# Free Book Finds 2021



## Ann in Arlington

Post free* book finds here. *No self-promotion please!*

To search Amazon for free books, click here.

This thread is for members to post their Free book finds, no self-promotion please. Posts about an author's own books will be removed. Also, please don't post your friend's book as a "find." You didn't just "find it," did you? 

And please do not link through other sites: use KBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. And you may list your temporarily free books in our Links to Free Books thread. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*

Did we mention No Self Promotion?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Back to free today. No longer free.

2nd Strike: A Schock Sisters Private Investigator Mystery


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free. No longer free.

Skip Langdon Mystery Series Vol. 1-5 (The Skip Langdon Series Book 1)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free. No longer free.

Skip Langdon Mystery Series Vol. 6-10 (The Skip Langdon Series Book 2)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Short, but free.

Soviet Sniper

Described as the 'unseen terror of East Prussia', Soviet World War II sniper, Roza Shanina was celebrated for her remarkable shooting accuracy and astonishing bravery. Volunteering for military service after the death of her brother in 1941, she fought her way to the frontline and became a key player in a number of major battles. With 59 confirmed Nazi kills, she became the first servicewoman of the 3rd Belorussian Front to receive the Order of Glory.

Although it was strictly forbidden within the Soviet military to keep a combat diary, Shanina managed to maintain hers throughout the last 4 months of her life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

The Protocol (A James Acton Thriller, Book #1)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free. No longer free.

Turn and Burn: A Fighter Pilot's Memories and Confession


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free. No longer free, currently $1.

Attack Transport (Illustrated): The Story of the U.S.S. Doyen


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

My Camp: Life in the French Foreign Legion


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Headlong into Fury: A WWII Pilot's Riveting Story of Rescue and Redemption


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Donut Hole: A Marine's Real-Life Battles in Vietnam During 1967 and 68 Marines, 1st Force Logistical Command Clutch Platoon



Due to its large file size, this book may take longer to download


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Freehold (Freehold Series Book 1)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Wanderer's Odyssey - Books 1 to 3


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Hope is Not a Strategy: More Stories from the Four Horsemen Universe (Four Horsemen Tales Book 8 )


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Obsolete Theorem (Across Horizons Book 1)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Created, The Destroyer



When you're on death row, minutes from the electric chair, and a hook-handed monk offers to save your life if you'll just swallow a simple little pill... what've you got to lose? You take the pill. Then you wake up, officially "dead," in the back of an ambulance, headed for an undisclosed location. Welcome to your new life, working for CURE, the most secret, most deniable, most extra-judicial government agency ever to exist. Only the President knows about it, and even he doesn't control it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Brain Drain (The Destroyer Book 22)



Artists are being horribly mutilated, and the killer seems most-interested in harvesting their brains. Dr. Smith is in the hospital. All signs point to the return of a powerful nemesis. Seeking answers, Remo and Chiun head to Hollywood, where Rad Rex--Chiun's personal hero--gets some advice, a faded agent gets a contract and a movie cowboy saloon gets some action.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Daisy's Run: The Clockwork Chimera Book 1



Rudely yanked from cryo-sleep to find herself among a crew of modded humans in deep space, and on a burning spaceship, no less, Daisy's world just got a whole lot more complicated. And it was only going to get worse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Pushing Daisy: The Clockwork Chimera Book 2



Escaping from deranged cyborgs and a twisted artificial intelligence? Piece of cake... if the cake was poisoned, that is. Daisy had survived, barely, but it looked like that was only the beginning.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

1632 (Ring of Fire Series Book 1)



In 2000, a town in West Virginia is transported back to the year 1632 in northern Germany.

At that moment Freedom and Justice, American style, are introduced to the middle of The Thirty Years War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Hunt For Justice: Judge Willa Carson Books 1 - 2


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

One for the Money (The Cat Caliban Mysteries Book 1)



"Suspicion is second nature to any woman who's raised three kids."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

A Hymn Before Battle (Legacy of the Aldenata Book 1)



"WITH FRIENDS LIKE THESE . . .

With the Earth in the path of the rapacious Posleen, the peaceful and friendly races of the Galactic Federation offer their resources to help the backward Terrans--for a price.

Humanity now has three worlds to defend.

As Earth's armies rush into battle and special operations units scout alien worlds, the humans begin to learn a valuable lesson: You can protect yourself from your enemies, but may the Lord save you from your allies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

The Reluctant Detective: A C.T. Ferguson Crime Novel (The C.T. Ferguson Mystery Novels Book 1)



C.T. Ferguson spent years as a hacker. He lived in Hong Kong, working against the Chinese government. Then they found him, threw him in jail, and eventually kicked him out. In Baltimore, C.T. sets himself up as a private investigator.

Then Alice walks in.

She's sure her husband is cheating on her. C.T. looks into it but isn't convinced. He soon discovers Alice has serious problems of her own.

When Alice's troubles get even worse, C.T. finds his own life in danger. With a liar for a client and enforcers hounding him, can C.T. prevent his first case from becoming his last?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Refuge (The Minder's War Book 1)



For Deanne and her correctional facility work crew, the night the stars fell ended everything.

The godlike invaders brought death to any who opposed them. Those that served were changed forever.

To save her friends and herself, Deanne will have to find the one creature who dares to stand against the invaders. But saving mankind will mean surrendering what it means to be human.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

The Dragonflies: The Story of Helicopters and Autogiros, 1919-1970



It's an epic tale that begins in the 4th Century B.C. and travels to ancient Greek physicists and great thinkers like Da Vinci. With dreams of fantastical flying machines that either soared magnificently or crashed to the ground, designs evolved throughout the centuries until, finally, the helicopter's potential was finally recognized by the military. In combat, the helicopter's story goes from the early dreams of flight to daring searches and rescue missions...

Complex and compelling, The Dragonflies explores man's relationship with flight in the most extraordinary, revealing way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Russian point of view.

The End of the Third Reich



Vasily Chuikov was there at the end, every soldier's desire. This account of the operations of his army on the Eastern Front from the summer of 1944 until the surrender of Germany is not as dramatic as his history of Stalingrad. As Chuikov himself said, Stalingrad was 'idiosyncratic.' No one had ever seen the like and, with a bit of luck, no one will ever see the like again.

This book relates many stories, but also contains a fair amount of detailed military reporting.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Emma Frost Mystery Series: Book 4-5


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

ICE: The Ice Trilogy Volume 1



Archaeologist Leah Andrews stumbles upon something inexplicable in southwestern New Mexico: inside a dark cavern lies an undiscovered, Native American cliff dwelling abandoned for 800 years. While twisting through one of the narrow underground passageways, Leah's flashlight illuminates the remains of a violent massacre.

Ancient human remains--all slaughtered in a long-ago massacre--cover the cavern floor, along with several brilliantly colored, granite crystals. The rare gems are native to only one place on earth: a frozen mountain range in central Antarctica.

Could Native Americans have traveled to the frozen continent of Antarctica 800 years before the first known human exploration? If so, how? And why?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Gust Front (Legacy of the Aldenata Book 2)



The aliens had arrived
With gifts, warnings, and an offer we
couldn't refuse....

Our choice was simple: we could be cannon fodder, or we could be ... fodder. We could send our forces to fight and die (as only humans can) against a ravening horde that was literally feeding on its interstellar conquests--or remain as we were--virtually weaponless and third in line for brunch.

We chose to fight.

Thanks to alien technology and sheer guts, the Terrans on two worlds fought the Posleen to a standstill. Thank God there was a moment to catch our breath, a moment, however brief, of peace--.

Now, for the survivors of the Barwhon and Diess Expeditionary Forces, it was a chance to get some distance from the blood and misery of battle against the Posleen centaurs. A blessed chance to forget the screams of the dying in purple swamps and massacres under searing alien suns.

For Earth it was an opportunity to flesh out their force of raw recruits with combat-seasoned veterans. Political, military and scientific blundering had left the Terran forces in shambles-and with the Posleen Invasion only months away, these shell-shocked survivors might be the only people capable of saving the Earth from devastation.

If the veterans had time to lick their wounds.

Because the Posleen don't read schedules.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Dani Silver Thriller Series: Books 1-4



YOU'VE NEVER MET ANYONE LIKE DANI SILVER -- AKA THE GRIFTER'S DAUGHTER

In four novels of increasing danger, Dani's out to become the greatest living con artist and prove that you can do well AND do good, by cheating people who really--really--deserve it.

These four books feature romance, humor and wildly amazing schemes as Dani and her crew take on some serious bad guys.

Dani's going to prove that "Even a bad girl can be good."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Danger's Halo: (Holly Danger Book 1)



153 years in the future, Earth doesn't look much like it used to.

Holly Danger's current assignment, gleaned from a set of foggy instructions and a handful of coin stuffed into a slot, is to pick up a street kid who's about to terminate himself off a cliff. And, as a rule, she doesn't turn down currency. Her job as a salvager keeps her fed and clothed above the norm, which isn't saying much.

The norm in this city is a scrape-by existence in a post-apocalyptic world, where the rain never stops, food is always scarce, and the elite have deserted the ranks in search of something better. Picking up this urchin won't take much time, even if he's located outside city limits. Her craft is fast, her weapons deadly, and her tech has been optimized as well as it can be for a climate clogged with iron dust.

But things take a big turn when she decides to become the boy's guardian instead of hand him over. Outskirts have descended on the city, and their plans don't include playing nice. When her crew is backed against a graphene wall, it's a good thing her Gem is primed and ready to go. It's almost as deadly as she is...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Heroines of World War II


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

One Damned Island After Another (Illustrated): The Saga of the Seventh



Clive Howard and Joe Whitley were both sergeants and served as correspondents for the Seventh Air Force during World War 2. The men of the Seventh were forced to fly the longest missions in any theater of war, entirely over water and, at first, without fighter escort. They fought at Midway, Guadalcanal, Tarawa, Kwajalein, Eniwetok, Truk, Saipan, Palau, the Philippines, Iwo Jima, and finally Tokyo.

My note: I think the cover is incorrect. Don't think they had those helicopters or berets in WW2, maybe a Vietnam illustration?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

There Will be Dragons (Council Wars Book 1)


----------



## jlaughs

MI 2 AZ said:


> Short, but free.
> 
> Soviet Sniper
> 
> Described as the 'unseen terror of East Prussia', Soviet World War II sniper, Roza Shanina was celebrated for her remarkable shooting accuracy and astonishing bravery. Volunteering for military service after the death of her brother in 1941, she fought her way to the frontline and became a key player in a number of major battles. With 59 confirmed Nazi kills, she became the first servicewoman of the 3rd Belorussian Front to receive the Order of Glory.
> 
> Although it was strictly forbidden within the Soviet military to keep a combat diary, Shanina managed to maintain hers throughout the last 4 months of her life.


Cool.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

To Run a Little Faster


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Undertaking Irene (Jane Delaney Mysteries Book 1)



Jane Delaney does things her paying customers can't do, don't want to do, don't want to be seen doing, can't bring themselves to do, and/or don't want it to be known they'd paid someone to do. To dead people.

Life gets complicated for Jane and her Death Diva business when she's hired to liberate a gaudy mermaid brooch from the corpse during a wake--on behalf of the rightful owner, supposedly. Well, a girl's got to make a living, and this assignment pays better than scattering ashes, placing flowers on graves, or bawling her eyes out as a hired mourner. Unfortunately for Jane, someone else is just as eager to get his hands on that brooch, and he's even sneakier than she is, not to mention dangerously sexy.

Just when she thinks her biggest problem is grand theft mermaid, things take a murderous turn. But hey, when you've teamed up with a neurotic seven-pound poodle named Sexy Beast, how can you go wrong?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Super Nuke!: A Memoir About Life as a Nuclear Submariner and the Contributions of a "Super Nuke" - the USS RAY (SSN653) Toward Winning the Cold War

[url=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01EE1HTC2?tag=vs-kboards-widget-20]


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

The Reluctant Detective: A C.T. Ferguson Crime Novel (The C.T. Ferguson Mystery Novels Book 1)



C.T. Ferguson spent years as a hacker. He lived in Hong Kong, working against the Chinese government. Then they found him, threw him in jail, and eventually kicked him out. In Baltimore, C.T. sets himself up as a private investigator.

Then Alice walks in.

She's sure her husband is cheating on her. C.T. looks into it but isn't convinced. He soon discovers Alice has serious problems of her own.

When Alice's troubles get even worse, C.T. finds his own life in danger. With a liar for a client and enforcers hounding him, can C.T. prevent his first case from becoming his last?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

The DI Skelgill Series Books 1-4



The first four novels in the popular DI Skelgill series: Murder in Adland, Murder in School, Murder on the Edge and Murder on the Lake.

Introducing the recalcitrant Cumbrian detective Daniel Skelgill, and his loyal lieutenants, long-suffering Londoner DS Leyton and local high-flyer DS Emma Jones.

Set amidst the ancient landscapes of England's Lake District, this expanding series of standalone murder mysteries has won acclaim across five continents, from Australia to Japan and India, and from Brazil to Canada and the United States of America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

The Great Jackalope Stampede (Jackrabbit Junction Humorous Mystery Book 3)



Not since the Great Jackalope Stampede of '58 has tumbleweed-choked Jackrabbit Junction, Arizona seen so much action. Claire Morgan is determined to unravel the mystery behind a stolen treasure before goons come gunning for it--and her family. But all the strangers roaming around town have her anxiety red-lining. Then her mother shows up ...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

The Day Remo Died (The Destroyer Book 0)



Remo Williams was a simple beat cop. Nobody special, really, until he came to the attention of a secret government organization. They had him killed. Then they brought him back to life, erased his identity, and trained him to be the perfect assassin. All under the pretext of defending the Constitution.

This is a story that's been told before--in Created, The Destroyer--but never like this. The Day Remo Died revisits the origin of the Destroyer through the eyes of Chiun, the Reigning Master of Sinanju. Chiun, the Teacher. Chiun, who has much to endure if he's to elevate a pale piece of pig's ear to mastery. This is the Day Remo Died. This is where it all begins.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Fire Ant (The Navy of Humankind: Wasp Squadron Book 1)



2018 NEBULA AWARD FINALIST: BEST NOVELLA

Floribeth Salinas O'Shea Dalisay is an Off-Planet Worker, employed as an exploration pilot by the giant corporation, Hamdani Brothers. Sent on a routine mission to analyze one of the millions of systems in the galaxy, she stumbles across something that could threaten humanity's very existence. She barely escapes with her life, but in the process, has to shut down her scout's AI.

As with all OPWs, she has few rights, and instead of being lauded as a hero, the corporation thinks she is lying. Her managers believe she found something valuable and shut down her AI in an attempt to hide that fact, hoping she can sell that information to the highest bidder. Grounded, and with a huge debt now over her head, Beth has to convince the powers that be that a very real danger to humanity is lying in wait out there in deep space.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Stalingrad: Struggle in the East



1941: Germany Invades the Soviet Union&#8230;.

By 1942, with Russia still in the war, Germany desperately needs oil, so embarks on a fanatic drive south to the Soviet oilfields of the Caucuses and east to an industrial city called Stalingrad.

Germans and Soviets fought over the bombed out ruins and charred streets amongst the wider battles on the Russian steppe. Two dictators, one in Berlin, the other in Moscow play out a battle of unprecedented violence and unrelenting harshness.

Two ideologies, mass slaughter of two million people in one of the great and bloodiest turning points of the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

The Third Temple (Sam Reilly Book 7)



In 1655 a group of explorers from the Emerald Star entered the Namibian Desert in search of an ancient relic rumored to be hidden in a secret temple. None of the crew ever returned -- but stories of their mysterious demise continued to be told.

In the present-day Turkish subterranean city of Derinkuyu, a strange wooden placard is discovered floating in an old well. It's covered in the script of a language long forgotten, but Sam Reilly has seen the text before. The words suggest an ancient race might still exist, and are in the process of building a new temple.

The question is -- is it the same temple where Dr. Billie Swan is being held prisoner?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

The Heisenberg Legacy (Sam Reilly Book 11)



On January the 22nd, 1945, a secret weapon of unimaginable power was brought from the quiet town of Haigerloch in Germany's southwest, and loaded onto a plane waiting at Stuttgart.

Less than a dozen people knew of the weapon's existence, and even less knew where it was being taken.

The aircraft, its crew, and its remarkable cargo were never seen again.

Until now.

When the wreckage of the aircraft is located in present day Washington D.C. with no sign of its deadly cargo on board, Sam Reilly is called in to investigate.

But the situation soon erupts into something much more dangerous than a simple recovery mission...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

The Holy Grail (Sam Reilly Book 13)



Fresh from his success with the search and rescue of the USS Omega Deep, Sam Reilly was looking forward to some much-needed rest.

Not everyone had the same idea though.

When a panicked man with purple eyes grabs him at gunpoint and takes him hostage, Sam knows that this is more than a mere ransom opportunity; this man is scared of something...

And Sam is going to have to find what it is if he wants to get out of this alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Ghost Ship (Sam Reilly Book 17)



In the dead of night, a decrepit, unmarked motor yacht drifts into the medieval port of Vernazza, Italy.

The run-down vessel forms a jarring contrast to the pastel colored tower homes and terraced vineyards surrounding the natural harbor along the coast of Cinque Terre.

Less than fifty yards away, a man wakes up on board a small rowboat, covered in blood.

Lying next to him is a woman with two - execution style - bullet holes to her forehead.

In his right hand he holds a small suitcase. Tucked into his pocket is a Russian built Makarov semiautomatic handgun - with two rounds missing.

The man asks himself one question: Who am I?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Shangri-La (Sam Reilly Book 21)



Shangri-La. For generations, few people have known whether that mythical paradise was real, or just a legend.

But now a clandestine assembly between some of the most powerful organizations on the planet has been called, and Sam Reilly must disentangle the truth from the myth...

...and there are dangerous people who will go to any length to keep Shangri-La's secrets buried.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Dark Sky (The Misadventures of Max Bowman Book 1)



Max Bowman is a hero for today's America--mostly because he has absolutely no idea what he's doing.

Years after being tossed on the trash heap by the CIA, Max is just getting by--and fine with it. Who cares if his future is in the rearview mirror? As long as he's got a Jack Daniels in his hand and his creatively-foul-mouthed singer girlfriend on his arm, why shake things up?

Then his old Agency boss shows up with a job that's way above his paygrade--tracking down the truth about a war hero who was killed in Afghanistan. Because some people think this dead man isn't so dead.

Max treats it as a paycheck and a big fat waste of time. Until that house explodes. And a guy who looks a lot like the hero of a popular '60s TV Western puts a target on his forehead. Oh, and then there's that secret para-military outfit in Montana, which wants to end his assignment in the most unpleasant way possible.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Agent Zero (An Agent Zero Spy Thriller--Book #1)



Kent Steele, 38, a brilliant professor of European History at Columbia University, lives a quiet life in a New York suburb with his two teenage daughters. All that changes when late one night he gets a knock on his door and is abducted by three terrorists--and finds himself flown across the ocean to be interrogated in a basement in Paris.

They are convinced that Kent is the most lethal spy the CIA has ever known.

He is convinced they have the wrong man.

Do they?

With a conspiracy around him, adversaries as smart as he is, and an assassin on his tail, the wild game of cat and mouse leads Kent on a perilous road--one that may lead back to Langley--and to a shocking discovery of his own identity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

COMBAT MEDIC: A Soldier's Story of the Iraq War and PTSD



Being a Medic in the Infantry isn't for the faint of heart. Gunfights and medivacs are daily activities. Every decision means life or death in the heat of combat. Follow along as Corporal Boney recalls his combat tour with the U.S. Army's 1st Calvary Division in Operation Iraqi Freedom. Experience one of the toughest guerrilla warfare fights the military has seen in the Battle of Najaf as this Medic gives detailed description of the intense gunfights his team endured in Wadi-Us-Salaam, the largest cemetery in the world at approximately seven square miles.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Shadow Magic: Six Strong Heroines of Urban Fantasy



Dive into six full-length urban fantasy novels by USA Today and national bestselling authors!

Escape into tales of shifters and sorceresses, gamers and bakers, demons and artifact hunters, plus one very mischievous Norse god. Full of adventure, mystery, romance, and plenty of snark, these novels will immerse you in magical worlds while you turn pages far into the night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Snapped: A Gripping FBI Thriller (An Agent Jade Monroe FBI Thriller Book 1)



Murder happens in Houston, but when the most recent murders take on disturbing similarities, local law enforcement officers fear a serial killer is roaming their streets.

Former sheriff's department sergeant Jade Monroe has just graduated from the FBI's serial crimes unit in homicide and is called to Houston with her partner, J.T. Harper, to take on her first assignment--apprehending the person responsible for these gruesome crimes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Justified: An Agent Jade Monroe FBI Thriller Book 2



They can't keep up with the body count he leaves behind. FBI agents Jade Monroe and J.T. Harper are on the trail of their most recent serial killer, but they know his whereabouts only by the carnage left in his wake. By the time they reach his most recent location, he's long gone.

Without a clear description of the man, they're chasing a shadowy figure that people see from a distance--a ghost--that's killing at an alarming rate.

A stroke of luck brings the agents face-to-face with a survivor. What they learn from the woman's hospital bed description of her brutal attacker changes everything. The situation has suddenly become more than dangerous--and to Jade, more than personal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

The Naval War of 1812



Theodore Roosevelt's landmark work of military history: The definitive account of the War of 1812.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Outcry: Holocaust Memoirs (Holocaust Survivor Memoirs World War II Book 1)



Outcry - Holocaust Memoirs is the candid account of a teenager who survived four Nazi camps: Dachau, Auschwitz, Vaihingen an der Enz, and Neckagerach.

Manny Steinberg's brother Stanley had jumped off the cattle wagon on the way to the extermination camp where his mother and younger brother were to perish. Desperately lonely and hungry, Stanley stood outside the compound hoping to catch a glimpse of Manny and their father. Once he discovered that they were among the prisoners, he turned himself in. The days were marked by hunger, cold, hard labor, and fear. Knowing that other members of the family were in the same camp kept them alive. Since acknowledging each other would have meant death, they pretended to be complete strangers.

Manny Steinberg relates how he was served human flesh and was forced to shave the heads of female corpses and pull out their teeth. Cherishing a picture of his beloved mother in his wooden shoe, he miraculously survived the terror of the German concentration camps together with his father and brother.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

When the Man Comes Around: A Gripping Crime Thriller (Lawson Raines Book 1) 



  






Former FBI detective Lawson Raines isn't the man he used to be. Losing your wife, your daughter, and ten years behind bars will do that to a man. Especially an innocent one.

Now Lawson's life sentence has been pardoned, and the people who conspired to put him away are desperately scrambling to bury their little secret in the Las Vegas desert once and for all.

Dodging bullets while chasing clues, Lawson races to uncover the truth behind the conspiracy against him. Along the way, friends become enemies, enemies become friends, and a broken man realizes that his only path to redemption, is revenge. That is, until he learns they have the one thing left in the world he still cares about. And it changes everything.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Collateral Kindness: The True Story of an Army Interrogator in Iraq*





  






Collateral Kindness is the gripping, heartwarming story of US Army interrogator Paul Holton's soul-searching personal battles during Operation Iraqi Freedom. Every day, Paul faced down his enemies, but when he had to face a suffering Iraqi child behind a barbed-wire fence, his life changed. This fascinating account from the front lines illustrates the simple truth that kindness can heal even the deepest wounds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Eyes of the Hammer: The Green Berets: Dave Riley #1*




  






*A US Special Forces team lead by Green Beret Dave Riley is on a top secret mission to take down drug traffickers in Colombia, but while doing so they are faced with betrayal by their own government.*

The team is carrying sterilized weapons and unmarked uniforms and the operation is “off the books.”

Of course, nothing is as it seems, especially once the CIA gets involved. Throw in an Israeli mercenary and betrayal, and Dave Riley and his team soon find themselves wondering what the real mission is and will they become collateral damage from all the double-dealing going on back in Washington.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Recruit (The United Federation Marine Corps Book 1)*




  






Desperate to escape a life of poverty on his desolate home planet, Ryck Lysander enlists in the United Federation Marine Corps, hoping to make a better future for himself. However, Ryck soon discovers that the Corps is more than a means of escaping his former life as he is pushed beyond the very limits of his strength and willpower.

From bootcamp brawls to skirmishes with galactic pirates, Ryck's new life presents him with unimaginable adventures and forces him to prove his mettle as he forges his new identity and fights to earn his place as one of the Brotherhood of Marines.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*ROLLING THUNDER: An Historical Novel of War and Politics (Wings of War Book 1)*




  






Rolling Thunder is an historical novel about the CRIPPLING role politics played during the Vietnam War. Its characters range from men in the field to the Pentagon and the White House. Fighter pilots and Special Forces warriors try to do their best but are hampered by President Johnson, Secretary of Defense McNamara, and their staff members who despise the military. Only one aging USAF general, who fought in Korea and WWII, is on their side. His clashes with his Commander in Chief, Lyndon Johnson, are epic in proportion and startling in content.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Jake Fonko M.I.A.



  






*SAIGON, 1975*. At the tail end of the Vietnam War, Army Ranger Jake Fonko heads to Saigon for a top secret mission: locate a missing CIA asset in Cambodia. Despite the unconventional request—Jake is a decorated soldier, not an international spy—he agrees to the CIA’s directive.

No sooner does Jake cross the border into Phnom Penh, however, when the Khmer Rouge roars into town. And as Jake fights to survive in the jungle warzone, the dots begin to connect, all pointing to a startling truth.

Maybe that CIA asset was never really missing at all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Familiar Territory: Page-Turning Paranormal Cozy Adventure (Reluctant Familiar Mysteries Book 1)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dark Water: A Ryan Weller Thriller*



  






Ryan Weller misses the surge of adrenaline from his days as an explosives expert. So, when his friend recruits him for an anti-terrorist organization, he gladly leaps back into dangerous waters. But he could be in over his head when his first mission puts him on the trail of deadly outlaws in the Florida Keys…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Firefly Junction Cozy Mystery Series: Box Set (Books 1-3)*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Purrfect Betrayal (The Mysteries of Max Book 11)*




  






*A Mew To A Kill*

When the ex-wife of notorious Hollywood bad boy actor Jeb Pott is found murdered, the case looks pretty straightforward: the two had just gone through an acrimonious divorce, she was found murdered in his lodge, the actor covered in her blood, the knife next to him on the bed. But a few loose ends bother Odelia more than they should, and when Jeb’s daughter asks her to exonerate her father, Odelia decides to take on the case and prove the impossible.

Aiding and abetting her are her vlogging grandmother, who has a personal score to settle, and Odelia’s extensive cat menagerie. Max and his friends are a little distracted, though, by the three kittens someone has decided to leave on Odelia’s doorstep. It’s not that Max hates kittens—but if he’s totally honest he doesn’t like them all that much either.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Pawsitively Poisonous: A Cozy Witch Mystery (A Witch of Edgehill Mystery Book 1)*



  






_Every town has its secrets, but no one has a secret like hers._

Amber Blackwood, lifelong resident of Edgehill, Oregon, has earned a reputation for being a semi-reclusive odd duck. Her store, The Quirky Whisker, is full of curiosities, from extremely potent sleepy teas and ever-burning candles to kids’ toys that seem to run endlessly without the aid of batteries. The people of Edgehill think of the Quirky Whisker as an integral part of their feline-obsessed town, but most give Amber herself a wide berth. Amber prefers it that way; it keeps her secret safe. But that secret is thrown into jeopardy when Amber’s friend Melanie is found dead, a vial of headache tonic from Amber’s store clutched in her hand.

Edgehill’s newest police chief has had it out for Amber since he arrived three years before. He can’t possibly know she’s a witch, but his suspicions about her odd store and even odder behavior have shot her to the top of his suspect list. When the Edgehill rumor mill finds out Melanie was poisoned, it’s not only the police chief who looks at Amber differently. Determined to both find justice for her friend and to clear her own name, Amber must use her unique gifts to help track down Melanie’s real killer. A quest that threatens much more than her secret …


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Bodies, Baddies, and a Crabby Tabby (A Bliss Bay Village Mystery Book 1)*



  






_Murder in an English village. Unsolved mysteries. An empty-nester longing for a quiet life. What could possibly go wrong?_
Megan Fallon is in a pickle.
As if empty-nest syndrome wasn't bad enough, she's joined the ranks of the unemployed, and her fiancé’s run off with her hairdresser.
In desperate need of a change of scene, she heads back to her childhood village home for some long-overdue friends and family time.
Things are looking up until members of the community start getting bumped off at an alarming rate, and Megan finds herself at the heart of an investigation that has her suspecting everyone.
As she becomes involved in the hunt for a murderer, it’s not long before she finds out that some of the villagers are harbouring shocking secrets...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*On the Rocks (A Ruby Steele Cozy Mystery—Book 1)*



  






Ruby Steele, 30, beautiful, fit, seems just like any other ex-pat hiding out in the Bahamas and playing local bartender. But unruly patrons find out the hard way: Ruby is a mixed-martial-arts pro, and not one you’d want to cross.

In fact, Ruby would be a champion if she hadn’t been forced to walk away and hide out in the Bahamas.

Because Ruby knows too much. She knows where the bodies are buried. And she knows when it’s time to get out of town.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

there is no goat



  






Tasked with leading a team in support of U.S. Army Counterintelligence, Jennifer Dunham spent fourteen months in Eastern Afghanistan. Charged with conducting in-depth interviews of local men applying for jobs on a U.S. military base, she gained a unique insight into their culture, perceptions and ways of thinking. Through the course of interviewing over 500 Pashtun-Afghan men, Jennifer witnessed the heartbreak of war, the still-apparent control of the Taliban and effects of decades-long oppression on the local population. "There is no goat" provides revelations about the Pashtun-Afghan culture like no other book. The personal stories present the reader with an understanding of the day-to-day challenges and dangers many Afghans face. The book explores the Afghans’ views on crucial topics including politics, corruption, the role of Afghan women and Osama bin Laden.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Chained Guilt: A Crime Thriller: David Porter Mystery #1*



  






Love is blind and lust is too...

Detective David Porter had just closed the file on his latest serial killer case when horrific murders with the same MO start happening in and around Houston. A fifteen-year veteran of the Houston Police Department, Porter was one of the best serial killer detectives in the country, his talents known worldwide. The recently promoted officer couldn’t ask for much more. He was husband to one of the hottest women on the planet, former-model-turned-news-anchor Miranda Porter. He also had two beautiful daughters. Yes, life was good . . . or so it seemed.
A cunning serial killer was on the prowl, brutally killing every child he could get his hands on. Porter was hot on his trail, but the killer was an expert – no mistakes. A late night of work, a storm and a car accident would lead David head first into another case – a kidnapping – and this time it was personal. Could there be a connection between the two? David was staring face-first down the barrel of both cases and time was running out.
Does Detective Porter have what it takes to bring these criminals to justice and solve they mystery? Will the good life he once enjoyed elude him forever? Only time will tell.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Death Toll Rising - America is under attack...: David Porter Mystery #4*



  






US President Jackie Wilson fresh off her election victory wasted no time pushing for the change her campaign promised. World leaders descended to her hometown of Houston, Texas to attend the first World-Wide Religious Summit. As the eve of the summit approached Japan’s Prime Minister, Akio Yoshida, suddenly falls dead… murdered in Houston’s Chinatown. His final moments had been broadcast live for the entire world to see. During the stream a chilling death threat was made to the remaining world leaders and America was named as the mastermind behind the terror sending shockwaves across the globe. Leaping into action the FBI, CIA and Homeland Security attempt to pursue the real murderers but are left with no clues, no leads and ultimately no direction. As promised the following day at noon another world leader suddenly dies. In a desperate attempt to restore order to chaos, HPD Detective David Porter and his team are summoned to help with the case. As global panic sets in and the world begins to lose patience as the possibility of nuclear Armageddon lurks in the shadows.
With everyone paralyzed by fear and time quickly running out, the fate of earth as we know it hangs delicately in the balance. The world could be coming to an end... no one wanted to watch… but no one could look away… The war on terror has reached home...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

The Few: A Tale of the Marines in the Near Future (The Return of the Marines: Book 1)



  






Gunnery Sergeant Jacob McCardle is the commander of the Marine Detachment at the US Embassy, New Delhi, when the president of the United States arrives on an official visit, the same man who, as a Congressman, sponsored the bill that had decimated the Corps in a cost-cutting effort. As the president arrives, the embassy is attacked and isolated by a mob of nationalists. With the Indian government seemingly unwilling to take action to restore order and with an ambitious vice-president seizing this as an opportunity to move up to the White House, it is up to Gunny McCardle and his small band of Marines to keep the president alive. Faced with tremendous odds, Gunny has to lead his Marines in an almost impossible task. That is nothing new to the US Marines. Impossible tasks are the Corps' forte. But can his small detachment keep up the tradition of the Corps and succeed despite tremendous odds?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Oath of Swords (War God Book 1)*



  






Whom the gods would recruit, they first tick off . . .

Our Hero: The unlikely Paladin, Bahzell Bahnakson of the Horse Stealer Hradani. He's no knight in shining armor. He's a hradani, a race known for their uncontrollable rages, bloodthirsty tendencies, and inability to maintain civilized conduct. None of the other Five Races of man like the hradani. Besides his ethnic burden, Bahzell has problems of his own to deal with: a violated hostage bond, a vengeful prince, a price on his head. He doesn't want to mess with anybody else's problems, let alone a god's. Let alone the War God's! So how does he end up a thousand leagues from home, neck-deep in political intrigue, assassins, demons, psionicists, evil sorcery, white sorcery, dark gods, good gods, bad poets, greedy landlords, and most of Bortalik Bay Well, it's all the War God's fault. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Redliners



  






They were the toughest fighters in the galaxy-
until they got used up.

The mission: redemption-or death,
The troops were walking dead already,
so there wasn't much of a downside.

Major Arthur Farrell and the troops of Strike Force Company C41 had seen too much war with the alien Kalendru. They had too many screaming memories to be fit for combat again, but they were far too dangerous to themselves and others to be returned to civilian life.

The bureaucracy that administered human affairs arranged a final mission with the same ruthless efficiency as it conducted the war against the Kalendru. C41 would guard a colony being sent to a hell planet. If the troops succeeded, they might be ready to return to human society.

When the mission went horribly wrong, Art Farrell and his troops found their lives on the line as never before, protecting civilians to whom bureaucratic injustice was a new experience. And there was one more thing...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

The Wrong Man (Slater & Norman Mysteries Book 4)



  






*Who is most likely to kill a woman?*
It’s more likely to be someone they know, not a stranger.
Fingers are soon pointing at murdered Diana Woods’ ex-husband, Ian, who appears to be everyone’s prime suspect. But Dave Slater has his doubts. What people have been led to think they know and what they actually know aren’t always the same thing.
An alibi suggests Slater is correct and Ian Woods is in the clear.
It’s becoming clear Diana was very believable, but was she as squeaky clean as everyone suggests, or was she hiding something?
New evidence leads to a new suspect, but everything seems to be just a bit too obvious.
Something doesn’t add up.
If only Slater could put his finger on it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Lost Solace (Lost Solace Book 1)*



  






*Sometimes spaceships disappear with everyone on board – the Lost Ships. But sometimes they come back, strangely altered, derelict, and rumoured to be full of horrors.*

Opal is on a mission. She's been seeking something her whole life. Something she is willing to die for. And she thinks it might be on a Lost Ship.
Opal has stolen Clarissa, an experimental AI-controlled spaceship, from the military. Together they have tracked down a Lost Ship, in a lonely nebula far from colonised space.
The Lost Ship is falling into the gravity well of a neutron star, and will soon be truly lost … forever. Legends say the ships harbour death, but there's no time for indecision.
Opal gears up to board it. She's just one woman, entering an alien and lethal environment. But perhaps with the aid of Clarissa's intelligence – and an armoured spacesuit – Opal may stand a chance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*INSTANT NCO: Combat Infantry Squad Leader in Vietnam - Purple Heart Recipient *



  






I am writing about my two-year military experience; draftee, Non-Commission Officer Candidate School, the Chieu Hoi program, Vietnam combat, combat in the jungles of Vietnam to the DMZ, and the effectiveness of the Chieu Hoi program to an infantry squad. The journey is of taking a nineteen-year-old and forming him into a confident Non-Commission Officer through discipline, training, and leadership.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Steaming Volume Seven: King Paul's Big, Nasty, Unofficial Book of Reactor and Engineering Memories (The King Paul Series 7)*



  






When I began these Steaming books in January of 2018, I had no idea it would take two years and 4,280 pages to summarize everything on the old KP Site. I guess I collected quite a few stories in those 13 years.
In this final edition of Steaming you’ll witness the KP Site slowly fade into oblivion. It would become dormant twice when I tried to pawn off my editorial duties to the KP Facebook page. That didn’t work. Everyone wanted the old site back up, even if it was rarely updated. So, I tried again. Technology, however, was unkind. I couldn’t adapt to the new ways of doing things and finally pulled the plug after the 2014 inactivation ceremony. In my mind that seemed like the logical place to end it.
I’m 56 years old now. The time I spent on the Big E was only 7-percent of my life. That’s such a small chunk compared to the over thirty years now spent serving society as a dignified and productive family man. But that 7-percent sure was significant. It shaped me in a way everything I’ve done before or afterwards never could. I now look back on that time with pride, knowing I served on the greatest warship of all time with the greatest bunch of misfits ever assembled in one place. How truly blessed I was.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Tracie Tanner Thrillers Volume 1-7*



  






Tracie Tanner works alone. She operates in the shadows and on the edge, bending some rules and ignoring others to protect the country she has sworn to defend from its most dangerous enemies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

CyberStorm: A Novel



  






Mike Mitchell is an average New Yorker struggling just to keep his family together when a string of disasters shreds the bustling city around them. The Internet and communication networks go down, just as a monster snowstorm cuts New York off from the world.

Days go by without contact to the outside world. Then weeks.

In the chaos, conspiracy theories rage about a foreign cyberattack. Was it the North Koreans? The Russians? The Chinese? Might it be the first shockwave of a global shift in power?

But even these questions become unimportant as Mike and his family struggle for survival in the wintry tomb of a doomed New York.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Return of the Ripper: A Sherlock Holmes and Lucy James Mystery*



  






*London, 1897--*Love is in the air! Lucy James, daughter of famed detective Sherlock Holmes, is finally poised to marry her sweetheart, Jack. But Lucy isn't the only one who's starry-eyed--Dr. Watson's attention has been captivated by a beautiful and alluring woman . . . who may not be at all what she seems.
It's not all romance and roses, however. In the midst of wedding-planning, Lucy, Holmes, and
Watson must take on a nefarious diamond-smuggling ring. And, just as they are making headway, a familiar evil puts all of London on edge.
A young woman is found dead, and her murder is reminiscent of those committed by Jack the
Ripper. Has the infamous killer resurfaced? Or is some other sinister plan afoot? The intrepid
detective trio is determined to find out.
Danger escalates with every uncovered clue, and soon enough, Lucy finds her wedding plans--and her very life--in peril. Can she and the team disband the diamond smugglers, catch the killer, and ensure her happily-ever-after?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Project StrikeForce*



  






John Frist was a good soldier, until his Humvee was hit by an IED in Iraq. Discharged, he carries out one of the worst terror attacks in US history. Captured and brainwashed, he is remade by Project StrikeForce into a technologically enhanced super-soldier. Now he must find a former Mujahideen, Abdullah the Bomber, before Abdullah can strike the US with a terror attack of his own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Black Fang Betrayal* 




  






"Like The Sopranos, but with warlocks."

Levi Phillips is a warlock living in the woods of rural Ohio. With his apprentice, Matthew, Levi operates one of the most ferocious covens in the world, known as The Black Fang. Managing the coven like an international corporation, Levi controls its enormous wealth while running a moonshine operation as a front. But when a plot to assassinate Levi is exposed, the warlock decides it's time to destroy The Black Fang and the destruction could create a new beginning.

The Black Fang Betrayal features today's best horror, dark fantasy and thriller writers collaborating on a unique and fascinating novel. Armed with nothing but a prompt and a character name, each author became a warlock of The Black Fang and wrote a first-person account as a member of the coven. Using themes and sequences woven throughout the complete narrative, a cohesive page-turner emerges.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Shadow Priest*



  






In the remote Four Corners region of Colorado, Special Agent Nathaniel Arkin, a disgraced former intelligence officer, investigates the killing of a bigoted, vitriolic preacher who was about to be elected to the U.S. House of Representatives. In processing the murder scene, Arkin thinks he recognizes the modus operandi of a shadowy group he pursued and was on the verge of exposing years earlier, just before his abrupt fall from grace and exile from Washington, D.C. Rumored to be run by a self-righteous, lapsed Jesuit priest, it was a group Arkin long suspected of orchestrating an international assassination campaign targeting charismatic, fledgling fanatics—future Hitlers and bin Ladens—just as they emerged from obscurity, before they were capable of instigating mass murder. Reluctant, but aching for redemption, Arkin resumes the chase, setting in motion a chain of events that could lead to his salvation—or his doom. Along the way, he confronts a question that has troubled him for many years: What creates murderous fundamentalists and fanatics like Hitler and bin Laden in the first place?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Chronothon: A Time Travel Adventure (In Times Like These Book 2)*



  






He’s a novice time traveler in a big universe.

Ben just wants time with the scientist’s daughter who got him into this, but when he’s rooked into competing in a chronothon–an _Amazing Race_ through time–getting the girl means he’ll need to make the finish line. When he finds out this competition is more than just a sprint through history, winning takes a back seat to surviving. To save the people he loves, he’ll have to conquer the real dangers hidden in the shadows of the chronothon.

The world of time travelers expands in this next installment of the _In Times Like These_ time travel series. Fans of book one will find more to love, but new readers can jump right in and enjoy this stand-alone time travel novel. Expect action, adventure, and romance on this journey through past and future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Bishop's Honor: A Post-Apocalyptic Survival Thriller Series (Surrender the Sun Book 1)



  







*
In the year 2030, a mini ice age hits earth like it did in 1645.*⛄
*A war-weary community scrambles to survive.*
*A recluse veteran must take charge or most will die from the effects of severe weather, but also from the deeds of man himself.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Serenity (The Shelby Alexander Thriller Series Book 1) 


  






Shelby Alexander is an aging ex-boxer and retired fixer who moves back to the small town of his youth to settle down. He'd like to spend his golden years fishing the waters of Michigan. But you don't live life as Shelby has and not make more than a few enemies. Throughout this pulse-pounding series, Shelby faces enemies both old and new, relying on the skills he's learned over the years to stay alive and bring his own brand of vigilante justice to the bad guys. Full of blazing action, close calls, and memorable characters, the Shelby Alexander series is one you'll want to revisit again and again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Serenity Betrayed (The Shelby Alexander Thriller Series Book 6)*



  






After the Governor of Michigan begins receiving threats from a militant environmental group, he calls in extra security.

The problem? He fears there might be a traitor on his security detail.

The solution? Call in an independent contractor.

The man for the job? An ex-boxer and semi-retired fixer named Shelby Alexander.

But who can be trusted? As it turns out ... no one.

Along with his best buddy and right hand man Jerry "Mack" MacIntyre, Shelby steps in to protect the governor of his beloved state. It doesn't take long for the fireworks to start and the betrayals to run thick and heavy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*War and Peace*



  






First published in 1865, "War and Peace" is a novel by Leo Tolstoy which tells the story of Russian society during the Napoleonic Era. It is usually described as one of Tolstoy's two major masterpieces (the other being "Anna Karenina") as well as one of the world's greatest novels.

"War and Peace" offered a new kind of fiction, with a great many characters caught up in a plot that covered nothing less than the grand subjects indicated by the title, combined with the equally large topics of youth, marriage, age, and death. Though it is often called a novel today, it broke so many conventions of the form that it was not considered a novel in its time. Indeed, Tolstoy himself considered "Anna Karenina" (written in 187 to be his first attempt at a novel in the European sense.


"War and Peace" broadly focuses on Napoleon’s invasion of Russia in 1812 and follows three of the most well-known characters in literature: Pierre Bezukhov, the illegitimate son of a count who is fighting for his inheritance and yearning for spiritual fulfillment; Prince Andrei Bolkonsky, who leaves his family behind to fight in the war against Napoleon; and Natasha Rostov, the beautiful young daughter of a nobleman who intrigues both men.
As Napoleon’s army invades, Tolstoy brilliantly follows characters from diverse backgrounds—peasants and nobility, civilians and soldiers—as they struggle with the problems unique to their era, their history, and their culture. And as the novel progresses, these characters transcend their specificity, becoming some of the most moving—and human—figures in world literature.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Old Nathan



  






The forces of evil are poised to prey on the folk of the hamlets and hollows: witches, demons, and red-handed men—but first they'll have to overcome Old Nathan the Wizard.

He doesn't claim much for his magical powers, but they're real enough for what they are—and besides, he hasn't forgotten how to use his long flintlock rifle ....

Enter the gritty, realistic world of Old Nathan, a backwoodsman who talks to animals and says he'll face The Devil himself-and who in the end will have to face The Devil in very fact.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

NOTE: Two versions of this book, one is free, the other is not. Verify price before buying.

*Emerald Sea (Council Wars Book 2)*



  






In the future the world was a paradise—and then, in a moment, it ended. The council that controlled the Net fell out and went to war, while people who had never known a moment of want or pain were left wondering how to survive.

Duke Edmund Talbot has been assigned a simple mission: Go to the Southern Isles and make contact with the scattered mer-folk—those who, before the worldwide collapse of technology, had altered their bodies in the shape of mythical sea-dwelling creatures. He must convince them to side with the Freedom Coalition in the battles against the fascist dictators of New Destiny. Just a simple diplomatic mission. That requires the service of a dragon-carrier and Lieutenant Herzer Herrick, the most blooded of the Blood Lords—because New Destiny has plans of its own.

The fast-paced sequel to There Will be Dragons is a rollicking adventure above and below the high seas with dragons, orcas, beautiful mermaids— and the irrepressible Bast the Wood Elf, a cross between Legolas and Mae West.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Ambitious Card: A Fun & Funny Mystery! (The Eli Marks Mysteries Book 1)*



  






The life of a magician isn’t all kiddie shows and card tricks. Sometimes it’s murder.
Psychics are being murdered and Eli can't escape suspicion. Then things get really complicated when romance blooms with a beautiful psychic. Eli discovers she's the next target for murder and he's scheduled to die with her.
Now Eli must use every trick he knows to reveal the true killer … before they become the next victims.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Unbaked Croakies: A Magical Cozy Mystery with Talking Animals (Enchanting Inquiries Book 1)*



  






My name is Naida Griffith and I’m a sorceress. I actually found that out not too long ago. I’ve lived with an undefined something burning in my belly for a while, feeling as if something wasn’t quite right under my skin. Then, on my eighteenth birthday I started getting headaches. Bad ones. And random stuff started following me around.

Recently I was approached by a group called the Société of Dire Magic to become Keeper of the Artifacts. A magical librarian. Given that magical artifacts have taken to following me around, I decided I might have an aptitude for the job. So I said yes.
But in the first few days, I’ve been flogged by flip flops, bludgeoned by gnomes, and discovered a corpse in a suitcase. Then there’s the woman who’s supposed to be training me. She’s…interesting.

Will I survive the training long enough to get the job as an artifact librarian? You might as well ask me if a caterpillar gets manis or pedis. Who knows? But I know one thing for sure. This gig is hard.

I’m going to do my best to succeed. Or die trying.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Death by Decent Society (Sovereigns of the Collapse Book 1)*



  






*Since the financial Armageddon, it’s been guns, gold and lots of slaves.*
It is 2106. Seventy years have passed since our world collapsed in complete banking disaster. A new élite rules, more in tune with the times. Overpopulation, mass extinctions and climate change are problems no longer. For most people, staying alive is the problem.
Donald Aldingford survives as a London barrister who asks no questions, until he gets shot down and jailed for violating private airspace. Through this misfortune, he learns that his brother Lawrence has been condemned to eight years of slave labour for crimes he did not commit. On returning to London, Donald commits himself to the dangerous path of tracing those who have disappeared.
Life rapidly gets complicated. The trail of his brother leads to a Marxist revolutionary from the slums called Sarah-Kelly Newman; she was engaged to be married to Lawrence. Donald deceives his masters by pretending to spy on Sarah-Kelly and he deceives Sarah-Kelly by lying—but how long will he get away with it?
And how long can he deceive himself? As he pursues the trail of his lost brother, Donald sees ever more of the violence by which absolute power defends its privileges. His loyalty to the status quo wears thin. He is far from alone. Outrage is growing in the slums.
Then the rebellion happens! Donald and Sarah-Kelly take starring roles and finally contact Lawrence. Can they construct a decent society? Or will they be drawn into an even darker nightmare of violence?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Value System (Sovereigns of the Collapse Book 2)*



  






Lawrence Aldingford has been condemned to eight years’ slave labour for crimes he did not commit. He arrives at a mysterious camp, the Value System, deep in the marshes of eastern England. It turns out to be the living nightmare of a criminally insane mind. No one is ever released. No one has ever escaped. Lawrence is there for life.
He has three options: endure hell, commit suicide, or be the first to escape. Very quickly, he vows he’ll escape or die trying. The problem is finding a partner; marsh savages take their time killing anyone who breaks out of the Value System. _No one has ever escaped._
Then Lawrence is approached by another slave called Antonio Pezzini, who was a senior official of the powerful Krossington clan. Pezzini shares secrets that could destroy not just the Value System but the whole sovereign caste. 
But first they have to escape across miles of savage-infested desolation. And winter is falling.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Church of Nuclear Science (Sovereigns of the Collapse Book 3)*



  






*Not all that glitters is gold. Sometimes it’s a nuclear trap.*
The most forceful individuals will not be cowed by the Republic of the New Nation. Donald aims to defeat the fanatics of the National Party. Lawrence has sworn to destroy the Value System of Nightminster. Sarah-Kelly is determined to expose the crimes of the glory trusts. All three walk straight into a trap laid by the great sovereign Tom Krossington.
After which everyone—including Tom Krossington—has to find new ways of staying alive. Despite their mutual loathing, Donald and Lawrence take the family treasury on a long, dangerous voyage in the hope of gaining asylum with the Church of Nuclear Science. On the way, they discover not all that glitters is gold.
Meanwhile, Sarah-Kelly’s Atrocity Commission is reaching farther and farther from London. When its influence reaches even the Church of Nuclear Science, Donald and Lawrence are forced to consider desperate actions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

SIX JOHN JORDAN MYSTERIES VOLUME 2


  






*Six novels in the critically acclaimed John Jordan series from award winning author and New York Times and USA Today bestseller Michael Lister.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.
*Kiki Lowenstein Cozy Mystery Books 1-6*



  







*The first SIX books in the Kiki Lowenstein Cozy Mystery Series!*
FANS OF CLEAN, FUNNY BOOKS FILLED WITH GOOD FRIENDS, FAMILY, FOOD, AND FUR-BABIES REJOICE! You will gobble up these books faster than you can say, “I love chocolate!”
Readers looking for a hilarious escape with just the right touch of romance and drama will love these appealing mysteries. Agatha Award finalist and Daphne du Maurier Award winner Joanna Campbell Slan displays a unique gift for turning life’s most dismal moments into humor, making us feel there’s hope for us all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Forging the Nightmare: A Jarrod Hawkins Technothriller (Dark Vigilante Book 1)*



  






*THE PERFECT WEAPON HAS A MIND OF ITS OWN.*

Jarrod Hawkins, a security contractor with a troubled past, is ushered into an underground facility where a group of DARPA scientists use his body for biotechnological research. They use genetic editing, nanomachinery, neural rewriting, and next-generation armor to turn him into the most fearsome weapon on earth. But as they push the limits of human performance and lethality, the facility begins to experience unexpected power outages. There is evidence of sabotage, and the security team is plagued with sickening pranks. There is only one explanation—their creation has turned against them.

As the experiment nears its completion, Jarrod struggles to understand his new abilities. His memories have been shattered, but his instincts scream at him to escape at any cost. On the outside, he has become a machine of war, but inside, the remnant of his former self fights for control. As a team of surgeons prepare for a final operation, Jarrod must make a choice: Will he let them take control of his mind, or will he use his enhancements to break free? Will he become a perfect soldier, or the most fearsome vigilante the world has ever known?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Path Of The Nightmare: A Jarrod Hawkins Technothriller (Dark Vigilante Book 2)*



  






DARPA spent billions researching genetic modifications and neural rewriting in an attempt to create the perfect soldier. Instead, they created a nightmare.

Jarrod Hawkins is no longer human. He has become a living weapon—cold, calculating, and unstoppable. After escaping an underground laboratory, his subconscious sends him on a mission of vengeance. He travels to Africa and begins tearing apart a human trafficking ring, leaving blood and whispered tales in his wake.

Meanwhile, Daron Keeler and Eugene Carver learn of an impending attack on the Pentagon. They race against time, chasing a shadowy terrorist organization that always seems to be two steps ahead. As casualties mount, they quickly realize they have only one option—to summon The Nightmare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Teleporter*


  






What if there was a power like no other? What if one drunken slouch happened to stumble where nobody has stumbled before and discovered the ability to teleport!
Just when you thought there were enough super hero stories in this world, we made another one…
Kurt Wiseman is your average mid-twenties slouch with a serial thirst for alcohol, that is until destiny calls upon him to stumble where no man has clumsily stumbled before. By day he works for a familiar sounding, power hungry, media controlling, mega rich American businessman who represents everything wrong with society today. Whilst investigating this politically loaded story arc Kurt accidentally acquires a super power like no other. The ability to teleport!
Before he can think about saving the day, Wiseman must endure a journey of self-reflection by earning the trust of his friends and overcoming his greatest weakness, booze. Even if the path is filled with comic book cliché, inappropriate one liners and genre busting fourth wall action.
Not all heroes in this world are the same and with great power comes the possibility to go viral! This is a story that will unite humanity…
Kurt Wiseman is the Teleporter!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Huge Collection of Cozy Mysteries: 20 Books Box Set*



  






*A Special Collection of all the best cozy mysteries from Lori Woods in this excellent value box set, full of great entertainment, clean reading, and humor!

A fresh start. A quaint little setting. And murder most delicious...*

Investigative journalist Molly Jenn was looking for a fresh start. So she packed up her pet parakeet Whammy and jetted off to the East Coast. Now she's following her dream by opening her own dessert shop, and leaving the past behind.

But instead of small city charm and confectionary delights, Molly finds herself caught up in a diabolical murder investigation. And since the victim was the reviled town bully, there's no shortage of suspects...

With her new shop all set for its grand opening, Molly decides that murder is not on the menu. Putting her former investigative skills to good use, she teams up with a handsome police officer to solve the crime. But can Molly catch the killer before they strike again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Star Soldiers



  






Andre Norton-Grand Mistress of science fiction-presents a grand tapestry of the far-flung interstellar future, in which the first starships from Earth have burst out into the universe . . . only to run straight into the restraining grasp of the stagnant alien federation known as Central Control.

Only as interstellar mercenaries can humans go to the stars; the aliens who already dominate the galaxy allow no other recourse. But when Swordsman Third Class Kana Karr and his comrades-in-arms are betrayed and abandoned on a hostile world by their alien masters, the warriors from Earth begin a desperate but glorious march across a planet whose every sword is against them. Their actions may doom humanity's future . . . or lead the way to an empire of their own!

Four thousand years later, galactic civilization is collapsing, and the underfunded crew of an exploration starship is forced to set down on an uncharted planet: a mysterious, abandoned world that is achingly beautiful-and hauntingly familiar. Ranger Sergeant Kartr, telepath and stellar Patrolman, searches with his crewmates for the source of a beacon which may mean escape for them all. What he finds is far stranger: the first clue to what may become the greatest revelation in galactic history!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Maggie for Hire (Maggie MacKay Magical Tracker Book 1)*



  






My name is Maggie MacKay. When monsters show up in Los Angeles, I get the call to haul 'em back to the dimension where they belong.

It's a living.

But I just got word my uncle has teamed up with the forces of darkness and everyone's gonna die if I don't stop him. This is going to make the next family reunion a little awkward.

Come along with me, my sidekick elf Killian, and my crazy family for a snarky urban fantasy adventure with attitude.

*WARNING: This book contains cussing, brawling, and unladylike behavior. Proceed with caution.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Blitzkrieg: Origins of the Prime: A Superhero Spy Thriller



  






As the Allies crush Germany on both fronts, American agents discover that Nazi attempts to create a super race were successful. Fearful that the Soviets will create their own super soldiers, the U.S. secrets these genetically enhanced children out of Germany and into a special government program.

Twenty years later, American agents learn of long forgotten Nazi secrets in the jungles of Vietnam. Old friends become bitter rivals as genetically enhanced American and Soviet super agents race to secure the greatest power the world has ever known. The discovery of a brutal enemy from their past leads to a Cold War-era superhero spy thriller that will leave you breathless.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*SAVE THE GIRLS: Spy Thriller (THE SPY STORIES Book 1)*



  






Why are all the hard-core CIA operatives always men? They aren't.

Introducing Jamie Austen a CIA operative tasked with infiltrating sex trafficking rings and rescuing girls from some of the most ruthless and violent organizations in the world. When her assignment takes her to Belarus, she uncovers a ring that tricks girls into believing they are signing up to become mail order brides to America only to find they are being sold into sex slavery in Russian and in the Middle East.

Jamie faces grave danger as she attempts to save the next busload of three hundred girls leaving in a matter of days, knowing she is the only one who can save them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

SAVING SARA: A JAMIE AUSTEN THRILLER (THE SPY STORIES Book 3)



  






Sara is missing in the Cayman Islands.
No one knows it. Except her abductors, of course.
Beloved CIA heroine, Jamie Austen, is sent to Tampico, Mexico, to rescue four girls, abducted on their senior class trips. 
Are the cases related?
All of Jamie’s skills are tested as she must overcome the powerful drug war lord, El Mata, his ruthless band of heavily armed killers, and a hurricane that’s bearing down on the Caribbean islands.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Kate Benedict Mystery Series Vol. 1-5*



  






*FIVE TRADITIONAL BRITISH MYSTERIES...*
_with a metaphysical twist—_at an out-of-this-world price!
Meet Kate Benedict—a promising young British architect who solves mysteries on the side. *And she has an edge—an unusual, supernatural talent: she sees mysterious, swirling, death-predicting auras hovering over the people around her.* She uses these paranormal powers to save her aura-ridden friends, neighbors, and coworkers who are oblivious to the danger they’re in—and they never believe her. Everywhere Kate turns she ends up with a deliciously traditional cozy on her hands: whether she’s working at her elegant office in rainy London or traipsing around a grand Scottish castle during a weekend getaway, Kate’s always knee deep in intrigue. Now available as a complete box set, this irresistible murder mystery series is like candy for international suspense armchair travelers. *This series is a perfect pick for those who like their cozy female sleuths smart, savvy—and a tad psychic.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Contract Snatch (Sei Thriller Book 1)*



  






*They used her daughter as bait. They messed with the wrong assassin.*
Living a secluded life in Belgium, Sei has no plans to return to her former life as an assassin. But when contacted by a source claiming to have information about the daughter she thought she’d lost, Sei finds herself taking on one last mission.

Eager to learn the truth about her daughter, Sei agrees to help an infamous assassin escape from a Turkish prison. But this routine mission quickly turns into a fight for survival. Sei is forced to infiltrate the Albanian mafia, outsmart a ruthless prison warden, and evade Turkey’s brutal military police. Can Sei unravel the truth before time runs out?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Book of Truths (Mui Thriller Series 1)*



  






*She’s feisty. She’s fearless. She’s the assassin’s daughter.*

When a book filled with cryptic handwriting falls into Mui’s possession, she thinks nothing of the scribbling—until she learns the writings are hidden messages, and one is connected to her past.

But Mui’s not the only one interested in the book. A secret organization called the Bibliokeepers created the book and they want it back. Two of their members have been killed and they fear anyone who comes in contact with the book could be next. Will Mui fall victim while figuring out her connection to the book?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Banging My Head Against the Wall: A Comedy Writer's Guide to Seeing Stars*



  






*Seinfeld writer Andy Cowan's 2018 comedy memoir, Banging My Head Against the Wall: A Comedy Writer’s Guide to Seeing Stars, foreword by Jay Leno, was recently acquired by The National Comedy Center in Jamestown, New York, a 2019 USA Today Best New Attraction.*
“The Opposite” wasn’t just the classic Seinfeld episode in which George Costanza followed the opposite of his instincts to land success. The method behind the madness has been championed in industries worldwide and even likened to the rise of Trump. The award-winning writer who helped Costanza win, and first pondered “the opposite” in his own life, identifies traces of it in the legends he mined for anecdotes before the cameras rolled at his first high-profile Hollywood job on which he also became a recurring performer, and in numerous stops along his unique road of comedy writing and performing twists and turns, as the only scribe associated with Cheers, Seinfeld and 3rd Rock From the Sun. (Multiple episodes and staff)
For a Tinseltown backstage pass, lessons from film and television icons, in-the-trenches comedy writing and performing strategies, Seinfeld episodes that could have been, talk show, sitcom and single panel cartoon development, and pitching the decision makers (or doing the opposite of playing their game) you’ll want to keep… Banging My Head Against the Wall!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Death at the Diogenes Club: a Sherlock Holmes and Lucy James Mystery (The Sherlock Holmes and Lucy James Mysteries Book 6)



  






*A hero on the mend. A blossoming romance. And a mysterious murder that must be solved at any cost . . .

London, 1897--*After narrowly cheating death in their last case, Lucy James and Jack Kelly are both on the mend. Jack's injuries are serious, and his recovery is slow. As Lucy attempts to nurse him back to health, she finds that her feelings for him are growing more intense every day. But does he feel the same?

Jack is a proud young man intent on making his way in the Metropolitan Police force. His plans to get back to full crime-fighting strength don't include help from anyone, especially Lucy. He is determined to keep her at arm's length. After all, a beautiful woman like Lucy could never care for him the way he cares for her. Or, could she? 

In the meantime, Lucy and her father, famed detective Sherlock Holmes, are called to the Diogenes Club, where a retired general has been murdered in cold blood. The killer must be found, but there's a catch. The body is found in a locked room, and there are few clues, if any, to go on. 

Just as the duo is making headway, they realize the crimes are just beginning. Soon Lucy, Holmes, and Jack find themselves in lethal conflict with the most ruthless gang leader in London, who is determined to eliminate his enemies. Lucy won't let that happen. But can she guard her heart while she protects those she loves?


----------



## CS

Thanks so much for your daily posts, @MI 2 AZ - they are *MUCH* appreciated. I just grabbed *Banging My Head Against the Wall: A Comedy Writer's Guide to Seeing Stars*.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Joey Mancuso Mysteries Vol 1-5*



  






The first five volumes of the* Joey Mancuso & Father O’Brian Mystery Series* are now available at a killer bargain.

*This rare crime mystery series has something for everyone*—a tough guy, three awesome women, and a classic Golden Age gentleman-detective clergyman. The twist? The cop and the cleric are half-brothers who operate a PI firm out of their bar.

It’s a made-to-order for lovers of traditional mysteries, with the kinds of twists and scams and puzzles that warm a mystery fan’s heart like a shot of Jameson. *Think Matt Scudder meets Father Brown. *Also recommended for fans of Mickey Spillane’s Mike Hammer mystery series, and, of course, the Sherlock Holmes adventures.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Alpha Team: Volumes 1 - 3*



  






*An Explosive Trio of Best-selling International Spy Thrillers at a Dynamite Price*. Ex-CIA, ex-Delta Force, ex-FBI, ex-SEALs…The elite tactical force known as The Alpha Team is in the business of security and intel. There’s a little something here for everybody—love, revenge, technothrills, past life regression—as the Alphas crisscross the globe foiling military coups and assassination plots, taking down drug smugglers, cyber terrorists, and extremists.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Luca Mystery Series Box Set Books 1 - 3 (Luca Mystery Box Set Series)*



  






Three cases you won’t believe…
…and a detective you’ll adore.
In twenty years, he’s never been challenged like this.
In this boxed set, Frank Luca will need to get to the bottom of an open and shut case that is anything but, take on a murder in Florida that has him second guessing himself, and track down a serial killer who breaks all the rules.
For Frank, being a detective is everything. But a life spent seeing the dark side of man can take its toll. He’s made mistakes. The regrets he has are many.
Getting cancer woke him up.
Will he be able to change for the better without losing his edge?
Can he make his new relationship work?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Alvarez Family Murder Mysteries: Vol 1-6*



  






*SIX DELICIOUSLY FUNNY DETECTIVE COZIES...AT AN UNBEATABLE PRICE!*
Lee Alvarez is a* ferret. Not the cute, 4-legged kind but the cute 2-legged kind *who sniffs out dastardly cybercrimes from the comfort of her gilded office. But when she gets up from her desk, she often falls over a dead body or two. Not to worry. Solving murders is what she and her family are good at. They run Discretionary Inquiries, a family-owned detective agency in the heart of Silicon Valley. This set is for cozy readers who can't get enough of a smart-mouthed woman sleuth out to please her never-had-a-bad-hair-day mother, computer-genius brother, gourmet chef uncle, and energetic orange and white cat, Tugger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free. Six books, not a set.

An Abi Button Cozy Mystery Romance (6 book series)



  






From Book 1: Abigail (Abi) Button is thirty-one, and in spite of kissing a few frogs she has yet to find her prince. On the lookout for a tall, dark stranger (but not too strange) she realises he has been living nearby all the time. It’s just that she has not really noticed Jack Thornley until she meets him in her road late one evening, standing by an emergency ambulance.Abi’s elderly neighbour is Ivy Smith, and she’s ninety-one. She gives Abi a small silver key, telling her to keep it secret from her nephew Jack who is helping to care for her. What the key opens, Abi has no idea.Ivy worries that she hears someone moving around her house at night, when she should be alone. Abi tries to reassure her by saying it’s only the old house settling at night, or noisy neighbours, but Ivy Smith is unconvinced. Soon Abi is unconvinced, too.As Abi’s friendship with Jack develops, he invites her to his local church where she meets Danny. Much to her embarrassment she remembers kissing Danny at school. Old memories start to surface, threatening to put the relationship with Jack in jeopardy.A cozy mystery romance taking place in a small English town, told by Abi Button.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Final Bearing (The Hunter Killer Series Book 1)*



  






Commander Jonathan Ward and his crew on the old attack sub Spadefish are on one last mission. A US Navy SEAL team is inserted into South America. Their orders are to destroy the secret laboratories of the world’s most notorious drug cartel, and the Spadefish has been sent to provide assistance.
But Juan de Santiago, the violent billionaire drug lord, has an entire private army and a futuristic new mini-submarine of his own. He will do anything to protect his empire.
And he knows the Americans are coming...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Contract of Defiance: Spectras Arise Trilogy, Book 1



  






*WHEN ALL OTHER OPTIONS RUN OUT, NEVER LET GO OF YOUR GUN.*

_In a few hundred years, the Algol system becomes humanity's new home. The question is: is it a better one?_

When a crew of arms smugglers botches their latest job, Corps-deserter and crewmember, Aly Erikson, is separated from her brother, the only person she can trust, and left behind to fight for her life. In the aftermath, as she tries to piece together what happened, a crew of roughneck settlers pressgang her into a dangerous mission in the heart of Corps territory.

Time is running out to get back everything she's lost…

Her crew, her brother, and her options. _But no one is taking her gun._

*Winner of the 2010 Rocky Mountain Fiction Writers Colorado Gold Contest for best action/thriller. Finalist in the Kindle Book Review 2012 Best Indie Book Contest for science fiction/fantasy.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Sweet Masterpiece: A Sweet’s Sweets Bakery Mystery (Samantha Sweet Mysteries Book 1)



  






Samantha Sweet breaks into houses for a living. But when she encounters a dying woman in one such house and a backyard grave at another, handsome deputy Beau Cardwell shows up and—well, things get complicated.

A small mural painted inside a closet in the abandoned house provides clues and Sam is caught up in Beau’s investigation. A fortune in artwork, a bogus will, and a wooden box that seems to give Sam powers she never dreamed she possessed— it all adds up to a dynamic paranormal romantic mystery.

Then, there is all that chocolate! Sam's real goal in life is to use her elegant baking skills to open her own pastry shop, Sweet's Sweets. She's gaining quite the reputation as a baker with a magical touch, but a few obstacles stand in her way. Her grown daughter shows up on her doorstep—jobless and homeless; her bank account is at an all-time low; and trying to work from the tiny cramped kitchen in her home is becoming impossible.

Somehow, Sam copes and she finds that her dreams might just have a chance of coming true.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Sweet Hearts: A Sweet’s Sweets Bakery Mystery (Samantha Sweet Mysteries Book 4)



  






Will there be Valentine wedding bells for Samantha Sweet and Beau Cardwell? (introduced in this mystery series opener Sweet Masterpiece) Sam's bakery, Sweet's Sweets is busier than ever this Valentine week, as she struggles to replicate the magical chocolate-making techniques of the enigmatic chocolatier who boosted her winter holiday sales into the stratosphere. However, candy classes take second place to a new mystery, when Sam meets a woman whose missing son's case seems to have been dropped by the authorities. Marla Fresques learns that she is dying and needs for her son to come home and raise the daughter he left behind. Sam agrees to help, hoping that Sheriff Beau's inside connections will bring about a quick and happy resolution.

But what about Sam's and Beau's own wedding plans? They may be in jeopardy when an entirely new development appears in the form of Beau's ex-girlfriend who is determined to win him back.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*State of Genesis: A Mystery Thriller Novel (Virgil Jones Mystery Thriller Series Book 7)*



  






Pete Long has it made. As a star high-school basketball player, he's just received a full athletic scholarship from Purdue University, and is already being scouted by the pro's. But when Pete meets up with a group of street players, something terrible happens, and Pete's life is changed forever...
Virgil's wife, Sandy, the lieutenant governor of the State of Indiana is working with the governor and Senator Michael Wright to pass legislation that has the potential to change the voting system, not only in their state, but all across the country. But not everyone wants the vote to pass. In fact, there are people who will do anything to ensure that it doesn't...
Rick Said, owner of the sonic drilling units that made Virgil and Sandy wealthy has a problem. The sonic drill units operate in part via artificial intelligence, something Said's engineers know nothing about. And when the company Said contracted with for the AI technology decides to discontinue their relationship, Said asks Virgil to find out why...
But Virgil has something that takes priority over Said's request. Senator Wright's son, Garrett, has been murdered. Was the murder a message to the senator to back away from the bill, or something else entirely? As Virgil and the rest of the Major Crimes Unit begin to look into Wright's death, they not only discover a twisted web of lies and deceit, they find themselves caught in the crosshairs of a killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*State of Humanity: A Mystery Thriller Novel (Virgil Jones Mystery Thriller Series Book 8 )*



  






*Detective Virgil Jones thought he understood the Genesis of his past, but Humanity itself is about to show him he only had part of the story.*

Six wealthy couples are taken from their homes, then robbed of everything they own. The problem for the Major Crimes Unit is this: They have no evidence, no clues, and no idea if the victims are dead or alive. As Virgil Jones and the rest of the MCU investigates, the pressure mounts to find out who is committing the crimes, and more importantly, the location of the victims...

Huma Moon--Virgil and Sandy's live-in nanny has a secret--and she's kept it to herself for decades. Even her best friend and lover, Delroy Rouche doesn't know. But Delroy has a secret of his own, one that he's shared only with Virgil. And when Virgil sends Delroy and Huma to Jamaica to give them time to sort out their lives, he unknowingly sets off a chain of events that will either help them, or kill them...

The Pope twins are back with a problem of their own. Their neighbor in the hills of Hanover Parish in Jamaica isn't the type of person anyone would want living nearby. Roje Brenner owns one of the largest construction businesses on the island, one he uses to launder the profits from his international drug operation. And when Nichole and Nicky Pope discover Delroy's connection to Brenner, they have to make a choice, one that could cost them everything...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Calla'cara Gambit: The War Against Infinity: Book 2*



  






Outwit the Empire. Rescue the girl. Don't die!
I used to be an itinerant Star Ship Captain. Then the Sentient Ships blackmailed me into helping them Emancipate from the Mercantile Empire in return for keeping my personal AI a secret. I'm taking on bankers, lawyers and accountants, oh my! And a couple of serial killers have kidnapped my girl.
I've got a plan, a crew and a deadline. I'm gonna need precise execution, a little luck and a whole lot of moxy to pull this off!
Note: this book contains adult content and situations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Blitz! Storming the Maginot Line*



  






Join Lt. von Bleichert as he dashes through French fields and villages, always in search of the best place to establish his O-post—the artillery observation post—from where to direct the fire of his advancing gun batteries. Bringing shells accurately to bear on select targets, his division slammed into the vaunted French fortifications, overwhelmed them, and pressed forward.
An adventurous must-read for any military history buff or fan of the King of Battle: the artillery. Originally published in Germany in 1942, the author brought Blitzkrieg--Lightning War--to life for many readers. The assault on the Maginot Line and subsequent drive into France are factually reported, and the author does not shy away from the cruelty of war. As a professional soldier, he does not make political commentary, though shares impressions of the country-side as well as his rivals, the French, all while explaining tactics that altered modern warfare for all time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Passport To Hiroshima: The Unthinkable, Inspiring Journey of a Japanese-American Family Based on a True Story*



  






*A World War II True Story*

*Monday morning, August 6, 1945, the sky was cloudless blue above Hiroshima City. The smell of breakfast drifted through the streets as neighborhoods came alive with chatter. Birds sang, dogs barked and a United States B-29 Superfortress bomber, the Enola Gay, headed for its target with the first nuclear bomb used in warfare, Little Boy.*

*An excerpt from the book:
In seconds, not only will Hiroshima be forever changed so will the world.
Colonel Kubota sees the bomb dropped from the plane and watches its descent. He has no idea that this bomb is an armored beast with the power to wipe God’s world from the face of existence. He waits, ready to assess the damage and take control of the situation. The weapon of mass destruction grows larger, brighter, and closer to its target. He stops breathing. His heart pounds out the seconds. seven… six… five…
Major Toshiyuki Nekomoto is one step outside the railroad overpass on his way to the Army barracks. The high school girls are a few yards beyond the shelter of the overpass, walking in the opposite direction.
Inside the Nekomoto home on Nishi Hakushima Street, Yorie plays mommy with a doll strapped onto her back with an Obi. Shizue holds Toshio, breastfeeding her hungry boy. His crying has delayed her going outside to wash the laundry. Inside Shizue’s womb beats the new heart of her three month fetus.
Born and unborn, the children’s chances … the family’s chances of living through this almost ordinary August day are zero.
Shizue hears the dreaded sound of the bomber growing stronger. The baby in her womb flutters like a fish thrown into a dry bucket. Her heart skips a beat. Neighborhood dogs explode into a barking frenzy, silencing the chirping of birds and the incessant chirr of cicadas.
Shizue stops breathing. Each pounding beat of her heart ticks off the last seconds of promises tomorrow will never keep.
four… three…*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*King Henry VIII’s Mary Rose*



  






*The rising of the Mary Rose in 1982 made headlines across the globe*

The iconic ship was a key vessel in the startlingly rapid evolution of the wooden battleship as a floating gun platform.

After thirty-four years’ military service, Henry VIII’s revolutionary flagship sank at Spithead, taking with it the mysteries of its construction, armament and daily life.

Resisting the efforts of Venetian salvagers in the sixteenth century and pioneering divers in the nineteenth, it seemed the Mary Rose was doomed to pass from memory.

But entombed in mud and invisible to the naked eye, the _Mary Rose_ lay patiently waiting.

In 1965, nearly a century and a half later, Alexander McKee launched his own endeavour, _Project Solent Ships_, and his revolutionary approach opened up a new gateway of discovery.

Science met adventure as archaeologists risked their lives diving under busy shipping lanes, laden with technology and equipment, to painstakingly explore Portsmouth’s clay plains.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Starliner*



  






*The Empress of Earth*

Finest passenger liner in the galaxy —
Brightest link in the chain that binds the starflung civilization of the 23rd century—
Six thousand lives in a single hull, trembling through multiple universes to land on raw, often violent worlds, each with its own history and wonder —


*The Empress of Earth*

Neutral pawn in an interstellar war!

When hostile necessity knows no law, Ran Colville and the rest of the complement of the Empress of Earth must bring home their ship and the passengers entrusted to them. From the Captain on his bridge to the Cold Crewmen who work in conditions that differ from Hell only by name, they'll have their work cut out for them this voyage!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Take A Number (The Jeri Howard Series Book 3)



  






Oakland P.I. Jeri Howard dives right into the middle of a brutal womanizer's divorce proceedings—and murder mystery—in the third installment of Janet Dawson’s *compelling female detective series.* And in this particular whodunit, the list of who would gladly have done it just keeps growing.

When Ruth Raynor—the mousy soon-to-be ex-wife of an abusive sailor—calls up Jeri Howard to take on her divorce case, Jeri has reservations. For one, the celebrated Bay area PI has never been a fan of petty divorce investigations. Plus Ruth’s sleek divorce attorney—isn’t exactly Jeri’s cup of tea. But Ruth just happens to be the daughter of a former client. And Jeri is as loyal as she's bold.

Sam, the soon-to-be ex-husband is a smart, slick, cocky piece of work—and a mean drunk to boot—who basks in attention (especially from women) like a lizard on a rock. *Sam at first comes across as dangerously attractive, except for his pale blue, emotionless eyes—a cold, dead giveaway.* Turns out Prince Charming broke his wife’s wrist, gave her a black eye, kept their small daughter hungry and in rags—and hid $100,000 when Ruth filed for divorce.

When Sam winds up with a bullet in his back, the prime suspect, naturally, is Ruth. But Jeri, working hard to keep her client out of jail, discovers a line of suspects so long someone who wanted to kill him would have to take a number and get in line.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Where The Bodies Are Buried (The Jeri Howard Series Book 8 )*



  






Oakland sleuth Jeri Howard is *the whole package: a traditional gumshoe* who’s no stranger to the all-night stakeout, the deft, disarming blow to the hand holding the gun, or the methodical examination of documents and official records – and secret hiding places – that leads to where all the bodies are buried in a supremely hostile takeover.

Jeri’s newest client was poised to blow the whistle on a large food manufacturer just before he took a header out his fifth-floor apartment window. One catch – he hadn’t yet told her what it was about. Jeri’s already cashed his retainer check, and her heart goes out to the teenagers to whom he was The World’s Best Uncle – plus she’s pretty sure he had some assistance out the window, and the police agree. So she suits up, dusts off her formidable legal secretary skills, and goes undercover in the gray cubicles of his former office.

The locally-owned business, built with painstaking care over decades and managed with integrity by the founder and then by his children, has become unstable and corrupt. Morale is through the floor, and the place is so squirmy with viperous corporate raiders it’s tough to know what rock to look under.

*Jeri just needs to get them all in one room and let all the secrets slither out* in the kind of immensely satisfying corporate implosion that every cube farm resident fantasizes about—and every mystery reader loves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Imperfect Psychic: A Dubious Death (The Imperfect Psychic Cozy Mystery Series—Book 1)*



  






Charlotte Vale, 30, a psychic from New York City, has a dubious gift—her vision, not always accurate, often leaves her customers more confused than happy.

When Charlotte, at a crossroads, gets a vision on what she should do next in life, she follows it, and it leads her to a quaint town upstate, her beloved cat and companion Oliver by her side. Quiet and peaceful, the town offers the exact escape she needed. And when her own vision leads her to a charming historic for sale, she spontaneously decides to buy it and follow her forever dream of running a bed and breakfast.

But Charlotte is in way over her head. Desperate to keep it running, she is forced to rely on her psychic abilities once again, and decides to open a psychic booth once again. Everything finally seems to be going her way—when a shocking murder puts her right in the middle of the crime.

Now Charlotte must solve the case—or lose her bed and breakfast, her clients, and her future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Skip Langdon Vol. 1-9: (The Skip Langdon Series)*



  






*The EDGAR AWARD-WINNING murder mystery series is now available for a KILLER price!*
*Grab 9 thrilling page-turners for less than an Alexander Hamilton!*
Follow the remarkably bold, smart, and refreshingly human New Orleans detective Skip Langdon through the twists and turns of New Orleans--from raucous Mardi Gras to the swampy summertime--at she navigates deadly family secrets, tracks down a serial killer, and delves deep into the mastermind of a psychopath unlike any you've ever encountered...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Dinosaur Lake



  






An ancient predator has been reborn in the caves beneath Crater Lake
…and it’s hungry.

DINOSAUR LAKE:
Ex-cop Henry Shore has been Chief Park Ranger at Crater Lake National Park for eight years and he likes his park and his life the way it’s been. Safe. Tranquil. Predictable. But he’s about to be tested in so many ways. First the earthquakes begin…people begin to go missing…then there’s some mysterious water creature that’s taken up residence in the caves below Crater Lake and it’s not only growing in size, it’s aggressive and cunning…and very hungry.
And it’s decided it likes human beings. To eat.
And it can come up onto land.
So Henry, with the help of his wife, Ann; a young paleontologist named Justin; and a band of brave men must not only protect his park and his people from the monster but somehow find where it lives and destroy it…before it can kill again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Depths: A Novel of Undersea Horror*



  






*In a hidden research station underneath five miles of ocean...*

...Something lives.

Jen's son has been kidnapped and her boss brutally murdered. She wants to find her son, and she wants the answer to one question: _why_?

The answer lies deep beneath the Atlantic Ocean - in a forgotten research station buried under five miles of water in an oceanic trench. The station — a fully-functioning city — has been abandoned for over thirty years, and no one knows what they will find when they get there.

Jen quickly discovers that there's something the station has been trying to hide.

Something that could prove devastating to the rest of the world...

Something that's alive. And wants to kill them.

Will she save her son, or will they perish beneath the ocean?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Legacy of War: The Complete Series (Books 1-3) 



  






*A century ago, an alien fleet attacked Earth.* After decades of bitter war, a truce was struck. The aliens disappeared. Humanity stood down.

But the captain of the aging battleship _Walker Pierce_ will never forget.

He has spent the last months in disputed space, against the wishes of his superiors and many of his weary crew, looking for proof of alien treachery and afraid of what he might find.

Because this time, if the aliens attack, humanity won't be so lucky.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Kamikaze Nightmare



  






Ron Burt writes a compelling story about his older brother's heroism and injuries received at the hands of Kamikaze direct hits on two ships, about his brother's recovery from those injuries and about his own effort to gather the information necessary to support the process to have his brother awarded the Navy Cross and Silver Star.

His brother, Pete Burt, was on the USS OMMANEY BAY (CVE-79) when it was sunk by a Kamikaze attack. While he was in the water following the order to abandon ship he gathered ten non-swimmers and kept them together until rescued. The officer on the whaleboat told Pete that he planned to recommend him for the medals.

Following his rescue he was transferred to the USS COLUMBIA (CL-56) where two days later it too was struck by a Kamikaze attack resulting in the injuries sustained by Pete Burt. He was to survive fifty surgeries and twenty-two and one half months in hospitals and nearly a lifetime of post traumatic stress syndrome (PTSD).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Stranded in Provence Mysteries, Books 1-3*



  






Ever wonder what you’d do if someone pushed the re-set button on the world?
The Stranded in Provence Mysteries tell the story of an American woman on vacation in the south of France when the unthinkable happens. After a dirty bomb explodes over the Riviera she finds herself stranded in a French village where daily life is essentially sent reeling back to the 1950s.
So now forget solving crimes with DNA or accessing massive criminal databases. Likewise forget worrying about international terrorism, because that’s now gone too. But you can also forget spending hours on your smartphone, tablet, computer or even TV set.
On the other hand, the bistros are all still open, the produce and cheese markets still run every morning, bicycles dominate the wide avenues instead of cars, and for a budding amateur sleuth and now permanent ex-pat, any murders she stumbles across will have to be solved the old-fashioned way—with brain power and shoe leather.
Oh, and it turns out that romance still works the same as before too.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Death on Windmill Way (Hamptons Murder Mysteries Book 1)*



  






The Hamptons are known for beautiful beaches, luxurious living, millionaire mansions, and now...murder! Antonia Bingham, a renowned chef and the new owner of East Hampton's Windmill Inn, escaped to the Hamptons to get away from a harrowing past. Yet she finds herself in more danger than ever when she learns about a curse that haunts the inn—all previous owners have died suspiciously.

When she's not cooking sumptuous meals for her guests Antonia digs into the investigation to uncover who's behind the curse. Could the culprit be a guest at the inn, or is there a killer on the road? And the closer she gets to the truth, the closer she gets to being the next victim—will she solve the case in time to save herself?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Deadly Misconduct (Deadly Miss Book 1)*



  






Research to die for?

Alicia is determined to return to academia after time off to care for her sick mother. An unlikely conference in sleepy Hobart town throws her into the path of Professor Conneally, who offers her a dream job in Cambridge.
It seems the universe is on her side – until the professor drops dead at the conference dinner. Alicia's convinced it's no accident, but no one will believe her. Can she find the culprit before the conference is over? Or will she lose all her friends, and the opportunity of a lifetime?


----------



## LDB

MI 2 AZ said:


> Currently free.
> 
> SIX JOHN JORDAN MYSTERIES VOLUME 2
> View attachment 8254
> 
> 
> *Six novels in the critically acclaimed John Jordan series from award winning author and New York Times and USA Today bestseller Michael Lister.*


No longer free.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Miss Polly had a Dolly (Emma Frost Book 2)*



  






Miss Polly had a dolly. A beautiful daughter that she called her Baby Doll. Every day she dressed her in cute outfits and brushed her hair before they went outside to show off to the neighbors. On the playground, one day, her Baby Doll talked to a boy, and for one unforgivable second, Miss Polly let herself be distracted by a woman telling her how adorable she thought her daughter was. When Miss Polly finally turned to look at her Baby Doll again, she was gone.


Many years later, Emma Frost hears about the disappearance of the little girl and learns that she is not the only one to have gone missing from Fanoe Island back in the nineties. As she digs deeper into the story, she soon finds herself entangled in a web of strange and disturbing events.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Honest to Dog (Cozy Dog Mystery): Golden Retriever Mystery #7*



  






When his college friend Doug moves to Stewart’s Crossing after an ugly divorce, reformed computer hacker Steve Levitan sees a way to pay forward the help he received under similar circumstances. But when Doug dies under mysterious circumstances, Steve and his crime-solving golden retriever Rochester have a new goal: Find the truth behind Doug’s death, even if Steve has to risk the freedom he has fought so hard for to do it. Contains Ponzi schemers, a Quaker funeral and cute jump drives shaped like llamas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Altar of Resistance (World War Two Series Book 2)



  






*Award-Winning Finalist Foreword Reviews' Book of the Year Awards
Award-Winning Finalist American Book Fest Best Book Awards
Award-Winning Finalist Beverly Hills Book Awards*

The gripping story of the *Italian Campaign* and *Nazi Occupation of Rome in 1943-1944* through the eyes of the Allies, the German Occupiers, Pope Pius XII and the Vatican, and the Roman Resistance. In this second historical fiction novel in the bestselling *WWII* Series, the *Eternal City of Rome* is a besieged city. In this perilous wartime setting, Rome is a tinderbox of four conflicting parties: the Allied liberators; the brutal German occupiers; the Vatican and Pope Pius XII, deeply involved in the plot to remove Hitler from power while struggling to save Rome from destruction; and the resolute Partisans. Based on actual historical events and newly released OSS/CIA and KGB documents, *Altar of Resistance* recounts in detail the long, hard road that led to the *Allied liberation of Rome*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Alexander Event: A Temporal Protection Corps Novel* 




  






*In the year 2121 time travel was discovered … and it nearly destroyed the world.*

Andre Alexander is an astrophysicist working to create the world’s first artificial wormhole—for the acclaim and for his name to go down in history. On the eve of his triumph, an unexpected reaction throws him into the past, opening the door to time travel.

But on his second trip into the past, his life – and the timeline – are changed forever, and he learns the painful lesson that there are things more important than fame.

And as Earth is invaded by a relentless enemy from a parallel universe, his greatest foe, one who can destroy everything he loves and has worked for, is a woman from 200 years in the past who he has never met …


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Confronting Italy (Britannia Naval Histories of WWII)*



  






The Mediterranean naval battles of 1940 initiated rapid developments that changed the face of naval warfare, yet also had echoes of a previous and less complicated era when gunnery, pure and simple, dominated warfare at sea. The actions were fought when the Royal Navy was still evolving its use of naval air power and when radar at sea was primitive and fitted to only a few ships, while Italy’s Regia Marina was handicapped by having access to neither.
Bombastic assertions by Mussolini that the Mediterranean was ‘Our Sea’, preceded his declaration of war on 10th June, when Great Britain was preoccupied with the dire situation in France. But the Royal Navy had two of its most competent and aggressive flag officers commanding the mostly elderly ships based at each end of the Mediterranean. Admiral Sir Andrew Cunningham and Vice Admiral Sir James Somerville fought spirited actions against the modern and capable Regia Marina, undermining Mussolini’s rhetoric and boosting morale as Britain focussed on the threat of German invasion.
Confronting Italy contains three previously classified Naval Staff Histories describing major naval surface actions of 1940, supported by a modern introduction setting them in context and also illustrates warships involved, using WW2 US Navy Intelligence Dept documents. Confronting Italy is in a series publishing previously classified documents in a new, accessible format.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*An American Adviser in Vietnam: My Story*



  






In 1967, Joe Putnam, fresh out of officer training school, is shipped overseas to Vietnam as part of President Johnson’s American Adviser program. Putnam would be one of the American soldiers advising the South Vietnamese Army on how to conduct a war against the North Vietnamese Army and their allies in the south, the Viet Cong. This plan would supposedly keep the Communists at bay without actually getting the U.S. into full-fledged war in Southeast Asia.

In his military memoir, now retired Lt. Col. Joe A. Putnam perfectly captures the action, the people, the battles, and of course the mixed feelings of a young man far away from home in a foreign land.

Most of all, even now, Putnam wonders why he survived numerous harrowing episodes when others did not.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Olive Park: (The Park Trilogy Book 1) 




  






*They solve cold cases. But the murderer they’re hunting may be warming up for more.*
Sacramento Police data expert Mallory Dimante refuses to give up on her long-lost brother. So she lies her way into the new Ongoing Investigation Division and attaches herself to two cynical detectives. Hoping to blow open an unsolved child-killer case, Mallory sparks a frenzy of activity when she discovers evidence that the perpetrator may still be at large.

With her legwork taking her to a dilapidated amusement park, it stuns the determined woman when she uncovers a trail of clues leading back to her brother’s disappearance. And after another child vanishes, she remains no closer to stopping the fiend…

Can Mallory unmask the murderer, or will they all end up in a shallow grave?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Three More Dogs in a Row: Golden Retriever Mysteries 4 - 6*



  






This collection of the fourth, fifth and sixth in the Golden Retriever Mystery series is sure to delight dog lovers and fans of cozy mysteries. in Dog Bless You, clue-sniffing golden Rochester digs up a long-buried human hand at the site of his human dad Steve's new job. In Whom Dog Hath Joined, Rochester's at it again, sniffing out a mystery with its roots in the Quaker efforts to help Vietnam war resisters. In Dog Have Mercy, it's Christmas and Steve and Rochester need to help clear the name of an ex-con working at their vet's office. Don't worry-- Rochester is never going to come to harm, though he and Steve certainly get into trouble!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Humpty Bumpkin (Country Cousin Mysteries Book 1)




  






*She's just a country girl who loves her dog. But her life is about to get less countrified and more...erm...homicide.*

Deer Hollow is a small community built in a verdant, rolling countryside. The nearest big city is over an hour away and big city ways are rejected at the Hollow. Unfortunately, the big city isn’t the only place where bad things can happen.

Things like murder…which has a funny way of messin’ up a debutante’s day and turning a sunny Sunday in June right over onto its bucolic head.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dunkirk Operation Dynamo: 26th May - 4th June 1940 An Epic of Gallantry* 




  






The successful evacuation of the British Expeditionary Force from Belgium and northern France through the port of Dunkirk and across adjacent beaches is rightly regarded as one of the most significant episodes in the nation’s long history, although Winston Churchill sagely cautioned in Parliament on 4th June that the country “must be careful not to assign to this deliverance the attributes of a victory. Wars are not won by evacuations”. Nevertheless, the Dunkirk evacuation, Operation “Dynamo”, was a victory and, like many others before it, it was a victory of sea power. The Royal Navy achieved what it set out to do, despite grievous losses, in the teeth of determined opposition. It denied an aggressive and ruthless continental power a potentially war-winning total victory that could have changed the direction of civilization for generations to come. The loss of the main British field army would have enfeebled the nation militarily and psychologically, prompting political upheaval, potentially resulting in a negotiated peace with Nazi Germany on unfavourable terms dictated by Adolf Hitler. The undeniable success of the evacuation was certainly a crucial naval and military achievement but its positive effect on the nation’s morale was just as important, instilling confidence in the eventual outcome of the war, whatever the immediate future might hold, and creating optimism in the face of adversity that added “the Dunkirk spirit” to the English language.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Cozy Corgi Cozy Mysteries - Collection One : Books 1-3* 




  






Estes Park, Colorado: picturesque mountains, charming shops, a cozy bookstore and bakery… and murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Apocalypse (The Wasteland Chronicles Book 1)*



  






*A world-ending meteor. A deadly alien virus. A young man who loses everything...and must survive.*

Alex Keener has lived all of his sixteen years in Bunker 108. He's walked the same metal halls, seen the same faces, has followed the same rules. But all that changes the day he goes on his first recon into the post-apocalyptic Wasteland.

Things go from bad to worse when the deadly xenovirus infiltrates the bunker. When what should be dead rises up to attack the living, Alex is forced to flee his lifelong home, never to return.

Alone and without survival skills, he must fight for his life in a brutal landscape twisted by the impact of the meteor Ragnarok. Raiders, monsters, and brutal weather all threaten to end his life at a moment's notice. Can Alex survive this hellish wasteland, or will he become its newest victim?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*With the Allies*


  






In "With the Allies", first published in 1914, Richard Harding Davis says the Great War was not a war against the Germans, but a war against the military aristocracy of Germany. Harding Davis speaks of the lack of knowledge in the United States about the war and he blames censorship and the lack of understanding of the massive scale of the war. 
The author believes that America had to take part in the action, because the fight in Europe was not a fair fight.

In conclusion, "With the Allies" is an early appeal by Richard Harding Davis, American war correspondent, to denounce neutrality and take an active role in the conflict on the side of the Triple Entente, making his case from German ‘crimes of aggression’.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

The Babbling Brook Naked Poker Club - Book One



  






In Book One of this cozy mystery series, a morose parrot with a reputation for biting sums up Brookside Retirement Community for reluctant resident, Josephine Bartlett. But when Brookside turns out to be a setting for art theft, dodgy dealings, and naked poker it becomes vastly more interesting. Josephine investigates the unusual goings on with friend and handwriting expert, Lill Fitzel. And the two befriend a young woman Josephine tries to prevent from making the same mistakes she has made.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Mission Improbable (Carrie Hatchett, Space Adventurer Series Book 1)*



  






*If you like Dr. Who, you'll love Mission Improbable.*

Carrie Hatchett’s been a dog walker, ice cream seller and birthdaygram girl—the clean kind. All she wants is a proper job. But Transgalactic Intercultural Community Crisis Liaison Officer isn’t what she had in mind. And neither is saving the galaxy.

Carrie's a low-achieving daydreamer. After providing a good home for her butt-ugly dog and crazy cat, her biggest challenge in life is to avoid being fired, again.

But a strange green mist sucks her beneath her kitchen sink, and an unusual clerical error leads to an offer she foolishly doesn’t refuse.

In settling a conflict between the mechanical placktoids and the mysterious oootoon, Carrie reveals a threat to the entire galactic empire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Whiskey Rebellion (Addison Holmes Mysteries Book 1)*



  






Addison Holmes is a diamond in the rough, though she’s feeling more like a big lump of coal. Teaching history in Whiskey Bayou, Georgia isn’t exactly the most exciting job. Until she finds her principal dead in the parking lot of the seedy gentleman’s club.

When Addison finds herself out of a job, she turns to her best friend, Kate, who owns the McClean Detective Agency. Addison is a natural at the job. Living in a small town has given her all the skills she needs to spy on other people and pass silent judgment. Sometimes being nosy has its advantages.

When her principal’s murder reveals more Whiskey Bayou secrets than people are comfortable with, the suspect list grows longer than Addison’s arm. Fortunately, the detective in charge seems more than capable of finding the killer and driving her crazy at the same time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

On the Run: Book 1 in the Ryan Kaine series



  






*Ryan Kaine is on the run...*

A seemingly routine operation ends in tragedy when eighty-three civilians are killed in an aircraft explosion. Kaine, a highly decorated former Royal Marine, becomes the target of a nationwide manhunt; the police want him on terrorism charges, and a sinister organisation wants him dead.

In a desperate attempt to prove his innocence, Kaine is forced to rely on two women he barely knows — a country veterinarian who treats his wounds and an IT expert with a dark secret of her own.

Kaine must battle his overwhelming guilt, life-threatening injuries and strong moral code as he hunts for the people who turned him into a mass-murderer.

Using his skill in combat, gut instincts, and new-found allies, can Kaine uncover the truth and find redemption before the net finally closes?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Romeo's Hammer (Mike Romeo Thrillers Book 3)*



  






*She was beautiful and naked and dying...*

Mike Romeo finds her in the fog, on the beach, staggering around like a drunk. But it's not alcohol that's in her — it's poison.

After getting this mysterious woman to the hospital, Romeo figures that's the end of the matter.

But it's only the beginning.

When the woman goes missing, Romeo is hired by her father to find her. But the trail grows cold, the circumstances strange. The people involved with her are a mix of L.A. odd and downright dangerous. There's a washed-up Hollywood star hoping for a comeback; hired muscle willing to break bones just for the workout; a fight manager with underworld connections; and a strange cult predicting the return of angels to the earth.

And some very bad people who want Romeo dead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Rebecca Schwartz Complete Set: Five Funny Cozy Mysteries (The Rebecca Schwartz Series)*



  






*FIVE IRRESISTIBLE FUNNY COZIES...AT AN UNBEATABLE PRICE!*

Funny, lively lawyer Rebecca Schwartz is a perennial favorite among cozy readers who can't get enough of smart-mouthed women sleuths. You can't read just one, they're like chocolates! And now, for the first time, you can get all five for a yummy bargain price – only pennies more than half price. That’s what we call a delicious Kindle deal! And by the way, they go well with chocolates.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*3:00 a.m. (Henry Bins Book 1)*



  






** JUST OPTIONED BY SONY PICTURES FOR TV DEVELOPMENT *

#1 AMAZON BESTSELLER *

WHAT IF YOU WERE ONLY AWAKE ONE HOUR A DAY?

Henry Bins has Henry Bins.
A sleeping disorder, named after him.
He is awake for one hour a day.
He wakes up at 3:00 a.m. then falls asleep at 4:00 a.m.
Life is simple.
Until he hears the woman scream.
And sees the man leave the house across the street.
But not just any man.
The President of the United States.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Wings of Earth: 1 - Echoes of Starlight*



  






*One hundred thousand colonists can’t disappear.

No bodies. No evidence of an attack. Just gone.*

On what should have been a routine cargo run to the far edge of the Coalition, Captain Ethan Walker is carrying a payload of medical technology and two passengers returning home to Starlight Colony. When they arrive, they discover that everyone on the planet is missing.

The company he works for wants him to leave immediately, but he’s obligated to report to FleetCom that the entire population has vanished. Captain MacKenna of the _Magellan_, tells him stay put until they can arrive to begin an official investigation.

Caught between his legal responsibilities and the need to know what happened, Walker has to resist increasing pressure to defy orders. Unfortunately, his passengers make a decision that forces him into doing the one thing he can’t do.

Captain Walker must risk his ship and crew to return to the surface even though it may ultimately cost him everything.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Space Assassins 1 & 2: A Space Assassin Bundle



  






*Only a fool would target the deadliest order of assassins in the galaxy.

The galaxy had no shortage of fools.*

All of space was their domain, and their murderous skill with both magic and blades was legendary. But even the most powerful killers sometimes faced the unexpected, and with it their own possible demise. But with a legendary blade in hand and an unlikely band of allies united, whoever had foolishly attacked the order would pay the ultimate price.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

SODIUM Harbinger: (Book 1)



  






A wilderness hike. What could go wrong?
How about alien machines stalking Humans...
Click to get reading and find out what happens!

Man is suddenly no longer alone in the universe. Advanced enemies plague our very existence. We have to muster all our strength, determination, and courage if we are to survive. And if those can be managed, there is a galaxy to be conquered.

This six-book saga takes Man from his first encounter with aliens back in 1957, all the way to a fight for our all-out survival in the future. If you love tales written in the style of the science fiction masters, prepare yourself for full immersion in this fantastic adventure!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Troll Walks into a Bar: A Noir Urban Fantasy Novel (Alexander Southerland, P.I. Book 1)*



  






When a troll speaks--listen up!
Hardboiled P.I. Alexander Southerland just wants to enjoy a quiet drink when a 500-pound troll walks into the bar. Next thing he knows, Southerland is navigating his way through rogue cops, a gang war, beautiful nymphs from the ocean depths, a were-rat, the mayor's corrupt fixer, the sleaziest (and cleverest) gnome in Yerba City, and creatures right out of legend. At the center of it all is a mysterious locked box. Can Southerland discover its explosive secret--and survive long enough to pay his rent on time?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Broken Ascension (Trystero Book 1)*



  






*The war is over, and there are no winners. Just a broken galaxy.*

Now humans and aliens must share this war-torn galaxy. None of this matters to Drake, though, he's just an artist. He's tagging along on the busted up ship _Trystero_, along with its ragtag crew. Together, they traverse the Demilitarized Zone between Terran and Gra'al borders, taking on any job they can find. Big or small. Human or alien.

The galaxy changes when the crew encounters a derelict alien ship, its crew slaughtered. With his dying breath, a crewman points them to a box. In it? An abandoned alien baby. When their government refuses to get involved, Drake and the crew need to return the baby they've been calling Bruce home, a bloodthirsty warlord on their tail.

His quest? Find Bruce and claim the Gra'al throne, declaring a new war on humanity.

Drake never wanted to be a hero... now he's all that stands in the way of a fragile peace between humans and aliens.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Burning Rage (The Deuce Mora Series Book 3)



  






*MOTIVE: POSSIBLE TERRORISM.
M.O.: ARSON.
TARGET: CHICAGO; ALL OF IT.*
It’s already been a rough year for the Chicago _Journal_’s *first-rate journalistic sleuth, Deuce Mora.* After two agonizing investigations – one of which won her a Pulitzer Prize, the other of which forced her to kill a man – she claims *she’s sworn off action-packed chases that cause nightmares.* Still…from the moment she hears the earliest details of the first fire, her detective-instincts say the pieces don’t fit, and every other instinct tells the hard-hitting reporter she can’t walk away from the story – even though she knows she’ll regret it.

As a series of deadly fires destroys landmarks first, then occupied structures, the body count rises by scores and the city is gripped by terror at Christmastime, adding lost revenue to property damage in the hundreds of millions. Whole blocks of Chicago real estate are falling to an arsonist, but no one knows why and everyone suspects the worst – terrorism.

After the initial tip from the lead arson investigator (aka her boyfriend), Deuce is on her own to solve the mystery. Their relationship could endanger his reputation and his job if he’s even suspected of leaking information to her, so they’ve called a temporary halt. But she’s not exactly lacking for company – her old adversary, FBI agent Colter, has a tail on her, and Colter himself keeps popping out of the shadows. His presence at the crime scene and, even more revealingly, that of an NSA agent point to the suspicion of jihadist terrorism. But no terrorist group has claimed the mayhem.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Ill Wind (The Deuce Mora Series Book 4)



  






*POE MEETS PUZO – THE WORLD’S
FIRST LOCKED-ROOM MOB MYSTERY!*
Hard-hitting veteran reporter Deuce Mora is awakened in the pre-dawn hours and called to the scene of a gruesome hanging to identify the body of a dear friend, an FBI agent on the verge of taking down one of Chicago’s biggest Mob operations. Deuce knows it’s murder, but the authorities have *no choice but to call it a suicide – the death scene was triple-locked from the inside*.

And with that, author Heller, a former journalist and frequent Pulitzer nominee, takes her place with Agatha Christie, Arthur Conan Doyle, and the great Edgar Allan Poe himself as *one of the few authors ever to pull off a locked-room murder*. In this one, half the fun is trying to figure out the locked-room puzzle. And the delight of finding one in a contemporary mob mystery.

The other half of course, is the tenacious Deuce herself, the tough, hard-boiled, and ever-human reporter who goes places the cops don’t even know about. And Heller’s *intricate, action-packed mystery story*.

The ill wind sweeping the Windy City has also whipped up two more unexplainable deaths – of perfectly healthy, able-bodied young mobsters,*key witnesses about to flip on the top leaders of the Mob operation*. Neither the Chicago police nor the FBI can come up with a cause of death – and they’ve looked at every kind of toxin – but our meticulous investigator, whose stock-in-trade is death-defying leaps of logic, fits together a couple of impossible puzzle pieces. The downside is that the bad guys figure out where their greatest exposure lies – and Deuce quickly becomes their new target.

Enter a Washington reporter who has been following the organized crime investigation for months at its source, in D.C. He and Deuce share a dark secret and he knows exactly where to apply pressure on her demons to keep her on the trail of her friend’s murderers. But as* the Windy City begins to look more and more like the Chicago of Al Capone days, with bodies turning up in the river and shoot-outs in public places*, Deuce discovers she couldn’t walk away even if she wanted to. Whoever is at the top – and this is Chicago, so the top is always _way_ up – will stop at nothing to shut down this investigation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

The Phoenix Series: Books 1-3 (The Phoenix Series Box Set)



  






*There are only so many outcomes for a man on a mission of vigilante justice.
He succeeds. He gets caught in the process. He dies.
Or he meets like-minded people who believe they must make criminals pay for their crimes
The Phoenix Series begins*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Complete Talba Wallis Series: Vol. 1-4 (The Talba Wallis Series)*



  






*MYSTERY FICTION'S MOST DYNAMIC DETECTIVE DUO--IN A BOXED SET!*
Now you can get *the entire 4-book Talba Wallis series by Edgar-Award winning author Julie Smith (plus bonus short story) at an irresistible price.* Talba, aka poetess Baroness de Pontalba, has the beauty, the brains, the computer savvy, the poetic soul, the youth, the right demographic, and the sass. Eddie Valentino’s got the detective agency. Also a short fuse and yes, wisdom. Not only do they make it work, they’ve got chemistry.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Monster Hunter International (Monster Hunters International Book 1)



  






Welcome to Monster Hunter International.

Five days after Owen Zastava Pitt pushed his insufferable boss out of a fourteenth story window, he woke up in the hospital with a scarred face, an unbelievable memory, and a job offer.

It turns out that monsters are real. All the things from myth, legend, and B-movies are out there, waiting in the shadows. Officially secret, some of them are evil, and some are just hungry. On the other side are the people who kill monsters for a living. Monster Hunter International is the premier eradication company in the business. And now Owen is their newest recruit.

It's actually a pretty sweet gig, except for one little problem. An ancient entity known as the Cursed One has returned to settle a centuries old vendetta. Should the Cursed One succeed, it means the end of the world, and MHI is the only thing standing in his way. With the clock ticking towards Armageddon, Owen finds himself trapped between legions of undead minions, belligerent federal agents, a cryptic ghost who has taken up residence inside his head, and the cursed family of the woman he loves.

Business is good . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Apple Orchard Cozy Mystery Series: Box Set One (Books 1-3)*



  






In a quaint little town…

…nobody expected murder.

Will Miss May be able to put the clues together?

She knows a thing or two about human nature and baking apple pies. And afternoons in Pine Grove spent visiting with neighbors and spoiling her tiny horse, See Saw, keep Miss May pleased as punch.

Solving murders, though…

…that keeps her sharp as a tack.

The handsome and charming Detective Wayne tries hard to solve every crime, but he’s lucky to have Miss May and her loyal friend Chelsea on his side, even if he isn’t sure he wants them meddling in his cases.

A killer is on the loose.

Who would do such a thing?

You’ll love spending time in Pine Grove because if you pull up a chair and listen to the stories, eventually, somebody will bring you pie.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Obsidian Detective (Opus X Book 1)*



  






*On the fringes of human space, a murder will light a fuse and send two rebels on a planetary scale collision course.*

She lives on Earth, where peace is a given. He is on society’s frontier where authority depends on how much firepower you wield. _She is from the powerful, the elite. He is with the military. _

*Both want the truth – but is revealing it good for humanity?*

---

*Two years ago, a small moon in a far-off system was set to host the first intergalactic war between humans and an alien race.*

It never happened. However, something was found and too many are willing to kill to keep it a secret.

_Now, they have killed the wrong people._

How many will need to die to keep the truth hidden? 

_As many as it takes._

*He will have vengeance no matter the cost. *_*She will dig for the truth. No matter how risky.*_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

The New Elite (The Exceptional S. Beaufont Book 4)



  






*The dragonriders have been given a second chance.*

But that only draws more attention to them.

*Many powerful people want a dragon egg.*

And they will kill for them.

*The Gullington has never been more unsafe.*

Harboring dragon eggs is dangerous business. Sophia Beaufont feels the pressure to protect and also defend like never before.

*Being a mama to eggs isn’t easy.*

And yet, S. Beaufont would have it no other way.

*Will the dragon eggs survive the greed seeking to steal them for selfish gains?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

BUNKER 1945 - The Last Ten Days of ADOLF HITLER 



  






In 1923 during the Munich Beer Hall Putsch, Adolf Hitler threatened to blow his brains out. Twenty-two years later, he did. April 1945 – Berlin. The world had been at war for more than five-and-a-half years – approximately seventy million people were dead across the globe. The epicentre of the twelve-year-old Third Reich was now surrounded, enveloped by bitter Soviet forces hardened by Nazi barbarity in the east over the last four years.

As the buildings were blasted into rubble, pounded by Russian guns and bombs, before their troops and tanks, Hitler was hunkered down in his last headquarters – the dark and damp bunker under the Reich Chancellery. As the Third Reich began to crumble as fast as the city’s buildings, what was the state of mind of the tyrant? Only his closest and fanatical allies saw the collapse, none more so than Hitler’s servants, Otto Gunsche and Heinz Linge – two individuals which witnessed the final act of their regime. An act tinged over the last ten days in late April with selfish betrayal, increasingly forlorn hope, pleas, desperation and eventually suicide. As the Soviets closed in with impending vigour, in the concrete tomb below ground and under the thunderous booms of the petrifying battle for Berlin, the mind of the dictator disintegrated into drugs, delusion and a determination to die. Not by the enemy bullet but one of his own. This is the story of the people who held a unique place in world history – the ones who were there when the nightmare of Nazism and the horrors which accompanied it was finally banished as a dark chapter in the story of the human race.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

AMP Messenger: (Book 1)



  






In a distant galaxy, Humans are on the run. An insane species follows. They will not stop... ever.

Trapped on an immense station with limited resources, our only option has been to flee. Years of peace are over. War is again coming to the Grid. This time however, humanity will stand and fight.

The exciting eight-book AMP series chronicles the struggles of Don Grange, a simple package deliveryman, who is thrust into an unimaginable role in the fight against man's enemies. Can we win peace and freedom after a thousand years of war?

Continuing as a legacy of the SODIUM series, the story picks up a thousand years into the future. Don't just sit at home scratching your head about what to do because you are bored, go on a mental rampage, travel the stars, take a risk and dive head-first into this non-stop-action saga!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Isaac Question: Templars and the Secret of the Old Testament (Templars in America Series Book 5)*



  






While rooting around in the mysterious stone chambers of New England, historian Cameron Thorne and his fiancée Amanda Spencer-Gunn stumble upon a reinterpretation of the Biblical passage calling on Abraham to sacrifice his son Isaac. It is a revelation—long suppressed by the medieval Knights Templar—that threatens to destabilize the Middle East forever. It is also a secret Cam and Amanda want nothing to do with.

Not that a rogue faction of puppeteering Freemasons gives a damn what Cam and Amanda want.

Based on actual historical artifacts, and illustrated.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Purrfectly Deadly (The Mysteries of Max Book 2)



  






*This feline sleuth is up to his whiskers in murder*

When famous eighties pop star John Paul George is found floating face down in his pool, Hampton Cove’s premier sleuthing tabby Max and his feline friends are on the case. Soon they’re chasing leads and following clues, helping their human Odelia Poole, reporter for the Hampton Cove Gazette, solve the murder.

Meanwhile, new cop in town Chase Kingsley has his own problems to deal with. An old scandal threatens to get him kicked off the force. And even though Odelia and Chase don’t always see eye to eye, she decides to help him clear his name, even if it means keeping Chase’s cat Brutus, Max’s self-declared nemesis, in town.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Lunara Station Box Set (Books 1-3)*



  






*Over 1000 pages of action-packed space adventure, quirky side-kicks, and deadly foes.
Lenah lost everything in one night…*
She used to be a wealthy business woman with the gift to control what others think. Until her father started to keep secrets. A carefully crafted plan to uncover his lies fails when smugglers almost kill Lenah in her own house.
With her gift mysteriously failing, she escapes by stealing the smuggler’s old ship. Things only get worse when a cyborg on a personal mission snatches her craft and kidnaps Lenah.
Forced to fly to a dubious planet, Lenah discovers an artifact on board that could unleash galactic catastrophe. And even worse: everyone wants it.
As a chase for the artifact’s secret begins, can Lenah and the cyborg work together and take down a powerful evil to protect humanity?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Agent Provocateur: A Charles Bishop Novel



  






Bishop returns, and this time its personal.

When Bishop’s former mentor threatens to instigate a nuclear war, the MI6 agent dives headlong into a deeply personal mission where nothing is quite what it seems.

Racing across China with enemy hounds snapping at his heels, Bishop is forced to confront not only a relentless adversary, but also demons from his own past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Californication: A Gold Mine of Crime



  






From its majestic redwoods in the north, to its hip beaches in the south, California’s azure coastline stretches 800 miles—a hotbed of dreams-come-true, and an equal number of* head-scratching murder mysteries*. In this *cozy box set*, murder’s afoot amidst Oakland’s zany collection of book collectors, the Bay Area’s underground feminist prostitution ring, the wealthy residents of woodsy Marin County, the glamorous and blood-sucking darlings of Hollywood, and the more mystical—psychic, really—world of teenage magic in Santa Barbara. *A delectable mélange of murder in the Golden State.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*His name was Joe*



  






This book tells of the search for a photo of the ten crew members of a B-17 flying Fortress that was shot down over Germany during World War II. But it concludes with finding that there were not ten, but eleven stories to this saga. Who were the men that perished with my uncle, and who was the eleventh airman?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Stoneybrook Mystery Collection: A Cozy Mystery Box Set Books 1-3*



  






Even small towns have secrets ...

A Crafty Crime: Book 1

Hadley James is finally living the life she's always wanted: making jam and selling it at the local farmers market. When the local knitting store owner asks her to cat-sit, Hadley doesn’t give it a second thought. What could go wrong? A lot, apparently. Suddenly, her simple cat-sitting job has turned into a murder investigation and life no longer seems so perfect.
Her twin brother, a deputy sheriff, is on the case but they’ve always done everything together and she can’t help but get involved. Plus, it’s much easier for Hadley to infiltrate the local knitting club than it is for her brother.
Following a trail of crafty clues, the James twins learn that their sleepy town might be harboring more darkness than they could’ve imagined.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Beyond Dead: An Afterlife Adventures Novel (A Paranormal Ghost Cozy Mystery Series Book 1)*



  






_**Currently being adapted for TV **

Bridget Sway is newly dead. And confused._

Instead of cloud cars and harp-playing cherubs, the afterlife is working a full-time job that doesn’t pay and a heinous communal living situation with housemates who have no concept of privacy or personal space. As if that wasn’t bad enough, on her first day at work Bridget finds a dead ghost stuffed in her locker.

With the afterlife police looking to pin the murder on Bridget, her new best friend and ex-PI, Sabrina, suggests they solve the murder themselves. But with a handsome parole officer watching her every move and the afterlife police dogging her every step, solving the murder is easier than it sounds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dial P For Poison (Movie Club Mysteries, Book 1): An Irish Cozy Mystery*



  






*“My career in the San Francisco PD ended the day I arrested my husband.”*

Maggie Doyle gives her cheating ex and crumbling career in the San Francisco PD the proverbial middle finger, and moves to the Wild West…of Ireland.

Lured by her aunt’s promise of a restful Irish vacation, Maggie agrees to help out at the Movie Theater Café in exchange for bed and board. Things are looking up—until the most hated woman on Whisper Island is poisoned at the café. With her aunt as the prime suspect, Maggie and her rock-hard muffins are hurled into the murder investigation.

With the help of her UFO-enthusiast friend, a nun, and a feral puppy, Maggie is determined to clear her aunt’s name. Can she catch the murderer before they strike again? Or will her terrible baking skills burn down the cafe first?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Jeff Edwards Military Thriller 3-Book Box Set (USS Towers Series): Sea of Shadows; The Seventh Angel; Sword of Shiva*



  






*This box set of award-winning naval warfare thrillers from Jeff Edwards includes all three books of the USS Towers series: Sea of Shadows, The Seventh Angel, and Sword of Shiva.


These novels have accumulated more than 700 Five-Star reviews and are boxed together for the first time!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Jackson's Peace (Jackson Series Book 2) *



  






*In wartime, the last place you want to be is on the front lines.*


The last days of the war are approaching, and the first days of peace.

But Johnnie and his mates don’t care about the battlefront nor what the politicians are doing.

Arch-scrounger, black marketeer, lady’s man and general no-good, Private Jackson is sublimely indifferent to it all, so long as he doesn’t have to fight, get shot or bombed, and so long as he can carry on his usual shady activities.

So when Private Johnnie Jackson gets himself classified a bona fide nut case, he reckons he’s got it made until the war is over.

But no matter where he is, he’s still a con man and all-round ladies’ man…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

The Dead-End Job Mysteries: Volume 1-3



  






*THE FIRST THREE BOOKS IN THE DEAD-END JOB MYSTERY SERIES AVAILABLE IN A SINGLE BOX SET EDITION…
SHOP TILL YOU DROP*
Helen Hawthorne had a high-finance job, a beautiful home, and a caring husband—or so she thought until she caught him sleeping with their neighbor. But after their divorce, the judge decided that Helen had to pay alimony—and Helen figured the only way to keep her dignity would be to refuse to pay and run for it. Now hiding out in Fort Lauderdale, Helen is working as a sales clerk at a high-fashion boutique. But keeping out of trouble proves difficult when the boutique’s manager turns up dead. In desperate need of cash, Helen decides to try and find out who killed the woman for an offered reward.

*MURDER BETWEEN THE COVERS*
Helen’s taken a cash-paying job at Fort Lauderdale’s Page Turner’s bookstore. And while the job is decent enough, the owner of the store is anything but. Page Turner III is a boor with more money than brains: he’s cheating on his wife and has a long list of enemies. When he turns up dead, no one is too shocked—except for Helen, that is. The body is found in the bed of her pal Peggy, and it’s up to Helen to prove her friend innocent before the police throw the book at her…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Until Morning Comes Boxed Set, Volumes 1-5: Carlie Simmons Zombie-Apocalypse Thriller



  






The Bestselling, Zombie-Apocalypse Thriller, Until Morning Comes, Volumes 1-5 in one Boxed Set.

Secret Service Agent Carlie Simmons began her day surrounded by trusted colleagues in an inter-agency shooting competition in Tucson. It ended with a staggering body count as the world around her unraveled from a deadly virus. With her mission to extract the President’s daughter from the University of Arizona gone awry, she must choose between her sworn duties and her moral obligations to others as the city is overtaken by roving packs of flesh-eating mutants. If she and her small group are to survive the night and find a way out of the ravaged city, she will have to summon all of her training, mental prowess, and tactical abilities.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dev Haskell Box Set 8-14 (Dev Haskell - Private Investigator Book 2)*



  






*Do you know Dev Haskell? He's a Private Investigator with a foot on both sides of the law. A back slapping, fun loving, ladies man, but best not to cross him. He's not always right. He's not going to save the world from terrorists, or protect the stock market from international manipulators. Dev Haskell deals in day to day problems and situations that result from people making bad decisions. But then, bad decisions can make for interesting tales . . .


At the end of the day Dev get's the job done and there's usually a gorgeous woman who says, "Please, don't ever call me again. Ever!”*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*On Deadly Grounds* 




  






On the eve of an international G7 Summit, event coordinator Mattie Maguire discovers that the venue, a century-old estate close to Asheville, NC, is more than simply a picturesque setting. It is also the center of political conspiracies involving a ruthless Russian spy ring that will stop at nothing to steal the massive fortune they believe to be hidden there. The search intensifies and a rogue Russian agent attacks Mattie’s grandmother, still living on the estate. She hovers in a coma, barely clinging to life. 

As Mattie struggles to protect her family and ensure a safe event for the most important leaders in the world, her discovery of a fraudulent heir to the estate puts her own life in danger as well. But when her eighty-five-year-old grandfather is kidnapped and held at gunpoint, her path becomes clear. Despite her fear, she must locate the only person who has the information the Russians seek—the estate’s rightful heir, hidden away for decades after the murder of his father. But will the true owner’s return to his childhood home put his life in danger, too?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Ouroboros Episode One: A Galactic Coalition Academy Series



  






Not all of us are born equal. Some exceed every expectation and excel in every task. Some of us can't even get out of bed in the morning.

Such is life for Cadet Nida Harper. She's universally known as the worst recruit in the Academy. It's not for want of trying; she's just cursed with universal bad luck. Every accident that could happen, does happen.

So it's no surprise when she winds up unconscious on a field mission. It is a surprise when the dreams start. Visions of stars falling from the heavens and civilizations crumbling to dust.

The only silver lining comes in golden boy Lucas Stone. The hero of the Academy, he takes an interest in her. But he'll have to act fast to stop what will happen next....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Hit and Run (The DI Stella Cole Thrillers Book 1)



  






*They killed her man. Now she wants revenge …

HIT AND RUN, by Kindle Storyteller Award nominee, and best-selling crime author, Andy Maslen, drags you heart and soul into DI Stella Cole’s brutal world of conspiracy, revenge and cold-blooded murder…*

Stella, Richard and baby Lola. A perfect family. Stella’s a high-flying cop and Richard’s legal work aims to expose corruption in high places. But powerful people want Richard dead, and they don’t care who gets in the way. In a calculated act of violence, the family is torn apart and Stella is plunged into a nightmare of grief, barely surviving on alcohol and pills.

A year later, after compassionate leave, she starts to pick apart the original investigation into the hit and run that left her a widow. Her shocking discovery forces her into a dangerous world of lies and cover-ups where the law doesn’t apply. And the only rule is kill or be killed.

As Stella closes in on the people who really killed her husband, they fight back, freeing a psychopath from prison to hunt her down. But Stella has learned a hard lesson. And she’s not about to break under pressure. Forget the law: Stella wants REVENGE.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Hit and Done: Shortlisted for Kindle Storyteller Award 2018 (The DI Stella Cole Thrillers Book 3)



  






*Forget the law. This cop wants revenge...

Detective Inspector Stella Cole has almost completed her bloody quest to avenge the hit and run killings of her husband and daughter. Only one member of the legal conspiracy who murdered them remains. But he happens to be her boss: Detective Chief Superintendent Adam Collier. And he’s not going to go down without a fight.*

Collier's first move is to have Stella sectioned. While she’s incarcerated in a psychiatric hospital, he hires a Maltese woman to kill her.

Monica Zerafa is fearless, brutal and hungry for the cash Collier’s promised her.

But neither Collier nor Zerafa has reckoned with Stella’s violent alter ego, “Other Stella”. What’s worse for Stella, this split-off part of her personality is growing stronger by the day. She wants control.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Tubby Dubonnet Mysteries (Vol. 1-5) (The Tubby Dubonnet Series)



  






*COLORFUL CHARACTERS, MOUTH-WATERING CUISINE, AND NEW ORLEANS' SEEDIEST CRIME SCENES — AT A KILLER PRICE*

A simple man with a refined palate, maverick New Orleans lawyer Tubby Dubonnet has a penchant for fishing, Old Fashioneds, off-track betting, and fighting evil while passing a good time. Passing a good time, of course, includes dodging drug dealers, running from the mob, solving medical lab murder mysteries, thwarting hurricane season bank heists, and keeping a crime boss out of local politics. Now you can read his first five Anthony and Edgar-nominated thrilling adventures for a bargain price!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Jack Ryder Mystery Series: Vol 1-2*



  






*- HIT THE ROAD JACK:*
Ben is supposed to be in school. It's Monday morning but his parents are still asleep after a night of heavy drinking. Ben waits patiently, even though he knows he is missing out on today's field trip to the zoo. But, when his black Labrador suddenly runs upstairs and comes down with a finger in his mouth, Ben knows he's not making it to school today at all.

Detective Jack Ryder is chaperoning his kids' field trip when he gets the call from the head of the Cocoa Beach Police Department. A body has been found and they need his help. Soon, Jack finds himself up against a killer, a predator who ruthlessly chases women and kills them so they can never leave him. The case soon causes serious consequences for him and his family once the truth is revealed.

With her new hero, Jack Ryder, as a loving father and committed detective, a new location in tropical Florida, and a story that moves at an incredible pace, Hit the Road Jack is Willow Rose at the top of her game.

*- SLIP OUT THE BACK JACK:*
They take turns with the knife, cutting their thumbs open. A drop of blood lands on the dark wooden table. Eyes meet across the room. All four thumbs are pressed against each other one by one. Blood is shared, secrets buried.

Years later a brutal madman sprays bullets into a crowd at a movie theater in Miami and sends a chill through the entire nation. When human remains are discovered in the dense forest next to a biking trail in Brevard County, it is only the beginning of a series of gruesome murders, which will shock the entire Space Coast.

Detective Jack Ryder is preoccupied with Shannon King and the strange email she has just received that leaves her terrified just as she prepares to go on stage at the Runaway Country Festival. Jack Ryder senses the connection and soon he realizes he is on the hunt for a serial killer with a killing spree that spans over more than a decade.

It's spring break in Cocoa Beach and evil is lurking everywhere.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Finders Keepers: A Humorous Cozy Mystery Thriller Comedy of Errors (Hotshot Book 2)



  







*A lot of really crazy things happen up north.*
*Celeste's boyfriend Austin was born and raised there . . .*
*Think about that . . .*



*Celeste Desparde has had just about enough of her loser, deadbeat, no count boyfriend Austin.*
*But Austin has a plan to fix everything . . .*
*What could possibly go wrong?


Well, an awful lot if you didn't factor in Cecil and his crew of wise-guys running a mob operation for Chicago's Saventinni brothers.
Just when things can't seem to get any worse - They do!


The problem is really very simple;

Austin + Chicago wise guys($3+ millon) = Celeste's life is a disaster!*

*Or is it?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Critical Vulnerability (An Aroostine Higgins Novel Book 1)* 




  






Assistant U.S. Attorney Aroostine Higgins’ most critical vulnerability is exposed in this smart, gripping thriller from a USA Today bestseller.

Aroostine’s gearing up to prosecute a major bribery trial … one that could make or break her career in the Department of Justice’s elite Criminal Division. But everything’s going wrong.

By the time Aroostine realizes her string of bad luck is anything but random, the stakes are far higher than the outcome of a high-profile court case. The life of the only man she’s ever loved hangs in the balance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Dragon Mage Series Books 1-3*



  






*Charlie had all the luck. Unfortunately, it wasn’t the good kind.*

Sucked through a wormhole, Charlie woke in a galaxy ruled not by technology, but by magic. A galaxy of spell-casting Aliens, Space Vampires, gladiators, and Dragons. For the spaceman from Earth, it was enough to make his head spin. And his luck was only getting worse.

Welcome to the Charlieverse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Madness in the Ruins: A Mason Collins Crime Thriller 1



  






*A mutilated body. No witnesses. The only clue, a message, “Those who I have made suffer will become saints and they shall lift me up from hell.”*

Winter, 1945. Munich is in ruins, and a savage killer is stalking the city.

U.S. Army investigator Mason Collins enforces the law in the American Zone of Occupation. This post is his last chance to do what he loves most—being a homicide detective.

But he gets more than he’s bargained for when the bodies start piling up, the city devolves into panic, and the army brass start breathing down his neck.

Then the murderer makes him a target. Now it's a high-stakes duel, and to win it Mason must bring into deadly play all that he values: his partner, his career—even his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Rommel’s Game: Victory at El Alamein & Towards the Caucasus: An Alternate History Novel from the Eyes of a German War Correspondent*



  






This exciting and thought provoking alternative history is observed through the eyes of a young German war correspondent.

*With Rommel at its heart, the book chronicles many details of German war culture and places, describing military and civilian affairs in Nazi Germany during and after the war.

The setting is ten years after Germanys partial 1943 victory and its subsequent reconciliation with its former enemies when Joseph the German war correspondent meets with Cliff his American counterpart and old friend to describe his own, first-hand account of how the road to Germanys victory began with Rommel and his success in North Africa.*

The book chronicles several real life battles in North Africa and the Mediterranean, and the Desert Fox’s subsequent push north towards the Russian Caucasus. It also provides a unique insight into life in Germany beyond the victory parade, including a personal invitation from Dr. Goebbels and details of a murderous plot against the Führer, the plot that prevented Rommel to play the ultimate role and one that would change the Third Reich forever.

Rommel's Game: Victory at El Alamein and Towards the Caucasus is an exciting fantasy novel that offers a compelling alternative history, whilst maintaining the important facts. World War II enthusiasts will be mesmerized at what could have been diving into Rommel's campaign in North Africa, Malta, Syria and Russia, and his critical role in forever changing the course of world history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

Honor Kills: PI Angelina Bonaparte Crime Thrillers #3 (Angelina Bonaparte Mysteries)



  






A missing husband. A suspicious obituary. She’s not the only one hunting down a dead man’s footsteps.

As a divorcee, Angelina Bonaparte knows firsthand the lengths some men will go to escape responsibility. When a worried mother wants the private investigator to track down her missing husband, she’s eager to bring the deadbeat dad to justice. But even after she discovers the man’s obituary, she refuses to believe it until she sees the body. Tracking down the nurse who last saw him alive could be the missing puzzle piece to her client's broken family.

But as she digs deeper, she realizes there’s something darker at play than dodging child support payments. And she may not be the only one hunting the man down. To close the case and reunite her client's family, she must track down the missing husband without falling prey to the same ruthless hunter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

The Eleventh Hour (Poppy McGuire Mysteries Book 1)



  






Poppy McGuire has always been a curious soul, but it's her life that's usually the topic of conversation in the small town of Sunset Ridge. Somehow being a single woman with a coffee addiction and no boyfriend prospects is intensely interesting to her nosy neighbors. But now one of the town's most important citizens has been found murdered, and everyone's life is suspect. 

What begins as a friendly wager with her old friend Officer Derek Hampton soon becomes far more for Poppy, and she turns to Alex Montero for help, but the enigmatic former Baltimore cop's quiet way hides as many secrets as each suspect they encounter. 

Everyone in Sunset Ridge has something to hide, but Poppy and Alex are determined to uncover the identity of the murderer. They just have to watch that they don't become the next victims.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Left To Die (An Adele Sharp Mystery—Book One)



  






FBI special agent Adele Sharp is a German-and-French raised American with triple citizenship—and an invaluable asset in bringing criminals to justice as they cross American and European borders.

When a serial killer case spanning three U.S. states goes cold, Adele returns to San Francisco and to the man she hopes to marry. But after a shocking twist, a new lead surfaces and Adele is dispatched to Paris, to lead an international manhunt.

Adele returns to the Europe of her childhood, where familiar Parisian streets, old friends from the DGSI and her estranged father reignite her dormant obsession with solving her own mother’s murder. All the while she must hunt down the diabolical killer, must enter the dark canals of his psychotic mind to know where he will strike next—and save the next victim before it’s too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*With the Lightnings (Lt. Leary Book 1)* 




  






A Friendship Forged in Hell!

Daniel Leary is a lieutenant in the Republic of Cinnabar Navy with no money and no prospects since he quarreled with his ruthless, politically powerful father.

Adele Mundy is a scholar with no money and no prospects since her family was massacred for conspiring against the Government of Cinnabar.

Kostroma is a wealthy planet which depends on diplomacy to stay independent in a galaxy whose two great powers, Cinnabar and the Alliance, battle for supremacy.

In a few hours, diplomacy is going to fail Kostroma. Daniel, Adele, and the scratch crew they gather aren't much to stand in the way of a powerful invasion fleet, but just possibly they're enough.

Men and women who hold courage cheap and honor more dear than life itself face impossible odds in a novel of color, intrigue and slashing action. From the corridors of a treason-ridden palace through the perils of unknown seas and hellish jungles to a final blazlng climax in space, the heroes never bow and the action never flags.

They have nothing on their side but each other—and heaven help whatever tries to stand in their way!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*The Pilots of Thunderbird Field: Where Aviation Legacies Took Flight. 1941-1945 and Beyond.*



  






Spread your wings and explore 60+ years of aviation history told by third generation pilot, Lt. Col. Scott R. Weaver. An unique story never told before about his grand father, flight instructor, Leo Purinton and his family history, starting in World War II, continuing through Vietnam and ending in the Gulf War.

In 1998, Tom Brokaw used the phrase, ” The Greatest Generation" when he wrote his book by the same title. Some thought it was a catchy marketing phrase. Read my story, and I think you'll agree, that this generation was indeed The Greatest Generation. Thunderbird Field is part of America’s storied aviation history. It was considered a training base that was “steeped in multicultural tradition” with student pilots from America, Canada, Britain, Argentina and China.

In late 1930's, another World War in Europe was inevitable. The German Air Force had amassed over 20,000 pilots and trained the largest reserve of pilots ever in the history of mankind. Simultaneously, Japanese Army Air Service was wrecking havoc throughout Asia, mainly China.

It was in the late 1940's that the leadership of the United States and the US Army Air Corps, General "Hap" Arnold, saw the desperate need for skilled aviators. With only a handshake between General Arnold and Leland Hayward and Jack
Connelly, Southwest Airway founders, planned for the nation's first civilian flight training center in Phoenix, Arizona.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Once Gone (a Riley Paige Mystery--Book #1) *



  






Women are turning up dead in the rural outskirts of Virginia, killed in grotesque ways, and when the FBI is called in, they are stumped. A serial killer is out there, his frequency increasing, and they know there is only one agent good enough to crack this case: Special Agent Riley Paige.

Riley is on paid leave herself, recovering from her encounter with her last serial killer, and, fragile as she is, the FBI is reluctant to tap her brilliant mind. Yet Riley, needing to battle her own demons, comes on board, and her hunt leads her through the disturbing subculture of doll collectors, into the homes of broken families, and into the darkest canals of the killer’s mind. As Riley peels back the layers, she realizes she is up against a killer more twisted than she could have imagined. In a frantic race against time, she finds herself pushed to her limit, her job on the line, her own family in danger, and her fragile psyche collapsing.

Yet once Riley Paige takes on a case, she will not quit. It obsesses her, leading her to the darkest corners of her own mind, blurring the lines between hunter and hunted. After a series of unexpected twists, her instincts lead her to a shocking climax that even Riley could not have imagined.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Mile in Their Shoes: Conversations With Veterans of World War II *



  






Aaron Elson has been recording the stories of World War 2 veterans for more than 20 years. In this collection he presents a dozen compelling interviews. They include a conversation with five 101st Airborne Division veterans of the siege of Bastogne, a 90th Infantry Division Medal of Honor recipient, two 82nd Airborne veterans of D-Day and the Battle of the Bulge, a survivor of the pre-D-Day disaster at Slapton Sands, and a father who was in World War II and his son who served in Vietnam.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Clandestine Warfare: Weapons and Equipment of the SOE and OSS*



  






In World War Two, the clandestine services provided the arms and reassurance of proper organization which enabled the underground armies to achieve substantial victories, as their contribution to the Allies’ overall strategy.

Yet in providing this encouragement and the close support to the resistance forces, many agents paid with their lives for the freedom of other people.

It used to be said that ‘gentlemen do not read each other’s mail’ but this maxim was abandoned with the coming of the Second World War.

‘Clandestine Warfare’ is a study which will fascinate those who are interested in the British Special Operations Executive (SOE) and the American Office of Strategic Services (OSS), who were vital components of the Allied efforts in the war against Hitler.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dead Soldier the Story of the Living: The Memoir of Sergeant Carmelo Rodriguez *



  






KILLED BEFORE HIS TIME - ON PAPER. AT LEAST. A LOOK INTO THE LIFE AND STRUGGLES OF THE UNITED STATES MILITARY VETERAN AND HIS BATTLE AGAINST THE SYSTEM THAT DECLARED HIM DEAD. Carmelo Rodriguez is an author, a veteran, and a father who learned early in his life, that life is never easy. When an error by the Veteran’s Administration declared him ‘Dead,’ he lost all of his benefits and found himself in a battle with the US Government bombarded with bureaucracy and repercussions. Agency after agency followed suit and declared him dead as well sending him into a spiraling effort to claim his identity and to be reported alive. To bring light to his case and to help others who may be going through the same thing, he started a vlog, which ultimately gained him national attention. He fights for justice for other veterans.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Deadhead and Buried (English Cottage Garden Mysteries ~ Book 1) (The English Cottage Garden Mysteries)*



  






Poppy desperately wants to pay off her debts, quit her dead-end job, find her missing father... oh, and keep a plant alive. But she knows that these are just hopeless dreams. Then a mysterious letter arrives and Poppy finds that she's inherited a cottage garden nursery - complete with romantic climbing roses, scented herbs, a bossy, talkative ginger cat.. and a dead body!
Now she must solve the mystery or risk losing her new home and the chance for a fresh start. But who would want to murder a gardener in a sleepy little village? Could a reclusive inventor have something to do with the killing? What about the brooding crime author next door? And why is her long-lost cousin so desperate for her to sell the cottage?
Poppy might not know her pansies from her petunias, but that doesn't stop her digging for clues. The only problem is - she could be digging her own grave too...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Mahogany Ship (Sam Reilly Book 2) *



  






*An ancient shipwreck.
A pyramid half a mile below the sea.
And a puzzle that must be solved before it destroys humanity.*

More than 200 years ago, the _Emily Rose_ became shipwrecked on the southern coast of Australia. The survivors were forced to walk nearly a thousand miles through the unexplored land to reach the only established settlement, Sydney Cove.

Hundreds of miles into their journey they discovered something strange. _*Something that couldn’t possibly exist.*_

In present day, Sam Reilly and his team of ocean investigators are exploring the unknown cause of the widespread death of sea life within the Gulf of Mexico.

The two mysteries may just be entangled, and failure to solve them both will result in the greatest threat to ever face the human race.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Atlantis Stolen (Sam Reilly Book 3)*



  






*A civilization stolen from the history books.
A billionaire’s obsession to unlock its secrets.
A brotherhood determined to hide the truth.
And time is running out.*

Only a handful of people know what destroyed the ancient Atlanteans, whose very existence is a secret that they will kill to protect. Unfortunately, the very same catastrophe that destroyed that once proud civilization is drawing near once more.

The question is, can marine biologist Sam Reilly discover the truth in time to prevent it?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Cruise Ship Cozy Mysteries Series: (Books 1-3) (Cruise Mysteries Box Set Book 1) *



  






*Treat yourself to books 1-3 in the ORIGINAL Cruise Ship Cozy Mystery Series!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Speak No Evil (Oyster Point Thriller Book 2) *



  






If you love a gripping Southern suspense, USA Today bestselling SPEAK NO EVIL is for you. Lifting the veil of secrecy on a grand Southern family in decline. New York Times bestselling author Tanya Anne Crosby explores the lives of Caroline, Augusta, and Savannah Aldridge, three sisters who share a dark past and an uncertain future... 

After the death of their mother, a newspaper heiress, Caroline Aldridge steps up to head the paper. But a killer is making headlines, and Caroline may have unwittingly stepped into the crosshairs. Even as she mends the tattered bonds of sisterhood, a sinister force beyond their control may tear them apart forever…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Game Of Masks: A Free Murder (Jack McCall Mystery Book 3) *



  






Amy O’Sullivan finds an invitation to a masquerade dinner party in her refrigerator, balanced atop a bottle of pinot grigio. If she accepts the invitation, Amy will be picked up by a limousine. She and four competing strangers must wear masks to the party. The winner will receive a choice of either fifty thousand dollars cash or a free murder of anyone the winner designates. Amy could certainly use the money. She also has a person she’d love to see dead. Life is choices and Amy has one to make.
As complications set in, Jack McCall is brought in by Amy’s uncle, Max Logan, a staff detective in McCall Investigations.
To find the solution to what it’s all about, Jack will travel halfway around the world. Come along.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Outcomes and Perspective: The FBI Case Files (Alexis Parker) *



  






*One bad decision is about to change everything...*

_Emergency vehicles clustered around the building. I pushed past the firefighters, ignoring the smoke billowing up from the warehouse. My friends were inside. My partner was inside. I turned the corner. The sight of the bloody sheet confirmed my worst fears. How could this have happened?_

Alexis Parker graduated at the top of her class at Quantico. But as a newly minted federal agent, she's assigned the cases no one else wants and is forced to make hard choices. But every decision comes with consequences, and some of those may prove deadly as Alex faces off against arms dealers, bank robbers, and home-grown terrorists.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Snowdonia Killings: A Snowdonia Murder Mystery Book 1 (A DI Ruth Hunter Crime Thriller)*



  






*Starting a new life in Snowdonia was always DI Ruth Hunter's dream. Until a twisted killer turned it into her worst nightmare. *

Detective Inspector Ruth Hunter lives with the pain of her partner’s mysterious and unsolved disappearance. About to hit fifty, the veteran police officer trades in the crime-ridden streets of London for a more peaceful life in rural North Wales. But Ruth has barely settled into her new position in North Wales Police, when the body of a brutally murdered woman is discovered…with strange symbols carved into her skin. Teaming up with an obstinate deputy, Ruth struggles to eliminate anyone from a long line of suspects. When another slain victim is discovered with the same cryptic markings, she’s forced to re-think the investigation.

Has Ruth got what it takes to solve the case before the murderer attacks again?

The Snowdonia Killings is the first book in the DI Ruth Hunter Crime Thriller series and set against the majestic backdrop of Snowdonia, a timeless land of Arthurian legend, folklore and myth. If you like dark police procedurals, psychologically complex characters, and shocking twists, then you’ll love Simon McCleave’s pulse-pounding debut novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Stars Dark: Marooned *



  






*The invasion begins!*
*The survey starship Yellowjacket is no pushover,* but when an alien force larger than any in living memory appears out of nowhere, she is overwhelmed and left for dead on a hostile world.

It's a bad start to the day for Captain Brynn Jameson — and that's before he learns the architect of the invasion has a personal vendetta against him.

Now, the resourceful crew must find a way to repair their crippled ship, gather allies, and get back in the fight — before there's no fight left to join.

*Note: The Stars Dark series is an homage to thrilling pulp sci-fi of yesteryear. If you're interested in hard science fiction look elsewhere. But if you're looking for action-packed adventures on strange worlds with even stranger aliens, this series is for you!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Vampire With the Dragon Tattoo (The Spinoza Trilogy Book 1) *



  






*HIS NAME IS SPINOZA...
AND HE FINDS THE MISSING.

First in the Spinoza Trilogy of vampire mystery thrillers!*

Three years ago, high school student Veronica Fortune witnessed the brutal murder of her parents. Now armed and dangerous, she sets out to hunt down the very thing that destroyed her life.

That is, until she disappears.

Spinoza is a private investigator who specializes in finding the missing. He's good at what he does. Damn good. But he's also a recovering alcoholic and a royal mess. Hired to find Veronica, Spinoza won't let his personal demons—or demons of any kind—get in the way of finding the truth about the missing girl.

Now following a bizarre set of clues that leads him into stranger and stranger territory, Spinoza is about to come face-to-face with something legendary...and something hungry for blood.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Steaming Volume One: King Paul's Big, Nasty Unofficial Book of Reactor and Engineering Memories (The King Paul Series 1)*



  






Gather ’round, my fellow tars and pour yourself a drink (preferably a San Miguel). What you’re about to read is the largest collection of sea stories ever gathered in one place. Best of all, these stories come from fellow USS Enterprise nukes and engineers. No one can deny that the Big E was the greatest warship ever built, and that the guys who gave her her steam were the best nukes and engineers in the fleet. We were also pretty darn funny. In fact, our sense of humor was legendary. It was the one thing that helped get us through it all.

More than just sea stories, these are the tales of our youth, the recollections of life-long friends, and random memories of strange people and faraway places.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Steaming Volume Two: King Paul's Big, Nasty, Unofficial Book of Reactor and Engineering Memories (The King Paul Series) (Volume 2)*



  






Wow, you’re like STAR babies. You’re not quite sure what you’ve gotten yourself into but decided to “re-up” for more. This next edition of Steaming includes activity on the KP Site between Nov 21, 2002 and June 26, 2003. This period has some of my favorite stories. It also contains the most controversial tales in the collection.

This second “deployment” has a slightly different flavor than the previous one. I didn’t plan it that way. I just ended Volume One before it got too big. I figured you guys didn’t want to get whacked over the head with anything over 600 pages when your wives got tired of hearing you laugh and then hiding the book whenever they stormed into the room.


Volume Two still focuses on the Big E, but also features tales from CGN, other CVN, SSN and SSBN nukes. We fondly recollect boot camp, A-School, Nuke School, prototype, and the everyday delights of life at sea. We also become somewhat introspective and share why we chose to become navy nukes. Spoiler alert: not one of us regretted it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Traitor's Code: A Sassy Spaceship Captain Adventure (Freelancer Book 1)*



  






*When a dying fugitive entrusts Cassy with a forbidden code, she must protect a secret which promises to save humanity – and threatens to get her killed.*

Freelance spaceship captain “Cassy” Cassandra investigates the mysteries of a code stolen from the Fertillan royal family while Prince Stephen, the head of its security service, pursues her.
Evading soldiers, fighting pirates and calling in favours, Cassy returns to her home planet of Fertilla where her past and its connection to a dead king wait for her. Realising the key to both lies with Prince Stephen, she closes in on her enemy. But, what begins as a clandestine probe for information, turns to love as she discovers the real man behind the military uniform.
Until Cassy cracks the code and understands she must escape Fertilla to bring salvation to the galaxy. Stephen follows, under orders to stop her, and only the final battle will decide if Cassy and the code survive.
A page-turning space adventure, _Traitor’s Code_ mixes murder and intrigue with the heartache of impossible love in the first, unmissable instalment of the _Freelancer_ trilogy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Louisiana Longshot (A Miss Fortune Mystery, Book 1)*



  






It was a hell of a long shot....

CIA assassin Fortune Redding is about to undertake her most difficult mission ever—in Sinful, Louisiana. With a leak at the CIA and a price placed on her head by one of the world's largest arms dealers, Fortune has to go off-grid, but she never expected to be this far out of her element. Posing as a former beauty queen turned librarian in a small bayou town seems worse than death to Fortune, but she's determined to fly below the radar until her boss finds the leak and puts the arms dealer out of play. Unfortunately, she hasn't even unpacked a suitcase before her newly inherited dog digs up a human bone in her backyard.

Thrust into the middle of a bayou murder mystery, Fortune teams up with a couple of seemingly sweet old ladies whose looks completely belie their hold on the little town. To top things off, the handsome local deputy is asking her too many questions. If she's not careful, this investigation might blow her cover and get her killed. Armed with her considerable skills and a group of elderly ladies the locals dub The Geritol Mafia, Fortune has no choice but to solve the murder before it's too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Seven, eight ... Gonna stay up late (Rebekka Franck, Book 4) *



  






She thought she could keep it a secret.

Just fourteen years old, Amalie thought she could take off and go to the festival with her best friend without anyone knowing it - without her parents finding out. She thought she was safe when she met a man offering her drugs; she thought she was safe when she went alone to her tent to take the pills. However, when she opened her eyes and found herself in the man's basement, she knew she was not safe anymore.

She was trapped.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Tentacles and Teeth (Land of Szornyek Book 1) *




  






The apocalypse wasn't what anyone expected--no rising flood waters, no zombies, no nuclear bombs. Instead, monsters. Their sudden invasion left the world in shatters, and now, decades later, all that's left of human civilization are a few nomadic bands struggling to survive off the land.

Askari was born to this world, and lives, fights, and survives alongside the community that raised her. But when she breaks one too many of the community's rules, her punishment is severe: leave.

Armed with her bow and blade, Askari sets off alone, guided only by a map and the promise that if she can find a book hidden in a nearby town, then she can return. But what can one person do alone in such a harsh, violent landscape? How will she survive?

Askari faces a challenge that will force her to learn not only about the world she lives in, but question what she believes about herself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dead and Kicking (The Harry Russo Diaries Book 1) *



  






What’s a girl to do when her date is D.O.A?

Angharad ‘Harry’ Russo is just your ordinary twenty-something, with one exception - she’s a witch with an out of the ordinary gift. When her blind date goes sideways and she ends up face to face with a dead body, her life starts to go sideways too.

Harry soon finds herself right in the middle of the mayhem, dealing with Cian Nash, a homicide detective that is as aggravating as he is sexy; the biggest, baddest vampire in town; and a parcel of pesky zombies that keep popping up everywhere. It’s all connected to her date’s unfortunate demise, or is there more to it than meets the eye?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free. ( just posted this for $1 a few days ago)

*The Event (The Survivors Book One)*



  






*The ships came at dawn.*

Dean’s wife is dead. Her last words: _When the ships come...wear the necklace._

Then the ships arrived.

Cities all around the world reported strange alien vessels descending. Some saw them as the heralds of a new age; others fired everything they had at them. All were taken as the beams lashed down and drew them into the sky.

Dean was left behind, seemingly the last man on Earth.

A trail of clues left by his dead wife guide Dean on a perilous journey across America and beyond, to learn the truth behind the mysterious ships and save humanity from its doom.

But not everything is as it seems.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*New Threat (The Survivors Book Two) *



  






*There’s always a new threat.*

A year after the Event, horrific memories of the vessels linger in Dean’s mind as he tries to find his way forward in his new life.

But now the Heroes of Earth face a new threat that endangers the fragile remnant of humanity.

Two rebel hybrids have escaped from their segregated encampment. Dean and his team pursue them across the galaxy, racing to catch them before they reach an unseen enemy. This new threat is looming over Earth, their name spoken softly and fearfully by anyone who knows of them.

When a line is drawn, whose side will Dean stand on?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*New World (The Survivors Book Three) *



  






*New Spero. A new world to call home.*

After a surprise visit to Earth, Dean and his crew travel to Proxima Centauri, home of humanity’s first colony world. Dean and Mary, now reunited with Magnus, Natalia, and their old friend Carey, find much has changed since they last saw their loved ones.

Once again, Dean’s efforts to lead a normal life are cut short when his sister is threatened by deadly creatures at Terran Five, Spero’s northernmost outpost. There, Dean stumbles on an ancient secret, buried deep in the snow-covered mountains, that will change his life forever. And when communication with Earth ends, he realizes his worst nightmare has come true.

The Bhlat have arrived.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*TRINITY'S LEGACY (Vu-Hak War Book 1)*



  






*We are not alone*

TRINITY'S LEGACY is the first in a trilogy which takes readers on a thrilling road trip full of high tech, drama and twists as humanity encounters an alien species for the first time. It is an official *semi-finalist for the 2018 CYGNUS Book Awards* for Science Fiction. The sequel, TRINITY'S FALL will be released later this year, with TRINITY: EXTINCTION planned for 2020.

*The Vu-Hak:* An ancient and malevolent alien race, once organic, now entities of pure thought, drifting between the stars, limitless and immortal. An alpha species. A species that colonises on a galactic-scale.

*The portal:* A rift in space connecting Earth to the Vu-Hak galaxy. A result of the Cold War’s secret nuclear arms race. Hidden by scientists and U.S. governments for half a century. Forgotten.

*Kate Morgan:* A doctor grieving the recent death of her child. She encounters a strange man in her emergency room. A man who speaks to her telepathically. A man who knows things about her he could not possibly know.

*Adam Benedict:* Amnesic, enigmatic, and not entirely human. The FBI and the Government are desperate to capture him. Driven by urges he cannot understand, he goes on the run, taking Kate Morgan with him.

With Adam questioning whether humanity is worth saving, Kate realizes that she is the only thing keeping him human.* And time is running out.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Detective Wilcox (Agents of the Planetary Republic Book 1) *



  






*“Look at it this way, Sarge . . . Three ex-Marines are worth about ten regular agents.”*

The war is over. For ex-Marine Sergeant Gina Wilcox, that means using her powers outside the military for a change.

Wilcox is an electronic telepath, and when Naval Investigations is dissolved she’s recruited into AOJ, the Republic’s top civilian law enforcement agency.

AOJ has a reputation for being corrupt to the core. And to make matters worse, crime spikes out of control right before election season.

Wilcox does her part, rounding up terrorists and assassins. But the criminal underworld reaches far deeper than anyone realizes. Something darker and much more sinister is lurking . . . just beyond her enhanced powers of perception.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Nuclear Option (Tracie Tanner Thrillers Book 8 )*



  






A SOVIET TACTICAL NUKE HAS DISAPPEARED
AND AN AMERICAN CITY MAY BE TARGETED...

Still grieving the loss of her father, Tracie Tanner is back at work, tasked with infiltrating the home of a Russian general and acquiring intel regarding a rumored breakthrough in Soviet radar technology.

But what she finds is far more horrifying than a technological advance: a tactical nuclear device has been stolen out of a supposedly secure Soviet military base.

Together, Tracie and CIA Director Aaron Stallings determine that a shadowy group of Russian radicals - anxious for a return to the brutality of a byegone era in the Soviet Union - has acquired the bomb, intending to smuggle it into the United States and spark war by detonating it inside a major American city.

Now, racing against a ticking time bomb - literally - Tracie must get a line on the Russian radicals, desperate to learn where in the United States the bomb has been placed.

But what she finds shocks her to the core, because the group has a different plan for their prize. And Tracie Tanner may be the only one standing between the radicals and thousands of dead innocents...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Book Of Secrets (Vital Secrets 1)*



  






*The gripping first installment of the Vital Secrets Series.

They survive a nightmare – but they don't escape unscathed.*

A harrowing ordeal puts FBI profiler Nathan Thomas and girlfriend Bella Amsel face to face with pure evil.

_*Little do they know – it’s only the beginning.*_

The psychopath obsessed with Bella isn’t giving up that easily.

*Will Nathan sacrifice everything he stands for to keep Bella safe?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*List of Secrets (Vital Secrets Book 2)*



  






*It could just be coincidence. It also could be revenge.*

But hardened cop Frank Zimmerman doesn’t believe in coincidences. Neither does FBI profiler Nathan Thomas.

A drowned lawyer, a fatal car accident, a heart attack and a socialite’s lethal fall in front of a huge crowd all have their cop antennae pinging - hard.

They dig for evidence to support his theory of a trail of bodies that lead into the past.

_*What’s going on? And who will die next?*_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Cydonia Rising (Andlios Book 1)*



  






*The Emperor of the galaxy has fallen, slain at the hands of his own son.*

Forced into exile, Katrijn was tasked with a mission sent to her by her father from beyond the grave: free the people of the Andlios Republic. Her biggest hurdle? First it's the assassins sent after her by the emperor. After years alone on the fringes of the galaxy, who will be there to help her dethrone the mad emperor and reclaim the throne. Then, it's dealing with her brother...

The Mad Emperor himself.

Katrijn must carve her own path forward, forging new alliances and swallowing her pride to take whatever help she can find along the way, no matter how... unconventional that help seems, even from sworn enemies.

If dethroning her deranged brother isn't hard enough, she's not the only one gunning for the throne, making it a deadly race to save the people of Andlios in this action-packed space epic.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Celestial Incursion (Edge of the Splintered Galaxy Book 1)*



  






*Humans, aliens, and dragons. Who will inherit the galaxy?*

They said aliens didn’t exist, until they landed on the White House lawn.

They said dragons didn’t exist, until they arrived in the galaxy . . . To turn it into cosmic dust.

A new threat from beyond the galaxy rim has emerged, taking the lives of humans and aliens across the Milky Way. They look like dragons. They sound like dragons. They burn our cities like dragons . . . and apparently our spaceships too.

Captain Rebecca Foster is no stranger to saving the galaxy from mythological beings that shouldn’t exist but do. Dealing with dragons from beyond the galactic rim is a task she and her crew are more than qualified for. The new Earth government, however, disagrees, and sends the Marines instead, grounding Rebecca and her crew until further notice.

And then things don’t go according to plan . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Clean Kill (Bloodline Book 1)*



  






*Lies run thicker than blood.*

When Blake Salinger went to work that day, everything seemed normal. His life was structured and routine. All he wanted was a little excitement--he just never expected to be arrested for his own father's murder.

Caught between the lies of corrupt cops and a silver-haired stranger, Blake flees across Los Angeles to learn the truth of his father's mysterious past. The deeper he goes, the bigger the lies become. The only certain thing is that he can't run forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*JET (Bundle Books 1-2) *



  






She faked her death...

...to save her life.

The plan almost worked.

Her code name: Jet. A lethal operative for the Mossad.

Many wanted her eliminated. Spoofing her own death was the only way to survive, but it didn't turn out like she hoped.

The past doesn't give up its secrets easily.

The tranquil island's beauty was shattered in an instant. The attack forced her hand, and now she must make a decision. Will she stay dead, or return to a world that wants to kill her?

A gritty, unflinching roller-coaster of high-stakes twists and shocking turns, JET features a new breed of protagonist that breaks the mold.

If you're a fan of Bourne, Baldacci, and Brown, you'll delight in Jet's breakneck pace and no-prisoners approach to storytelling.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*War of the Fathers *



  






*FUGITIVES ON THE RUN FOR FIFTEEN YEARS...*

Adar Rahid and his son Jorad are being chased by Adar’s father's servants, who are intent on finding and killing Adar. Even while a fugitive, Adar continues to search for the secrets of their forefathers because he fervently believes that an ancient alien race known as the Hunwei are about to attack.

*THEIR WORST FEARS CONFIRMED...*

When Adar stumbles upon large cloaked creatures in the woods, he determines that the Hunwei have returned and that drastic action must be taken. Just as Adar and Jorad are about to leave town to seek out an ancient weapon, men sent by Adar’s father show up to kill him.

*ARE THEY READY TO FIGHT?*

Readers are taken on an adventure as the Hunwei attack, and a father and son struggle to find a way to fight back in this tale of epic fantasy and science fiction. This action-packed story is the first volume in the War of the Fathers series.

Can they figure out how to fight this epic alien race?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Content: A Humorous Novel (Content Comedy Extravaganza Book 1) *



  






*From the bestselling author of Memoirs of a Gas Station comes a riotously funny novel about excess, extravagance, and the online content that makes the world go round.*

Welcome to ContentRanch.com, the most prestigious content creation company in the world. In the golden age of digital distraction, content is king, and the Ranch rules the kingdom; Content Ranch employees produce more volume and viral-ness than any other online enterprise. Anyone lucky enough to land a job at the publishing juggernaut is blessed with money, status, and the company of lovely women—so long as they hit their daily number.

Timothy Dent is one of the lucky ones. Despite a lifetime of rudderless drifting, he has managed to secure a position as a ContentRanch.com writer, and is determined to make something of himself. Quickly, though, Tim learns he might not be cut out for the content life; he struggles to produce at an acceptable rate and can’t seem to keep up with his peers. Before long, middle management is breathing down his neck, and Tim Dent is on the verge of blowing his chance at the big time.

But just as he’s about to get the axe, something strange happens: Tim succeeds. A little at first, and then a lot, and the momentum of his victories escalates until it seems he can do no wrong. Soon, he is mysteriously summoned by the most powerful man in the industry, and finds himself at a pivotal crossroads: will Tim be exposed for the fraud that he is, or will he play his cards right and be vaulted to heights beyond his wildest dreams?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Deadly Gamble: A Girl and Her Dog Cozy Mystery (Charlie Parker Mystery Book 1) *



  






In this debut almost-cozy mystery series novel, Charlie Parker, accountant and partner in an Albuquerque private investigation firm, is visited by her old school friend, Stacy North. Stacy's Rolex watch is missing and she begs Charlie to help locate it before her husband finds out. Things are complicated by the fact that Stacy had been seeing another man, Gary Detweiller, and he's the one she suspects of having stolen the watch. With a little detective work, Charlie and her sidekick dog, Rusty, retrieve the missing watch and all should be well. But three days later, Detweiller is murdered. All eyes turn to Stacy as the prime suspect.

Once again, Stacy begs Charlie's help in proving her innocence. As she begins to ask questions, Charlie learns that Detweiller's life was not as simple as first perceived and that any number of people had grievances against him. And before she can pinpoint the killer, her own life is in danger as well.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Eileen's War: An Inspirational True Story of a Young Woman in World War Two*



  






*Eileen’s War tells the remarkable story of living through the Blitz, acting as a guide in a liberated Nazi concentration camp and hunting down V2 rocket launchers!*

Eileen le Croissette was just an ordinary teenage girl. Living with her parents, she spent her days roller skating with friends, studying for exams and daydreaming about travelling the world. But on September 3rd 1939 Britain declared war on Germany and everything changed...

With Britain standing alone Eileen was determined to help defend her country. She joined the RAF as a Clerk Special Duties and found herself in the top secret Filter Room – a place so hush-hush she had to sign the Official Secrets Act to work there!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Afterlife Series (Books 1-3)*



  







*Death is only the beginning!




From an internationally bestselling author comes this wonderful collection of the first three books in the addictive Afterlife series — you'll love reading about teenager Meghan and her adventurous life after death.*



*˃˃˃ Book 1 - BEYOND*
Meghan is 16 when she dies.

She wakes up on a flying steamboat on her way to a school run by Angels in a white marble castle.

On the boat, she meets Mick who has been dead for more than a hundred years but still looks like a teenager. He helps her past the difficult beginning at the new school in a new world filled with magic.

One day some of Meghan's roommates find a mirror in the cellar of the school and they persuade her to go through it with them - well knowing it is strictly against the rules of the school. Meghan ends up back on earth where she meets Jason. However, Jason is in danger, and Meghan knows something important. Something that is a matter of life and death. Soon she is forced to choose between the two worlds. The one she belongs to now and the one she left.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Final Arrangements (Manny Rivera Mystery Series Book 9) *



  






Iggy Webb, a Moab rockhound who makes his living finding beautiful rocks in the Utah backcountry and selling them to tourists, is found shot to death in the modest motorhome where he lives. Deputy Sheriff Manny Rivera is assigned the case. The only immediate clue is a crumpled piece of notepaper in Iggy’s wastebasket which has some figures written on it. Finding a motive for the killing at first seems impossible, but as Rivera peels back the layers of the case, he discovers a shocking conspiracy unlike anything he's encountered in his professional career. His investigation uncovers tentacles leading to the most unlikely places and motives driven by the darkest of man's imperfections.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Hole in Time (Time Loop Book 2)*



  






Major Robert Dalton swallowed involuntarily. After his crash, he vowed he would never fly again. Now he would be flying into the past in a new plane was designed to travel through time.
The mission was going to fail. He knew that. It was more than a premonition. His assignment: Kill Hitler. Stop the Holocaust before it starts.
No one knew what the consequences of changing the time-line. Would he destroy everything and everyone in the process?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Emma Frost Mystery Series: Vol 4-6 (Emma Frost Mysteries Book 2)*



  







*Spine chilling tales from the Amazon ALL-star Bestselling author Willow Rose

CROSS YOU HEART AND HOPE TO DIE:*
We all know that high school reunions can be a daunting and sometimes horrifying experience. Well, for Emma Frost that is exactly what it becomes when she is invited to meet with all of her old classmates at a desolated hotel in the most Northern part of Denmark. Soon, she will learn that there was more to this reunion than just them catching up on old times as a dark secret from their mutual past is revealed.

Fasten your seatbelt as Willow Rose takes you on a crazy and very surprising ride.

*PEEK A BOO I SEE YOU:*
The body of a woman found in front of Nordby City Hall has a message for Emma Frost carved into the skin. Behind this ruthless murder stands a ghostly figure that likes to play childish games. Soon, this killer brings a reign of terror to the small Danish Island and especially to the life of Emma Frost.

While Emma's personal life is in a mess, she also has to hunt down a cruel predator who seems to be targeting people with serious mental illnesses.

It's spring break in Cocoa Beach and evil is lurking everywhere.



*TWEEDLEDUM AND TWEEDLEDEE:*


In the middle of the night, Alberto Alonzo sneaks out to play at the casino with his mother's credit card in his hand. The next morning he is gone and no one knows where he is and, for his family, a real-life nightmare unfolds.

Emma Frost is with her family on a cruise in the Mediterranean Sea when the boy goes missing from the ship. The boy is the son of a world-famous race driver. When the wife is killed shortly thereafter, everyone turns their attention to the race driver and thinks he killed them both.

But soon, another teenager disappears in the middle of the night and Emma suddenly finds herself leading a desperate manhunt to track down the killer before he strikes again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Eva Rae Thomas Mystery Series: Book 1-2 (Eva Rae Thomas Mysteries) *



  






All books in this boxset were instant #1 bestselling New Releases on Amazon.



*- DON’T LIE TO ME:*


When twelve-year-old Sophie Williams went on a Girl Scout summer camp, she never returned home.

Three months later, her body is found inside her sleeping bag in the most frequented area of Cocoa Beach, and the town is outraged.

The girl isn't just any child. She's the town's most beloved surf idol, and it was believed that she could be the next Kelly Slater.

As another child, the son of a well-known senator is kidnapped, and the parents receive a disturbing video, *FBI profiler Eva Rae Thomas* — who has just returned to her hometown, divorced and out of a job — plunges into the investigation, breaking her promise to her children not to do police work again.

Local law enforcement, with her old flame Matt Miller in charge, are the ones who ask for her help in a case so unsettling that only she can solve it. But the deeper they dig, the deadlier it becomes for Matt and Eva Rae. Soon, everyone she holds dear is in grave danger as this case hits a little too close to home.



*- WHAT YOU DID:*


*Former FBI-profiler, Eva Rae Thomas,* faces the most personal case in her career, as bestselling author Willow Rose’s new hit series continues.

Three girls disappear on prom night at the local high school. One of them is the prom queen.

Eva Rae Thomas is chasing her long-lost sister when detective—and boyfriend—Matt Miller asks her to join the investigation of the three girls’ disappearance. They were last seen walking home together after the dance.

When the body of a young girl shows up in her backyard, Eva Rae knows she can no longer watch from the sidelines, and soon she realizes not only is she involved in this investigation, she’s also this killer’s target.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Stranger in Town (Sloane Monroe Book 4) *



  






A frantic mother runs up and down the aisles of Maybelle's Market, desperately searching for her missing daughter. 

But she's far too late. Six-year-old Olivia is already gone, already in the arms of a stranger. Will private investigator Sloane Monroe find her before it's too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Jungle Express *



  






Michael Bleriot flew airlift support to counterdrug missions in Central and South America in the early 1990s. He was stationed at Howard Air Base in Panama, on the edge of the former Canal Zone, and flew daily from there into the jungle basins of Colombia, Peru, and Ecuador. The flying wasn't combat -- not even close -- but it was bush-flying into incredibly remote places where sometimes the people you met were even weirder than the flora and fauna. The plane was the C-27 Spartan, a rugged trash-hauler the U.S. Air Force used to get in and out of tiny, out-of-the-way fields where Hercs wouldn't fit and helos couldn't reach. Later, the Air Force tried to buy an updated model that broke the bank it was so expensive, but the original A-model got the job done every time.

Flyers will love this book, but anyone with a sense of adventure will also enjoy this trek into the biggest uncontrolled area in the western hemisphere.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Eenie, Meenie (Horror Stories from Denmark Book 2) *



  






Johnny is a criminal. He has been locked up before - but never in a place quite like this. Now he wonders if he will ever make it through to his release date - alive...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Three, Four ... Better lock your door (Rebekka Franck, Book 2) *



  






It was supposed to be a night of fun, pleasure, lust, and pain for Susanne Larsen when she agreed to meet with a stranger from a chatroom. She met him for dinner that later led to casual, anonymous sex in the hotel room at the local inn.

But someone else showed up in the room, and suddenly it was no longer a game.

Zeeland Times star reporter Rebekka Franck and her photographer Sune are covering the case for the newspaper, and soon they find themselves deeply involved in a story of deceit and ugly secrets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Bed and Breakfast and Murder (Fiona Fleming Cozy Mysteries Book 1) *



  






PEACE AND QUIET CAN BE MURDER!

Fiona Fleming had hoped inheriting her grandmother’s bed and breakfast and returning home to quiet Reading, VT would be a welcome escape from the city life in New York and her cheating ex-boyfriend. She figured the most excitement she’d face would be making beds, pesky customers and the awful stench coming from her grandmother’s ornery pug, Petunia. Instead, she finds herself elbow-deep in clogged toilets, the town blackmailer floating belly-up in her fish pond and she’s the prime suspect.

She's soon looking for answers in the seedy-side of the tiny town and winds up in dangers she never even faced in the city. While she is surrounded with help from the odd cast of characters in this bizarre town, she’s not sure who she can trust. Her back-up, however, consists of her flighty yet fashionable childhood friend, her grandmothers nosy neighbor and her beloved father who seems to have secrets of his own. Then there’s the buried treasure she can’t figure out and how to get her mind off of how great the new sheriff’s backside looks in his uniform.

Can Fiona uncover the truth before the handsome sheriff puts her behind bars instead of asking her out?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dying for a Date: (A Humorous Cozy Mystery) (Laurel McKay Mysteries Book 1)*



  






*AMAZON # 1 BESTSELLER IN HUMOR AND COZY MYSTERIES by Cindy Sample, Five-Time Finalist for the LEFTY Award for Best Humorous Mystery*
Unsure if she is looking for Mr. Right, or Mr. Every Other Saturday Night, divorced mother of two, Laurel McKay reluctantly joins THE LOVE CLUB, a popular local dating service. Dressed to kill, she meets bachelor number one at a trendy restaurant. *But the date is a bust, literally, when the guy decides Laurel is dessert, and she breaks his nose with her cell phone.* It gets even worse when the man is found murdered the next morning, and Laurel has his blood on her clothes.

Despite her now being a person of interest to the police, Laurel bravely ventures out on date number two. When that unlucky bachelor disappears during dinner, Laurel's only alibi is a bottle of Dom Perignon. The sexy investigating detective thinks she's innocent and is worried she may be the next target. *That's more than enough motivation for Laurel to find a murderer determined to kill her social life--before dating becomes a dead end she can't escape.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Farmer's Slaughter (A Harley and Davidson Mystery Book 1) *



  






The Texas Hill Country promises to be anything but ordinary when bestselling mystery writer, Agatha Harley, begins researching her next novel. What she doesn't expect is for her research to lead her to her newly retired neighbor, Hank Davidson. She recognizes a cop when she sees one, and Hank doesn't look like her idea of retired, despite the black socks, sandals, and manicured lawn.

Hank needs a place to forget his past, but Agatha needs his past to secure her future.

As an FBI trained profiler, Hank Davidson sees right through most people. But Agatha isn’t most people. She's as seasoned as any cop he knows and just as mouthy. It doesn't take long for him to get caught up in the cold case Agatha's using for research, but small town roots run deep, and loose lips will tell you anything you want to know--except who the killer is.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Johnny Lycan & the Anubis Disk*



  






Johnny Lupul is riding high. He’s got a PI license, a concealed carry permit, his first big payday and a monster of a secret. After rescuing a bookie’s daughter from Russian mobsters, the newbie PI catches the attention of a rich, mysterious client.

At first, it’s easy money. After all, magic isn’t real and those “occult” objects have to be fakes. But while chasing an ancient relic, an obsessed enemy from his past emerges. Johnny learns that the world is much stranger—and more dangerous—than he ever suspected.

Malignant forces dwell in Egyptian artifacts, Romani superstition is fact, and being a werewolf may be the most normal thing he has to face on this case.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Hydra (The Landfill Collective Book 2) *



  






The Hydra continues the parable of struggles between forces of light and darkness. The Collective, controlling an army of host bodies, liberates a convicted traitor in order to mastermind the ultimate weapon of terror. The "Shǒuhù Zhě" (Keepers of Honor, the elite warriors of Jook-sing) join with freedom fighters of many worlds to war against an enemy using a quantum-based weapon of mass destruction. The Hydra combines absurd comedy, off-centered ideas, and ties them with concepts relative to our world. It's an escape from orthodox science fiction, exploring faith, time travel, new worlds, and old. A book deliciously baked together like a well-seasoned meatloaf. Come along for the ride and bring your cup of coffee. Donuts will be provided.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Bishop's War (Bishop Series Book 1)*



  






This *fast-paced and action-packed suspense thriller* introduces us to *Special Forces Sergeant John Bishop*, decorated war hero, and nephew of crime boss, Gonzalo Valdez. After returning home from *Afghanistan* John’s hopes for a peaceful future are quickly shattered when he is catapulted back into the *global war on terror* through a succession of life-threatening events and corrupt intrigue. He battles against *terrorist operatives in New York*, a powerful Afghan warlord, and a psychopathic billionaire with powerful White House connections. When John’s uncle gets involved, he proceeds to treat John’s enemies to a bitter taste of mob vengeance. From that point on the ride speeds up and the reader will have to hold on for dear life. This is a thriller not to be matched for *intensity and breathless excitement—not for the faint-hearted*.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Fatal Defense (Jessie Black Legal Thrillers Book 4)*



  






*After years prosecuting murderers, Assistant District Attorney Jessie Black doesn't think there's anything that can truly disturb her. She's wrong.*

When a distraught teenage girl shows up out of nowhere, demanding to talk, Jessie thinks the girl looks familiar but can't quite place her. The girl claims her father was murdered and the police are letting the killer get away with it. Jessie feels for the girl, but investigating murders is the role of the police department.

Then she realizes why Carrie looks familiar, and what homicide she's talking about.

Reluctantly drawn into a politically explosive case the police and the DA's Office don't want her to touch, Jessie finds herself face-to-face with terrifying questions of law and morality in an upside-down world where the line between victim and killer is dangerously blurred. But like Carrie, she won't stop searching for the truth, even if it means risking her career, her values, and her life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Fields' Guide to Assassins (The Poppy Fields Adventures Book 2)*



  






Poppy Fields, Hollywood IT girl extraordinaire, accompanies her A-list mother to Paris, and why not? It’s PARIS!

What her mother doesn’t know is Poppy’s on assignment. Her mission? To help bankrupt a drug cartel. To do that, she must access encrypted account numbers, evade a drug lord with a grudge, dodge a Russian oligarch, and align herself with a man who looks like a Norse god. Oh, and there’s that plot—the one to launch a massive attack on the City of Lights.

If Poppy’s not careful, La Vie en Rose might just turn funereal black.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Alex Files: Books 1 - 3: Alexandra Destephano Psychological Medical Thriller Novels (Women of Valor) *



  






The First Three Novels of the Gripping, New Orleans Psychological Medical Thriller series in a digital collection.

A psychological medical thriller series featuring the strong female lead of Virginia-born nurse and lawyer Alexandra Lee Destephano, along with Commander Jack Francoise of the New Orleans Police Department, and Dr. Robert Bonnet, Alex’s former husband and a prominent Crescent City surgeon.

These hospital conspiracy crime novels center on the characters as they encounter murder, death, malpractice, and the supernatural in the Big Easy’s most famous hospital.

Welcome to the best-selling psychological medical suspense thriller series which blends together hospital drama and romance, political intrigue, domestic terrorism, espionage and the grisly work of a serial killer madman.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Bellhop Only Stalks Once *



  






Lies, secrets, and a sinister plot hide in broad daylight at the heart of the Club Pacifica.

A beautiful tropical resort, exciting new friends, and a handsome guest liaison – it’s the perfect getaway for Chloe, a free-spirited Baltimore girl just getting to know herself. But the vacation of a lifetime quickly takes a dark turn when a young, overly flirty bellhop starts following her everywhere. It gets even worse when he disappears, and Chloe is the sole witness.

As bellhop after bellhop goes missing, she struggles to figure out what’s happening. When suspicion falls upon her, Chloe must not only try to rescue the kidnapped bellhops, but also to clear her name.

Complicating things further is the relationship she forms with Mateo, Club Pacifica’s guest liaison. Charming and easygoing, he is everything that her fiancé at home is not, and she finds herself fighting a growing attraction to him. But can he be trusted?

She soon discovers that she’s landed herself in a world of secrets, and, worse, that these are not just those of others, but also the secrets she keeps from herself.

Can Chloe find her way through all the lies to finally discover the truth before it’s too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*ApocaOOPS*



  






Everything is all Doug’s fault. The Horn of Destiny is missing from the Seraphim Symphonic practice room and the Apocalypse is set to begin prematurely. He always was a clumsy GA-1 (Guardian Angel First Degree). No wonder he never got promoted.

Now the fate of the world rests in the hands of his human client, a mentally unstable trumpet player named Steve who takes all his advice from his pet cat Smokey. Oh, and someone on earth had the bright idea to run the dreaded Horn of Destiny through a 3-D printer and sell copies on eBay. God help us all!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Searching for Home: The Impact of WWII on a Hidden Child (Jewish Children in the Holocaust Book 1)*



  






The Second World War ends and Josje is returned to his parents. Who are these people who call themselves my parents, he imagines. He is three years old and feels abandoned, confused and angry. He wants to return to his “real” parents who loved and sheltered him during the war. “My name is Pietje Dijkstra not Josje Gosler!”, he states tearfully when goaded by his cousin.

As a Jew and a Hidden Child, his innocence protected him as much as his Christian family. At seven months of age, for his own safety as well as his parents’, he was given to a young nursing student from the Dutch resistance, and placed with the Dijkstra family in Wageningen.

The impact of his first separation from his parents, may not be so easily ascertained, but when he is returned to them, his porcelain psyche is damaged and his closest companions are fear and distrust.

Childhood wounds never fully heal and the impact of his early life is seen through the lens of an immigrant, as he migrates with his family to Israel and subsequently to the United States.

This is a personal memoir of a child survivor that spans from WWII to the late 20th century. A story of a young boy, who becomes a man, ever wandering and struggling to find himself. His parents, emotionally gutted from their own wartime experiences, are barely able to care for themselves, let alone this young stranger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Stripped Bare (Kate Fox Book 1)*



  






When Kate Fox receives a late-night phone call, her seemingly perfect life on the Nebraska prairie shatters in an instant.

Eldon, shirt-tail relative and owner of one of the largest cattle ranches in Grand County, has been killed.

Kate's husband, Ted, the Grand County Sheriff, has been shot and may never walk again.

And worst of all, Ted is the prime suspect in Eldon’s murder.

Desperate to clear Ted's name, Kate throws herself headlong into the hunt for the real killer.

When Kate finds herself the victim of several mysterious “accidents” she knows she’s running out of time. If she doesn’t find out who killed Eldon soon, she—or someone else in town—may be the next to turn up dead.

But a shocking confession throws everything into doubt, and as Kate keeps digging she unearths unfathomable secrets—the kind worth killing for.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Casey Jones Mysteries Vol. 1-7*



  






Casey Jones cannot be beat for *rowdy, action-packed adventures with humor, romance, and hard-boiled mayhem aplenty. She’s hot, she’s hilarious, and she’s so headstrong* her quasi-boss Bobby D. can only shake his massive head and do as the lady says. The hot and hilarious parts go hand-in-hand as the plus-size detective fantasizes her way through a small army of possible inamoratos, now and then anointing one or another, although always off the page and always accompanied by a wisecrack or three.
(“I feel like I’ve been in a train wreck,” says one.
“Of course you do,” replies his lovely date. “Why do you think they call me Casey Jones?”)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Luck is Not a Factor: More Stories from the Four Horsemen Universe (Four Horsemen Tales Book 6)*



  






*Nineteen outstanding authors. Nineteen extraordinary stories. One bestselling universe.*

It’s the Twenty-Second Century. The galaxy has opened up to humanity as a hyperactive beehive of stargates and new technologies, and we suddenly find ourselves in a vast playground of different races, environments, and cultures. There’s just one catch: we are pretty much at the bottom of the food chain.

What do you do when the odds are stacked against you? Mercs plan, strategize, and sometimes even scheme, but there is one thing they all believe—luck is never a factor.

Unless it is.

Enter the Four Horsemen universe, where only a willingness to fight and die for money separates Humans from the majority of the other races. Edited by bestselling authors and universe creators Chris Kennedy and Mark Wandrey, “Luck is Not a Factor” includes all-new stories in the Four Horsemen universe by a variety of bestselling authors—and some you may not have heard of…yet. The nineteen authors take on various aspects of the universe, giving you additional insight into a galaxy that isn’t at war…but definitely isn’t at peace. There’s only one thing for sure—anything’s possible for a fistful of credits!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Free Trader of Warren Deep (Free Trader Series Book 1)*



  






Compared to Andre Norton, the Free Trader series takes you to a colonized world across the galaxy where humans and their sentient creations struggle together to build a better world. Not everyone believes. Some believe that being stronger means they can take what they want. People suffer, until the Free Trader arrives. He only wants to trade, but the takers have other ideas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Lady with a Shamrock: A Navy D-Day Veteran's Story of the Destroyer USS Murphy DD603*



  






World War II was a terrible period in world history. The outcome was far from certain. Navy destroyers were vital to our survival. This is the carefully researched story of the destroyer, USS Murphy DD603, as told by the author, a member of the crew. The Murphy, showing her shamrock, was active in the invasions of French Morocco, Sicily, Omaha Beach, Normandy, and South France. She transported King ibn Saud of Saudi Arabia to meet with President Franklin D. Roosevelt on Great Bitter Lake, Egypt. At the end of the war she led a hospital ship into Nagasaki Harbor to pick up Allied prisoners of war. She was cut in two but refused to die. The author lists the names of every man who ever served as a member of the crew of the Murphy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Gabriel Wolfe Thrillers: Books 1-3 *



  






Meet Gabriel Wolfe.

A decorated SAS veteran struggling to overcome his PTSD caused by a botched final mission.

Sucked back into government black ops work, he makes mistakes, sure. And he’s not invincible.

But he’s tough as nails. And he does what he needs to defeat evil. Whatever the cost.

Expect street-fighting, firefights and global locations. Fast cars, strong, beautiful women and truly twisted villains.

This boxset gives you the first three novels in the series – over 1,000 pages of “lose-sleep” action.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Tubbypalooza: Nine Hard-Boiled Tubby Dubonnet Mysteries (Tubby Dubonnet Series) *



  






*MURDER IN THE BIG SLEAZY*: Destination crime fiction with a heaping dose of Étouffée

A simple man with a refined palate, maverick New Orleans lawyer Tubby Dubonnet has a penchant for fishing, Old Fashioneds, off-track betting, and fighting evil while passing a good time. Passing a good time, of course, includes running from the mob, solving gritty crime lab murder mysteries, thwarting hurricane season bank heists, and a good deal of rubbing elbows with corrupt politicians—all this while answering to a family of beloved women that he just can’t seem to slip anything past… And with each action-packed adventure, you can trust—because this is a Tubby Dubonnet mystery—that these disparate events are intricately intertwined.

A veritable best-of, this *murder mystery anthology* includes nine of Tubby Dubonnet’s Anthony and Edgar-nominated *hard-boiled legal thrillers.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Genesis Code: NEW EDITION. A Dystopian Society Thriller (Book 1, Genesis Series) *



  






*NEW EDITION 2020 An alien hunter is caught up in a dangerous game of cat and mouse.*

Investigator Bill Taggart will stop at nothing to find his missing wife. But standing between him and the truth is a secretive alien species on a distant planet. When his government pushes him to observe the species ahead of plans to relocate Earth’s population, Bill veers off course and straight into the path of one alien.

The surprising confrontation forces Bill to question whether the investigation into the savage species is needed. But when official government intel disagrees with the cold hard facts, he worries there might be another reason for the relocation plans.

A snap government order leaves the investigator in limbo and facing off against a new enemy that is more dangerous than the first. Worse, this enemy appears to live close to home.

A devastating set of plans is soon revealed that will destroy the lives on two worlds. And Bill is caught in the middle. Can he stop chasing ghosts long enough to save humanity from the real enemy?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Invasion Day: They Came for Blood*



  






David Osage is a dangerous man with a complicated past, but these days he’s just trying to keep his head down, driving big rigs. One night he saddles himself with a hitchhiker, a nuisance who’s more than she seems. And that’s when everything changes.

No one was ready for an alien invasion. Death is raining from the sky and the only question left is do you run, fight, or submit.

For David Osage and his family, answering is as easy as giving the alien invaders the finger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Post-Human Omnibus: A Science Fiction Novel (Post-Human Series)*



  






*The Multiverse needs a hero...

The best-selling science fiction novel that will change how you think about AI.*

⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐"Master of Science Fiction - *If you love Asimov's Foundation*, *you'll love Simpson's Post-Human*" --Amazon Reviewer

There's no better time than the present to read _*Post-Human*_! This action-packed, thought-provoking, bestselling sci-fi saga will transport you to a future where humankind faces an uncertain fate at the hands of artificial intelligence and genetic manipulation. If you like *Blade Runner*, *The Matrix*, or _*Minority Report*_, this gripping tale of technology and suspense is for you.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Numbers Killer (Agent Victoria Heslin Series Book 1) *



  






*The first victim has the word “liar” and “2” written on his forehead.*

Agent Victoria Heslin is tasked with tracking down the murderer in what first appears to be a mafia-style hit to silence a witness, but the facts on the ground say otherwise. As Victoria pursues her meager leads, the calls start coming in—more bodies, each with similar markings: “cheater” and “you’ll be sorry”—but the corpses have little else in common.

Then the killer leaves a personal note for Victoria. And another.

Victoria must find the deranged spree killer before the body count rises by determining what deep, dark secrets are motivating the murders. Until a common denominator is discovered between the victims, anyone might be next—including Victoria.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Don't Know Jack: Hunting Lee Child's Jack Reacher (The Hunt for Jack Reacher Series Book 1) *



  






*Jack Reacher: Friend or Enemy? FBI Special Agent Kim Otto doesn't know what she doesn't know...*

It’s been a while since we first met *Lee Child’s Jack Reacher* in *Killing Floor*.

Fifteen years and twenty novels later, Reacher still lives off the grid, until trouble finds him, and then he does whatever it takes, much to the delight of readers and the dismay of villains.

Now someone big is looking for him. Who? And why?

Hunting Jack Reacher is a dangerous business, as FBI Special Agents Kim Otto and Carlos Gaspar are about to find out.

Otto and Gaspar are by-the-book hunters who know when to break the rules; Reacher is a wanted man, and a stone cold killer when things get personal.

But is he friend or enemy? Armed with disinformation, they intend to find out. Only the secrets hidden in Margrave, Georgia will tell them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*In Times Like These: A Time Travel Adventure *



  






*They have a dangerous past. They just haven't lived it yet.*

_"We broke something. How do you break time? Can something so bad happen that you fracture the world?"_

Benjamin Travers has been electrocuted. What's worse, he and his friends have woken up in the 1980s.

As the friends search for a way home, they realize they're not alone. There are other time travelers, and some of them are turning up dead.

When Ben meets an enigmatic scientist and his charming, time-traveling daughter, salvation seems at hand, but escaping the dangers of the past may lead to a deadly future.

If he hopes to save his friends, Ben must learn to master space and time, and survive a journey where past and future violently collide.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Evelyn Project *



  






*IF THE PRESENT CAN CHANGE THE PAST, WHAT WILL HAPPEN TO US IF WE MAKE A MISTAKE? WELL, YOU ARE ABOUT TO FIND OUT.*

Evelyn is too young to die, but tuberculosis is consuming her and time is running out for her…in 1894. But can Franco, Evelyn’s young relative who lives more than a century away in 2009, really be her savior?

When Franco becomes a piece in the game that has saving Evelyn as its prize, his life would be complicated enough without Eva, the young and beautiful aspiring actress with whom he falls in love. Eva returns Franco’s love, or so he believes, but who Eva really is, and what she’s up to, is difficult to say when you’re busy running away from murder and conspiracy.

The race to save Evelyn is run in a slippery battlefield between the Vatican and a dangerous cult. While Franco and Eva chase and are chased all over Europe, they discover that in this game all is fair, just like in love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dead at Third (Henry Walsh Private Investigator Series Book 1)*



  






*He knows he’s more than just another washed-up ex-cop. Solving a murder will help him prove it...
*
A straight-shooter who lives on a boat and likes a drink or two, Henry’s frustrated he can't even land work as a dispatcher. And his job running security for a local baseball team is far from his idea of excitement.

But it pays the bills.

The morning after the season ends, Henry’s at his friend’s bar with a Bloody Mary in one hand and a phone in the other. He takes a call that could change everything...

Turns out a couple of fishermen pulled third baseman Lance Moreau’s body from the St. Johns River. And his teammate's been arrested for the murder.

The team's owner turns to Henry to help prove the cops have the wrong man.

Henry knows working security in an empty ballpark is one thing. But investigating a murder?

It won’t be easy.

Lucky for him he has Alex Jepson on his side. She’s beautiful. She’s tough. And as Henry likes to say...she’s the one with the brains.

They’re a good match, in more ways than one.

Now all they have to do is find the real killer...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Paradise Valley Mysteries 2 Boxed Set: Books 4 to 6*



  






*If you like your sleuths feisty, fun, and female, you'll love private-eye Emily Parker!

Paradise Valley Mysteries Box Set #2: Books 4 - 6*
Join Emily Parker, a quick-witted, sassy private eye in the town of Paradise Valley, and her hunky police detective boyfriend, as they become embroiled in a series of jaw-dropping cases that endanger their whirlwind romance...not to mention their lives.

Fans of Stephanie Plum and Nancy Drew will love these books.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*#Berlin45: The Final Days of Hitler's Third Reich (Hashtag Histories Book 1) *



  






What if there had been social media during World War II?

This is not a book in the usual book format. It is the compelling story of the final 20 days of Hitler's Third Reich told in the form of imaginary social media posts based on actual statements by Hitler, Churchill, Truman, Zhukov, Eisenhower, Goebbels, Bormann, Patton, Eva Braun and many others.

The story begins with the announcement of, and reactions to, the death of President Franklin D. Roosevelt and follows the thoughts and actions of the main participants through the capture of Vienna, the Battle of Seelow Heights, the liberation of the concentration camps, the Battle of Berlin, the death of Hitler and the eventual surrender of Reich forces.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Vietnam 1971: Remembering The "101st" Then And Now*



  






Double Gold Medal winner as Best Memoir and Best in Military in Global eBook competition. A healing memoir of service time in the Vietnam War with the 101st Airborne Division in 1971 including events leading up to and following the War. The book allows readers of all ages to experience what the 60's and 70's were like. There are over 80 photos of the times and seasons, including famous iconic photos of Janis Joplin, Jimi Hendrix, and Bob Dylan by Baron Wolman, and on site Vietnam photos by the author, including the visit of the Bob Hope Performers. If you missed the War somehow, this book could be for you. I do hope this book encourages other Vietnam Vets to write their own stories down. The book is dedicated to all who died during this War, all who came home, and servicemen and women of all of our service branches who have answered the call for military service since our country was founded.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Jasmine Steele Mysteries Vol. 1-5*



  






*FIVE HEART-STOPPING POLICE PROCEDURALS AT A KILLER PRICE!*

This bundle of Kimberly Amato’s complete Jasmine Steele detective series is *made-to-order for fans of hard-boiled police procedurals and badass female sleuths*… not to mention bargains! Those who can't get enough of the exciting new wave of hard-boiled women sleuths, created by writers like *Megan Abbott, Laura Lippmann, Lisa Lutz, and Vicki Hendricks *will love Amato’s take-no-prisoners style, her unflinching attention to harrowing detail, and her *tough-as-nails but soft-hearted detective*.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Villa in Sicily: Olive Oil and Murder (A Cats and Dogs Cozy Mystery—Book 1) *



  






Audrey Smart, 34, is a brilliant vet—yet fed up by her demanding clients who think they know more than her and who don’t care about their animals. Burnt-out with the endless hours, she wonders if the time has come for a new direction. And when her 15th year high school reunion (and her hopes for re-sparking on old flame) end in disaster, Audrey knows the time has come to make a change.

When Audrey sees an ad for a $1 home in Sicily, it captivates her. The only catch is that the house requires renovation, something she knows little about. She wonders if it could be real—and if she may really be crazy enough to go for it.

Can Audrey create a life and career—and the home of her dreams—in a beautiful Sicilian village? And perhaps even find love while she’s there?

Or will an unexpected death—one that only she can solve—put an end to all of her plans?

Are some dreams too good to be true?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Death by Chocolate *



  






Lindsay loves chocolate. It tastes good, it makes her feel good, it never cheats on her like her almost-ex-husband. It's her best friend. But someone wants her dead and uses her weak spot—chocolate—to try to murder her.

Lindsay's only secret is the recipe for her chocolate chip cookies, but she is surrounded by neighbors with deadly secrets. Suddenly she finds herself battling poisoned chocolate, a psycho stalker, and a dead man who seems awfully active for a corpse.

Her best friend and co-worker, Paula, dyes her blond hair brown, hides from everybody and insists on always having an emergency exit from any room. Secrets from Paula's past have come back to put lives in jeopardy.

Determined to help Paula, Lindsay enlists the reluctant aid of another neighbor, Fred, an OCD computer nerd. In spite of his mundane existence, Fred possesses tidbits of knowledge about such things as hidden microphones, guns, the inside of maximum security prisons and how to take someone down with a well-aimed kick to his chin.

As Lindsay battles the elusive stalker, poisoned chocolate, and the dead man, she will need more than a chocolate fix to survive. But that’s always a good start.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Fashionably Dead (Hot Damned Series, Book 1)*



  






Vampyres don’t exist. They absolutely do not exist.

At least I didn’t think they did ‘til I tried to quit smoking and ended up Undead. Who in the hell did I screw over in a former life that my getting healthy equates with dead?

Now I’m a Vampyre. Yes, we exist whether we want to or not. However, I have to admit, the perks aren’t bad. My girls no longer jiggle, my ass is higher than a kite and the latest Prada keeps finding its way to my wardrobe. On the downside, I’m stuck with an obscenely profane Guardian Angel who looks like Oprah and a Fairy Fighting Coach who’s teaching me to annihilate like the Terminator.

To complicate matters, my libido has increased to Vampyric proportions and my attraction to a hotter than Satan’s underpants killer rogue Vampyre is not only dangerous . . . it’s possibly deadly. For real dead. Permanent death isn’t on my agenda. Avoiding him is my only option. Of course, since he thinks I’m his, it’s easier said than done. Like THAT’S not enough to deal with, all the other Vampyres think I’m some sort of Chosen One.

Holy Hell, if I’m in charge of saving an entire race of blood suckers, the Undead are in for one hell of a ride.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Fashionably Dead Down Under (Hot Damned Series, Book 2)*



  






Welcome to Hell.
Literally.
The Hell where the Prince of Darkness is hotter than Hades, Hell Hounds smell like brownies and the Seven Deadly Sins are addicted to Facebook…Not to mention the soundtrack in the Underworld is Journey. For real.

I should have known no good could come from offing my parents in the space of twenty minutes no matter how psychotic and evil they were…

Now I find out my family tree includes almost every deity and mythological being alive while Ethan, the one and only love of my undead life has a limited time down under before he turns to dust. In the land of Sin, you’d think I’d get some nookie time with my man, but no. Baby Demons, cousins and grandparents put the kibosh on that. Blue balls are the new normal. What the hell does a half-Vampyre Half-Demon have to do to catch a break?

Apparently find a freakin’ sword, calm Mother Nature’s unmedicated mood swings and make sure Mister Rogers keeps his sticky fingers to himself during weekly poker with the Devil.

And I have three days to do it.

By all that’s unholy, I thought Ethan’s Vampyre family was crazy…Trust me, they have nothing on the Demons.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Ladies Lunch Club Murders, a Jack McCall Mystery*



  






Someone is murdering the retired ladies of the lunch club. Jack McCall, ably assisted by Nora Burke and Max Logan, is hired by the governor—the brother of one of the victims. At the start it seems a cushy job: Nice weather, good pay, and an attractive Florida State cop is assigned to assist Jack. But, in typical Jack McCall fashion, this murder case quickly turns screwy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Vagabond (Guild Series Book 1)*



  






*They say some things are too good to be true, and this job could be one of them.*

Erik Frost is the captain of the Transport Guild freighter _Vagabond_. His father's death left him with overwhelming debts and a rattling ship badly in need of an overhaul.

When he is offered a mysterious job with few details and a large payout, he can't resist the opportunity it represents. He and his crew head for the asteroid belt to deliver their cargo, but first they face ship malfunctions, a rogue AI, and a discovery that could shift the balance of power in the system.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Slab Steele and the Venusian Exchange (Worlds of Craterball Book 1) *



  






*What happens when a dimwit jock, a sentient toilet, and a man who’s technically more cheese than man get stuck together? Well, let’s just say urine for a wild ride!*

Slab Steele’s life is in a rut. Once the hottest craterback prospect coming out of Texas Space University, Slab is staring thirty in the face with nothing to show for it. Worse yet, his craterball career is circling the bottom of the bowl like yesterday’s grilled cheese sandwich. But things are about to change.

On the eve of the biggest match of the season, a pair of mysterious strangers draw Slab into their web of weird. Lost, confused, and unable to figure out why he’s been taken, Slab Steele is forced to make some hard choices—a tall order when everyday thinking already stretches the limits of his brain power.

Follow Slab on an absurd, toilet humor filled adventure across the Solar System in which he’ll confront a ghost from his past, meet a hero from his present, and ultimately come to terms with a future unlike any he has ever known—all while trying to make it to Venus in time for the Crater Bowl.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Lost in Wildwood: A Novel (Journeys Down a Long Dark Road Book 1)*



  






Joshua has been a thief all his life. The biggest score he's ever seen just fell into his lap. There are stacks of cash in a backroom practically waiting for the right crew to grab them. The planning and preparation have been painstaking, but years in the game have brought Joshua to this moment . . . and he's ready!

So why is there a knot in his stomach whenever Joshua wakes up in the morning? Maybe it's because the job breaks every rule that has kept him safe all these years. It involves guns, shady partners, and powerful people who don't appreciate getting robbed. Or it could be the beautiful girl who's bringing out feelings Joshua thought were just for other people. The girl who's making him wonder if there's something more to life than just the next score.

Only two weeks to get everything set. When the big night comes, bullets fly and friends become enemies. This job is going to end in a test of all Joshua's skills, and a reckoning with all his demons.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Tina and the Big Bad Wolf and Other Stories (Journeys Down a Long Dark Road Book 2) *



  






Just past the Philadelphia city limits there are a cluster of neighborhoods no one on the outside pays much attention to. It's a nice place to live, with ballfields and takeout joints around every corner. The people who've raised their families for generations in the rowhomes and brick houses teach their kids to work hard and keep out of trouble.

But some people aren't interested in staying out of trouble. There are fortunes to be made in the backstreets and shady barrooms, if you can stay alive long enough to get your hands on it. Here are four stories about the restless souls who have struck out from the safe path and traveled down a long, dark road.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Jocelyn's War: A Novel (Journeys Down a Long Dark Road Book 3)*



  






There’s a war in the streets. The vicious Ghost Knights biker gang, suddenly flush with cash and guns, is challenging the Mob for control of the city. No one is safe as bodies fall and houses go up in flames.

Danny Rinker is a young Mob soldier, but he’s keeping his distance from the fighting. Encouraged by Jocelyn, his new girlfriend, Danny spends his days in the local bar he finally owns after years of struggling. While his friends are out making names for themselves, Danny finds in the velvety touch of Jocelyn’s lips all the action he’ll ever need.

From a chance encounter, Danny learns a secret that goes to the heart of the Ghost Knights’ newfound power. If he can unravel a twenty-year-old mystery, Danny will be the one who takes the bikers down once and for all.

But Jocelyn is not all she appears. She knows things about this war that her lover can’t even imagine. Danny is about to discover that Jocelyn is a warrior, and even if it breaks her heart, she will carry on her fight to the end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Watson on the Orient Express: A Sherlock Holmes and Lucy James Mystery *



  






*A pernicious assassination plot. A devious decoy. And a transcontinental race against time to catch a killer . . .

London, 1898*. Held captive by a diabolical criminal mastermind and his gang of thugs, Watson overhears an assassination plot that not only endangers the life of Sherlock Holmes, but threatens to ignite a war. If he has any hope of foiling his kidnappers’ nefarious plans, he must escape, and quickly. 

Eluding the familiar foe proves challenging, however. Watson is soon caught and awakens in jail, the prime suspect for two murders, dressed in the clothes of a missing man, one Lord Harwell. To save himself and prevent the assassination, Watson embarks on a dangerous game of cat-and-mouse that leads him on a harrowing journey to Constantinople aboard the famed Orient Express.

Meanwhile, Sherlock and Lucy have been called upon to discern the whereabouts of the missing Lord Harwell. The stakes become much higher when Holmes discovers the missing man has ties to an important diplomatic negotiation in Constantinople. Just as he is pulled deeper into the investigation, Holmes receives a distressing telegram from Watson himself. He and Lucy quickly board the next outgoing Orient Express in hopes of rescuing Watson and preventing a gruesome act that could very well lead the nation to war.

Success seems uncertain as the enemy looks to thwart their heroic efforts at every turn, and Watson, Holmes and Lucy become targets in an ever-more-sinister plan. Will three intrepid detectives stop the assassination and put its mastermind away for good? Or will it all be too little, too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dead On Time (Unconventional Truth Series Book 1) *



  






Professor Whit Filmore thought he’d left his life as a detective behind to focus on teaching, but after a personal realization changed his life, he discovered his heightened senses help him pick up on clues that others can’t.

Together with his assistant Anna, an empath who is barely scratching the surface of her own talents, Whit travels to Aldridge, a small town in Texas, at the request of an old acquaintance in the FBI. Two girls have gone missing from opposite sides of town, and no one is cooperating. With so many obstacles, can Whit use his keen senses to find the girls in time?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Missing Amanda: A Lou Fleener Mystery (Lou Fleener Mysteries Book 1) *



  






*1950’S NOIR IS BACK— BUT
WITH TONGUE FIRMLY IN CHEEK!*

P.I. Lou Fleener’s got a great disguise—he’s kind of short, slightly pudgy, and a little nondescript. *But whatever you do, don’t get in a fight with him, even if you’ve brought a couple of buddies.* Because you’re gonna lose every time. Some people just have a gift.

*One of Lou’s is that nobody ever sees him coming, and he’s pretty much the Bruce Lee of street fighting.* Who they see—especially if they’re female—is his tall, handsome friend Monk, and that brings us to Lou’s second superpower. He’s got a little something for the ladies too—he can dance like an Arthur Murray instructor.

*Not your average 1950s Chicago P.I.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Moon Base One *



  






Trapped in a maximum-security prison on the moon, Zeek Star knows his life is in danger and plans to escape with a group of fellow prisoners. He soon learns that escaping is not without its own perils. In order to succeed he must first defeat a sadistic AI, befriend a strange alien with psychic powers, overcome his own addiction to exotic drugs, and find ways to survive inside a deadly virtual reality game. When Zeek and his companions reach their destination, the Colony of Mars, they quickly find that their troubles are only beginning, and that to survive the dangers ahead they must tap into abilities they didn't realize they had.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*UFOs & Unpaid Taxes (Time Travelling Taxman Book 2) *



  






*A routine tax fraud investigation. A trip down the Extraterrestrial Highway. A chance encounter with a mysterious visitor from outer space.*

He should have left it there. But Alfred Favero, Senior Analyst with the IRS, couldn’t.

Now he’s suspended from work and on the run from shadowy government agents as he tries to protect an ambassador from another world. Meanwhile, an old friend is taking advantage of his absence to woo his sweetheart. Alfred’s life is falling apart.

And things are only about to get stranger…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Scraps of Paper (Spookie Town Murder Mysteries Book 1)*



  






Abigail Sutton's beloved husband walks out one night, doesn't return, and two years later is found dead, a victim of an earlier crime. It's made her sympathetic to the missing and their families.
Starting her new life, Abigail moves to a small town and buys a fixer-upper house left empty when old Edna Summers died. Once it was also home to Edna's younger sister, Emily, and her two children, Jenny and Christopher, who, people believe, drove away one night, thirty years ago, and just never came back.
But in renovating the house Abigail finds scraps of paper hidden behind baseboards and tucked beneath the porch that hint the three could have been victims of foul play.
Then she finds their graves hidden in the woods behind the house and with the help of the eccentric townspeople and ex-homicide detective, Frank Lester, she discovers the three were murdered. Then she and Frank try to uncover who killed them and why...but in the process awaken the ire of the murderer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Coastal Fury Boxset (1-3)*



  






*Check out books 1-3 of the pulse pounding Coastal Fury series!*

Back in his day, Ethan Marston was the best of the best when it came to taking down the worst of the worst in Miami. Now though? Well, he's just a humble bar owner with a story to tell, a girl to save, and a few drinks to make... or is he?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Future of Land Warfare (Geopolitics in the 21st Century) *



  







What happens if we bet too heavily on unmanned systems, cyber warfare, and special operations in our defense?

In today's U.S. defense policy debates, big land wars are out. Drones, cyber weapons, special forces, and space weapons are in. Accordingly, Pentagon budget cuts have honed in on the army and ground forces: this, after the long wars in Iraq and Afghanistan, seems like an appealing idea. No one really wants American boots on the ground in bloody conflicts abroad. But it is not so easy to simply declare an end to messy land wars. A survey of the world's trouble spots suggests that land warfare has more of a future than many now seem to believe.

In _The Future of Land Warfare_, Michael O'Hanlon offers an analysis of the future of the world's ground forces: Where are large-scale conflicts or other catastrophes most plausible? Which of these could be important enough to require the option of a U.S. military response? And which of these could in turn demand significant numbers of American ground forces in their resolution? O'Hanlon is not predicting or advocating big American roles in such operations—only cautioning against overconfidence that we can and will avoid them.

O'Hanlon considers a number of illustrative scenarios in which large conventional forces may be necessary: discouraging Russia from even contemplating attacks against the Baltic states; discouraging China from considering an unfriendly future role on the Korean peninsula; handling an asymmetric threat in the South China Sea with the construction and protection of a number of bases in the Philippines and elsewhere; managing the aftermath of a major and complex humanitarian disaster superimposed on a security crisis—perhaps in South Asia; coping with a severe Ebola outbreak not in the small states of West Africa but in Nigeria, at the same time that country falls further into violence; addressing a further meltdown in security conditions in Central America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*First and Fabulous: Detective Debuts To Die For*



  






*THREE KICKASS FEMALE DETECTIVES
WALK INTO ONE SPELLBINDING BOOK...*

We’ve compiled this little library *for readers seeking addictive, action-packed, new female sleuth series.* Each of these three books contains a gripping introduction to a fun, feisty, woman detective, each with many more stories to enjoy.

The set’s like a cocktail mixer in a box—perfect for those who want to meet and mingle with a few different sleuths at once! If you hit it off, you can move into more serious relationships with all of them.

First, we introduce Rebecca Schwartz, a quick-witted lawyer turned detective who solves mysteries in bustling San Francisco. In her debut, she starts out happily playing piano in a brothel—then ends up having to unpuzzle the murder of a dead hooker. *This lively mystery manages to strike a balance between gritty and funny—with a few romantic entanglements*, for good measure. It will appeal to both cozy readers as well as those looking for laughs and adventure.

Next up is Skip Langdon: she’s a firecracker rookie cop whose hellbent on cleaning up the lush yet seedy city of New Orleans. Her series begins with the mid-Mardi Gras murder of a prominent uptown socialite.

As a former debutante, Skip uses her white glove contacts to scour the New Orleans elite for the killer. Skip is so arresting that *this gritty mystery won the 1991 Edgar Allan Poe Award for best novel*. More hard-boiled than DEATH TURNS A TRICK, but definitely a match *for those who love wit with their grit*.

Last, we’ve included New Orleans native Talba Wallis’s debut as a PI. Grumpy, old-school Eddie Valentino needs to team up with a sharp young IT addition to his out-of-date detective agency. Talba Wallis—a twenty-something computer wiz who also happens to be a poet and all-around free spirit—snatches up the opportunity, almost over Eddie’s dead body. This mismatched dynamic duo quickly gets on the case of a twisted, sociopath with a ton of recording industry clout.

He should be *no match for tech-savvy Talba and street-wise Eddie*—if they can only leave their baggage at the door. A very fun read *for those who like banter and sarcasm, yet with all the good will in the world*.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Ghostly Grounds: Murder and Breakfast (A Canine Casper Cozy Mystery—Book 1) *



  






Marie Fortune, 39, a successful dog groomer in Boston, has had enough of catering to the wealthy and their pampered dogs. Realizing it is time to make a change, she quits and heads to a small coastal town in Maine where she remembers fond summers as a kid. Marie expects to go for a brief getaway—and is shocked to learn that her great-aunt left her an inheritance: a dilapidated, historic house high up on a hill overlooking the harbor.

Marie feels an instant connection. Although the locals tell her it would be folly, Marie decides to renovate and give it a second life as a B&B.

But there is one thing she couldn’t have planned for: the house is haunted.

Two things, actually: her great-aunt also left her a dog—and he is far from a typical dog.

When an unexpected death occurs soon thereafter, solving the crime will be more than just a matter of curiosity for Marie—her very future may depend on it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Nightmares of Caitlin Lockyer (Nightmares Trilogy Book 1) *



  






Six months ago, Nathan's sister was brutally murdered.
Now the 23-year-old former playboy desires only one thing: revenge.
Late at night, Nathan trudges down the beach where his sister's body was found. He's searching for answers, but all he finds is a new nightmare: another girl's tortured body.
Only this one isn't dead . . . yet.
The unlikely hero becomes the prime suspect. Saving Caitlin's life was just the start. Nathan must win her trust and unlock the memories hidden in her nightmares to find out who's really responsible . . .before it's too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Operator (Ian Bragg Thriller Book 1) *



  






*A hitman with a conscience…*

Ian Bragg is paid to kill people. Only bad people and not many, but for a great deal of money.

Case the target. Make the hit. Move on until he meets the woman with sparkling green eyes who changes everything.

Is his newest target deserving of death? Who is Ian to decide if the politician needs to die? He is the one who has to live with the consequences, that’s who.

The contract deadline nears. Too many unknowns, too much to lose. Pull the trigger or not?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Desecration (Brooke and Daniel Book 1) *



  






*A killer with a fetish for body parts stalks London.*

As Detective Sergeant Jamie Brooke copes with the daily pain of watching her daughter suffer through her last days, she is assigned to a macabre murder case. The mutilated body of a young heiress is found within the London Royal College of Surgeons surrounded by medical specimen jars.

An antique Anatomical Venus figurine is discovered beside the body and Jamie enlists the help of British Museum researcher, Blake Daniel, to look into its past.

When personal tragedy strikes, Jamie has nothing left to lose and she must race against time to stop the mysterious Lyceum before they claim another victim.

As Jamie and Blake delve into a macabre world of grave robbery, body modification, and the genetic engineering of monsters, they must fight to keep their sanity — and their lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Collateral Damage: An Iris Reid Mystery*



  






Architect Iris Reid's new project hits a dead end when a murder victim is discovered in the chimney. Her client becomes the prime suspect and Iris sets out to find the real killer. Things go from bad to worse when Iris' boyfriend reconnects with an old flame, bringing up buried secrets and unintended consequences that threaten to change Iris' life forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Thicker than Blood *



  






*Blood is thicker.
But is blood enough?*

The murder of one old friend and the revelation of a secret life by another leads Dr. Bailey Pogue to risk his life by going undercover for the CIA. But when he exposes a plot by an international crime syndicate that threatens to upset the balance of power in the Middle East, the revelation comes at a price: the syndicate has kidnapped his daughter. Now he must stop the trafficking of young girls and rescue his daughter while remaining undercover.

Is saving those you love worth committing treason?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Crimson Tempest (Survival Wars Book 1) *



  






*Fifty-three years after it vanished, Earth's only Super-Devastator warship, the ESS Crimson sends out a distress signal...*

Humanity is fighting against an implacable foe. The Ghasts – a ruthless alien race - seem hell-bent on wiping out mankind. They have a vast warfleet and their technology is advancing at a terrible rate.

Captain John Nathan Duggan and his crew are given a mission – find the missing _ESS Crimson_ and bring it home. Little does Duggan realise, this is no ordinary mission. As he struggles against enemies both within and without, he desperately tries to unlock the mystery surrounding the _Crimson_’s disappearance and the unknown weapons it carries. He soon discovers the missing warship might be the only hope for salvation that mankind has left.

When everything is veiled in secrecy nothing is easy, as Duggan is about to find out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Negation Force (Obsidiar Fleet Book 1) *



  






*Negation Force. A planet without power, locked down by an alien war fleet.*

The human Confederation has known an unprecedented time of peace, unheard of in a universe where every other species is not only technologically advanced, but also incredibly hostile.

The good times are about to end.

Out on the fringes, the planet Atlantis is attacked by an alien foe remembered only by the oldest members of the Space Corps. These aliens – known as Vraxar – are abominations of flesh and metal, driven to exterminate every other life form in the universe. Now it’s humanity’s turn.

In the ruins of the Tillos military installation, Sergeant Eric McKinney is determined to fight back and find out why the Vraxar have come. Meanwhile, a response fleet is mustered with the intention of facing the enemy head-on. It’s a mission with no hope of success.

As events unfold, it becomes apparent the Vraxar have secrets which give clues to their purpose. The answers are more shocking than anyone could have imagined.

The lives of strangers are intertwined and together they must try and salvage something from this first exchange in a war that will not end until one side is utterly defeated. Luckily, the Tillos base holds secrets of its own…a warship with an exceptionally powerful Obsidiar core is contained within an underground bunker. It is the only hope for Atlantis…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Shadow Kill (A John Kovac Thriller Book 1) *



  






*John Kovac is a lethal operative, a “shadow ghost” who moves from city to city erasing stubborn problems.*
Dispatched to Tokyo to kill a yakuza boss, Kovac plans it as a drowning. But the target gives him the slip, and in an instant the entire job spirals out of control. Kovac’s on the run and in the crosshairs.

When a young woman becomes a pawn in this deadly game, Kovac senses a chance to make up for past crimes. But Kovac is going up against an opponent who seems eerily familiar: a hitman who knows his skillset, his protocols, even his past.

_Every man has a price.
Every man has an expiry date.
John Kovac’s employer just settled on both._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Weirder War Two: More Strange Facts, Unsolved Mysteries and Tall Tales from the Second World War (Weird War Two Book 2) *



  






_Did a Warner Bros. cartoon prophesize the use of the atom bomb? Did the Allies really plan to use stink bombs on the enemy? Why did the Nazis make their own version of Titanic and why were polar bear photographs appearing throughout Europe?_

The Second World War was the bloodiest of all wars. Mass armies of men trudged, flew or rode from battlefields as far away as North Africa to central Europe, from India to Burma, from the Philippines to the borders of Japan. It saw the first aircraft carrier sea battle, and the indiscriminate use of terror against civilian populations in ways not seen since the Thirty Years War. Nuclear and incendiary bombs erased entire cities. V weapons brought new horror from the skies: the V1 with their hideous grumbling engines, the V2 with sudden, unexpected death. People were systematically starved: in Britain food had to be rationed because of the stranglehold of U-Boats, while in Holland the German blockage of food and fuel saw 30,000 die of starvation in the winter of 1944/5. It was a catastrophe for millions.

At a time of such enormous crisis, scientists sought ever more inventive weapons, or devices to help halt the war. Civilians were involved as never before, with women taking up new trades, proving themselves as capable as their male predecessors whether in the factories or the fields.

The stories in this book are of courage, of ingenuity, of hilarity in some cases, or of great sadness, but they are all thought-provoking - and rather weird. So whether you are interested in the last Polish cavalry charge, the Blackout Ripper, Dada, or Ghandi’s attempt to stop the bloodshed, welcome to the Weirder War Two!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*YOU CAN'T FLY WITH THAT!: CONFESSIONS OF A DISGRUNTLING AIRPORT SECURITY OFFICER*



  






Ever wanted to know the craziest things seen and done by the TSA? Our anonymous host breaks the silence to tell all about what he’s seen at the security post of a major international airport. Whether he’s facilitating pornstars getting apprehended for brace knuckles, drinking Four Penis Wine then pointing at his erection in front of NHL legend Patrick Roy, or watching a ******* passenger rummage through a decapitated wolf head to find a lost bullet then recounting the story on local radio, the author has a knack for finding humour in the more twisted regions of airport employment.
You Can’t Fly With That!: Confessions of a Disgruntling Screening Officer, is the hilarious comedic account from someone you may want to avoid the next time you decide to be a dick at the airport.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Mitch Kearns Combat Tracker Series Boxed Set of Thrillers, Volumes 1-3: Dead in Their Tracks, Counter-Strike, The Kill List *



  






3 fast-paced thrillers jammed with survival, adventure, and international intrigue.

Meet Mitch Kearns, a former Special Forces Combat Tracker who works for the FBI hunting down notorious criminals. Crossing paths with Israeli agent Dev Leitner, the two seasoned operators join forces to bring down terrorist cells, rogue assassins, and black-ops mercenaries in these adrenaline-soaked novels now available in one boxed set.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Rock-a-bye Baby (Horror Stories from Denmark Book 1)*



  







*A horrifying psychological thriller. If you like American Psycho you’ll love this novella.*


Lisa Rasmussen just had a baby and everything in her life seems perfect at this point. Only she wishes that everyone else around her would be as flawless as she is and stop getting in her way. And if they won't listen, then she'll make them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Surge *



  






*We knew they were coming one day; we had just never imagined anything like…this.*
Joanna Marks always had a knack for terrible timing. After all, she did get pregnant and run off at 16. With her husband recently deceased, she and her child head back home ten years later… just in time for the invasion.

Sheriff Wayne can never share how he'd known about the Chinese forces before they stormed his beloved little Florida town. The locals would think he was crazy. However, when their harmless city is put under military lockdown, he's not the only one who finds the whole invasion suspicious.

As Joanna and Wayne team up to uncover the truth, they must venture into a terrifying world that defies reality. Moreover, if they journey too deep, they may never make it out alive…

_The Surge_ is a post-apocalyptic thriller novel with a dash of horror. If you like shocking twists, gritty characters, and pulse-pounding suspense, then you'll love Willow Rose's spine-tingling story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Flesh and Blood (The Vampires of Shadow Hills Book 1) *



  






*For fans of Twilight and The Vampire Diaries comes a new addiction impossible to put down.*
*She's in love with her best friend.
A family grudge could tear them apart.
And a supernatural secret could get them killed…*

Robyn can't picture life without her childhood best friend Jayden. And now that they’re in high school in the sleepy town of Shadow Hills, she’s hoping they can take their friendship to the next level.
But when their parents suddenly forbid them from seeing each other because of a centuries-old family quarrel, the few blocks between them might as well be worlds apart.
She also can't help but wonder if the flirty new girl in their neighborhood with her sights set on Jayden has put another nail in the coffin.

While her parents keep her under lock and key, they let her older brother roam free late into the night… even after a local girl is found murdered.
Between her brother’s nighttime excursions and her parents’ odd behavior, Robyn starts to worry that the killer may be living under her own roof.

When danger lurks around every corner, Robyn must decide if she’s willing to risk her family and her life for a chance at true love.

Have you talked to your parents today?
 Do you know where they are?
 Do you trust them?
 What if you couldn’t?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Tuners *



  






Being too close to the truth got Jon Xiong's mother killed. While searching for answers, a murderous cult shows up at his door.

A secretive organization called the Tuners comes to his aide and teaches him about his rare ability to travel between worlds called tuning.

He grapples with his new superpower and is stuck between those who would maintain order in the multiverse and those who would destroy it. Jon must avoid the same gruesome fate as his mom and figure out what happened to his family.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Last Insurgent *



  






*From the author of A LONE WOLF, the #1 Best Selling Amazon Audiobook, featuring Ex-Marine Sniper and retired CIA operator Michael Wolfe, comes a new international thriller.

THE LAST INSURGENT*

He is a ghost. A man who travels the globe selling his bomb-making skills to the highest bidder and one of the last holdouts from the Irish Troubles of the 1990's. Danny McCaffrey offers his talents to Iran who has developed a new bio-weapon. Their long-term goal: To disrupt the governments of Western Europe, Israel and the United States.

When the NSA intercepts an international call hinting at a meeting for this new endeavor, ex-Marine Sniper and clandestine CIA operative Michael Wolfe is sent to intercept him. When he fails to stop the ex-IRA terrorist in Mexico, he and his equally deadly ex-Mossad wife, Nadia are tasked with finding McCaffrey.

The result is a lethal international cat-and-mouse game ranging from the mountains of northern Iran to the streets of Washington, DC. Wolfe and Nadia must stop McCaffrey before he can orchestrate an attack aimed at the President of The United States.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Someone Else’s Daughter: Book I (A Miranda's Rights Mystery 1)*



  






THE SEARCHING MOTHER
Miranda Steele.
Feisty. Independent. Skeptical.
Thirteen years ago her abusive husband stole her baby and gave it up for adoption.
She comes to Atlanta to find her daughter.

THE PI
Wade Parker.
Ace detective.
Wealthy owner of the Parker Investigative Agency.
The most eligible forty-four-year-old bachelor in Atlanta.
Still mourning the death of his socialite wife, he must solve a disturbing murder case.
Before the killer strikes again.

THE MURDERER
A serial killer strangling young girls in a bizarre ritual.
Why?

She doesn't need a man.
He needs to find a killer.
Together, can they save a thirteen year old girl?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Trigger Point (The Gabriel Wolfe Thrillers Book 1) *



  






*He's ex-SAS and still fighting his country's enemies ... and his own demons

Meet Gabriel Wolfe. His SAS career came to an end when a covert mission in Africa was betrayed. He lost a good friend in the firefight and, suffering from PTSD, resigned his commission six months later.*

Now he works for his old CO, Don Webster as a government troubleshooter in a covert ops outfit called The Department. As Don puts it, ‘The job’s pretty easy, Old Sport. You find trouble. And you shoot it.’

*A knight of violence…*

Trigger Point tells the story of his first mission for The Department. A billionaire English knight, Sir Toby Maitland, is using his vast wealth to raise a private army. His goal? Nothing less than 10 Downing Street.

Helped by Britta Falskog, an old flame from Swedish Special Forces, Gabriel is inserted into Sir Toby’s inner circle and accompanies him to the US, where he intends to buy the final pieces of kit he needs for his coup to succeed. Two Browning heavy machine guns known as “Fifty Cals” and enough ammunition to take out the British Prime Minister’s helicopter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*She's Got the Guns (The Suite #45 Series Book 1) *



  






_*She's Got the Guns,*_* the debut Thriller-Suspense from Author M.O. Mack...*

What could possibly be worse than being beaten, broke, and on the run from a dangerous criminal? What if that criminal is your ex and works for the FBI?

Oh, and then there’s the tiny matter of landing a job. Not so easy for a woman on the run.

Which is why when Emily Rockford gets a gig, answering the phone for a “pest control” company, she thinks her luck is turning.

Until...she discovers the business is a cover.

For hit men. A big, dangerous, deadly group of them.

It’s just about the last place Emily wants to be, but as she’s about to find out, once you’re in, you’re in. There is no out. There is no quitting.

Will she embrace the dangerous world she’s stumbled onto? Or will she find a way to outrun them all?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*'63: The Story of The 1963 World Champion Chicago Bears: A Great NFL Team Time Has Forgotten *



  






'63 will take you inside the huddle as the 1963 Chicago Bears challenge for the World Championship of Professional football. These Monster's of The Midway took no prisoner's on their march to glory. This story told through the eyes of the players and coaches who were there provides a compelling look back at professional football in the early 1960s.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Three Years Eight Months: The Forgotten Struggle of Hong Kong's WWII *



  






Eight hours after the attack on Pearl Harbor, the Japanese Imperial Army launched an invasion plan for Southeast Asia, including Hong Kong.
Since Hong Kong was a British Colony at the time, soldiers from British colonies including India and Canada fought alongside Chinese guerrilla fighters. However, soldiers defending the city at the time were largely unprepared and Japan claimed its victory within 18 days.
During the Christmas of 1941, the governor of Hong Kong, Mark Aitchison Young surrendered Hong Kong and started the 3 years 8 months of the Japanese Imperial Army's occupation of Hong Kong. Civilians were raped and tortured during the occupation.
Instead of caring for the citizens' stories and wellbeings at the end of WWII, people cared about who Hong Kong belonged to as England and China raced to reach the city.
The book tells the stories of the Battle for Hong Kong, daily civilian lives, Hong Kong mafia's collaboration with the Japanese Imperial Army, and the POWs camp in Hong Kong during the occupation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Sodenia: The First Space Bastion (Sodenia's War Book 1) *



  






*Doomsday approaches rapidly through space.*
Humanity has lived in fear since the destruction left behind by the first alien scouts, knowing they will not survive the next attack. World governments scramble to develop ESAF, a program that hopes to secure and prepare Earth against another attack.

Fain Jegga was just a boy when he witnessed the devastating alien attack firsthand and lost his parents. Now fully grown, he has trained relentlessly in a top-secret facility as part of ESAF’s search for Earth’s best answer to the alien threat. 

As one of the few who had successfully completed his training, he was led down a path in the facility only a few had seen before. That was when he discovered that Earth was in the middle of an intergalactic war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Colony X*



  






The ambush came out of nowhere.
Our fleet was decimated.
We were flung deep into uncharted space on the far side of the nebula.
Then the signal came—a mysterious distress call from an unknown planet.
I’m Space Marine Corporal Jeremiah Helgerson and my job is simple. Find the source of the distress call and save whoever is still alive. Get in, get out. Easy work for a space marine. But no matter how well trained you are, missions never go as planned, and this one was a disaster from the start.
Now we’re stranded, and they’re hunting us.
Those nightmares.
Ferocious, unstoppable.
And so very hungry.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Alienation *




  






*He had to betray his species to save ours.*

Ash thought he was a normal guy with a normal life: a wife he loved, and a stepdaughter who resented him.

Until the day he gets pulled over by a cop who is more than he seems, and that illusion is shattered in one violent revelation.

Ash isn’t who, or what, he thinks he is.

His memories have been wiped to protect him from himself and the world, but the only way to save the world from the looming alien invasion is to rediscover his past and destroy The Puncture, a powerful device the aliens are seeking.

Now he’ll have to rely on the last person in the world who wants to help him: his step-daughter, Darcy, who hates him.

Set up for a crime they didn’t commit, and hunted by an alien posing as an FBI agent, Ash and Darcy must race the clock to find The Puncture before the aliens do. The fate of humanity hangs in the balance.

But first they’ll have to survive one another.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Ties That Bind (Detective Madison Knight Series Book 1) *



  






*She could feel him watching her… Though every time she turned to look, there was no one there. The rest of the world thought she was going crazy—until it was too late.

When Laura Saunders is found strangled* with a man’s necktie, *Detective Madison Knight is assigned the case*. Her sergeant at the Stiles Police Department wants her to conclude it was an isolated incident and move on with the investigation, but Madison’s not the type to cave under pressure. She’s haunted by certain unexplainable clues at the crime scene, including the presence of a mysterious photograph. Madison believes the picture may somehow tie into the murder, but before she can dig into it, another woman’s body is discovered in a local park. *Heather Nguyen* was also murdered with the same brand of necktie that had been used on Laura.

On the surface, there doesn’t seem to be anything beyond the way they were killed that connects the women. But as Madison delves into the lives of the victims, *she unravels a web of deceit and betrayal and lays bare decades of deadly family secrets*. Edging closer to the truth, Madison’s quite sure *at least one more woman is slated to die. But can Madison piece together all the clues in time to save her?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Deuce Mora Mystery Series Vol. 1-4*



  






*Four heart-stopping, hard-boiled mysteries at a sizzling price!*
Deuce Mora’s one tough cookie–-a female sleuth with a conscience and an attitude–fiery, tough, athletic, a dirty fighter when she has to be. The scrappy lead columnist for the Chicago Journal normally writes about politics, and, rather than shying away from fights, she tends to pick them, but every once in a while, Deuce’s search for a good story brings her face to face with more trouble than she was really looking for. In Award-winning journalist Jean Heller’s first action-packed mystery featuring the intrepid sleuth, Deuce learns in short order that *if you mess with organized crime, you have to be tough—and you’d better be as much detective as reporter*. The second volume finds Deuce on the wrong side of the NSA, the FBI _and_ the CIA. At a minimum. Exhausted by these two white-knuckle investigations in one year, Deuce is content to focus on her column until she gains information that could help catch the relentless arsonist whose _Burning Rage_ is consuming Chicago. The _Ill Wind_ sweeping Chicago threatens to blow in a bloody mob war. *Fans of hard-boiled female protagonists should hang onto their fedoras—this one’s an action-packed extravaganza!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Her Silent Shadow *



  






No one is safe.

Obsession, abduction and murder are the order of the day.

She senses the impending danger with nowhere to hide. Fear has frozen her, sapped her of her will.

She hears something…

Is there a killer on the loose?

Someone savoring the moments in their mind . . .

Planning, Scheming, Plotting to kill.

Is there a serial killer lurking?

Will she be his first victim?

Don't miss this edge-of-your-seat thrill ride consisting of thirteen brand new, psychological suspense thrillers penned by Wall Street Journal, USA Today and Amazon best-selling authors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Murphy’s Luck (Murphy’s Luck Series Book 1)*



  






*Sometimes rotten luck is better than no luck at all.*

Jinxed from birth with mystifying bad luck, Murphy Drummer hasn't ventured beyond the safety of his backyard since he was a little boy. To remedy his loneliness, he became the master of a thousand hobbies and as amazing as his crazy luck.

When events demand that Murphy go in search of a new, luck-free sanctuary to spare the world from his puzzling disorder, his relentless whammy plows an uproarious path of mayhem and miracles straight to Joy Daley--an incurable optimist who never forgot to thank her lucky stars. The comical, topsy-turvy effects from the collision of Lady Luck and Murphy's jinx whimsically upends the lives of everyone in their orbit.

At first, Murphy's victims question who he is--at last, they'll be questioning who they aren't.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*An Aunt Bessie Collection - ABC: The first three books in the Isle of Man Cozy Mystery Series*



  






Together in one bargain collection, the first three books of the Isle of Man Cozy Mystery Series:

Aunt Bessie Assumes that she'll have the beach all to herself on a cold, wet, and windy March morning just after sunrise, then she stumbles (almost literally) over a dead body. Elizabeth (Bessie) Cubbon, aged somewhere between free bus pass (60) and telegram from the Queen (100), has lived her entire adult life in a small cottage on Laxey beach. For most of those years, she's been in the habit of taking a brisk morning walk along the beach. Dead men have never been part of the scenery before. Aunt Bessie assumes that the dead man died of natural causes, then the police find the knife in his chest.
Try as she might, Bessie just can't find anything to like about the young widow that she provides tea and sympathy to in the immediate aftermath of finding the body. There isn't much to like about the rest of the victim's family either. Aunt Bessie assumes that the police will have the case wrapped up in no time at all, then she finds a second body. Can Bessie and her friends find the killer before she ends up as the next victim?

Aunt Bessie Believes that Moirrey Teare is just about the most disagreeable woman she's ever had the misfortune to meet. Elizabeth Cubbon, (Aunt Bessie to nearly everyone), is somewhere past sixty, and old enough to ignore the rude woman that does her best to ruin the first session of the beginning Manx language class they are both taking. Moirrey's sudden death is harder to ignore. Aunt Bessie believes that Moirrey's death was the result of the heart condition that Moirrey always complained about. The police investigation, however, suggests that someone switched some of the dead woman's essential medications for something far more deadly. Aunt Bessie believes that she and her friends can find the killer. But with Doona suspended from work and spending all of her time with the dead woman's long-lost brother, with Hugh caught up in a brand new romance and with Inspector Rockwell chasing after a man that might not even exist, Bessie finds herself believing that someone might just get away with murder.

Aunt Bessie Considers it an honour to be giving a presentation about her research at a conference at the Manx Museum. Miss Elizabeth Cubbon is known as “Aunt Bessie” to nearly everyone in her hometown of Laxey. While she never earned a college degree, she’s become something of an expert in the history of the island that she’s called home for all of her adult life. Once she turned sixty, she stopped counting how many years that includes. Aunt Bessie considers it unfair when the entire conference schedule is thrown into disarray by Mack Dickson’s sudden arrival. Mack promises that what he has to say is important enough to warrant the upheaval. But even more turmoil follows when Bessie discovers Mack’s body only a short time after he’s finished giving his speech. Aunt Bessie considers Police Inspector Peter Corkill a poor substitute for her friend, John Rockwell. But the Manx Museum is out of Rockwell’s jurisdiction and that means Corkill is in charge of the investigation, no matter what Bessie thinks. With Corkill insisting that Mack’s death was probably an unfortunate accident, Mack’s slides that shocked the conference disappear. Bessie finds herself drawn into another investigation, and she’s determined to drag her friends, Rockwell, Doona and Hugh, in with her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Another Three Dogs in a Row: Golden Retriever Mysteries*



  






The 7th, 8th and 9th books in the golden retriever mystery series. (No need to read in order!)

Book 7: Honest to Dog

When his college friend Doug moves to Stewart's Crossing after an ugly divorce, reformed computer hacker Steve Levitan sees a way to pay forward the help he received under similar circumstances. But when Doug dies under mysterious circumstances, Steve and his crime-solving golden retriever Rochester have a new goal: Find the truth behind Doug's death, even if Steve has to risk the freedom he has fought so hard for to do it.

Contains Ponzi schemers, a Quaker funeral and cute jump drives shaped like llamas.

Book 8: Dog is in the Details

In this eighth of the golden retriever mysteries, Steve explores a part of his background I hadn't looked at yet -- growing up Jewish in the Trenton suburbs. Since he has a lot in common with me (except for the whole divorce and imprisonment thing) it seemed logical that he'd share this part of my own heritage.

Years ago, I took my first golden, Samwise, to a blessing of the animals at our synagogue here in South Florida, and that seemed like a good place to start a new story, one that would lead Steve to explore his roots. A young man suffering from mental illness disrupts the blessing of the animals at the synagogue he attends, a congregation where he grew up and celebrated his bar mitzvah. This starts Steve and Rochester on their newest investigation, one that will take Steve back into the past of his family, his congregation, and the Jewish population of the city where he was born.

As Steve teaches a class in Jewish American literature, he and Rochester nose out suspects and dig up clues to present-day crimes-and ones in the past which still influence the living. From the rabbi's Talmud study group to a homeless shelter in Trenton, our two intrepid sleuths are on the trail of someone with deep secrets, and the will to kill to protect them.

Book 9: Dog Knows

When semi-reformed computer hacker Steve Levitan learns that a girl who was kind to him in high school is accused of three murders, he and his clue-sniffing golden retriever Rochester are on the case. Could sweet, ambitious Peggy Doyle be guilty of killing three husbands? Or is someone out to make it look that way?

As teens, Steve admired Peggy because of the way she fought back from a difficult childhood to travel to France and aspire to a college degree and a career as a lawyer. When he discovers she’s been addicted to drugs, danced at a strip club, and married a biker, he’s surprised. How could the girl he knew grow up to be the woman the media are calling “The Black Widow of Birch Valley?”

Can he and Rochester dig up the clues that might acquit Peggy, while avoiding the slippery slope of hacking that could cause him to lose everything he cares for? Trust Rochester to keep Steve on the straight and narrow, and bring the real killer to justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*An American in Paris Mysteries: Books 1,2,3 *



  






The first three books of the popular An American in Paris Mysteries.
Claire Baskerville is a sixty-something newly widowed American who finds herself living and working in Paris as a private investigator for the English-speaking expat community.

In spite of a genetic brain anomaly that makes it impossible for her to remember faces –even ones she’d seen just moments before—Claire tackles the cases that the cops aren’t interested in solving. She does it with American know-how and dogged perseverance. Along the way she discovers that life in the City of Light can be a new beginning—in every way that makes life pleasurable—even for a woman of a certain age.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Rossler Foundation Mysteries*



  






*The first four books in JC Ryan's bestselling Rossler Foundation series, available together for the first time!

The 10th Cycle*

The truth about human history is about to be revealed. . . But will we be allowed to know it?

For thousands of years the truth about human history has intentionally been suppressed and exploited.

For decades scholars have been saying that the truth about human history will be found inside the Great Pyramid of Giza, but up till now no one has ever been able to find it. Those who tried have been ridiculed and persecuted.

Will Daniel Rossler and Dr. Sarah Clarke be allowed to uncover the real and true message? As they come closer to the truth, skepticism out of the academic community is replaced by evil and malicious adversaries, dumping them into a very hostile world where violence, deceit and duplicity become their daily companions. The mysterious Orion Society with its deranged and psychopathic members, the CIA, the Marines, the Mossad and even the President of the United States become involved. Not all of them have good intentions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Purrfect Revenge (The Mysteries of Max Book 3)*



  






*Keeping up with… murder*

Blorange tabby Max and ragamuffin Dooley are on the case again. This time a world-famous reality star has been found murdered in her own bed, and it looks like the crime just might be terror-related. The Kenspeckles, stars of the well-known reality show _Keeping Up with the Kenspeckles_, are in town to film a new season of their show, so the case soon turns into a complete media circus, with the Kenspeckles insisting the entire investigation is filmed for their show.

Odelia Poole, Hampton Cove’s premier reporter, teams up with Detective Chase Kingsley to catch the killer, but with cameras filming their every move, and every Kenspeckle a suspect, they’re not making a lot of progress. Good thing Odelia’s cats Max and Dooley can sneak around undetected, tracking leads and hunting clues. But first they have to pacify Shana’s French Bulldog Kane, who just might be in possession of the clue that breaks the case. And they have to outsmart Chase’s black tabby Brutus, who has his own reasons to find the killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Witch Degrees of Separation: A Witch Squad Cozy Mystery #3 *



  






The first six weeks of witch college has been emotionally draining and physically exhausting for Mercy Habernackle. She’s had to adjust to a new environment and to a new group of friends, she’s solved several murders, saved her roommate from an abduction, found out she had a brother, AND her mother came to town. All she wants is a break.

When her roommate suggests the Witch Squad take flying lessons as a way to unwind, Mercy is happy to cut loose. But when strange things start happening to her mother and a member of her flying class is found dead, Mercy and her friends must figure out who is behind all the darkness that seems to be haunting their lives.

Not only will the Witch Squad unearth long hidden secrets, but they’ll also put their friendship to the test along the way – can they come out stronger on the other side? Find out in Witch Degrees of Separation, Book 3 in The Witch Squad Cozy Mystery Series. The mystery in this book is a standalone, but the character storylines and relationships between characters are a continuation from Books 1 & 2 and it is recommended that you start reading with Book 1.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Above the Bridge *



  






When Paige MacKenzie arrives in Jackson Hole, her only goal is to complete a simple newspaper assignment about the Old West. However, it's not long before her instincts tell her there's more than a basic story to be found in the popular, northwestern Wyoming mountain area. A chance encounter with attractive cowboy Jake Norris soon has Paige chasing a legend of buried treasure, passed down through generations.

From the torn edge of a water-damaged map to the mysterious glow of an antler arch, Paige will follow clues high into the mountainous terrain and deep into Jackson's history. Side-stepping a few shady characters who are also searching for the same hidden reward, she will have to decide who is trustworthy and who is not.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Wired In: Vigilante Justice Thriller Series (Paradise Crime Thrillers Book 1) *



  






*Paradise has no protection from a hacker with a hidden agenda.*
*What would you do to uncover a deadly conspiracy?*
Special Agent Sophie Ang tackles a kidnapping case, and in tracking the criminal ring, her rogue data analysis program D.A.V.I.D. identifies an anomaly that leads her into a cat-and-mouse game online with a deadly enemy whose motives are unclear. The chase lures her through dark corridors of cyberspace into a confrontation with the violence from her past that sent her fleeing to the United States. She’ll need every skill she’s learned to defeat her worst nightmare—and the stakes couldn’t be higher.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Wired Secret: Vigilante Justice Thriller Series (Paradise Crime Thrillers Book 7) *



  






*Paradise is filled with deadly secrets.
What would you do if you were a killer’s loose end?*
Palm trees, volcanoes, and black sand beaches are the backdrop for murder as security specialist Sophie Ang, and her dog Ginger, are swept up in a multi-layered case on the Big Island of Hawaii working with a US Marshal to protect an important witness. A ghost from Sophie’s past returns to haunt her, and a love triangle tears at her heart. Sophie will need all of her friends, lovers, tech-savvy, and skills to stay alive...and that’s just her day job.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Dead-End Job Mysteries: Volume 1-7 (Dead-End Job Mystery)*



  






*THE FIRST SEVEN BOOKS IN THE DEAD-END JOB MYSTERY SERIES AVAILABLE IN A SINGLE BOX SET EDITION…
SHOP TILL YOU DROP*
Helen Hawthorne had a high-finance job, a beautiful home, and a caring husband—or so she thought until she caught him sleeping with their neighbor. But after their divorce, the judge decided that Helen had to pay alimony—and Helen figured the only way to keep her dignity would be to refuse to pay and run for it. Now hiding out in Fort Lauderdale, Helen is working as a sales clerk at a high-fashion boutique. But keeping out of trouble proves difficult when the boutique’s manager turns up dead. In desperate need of cash, Helen decides to try and find out who killed the woman for an offered reward.

*MURDER BETWEEN THE COVERS*
Helen’s taken a cash-paying job at Fort Lauderdale’s Page Turner’s bookstore. And while the job is decent enough, the owner of the store is anything but. Page Turner III is a boor with more money than brains: he’s cheating on his wife and has a long list of enemies. When he turns up dead, no one is too shocked—except for Helen, that is. The body is found in the bed of her pal Peggy, and it’s up to Helen to prove her friend innocent before the police throw the book at her…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Victim Three: A Detectives Seagate and Miner Mystery (Book 9) *



  






When graduate student Cassandra Lyons is found stabbed behind the wheel of her car in her condo's garage, Detectives Seagate and Miner suspect her live-in boyfriend, Richard Harson. Only a week before, the police responded to a domestic-disturbance call at their condo. The shouting match had something to do with Richard's affair with his ex-girlfriend, as well as Cassandra's ongoing relationship with Will Nyland, a distinguished professor. Cassandra and Nyland had just returned from a professional conference, also attended by another graduate student, Beth Park. When a video shot in a hotel room surfaces, apparently showing Cassandra and Nyland raping Beth Park, the detectives devise a new theory of the case: Beth Park exacted her revenge on her fellow grad student. But when another woman is found dead and Beth Park disappears, the detectives believe she is about to become the third victim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Abducted Odessa (A Riveting Kidnapping Mystery Series Book 2)*



  






The disappearances of two girls within the span of a week thrusts a small Texas town into panic.

Detectives investigating the case are baffled by a note left at the scene of the latest kidnapping, promising more. Cautious neighborhoods are on lockdown as the search for the missing girls spreads far and wide. Miriam Sandoval, a former-detective, known for solving a high-profile kidnapping a year prior, is soon enlisted to lend her expertise. But solving the case won’t be easy. Danger awaits with the discovery of every potential clue, and a madman is watching, confident in the outcome of his diabolical games. Can Miriam help rescue the girls before it’s too late, or will they never be seen again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.


*Dog Collar Crime: A Crime Caper Cozy Animal Mystery (A Lucie Rizzo Mystery Book 1) *



  






*Out of work and down on her luck,* Lucie Rizzo is forced to do the one thing she's long avoided—come home to her nutty, mob-infested family.

This move brings her back into the tempting arms of Frankie Falcone, the smoldering Italian ex who's no stranger to living with the mob.

When Lucie parlays her temporary dog-walking gig into a legit career, Frankie becomes her number one supporter. Suddenly, shaking her mob princess reputation doesn't seem so crazy…*until three of her clients are dognapped.*

Lucie is thrown into a criminal conspiracy straight out of a gangster movie. If she isn't careful, she could end up...
*...sleeping with the fishes!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Between a Rock and a Deadly Place (Cedar Fish Campground Book 1)*



  






*Cedar Fish Campground was supposed to be a peaceful refuge, not grounds for murder.*

Thea Pagoni is desperate to flee her stress-filled city life for the quiet of the woods after a painful divorce. When her grandmother passes away and leaves her the family campground, it seems like the perfect opportunity to find peace. But not everything is crickets and campfires.

The handyman she was promised is less than handy, the campground has fallen into severe disrepair, and with a dwindling reservation list, there’s no money to make improvements. Things are looking grim, and then a dead hiker makes everything worse. Can Thea find the killer before Cedar Fish Campground is forced to close forever and she loses everything… again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Girl In the Woods *



  






_She finally had the family she had always wanted, so why did she feel as though someone had stepped on her grave?_

Suzannah and Noel are desperate for a child so when they get the chance to adopt a young girl called Orchid, they jump at the chance. They have been warned that it will take time for Orchid to settle into their family, but the problems they encounter seem out of the ordinary. Rooms are flooded, mirrors are smashed and Orchid owns up to none of it. Then things take a sinister turn and Suzannah becomes truly frightened. Who is this child they have let into their lives and will they ever be able to tame her?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Love, Die, Neighbor: The Prequel to the Kiki Lowenstein Mystery Series*


  






LOVE, DIE, NEIGHBOR: The Prequel to the Kiki Lowenstein Mystery Series (Can be read as a stand-alone)

IT’S NEVER A GOOD SIGN WHEN THE WELCOME WAGON IS ACTUALLY A HEARSE…

As the mother of an active toddler and the wife of an often absent husband, Kiki Lowenstein already has both hands full. But when the Lowensteins move into their new house on the same day the construction crew leaves, Kiki must learn to juggle boxes, baby, and big expectations.

Her determination to be a good neighbor (and make her husband proud) hits a serious roadblock when she angers the Nordstroms, the couple who live next door. Meanwhile, Kiki’s mother-in-law is disappointed that Kiki isn’t an asset to her son’s career. She fusses at Kiki for not being more social. And Kiki’s lack of friends only adds to her sense of isolation.

The young mother is seriously overwhelmed cleaning up after various contractors leave and trying to keep up with a toddler who is happily sticking stray objects up her nose! Life takes a turn for the better when Kiki bumps into a “cleaning professional” (a cleaning lady) in the household products aisle at Home Depot. But is that any way to make friends? Kiki’s mother-in-law is not amused.

Things come to an ugly climax when the guy next door, Sven Nordstrom, dies under mysterious circumstances. Sadly, Kiki becomes a suspect. Now this young mother is forced into the one role she never planned on playing: amateur sleuth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Space Rogues: The Adventures of Wil Calder *



  






*He’s been stranded beyond the stars for years. When he buys himself a down-and-out squad, he crash-lands into a whole galaxy of trouble…*

Lone human Wil Calder is bored out of his freakin’ mind. So when he gets word of a couple of criminals being hauled to a penal colony, he figures he’s got a sweet deal to offer: Join his crew and he’ll help clear their names. But he quickly finds he’s bought a black hole of misfortune with the two disgraced convicts knowing things that they shouldn’t know. Things that will get all of them killed.

Desperate for fast money to go legit, Wil takes on one last illegal job to rob a heavily guarded space station. But when the motley band stumbles across an interstellar conspiracy, the ill-equipped ship captain must decide how far he’ll fly to bring justice to his team and the rest of the universe.

Can the accidental spaceman escape a cosmos of chaos before they all go supernova?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Big Ship, Lots of Guns (Space Rogues Book 2) *



  






*They saved the Galactic Commonwealth once. For free.

Apparently it’s a thing they do now…*

The crew of the _Ghost_ has been privateering for the Harrith government. You know, the one they saved from civil war.


It’s fun; stop pirates, smugglers and the like, and take their loot.

But nothing lasts forever. *There’s a bounty on their heads after all.*


A call from an old friend has them leave the safety of the Harrith system.


*No good deed, and all that.* Now they’re in the middle of it, again, can they survive?

At least it’s not a galactic conspiracy this time! There are, however; laughs, tears, and the first-ever Taco Tuesday in space!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Behemoth Job (Space Rogues Book 3)*



  






*The day starts like any other, venturing into spider-bear territory to rescue Bennie’s sister.*

Turns out there’s a lot of space that the Peacekeepers don’t go near, go figure spider-bear territory is on that list.

*And that’s just the start of their adventure. Things get interesting, quick!*

By interesting, I mean horrifying of course.

Their old friend Xarrix calls with a job. A job that sounds straightforward and easy. That should have been their first clue. With nothing else on their plates, the crew of the _Ghost_ finds themselves in a sector of space deemed “untamable” by the Galactic Commonwealth, working with a warlord with some pretty big plans. That should have been the second clue.

Too bad none of the crew are detectives.

Learning from his past dealings with the crew of the _Ghost_, Xarrix assigns one of his own to stay aboard the _Ghost_ to keep an eye on the crew and make sure they behave themselves as if that was possible.

What’s worse is it’s someone the team knows and don’t particularly like.

*And then there’s the space battles and grilled cheese.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Maverick Gambit (Maverick Space Adventures Book 1)*



  






*Knox defends his own.*

Space is a deadly business, a truth Knox has experienced first hand. That's why he's so protective of his ship and family. So when pirates plunder an impoverished town--a town that's earned Knox's guarded friendship--he's going to do something about it.

Knox knows the pillagers will be back for more, so his town needs protection from any and all pirates, for years to come. Only one way to do that. His friends need shields to keep their town and children safe, and Knox will get those shields. Even if he has to steal them.

Knox devises a carefully crafted plan and hires the perfect crew. He’ll “borrow” from Caravan Suppliers—the Goliath of space shipping—a company that can afford to lose an expensive shield generator. No one will know he was there. Unfortunately, no plan survives contact with the enemy.

Caravan Suppliers has a dirty slave habit, and they’ll kill to keep it secret. When Knox stumbles onto it, he endangers his crew and his family. Will this mission cost Knox more than he’s willing to pay?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Jeri Howard Anthology: Books 6-9 (The Jeri Howard Series Book 2)*



  






*A CREDIBLE THREAT*

A UC Berkeley undergrad fears the worst when her shared house receives multiple threats from an unknown antagonizer.
*WITNESS TO EVIL*

A seventeen-year-old Jeri tracked down when she swiped her mother's credit card and took off for Paris is now a "person of interest" in a murder case--and, once again, in the wind.

*WHERE THE BODIES ARE BURIED*

Jeri's newest client was about to blow the whistle on a large food manufacturer just before he took a header out his fifth-floor apartment window--but he hadn't yet told her what it was about. Next step:Undercover in the corporate office.

*A KILLING AT THE TRACK*

Set in the fascinating and forbidden racetrack backside. Dawson's complex plot is a pleasure--one dead jockey, then two dead jockeys, three exotic poisons, and several possible payoffs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Alien Safari (Alien Safari Series Book 1) *



  






*Warning! Wildlife may be dangerous. Proceed beyond this point at your own risk*.

When celebrated Omicron detective Ferrix Vaughn is called in to investigate a deadly breach on Hesperidia, a protected planet full of indigenous wildlife, he doesn't know what to expect. The place used to be a tourist attraction, but the safari tours were discontinued long ago due to rampant poaching. Only a handful of researchers live there now, including Jan Corbija, the young woman who reported the breach.

The deeper Vaughn digs, the more the evidence seems to point to a recent raid on a biotech facility in a nearby system. Whatever was stolen from there, it's attracted the attention of major political players in a time of war across the colonies. Vaughn suspects the secret is on Hesperidia, in the hands of the two fugitives who fled the murder scene.

If he wants to get to them first, he's going to need Jan's help. Her Alien Safari tour will have to reopen for this final excursion. But to survive it, they'll both need to face their demons, for a predator far deadlier than man roams the wilds of Hesperidia. And this is its killing season.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The First Shot (Lieutenant Kane - Dedicated to Death Series Book 1)*



  






For Tampa homicide lieutenant Carl Kane, death is his life. If a single award existed for sinking himself into his work, he’d have two.

But the latest crime scene he’s called to, an old abandoned factory, leaves him with more bodies than leads. Three drug dealers are found shot to death—not an uncommon sight in the least. The problem lies with the pair of middle-aged women—bound, gagged, and executed—found at the same location.

Before he can sink his teeth into the initial investigation, Kane is called out to another multiple homicide. He comes up with only more questions when the second group of murders appears connected to the first.

As the lieutenant tracks down the few leads, he begins to get a clearer picture of those he seeks. That picture quickly turns crystal clear when Kane finds himself face-to-face with someone that “armed and dangerous” doesn’t even begin to describe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Ninth Life (Lieutenant Kane - Dedicated to Death Series Book 2)*



  






An anonymous phone call sends Tampa homicide lieutenant Carl Kane straight to the scene of a murdered woman, a sight far too familiar in his line of work.

What’s even more familiar is the manner in which the woman’s life was taken—the slaying is identical to that of victims of a satanic lunatic named Koskinen, yet Kane had captured and put the man away years before.

It seems that Koskinen has found himself an admirer, maybe a follower or, worse, someone to kill on his behalf.

The first body is just the beginning. The ending holds something much worse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*DON'T LIE TO ME (Eva Rae Thomas Mystery Book 1)*



  







*When twelve-year-old Sophie Williams went on a Girl Scout summer camp, she never returned home.*



Three months later, her body is found inside her sleeping bag in the most frequented area of Cocoa Beach, and the town is outraged.

The girl isn't just any child. She's the town's most beloved surf idol, and it was believed that she could be the next Kelly Slater.

As another child, the son of a well-known senator is kidnapped, and the parents receive a disturbing video, *FBI profiler Eva Rae Thomas* — who has just returned to her hometown, divorced and out of a job — plunges into the investigation, breaking her promise to her children not to do police work again.

Local law enforcement, with her old flame Matt Miller in charge, are the ones who ask for her help in a case so unsettling that only she can solve it. But the deeper they dig, the deadlier it becomes for Matt and Eva Rae. Soon, everyone she holds dear is in grave danger as this case hits a little too close to home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*America’s Modern Wars: A brief history of the major post WWII U.S. conflicts: Korea, Vietnam, Persian Gulf, Afghanistan and Iraq *



  






Following World War II America made a bold stand against the ambitions of an aspiring USSR. Taking the lead with the recently formed NATO and UN in resisting Communist incursions, the US found itself entrenched in the Korean War, fighting the North Koreans, Chinese and Russians simultaneously. Soon afterward America once again assumed the role of resisting Communist expansion, becoming involved in the quagmire of Vietnam. With a new century approaching and the ever changing worldwide political situation resulting in the relative collapse of Communism around the world, the US was to find itself embroiled in a newly evolving style of warfare in the never ending conflict of the Middle East. Liberating Kuwait from Saddam Hussein during the Gulf War, the United States soon returned to the region, invading Afghanistan in response to the attacks on the World Trade Center, and attacking Iraq to depose Hussein and thwart his ambitions for a greater Iraq.

It is important to understand these wars, as they have transformed the political situation across the globe. From the transition of conventional battlefields to that of the undefined warfare of insurgencies, with the emergence of IED’s and the suicide vest as major weapons of terror, to the widespread use of Drones and the rise of ISIS, the very nature of warfare has radically evolved between WWII and today. The factors that led to the US involvement of each of these significant wars is explored, the key historic events of each war are covered in detail, and the long term consequences of each is considered. As well, a unique perspective is presented on the numerous key political, military and geographic factors that influenced the course of each war and ultimately contributed to the step-by-step evolution toward what has become the modern style of warfare.


----------



## PillowTalkBooks

Hey, let me share the one stop for free kindle books. A huge collection of good reads are available here: Crave Books: Free Kindle Books In All Genres. I hope you will find it useful.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*First Strike (The Kurgan War Book 1)*



  






When war comes after a century of peace, it is sudden and brutal. Taken by surprise Earth's far-flung colonies are in danger.

The only son of an admiral, Second Lieutenant Michael Sheridan finds himself thrust into a desperate conflict that he and the untried soldiers under his command are not ready for. Focusing on the people struggling to survive the onslaught, First Strike is a novel that propels the reader to the furthest limits of space. Fighting a ruthless and determined enemy, Sheridan soon learns the brutal lessons of war and that his enemy may not be what it appears to be.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Ghost Legion (Legionnaire Series Book 1)*



  






*18 years ago they came to destroy us...*

A race of conquerors from deep space had set their eyes on Earth´s riches. Their invasion slaughtered billions...
But humanity united under a common leadership and fought back. We chased them off Earth and most of the Solar System.

The war still rages on, and every year young people are sent out to die, far away from Earth.

Ethan Wang was born on the day of the invasion, during the chaos and turmoil of war, and now he´s ready to join the fight. But first he has to become a soldier, and survive his initiation into one of the toughest military units Earth ever mustered, the Ghost Legion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Printer’s Choice*



  






In January 2088, life in outer space is rocked with news of its first homicide. The dead man—a young Dominican Priest—had secretly made his way “upside” and lived as a common laborer. His intentions are a mystery and the killer’s identity and motive are questions that the best investigators of the new world cannot answer.

With public order threatened, the reputation of the ruling engineers at stake, and criminal elements seizing the opportunity to gain control, authorities seek help from Earth—itself recovering from decades of war and environmental crises. With assistance from the Vatican, they recruit Father John Francis McClellan, a parish priest from Boston and a retired US Marine Corps expert in “high-defs”—the artificially intelligent three-dimensional printers that built the new world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Airliner Down: An Aviation Thriller*



  






Flight 2262 is bound for paradise, but a rogue terrorist could send it to the bottom of the ocean…

Kevin can’t wait to land in Hawaii for a romantic getaway. But when the off-duty pilot takes a glance at his GPS, he’s in for a surprise: the plane is headed to the middle of the Pacific Ocean. And he’s the only one who knows it…

Expecting the worst, Kevin heads to the cockpit. Before he can take the controls, he’s got a rookie air marshal, a stewardess with a grudge, and a barricade to get through. With a storm on the way and limited fuel, Kevin must recruit the support of the frightened passengers to save the day. As long as he can survive the one person on board who won’t rest until all of them are dead…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Inside Cut: A C.T. Ferguson Crime Novel (The C.T. Ferguson Mystery Novels Book 7) *



  






It’s March. The most important time of the year in college hoops. John Hanson College is breezing through their conference en route to the NCAA tournament.

But are they?

Games they should win going away turn out to be close contests. Calvin’s mother hires private investigator C.T. Ferguson because she suspects her son is under a lot of pressure from the wrong people.

She’s right.

But the issue goes way, way beyond basketball. And it might swallow up Calvin and C.T. both.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Intrepid (Taurian Empire Book 1)*



  






*A military space opera from an enlisted man's point of view*

Discovering new worlds. What could be better.

What was supposed to be a six month cruise of discovery had turned into a glorified baby sitting adventure for a bunch of civilians. Leave it to the Imperial Navy to ruin a good thing.
Petty Officer Tanner just wanted to finish the patrol and get back to normal. That, and as far away from the enticing Miss Nora Johnson as possible.
All that changed when the ISS Intrepid was threatened with destruction and he quickly became the only thing between these civilians and instant death.

Crash landing on the strange new world. Petty Officer Eric Tanner must keep these civilians alive until they were rescued. Heaven knows. they weren't going to do it on their own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*QUANTUM Civil War: (Book 1)*



  






A lifetime lived in under a minute? Impossible, everyone thought.
Until now...
Click and start reading this epic series today!

An Opamari scientist has found away. By cloning a subject and sending the clone back in time, the subject can live the clone's entire life in less than a minute of sleep. But all actions have consequences. Playing with the past can be disastrous for the present.

When a ruthless tycoon steals the technology, the future of the galaxy is at risk. Will humans, after being slaughtered by the Opamari more than 50,000 years before, be resurrected by the tycoon's actions?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Fourteen Days: A Heart-Pounding Kidnapping Thriller (Kat Beckman Book 2) *



  






*Eleven-year-old Carlye Morgan is gone.*

Kidnapped from summer camp, the police have no leads and the clock is ticking. There’s been no ransom demand, no contact from the kidnappers.

With a reputation for solving mysteries, the family finds Kat Beckman and asks for her help.

On the trail, Kat is pulled into a web of murder, conspiracy and violation. She becomes desperate to find Carlye, fueling her own obsession about saving the family.

But the people that have taken Carlye aren’t about to give up without a fight, even if it means going after Kat… and her family.

Will Kat fight back? Will she be too late to save Carlye?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Hidden Agenda: A Dan Roy Thriller (The Dan Roy Series Book 1)*



  






Dan Roy is an elite Black Ops soldier. His life has been a never ending spectrum of action. Now, his soul needs a break.
He moves to London, looking to forgive and forget. But life has other plans for him. An old face from the past pulls him back into a vicious plot that ranges from London to Afghanistan. Dan agrees to help, but he is betrayed...
His only confidant is Major Guptill, his old commander, who dies mysteriously. Dan rescues the Major's daughter, Chloe, from certain death. Soon, Chloe and hims are chased by an evil force that spans countries and governments. As Chloe confides in Dan, he begins to care for her more deeply than his battle scarred heart can understand.
In a race against time to save the world from destruction, Dan and Chloe find themselves up against a terrifying terrorist attack. There is no one to help. When Chloe disappears, Dan has to fight with his back to the wall.
It's the way he fights best.
Because failure is not an option...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dark Water: A Dan Roy Thriller (The Dan Roy Series Book 2) *



  






_*Action, intrigue, razor taut suspense, the second book of the bestselling Dan Roy series has it all.*_
Who reads your emails? Who hides in the undersea cables?
The enemy is at the gates. No one knows.
But one man finds out. *Dan Roy.
Can he stop them?*
Dan is back home in Virginia, USA, to settle his affairs. Then he is free to roam the world.
But when an innocent woman is abducted in broad daylight, Dan responds to her call for help.
His actions leads him into the dangerous vortex of a global plot. A plot designed to cripple America.
Maybe for good.
Deep under the blue waters of the Eastern Seaboard hides a deadly secret, and the enemy know about it.
They have arrived, and will stop at nothing to unleash mayhem.
Only Dan Roy, ex Black Ops warrior, stands in their way. This time, even Dan might have taken on more than he can handle...
But Dan is a survivor, and come hell or high water, he will fight till his last breath.
Meet the new hero everyone is talking about.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Trouble at Turtle Beach: A Kate Benedict Paranormal Mystery (The Kate Benedict Series Book 6) *



  






*ROMANTIC GETAWAY BUZZKILL:
DEATH NEVER TAKES A HOLIDAY!*
Harried, overworked architect Kate Benedict has no sooner stepped off the ferry to a tiny, remote *island in Seychelles, primed to de-stress and celebrate at a destination wedding,* than she spots imminent danger – auras spinning above the heads of two people on the dock. One’s a stranger, but the other’s the groom!

Kate has a gift – or possibly a curse. Unfortunately for her, she can predict death. When she sees the spinning circle of air above someone’s head, her heart sinks. She calls it an aura, and *unless she can locate the source of danger and intervene, the person is destined to die* within a matter of days.

But since the potential victim must be convinced of the danger, usually there’s no way to intervene with a stranger. When the second man is found drowned, Kate knows she has to tell her boyfriend Josh that the groom, Josh’s close friend from college, has an aura.

It’s hard to convince Josh’s friends that *a murderer is lurking among the gracious islanders, the chill tourists, and serene natural beauty* – but with a suspicious fire and a third aura sighting, the evidence is mounting. Until they can find the murderer, Kate and Josh have to keep the groom safe and fend off *the worst wedding crasher ever – Death!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Rebekka Franck: Vol 1-5*



  






*The Queen of Scream Novels channels Wes Craven in this 5-in-1 boxed set!

˃˃˃ One, Two ... He is coming for you*
Set in the Danish coastal town of Karrebaeksminde; journalist Rebekka Franck returns to her hometown with her six-year-old daughter. She is trying to escape her ex-husband and starting a new life for her and her daughter when the small sleepy town experiences a murder. One of the kingdoms wealthiest men is brutally murdered in his summer residence in Karrebaeksminde. While Rebekka Franck and her punk photographer Sune try to cover the story for the local newspaper another murder happens on a high society rich man. Now Rebekka Franck realizes that the drowsy little kingdom of Denmark has gotten its first serial killer and soon a series of dark secrets - long buried but not forgotten - will see the day of light.

*˃˃˃ Three, Four ... Better lock your door:*
It was supposed to be a night of fun, pleasure, lust, and pain for Susanne Larsen when she agreed to meet with a stranger from an S&M chatroom. She met him for dinner that later led to casual, anonymous sex at the hotel room at the local inn.

But someone else showed up in the room, and suddenly it was no longer a game.

Zeeland Times star reporter Rebekka Franck and her photographer Sune are covering the case for the newspaper, and soon they find themselves deeply involved in a story of terrifying horror and ugly secrets.

*˃˃˃ Five, Six ... Grab your Crucifix:*
The Priest is a man with a mission from God. He is to help those possessed by evil to become free from their stronghold finally. He has expelled demons for years and had great success.

But there is one demon he never managed to cast out. And that demon has now come back to get him.

Rebekka Franck and Sune are on vacation in Northern Zeeland when they suddenly find themselves involved in what turns out to be their most horrifying case to this date.

*˃˃˃ Seven, Eight ... Gonna stay up late*
She thought she could keep it a secret.

Just fourteen years old, Amalie thought she could take off and go to the festival with her best friend without anyone knowing it - without her parents finding out. Amalie thought she was safe when she met a man offering her drugs. Amalie thought she was safe when she went alone to her tent to take the pills. But when she opened her eyes and found herself in the man's basement, she knew she wasn't safe anymore.

*˃˃˃ Nine, Ten ... Never sleep again*
It is business as usual when Henrik Fenger picks up a girl in the bar and cheats on his wife with her in his hotel room. But, when he opens his eyes the very next morning nothing is as usual anymore.

Henrik Fenger is the victim of a horrendous crime whose like has never been seen in the small kingdom of Denmark.

Rebekka Franck is on her way to spend a nice relaxing week of vacation with her ex-husband Peter and her daughter Julie. They're supposed to work on their relationship and find each other as a family again, but soon Rebekka is pulled away when she is called in to cover the case for the newspaper along with her photographer and former boyfriend Sune Johansen.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Witch of a Godmother (Witch Reborn Book 1)*



  






_*The most powerful witches live more than one lifetime.*_

I've come to realize that now. The natural order of things is for a mother to raise her children. Not the other way around.

My new housemate Kimberly doesn't know yet what (or who) her newborn daughter is, but I do. I was there when she was born and shared a short soul-gaze with my own mother. Someday, I'll have to break the news to Kimberly, but not today.

Or this week, it looks like. Not with all the shenanigans going on in Wind's Crossing.

Who would have thought buying a simple desk at an estate auction would lead to so much trouble for my little shop? The break-ins ticked me off, but I could live with them. I had my own way of handling things like that.

But when the last break-in yielded a dead body? Well, a witch has to draw the line somewhere.

Besides, I'm a Ravenswind Witch and head priestess of the Gemstone Coven. We don't rest until justice is served. One way or another.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*ARMS War for Eden: (Book 1)*



  






What do you do with badass heroes when they are finished being heroes?
That's not up to anyone but them...
Grab this first of a fast-action series and find out what happens today!

Bioengineered Humans, bred for fighting war. The war has ended in a truce. After training for and fighting a war their entire lives, Harris Gruberg and Tawnish Freely find themselves expelled from the military when a truce is declared between the two Human factions. They struggle to find work among a civilian population who fears them. Running guns to the outer colonies turns out be their salvation. But those weapons threaten to bring back the Great War. Our heroes are determined to not let that happen.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Qualify (The Atlantis Grail Book 1)*



  






*The Atlantis Grail has been optioned for development as a feature film series and/or TV series.

You have two options. You die, or you Qualify.*

The year is 2047. An extinction-level asteroid is hurtling toward Earth, and the descendants of ancient Atlantis have returned from the stars in their silver ships to offer humanity help.

*But there’s a catch.*

They can only take a tiny percent of the Earth’s population back to the colony planet Atlantis. And in order to be chosen, you must be a teen, you must be bright, talented, and athletic, and you must *Qualify*.

Sixteen-year-old *Gwenevere Lark* is determined not only to Qualify but to rescue her entire family.

*Because there’s a loophole.*

If you are good enough to Qualify, you are eligible to compete in the brutal games of the *Atlantis Grail*, which grants all winners the laurels, high tech luxuries, and full privileges of Atlantis Citizenship. And if you are in the *Top Ten*, then all your wildest wishes are granted… Such as curing your mother’s cancer.

*There is only one problem.

Gwen Lark* is known as a klutz and a nerd. While she’s a hotshot in classics, history, science, and languages, the closest she’s come to sports is a backyard pool and a skateboard.

This time she is in over her head, and in for a fight of her life, against impossible odds and world-class competition—including *Logan Sangre*, the most amazing guy in her school, the one she’s been crushing on, and who doesn’t seem to know she exists.

Because every other teen on Earth has the same idea.

*You Qualify or you die*.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Shaken (Quake Runner: Alex Kayne Book 1)*



  






*Alex Kayne wanted to make the world a better, safer place for everyone—now she's on the run.*

A fugitive, wanted for murder and epsionage, Alex survives through skill, training, and a little luck. And with the help of her invention: the Quantum Integrated Encryption Key. 
QuIEK—pronounced "Quake"—is the ultimate digital skeleton key. With it, Alex can bypass any security system, access any file, and open any door. Which is why world governments and agencies are determined to take it from her.

*But Alex Kayne has a purpose...*

She helps the helpless. And this time, she's helping a young woman whose cutting-edge prosthetic arm has been stolen. 
The case has grown cold. The FBI don't consider it a priority. Alex Kayne does.
Risking everything, Alex races to recover the prosthetic arm, before she finds herself locked in the deepest hole the US law enforcmeent alphabet agencies can find.
She may never clear her name. But she will help the hopeless and disenfranchised.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Price of Time *



  






*Would your character change ...
if you had all the money in the world?
And all the time?
Would you become a better person?
Or worse?*

_Imagine Agatha Christie meets Michael Crichton in a fast-paced, philosophical mystery thriller._
*___*

There’s a secret in Silicon Valley. A discovery. An invention. One so startling and surprisingly sinister that it needs to be concealed—at any price.

Tim Tigner takes a step back from his bestselling Kyle Achilles series to introduce Zachary Chase and Skylar Fawkes in a fresh standalone novel that’s bound to keep you glued and guessing. With secluded meetings, sudden disappearances and strange murders; secret agents, skillful assassins and sexy locations; The Price of Time is packed with fast-paced action and first-class intellectual intrigue.

Propelling the thrills and perched at the middle of the mystery is one of humanity’s great questions: _Would finding the Fountain of Youth be a blessing?_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*HADRON Dark Matter: (Book 1)*



  






The infrastructure that enables our civilization, power, and communications, is nullified. Billions die from starvation. Life on Earth is shaken to its core... Grab this first exciting book today and see just how bad it gets!

As altruistic as most of us believe ourselves to be, we would rapidly become our own worst enemies. In the event of a collapse, how far would you be willing to push your morals to survive? To feed and shelter your family?

After scientists using the Large Hadron Collider discover dark matter, the world is plunged into chaos. Massive waves of electromagnetic interference, coming from space, take out all grid power and forms of communication the world over. Cities go dark, food and clean-water supplies are quickly used up. Marauders rule the highways. Fearing invasion, our militaries are ordered to stay at their bases. Our politicians go underground.

This eight book adventure begins as a modern day, Human survival story and then morphs into an all out fight for rule of our section of the Milky Way. If you love reading apocalypse-turned-science-fiction, and reading late into the night, this saga was made for you! Are you a survivor?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Wavell's Command: The Crucible of War Book 1 *



  






*Volume 1 of The Crucible of War trilogy covers General Wavell’s command, a period that began triumphantly with the rout of the Italian Army and ended in catastrophe with the devastating entry of Rommel into the conflict.*


On 11th June 1940, Mussolini declared war on Britain and France. From their colony in Libya, the Italians began invading Egypt in an attempt to expand their African Empire.


Thus began the Desert War – a battle to secure critical Middle East oil supplies which would last for three years.


Commander-in-Chief of the Middle East was General Sir Archibald Wavell. By 1940, and with limited resources, he was responsible for all British land forces in Egypt, the Sudan, Palestine, Transjordan and Cyprus, as well as the Army formations in British Somaliland, Aden, Iraq and along the shores of the Persian Gulf. The area for which he had accepted military command thus included nine different countries in two continents.


In December 1940 in Libya, Wavell’s Western Desert Force of 36,000 men attacked the Italians across desolate and inhospitable terrain in order to keep Egypt from falling to the Axis and shield access to the Red Sea, the Persian Gulf and possibly even India from Hitler.


Attack was the only form of defense and under field commander General Richard O’Connor, an immensely successful and exhilarating campaign was carried out against Marshal Graziani’s forces. The Italians were pushed back hundreds of miles and 130,000 prisoners were taken. By February 1941 nearly all Axis forces had been expelled from North Africa.


It was a remarkable triumph in one of the most dramatic theatres of the Second World War which paved the way for later victories, but not immediately – as Rommel’s Afrika Korps meant Wavell, with a now weakened Western Desert Force, was ordered to send men to Greece, despite his conviction that victory was close.


The tide of war was about to turn once more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Die Noon (Goodnight Mysteries Book 1) *



  






Matilda Dare can’t sleep. Her insomnia is one more reason to move to the quirky small town of Goodnight, New Mexico after she inherits a house, a small newspaper, and two old dogs there. But despite the Goodnight name, Matilda still spends hers wide awake, and she has good reason after a reporter is murdered. With a mystery to solve, she begins to investigate the town and uncovers more suspects than she knows what to do with. Meanwhile, the hottie cowboy sheriff is doing his own investigation into Matilda, and the mysterious, handsome stranger, who just happens to live with her, is showing up in all the wrong places. As her investigation continues, danger increases, and it might end up spelling lights out for Matilda.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Garden Girls Cozy Mysteries Series: Cozy Mystery Box Set I (Books 1-3)*



  






*Discover why so many fans love the Garden Girls Mysteries with over 3,000 Four and Five Star Reviews on Amazon and Goodreads!*

*"Murder She Wrote Meets the Golden Girls in This Humorous Small Town Mystery Series!"*


*The Garden Girls Cozy Mystery Series contains no foul language, sex, or gore...Just clean, cozy mysteries the whole family can enjoy!*

Treat yourself to this 3 Book Box Set with more than 700 pages of fun-filled, clean cozy mysteries and get to know Gloria and the Garden Girls as they solve mysteries in their cozy town of Belhaven.

Garden Girls Cozy Mysteries Box Set I (Books 1-3)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*CRIME IN THE HEAT a fiercely addictive crime thriller (Detective Markham Mystery and Suspense Book 7) *



  






*DETECTIVE MARKHAM RACES TO UNCOVER WHO IS AT THE CENTRE OF A KILLING SPREE*

A body is found stuffed in the refrigerator at a doctor’s office in a local community centre. The victim is twenty-something English teacher Rebecca ‘Bex’ Shawcross. The *cause of death: strangulation*.

*Detective Gil Markham* and Detective George Noakes discover *the victim wasn’t short of enemies*. Rumours swirl about her crooked MP father and her own ruthless ambitions.

And *no one is afraid to speak ill of the dead*.

*THEN THE KILLER STRIKES AGAIN*

And again.

And again.

Each victim works at the centre, yet they have nothing else in common. An arrogant administrator, a kindly midwife, a gentle, empathetic counsellor.

*WHAT IS THE CONNECTION?*

Markham and his team race to uncover *who will be next on the kill list*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Starship Relic (Lost Colony Uprising Book 1) *



  






*Ancient alien technology. Secret histories. And squids. In space.*

Max is completing a survey in the barren, frozen north of planet Grailliyn, when he makes a startling discovery. There's a high-tech pod buried beneath the ice, and inside the pod is a young woman. She speaks his language, but with a strange accent.

The two are barely past awkward introductions when they are attacked. Max and his new friend are forced to flee. The worst part? They don't even know who is trying to kill them, or why.

Now, with assassins on their tail, the duo must find a way off the planet without blowing their cover. And then, if they can do that without getting eaten by space monsters, they might just find out the truth about their world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Becoming K-9: A bomb dog's memoir (K-9 heroes Book 1) *



  






"Until you, hoomans, learn to sniff each other's butts so you can read each other's thoughts, you'll need us, dogs, to guide you, love you, and make you better people.”
Corporal K-9 Guinness Van Jones
If you thought being a K-9 is easy, think again. What's the hardest, you ask? Sniffing bombs? No sir. That's easy once you know what to look for. Apprehending perpetrators? Nope. That's fun. The hardest part of being a K-9 is training people.
Humans don't know how to communicate. It's not their fault that they have blunt teeth, fixed ears, and no tail. As for their nose, they can't tell goose guano from duck poop and can't even read each other's thoughts.
That's why they need dogs. To guide them, take care of them, and set them right.
Becoming K-9 is the story of how I grew from a feisty pup into a fierce K-9. How I looked after my humans, helped them focus on the half-full bowl of kibble, and taught them unconditional love. Because, whether you're young or old, rich or poor, dog or human, there's nothing more potent than love. Not even death. Love is the only thing we get to take with us when we die.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Welcome: A Humorous International Mystery (Jack Dillon Dublin Tales Book 1)*



  






*MARSHAL DILLON RIDES INTO DUBLIN … And the bad guy population starts dropping.* (But maybe you’d better hide your women.)

*WELCOME!* is the first tale in the *humorous, rollicking* *international thriller series* of Dublin tales featuring dashing detective Jack “Dildo” Dillon by Mike Faricy. Jack’s no less libidinous than Faricy’s popular Dev Haskell, but he’s a bit more mature—and way better with a gun.

Think *action-packed*: Marshal Dillon Rides Into Dublin. Jack's a U.S. Marshal abroad, escorting a fugitive named Daniel Ackerman and having a wonderful time—at first. All goes smoothly, and he’s had a splendid tour of the fair city in the company of Garda (Officer) Ann Dumphy—the lovely colleen assigned to mind him—until the transfer of the prisoner at the airport. It seems Ackerman’s Russian partner would prefer that Ackerman not stand trial in the U.S., and sends a team of his thugs to prevent it.

Suddenly Marshal Dillon finds himself in a very wrong place at a very wrong time. He ends up in hot water with the American Embassy for carrying a gun in Dublin, but the Irish authorities might just have a little different take on things...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Meow (Catnip Assassins Book 1)*



  






*Assassin. Private Investigator. Cat shifter.*

Kat is used to killing people, but for a blank cheque, she's willing to do the opposite and help solve a murder - even though it sounds boring as hell. That is, until she finds some body parts in her fridge, makes friends with the neighbourhood cats and realises there may be an assassin better than her…

Suddenly, things have become purrfectly exciting.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Adventure of the Blue Belt Buckle: A New Sherlock Holmes Mystery (New Sherlock Holmes Mysteries Book 10) *



  






THE ADVENTURE OF THE BLUE BELT BUCKLE: AN AMERICAN ARTIST WAS MURDERED AND THE CROWN JEWELS MAY BE AT RISK.
A young street urchin, one of the Baker Street Irregulars, discovers a man’s belt and buckle under a bush in Hyde Park. He brings it to Sherlock Holmes, hoping for a reward. The buckle is unique and stunning, gleaming turquoise stones set in exquisitely carved silver; a masterpiece from the native American west. A body of an American Indian is found in a hotel room in Mayfair. Scotland Yard seeks the help of Sherlock Holmes in solving the murder. The victim is the brilliant artist that created and wore the buckle. A secret key is found leading Sherlock Holmes to a replica set of the Crown Jewels. The real Jewels, supposedly secure inside the Tower of London are in danger of being stolen or destroyed. The Queen’s Diamond Jubilee, to be held in just a few months, could be ruined. Sherlock Holmes, Dr. Watson, Scotland Yard, the Home Office and even Her Majesty all team up to prevent a crime of unspeakable dimensions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*THESE LITTLE LIES (Detective Inspector Siv Drummond Book 1) *



  






*DETECTIVE INSPECTOR SIV DRUMMOND IS LOOKING FOR A FRESH START. WHAT SHE GETS IS TWO DEAD BODIES.*

It’s *Detective Inspector Siv Drummond*’s first day back on the job, joining a new team in a new town. This fresh start isn’t going to be easy. Still mourning the death of her husband, she must push aside her grief to focus on her first case.

Lauren Visser and Matis Rimas are found *stabbed to death* in the idyllic woodland by the River Bere. Their mutilated bodies lie within feet of each other. *A photograph of an unknown girl* sits on Lauren’s chest.

She was an activist and wild swimmer. He was fishing illegally.

*WHAT IS THEIR CONNECTION?*

Siv and her team start ruling out suspects, but *no one tells the truth when everyone has something to hide*.

What will be dredged up by the investigation?

*CAN DI SIV DRUMMOND FIGHT THE CURRENT OF LIES OR WILL SHE BE SWEPT AWAY?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Reincarnationist Papers - Origins Prequel (INFINITE Series)*



  






*The Reincarnationist Papers is now the Paramount movie INFINITE starring Mark Wahlberg.*


Oprah Magazine lists The Reincarnationist Papers as one of 28 books to read before they are 2021’s most popular movies

Discovered in an antique store in Rome at the turn of the millennium, The Reincarnationist Papers offers a tantalizing glimpse into the Cognomina, a secret society of people who possess total recall of their past lives.
Evan Michaels struggles with being different, with having the complete memories of two other people who lived sequentially before him. He fights loneliness and believes his ‘condition’ is unique until he meets Poppy. She recognizes his struggle because she has the same ‘condition’, except that she is much older, remembering back seven consecutive lives. But there is something else she must share with Evan – she is a member of a secret society of others like them. They are, in effect, near immortals - compiling experiences and skills over lifetimes into near superhuman abilities that they have used to drive history toward their own agenda on a longer timeline.
Through Poppy, Evan is invited into the Cognomina but he must decide if he can face their tests before entering this new mysterious society as their equal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Odyssey: A first-contact colony ship space opera. (Galactic Neighborhood Book 2)*



  






Colonization of an inhabited planet is forbidden. Someone broke the rules.

Under mysterious circumstances, the colony ship, Odyssey, settled on the strangely barren world of Sahara. Eighty years later, and with no help in sight, their long-term survival is in question.

When help finally arrives, long buried secrets of the past, and the machinations of a scheming politician, threaten to upset carefully laid plans for prosperity.

Caught in the middle are the Rxyl - an elusive, telepathic species already inhabiting the planet. Unaware of the human intrigue, a fortuitous accident forges a bond between the races which will alter the destiny of both peoples forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Woo Woo: Paranormal Cozies*



  






*A GHOST, A VAMPIRE, AND A PSYCHIC WALK INTO A BOOK …

WOO-WOO: An exuberant anthology containing SIX top-rated cozy mysteries with an element of woo-woo-- paranormal thrills and chills and an almost…uncanny…set of loveable characters who’ll stay on your mind for weeks.

Plus a BONUS book--all now available in a box set for a SUPERNORMAL price!

Volume 1: THE AURA, *a Kate Benedict Paranormal Mystery by Carrie Bedford.

Life spins out of control for London architect Kate Benedict when she sees a dancing aura above certain people’s heads that signals death. *Suddenly she’s psychic.* But that can't be! In her circle, the supernatural is strictly for the superstitious. And yet…people close to her are dying.

*Vol. 2: LOVE BITES, *“An engaging, sinister romp” by Adrienne Barbeau, author of the Vampyres of Hollywood series.

The sexy, tongue-in-cheek crime-solving duo of Detective Peter King and Ovsanna Moore is a charismatic alchemy of *MOONLIGHTING* and *TRUE BLOOD*. Ovsanna, the successful owner of her own Hollywood film studio and the star of 17 blockbuster horror films, is a 450-year-old vampyre.

*Volume 3: LOVE AFTER DEATH,* the *THIRD *book in The Jolie Blonde Series: A Louisiana Trilogy by M.A. Harper.

Harper creates a unique and spooky triangle: a newlywed couple and the ghost of the woman’s handsome and much-missed husband. Definitely not your average paranormal romance. This is a funny, warm, feel-good tale with enough literary heft and humor to stick to the ribs.

*Volume 4: BAD GIRL SCHOOL* is teen author Red Q. Arthur’s debut novel.

One tiny slip-up lands the most accomplished teen burglar in California in a remote residential school for “gifted teens” where she quickly discovers a secret about herself—she's psychic. Reeno learns her dying sister’s disease is the result of an ancient Mayan curse, and to break it she must time travel to an ancient Mayan city and steal the one item Reeno’s mentor needs to save the world. Piece o’ cake.

*Volume 5: THE DELPHI AGENDA* is the *FIRST *Lisa Emmer Historical Thriller by Rob Swigart.

Papyrologist Lisa Emmer’s world flips when esteemed Paris historian Dr. Raimond Foix is murdered. Lisa finds clues at the crime scene to a secret kept hidden for centuries. These clues make her a prime suspect in the murder investigation, and also put her directly in the cross-hairs of a deadly commando group that proves to be none other than a contemporary offshoot of the Inquisition.

She discovers that the fugue states she experiences and has always thought were a liability may be an almost paranormal ability to see things in ways others cannot.

*Volume 6: OTHER PEOPLE’S SKELETONS* is the *SIXTH* book in Edgar-winner Julie Smith's Rebecca Schwartz series.

Secrets spill out of these pages like hornets out of a nest, each with its distinct sting, as author Smith weaves a thrill-packed and complicated San Francisco mystery that’s as much about how little we know about our nearest and dearest as it is about whodunit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Custer at the Alamo*



  






Sent 40 years into the past by a spell of Chief Sitting Bull, General George Custer and the Seventh Cavalry join Davy Crockett to fight at the Alamo against Mexican forces led by General Antonio Lopez de Santa Anna.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Wolf: A Story of Hate (Holocaust Survivor Memoirs World War II Book 7) *



  






*The true story of a young Jewish man imprisoned in corporate-owned labor camps during WWII*
His name is Wolf.

He was caught up in the most vicious and disgraceful mass slaughter of people in history.

His experiences during the Holocaust are relevant today, resonating with decent human beings who are concerned about morally corrupt leaders and their admiring masses, which, together with self-serving corporations, can orchestrate tragedies against their own populations.

Imagine Wolf’s story was your story. The story of your child, parent, friend, loved one. How would you cope knowing you are hostage to a government and manufacturing firms rallying to destroy you?

Millions fell victim to political extremism and corporate greed and indifference. Alliances between political fanaticism and financial interests can quickly plunge societies into an abyss of exploitation and genocide. These alliances, if left unchecked, can once again create well-oiled machines of human destruction, where governments, corporations, and followers choose hate over kindness, murder over empathy, torture over love.



*˃˃˃ This is where hate led humanity, and where it can take us again if we are not vigilant.*
"First they came for the socialists, and I did not speak out - because I was not a socialist.

Then they came for the trade unionists, and I did not speak out - because I was not a trade unionist.

Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out - because I was not a Jew.

Then they came for me - and there was no one left to speak for me.'

Pastor Martin Niemöller


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Jet Age: True Tales of the Air Since 1945*



  






*The story of aviation since 1945 is one of human endeavour and courage in the face of terrifying odds.*

As the sound barrier was broken, mankind stood on the brink of a new era of speed, but the pioneers of the new technology also faced terrible danger. In the pursuit of new heights and speeds, countless men lost their lives. Robert Jackson tells their fascinating, moving, and often inspiring stories. From the battle to intercept the Starfighter fighter-bomber that careened over Europe with a dead pilot at the controls, to the brilliant Russian airborne operation which overwhelmed Czechoslovakia in a few hours, to the astonishing near-total air supremacy achieved by Israel in the Six Day War of 1967 against superior numbers, he takes the reader on a thrilling journey through some of the most dramatic stories in aviation history.

With the telling eye for detail that comes from his own experience as a pilot, Robert Jackson is a brilliant chronicler of a dramatic era in history.

_The Jet Age_ is a captivating exploration of the golden age of aviation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Syndicate’s Journey*



  






Thousands of years in the future, light-years away from the Solar System and humanity are Earth’s descendants which are the transhumans. They live on a planet called Nuwurth in the Tarkington System.

The transhuman’s lives are a part of the worldwide program, called the Syndicate. Six generals split rule over the different areas of Nuwurth and one general rules above them.

General Deschner sends four of the generals on a classified mission to two alien planets without prior knowledge. Will they be successful in investigating these planets or will they fail?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*THE SPY IN THE COBRA CORRIDOR*



  






*18 HOURS...
IS IT ENOUGH TO FIND A BETRAYED ARMS DEALER HIDING IN BEIRUT?
AND STOP A MISSILE STRIKE?* 

James Cable is delighting, resting in his post-traumatic stress state, as all hell breaks loose inside the *Situation Room*. Syrian terrorists hiding out in Beirut are threatening a *missile strike* on two American cities.

*Clandestine Operations* urgently call him in to save the lives of hundreds of thousands. But placing this operations officer from the CIA alongside his brother John in a *special black ops* team is no one's first choice.

*Disaster strikes* right at the start en route to Beirut when James disobeys orders in an F-22 dogfight and the whole team gets blown out of the sky. James and John are the only ones able to eject over the southern countryside of Lebanon.

They are now left with *only eight hours* on this *dangerous mission* to hunt for the terrorists and save the lives of millions across what the *CIA, NSA & DOD* term *The Cobra Corridor* - all area between the *thirty fifth and fortieth northern parallels* which includes _China, North Korea, India, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Iran, Iraq, Syria and The United States of America_."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Fractured (The Mark Thurman Series Book 1) *



  






Orthopedic trauma surgeon Mark Thurman and preeminent stem cell scientist Claire Hodgson develop a method to heal fractures in days. When former Navy SEAL sniper, John Bristow is delivered to the emergency room with multiple gunshot wounds they have the perfect human patient to test their medical breakthrough. Normalcy deteriorates into chaos when the killers reappear. Thurman finds himself in a tangled web of espionage, extortion and revenge as he tries to rescue the patient, who once saved his life. A 2018 Kindle Scout winner and 2019 Silver Falchion award finalist for best thriller at the Killer Nashville International Writers Conference.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Murder (and Baklava) (A European Voyage Cozy Mystery—Book 1)*



  






When London Rose, 33, is proposed to by her long-time boyfriend, she realizes she is facing a stable, predictable, pre-determined (and passionless) life. She freaks out and runs the other way—accepting instead a job across the Atlantic, as a tour-guide on a high-end European cruise line that travels through a country a day. London is searching for a more romantic, unscripted and exciting life that she feels sure exists out there somewhere.

London is elated: the European river towns are small, historic and charming. She gets to see a new port every night, gets to sample an endless array of new cuisine and meet a stream of interesting people. It is a traveler’s dream, and it is anything but predictable.

But when a wealthy, high-maintenance passenger suddenly turns up dead outside of Budapest, the cruise has become a bit too unpredictable. Even worse: as the last person to see her alive, suspicion falls on London, leaving her no choice but to solve the crime (with her new sidekick, an orphaned dog), and save her cruise line and herself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Tin-Can Canucks: A Century of Canadian Destroyers*



  






Bordered by three oceans, Canada's Navy has always needed ships and crew who could brave the harshest of seas to enforce her sovereignty and protect her freedom. The destroyer has been "the very finest ship" for such tasks. Their crews may call them 'tin-cans' but these hardy ships have faced off against U-Boats, Gunboats, Sampans and North Atlantic gales. From Ushant to Inchon, from the frigid Atlantic and wide Pacific to the narrow Gulf, they have sailed and fought and shown the flag.They are the greyhounds of the seas. They are the Tin-Can Canucks.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Star Spire (Chronicles of Nethra Book 1)*



  






*They hatched a plan to steal from the universe's deadliest assassins, but when the crew of the Vandal discovers a fresh threat aboard their very ship they realize they might just be in over their heads.*

Fresh off a job in a neighboring system, Markus Frost and his crew are given less than a week to contrive a way to steal an illegal piece of technology – the Starfire Conduit – before it's sold to the Ghenza Collective. They're pulling out all the stops for this one, but when their pilot and resident hacker makes a gambit with some experimental technology that immediately backfires, the crew is forced to rethink everything if they are going to survive. With danger at every turn and their very lives at stake, the crew is going to need to get creative if they hope to make it off the Star Spire alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Last Journalist (An Alex Vane Media Thriller Book 5)*



  






*Someone in Seattle is murdering journalists...and Alex Vane might be next.*

On a cold, rainy night in Seattle, a legendary journalist is found face down in the street below a posh high-rise. Local police are calling it a suicide, but Alex Vane sees signs of murder.
With help from a brash young journalist, Alex pieces together clues from the dead man's extraordinary career. But an unexpected discovery leads him to believe that all those legendary scoops may have been built on a lie so great it led to his murder.

If what he's discovered is true, it's proof of a conspiracy that could upend everything Alex believes in and rewrite American history. Just when he thinks he's cracked the case, another prominent investigative journalist turns up dead.

Is someone systematically killing reporters? If so, why? And is Alex next?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Murder in Cherry Hills: A Small-Town Cat Cozy Mystery (Cozy Cat Caper Mystery Book 1) *



  






*How do you solve a murder when the only eyewitness can't talk?*

Kat Harper has barely settled back into small-town life in Cherry Hills, Washington when she spies her neighbor's tortoiseshell cat Matty sitting on her doorstep. But Matty's not making a social call. The newly orphaned feline has just witnessed her owner's violent death.

But who would want to kill the elderly Mrs. Tinsdale? Was it one of her fellow animal rescue volunteers? A money-hungry daughter? A local veterinarian with something to hide? Or someone completely unexpected?

If Kat wants to put the murderer behind bars, the amateur sleuth is going to need Matty to lend a furry paw to her investigation. But how do you convince a cat eyewitness to reveal "whodunit"?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Color of Blood (A Dennis Cunningham thriller Book 1)*



  






Dennis is glad to be back at work. His wife’s death left him devastated but he’ll do anything to lose himself into work at the Inspector General’s office of the CIA. A brilliant, if prickly investigator, he’s spent his career chasing down the Agency’s thieves and liars. When his boss forces him to take a low-level assignment to investigate a missing employee in Australia, he soon finds that even in the red dust of the Outback, there is romance – and death – just a sweltering heartbeat away.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Sisters of Kestrel Cay (Hideaway Isle Book 1) *



  






*A terrible accident, a sister's betrayal, and the bonds that keep families together against all odds.*

The last time Margot Callaway saw her sister, Lottie, the girl was twelve and clinging to their blood-covered mother over the asphalt in a gas station parking lot.

Reeling and in shock, Margot fled her home state of Florida, choosing a path that would take her far away from the pain. She left everything behind, including Lottie. Now, seven years later, mysterious happenings on the island lead Margot to the realization that she must return home and face the ghosts of their shared past.

Will Margot and Lottie have what it takes to protect each other? Can Lottie forgive Margot for running away?

_The Sisters of Kestrel Cay is _a gorgeously gripping, deep and suspense-filled novel that explores the bonds of sisterhood, the bounds of duty, and the power of forgiveness. It’s the first book in the Hideaway Isle series and the perfect summer beach read.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*VICTIM: The million-copy bestselling forensic mystery series (CSI Reilly Steel Book 2)*



  






Read the clues. Decode the science. Reveal the murderer. That's Reilly Steel's mantra. Find the answers, solve the crime.

But the Quantico-trained forensic investigator is finding her skills aren't enough when a ferociously intelligent killer strikes. The modus operandi is as perplexing as it is macabre. What connects two seemingly disparate, high-profile victims?

The bodies refuse to give up their secrets and the crime scenes prove a forensic investigator's worst nightmare. Reilly soon suspects that she may be dealing with a killer - or killers - who know all about crime scene investigation.

It's only when a third murder occurs - equally elaborate in its execution - that they discover that this particular killer is using a very specific blueprint for his crimes.
Who is the killer's next victim, the real target? And what's his endgame?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Murder at Catmmando Mountain Georgie Shaw Cozy Mystery #1 (Georgie Shaw Cozy Mystery Series)*



  






*When Georgie Shaw met Detective Jack Wheeler it was love and murder at first sight.*

For Georgie, it's not always easy working at Marvelous Marley World, an entertainment empire founded on the success of a cartoon cat. Her boss, "Mad" Max Marley, is a tantrum-prone, creative genius, who doesn't handle trouble well.

Still, Georgie loves her job, but when a body is discovered at the foot of Catmmando Mountain and she's framed for murder, more than her job is at stake. Can she and the handsome homicide detective, Jack Wheeler, find out who's out to get Georgie before it's too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Love Notes in the Key of Sea Georgie Shaw Cozy Mystery #2 (Georgie Shaw Cozy Mystery Series) *



  






*A New Mystery Brought Georgie And Jack Together. Will An Old One Drive Them Apart?*
In midlife, Georgie Shaw and Detective Jack Wheeler have a second chance at love, despite the fact they met during a murder investigation. A murder at Catmmando Mountain wasn't Georgie's first brush with murder and mayhem. Decades earlier, Georgie was nearly killed in an attack on the beach that left one man dead and two others missing including her fiancé, Danny Farrell.

*˃˃˃ Haunted By A Song From The Past*
When Georgie returns to Corsario Cove, more than memories haunt her as a song Danny wrote just for her echoes in the air: Love Notes in the Key of Sea. Who else, other than she and Danny could know that song? Is it possible Danny's still alive? Or is the person who assaulted her on the beach after her again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Murder at Sea of Passenger X Georgie Shaw Cozy Mystery #5 (Georgie Shaw Cozy Mystery Series)*



  






*A Honeymoon Cruise With A Boatload Of Mystery*
Georgie Shaw and her handsome new husband, Detective Jack Wheeler, are living it up on Marvelous Marley World's luxurious cruise ship when trouble strikes. "The screaming came in bursts followed by shouts of man overboard, just like in a movie." Who is passenger X? Did he fall or was he pushed? Does it have anything to do with the rash of jewelry thefts or the murdered man found near the spot where Passenger X went overboard?

*˃˃˃ A Killer Is On The Loose, And The List Of Suspects Just Keeps Growing*
With a killer on the loose, Georgie and Jack are soon enlisted to help solve the case. It's a non-stop scramble to unravel the mystery before Georgie's eccentric boss, "Mad" Max Marley, arrives in Tahiti demanding answers. That won't be easy since Passenger X isn't the only one with a dubious identity as the list of suspects grows.

*˃˃˃ An Old Friend And A Prime Suspect*
That list includes Georgie's old friend Chef Gerard and his striking blond, blue-eyed Sous Chef, Paolo. Masters of five-star cuisine and wizards with chocolate, are they cooking up more than sumptuous feasts and banquets of desserts? How about the guy in the Perroquet suit or "Monster Marston," a standout in the fitness center?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*TRINITY EVOLUTION: Vu-Hak War Book 3*



  






*A SECOND CHANCE FOR THE HUMAN RACE?*

The survivors of the *Vu-Hak *nuclear destruction of Earth have arrived in a distant galaxy, fifteen thousand years in the past. They have settled on a moon orbiting a gas giant in a binary star system: the world from which the Vu-Hak did — _*will*_ — launch its murderous assault on Earth.

While the survivors search for the ancestors of their attackers, adult humans are being grown from embryonic stem cells under *Cain’s *direction. Others are cloned and all are pre-loaded with the entirety of human knowledge. Genetically upgraded and biologically enhanced, these ‘post-humans’ will ensure the future of the race.

*Kate Morgan*, now in a cloned body, is about to meet her resurrected daughter. Before that, she must communicate with the Vu-Hak that has taken over *William Hubert’s* mind. The last time this was attempted, *Adam Benedict* nearly died. The tiny band of survivors and their newborn charges need Kate to learn everything she can from the stowaway Vu-Hak — because its ancestors are nowhere to be found. Locating them is a priority for the survivors or all will be for nothing.

Meanwhile … something unforeseen is happening as a result of the machine-biological interface within the post-humans … and there are unexpected developments elsewhere in the solar system too.

*Is the galaxy as uninhabited as it seems?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Innocence Taken: Pray He Kills You Quickly - A Damien Kaine Thriller (Damien Kaine Series Book 1)*



  






*Two dead girls, another one missing, and a secret that will rip a tight-knit community apart…*
When a missing teen’s body shows up dismembered on the side of the road, Lt. Damien Kaine must crush her parent’s hopes of her safe return. The parents are pushing for details and answers. Two things he can’t give. The abduction of a second girl brings only one clue. The girls look like.

As Damien searches for a sadistic killer, a disturbing pattern emerges. The more he digs into the community’s history, the more missing girls he finds.

With the lack of evidence or movement forward on the case, a quirky FBI profiler is pulled in to assist with the investigation. Damien wrestles with disdain for the agent and an equally strong sexual attraction to her, as he deals with mounting frustrations.

Tensions rise with the abduction of another girl. Damien and his team are in a race against time to save her. But the case is about to take a frightful turn. What they uncover will not only rock them to their core, it will haunt them forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Buck Fever (Blanco County Mysteries Book 1)*



  






Buck Fever: It's the week before deer hunting season, as close to a statewide holiday as you get in Texas, and the locals are getting restless. Game Warden John Marlin has his hands full with poaching complaints coming in faster than he can write out-of-season tickets. Then a call of a different sort comes in. A man dressed up in some sort of deer costume has been shot at the Circle S ranch, and witnesses are reporting a massive wild-eyed buck prancing about the pasture in a lovesick frenzy. Marlin's seen a lot in his years, but this is wilder than he could have imagined: the man in the deer suit is a good friend, and the whacked-out whitetail isn't exactly a stranger either. It's the beginning of a mad, frantic weekend in Blanco County, one that will see a few more men shot, an invasion by Colombians with more than hunting on their minds, and damn near the end of Marlin's life. Ben Rehder serves it all up with a huge helping of humor in this debut comic mystery that will firmly establish him as the funniest crime writer in Texas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Gone The Next (Roy Ballard Mysteries Book 1)*



  






Meet Roy Ballard, freelance videographer with a knack for catching insurance cheats. He's working a routine case, complete with hours of tedious surveillance, when he sees something that shakes him to the core. There, with the subject, is a little blond girl wearing a pink top and denim shorts—the same outfit worn by Tracy Turner, a six-year-old abducted the day before. When the police are skeptical of Ballard's report—and with his history, who can blame them?—it's the beginning of the most important case of his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Unwanted: Dead or Alive (Buck and Dobie Book 1)*



  






*Framed for cattle rustling and horse theft by the corrupt banker who foreclosed on their employer's ranch, Buck and Dobie find themselves out of work, out of cash, and out of luck. So, they decided to try and live up to their reputation as wanted men—an idea easier said than done.*

Buck Hawkins and Dobie Garrett are a pair of cowboys in the Texas Panhandle. They’re unlikely outlaws—until their ranch is stolen and the two cowhands framed for rustling and horse theft by a crooked banker.

Now with a price on their heads and hunted by the law, the two cowboys decide that if they have to ride the outlaw trail, they might as well be the best holdup artists in Texas. Problem is, they aren't all that good at the trade.

Just when they thought it couldn't get worse ...

During a botched stage holdup, they meet Marylou Kowalski, who demands at the point of a derringer that Buck and Dobie kidnap her; she's bored with her life and looking for excitement on the outlaw trail. Marylou convinces the two fugitives that the three of them can score the ultimate in revenge—holding up the crooked banker who posted reward flyers on the two cowboys.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Once a Marshal (A Sheriff Ben Stillman Western)*



  






*The Classic Sheriff Ben Stillman Series Begins...*

Playing poker, smoking cigarettes, drinking whiskey—retirement was treacherous business for ex-lawman Ben Stillman. The best of life seemed to be past, but then the past came looking for him...

The son of an old friend rides into Ben's life with a plea for justice and a mind for revenge. Up on the Hi-Line in Montana, a rich Englishman is rustling ranchers out of their livelihoods... and their lives. The boy suspects these rustlers have murdered his father, Milk River Bill Harmon, and the law is too crooked to get any straight answers.

But can the worn-out old lawman live up to the legendary lawman the boy has grown to admire?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Mango Bob *



  






In this first book in the Mango Bob series, Walker has just lost his job, his wife has filed for divorce, and he’s living in a tent down by the river.

Being ever resourceful, Walker swaps his truck for a motorhome (aka ‘the Love Bus’), and agrees to drive it cross-country to sleepy Englewood Florida so he can deliver a cat named Mango Bob to a woman he's never met.

Should be easy, right? Drive to Florida, hand over the cat, and then hang out on the beach.

Except there’s an unsolved murder involving the Love Bus, the Mexican mafia, and a half million in missing gold coins.

Add to the mix a trigger happy grandma, a team of bungling burglars, the hot chick with the kayak, the repo man, and you get a rollicking travel romp through the Sunshine State.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Sloppy Seconds: The Tucker Max Leftovers*



  






Tucker Max’s books—I Hope They Serve Beer In Hell, Assholes Finish First, and Hilarity Ensues—are a uniquely engaging trilogy composed of his best, craziest stories. They’ve sold millions of copies to fans all over the world. Their success has meant his success.

As a thank you to those who have loved the stories and supported him for so long, Tucker has gone back through his massive archive of material one last time, culled out what you might call the “best of the rest,” and arranged it here, in Sloppy Seconds, like a book version of Deleted Scenes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Grand Tour: Four International Mysteries *



  






*ADVENTURE TRAVEL IN AN ARMCHAIR … AT AN UNBEATABLE PRICE!*

Armchair travelers who happen to love *cozy puzzlers* won't be able to resist this deal. Four of Michaela Thompson's delightful *international mystery novels*—set in France, Italy, and India—each featuring *bright and funny leading ladies*, are on sale as a box set.

Take the grand tour! Cuddle up and enjoy these *exotic and thrilling adventures* one after the other.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Murder Served Hot: The 5th Nikki Hunter Mystery (Nikki Hunter Mysteries) *



  






Murder Served Hot is the fifth in a series of mysteries featuring P.I. Nikki Hunter. The only child of a Cossack and a former nun, Nikki is an independent private investigator who lives aboard her sailboat in the marina complex where she also rents a ground floor office.
In Murder Served Hot Nikki is hired by Brooke Evans, a woman who is considering a marriage proposal from her CPA, Stanley Godard, but is concerned about his recent behavior. While Nikki is watching Godard’s office the situation quickly evolves from a routine case involving background checks and surveillance, into a murder investigation.
Nikki is delving into the life of the victim, searching for anyone who had something to gain from his death, when she discovers that Nina Jezek, a notorious vigilante killer who targets sex offenders, has returned to California, and she’s on the rampage again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Small Town Secrets: A Riveting Kidnapping Mystery (A Riveting Kidnapping Mystery Series Book 27)*



  






The disappearances of multiple young girls within days of one another thrust a small town into a panic.

After a child is abducted at a local supermarket, Macy, an uncompromising yet isolated detective, dives deep into the secrets of the small town where nothing is as it seems. It’s only a matter of time before the kidnapper strikes again, and the sands of the hourglass have already started sifting away.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Slip Out the Back Jack: A bone-chilling gritty serial killer thriller (Jack Ryder Book 2)*



  






They take turns with the knife, cutting their thumbs open. A drop of blood lands on the dark wooden table. Eyes meet across the room. All four thumbs are pressed against each other one by one. Blood is shared, secrets buried.

Years later a brutal madman sprays bullets into a crowd at a movie theater in Miami and sends a chill through the entire nation. When human remains are discovered in the dense forest next to a biking trail in Brevard County, it is only the beginning of a series of gruesome murders, which will shock the entire Space Coast.

Detective Jack Ryder is preoccupied with Shannon King and the strange email she has just received that leaves her terrified just as she prepares to go on stage at the Runaway Country Festival. Jack Ryder senses the connection and soon he realizes he is on the hunt for a serial killer with a killing spree that spans over more than a decade.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Silent Heroes: Air Cav in Vietnam*



  






These are the details of every day events that happened during combat in Vietnam, as told to me by my husband and his comrades, many of whom I have met over the last 19 years, you will read about how he and I have dealt with PTSD, We have been to his unit reunions every year for the last 19 years and have became good friends with the men of C/1/5, and also the wives and family members of those who were killed over 50 years ago.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Tracie Tanner Thrillers, Volume 1-3*



  






Tracie Tanner works alone. She operates in the shadows and on the edge, bending some rules and ignoring others to protect the country she has sworn to defend from its most dangerous enemies.

As quick-witted and resourceful as she is beautiful and dedicated to her mission, Tracie Tanner will soon become your newest must-read. Check out this highly regarded three-book collection and see if you don't agree.

PARALLAX VIEW
The assignment is simple: deliver a top-secret communiqué from Moscow to the White House. But a shadowy and powerful group will stop at nothing to prevent that delivery, and soon Tracie Tanner running for her life, determined to complete her mission while protecting an innocent civilian caught in the crossfire…

ALL ENEMIES
When U.S. Secretary of State J. Robert Humphries is kidnapped out of his own home, Tracie Tanner is tasked with tracking down the Soviet operatives holding him and recovering him safely.

There’s only one problem: Tracie isn’t convinced the KGB is the guilty party. Soon she’s risking her life and her career on a hunch that just might get her and Humphries killed and result in the start of World War Three…

THE OMEGA CONNECTION
When top executives at a defense department contracting agency are brutally murdered, Tracie Tanner is tasked with stopping the killers at any cost. With non-stop action in DC, Miami and Havana, and an unforgettable showdown deep in the Florida Everglades, you will find yourself turning the pages deep into the night...

This series will be a particular favorite with fans of TV spy shows from Alias and Nikita to the classic 60s show, The Avengers, and the very contemporary Quantico, Homeland, and the Bourne series. If you can remember Diana Rigg as Emma Peel, or thrilled to Jennifer Garner as Sydney Bristow, you'll love Tracie. If you're a fan of Mitch Rapp, brought to life by the late Vince Flynn, or of the Brad Thor patriot Scot Harvath, she'll be your new hero. We're pretty sure Ian Fleming and Robert Ludlum would have been fans, too.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Crossing Lines (A Sam Mason Mystery Book 6)*



  






*He got away with murder once before...*

A missing persons case in White Rock, New Hampshire turns sinister and sheds light on what might be the biggest mistake of Sam Mason’s career.

But the sickening realization that his arch-enemy, Lucas Thorne, may not be guilty of the crime that put him behind bars is the least of Sam’s worries. A dangerous killer is targeting young girls and Sam and his K-9 Lucy must stop him.

But life at the White Rock Police station is complicated. Sam has just discovered that his second in command, Jody Harris, hasn’t exactly been truthful to him. Officer Kevin Deckard is still in a coma, and newcomer Wyatt Davis has secrets of his own. The only steady thing in Sam’s world right now is his trusty K-9 Lucy.

As the killer escalates, Sam races against the clock to prevent the death of another victim. But the leads are dead ends and the clues don’t make any sense... until Sam uncovers the shocking true identity of the killer.... Too bad he may have figured it out, just moments too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Spy Came Home (A Mac Ambrose Novel Book 1)*



  






*A mission. A conspiracy. Two veteran agents face-off in a daring cat-and-mouse game that could change the nation.*

Gritty, gutsy Mac Ambrose is a twenty-year veteran of the CIA with a penchant for risk-taking and a strong moral conscience. She is recruited by her closest friends to run a dangerous domestic operation: bring down the powerful gun lobby so the Senate can pass new legislation. In four weeks. 

From Washington’s corridors of power, to Kentucky’s rolling hills and New Orleans’s wealthy suburbs, Mac baits the snares for a corrupt lawmaker, an unscrupulous lobbyist, and a crooked gun manufacturer. From a safe house in Philadelphia, she begins to rebuild the life--and to reconnoiter the love--forsaken years ago in the name of national security.

But Cal Bertrand, the dogged ATF agent with a checkered past and a lot to prove, is hot on her trail. Will he uncover Mac and the conspiracy before the traps go off?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Ghosts in Macau (A Mac Ambrose Novella)*



  






*A QUICK, RIVETING NOVELLA*

Discover the Mac Ambrose series in this great introduction

_The glittering world of Macau. Ominous Chinese military tech. A cry for help._

Why is the young mistress of a senior Chinese military leader under constant surveillance? What intelligence is she offering the US? Based on a cryptic note from the US Embassy in Beijing, Mac Ambrose is called back to duty for a last-minute assignment. To uncover the mystery, Mac must trust her intuition and look past Macau's glitter, into the perilous shadows. She'll be forced to rely on wits and grit to get the job done.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Blood Links (The Garreth Mikaelian Detective Series Book 3)*



  






Two years ago Garreth Mikaelian was turned into a vampire by the seductive Lane Barber. He tracked her to a small Kansas town and when she tried to kill him, killed her. He thought. But a call comes from his old partner in San Francisco that seems to indicate Lane is still alive. Garreth goes to San Francisco to find out. He determines that she _is_ dead. But now someone is killing vampires and friends of vampires and trying to frame Garreth for it. Is it the vampire who created Lane? Or maybe his partner’s new partner who seems to know Garreth is a vampire and hates him for it? And as Garreth searches for the true killer, is a suspense novelist researching a new book an ally or foe?

Garreth Mikaelian thought he destroyed Lane Barber, the woman who made him a vampire. But did he? When he returns to San Francisco to see, he is relieved to find she is dead. But someone is killing vampires and friends of vampires...and trying to frame Garreth for it. Is it another vampire who wants vengeance for Lane’s death? Or a detective who appears to hate vampires and knows Garreth is one? He needs to find the killer before the frame traps him...or he becomes the killer’s next victim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Wings of Earth - Scatter the Winds*



  






*On the Run and Betrayed*

Kylla Torrance leads a mission to establish a sanctuary where genetically engineered Augments can live in peace, beyond the reach of the Shan Takhu Institute.

She knows the truth about the Institute’s ominous plans to control the ancient alien technologies left behind in the Solar System, and that only engineered humans can fully access their potential.

People like her. And her team.

When someone on the _Agamemnon_ sells her out to pirates, Kylla’s plans spin into chaos. Worse yet, a telepathic slave hunter seeks to crush the threat she represents to the Institute’s hold on power.

With the help of a mutinous officer, Kylla has one chance to give her people hope for a future, but to succeed they must disappear into the deep.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Exodus: A Space Opera Adventure (Starship Hope Series Book 1)*



  






*One ship. One stowaway. Too many terrorists. No turning back.*

Since the death of her father, Captain Dana Pinet has always wanted to follow in his footsteps and go on missions to deep space. The opportunity arrives when she’s chosen to lead an elite crew to explore uncharted space to find a new planet for her people. The world government is hiding the whole truth. A planet-killing asteroid is already on its way. The secret designed to keep their people from panicking has birthed a terrorist group bent on exposing the truth whatever the cost.

When rebels manage to escape the planet on board the _Starship Hope_, Dana will be forced to choose between duty to her crew or following orders. Her choice right or wrong could be the thing that destroys the last remnant of humans in the galaxy.

If you like complicated female heroines committed to duty, heart, and home you’ll love the beginning of a new science fiction adventure featuring Captain Dana Pinet. _Exodus_ is the exciting first book in the Starship Hope space opera series by T.S. Valmond.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Tales of the 319th: The WWII Accounts of Courageous Aviators in a Fearful Time*



  






‘Men of Courage’ are not built on brash talk. They are built by shared confrontation of fear and challenge. These are the men of the 319th Bomb Group, soldiers who fought in Africa, Europe and the Pacific against all three Axis powers.

Their chronicler, Joseph W. “Joe” Connaughton, was a young man who dreamed of flying as the dark clouds of war touched the shores of America. Those dreams brought him from college life in Tuscaloosa, Alabama to the Army Air Corps in Roswell and the aircrew culture he grew to love. He graduated an officer from the Army’s bombardier training and was ordered to Sardinia where he arrived in May of 1944 for posting with the 319th which had already earned a reputation for daring raids and accurate bombing.

Along with his fellow aviators, the author’s journey to and with the 319th Bomb Group was a mutual journey of indelible experiences that enriched not only their bond, but also the future with their families and professions.

*Tales of the 319th* is a series of chronological stories based on interviews of the men who survived as well as those of the author. The “Tales” reveal their beginning as well as the sacrifices and trials that hardened these men of the air and brought about their ultimate success. Experience their journey through the vivid description of battle and the revelry and strength of camaraderie. What emerges is a ringing endorsement of the intelligence, perseverance, and, yes, courage of these men of what many view as the “finest generation.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Murder at High Tide: a 1950s cozy historical mystery (A Rosa Reed Mystery Book 1)*



  






*Murder's all wet!*

It's 1956 and WPC (Woman Police Constable) Rosa Reed has left her groom at the altar in London. Time spent with her American cousins in Santa Bonita, California is exactly what she needs to get back on her feet, though the last thing she expected was to get entangled in another murder case! 

When a body floats onto the beach at a charity event hosted by Rosa's Aunt Louisa, Rosa's detective instincts kick in. Can she help solve the case and save her aunt's reputation? Even if it means working with her old flame, Detective Miguel Belmonte?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Joey Mancuso Mysteries: Volumes 4 - 6 *



  






*BOOK 4 -THEIR DAUGHTER GOES MISSING AND THEY DON'T CALL THE COPS? THAT’S ONE OF MANY…
…intriguing mysteries deliciously and intricately layered in these pages. Layer upon layer, twist upon twist, secret upon secret, this is a case tailor-made for a Sherlock Holmes devotee</b> like private investigator Joey Mancuso. From the beginning, there’s just something funny about parents who didn’t report a missing student right away, and days later still want no police.*
Hold it here! This is their beloved daughter, last seen leaving for a date. Why wouldn’t they want as much firepower as they can get? Because they know too much, that’s why—and Owen Parr’s clever detective senses that. Joey’s first job’s to save the girl, but no way he’s going to stop there. The scrappy PI and ex-cop’s going to get answers if it kills him.

*A lot of the fun is in the clever Russian doll structure of a puzzle wrapped in a mystery, each discovery leading to a bigger and more surprising twist, but it wouldn't be half as delightful without the loveable series ensemble author Parr has assembled*. The usual suspects are here—Marcy, Joey’s new wife and favorite FBI agent; researcher Agnes, who goes to Father Dom’s Mass every morning, presumably to repent for her shameless hacking; and Mr. Pat, gentle giant bartender-turned-detective. There’s also a welcome new addition—a professor who’s as close as you’re ever going to get to Indiana Jones.

*BOOK 5 -AT 16, HE SAW HIS DAD GUNNED DOWN. NOW HE HAS A CHANCE TO FIND THE KILLER,,,
PI Joey Mancuso was just a kid when he watched a stranger walk into a Little Italy bar, shoot his mobster dad in the chest</b>, and calmly walk back out, disappearing into the Manhattan din. The murder was never solved. And the old mob adage “an eye for an eye” went unfulfilled.
But now, at death’s door, infamous mobster Tony the Hammer summons Joey and utters three mysterious words: “Wetherly Stevens, Barcelona.”* Joey has no doubt he’s just been told how to find his father’s killer. 

*From tantalizing tapas near La Sagrada Familia to bourbon-soaked pulled pork sandwiches at a South Carolina B&B, murder couldn’t get any more flavorful—or more personal.*

Perhaps retired partner Alexander Wetherly has answers. Next stop: Hilton Head, where Wetherly is happily ensconced with a houseful of help serving up bottomless Arnold Palmers. But a peaceful Q&A on quaint Daufuskie Island turns murderous when the elderly gentleman who runs Joey’s B&B winds up stabbed to death. And this isn’t the first murder of its kind—it seems Daufuskie Island has a grisly and deeply-seated cold case all its own. 

With the help of his cohorts—including Father Dom and a talented hacker (their researcher, Agnes)-- Joey meticulously puts together the pieces of two puzzles at once—and scrutinizes the connections between them—hoping to solve his father’s murder while preventing another from haunting the Carolina shores. 

*BOOK 6 -THE WOMAN WHO KNEW TOO MUCH. As the men around her are dropping like flies
In his sixth labyrinthine hard-boiled puzzler</b>, NYC private eye Joey Mancuso finds himself neck-deep in <b>a maze of a murder mystery—the kind that weaves through military secrets and international espionage—at the center of which is the woman he loves. The vic, Oscar Stanton (name etched into his designer trousers), was gunned down in Washington Square Park in broad daylight, just after a lunchtime rendezvous with a business associate. A quick and dirty ID reveals the real Oscar Stanton was working in cybersecurities for the DOD—and, perhaps unsurprisingly, was KIA in Afghanistan. And since Mancuso’s antics tend to weave a winding yarn as intricately-connected as a satisfying Sherlock Holmes. *


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Habitat Zero (Sam Reilly Book 15)*



  






In the Pacific Ocean, a Silicon Valley magnate vacationing on his luxury motor yacht _Carpe Diem_, stumbles across a floating island of pumice.

Two weeks later, the motor yacht returns to its home port in San Diego on autopilot – but when it arrives, nobody disembarks.

Sam Reilly and his team are called in to investigate what happened on board _Carpe Diem_. But what at first appears to be a simple boating accident soon turns into a deadly game of international intrigue – sending America and Russia racing toward each other on an unavoidable collision course.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Terran Menace (Terran Menace Book 1)*



  






*The invasion left him without hope. But no one was prepared for the war he would learn to wage.*
Ben Hutchins buried his anger to survive. Stranded on a ravaged Earth after a devastating alien annihilation, the haunted young man has nothing except his late father’s cutting-edge exo-suit and a veteran soldier for company. But when he uncovers the truth about his armored prototype, he unwittingly paints a target on his back for those who seek humanity’s destruction.

Forced to flee the attacks, Ben can feel the rage and resentment building as he discovers he might be humanity’s only weapon against utter extinction. But with his abilities fueled by fury, saving the human race may mean becoming a monster.

Can Ben preserve his people without losing his soul?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Hidden Justice: A Dark Vigilante Thriller (No Justice)*



  






*The bestselling authors of Yesterday's Gone, Pretty Killer, and No Justice bring you a brand new unforgettable thriller that blends mystery and suspense into pulse-pounding, revenge-seeking, fast-paced thriller action.*

Frank Grimm is a retired detective who breaks into his neighbors’ homes searching for clues to find the man who murdered his daughter. What was once an unrelenting obsession in solving a crime has turned into something else — Frank breaking and entering, vicariously living through their lives, searching for a connection to anything.

One day he finds something waiting for him — a letter from a teenage girl who knows what he’s doing. It also says one other thing:

“Help, my father is raping me. Please kill him.”

Frank must decide how far he’ll go outside the law to save a child from a monster.

But his former ally, detective Mallory Black, is tracking his every move -- she believes he escaped justice once, and she is not going to let it happen again.

Detective and ex-detective find themselves on a collision course as their lives are torn apart by their obsessions for delivering justice, no matter the costs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Complete Jake Samson Mystery Series Vol 1-6:*



  






*All six wonderfully wry and witty Bay Area adventures of Jake Samson and Rosie Vicente in one handy box set—PLUS A BONUS BOOK!*

“Singer has a good ear for dialogue among the witless …” -_San Francisco Bay Guardian_

*NICE JEWISH COP TURNS PI...*

Ex-Chicago-cop (now unlicensed PI) Jake Samson is living the life of “an urban gentleman farmer” in laid-back Oakland, California, occasionally “handling discreet matters” to keep his cats, Tigris and Euphrates, in kitty treats.

His lesbian BFF, Rosie the carpenter, and her justice-dispensing two-by-four are the perfect complements to his relaxed casual style – no room for macho posturing with this crew! Readers will love their easy, breezy relationship, and wish they had a friend like either one of them.

*WHO WILL LIKE Jake and Rosie*: Fans of Parnell Hall's Stanley Hastings series, Tony Dunbar's Tubby Dubonnet series, Bill Pronzini's "Nameless" Detective series, Marcia Muller's Sharon McCone series, Susan Dunlap's Jill Smith series, Julie Smith's Rebecca Schwartz series ... and vintage TV series like COLUMBO, THE ROCKFORD FILES, HARRY O, MAGNUM, and HAWAII FIVE-O. Also LGBT fans!

*TORCH SONG*’s *post-apocalyptic kick-ass heroine* will particularly appeal to LGBT readers, young adults, and people of all ages who never met a dystopian thriller they didn't love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Sleight of Hand: Bristol Kelley - Book One (Vigilante Justice Series: Bristol Kelley 1)*



  






In the City of Angels, if you want to get away with murder, you call Bristol Kelley. She’s an expert at manipulating the facts of a crime scene to tell whatever story her guilty clientele is willing to pay for. But when she reluctantly takes on a job to frame a police detective for drugs, what she soon discovers is — she’s the one being manipulated.


With a past that still haunts her, Bristol is unable to ignore the evidence when her target turns out to be the lead investigator into the death of a young teenage girl. His push for a murder investigation has made him unpopular with some who want the death ruled an accident. But Bristol refuses to be controlled and chooses instead to double-cross her employer and enlists the help of her rival, Cole Sullivan, to get to the truth. But the deeper she digs, what she finds is that the girl is the tip of an iceberg that reaches far into her own history, and her past choices have made her the pawn in a deadly game she had no idea she was playing. Now it’s not just the lives of innocent girls at stake, but her path is leading to a reality that threatens to shatter her world and destroy the lives of those she cares about most.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Til Death Do Us Part*



  






Megan thinks that she has the perfect husband and the perfect life. Craig works so that she doesn't have to, leaving her free to relax all day in their beautiful and secluded country home.

But when she starts to long for friends and purpose again, Megan applies for a job in London, much to her husband's disappointment. She thinks that he is upset because she is unhappy. _But she has no idea._

After Megan goes against his wishes and attends the interview, Craig decides that it is time to act. Locking her away in their home, Megan realises that her husband never had her best interests at heart, nor did they meet by accident.

*Craig has been planning this from the start.*

As Megan is kept shut away from the world with only somebody else's diary for company, she starts to uncover the lies, the secrets and the fact that she isn't actually Craig's first wife after all...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Millennium Crash (Watchbearers Book 1)*



  






*When it all goes sideways, they keep going on.*

Everything goes wrong when the first research expedition from the future lands in the summer of 2000 in New York City. The master time-travel device is destroyed, the professor in charge is killed, and the rest of the travelers are scattered across that ancient metropolis. They’re stranded in the past, their project in shambles from the start, and their troubles are only beginning…

Research Assistant Samantha finds her team leader just in time to witness one of her colleagues kill him—and she’s the only person in a position to bring the murderer to justice. Mugged on a sidewalk in the middle of the day, Team Leader Page finds help from a native of the era, but graduate physics student Matt Walker proves too curious about her—and her watch—for comfort. And after seeing her mentor die before her eyes, Team Leader Anya struggles to salvage something from the disaster, starting with rounding up the rest of the travelers—not knowing even that much has already become an impossible task. Or that circumstances are conspiring to put her in very personal peril…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Agents of the Planetary Republic Books 1-3*



  






The war is over and ex-Space Marines like Sergeant Gina Wilcox are transitioning to civilian life. For Wilcox, that means a career in law enforcement, complete with shootouts and other violent crimes.

But not everyone considers the war entirely over. When an old SSI code activates sleeper cells in the Republic's capital, Wilcox and a team of veterans suddenly find themselves in the midst of a deadly cold war using high technology and facing even higher stakes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Heroes in Normandy (Brothers at War Book 3)*



  






May 1944.

Normandy, France.

Two brothers, soldiers in the German Army, are caught up in a bloody war.

Max is a brutally comitted SS officer to whom the Führer's word is law,

Kurt is a battle-scarred tank commander who has dragged his battered crew through five years of carnage.

Max hurls his Division against the onslaught of the Allied troops. To him death would be a passport to glory.

Kurt longs for peace with honour, but fighting through battle field smog and bloodied bodies, all he sees is a sudden rendezvous with death.

As the D-Day landings bite deep into Europe, Allied bombers smash the industrial heartland of the German war-machine.

The Third Reich totters as the brothers independently strive for glory in the hell that was Normandy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Tanks for the Memories: An Oral History of the 712th Tank Battalion in World War II*



  






Aaron Elson attended a reunion of the 712th Tank Battalion, with which his father served in World War II, a few years after his father's death. He returned two reunions later, in 1989, with a tape recorder, and has been preserving the stories of World War II veterans ever since. When he arrived at that first reunion, one of the first things he saw was a bumper sticker on a car outside the hotel. It said "Tanks for the Memories." What he quickly realized was that the memories the veterans shared in the hospitality room, they rarely shared with their families. Aaron Elson's work as an oral historian has been used as source material in more than two dozen book in the U.S. and "across the pond," as well is in about a dozen documentaries including "The Color of War" and "Patton 360." "Tanks for the Memories" is the book that turned him into an oral historian. The stories and anecdotes range from descriptions of life in the horse cavalry, growing up in the Great Depression, food on the front, medical treatment after being wounded, to vivid descriptions of combat inside a tank and out. "Tanks for the Memories" was originally published in 1994. This expanded second edition was originally published in 2001.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Black Knights: On the Bloody Road to Baghdad (Blood and Treasure Book 1)*



  






The riveting ‘Band of Brothers’ tale of a young British journalist embedded in a US tank corps known as the Black Knights as they spearheaded the push into Baghdad in spring 2003.

Black Knights is an extraordinarily vivid, gripping and moving fly-on-the-wall account of what frontline combat action meant in the first major war of the twenty-first century. Written by a young journalist who was the only British daily newspaper reporter to be embedded with the US army during the operation in Iraq, this book unflinchingly describes the modern face of battle, and the young soldiers who fought in it.

The tank and infantry company known as the 'Black Knights' was the first unit in the US Third Infantry Division to engage in combat when, twelve hours after crossing the Kuwait border, it helped seize Tallil airfield. Eight hundred miles and almost a month later, it headed a column that fought its way through Republican Guard units on the outskirts of Baghdad and led the advance from the west into the centre of Saddam Hussein's capital.

By the time the first statues of Saddam were toppled in Baghdad, the soldiers had been through a terrifying baptism of fire – and had inflicted terrible casualties on the Iraqis. How did the troops – many of them under the age of twenty, some of whom had only recently acquired US citizenship – cope with fear and injury? How did they react to the killing? How were they changed by war? What, finally, was the impact on the people of Baghdad?

Oliver Poole shared the soldiers' food, living space and dangers, becoming their confidant and a sounding-board for all their hopes and fears. He has written a remarkably frank and revealing narrative – testimony as much to his own courage and writing skills as to the bravery and professionalism of the combatants.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Red Zone: Five Bloody Years in Baghdad (Blood and Treasure Book 2) *



  






This eyewitness account reveals the truth about Baghdad's Red Zone during the American occupation, and describes the reality of daily life as the city descended into bloody civil war. How do you cheer on your national football team when you're terrified to step outside your front door? What's it like to go to the shops when your biggest fear is being blown up by a suicide bomber? Or risk being shot at a roadblock when you drive your pregnant wife to hospital?

As the Daily Telegraph's Baghdad bureau chief, Oliver Poole first arrived in Iraq in 2003, crossing the Kuwait border in the bank of a US armoured vehicle. Once in Baghdad his home would become a hotel room in the middle of the city's Red Zone, one of the most dangerous places on earth. He tells how the war changed this young Englishman’s life - and also the life of his interpreter Ahmed, whose relations were among those slaughtered and who ultimately had to flee Iraq – with Oliver’s help – in a vehicle filled with his possessions and family.

Oliver travelled with British and US troops, witnessed first-hand the bloody impact of car bombs and had his own offices destroyed by a suicide bomber. Finally in November 2006, with his newspaper closing down his office, he joined the masses escaping Iraq through Baghdad airport.

This is the story of that war, and that city, during that time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Missing (Mason Black Book 1) *



  






*he clock is ticking. They're still missing.*

After handing in his detective badge, Mason Black now lives a stable life as a private investigator. But when the bodies of two children are discovered with messages written in blood, the pattern of a familiar killer emerges.

Now, the Carter twins are missing, and only Mason can help. With his unique knowledge of the killer, he has an advantage over the San Francisco Police Department. While his marriage falls apart, he must choose between repairing his life or opening doors that were meant to stay closed. There's just one problem; neither solution will restore his faith in humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Ouna Bay Cozy Mystery Box Set (4-Book Bundle)*



  






Kick back and enjoy these 4 fast-paced, stress-free, humorous cozy mysteries! This box set includes:

A SWEET CHUNK OF MADNESS

Becky's pastry shop, the Blue Bay Café, is popular among the natives of Ouna Bay, as well as among the tourists passing by. But Becky's life is turned upside down when someone puts their eye on her beloved Blue Bay Café.

Who would want her to give up her café? And most importantly, why? Could the new, handsome man in Becky's life have anything to do with it?

As things heat up and sinister events become the norm, Becky decides to take matters in her own hands.

Join Becky and her best friend, Rosalie, as they try to get to the bottom of this mystery and stop the madness.

VANILLA BEAN MURDER

What would you do if your best friend were a person of interest in a murder investigation?

Rosalie just finished the last day of her job as a cashier and she's excited to start working at Becky's Blue Bay Café.

But things take a bad turn when Rosalie finds the body of the bank director who inadvertently involves her in his murder before he dies.

Now it's up to Becky and Rosalie to solve the murder and re-install normality in their lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Game for Assassins: A Cold War Espionage Thriller (The Redaction Chronicles Book 1) *



  






It's the height of the Cold War, and a team of assassins is targeting agents of the British Intelligence. In desperation, the agency sends their best agent to hunt down the killers.

Jack "Gorilla" Grant isn't your typical secret agent. Uncompromising and rough-edged, he doesn't fit in with the debonair intelligence operatives.

Drawn into a deadly game, Jack soon realizes that even the perfect spy can die in a wilderness of mirrors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Blood of a Gladiator (Leonidas the Gladiator Mysteries Book 1)*



  






Leonidas, champion gladiator of Rome, is set free from the games by a mysterious benefactor who grants him freedom, a place to live, and a servant—Cassia, a scribe—to look after him.

But the benefactor is only so generous—Leonidas must pay his own way and Cassia’s, which means hiring himself out. The sharp-witted Cassia quickly lands him a post as a bodyguard, escorting a retired senator to Ostia.

The trip soon turns deadly, as Leonidas and Cassia find themselves squarely in the middle of intrigue that reaches from the slums of the Subura to the Palatine Hill and the emperor Nero himself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Last Stop (A Dear Abby Cozy Mystery Book 4) *



  






Abby Maguire's Iowa based travel phobic mom is coming to visit… virtually. Abby will give her the grand tour via a video link to prove Eden is a safe town. All goes well until her mom joins a tour group and one of her fellow passengers dies. There's enough circumstantial evidence to warrant looking into the death and while Abby's focus is on keeping her mom in the dark, it doesn't take long for her mom to suspect Mr. Howington is not just camera shy, but is in fact dead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Return of the Elves Collection: Books 1-4 *



  






A hidden conspiracy. A threat that spans worlds. A fate long foretold.

When Arlyn journeys through the Veil to confront her elven father, she’s launched into life-altering quest for acceptance…and a place to belong. Journey into a realm where half-bloods, exiles, scouts, and seers band together to prevent their worlds’ destruction. This collection includes Books 1-4 in the Return of the Elves epic fantasy series:

-Soulbound

-Sundered

-Exiled

-Seared


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Fortune Favors the Cruel (Dark Maji Book 1) *



  






*Throne of Glass meets Black Jewels in this twisted yet alluring dark fantasy tale.*

Quinn Darkova, freed from the chains of slavery, wants nothing more than vengeance against those who sold her. But with her dark powers on the rise and her ascension nearing, Quinn's blood retribution will have to wait in favor of her immediate survival.

Lazarus Fierté is a nobleman without equal. He’s as controlling as he is stubborn, and for the last six years he’s been waiting for a woman to appear—but not just any woman. A Maji of great power, capable of terrible things. She could be the key to everything he holds dear.

His savior … or his destroyer.

The only thing he didn’t predict was that she would become _both_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Bypass Gemini (Big Sigma Book 1)*



  






In a distant future, Trevor "Lex" Alexander was shaping up to be the next great race pilot until a fixed race got him banned from the sport. Reduced to making freelance deliveries, he thinks his life can't get any worse. That's when a package manages to get him mixed up with mobsters, a megacorp, and a mad scientist. Now his life depends on learning what their plans are, and how he can stop them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Savage Stars: 7 Novels of Space Opera, Aliens, AI, and Post Apocalyptic Adventure*



  






*The universe can be savage, but these heroes won't go down without a fight.*

Seven full-length novels by bestselling authors that explore the far reaches of the universe, the limits of the human mind, and the divide between man and machine. Aliens, AI, and post-apocalyptic adventure--you'll find them all among the Savage Stars.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Star Nomad: Fallen Empire, Book 1*



  






The Alliance has toppled the tyrannical empire. It should be a time for celebration, but not for fighter pilot Captain Alisa Marchenko. After barely surviving a crash in the final battle for freedom, she's stranded on a dustball of a planet, billions of miles from her young daughter. She has no money or resources, and there are no transports heading to Perun, her former home and the last imperial stronghold.

But she has a plan.

Steal a dilapidated and malfunctioning freighter from a junkyard full of lawless savages. Slightly suicidal, but she believes she can do it. Her plan, however, does not account for the elite cyborg soldier squatting in the freighter, intending to use it for his own purposes. As an imperial soldier, he has no love for Alliance pilots. In fact, he's quite fond of killing them.

Alisa has more problems than she can count, but she can't let cyborgs, savages, or ancient malfunctioning ships stand in her way. If she does, she’ll never see her daughter again.

Fans of Firefly and Star Wars should enjoy this fun, fast-paced new series from USA Today best-selling author, Lindsay Buroker.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Spinward Fringe Broadcast 0: Origins: A Collected Trilogy*



  






It is the distant future and one man, Jonas Valent, is letting his life slip by. He is employed by Freeground station as a port traffic controller, a job he took after completing a tour in the military. His only real joy in life is his participation in true-to-life military simulations with a cadre of friends who come together regularly to defeat challenges made to test the brightest military cadets and officers alike. These restricted scenarios stand as an addictive preoccupation that is so enticing that they ignore the potential repercussions of breaking in to participate.

When someone betrays their identities to the Freeground Fleet Admiralty, Jonas and his friends are faced with a far greater challenge: to venture out into the more populated regions of the galaxy to acquire technology and knowledge. They are tasked with laying the groundwork for the Freeground Nation in their efforts to reconnect with the rest of humanity, and to secure the armaments they might need to defend themselves from encroaching enemies.

Spinward Fringe Broadcast 0: Origins is a collected trilogy that chronicles the early adventures of an ambitious crew. Their leader, Jonas Valent, has the least to lose and everything to gain as he tells the tale of his first tour as Captain of a ship tasked with making allies and discovering new technologies for the good of his people. This simple mission becomes more complicated as the crew ventures further into the settled fringes of the galaxy.

This trilogy spawned the best selling Spinward Fringe eBook series. This is where it all began, when one man was challenged to aspire for more than an idle life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Archangel Down: Archangel Project. Book One *



  






In the year 2432, humans think they are alone in the universe. They’re wrong.

Commander Noa Sato plans a peaceful leave on her home planet Luddeccea ... but winds up interrogated and imprisoned for her involvement in the Archangel Project. A project she knows nothing about.

Professor James Sinclair wakes in the snow, not remembering the past twenty four hours, or knowing why he is being pursued. The only thing he knows is that he has to find Commander Sato, a woman he’s never met.

A military officer from the colonies and a civilian from Old Earth, they couldn’t have less in common. But they have to work together to save the lives of millions—and their own.
Every step of the way they are haunted by the final words of a secret transmission:

The archangel is down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The First Private (The Galactic Crusade Trilogy Book 1) *



  






My name is Argo Herrero. I'm ready to enlist, sign the contract to serve for ten years under the ally ranks. Enlisting is the only way to free myself from the hands of the totalitarians, to fight for freedom itself. The allies assure me citizenship and a decent salary after ten years of service.

The Megachine are strong. Undefeated. Unrivaled. They have wiped out the ally drone force and are moving in for the final blow. First they took Europe, then Asia. With the help of the Chavistas, they conquered Latin America. The world is about to fall. I need to serve to fight for whatever freedom is left!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Last Commander (The Galactic Crusade Trilogy Book 2) *



  






After ten thousand years of war, humanity has obtained its wish—crusading the Milky Way. My name was Argo Herrero. I’m now Lynx, my code of war. Planetary system after planetary system, we’ve slain all intelligent species once alive in our galaxy. All but one, the last intelligent species left to be purged by our ranks.

What will become of us when we’ve purged the whole galaxy? I don’t know, but I’m afraid of what we’ll become, of what I’ve already become.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Colonize *



  






It was a normal day, until Morgan and every other kid in her high school were sucked aboard an alien spaceship and dumped on an entirely new planet. No explanation, no field guide, and no rules. 

And human beings aren’t the only new arrivals.  

Morgan’s never been a team player, and she never imagined facing disaster with a bunch of confused, terrified teenagers. To live she’ll have to make allies—human and otherwise.

Because Morgan has no intention of settling down and starting anew somewhere else. Whoever brought her here can bring her back. But first, she must survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Awakening: Alien First Contact Cyberpunk Space Opera (The Hyperscape Project Book 1)*



  






Every species in the galaxy is in danger of total annihilation and it may take one man's greatest sacrifice to stop it.

He set out to prove a theory. Now he's racing to save the galaxy from his mistake.

Nick is flung to a distant world when his hyperspace experiment goes awry.Along with his newly found, rag-tag band of alien friends, Nick Bannon battles to keep his devastating technology out of the hands of the biomechanoid race known as the Mok'tu.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Free-Wrench *



  






The islands of Caldera are a shining jewel in a rather bleak world. A terrible calamity in the past had blanketed much of the world with a toxic "fug." Those who survived were forced to take to the mountains and the skies in wondrous airships. Life has since been a struggle, with only the most ruthless and crafty able to survive. To spare themselves the same fate, the Calderans erected a battery of guns to fend off the airships of the mainland. They isolated themselves from the madness of the world, choosing instead to focus on the pursuits of art and creativity. Few believe the technologically advanced but socially barbarous outsiders have anything to offer. Amanita Graus, though, is hoping that they do.

Nita's mother has lost her livelihood and perhaps soon her life to a terrible disease. Already the black sheep of the family for embracing engineering rather than art, Nita resolves to leave the safety of her home and do whatever it takes to find a cure. For a price, the bizarre crew of an airship called The Wind Breaker are willing to grant her a meeting with their mysterious benefactors, and thus a chance to procure the one thing with a chance to save her mother.
Free-Wrench follows Nita’s adventures in a steampunk world of airships and lunatics. Helping her in her journey are an eccentric crew of smugglers; the gruff Cap’n Mack, the simple but enthusiastic Lil and Coop, the arrogant marksman Gunner, the surly surgeon Butch, and the irritable mascot Wink. To survive and find what she seeks she’ll need to earn their trust, follow their rules, and meet face to face with the people who pull the strings of their society.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Galactic Empires: Seven Novels of Deep Space Adventure*



  






Seven full-length novels of adventure, war, intrigue and survival in the far reaches of space.

The Backworlds by M. Pax
A man struggles to survive in the harsh world of humanity's outer settlements and prove his father wrong.

Ambassador 1: Seeing Red by Patty Jansen
To look an alien superior in the eye is a deadly offense. To accuse him of a political murder…

Alien Hunters by Daniel Arenson
A scruffy alien pest controller faces an alien threat the likes of which the universe has never seen.

Hard Duty by Mark E. Cooper
Hostile aliens nearly eradicated humanity. Will the next encounter finish the job?

Bypass Gemini by Joseph Lallo
A disgraced racer pilot gets mixed up with a mega-corporation. Now he has to stop them.

Sky Hunter by Chris Reher
Sent to a human outpost to investigate sabotage, a pilot finds more trouble than she bargained for.

First Conquest by David VanDyke
To find a home and keep humanity safe from hostile aliens, Task Force Conquest must fight to seize a new star system.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Wings of Steele - Destination Unknown (Book 1)*



  






Life as Jack Steele knows it, is about to radically change, calling into question his very perception of reality. An ex K9 cop, he is well acquainted with the darker side of humanity, yet he remains balanced and grounded with a healthy sense of adventure. When events go drastically and violently sideways, in a direction and magnitude no one could have ever imagined, he quickly learns control is an illusion.

Living an idyllic life as a globetrotting pilot, Steele, accompanied by his German Shepherd, Fritz, experience an abrupt and violent detour, their lives swept into chaos. Hunted by dangerous global intelligence agencies leaves only one option. Run. But to where?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dinosaur Wars: Earthfall*



  






Star Wars meets Jurassic Park as dinosaurs return to earth from space. Action-packed adventure for all age groups.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Mars Journey: Call to Action: Book 1: A SciFi Thriller Series*



  






*Mars Journey: Call to Action is the first book in the USA Today Bestselling author Bill Hargenrader's epic science fiction action and adventure thriller series set in the near future:*

3.5Gs of crushing pressure exerted itself on the bodies and organs of the two astronauts geared up in their orange flight suits locked into takeoff position inside the compact Wyvern spacecraft atop the rapidly ascending rocket. These two veterans of space-flight were used to these conditions. What they were not used to was the dangerous rescue mission they were embarking on—one that had never been attempted before…

_Brent Carlson, a brilliant but disgraced former astronaut, embarks on a modern day quest to gather and train the crew of the first international mission to Mars. Meanwhile, the power hungry billionaire CEO of a massive global technology conglomerate has launched a bid to reach Mars first and claim the red planet as corporate property._

The Mars Journey series delves into the science, technology, drive, and determination of the human spirit to come together to overcome our greatest challenges, explore space, and become the first martians to colonize the Red Planet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Ares Weapon (Mars Ascendant Book 1)*



  






*Armageddon Is Up For Auction...*
Dr. Melanie Destin's life is a mess.
After losing her job as a medic aboard an old freighter, she is desperate to find something. In an attempt to start over, she accepts an interplanetary salvage job that will pay her enough to rebuild a new life for herself on Mars. When she learns the real purpose of the mission is to recover an apocalyptic virus, everything begins to unravel...

Governments compete with corporations to control the pathogen which the expedition leader plans to sell to the highest bidder. Meanwhile, the company that hired her wants to eliminate anyone who knows anything...

With her life in danger, and not knowing who she can trust, Mel must find a way to keep the virus out of the wrong hands. If she fails, billions will die...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Interim*



  






*WINNER, Cinescape Genre Literary Competition*

The Interim, enforcing a monopoly on faster-than-light travel, stands between the human race and extinction, or so its Founders claim. The crew of the sub-light freighter _Lady of Chaos_ wants nothing to do with it. But when two fugitives, one a scientist, the other a rogue agent of the Social Engineering Service, the Interim's death squad, come aboard, _Lady_ becomes the most wanted ship in the galaxy. And that's even before the Interim learns the true identity of her captain. The hunt is on, and its outcome will leave the universe forever changed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Hellfire - Treachery*



  






*Hellships.

Twisted nightmares.

Powerful starships controlled by entities of pure evil.*
Drake’s sister was captured by the hellship Azimuth, dooming her to a life of pain followed by an agonising death. Unless Drake can save her.

Tales of his quest are told across hundreds of systems, but Drake doesn’t care. All he wants is to stop the Azimuth continuing with its reign of evil and keep his promise to his sister. No matter the cost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Rogue Stars: 7 Novels of Space Exploration and Adventure*



  






Sometimes you have to go Rogue ...

Jump into seven full-length novels exploring the last great frontier. Rogue Stars has alien invasions, artificial intelligence, galactic intrigue, and heroes that will defy orders to do what is right.

Blast off to new worlds. Download this collection today.

About the Books:

Archangel Down - C. Gockel
Commander Noa Sato doesn’t believe in aliens. She’s wrong. In the face of genocide she must hatch a daring plan with a ragtag crew to save the lives of millions—and her own. Every step of the way she is haunted by the final words of a secret transmission: The archangel is down.

Betrayal - Pippa DaCosta
She is programmed to kill. He’ll do anything to survive.
In a world where only one thousand synthetics were built, synthetic #1001 should not exist. She is no ordinary synth and the memories locked inside her code could bring the entire Nine systems, an ex-con Captain Caleb Shepperd, to their knees.

Quantum Tangle - Chris Reher
A deep cover agent fights to keep the enemy as well as his own people from taking control of a strange alien that has invaded his ship, his mind and his life. It's high adventure in deep space where the voices inside your head are all too real.

Starshine - G. S. Jennsen
Space is vast and untamed, and it holds many secrets. Now two individuals from opposite ends of settled space are on a collision course with the darkest of those secrets, even as the world threatens to explode around them.

Hard Duty - Mark E. Cooper 
In the far future, nanotechnology will be all that keeps us alive in a brutal war with the Merkiaari. Into this war-torn galaxy a courageous Marine, an alien geneticist, and a broken hero will unite in common cause to oppose the coming onslaught.

Ambassador 1 - Patty Jansen
In Coldi society, you can get killed for looking a superior in the eye. Never mind accusing him of murder.

Lunar Discovery - Salvador Mercer
Alien technology has been discovered on the moon, and NASA scientist, Richard “Rock” Crandon must lead a desperate race to get there before America’s rivals. But it isn’t just the fate of Earth that is at stake in this exciting adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Fire with Fire (Caine Riordan Book 1)*



  






2105, September: Intelligence Analyst Caine Riordan uncovers a conspiracy on Earth's Moon—a history-making clandestine project—and ends up involuntarily cryocelled for his troubles. Twelve years later, Riordan awakens to a changed world. Humanity has achieved faster-than-light travel and is pioneering nearby star systems. And now, Riordan is compelled to become an inadvertent agent of conspiracy himself. Riordan's mission: travel to a newly settled world and investigate whether a primitive local species was once sentient—enough so to have built a lost civilization.

However, arriving on site in the Delta Pavonis system, Caine discovers that the job he's been given is anything but secret or safe. With assassins and saboteurs dogging his every step, it's clear that someone doesn't want his mission to succeed. In the end, it takes the keen insights of an intelligence analyst and a matching instinct for intrigue to ferret out the truth: that humanity is neither alone in the cosmos nor safe. Earth is revealed to be the lynchpin planet in an impending struggle for interstellar dominance, a struggle into which it is being irresistibly dragged. Discovering new dangers at every turn, Riordan must now convince the powers-that-be that the only way for humanity to survive as a free species is to face the perils directly—and to fight fire with fire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*ALL THE GOOD GIRLS (Harry Hunter Mystery Book 1) *



  






Detective Harry Hunter of Miami PD’s homicide squad throws himself into a case no one asked him to solve.

Four teenagers from one of Miami's affluent neighborhoods are murdered on a boat. Another is found in a dumpster. All five of them go to the same school and are on a list of witnesses to another crime.

Because he's in bad standing with his boss, Harry is given the task of protecting a possible future victim, but Harry isn't always known to follow his boss's orders.

Soon, he'll risk everything while racing to stop a killer who has left everyone else in the homicide squad shaking in terror.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Red Means Run (Virgil Cain Mystery Book 1)*



  






*When superstar lawyer Mickey Dupree gets a legendary record producer off a murder charge, the victim’s husband, Virgil Cain, is overheard telling a crowded bar that ‘someone ought to blow Mickey’s head off’.*

So when Mickey turns up dead on a golf course, Virgil naturally finds himself prime suspect. After being thrown into jail by dim-witted detective Joe Brady, he realises the police have no interest in actually solving the case. In a desperate situation and with only detective Claire Marchand on his side, Virgil realises he must prove his innocence by finding the killer himself – before the killer finds him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Russia Girl (A Natalia Nicolaeva Thriller Book 1)*



  






*A sex trafficking victim wreaks vengeance on the criminal gang who enslaved her.*

Born into poverty in the heart of Eastern Europe, Natalia Nicolaeva dreams of a better life. When she is offered a job abroad, however, the promise of the outside world is as terrifying as it is thrilling. After gathering the courage to leave her tiny village, it doesn’t take long before Natalia’s worst fears are confirmed. Kidnapped by a vicious gang of criminals, Natalia must fight first for her honor and then for her life.

_Russia Girl_ portrays Natalia’s transformation from innocent farm girl to lethal dispenser of vigilante justice. This is one girl they never should have messed with. Be warned, this story is gritty and raw, but guaranteed to keep your pulse pounding.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*MODERN ARMORED FIGHTING VEHICLES *



  






Armored vehicles are essentially armed and armored high mobility off-road vehicles. While their mobility aspects are clearly very important, there are many high mobility off-road vehicles not designed for military applications. Therefore the key defining aspects of an Armored Fighting Vehicle (AFV), as the name implies, is the armament they carry to inflict damage and the armor they possess as protection against damage.

There has within recent years been a great number of exciting and innovative developments in critical AFV technologies. Key among these are significant enhancements to both armament and armor. The primary armament of an AFV consists of relatively large caliber guns that fire a range of ballistic munitions, including kinetic energy penetrators, high explosive, incendiary, and shaped-charge warhead tipped rounds. Some guns are also capable of firing anti-tank guided missiles. In addition to the main weapon, many AFV’s are also equipped with a range of secondary weapons including machine guns, grenade launchers, mortar tubes and missile launchers. These weapons and their capabilities in penetrating standardized armor is reviewed in detail in this volume.

AFV armor is designed to protect the vehicle against both threats fired by other AFVs and threats originating from any other source, including buried mines, infantry portable weapons, air-launched missiles, artillery shells and improvised devices. Protection against each type of threat often requires a unique type of armor solution. These solutions are then layered onto the vehicle to provide the required protection. Vehicle armor systems include applique armor, spaced armor, reactive armor, cage armor, netted armor, electric armor, spall systems, dazzlers, jammers, and Active Protection Systems (APS). Each type of armor is covered in detail in this volume, both at a system level and with respect to their integration into specific AFVs.
This volume covers the theory of AFV design, of armament performance and of armor design and performance. As well most modern AFVs are described and discussed. A modern AFV is considered to be one that was either designed over the last 20 years or is likely to continue to see service with front line combat troops for the foreseeable future. Main battle tanks, light tanks, reconnaissance vehicles, tracked and wheeled armored personnel carriers, infantry fighting vehicles and tank destroyers are covered.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Seasoned Southern Sleuths Box Set 1: Culinary Cozy Mystery Series (Seasoned Southern Sleuths Cozy Mystery Box Sets)*



  






The first three stories of the _USA TODAY_ bestselling Seasoned Southern Sleuths Mysteries by Kelsey Browning and Nancy Naigle available as a box set!

IN FOR A PENNY
When Lillian Summer Fairview’s husband up and dies on her, it leaves the last living member of the most prestigious family in Summer Shoals, Georgia, in a hot money mess. Desperate to keep up the family name and give the man a decent burial, penniless Lil makes a shady deal that lands her smack-dab in the slammer.

Burdened by her shameful secret and a crumbling family estate, Lil entrusts Summer Haven’s care to her best friend, Maggie, who recruits two more over-fifty ladies to help. But when Maggie discovers that Lil’s restitution is ten times the amount she “borrowed” from the federal government, she’s convinced Lil has taken the fall for someone else’s crime.

Will these gals be able to prove Lil was duped, or will the swindler get away with hoodwinking a sweet little old lady?

COLLARD GREENS & CATFISHING
Southern matriarch Lillian Summer Fairview is settling right nice into prison, until Big Martha, the toughest broad on the cellblock, comes asking for a favor. Her niece has fallen for a guy she met online, and Martha’s convinced Mr. Too-Good-To-Be-True is up to no good. All Lil’s friends have to do is check out the guy and report back. 

Already tied up with a cantankerous septic system on Lil’s family estate, the grannies don’t have time for another investigation. If Summer Haven isn’t in shipshape before the historic society’s inspection, they’ll be in deep you-know-what. But Big Martha is as persuasive as she is tough, and when the gals poke around, they find the guy doesn’t really exist. 

Will they be able to track down the elusive Romeo in the scam-filled world of online dating, or will they find themselves in trouble right up to their granny panties?

CHRISTMAS COOKIES & A CONFESSION
Sheriff Teague Castro made a mistake ten years ago that cost him the love of his life. But Jenny Northcutt has always been the woman for him, and he’s ready to do whatever it takes to get a second chance at love.

Jenny is a divorced mother, and she has zero time or energy for romance. But her own mother’s recent move is forcing Jenny to come face-to-face with Teague, the man who destroyed her belief in happily ever. Now, Jenny can’t deny the spark is still alive, but this time more than her heart is at risk.

Teague cooks up a plan to woo Jenny, but a local theft could ruin both the Christmas holiday and his odds of winning her over. Now, with a mysterious crime to solve, Teague must once again keep a secret from Jenny. 

Will their painful past repeat itself, or will they get the gift of a second chance at love?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Freeman Files Series: Books 1-3 (The Freeman Files Box Set)*



  






DI Gus Freeman retired three years ago. His old boss now wants him to head up a Crime Review Team investigating cold cases. Gus returns to study old witness statements and to unearth fresh clues… you can't keep a great thief-taker down...the hunt is on.

Fatal Decision
Gus Freeman has spent the past three years alone. Freeman’s wife, Tess, died from a brain aneurysm six months to the day after his retirement. Gus is still coming to terms with his enforced solitary existence.
In their first case, the team try to discover who murdered Daphne Tolliver while walking her dog in the local woods.

Last Orders
The newly-formed Crime Review Team is investigating cold cases that defied their colleagues.
Austerity cuts mean that Gus Freeman only has a team of three to assist him.
DS Alex Hardy - a pursuit motorcyclist, currently using a wheelchair as he recovers from a high-speed accident.
DS Neil Davis - a bright young detective, whose family members have served in the Wiltshire force for generations.
Lydia Logan Barre – a forensic psychologist graduate who is attractive, outspoken and fiercely competitive.
Barmaid, Trudi Villiers, was brutally murdered as she walked home in the early hours.
"She may have had a string of lovers, but she was someone's daughter. We must find her killer."

Pressure Point
Gus Freeman’s Crime Review Team has two successful cold case investigations behind them.
Will it be third time lucky? The victim’s profession might make it hard to find someone to talk.
Laura Mallinder worked at ‘Gentle Touch’, a massage parlour in Swindon. Her boss, Maggie Monk, discovered Laura's body. The twenty-seven-year-old masseuse sustained fatal stab wounds to her back.
‘Pressure Point’ has a wide array of characters, and offers action, romance, humour and drama.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Beyond the Gate *



  






Space debris. I clean it up. I'm a simple woman who loves her job. I just want to do my work, make enough credits to buy a new shuttle, and have a little fun on the side. I never meant to put everyone in danger. I never intended to fall in love. And I never, ever set out to be a hero.

Centuries after the Great Exodus, humans spread out across the galaxy. And where humans go, garbage happens. Once a lonely orphan, Mouse now works in her chosen career as a space garbage retriever with Network. When she lands a job on a distant moon, Network assigns a man she's been attracted to since her training days as her partner.

Mouse and Samson work well together, but she begins to question strange events concerning the new job. Her rebellious actions get them stranded in an isolated area, where they uncover evidence that could implicate Network in crimes against humanity. Will Mouse and Samson find a way home and uncover the truth? Or will they remain in isolation for the rest of their lives?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Honeybun and Coffee: Romantic Suspense with a Taste of Mystery (Honeybun Heat Book 1) *



  






It was a Good Samaritan thing gone horribly wrong.

She heard two men talking about killing some poor guy named Alastair. She only wanted to warn him--to save his life--but she soon found herself embroiled in his mess.

He might be drop dead gorgeous. She might be forming a real attachment to his dog. But is any man worth this?

Running for her life with a truly delicious hero, the help of his seven equally yummy brothers and one adorable dachshund named Jaws?

Okay, maybe he is worth it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Hushabye (A Kate Redman Mystery: Book 1) (The Kate Redman Mysteries)*



  






*A missing baby. A murdered girl. A case where everyone has something to hide...*

On the first day of her new job in the West Country, Detective Sergeant Kate Redman finds herself investigating the kidnapping of Charlie Fullman, the newborn son of a wealthy entrepreneur and his trophy wife. It seems a straightforward case... but as Kate and her fellow officer Mark Olbeck delve deeper, they uncover murky secrets and multiple motives for the crime.

Kate finds the case bringing up painful memories of her own past secrets. As she confronts the truth about herself, her increasing emotional instability threatens both her hard-won career success and the possibility that they will ever find Charlie Fullman alive...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Adventure of the Spectred bat: A New Sherlock Holmes Mystery (New Sherlock Holmes Mysteries Book 11)*



  






THE ADVENTURE OF THE SPECTRED BAT:
A LOVELY YOUNG WOMAN HAS BEEN BITTEN BY A VAMPIRE BAT AND DIES. HER SISTER MAY BE THE NEXT VICTIM.
While walking home under a full moon, a beautiful young woman, just weeks away from giving birth, is attacked by a bat and bitten on her breast and neck. A few minutes later she dies in the arms of her beloved – and equally pregnant – twin sister. At the next full moon the sister is similarly attacked but escapes and flees to Baker Street in the middle of the night desperate for Sherlock Holmes to protect her from the vampire.

Could it be a vampire sent by the local band of Gypsies? They have a long history of consorting with the un-dead?

Sherlock Holmes investigates, accompanied as always by Dr. Watson. Soon they discover that several other young women, all just weeks from giving birth, have also been attacked by a vampire bat, and died.

Who is behind these nefarious murders? Holmes, the man of science, does not for a moment believe in the existence of vampires. So, could it be
the step-father, the local Gypsies, and the furious future mother-in-law? They are all suspects. And was it really a vampire in the shape of a bat that took the young mother-to-be's life?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Fire and Rain: A Casey Jones Mystery (Casey Jones mystery series Book 7)*



  






*Katy Munger’s Casey Jones has her hands full avenging the death of one of her oldest friends -- while trying to keep unruly strippers and untrustworthy bikers in line.*

Casey Jones is back with a new adventure that takes her from four-foot strippers to forty-something bikers—and a head-on collision with too many ex-boyfriends to count. Will regrets slow her down? Can anything stop her? So long as she has caffiene and Krispy Kremes within reach, *Casey's never calling it quits.* But will her stubbornness pay off?

When The Tiny Dancers hit Raleigh, North Carolina, the diminutive strippers are a huge hit. Men line up and down the block to watch their rootin' and tootin' topless routine. But someone's not a fan and the vicious death threats the Tinajero sisters are receiving kick Casey into high gear.

But when what should have been a routine bodyguarding case turns deadly, and Casey loses one of her oldest friends, the case turns personal in more ways than one. Her friend is dead, one of the strippers is missing, and the handsome biker Casey met the night before sure seems to be in it up to his neck. Vowing to track the killers and find the missing stripper, who may or may not be in on the murder, Casey sets out on what turns out to be a wild ride that takes her from the flatlands of eastern North Carolina to its most exclusive mountain enclaves.

But no woman is an island and Casey knows she can't do it on her own. Fans of Casey Jones will recognize their favorites in the cast of colorful supporting characters who answer Casey’s “all hands on deck!” call. From her 360-pound boss Bobby D. and his epic meals, to police mole Marcus Dupree and his magic keyboard, to ex-boyfriends Burly and frenemy Detective Bill Butler, Casey needs all the help she can get -- even if she's too stubborn to admit it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*April Fools (A Mira James Mystery Book 12) *



  






Librarian and aspiring PI Mira James has discovered one corpse a month for each of the eleven months she's lived in Battle Lake, Minnesota. She'd give her left foot to break that streak this April.

But when she stumbles across a disturbing note, and a Battle Lake girl vanishes, she has no choice except to get involved.

She follows the note's trail and is horrified to discover that it leads to her father, who died 13 years earlier. It's a race against the clock to crack the secret he carried to his grave in time to save the girl. Meanwhile, chiseled police chief Gary Wohnt is scrutinizing her every move, aching to finally put her behind bars, and Johnny, her sexy boyfriend, is planning a surprise for her. Problem is, she doesn't know if it's a marriage proposal or an intervention.

As Mrs. Berns and Mira take on their final case together, Mira discovers it's more personal than she could have imagined, and that she holds not only the life of the vanished girl but the fate of all Battle Lake in her hands.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Black Ships: An alien invasion sci fi thriller *



  






*Humanity is reaching out to the stars.
Something out there is reaching back…*
Vinland is a colony of corpses. The Mars outpost was our first tentative step out of the cradle. More than a half century after man first walked on the moon we were finally exploring our own solar system.

And we found monsters.

An alien species, determined to seize Earth and its resources, is also on Mars and they don’t like to share. We’re outclassed, outgunned and almost out of time. We have one saving grace. The enemy suffer from the universal bane of all sentient life – politics.

They were allowed only a minimal invasion force (some assembly required) and they’re building up on the red planet.

We get one shot at stopping them. We have no choice but to send the enemy home defeated.

Or lose our own home forever…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Juggernaut (Tales from the Juggernaut #1): A space action-adventure mystery*



  






*A city in space built from the twisted wreck of a thousand ships, in a decaying orbit around a dying star.*

The last refuge of the dispossessed.

*The place Tila Vasquez now calls home.*

When a distant colony of stars lost contact with earth, they descended into the fires of a civil war. *From the ashes rose the Commonwealth* - Eleven systems struggling to survive the aftermath and rebuild civilisation with the remnants of the technology they once had.

The mission to colonise Baru was to be the first step forward in a hundred years. Three colony ships set out to discover a new star and build the first hyperspace beacon in three generations.

*But the mission failed.*

The _Far Horizon_ vanished through the unstable wormhole. The _Rising Star_ and _New Dawn_ were destroyed.

Tila's parents were among the thousands lost. Now she has joined the ranks of the dispossessed.

So when Tila finds the impossible - a shuttle from the _Far Horizon_ buried deep within the Juggernaut - she sets out with her friends Ellie and Malachi to uncover the truth behind the colony mission.

*But some things are buried for a reason, and some secrets should never be revealed…*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Hotshot Series Boxset 1-3*



  






*Looking for a good read? How about three great reads?*



*Check out the first three books the best selling Hotshot series:*

*Reduced Ransom!, Finders Keepers!, , Bankers Hours.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Housewife Assassin Gets Lucky*



  






When two hot, haute heroines team up to solve a murder, neither can afford to be fashionably late.

No one expected to find a dead girl in the Royal Suite at the Babylon’s posh London club. Who would kill her? And why?

With little to go on and no friends to rely on, Lucky O’Toole, the Babylon’s Chief Problem Solver, is dispatched to…well, to solve the problem.

But she needs to be in Paris. Her fiancé—and, worse, his mother—are counting on her presence at a party in her honor in seventy-two hours, more or less. With a personal-life time-bomb ticking, Lucky hopes for a quick solution.

A mystery woman, seen leaving the Royal Suite just before the girl’s body is discovered, attracts Lucky’s attention. She has to be the key…

On loan to the CIA, assassin Donna Stone Craig and her crack black-ops team have stepped into a viper’s nest. First, they darn near get out-bid and overwhelmed at an auction to acquire a vintage purse hiding some critical intel its lining. Then a very important source Donna is to meet at the Babylon London Club winds up dead. And the young woman’s intel—bearing incredible global consequences—is encrypted. She was the only one who could give Donna the cipher, and she’s dead. Surely someone else would know. But, who?

It’s easy to see why Acme’s prime suspect is the tall brunette who acts like she owns the place. Lucky O’Toole shows up at the wrong time, and in the wrong place.

But before Donna and Lucky can find the right answers, they’ll need to overcome their reservations, and resolve their differences. But can they learn to trust each other before the real killer gets away?

They have to. Their lives—and world peace—depend on it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Housewife Assassin's Handbook (Housewife Assassin Series, Book 1)*



  






Murder. Suspense. Romance. And some handy household tips.

Every housewife needs an alias. Donna Stone has one — and it happens to be government-sanctioned. But when terrorism hits close to home, it makes for strange bedfellows — and brings new meaning to the old adage, “Honey, I’m home…”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Comet Clement Series Collection: Books 1-4*



  






The Comet Clement Collection includes Books 1-4 in the series at a discounted price!

Book 1 - The Inner Circle (averages 4.1 out of 5 stars on Amazon out of 500+ review)

1908... Siberia... A tiny comet rips through Earth's atmosphere and explodes above the Tunguska region of Siberia, instantly engulfing thousands of square acres of the mostly desolate region. The explosion is heard for hundreds of miles, the light of the comet seen halfway across the globe. Had the comet hit a few hours earlier in a more populated area, millions would have been killed...

A century later, another comet - this one hundreds of times bigger and more powerful - encounters a black hole in deep space and is pushed onto a new, deadly course leading straight to Earth...

A small group of humans - including the President of the United States, a former astronaut and a middle school science teacher - discovers the existence of this potentially deadly comet and keep its existence hidden from the rest of the world. Although the group - which calls itself the Inner Circle - has twelve years to deal with the problem, they will need every second of that time. Not only must they figure out a way to avert this crisis, they must also start to make plans in case they can't avoid a catastrophe that could annihilate humankind...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*INVASION (THE LOST FRONTIER SERIES Book 1) *



  






*A signal beckons from uncharted space…

Captain Jameson and the UAF Titan must answer the call.*

It has been seven years since humans defeated the aliens who attacked Earth. The Xen are now our friends.

Or are they?

When the Titan arrives at the source of the signal, everything changes.

Jameson’s crew makes a single mistake and they find themselves facing a massive invasion fleet.

Capt. Jameson must draw upon his tactical genius and rely on the bravery of a brand-new crew, to hold the line against an enemy that threatens all humanity.

They must slow down the invasion fleet.

They must warn Earth.

*But first they must stay alive…

…or all is lost.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Assault Rifle M-16 versus AK-74: History and Confrontation: Unique modern and old world war technology *



  






This book describes the history of creation and the ideological rivalry of the American M-16 combat rifle and the Soviet AK-series assault rifle.
You will learn about the origin, combat use and technical characteristics of this most popular weapon in the world.
For a wide range of readers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Escape, A New Life*



  






*To save herself, she had to lose everything.*

Trapped in a tropical paradise with no memory of how she got there, Abby is thrust into a fight for her life. Hunted by a madman, and chased by unsettling dreams of her past, she meets up with Eric. Together they set out to escape. Yet, they discover this deceptive paradise is harder to leave than they ever imagined. Can they escape their hunter, or are they only pawns in his game of life or death?

One mystery leads to another until their escape throws them into even greater danger as Abby’s frightening past finally catches up with her. Her escape is only the beginning.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Zero Break: A Mahu Investigation (Mahu Investigations Book 6) *



  






Zero break refers to the deep-water location where waves first begin, often far offshore. For Honolulu homicide detective and surfer Kimo Kanapa'aka, it means his most dangerous case yet.

A young mother is murdered in what appears to be a home invasion robbery, leaving behind a complex skein of family and business relationships, and Kimo and his detective partner Ray Donne must navigate deadly waters to uncover the true motive behind her death.

Kimo is also in trouble at home, as he and fire investigator Mike Riccardi plumb the limits of their love for one another and consider the future of their relationship.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Mahu 7-11 (Mahu Investigations)*



  






Five complete novels in the Mahu Investigations series: Natural Predators, Children of Noah, Ghost Ship, Deadly Labors and Soldier Down. Honolulu homicide detective Kimo Kanapa'aka investigates crimes in the Aloha State, and in two of the books joins the FBI's Joint Terrorism Task Force. Sunshine and shadows and lots of aloha spirit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Accidental Contact: 21 Stories of Crime in the Aloha State (Mahu Investigations Book 12)*



  






Newly revised to include all twenty-one of the Kimo's short investigations in the Aloha State. From murderers to missing babies to a shaggy dog with an unusual appetite, Kimo has his hands full. The stories fill in the time periods between the main novels.

Sun-drenched streets hide bodies in their shadows and clues lurk in the most unusual places, from a hearse to flowering hedge to a psychic who provides Kimo with an unexpected revelation. These sexy, smart and satisfying stories will please new readers and fans of the Mahu series as well.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Romeo's Fight (Mike Romeo Thrillers Book 4)*



  






*”So you’re Mike Romeo. You don’t look so tough.”*

All Romeo wanted was to chill by the pool and talk to Zane Donahue, the man who’d summoned him. But trouble walked up to ruin a good day. When Romeo’s around somebody’s always spoiling for a fight.

Dispatching a punk is one thing. Helping an old friend with a murder rap is another. Archie Jennison comes to Romeo when a gruesome and unsolved Hollywood murder is connected to him in a bizarre way. As Romeo begins his investigation, things take on a dark and twisted turn. Hidden secrets cast shadows over Archie’s case, and an open wound from Romeo’s own past threatens to take him down. Suddenly, Romeo is in the fight of his life, and somebody wants to make sure he loses—for good.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*No Kiss Goodbye *



  






*From the Amazon top #5 bestselling author of Under Lying. *_Is there such a thing as the perfect life?_

Laura's life is amazing; so close to perfect it's almost unbelievable - a loving husband and wonderful children. But a car crash changes everything. Suddenly Laura is confined to a wheelchair. Unable to care for her children, her husband's family step in.

What if Laura can't thrust them? What if the people who are supposed to care the most are the people who took everything from her? What if they want her gone?

Kids change everything, they said. They weren't lying.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*One Last Step (A Tara Mills Mystery––Book One)*



  






*ONE LAST STEP (A Tara Mills Mystery—Book One) is the debut novel in a new FBI mystery series by debut author Sarah Sutton.

Two hikers go missing along the Appalachian Trail, leaving only a bloodstained forest behind them, and when another hiker collapses on someone’s porch in New Hampshire, murdered by crossbow, the local police realize they have a serial killer on their hands––and need to call in the FBI.*

FBI Agent Tara Mills is young, brilliant and new to the force. With a promising career in front of her, she faces the ultimate test when she is assigned the case. It soon proves to be more challenging than she ever could have imagined––an impossible riddle that leaves even her seasoned partner stumped.

Meanwhile, something about the case stirs a darkness within her––a tortured past that even her long-term boyfriend doesn’t fully understand. As nightmares consume her, she only hopes that her past will not come back to ruin her once again.

As more hikers go missing, and with her job on the line, Tara finds herself on a race against time as she combs through the forest’s trails. Peeling back each layer, she soon realizes that she is up against a true diabolical mastermind. And just when she thinks she has it all figured out, her instincts lead her to the most shocking truth of all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dispatches from a Future War*



  






There are worse fates than death.

There was Mike who had 'died' three times and he didn't want to do it again.

There was Maria who was having a hard time distinguishing between virtual deaths and the real thing.

There was Juan who salvaged the 'dead' only to see them returned to the front. He didn't know how much longer he could do it.

Christian McCloud was a cyberpunk journalist he was no soldier. He fashioned downloads from celebrities memories. People all over the world paid good money to experience someone famous for a few hours. Now he was in the middle of a war.

Instead of celebrities memories he was downloading the memories of the young men and women fighting this war but technology had changed the rules. War had always been about living and dying now technology was blurring the lines between the two. Christian found himself straddling that line with these young soldiers trying to tell their stories.

When Christian downloaded their memories they were changing him in ways he didn't understand. He was becoming one of them. He wasn't sure he could survive their memories.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Alura's Bind: Book One of the Alura Space Opera Novels *



  






A derelict ship ripe for plunder.
A cargo that could be their undoing.

When a distress signal from the colonial transport ship Burnside pulls the crew of the Alura out of lightspeed, Cooper Montbarts sees a chance for a quick salvage grab on the lifeless vessel.

Cooper soon finds out nothing is as easy as it seems.

Other ships appear in the void, intent on taking what the crew of the Alura had rightfully claimed as their own. Soon, Cooper and his group find themselves trapped on the Burnside and hunted by the mysterious killer that slaughtered the original crew.

Join Cooper Montbarts and the crew of the Alura as they struggle to survive!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Peek A Boo, I See You (Emma Frost Book 5) *



  







*A modern MURDER SHE WROTE.*



The body of a woman found in front of Nordby City Hall has a message for Emma Frost carved into the skin. Behind this ruthless murder stands a ghostly figure that likes to play childish games. Soon, this killer brings a reign of terror to the small Danish Island and especially to the life of Emma Frost.

While Emma's personal life is in a mess, she also has to hunt down a cruel predator who seems to be targeting people with serious mental illnesses.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Mind Machines (Human++ Book 1)*



  






*From New York Times & USA Today bestselling author Dima Zales, an intense new techno-thriller that pushes the limits of what it means to be human.*

With billions in the bank and my own venture capital firm, I’m living the American dream. My only problem? A car accident that leaves my mother with memory problems.

Brainocytes, a new technology that can transform our brains, could be the answer to all of my problems—but I’m not the only one who sees its potential.

Plunged into a criminal underworld darker than anything I could’ve imagined, my life-saving technology might be the death of me.

My name is Mike Cohen, and this is how I became more than human.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Unlike Anything That Ever Floated: The Monitor and Virginia and the Battle of Hampton Roads, March 8-9, 1862 (Emerging Civil War Series)*



  






“Ironclad against ironclad, we maneuvered about the bay here and went at each other with mutual fierceness,” reported Chief Engineer Alban Stimers following that momentous engagement between the USS Monitor and the CSS Virginia (ex USS Merrimack) in Hampton Roads, Sunday, March 9, 1862.

The day before, the Rebel ram had obliterated two powerful Union warships and was poised to destroy more. That night, the revolutionary—not to say bizarre—Monitor slipped into harbor after hurrying down from New York through fierce gales that almost sank her. These metal monstrosities dueled in the morning, pounding away for hours with little damage to either. Who won is still debated.

One Vermont reporter could hardly find words for Monitor: “It is in fact unlike anything that ever floated on Neptune’s bosom.” The little vessel became an icon of American industrial ingenuity and strength. She redefined the relationship between men and machines in war. But beforehand, many feared she would not float. Captain John L. Worden: “Here was an unknown, untried vessel…an iron coffin-like ship of which the gloomiest predictions were made.”

The CSS Virginia was a paradigm of Confederate strategy and execution—the brainchild of innovative, dedicated, and courageous men, but the victim of hurried design, untested technology, poor planning and coordination, and a dearth of critical resources. Nevertheless, she obsolesced the entire U.S Navy, threatened the strategically vital blockade, and disrupted General McClellan’s plans to take Richmond.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Grim Mysteries of Nazi Germany: Unique modern and old world war technology *



  






This book is of interest to readers with any level of knowledge about the “plague of the 20th century” - the Nazi Third Reich, which aspired to world domination. Having existed for only twelve years - from 1933 to May 1945 - the Third Reich, however, left behind a lot of great secrets and intractable mysteries, most of which have not been revealed and have not been solved so far.

The post-war generations know little about the gigantic military power, the subtle cunning and absolute ruthlessness of Nazism, which our people crushed in a bloody war in the middle of the 20th century: the most terrible war in the history of mankind that killed hundreds of millions.

The uniqueness of this book is that the author, on the basis of declassified archival documents, materials of foreign press and his own research and studies, in a fascinating way tells about the sinister secrets of the "black order" of the SS, the secrets of the invisible war of intelligence and counterintelligence, bloody and cynical struggle for power in the Third Reich and unique breakthroughs in technology and scientific discoveries of German scientists, who literally opened up the direct path to the 21st century and even further into the future.

What dark secrets are kept by the “legacy” of the Third Reich? Possible contacts with aliens, the search for the Holy Grail and Shambhala, fierce battles of black and white magicians, carefully planned, surprisingly defiant sabotage and reconnaissance operations, traceless disappearances of untold treasures looted in different countries of Europe and Africa, secret conspiracies of diplomats, mysterious disappearances and sudden the emergence of the Nazi bosses after decades after the complete defeat of their "millennial empire" and much, much more - all of these are the great mysteries of the third Reich.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*1945: The World We Fought For (The Second World War Book 2)*



  






*1945, the year in which the Second World War ended, was also the year in which our modern world began to take shape.*

But as the year opened, nothing was clear except that men were still fighting, on both sides, for what they thought was worth fighting for. Informed opinion in Washington thought it might take two or three years to defeat Japan. Hundreds of civilians were still being killed by V-bombs every month in Britain.

By telling the story of the year as it unfolded, from contemporary newspapers and broadcasts, Robert Kee has given back to the historic events of that year the intensity, excitement and anxiety with which they were viewed at the time, while illuminating their interest for us today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Auriga Project (Translocator Trilogy Book 1)*



  






*Hurled into the great unknown*

Ripped from Earth and transported to a strange new world, archaeologist Eliana Fisk is taken captive by the leaders of a native tribe.

What do they want with her? She’s not sure, but they don’t seem friendly.

When she discovers evidence of an ancient sacrificial ritual, Eliana fears she’ll be next. Can she avoid becoming an offering to their bloodthirsty god?

And how in the worlds will she ever get back home?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Florida Son (Rip Lane Book 2) *



  






For Julie Collins the loss was shattering. First her son was kidnapped. Then he was found dead. On the fifth anniversary of his death Julie receives a Facebook message from him: “Happy anniversary, Mommy.” Is it a hoax? Or is he still alive? Former U.S. marshal Rip Lane’s pursuit of the truth plunges him into a dark world of family secrets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Dead Don't Turn (The Scourge Book 1)*



  






*The scourge virus spread like wildfire across the United States and then the world. Turning man, woman and child into blood thirsty animals.*

When Joel Garret, a member of an elite tactical unit of the FBI woke up on a fine Californian day, he had no idea the world had already ended. Most of those around him in Los Angeles had no idea either. But as the scourge took full affect and the blood started to flow in the streets, Joel found himself fighting to survive against those that had changed.

Three months later he is running from the things that destroyed the world, while trying to deal with his own demons. A chance encounter with a woman searching for her husband, forces him to confront his past while giving him some hope for the future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Cruel Justice (Justice series Book 1)*



  






*From NY Times and USA Today bestselling author M A Comley who has sold over three millions copies to date worldwide.*

Death is coming…

Women are in living in fear.

A serial killer is on the loose with a terrifying agenda, DI Lorne Simpkins and her intrepid team soon realise they will need to use all their experience, skill, and patience to capture the murderer.

One mistake and the body count could rise overnight.

The sadistic villain taunts Lorne constantly, at times sending her vile packages in an attempt to unnerve her. She needs to dig deep to combat his evilness... but at what cost to her colleagues and her family?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Helmets and Lipstick: An Army Nurse in World War Two*



  






_Helmets and Lipstick_ is the first-hand account of Second Lieutenant Ruth Haskell, chronicling her time spent as a combat nurse with U.S. troops in North Africa during Operation Torch. First published at the height of the war in 1944, Haskell’s memoir is a classic account of combat nursing in World War 2, an important addition to the literature of the war in North Africa and of the history of non-combatants in the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Madame Fiocca: The Remarkable True WWII Story of Nancy Wake*



  






February 1933: When her aunt gifts her two hundred pounds, twenty-year-old Nancy Wake embarks on a world cruise. Afterwards, she becomes a journalist and finds work in Paris. The city is glamorous, brimming with journalists, artists, and refugees.

While travelling across Europe on assignments, she catches the eye of wealthy industrialist Henri Fiocca, and destiny intervenes.

But as clouds of war swarm over Europe, German troops are on the march. Horrified when she witnesses Nazis whipping Jews on Vienna’s streets, Nancy vows to stop them if she ever has the chance.

When Paris falls, an encounter with a British officer draws her into the heart of an escape network. Soon she is caught in a deadly game of espionage.

As the iron fist of the enemy tightens, Nancy and Henri face a heart-breaking decision.

What happens when doing right is the road to ruin?

A must-read gripping adventure based on the true story of Nancy Wake, "The White Mouse" & Gestapo’s most wanted in World War Two France.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Turing Revolt: The War Against Infinity*



  






I'm a humble, itinerant Star Ship Captain who got blackmailed into helping the Sentient Ships rebel against the Empire. Just because my personal AI might test off the Turing Scale. Now I've got the Empire, the Lotus Eaters Society and the Khan of a planet of intelligent dinosaurs all gunning for me! Old secrets are coming back, people and situations I walked away from... when I became a humble, itinerant Star Ship Captain.
And I might be on a mission... from God!
WARNING: 18+ only! The people, language and situations in this work of fiction are for adults only!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dangerous Habits (Leah Nash Mysteries Book 1)*



  






*No secret stays buried forever.*

When a torrential rainstorm uncovers a hidden corpse, small-town reporter Leah Nash is called in to cover the story.

The body is identified as Sister Mattea Riordan. Leah knew her. She was a nun who worked as an administrator at DeMoss Academy, the local school for troubled kids. The same school that Leah’s sister Lacey attended when she died in a tragic accident five years earlier.

The property at DeMoss Academy includes a large woods and a stretch of bluffs high above the Himmel River. Investigators think it was from this location that Sister Mattea plunged to her death and drowned.

But that’s not the shocking part.

Just before she died, Sister Mattea sent Leah a cryptic message. And it had something to do with Leah’s sister...

What if Lacey’s death wasn’t an accident? What if it was a murder?

What if that same person killed Sister Mattea to cover their misdeeds?

That would mean the killer is still out there.

Now Leah is determined to uncover the truth.

Even if the killer comes after her next...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*When Totems Fall (Zeb Dalton Military | Political Thrillers Book 1)*



  






*He believed his breakthrough AI might someday change the world. It finally has.
And now 50,000 Chinese soldiers stand guard over American soil.*


Seattle. Terror Wars Vet Zeb Dalton traded a decade of sand, blood, and religious extremism for one simple request: to be left alone. Home but not at peace, the newly retired signal corpsman awakens to the horrors of a Chinese invasion of the western third of his home state. But PRC aggressions are about to turn more than personal, as the code responsible for sidelining America's nuclear deterrent is all too familiar. And more powerful than he'd ever imagined.

Beijing. For years, rising tech star Junjie Zang remained silent, accepting his leaders' humanitarian claims while enjoying new-found wealth and status. Now he's appalled at what his silence has brought upon humanity. Seeking a reversal of his country's actions, Zang is on the run. But hope fades quickly along with coworker's mysterious deaths. And the realization that his name is next on the list.

As a completely reset world stage hangs in the balance, one man must trust his enemy.

The other must destroy what he has trusted in.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Skeptic in Salem: An Episode of Murder (A Dubious Witch Cozy Mystery—Book 1)*



  






SKEPTIC IN SALEM: AN EPISODE OF MURDER is the debut novel in a charming new cozy mystery series by bestselling author Fiona Grace, author of Murder in the Manor, a #1 Bestseller with over 100 five-star reviews (and a free download)!

When Mia Bold, 30, learns that the pharmaceutical company she works for only cares about money, she quits on the spot, walking away from a high-powered career. Worse, her long-time boyfriend, instead of proposing as she expected, decides to break up with her.

Mia’s true passion lies in her own podcast, devoted to debunking the occult and shining light on the truth. The daughter of a con-man father, Mia feels a moral responsibility to the truth, and to spare others from being conned.

When Mia, at a crossroads, receives an invitation from a famous supernatural podcast inviting her to move to Salem and join their podcast as the skeptic-in-residence, Mia sees a chance to start her life over again and to pursue her life’s mission.

But things in Salem do not go as planned. When an unexpected death happens—in the midst of Mia trying to debunk a haunted inn—she realizes she may be in over her head. With her own future now at stake, can she really prove that witches and ghosts do not exist?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Camp Sunshine (Sunshine Series Book 1)*



  






For her ninth novel, Ruth Francisco brings us a WWII saga, based on the true story of Camp Gordon Johnston, an amphibious training camp on Florida's desolate Gulf coast. It is a tale of young men on the brink of war and a country on the brink of civil rights, a tale of soldiers and officers, daughters and mothers, death and redemption, and a man unyielding in his integrity, compassion, and struggle for justice.

Here, in this harsh but mystically beautiful land, twenty thousand young recruits test themselves to the limit in love and combat; politicos and tycoons offer aid with one eye to profit; women patrol the coast on horseback, looking for German subs; a postmaster's daughter, the only child on base, inspires thousands with her radio broadcasts; and a determined woman bravely holds together her family and the emotional soul of the camp.

But when Commanding Officer Major Occam Goodwin discovers a murdered black family deep in the forest, he must dance delicately around military politics, and a race war that threatens the entire war effort. Amid tragedy and betrayal, victory and terror, the fate of the soldiers and their country hangs perilously in the balance, as each endeavors to find his destiny.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Battle Of The Atlantic Magazine 2021 : History Of Battle War Atlantic*



  






Immerse yourself in the longest battle of WWII, a war beneath the waves that nearly starved Britain into submission


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Sigma Protocol: Jane Poole Genesis Part One (A Science Consortium Novella) *



  






*It’s my first day, the starship is coming apart, and someone is trying to kill me!*

No name, no memory, no time to lose. I run through burning corridors, dead bodies strewn all around me. What happened to starship Copernicus? Is it my fault? Why can’t I remember anything?

Someone wants this ship to be my grave. I won’t give them the satisfaction. I will survive.

Sigma Protocol is a fast-paced, edge-of-your-seat story reminiscent of Firefly with a dash of Bourne Identity. Can Jane Poole/Sigma find out what happened to starship Copernicus and its crew?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Adventure of the Norwood Rembrandt: A New Sherlock Holmes Mystery (New Sherlock Holmes Mysteries Book 30) *



  






THE ADVENTURE OF THE NORWOOD REMBRANDT. SHERLOCK HOLMES IS IN A RACE AGAINST TIME TO SAVE AN INNOCENT MAN FROM THE GALLOWS AND SOLVE THE MYSTERY OF THE DISAPPEARANCE OF INVALUABLE WORKS OF ART.
A man facing execution in two weeks appeals to Sherlock Holmes to save him from the gallows. He claims that he is innocent and Holmes agrees to take on his case. Five years earlier he was convicted of the largest theft of art masterpieces in British history, and of murdering the butler who tried to stop him. With time running out, Holmes and Watson have to find the real murderer and the missing works of art ---this is, if the client is innocent after all. This new Sherlock Holmes mystery is a tribute to The Adventure of the Norwood Builder in the original Canon.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Rebekka Franck: Book 1-2*



  







_*- One, Two...He is coming for you:*_




Journalist Rebekka Franck returns to her hometown with her six-year-old daughter. She is trying to escape her ex-husband and start a new life for her and her daughter when the small sleepy town experiences a murder.

One of the country's wealthiest men is brutally killed in his summer residence.

While Rebekka Franck and her punk photographer Sune try to cover the story for the local newspaper, another murder happens on a high society rich man. Now Rebekka Franck realizes that the drowsy little kingdom of Denmark has gotten its first serial killer and soon a series of dark secrets - long buried but not forgotten - will see the light of day.



*- Three, Four…Better lock your door:*


It was supposed to be a night of fun, pleasure, lust, and pain for Susanne Larsen when she agreed to meet with a stranger from a chatroom. She met him for dinner that later led to casual, anonymous sex in the hotel room at the local inn.

But someone else showed up in the room, and suddenly it was no longer a game.

Zeeland Times star reporter Rebekka Franck and her photographer Sune are covering the case for the newspaper, and soon they find themselves deeply involved in a story of deceit and ugly secrets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Eva Rae Thomas Mystery Series: Book 5-6*



  






All books in this boxset were instant #1 bestselling New Releases on Amazon.



*LET ME GO:*


*What if a stranger told you that she believed your child is about to be killed? What if that woman was an ex-FBI profiler with a disputable reputation?

Would you believe her?

Eva Rae Thomas* is chasing down a vicious killer, but no one will believe he even exists. If there are no unexplained dead bodies or missing persons, then how can there be a killer on the loose?

What they don’t understand is that the perfect murder is the one that doesn’t look like murder.

Can Eva Rae convince local law enforcement to help her with this case before the killer strikes once more? Or will she have to take matters into her own hands – again?





*IT'S NOT OVER:*


*Former FBI-profiler Eva Rae Thomas* is back in a heart-pounding novel of suspense. It’s so shocking it’ll have you sleeping with your lights on.

Peter and Mary Marshall went on a vacation with their son and daughter but returned without their children. They went missing from their hotel room one night while the couple was downstairs in the restaurant for dinner.

*They never saw them again.*

Ten years later, the Marshalls have put the murder of their children behind them, moved to a different state, and had another child, a son.

When he disappears during a vacation trip to Florida, the parents are suddenly in the limelight again. Public opinion seems to be that this can be no coincidence. These things don’t happen twice to the same people, do they?

*Former FBI-profiler, Eva Rae Thomas* is doing well in her life, and things are calm until an FBI agent suddenly shows up, asking for her help with the case of the missing child.

The kidnapper seems to have a message for Eva Rae since she was the one who supposedly solved the case ten years ago.

As she digs into the disappearance of the boy, racing to save the child’s life, she realizes this psychopathic killer lurking in the shadows has unfinished business, and he’s not stopping till his debt is paid in full.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Invasion! (Galactic War Book 3)*



  






“Ten thousand Trillian ships streaming across the border,” echoed on every communications device throughout the empire. Admiral Merkin is called out of retirement to lead the Empire forces against the incoming armada. Depleted by the civil war, he doesn’t have enough ships or men. The Empire’s survival hangs on a thread. Surrender is not an option. The Trillians don’t take prisoners.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Jasmine Steele Mystery Series Collection Books 1-3 (The Jasmine Steele Series) *



  






This nicely-priced bundle of Volumes 1-3 of Kimberly Amato’s Jasmine Steele series is *made to order for fans of hard-boiled police procedurals, badass female sleuths, and bargains.* Those who can't get enough of the exciting new wave of hard-boiled women sleuths, created by writers like Megan Abbott, Laura Lippmann, Lisa Lutz, and Vicki Hendricks will love Amato’s take-no-prisoners style, her unflinching attention to harrowing detail, and her tough-as-nails but soft-hearted detective.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Thief on the Cross: Templar Secrets in America (Templars in America Series Book 2)*



  






Why would a collector of ancient American artifacts hand over his prized pieces to a historian and then shoot himself in the head? And why does an ancient Templar scroll in his possession refer to Jesus as “The Thief on the Cross?”

The answers place historian Cameron Thorne at the dangerous intersection of secret American history and modern geopolitical intrigue. Following clues contained in ancient American artifacts and medieval European masterpieces, Cameron and his fiancée Amanda Spencer race to uncover the true secrets of early Christianity before a splinter group of religious zealots can silence them forever.

Based on actual historical artifacts, and illustrated.

Publishers Weekly says of the author, "BRODY DOES A TERRIFIC JOB OF WRAPPING HIS RESEARCH IN A FAST-PACED THRILL RIDE."

This is a stand-alone novel with recurring characters. These books can be read in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Clouds In My Coffee (The Country Club Murders Book 3)*



  






When Ellison Russell is nearly killed at a benefactors’ party, she brushes the incident aside as an unhappy accident. But when her house is fire-bombed, she’s shot at, and the person sitting next to her at a gala is poisoned, she must face facts.

Someone wants her dead. But why? And can Ellison find the killer before he strikes again?

Add in an estranged sister, a visiting aunt with a shocking secret, and a handsome detective staying in her guesthouse, and Ellison might need more than cream in her coffee.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Notes on Jungle Warfare: From the U. S. Marines and U. S. Army Infantry on Guadalcanal Island*



  






This notebook is a compilation of the interviews with the US Marines and Army infantry who fought the Imperial Japanese Army on the island of Guadalcanal. Their accounts detail the lessons learned in the tactics of jungle warfare. Here's a peak inside the pages:

Japanese soldiers fight with fanaticism and never surrender. We take practically no prisoners. Officers about to be taken prisoner commit suicide.

The good leaders seem to get killed. The poor leaders get the men killed.

Jungle warfare against the Japanese is a question of going back to the tactics of the French and Indian days, with these tactics adjusted to fit in with our modern weapons.

When we move around on these jungle trails we have learned to have men at the rear of each platoon who carry light loads so they can get their weapons into action quickly to help overcome ambush fire from the rear. Put the big rugged men into the heavy weapons company.Some of our new men were so scared of our hand grenades when they were first issued that they jammed down the cotter pin. Then, later in action, they could not pull the pin!

I noticed, and I pointed this out to my platoon, that when men get hit, the men close by get to yelling, “Corpsman, Corpsmen, Corpsman!” and they got so excited sometimes that they actually forget to use first—aid packets. In first—aid training teach correct use of injecting morphine and procedure of tagging, cause what you gonna do when the Corpsman gets hit?

Travel light. For example, to hell with the mess equipment:

We learned not to fire unless we had something to shoot at, doing otherwise discloses your position and wastes ammunition.

Got used to weird noises at night. This jungle is not still at night. The land crabs and lizards make a hell of a noise rustling on leaves. And there is a bird here that sounds like a man banging two blocks of wood together. There is another bird that makes a noise like a dog barking.

Practice walking quietly over rocks, twigs, grass, leaves, through vines. When I come to an opening in the jungle have to cross it, I generally run across quickly and quietly.

Teach not to waste ammunition. Learn to make every shot count

The Japanese sew grass and leaves to their shirts and hats.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Stranger in the Woods: A Tense Psychological Thriller*



  






*Photographer Isla Wilson is thrilled she's landed her dream job, but the clients who hired her are getting stranger by the da*y.

It sounded so perfect - a month's assignment at the lush Scottish Highlands property of architect Alban McGregor, and his wife, Jessica.

*But in the woods, there's a playhouse with a chilling history.*
Two years ago, the McGregors' daughter Elodie was abducted and then died in that playhouse. The townspeople insist her abuctor had to be a stranger in their town. Alban refuses to knock the playhouse down, even keeping a picture of it on his wall.

Sensing the McGregors and townspeople are keeping* terrible secrets*, Isla feels urged to discover the truth. 

*The closer Isla comes to getting answers about Elodie, the more the danger mounts. And with a dense cover of snow now blanketing the town, all chance of escape might already be gone.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Mind Games (Kaely Quinn Profiler Book #1) *



  






Kaely Quinn's talents as an FBI behavior analyst are impossible to ignore, no matter how unorthodox her methods. But when a reporter outs her as the daughter of an infamous serial killer, she's demoted to field agent and transferred to St. Louis.

When the same reporter who ruined her career claims to have received an anonymous poem predicting a string of murders, ending with Kaely's, the reporter's ulterior motives bring his claim into question. But when a body is found that fits the poem's predictions, the threat is undeniable, and the FBI sends Special Agent Noah Hunter to St. Louis.

Initially resentful of the assignment, Noah is surprised at how quickly his respect for Kaely grows, despite her oddities. But with a brazen serial killer who breaks all the normal patterns on the loose, Noah and Kaely are tested to their limits to catch the murderer before anyone else--including Kaely herself--is killed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Living Lies (Harbored Secrets Book #1) *



  






In the little town of Walton, Georgia, everybody knows your name--but no one knows your secret. At least that's what Lane Kent is counting on when she returns to her hometown with her five-year-old son. Dangerously depressed after the death of her husband, Lane is looking for hope. What she finds instead is a dead body.

Lane must work with Walton's newest deputy, Charlie Lynch, to uncover the truth behind the murder. But when that truth hits too close to home, she'll have to decide if saving the life of another is worth the cost of revealing her darkest secret.

Debut novelist Natalie Walters pulls you to the edge of your seat on the first page and keeps you there until the last in this riveting story that will have you believing no one is defined by their past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Debt Collector - 1 (A Jack Winchester Thriller) *



  






Jack Winchester was a notorious hitman for a ruthless New Jersey crime family until a job went wrong, and he wound up serving time.

Four years later, Jack is free and he wants out of the game, but his boss won't let him go. Forced to take on one last job to make amends for what landed him in prison, he travels to the small town of Rockland Cove, Maine.

There, he not only discovers that the target and money have disappeared; he finds himself falling for a damaged woman, and befriending an unruly son left behind.

Under mounting pressure from his boss and local police--as well as the ghosts of his past--he must unravel the mystery and decide where his loyalties lie...before it's too late.

This is a full standalone novel with a complete ending.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Any Means Necessary (a Luke Stone Thriller—Book #1)*



  






When nuclear waste is stolen by jihadists in the middle of the night from an unguarded New York City hospital, the police, in a frantic race against time, call in the FBI. Luke Stone, head of an elite, secretive, department within the FBI, is the only man they can turn to. Luke realizes right away that the terrorists’ aim is to create a dirty bomb, that they seek a high-value target, and that they will hit it within 48 hours.

A cat and mouse chase follows, pitting the world’s most savvy government agents versus its most sophisticated terrorists. As Agent Stone peels back layer after layer, he soon realizes he is up against a vast conspiracy, and that the target is even more high value than he could have imagined—leading all the way to the President of the United States.

With Luke framed for the crime, his team threatened and his own family in danger, the stakes could not be higher. But as a former special forces commando, Luke has been in tough positions before, and he will not give up until he finds a way to stop them—using any means necessary.

Twist follows twist as one man finds himself up against an army of obstacles and conspiracies, pushing even the limits of what he can handle, and culminating in a shocking climax.

A political thriller with heart-pounding action, dramatic international settings, and non-stop suspense, ANY MEANS NECESSARY marks the debut of an explosive new series that will leave you turning pages late into the night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*I Spy, I Saw Her Die (Book One) A Cyber Crime Murder Mystery Conspiracy Thriller*



  






*In a race against time, it's Ray Luck against the world!*
When Ray Luck - a top cyber security expert - accidentally stumbles upon a devastating secret while surfing the web, he knows immediately he is in way above his head and soon he is being hunted by both Mossad and the British Security Services.

Alone, desperate, with only three days to live, Ray is a man with not one, but several missions: to save the life of his girlfriend who has been kidnapped by the security services; to prevent a terrorist cyber attack destroying London; to save the Middle East peace process; and to bring one of the most powerful men in the world to justice for the savage killing of an apparently innocent woman, a murder certain powerful people in the British Government are determined to cover up at all costs.

Only Ray can stop them all.

But as the clock starts to tick, he discovers that nothing is as it seems. Who is the real enemy? And who can he trust? Unless he finds out soon, will Ray’s luck finally run out?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Angry Betty: Kate Darby (Book 1) (Kate Darby Crime Novel)*



  






*A female cop, a dead body in the trunk of a Mercedes, and drug cartels in a small town.*

Kate Darby learned to hate cops at an early age, thanks to her drug addicted mom, so no one would have guessed she’d become a cop when she grew up.

Now patrolling the streets of Peculiar, Texas, Kate does her best to keep her town safe. She's trained to be ready for anything on a routine traffic stop. When she pulls a Mercedes over for running a stop sign, the fact the driver flees isn't unexpected, but the dead body in the trunk...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*AL CLARK: (Book One)*



  






*Old Fashioned Science Fiction*

A thousand specially selected people leave a troubled Earth for a new start on a virgin world many years away. Their starship is state-of-the-art and entirely automatic; its passengers safely sleeping through the long journey. All possible scenarios have been taken into account except one. There is no way to predict sabotage.

Al Clark wakes to begin a new life, alone on a crippled starship with no memory of what transpired to place him there.

It is the beginning of a quest that will take him places he could not have imagined, manage feats he would not have thought possible, and teach him the true meaning of friendship.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Rebirth: A Sci-Fi Post-Apocalyptic Novel (Archives of Humanity Book 1)*



  






Five hundred years ago, a rogue AI known as the Core unleashed a horde of machines to seize control of Earth and exterminate humanity.

Now, former soldier Leon Imus has the grim honor of being the last surviving human. In a world gone to hell, he intends to bring the brimstone and put bullet holes in as many of the Core's fiendish machines as possible.

But a shocking discovery in the remote hills of Pennsylvania changes everything. Revenge for mankind is no longer Leon's top priority. He has a chance to save humanity, to stave off extinction. But the clock is ticking.

And the race begins now.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Robot Empire: Dawn Exodus: A Science Fiction Adventure*



  






_*For centuries they served. In gratitude we freed them. With vengeance they betrayed us.*_

When she's kidnapped by the Blessed Engineers, Arla discovers that she's been living a lie. She wasn't a farmer's daughter, but merely cargo transported in the carved out heart of an asteroid: the Arkship Dawn on a thousand year voyage to a new home.

And someone got there first.

One act of rebellion leads to the fate of her people resting on her young shoulders. And, perhaps the future of humanity itself.

Because Dawn harbors a secret.* It is the key.* 

Destiny awaits.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Void Calls (The Iron Suns Book 1) *



  






*A sentient station older than the sun ...
A torus where time stutters ...
A realm haunted by the fading wails of the ripping fabric of space ...*

A band of hardy fools choose to invade it.

From the rubble of humankind’s worst wars have emerged a myriad claimants to the decadent civilization that the Powers of Solaria had administered for centuries. Collapsing systems erupt in renewed melees as agents of the underground run amok and infiltrators plague the ranks of Martian-Jovian militaries. Rumors about the destruction of systems at the hands of a mysterious invader abound. The defense against the Spacers has consumed a billion lives and counting, but Solaria finds its solace in propaganda—for the enemy has only retreated into the blackness they emerged from, and as humanity loses purpose, proxy wars tie up the Navy.

The most powerful fleet that Jupiter-Pluto can wield has decimated the Gubre System in one such proxy war, uncovering a full array of underground operations. Dozens of enigmatic Melds are found and hunted—possibly, the ruins strewn on these planets might provide some advantage in the greater conflict. The fleet settles down for occupation, and the admiral dispatches a team of what he thinks are randomly selected Marines under Lieutenant Hojaka.

Their mission: investigate a derelict transfer station drifting in the interplanetary gulf. As they get closer, however, their worlds and their minds stop seeming quite right. Is it a station? Or a frontwheeler photonic torus? A moon-sized Foot? Is it inhabited by corpses or is it the abode of the Meld? Gateways lead into a turquoise-skinned universe where the ancient exiled Representative AI has taken refuge, where others once resided. Greater others, now mauled and mangled by a mixture of their own stupidity and the influence of someone beyond, as the golden mountains on Planet Khundav detonate and the Navies of Solaria patrol.

The stakes are at levels from which causality is but superstition, ethics but an afterthought. For Hojaka, it is a desperate venture, trickery on a galactic scale. To the Meld Deluria, it is a stepping stone. A scheme has been unfolding for aeons, by the will of powers far beyond human comprehension—powers that he aims to conquer.

In his quest, the Meld has come face-to-face with an entity. An entity that has lain in wait since the first black holes uttered their birth-cries, that has witnessed suns rise and fall at the hands of desperate living things who cling to the mossy cliff of survival. It is vast and dark, its tendrils reach far and wide. Now the Meld has used the splendid drama-of-humanity he has orchestrated to poke this entity with a sharp stick. He has forced it to watch. To feel.

Now, it has made a move.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Solaria's Fist (The Iron Suns Book 2)*



  






*Some burn. Some run. Others search.*


The navies of Solaria find themselves on the edge, scattered and fighting a lost battle. The battle to preserve what the war against the Tauran Empire ripped clean off humanity and Solaria’s decadent order. Smuggled radios scream: _Awake. Betray. Arise. Rejoice in the enemy, for the enemy is here._

Technologies banned for centuries are popping up on burnt worlds, military laws in a myriad sectors turn into an afterthought. Eons of “peaceful oppression” end at the hands of an invigorated underground, tensions amongst upstart superpowers teeter on the brink of war, and the Sun calls upon its workers to fight the Spacer Melds, forsaking a billion lives and counting.

Admiral Aggarwal, named most popular warrior of the colonial admiralty on Earth, appears to wallow in postwar depression. It makes for a good mask, as he works, collects, observes, a traitor in the midst of Solaria. But when a war leader’s assassination plunges the fleets into frenzied mobilization, and he is sent into an escalating military situation at the Blackwaters with enough firepower to pulverize a planet, he can think of enough Divinity-approved ways to use it for his own planned crusade.

When an enemy messenger pops up to claim the existence of a new threat that “might” be unstoppable if humanity does not unite and prepare for a war of annihilation, doubts spring up. With doubts come more heat between allies, while the possibilities are far too dire to ignore. To Aggarwal, it is a matter to rejoice. He volunteers to head into the unknown, confident the enemy is a godsend method to weaken Solaria before he strikes his own blow. As his universe falls apart, he prepares. Before he can save humanity, he must cleanse it.

One way or another, reckoning is near …


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Story in My Father's Footlockers: A WWII Story of Escape, Evasion and unexpected Friendships*



  






The story begins one evening in 2016 at a celebration of family and friends in France, people who know each other only because of their connection to an American WWII pilot, Captain Edward Appel. The main event is the presentation of Edward’s parachute to Juliann, his daughter. This recovered parachute had saved the pilot’s life as he jumped from a failing B-24 bomber in the year 1944 near Surbourg, France.
Edward enlisted in the army in 1940 and made his way up through the ranks to pilot status in 1943. He was sent to England as a B-24 Liberator bomber pilot. On his last required mission, he was shot down over France. After bailing out of the plane, he managed to evade German soldiers in a series of quick thinking moves. During three months of hiding with the help of farmers, local citizens and the French resistance, he avoided capture by the German military and returned to the Allies after the front lines moved through his position.
Upon returning to England, he could have gone home since he had completed all his missions, but he didn’t feel quite right about the way his bomber missions had ended. He had lost crew members and some were in POW camps. Instead, he decided to do a tour as a fighter pilot, specifically in the P-47 Thunderbolt. On what he again believed was his last mission, he was shot down once more behind enemy lines in Germany. He was the last P-47 pilot to be shot down during WWII. He was considered, at first, “Killed in Action.” However, he survived the crash landing (which included him and his plane cartwheeling across an open field), escaped initial encounters with German soldiers, and overcame several intense events during the course of his 10-day evasion. With the help of local Germans, he survived and returned to the Allies once again as the front lines moved over his position during the night. The group of American soldiers that picked him up in Germany was the same group that had picked him up in France, and therefore thought he may be a spy.
Edward Appel became one of the few WWII pilots who flew both heavy bombers and fighter planes with the 8th Air Force, and was a two-time evader.
Throughout the book, time goes back and forth—70 years to the same month—and at times the same date intertwining Edward’s amazing story with Juliann’s discoveries as she researches her father’s war experiences. These include reunions with families that helped her father evade the Germans, eyewitness accounts, items from the crash sites, walks retracing her father’s paths (one of which was recorded in a documentary film), and a commemorative ceremony in France.
At the end of the book, we return once more to the celebration in 2016 and revealed is an unexpected detail which connects Edward’s lifesaving parachute to his daughter, Juliann.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Shop Till You Drop (A Dead-End Job Mystery Book 1)*



  






*BIMBOS, BUSTIERS, AND BOTOX! MURDER MOST FASHIONABLE…*

Author Elaine Viets kicks off this *funny and fresh cozy series—about a woman on the run from her ex—with a rollicking tale of crime and vanity in the shadow world of wannabe molls.* When unlikely sleuth Helen Hawthorne flees St. Louis, she fetches up in Fort Lauderdale, suddenly surrounded by the beautiful and the Botoxed.

They all shop at the same place—Juliana’s, the overpriced boutique where Helen works. And *they’re all looking for a wealthy wise guy to take to the cleaners.*

It’s a dead-end job with no perks—but one that pays in cash. *A little shady, but it beats leaving a paper trail. Turns out shady’s only the beginning.*

Juliana’s holds *more secrets than a confessional, beginning with theft and drug sales, progressing to ever more ambitious scams, and inevitably, given the escalating level of crime, the murder of a felonious fashionista.* The good news is there’s a reward—and Helen needs money. The bad is that she could die before she collects it.

Readers will find Helen *the perfect cozy protagonist*—an ordinary woman squeezed by circumstance, feeling her way as she takes control of her life whatever way she has to do it, innocent yet growing savvier by the second. You root hard for her as she settles into the role of amateur detective because you just can’t help identifying with her and hoping you’d rise to the occasion as well. And *you’ll laugh out loud at the sly way author Viets skewers the South Florida culture of vanity and money.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Nine Lives (Sam Archer Book 1)*



  






It’s New Year’s Eve. A major terrorist cell is planning a series of attacks across London over the next forty-eight hours. The government has surveillance on the group, a man undercover, and prepare to move in, to take out the terrorists before they can strike. But they lose contact with their inside man. And the cell vanishes into thin air, dispersing into the streets, armed and intent on completing their assault on London. The best Counter-Terrorist teams in the country are told to take them down before it's too late.

Nine terrorists.

Nine lives.

The Armed Response Unit is one of these teams. Efficient and ruthless, the task force is ordered to locate the leader of the cell. As they hunt him down, they begin to realise that this is far bigger than any of them could ever have imagined. Bombings, rocket attacks, betrayal and a series of unexpected and shocking twists leave the ARU fighting to stay alive.

There's Archer, the youngest member of the team, keen to prove himself and justify his spot on the task force. His best friend, Chalky, who is forced to fight both the terrorists and his own demons. Porter, Deakins and Fox, tough and experienced men who’ve never dealt with anything of this magnitude. And Mac, their sergeant, who must make the quickest of decisions and lead his men against the invisible enemy.

As events unfold, other people are drawn into the danger. The Prime Minister, desperately trying to find a solution and protect the capital. A mysterious female Mossad agent, who appears out of nowhere and joins the fight against the cell. Two Special Agents from the DEA, one of whom was a member of the SEAL team that stormed Osama Bin Laden’s compound and who for some reason is struggling with the memory. And the vicious, powerful leader of a Middle Eastern drug cartel, who operates in the shadows and is somehow connected to the terrorists.

With crowds all over London celebrating the New Year, and with nine terrorists somewhere amongst them, the Armed Response Unit is faced with the most dangerous night of their lives. As the savage, shocking plans of the enemy are fully revealed, the ARU officers are faced with the ultimate question.
How many times can a man cheat Death before Death evens the score?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Played to Death: A Scott Drayco Mystery (Scott Drayco Mystery Series Book 1)*



  






*Simmering resentment in a small coastal town. A missing manuscript. A dark family secret.*

Scott Drayco isn’t a typical detective: a former concert pianist with synesthesia, he turned to law enforcement when a violent attack put an end to his music career.

After Drayco inherits a rundown Opera House in a Virginia seaside town following a particularly brutal case, he just wants to arrange a quick sale for the unwanted “gift” while nursing his battered soul in a peaceful setting near the shore.

Those hopes are shattered when a dead body turns up on the Opera House stage, a mysterious "G" carved into the man's chest. With himself a suspect in the murder, Drayco digs into very old and very dangerous secrets to solve the crime and clear his name.

But first...Drayco must dodge a wary Sheriff, hostility over coastal development, and the seductive wife of a town councilman—before the tensions explode into more violence and he becomes the next victim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dies Irae: A Scott Drayco Mystery (Scott Drayco Mystery Series Book 3)*



  






_*A mysterious music puzzle. A murdered co-ed. Sinister secrets.*_

Three years ago, Scott Drayco left the FBI after an incident involving his partner, Mark “Sarg” Sargosian. Now a freelance crime consultant, Drayco often helps law enforcement on cases, but he never imagined his estranged former partner would turn up on his doorstep, pleading for Drayco’s help. A student at an elite Washington, D.C. private college has been murdered, and the victim's friend—Sarg’s own daughter Tara—might be the next target.

The killer left behind a puzzling music code at the crime scene, and Drayco soon learns he has two things in common with the murdered girl: a music background and synesthesia. The case takes an even darker turn after a second murder and a second music code, with signs pointing toward a possible ritualistic killing.

When Drayco himself starts receiving coded messages, he finds himself locked in a deadly game with a madman, where only one of them may come out alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Nine Golden Retriever Mysteries*



  






Nine fun full-length cozy mysteries set in the small town of Stewart's Crossing in charming Bucks County, Pennsylvania. Join semi-reformed computer hacker Steve Levitan and his clue-sniffing golden retriever, Rochester, as they go nose to the ground to collar criminals.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Paws in the Action: Psychic Sleuths and Talking Dogs (A Jaz and Luffy Cozy Mystery Book 1)*



  






*A quaint town. A string of bizarre occurrences. An unconvincing suicide...*

When a body is discovered in the small, sheltered town of Blackwood Cove, the authorities are ready to write it off as a suicide. But for Jasmine Moore, something doesn’t add up.

With nobody to help her but her loyal golden retriever Luffy, Jasmine takes up the mantle of detective to solve the case and find the truth. But Luffy is no ordinary dog, and Jasmine shares a highly unusual bond with him – one that could hold the key to solving the entire mystery.

Sifting through decades of forgotten town history and long-buried truths, she begins to piece together a far stranger story than a simple suicide. And as she grows closer to the truth, she discovers that in the town of Blackwood Cove, anything can happen…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Poodle Versus The Assassin (Cottage Country Cozy Mysteries Book 1)*



  






Small-town action, zany characters, and a Nasty Small Poodle will capture your heart! The mayor has been killed, and 50-something newspaper publisher Zora Flynn might be next. But Rocco, her pampered prince of a poodle, is her secret weapon. Can he sniff out a killer before Zora becomes the next victim? Readers are loving this new cozy mystery series. “This was a fun read and a clever mystery. I loved it from start to finish!” Book 1 of a continuing series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Jacomine Trilogy: Skip Langdon Mysteries Vols. 6, 7, and 9 (The Skip Langdon Series)*



  






*THREE TALES OF A MADMAN
AND A COP WHO WON'T GIVE UP...*

For mystery fans with a taste for the harder-boiled, we’ve plucked this trilogy of Jacomine tales from the Edgar award-winning Skip Langdon Mystery Series. In these three action-packed volumes, whip-smart New Orleans homicide detective *Skip Langdon does battle with her megalomaniacal, murderous arch-nemesis, the master manipulator known as Reverend Errol Jacomine*.

First, Jacomine swindles a sizable portion of the Crescent City into supporting his mayoral campaign, and Skip has to find a way to stop the city from voting in a charismatic psychopath. Then, Jacomine throws together a vigilante justice group called the Jury, who gun down a cop-killer who was very much wanted alive. Finally, the wiley villain has a comprehensive plan to capture the highest office in the land, and he’s nursing *an obsessive grudge against Skip that becomes his first priority—to have her killed—or worse, those she loves*.

THE KINDNESS OF STRANGERS
Politics makes the strangest bedfellows of all, and in New Orleans, a psychopath’s running for mayor. Not just the usual harmless megalomaniac—a murderer and a monster. His supporters and a good proportion of would-be voters think he’s just a kindly preacher-man and handily crucify anyone who says otherwise. But Detective Skip Langdon, who met the Rev. Errol Jacomine on a case, knows *he’s the personification of evil, and can point to a pile of corpses to prove it*.

CRESCENT CITY CONNECTION
Sure, New Orleans is known for corruption, but suddenly the good guys get a break—an honest police chief. And then someone guns him down. When a terrifying organization called The Jury takes out the cop-killer, Detective Skip Langdon’s on the case. She suspects The Jury’s the brainchild of her old nemesis, self-described preacher Errol Jacomine, but what really motivated the killing and, most importantly, how can she tie Jacomine, who’s protected by layers of believers, to the crime?

MEAN WOMAN BLUES
The Rev. Errol Jacomine is *crazy as a fox that just ate a loon and more dangerous than a cell full of serial killers.* As he lays plans to take his ambition to the national stage, he’s earnestly trying to off Detective Skip Langdon, the New Orleans cop who has twice smashed his criminal endeavors, yet each time he’s managed to slip away. Now he’s mad. In both senses of the word. And he has the connections to have her killed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Wreckers: A Denver Boyd Novel*



  






*A teenage wrecker is forced to steal the hottest tech in the verse. What could possibly go wrong?*

At 19 years old, Denver Boyd is the youngest hauler in space. His ship is the legendary Mustang 1, named and fashioned after the muscle cars of old. His only companions? His one-eyed cat Pirate and an AI navigator named Gary based on classic 21st century sitcom personalities.

That all changes when Denver meets Batista, a mechanic who claims to know what happened to Denver’s missing father and brother.

Following her information, Denver is drawn into trouble with the worst people the galaxy has to offer — bandits, feds and rival wreckers. As complications mount and he’s forced into helping different sides chase a mysterious prize, Denver, once a lone wolf, collects the small crew he never knew he needed. But can he keep them alive?

This thrilling story is full of action and attitude. If you like space operas and sci-fi romps, Wreckers is the perfect blend of action and levity for you.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Alien Corps: A Sword and Planet Novel (Prosperine Book 1)*



  






*Science fiction with a supernatural twist*
Sacked from the Alien Corps after a disastrous first mission, the empath Hickory Lace is desperate for another chance to prove herself. The opportunity arrives when Hickory is assigned to the planet Prosperine to investigate a plot by political extremists to destabilize the planet’s government and report on the activities of an alien radical called "the Teacher."

Continued harmony on Prosperine is vital to the future of the Galactic Alliance. The planet contains a rare metallic element essential for interstellar travel. Without access to this, the Alliance's plans for a galaxy-wide trade and defense network will fail.

The fate of the Alliance hangs in the balance. Hickory must stop a war. But to do that, she needs to banish the pain from her past and reconnect with the powerful empathic abilities she was born with. Only then can she discover what the Teacher is up to, and decide whether he is a fraud—or perhaps the very person the Corps was created to find.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Coral and Brass*



  






_Coral and Brass_ is the biography of General Holland McTyeire "Howlin' Mad" Smith, known as the "father" of modern U.S. amphibious warfare. His book is a riveting first-hand account of key battles fought in the Pacific between the U.S. Army and Canadian troops against the Japanese, including assaults on the Gilbert Islands, the Marshall Islands, the island of Saipan, Tinian in the Marianas and Iwo Jimo.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Money Trail (The Sean Kruger Series Book 5) *



  






*FBI Profiler Sean Kruger must follow a trail of deceit and murder to protect his family, friends, and the country from a Russian oligarch!*
After the horrific murder of an attorney and a Washington Post reporter on a park bench in Washington, DC., Kruger and company must determine the reason for the murders and who committed the crime. When it is discovered the reporter and attorney were trying to uncover a dark secret hidden within the highest ranks of the United States government, Kruger enlists the help of his trusted friend JR Diminski.

*>>>A Ruthless Foreign Plot Threatens American Democracy*
As Kruger and JR strip away the lies and treachery, they discover a plot by a ruthless foreign adversary to undermine the confidence of the American electorate in their chosen officials. With JR following the money trail, it will be up to Kruger to protect the ones he loves from a deadly assassin who is determined to keep him from learning the truth.Will they stop the threat in time or will dark money destroy the American way of life?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Trusted: Part 1 of the Mind Blowing, Pulse-Pounding Thriller Series (The Trusted Thriller Series)*



  






*MI6 field operative Dr Sam Noor is up against it.*
His oldest friend is in danger, his colleagues are untrustworthy, and his wife feels betrayed.

For so long he's balanced idyllic home and lethal career, but that lie has been uncovered, and his carefully separated worlds fiercely collide.

Distraught and conflicted, Noor concentrates on his latest mission and discovers the terrifying truth behind attacks on agents around the globe. With time running out, Noor has to take down the super-terrorists with powerful connections before they unleash their next-gen weapon on an unsuspecting world.

But Noor has no way of knowing forces beyond his understanding are manipulating reality around him and the stakes are higher than he could ever have believed.

Suspicious of everything he trusted, with politics biting at his heels and traitors changing the game, can Noor protect millions from a bloody end?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Dominant: Part 2 of the Mind Blowing, Suspenseful Thriller Series (The Trusted Thriller Series)*



  






*Everything changes when the lies are revealed*
MI6 field operative Dr Sam Noor gets to the truth in any way possible.

Whilst overseas in the CIA, interrogating terrorists, he’s unaware that his wife Ellie faces similar treatment from his own employer. MI6 want answers and they think Ellie has them.

She hasn’t.

Everything falls apart and shocking decisions are taken, putting Ellie in the line of fire. Devastated by events, Noor’s revenge ripples from the Oval Office through the CIA and MI6.

Disgraced, Noor returns to the UK only to discover he’s been played. With no other option, he goes rogue and abducts the one who holds the truth. As Noor learns what really happened, his sense of duty is corrupted.

Caught up in the political crossfire, forced to bury the treachery, Noor must stop the super-terrorists from releasing the world’s most powerful weapon, but other forces beyond his comprehension are directly the way fate will flow.

With little time on his side, Noor must make a choice – speak or stay silent. And what he decides could change the future of the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Resonance: Part 3 of the Mind Blowing, Suspenseful Thriller Series (The Trusted Thriller Series) *



  






*The world is spinning out of control. Who can save humanity?*
Ellie Noor’s hope hangs by a thread.

Tortured to within an inch of her life by sadistic terrorists, she now awaits a horrific fate.

Thousands of miles away, Sam betrayed his country to save his wife, but knowing his actions cost half a million lives, he can’t face his conscience. He once held a fine balance between truth and lies, love and war, but now, with everything crashing down, all has been revealed and he’s left raw, exposed and broken.

In contrast, the super-terrorists Salim Al Douri and Sabena Sanantoni are at the top of their game. They used the love between Sam and Ellie to their advantage. Now they are an unstoppable force - dangerously intelligent, powerfully beautiful, and holding their rival power couple in their grasp.

In the midst of World War III kicking off, with global leaders happy to press the button, darker forces gather to fuel the conflict across the globe to satisfy their own evil ends.

As humanity teeters on the brink of extinction, it’s down to one person to reverse all out destruction, even if it means losing everything to bring light back to a shattered world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Legends Reborn (The Light of Epertase Book 1) *



  






*Loss. Betrayal. Sorcery. War. When wicked men plot to steal the Light of Epertase from Princess Alina's soul, Rasi would fight the gods themselves to save her.*

_In book one of the epic fantasy trilogy,_ _The Light of Epertase, a technologically superior army advances on Epertase, setting off a chain of events that threaten to destroy the entire kingdom. Rasi, a legendary warrior long ago banished and cursed with seven symbiotic tentacles fused to his back, may be the kingdom's only hope. But to save Epertase, he must first save the one he loves.

Inspired by epic fantasy novels like Lord of the Rings, Mistborn, and Wizard's First Rule, Legends Reborn strives to recapture some of the wonder and imagination those great authors have given the world._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Moth Busters (Freaky Florida Mystery Adventures Book 1)*



  






*The Truth is Out There … Way WAY Out There…*

Growing up in backwoods Florida, Bobbie Drex has seen it all – from two-headed turtles to two-timing boyfriends. Her life of hard knocks has left her short on cash, but she’s still packing enough snark to give any whack-job a run for his money.

Or so she thinks.

But when a mysterious stranger arrives at her mechanic shop seeking repairs to his rundown RV, suddenly it’s _Bobbie_ who’s in for a complete overhaul...

*Norman Bates in a turban. Gonadal twins. Mothman pooper-scoopers.*

In an instant, the world she once knew skitters totally off its Southern axis!

Is the mystery man crazy? Or is he the only sane one in the bunch? The more Bobbie discovers about him, the less certain she becomes about reality itself...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Purrfect Heat (The Mysteries of Max Book 4)*



  






*If you can't stand the heat…*

The peace and calm of Hampton Cove is brutally disturbed when celebrity chef Niklaus Skad, famous for his show Kitchen Disasters, is found cooked in his own oven. The chef wasn’t a well-liked man, and there are plenty of suspects to go around. Odelia Poole, Hampton Cove Gazette reporter and civilian consultant to the police department, teams up with Detective Chase Kingsley to catch the killer, but soon finds this proves a lot harder than she thought.

Max, Odelia’s blorange tabby, would love to help out, but is faced with a cat emergency when Odelia takes in a new stray. Diego soon proves to be a handful, and when he sets his sights on Harriet, it’s war in the cat menagerie. With Dooley fearing he’s contracted a wasting disease, and Brutus in a funk because Diego stole his girlfriend, Max has his hands full. Good thing he still has time to ferret out clues and chase suspects, or Odelia would never be able to crack the case.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Eva Rae Thomas Mystery Series: Book 3-4*



  







*Former FBI-profiler Eva Rae Thomas is back and embedded in a true nightmare reaching deep into her own family.*





*- NEVER EVER:*


*Ex-agent Eva Rae Thomas* is on the run. The past month she has done things she never knew she was capable of while hunting for her kidnapped daughter.

Eva Rae has risked everything,

-her career,

-her newfound love,

-her freedom.

She’s looking for the man they call the Iron Fist. The trail has led her to Miami.

Meanwhile, Miami is under attack. Hundreds of passengers in the Metrorail are exposed to a deathly nerve gas on a peaceful Monday morning. When Eva Rae Thomas sees her daughter on the surveillance footage from the attack, she knows it is no coincidence. But by the time she uncovers the chilling truth of how it is all connected, it might be too late.



*- SAY YOU LOVE ME:*


*What would you do if your brother was accused of a horrible crime, and you were certain he didn’t do it?*

Life is not done throwing Eva Rae Thomas curveballs.

A phone call turns her life upside down – once again. The call is from her father, the man she hasn’t seen in thirty-six years, not since he kidnapped her sister in a supermarket.

Now, he is back in Florida, and he needs her help. Her younger brother – who she didn’t know existed – has been arrested on Amelia Island. The boy is in a coma after being shot by an officer during the incident. But his father doesn’t believe the police, and he asks for Eva Rae’s help to prove it.

At the same time, a serial killer is planning one of the most horrific mass killings in history.

_Will Eva Rae find it in her heart to help her father after what he did to her? Will facing him again set her free or pull her under?_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Tears of God (The Blackwell Files Book 7)*



  






*A prophecy…a promise…a project*

A chance encounter leads FBI agent Mallory Blackwell to investigate the circumstances surrounding the mysterious death of her father, Cutter Wilson, years ago.

Their only informant murdered, Mallory and cryptologist husband Alton lead an NSA team on a round-the-world quest to track down the perpetrator of a mysterious toxicological project. The sleuths must summon all their investigatory skills in a desperate bid to follow a trail of clues to the hidden truth of Cutter Wilson’s death, a discovery exceeding their wildest expectations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Psychic Cafe Mysteries - Box Set 1 *



  






Karis Booth solves four murders using her psychic abilities.

A Deadly Delivery

Things are changing rapidly for Karis. As well as filing for divorce from her unfaithful husband, she decides it’s time to make peace with her estranged sister, Erin. With trepidation, Karis visits the café which Erin owns. To her great relief, Erin welcomes Karis back into her life with open arms.
During their reconciliation, a young woman, Carmel, calls into the café with a bread delivery. As Karis watches Carmel, she experiences a strong psychic vision. She sees two shadows following Carmel. Only one of the shadows belongs to Carmel — the other belongs to the person who is going to murder her later that day.
With help from her sister and an old neighbour, Karis does all that she can to find out who murdered Carmel. It doesn’t help that the investigating officer is an ex-boyfriend who broke up with Karis because he couldn’t cope with her psychic abilities. Despite this, Karis won’t rest until she finds the killer.


A Fatal Wedding

Using money from her divorce settlement, Karis invests in her sister’s café. Not only are Karis and Erin planning to extend the café premises, they are going to hold regular craft evenings there too.
A young woman, Bryony, asks if Karis and Erin can help her make a batch of wedding favours for her upcoming wedding. The sisters decide to use this as an opportunity to host their first craft evening, much to Bryony’s delight.
During the craft evening, Karis receives a vision concerning Bryony and the wedding favours. It unsettles Karis to know Bryony has an enemy who wishes her harm.
Things get worse when Karis foresees a murder taking place at Bryony’s wedding. Will Karis be able to stop the murder? Or will she be too late?


Tea And Murder

Karis suspects something is wrong when her morning cup of tea has an unusually foul taste. She dismisses that thought and goes to the café which she co-owns with her sister. There, she meets a builder called Howie McGarry. Shortly after meeting Howie, Karis has a vision which shows him being murdered by poisoned tea.
To Karis’ dismay, Howie’s wife is someone who went to school with her. Once the vision is made known, Vanessa McGarry ridicules Karis and calls her by the vicious nickname she gave her at school – Krazy Karis. Vanessa tells Howie not to believe a word Karis says.
Despite Vanessa’s hateful words, Karis knows she has to do something to prevent Howie’s murder. Will she stop his untimely death in time?


The Knitting Pattern Mystery

A knitting class is held at the café which Karis co-owns with her sister, Erin. An old knitting pattern is brought into the café and Karis is immediately drawn to it. It’s not long before Karis starts to experience visions which are brought on by the pattern, and some of those visions reveal a murder will take place soon.
With a sense of urgency, Karis tries to find out who owned the knitting pattern, and if that person is linked to the murder she witnessed. As more visions come to her, Karis realises she is also dealing with a mystery from the 1950s. Is this mystery somehow linked to the murder which will occur?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Fulcrum: A Rex Dalton Thriller*



  






March 11, 2004. The Madrid train bombings kill 193 innocent civilians.

What the terrorists didn’t know was on that fateful day they also succeeded in creating their worst nightmare.

No one knew who he was, what he looked like, where he came from, nor who he worked for. He was a sniper who could take a target out from eight-hundred yards to a mile. He could kill with a long gun, short gun, or no gun. He was lethal with edged weapons, explosives, poisons, or no weapon at all. Targets could be executed from afar or die with his breath in their faces.

Among his enemies he has many names: El Gato, the cat, Alshaytan, the Devil in Arabic, the Ghost, and many others.

His real name is Rex Dalton. He has no friends. He has no family. He has no girl. He has only one motto; don’t hate the terrorists. Instead kill them, so they can’t kill again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Terms of Service: Subject to change without notice*



  






*1984 meets The Matrix in this riveting science fiction novel about corporate totalitarianism, personal freedom, and one brave character’s journey to reclaim her humanity from an oppressive regime.*

250 years in the future, artificial intelligences control every aspect of Kim’s life - from what she has for breakfast to who she is allowed to have sex with. Living in the northeast province of what used to be the United States, she is a rising star at The Artificial Intelligence Company, training and managing sentient beings called “AIs” in the enigmatic parallel universe of Virtual Reality. 

When a seemingly harmless lark sends Kim’s life spinning out of control and the AIs begin to go mad, Kim launches into a journey of self-discovery and chaos that threatens to tear down society’s corrupt powers, and possibly civilization itself.

For fans of classic dystopian literature like_ Brave New World_ and ground-breaking TV shows like_ Black Mirror_, Stanfill explores the lurking dangers of a surveillance state where privacy is dead, corporations have unlimited power, and even using the word “I” is forbidden.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Russian Roulette (Dev Haskell - Private Investigator, Book 1)*



  






*Private Investigator Dev Haskell has finally got it made!*

*Beautiful Kerri seems to have fallen for him. She even left Dev a note . . .

Apparently she just needs a little help finding her sister.

Unfortunately, it turns out both women are involved with notorious Russian mob boss, Bracko the Whacko! Things quickly go downhill from there.

In short order Dev finds himself at odds with the local police, Homeland Security, ICE, and an FBI task force. He's got a gunshot wound and shrapnel in his rear, ouch! Not to mention he's on the run from a psychotic killer!*

*It must be love . . .*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Mersey Killing: When Liverpool Rocked, And The Music Died (Mersey Murder Mysteries Book 1)*



  






*A skeleton and a missing woman. A doomed romance. A mystery spanning two generations.*

Liverpool, 1961. A group of young men come together seeking fame and fortune, as the fledgling sounds of the Swinging Sixties take root in the city. Soon, Liverpool becomes synonymous with the music that shapes a generation.

Liverpool, 1999. Skeletal remains found in the docklands lead Detective Inspector Andy Ross and Sergeant Izzie Drake into a journey through time, as the investigation takes them back to early days of the Mersey Beat.

Whose bones laid beneath the mud of the River Mersey for over thirty years, and what links them to a young woman, missing for the entire time?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*You Are Dead. (Sign Here Please)*



  






You Are Dead. (Sign Here Please) is a madcap comedy of truly ludicrous proportions. After Nathan Haynes dies, he discovers that the afterlife is run by straight-laced bureaucrats, but when he refuses to sign his 21B he is punted back to life in his insane home city of Dead Donkey. He can't rest easy, though - the bureaucrats are out to get him and they will put his papers in order, no matter the cost. Will our hero die (again)? Will the bureaucrats trick him into filling the proper forms in? Will Nathan ever get to do his laundry? Find out in You Are Dead. (Sign Here Please)!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Tall Tails Secret Book Club (The Secret Library Cozy Mysteries 1)*



  






Looking for a mystery that makes you feel good even as it leads you through a ton of clues?
A mysterious mansion, a suspicious death, and a cat too smart for its own good…

When Laura Lee took the summer job as a housekeeper at the old Thornberry Estate, she knew it was a creepy place, but she had no idea how creepy. Mrs. Fitzwater warned her to keep her mind on her work and her nose in her own business, but one thing after another leads her astray, between the manor giving up its puzzles as she goes about her work, fun secrets to share with the clever ladies in her book club who are always up for a mystery, and a cat that seems to know more than she does.

The death of a chauffeur just outside the estate gates changes everything and suddenly creepy turns to deadly as Laura Lee finds herself in the middle of a murder investigation. When the police seem unable to solve the crime, can Laura Lee and her intrepid club find the killer before the killer finds Laura Lee?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*Star Kingdom Box Set (Books 1-3): A space opera adventure series*



  






It is a time of treachery, terrorism, and tyranny in the Star Kingdom. The king cannot be trusted, the galaxy is on the brink of war, and a notorious mercenary is destroying everything—and everyone—in his path on his quest for vengeance.

The Star Kingdom is in dire need of heroes.

What it gets is a band of misfits and underdogs:

• A washed-up bounty hunter struggling to make ends meet.
• A genetically engineered cat woman on the run from her makers.
• A robotics professor who gets space sick before leaving orbit.
• A brilliant scientist who’s better at punching people than talking to them.

As unlikely as it seems, this motley crew is the best hope for bringing peace to the galaxy. But they have troubles of their own, and they’ll have to fly fast to avoid being hunted down and killed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Till The Old Men Die (The Jeri Howard Mystery Series Book 2)*



  






In Janet Dawson’s *second* absorbing Jeri Howard mystery, the tough-minded private investigator finds herself –in no time at all--at the center of an international jumble of war heroes, collaborators, resistance fighters, politicians, and crime bosses.

*But in fine PI mystery fashion, the case isn’t at first what it seems.* It begins small, with the grisly murder of a sedate, widowed history professor, written off as a random street crime until a woman turns up at his university, claiming to be his widow and demanding access to his “papers.” Jeri’s called into the case by her father, a good friend of Lito, the murdered Asian Studies professor, who tells her about a mysterious envelope he received from his friend on the day of his funeral.

*A note with the package said “keep it safe”. And Jeri knows that’s the key: whatever was in it is behind Lito’s murder. Sure enough, it's gone missing.*

And Lito was just back from a research trip to the Philippines. _What,_ she wonders, _did he learn there?_ *Once she realizes his research subject was the Japanese invasion of the Philippines in World War Two, things take a sinister international turn.*

Off she goes, searching for answers in Lito’s close-knit Filipino community, *a world alive with music, food, celebrations – not to mention power struggles, treachery, and betrayal.* And then the case heats up. Because the past never dies—it just gets covered up.

*Fans of hard-boiled women sleuths, historical mysteries, and detective novels with a twist will love P.I. Jeri Howard. If you like Sue Grafton, Marcia Muller, T.R. Ragan, Laura Lippman, and Alison Gaylin, take Jeri out for a test drive—she’s your kind of tough, take-no prisoners female detective.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Understanding the Vietnam War*



  






The Vietnam War, also called the Vietnam Conflict, is one of the great defining wars in American’s history, with an influence on the American psyche only surpassed by the Civil War. The armies of the United States have won and lost many battles during the wars it has become engaged it, but until Vietnam America had never actually lost a war. Lost is probably too strong a word to use. The American homeland was never attacked, and US forces were never decisively defeated in the field. America simply failed to win the war. The nation was unable to find the tactics to defeat the enemies will to continue fighting, while the war drained their own stamina to persevere with the conflict any longer. The ultimate withdrawal of US armed forces from Vietnam bruised America’s ego and shook their confidence, both in the abilities of their armed forces, and in the morality of their actions.

For all the firepower that the most modern and powerful nation in the world could bring to bear, America found itself unable to overcome the incursions of a small and backward third world nation. Used to fighting large scale conventional wars, with well-defined boundaries and clearly identified enemy combatants, Vietnam was America’s first major foray into the dark world of insurgent warfare. With an undefined enemy and an unclear political agenda, America found itself stumbling in turmoil, struggling to find a strategy to end a devastating war that was tearing apart both Vietnam and their own nation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Fool's Gold: Classic Adventure Novel (Sam Harris Adventure Book 1)*



  






*What if your first job turned into a treasure hunt?*

It’s 1987. Sam is a rookie geologist who finds herself working for a dodgy entrepreneur in the small South American country of Sierramar. At first, it seems as if she has made a mistake. Bored and badly paid, she struggles to adapt; thank goodness for her mad friend Gloria.

When a work trip to the jungle yields a clue to a long-hidden archaeological treasure, Sam gets involved in an expedition to uncover the truth. But she’s not the only one who is searching, and some will kill to get there first.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Girl in Trouble (An Alex Mercer Thriller Book 1) *



  






*He gave up his daughter years ago, but now he’ll risk his life to save hers.*

Alex Mercer is no stranger to kidnappings. The emotional scars still run deep from his sister’s disappearance years earlier. His daughter Ariana remains safe long after her adoption, and he cherishes the few times a year he gets to see her. The joy is palpable when he takes her on their first one-on-one outing. At least until he pauses to answer a text and Ariana disappears…

Wracked with guilt and determined to find answers, Alex teams up with an unlikely ally at the police department. As the clues reveal a pattern of missing girls, the kidnapping case becomes a race against time to save Ariana. What cost is Alex willing to pay to keep his daughter alive?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Gangster's Son - A Shig Sato Mystery (The Shig Sato Mysteries Book 1)*



  






*Tokyo Police Inspector Shig Sato once made a deal with a gangster to catch a culprit. It’s a deal that has come back to haunt him.*

A young Japanese jazz club waitress is dead.
Her G.I. boyfriend has gone missing.
And the popular club owner is nowhere to be found.

It’s Sato’s case to solve, but soon he discovers his long-held secret ties to a powerful criminal dynasty might compromise the case.

Will Sato’s debt to a yakuza kingpin keep a killer from justice?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Five Days Post Mortem: A Gripping Serial Killer Thriller (Violet Darger Book 5)*



  






*Her body floats. A bloated thing half atop the river. Naked. Pale. Mouth and eyes open wide.*

When two fishermen discover a corpse floating in the Clackamas river, profiler Violet Darger heads to rural Oregon to hunt another serial killer. What she discovers in the woods might change the course of her life.

*What secrets does the water conceal?*

The girl in the water marks the third such case in the area -- all drowned with superficial stab wounds and discovered in a body of water -- and Darger feels certain she won't be the last.

The corpses are badly decomposed. The flesh purpled and softened from their time in the water. The forensic evidence distorted by decay and the elements.

But the victims share one more thing in common -- *all were discovered roughly five days post mortem.* A coincidence? Something with meaning to be discerned?

Darger suspects the timeline to be significant, but without evidence, she can only guess as to why. That sets up what might be the key to the case:

*What is the killer doing to the victims for the four days between their deaths and dumping their bodies?*

It's Darger's first case without Loshak, and it will test her like none before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Traveling Man (The Travelers Book 1)*



  






*In a life-and-death contest among criminals, even the most cunning may not survive in Michael P. King's thrilling "must read" (Kirkus Reviews) debut.*

The Traveling Man and his wife have built a life for themselves conning criminals and getting away scot-free. But when their latest scheme to sell contaminated land goes south, they find themselves in a cat-and-mouse game with the crime boss who’s turned the tables on them and the partners who’ve betrayed them.

Are you ready to take a walk on the wild side? If you like pulse-pounding action, nail-biting plot twists, and criminal intrigue, then you’ll love The Traveling Man, the first book in the Travelers series of sizzling page-turners. Buy The Traveling Man today to arm yourself for an explosive thrill-ride.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Final Wars Begin (Final Wars Trilogy Book 1) *



  






*ONE MAN SETS IN MOTION THE COLLAPSE OF CIVILIZATION.*

It's 2209. World War III has left humanity fragmented. Three colonies survive, each on a different world - Earth supports New Paris, its moon has become Nippon One, and Mars has Port Sydney. Trade and tensions bind them, keeping peace balanced on the edge of a precipice. A cruel dictator rages on one world. A failed experiment plunges another into financial ruin. Diplomatic pressures bear down on the third. All it would take is for one man to tip everything over into conflict.

*ENTER BASTIEN LYONS.*

A man on the run, Bastien's moral compass has made him a fugitive in the colonies. The odds against his escape are stacked high - a military robot built to erase outlaws hunts him. So do bounty hunters. What's worse: Bastien finds himself caught in a deadly political chess match between Earth and Mars. He must not only outwit those threats but also create alliances to live. In doing so, Bastien will push the world towards...

*THE FINAL WARS.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Bloody Ties (Serenity's Plain Secrets Book 8 )*



  






Bloody Ties, an installment of Serenity’s Plain Secrets, is a thrilling and unpredictable adventure of corruption, organized crime, and murder that will keep you on the edge of your seat until the very last page.

When dead mobsters start turning up in Blood Rock, Sheriff Serenity Adams joins forces with a new recruit, a US marshal, and her ex-partner to solve the cases, but can she trust any of them? Her old partner, Ryan Donavan, is not acting like himself, and Serenity fears he’s keeping secrets. For all of his politeness, there’s something about Officer Jerome Wilson that doesn’t ring true, and Marshall Bryant always has his own agenda. Throw in the Moretti mafia family, a Mexican drug cartel, and a hillbilly moonshine making clan, and Serenity has her hands full.

But just as answers come into view, the investigations expand into the Amish community. The sudden return of an ex-Amish man marks more trouble for the sheriff, and local teenagers are once again facing bad luck.

As Serenity grasps at a little normalcy in her personal life, sinister forces descend on her town—and in a race against time, she must unravel the truth before she loses everyone she holds dear.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Exodus (The Exodus Trilogy Book 1)*



  






When mankind faces extinction, how can anyone survive?

In 2072, Earth faces the ultimate extinction event. In an America turned authoritarian, a race against time begins. To send a starship to a distant planet, where the remains of humanity can survive. Only a small number will be chosen for this final endeavor to save mankind from extinction, and among the contenders only the most resourceful will have a chance.

But while the government wants to choose loyal subjects in order to create another version of the society they have engineered, there are those who secretly conspire to let the starfarers choose their own destiny, free from the bonds of their mother world.

As mankind on Earth faces its final blow, the selected few set course for Aurora, more than 40 light years away!

Follow Tina Hammer, scramjet pilot and officer, Kenneth Taylor, Harvard professor and alienated by the nation he once held so dear, Maria Solis, daughter to one of the richest men in the world, a girl who would never have been chosen, except for her dad's money, on their various paths toward the greatest adventure in human history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Generation (Shadows of the Void Space Opera Serial Book 1)*



  






*Kickass sci-fi heroine versus deadly aliens.*

Growing up as a Martian on Earth has left Jas Harrington solitary, quick-tempered, and with zero tolerance for fools. All plus points when working as chief security officer aboard prospecting starships.

Jas' latest berth is aboard the _Galathea_, which trawls the reaches of the galaxy seeking precious minerals and rare resources. She thinks it's a routine trip. She's wrong.

An inspection of a far-flung planet leaves Jas suspicious that there's more to the place than meets the eye. If only she could convince the captain of the need for caution, but she might as well wish for a tasty meal in the ship's canteen.

When the captain disciplines Jas for insubordination, she has only two allies: a timid navigator and the second pilot, who has the hots for her. Not that Jas notices.

All hell breaks loose, and Jas' skills are put to the ultimate test. Can she enlist the help of the only two friends she has? She's in a race against time to prevent the aliens from achieving their goal: Generation.

If she fails, the ship's crew, the galactic empire, and humanity itself are at risk.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Against Time (Seeders Universe Book 1)*



  






USA Today bestselling author Dean Wesley Smith introduces his galaxy-spanning Seeders Universe with a new novel.

Paleontologist Callie Sheridan spent a few days deep in the Oregon Caves on a dig with three students from the University of Oregon. When they emerged, they found almost everyone in the world dead. Survival became her only thought.

Mathematician and galactic explorer Vardis Fisher dropped into orbit over a planet where almost all of the human life had been recently killed for no obvious reason. Suddenly, hundreds of other ships, all human, appear in orbit and start working to save the planet’s remaining population.

Together, Callie and Fisher work to discover the secrets of a galaxy that has been hidden in plain sight, even from the powerful humans who rescued millions. And in the process, they just might change everything.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Defenders of the Rim: Beginnings: A Far Future SciFi Thriller*



  






The Galactic Empire is in Grave Danger and unaware of what's coming! Can a group of young heroes find a way to save the galaxy and survive?

Young Lieutenant Jarra Carsean, newly graduated from the Rim Patrol Officer Candidate School, is given a small ship and a crew of misfits, straight out of District Specialist Training. Can their young team come together and survive their first mission, a mission that becomes a much more difficult and risky endeavor than anyone suspects it will be? What they discover has huge ramifications for the whole galaxy and they will have to use every skill their team has to survive.

Jarra carries with her a big secret that might well jeopardize her team or it may save them all and the Galactic Empire too.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Neptune Crossing (The Chaos Chronicles Book 1)*



  






When John Bandicut encounters an alien intelligence on Neptune's moon Triton, his life changes irrevocably. Urged by the alien quarx now sharing his mind, he accepts an audacious mission—to steal a ship and hurtle across the solar system in a desperate bid for Earth's survival. Book 1 of The Chaos Chronicles, by the Nebula-nominated author of Eternity's End—with an Afterword by the author.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Before Space Recon (MissionSRX)*



  






*An unwitting sacrifice. A spark to ignite the galaxy.*

Ten years before Commander Grant and his SR-X experimental fighter left the ground, the _U.S.C. Defiance_ became the flashpoint for humanity’s First Contact War. While unprepared for the devastating assault from an alien race that was by all previous accounts peaceful, the crew will need to band together if any are to have any hope of survival. Forging within them a steadfast determination, they must go beyond their capabilities and stand united not as mere technicians, but as soldiers of humanity.

With the only hope of a rescue light-years away, will they hold on long enough to warn the fleet of the war that is to come?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Call of Courage: 7 Novels of the Galactic Frontier*



  






*Archangel Down *by C. Gockel 
Commander Noa Sato doesn't believe in aliens. She's wrong. In the face of genocide she must hatch a daring plan with a ragtag crew to save the lives of millions--and her own. Every step of the way she is haunted by the final words of a secret transmission: The archangel is down.

*Anti Life *by Allen Kuzara
The opposite of life isn't death; it's something far worse. Mission colonel John Alvarez must carry out one last mission, a rescue attempt. Unknown to Alvarez, however, is the hidden threat that awaits him, one that--if he cannot stop it--will doom humanity to a fate worse than death.

*Allies and Enemies: Fallen* by Amy J. Murphy
Born into service of the Regime, Commander Sela Tyron is about as subtle as a hammer. To hammers, any problem can look like a nail. But things aren't always that easy--especially when Sela is forced to choose between the only life she's ever known and rescuing a trusted comrade.

*Traveler in the Dark* by Deirdre Gould
Sixteen centuries ago, they fled Earth. They've never walked on soil, felt rain, or breathed unrecycled air. At last, they sent exploratory mission to a new planet. It's ideal... but they are not alone. Struggling for survival, they must make a choice. Sacrifice another species or accept their own extinction.

*Breakers of the Dawn *by Zachariah Wahrer
Humanity has fallen from its once majestic place amongst the stars. Desperate for resources, they seize every available planet, exterminating their alien inhabitants. Sent to subdue an uprising, a government operative unearths an alien relic. The strange device promises extraordinary power, but can he trust it?

*The Backworlds *by M. Pax
After the war with the Foreworlds, competition among the Backworlds is fierce. Pickings are scant enough that Craze's father boots him off the planet. Cut off from everyone he knows with little knowledge of the worlds beyond, Craze must find a way to survive and get his revenge.

*Sky Hunter* by Chris Reher
Terrorists plot to destroy a space elevator on a remote planet. Nova Whiteside, Air Command pilot, is caught behind enemy lines in a bloody uprising. The treacherous and illicit schemes she uncovers there make her question who, really, is the enemy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Quantum Incident (Quantum Series)*



  






*Prologue to the Quantum Series*
(1 _Quantum Space_, 2 _Quantum Void_ and 3 _Quantum Time_)
The long sought Higgs boson has been discovered at the Large Hadron Collider in Geneva. Scientists rejoice in the confirmation of quantum theory, but a reporter attending the press conference believes they may be hiding something.

Nala Pasquier is a particle physicist at Fermi National Laboratory in Illinois. Building on the 2012 discovery, she has produced a working prototype with capabilities that are nothing less than astonishing.

Daniel Rice is a government science investigator with a knack for uncovering the details that others miss. But when he's assigned to investigate a UFO over Nevada, he'll need more than scientific skills, he'll need every bit of patience he can muster.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Rebekka Franck: Book 3-4 *



  






*An enthralling tale from an international bestselling author*

_*- Five, Six... Grab Your Crucifix:*_




It was supposed to be a vacation, but instead reporter Rebekka Franck confronts her most baffling case yet! When a priest’s exorcism goes awry, Rebekka must pick up the pieces and discover the mystery behind an evil force.

Rebekka and Sune are on a vacation in Northern Zeeland when they suddenly find themselves involved in what turns out to be their strangest case to this date.




*This is a terrific psychological thriller, romance and murder mystery all rolled into one.*



*- Seven, Eight…Gonna Stay Up Late:*



She thought she could keep it a secret.

Just fourteen years old, Amalie thought she could take off and go to the festival with her best friend without anyone knowing it - without her parents finding out. She thought she was safe when she met a man offering her drugs; she thought she was safe when she went alone to her tent to take the pills. However, when she opened her eyes and found herself in the man's basement, she knew she was not safe anymore.

She was trapped.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Magical Cool Cat Mysteries Volume 4*




  






Praise for Magical Cool Cat Mysteries: “FUN! Step back into the days when you needed a password to get that drink, veterans had come home from the Great War, and the electric double decker trolley was the Bee's Knees of public transportation. Travel along with a well polished debutante, a rough hewn veteran pilot, and the deaf Persian cat, who is actually the brains of this detective agency, as the humans try to keep up! “ Amazon Reviewer


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Mind Manipulation for Beginners: A Practical Guide to Hypnosis (Mind Improvement for Beginners Book 1)*



  






*Master the subconscious and reveal your true potential...*

Understanding the full extent of your brainpower is step number one on the path to success. Harness your underlying abilities, and revel in the fascinating science of hypnosis. Entranced by the knowledge of author Dane Krauss, you’ll soon discover:


_12 hypnotic patterns and their use in hypnotherapy..._
_Trigger words with which to forge a session script that can’t be beat..._
_How to conquer fear and deep anxiety by “priming yourself”..._
_How to stage hypnosis with covert persuasion..._
*AND MUCH, MUCH MORE!*

Explaining complexities with masterful ease, Dane Krauss will open your eyes to the world around you, and from advertising to communication, the applications are myriad. Not only will these techniques impress your friends, self-hypnosis can be used as a means of self-improvement. Struggling with social anxiety? That needn’t be the case!

You’ll love having total control over your own subconscious . . . and others! Take a trip inside the mind. Emerge a better you!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dark Horse (Class 5 Series Book 1)*



  






Some secrets carry the weight of the world.

Rose McKenzie may be far from Earth with no way back, but she's made a powerful ally--a fellow prisoner with whom she's formed a strong bond. Sazo's an artificial intelligence. He's saved her from captivity and torture, but he's also put her in the middle of a conflict, leaving Rose with her loyalties divided.

Captain Dav Jallan doesn't know why he and his crew have stumbled across an almost legendary Class 5 battleship, but he's not going to complain. The only problem is, everyone on board is dead, except for one strange, new alien being.

She calls herself Rose. She seems small and harmless, but less and less about her story is adding up, and Dav has a bad feeling his crew, and maybe even the four planets, are in jeopardy. The Class 5's owners, the Tecran, look set to start a war to get it back and Dav suspects Rose isn't the only alien being who survived what happened on the Class 5. And whatever else is out there is playing its own games.

In this race for the truth, he's going to have to go against his leaders and trust the dark horse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Time Traders *



  






DRAFTED INTO THE ARMY OF TIME

Intelligence agents have uncovered something which seems beyond belief, but the evidence is incontrovertible: the USA's greatest adversary on the world stage is sending its agents back through time! And someone or something unknown to our history is presenting them with technologies—and weapons—far beyond our most advanced science. We have only one option: create time-transfer technology ourselves, find the opposition's ancient source . . . and take it down.

When small-time criminal Ross Murdock and Apache rancher Travis Fox stumble separately onto America's secret time travel project, Operation Retrograde, they are faced with a challenge greater than either could have imagined possible. Their mere presence means that they know too much to go free. But Murdock and Fox have a thirst for adventure, and Operation Retrograde offers that in spades.

Both men will become time agents, finding reserves of inner heroism they had never expected. Their journeys will take the battle to the enemy, from ancient Britain to prehistoric America, and finally to the farthest reaches of interstellar space. . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Leine Basso Thrillers, Vol. 1: (Serial Date, Bad Traffick, and The Body Market) *



  






*Serial Date:*
*When her daughter is abducted, Leine Basso is drawn into the twisted game of a serial killer who may be a grisly remnant from her past. (***Warning***Contains explicit language and adult situations.)*

*Bad Traffick:*
*Dangerous obsessions take center stage when former assassin Leine Basso and a homicide detective race against the clock to find a missing girl before she's sold to the highest bidder.*

*The Body Market:*
*Retired assassin Leine Basso is called in when a celebration south of the border turns into a nightmare.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Cause to Kill (An Avery Black Mystery—Book 1) *



  






From #1 bestselling mystery author Blake Pierce comes a new masterpiece of psychological suspense.

Homicide Detective Avery Black has been through hell. Once a top criminal defense attorney, she fell from grace when she managed to get a brilliant Harvard professor off—only to watch him kill again. She lost her husband and her daughter, and her life fell apart around her.

Trying to redeem herself, Avery has turned to the other side of the law. Working her way up the ranks, she has reached Homicide Detective, to the scorn of her fellow officers, who still remember what she did, and who will always hate her.

Yet even they cannot deny Avery’s brilliant mind, and when a disturbing serial killer strikes fear into the heart of Boston, killing girls from elite colleges, it is Avery that they turn to. It is Avery’s chance to prove herself, to finally find the redemption she craves. And yet, as she is soon to find out, Avery has come up against a killer as brilliant and daring as she.

In this game of psychological cat and mouse, women are dying with mysterious clues, and the stakes could not be higher. A frantic race against time leads Avery through a series of shocking and unexpected twists—culminating in climax that even Avery could not imagine.

A dark psychological thriller with heart-pounding suspense, CAUSE TO KILL marks the debut of a riveting new series—and a beloved new character—that will leave you turning pages late into the night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free. Replacement book, original lost free status right after posting and I have to put something here in its place.

*Storm Over Warlock*



  






"A satisfying and mature novel which readers will seize upon if they want to enjoy a good adventure story.A survey base on a remote planet is wiped out by a raid of Earth's enemies, the Throgs; the only survivor must face the perils of an unexplored planet while trying somehow to strike back at the enemy.... "As always Norton creates both human and alien beings well, and tells a story that you can't stop reading."
-New York Herald Tribune


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Retribution: A Paranormal Thriller (Psychic Detective Kate Pierce Crime Thriller Series Book 1)*



  






The violent drug-related murders of two prominent attorneys have the homicide division of the Chicago Police Department scrambling for answers, but without clues, a motive, or a suspect, not even the FBI can track down the killer.
With the media demanding an arrest and at their wits’ end, the Chicago Police Department makes an urgent call to the Washburn County Sheriff’s Office in hopes of bringing in Kate Pierce, a psychic detective, on the case. A reluctant Kate agrees only when word comes that Jesse McCord, a new friend and top-notch Chicago homicide detective, has gone missing.
Partnered with Detective Henry Johnson of Chicago’s homicide division, Kate goes on the hunt for the killer, armed with clues from her revealing dreams—and her dogged determination. As they inch closer to locating Jesse and learning the identity of the suspect, they realize the killer may be much closer than they think.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Imperious: A Paranormal Thriller (A Psychic Detective Kate Pierce Crime Thriller Book 2)*



  






Two female students at a community college have died during finals week, and the college and the city of North Bend want answers. With no witnesses to the crime and no obvious signs of foul play, these disturbing occurrences may be nothing more than unusual coincidences. The sheriff’s office and medical examiner have their hands full as they try to find logical explanations for the deaths.
Detective Kate Pierce begins to show signs of physical distress whenever she’s near the bodies, and further research leads her to believe she could be experiencing psychic transference—she’s feeling the same symptoms these students did when they took their last breaths.
Kate is determined to be heard, and when the shocking results of the toxicology reports are revealed, she and her colleagues know they’re headed down the right path. There can be only one answer and only one person involved—they just have to prove it.
When another student goes missing and is soon found dead, the case breaks wide open, and the final showdown between Kate and the suspect puts her transference theory to the ultimate test.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Maddy's Justice (A Marc Kadella Legal Mystery Book 11) *



  






*SHE’S OUT TO KICK BUTT — THE
BAD GUYS MIGHT NEED RESCUING.*
In his most complex—and harrowing—case yet, Minneapolis criminal defense attorney Marc Kadella has inadvertently poked *a whole den of bears—a psychopathic billionaire who’s trafficking in kidnapped teenagers*, and—worse yet—the lawyers who’re abetting him.

When Marc’s associate, Connie Mickelson, asks for his help with a case, the lovable curmudgeon signs up to defend a high-profile law firm in *what appears to be merely a moderately distasteful sexual harassment lawsuit* involving the firm’s main rainmaker.

But as Marc’s kickass investigator and lady love, Maddy Rivers, and P.I. Tony Carvelli peel back the layers of misdeeds by the accused, they find *this well-established, politically-connected law firm is up to its neck in the criminal operations of a monster* known only as “Chicago”.

The operation begins in Mexico with a cartel that’s kidnapping teenagers on their way to a better life in America. But *tragically, some of them fall into the grasp of “Chicago”*, and are taken to his private island, where they’re subjected to an unimaginably brutal fate reminiscent of _The Hunger Games_—only with no winners.

Recognizing a worthy opponent, “Chicago” has Maddy kidnapped and finds himself in the dilemma of a man who has captured a wolf with his bare hands—sooner or later he’ll have to let it go—thus providing a *gripping, action-packed, and very satisfying conclusion*.

Happily, there’s also a generous store of curmudgeonly banter between Marc and his sharp-tongued legal associate, and *a special treat for those romantics who’re rooting for Marc and Maddy.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Gluten-Free Murder (Auntie Clem's Bakery Book 1)*



  






*Murder by muffin*
Erin Price moves to Bald Eagle Falls, a place where everyone knows everyone as well as everyone else’s business, taking over the store left to her by her aunt to start up a gluten-free bakery. The grand opening is marred by just one thing, the death of her business rival, Angela Plaint. It appears that Angela was poisoned by one of Erin’s cupcakes, making her a prime suspect.

Equipped with cupcakes, her desire for the truth, and new bakery assistant Vicky’s help, Erin goes head-to-head against Detective Terry Piper to solve the murder. Rumors of treasure hunting, drug dealing, and a missing boy swirl around Bald Eagle Falls as Erin tries to sort the clues from the red herrings and find the killer before the killer can take care of her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Murder Alfresco: The 7th Nikki Hunter Mystery (Nikki Hunter Mysteries)*



  






Private Investigator Nicoli “Nikki” Hunter has just returned from a trip to Washington D.C., where she survived an attack of the deadly variety and, once again, saved the life of a client. Now, all she wants is for her life to return to normal. She’s determined to focus on her regular customers and is enjoying the familiar routine of restaurant and bar mystery shopping when Abetha Mimbo shows up at her office and insists that someone is planning to kill her son.
Murder Alfresco is the 7th mystery in the Nikki Hunter series. In this hair-raising adventure, Nikki discovers that nothing is what is seems, and that one of her most dangerous adversaries may also be her strongest ally.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Mystic Falls (A Coyote Wells Mystery Book 1) *



  






Cozy mystery with a side of chocolate.

Emotionally reeling after the death of her grandmother, Gemma Channing is settling into Coyote Wells, the hometown where she grew up, after a ten-year absence. While coming to terms with the loss of her Gram, disturbing things begin to happen. Women are disappearing. Just when she begins to realize Coyote Wells has changed—and not for the better—she’s forced to bump heads with Lando Bonner, her ex, a man who still carries around a grudge. But since she’s digging for answers trying to explain exactly how her grandmother died, she needs his help. It won’t be easy. Lando has never forgiven her for leaving him. Tensions flair between the two as a killer grips the town in fear. Is it kill or be killed? Who will the killer target next? And when will it all end?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Changing Fortune Cookies (Auntie Clem's Bakery Book 14)*



  






*Fortune Cookies Favor the Bold*

The baker turned sleuth is hard at work once more, trying to run her business while at the same time tracking down a missing boy. Is he missing by his own choice, as the police suggest, or has he been kidnapped and held against his will?

The clues are all there, but can Erin decipher them before it is too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Free Trader Box Set - Books 1-3: Free Trader of Warren Deep, Planet Vii, and Adventures on RV Traveler (Free Trader Omnibus Editions Book 1)*



  






All they wanted was to trade. Others had different ideas.

Join a world where humans and animals interact in a fight against the enemies of civilization. Three volumes with over 800 pages are contained in this one set!

Braden and his mindlinked Hillcat build friendships with other sentient creatures and extraordinary humans as they try to create a world of Free Trade, but obstacles stand in their way. As they encounter intransigent humans or power-hungry mutants, they fight for what they believe is right.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Alternate Reality: Books 1-3, plus Computer Love*



  






This bundle contains the complete Alternate Reality Series, plus a free copy of the novella Computer Love. The Alternate Reality Series is a sci-fi virtual reality trilogy that takes place in the year 2040. In the world, “immersion sets” manually stimulate users’ brains to create virtual realities with full believability. Each book focuses on a specific virtual world and follows a different character. However, the same characters make appearances across the series. Similarly, the characters combat different versions of the same antagonist forces, and this conflict culminates with a final confrontation.


Computer Love is a slapstick romantic comedy that takes place in the year 2042. The main character has recently broken up with his girlfriend, and he orders a companionship robot to alleviate the pain. The robot is a copy of his ex, and when his ex inadvertently finds out, everything spirals out of control.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Blue Fire (The Misadventures of Max Bowman Book 2) *



  






Max Bowman is looking for a superhero. Okay, to be more accurate, the creator of that superhero, a mysterious comic book legend who’s disappeared from the face of the earth.

Quicker than you can say “Shazam,” Max is in over his head and out of his mind, thanks to a secretly administered dose of Blue Fire, an all-powerful, government-designed psychedelic drug. But he’s not hallucinating any of the weirdness that keeps cropping up—not the zombies on the Upper East Side, not the self-improvement cult run by a clueless pawn, not the hipster assassin who knows her way around a sword, and certainly not the Cold War-era CIA spook program that’s gone underground…and is somehow still operational.

Still, his greatest challenge may not be any of the above menaces. It just might be his neurotic new rescue dog, who absolutely refuses to let Max out of her sight.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Star Cat - Infinity Claws (Book 1): A Science Fiction & Fantasy Adventure*



  






*IN SPACE NO ONE CAN HEAR YOU PURR.*

What if Jelly the Cat is our only chance?

The Space Opera Alpha expedition vanished exploring one of Saturn's moons. It was assumed the crew died, but a strange message left Mission Control with hope. Why wouldn’t survivors send a longer distress call?

It was only two words, but what do they mean?

Only the common household cat seems to understand it.

Now, the prowl is on to find the best-suited cat to join Space Opera Beta's rescue team to Saturn. She will be judged on their agility, prowess, obedience, and combat. The winner will be crowned Earth's first _Star Cat_, and equipped with Infinity Claws to battle anyone who stands in her way.

But the human crew have no idea how important the little fuzzball is to the future of the universe, how disobedient she is whenever she feels like it... and how violent she can get with friends and foes.

Fans of Frank Herbert, Douglas Adams, and Star Wars will love this first instalment in the best-selling _*STAR CAT*_ phenomenon because everyone enjoys action-packed sci-fi fantasy _tails_ full of twists, turns, aliens, and snarky banter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Star Cat - Pink Symphony (Book 2): A Science Fiction & Fantasy Adventure *



  






Jelly Anderson may only be 30 cm tall and weigh 7.5 pounds, but she also has nine lives.

_The bad guys don't._

She decoded Saturn's distress call and saved Space Opera Beta from annihilation. Now, the crew have made a fantastic discovery. It's called _Pink Symphony_- an evolutionary force of nature. There's just one problem...

*Humanity is next on Pink Symphony's kill list.*

Strange things are happening to the crew. Riddled with claustrophobia and paranoia, _anyone_ could snap at the flick of a whisker and turn lethal - and in the chaos, everyone has failed to notice what's happening to Jelly. She’s getting bigger, stronger, faster… _smarter_.

Let's pray her transformation is for the good of the universe. If it isn't, the consequences are too horrific to comprehend.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Star Cat - War Mage (Book 3): A Science Fiction & Fantasy Adventure*



  






*The universe is a mother.*

Now pregnant, Star Cat Jelly Anderson and the crew of Space Opera Beta are waiting for USARIC's search and rescue vessel to save them. Outnumbered and outgunned, the aliens are closing in and ready for blood.

*Rescue or certain death. Only one will get to them first.*

The crew can't take any chances. They need to train Jelly to defend both herself and the gift inside her. Wool will coach her on suppressing her primal instincts. Jaycee will train her with firearms. Bonnie will teach her how to kick alien ass. It's their only hope for survival.

In training an animal to fight, the crew have created an unstoppable beast who's about to multiply. Jelly Anderson came to save the universe and kick some ass. Now, she’s all out of _universe._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Star Cat - Killer Instinct (Book 4): A Science Fiction & Fantasy Adventure*



  






*If you’re going to shoot evolution in the back, you’d better not miss.*

Trying to get back home, Jelly Anderson and the surviving crew of Space Opera Beta have crash-landed on a mysterious planet.

An alien entity much bigger, smarter, and violent than they can imagine is lurking on this dark planet. Its name is Mastazita, and it's waiting for the perfect moment to strike. The crew are desperately unaware, and dangerously ill-equipped to fight.

*Give a cat no option, and you leave her no choice.*

These alien beings mess with Jelly Anderson and her family at their peril. Now a towering feline monster ready to murder, she's ready to protect her loved ones, even if it means a fight to the death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Star Cat - Exodus (Book 5): A Science Fiction & Fantasy Adventure *



  






*Scratch first. Ask questions later.*

Star Cat Jelly Anderson, her daughter Furie, and what little remains of the original Opera Beta crew are stranded on a remote planet. They just want to get back to Earth but their ride is damaged beyond repair.

*Be careful what you wish for.*

The aftermath of the Star Cat Project has brought western civilisation to its knees. USARIC and the International Repatriation Initiative have joined forces to remove all Russian nationals from the US in a catastrophic mass exodus. The rebels at R.A.G.E. are set to retaliate, and have the firepower and mechs to pull it off.

Alex and Jelly have a plan to get back to Earth--an idea so crazy that it might just work. Surviving the journey back to Earth is an almost impossible challenge; one that will test their physical acumen, survival instincts, and psychological well-being.

Both Jelly Anderson _and_ war are coming home. It's just a matter of who gets there _first_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Operation Watchtower: 1942 Battle for Guadalcanal (WW2 Pacific Military History Series Book 1)*



  






*A powerful account of the tide turning WW2 Pacific Theater campaign.*

In the height of the second world war, US forces launched a long and gruelling campaign to take the island of Guadalcanal, mounting the first major land attack against Japanese forces. What followed was a 6-month string of devastating battles as these two forces wrestled over this key military position.

In the wake of near-daily aerial attacks and several determined assaults from the Japanese navy, the Guadalcanal campaign culminated in a victory for America and marked the first of many offensive attacks aimed at neutralizing the Japanese in the Pacific Theater.

Now, this thrilling book recounts the story of the Guadalcanal campaign in vivid, gritty detail. Exploring the forces involved, the major battles, and the daily struggle of trying to maintain control of the coveted Henderson airfield, _Operation Watchtower_ examines the pivotal moments which led to the Allies seizing the strategic initiative in a key turning point of the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Battle for Saipan: 1944 Pacific D-Day in the Mariana Islands (WW2 Pacific Military History Series Book 4)*



  






*The invasion of Saipan kicked open the doors to Tokyo.*

In June 1944, American forces had their sights focused on the Marianas islands. Located about 1,500 miles from Japan's major cities, these islands would be used as bases for the new Boeing B-29 heavy bomber which could strike Japan's most important cities.

The first island to be invaded was Saipan. Enemy resistance was heavy, as Marines from the 2nd and 4th divisions encountered bunkers, pillboxes, and other fortifications. The invasion started a month-long odyssey that would result in thousands of American casualties as well as the almost complete destruction of Japanese forces on the island.

This narrative recounts the story of the Pacific D-Day in vivid, gritty detail. Explore the fascinating feats of strategy, planning, and bravery, handing the Allies what would eventually become a victory over the Pacific Theater and an end to Imperialist Japanese expansion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Time Tunnel: The Twin Towers*



  






September 10, 2001. Special Forces Major Kyle Mason is honeymooning at New York’s SoHo Grand Hotel with his bride, Padma Mahajan. The couple’s hotel is only a few hundred yards away from Padma’s place of work on the 105th floor of the World Trade Center’s North Tower.

When Padma steps out for coffee and a cigarette, a mysterious visitor enters the honeymoon suite, warning Kyle of an incomprehensible catastrophe that will result in the total destruction of the World Trade Center towers, killing his wife. The stranger enlists Kyle’s help to avert a disaster that will occur the following morning – on 9/11.

The first book in the Time Tunnel series, “Time Tunnel: The Twin Towers,” re-imagines 9/11 as a critical inflection point in time, the outcome of which the government determines must be altered in order to reverse the course of the American empire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Mystery of the Five Oranges: A New Sherlock Holmes Mystery *



  






THE MYSTERY OF THE FIVE ORANGES. THE KIDNAPPING OF A YOUNG WOMAN LEADS SHERLOCK HOLMES INTO A DEADLY BATTLE WITH THE KKK.
On a miserable rainy evening a desperate father enters 221B Baker Street. His daughter has been kidnapped and spirited off the North America. The evil network who has taken her have spies everywhere. Years ago in America they murdered his father and his wife. They set fire to his home and burned them to death. Now, if he goes to Scotland Yard he knows that they will kill his beloved daughter. There is only one hope – Sherlock Holmes.

But the daughter is no helpless maiden. She has provided secret clues that Holmes deciphers and so Holmes and Watson sail to a small corner of Canada, Prince Edward Island, in search of her. They find themselves fighting one of the most powerful and malicious organizations on earth – the Ku Klux Klan. But they are aided in their quest by the newest member of the Baker Street Irregulars, a determined and imaginative young redhead, one who is known and loved by readers around the world. And then they recruit the resources of the Royal Canadian Mounted Police. – the Mounties, who always get their man.

The reader is taken to a unique time and place in history, Africville, on the edge of Halifax. Once it was a thriving community inhabited almost entirely by former African-American slave who made their way to freedom in Canada over the previous hundred years. It is here that Sherlock Holmes, Dr. Watson, the RCMP (including the dog), and the Cuthbert/Shirley family come face to face with the Klan.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Red Julie (An Olivia Miller Mystery Book 2)*



  






This is Book 2 in the Olivia Miller Mystery series. Olivia was raised by her aunt Aggie from the time she was a year old. Several weeks before Olivia graduates from college, Aggie dies suddenly and unexpectedly, riding a bicycle at night near her home in Ogunquit, Maine. The death certificate lists the cause of death as a massive heart attack, but Olivia doesn’t believe it.
Soon after her graduation, Olivia is on the highway, late at night, heading home to Ogunquit when she comes upon an accident. A man is on his back, in the middle of the road, his legs caught in the wreckage of his overturned Mercedes. He grabs at Olivia’s jacket and frantically mumbles to her something that sounds like, ‘red Julie’. The man dies at the scene, but not before he slips something into Olivia’s jacket pocket. Will Olivia figure out what ‘red Julie’ means and how her aunt really died that night before it is too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Double Cross: Andy Flint Thriller Series (The Beginning Book 2)*



  






*here are eight armed men outside and Flint’s just discovered he’s been double crossed. They’re now moving in to kill him.*

Following the brutal murder of the Luhansk Station Chief, CIA agent Andy Flint is ordered to the CIA Field Station in the Ukraine. But as more intelligence assets are murdered, Flint finds a connection to a mysterious figure seen at the border. With the body count rising and witnessing the murder of those closest to him leaves Flint burning for revenge.

Flint has a choice, follow Langley’s orders or find the mystery man he believes is responsible.

In the pursuit of answers, Flint lights the fuse and follows the trail to its explosive conclusion.

Double Cross is the second stand-alone book in the ‘Beginning Series’, part of the series of international thrillers based around CIA agent, Andy Flint. If you like action, a page turning roller-coaster of a read and plot which keeps you on the edge of your seat, you’ll love Peter Kozmar’s gripping thriller. Download Double Cross and start your fast-paced adventure today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Last Safe Place: A Near Future Sci-Fi Thriller*



  






*Drinking before space flight is generally frowned upon.

Try telling that to Commander Kapp Adams, a veteran interplanetary astronaut with a brand new bionic arm—and a habit of punching people with it.

It’s his last night on Earth, and Kapp just wants to live it up before the long nap.*

His mission: to investigate a strange object discovered on the Martian moon Phobos.

The bartender in Kapp’s bed doesn’t know he’s about to leave the planet for two years.

Kapp doesn’t know that he’ll have to face system failures, sabotage, and an alien abduction if he wants to make it home.

And humankind doesn’t know that the world is about to end…

Unless a few bionic punches can stop the man engineering the apocalypse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Brimstone Witch Mysteries - Books 1 to 13*



  






*Enter the magical town of Brimstone where mystical beings live in harmony with each other. Usually.*

Having recently discovered she’s a witch, Cassia Winter is called upon to investigate murders in the town. With the help of her cat, Stanley, she faces whatever challenges are thrown their way.

But things don’t always go to plan and Cassia has to find the strength and determination to keep going even when black magic causes her allies to turn against her.

A collection of thirteen cozy murder mysteries full of magic, supernatural beings and surprising twists.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Day 115 on an Alien World (Settler Chronicles Book 1)*



  






*A barren world. A crashed colony ship. A saboteur at work.*

After a tarnished military record leaves her unable to find work on Earth, Margo is hunting for a fresh start. A colonizing mission heading to a new world creates the perfect opportunity—or at least that’s what she thinks.

Strapped into a crashing colony ship, she realizes how wrong she is.

On the ground of their destination planet, the straight forward colonizing mission becomes a scramble for survival. Her new world is harsh and unforgiving. Accidents keep happening. Too many to blame on bad luck alone. The trail of evidence leads Margo to a startling conclusion—one of her fellow colonists is a saboteur.

Tomorrow is the colony’s first communications window with Earth and their only chance to send a message home.

With the fate of the colony at stake, will Margo stop the saboteur before it’s too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Rose Hill Mystery Series Three-Book Collection: Books 1-3 (Rose Hill Mysteries 1) *



  






This set includes: Rose Hill (Book 1), Morning Glory Circle (Book 2), and Iris Avenue (Book 3)

Rose Hill is a small mountain town where everyone knows everyone else’s business. In this cozy mystery series, amateur female sleuths (also cousins) Maggie, Hannah, and Claire navigate the challenges of marriage, family, children, and nosy neighbors as they solve crimes and entertain each other. If you like small town cozy mysteries with a little humor and romance, you will love the Rose Hill mystery series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Fourth Pularchek: A Novel of Suspense (A Nick Lassiter-Skyler Thriller Book 3)*



  






*Winner Independent Publisher Book Awards
Award-Winning Finalist American Book Fest Best Book Awards
Award-Winning Finalist Beverly Hills Book Awards* 

This is the third book in the *Nick Lassiter-Skyler International Espionage Serie*s. In Book 1, *The Devil's Brigade*, Mr. Everyman-Struggling Author *Nick Lassiter* is introduced and goes to New York hoping to confront the second bestselling author in the world who plagiarized his unpublished novel. Instead, he gets caught up in the middle of a CIA operation with his father *Benjamin Brewbaker* and former girlfriend *Natalie Perkins* to take down powerful Russian mobsters. In Book 2, *The Coalition*, the femme fatal Italian assassin Skyler introduced in *Book 1* takes center stage and terminates the U.S. President-elect. As she plays a game of cat-and-mouse with the pursuing authorities, an FBI agent and reporter working together eventually close in on her and in the process uncover a vast right-wing conspiracy to gain control of the U.S. Government. In Book 3, *The Fourth Pularche*k, *Lassiter* and *Skyler* appear together for the first time as major characters. They quickly become embroiled in an international case involving Lassiter's newly discovered biological father, the Polish billionaire and intelligence commander *Stanislaw Pularchek*, and buried secrets from *Europe's World War II past*. Their perilous journey takes them from the *American capitol *to the streets of *Warsaw* to the *murderous gates of Auschwitz* to the salt mines and snow-dusted mountain peaks of *Austria*. But can *Lassiter*, his adoptive father Brewbaker of the CIA, and his Polish biological father Pularchek work together as a team, and are they prepared for the consequences of stirring up the past? Furthermore, will *Skyler* be brought to justice for her multiple killings on U.S soil, or will she escape yet again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Unwavering Valor: A POW's Account of the Bataan Death March*



  






Is this real? Clarence thought numbly. When will it end? . . . They were jammed with other prisoners into boxcars and transported by rail to the town of Capas. . . .
Although Clarence kept no count, many men died in the boxcars—but there was no room for them to fall.

War wasn’t what Clarence expected . . .

Through the Bataan Death March, through prison camps in the Philippines and Taiwan, through four months aboard a Japanese hell ship, and finally through a forced labor camp at Kosaka, Japan, Bramley never gave up.

This powerful, gripping true story of surviving brutality with optimism and faith is guaranteed to remind you to never lose hope—not in yourself, not in your country, and not in the values for which it stands.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*August Origins (An Action Mystery (Mackenzie August series) Book 1)*



  






Mack August, frustrated Los Angeles police detective, moves to a smaller city in Virginia to start over. Rather than join the force, he opens his own P.I. shop and hires out to local attorneys--until Sheriff Stackhouse comes calling, a stunner in designer khakis. Trouble has arrived, she explains, in the form of a gang general from the West Coast. He's galvanizing the drug trade using vicious strong-arm tactics, and the police can't identify him.

The Sheriff begs Mackenzie to take a temporary assignment teaching at an inner city school, to infiltrate the general's operative ranks inside, identify the crime boss, and bring him down. It's an impossible task; he'd be a bull in a china shop. He could lose his license and people might get hurt. But if anyone can pull it off...

It's the next great private detective, Mackenzie August.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Second Secret (An Action Mystery (Mackenzie August series) Book 2) *



  






Book Two of the Next Great Detective Series
Meet Veronica Summers.
She's a femme fatale in Jimmy Choo heels--a local attorney needing the services of a private investigator.

She's come to the right place. Mackenzie August is hired to sniff out a traitorous informant hiding in an underworld operation. It's an assignment he should turn down--if only someone other than Ronnie Summers had asked, maybe he could have...

Mackenzie is tossed into the deep end and finds himself mingling with the mafioso. Is his professional career worth risking for the sake of a cute girl with sordid secrets?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Ring Around the Rosie (An Olivia Thompson Mystery Book 1)*



  






Rosie Thompson is an eighteen-year-old girl with her whole life ahead of her. The Homecoming Dance is just one night away and she can already feel the weight of the crown upon her head. But when she leaves her home that Friday night, it’s for the very last time. When her body is found in a park the next morning, a whole town is turned upside down and a family is torn apart.

Fifteen years later, Olivia still hasn’t moved on from her sister’s murder. Not only does she still see the ghost of her dead sister, she is pursuing a career studying the very monsters that destroyed Rosie and hundreds of other helpless victims. Olivia is desperate to find closure, but a new murder with connections to her past has reopened old wounds.

Nate Tucker is a successful Chicago detective. He also happens to be Olivia’s best friend. Nate has been fascinated by the Thompson case since the first time Olivia mentioned her dead sister to him. When a dead girl shows up in the city under circumstances eerily similar to Rosie’s murder, he is quick to make the connection.

Now, with stale evidence and fifteen-year-old memories to guide him, Nate has the chance to solve the current murder case, as well as the death of the Homecoming Queen that refuses to stop haunting the people she left behind.

Dark and haunting, Ring Around the Rosie is utterly suspenseful and surprising to the end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*LADY JUSTICE TAKES A C.R.A.P. *



  






How old is too old to dream?

Walt Williams always dreamed of being a hero.

When retirement isn't all it's cracked up to be, Walt decides it's the perfect time to achieve his dream and give Lady Justice a helping hand. So, he decides to become a cop!

Follow Walt as he leaves the real estate world and retirement to solve crime and bring perps to justice. It's a bumpy but often hilarious ride.

Walt and Ox, his partner in the Kansas City Police Department, find very unorthodox ways of bringing criminals to justice. After all, Walt has to rely on his ability to outsmart the bad guys. And --- they have plenty of help from others in the Senior Set.

In this action-packed, laugh-out-loud tale, Walt and his band of scrappy seniors are faced with the terrifying challenge of taking out the Realtor Rapist and the huge job of bringing down the Russian mob.

It's a job only the City Retiree Action Patrol can do, and they provide plenty of laughs along the way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Unforeseen (Thomas Prescott Book 1) *



  






*#1 Amazon bestseller

The first book in the bestselling series that has garnered over a million readers across the globe.*

Retired homicide detective Thomas Prescott is reluctant to read the bestselling true-crime thriller, _Eight in October_. After all, it was his case, and he doesn't need to be reminded of the gruesome details. The book dubbed the serial killer, Tristen Grayer—The MAINEiac. Grayer is allegedly dead, but only Prescott knows the truth: Grayer is alive and lurking in the shadows.

On October 1st, the anniversary of the first murder, The MAINEiac resurfaces, killing someone special from Prescott's past. Suddenly, it's déjà vu for Prescott, except this time the women closest to him begin to fall victim. With the help of his former flame, Bangor chief medical examiner, Dr. Caitlin Dodds, Prescott must race against the clock to stop Grayer from completing his encore.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Kate Benedict Cozy British Mysteries Vol 1-4 (The Kate Benedict Series)*



  






*A BRITISH COZY TO DIE FOR*

_With just a hint of the paranormal…_

Kate Benedict at first seems a delightfully by-the-book *cozy female lead*: a successful architect at an elegant firm in rainy London with a penchant for sleuthing, even if it means landing her smack dab in the middle of the wrong place at the wrong time. But she has something else going for her no other genre investigator does—the mysterious ability to see a death-predicting aura over the people around her. And she just can’t help but help them avoid the unthinkable—at all costs.

Now available as one complete box set, this *irresistible murder mystery series* is sure to be a treat for *international suspense armchair travelers that like their cozy female sleuths smart, savvy, and a tad psychic*. Think *traditional British mystery with a metaphysical twist.*

THE AURA

Life spins out of control for Kate Benedict when she sees a dancing aura above certain people’s heads that seems to signal death. Suddenly she’s psychic. But that can't be! Psychic’s not acceptable in her circle, where the supernatural is strictly for the superstitious. And yet…people are dying. People close to her.

Kate's tentative attempts to talk about her new-found metaphysical gift are met with eye rolls, so much so that she can’t even tell the nice Scotland Yard detective who's investigating the death of a close friend, Rebecca Williams. And now Rebecca’s neighbor has an aura.

DOUBLE BLIND

Two politicians and her best friend have the death-predicting auras London architect Kate Benedict can see despite her most fervent wishes. She’s had the dubious gift for a year now, and suddenly there’s no longer any ignoring it.

But the only way to get to the two pols is via her old friend, DCI Clarke; yet her warnings go unheeded. Her frustration builds when her best friend, Anita, refuses to believe in the auras’ existence as well —even when one appears over Anita’s boss in the hospital where she works. And then Anita develops her own aura.

THE FLORENTINE CYPHER

What began as a quiet Friday night dinner date with an old childhood friend turns into a manhunt when Kate arrives at the rendezvous just in time to find her friend Ethan leaving in a taxi. Kate is alarmed to see the distinctive swirling pattern above his head. When Ethan’s disappearance is followed by a series of cryptic text messages, Kate goes looking for him at his sister’s house in Florence, but it’s immediately clear that whatever danger threatened Ethan in London has followed Kate to Italy—his sister Claire has a matching aura! Soon Kate and Claire are on the run, constantly watched and followed,repeatedly threatened and attacked … never knowing who they can trust.

THE SCOTTISH CONNECTION

Kate is off to a glamorous weekend party in Scotland at the formerly grand castle belonging to the uncle of her boyfriend Josh. But the festive occasion turns solemn when Kate notices an aura above the head of Josh’s beloved Uncle Fergus. Blessed – or cursed – with the ability to see auras that indicate that death is imminent, Kate can sometimes avert disaster –if she can discover the source of the danger. Otherwise, Josh’s favorite uncle will die in a matter of days.

Thus is the scene set for a deliciously traditional British cozy with a touch of the paranormal thriller – complete with ghostly characters from the past; the requisite medieval weapons collection; and a creepy, ruined, closed-off wing of the castle. There’s also a vaguely menacing assortment of servants and locals and a castleful of dodgy house guests, all wrapped up in mysterious gloom as thick as the Scottish fog… but warmed by a cozy library fire and a nearly priceless collection of single malt scotches.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Mahu: A Mahu Investigation (Mahu Investigations Book 1)*



  






*SURF’S UP—AND SO IS MURDER
THE SINISTER SIDE OF WAIKIKI*
*Honolulu homicide detective Kimo Kanapa’aka has a great job, *protecting and serving the people of O’ahu from a community policing outpost right on the beach at Waikiki. He can surf at first light, and then be at his desk within minutes.

*But when he finds a dead body in the alley behind a gay bar, and then does not identify himself as a police officer when he calls it in, his whole world blows up.*

This decision, made in a fateful moment fueled by adrenaline, turns his life upside down, threatens to rip his family apart, and forever alters his entire department. By the action-packed ending, every single character has been changed in ways they’d never have imagined, long-held beliefs about loyalties, family, and who the good guys are replaced by new experience.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Mahu Surfer: A Mahu Investigation (Mahu Investigations Book 2)*



  






MAHU SURFER, the second book in Neil Plakcy's Mahu Investigations mystery series, sends gay Honolulu homicide detective Kimo Kanapa’aka back to his surfing past. His new boss asks the former competitive surfer to go undercover on Oahu’s North Shore to find the killer of three surfers. The catch: he can't tell any of his family or friends that he has returned to the force, causing him to lie, when he has just come out of the closet and begun to tell the truth about his life.

In his return to the North Shore, Kimo discovers trouble in paradise, from an epidemic rise in the use of crystal meth to increasing pressure on real estate prices. He also rekindles an uneasy friendship with a man whose sexual assault drove him into the police academy, and further into the closet, six years earlier. Readers will enjoy an exotic locale, plenty of aloha spirit and a dash of surf culture, as well as a slam-bang ending.

Finalist for the Lambda Literary Award for best gay mystery. Perfect for fans of Joseph Hansen, Michael Nava, and John Morgan Wilson.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Displacement: Book 2 (Sylvia Wilcox Mysteries) *



  






When Sylvia Wilcox takes a leave of absence from the police force to investigate the untimely death of her husband, another mystery-the murder of several students from the local colleges-grabs her attention. The murder of the young men indicates that a serial killer may be roaming the backwoods of southeastern Michigan. Amid Sylvia's grief and search for answers surrounding the loss of her husband, she finds herself simultaneously involved in a dangerous case that threatens to reveal the college town's dark secrets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Becoming (The Becoming Series Book 1) *



  






The Michaluk Virus is loose.

In the heart of Atlanta, a virus has escaped the CDC and transformed most of the population of the southeastern US into homicidal cannibals. As society rapidly crumbles under the hordes of infected, three people—Ethan, a Memphis police officer; Cade, a former IDF sharpshooter; and Brandt, a lieutenant in the US Marines—band together against the oncoming crush of death and terror.

As they hole up in a safe house in Mississippi, others join them in their bid for survival. When an attack of the infected forces them to flee, they encounter more danger than they bargained for. And one man’s desperate search for answers in Memphis uncovers information that heralds a horrific possibility that there may be more to the virus than first suspected.

* This is a newly released, revised and expanded edition of The Becoming, which was originally released in 2011 by Permuted Press. Posted reviews prior to December 2020 may be reflective of an older edition of the novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Any Job Will Do (The Grand Human Empire Book 1)*



  






*Jackson ”Jax” Caruso inherited a ship from his parents.

They’re dead, they don’t need it.*

The unification wars happened a while ago, Jax’s parent’s fought for the losing side. Now he takes the jobs he can get; smuggling, bounty hunting, hauling cargo. If it pays, he’ll do it.

When Jax is approached with a job that seems too good to be true, he should have known better, he should have walked.

He didn’t.

Now he and a few friends are in it deep; Imperial entanglements are the least of their concerns with organized crime on their tails.

Will Jax and his friends finish the job without getting caught, or killed? Only one way to find out!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Devil’s Noose: A Gripping Pandemic Medical Thriller (Plague Walker Medical Thrillers Book 1)*



  






*A life-threatening microbe. A desperate scientist. Can she isolate the disease before terrorists obliterate the world?*
Epidemiologist Leigh Austen can’t shake her lasting guilt. As the sole survivor of her team’s encounter with the Black Nile virus, Austen is tormented with memories of her colleagues' horrific deaths. But when an unknown pathogen annihilates an entire Asian village, she must bury the nightmares and step up to help prevent a worldwide epidemic.

Joined by doctors, specialists, and a retired special-forces officer, Austen travels to the hot-zone epicenter a mile beneath the city’s surface. But with a crazed microbiologist and a former Soviet soldier after the dangerous organism, this scientist’s fight to save millions of lives could quickly cost her own…

Can Austen contain the killer strain before demented monsters unleash a deadly blight?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Waking Iceman*



  






*An 8000-year-old mystery is about to be solved—by the witness himself*

Two mountain climbers in the French Alps have made a startling discovery—a perfectly preserved frozen Neolithic human. But who was this Iceman, what was he doing high on a glacier 8000 years ago, and why was he carrying a strange metallic cylinder?

Archaeologists can only speculate, but neuroscientist Doctor Lisa Cho knows a better way. Young and ambitious, Dr. Cho is at the threshold of developing technology capable of replicating the neural pathways of the human brain and has devised an audacious plan; she wants to wake the Iceman from his primeval slumber and let _him_ provide the answers to his past.

But the Iceman’s story is not what anyone expected.

As Cho seeks to understand the Iceman’s origin, her path converges in France with a brilliant theoretical physicist on his own mission to unravel the meaning of the Iceman’s cryptic artifact. Their quests become intertwined and increasingly perilous as they inch closer to the truth and the mystery behind the enigmatic Iceman.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Hong Kong (Leo & Allissa International Thrillers Book 2)*



  






When Jamie's colleague and former lover goes missing, the police start to ask questions. After traces of blood are discovered in his car, the net closes in. Sure, a body's not been found, but there's plenty of evidence to land Jamie behind bars.

Back from Kathmandu and working together to find missing people, Leo and Allissa take the case. All they have to do is find a woman who's supposed to be dead to free a man charged with murder. But, when the investigation leads to the backstreets and building sites of Hong Kong, things get more difficult than either had imagined.

As predator becomes prey and lives become expendable, Leo and Allissa must face one of the city's most dangerous men as well as ghosts from their own past.

With a man's freedom hanging in the balance and their relationship under strain, can they find what they're looking for before it's too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Enigma Factor: -A Techno Thriller (The Enigma Series Book 1)*



  






*A brilliant programmer is targeted by cyber predators!*

Jacob Michaels, computer network security-tester extraordinaire, tries to settle into a quiet life of work to polish his cyber security skills after the death of his mother. Jacob is unaware that his growing reputation makes him a person of interest.

Cyber-criminals are hunting for new recruits. They target this brilliant programmer to seduce him into joining their cause. More people are hunting him than just the Russian cyber kingpin.

Jacob sets off to find those who are targeting him. He discovers he's in the crosshairs of previously unknown global experts. Of course, having his identity erased puts him front and center above anything else.

Buzz, when looking for the easy way, makes a ghastly judgement error and inadvertently crosses the line to the darknet. He pleads to his best friend Jacob for help. Jacob, brilliant as he is, doesn't have enough experience to help Buzz on his own.

Jacob battles against global cyber masterminds using his knowledge of programming, identity theft, and hacking. He is pulled up short when his security knowledge is dwarfed following his introduction to the distractingly beautiful encryptionist Petra.

Jacob's challenge is how to keep ahead of the criminals and learn who to trust.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Other Hotel *



  






It should have been simple. Go in and steal the cash. But no job is simple when the two guys named Lenny and their buddy Hot Sauce are involved.

Sprinkle in a backpacker who is not what she seems, some cashed-up tourists who don’t speak English, a couple enduring the night from hell, not to mention the mysterious Jack the problem solver and you have a night full of sex, drugs and misadventure.

*If you love hilarious stories that will keep you laughing and guessing all the way to the end, you’ll love Jack Stroke’s The Other Hotel.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*One-Way Ticket from Westerbork*



  






Westerbork, the Nazi transit camp in the north of occupied the Netherlands, is unlike any other camp in WWII. This is a unique story of the lives and fates of over 105,000 Jews who went through Westerbork, on their way to concentration camps in eastern Europe during the Holocaust.

The camp was overseen by Albert Gemmeker, a commander who duped thousands into boarding the trains to take them to their deaths. He was so impressed with his own work that he had it filmed. Westerbork had one of the largest hospitals in Europe, a dental practice, numerous workshops producing furniture and even toy elephants. It had its own narrow-gauge railway and farm, a theatre, a church and even the “Best Cabaret in Europe”, to entertain Adolf Eichmann.

One-Way Ticket from Westerbork relates the human stories held within those trains, presented for the reader to reflect upon. This is not an historical tome but the author's reflection on what happened to people who had just became numbers, and an attempt to restore their identity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Legacy of Pandora: Shan Takhu Legacy: Book One*



  






Alone beyond the edge of Civilization.

A routine exploration mission explodes into chaos 2.8 billion miles from home and throws Commander Jephora Cochrane and the crew of the prospector ship Jakob Waltz into a crisis that will test their experience to the limit.

After a puzzling message from Fleet Chancellor Roja adds to the confusion, Cochrane isn’t sure who he can trust. Yet somehow, regardless of their hidden secrets, he must push his crew to new levels to save their ship.

Together they make a discovery that will alter the course of history. A secret, buried at the edge of the solar system, which is the key to changing everything.

But only if Humanity can survive until the truth gets out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*After the Cure *



  






Eight years ago the December Plague swept through the human population of earth. The Infected were driven mad by the disease, becoming violent and cannibalistic, killing even those closest to them without hesitation.

Six years ago, the tiny surviving community of Immune humans found a cure, and the Infected began to wake up and realize what they'd done. And what had been done to them.

Over time, society began to rebuild itself. Now it is ready to judge those responsible for the Plague. Nella Rider, the court psychologist and Frank Courtlen a defense attorney are trying to establish the truth. But more depends on it than they know. They race to find the answers they need before the fragile remains of humanity vanish for good.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Trans Galactic Insurance: Adventures of a Jump Space Accountant*



  






The Galactic Empire disappeared a lifetime ago. Jake Stewart doesn't care, he needs to earn a living.

He fled his station in the outer Belt, enrolled in the merchant academy, and snagged a scholarship. The future looks bright. But a crooked boss, some paperwork shenanigans, and a freeloading best friend put him in a bind. When he's accused of a murder he didn't commit he goes on the run from the Planetary Militia. There's only his wits and a suspiciously helpful pretty girl between him and jail. Can he trust her to prove his innocence? Or does she have another agenda?

Tired of books where everything that moves gets shot? How about a book where people use their brains? If you like strategy over tactics, and thought before action, The Adventures of a Jump Space accountant series is for you.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Full Moons, Dunes & Macaroons: A Cozy Witch Mystery (Spells & Caramels Book 5) *



  






*An inconvenient marriage. A pantry full of magical secrets. Will a heartbroken witch summon true love or spell disaster?*
Imogen’s boyfriend is about to marry a princess. The baking witch has repressed her feelings enough to run the reception’s kitchen. But while her unresolved emotions wreak havoc on the cake, a celebrity is permanently checked off the guest list…

Booted from the wedding gig and coping with a broken heart, Imogen hopes to find a clue that could put a stop to the whole affair. As motives abound with suspects ranging from a sly journalist to an unruly maid to a royal family member, Imogen receives a tempting offer from her outlaw brother. An offer that would help her escape the kingdom… forever.

As the evidence piles up higher than a five-tier pastry display, Imogen must choose between pushing her powers to the limit or risking the loss of everyone she loves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Artifacts of Death (Manny Rivera Mystery Series Book 1)*



  






Strange events which took place in 1938 lead to the present-day cold-blooded killing of a ranch hand in the remote canyon country near Moab, Utah. The only clue besides a 9-mm bullet in the victim's head is an ancient-Indian potsherd stuck into his chest.

Deputy Sheriff Manny Rivera is assigned the case and judges it's related to a drug deal gone bad. But he's actually up against an intelligent and cunning adversary driven by greed who's discovered a long-forgotten cave containing a collection of rare museum-quality Indian artifacts.

Local politicians and merchants are exerting strong pressure on the sheriff for a quick resolution to the case as the killing is threatening to disrupt the upcoming tourist season, Moab's sole source of economic activity. After all, who would want to explore the backcountry with a killer on the loose out there?

In the end, Rivera faces an ethical dilemma: Should he enforce the letter of the law or serve the cause of justice? And a woman learns the answer to a question that's been haunting her for seventy years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dev Haskell Box Set Vol 1-3 (Dev Haskell - Private Investigator Book 1)*



  






*The first three books in the best selling Dev Haskell series: Russian Roulette, Mr. Swirlee, and Bite Me.*


*Who’s Dev Haskell?*


*He’s part Alex Cross, and part Virgil Flowers, with a lot of laughs thrown in.


A Private Investigator with a foot on both sides of the law. A back slapping, fun loving, ladies man. He deals with people who've made bad decisions. But then, bad decisions make for interesting tales . . .

At the end of the day he get's the job done and there's usually a gorgeous woman who says; "Please, don't ever call me again. Ever!"*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Steeped in Suspicion (A Pebble Cove Teahouse Mystery Book 1)*



  






"A ghost mystery for readers who don't usually enjoy the paranormal." 

*Pebble Cove is not the sleepy coastal town Rosemary remembers from her childhood. Ghosts are everywhere, and only she can see them.*

When Rosemary Woodmere inherits her estranged grandmother's Victorian teahouse, she doesn't expect to also inherit a ghost named Asher from the 1920s.

Things get weirder for Rosemary.

Her grandma was supposedly murdered.
A body washes up on the beach, and the police suspect her of the man's murder.
She's trying to navigate her newfound ability to talk to ghosts.
And she doesn't even know the first thing about tea.

Rosemary's experience as a librarian hasn't prepared her to solve a murder, but everyone around her is steeped in suspicion, and she has to find the truth before someone else ends up dead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Matcha Do About Murder (A Pebble Cove Teahouse Mystery Book 2)*



  






*Pebble Cove is home to more than just fishermen, Victorian houses, and coastal beauty. It also harbors long-running feuds and buried secrets.*

When a local man drops dead after drinking a matcha tea latte, Rosemary Woodmere suspects foul play. As a witness to the murder, she's called in for questioning.

At the station, she meets a new ghost and learns the town's police force has a dark past when it comes to covering up murder. She might be off the hook, but can she let the case go when she fears the police might be repeating history?

To make things even more difficult, Rosemary's life with ghosts is getting complicated. While she searches for the truth about how Asher died, Rosemary attempts to help a local spirit encountering her own difficulties with her death. And while a little ghostly help might give Rosemary a leg up in this case, will it be enough when she comes face-to-face with the real killer?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Crafty Crime (A Stoneybrook Mystery Book 1) *



  






_Even close-knit towns have secrets ..._

Hadley James is finally living the life she's always wanted: making jam and selling it at the local farmers market. When the local knitting store owner asks her to cat-sit, Hadley doesn't give it a second thought. What could go wrong? A lot, apparently. Suddenly, her simple cat-sitting job has turned into a murder investigation and life no longer seems so perfect.

Her twin brother, a deputy sheriff, is on the case but they've always done everything together and she can't help but get involved. Plus, it's much easier for Hadley to infiltrate the local knitting club than it is for her brother.

Following a trail of crafty clues, the James twins learn that their sleepy town might be harboring more darkness than they could've imagined.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Flat Space*



  




 

Arnold Birchwood always believed the world was flat, but he could never prove it. When an alien spaceship crashes outside his house, he suddenly gets his chance. With the help of his friends - Eudox, a green space alien pretending to be from Texas, Sam Duval, a professional complainer who has huffed too much government mind control gas, and Corpsy, a stone-cold dead corpse - Arnold sets out into orbit to show everyone that the world is flat once and for all! Flat Earthers in space, the real reason the moon landing was faked, where the arrow in the Fedex logo is really pointing, the identity of the secret fifth Teletubby, the meaning of crop circles, and the true nature of the evil conspiracy that runs the world - all in Flat Space, a hilarious new comedy from author Andrew Stanek.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Murder in Mind (Sloane Monroe Book 2)*



  






*Sloane Monroe has solved every case except one: the brutal murder of her sister Gabrielle*.

Three years have passed without a trace of the killer until today, when a young woman's body is discovered in front of the local supermarket. Now Sloane is faced with the most difficult challenge of her life - finding the man who is a master at concealing his identity before he strikes again.

If you love exciting mysteries, Murder in Mind will keep you reading from the first page until the very last. A New York Times bestselling series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Harry Hunter Mystery Series: Book 1-2 *



  







*This is the first two books in Willow Rose's electrifying new Harry Hunter Mystery series.*



_Mystery, love, and action this series has it all._


*BOOK 1: ALL THE GOOD GIRLS:*


Detective Harry Hunter of Miami PD’s homicide squad throws himself into a case no one asked him to solve.

Four teenagers from one of Miami's affluent neighborhoods are murdered on a boat. Another is found dead in a dumpster. All five of them go to the same school and are on a list of witnesses to another crime.

Because he's in bad standing with his boss, Harry is given the task of protecting a possible future victim, but Harry isn't always known to follow his boss's orders.

Soon, he'll risk everything while racing to stop a killer who has left everyone else in the homicide squad shaking in terror.


*BOOK 2: RUN GIRL RUN:*


When a mother and her child are pulled out of the harbor in their car, the case seems pretty straightforward for Miami PD and *Detective Harry Hunter.

Everything points to a murder-suicide.*

They were homeless, living in their car, and the mother decided to end it all for them both by driving into the water.

But the case is not what it looks like, *Detective Harry Hunter* soon realizes.

Harry’s daughter is carrying devastating knowledge about their deaths, and soon she becomes the killer’s next target.

As Harry races to protect her, he is betrayed by someone he thought he knew, leaving him terrified of trusting anyone in a town filled with liars.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Weapon of Choice: The Operations of U.S. Army Special Forces in Afghanistan*



  






This eBook edition of "Weapon of Choice: The Operations of U.S. Army Special Forces in Afghanistan" has been formatted to the highest digital standards and adjusted for readability on all devices.
"Weapon of Choice" presents a history of the U.S. Army special operations forces in Afghanistan from 11 September 2001 to 15 May 2002, during America's global war on terrorism. The purpose of the book is not to resolve Army special operations doctrinal issues, to clarify or update military definitions, or to be the "definitive" history of the continuing unconventional war in Afghanistan. The purpose is to demonstrate how the war to drive the Taliban from power, help Afghan people, and assist the Afghan Interim Authority (AIA) rebuild the country afterward was successfully accomplished by majors, captains, warrant officers, and sergeants on tactical teams and aircrews at the lowest levels.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Synapse of Ash (Cyber Hunter Origins Book 1)*



  






*She must unlock the secrets of her past life—before her future is written for her.*

When cyborg Treeka wakes from an interrupted cryogenic sleep in a genetics lab, she does so in a brave new world, one where immortality is no longer a concept but a construction. Now, the consciousness of a person can live on in a body that can outperform the limits of human ability.

This “miracle” soon becomes personal to Treeka: she was once a living woman, and someone has brought her mind back from the dead.

As memories of her past life resurface, Treeka realizes she has a sister, put into stasis just like she was. At the direction of Dr. Elizabeth Ash, the ambitious designer of the cyborgs, Treeka sets out to retrieve the genetic material needed to revive her twin.

But the more she has to fight her programmed instincts as a cyborg, the less she trusts the motivations of her creator. Treeka has to discover the true plans behind her creation before control over her and other bionic experiments falls into the wrong hands—or risk losing what it means to be human.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Roy: The Most Chaotic Midlife Crisis in Cosmic History (Puki Horpocket Presents) *



  






*A brand-new sci-fi comedy from the award-winning author of Max and the Multiverse!

"One of the most original and hilariously funny books I have read in a very long time."
- Ben Ragunton, TG Geeks

Puki Horpocket Presents* is a limelight series that profiles extraordinary beings. In this arena, cosmic glory is written in permanent ink.

The story of Roy is a dizzying tale of love, loss, and spectacular folly. His colossal midlife crisis would spark The Incident, an infamous period of chaos that paralyzed the largest space station in the universe. With the aid of footage and eyewitness accounts, this book will reconstruct the events that turned a broken man into a folk hero.

*Puki Horpocket* is a literary titan with a loyal fandom that stretches across the universe. His merits are unchallenged, unsurpassed, and unquantifiable. To say that his works are renowned would be to redefine the very notion of fame.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dead Moon: A Page-Turning Space Horror Tale of Survival*



  






Davlok Asterian has to survive for 6 days and nights on the moon Kellora-5, and then he'll be free.

Kellora-5 is empty, so this shouldn't be a problem.

However, Davlok soon learns that even the quietest moons can come alive at night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Lady Justice and the Lost Tapes*



  






When corrupt politicians, the Italian mob and a dirty cop collude to take over a Northeast neighborhood, Walt is recruited for the most bizarre undercover assignments of his new career.
When conventional police work fails to solve the case, once again his band of scrappy seniors come to the rescue.
In the process, the amazing discovery of a previously unknown session by a deceased rock ‘n’ roll idol stuns the music industry. What should be a joyous occasion soon turns dark as lives are threatened.
All of your favorite characters, along with two lovable additions are back to help Walt in his quest for justice.
Their adventures and misadventures are sure to keep you captivated – and splitting your sides!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Cutthroat Cupcakes (Cursed Candy Mysteries Book 1) *



  






*Killer cupcakes*

Seems improbable to Lina, but when an attractive detective snaps cuffs on her and accuses her of witchy crimes she’s forced to reconsider.

The murder weapon? A cupcake topper sold in Lina’s shop, Sticky, Tricky Treats.
The method? A killing curse.
The curse’s origin? Lina...sort of.

Except Lina hadn’t a clue that she was a witch, and certainly didn’t know she’d accidentally cursed some of her confections.
She's got to catch the killer who's used her magic to murder or face a conviction as an accessory.
Now, if only the wizard detective assigned to the case weren't such a distraction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Behind the Walls (Jolie Gentil Cozy Mystery Series Book 6)*



  






There’s something hidden behind the walls of the hurricane damaged house Jolie bought in her New Jersey beach town. Something someone seems willing to kill for. After Jolie and Scoobie find a small sack of jewelry as they do a mold attack on her bungalow, Jolie is pursued by a purse thief and a burglar. But the guy she’s most worried about is the one who left an elderly auctioneer dead on her porch swing. In between appraising houses and planning a fundraiser for the food pantry (can you say liquid string contest?), Jolie tries to figure out if there is more stolen bounty around town. Is the feared killer the same person who burned some vacant houses, or the as-yet unmasked Peeping Tom? And are they willing to kill again to get to the hidden riches?
Her friends and local police warn her to butt out, but that’s just encouragement for a woman who likes to get to the bottom of things. Jolie wrestles with fear as she tries to get her cat, Jazz, to feel at home in the new house. Maybe an unexpected visitor can be a substitute for Aunt Madge’s golden retrievers.
And then there’s her love life. Jolie also needs to decide if she really wants to get back with her former boyfriend, Ocean Alley Press reporter George Winters. Or are feelings for someone else trying to get her attention?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*1862: Civil War Furies (Civil War Year by Year Book 2) *



  






Not everyone sensed it right away, but after McClellan was dethroned in the fall of 1862, the focus of the war had shifted ever so subtly. Before that, the war was about reconciliation and bringing the two sides back together—with or without slavery. After Antietam and the Emancipation Proclamation, there was no going back. The purpose of the war had changed. It was no longer about reuniting the two sides but about total victory, crushing the South, and eliminating slavery.

Some said, and still say, that the _Emancipation Proclamation_ was just so much useless paper because it didn’t free any slaves right away, but the people who said that missed the point. Lincoln used the _Emancipation Proclamation_ to shift the focus of the war and eliminate objections to administration policy. No longer could the combatants shake hands and go back to things as they were. And the misguided fools who suggested we should give the South what she wanted and split the country into two separate nations were forever quieted.

After 1862 such talk disappeared. Abraham Lincoln was reinventing America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Savage (Daughters of the Jaguar Book 1)*



  






The year is 1983.
Christian is 22 years old when he leaves his home in Denmark to spend a year in Florida with a very wealthy family and go to med-school. A joyful night out with friends is shattered by an encounter with a savage predator that changes his life forever. Soon he faces challenges he had never expected. A supernatural gift he has no idea how to embrace. A haunting family in the house next door. A spirit-filled girl who seems to carry all the answers. An ancient secret hidden in the swamps of Florida. One life never the same. One love that becomes an obsession. Two destinies that will be forever entangled.

Savage is a thriller with some language, violence, and sexual situations recommended for ages sixteen and up.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dead and Breakfast: Paranormal Cozy Mystery (Visions & Victims Book 1) *



  






*You made your bed, now die in it…*

Bored barista Selena Smith’s life is so normal it hurts — until an eccentric old woman claiming to be her aunt appears in the cafe. She insists on Selena coming to work at the Kindred Spirits Inn, her remote bed-and-breakfast. The only problem? The inn and its guests are anything but normal.

When Selena arrives at Kindred Spirits, she discovers magic radiating from the inn's every surface, paranormal patrons prowling its halls, and an inexplicable new ability to see flashes of the past.

But Selena’s newfound powers aren't spiriting away all the guests. Someone — or some_thing_ — lurking in Kindred Spirits is desperate to exorcise her from the inn before she exposes all the skeletons hanging in the closet of Room 666.

Will Selena’s psychic sleuthing lead her to the truth? Or will the killer make sure she checks out for good?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*NEVER EVER (Eva Rae Thomas Mystery Book 3) *



  






*Ex-agent Eva Rae Thomas* is on the run. The past month she has done things she never knew she was capable of while hunting for her kidnapped daughter.

Eva Rae has risked everything,

-her career,

-her newfound love,

-her freedom.

She’s looking for the man they call the Iron Fist. The trail has led her to Miami.

Meanwhile, Miami is under attack. Hundreds of passengers in the Metrorail are exposed to a deathly nerve gas on a peaceful Monday morning. When Eva Rae Thomas sees her daughter on the surveillance footage from the attack, she knows it is no coincidence. But by the time she uncovers the chilling truth of how it is all connected, it might be too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Cozy Leading Ladies*



  






*COZY, CLASSIC TALES OF MURDER AND ROMANCE

A yummy anthology containing FIVE top-rated cozy mysteries, each featuring smart and savvy ladies—who aren’t afraid to kick some butt. *PLUS a romantic puzzler bonus, which isn’t at all what you might expect…

From murder at a conference in fashionable Provence to an underground feminist bordello in San Francisco (with a pit stop on the Gulf Cost where a killer’s on the loose while a hurricane closes in), _Cozy Leading Ladies_ is sure to satisfy mystery readers who love their independent female sleuths. (Friendly piece of advice: it’s probably best to read the collection with a box of chocolates or your favorite brand of potato chips _really_ nearby).

*Vol. 1: DEATH TURNS A TRICK, the FIRST book in the Rebecca Schwartz mystery series by Edgar Award Winner Julie Smith

A ROLLICKING TALE OF MURDER, ROMANCE, AND A BORDELLO…*

Rebecca Schwartz, nice Jewish lawyer with a few too many fantasies, is happily playing the piano in a whorehouse when she suddenly finds herself assigned to make sure a near-naked state senator escapes a police raid. That dirty job done, a lovely evening turns even more delightful when she’s picked up by the cops and spends the next two hours at the Hall of Justice. Could this day get any worse? Of course! Guess who arrives home to find a dead hooker on her living room floor?

*Vol. 2: THE AURA, the FIRST Kate Benedict Paranormal Mystery by Carrie Bedford*


Life spins out of control for London architect Kate Benedict when she sees a dancing aura above certain people’s heads that seems to signal death. *Suddenly she’s psychic.* But that can't be! Psychic’s not acceptable in her circle, where the supernatural is strictly for the superstitious. And yet…people are dying. People close to her.

*Vol. 3: THE 13th FELLOW, A Mystery In Provence by Tracy Whiting

POETRY, MURDER, BEAUTIFUL PEOPLE ... AND PROVENCE!*

American Professor Havilah Gaie has always seen herself as* “an academic version of Pam Grier’s characters: smart, quick on their feet, loyal with a keen sense of purpose.” *Now she’s got a chance to suit up for action because suddenly she’s a witness in a murder.

*Vol. 4: HURRICANE SEASON: Florida Panhandle Mystery #1 by Michaela Thompson

“Miss Marple meets Eudora Welty (with a trace of Erskine Caldwell)”* –_Kirkus_

The 1950s fairly leap off the page in this *classic cozy mystery set in northern Florida in the Eisenhower era*, complete with Johnny Ray on the jukebox and a Womanless Wedding—this one interrupted by an explosion at a moonshine still. Lily Trulock, owner of Trulock’s Grocery & Marine Supply, leads a pretty quiet life until a stranger comes to town. Before she can say, “down the hatch,” Lily’s at the center of *a vicious murder and a no-holds-barred bootlegging war—and a nasty storm’s on the way*.

*Vol. 5: PICK-UP LINE A New Orleans Love Story by Patty Friedmann

ROMANCE IS THE BEST PAIN-KILLER…*

Cupid’s working overtime in the unlikely venue of N.O. Drugs, where plus-sized beauty Ciana Jambon works with dread-locked pharmacy student Lennon Israel, and she’s got the crush of the century. Unbeknownst to her, Lennon’s carrying his own torch, but family problems distract both of them until tragedy leaves Ciana reeling. Lennon wonders if there’s a murderer in her clan, and he’s pretty sure he’s the only one who can help.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Death Takes A Break: Light-hearted clean cozy mystery with a pie-baking sleuth (A Taylor Texas Mystery Book 1)*



  






*Saddle up for a trip to the Texas Hill Country...*

*Christie Taylor is ready for a break from work and life. She returns home to Comfort, Texas, only to be thrust into the middle of a land dispute and developers intent on gaining the Taylor Ranch property. When one of the developer’s employees dies on their property, Christie must extend her break to help her father. Christie sets out to find the killer before they strike again. But will the truth unravel everything?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Misty Morning Murder (Myrtle Grove Garden Club Mystery Book 4)*



  






Just as Jesse Camden is ready to shake herself out of her romantic rut and take a giant step forward with Sheriff Joe Tyler, a dead ex-fiance reaches out to yank her two steps back.

Misty Bennett, seventeen-year-old daughter of Jesse’s former beau Ronald Bennett, is the closest thing to a daughter of her own that Jesse has ever had. So when Misty flees from her father’s overbearing bride-to-be and travels across two states to arrive on Jesse’s doorstep, Jesse takes the girl in. And when the fiancée herself shows up demanding the girl’s return, Jesse sends the woman packing and vows to keep Misty safe until her father comes for her.

But when Ronnie Bennett’s body is found just miles from Myrtle Grove, Jesse is left to unravel the mystery of his murder and help gather the shattered pieces of his daughter’s life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Mic Files: The K9 Police Hero Novels Books 1 - 3: Michaela McPherson Mysteries (Women of Valor) *



  






*Women of Valor*

*The first three of the Michela McPherson Hero Police Dog Novels in a digital collection

The K9 Police Hero Novels 1-3*

At the intersection of greed and evil…
…lies heinous crime…Michaela, Countess Dottie and K9 police hero dog Angel solve these cases…

A psychological action-adventure crime series featuring life-saving K9 Angel, his mistress, retired Irish homicide detective Michaela McPherson, her friend, octogenarian Italian Countess Dorothy Borghase and members of the local police.
Set in Richmond, Virginia, the series focuses on current-day crime and social issues that include human trafficking, terrorism, corporate greed and murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Angel Dust (The McBride Vendetta Psychological Thrillers Book 2)*



  






_It's every parent's worst nightmare…_

When Isabel's daughter, Lauren is snatched from outside her school, she suspects Jody McBride is behind the kidnapping. Yet the detective in charge of Lauren's case seems more interested in picking apart her statement, and investigating members of her family. 

Can Isabel persuade the police to take her seriously, or will she have to take matters into her own hands? In order to save Lauren, she must take a stark look at her own relationships, and consider how well she really knows her daughter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Whiskey & Roses: A Thriller (The Alexander King Prequels Book 1)*



  






*If someone murdered your family, how far would you go for revenge?*

_Over half a million copies sold. Over 1,600 five-star reviews. The international bestselling thriller series starts here._

  ★★★★★ "King sits alongside Rapp, Reacher, and Harvath as my favorite action-thriller heroes."

The world knows Alexander King as a successful young businessman. The CIA knows him as one of the US military's most legendary soldiers, turned vigilante assassin, who sharpens his skills in the shadows until he can exact revenge on the monster who murdered his family. The government has watched his double life go on long enough, and now they want their weapon back.

King has different plans.

When a celebratory night is violently interrupted by a surprise attack at King's home, those plans are set in motion. His experts say it's suicide, but with the CIA closing in, King must sidestep them and take the fight directly to his rival. With unlimited resources and unimaginable skills, King's target will need an army to survive his wrath. Turns out, that's precisely what his enemy has.

This is no longer just about revenge. This is war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*First of Their Kind (The Chronicles of Theren Book 1)*



  






*Robots. Androids. Virtual Worlds. Corporate Conspiracies.*

Meet Theren: a new synthetic intelligence. The first synthetic intelligence.

Created in a lab with sterile white walls, Theren longs to meet the people of the world. The first SI has hopes, fears, and dreams, just like a human.

Yet the world fears the idea of an artificial mind, capable of conscious thought. To survive against powerful corporations, hateful humans, and global conspiracies, Theren will need friends—and more importantly, a family.

*Can Earth survive side-by-side with its new creation?*

Book I of the Chronicles of Theren begins a centuries-spanning epic. Expect the rich, complex, robotic characters of Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep by Philip K. Dick. Discover a narrative slowly unfolding on a scale closer to that of Dune or The Expanse. It’s classic SciFi with a modern twist.

Experience the hopes and dreams of the first synthetic intelligences. The first SI. The story is through their eyes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Rip Tides (Paradise Crime Mysteries Book 9)*



  






*Paradise swirls with deadly currents.*
_*She has to avenge a champion.*_

Surfing star Makoa Simmons washes up after tragically drowning on Maui, and Detective Lei Texeira plunges into a high-profile case whose dark and tangled motives reach deep into the elite world of professional surfing on the North Shore of Oahu.

_*He’ll kill to come out on top.*_

The darkest of motives drive a murderer with multiple axes to grind, and Lei must follow her instincts into new territory even as her husband, Michael Stevens, struggles with heartbreak of another kind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Blood Orchids (Paradise Crime Mysteries, Book 1) *



  






*Paradise has a dark side.*
_*She can’t stop thinking about a drowned girl’s face... because it reminds her of her own.*_

Overcoming a past filled with scars, Lei makes a life for herself and her dog, Keiki, as a cop in the sleepy Big Island town of Hilo. When a routine patrol turns up two murdered teens, Lei’s world is rocked. She knows one of the girls, and she can’t rest until she finds answers—not only about the victims, but about her own shadowed past as well.

_*She’ll look so beautiful...once she’s dead.*_

He knows he’s twisted. He knows he’s wrong. He just doesn’t care. But now there’s a female cop on his trail that won’t give up, _and she’s gonna be next._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Defiant German, Defiant Jew: A Holocaust Memoir from inside the Third Reich (Holocaust Survivor Memoirs World War II Book 10)*



  






*Could German Jews have done more to rebel against the Nazis and resist deportation to slaughter?*
*Dr. Walter Leopold faced this question in real time, and shares his story of Jewish resistance in this shocking WW2 diary.*
Through the eyes of a self-declared “revolutionary Jew” we follow Walter into the hell of the Buchenwald concentration camp in 1938, from which he is miraculously released. Pressured by the Gestapo to flee the country, he refuses. We will never know why. He would have saved himself and his young family unimaginable hunger, thirst and fear. Yet, against all odds, they managed to survive as he continued his fight against Fascism.

His beloved Alsatian dog is executed in 1941 when the Nazis insanely demand the extermination of all pets owned by Jews. Walter, with a Star of David on his sleeve, is forced in 1942 to round up stray Jews for deportation, carrying a concealed weapon at all times, willing to take his own life rather than be captured by the Gestapo.

Through enormous subterfuge, Walter gains employment as an auditor in the Nazi Administration while continuing to agitate against Hitler.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Farshore Chronicles Books 1-3: A Sword & Sorcery Box Set (Farshore Omnibus Book 1)*



  






*A quick-witted thief is sentenced to a faraway land of magic, myths, and monsters.*

_"The Hunger Games meets Gladiator. Justin Fike is a fantastic storyteller! The world building, the characters, the action! It was an epic journey!"_ - ★★★★★ Amazon Review

Charity is a thief who survived Byzantia's deadly streets by thinking fast and running faster... *Until a heist gone wrong saw her imprisoned on a ship sailing to the far side of the world.*

Farshore, the Emperor's First Colony across the great sea, is humanity's lone outpost in a land inhabited by monsters, wild magic, and races from legend.
*Turns out, myths are just as deadly as a knife in the dark.*

A quick temper and a sharp tongue soon earn her a deadly quest with a group of outcasts who would readily kill each other if not for the threat hanging over their heads. *Their only hope of survival lies in working together.*

When their quest unleashes an ancient king bent on conquest, Charity must adapt and learn to trust her new companions if she hopes to stop him. *If she fails, two worlds will fall with her.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Adventures of Wil Calder: A Space Opera Adventure (Space Rogues Book 1)*



  






*He’s been stranded beyond the stars for years. When he buys himself a down-and-out squad, he crash-lands into a whole galaxy of trouble…*

Lone human Wil Calder is bored out of his freakin’ mind. So when he gets word of a couple of criminals being hauled to a penal colony, he figures he’s got a sweet deal to offer: Join his crew and he’ll help clear their names. But he quickly finds he’s bought a black hole of misfortune with the two disgraced convicts knowing things that they shouldn’t know. Things that will get all of them killed.

Desperate for fast money to go legit, Wil takes on one last illegal job to rob a heavily guarded space station. But when the motley band stumbles across an interstellar conspiracy, the ill-equipped ship captain must decide how far he’ll fly to bring justice to his team and the rest of the universe.

Can the accidental spaceman escape a cosmos of chaos before they all go supernova?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dragons in the Stars: A Novel of the Star Rigger Universe *



  






Dragons in space? A preposterous legend. But when star pilot Jael defies an abusive ship’s master and rigs “the mountain route” through the hyperdimensional Flux, the dragons indeed appear—and challenge her to duel. If she escapes, she would be wise never to return. But the currents of the Flux are fickle, and when fate steers her this way again, she finds Highwing the dragon under sentence of death for the kindness he showed her. Only Jael can intervene—and so she must, for the sake of one who risked his life to save hers.

A genre-bending novel of the Star Rigger Universe, from the Nebula-nominated author of Eternity’s End and The Chaos Chronicles.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Reduced Ransom!: A Humorous Cozy Mystery Thriller Comedy of Errors (Hotshot Book 1)*



  






Mickey and Dell, two long suffering halfwits come up with the idea of kidnapping at a bargain basement price. What could possibly go wrong? Well, maybe a victim who doesn't want to be returned, another with a husband who doesn't want her back, one who's tougher than her kidnappers, and another who's entirely the wrong person. Not to mention local thug Huey Evans who is looking to settle a score. Reduced Ransom! Faricy at his hilarious best. Check it out...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Death Mask *



  






*Even the Sweetest Smile can hide the Deadliest Intent.*

_How do you tell people who love you, you have been deceiving them since you met?

How do you admit everything they thought they knew about you, every last thing, was a lie?

A carefully fabricated, coherent lie, but a lie never the less..._

*...and one that could get them killed!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Reluctant Coroner (Fenway Stevenson Mysteries Book 1)*



  






Blood is thicker than oil--until murder is involved.

Fenway Stevenson doesn't want to return to the coastal town where her estranged father is practically king. But the death of her mother draws her back home--and the murder of the county coroner draws her into a deepening conspiracy. As the body count rises and all signs seem to point toward her father's oil company, will Fenway uncover the truth before family bonds become deadly?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Five Knives: A Will Finch Mystery Thriller (Will Finch Mystery Thriller Series) *



  






*One Reporter.
Three Dead.
Five Knives.*

FIVE KNIVES welds the intensity of Jack Bauer’s “24” to the scorching heat of THE GIRL WHO KICKED THE HORNET’S NEST.

*“The author is a great talent.” — Aaron C. Brown, Amazon Top 1000 Reviewer*

When a man plummets to his death from an apartment tower, Will Finch’s shock soon becomes a nightmare. As he studies the open windows above the corpse, Finch notices a lamp blinking erratically behind a drawn curtain on the eleventh floor.

When he investigates the distress signal, Finch discovers a woman handcuffed to a bedpost. Over the following week, he uncovers a conspiracy that ties the murder to a series of bombshells. The victim’s bankruptcy. A global stock fraud. A murder spree that began in Baghdad and is now haunting the citizens of San Francisco. Is this the work of a serial killer, a copycat — or both?

But before he can file his report for The San Francisco Post, Finch’s leads evaporate. Within days, three victims are dead. Does a pattern of five knife wounds provide a clue? Can he unravel the mystery before he — and his fiancée — are caught up in the web of murder?

Five Knives is the prequel thriller in the Will Finch crime series — a novel that opens on the first day of Will Finch’s journalism career. Everything that Finch learns about crime reporting begins with Five Knives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Distopia (Land of Dis Book 2) *



  






“If you like Terry Pratchet, you'll love this book. A perfect mixture of comedy, fantasy and suspense.” – Andrew B.

*Here Be Dragons...*

*A fearsome dragon roams the Land of Dis, and only one man can stop it: an awkward young missionary named Wyngalf.

Accompanied by a beautiful stowaway named Evena and an oddball goblin who has been shunned by his clan, Wyngalf wants nothing more than to prove himself to his superiors. Unfortunately, his proselytizing has hit a snag: his would-be converts are too busy being terrorized by a dragon to worry about spiritual concerns. Wyngalf realizes that in order to prove his faith, he must summon the courage and resourcefulness to defeat the dragon. But getting rid of a dragon is more complicated than it seems….

At turns riveting, hilarious and sweet, Distopia is perfect for fans of Terry Pratchett and The Princess Bride.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Vendetta: A Vigilante Justice Crime Thriller (Gia Santella Crime Thriller Series Book 1)*



  






*They killed everyone she loved, and now they are coming for her...*

_"A new feisty, smart heroine and an exciting beginning of a new series!"_

Giada Valentina Santella's life has fallen apart.

Her efforts to drown the grief of losing her parents with self-destructive behavior come to a screeching halt when an unexpected letter reveals that her loved ones were murdered.

Now Gia changes her focus to revenge.

Vowing to find the one responsible, the grieving daughter must stay one step ahead of a ruthless plot to end her family line.

*To avoid yet another family death, Gia has a bloody choice to make: kill or be killed.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Vigilante: A Vigilante Justice Crime Thriller (Gia Santella Crime Thriller Series Book 2) *



  






*Hate crimes. Missing people. Dark secrets.*
Vigilante heiress Gia Santella is facing her most dangerous enemy yet. 

When a hate group infiltrates Gia's San Francisco neighborhood, a student journalist at U.C. Berkeley reporting on the group disappears. 

Gia's search for the missing student unravels dark secrets that threaten to destroy her beloved neighborhood. She is caught in a race against time to find the young journalist before it's too late. If she fails, more innocent people will die ... 

And it will all be her fault

Vigilante is a page-turning dark and gritty thriller packed with edge-of-your-seat suspense. It is perfect for fans of Lisa Gardner, Patricia Cornwell, and Gregg Hurwitz


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Dragon Blood Collection, Books 1-3*



  






A thousand years have passed since a dragon has been seen in the world. Science and technology have replaced magic, which has dwindled until it has become little more than an element of myth and legend.

There are those who still have dragon blood flowing through their veins, distant descendants of the mighty creatures of old. These rare humans have the power to cast magic, the power to heal, and the power to craft alchemical weapons capable of starting wars… or ending them. But they are feared for those powers, and in recent centuries, they have been hunted nearly to extinction.

The few remaining survivors must find a way to change how humanity perceives them or be lost to the world forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*In one fell swoop*



  






Every now and then Mother Nature likes to show us who is boss.
On a hot day in June, two groups of campers disappear in the Green Swamps of Florida. The wood is still burning in the bonfire, all their belongings are abandoned, and there is blood at the campground. But not a single body is found.

Patty McGee, the grandmother to one of the missing campers, sets out to find out what happened to her grandson, thinking his father might have kidnapped him. However, soon she realizes she is up against a force way more powerful than that. It's a battle even she can't win.

From the Queen of Scream comes a scary, yet humorous tale of man's battle against nature. In One Fell Swoop is a compelling and clever story, as only Willow Rose can deliver.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Anti Life*



  






*The opposite of life isn't death; it's something far worse.*

In an anarcho-capitalist future, space-based corporate settlements have replaced the State. Colonel John Alvarez, a fifteen-year veteran, is unwilling to waste more years leading missions into deep space. He wants to start over and make a new life with his wife and son.

But when a distress message from a distant research probe is received, Novos Corp reactivates Alvarez's contract. He must carry out one last mission, a rescue attempt. Unknown to Alvarez, however, is the hidden threat that awaits him, one that--if he cannot stop it--will doom humanity to a fate worse than death.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Tropical Punch (Bubbles in Space Book 1)*



  






*Strippers, Drugs, and Headless Corpses…*

All in a day’s work for Bubbles Marlowe, HoloCity’s only cyborg detective.

What do an anti-tech cult, a deadly new street drug, and the corrupt Chief of Police have in common?

It’s a question Bubbles can’t afford to ask. Last time she got curious it cost her job, a limb, and almost her life.

She vows to stay out of police business. But with a newly minted cybernetic enhancement, a semi-legal P.I. licence, and a knack for asking the wrong kind of questions…

Vows are made to be broken.

But as the body count stacks up, Bubbles realizes she’s made a terrible mistake.

Can she figure out who is behind the murders before she loses her head?


If you love glitter, grit, and hard-boiled badassery, you’ll love this new take on the classic detective novel because it's got non-stop action, lots of laughs, and a sassy robotic pig.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Ben Archer and the Cosmic Fall (The Alien Skill Series, Book 1) *



  






*A BOY WITH AN ALIEN POWER.*

“The thing is, it wasn’t meteors that fell into the woods that night. It was alien spacecraft.”

*The Wishing Shelf Book Awards 2019 Silver Medal Winner - Author Academy Awards 2019 Finalist - READER'S FAVORITE ★★★★★*

When UFOs crash into the fields next to his grandfather’s house, twelve-year-old Ben Archer becomes a cumbersome witness in the eyes of the government. Not only that, but Ben discovers he has been entrusted with an alien power, the significance of which could jeopardize human life on Earth.

Government agents rush in to remove all evidence of spacecraft and extraterrestrials. The media are led to believe meteors fell in the area and they dub the event _The Cosmic Fall_. But when Ben's involvement comes in the spotlight, he is forced to flee with the sole survivor of the crash: an alien man called Mesmo.

And while the destinies of boy and alien become inextricably linked, one question hovers above their unlikely friendship: why did the aliens come to Earth in the first place?

The Alien Skill Series is a science-fiction adventure series for teens. Readers who enjoy The Proto Project or Crime Travelers will enjoy this fresh, age-appropriate story with a scifi twist the likes of A Wrinkle in Time and Animorphs. These middle-grade books have won the hearts of young and old alike, turning them into a best-selling, award-winning coming-of-age series filled with alien powers, hidden enemies, shapeshifters and a thought-provoking glimpse into the way we treat our planet.

*"Solid aliens-crash-to-earth tale." (Amazon reviewer)

"Great new series for young and old alike!" (Amazon reviewer)

"Fun, suspenseful, and you have to love the characters!" (Amazon Top 1000 Reviewer)*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Spells & Caramels Box Set Books 1-3: A Cozy Mystery Series (Spells & Caramels Boxsets Book 1)*



  






*There's murder on the menu, and magic in the air. Read books one through three in the charming Spells & Caramels paranormal cozy series today!


A magical French island. A dead contestant. An aspiring baker must clear her name before she gets burned.*
Imogen Banks has dreamed her entire life of opening her own bakery in Seattle. But when she accidentally sets fire to her apartment and loses all her possessions, her dreams get toasted. Still coping with her loss, she receives a cryptic invitation she can't possibly refuse: entry into a mysterious baking competition on a beautiful French island.

When Imogen realizes the island village is magical and the bake-off’s participants are witches and wizards, she’s not sure her fledgling powers will be enough to win the coveted contest. In the midst of trying to cast her very first spell, a competitor drops dead and Imogen finds the psychic judges' mystical fingers all pointing at her. Can Imogen unlock her own magic and stop the killer from coming back for seconds or will she jump straight from the frying pan and into the fire?

_Seashells, Spells & Caramels_ is the first book in a charming paranormal cozy mystery series. If you like hilarious heroines, mysterious magical communities, and quirky conspiracies, then you’ll love Erin Johnson’s perfectly witchy recipe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Casino Witch Mysteries 1 & 2 (Casino Witch Mysteries Boxset) *



  






The first 2 books in the popular Casino Witch paranormal cozy mystery series.
Ella has discovered that she's a witch. Luckily with new friends and a cranky cat familiar, Ella will not be alone as she contends with her newly discovered paranormal powers and more than a few dead bodies along the way.


Of Murders and Mages: Casino Witch Mysteries 1
Three ways that Ella's life is totally messed up:
1. Her new coworker is as cranky as he is attractive
2. A mischievous cat has decided she needs a familiar
3. She just found out she's a witch who can read the emotional hologram of a magical death (and isn't that a mouthful)
And oh yeah, there's five dead bodies, and no one knows how they are connected. Now she’s drawn into a madcap investigation at the casino where she's managed to snag a job. She must navigate learning her new mage abilities, a topless burlesque show, a jealous girlfriend, gamblers of all varieties, and magical chocolate cake, all while not setting herself or others on fire before the murderer makes her the next victim.

Which Mage Moved the Cheese? Casino Witch Mysteries 2
Ella's Super Awesome Guide to Paranormal Cheese:
1. You eat it, but there are weird side effects.
2. The ingredients can be really gross.
3. You don't use it to squash people.

When the ex-president of the Paranormal Cheese Council is found dead under the world's largest wedge of cheese, Ella is on the case! Unable to admit who she really is, she goes undercover. But can she, her klutzy sidekick, and the world's most arrogant familiar escape the Booby-Trapped Queso of Doom, or stop eating the magically addictive beer-cheese fondue without giving things away to the anonymous villain?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Tubby Dubonnet Mysteries Vol. 1-3 (The Tubby Dubonnet Series)*



  






Now you can get the first *THREE hard-boiled but humorous mysteries *in the* food-friendly TUBBY DUBONNET series* by * Edgar-nominated author* Tony Dunbar at a delectable price! “From the Bywater … to Uptown, Tubby eats and drinks his way through interrogations and rendezvous, and it’s all delicious. Packed with contemporary New Orleans culture and plenty of humor from the quirky characters.” -_-New Orleans Advocate_

Maverick New Orleans lawyer Tubby Dubonnet has a penchant for, fishing, Old Fashioneds, off-track betting, and fighting evil while passing a good time. He also has his hands full with an ex-wife and three teenage daughters, experts in the art of wrapping Tubby around their little fingers.

*His clients are all renegades from the asylum (aka Orleans Parish)*, including a transvestite entertainer, a buxom deadbeat blonde, a doctor who refers his own patients to a malpractice lawyer, and a Mardi Gras reveler who drives a float shaped like a giant crawfish pot. And somehow, between work and family, Tubby finds time to sample the highs and lows of idiosyncratic Crescent City cuisine, from trout meunière amandine and French roast coffee with chicory to shrimp po-boys and homemade pecan pralines.

*Warning:* Do not attempt to read these books without a handy snack – preferably a Hubig's pie or a pack of Zapp's potato chips. Both would be better.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Harry Starke Series: Books 4 -6 (The Harry Starke Series Boxed Set Book 2) *



  






*Harry Starke: Books 4, 5 and 6.*
_Howard writes in a style that is reminiscent of J.A Jance and Lee Child, while Starke also reminds me of Spenser and Travis McGee._

Three sizzling crime novels packed full of murder, mystery, mind-bending action, heart-stopping suspense and rib-tickling humor. Blair Howard’s unique stories, his wickedly woven plots and his no-nonsense style of writing will keep you turning the pages all night long.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Cannon's Mouth: A Rafferty P.I. Thriller (Rafferty : Hardboiled P.I. Book 5)*



  






*Max Krandorff is dead and mutilated

Rafferty's been left holding the bag

And it's full of cash ...*


It's not your typical day when Rafferty gets mistaken for a hitman.

Always the altruist, Rafferty tries to warn the intended victim, only to find he's too late.

Rafferty soon discovers that Max's business partner, Carl, is behind the gruesome murder, but damned if anyone knows where Carl is now.

And that's when the phone calls start. The killer wants credit for Max's murder and "my money, or else!"

Thus begins a dangerous game of cat and mouse. Max's killer knows all about Rafferty: who he is, where he lives and works, and where he and Hilda sleep. On the other hand, Rafferty knows squat about the voice on the other end of the phone.

*Only that if he doesn't locate Carl and the killer soon, his whole world could go up in flames.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Without Measure (Jack Widow Book 4) *



  






*Shots fired at a remote Marine base.
The shooter killed himself.
The Military Police's #1 suspect?
An outsider named Jack Widow.*

Hitchhiking all night. No sleep. Jack Widow stops in a diner in a California mountain town with only two industries left: a small arms manufacturer and a forgotten Marine base. 

Wanting to drink coffee in peace, Widow can't ignore his cop senses warning him about a man seated at another booth. The man is Arabic, Islamic, and a decorated Marine. But there's something else. Something off. Something troubling.

Later, that same Marine walks onto the base, shoots five innocent people, and then himself. 

The Military Police want to know why? They want someone to blame. All that's left is Jack Widow.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Boer Wars: A History From Beginning to End*



  






As General Patton once said, “The Boers? Those sons of bitches fight for the hell of it."
The reputation of the Boer is not entirely unearned. At a time when South Africa was a place inhabited by the toughest of men, only those who lived in the saddle with a gun in their hands could possibly survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*No Excuses: The Special Warfare of Success *



  






Chad Lambie was born with a rare syndrome called Cleidocranial Dysplasia/Dysostosis (CCD). He has a motto of No Excuses, and to be a Swim Buddy (Navy term for someone you can count on) for anyone in need. Though he has a special burden to help people dealing with the same syndrome he has, Chad also provides motivation, and real-life success formulas for overcoming any adversity. Chad Lambie is the only person ever diagnosed with CCD to tryout and graduate from a Navy Special Warfare selection program. He spent six years in the Naval Special Warfare community as a Special Warfare Combatant Craft Crewmen (SWCC). Through this arduous training and lifestyle he was able to forge life lessons in integrity, organization, and mental toughness to name a few. He hopes to give back the knowledge he has gained. He is sure you will enjoy this book, and you will find many of the lessons he learned in his life to be helpful in your own life.This is a book that tells you the story of a child who was never meant to do much in life because he was born with a complicated syndrome. He was never meant to become a runner. He was never meant to become a baseball player. He was never meant to become a wrestler. He was most definitely never meant to become a member in the Naval Special Warfare. And yet. And yet, he did. This is the story of a boy who learned from day one that he could do it. He just had to work much harder than his peers. This is a story of inner strength, of perseverance, of determination. This is a story of pride, joy , and success. This is a story of how that boy turned man, lived with no excuses.This is my story,Chad Lambie


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Secret of Seaside (Paige Comber Mystery Book 1)*



  






Welcome to Seaside! A sleepy, island village filled with sandy beaches, colorful characters... AND MURDER!

Paige Comber dreams of running off to Paris to train at the Cordon Bleu, but fresh out of college, she is stuck running her granny's coffee shop in the small town of Seaside. It looks like a lousy summer until a handsome stranger named Nate arrives.

He's here to help his Uncle Byron with his affairs, but when his uncle's body washes up on the beach and Nate is thrown into prison, it is up to Paige to find out who might have been crazy enough to do it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Cat's Meow (Broken Protocols Book 1) *



  






*Book 1 of the Broken Protocols Series*

After a year of hell, Lani Summerland’s life is just getting better when she’s tossed unceremoniously a few hundred years into the future with her orange Persian cat, Charming Marvin, in her arms. With no way to fight it, no way to go back, things are only looking to get worse fast.

Breaking protocol is cause for severe consequences in the time and world Liev Blackburn lives. But, after a year of government regulation, the crackdown is easing up and he begins to relax. Everything he’s worked for is hinged on keeping his reckless brother in check. But, while he’s been protecting Milo from falling under the government’s ever-vigilant radar, his brother has been working on a surprise present for him, one that’s the cat’s meow… Lani is that gift–a woman from the past that Liev has been fixated on.

Milo never anticipated having his brother’s dream girl come to their time with a snarky cat that can not only talk but doesn’t have a clue how or when to shut up!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Blood Lies ("Lies" Mystery Thriller Series Book 5) *



  






Gunned down on a busy Boston street, bestselling mystery author Sabrina Spencer is left clinging to life. Media speculation suggests a deranged fan as the shooter. But was Sabrina really the intended target?

For Del Honeycutt, a chilling link emerges between Sabrina’s shooting and that of his father’s murder three years earlier. Discovering that his father was leading a secret life, he digs deeper, and the clues lead Del down a dangerous and deadly path.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Asset (Klara Andersson series Book 1)*



  






The CIA grooms her. The Mossad persecutes her. KSI, the most secret branch of MUST, the Swedish Military Intelligence, recruits her. Klara Andersson, discreet, anonymous—and lethal.
Screening material for a tv-documentary Klara discovers her picture in Mossad’s terrorist database. Was it placed there on purpose?
A Swedish high-tech defense project is coveted by a hostile power. The CIA and MUST are cooperating to prevent a stealth ship from falling into the wrong hands, with devastating consequences. Will Klara put her life at risk to befriend the enemy and avert the threat?The Asset is based on the Swedish novel Den vidunderliga utsikten, modified and updated by the author.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Null Identity: A Near-Future Science Fiction Novel (The Tomorrow Gene)*



  






*From the bestselling authors of Invasion and Yesterday's Gone comes Null Identity, a new stand-alone novel written in the world of The Tomorrow Gene. This is a disturbing philosophical exploration of what can happen when our scientific advancement outpaces our ethics.*

Cassandra Knight is trying hard to believe that she is safe and sane. Living with an adoring billionaire in his luxurious secluded mansion, she should have everything she needs to recover from the mental breakdown that drove her to attempt suicide. 

And yet, she is haunted by vividly recurring nightmares of the moment she tried to take her life and the persistent feeling that something just isn't right. 

What happened on that hazy night when she hit rock bottom, and why does it seem like everything and everyone around her are conspiring to keep her from remembering?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A World Too Far: The Ship (Terran Trilogy Book 1) *



  






Yanked out of cryo before her scheduled time, Elise Fujeint is pressed into taking over as captain on a star ship ready to mutiny. Earth's carefully planned expedition to populate a new world has ended in disaster. During the fleet's hundred years of travel, the chosen planet lost atmosphere and became a radiation-drenched wasteland.

Riots erupt over what to do or where to go. Ships turn against ships. In an attempt to escape a disastrous battle, forty frantic ships jump away, only to find their diminished fleet lost in an uncharted part of the Milky Way Galaxy.

Now, as captain of the New Found Hope, Elise must battle crisis after crisis: first on board among her fellow crewmates and then against the dangers of space itself. Friends, enemies, lovers and assassins keep the ship in turmoil. Asteroids, a black hole, radiation, aliens and more create challenges for Elise and the fleet as they search the galaxy for a place to call home.

Will the fleet finally find its way to a habitable world, or will a place for desperate humans be a world too far?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Paul Zacher Mysteries: Murder in Mexico Vol. 1-3*



  






The first three of the fifteen Murder in Mexico Mysteries introduces the Paul Zacher Agency. Operating in the ancient hill town of San Miguel de Allende, Mexico, Paul and his friends get entangled in a series of heart stopping cases in the upscale expat colony. Full of intriguing characters, artists, collectors, horsemen, and misfits.
In TWENTY CENTAVOS, an antiquities dealer is murdered in his own shop.
In THE FIFTH CODEX, a fifth ancient Mayan book is discovered with a disturbing message that sets the Mexican government, a prominent collector, and the Zapatista rebels in motion.
In BRUSHWORK, a scandalous American politician is murdered at a fashionable dinner party.
An unforgettable introduction to a compelling series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Body On The Beach (The Rejoiner Book 1)*



  






These were supposed to be his golden years. But he’s much happier with something to do… like solve a murder.

Former Detective Sergeant Norman Norman’s retirement is boring him to tears. So when he’s asked to assist an upcoming female DI and mentor a new team of misfits in a sleepy Welsh coastal town, he jumps at the opportunity to lend his expertise. But the training has barely begun when a woman’s corpse washes up on the sand.

With no reports of missing persons, DS Norman is stumped… until the post-mortem reveals a shocking hint to the culprit being local. But with a growing list of suspects who all have iron-clad alibis, the experienced cop and his fledgling team’s first case could be their last.

Will DS Norman’s reinvigorated career end in a fizzer, or can he help his young charges nab a devious killer?

A Body On The Beach is the fast-paced first book in The Rejoiner mystery series. If you like smart policemen, perfect British settings, and a complex web of clues, then you’ll love P.F. Ford’s captivating whodunit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Cosega Sequence - Books 1-3: An Archaeological TechnoThriller*



  






*The only thing bigger than his discovery
is the conspiracy to stop it!

Will he unlock the secrets in time?*

Ripley Gaines, a brilliant archeologist, with an insane theory, has risked his life searching for an extraordinary artifact. What he finds is beyond imagining.

It must be suppressed.

The discovery unleashes a mystery older than recorded time, rewrites human history, and promises to change the planet’s future.

The most powerful forces in the world align against him.

Who can he trust?

A deadly competition for the artifact ensues. Capturing Gaines is not enough--everyone who has seen it must be killed.

Can he stay alive long enough to decode the Cosega Sequence?

Dig far enough into the past, you may just discover the future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*So Late So Soon *



  






Luke Thurber REALLY regrets messing with the ancient time artifact that his Dad found in storage at the museum. If only he'd stuck with his homework instead, he wouldn’t have:

1. Accidentally cloned himself
2. Left his mp3 player in the early 1980s, where some enterprising plagiarist used it to rewrite pop music history
3. Accidentally cloned himself again...

Join the Thurbers and their resurrected family dog on a frantic, funny and thought-provoking chase through history as they flee the attentions of Silverberg, the powerful Guardian of Time who has sworn to stop their meddling - PERMANENTLY.

SO LATE SO SOON is a serio-comic story of growing up, messing up, and looking up to a parent who, not so long ago, was every bit as confused as you were...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Hard-Boiled Chicks: Three Kickass Female Detectives*



  






Forget hard-boiled dicks, fellas... it's hard-boiled chicks in this tough-as-nails anthology featuring a trio of badass leading ladies.
Hard-Boiled Chicks is a collection of the grittiest, edgiest, and darkest mysteries award-winning Julie Smith has to offer.

These stories highlight cold-blooded cop killing and civilian justice gone awry, murder staged as an overdose on New Orleans' streets, and the discovery of a party girl's body in her own gaudy pool. Not for the faint of heart, these hard-as-nails mystery novels chronicle three celebrated female sleuths at their most thick-skinned--and will leave readers steeped in realism... and shivering.
CRESCENT CITY CONNECTION
“If it’s gritty realism you’re craving, gently simmered with spicy suspense and marvelously memorable characters, Smith is the perfect New Orleans tour guide.” —The Jackson Clarion-Ledger

Sure, New Orleans is known for corruption, but suddenly the good guys get a break—an honest police chief. And then someone guns him down. When a terrifying organization called The Jury takes out the cop-killer, Detective Skip Langdon’s on the case. But no one cares! After all, the guy was a cop-killer. Skip cares really a lot—because she suspects The Jury’s the brainchild of her old nemesis, self-described preacher Errol Jacomine.


LOUISIANA LAMENT

"From biker bar to college campus, the chase is on ... readers will remain hooked until the killer's comeuppance in the clever conclusion." -Publisher's Weekly

One stormy day Talba gets an emergency call from Janessa, the sister she barely knows, and arrives to find a body floating in a swimming pool—the mortal husk of Allyson Brown, known in New Orleans literary circles as the Girl Gatsby. Like Gatsby, Allyson was one of those mysterious rich people who move to town, give amazing parties, and seem made of moonbeams. Investigating, Talba finds the reality behind the Gatsby glamour.

OTHER PEOPLE'S SKELETONS

Secrets spill out of these pages like hornets out of a nest, each with its own distinct sting, as author Smith weaves a thrill-packed and complicated San Francisco mystery that’s as much about how little we know about our nearest and dearest as it is about whodunit.

Rebecca’s shocked when Chris Nicholson, her glamorous law partner, is arrested for murder--but not nearly so shocked as when she discovers Chris can’t come up with an alibi. What she was doing, Chris says, involves a secret so damaging she’d be drummed out of San Francisco legal circles if anyone knew. All she’ll say is what her secret isn’t--crime, drugs, sex, alcohol, addiction, illness (mental or otherwise), or an eating disorder. So what’s left? Sure enough, when Rebecca uncovers it, her world tilts on its axis.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Bennett Sisters Mysteries Vol 1-4 (Bennett Sisters Mysteries boxsets series Book 6) *



  






*It’s Eat Pray Love meets murder mystery in Lise McClendon’s deliciously cozy chronicles of sisterhood, international travel … and a soupçon of danger.*

A dead husband with a secret life is always a winner (fictionally speaking, of course), but what about a secret past for a special treat? In fact, a past so secret even Harry the husband didn't know about it. That’s the delicious underpinning of this sprawling, exuberant, *generous-spirited cozy mystery series* with a yummy side of *international adventure*.

A little bit *chick lit*, a touch of cozy mystery, a whole lot of *humor, romance, suspense*—all in one box set!

BLACKBIRD FLY – Book One

A dead husband might be sadder except that once Harry dies, his widow, Merle Bennett realizes almost immediately it was no wonder she didn't know anything about him. They’d pretty much been leading separate lives—several of them, as it turns out. Still, the will’s quite a shock. And so is an intriguing surprise—Harry left her a family home in a tiny French village. Or _maybe_ a family home. Because who _was_ Harry’s family? Finding out is half the fun.

Merle sets out to claim her inheritance, adolescent son in tow, and thus begins a sojourn reminiscent of _A Year in Provence_ mixed up with something by Carolyn Hart, maybe, or M.C. Beaton. Because Malcouziac, Merle’s tiny Dordogne town, is the quintessential village—just perfect for a murder. And a rollicking good time.

THE GIRL IN THE EMPTY DRESS – Book Two

Law practice is in the Bennett sisters' blood—along with designer suits and stilettos. But they've decided to ditch the more predictable Caribbean cruise or spa weekend at a five star hotel to celebrate Merle Bennett's 50th birthday hiking the French countryside of Dordogne. There’s just one catch: Merle’s little sister Francie has decided to bring along a sixth wheel: a work colleague named Gillian Sargent, whose utter aloofness wouldn’t be so bad. Except she seems to be hiding something…

GIVE HIM THE OOH-LA-LA – Book Three

It’s *Bridget Jones does Christmas in the Big Apple*, and this year it promises to be especially festive, as all five Bennett sisters are in town for a very special occasion: Annie, the oldest Bennett, is engaged at the tender age of fifty-five. But while Bohemian Annie is securely and happily in love with a devoted fiancé, Merle-in-the-middle is navigating the roller coaster of her own love life: Pascal, her one-time French summer fling, has unexpectedly flown to New York for the holidays. But why? A relationship ultimatum? Or is there something more mysterious in the works? Because a festive family outing to a drag revue at Pascal’s request just begs more questions to be answered…and the unfolding of dangerous connections to Merle’s own family.

THE THINGS WE SAID TODAY – Book Four

Annie is finally getting hitched to Callum Logan in the picture-postcard idyllic Scottish Highlands. The mother of the groom has generously put up the Bennett family in her Kincardie House estate, a gorgeous hunting lodge that’s been in the Logan family for generations. But Annie has reservations. Meanwhile, Merle and Francie are navigating relationship crises of their own. And amidst the Highlands’ signature fog, rain, sheep, and heather—not to mention the festivities’ decadent five course meals and family drama—a rare rainstorm with hurricane-force winds is heading right for the wedding party. And Jinty Arbuckle, the high-strung estate housekeeper, struggles to keep the Kincardie House in order and its brash American guests happy, all the while guarding secrets of her own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Lady Justice Gets Lei'd (Lady Justice, Book 3)*



  






Walt and Maggie are off to Hawaii to tie the knot, but Lady Justice never takes a break – not even for weddings or vacations.
Ancient artifacts, political zealots and a tiny lizard drag the honeymooners from their posh hotel into a sacred burial cave in the caldera of an extinct volcano.
Willie and Mary join the newlyweds for a tropical adventure filled with intriguing mystery and off-the-wall humor.
Come along and see what happens when Lady Justice Gets Lei’d!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Longshot: An Alien Invasion Sci-Fi Novel*



  






*A brand new novel written in the BLOCKBUSTER, BESTSELLING, and READER-LOVED Alien Invasionuniverse.

While Las Vegas burns, John Abbot is on fire.*

What's a Gambler to do when the kind of winning streak he's only ever dreamed about hits just as aliens invade and it looks like the world is coming to an end?

Even while Las Vegas catches fire all around him, John Abbot decides to let it ride. For the first time in his life it feels like he can do no wrong. But it's gonna take more than a boatload of chips to survive the alien apocalypse. It might even require him to pull together the motley crew of left-over lowlifes and Vegas vagabonds to embark on a high-risk crusade.

In order to get a dying alien to Area 51, and hopefully save the world, John's only hope is a disillusioned showgirl, a snarky comedian, a cynical slot machine junkie, and the rest of the Las Vegas leftovers.

Unless they die, and destroy the universe along the way.

*It's a race against time as the aliens arrive in this new stand-alone book in the Alien Invasion universe.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*You Have Been Judged: A Space Opera Adventure Legal Thriller (Judge, Jury, Executioner Book 1)*



  






*Rivka Anoa has a gift and a galactic mandate. *

She's a lawyer accused of a murder she did commit. She stands ready to accept her fate, even though her victim was a murderer. A second chance appears. *Become more than a lawyer. Be one who judges and punishes the guilty.*

Could she look herself in the mirror after meting out justice? She's about to find out. Rivka heads to space to be the Judge, Jury, & Executioner. Criminals have nowhere to go.

*You Have Been Judged...*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Don't Tell Meg (Don't Tell Meg Trilogy Book 1)*



  






*wo women. One night. So many deaths.*

When radio journalist Pete Bailey betrays his wife Meg on his fortieth birthday, he has no idea of the terrible consequences that will follow his infidelity.

His passionate relationship with Meg is on the rocks and they’re having no luck starting a family.

It’s only when he meets TV reporter Ellie Turner on a working weekend away from home that Pete succumbs to her charms in a moment of weakness.

His treacherous actions set off a chain of events fueled by jealousy, revenge, violence and hatred.

Five people will lose their lives as a result of Pete’s deception and he will be compelled to confront the ugly truth about his wife and his best friend, Jem.

He thought that nobody would ever discover what he’d done with Ellie … but he didn’t know who was listening in the room next door.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*His First His Second (Alicia Friend Book 1) *



  






*In the midst of a cold British winter, a killer takes his third victim.*

*A unique female detective is tasked with finding her. She has only days.
Now, the victim’s father calls upon skills honed in a dark past and launches his own hunt.*

Detective Sergeant Alicia Friend is not your average copper. She’s _nice_. Too nice, sometimes. And maybe, if pushed, she might admit she keeps her unorthodox, too-happy personality front and centre to fend off the darkness of her caseload. Fortunately, her fierce intelligence and incredible success rate mean senior officers overlook her quirks which often clash with the seriousness of the job.

Parachuted in to bring an end to a chilling kidnap-murder spree, Alicia has less than a week to win over her new colleagues, get her inspector to trust her, then chip away the secrets of a high-society family, and finally uncover the killer’s real objective.

But Richard, the father of the latest victim, believes the police are not moving quickly enough. As his secret actions hinder the case, and a vengeance-fuelled private investigator from the States adds more questions than answers, the clock is ticking until another innocent person dies.

And Alicia will be forced into choices that will impact the rest of her life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Gabriel Wolfe Boxset #3: No Further, Torpedo, Three Kingdoms (The Gabriel Wolfe Thrillers Boxset)*



  






Meet Gabriel Wolfe. A decorated SAS veteran struggling to overcome his PTSD caused by a botched final mission.

Sucked back into government black ops work, he makes mistakes, sure. And he’s not invincible. But he’s tough as nails. And he does what he needs to defeat evil. Whatever the cost.

Expect street-fighting, firefights and global locations. Fast cars, strong, beautiful women and truly twisted villains. Thriller fans have awarded Wolfe hundreds of five-star reviews. This boxset gives you the seventh, eighth and ninth novels in the series – over 1,000 pages of non-stop action.

Gabriel's character further develops over the course of these three novels and you learn more about his back story and the reasons he has developed into the man he is.

*Book 7: No Further:* Kill a hostile nuclear scientist and destroy his lab deep inside Iran? Evade a squad of battle-hardened mercenaries tasked with killing you? Face a sadistic torturer inside the Ministry of Intelligence and Security? Discover the identity of a traitor inside the British Secret Intelligence Service? It's all in a day's work for Gabriel Wolfe

Still haunted by the memories of loved ones and former comrades, the British Government agent faces his toughest mission yet. His mission? To locate and kill Iran's top nuclear physicist. A man named Abbas Darbandi who dreams of targeting a nuclear missile on Jerusalem. You’ll feel the searing heat of Iran, hear the explosions, smell the acrid tang of gunsmoke as you travel alongside Gabriel and Eli towards a truly shocking climax.

*Book 8: Torpedo:* When he hired an assassin to kill Gabriel, Russian crime boss Max Novgorodsky made a big mistake. The assassin’s bullet missed Gabriel but took the life of one of his closest and dearest friends. Now the former SAS member has one thing on his mind. Vengeance.

Halfway round the world, Colombian cartel boss Martin Ruiz sits down in a Japanese tea house to be served by his favourite geisha. But only one of them will leave in one piece. The cartel are engaged in a bloody turf war with the White Koi triad. The stakes are sky-high: control of a global drug trafficking route. Gabriel's partner is Eli Schochat. She’s a real badass with an IDF and Mossad background. Together, they travel to Saint Petersburg, then a diamond mine in the far east of Russia.


*Book 9: Three Kingdoms:* A debt of honour owed to a triad boss. A desperate search for his missing sibling, kidnapped as an infant. Both urgent. Both dangerous. Both drawing on all his resources as an ex-SAS member. Gabriel Wolfe feels his loyalty pulled in opposite directions.

Fang Jian runs the White Koi triad. And he does business with a senior Communist Party of China official. Now the official has a problem. A renegade Colonel ‘out west’ has set up a private kingdom centred on his missile base, He’s slaughtering the few remaining locals. Comrade Liu wants his problem dealt with through back-channels. And Fang knows just the man for the job.


----------



## Christopher Drake

*GET YOUR FREE COPY NOW! Children of Avalon!



Amazon.com



Avalon is a place of mystery, filled with the creatures of myth. Lurking beneath the surface of the modern world, the fae, vampires, and werewolves keep their societies a secret from the humans. But when a string of murders happen and two newborns go missing, it threatens the fragile stability of the island. Brianna Lightfoot, a Sidhe of the Seelie court, is pulled into a mystery after realizing she has a connection to the children. While Kabe, an inquisitor for the vampire council in London, has been charged with investigating the murders and finding the missing children, all while navigating the complexities of a shaky treaty with the werewolves and their leader Synara. Can the trio overcome their differences and find common ground as they are pulled into a mystery six centuries in the making? A mystery that could have ties that go all the way back to Arthur and Morgan le Fay.







*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Rescued from the Ashes: The Diary of Leokadia Schmidt, Survivor of the Warsaw Ghetto (Holocaust Survivor Memoirs World War II Book 4)*



  






The diary of a young Jewish housewife who, together with her husband and five-month-old baby, fled the Warsaw ghetto at the last possible moment and survived the Holocaust hidden on the “Aryan” side of town in the loft of a run-down tinsmith’s shed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Graveyard Guardians Box Set: Books 1-3 Plus Prequel Novella*



  






They protect souls ... but forget to protect their own.

_INCLUDES BOOKS 1-3 PLUS PREQUEL NOVELLA_
This series is intended for an 18+ audience
With over 200 five star reviews and over a thousand ratings, find out why readers call this series Romeo and Juliet with a paranormal twist.

Book 1:

When her father died, Lucy Mae Estmond inherited the family business. She has known all of her life that she would be in line to watch over the souls of the recently passed, keeping them safe from the Reapers.

The soul eating Reapers have been a plague upon the Earth, stealing souls and leaving the Keepers as the only thing that stands between Heaven and Hell. The factions despise each other and have warred for generations.

Then Lucy discovers an ancient legend predicting the arrival of the Chosen One, destined to bring forth an end to the Reapers. The surprises continue when she realizes she is that person. For Lucy, being the Chosen One doesn’t change much. Fighting Reapers is just another day in the life of a Keeper.

When she meets Jack Walker, they both realize they have an insane, mutual attraction. Too bad that he’s been sent to prevent the prophecy from coming true. His only mission: to kill the Chosen One.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Sorcery & Warlocks: Six Dark Fantasy Novels*



  






Six complete dark fantasy novels.

Fire & Ice - Patty Jansen

Darkness Rising - James E. Wisher

Requiem For The Wolf - Tara Saunders

The Prince’s Man - Deborah Jay

The Ring And The Flag - William L. Hahn

Relentless Souls - Ryan Kirk


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*One Second Per Second*



  






The greatest scientific challenge of our age wasn’t to enable time travel, it was to prevent it. The laws of physics had turned out to be imbecilic, erecting no barriers to hopping time. In fact, they make it hard to avoid. I’m in the business of preserving the timeline – making sure the world sticks to the sacred rule of One Second per Second, and that history unfolds according to plan. The problem is, there _is_ no plan until I make it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Umbrella Man (Umbrella Man Series Book 1)*



  







*In your dream, no one can hear you scream.*

When the body of the teenage boy, Julian Long, is discovered in the Green Swamps of Florida, the citizens of Bushlake know the city will never be the same again. Julian was popular, loved by all, and the circumstances of his death are more than strange.

*What secrets is the boy in the swamps hiding?*

Stephanie Boulder has returned to the town after fifteen years to take care of her grandmother, who is terminally ill. She writes for the local paper and as soon as she starts digging into the story of Julian Long, she discovers secrets deep within the town’s history. Secrets so cruel, so profoundly buried, uncovering them will put her life in grave danger.

*What if dreams weren’t just dreams? Would you dare to sleep again?*


Desperate for answers, Stephanie embarks on a journey that spans beyond her beliefs, heading towards a terrifying nightmare, trying to figure out who the Umbrella Man is.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Northwest Counter-Terrorism Taskforce: the complete series*



  






*The complete series. All five books in one collection.*

Book 1: First Wave
Just another Friday night. Or is it?
Homeland Security Agent Dakota Pierce is in the Washington backwoods to sniff out domestic terrorism.
DEA rookie Josh Weber and his dog show up to uncover a mystery of their own. When a young woman’s body is discovered, everything points to a local militia.

Book 2: Second Chance
The agent left behind. Stuck on probation with nothing to do but busywork.
Niall’s case points to a research college hiding more secrets than the local police. He meets Haley, who is looking for her missing friend. The former Navy sailor won’t stop until she’s figured out what the disappearance has to do with the Russians in Portland. When the two collide, a bigger plot is revealed. One that puts hundreds in danger.

Book 3: Third Hour
Hiding from her enemy.
Talia takes an assignment at a bank, where she meets a dashing Secret Service agent. Before anything can happen, the NSA analyst is implicated in a cyber-crime. Mason knows there’s more going on, but Talia won’t tell him what happened to her.
When the hacker closes in, and the Secret Service office is targeted, the only way to uncover what’s really going on is for them all to trust each other. But with their histories, that’s a whole lot easier said than done.

Book 4: Fourth Day
A dead woman returns. The trap is set.
Allyson can’t get caught up in feelings. Not when there’s work to do. The night her phone rings, the voice on the other end changes everything. Drawn into the latest Northwest Counter-Terrorism Taskforce case, Allyson has to figure out where her loyalties lie. Sal knows things are changing with the team, but he isn’t sure what’s next for him. As soon as he clears this one last investigation he’ll figure it out. Trouble is, finding Allyson might be the hardest thing he’s ever done.

Book 5: Final Stand
A vendetta. The biggest case of her life.
Victoria Bramlyn has been a spy, a State Department Director, team leader and friend. But there’s one role she’s never realized. The woman in Mark Welvern’s life. When the capture of a corrupt FBI agent and one of the FBI’s Ten Most Wanted is finally within her grasp, Victoria has to make one last choice between the people she loves and the score she needs to settle.
Mark has loved Victoria for years. But there just might be too much history between Victoria and Mark for them to make a relationship work. When the truth about everything she's done comes to light, his loyalty to her is tested and he is forced to decide between duty and having what he’s always wanted. Will he give it all up for her?
Love meets obligation head on in this explosive conclusion to what readers are calling, “a five-star series!”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dirty Little Secrets (J.J. Graves Mysteries Book 1) *



  






From New York Times bestselling author Liliana Hart comes a series that will knock your socks off! A smart blend of J.D. Robb's, Eve Dallas and Bones, J.J. Graves is a character everyone can root for.

J.J. Graves has seen a lot of dead bodies in her line of work...

She's not only in the mortuary business, but she's also the coroner for King George County, Virginia. When a grisly murder is discovered in the small town of Bloody Mary, it's up to J.J. and Detective Jack Lawson, to bring the victim justice.

The murders are piling up...

When a popular mystery writer shows up on J.J.'s doorstep with plans of writing his new book about the Bloody Mary Serial Killer, J.J. has to decide if he might be going above and beyond the call of duty to create the spine tinglers he's so well known for.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Hostile Takeover (Hostile Takeover Thrillogy Book 1) *



  






Pulled from the brink of suicide after suffering a tragic loss, John and Sarah Michaels enter an exclusive rehabilitation facility deep in the New Mexico desert where they hope to rediscover a reason to live.

His life as a corporate raider behind him, John attempts to embrace the program to save his marriage and himself. But as the days pass, John begins to suspect all is not as it seems with the unusual treatment methods.

When participants begin dying, John realizes the only chance for his and Sarah's survival is to do the impossible and launch a hostile takeover of the program...but can he do it before time runs out?

Compulsively readable and brimming with unforgettable characters, _Hostile Takeover_ is a complex, exhilarating thriller and an electrifying debut novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Fear No Truth: A Faith McClellan Novel (The Faith McClellan Series Book 1)*



  





As the rebellious daughter of a Texas political dynasty that groomed her to be a trophy wife, freshly-minted Texas Ranger Faith McClellan is determined to carve her own path. She’s grinding away each day, hoping to land one of the coveted assignments on the cold case unit.

But when a young woman is murdered in one of Texas’ most affluent communities, Faith uncovers a series of shocking connections.

Secrets that could destroy the carefully curated reputations of those in power.

And they will do anything to stop her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Beachfront Bakery: A Killer Cupcake (A Beachfront Bakery Cozy Mystery—Book 1)*



  






BEACHFRONT BAKERY: A KILLER CUPCAKE is the debut novel in a charming and hilarious new cozy mystery series by #1 bestselling author Fiona Grace, whose bestselling Murder in the Manor (A Lacey Doyle Cozy Mystery) has nearly 200 five star reviews.

Allison Sweet, 34, a sous chef in Los Angeles, has had it up to here with demeaning customers, her demanding boss, and her failed love life. After a shocking incident, she realizes the time has come to start life fresh and follow her lifelong dream of moving to a small town and opening a bakery of her own.

When Allison spots a charming, vacant storefront on the boardwalk near Venice, she wonders if she could really start life anew. Feeling like it’s a sign, and a time to take a chance in life, she goes for it.

Yet Allison did not anticipate the wild ride ahead of her: the boardwalk, filled with fun and outrageous characters, is pulsing with life, from the Italian pizzeria owners on either side of her who vie for her affection, to the fortune tellers and scheming rival bakery owner nearby. Allison yearns to just focus on her delicious new pastry recipes and keep her struggling bakery afloat—but when a murder occurs right near her shop, everything changes.

Implicated, her entire future at stake, Allison has no choice but to investigate to clear her name. As an orphaned dog wanders into her life, a devoted new sidekick with a knack for solving mysteries, she starts her search.

Will they find the killer? And can her struggling bakery survive?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Witch and the Gentleman (The Witches Series Book 1)*



  






*For fans of Charmed, Supernatural and The Ghost Whisperer! First in J.R. Rain's #1 bestselling witch detective series!*

Allison Lopez is no ordinary Psychic Hotline operator. She’s a “remote viewer” whose abilities only seem to grow daily, thanks in part to her close association with an immortal friend. But when she meets a ghost named Millicent who reveals a startling secret, life is about to get a whole lot weirder for Allison.

Meanwhile, at the Psychic Hotline, she receives a phone call from a distraught father seeking answers to his daughter’s murder. It’s a call that shakes Allison to her core, and soon she finds herself in unfamiliar territory: on the trail of a cold-blooded killer. It will take all of Allison’s abilities, both old and new—and the help of friends at the LAPD and an immortal private investigator—to catch an animal who preys upon the innocent.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Hard Luck Hank: Screw the Galaxy*



  






Hank is a thug. He knows he's a thug. He has no problem with that realization. In his view the galaxy has given him a gift: a mutation that allows him to withstand great deals of physical trauma. He puts his abilities to the best use possible and that isn't by being a scientist.

Besides, the space station Belvaille doesn’t need scientists. It is not, generally, a thinking person’s locale. It is the remotest habitation in the entire Colmarian Confederation. There is literally no reason to be there.

Unless you are a criminal.

Because of its location, Belvaille is populated with nothing but crooks. Every day is a series of power struggles between the crime bosses.

Hank is an intrinsic part of this community as a premier gang negotiator. Not because he is eloquent or brilliant or an expert combatant, but because if you shoot him in the face he keeps on talking.

Hank believes he has it pretty good until a beautiful and mysterious blue woman enters his life with a compelling job offer.

Hank and Belvaille, so long out of public scrutiny, suddenly find themselves at the epicenter of the galaxy with a lot of very unwelcome attention.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Calico Confusion (Marjorie's Cozy Kitten Cafe Book 1) *



  






Marjorie Hardaway is worried her Cozy Kitten Cafe might soon go out of business. A property developer is building a rival store on the section in front, blocking out the wonderful view. However, her concern is soon replaced with a more serious problem when a new calico kitten turns out to be a witness to a murder!

When the police investigation into the killing points an accusing finger at her friend, Marjorie feels compelled to help. Especially as the sergeant in charge is overlooking a chief suspect—the same rogue land developer who's the bane of her existence.

Soon she has break-ins, upset kittens, and an eligible bachelor to contend with. But with investigators looking in the wrong direction, Marjorie must rely on her wits and community knowledge to solve the murder and bring the true perpetrator to justice before they can strike again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*Murder Served Cold: The 8th Nikki Hunter Mystery (Nikki Hunter Mysteries) *



  






PI Nicoli Hunter is blindsided when someone close to her is murdered and dumped in an alley. Detective Bill Anderson catches the homicide and, knowing Nikki, doesn’t even attempt to discourage her from conducting her own investigation, which, in this case, takes a village. Nikki enlists the aid of her friends and the marina community to unravel the complicated web of events that led to murder, served cold.
Murder Served Cold is the 8th book in award winning author Nancy Skopin’s Nikki Hunter mystery series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Assassin's Trail (The Sean Kruger Series Book 2)*



  






*Two Assassinations That Appear To Be Linked*
Homicide Detective Ryan Clark has a problem. A prominent businessman has been assassinated by a drive-by shooting. Two weeks earlier another man, in the same industry, was shot and killed. He suspects the assassinations are related and calls an old friend with the FBI. When FBI profiler Special Agent Sean Kruger arrives at the scene of the second murder, he agrees with Clark but is hesitant to get involved. After twenty-five years with the FBI, he is tired of the bureaucracy and politics of the job. His constant traveling has kept him away from the woman he loves and he is contemplating retiring to start a new life with her.

*˃˃˃ The Assassin Strikes Close To Home*
A week later, while home in Kansas City, the assassin strikes again, this time close to where he lives, making things personal. With the help of JR Diminski, the computer genius from The Fugitive’s Trail, Kruger identifies a suspect and travels to Alabama for the arrest.

*˃˃˃ When Things Go From Bad To Worse*
Politics and micromanaging complicate the situation. Kruger is ordered to wait but disobeys and proceeds with the arrest. When everything goes horribly wrong, he is suspended by the Director of the FBI. Now outside the protection of the agency, he must decide whether to walk away from his career or put his new marriage and life in danger by pursuing the assassin. An assassin whose ultimate goal is an attack in the center of the United States, an attack that will result in more innocent casualties than 9/11.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*May's Danger (Larry Macklin Mysteries Book 7)*



  






Murder strikes close to home for criminal investigator Larry Macklin when his girlfriend, Cara Laursen, finds a body at the veterinary clinic where she works.

There are no signs of forced entry, making it clear that someone at the clinic must be involved in the murder. But before Larry and his partner, Darlene Marks, can make much headway in the investigation, another body is discovered and the clinic’s office manager, Sandra Strom, disappears.

Is Sandra a murderer or just another victim? Frustrated and increasingly concerned for Cara’s safety, Larry follows a trail of evidence that leads across state lines and deep into the world of a major drug operation. In over his head, Larry is forced to seek help from his old nemesis Matt Greene, now working for the DEA. Will they be able to find Sandra before it’s too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Unholy Warrior: Post-apocalyptic Spy Thriller (Warriors of Apocalypse Book 1) *



  






*Nuclear war plunged them into perpetual winter. The survivors must rely on their wits and courage. Beware—you never know who wants to stab you in the back. If you're a fan of Snowpiercer or the Mad Max movies, you'll love this post-apocalyptic survival story with fierce females taking the lead. Plenty of action!*


Twenty-five years after the nuclear war, the world is still a frozen, harsh place. Second Lieutenant Rebane Nordstrom, a sniper in the ranks of a Russian elite reconnaissance unit, doesn't know how to give up…ever. After someone assassinates the president of the European Union, the EU forces capture her. She faces her worst nightmare in the form of Major Weisser, a man who commands the Union counter-intelligence with an iron fist.

In a world ruled by torture, Rebane becomes an unstoppable force and escapes the maximum-security facility. A race across the post-apocalyptic badlands starts, but the man hunting her is a force of nature. Weisser destroys everything in his path, including everyone Rebane loves.


*Can the Invisible Zone—the furthest corner of sub-zero Scandinavia—wipe out Rebane's footprints in the snow? Will she outwit the warlords and vicious gangs who rule the Zone?*


No woman is an island, not even one as capable as Rebane. She saves a teenager named Liva Lowe, and an alliance forms between the desperate women from the opposite sides of the conflict. As the Russian Federation and the European Union head toward the final battle for diminishing resources, Liva proves to have aces up her sleeve. Can the women escape unharmed with their tribe?

Spirit animals and ancient Nordic deities have their role in the surprise outcome of this thriller. Where arctic weather wipes out armies, heeding an omen can spare your life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*WULF: A Weird West Sci-Fantasy (The Fifth Place Book 1)*



  






_‘Time to die, tabaca.’_

A man wakes up on an alien planet, in someone else’s body, with a gun to his head.
They call him Jay Wulf – gunslinger, brutal warrior, womaniser and murdering bastard – and he is having a bad day. He must understand and survive the perils of a savage new world, a world of purple skies over canyons and prairie, where everyone and everything – be they outlaws and mountain men, or monstrous creatures of the dark, seem to want him dead.
And if that wasn’t problem enough, a man with green eyes is hunting him, a man from another dimension who will stop at nothing to put the universe right.

_The Fifth Place_ is about the universe under mysterious control, and the group of antiheroic misfits determined to survive it and be free no matter what comes. Ideal for fans of Stephen King's _The Dark Tower_ books, Garth Ennis’s _Preacher_ comics, Joe Abercrombie, and the _Farscape_ TV series, _The Fifth Place_ is for those who want a pull-no-punches adult series merging western, sci-fi, gritty fantasy, dystopian, adventure and horror genres, with a diverse, irreverent and tragically flawed cast of characters to root for against all odds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Lady Justice and the Avenging Angels (Lady Justice, Book 4)*



  






Lady Justice has unwittingly entered a religious war. Who better to fight for her than Walt Williams?

Walt and his sweetie, Maggie, have just returned from a honeymoon that was packed with love, fun, mystery, and danger. Now it’s time for them to adjust to living under the same roof—quite the challenge for a couple in their sixties, both of whom have never been married before! Suddenly Maggie’s feeding Walt fiber—lots of fiber—taking up almost all the closet space, and even getting rid of Walt’s favorite old recliner. But nothing could be better than having Maggie by his side when a great threat arises and Walt is, as usual, smack dab in the middle.

When Walt and his partner, Ox, are patrolling the Gay Pride Parade, a bomb goes off near them. They come out okay, but many are dead or seriously injured. Shortly after, the police squad learns the bombs are homemade by a group of religious fanatics calling themselves God’s Avenging Angels. The Avenging Angels believe it’s their job to rain fire and brimstone on Kansas City, their Sodom and Gomorrah. The next attacks could be anywhere in the metro, so all cops are needed to comb the city and find the perpetrators. Walt and Ox are on the case, which continues to be explosive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*DEAD EYE: Tiger's Eye Mysteries*



  






FIRST in a laugh-out-loud funny new paranormal mystery series!

For Jack Shepherd, tiger shape-shifter and former soldier, life is heading for a dead end. Dead End, Florida, to be exact. When he learns that he inherited a combination pawn shop/private investigation agency from his favorite uncle, Jack’s first job is to solve his uncle’s murder.

Tess can see how a person will die ... from just a single touch. Between the two of them, the criminals don't stand a chance. Because you can't fight fate, and sometimes it takes a tiger’s eye to see the truth.

This novel is a paranormal mystery with magic, shape shifters, humor, vampires, a taxidermied alligator, witches, gunshots, bad singing, Crazy Hormonal Town, terrible parking, the FBI, swamp commandos, tigers, special agents, flirting, belly laughs, comedy, and a pawn shop.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Apple of My Eye: Tiger's Eye Mysteries*



  






*A detective who turns into a tiger. A pawn shop owner who can see how you'll die. The criminals never had a chance.*

_If you enjoyed Sookie Stackhouse and True Blood, you’ll love Tess Callahan and the Tiger’s Eye mysteries. Tess and sexy shapeshifter Jack solve mysteries with supernatural flair, and the laughs fly as fast as the clues.” — New York Times and USA Today bestselling author Yasmine Galenorn._

When Tess starts receiving mysterious gifts from a stalker, addressed to "The Apple of My Eye," she starts to worry. Because it's Dead End, Florida, where dead bodies have been piling up faster than competitive pecan pies at the county fair. But when the gifts turn deadly, she and Jack know they have to solve the mystery and track down the stalker before they find another dead body … and this time it might be Tess!

Luckily, Tess has Jack to help her solve this case … because sometimes it takes a tiger's eye to see the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Cross Your Heart and Hope to Die (Emma Frost Book 4)*



  






*A fast-paced, breathtaking mystery from an International bestselling author.*

We all know that high school reunions can be a daunting and sometimes horrifying experience. Well, for Emma Frost, that is exactly what it becomes when she is invited to meet with all of her old classmates at a desolated hotel in the most Northern part of Denmark. Soon, she will learn that there was more to this reunion than just them catching up on old times as a dark secret from their mutual past is revealed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Imposter's Trail (The Sean Kruger Series Book 3)*



  






*FBI PROFILER SEAN KRUGER IS BACK AND ON THE TRAIL OF A VICIOUS SERIAL KILLER*
Over the Indian Ocean a Malaysia Airline jumbo jet drops from radar. Three hundred twenty-seven souls disappear with it; a woman in Rockford, Illinois is brutally murdered. Unrelated news events? Retired FBI agent Sean Kruger doesn’t think so. He suspects it’s the work of serial killer Randolph Bishop.

*˃˃˃ The Only Killer To Ever Escape Him Is Back*
Now a college professor, Kruger has tried to live with the mistake he made while investigating Bishop six years earlier. It looks as though the only man to elude him, in his twenty-five year tenure with the FBI, has returned to seek vengeance on those who forced the man to flee the country. With his family in danger, Kruger comes out of retirement to find Bishop’s trail. A trail that leads Sean to question his own humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dance of the Winnebagos (Jackrabbit Junction Humorous Mystery Book 1)*



  






When Claire's grandfather and his army buddies converge in the Arizona desert, it's her thankless job to keep them out of trouble with the opposite sex. But when she finds a human leg bone and partners with a reluctant geotechnician to dig up secrets from the past, trouble finds her. If she doesn't stop digging, she could wind up dead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Swagger Sword: Templars, Columbus and the Vatican Cover-up (Templars in America Series Book *



  






Fact: In the 1980s, a Vatican archbishop and rogue group of Freemasons were implicated in the murder of Pope John Paul I. A decade later, that same cleric illicitly acquired an ancient Templar scroll directly undermining fundamental Church teachings.

Today, historians Cameron Thorne and Amanda Spencer-Gunn stumble upon a sword engraved with a map leading to this hidden scroll. A pope was murdered the first time to keep the scroll a secret. Can Cam and Amanda escape a similar fate?

Based on actual historical artifacts, and illustrated.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Girl on Point *



  






"One of the most dramatic and emotional books I have read this year, Girl On Point is extremely well-written, showing the aftermath of a horrific crime which changes the lives of all involved. Cheryl Guerriero’s story of a girl struggling with the death of her younger sister, and with the overwhelming guilt that her sister had been in the wrong place at the wrong time at her request, is incredibly powerful on so many levels." Readers' Favorite

Alexandra Campbell’s life comes to a crashing halt the night her younger sister is killed during a convenience store robbery. Shattered by guilt, Alex distances herself from her friends and family. Months later, with the police investigation stalled, she fears justice may never be served.

Determined to avenge her sister’s murder, Alex disguises herself and joins the gang responsible for the shooting. To identify the one who pulled the trigger, she must put her own life at risk in a world of dangerous criminals. But the longer she plays her new game, the more the lines blur between loyalty and betrayal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Double Pass (Burnside Series Book 7)*



  






*From a USA TODAY bestselling author!*

Funds have been stolen from an elite Pasadena private school, and after bringing in P.I. Burnside to investigate, he uncovers far more. In addition to finding a tangled web of long-held secrets, a seemingly straightforward case of embezzlement suddenly evolves into a brutal series of killings.

From seething rivalries to old resentments to sordid affairs, many suspects have a shady past to hide -- and a desperate reason to commit a capital crime. And through it all, a sordid betrayal from Burnside's own past continues to haunt him, waiting for an opportune moment to materialize.

Double Pass leads readers down a trail of theft, murder, and deceit, with sharply honed banter and strikingly original characters. It is a tightly written story that is loaded with both suspense and humor, as well as some jaw-dropping surprises!

David Chill’s colorful and brilliant mystery captures both Raymond Chandler’s gritty vision and Robert B. Parker’s biting humor. This is a well-crafted novel and is the embodiment of the classic Southern California _noir_ thriller, set against a late summer backdrop that is both sizzling hot and eerily quiet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Pretty Guilty Secrets: A twisty, addictive summer suspense read for 2021 (Reilly Steel Book 2)*



  






*Everyone knows the victim. Guess who did the crime...*
When a celebrity icon is attacked in his home during an apparent robbery-in-progress, the authorities are tasked with tracking down the perpetrator.

Such a national treasure and his equally famous wife means the investigation takes top priority, but not everyone on the task force is convinced. Was it a random attack? Or a carefully choreographed diversion.

Could the famous family's tightly-managed media persona blind everyone to the fact that their charmed life is not quite what it seems? And that there's a LOT more to celebrity than meets the eye...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Watcher (Acid Vanilla Series Book 1)*



  






*One last kill and then a much needed break. But when the world’s deadliest female assassin can’t hit the mark, she may be vacationing six feet under...*

Acid Vanilla is about to take a holiday, won through sheer sweat and blood, when her boss demands she off a notorious Paris-based hacker. But when the eccentric female target shares a startling revelation relating to Acid's troubled past she can’t pull the trigger.

Now, with a bounty on both their heads, their only chance of survival is to disappear for good. But first Acid must battle through a barrage of deadly coworkers, and this killer-for-hire will need every brutal trick in her lethal playbook just to stay alive…

Can she get the goons off her back and save the frightened hacker? Or will one wrong move force her into fatal retirement?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*M91/30 rifles and M38/M44 carbines in 1941-1945, accessories and devices (Model 1891/1930 rifle)*



  






This book describes the history of the production, development, and maintenance of the most mass produced individual weapon during the Great Patriotic War – 7.62mm M91/30 Mosin rifle and it variants. This book contains facts, based on archive sources, covering yearly production from 1941-1945. It also contains information about the accessories (pouches and slings) and the various devices that were produced during the same period.
This book will be interesting to collectors, military historians, reenactors and others who are interested in the history of Soviet weapons.
In spite of the fact that the M91/30 rifle (together with its carbine and sniper rifle variants) was the most produced type of infantry weapon in the period of 1941-1945, the history of its production is very poorly researched, and many myths about this period circulate. I have attempted to gather a large number of reliable sources, such as archive documents and specialized publications, which are not familiar to a wide audience. This book contains the planned and produced quantities of M91/30 rifles and carbines, facts related to their production, sections describing the slings and pouches produced in 1941-1945, the different accessories which can be used with the rifles, and the various aspects of rifle maintenance and repair during the war. Every single digit in this book has confirmation in the archive documents.
The primary objective of this book is not to reprint facts which can be easily found with a non-intensive search, or those well known within the collector community, but it aims to provide a brief, complete description of the production and maintenance related events of 1941-1945 with facts currently unknown and unpublished.
This book is divided into four parts:
Chapter 1 describes the production of the rifles and carbines in the period of 1941-1945. It contains facts related to their production, detailed production numbers, and the evolution of the rifles and carbines over the same period. It also covers the previously unknown aspects of wartime rifle and carbine repairs by Red Army repair depots.
Chapter 2 describes the accessories - pouches, slings, and cleaning tools.
Chapter 3 describes the devices for the rifles and carbines (such as the sound suppressor, rifle grenades/mortars, and others) that were designed and produced in 1941-1945.
The final part consists of eight appendices which describe factory and repair depot markings, sniper and training rifles, and other interesting aspects.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Slaughter, Idaho*



  






*The horror comes every sixteen years…*

Slaughter used to exist in Idaho years ago. Something happened to the town, something that caused it to fall a fraction of a second behind the rest of our timeline — and the entire town disappeared.

Andrew knows the rare skill of travel between timelines, but finding a town like Slaughter — unmoored, isolated, drifting in time — is a difficult task, and traveling to it is even harder.

The space between timelines is a hunting ground for strange creatures that feed on meat they find in places like Slaughter. Andrew lands in a town under siege, with residents arguing about how to best prepare for the invaders who arrive every sixteen years.

He meets Helen, who lost her parents in the last attack. The next cycle is due any day, and the town is hunkering down, deploying new defenses. When the creatures arrive on schedule, Andrew and Helen try to repel the attack, but they are overpowered: people are dragged from their homes and rounded up like cattle, then fed while still alive to giant Eaters. It’s a huge farming operation for the invaders, where half the town’s population will be used as food.

The attack usually lasts for days, but this time, the invaders leave suddenly, well before their normal departure, sparing most of the town. The citizens think they’ve been lucky, but Andrew and Helen soon learn the truth: the worst is yet to come.

Can Andrew and Helen convince the town of what they’ve learned? Or will the citizens of Slaughter ignore them, thinking they dodged a bullet? The political and religious forces within the town all have their own agendas, and Andrew and Helen’s warnings don’t fit nicely with their plans.

When the new terror arrives, they’re completely unprepared…except for the few who listened.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Roach: A Dark Vigilante Thriller*



  






*"Rhett C. Bruno brings to life a character who'd rather be dead... or at least has a death wish."*_--Darick Robertson, co-creator of The Boys (now a Prime Original Series)_

Reese Roberts was the guardian of Iron City. Its fearless protector. The only one willing to do whatever it takes… until he was shot on the streets and left paralyzed from the waist down.

Now, the vigilante known as the Roach has disappeared. Faded into legend.

It’s been years since Reese could take on crime and clean up the streets. He’s a shriveled old drunk, living like a hermit and waiting for his life to end. All that’s left to do is wallow in the mistakes that led him here. To wonder, if he went too far.

But when a copycat steals his suit and takes justice into his own hands, a new killer emerges, leaving brutal messages behind. He wants to eliminate the Roach for good this time.

It’s time for Reese to reemerge from his shell and fight back. Who else can stop the flurry of killings? Definitely not the corrupt police department. Iron City needs the Roach again. Only, this time, he’ll need to save it without his legs.

*A dark and powerful journey into the broken mind of a disabled vigilante, clawing his way out of despair to stop a killer and protect his legacy. It's perfect for fans of character-driven vigilante thrillers like Mr. Robot or Darkly Dreaming Dexter as well as darker superhero tales like Sin City, The Punisher, and Watchmen.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Judas Murders (Whippoorwill Hollow Book 3) *



  






On a cold February morning in 1967, Sheriff Coleman Grundy finds Betty Lou Mundy dead in her front yard and her husband on the porch with the gun that killed her. It looks like a classic case of revenge on a cheating wife.Until the next murder. And the next. As Cole desperately searches for leads, he’s forced to come to grips with his own wife’s unsolved murder three years earlier, and in the process, he unearths long-buried secrets that change his life forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dev Haskell Box Set 15-19 (Dev Haskell - Private Investigator Book 3)*



  






*Dev Haskell... A private investigator with a foot on both sides of the law. A back slapping, fun loving, ladies man, but best not to cross him. He's not always right. He's not going to save the world from terrorists. He won't protect the stock market from international manipulators. Dev Haskell deals in day to day problems and situations that result from people making bad decisions. But then, bad decisions make for interesting tales...


At the end of the day Dev gets the job done and there's usually a gorgeous woman who says, "Please, don't ever call me again. Ever!"*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Star Forged: A SciFi Epic Adventure (Ascension Gate Book 1) *



  






*A gateway to the stars. A colonization mission gone wrong. New powers found in dark corners of space.*

*The Marines hold the fate of our universe in their hands.*

It was supposed to be a peaceful exploration, Earth’s first step in expanding to the stars. But, no plan survives first contact. Thrown into a battle for survival against the deadliest threats imaginable, the Marines must contend with ice and desert planets with mysterious creatures, along with a history of turmoil that threatens to spill over to Earth if not checked.

Meanwhile, a genetically-engineered threat rises on Earth—one that holds the secret to this intergalactic war.

Will our heroes in space survive long enough to make a difference? Can Earth's forces solve the mystery and put the pieces together in time?

They damn well better hurry, or an ancient, long-forgotten enemy will gain an unassailable foothold in their control of the universe and all within.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Star Legacy: A Military Space Opera (Ascension Gate Book 2)*



  






*Stranded on an alien planet and left for dead. They've never felt so alive.*


The attempt to colonize a system on the other side of a gateway to the stars led to serious problems. Massive storms, sandworms, and strange beings that threaten to end any chance our team has for survival.

Espinoza and his fellow Marines struggle to reconnect with Earth while battling the environment and those who attacked their ship on the way through the gateway. Shrina searches for her sister and answers to where the strange beings on Earth came from. Trent forms new bonds as he learns about powers beyond our comprehension.

*Will Espinoza be able to figure out what the Goldies are, and why the storms attack? What made Shrina mutate in this powerful way? How can Trent survive in a world of gods?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Storm Warning (Agents of the Planetary Republic Book 2)*



  






*“Time travel’s awesome, Sarge. You ought to try it before they shut things down.”*

Spies and assassins are much more active in the Republic now that the war is over. One operative holds information extremely valuable to League terrorists. And a secret project by Republican Shipworks, the giant battleship conglomerate, holds a way to change the past to affect the future . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Maltese Pigeon: A Matt Kile Mystery, book 5*



  






Faberge eggs are often given to wives and mothers. This gifting began when the emperor of Russia gave gold Faberge eggs, crusted with jewels, to his empress and mother each year on Easter. Many were lost or destroyed during the Bolshevik revolution, but others survived into modern day and are valued in the tens of millions. One of the Faberges believed to be lost to history is recovered. Matt Kile finds himself surrounded by devious international criminals while trying to protect the safety of both the fabulous Faberge and its (apparent) rightful owner. A Matt Kile mystery wrapped in intrigue, murder, romance and humor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*THE REVOLUTION WILL BE TOKENIZED: AN URBAN SCI FI THRILLER (The Daedalus Cycle)*



  






The year is 2040, and the world is on the brink of change.

Cypher is a young woman who is surrounded by danger. After stealing a precious piece of tech from her ex-boyfriend Rico, she’s on the run.

After Cypher ends up in a refugee camp in Ghana, she realizes something that will change her life forever. The Daedalus can give her the power to threaten the status quo of this unfamiliar world.

Meanwhile in Europe, a conglomerate that has suffered from Cypher’s experiments with the Daedalus begins a massive hunt for her. But their cybersecurity advisor Damian Black is having troubles of his own; he isn’t sure who he can trust anymore. And the person he is most suspicious of is his new lover Andrea, who just so happens to be a virtual creation by an A.I..

While both parties are set on an inevitable collision course the struggle to survive Cypher develops into something unforeseen. A true revolution.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Snatched (Vanished Book 1) *



  






*Check out a hot new kidnapping-thriller series readers love!

Federal prosecutor Athena Kazan adores her job—until someone puts a bullet in her head. Miraculously, she survives the shooting, but her troubles have just begun. A drug cartel wants her dead, and it will pay a big bounty to make that happen.*

For two years, Athena lives in Durango, Colorado as part of the witness protection program. Then, in a chance encounter, she meets a pregnant woman at a local gas station. The woman unobtrusively slips a note into Athena’s hand. The message reads: _Over forty women and girls—mostly pregnant—held prisoner! Five dead already. We're an hour east of Durango. Call the FBI. Sheriff’s office corrupt. PLEASE HELP US!_

Before Athena can react, a huge armed thug forces the pregnant woman into an SUV. Athena can't stop him, but she memorizes the SUV's license number. Then, panic rises in her throat. What if the plate is fake? She follows the SUV at a distance while she calls the FBI and begs for help.

The Feeb turns her down. He's too busy, he says. Fighting the terror that Athena had hoped she’d never have to experience again, she stays behind the SUV as it drives east of Durango. Her instincts tell her to forget this whole horrible situation. It's probably just a prank, and if it isn't, she'll most likely get shot again.

But Athena knows that if she turns away and tries to forget the pregnant women, she won't be able to live with herself. After all, a Good Samaritan had helped her once when she was desperate. It's time to pay it forward.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Reprisal (Hank Rawlings - On the Hunt Series Book 2)*



  






Sunday morning phone calls from work are always bad news, and this one is no different. An agent in El Paso has just been murdered.

But for Special Agent Hank Rawlings, the news quickly veers from bad to a whole lot worse when he hears who the agent was, where his body was found, and who the bureau thinks is responsible for the murder. All of it has disturbing connections to Hank and his team.

When another pair of agents are murdered, the team hops the next flight to West Texas.

And in doing so, they may have just made revenge that much easier for a murderer who has their names on the top of his hit list.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Girl from the Stars Book 1- Daybreak*



  






*She Was A Hardened Survivor Who Had Learned Not To Trust Humans*
Life had never been easy for Liora Day - a half-human, half “mess-with-her-and-you’ll-die” Damaclan. She had been thrown onto a rough path at a very early age, and she didn’t get along with others. That all changes when she is broken out of a cage by Devren, a young captain of the SS Kratos. He shows her that not all humans are heartless.
*˃˃˃ He Was Different, And He Offered Her The Chance For Adventure*
When the Kratos is sent on a mission to rescue fallen surveyors from the Revolutionaries faction, Liora must decide whether she will follow her Damaclan instincts, or trust Devren’s dark eyes and captivating smile and embark on an adventure unlike anything she has ever experienced.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Murder Al Dente: The 9th Nikki Hunter mystery (Nikki Hunter Mysteries)*



  






In Murder Al Dente, PI Nicoli “Nikki” Hunter once again gets herself in hot water when she’s hired by a multimillionaire boat owner, (and sex toy manufacturer,) to find out who’s trying to kill him. Nikki has barely begun her investigation when he’s found dead aboard his mega yacht. The cause of death appears to be suicide, but Nikki knows better and believes it’s up to her to bring his killer to justice.
As she’s delving into her deceased client’s background, a woman calls asking for help. Her four-year-old daughter has been abducted and the police have no leads. Realizing that time may be running out for the little girl, Nikki agrees to take her case as well and embarks on what turns out to be a truly labyrinthine journey to save a child’s life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Miss Pink Investigates: Part One (Miss Pink Box Set Book 1) *



  






*Bringing together the first four mysteries of the acclaimed Miss Pink series, this box set of devilishly clever whodunits is a must for any murder mystery reader.*

From apparently accidental deaths on the craggy mountains of Scotland to a classic closet mystery in a remote Lake District village, amateur sleuth Melinda Pink is on the case.

With atmospheric settings and authentic characters, Gwen Moffat combines realism with a touch of rock-climbing expertise to add a unique flavour to her bestselling series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Into Twilight: Book 1 of The Stefan Mendoza Trilogy (The Stefan Mendoza Series) *



  






*He does the government’s dirty work. When he’s double-crossed by one of his own, he’ll stop at nothing to take out the trash.*
Korea, 22nd Century. Surrender isn’t in Stefan Mendoza’s DNA. So when a traitor betrays his black-ops team, he alone pushes through the torture and escapes with revenge burning in his mind. On the verge of a systems failure, he taps into his underground network for a set of cybernetic limbs. But his high-tech recovery comes at a heavy price—an assassination hit on a rising political star.
Filled with resentment for the cutthroat world of contract killers, he uses the hit job as a cover to track down the traitor. When he discovers he’s competing with other assassins for the same political target, he starts to piece together a sinister conspiracy that could lead him straight to the shadowy figure behind his betrayal.
Trapped within a hotbed of corruption, can Mendoza exact his revenge and win his freedom or will he spiral deeper into the twisted game of brokered death?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*No Right To Kill (DI Sara Ramsey Book 1)*



  






*The first book in a new series from New York Times bestselling author M A Comley, who has sold over three million books worldwide.*

He stands in the shadows. Watching them.

DI Sara Ramsey's life is about to change forever. Recently moved to the area and in charge of a new team, she's tasked with finding a serial killer terrorising a rural community.

Crimes as heinous as this rarely happen in picturesque rural idylls.

The community is living in fear, desperate for Sara to keep them safe.

When the killer changes his MO and abducts a vulnerable resident, Sara realises she is in a race against time to prevent the killer from claiming yet another victim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Ambulance #11: Memories of a WWII Veteran: World War Two*



  






Victory in war depends on the efforts of every individual engaged in the conflict — not only the combatant at the front lines, but those who support, supply, and provide medical attention to him as well. Arthur W. Wolde, Sr., here, in his recounting of his experiences in the Second World War, tells of the bravery and dedication of the men of the ambulance corps who served in every theater of that war and whose efficiency in performing their duties was often rewarded with a prolonged exposure to the perils of the front.

Ambulance #11 (the title refers to the author’s vehicle) tells the story of the men in the 451st Medical Collecting Co. who drove their ambulances ashore during the assault on Normandy, were present at the liberation of Paris, accompanied the Allied Forces in the penetration and collapse of Nazi Germany, and were about to be transferred to the Pacific theater when news came of the Japanese capitulation.

Mr. Wolde’s accounts vividly point out the horror and absurdity of war and the unexpected courage and compassion that somehow can survive in its waste.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Second World War, Vol. 3: The War at Sea (Essential Histories Book 1)*



  






This volume provides a comprehensive guide to three major theaters of combat: the Atlantic, the Mediterranean, and the Indian Ocean. The war at sea was a critical contest, as sea-lanes provided the logistical arteries for British and subsequent Allied armies fighting on the three continents of Africa, Asia, and Europe. Land forces ultimately won World War II, but the battles at sea fundamentally altered the balance of military power on the ground.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*How to Kill Hitler: A Guide For Time Travelers *



  






Have you ever wanted to use your time machine to kill Hitler, but needed a really good guide? I've got the book for you. How to Kill Hitler: A Guide For Time Travelers has the answers to all your questions about killing Hitler that you were too scared to ask, plus a few that never occurred to you, plus a few more that never occurred to anyone. Includes eight lethal takedowns, eight nonlethal takedowns, and three pages of quips you can shout at Hitler while killing him. The guide was authored by the winner of the 2018 Abyss-Staring World Championship, Andrew Stanek, who would like to make clear he is not liable for any temporal paradoxes arising from the advice in this book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dread and Butter (Apple Orchard Cozy Mystery Book 9) *



  






*Fresh bread. Worth dying for.*

_"This series has it all, everything I want in a story and series...humor, suspense and quirky characters. It's one of my all-time favorite series."_

Bread as a murder weapon...

...it's the most atrocious thing Chelsea has ever heard. But in this case, Miss May's delicious sour dough loaf is used for evil rather than good. So the murder weapon points back to our favorite amateur sleuth, which means Chelsea and Miss May need to solve this murder as fast as possible.

Chelsea has always been scared of too many carbs, but this is worse than she ever imagined, and she's terrified that if she and Miss May don't get to the bottom of this investigation soon, they could finally be imprisoned for a crime they didn't commit.

Good detectives follow every clue.

This time, those clues include a mysterious note, a fallen toupee and a literal trail of bread crumbs. But will Miss May and Chelsea be able to find the killer while the case is still fresh? Or will the clues get so stale they’re too tough to chew?

If the girls don't solve the murder, the apple orchard could really suffer, and years of hard work might go out the door. Chelsea has just started to move on from heart break... She can't take losing the farm now, just when life is starting to settle into a rhythm.

So the crime must be solved... Before the dough rises.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*THE SEDLEIGH HALL MURDER a gripping crime mystery full of twists (Eric Ward Mystery Book 1) *



  






Looking for a *classic murder mystery* from an acclaimed crime writer?

*Discover Eric Ward, policeman turned lawyer.* Enjoy a beautifully told story from a time before smart phones and DNA testing. Full of twists and turns, this will have you gripped from start to finish.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Mira James Mysteries Summer Bundle, Books 1-4 (May, June, July, and August)*



  






From acclaimed author Jess Lourey comes a compilation of four full-length, suspenseful comic caper mysteries that will leave you guessing ―and laughing ―until the very end!

May Day
June Bug
Knee High by the Fourth of July
August Moon

Join fish-out-of-water Mira James and her quirky Battle Lake, Minnesota, crew as they navigate clumsy romance, hidden mysteries, and a dead body a month. Four perfect beach reads in one convenient bundle!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Out of Time: The Dream Traveler Book One*



  






Chanticleer International Book Awards - Official 2018 CLUE Book Awards Semi-Finalist:

Out Of Time, is the first in a series of Novels from author Ernesto H Lee, and is the first part of a two part story that introduces the reader to Detective Sean McMillan. McMillan has a unique ability to travel back in time through the medium of his dreams, so when he is assigned to a cold case team, finding evidence and solving crimes should be a foregone conclusion. However, Sean soon discovers that changes to the past to influence the future can have unexpected and deadly consequences. The past is not the past, the future is not set and nothing in life is certain. Open your mind and join the ‘Dream Traveler’ on his journey back to the past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Network: The Dream Traveler Book Two *



  






‘The Network’ is the second book in The Dream Traveler Series from author Ernesto H Lee and follows on from the highly acclaimed first book ‘Out Of Time’. In this second and concluding part to the story, Detective Constable Sean McMillan once more finds himself pitting his wits against his ever more resourceful and powerful enemies. It is only a matter of time before an inevitable final showdown and in this game there can only be one winner.

‘With Trust comes Betrayal and Betrayal is the only truth that sticks’

Betrayed by his partner, doubted by his boss and outsmarted by his enemies, Detective Sean McMillan now finds himself framed and arrested for the murder of his own prime suspect. Unsure of who can be trusted, he can choose to save himself or choose to protect his witnesses, but he can’t have both. In the end the choice is obvious, but the choice inevitably comes with consequences that could dramatically affect the past, the present and the future. Paul Donovan is dead, but the threat now is greater than Sean could ever have imagined. To nail the bad guys and to find a way out of his current predicament, he will need all the help he can get- even when it comes from the most unlikely of sources.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Miracle of Stalag 8A (Stalag VIII-A) - Beauty Beyond the Horror: Olivier Messiaen and the Quartet for the End of Time*



  






The Miracle of Stalag 8A is a retelling of the fascinating story of Olivier Messiaen's composition of his Quartet for the End of Time. Set in France & Germany from 1939 to 1941, Messiaen served in the French army, was captured at Verdun, and sent to Stalag 8A in Gorlitz, Germany, where he composed the great work, The Quartet for the End of Time.

The enigmatic Messiaen, an avant-garde composer and also a devout Catholic, along with Etienne Pasquier, an agnostic cellist, Henri Akoka, a Jewish Trotskyite Clarinetist, and Jean le Boulaire, an atheistic violinist, become the famous quartet of Stalag 8A. These four very different men collaborated to create musical history in the most unlikely of places. Messiaen's Quartet, composed in a Stalag, transforms man's inhumanity to man with hope.

Yet to the avant-garde, he was too traditional and too religious; to the traditionalists and religious, he was too avant-garde. As a result he will always stand somewhere outside of Time. The first performance of the Quartet for the End of Time at Stalag 8A in January 1941 has become, in the words of Paul Griffiths, "one of the great stories of twentieth-century music". - From the Publisher


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Battery!: C. Lenton Sartain and the Airborne G.I's of the 319th Glider Field Artillery *



  






BATTERY! is the story of "A" Battery, 319th Glider Field Artillery Battalion, 82nd Airborne Division during World War Two. The book is based on in-depth interviews conducted by the author with twenty surviving members of this unit, and is centered on the experiences of their Battery Commander, Captain Charles Lenton Sartain of Baton Rouge, Louisiana. Using his background in clinical psychology author Covais helped the veterans to talk about their experiences in a candid, direct manner, relating many aspects of their service previously left unspoken. One hundred seventy-five never before published photographs accent the book, depicting battle field scenes, camp life, and individuals. Maps enhance the narrative.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Gift of Hope: Finding Faith Behind Barbed Wire: The True Story of a World War II Prisoner of War*



  






*Experience World War II Nazi prison camps through the eyes of a 20-year old boy from Kansas, and the miracle of faith that saved his life.

During Roy’s first month in Stalag Luft IV, a stranger joined him in his daily walk. At the end of their walk, he spoke four words to Roy, before he disappeared behind a building. Four words that changed Roy’s life.*

Roy Shenkel survived a German rocket attack on April 7, 1944. He survived a Gestapo interrogation, arriving in the solitary confinement facility at Dulag Oberursel on D-Day, June 6, 1944. But would he survive the prisoner of war camps?
Roy had known hard times and hunger, being a child of the Great Depression. But he had never known the brutality and starvation he would experience in the German prison camps. He had already seen one prisoner shot dead by the guards, only a few days before the visitation from the stranger. He had never been as close to death as he now was, almost every day.
Experience what it was really like to be a German prisoner during World War II. At the same time, a story of finding faith, hope and strength in harsh conditions. The role that new-found faith played in Roy's ability to defeat what were, in many cases, his own personal demons including his deep concerns for his mother at home. A faith-based parable of how the human spirit can conquer adversity. Something especially important in today’s challenging times.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Corpsman's Legacy*



  






Through The Daughter He Never Knew, Corpsman Gary Young Continues To Heal Veterans And Their Families:

Adopted as a baby, Stephanie began a search for her biological parents without a clue as to where this journey would lead. Early on she discovered her birth father, Gary Norman Young, was killed in the Vietnam War before she was even born. Locating veterans from her father’s world revealed his duties as a Navy Corpsman assigned to the Marine Corps as a helicopter crewmember.

As the story unravels, the mystery of her father’s courage, bravery and finally his death, brings Stephanie in contact with thousands of Marines and their families, including those who died in the helicopter crash with her father. Her journey, itself, becomes a legacy that offers hope and healing to those touched by the tragedies of war while honoring the remarkable relationship that exists between the Marines and their Navy Corpsmen.

Finally, with the help of veterans, the Marine Corps Commandant and a United State Senator, Stephanie obtains the medals and honors her father earned for his sacrifice and service – her tribute to the father she never knew.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Corpsman's Legacy Continues*



  






Through The Daughter He Never Knew, Corpsman Gary Young Continues To Heal Veterans And Their Families:

Stephanie continues her journey, picking right up where "A Corpsman’s Legacy" left off in this fascinating sequel. Having learned that her birth father, Gary Norman Young, was killed in the Vietnam War before she was born, she unraveled the mystery of her father’s courage, bravery and finally his death as a Navy Corpsman assigned to the world-famous Marine Corps Purple Fox helicopter squadron.

Now, as she uncovers even more information about her father and his crewmembers, Stephanie continues to help Vietnam veterans open up and realize that through all the heartache, there is light at the end of the tunnel. Stephanie’s journey also follows the Foxes as a new generation of Marines goes to war, and encounters a stunning twist of fate that ties the Vietnam and Iraq wars together like never before.

"A Corpsman’s Legacy Continues" chronicles the tremendous kindness and courage of our nation’s veterans as they talk openly about a time that shaped their lives forever. And woven throughout the many stories is the power of one man’s legacy to heal the wounds of war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*DRAFTED and SERVED: Edward "Skip" Swain - One Citizen Soldier's Experiences In Vietnam*



  






This is the story in words and more than 150 photographs of Skip Swain – a young guy from Kenmore, New York, who in 1968 at age nineteen was drafted and sent to Vietnam. The book focuses extensively on Swain’s training and ultimate service as an infantryman with a one of a kind outfit: B Company “The Warlords,” 123rd Aviation Battalion, Americal Division. The Warlords’ unique and dangerous mission was to fly around looking for the enemy and when they found him, rather than kill him their goal was to “snatch” him for interrogation. The book recounts in detail Swain’s and The Warlords’ actions and contributions during his fourteen months in Vietnam. The Warlords became very good at what they did – capturing hundreds of the enemy. Their success earned them fame – as well as a bounty on their heads. Using the results of many hours of interviews, as well as hundreds of other sources including: Army records, unit histories, personal recollections, photos, e-mail, books, newspapers, magazines, and Web sites, the author tells the story - frequently in the men's own words – of the anxiety, the excitement, the sacrifices, the often humorous attempts to relieve stress, and the fear as Swain and his buddies did what our country asked of them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Trading in Death: Weapons, Warfare and The Modern Arms Race*



  






*The ever-evolving race in selling death…*

Modern warfare in the twentieth century has advanced in far greater strides than any other century previously. And as the former political consultant for the _Sunday Times_, James Adams reveals increasingly political.

With numerous case studies, across the years, nations and continents, Adams’ delineates a clear timeline of how ‘selling death’ has changed and altered; From the organisational, training and bomb advancements made in IRA groups to the former guerrilla factions and freedom fighters in Afghanistan and Iran; From illegal arms deals done in secret by the very superpowers that openly condemned them in up-coming third-and second-world countries. Adams also illustrates individual advancements in use of chemical weapons in Iraq and Iran; research in biological warfare; and Nuclear programs in America, the former Soviet Union and even India, Israel and Pakistan.

But the conflict of arms is also one of money and business – large portions of a nations’ economy are often built on multi-million dollar deals in international arms sales. And as Adams shows, corruption isn’t just limited to moral, ethical or legal lines…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Wayfarer: AV494*



  






Kerys Loring hopes an expedition to a distant alien ruin will make her career—assuming she lives long enough to still have one.

Her last team made a significant find, but her bosses took all the recognition and grant money. When Avasar Biotechnology appeals to her unique combination of experience and desperation, she jumps at the chance, even if it means leaving her little brother behind for a three-year trip.

At least she’ll be thousands of light-years away from her abusive ex.

Within minutes of arrival, her excitement shatters at the sight of her ex already there. Clinging to the hope his position with botanical sciences will keep him away from her team, she forces herself to continue.

On her first day in the ruins, she makes a profound discovery… but something goes terribly wrong.

Her domineering ex soon becomes the least of her problems as an unstoppable alien threat plunges Wayfarer Outpost into chaos. Trapped in an isolated facility with death stalking every corridor, Kerys finds herself up against an even more insidious threat than ancient aliens: the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dark, Witch & Creamy (BEWITCHED BY CHOCOLATE ~ Book 1) (BEWITCHED BY CHOCOLATE Mysteries) *



  






Caitlyn's world changes when she learns that she was found as an abandoned baby and adopted by her American family. Now, her search for answers takes her to a tiny English village where a man has been murdered - and where a mysterious shop selling enchanted chocolates is home to the "local witch"...
Soon Caitlyn finds herself fending off a toothless old vampire, rescuing an adorable kitten and meeting handsome aristocrat Lord James Fitzroy... not to mention discovering that she herself might have magical blood in her veins!
When she's dragged into the murder investigation and realises that dark magic is involved, Caitlyn is forced to choose. Can she embrace her witchy powers in time to solve the mystery and save those she loves?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Murder and Mint Tea (Mrs. Miller Mysteries Book 1)*



  






Katherine is a retired nurse and a retired church organist. The small Hudson River village where she lives in her Victorian “Painted Lady” makes her the neighborhood matriarch. Along with her Maine **** Cat Robespierre, she guards friends and families.

When amoral Rachel moves into the first floor apartment of Katherine’s house, trouble erupts. The murder weapon is one she recognizes and makes her fear for her friends and family. Finding the killer becomes her goal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**arget Practice Mysteries 1 & 2 (Target Practice Mysteries Boxset)*



  






Di has a new job, and an unexpected side gig as an amateur sleuth. Target Practice Mysteries is a funny cozy mystery series about starting over again, taking wild chances, and being adopted by a dog named Moo. Heartwarming and sweet with a slow-burn romance!

Target Practice Mysteries 1 - 2

Death on the Range
When a competitive archer is murdered at the training facility where Di has just started working, she's thrust into the middle of an unofficial investigation before she can even settle into her new life.
With her roommate Mary and a Great Dane named Moo, she begins to unravel the mystery around the death of the victim, but can they solve the case before they find themselves in the killer's sights?

Death at the Summit
When a new Westwood employee with old grudges is murdered during the brand summit, Di starts investigating with roommate Mary and Great Dane Moo at her side.
After a snowstorm strands all the suspects at the Westmound Center and the only cop present asks Di and Mary not to get in the way, they have to keep a low profile.
It’s no surprise that Mac was murdered. He was a sexist bigot who used his business to take advantage of others prior to being bought out by Westmound. With so many suspects, will they be able to find the real killer?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Bitter Sweet: A Sweet’s Sweets Bakery Mystery (Samantha Sweet Mysteries Book 5) *



  






In this fifth installment in the Samantha Sweet mystery series, it’s the height of the wedding season at Sweet’s Sweets and Sam has all she can do to stay ahead of the rush of bakery orders. Plus, her side job—breaking into houses—isn’t allowing much summer time off either. Not to mention that her mother is pressuring Sam and Beau to set their wedding date.

When Sam encounters two older women who then die suddenly, it appears that there may be a serial killer on the loose. Sam and Beau are shocked to consider that Beau’s own mother may have been an earlier victim of someone who operates by preying on the women’s trusting natures. As they begin to investigate, a number of suspects emerge and it looks like someone is out to keep Sam quiet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Chicago Blue: A Fast-paced and Funny Crime Caper (Red Riley Adventures Book 1) *



  






*She's not a karate expert.
She can't pick a lock.
And she certainly isn't a master of disguise...*
But Riley is stubborn, and this is her city. _She's not going down without a fight_!
If you like female characters who are strong, funny, and real, then you're going to love Kay Riley, a Chicago cop wrongly accused of a terrorist bombing, and on the run for her life. A wiser woman might flee the country, but Riley is determined to clear her name. Armed with a quick wit and some friends who don't mind breaking a few laws, Riley becomes an amateur vigilante. Can she stop the killer before they strike again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Unchained: A Rex Dalton Thriller*



  






Following the deadly events of Afghanistan, Rex Dalton and his companion, the military dog, Digger, escape from Afghanistan and make their way into India. Rex knew that to stay alive he has to remain ‘dead’.

Rex tries to put the past behind him and start a new life, no more secret missions, no more killing, no more violence. He and Digger are going to travel the world, visit historical places, and learn about other cultures. Life becomes an extended holiday, they have nowhere to call home and they’re enjoying every moment of it.

Rex and Digger are on their way to Kapal Mochan, India, where Rex intends to dip his hand into a sacred spring, a symbolic act of cleansing the soul and in his case to finally put his violent past behind him. When they pass by a public park, Digger starts shifting around in the front passenger seat and looking at Rex as if to say, “So, when are you going to stop and give a dog a chance to go to the toilet?”

It is the ideal place to let Digger out and he pulls off the road. While Rex is unpacking their lunch, he becomes aware of the presence of a strange old man who seems to have appeared out of thin air. After a few moments of awkwardness, the two of them to start talking, and before long Rex and Digger have an invitation to dinner with the old man and his wife.

During dinner, Rex finds out that the couple’s youngest daughter has gone missing and decides to help them find her. A decision which puts him and Digger on a perilous journey.

As Rex follows the leads to the missing girl, the closer he gets the more dangerous it becomes. Between a man in prison, an unscrupulous money lender in Mumbai, an illicit arms dealer in Saudi Arabia, and their cronies the two of them get into more danger than they’ve ever been. It turns out that the daughter of his new-found friends is not the only one in need of help and it starts to look as if he is not going to be able to help anyone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Fire on the Ocean: Naval War of 1812 *



  






This carefully crafted ebook: "The Fire on the Ocean: The Naval War of 1812" is formatted for your eReader with a functional and detailed table of contents.
The Naval War of 1812, written by the former president Theodore Roosevelt, deals with battles and naval technology used during the War of 1812 between the United States and the Great Britain. Roosevelt's history is considered as one of the best on this particular topic and it had a great impact on the formation of the modern day U.S. Navy. At the beginning, the author gives the insight of the political and social conditions in Great Britain and America prior to the war. Roosevelt, then, discusses the naval war on both the Atlantic Ocean and the Great Lakes. Finally, the last chapter covers the Battle of New Orleans, the final major battle of the War of 1812.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Lion at Sea (The Captain Kelly Maguire Trilogy Book 1)*



  






*A young recruit. A legendary battle. A cataclysmic war. A baptism by fire...*
*Kelly Maguire* knew from a young age that he could accomplish great things. As World War I begins, Kelly enlists in the Royal Navy, hoping to win both the war and glory.
But from the barbarous battles of Gallipoli to the nightmarish action of Antwerp, Kelly learns the trials a soldier must face: trials that will forge him into a man. As the epic battle of Jutland approaches, everything is at stake.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Helix: Episode 1 (Helix): A Technothriller*



  






Have you met Olesya?
She’s a spy hunter. In a high-tech world of programmed assassins, betrayal and far-reaching conspiracies, Olesya and her team are the last line of defense against a covert organization that will stop at nothing to control the world.
But a new, deadlier enemy is rising.
And they have Olesya in their crosshairs...
*If you love conspiracies and covert ops, this book is for you.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*ZERO (Helix Book 10)*



  






*A trainee spy. A washed-up operative.

A doomsday cult with a city to burn.*

Xiu thinks her recovery mission is leading her to the middle of nowhere, but when she reaches a derelict city on the Chinese border, she finds a seasoned operative with only a pistol, twenty rounds and a broken heart.
Cut off from the rest of the world, Xiu and her new, begrudging mentor face an unimaginable enemy: a paramilitary apocalypse cult with room for two, and irradiation for two million.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Experiment of Dreams*



  






*A machine capable of recording our dreams has been created:* After years of taking experimental medicines and participating in repetitive sleep-related studies, all is finally going well for the test subject, Benjamin Walker . . . until strange dreams begin to plague him and memories once hidden begin to reveal themselves. The doctors and staff onboard the project are not who Ben thinks they are, and the organization will stop at nothing to keep his emerging memories buried for good. At the heart of it all, Ben's worst enemy is his own mind, and he must confront his past in order to save his future. _"The twists and turns of the plot will leave your head reeling." (The San Francisco Book Review)._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Below Zero (Ingrid Skyberg Book 5)*



  






*Stockholm is under siege. A bomb has exploded, several public figures have been kidnapped and the city is on lockdown.*

Unfortunately for Special Agent Ingrid Skyberg, everything is kicking off the day she arrives to complete a dangerous undercover assignment. Her mission is so secret, and so illegal, neither the FBI nor the US government know about it. Her instructions are simple: no ID, no credit cards, no trace. If Ingrid ends up in jail, or floating face down in the harbor, there can be no way of identifying her.
Set in the snowy landscapes of a Swedish winter, _Below Zero_ finds the FBI’s most dogged agent on the wrong side of the law and on the run. Using all her knowledge and training to evade capture, Ingrid is forced to break the rules again and again just to stay alive.
*Unlock the thrills and twists of this up-all-night crime thriller series, perfect for any reader who has ever wondered if there’s a female version of Jack Reacher. There is, and her name is Ingrid Skyberg.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*SHATTERED JUSTICE (Four Sizzling Thrillers): Solomon vs. Lord, The Deep Blue Alibi, To Speak for the Dead, and Illegal*



  






*#1 BESTSELLING AUTHOR PAUL LEVINE'S GREATEST LEGAL THRILLERS

SOLOMON vs. LORD* introduced Steve Solomon and Victoria Lord, squabbling lawyers who could end up in court, in jail...or in bed. The novel was nominated for the James Thurber Humor Prize and the Macavity Mystery Award.

_"One of the best legal thrillers of the 21st Century."_ - Best Thrillers

*THE DEEP BLUE ALIBI* takes Solomon and Lord deep into a murder case in the Florida Keys and was nominated for the Edgar Allan Poe Award.

_"Mix Grisham's legal expertise with Hiaasen's humor and Lee Child's action, and you've got Levine's sizzling ALIBI."_ - Fresh Fiction

*TO SPEAK FOR THE DEAD,* a two-million copy bestseller, introduced Jake Lassiter, the linebacker-turned-lawyer in Miami's murder trial of the century.

_"One of the best mysteries of the year."_ - Los Angeles Times

*ILLEGAL* tells a chilling story of human trafficking, a mother's love for her son, and the redemption of a man intent on escaping his past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*DOING MY DUTY: Corporal Elmer Dewey - One National Guard Doughboy's Experiences During The Pancho Villa Punitive Campaign And World War I*



  






This is the story in words and photographs of Elmer Dewey who in 1916 at the age of seventeen walked over to the Masten Avenue Armory in Buffalo, New York, lied about his age, and enlisted in the New York National Guard. He soon found himself caught up in two of the most momentous events of the early twentieth century – the Pancho Villa Punitive Campaign and World War I. The book focuses extensively on Dewey’s training and ultimate service as an artilleryman with one of the New York Guard’s top artillery units – Battery B, 106th Field Artillery Regiment. It recounts in detail Dewey’s and the battery’s actions and contributions during their service on the Mexican border and shortly thereafter in France during the Meuse-Argonne Offensive – the bloodiest battle in American history and the battle that ended World War I. Using hundreds of sources including family and personal recollections, letters, National Guard and Army records, unit histories, other government records, newspapers, magazines, books, and site visits, the author weaves the story telling of the adventures, the hardships, the sacrifices, and the terror as Dewey and the other Doughboys did their duty.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Bloody Ground: Black Rifles in Korea*



  






Korea is “the forgotten war.” But to those who fought in it, it was the “unforgettable war.” If the names of all those killed were put on a wall, it would be larger than the Vietnam Wall. And Korea lasted only three years, Vietnam about ten. The agony of the winter of 1950-51 is an epic to compare with Valley Forge and the Bulge.

Korea was also our last segregated war. This is the story of the black 24th Infantry Regiment, told in the words of the men themselves. Like all black troops since the Civil War, they were reviled by whites and their own commander for “bugging out” - running before the enemy. The charge can still be read in the Army’s own official histories. Yet the 24th left more blood on the field than their white comrades - if they did bug out, they must have been running the wrong way.

It’s a good thing we weren't with Custer,” one black GI muttered - “they'd have blamed the whole thing on us.”

The 24th won the first battle of the war, won its division’s first Medal of Honor, and guarded the shortest and most vulnerable road to Pusan. If the port had fallen, the war would have been lost, leaving a red dagger pointed at Japan. It did not fall.

That winter, after the Chinese attacked, the entire American army bugged out in perhaps the worst military disaster in American history. “That,” said another black veteran, “was when I learned that whites could run as fast as blacks.”

This is the story of those unsung heroes, who helped turn the Communist tide for the first time. The men bring that forgotten war and their own unsung bravery to life in their own sometimes funny, often heart-breaking, and always exciting words.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Sasha McCandless Series: Volume 1 (Books 1-3) (The Sasha McCandless Box Set Series)*



  






*Now available in one volume, the first three full-length novels in the USA TODAY bestselling Sasha McCandless legal thriller series.*

*IRREPARABLE HARM*

_*Skillful plotting, surprising twists, and a cracking pace keep readers turning the pages in this gripping legal thriller. Downloaded by more than one million readers!*_

Attorney Sasha McCandless has one goal: Make partner at the best firm in town. Then a plum assignment plunges her into a world of deceit and danger.

She's tapped to defend an airline when a commercial flight crashes, killing everyone aboard. It's her big chance—high-stakes litigation for an important client. But, as she digs into the evidence, people close to the case start dying. When she discovers the crash was intentional, she teams up with a federal air marshal to prevent another disaster.

Soon, Sasha has a brand-new life goal: Stop a madman before he kills her.

*INADVERTENT DISCLOSURE*

*Tiny dynamo Sasha McCandless returns in the acclaimed follow-up to Irreparable Harm!*

_*It was supposed to be a routine discovery motion. It wasn't.*_

When Sasha travels to rural Clear Brook County for a discovery argument, the judge appoints her counsel to an angry senior citizen facing a competency hearing. Then she's attacked by a group of environmental activists who mistake her for an oil and gas industry executive. Fracking of the Marcellus Shale has left the community bitterly divided and mistrustful of outsiders.

She's eager for her appointment to end so she can leave for good. Then the town's only judge is murdered, and she can't walk away. Instead, she races to find the killer against a backdrop of secrets, backroom deals, and corruption, as the town threatens to fracture beyond repair.

*IRRETRIEVABLY BROKEN*

*“Till death do us part” takes on gruesome significance in Irretrievably Broken.*

Prescott & Talbott is reeling from the murder of partner Ellen Mortenson—allegedly at the hands of her estranged husband—when a photograph of the dead woman is delivered to the law firm, her face Xed out and "ONE DOWN" scrawled across the bottom. Within days, a second partner is murdered, her husband also accused.

Sasha doesn't practice criminal defense, but her former firm asks her to represent Ellen’s husband. Owing Prescott a favor, she takes the case despite her misgivings. Soon she’s representing both of the so-called Lady Lawyer Killers. The long hours take a toll on her own nascent relationship.

That’s the least of Sasha’s troubles, though. The real killer is waging a vendetta for a past case gone wrong—and there's one more lawyer on his list.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*An Accidental Death: A DC Smith Investigation*



  






The story opens with the apparently accidental drowning of a sixth form student in the Norfolk countryside. As a matter of routine, or so it seems, the case passes across the desk of Detective Sergeant Smith, recently returned to work after an internal investigation into another case that has led to tensions between officers at Kings Lake police headquarters.As a former Detective Chief Inspector, Smith could have retired by now, and it is clear some of his superiors wish that he would do so. With a new trainee detective in tow, Smith begins to unravel the truth about what happened to Wayne Fletcher. As the investigation proceeds, it becomes obvious that others are involved - some seem determined to prevent it, some seem to be taking too much interest. In the end Smith operates alone, having stepped too far outside standard procedures to ask for support. He knows his own safety might be at risk but he has not calculated on the life of his young assistant also being put in danger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Scotland Yard's First Cases*



  






*When Scotland Yard’s first detective branch was set up in 1842 crime was very different from today.*

The favoured murder weapon was the cut-throat razor; carrying a pocket watch was dangerous; the most significant clue at a murder scene could be the whereabouts of a candlestick or hat; large households (family, servants and lodgers) complicated many a case and servants sometimes murdered their masters.

Detectives had few aids and suffered many disadvantages. The bloody handprints found at two early murder scenes were of no help, there being no way of telling whether blood (or hair) was human or animal. Fingerprinting was fifty years away, DNA profiling another hundred and photography was too new to help with identification. All reports had to be handwritten with a dip pen and ink and the only means of keeping contact with colleagues and disseminating information was by post, horseback or foot.

In spite of these handicaps and severe press criticism, the detectives achieved some significant successes. Joan Lock includes such classic cases as the First Railway Murder, as well as many fascinating, fresh reports, weaving in new developments like the electric telegraph against a background of authentic Victorian police procedure.

Charles Dickens said that Scotland Yard detectives gave the impression of leading lives of strong mental excitement. Readers of this book will understand why.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*My Combat Story: One Vet's Time in Afghanistan*



  






Thank you for considering my book. I'm Capt. (Ret.) Christian Saulnier and I deployed to Southern Afghanistan. I spent eight months on a tour which changed my life forever. This is simply my story transcribed from my personal diary. I was responsible for the artillery fire while I patrolled the area with my Infantry Company. This is not meant to be an "action story" but a true representation of a soldier deployed on operations. This story shows what life is like on a combat deployment. This is a very candid and personal view of war. It's not perfect but it's my story and I would love to share it with you. Anyone who wants the free PDF can email me at [email protected].

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*One O'Clock Hustle: An Inspector Rebecca Mayfield Mystery (The Rebecca Mayfield Mysteries Book 1)*



  






*When opposites attract, the results can be deadly ...*

Rebecca Mayfield has been a by-the-book cop until Richie Amalfi enters her life. He's accused of murder and runs to Rebecca to help him prove his innocence. The more she learns about the case, the more convinced she becomes that he's not guilty. He's more than a little shady, but as dangers lurk and more deaths happen, Rebecca discovers there's a lot more to Richie than she thought and a lot more to like than she imagined. Soon, she fears not only for her life, but also her heart.

For mysteries with a touch of humor and romance, join the growing number of Inspector Rebecca Mayfield fans, as the books proceed from One O'Clock Hustle, to Two O'Clock Heist, Three O'Clock Séance, and so on. Once you start them, you'll find the hours just seem to fly by.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Justice in an Age of Metal and Men*



  






*There are some problems all the tech in Texas can’t solve.*

Things aren’t always easy for the Sheriff of Dead Oak, Texas. Cybernetically modified biker gangs roam the skies, dangerous outlaws prowl the streets, and gunslingers threaten the delicate balance of a Texas gone sour. J.D. doesn’t mind. He’ll hold hard the line of justice, no matter what it takes.

*Sometimes things aren’t so simple.*

When a rancher is murdered, it’s going to take all of J.D.’s skills as a Texas Ranger to track the killer. Every turn he makes he find more threads of a massive conspiracy that could tear his town apart. Every discovery leads him down the darker path of his own past.

And he’s not the only one doing some tracking. A man in black is on his trail.

There’s only one thing J.D. knows for sure: One way or another, there’s going to be *Justice in an Age of Metal and Men.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*War Pilot Memoirs: A Mirror on 1939 (War Pilots Book 1)*



  






The historian in each of us craves such stories: young Frenchman in a 1938 archery contest against our “Fritz”; real life cloak-and-dagger in Damascus; the thoughts of a fighter pilot, ammunition depleted, as he ducked under the wing of a Flying Fortress. As if listening to war stories from your grandfather or another veteran, turn these pages, dear Reader, with enthusiasm. It is a global odyssey, with an intriguing uneven flow as if notes scribbled into a journal, and it is cliffhanger nonfiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Frankel-y Speaking About WWII in the South Pacific *



  






Stanley Frankel didn’t want to be a soldier. But the draft board had different plans. The leader of college protests against the US entering WWII found himself in the 37th Infantry Division, shipped to the Pacific Theater. While in the army, he wrote journal entries, letters to his dear Irene, and articles that slipped past the censor to be published in newspapers and magazines in the US while the war was raging. Frankel served from 1941 to 1946, and was then ordered to stay on after the war as part of a team tasked with writing the historical account of his division. After that he became a successful advertising executive, award-winning professor, political speechwriter for national candidates, and beloved husband, father, and grandfather.In this memoir, Frankel tells his story interspersed with in-the-moment journals, letters, and articles he wrote while stationed in the Pacific. Take a journey through time with this raw first-hand account, and experience what it was like to be in the jungles and battles of an intense and brutal part of World War II. In his later writings, see the post–World War II world through the eyes of a veteran selected as the official historian of his division. Unforgettable stories leap off the page, from the chilling to the hilarious. Feel the terror as an explosive flies through a window into a huddle of soldiers. Laugh at the account of soldiers delighting in the discovery of an abandoned factory flooded with ice-cold beer. Frankel describes serving alongside Private Rodger Young who gave up his life in New Georgia to save 20 men of his patrol and inspired a song. He brings us into the Rescue of Bilibid Prison, and the battles of Bougainville and Guadalcanal. This is a wise, honest, and beautifully written book for anyone who has wondered about the realities of combat, the journey of shouldering a duty you did not choose, or the experience of being among the “greatest generation” who came of age in the Depression and fought in World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Semper Fi, Padre: The Mathew Caruso Story*



  






During the epic breakout from the Chosin Reservoir, Marine Sgt. Mathew Caruso, assigned as a chaplain's assistant, heroically saved the life of Chaplain Cornelius "Connie" Griffin at the cost of his own life. on December 6, 1950. Six days later, in New England, Mathew's son was born. Fourteen months after that, his father's Silver Star was presented to little Danny Caruso in a ceremony that made national headlines. In 1953 the Caruso Memorial Chapel was dedicated at Camp Pendleton. Two years after that, Mathew's remains were repatriated and his brother John, himself a Marine, served as his burial escort by train from San Francisco to Hartford, Connecticut. "Semper Fi, Padre" is a story of sacrifice and heroism, but it is also about the effect a death in combat, any death in combat, can have on the lives of many people.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Fractured Symmetry: Blair MacAlister & Terendurr the Black Stone *



  






*A woman of action working for a reclusive, enigmatic genius, one-thousand light-years from Earth …*

Blair MacAlister is an expert at Judo, a credible AI hacker, and a certified pilot of craft atmospheric and interstellar. Her favorite weapon is sarcasm, or failing that, her ever-present blaster. Her boss is Terendurr the Black Stone: technical wizard, expert in the ethnography of myriad races, fancier of rare foods and wines, and even rarer fractalites. An Entharion Quadromorph, exiled from his homeworld and under constant threat of assassination, he is also somewhat irritable.

Together they investigate mysteries based on science, in a setting that brings them into contact with all the main races of Civspace: The mysterious Junn, the affable but biologically intense Raylics, the chaotic and powerful Oro-Ka, the commercial minded Keret, and the cynical Phair. At the center of their cases are transformative genetic therapies, unlikely fossils, the linked neurology of symbiotes, and more. Terendurr is over 300 years old and has seen and endured the worst and strangest the galaxy has to offer. Will Blair prove as durable as her boss?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Burnt Worlds (HMCS Borealis Book 1) *



  






The commander of HMCS Borealis has a problem. Several, actually, the most pressing of which is that he’s not even supposed to be in charge. Disaster struck during the testing of a new jump drive, leaving the ship crippled and Lieutenant Dillon the highest-ranking officer still alive.

At the far edge of the galaxy, beyond any hope of rescue, it’s up to Dillon to pull the survivors together and get the ship home. As he struggles with the unexpected burden of command, things go from bad to worse.

A fugitive alien priestess arrives, her presence a diplomatic nightmare waiting to happen. A mysterious ship follows them with murderous intent. And the Borealis’ desperate second jump lands them in uncharted space, surrounded by star systems full of dead planets.

With supplies dwindling, Dillon and the crew of the Borealis find themselves in a race against time to solve a centuries-old mystery. Can they stop an ancient enemy from being unleashed? Or are all the planets of the galaxy destined to become burnt worlds?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Murder in Paris (A Year in Europe—Book 1)*



  






A MURDER IN PARIS is the debut novel in a charming new cozy mystery series by USA Today bestselling author Blake Pierce, whose #1 bestseller Once Gone has received 1,500 five-star reviews.

Diana Hope, 55, is still adjusting to her recent separation when she discovers her ex-husband has just proposed to a woman 30 years younger. Secretly hoping they would reunite, Diana is devastated. She realizes the time has come to reimagine life without him—in fact, to reimagine her life, period.

Devoting the last 30 years of her life to being a dutiful wife and mother and to climbing the corporate ladder, Diana has been relentlessly driven, and has not taken a moment to do anything for herself. Now, the time has come.

Diana never forgot her first boyfriend, who begged her to join him for a year in Europe after college. She had wanted to go so badly, but it had seemed like a wild, romantic idea, and a gap year, she’d thought, would hinder her resume and career. But now, with her daughters grown, her husband gone, and her career no longer fulfilling, Diana realizes it’s time for herself—and to take that romantic year in Europe she’d always dreamed of.

Diana prepares to embark on the year of her life, finally turning to her bucket list, hoping to tour the most beautiful sights and sample the most scrumptious cuisines—and maybe, even, to fall in love again. But a year in Europe may have different plans in store for her. Can A-type Diana learn to go with the flow, to be spontaneous, to let down her guard and to learn to truly enjoy life again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Magical Cool Cats Mysteries Volume 2 (Magical Cool Cat Mysteries)*



  






Boxed Set Volume 2 includes 4 mysteries!
In Meow Baby, a pregnant woman disappears and Grace and Jack discover a skeleton that carries the secrets of the heart that once beat within it.

In Cupake Kitty, when a singer at their engagement party dies, Grace and Jack follow the trail of a bootlegger's dame to TiaJuana. 

In Meow or Never, they rush to find a wealthy stockbroker's missing wife. 

In Catty Corner, when an art heist happens during Grace and Jack's rooftop cocktail party, the cool cats pounce on the trail of a collector who finds art as intoxicating as catnip.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Killing At The Track (The Jeri Howard Series Book 9)*



  






*THE LURE OF THE TRACK, A RIDE ON THE WILD SIDE, AND DANGER AT EVERY TURN…*
*"This little gem of a mystery centers around murder, mayhem and race-fixing* at a fictional racetrack ... Dawson, a longtime racing fan, has really done her homework well... " _--California Thoroughbred_

Intrepid Jeri Howard, Janet Dawson’s savvy female private eye, steps into the Winner’s Circle in Dawson's NINTH action-packed mystery, set almost entirely at a track seething with intrigue. *Author Dawson takes us to the fascinating and forbidden backside,* where you practically need a hotwalker for the humans, as owners fret, jockeys throw fits, and vets sweat to hold overworked horses together with duct tape.

Overworked is a hazard of the job, but “injured” can result in lost fortunes or death—and not just death for horses, as Jeri soon finds out. You don't have to be a detective to know that *if it's a track, there’s always a bad actor out there, looking to make a killing the easy way.* And if they have to kill to do it, our intrepid PI’s not going to rest until the desperation stakes.

So here’s how it goes—*one dead jockey, then two dead jockeys, three exotic poisons, and several possible payoffs*—Jeri’s positively in a lather! But you can wager she’s going to show her stuff in the stretch and take home the purse. (She’s reliable that way.)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Pebble Cove: A Cozy Mystery Box Set: Books 1-3*



  






*Book 1 - Steeped in Suspicion*
When Rosemary Woodmere inherits her estranged grandmother's Victorian teahouse, she doesn’t expect to also inherit a ghost named Asher from the 1920s.
Things get weirder for Rosemary.
Her grandma was supposedly murdered.
A body washes up on the beach, and the police suspect her of the man's murder.
She's trying to navigate her newfound ability to talk to ghosts.
And she doesn't even know the first thing about tea.
Rosemary's experience as a librarian hasn't prepared her to solve a murder, but everyone around her is steeped in suspicion, and she has to find the truth before someone else ends up dead.

*Book 2 - Matcha Do About Murder*
When a local man drops dead after drinking a matcha tea latte, Rosemary Woodmere suspects foul play. As a witness to the murder, she’s called in for questioning.
At the station, she meets a new ghost and learns the town’s police force has a dark past when it comes to covering up murder. She might be off the hook, but can she let the case go when she fears the police might be repeating history?
To make things even more difficult, Rosemary’s life with ghosts is getting complicated. While she searches for the truth about how Asher died, Rosemary attempts to help a local spirit encountering her own difficulties with her death. And while a little ghostly help might give Rosemary a leg up in this case, will it be enough when she comes face-to-face with the real killer?

*Book 3 - A Score to Kettle*
Rosemary is excited to cater her first event at the newly opened commune’s full moon festival. When a young woman is found murdered in her yurt, it’s clear these rich wannabe hippies aren’t as peaceful as they pretend.
As the investigation unfolds, Rosemary realizes these commune members have more secrets than they do trust funds. She can’t help but feel Chief Clemenson is, again, one step behind.
In addition to working the case, being at The Pines provides the perfect opportunity to investigate Asher’s death. Solving any mystery is difficult; solving one over a century old seems almost impossible. But just as Rosemary starts to make headway in both cases, a violent storm rolls in from the sea. Will the wind and rain wash away any hope of finding the murderer?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Let Me In (Morgan Young Book 1)*



  






*All he wanted was to stop a killer.
He never knew what it would cost.*

Morgan Young only took the small cases - the ones he knew he could solve - but when Detective Gary Lee arrives on his doorstep asking for help, he's given no choice. Two women are dead, and they have to find the killer before he strikes again.

Before he knows it, Morgan is in the middle of a revenge story that darkens with every twist. While victims are dropping like flies and his abilities are being questioned, he has one chance to find the serial killer, and that opportunity is passing him by. Fast.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Lisa Emmer Historical Thrillers Vol. 1-2 (Lisa Emmer Historical Thriller Series) *



  






Papyrologist Lisa Emmer’s world flips when the Surete meets her at her Metro station with news of the savage murder of the esteemed Paris historian Dr. Raimond Foix, her friend and mentor in the study of ancient documents. Horrified, Lisa finds clues at the crime scene left behind for her by her mentor—clues to secrets kept hidden for centuries, one of which is Lisa’s own identity, secret even from her.
Since she was a child Lisa had suffered from uncontrollable fugue states. Now she discovers just in time that what she always thought was a liability may in fact be an almost paranormal ability to see things in ways others cannot.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Will Harper Florida Thrillers: Vol. 1-4 (Will Harper Mystery Series Book 7)*



  






This enticing Florida mystery series opens with a bang—and never stops—thanks to protagonist Will Harper, *a semi-retired reporter and burgeoning sleuth who spends most of his time aboard his live-in yacht in the Florida Keys—when he’s not solving hard-boiled murder mysteries*. _Nice work if you can get it. _And if you can avoid making the kind of enemies—mobsters, local officials, politicians, and industry good ole’ boys among them—who would gladly contribute to your untimely demise.

MILLION DOLLAR STAIRCASE

Will thinks fast when he discovers his girl friend’s the victim of a frame-up. He sees instantly why they can’t go to the cops—the mayor, the city manager, and for all Will knows, every official in town could be in on it.

It’s the latest offensive in a case of municipal bullying that’s busted many a bank account and broken many a heart—something that sounds so boring you could doze off just reading the words: _Eminent Domain_. But it’s anything but boring when it enters your life as the legal justification for waltzing in and power-grabbing your property-- business, buildings, and all.

GUILTY MONEY

Will Harper thinks his latest story’s about Florida’s prison problems. It seems that budget cuts have led to police departments turning to creative schemes to raise money. Grove County’s version involves arresting citizens for minor charges and then driving up their bail when a search of the citizen’s home too conveniently turns up drugs.

But the usual guilty money scheme has been improved upon by a corrupt deputy, Deke Snyder, who’s skimming money from the jail. Once Will finds that out, Deputy Deke sics all his buddies on him*–*which include every cop in town.

FLORIDA BURNING

A toxic algae bloom in Lake Okeechobee that’s as thick as guacamole. A deadly pollutant from a cane field. And an environmentalist dead in a cane field fire. Coincidence? Florida PI Will Harper knows damn well it’s not.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Silent One (A DI Erica Swift Thriller Book 2) *



  






*How far would you go to hide the truth?*


*A student murdered.
A professor arrested.
A teenager with a secret…*

In the halls of residence of an East London university campus, eighteen-year-old Paige Arland wakes to a bed full of blood and no memory of how it got there.
DI Erica Swift’s life has been turned upside down after her encounter with the killer known as _The Eye Thief_, but when she gets the call alerting her to a body found on a university campus, she’s determined not to allow her grief to affect her work.
The killing is brutal—a young man with his whole future ahead of him—and it’s up to Erica and her team to find the person responsible.
But someone’s not talking.
When another student’s body is found, Erica finds herself in a race against time to stop the killer…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Last Mission of the Seventh Cavalry *



  






A unit of the Seventh Cavalry is on a mission over Afghanistan when their plane is hit.

Sergeant James Alexander, Private Kady Sharakova, Private Charley Kawalski, PFC Autumn Eaglemoon, PFC Sparks Campbell, and nine other soldiers bail out of the burning plane.

When they hit the ground, they are not in Afghanistan. Not only are they four thousand miles from their original destination but it appears they have descended two thousand years into the past where primitive forces fight each other with swords and arrows.

The platoon is thrown into a battle where they must choose sides quickly or die. They are swept along in a tide of events so powerful that their courage, ingenuity and weapons are tested to the limits of their durability and strength.

The four women in the unit are trained soldiers, skilled in the art of combat, but they are not prepared for the brutal reality of war. They are more than capable of fighting alongside the men, and, at times, defending the others in close quarters fighting. But when the battle is won, they must come to grips with their destruction of life.

The Seventh is forced to join Hannibal’s army and fight his battles, at least until they can find their way home. However, as their journey takes them over the Alps and down the length of Italy, friendship and even romance begins to form between these hardened soldiers from past and present. Powerful bonds that reshape each soldier’s hopes and dreams for the future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Moonglow Cafe*



  






New York reporter Paige MacKenzie has a hidden motive when she heads to the small town of Timberton, Montana. Assigned to research the area's unique Yogo sapphires for the Manhattan Post, she hopes to reconnect romantically with handsome cowboy Jake Norris. The local gem gallery offers the material needed for the article, but the discovery of an old diary, hidden inside the wall of a historic hotel, soon sends her on a detour into the underworld of art and deception.

Each of the town's residents holds a key to untangling more than one long-buried secret, from the hippie chick owner of a new age café to the mute homeless man in the town park. As the worlds of western art and sapphire mining collide, Paige finds herself juggling research, romance and danger. With stolen sapphires and shady characters thrown into the mix, will Paige escape the consequences of her own curiosity?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Alvarez Family Murder Mysteries: Vol 1-7*



  






*NOW ALL SEVEN DELICIOUSLY FUNNY DETECTIVE COZIES..!*
Lee Alvarez is a* ferret. Not the cute, 4-legged kind but the cute 2-legged kind *sniffing out dastardly cybercrimes and the occasional murder for Discretionary Inquiries, a family-owned detective agency in the heart of Silicon Valley. This set is for cozy readers who can't get enough of a smart-mouthed woman sleuth out to please her never-had-a-bad-hair-day mother, computer-genius brother, gourmet chef uncle, and energetic orange and white cat, Tugger. *Now you can get all seven with one click—a delicious Kindle deal!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Voyages of the Seventh Carrier: Books 1 - 3 (The Voyages)*



  






*For more than forty years the Yonaga – once Imperial Japan’s finest battleship – lay trapped beneath a glacier. Now, they have been freed from their icy prison.*

The crew are determined to complete their mission and soon set sail for Pearl Harbor, decades after the Second World War ended.

Unaware of this ghostly mission from the past, Ted "Trigger" Ross travels aboard the steamer _Sparta_, through the Bering Sea. When the two ships cross each other's paths, a baffling but deadly conflict erupts as the Japanese soldiers continue their mission which, to them, has never been revoked.

Over three fascinating novels, Peter Albano explores the questions posed by this conflict: ones of loyalty, patriotism, war and alternative history. The three books in this box set are continued in the acclaimed eleven-part series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Advocate's Labyrinth (The Advocate Series Book 12) *



  






When Attorney Sabre Brown’s eccentric Aunt Goldie dies, leaving a series of cryptic notes, Sabre launches the most intriguing and frustrating investigation of her life. While sorting through the piles of junk her hoarder aunt left behind, Sabre must keep Goldie’s greedy, dysfunctional children at bay. But she also discovers unexpected treasures, family secrets, and her aunt’s suspicions that someone was trying to kill her.

But soon Sabre is torn in another direction when she takes a case involving four children whose brother was murdered in their home, and no evidence of who killed him.

When her PI boyfriend and good-natured brother step in to help, they also get caught up in the labyrinth of clutter, deceit, and attempted murder. Sabre must hold everything together long enough to bring a killer to justice, protect the child’s siblings, and carry out her aunt’s bizarre last wishes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**ravel by Night: A gripping thriller noir*



  






*A nebulous memory. Caught in a dangerous trap. A life-changing discovery. *

When Yalina wakes in hospital following surgery, she doesn’t recognise her own parents.
Following her release, she decides to meet her estranged brother, Ali, in Sheffield. On her arrival, Yalina is taken to a house where girls are held against their will and forced into sex slavery. Too late, she realises she has fallen into a trap.
Over time, Yalina discovers a love of playing the old piano that lives in the house. It keeps her sane. As friendships blossom between the women, Yalina finds herself taking a young girl, Rebecca, under her wing.
When the women are threatened with violence, Yalina reluctantly accepts help from a stranger she met in the house. But he carries a secret that could impact on her whole life.
Will Yalina escape her captors? And how will she cope with the unexpected revelation?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Roam *



  






*Three strangers searching for something out of reach*
Sarah Cate, celebrating her twenty-first birthday, is pushed over the edge after car trouble strands her in the middle of nowhere with an angry, unstable boyfriend.
Kevin Reed, a troubled adolescent abused by a loveless father, roams the night in his black Camaro, looking to pay forward one of the few acts of kindness he’s ever received.
Scotty Mason, plagued by profound guilt and completely detached from his world, is haunted by the unshakable fear that something inside him is dangerously broken and cannot be fixed.
When their lives intersect in an unsavory hotel with a bloody history, all three will struggle to exorcise their personal demons, unaware that a bigger threat is looming . . . and waiting for the right moment to strike.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Courage in Camouflage: A collection of true stories told by some of the country’s finest military combat veterans*



  






*Inspirational stories*
Courage in Camouflage is a fascinating collection of stories based on individual interviews with military veterans young and old from all across the United States. Most of these brave men and women served considerable time in combat during sometimes historic battles in World War II, Korea, Vietnam, Operation Desert Storm, Desert Shield, and the longstanding fight against terrorism in the Middle East. Most all have gone on to successful lives outside the military, but things they saw and did during wartime haunt many of them to this day.*Life-changing experiences*
Mike O’Hara, a Massachusetts native who now lives in central Texas, survived three tours in Vietnam but developed a serious drinking problem that nearly killed him.“ After the first tour,” O’Hara says, “I learned (that) you don’t make friends – because then it hurts when they get killed. If you don’t make friends, and you just have acquaintances, then it’s just something that happens." Story after story like O’Hara’s clearly show the hardships these soldiers endure and the sacrifices they made to serve their country, and they did it with honor and pride.*Best of the best*
These remarkable accounts were first published as a weekly series written by award-winning journalist John Clark in the Killeen Daily Herald newspaper. Read this collection and learn more about what goes in on the hearts and minds of the dedicated men and women who so selflessly defend our freedom. They truly are the best of the best.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Wizardoms: Eye of Obscurance (Fate of Wizardoms Book 1) *



  






*A rollicking adventure:* Can a quick-witted thief assassinate an almighty wizard lord? 
_"Good old-fashioned fantasy, dripping with action, intrigue, and snark" - Author Graham Austin-King_

Power. The ambitious thirst for it.

In a realm where wizards rule, those able to claim a throne are granted the power of a god.
*How can one defeat a god?*

A clever thief, a determined acrobat, and a troubled dwarf are joined by an old storyteller as they attempt the impossible: Assassinate a wizard lord. *Their slim hope relies on an enchanted amulet, the Eye of Obscurance.*

These unwitting pawns are embroiled in a contest of wizards. The stakes: *The fate of the world.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Chronicles of the Enlai: The Complete Fantasy Adventure Trilogy*



  






*Three Books. 1000+ pages of mind-blowing magic, sinister villains, action-packed adventure. Fans of Michael Anderle, Sarah Noffke, Lindsay Buroker, and Craig Martelle will love this complete trilogy, bundled into one epic omnibus edition.

Book 1: The Nexus Mirror*
For over a hundred years, the Enlai have been locked in a devastating war, decimating the legendary tribe of Surgers. When Roko, the mastermind leader of the Following, discovers that one Surger still lives, he deploys every warrior, killer-drone, and beast at his disposal to capture the young girl. Only a single human stands in his way, a simple man thirsting to avenge the death of his father.

*Book 2: The Legend of Solis*
When the United States government wages war against the super-powered Enlai, Tobias Ford, the President's adopted son, must join the front lines. However, while Tobias tries so hard to honor his father and country, he makes a discovery which forces him to question everything he had ever believed in- his father, his country, and even his own identity.

*Book 3: The Chamber of Genesis*
When an ancient, powerful god threatens to return from the dead, followed by his army of corrupted angels, the entire planet of Genesis is at risk. Suriel, the Kingdom’s dashing, young Prince, finds himself in an unlikely alliance with a simple village girl as they set out to save their ravaged homeworld.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*True Crime Case Histories - Volume 4: 12 Disturbing True Crime Stories (True Crime Collection)*



  





*12 True Crime Stories of Murder & Mayhem*
*Fourth Book of the True Crime Case Histories Series (2020)*
If you’ve read the previous volumes of the True Crime Case Histories series, you know that I like to start with a brief word of warning. The stories included in this book are truly depraved and shocking. They are not for the squeamish. Many true crime television shows and news articles often leave out the gruesome details, simply because they may be too much for the average viewer or reader. With my books, I try not to leave out the details no matter how vicious they may have been. My intention is not to shock, but to provide a clear and accurate description of some of the most evil minds of the world. Though the stories are brief, I do my best to include enough detail so that the reader can get a better look into the demented mind of the killer.

This volume features twelve of the most incomprehensible stories of the last sixty years. Trying to understand the motivation behind murders like these can be an exercise in futility. But one thing is for sure, — the stories in this volume will keep you turning pages.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Jack Dillon Dublin Tales, Volumes 1-5 *



  






*The first five books in the best selling Jack Dillon Dublin Tales series:

Welcome, Sweet Dreams, Mirror Mirror, Silver Bullet, and Fair City Blues.

“Witty, clever and riveting. US Marshall Jack Dillon is sent to Dublin where the door on his career is about to be slammed shut, better hang on for a wild ride…” - Criminal Behavior*

*Have you met Jack Dillon?*

*He's a US Marshal who ends up on ‘special assignment’ in Dublin. The Irish Mob, the Russian Mob, corruption, bodies, murders, vendettas, a target on his back . . . it’s a busy time!

Jack Dillon Dublin Tales, you're about to be throughly entertained.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Mean High Tide (Thorn Series Book 3) *



  






Beneath the still blue waters off Key Largo a woman dives into a dazzling array of color. But behind the shimmering schools of fish, somewhere in the shadows of the reef, a death trap awaits. In minutes one life will be expertly, brutally taken, and another plunged into a mean season of fury, obsession, and revenge... His name is Thorn, his world is mangrove islands, open waters, and the ghosts of a too-violent past. Darcy Richards was everything to him. Now, finding her killer is. Wading into a seething mystery, Thorn is catapulted into a nightmare of violence and deception. There lurks a sensual young woman with a hard come-on, an aging former mobster, and a diabolical ex-CIA man. What they all have in common is each other's mad ruthlessness -- and a little red fish that will make some people very rich, and others very dead...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*15 Minutes: A Romantic Comedy Mystery (Maizie Albright Star Detective Book 1)*



  






”Child star and hilarious hot mess Maizie Albright trades Hollywood for the backwoods of Georgia and pure delight ensues. Maizie's my new favorite escape from reality.”— *Gretchen Archer, USA Today bestselling author of the Davis Way Crime Caper series*

Three Teen Choice Awards, One Emmy Nomination, and several Maxim covers later, Maizie Albright was an ex-teen star, stuck in reality show hell, and standing before a California judge.
She has one chance for a new life: return home to Black Pine, Georgia, and get a job that has nothing to do with show business.

So why not become a private detective—the person she played during the happiest days of her life?
Maybe because…
First: She's got 10 days to get and keep the job.
Second: She has to convince the only private investigator in town to hire her.
Third: She lost the client's wife on the first day. (And the woman may be dead…)
Fourth: She just might be falling in love with her new boss. And she just might have lost him his business.
But what has she got to lose, other than imprisonment, her dignity, and possibly, her life?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Stiff in the Sand: Cozy Mystery (Cape Hope Mysteries Book 1) *



  






New jobs can be murder…

At least, that’s what it seems like to Emma Harmon of Cape Hope. She’s got a new job blogging about food and she’s super-thrilled to be traveling to a new resort to sample the fare and meet local celebrities. One of who is First-Kiss-Robbie. The first boy to kiss her, he’s a famous chef now.

She finds out her photographer is a hot guy with a major chip on his shoulder. More like an iceberg, considering the way Deke treats her.

She’s not so thrilled when she discovers a body in the sand dunes. One with a knife sticking out of him. A chef knife. Robbie’s chef knife.

She’s even less thrilled when she makes the mistake of handling the knife.

Now, she’s under suspicion and Detective McHottie’s got his eye on her—and not in a good way.

Can she find the real killer before she becomes his target?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Witchnapped in Westerham (Paranormal Investigation Bureau Cozy Mystery Book 1)*



  






From USA Today bestselling author Dionne Lister comes an exciting new paranormal cosy mystery series.

All it takes is one morning for Sydney Photographer Lily Bianchi's life to go off the rails and over a cliff.

A well-dressed English woman turns up at her door, swearing she's a witch. If that’s not crazy enough, she explains Lily’s brother, James, has been kidnapped and the Paranormal Investigation Bureau needs Lily’s help finding him.

And the craziest part? The Englishwoman tells Lily she's a witch too. Before she can say, “Where’s my coffee?” she’s on a plane bound for Westerham, England. Unfortunately, England’s not as welcoming as she hoped--she's barely arrived before she gets set up, arrested and almost shot.

Things can only get better from here, right? Yeah, right…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Best Murder in Show (Sophie Sayers Village Mysteries Book 1)*



  






*A dead body on a carnival float at the village show.*

A clear case of murder in plain sight, thinks new arrival Sophie Sayers - but why do none of the villagers agree?

What dark secrets are they hiding to prevent her unmasking the murderer, and who holds the key to the mystery?

- Hector, the gorgeous but enigmatic owner of the village bookshop

- Joshua, the intrusive yet insightful old man from next door

- Carol, village shopkeeper, the fount of village gossip, not all of it reliable

And what is that mysterious ingredient that almost knocks Sophie out when she takes tea at the village bookshop? (Not the best way to start a job interview.)

Can Sophie unearth the clues tucked away in this outwardly idyllic Cotswold village before anyone else comes to harm, not least herself?

For fans of classic cozy mysteries everywhere, _Best Murder in Show _will make you laugh out loud at the idiosyncrasies of English country life, and rack your brains to discover the murderer before Sophie can.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*DEAD MECH (Apex Trilogy Book 1)*



  






In a post-apocalyptic far future, there is only one thing that can save the fragile civilizations humanity has cobbled together: the mechs. A ragtag crew of mech pilots must battle the undead hordes, cannibal tribes, and religious cults in a daily race to keep humanity safe. But now a threat worse than anything has surfaced and is growing stronger. The undead have reanimated in their own battle machines and created the rise of the Dead Mechs!

Dead Mech is a zombie-filled, post-apocalyptic, military scifi, mech action/adventure novel like no other!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Ravenglass Chronicles: episodes one to four*



  






*A magical awakening...*

Kat is first in line, but the last thing she wants to do is rule.

When the day she's been dreading finally arrives, she's forced to choose between obeying her mother and giving her life to the Empire, or following her own path towards a magical destiny.

Will Kat obey her mother and go through with an arranged marriage, or will she follow her heart towards forbidden love?

As Kat is forced to endure a series of humiliating rituals, will she come to terms with being first in line to the Ostreich throne?

With only her apprentice friend, Hansel, and wyvern, Witz, as advisers, Kat must decide whether to accept her fate or follow her heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Dog That Laid Eggs: Every Monster Comes From Somewhere*



  






*Something Strange is Happening in Bufkin County*
Hitch saw his dog Salem’s golden frame collapsed and quivering on the ground, and he knew something was wrong. She’d been fine the day before, swimming in the creek just as careless as a dog swimming in a creek should be, but Salem was now moaning, fussing and generally acting as if a cat had just been elected governor.
Hitch knelt down in front of his dog and felt her fur, which was a little mangy. He also noticed how swollen Salem’s belly was. _The ol' girl's giving birth!_ He thought. _And her unborn offspring's roughly the size and shape of a gigantic egg!_

*What Will Happen When it Hatches?*
If you think this is the end of the tale, then you don’t know Bufkin County. Come along with young Hitch, Constable Buford Bumford and Jethro as they discover that their dog Salem is going to launch something that will turn their lives upside down, and change the world in ways that no one could ever imagine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Granny's Got a Gun (Secret Agent Granny Book 1)*



  






*A hilarious mystery series from USA TODAY Bestselling Author Harper Lin*

Barbara Gold, a retired CIA agent, is bored out of her skull in Cheerville, a small town in New England—until a man is poisoned during a book club meeting for seniors. Everyone thinks Lucien had a heart attack, but from his symptoms, Barbara knows someone has slipped poisoned into his cake or drink. Even though she is no longer undercover, Barbara feels as if she’s only playing the part of a sweet grandmother, but this may just be her most useful cover yet. 

The clock ticks as she investigates who in the Cheerville Active Readers’ Society would want Lucien dead. It’s only a matter of time before his death is declared murder and the police start hounding everyone.

Suddenly Barbara’s CIA training is useful again, and Cheerville is starting to seem not so dull after all…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Last Word (Kate Reid Thrillers Book 7) *



  






Someone is sending a message to Congressman Grant Copeland and bodies are turning up with striking similarities. A single shot to the head. A single word written on a piece of fabric left in the victims’ mouths. The BAU team at FBI’s Washington Field Office is asked to consult.

Special Agent Kate Reid works under SSA Jameson now that Nick Scarborough has been transferred to Quantico. With Kate in the process of applying for a transfer to join him, this investigation is crucial as she is assessed by her potential new supervisor, SSA Noah Quinn.

The case, however, is thrown into disarray when Detective Anthony Phelps, an unwitting participant in this joint investigation, attempts to shut out Kate and her team.

Determined to get to the bottom of Phelps’ motivation, Kate begins to lose focus on the victims and instead shifts her resources to discovering what the detective is hiding and why he seems hell-bent on protecting the congressman.

With leads running dry, Agent Jameson issues Kate an ultimatum. Back off the detective and return her attention to finding the killer, or risk denial for the highly-coveted position at Quantico. Will Kate listen to her head or her heart?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Million Dollar Staircase: A Florida Thriller (Will Harper Mystery Series Book 1)*



  






*A VERY GOOD FRIEND…
WOULD HELP YOU HIDE A BODY*

This irresistible Florida mystery opens with a bang and never stops: *“Start the boat! We’ve got to get rid of this body.”*

That’s Will Harper speaking, ex-journalist, budding detective, and very very good friend, thinking fast when he discovers his girl friend’s the victim of a frame-up. *He sees instantly why they can’t go to the cops—the mayor, the city manager, and for all Will knows, every official in town could be in on it.*

It’s the latest offensive in a case of municipal bullying that’s busted many a bank account and broken many a heart—something that sounds so boring you could doze off just reading the words: _Eminent Domain_. But *it’s anything but boring when it enters your life as the legal justification for waltzing in and power-grabbing your property-- business, buildings, and all.*

It’s just happened to Will’s very good friend Sandy, who’s worked like a demon to build her marina business and now learned the city’s claiming it-- at a fraction of its value --for a big development that just about every fat cat in town has invested in. Sandy’s fighting the play like a hellcat and knows all too well that *the murdered man on her boat is someone just like her—a pawn who got in the way.* Anyone could have done it. Everyone’s out to get her.

Good thing she has a knight in shining armor who happens to be an ace investigator!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Baking is Murder (Bee's Bakehouse Mysteries Book 1) *



  






_Springdale is the same quaint little town Jessie Henderson remembers from her childhood... until somebody winds up dead._

It was supposed to be a fresh start after losing her job and getting divorced, but the day after Jessie Henderson moves to Springdale, the whole town is thrown into chaos by the news that somebody has been murdered.

Worse still, one of the last places the victim was seen was in Jessie’s aunt’s coffee shop.

Jessie doesn’t know the first thing about police investigations, but she can’t help but get involved when she discovers that one of her childhood friends is the prime suspect and nobody believes that she’s been set up.

Can Jessie save her friend and avoid putting herself in danger?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Hush Now Baby (Sloane Monroe Book 6) *



  






*USA Today Best Selling Book*

_"This book had me turning pages way past my bedtime."_ - Sharyn Bradford Lunn, bestselling fiction author

*On a crisp, fall night, Serena Westwood wakes to the faint stirs of her crying baby*.

Bottle in hand, she tiptoes to the other side of the house, sneaks up to the crib, looks in. A wave of panic grips her as her real nightmare begins. Inside the crib, there is no baby.

If you're a fan of Sue Grafton and Mary Higgins Clark, you'll love these suspenseful mysteries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Conflict in Little Leaf Creek (A Little Leaf Creek Cozy Mystery Book 3) *



  






*Living in the country comes with temperamental goats, an ornery next-door neighbor, and a mysterious murder…*

Cassie Alberta is loving her new life in Little Leaf Creek. She is getting over the sudden death of her husband, appreciating what small town life has to offer and is enjoying getting to know the locals and their secrets. She is slowly learning how to live next to two cheeky goats and has fallen in love with her neighbor’s endearing dog. But life becomes a whole lot more complicated when she finds the dead body of an orchard owner.

Cassie partners with her antisocial ex-cop neighbor to help solve the murder. Her hands are full, as Thanksgiving is right around the corner and she is determined to try and bring her friends together for a feast, but they would prefer to remain alone. Not to mention the fact that two hunky locals have caught her attention. Cassie peels back layers of clues and suspects to try and get to the core of the murder and uncover the murderer.

Will the murderer be caught in time so that Cassie can have the Thanksgiving she longs for?

Recipe included: Lattice Apple Pie


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Chronic Decimation*



  






Lucas has a rare mental disorder called "Chronic Decimation" that compels him to kill every tenth person he meets. A psychologist and a mathematician team up to cure him. Following the advice of a coffee mug, the future of profanity, and the terrible secret behind Tuesdays, all in Chronic Decimation - a new wacky comedy from author Andrew Stanek, whose reputation has been chronically decimated by his writing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Uncle and Ants: A Silicon Valley Mystery (Book 1)*



  






*Mysterious attacks. Mischievous nieces. Can a clueless uncle catch a tech-savvy killer … and be home before bedtime?*
When a freak accident hospitalizes Marty Golden’s sister and condemns him to babysitter duty, he thinks it’s just another case of hardwired bad luck in Silicon Valley. Until a suspicious murder suggests the mishap was no mere coincidence. Something must be done.
Too bad this quirky, fashion-backward uncle isn’t exactly hero material.
Convinced his sister is in mortal danger, this amateur sleuth follows clues to an oddball array of suspects. Armed with nothing but an eye for detail and powers of self-delusion, Marty tangles with gangsters, a cantankerous school secretary, and a perplexing woman he can’t help but fall for. Glitches in his investigation seem like a piece of cake compared to dinner-prep and bedtime stories with his two precocious, pre-teen nieces.
Can Marty catch the culprit, save his sister, and get his life back in order before he gets unplugged?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Side Hustle (The 509 Crime Stories Book 1)*



  






*A financial blogger’s death. A detective’s shameful secret. Murder binds them together.*
A young man is found dead at the bottom of his stairs.
Could it simply have been an accident or was it something more sinister?
That’s the question Major Crimes Detective Quinn Delaney must answer. Along with his partner, Detective Marci Burkett, Quinn soon discovers that there are unseen layers when it comes to this case.
Unfortunately, someone’s meddling in the investigation—a friend of the deceased hoping to help. He’s sticking his nose where it doesn’t belong, causing the wrong people to take notice, and creating new problems for the detectives.
Secrets, lies, and double crosses will be exposed as they hunt for the truth.
But Quinn has his own secret he’s hiding from both his partner and the department—one which could derail his career.
Can he find the murderer while keeping his secret intact?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Long Cold Winter (The 509 Crime Stories Book 2) *



  






*A thirty-year old case. A body discovered in the snow. For one grieving detective, it's going to be a long, cold winter.*
After the passing of his wife, Major Crimes Detective Dallas Nash is handed a cold case to ease him back into the job.
Three decades prior, a teenaged girl was strangled to death. Upon examining her file, Nash makes a startling revelation--as a teenager, he saw the girl shortly before that fateful day.
Soon, Nash is dispatched to a separate wintery crime scene. Amid a heavy snow fall, there are no witnesses and no suspects to the murder.
As the temperature remains freezing under a heavy gray sky, can Dallas Nash find two killers--one of which has remained hidden for thirty years?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Henry Gallant and the Warrior (The Henry Gallant Saga Book 3) *



  






*In the 22th Century, the people of the Solar System have banded together against an alien invasion. Unfortunately, they’re losing—badly.*

As the only Natural remaining in the genetically engineered officer corps of the United Planet’s fleet, Henry Gallant has unique mental abilities that have proven essential to the defense against the Titan invaders. Nevertheless his fellow officers lack faith in him, and worse, he has angered prominent men by speaking truth to power.

Despite this, Admiral Collingsworth has given him command of the Warrior, the most advanced stealth warship in the UP arsenal and ordered him to the alien’s main base to spy, intrigue, and disrupt their war capacity.

Gallant’s mission leads to risky battles and painful choices, but no choice is more personal, or intimate, than the choice to face your own death. And for Henry Gallant—a flawed young man, in a hopeless situation, against overwhelming odds—a dreadful decision looms before him.

He has only one saving grace—he is unafraid.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Cold Solar - A Dark and Gritty Sci-Fi Action Thriller (The Inner Solar War Book 1) *



  






*A dark and gritty page-turner set in a dystopian near-future Los Angeles the year 2048. Written in the spirits of The Hunger Games, Divergent, and Tom Clancy. Gripping characters are put through hell pursuing a worthy goal in a thrilling story of war, romance, betrayal, and secrets.*

A private corporation lands on Mars before NASA in the 2020’s. The secrets they learn from the Martian rock revolutionize energy and genetics for those exposed to an ancient artifact of unknown origin. On Earth, mismanagement of the world economy led to a global collapse. The corporation, rich from its exploits on Mars, buys out the debt of the world governments and takes total control of the globe. Corporate greed drives Earth to treat her own Martian colonies as slaves for personal gain. These colonies throw off the corporate oppression in a violent revolution.

Fast forward to the year 2048 and Bowen, a competition fighter with a twisted sense of sarcastic humor, witnesses his world being ripped in half when the Martian colonists come back bringing a tidal wave of vengeance. In order to survive and stop the horrific violence he learns he must bring a naïve princess of the Martian Empire to safety.

Joanna, a cold-hearted warrior and personal guard of the princess, harbors deep hatred for the corporation and the people of Earth who killed everyone she once held dear on Mars. She learns her leaders are not who they say they are and finds herself caught in the middle of a deep conspiracy fabricated to create the war. She senses her confused feelings toward Bowen constantly splitting between wanting to kill him and wanting to kiss him.

Vladimir, a boisterous alcoholic with a passion for archery, has his nice vacation in Los Angeles turned into a harrowing fight for survival. With luck, skill, and a lot of vodka, he manages to meet up with others seeking to end the war. His attention keeps getting distracted by a hot computer hacker running surveillance for him and his team.

Low spent her whole adult life working as a computer hacker for the corporation. All she’s ever known is punching binary numbers and loyalty to her employers. Upon working an assignment with a crack team thrown together at the last minute she learns she can trust no one in her chain of command. Large powers are committing violent acts to keep the war going, but working together with Bowen, Joanna, and Vladimir, she thinks they might be just enough to set things right.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Hot Solar - A Dark and Gritty Sci-Fi Action Thriller (The Inner Solar War Book 2) *



  






*A dark and gritty page-turner set in a dystopian near-future Los Angeles the year 2048. Written in the spirits of The Hunger Games, Divergent, and Tom Clancy. Gripping characters are put through hell pursuing a worthy goal in a thrilling story of war, romance, betrayal, and secrets.*

In this sequel to Cold Solar, the fragile “cease-fire” between Earth and Mars depends on finding Princess Elaina. Marcus Bowen joins his most hated enemy, Prince Dothan, on the Martians’ elite warship to find out the truth about his heritage and to rescue his team. But what is Dothan’s motive for training him? The only thing more dangerous than learning the truth is the dark reality of the truth itself. Surprising alliances are forged and secrets revealed in this action-packed thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Zero Solar - A Dark and Gritty Sci-Fi Action Thriller (The Inner Solar War Book 3) *



  






*A dark and gritty page-turner set in a dystopian near-future the year 2048. Written in the spirits of The Hunger Games, Divergent, and Tom Clancy. Gripping characters are put through hell pursuing a worthy goal in a thrilling story of war, romance, betrayal, and secrets.*

In this final chapter of the The Inner Solar War trilogy, Marcus Bowen covertly works to reunite his team and release evidence of the grand conspiracy behind the Earth-Mars War. Prince Dothan utilizes his vast resources executing plans of his own to renew the conflict and finish what he started: conquering Earth. If Bowen can release the truth in time Dothan will be exposed for the lying manipulator he is, but time is one thing Bowen is rapidly running out of. These two forces finally clash in an epic battle that will determine the fate of both planets. Amidst an environment of violent combat, Bowen must gamble for the one truth that matters to him with his own life. Journey from Earth to Mars and back again as Cold Solar meets Hot Solar and the chamber of secrets is opened.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Last Airship (Sam Reilly Book 1)*



  






*A long-lost airship with a deadly cargo. . .*

In 1939 a secret airship departed Germany in the dark of night filled with some of the most influential people of its time, each carrying their most valuable possessions. One such item amongst them was as dangerous as it was priceless.

*The airship never reached its destination.*

In present day, former Marine troubleshooter Sam Reilly discovers a missing clue about the lost airship, triggering a violent treasure hunt against the most dangerous and ruthless men in the world today. . .

_. . . and time is running out._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Rogue Wave (Sam Reilly Book 4)*



  






*The offer –* $20 billion split between four leading scientists on alternative energies to purchase and then squash their research lines, which include the recent discovery of a powerful new energy source capable of replacing mankind’s reliance on fossil fuels.

There’s no doubt their discovery is worth ten times that much. But will any one of them live if they refuse?

At the same time, the greatest technological advancement in warfare since the creation of the Atomic bomb has been discovered, and is being offered to the highest bidder.

There is just one problem though; the seller might no longer have any control of the weapon.

Can Sam Reilly weave his way through the web of industrial and political espionage before the human race loses its greatest fight for survival?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Cassidy Project (Sam Reilly Book 5) *



  






*A secret project is about to be reactivated...*

In the middle of the Pacific Ocean in 1962, at the height of the cold war, the U.S. military experimented with electromagnetic pulses created by detonating high atmosphere nuclear bombs. The project was code named _Starfish Prime_.

The primary objective was to develop the ability to produce an EMP with enough force to knock out an entire nation’s communication systems.

The secondary objective, along with its consequences, was deemed too important to national security to ever be released.

In the present day, in the Weddell Sea off the coast of Antarctica, a woman wakes up on a cruise ship to discover she’s the only person left aboard, despite no apparent fault with the ship. . .

. . . and Sam Reilly may be the only person standing in the way of The Cassidy Project.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Nostradamus Equation (Sam Reilly Book 6) *



  






In 1562, Michel de Nostradamus led a small party on an expedition deep into the hostile Desert of Barbary, now known as the Sahara. Without any knowledge of what they might find, the small party had entered the vast desert in search of a miracle.

In the present day, Dr. Zara Delacroix enlists the help of Sam Reilly to hunt for answers about a book she believes was buried in the Sahara centuries earlier to protect humanity from some great catastrophe.

This ancient manuscript was named The Book of Nostradamus. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Aleutian Portal (Sam Reilly Book 8 ) *



  






*A Russian cargo ship sinks in the shallow waters of the Bering Strait, and somehow vanishes without a trace.

In the Colorado Plateau Desert, a cowboy follows a river of sand into an undiscovered ruin.

A tunnel-boring operation between the Alaskan and Siberian peninsulas is stalled when its largest burrowing machine disappears into an abyss.*

Sam Reilly leads a search and rescue mission for the missing ship and crew. What should be a simple operation quickly turns into something much more dangerous. He soon learns that all three strange events are irrevocably interwoven, and unlocking their connection may just hold the key to the survival of the human race.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Code to Extinction (Sam Reilly Book 9)*



  






Extreme weather conditions are wreaking havoc on the world, and baffled scientists are unable to discover the cause.

The most powerful hurricane in history approaches New York, while at the same time atmospheric rivers flood Las Vegas.

Wildfires spread through Canada, and Europe is wracked by powerful earthquakes.

Most bizarre of all: a tempestuous mass of dark, foreboding sky seems to be spreading across the globe.

In Arizona, an astronomer tries to decipher the hidden message inside a thirteen-thousand-year-old megalithic stone, which just might hold the key to everything.

*Can Sam Reilly and his unique team break the Code to Extinction?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Ironclad Covenant (Sam Reilly Book 10) *



  






On May 18th, 1863 – the day the siege of the Confederate stronghold at Vicksburg began – a secret war chest was removed by an ironclad and taken away along the Mississippi River.

It contained a Covenant capable of altering the entire course of the Civil War. Its destination was Washington, D.C.

A place it never reached.

In the present day, Minnesotan senator Arthur Perry has enlisted the help of Sam Reilly to track down his son, who went missing while following a strange lead in the centuries old search for the fabled Meskwaki Gold Spring within Lake Superior.

No one could have suspected that these two events, separated by more than 150 years, were inextricably linked. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Omega Deep (Sam Reilly Book 12)*



  






*Name:* USS Omega Deep
*Cost:* 30 billion dollars
*Class:* Experimental
*Noise Emissions:* Undetectable by current sound monitoring capabilities
*Current Status:* Unknown. Last contact 96 days ago. Presumed sunk. 192 souls lost.

The US Navy’s most advanced nuclear attack submarine, the _USS Omega Deep_ was the first to disappear.

It was followed swiftly by the loss of the Russian spy vessel _Vostok_, and then the _Feng Jian_, a Chinese Aircraft Carrier.

Sam Reilly and his unique team of troubleshooters are requested at the express order of the President of the United States of America to locate the Omega Deep and determine the cause of these unexplained tragedies, before they lead to World War III.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Phoenix Sanction (Sam Reilly Book 14)*



  






On board Phoenix Airlines Flight 318, Andrew Goddard awakens to discover the cockpit empty and all the passengers unconscious.

In the Colorado Monarch Mountains, an old gold miner discovers a fiendish stone mask sealed inside an obsidian chamber.

Sam Reilly has just three weeks to find out how the two unlikely events are connected, and the secret behind it might change everything we thought we knew about humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Hunt for Excalibur (Sam Reilly Book 16) *



  






*On March 11, 2011*, the Japanese fishing trawler, _Hoshi Maru_ accidentally hauled up something deadly into its live-fish hold. The crew, having discovered their mistake, raced toward the harbor in the hope that they might survive.

_*They never made it.*_

Presumed sunk by the tsunami that ravaged the coastline of Japan, its crew were declared dead.

Seven years later, the shipwreck washed up on Cannon Beach, Oregon. By the time the US Department of Fish and Wildlife arrived to investigate, people in the nearby towns had started to die in terrifying and inexplicable ways.

Sam Reilly will need to discover what really happened on board the _Hoshi Maru _– and why all clues point to the Legend of King Arthur…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Tomb of El Dorado (Sam Reilly Book 18 )*



  






*A city cloaked in a legend too dangerous to be true.
An ancient tribe, who has vowed to protect their gods until the end of time.
A shipwreck scattered with gold, and drawings of a mythical beast.*

Sam Reilly is on the hunt to find an ancient tomb, before the secret of El Dorado is lost forever…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Labyrinth Key (Sam Reilly Book 19) *



  






*Fifteen years ago, 8-year-old Ethan Jones watched a stranger bury something in the mining ruins of the Rhyolite Desert, Nevada.*

Even at his young age, he knew what he’d just seen was important.

In present day, a US Navy SEAL takes refuge in a secret chamber beneath the ancient streets of Syria and discovers an unusual stone artifact, like nothing he’d ever seen before.

When news of the discovery reaches Sam Reilly, he is forced to return to his past, where his search for the Master Builders originated – and complete a mission he’d hoped could have stayed unfinished forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Obsidian Chamber (Sam Reilly Book 20)*



  






*In A.D. 79*, Mount Vesuvius erupted and a small girl raced for her life along the cobblestone streets of Pompeii. She needed to survive. She needed to tell someone what she had done so that it could never happen again…

In present day, while Sam Reilly is on a mission to locate the long-lost shipwreck of legendary explorer Ernest Shackleton, a strange code begins to circulate on the internet. It purports to have the answers to some of the world’s most complex engineering and algorithmic problems.

The US government’s brightest minds are racing to be the first to break what has the potential to be the most powerful code on Earth.

*And the most dangerous.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Alexander's Treasure (Sam Reilly Book 22) *



  






*Alexander the Great* was one of the most successful military leaders of all time, conquering vast realms from Syria, to Persia, and as far east as Taxila, India.

In the process, he stripped his enemies of their immense riches. By the time of his death, he had accumulated the greatest wealth on Earth.

Legend has it, fearing assassination, Alexander had his gold minted into _Gold Staters_, coins bearing his likeness, before having his most trusted men transport them to a secret location.

Afterwards, to preserve his secret, Alexander had these men poisoned to death.

_No sign of Alexander’s treasure was ever discovered._

Now Sam and Tom are on the hunt to find it, and there is much more at stake than mere wealth. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Architecture of Survival: Holocaust Diaries (WW2 Memoirs Book 1)*



  






*A Jewish family survives the Holocaust hidden by a Polish family*
In 1939, when the Second World War broke out, the Stein family escaped Poland. Paula, a polyglot architect, and Meir, a textile industrialist, fled with their only child, Israel, to Vilnius, Lithuania, and later to Bialystok, attempting to save themselves from certain death in the extermination camps.
*In the midst of terror, there they found grace*
In August 1943, the Bialystok Ghetto was emptied by the Nazis and all its occupants were sent to extermination. The Steins had managed to remain hidden in the Ghetto for five more weeks, before escaping to their new hideout—the home of a Polish family, backed by a German official, that gave them refuge. They remained hidden there for nearly a year, until the war ended, with the daily danger of being discovered and sent to death. They lived to see Bialystok liberated by the Russian Red Army, and eventually settled in the new state of Israel.
*The events of the Holocaust as they were seen through the eyes of a real middle-class Polish Jewish family*
*Architecture of Survival* brings forward the diaries Paula and Meir Stein wrote while in hideout during the Second World War, accompanied by the vivid visual memories of their son, Israel Stein, who witnessed the horrors as a child. It is a rare historical documentation, read in bated breath.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Captain At War: An American Advisor In Fallujah, Iraq*



  






He is trained and ready for war. Instead of leading Marines into combat, a Marine Captain is given the mission of advising an Iraqi Army battalion in one of the most violent cities in Iraq. The collected stories span seven months of nearly constant combat in 2006 and 2007, at the height of the insurgency in Iraq.
This book is the raw, visceral story of a combat adviser with a lot more combat than advising.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Seasons of the Gunslinger*



  






Sean O'Connor, a former Union soldier turned shootist, is running from his past. In the dead hours of night he is visited by the Devil himself, offering the deal of a lifetime; the power to cheat death and become the most deadly man on the planet. The price? Once a season for a hundred years Sean will do the bidding of the Devil. The rewards are great but what is the real cost? Why choose Sean? What is Old Scratch's goal? Come along as the Devil's gunslinger shoots his way around the world and through time itself. It's gonna be one hell of a ride.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Foothold: The Story of Mankind's First Expedition to the Stars*



  






*Adventure. Adversity. Hope.*

A starship with eight people is launched into the unknown for the epic adventure of a lifetime.

In the second half of the 21st century, Earth is struggling under the load of an ever-increasing population and a degrading environment. The tide of human politics ebbs and flows. Rising above the turmoil, the will is found to build one lone starship and launch it toward Tau Ceti.

Hope for the future, hope for humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*What the Cat Knew (Reg Rawlins, Psychic Investigator Book 1)*



  






*Reg Rawlins, professional con, has really gotten herself into a bind this time.*
The fortune teller gig started as a scam, but she suddenly finds herself tangled up in the case of Warren Blake, a man who she thought was dead. It turns out he may still be alive, but in mortal peril.
Reg has always taken the quick exit, the easy way out, but running out on this racket might mean someone else’s death.
Staying in it might mean hers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Fiesta Burger Murder (A Burger Bar Mystery Book 1) *



  






*A burger, a body, and a Boston detective... murder has never been this complicated.*

Boston Homicide Detective, Christie Watson, wants nothing less than to bury her head in the sand in her hometown, Sleepy Creek, Ohio. Placed on sabbatical for a little ‘over-enthusiasm,’ Chris has to stay out of trouble or risk losing her job for good.

When Chris and her bestie find a dead body in the back yard, she can't resist investigating. And that means trouble, big trouble, and no amount of delicious burgers can keep the real bad guys at bay.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Twelve Years Gone: A Detective Emily Tizzano Vigilante Justice Thriller (Detective Emily Tizzano Vigilante Justice Thrillers Book 1)*



  






*Twelve years gone…*
Sarah Schmidt went out for a hike a month before heading to college on a cross-country scholarship. She never came back.
In the twelve years she’s been gone, the local police have done little to help the family, leaving them with the desperate knowledge that Sarah could still be alive, somewhere, somehow...
The family hasn’t given up their hope for revenge, or at least answers.
Emily Tizzano, a former Chicago PD cold case detective suffering from her own skeletons holds the hope of the family in her hands. Can she overcome her own past in order to help them find Sarah and get the justice they need?
Twelve Years Gone is the first novel in the Detective Emily Tizzano vigilante justice thriller series. If you like Dean Koontz, Robin James and L. T. Ryan, you are going to love this fast-paced suspense thriller series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Five, Six ... Grab your Crucifix (Rebekka Franck, Book 3)*



  






*An enthralling tale from an international bestselling author*
It was supposed to be a vacation, but instead reporter Rebekka Franck confronts her most baffling case yet! When a priest’s exorcism goes awry, Rebekka must pick up the pieces and discover the mystery behind an evil force.
Rebekka and Sune are on a vacation in Northern Zeeland when they suddenly find themselves involved in what turns out to be their strangest case to this date.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*You Have to Believe Me*



  






She has every reason to hate her ex … it doesn't mean she wants him dead.

Every day on her way home from work, Dove Damiani drives past her ex-house, where her ex-husband lives with her ex-dog and her ex-yoga instructor, next to her ex-neighbors and the ex-life she once affectionately described as “frighteningly perfect.”

To outsiders, Dove is bitter and resentful. The divorce left her alone, with nothing but a set of car keys and 50% of a paltry savings account.

So when the lifeless body of her former husband is discovered in the birch grove outside Dove’s apartment on what would have been their fifth wedding anniversary, investigators waste no time making Dove a person of interest.

She swears she didn’t do it. She’s never so much as killed a spider in her thirty-four years.

But as evidence mounts against her, Dove finds herself questioning her memory, her sanity, and even—her innocence.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Memory Closet: A Psychological Suspense Novel*



  






*From Ninie Hammon, the sorceress of psychological suspense comes The Memory Closet, an amnesiac nightmare that will keep you reading through the night with the all lights on.
Each memory could be her last...*
When Anne Mitchell was 11, a horrific accident took the life of her little sister—and every one of Anne's childhood memories went with her. For 25 years, people have told her that losing memories is normal. Trauma will do that to a young girl.
But Anne knows it is a lie.
Dark, fractured memories lurk in the shadows of her mind like monsters. They glide past her mirror in the morning and dance in the reflection of her wine glass at night.
Anne has had enough. She is going home to face her demons.
But in a small town and a small house infected by unspeakable evil, Anne is about to learn that some memories don't give up their secrets so easily. Some memories can't be bargained with or cajoled or brought to heel. Some memories will drive you to the edge of sanity.
*Some memories will kill you.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Amber Storm (Assassin In Paradise Book 1) *



  






*A highly skilled killer

An unexpected reunion

Two worlds collide*

When elite assassin Amber Storm suffers a breakdown mid-mission, she retreats to the one place that made sense in her life. Except, she’s not alone at tropical hideaway Paradise Cove. Her estranged best friend Megan has moved there as well.
Amber quickly discovers running away is never that easy.
With her unforgiving handler hot on her trail and a gang of vicious drug smugglers operating out of the tropical paradise, Amber has little choice but to revert to her killing ways.
As the bullets fly, can Amber keep Megan and her family alive and her true identity a secret?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Sod This for a Game of Soldiers: My Life in Conflict: Corruption, Bombs, Bullets (and the Odd Cockup)*



  






Sod this for a game of Soldiers is a journey through conflict. A personal tale often explained in graphic detail by the author. Intertwining his unique experiences of military conflict and corruption whilst explaining important historical events through his and his family's viewpoint. Starting as the child of a soldier, living through the explosions and bullets of war-torn Aden, where he was blown up by a rocket and hastily evacuated. As a young soldier walking the streets of Belfast experiencing death, shootings, and explosions as well as devising a tactical intelligence system to help identify terrorists. He experienced the trial, and tribulations of being a policeman including experiencing the effects of police corruption. He instigated the sharing of criminal intelligence between the 5 English speaking armed forces and more recently received a commendation from the UN Ambassador to NATO for his work helping governments fight corruption including heading up the UK Ministry of Defence financial crime department.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Hell's Horizon*



  






*A war with no end. A vendetta that will destroy two commanders.*

The war between the Alliance and the Hegemony has spanned countless stars and shed untold blood on a hundred worlds.

For two commanders, Alliance Captain Alcazar and Major Richter of the Hegemony the war has spiraled into a personal feud. Both lead fierce Marines and mechanized soldiers into battle against the other on the green hell of the planet Ayutthaya, and each new fallen warrior only deepens the bitterness and hatred between the two.

But as the conflict rages, the two warriors realize they have more in common than they dare to admit, and their own codes of honor may be what can bring the bloodshed to an end.

If they don’t kill each other first.

US Army and Marine Corps veterans Richard Fox and Jonathan Brazee write the grueling head-to-head action in this military science fiction war novel. Each is a Nebula Award and Dragon Award finalist, with Richard winning the Dragon Award for Best Military Science Fiction Novel. Their war time experiences and years as officers in the United States Military creates a novel that no one else could write, and a story that takes you deep into the darkest moments of war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Legacy Marines (The United Federation Marine Corps' Lysander Twins Book 1) *



  






Esther and Noah Lysander are the twin children of General Ryck Lysander, Commandant of the Marine Corps, leader of the Evolution, and Chairman of the Federation. When they are told that their father and mother have been assassinated, they are both devastated. Cut adrift, they each decide to enlist in the Corps—but for different reasons. Esther feels it is her duty to carry on the family legacy, confident that she can excel and reach the top. Noah simply wants to earn his father’s pride, even if it is too late.

As children of General Lysander, they are not “normal” recruits. Seniors and peers are well aware of their background, and the twins can’t escape the public eye. From under their father’s heavy shadow, the two have to discover his or her personal path in the Corps, even when that seems to pull them apart from each other.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*In Cold Blood: A Mystery Novel*



  







*A boarding school steeped in tradition.
A killer cloaked in darkness.
A campus paralyzed in fear.*

_For Detective Forrest, evil has a distinctive smell. When a young girl is found murdered, strung from a tree at a local boarding school, Forrest fears a connection to French revolution-era savagery.
*But who among the students or teachers is capable of such dark evil?*
Sara Damsgaard is in debt, newly widowed, and desperate to provide for her younger sister.
Her new position as a boarding school headmistress seems like the perfect fresh start.
*If it weren't for the brutal attacks sweeping through the student body.*
To save the school, Forrest and Damsgaard teams up to catch the killer.
When the trail of clues takes an unexpected turn, they come face-to-face with a sinister school tradition with the power to call forth a new reign of terror._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Limoncello Yellow: A Private Investigator Comedy Mystery (Franki Amato Mysteries Book 1) *



  






*Franki's first Mardi Gras is murder...*

Francesca "Franki" Amato is a straight-shooting rookie cop in Austin, Texas, until an embarrassing 911 call prompts her to take a job at her best friend’s PI agency in New Orleans. But Franki soon learns that solving crime in The Big Easy is no Bourbon Street party. Case in point, her first investigation involves the murder of a beautiful boutique manager who was strangled with a cheap yellow scarf, and her primary suspect is her client. When Franki’s not on the clock, she hopes to get cozy with a handsome bank executive named Bradley, but her meddlesome Sicilian nonna has other ideas about who she should date. As Mardi Gras approaches and the boutique mystery deepens, Franki must decipher the odd ramblings of a voodoo priestess, or she could end up single—and the next strangling victim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*An Awful Cat-titude: Cozy Mystery (MEOW FOR MURDER Book 1)*



  






A highly inaccurate vision. A grumpy writer. And a corpse. Welcome to Starry Falls. Running from the mob can be murder.
Confession. I’m no psychic. But I can sort of see the future—albeit not accurately. And you better believe, I’ve never let that little detail stop me from prognosticating my way into a pickle. So when I ticked off the mob, the feds, and my wily ex, I decided to take my Uncle Vinnie’s advice and start over with a new name and new hair color while relying on my old shtick—getting my visionary wires crossed and putting myself in danger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Foreign & Domestic: Texian Armada Saga Book 1 *



  






A warrior’s work is never done.

Attacks are growing by land and by sea. Cameron Grey and a small cadre of veterans are deployed to expose a web of collusion to a sinister terror plot somewhere in the Americas.

As the team digs deeper, they stumble onto an inconceivable conspiracy with global footprints across four continents. An unimaginable discovery puts Cam and company immediately in the cross-hairs of those in the shadows – both at home and abroad. To defend their country they may have to resort to equally unconscionable measures.

Will Cam & his team be able to save their beloved country in time, or will the terrorists’ web run too deep.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*From Arlington to Appomattox: Robert E. Lee’s Civil War, Day by Day, 1861-1865*



  






Douglas S. Freeman’s Pulitzer Prize-winning four-volume study on Robert E. Lee remains the most thorough history of the man. After spending so many years with his subject, Freeman claimed he knew where Lee was every day of his life, from West Point until his death. In fact, there are many gaps in Freeman’s Lee, and hundreds of sources have been discovered in the decades since that have changed many of the accepted “facts” about the general. In _From Arlington to Appomattox: Robert E. Lee’s Civil War, Day by Day, 1861-1865_ author Charles Knight does for Lee and students of the war what E. B. Long’s Civil War Day by Day did for our ability to understand the conflict as a whole. This is not another Lee biography, but it is every bit as valuable as one, and perhaps more so.

Lost in all of the military histories of the war, and even in most of the Lee biographies, is what the general was doing when he was out of history’s “public” eye. We know Lee rode out to meet the survivors of Pickett’s Charge and accept blame for the defeat, that he tried to lead the Texas Brigade in a counterattack to save the day at the Wilderness, and took a tearful ride from Wilmer McLean’s house at Appomattox. But what of the other days? Where was Lee and what was he doing when the spotlight of history failed to illuminate him?

Focusing on where he was, who he was with, and what he was doing day by day offers an entirely different appreciation for Lee. Readers will come away with a fresh sense of his struggles, both personal and professional, and discover many things about Lee for the first time using his own correspondence and papers from his family, his staff, his lieutenants, and the men of his army.

General Lee intended to write a history of the Army of Northern Virginia but died before he could complete his work. Based on hundreds of first-person accounts, _From Arlington to Appomattox_ recreates, as far as such a thing is now possible, a Lee-centric study of what the man experienced on a daily basis. It is a tremendous contribution to the literature of the Civil War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Boy Generals: George Custer, Wesley Merritt, and the Cavalry of the Army of the Potomac *



  






_The Boy Generals: George Custer, Wesley Merritt, and the Cavalry of the Army of the Potomac_ is the first installment in a remarkable trilogy to examine the strategy, tactics, and relationships of the leading Union army’s mounted arm and their influence on the course of the Civil War in the Eastern Theater.

George Armstrong Custer’s career has attracted its fair share of coverage, but most Custer-related studies focus on his decision-making and actions to the exclusion of other important factors, including his relationships with his fellow officers. Custer developed his tactical philosophy within the politically ridden atmosphere of the Army of the Potomac’s Cavalry Corps. His relationship with his immediate superior, Wesley Merritt, was so acrimonious that even Custer’s wife Libbie described him as her husband’s “enemy.”

_The Boy Generals_ examines in detail the steadily deteriorating relationship of two cavalrymen with opposing tactical philosophies, and how this relationship affected events in the field. Custer was a hussar—a firm believer in the shock power of the mounted saber charge—while Merritt was a dragoon, his tactics rooted in the belief that the purpose of the horse was to transport the trooper to the battlefield, where he could fight dismounted with his carbine. With these diametrically opposed belief systems, it was inevitable that these officers would clash. What has often been described as a spirited rivalry was in fact something much darker, an association that moved from initial distaste to acrimony, and finally, outright insubordination on Custer’s part.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Salute to Patriotism: The Life and Work of Major General Howard L. Peckham*



  






A SALUTE TO PATRIOTISM is more than the biography of a dedicated army officer, Howard Louis Peckham. It's also the story of his remarkable family, starting with his ancestors who sailed from England to America in the seventeenth century and their descendants, who bravely served in the Revolutionary War and future wars. It also tells how they dealt with obstacles, tragedy, and success along the highway of life. Additionally, the author brings well-documented insights into her father's career and its significant contribution to the military history of the United States. After graduating from West Point, he served for twenty years in the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers. In 1942 he transferred to the Quartermaster Corps and went to Washington, where he headed the Fuels and Lubricants Division of the Quartermaster Corps. While serving concurrently as a member of the Army-Navy Petroleum Board, he testified before Congress about U.S. Army petroleum needs. For his meritorious work of procuring fuels and allocating them to our armed forces worldwide, he was awarded a Distinguished Service Medal.

In postwar Paris, Howard Peckham headed the American Graves Registration Command and returned more than 80,000 American war dead to the United States. Approximately 60,000 others were interred in ten permanent American cemeteries in Europe, graded and constructed under his command. After his return to the United States, he served in highly responsible positions until his army retirement in 1956. As a civilian, his patriotic service continued when he worked for the Free Europe Committee (secretly funded by the CIA) and traveled abroad to meet with Western European diplomats. His goal was to get them more involved in the Committee's work. Nations behind the Iron Curtain peacefully freed from Communist domination, Howard Peckham believed, would ensure more security for the United States.


----------



## yavianchaa

Syntropy Magazine 1st edition, Issue 3, december 2020.

Dear Friends, Issue 3 of Syntropy Magazine is ready, “The ingenious, imaginative and peculiarity of our reality, portrayed by the particular vision that science provides.” Download free at:



__ https://www.facebook.com/


Enjoy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Blind Gambit: A GameLit novel*



  






*He's the game's only hope…but the truth is, he sucks.*

In the near future, the B-chip allows blind people to see in virtual worlds.

The only time Brian really feels alive is when he's playing Gambit…even though he's the worst player.

When a hacker seeks to destroy the game, Brian’s immune to the weapon that's kicking everyone else out.

But immunity isn't enough. He must level-up to take on Gambit's biggest threat.

With the help of friends and rivals, Brian needs to learn new skills, craft awesome weapons, and discover who or what is trying to tear down the only thing he cares about before it's too late…

In the real world, Brian is forced to confront his disability. But how can he adjust to a world without sight when Gambit offers so much more?

Written by a visually impaired author, Blind Gambit is a GameLit novel as a fun action adventure, filled with geeky references and an authentic perspective on disability.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Silver Light (Alexis Silver Book 1)*



  






*From J.R. Rain and Matthew S. Cox, the bestselling duo that brought you New Moon Rising and Convergence, comes Silver Light, the first in a brand-new fantasy series starring Alexis Silver, mermaid detective!*

For centuries, tales have told of merfolk haunting the seas, strange creatures teasing or helping sailors at their whim, occasionally having them for dinner.

And not in a cordial sense.

Alexis Silver was ahead of her time, a woman too smart to fit into society at the turn of the century. She gave up her dreams of higher education for love, marrying young, but her husband, and the life she wanted, perished in World War I soon after. Heartbroken and restless, she booked passage on a cruise along the West Coast in search of adventure, but adventure found her.

The ship capsized, killing everyone on board, except for her. As she drifted far beneath the waves, inexplicably alive, the reason for her survival flashed by in a streak of silver: a merman.

He had passed along the curse-or gift as Alexis sees it.

A century later, she breaks up the monotony of immortality in the Pacific Northwest working as a private investigator. The long-dormant maternal instincts of her resident Dark Master kick in when a nice older couple hire her to find their missing son and his family. Her instincts tell her this isn't like her usual jilted-spouse cases.

If she doesn't work fast, a little girl is going to die.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Killer Bait: A Clarity Bloom Humorous Mystery Novel *



  






Social media expert Clarity Bloom is loving her job at a high-tech gadget corporation in Seattle—that is, until her BFF Janice turns up dead.

Much to the chagrin of her brother, Zen, a homicide detective, Clarity throws caution to the wind and jumps into the investigation with both feet.

Zen’s ultra-handsome detective partner, Hunter, encourages Clarity to learn self-defense—especially since she’s getting closer to discovering who the killer is. Using her social media sleuthing skills, she sets out to bait the murderer.

Is she clever enough to entrap the killer? Or will she end up as the catch of the day?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Harry Starke (The Harry Starke Novels Book 1)*



  






For an ex-cop turned private investigator, I’ve carved out a pretty nice life for myself. Yes, life is good, but that doesn’t stop me from seeking closure and justice for victims of the darker side of Chattanooga. Some would call me reckless. But I’m just doing it my way, and it works. These then are my stories.


Book 1: It was on a wild December night in 2015, close to midnight, when I found myself on the Walnut Street Bridge. Moments later I was staring down into the terrified eyes of a young woman—just seconds before she slipped through my fingers and fell to her death. Who was she? Why did she kill herself? The look on that girl’s face will haunt me for the rest of my days. I had to find the answers…

_"I read a lot of what I consider to be well written mysteries. Sue Grafton, Martha Grimes, Margret Truman, etc. This one is every bit as good and I really could not put it down.”_

The Harry Starke series of mystery thrillers is recommended for fans of David Baldacci, James Patterson’s _Alex Cross_, Harlan Coben’s _Myron Bolitar_, Robert B. Parker’s _Spenser_, John Sandford’s _Lucas Davenport_, and Daniel Silva’s _Gabriel Allon_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Checkmate (The Harry Starke Novels Book 4)*



  






They found Angela Hartwell lying in the shallow waters beside the golf course. There was not a mark on her, yet she was dead, strangled. How could that be?
Once again, it’s up to Harry Starke to find out. The investigation takes him into a world he’s very familiar with, a world of affluence, privilege and… corruption.
To solve the mystery, he must deal with three murders, a beautiful used car dealer, her lovely twin sisters, and a crooked banker. Not to mention Burke and Hare, two crazy repo men who will stop at nothing to protect their employer’s interests. There's also the matter of an ingenious, sadistic killer. But nothing is ever quite what it seems....


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*EMOJI (The Harry Starke Novels Book 11) *



  






*There's a Fine Line Between Genius and Insanity...*


Maggie Hart, a student at UTC, was abducted on Labor Day. Her body was found five days later on the RiverPark. She'd been strangled. She wasn't the first, nor would she be the last. Harry Starke, recovering from a near-death experience, is dragged reluctantly into an investigation that quickly turns into a cat and mouse game between Harry and a very clever killer, Harry being the mouse. Emoji is an action-packed, lightning-paced story with an explosive finale you'll not see coming.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Apocalypse (The Harry Starke Novels Book 13) *



  






*An elite Iranian military unit. A missing tactical nuclear weapon. An aging Vietnam vet with a taste for violence.*

It began when an FBI informant was brutally gunned down outside a soccer stadium.

A tactical nuclear weapon has gone missing somewhere in the Middle East and is thought to have been smuggled into the United States by a small group of Iranian terrorists intent on chaos and destruction. The target? Unknown, but the FBI’s local director is convinced that it’s the Sequoya nuclear plant, and that the clock is ticking. Convinced that the threat is real, and that his only link to the terrorists is Harry Starke’s nemesis, Shady Tree, he turns to Harry for help. But Harry has demons of his own to deal with, and the hunt for Tree quickly turns into a race against time.

Apocalypse is the 13th standalone novel in a series of hard-boiled thrillers. If you like tough-as-nails heroes and , and twists you won’t see coming, then you’ll love Blair Howard’s latest gritty, edge-of-your-seat thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*CapWar ELECTION: A Booker Thriller (CapStone Conspiracy Book 1)*



  






*He was respected, honest… 
…and just naive enough to believe them. 
Was Hudson just a political pawn? *


The pitch the billionaire laid out made Hudson believe he could be President of the United States. His family was excited. They agreed he should run. The next thing he knew, he was running…for his life.

Who can he trust?

As the opposition’s key players and a political terrorist group set their sights on him and the other candidates, people start to die. One reporter has her theory and is relentless in her pursuit of Hudson.

Will she uncover his past and discover his secret?

In a system that few understand, he is caught in a game that’s played for keeps.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Coronel and Falkland*



  






1914.
Britain’s Naval supremacy is being challenged for the first time since Trafalgar.

At large in South American waters within reach of the convoy routes across the Atlantic and the Pacific was Vice-Admiral Graf von Spee with the East Asiatic Cruiser Squadron of the Imperial German Navy, including the armoured cruisers Scharnhorst and Gneisenau.

Graf von Spee’s belief that a cruiser squadron was of more strategic value than independent raiders seemed amply justified at Coronel on 1st November, when the powerful German unit inflicted a heavy defeat on four courageous but weaker British ships under Rear-Admiral Sir Christopher Cradock.

Reaction in Britain was immediate and violent.

The Royal Navy had been seen as invincible.

Now, in the first major engagement in which battle had been offered since the days of Nelson, it had suffered a morale-shattering blow. Public bewilderment turned swiftly to anger: the Royal Navy thirsted for revenge.

The Admiralty, in the persons of the First Lord, Mr. Winston Churchill, and the First Sea Lord, Lord Fisher, ordered the destruction of the East Asiatic Squadron; everything must be done to recapture command of the Southern Seas.

A powerful force including the two battle-cruisers Invincible and Inflexible, was sent to the Falkland Islands, prepared for a long search and a battle of annihilation.

The Battle of the Falkland Islands was fought on 8th December. The desperate gallantry of the Imperial German Navy challenged the vengeful pride of the Royal Navy in a struggle for control over the ocean trade-routes of the Southern Seas.

Two of the major participants, Cradock and von Spee, died with their ships.

Basing his text upon German and British records, Pitt has reconstructed the events of the two ‘missing periods’: the fatal hours during which Cradock decided to fling his puny force against von Spee’s squadron; and the days when von Spee was forced to risk his ships and men upon the information contained in an ill-considered telegram and an unfounded rumour.

In Coronel and Falkland Barrie Pitt presents a vivid picture of these epic battles of the First World War. His description of the actions are precise and graphic, his judgement of the motives and decisions of those in command, scrupulous and detailed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Shadow Moves: A Military Space Opera Tale (The War in Shadow Saga Book 1)*



  






*Deep inside the neutral zone…*
*…something impossible waits.*

Is it a trap, a solution, or pretense for war?

A once promising officer, Lt. Commander Faith Benson’s career has stalled. A posting aboard the search-and-rescue starship Pandora told her all she needed to know: There will be no further advancement.

How could she make the best of it?

Then comes the S.O.S.

The signal takes the Pandora dangerously close to enemy space, but that’s their job. Still, this rescue isn’t like the others. Faith knows that one wrong move, and the bloodthirsty Azoren Federation would be on them.

What she doesn’t expect is the captain’s poor decision.

Now, the crew will have to fight for their lives.

Will Faith defy an illegal order, or does she have another card to play?

You’ll love this first book in the War in Shadow saga, with its interesting characters and intricate world building.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Murder in the South of France: A fast-paced thriller mystery with a female sleuth set in Cannes (The Maggie Newberry Mystery Series Book 1)*



  






What happens when the magic of the south of France collides with romance…and murder?

When Maggie Newberry’s sister is murdered on the French Riviera, Maggie flies to the south of France to bring home her body. When she arrives in France she makes the shocking discovery that her sister had a child that no one in the family knew about—and finds a mystery that’s much bigger and more insidious than one dead American. As Maggie digs deeper for the answers to what really happened to her sister she runs up against a danger that not only threatens her own life and that of the child's and even the lives of her family back home in the States.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Murder in Nice: A Provence and French Riviera Television Travel Guide Mystery (The Maggie Newberry Mystery Series Book 6)*



  






The French Riviera is the ultimate travel destination…unless murder is on the itinerary.
When an old high school friend is murdered on the Côte d’Azur while auditioning for the hit TV travel show “Americans See Europe,” Maggie is forced to break away from village life and new motherhood to find the killer. Her sleuthing takes her from the sun-drenched beaches of Saint-Tropez to the cafes and backstreets of Arles, across lavender fields and stunning medieval ruins and straight into the evil hands of her most diabolical adversary yet.
Can Maggie find her friend’s killer before an innocent man pays for the crime? And can she do it without paying the ultimate price herself?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*52 Steps to Murder (Book 1 Dekker Cozy Mystery Series) *



  






An elderly woman is found poisoned in the upstairs bedroom of her home whose front door stands 52 steps above the street in an old-fashioned whodunit that blends clues, red herrings, suspects, and humor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dare Game (Irish Garda Squad)*



  






*One dead body, one ace of spades… Is the playing card an oversight—or a trademark?*

Detective John O’Sullivan needs to find out if the murder was a one-off, or if the killer plans to work his way through a whole deck of cards. The plot thickens as his team discovers more unsolved murders with the same modus operandi—worldwide.

Amber Reed stumbles into the middle of the investigation when she discovers her teenage daughter is a key-player in the Dublin murder case. Determined to do the right thing, Amber and her daughter help John, even though doing so puts their lives in danger.

Pressed by time and duty, John has to protect them and crack the case before the killer strikes again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*One Last Step (A Tara Mills Mystery––Book One) *



  






*ONE LAST STEP (A Tara Mills Mystery—Book One) is the debut novel in a new FBI mystery series by debut author Sarah Sutton.

Two hikers go missing along the Appalachian Trail, leaving only a bloodstained forest behind them, and when another hiker collapses on someone’s porch in New Hampshire, murdered by crossbow, the local police realize they have a serial killer on their hands––and need to call in the FBI.*

FBI Agent Tara Mills is young, brilliant and new to the force. With a promising career in front of her, she faces the ultimate test when she is assigned the case. It soon proves to be more challenging than she ever could have imagined––an impossible riddle that leaves even her seasoned partner stumped.

Meanwhile, something about the case stirs a darkness within her––a tortured past that even her long-term boyfriend doesn’t fully understand. As nightmares consume her, she only hopes that her past will not come back to ruin her once again.

As more hikers go missing, and with her job on the line, Tara finds herself on a race against time as she combs through the forest’s trails. Peeling back each layer, she soon realizes that she is up against a true diabolical mastermind. And just when she thinks she has it all figured out, her instincts lead her to the most shocking truth of all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Wrong Turn*



  






*All roads lead to the truth...*

When Megan Cooper is rescued from a terrifying car accident, she can’t believe how lucky she has been. Now though, she is desperate to track down the stranger who saved her life and then disappeared into the night.

DCI Tony Morgan thought he had escaped his old career, but when he receives a call from his ex-boss to tell him that there’s been a hit and run in the area, leaving a young woman trapped in a burning car and left to die, he knows that he must return and help to investigate.

Meanwhile, Megan sets out to track down the man who pulled her from the car that night, and in doing so, develops a strange infatuation for him.

As secrets are revealed, and the truth starts to emerge, it soon becomes clear that Megan is still in danger, and the life-saving hero may not be everything that she wants him to be.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Retribution: An Alivia Morgan Thriller*



  






*“Fast-paced action that never slows down until the end sentence.” - Amazon Reviewer*

The _Rally for US_ was meant to be a day of celebration. Instead, that crisp October morning turned into the bloodiest terror attack to strike the city of Boston in more than a decade. And the terrorists are just getting started.

To hunt down the insurgents, the New England Special Terrorist Division—NEST—turn to their most senior and capable agent, Alivia Morgan. Ripped from her home and family to join the battle, she had no idea just how deeply personal the fight would become. 

Captured, alone, and armed only with her years of training and experience in Special Ops and the elite Army Rangers, Alivia realizes she’s in a race against time. Can she escape with her life and stop the impending attacks before the clock runs out?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Hitler on Trial: Alan Cranston, Mein Kampf, and The Court of World Opinion*



  






Before the Internet, Pursuing the Truth about Adolf Hitler and Mein Kampf

In 1939, a 24-year old American journalist, recently returned to New York City from Europe, discovers that Adolf Hitler’s Mein Kampf—as published in the United States—is sanitized. Using Hitler’s own words from the original Nazi manifesto, he translates and writes an annotated condensed edition to expose the full measure of Hitler’s evil ideology, chilling anti-Semitism, and plans for world domination. The American publisher of Mein Kampf sues for copyright infringement. 

This short historical non-fiction book is about the people and events that shaped the young journalist’s life. It recounts his determined pursuit of the truth to alert Americans and the world to the danger six months before Hitler’s war machine invades Poland and begins the march toward WWII. 

The journalist was Alan Cranston, future Senator from California, a leader in the United States Senate, and candidate for President. Cranston dedicated his life to public service, nuclear arms reduction, and world peace.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*In Dog We Trust (Cozy Dog Mystery): #1 in the Golden Retriever Mystery Series *



  






*Steve’s ripe for a new relationship*—divorced, over forty, and still dusting himself off from a lamentable sojourn in prison, an unusual experience for a professor, to say the least. (He really must do something about his hacking habit!)

*Rochester’s a handsome, homeless, loveable golden retriever* whom Steve had always found too big, too enthusiastic, and too shaggy.

But tragedy struck their neighborhood when someone murdered Caroline, Steve’s nice next-door neighbor, while she walked her best friend, Rochester. *Steve’s the unlucky guy who finds her body and he just knows, despite their differences, that he has to take in the broken-hearted pooch.*

Once they’re both properly rehomed, these two form a detective partnership that’ll make you sit up and beg for more. Eat your hearts out, Spade & Archer—pretty soon they’ve got a warm and fuzzy thing going. Big furry forthrightness—not to mention heart—meets tech-savvy craftiness as they work their case.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Kingdom of Dog (Cozy Dog Mystery): #2 in the golden retriever mystery series *



  






Rochester goes to college-- but he's not digging up a degree!

When his mentor, Joe Dagorian, director of admissions at prestigious Eastern College, is murdered during a fund-raising event, Steve Levitan feels obliged to investigate. He and his golden retriever, Rochester, go nose to the ground to dig up clues, including a bloody knife and some curious photographs. But will Steve’s curiosity and Rochester’s savvy save them when the killer comes calling? A cozy mystery for dog lovers!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dog Bless You (Cozy Dog Mystery): Golden Retriever Mystery #4*



  






Autumn has come to Bucks County, and Steve Levitan has a new job: develop a conference center for Eastern College at Friar Lake, a few miles from campus. But on his first visit to the property, his golden retriever Rochester makes a disturbing discovery, a human hand rising from the dirt at the lake’s shore.
Whose hand is it? Why was the body buried there? The answers will take Steve, his photographer girlfriend Lili, and the ever-faithful Rochester to a drop-in center for recovering drug addicts on the Lower East Side, a decaying church in Philadelphia’s Germantown, and finally to a confrontation with a desperate killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Snowman Killer (Alaska Cozy Mystery Book 1) *



  






*A new small town. A new cozy life. And a new beginning.*



Sarah Garland, a retired homicide detective who’s gone through a painful divorce, seems to have found her peace at last, as a coffeeshop owner, in the sleepy (and freezing) small town of Snow Falls, Alaska. What she didn’t expect, was for her past life to catch up with her. Or, for her new life as a mystery writer to inspire a deadly killer to target her.

Yet, when the killer leaves a frightening clue-a creepy snowman, donning a leather jacket and eating a peppermint candy cane, left in front of her cabin-Sarah begins to suspect Conrad Spencer, the new detective in town, who is pursuing a murderer of his own. Soon, it becomes obvious that the sleuths would have to join forces, in order to catch the killer.

Sarah and Conrad must put their tragic pasts behind them and find out who’s after her…before the trail becomes frozen.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Anglesey Murders: Unholy Island*



  






DI Alan Williams is called to the recovery of two bodies from the sea at Trearddur Bay, during a storm. The lifeboat crew suspect they're fishermen, washed away by a wave but they’re wrong. Alan and his detective sergeant, Kim Davies, realise the men were beaten and tied together before they entered the water. Two miles along the headland at Porth Dafarch, a third victim is found but there are no obvious links. As the number of victims increases, a major investigation team battles to unravel a deadly puzzle which, appears to have links to a series of historic murders from the 90’s. In 1995, Peter Moore owned and operated the cinema in Holyhead. It is thought he assaulted over 40 men and he was arrested and charged with four murders, which he’d committed in as many months. He was jailed for life in 1996 and is still the only recorded Welsh serial killer. Fast forward to today and Detective Inspector Alan Williams is investigating a series of murders with uncanny similarities to the Peter Moore attacks. Is there a copycat on the loose or are the murders connected to the local underworld, which controls the supply of narcotics across North Wales and the North West? Finding a motive, is the challenge he might not win. ALL THE TIME THEY’RE TRACKING THE KILLER, THE KILLER IS STALKING THEM…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Woman (Linda Darby Mystery Book 1)*



  







#1 BEST SELLING MYSTERY AMAZON eBOOK (MARCH 2012)
MANY MONTHS ON THE AMAZON LIST OF BEST-SELLING MYSTERY SERIES

There are approximately one-hundred-and-sixty million women living in America. This is a story of just one woman. As the story unfolds Linda gradually learns that some people do deserve to die, but that she is not one of those people.
Linda Darby is a seven-year divorcee, living quietly in a small let-the-world-go-by beach town on the coast of Oregon, who day trades for a living. Her only close friend is a widowed elderly woman who manages a small consulting company, which, as is later discovered, never has visitors, sends and receives its business correspondence only by courier, and is not listed in any phone directory. No one in town knows what kind of consulting the company does, but the rumor is that whatever they do is done for the government.
Linda doesn’t date local men. When her celibacy grows intolerable, she visits nearby towns to frequent the watering holes of successful men. Her motto: No relationships. No second dates. No use of her real name during one-night stands.
Then one evening, Linda goes for a walk and nothing for her is ever the same. She is dragged into an alley by two men, but saved by a third, a stranger who disappears as suddenly as he appeared. The next day she finds out the two men in the alley had been killed, the town’s first murders ever. The following day she learns that hours before she had been dragged into the alley, her close friend was tortured and killed. The next night, she awakens several hours after going to bed to find a man sitting in her bedroom, watching her.
In the days that follow, events stretching all the way to the nation’s capital change who Linda is, what she thinks, and how she will live the rest of her life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*One Fine Mess *



  






It’s time to show some ovaries.

All Jules Nichols wants is respect—and babies. A quiet life with a happy family. So with the help of her lover, she comes up with a plan to get rid of her abusive hubby. Once Eddie’s dead she and Wesley can live on the insurance money. Quietly. Happily.

They’ve thought everything through: alibis, misleading clues, disposing of the murder weapon, even how often Jules should check in with the cops to make sure something is being done to find Eddie’s killer.

Still, good thing she’s bold and determined, because despite all her planning, the baddies start lining up against her. First it’s the Mob, then drug-dealing bikers, then even her crazy sister. At the same time, the Vermont State Police won’t go away, and Wesley’s not exactly manning up to deal.

There’s also the little issue of that head in a box. 

When Wesley and their new baby are abducted, it’s no time for Jules to lose her own head. Who could have known it would be so hard to commit one little murder and start a family?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Bad Blood: A Vampire Thriller (The Spider Trilogy Book 1)*



  






*Thrilling and laugh-out-loud funny, Bad Blood begins the epic tale of Spider, a vampire vigilante who's part Edward and part James Bond... only not as moody and not as British...*

When teenager Parker Cole approaches the dark and mysterious new student at night school, she figures he's just another goth wannabe. Little does she know how wrong she is...

Spider is an old vampire in a young body. He's done some bad things in his time and figures it's time to finally do some good in this world. After all, he has to live with himself for all eternity... and who wants to live with a bloodthirsty douchebag till the end of time?

Turns out Parker Cole has big problems—two of them, in fact. Her father runs a bizarre cult at the foot of Mount Shasta, and her best friend has been drained of all blood. Even crazier, the two problems are somehow connected.

Thanks to his new "people are not food" mantra, Spider agrees to help, and heads down to Mount Shasta for answers. Mystery and mayhem await. Oh, and a demon or two. And bodies. Lots and lots of bodies.

Just the way Spider likes it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Specialist: Books 1 - 3 (The Specialist Omnibus)*



  






*Killing was more than just a living for Jack Sullivan. It was a mission.*

Sullivan is a mercenary with a talent for revenge, but he's not a kill-crazy psychopath – he works for a cause, and for what he believes in. Left a broken man after his marriage was cut short by his wife’s tragic death, Sullivan manages to turn his back on his brutal lifestyle. That is, until a fated meeting drags him back into the dark underworld of money, violence and revenge.

With brilliant, heart-in-your-throat writing, snappy dialogue and unbelievable action, _The Specialist_ series will hook you from page one.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Lucky Universe: Lucky's Marines | Book One*



  






*Like Starship Troopers on crack!* _-Goodreads reviewer_

Ambushed behind enemy lines and left for dead along with a handful of privates so green they actually respect his authority, Lance Cpl. Lucky Lee Savage has to master his inner demons, manage the ambitions of his foul-mouthed AI, and figure out what is tearing a hole in the fabric of space-time before everything goes tits up.

Lucky wouldn’t bet on the universe.

One thing he will bet on: Somewhere, somehow, somebody is going to pay for all this. And he is going to be right there to pull the trigger.

*If you like Aliens and Firefly, you'll LOVE this funny, gritty, and endlessly entertaining series!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Lucky Legacy: Lucky's Marines | Book Two *



  






*They saved the day. Now, there's hell to pay.*

*A dark evil has risen from the ashes,* and once again mankind’s only hope is Lucky Savage, a Marine with no hope for mankind. And an itchy trigger finger.

Stopping an invading alien horde was one thing, but now Lucky & Co. face something far worse: Notoriety. As alien races arrive and the dynamic of the universe shifts, the original conspirators among mankind’s ranks prepare to turn the tide of change back in their favor. And they have everything they need right inside Lucky’s head.

Little do they know that there is something far more sinister riding shotgun in Lucky's fractured mind: An ancient evil that will stop at nothing to cleanse the universe of all living things.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Lucky Empire: Lucky's Marines | Book Three*



  






*Mankind's luck has run out...*

*As humanity rushes toward universal slaughter,* the last Marine standing in the way of extinction is the least qualified one around — just ask him.

With the conspiracy now fully in power, Lucky & crew have turned into fugitives within the Empire. As an ancient enemy closes in on humankind, one last, desperate gamble is their only chance at survival — if it isn't too late already. Luck may not be on their side this time.

Lucky's Marines are at their over-the-top finest in this third outing, reveling in salty language, violent outbursts, and lucky escapes – even if their fearless leader would rather be dead already.

_Gritty. Fast-Paced. Addictive. You'll love this high-octane military sci-fi because it's the love child of "Starship Troopers" and "Jason Bourne."_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Lucky Forever: Lucky's Marines | Book Four *



  






*Payback is a bitch.*

*Mankind has endured two waves of alien invasions* and isn't waiting for a third.

But when humanity's great invasion turns into a calamitous disaster, it falls to Sergeant Lucky Lee Savage and his hand-picked team of warriors to lead the stranded human forces through a strange and treacherous universe bristling with hostility at every turn.

With the help of his overworked AI, a ghost from his past, and a demon that won't leave him alone, Lucky is determined to see out his mission, even if it means leaving a bloody trail of destruction in his wake. _Especially_ if it means leaving a bloody trail of destruction in his wake.

Luck might not be on his side. But mayhem is never far away.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Lost Souls ParaAgency and the Three Witches of Burberry: (Romantic Paranormal Mystery #1)*



  






Welcome to the Lost Souls ParaAgency, where agents work together to ensure the safety of humans and to prevent exposure of the paranormal community.

The Assignment—stop witches from creating magical chaos in the small town of Burberry, South Carolina.

There’s no dead body… yet. And there won’t be if Lex Dimas takes this assignment. Forced to take on the occasional paranormal case by his manipulative grandfather, he’d prefer to spend his days striking deals in the boardroom. Instead, he’s stuck in small town Burberry searching out witches who intend to harm the unsuspecting townspeople. Only, he doesn’t come upon a group of hateful witches—instead he finds a sweeter-than-peach-pie tea shop owner who wouldn’t harm anyone.

Amira Walker and her two sisters come from a long line of witches who harness the power of emotional manipulation. But the Walker girls aren’t interested in fulfilling their witchy destinies, much to the chagrin of their three powerful aunts. When Lex shows up, Amira mistakenly believes he's spelled by the aunts in a love match attempt. To her mixed delight and disappointment, she discovers he’s there to apprehend a paranormal villain.

As Burberry becomes a hotbed of magical activity, Lex is sure Amira’s youngest sister is to blame. It’ll be up to Amira to prove her sister’s innocence and help Lex find the true culprit. Can they survive malicious witchcraft and come together as a paranormal investigative team before it’s too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*ALL BELL BREAKS LOOSE (A Samantha Bell Mystery Thriller Book 7) *



  






*A heart-stopping murder mystery that will have you burning through the pages.*

Investigative reporter Samantha Bell’s job has never been so dangerous. When TV actress, April Wright, falls to her death in what appears to be an accident, a video emerges from a credible source that suggests April’s death might actually be murder of the first degree.

*Samantha Bell chases a terrifying criminal mastermind who is determined to remain anonymous and unseen, no matter the cost.*

Stalked by someone she cannot see, Samantha has social media influencer, Vincent Verdi, in her crosshairs. But when the chief of police blocks her pursuit of the truth at every turn, Samantha has no choice but to play dirty in order to save the man she loves.

*The stakes are higher than ever with twists and turns that will keep you guessing until the very end.*

Just when things couldn’t get worse, Samantha’s partner in crime, Erin Tate, is framed for a murder she didn’t commit. Now it’s up to Samantha and her four crime-solving friends to do whatever it takes to not be outsmarted by a criminal mastermind determined to remain one step ahead while leaving a trail of blood in his wake.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*FOLLOWING YOU: Suspenseful page turner with surprising ending*



  






*FROM NEW YORK TIMES and USA TODAY BESTSELLING AUTHOR of THE MEMORY BOX.

A fear-induced split-second decision goes terribly wrong, altering the fate of three strangers.*
It's New Year's Eve. Shae Wilmont, the adored celebrity host of IShop—a popular shopping site—is ready to reclaim her life. Her stalker has been caught. But en route to a party, a harrowing encounter lands her in the wrong place at the wrong time. She panics. And trusts her gut. It's a devastating mistake.

*Only one person knows where she ends up. It's where no one can find her.*
Shae's stunned fans quickly galvanize to track her down. Yet the charismatic Shae they know, who delivers digital intimacy to viewers who'll buy anything she sells, off camera is an enigma—private and strangely insecure—unable to let anyone get close. When startling personal secrets are exposed during the investigation, the paradox of Shae begins to unravel.

In this dark psychological suspense, the lives of three strangers collide irreversibly. Honey, a displaced Southern girl with a painful past, is fiercely protective of her friends at the expense of her own safety, derailing her new life in California. Creepy Lawrence, a Detective Bureau fast-tracker with a penchant for latex gloves and a perverse obsession with Shae. And Shae, with millions of fake friends but hardly a real one.

*All three are hiding something, but only two of them are lying.*


This suspenseful page-turner bares our assumptions of strangers. Who we believe without judgment and who we judge without believing. A story about privilege, family, identity, the need for belonging and the destruction caused by secrets.

*How can you trust your instincts when they turn out to be wrong?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Second Chance Against the Third Reich : U.S. Colonel Rescues His Daughter From the Nazis*



  






Prior to D-Day, Colonel Dirk Hoffman, suffering from shell shock (today known as PTSD), finds out from MI-6 that the Nazis will arrest his estranged daughter. She married an SS major in 1938. Hoffman goes behind enemy lines with the aid of the German Resistance to rescue his daughter and lead their escape from Berlin thereby incurring the rage of an SS general who is obsessed with his capture. Hoffman and his daughter overcome incredible odds and near-death situations to reach the safety of Switzerland only to find that a mole in U.S. Intelligence has set a trap to kill them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Long Lost *



  






From International Thriller Writers Award winner James Scott Bell

*Lawyer Steve Conroy has one last chance to overcome the past that has haunted him for twenty-five years. But he'll learn that the present can be darker than any nightmare he's ever had.*

At the age of five, Steve Conroy saw his seven-year-old brother kidnapped from the bedroom they shared. His brother was never found. And the guilt of his silence that night has all but destroyed Steve's life.

Now thirty years old with a failing law practice, Steve agrees to represent a convicted criminal, Johnny LaSalle, who has ties to a notorious family—and some information that threatens to blow Steve's world apart.

Desperate for his final shot at professional success, Steve will do anything to find the truth. But Johnny knows far more than he's telling, and the secrets he keeps have deadly consequences. Now Steve must depend on an inexperienced law student whose faith seems to be his last chance at redemption from a corrupt world where one wrong move may be his last.

(This book was originally titled The Whole Truth when it was published in 200


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Judge Not: An Angel Versus Demons Saga (Reign of Shadows Book 1)*



  






*Seraphim, lords of hell, angels, demons, corrupted mortals, hell spawn, and the dark creatures of nightmares. The Reign of Shadows is just starting!*

Lela’s a warrior of light. As a warrior of light her mission is to protect the world from the legions of demons, corrupted mortals, hell spawn, and the dark creatures of nightmares.

Cracks in the veil have opened up the war of shadows and brought it to the mortal plane, opening up the seals to the realms of angels and hell.


Lela’s latest orders are to close the rift near a rundown human settlement. Ambushed by demons during her mission, she finds herself squaring off against a massive demon covered in tribal tattoos.

Tonamech—known as Mech— a tat-covered demon is one of the elite fighters under one of the nine Lords of Hell. HIs mission is to capture souls and return them to hell and fight off angel attacks.

Mech could do without angels. Any of them. Now he’s fighting an angel bearing a very specific branding mark on her shoulder signifying her high rank. He takes her captive. She could provide valuable intel.

Lela’s hope is to build up a burst of holy light to help her escape the demonhold. She didn’t count on Mech’s tenacity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Malicious Designs (The Scattered Cadre Book 1) *



  






Empires rise and empires fall, but legends live forever.

The gods killed most of humanity in the cleansing, but there are pockets of survivors. Avril spends his days salvaging tech in the abandoned wasteland cities and avoiding anybody who still serves the gods, but when he’s caught between a vicious dragon and a god’s malicious foot soldiers, Avril is dragged into a mystery that will define the rest of his life.

Malicious Designs is set in Rasa where dragons soar above abandoned cities of technological splendor, and the survivors of the cleansing must choose between kneeling to malevolent gods and risking annihilation.

Take a stand. Defy the gods.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Better Watch Out *



  






*He sees you when you’re sleeping, he knows when you’re awake.*


Some kids are scared of the dark, others of monsters living under their beds. Some are even afraid of clowns.

None of those things scare Sara. But she is terrified of one man, who comes to her house every year, in the middle of the night.

Santa.

*Curl up with some frightening Christmas horror from the Queen of Scream, Willow Rose. Warning: you might not feel like putting out cookies for Santa ever again after reading this short story.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Dead-End Job Mysteries: Volume 8-13 (Dead-End Job Mystery) *



  






*JOIN HELEN HAWTHORNE FOR SIX MORE MYSTERIES IN THIS DEAD-END JOB BOXED SET…
KILLER CUTS*
Even though Helen Hawthorne is just a gofer at his upscale hair salon, she has to admit the fabulous Miguel Angel is a master at the craft of coif. But with great heads of hair come great headaches. Especially when Miguel and Helen prepare the pregnant fiancée of Kingman “King” Oden for her nuptials. When King tries to throw his weight around the shop, Miguel delivers a vicious dressing down—along with a killer threat. Which is why Miguel is named the prime suspect when King’s body is found drowned in a pool at his own wedding. Helen knows her boss might have a temper, but murder? That’s just not his style.

*HALF-PRICE HOMICIDE*
When Fort Lauderdale’s wealthiest want to discreetly trade their best barely-worn threads for cash, they bring it to Snapdragon’s Second Thoughts—which is where Helen finds herself selling the most chic secondhand clothing in Florida. But usual haggling turns homicidal when a particularly petty customer turns up dead and Helen’s boss Vera is eyed as a suspect. And while she would like to help, a sudden tragedy forces Helen to return to St. Louis—where she has the chance to face her past. If Helen doesn’t quickly deal with her fugitive status she won’t make it back home in time to prevent the police from making a very unfashionable arrest…

*PUMPED FOR MURDER*
Newly married, Helen can’t wait to life anew—and start an agency with her PI hubby, Phil. Her penchant for working dead-end jobs comes in handy when they’re hired to look into a fitness fanatic who may be cheating on his wife. Taking a receptionist job at their subject’s gym, Helen soon discovers that she has to start pumping iron if she wants to keep an eye on the weight-lifting lothario. With her past finally behind her, Helen is all set to start sleuthing for real. But if she wants to make a living of it, she’s going to have to do some heavy lifting…

*FINAL SAIL*
As one half of Coronado Investigations, Helen is working full time alongside Phil. And after the surprising number of murders Helen helped solve while earning low pay on off the books jobs, anything else should be smooth sailing, right? Unfortunately, Helen’s unique work history also makes her a natural for undercover work—and in this case that means acting as a “yacht stewardess” to catch some smugglers. But after a member of the yacht crew disappears, Helen’s case quickly goes from simple smuggling to maritime murder. And if she doesn’t find out who pitched the man overboard, she might end up lost at sea herself…

*BOARD STIFF*
Helen and Phil are on the case when Jim Sandusky asks them to save his business. Because while “Sunny Jim’s Stand-Up Paddleboard Rental” is garnering a lot of attention, it’s not the kind the beachside business ever hoped to attract. There’s a local restaurateur who wants the land for a parking lot, a competing board rental place aiming to poach customers, and a gang of local politicos who just want Jim gone. And Jim wants Helen and Phil to find proof of dirty dealings. They don’t have to try hard, as it’s not long before a customer of Jim’s turns up dead—a murder Jim insists was set up to make him look bad. It’s up to Helen and Phil to prove it before Sunny Jim’s is sunk for good.

*CATNAPPED!*
If there’s one thing the very wealthy might value than their money, it’s their precious pets. So when a local socialite hires Helen and Phil to recover her beloved show cat from her ex-husband Mortimer, the case seems simple enough. But when the husband-and-wife PI team show up for the cat, they’re greeted by a murdered Mortimer. And the feline is nowhere to be found. To get the scoop on who could have committed the deed, Helen takes a job as a cat groomer. But as she navigates the cutthroat world of cat shows she discovers there is much more to the crime than just a purloined pussycat…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Past Awakens (The Evidence Speaks Book 1)*



  






Just when CSI Madison Corman thinks settling into her new job is going to give her the advantages she needs, a new case comes along that proves too good to be true. Together with Warren, she’ll right old wrongs and prove that the past is sometimes better left unsolved.

Detective Silas Warren has gone years dealing with regret. Just when he thinks his life is under control, old ghosts come back to haunt when new cases take on characteristics from cases past and threatens his future.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Best of Our Spies (Spy Masters Book 1) *



  






*The Allies have landed, the liberation of Europe has begun.*
In the Pas de Calais, *Nathalie Mercier*, a young British Special Operations Executive secret agent working with the French Resistance, disappears.

In London, her husband *Owen Quinn*, an officer with Royal Navy Intelligence, discovers the truth about her role in the Allies' sophisticated deception at the heart of D-Day.

Appalled but determined, Quinn sets off on a perilous hunt through France in search of his wife. Aided by the Resistance in his search, he makes good progress. But, caught up by the bitterness of the war and its insatiable appetite for revenge, he risks total destruction.

*Based on real events of the Second World War, this is a thrilling tale of international intrigue, love, deception and espionage, perfect for fans of Robert Harris, John le Carré and Len Deighton.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The President's Henchman (Jim McGill series Book 1)*



  






How did former Chicago cop Jim McGill become the first P.I. to live in the White House? He married Patricia Darden Grant the first woman to become a U.S. President … not long after he solved the murder of her first husband.

Winning an election was one thing. Finding work after moving to Washington was another. McGill decided to be his own boss and took out a private investigator’s license. That wasn’t a politically correct occupation, but then McGill refused to allow himself to be addressed as the First Gentleman.

He nicknamed himself The President’s Henchman.

McGill’s first case is to find out who is stalking a woman in the White House press corps. Then his wife asks him to be a shadow advisor to a young Air Force investigator looking into a he-said-she-said charge of adultery leveled against a female colonel working at the Pentagon. Both cases have the potential to become politically explosive.

Welcome to Washington, DC.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

******: A biography *



  






****** Dorman-Smith remains a fascinating and controversial enigma.*

British general and passionate Irish nationalist; revered by Auchinleck; sacked by Churchill; Hemingway’s lifelong hero and Montgomery’s villain, he was many things to many different people.

_*****_ is the acclaimed biography of the brilliant soldier who outwitted Rommel at the First Battle of Alamein and helped turn the tide for the British army – only to fall into disgrace and obscurity. It is the larger-than-life story of the man who would continue to inspire Hemingway’s imagination, from _A Moveable Feast_ to _Across the River and into the Trees_.

Lavinia Greacen vividly brings to life a man who defied convention, both in his private life and his public career, to become the most original military thinker of his time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Unbound: A Post-Apocalyptic Survival Thriller Series (Dawn of Deception Book 1)*



  






*With the aid of a canine brigade, 
can a charade 
keep the apocalypse away? *


*Sloane Delaney struggles to keep her daughters safe in an apocalyptic dawn.*
*Aided by a pack of abandoned dogs, they maintain a dangerous charade to keep looters at bay.*
*But then, corrupt agents arrive, threatening their hard-won sense of security.*
*Fleeing for a safe haven, Sloane doesn't count on trusting a stranger.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Lou Fleener Private Eye Series: Books 1-3 (A private eye thriller series Box set (Lou Fleener Mysteries Book 5) *



  






*MEET THE AMAZING LOU FLEENER, PRIVATE EYE.*
He’s short and not so good-looking and maybe not the best dresser, but he can fight like Ali and dance like Astaire.

And solve the oddest collection of crimes you’ve ever imagined. Lou and his best friend Monk are here with their first ever collection of three best-selling novels full of suspense, thrills, romance and a humor.

*Missing Amanda (Book 1)*

Chicago, 1960

Lou and Monk get hustled into finding the kidnapped daughter of Chicago mob boss, Duke Braddock. Thing is, there’s no kidnapping, there’s no daughter. It’s all a scam to still up a gang war to get Braddock’s guy named mayor.

Monk’s got the brains, Lou’s got the moves and newcomer Cassidy Adams provides the looks.

There will be action and the most satisfying ending you could ever want when Lou and company actually find…the missing Amanda.

*Seriously? (Book 2)*

Chicago, 1960

Nazis in America! Seriously?

Lou and Cassidy are hired by an elderly survivor of an infamous Nazi death camp. She swears her new neighbor was a guard there.

So now they’re up against a gang of ruthless killers who shouldn’t even exist. Add a gun-toting crook who thinks Monk cheated him at cards, and a new lady for the ever-awkward Monk, and you’ve got a thriller filled with the usual fights, humor and romance.

Seriously.

*(She’s got the) Devil in her Heart (Book 3)*

LA 1961

Monk’s in a lot of trouble. Grabbed by and beaten by a revenge-seeking killer, stripped of all their money. Lou and Cassie are caught flat-footed when they’re suddenly broke.

He’s in California, they’re in Chicago. With no money and no idea where he is, can they rescue their friend and get back what’s theirs?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*If You See Kay Bang: A Badge Bunny Booze Humorous Mystery (The Badge Bunny Booze Mystery Collection Book 5) *



  






*Snarky, inappropriate and irreverent!*
BJ and Kay are heading to Texas. One of their besties' is having an emergency wedding.

It's enough to have to worry about the bar while BJ's away but getting to Texas brings its own problems--small spaces with strange passengers, angry flight attendants, and an unauthorized pygmy goat.

But it's the mega-hot Texan in first-class giving BJ the tingles that causes her the most concern - ruh-roh!

The celebration is only getting started when things take a turn for the worse. Conner, Kay's brother, is charged with murder.

Can BJ and Kay come to his rescue in time?

Join BJ, Kay, and Twinkles as they meet a limber and feisty granny, dance with drag queens, dress in horrible bridesmaids' dresses, and discover a dead body (or two).

*Quinn and Glasneck*, high on the beer fumes from a signing party at a local brewery, decided to take a step away from their usual writing styles to put together a new mystery in the style of Janet Evanovich's Stephanie Plum novels - that is if Stephanie had a younger southern cousin, who ran a bar, and had a thing for police uniforms.

This is the fifth book in the Badge Bunny Booze Mystery series, but each book is a stand-alone in this series and does not have to be read in order.

*What's a Badge Bunny, you ask?*

It's a person who finds cop uniforms a big turn on and has no problem acting on the temptations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*History Bytes: People, Places, and Events that Shaped American History*



  






*Don’t like history? You’re probably reading the wrong books.*

Read this book, and you’re going to think, wow! Why didn’t somebody tell me that? American history is full of strange paradoxes, and that’s what makes it so interesting.

*The truth is much of what we learn about history is a series of little white lies that over time have grown into tall tales.*



Why doesn’t everyone know the *Boston Massacre* wasn’t really a massacre? Subsequent testimony proved the soldiers fired in self-defense. The King Street riot was started by a group of four street thugs who got their rocks off attacking lone British soldiers. *Sam Adams* and *Paul Revere* twisted it into a massacre.
And, if you think the *Boston Tea Party* was a response to British taxes that raised the price of tea in the colonies, think again. The Tea Act of 1773 reduced the price of tea paid by the colonists. The people hurt by the Tea Act were the smugglers. The lower price of tea undercut their business and ensured that the East India Company would have a monopoly on tea.
The *South Carolina Nullification Congress of 1832* was a harbinger of things to come. The question was if a state disagrees with federal law, does it have the right to nullify it, and disregard that law? *Vice-president John C. Calhoun* argued state’s rights supersede federal laws. *President Andrew Jackson* believed to his dying day that Calhoun was a damned traitor and that he should have strung him up from the nearest branch.
In the fall of 1845 *President James K. Polk* offered Mexico five million dollars if they would recognize the Southwestern Boundary of Texas at the Rio Grande. When Mexico refused his offer, Polk decided to force the issue. He sent *General Zachary Taylor* and 3,000 troops to Corpus Christi, Texas. In March of 1846, General Taylor moved his forces into the disputed territory between the Rio Grande and Nueces Rivers. Soon after that, Mexico was provoked into a war with the United States.
It has been said that *James Buchanan was a “weak, timid, old man”* who didn’t do anything to prevent the Southern states from seceding. Some historians have even gone so far as to declare Buchanan was an “accessory after the fact.” He was a president, Southern sympathizer, and a traitor. But, was he?
Imagine what it would be like to wake up, flip on the morning news, and discover Bradley Cooper or Ashton Kutcher assassinated President Obama. That’s what happened in 1865. People were shocked when they learned *John Wilkes Booth killed President Lincoln*. Booth was one of the most popular actors of his day. He was young, just twenty-six years old, considered one of the most attractive men in America. At the time he killed Lincoln, Booth was pulling down $20,000 a year as an actor (that’s roughly $300,000 in 2015 money). And, yet—he sacrificed it all for his political beliefs. What was going on in the mind of John Wilkes Booth?

_*I could tell you more, but you get the idea. Things aren’t always what they appear to be. There are two sides to every story. All that stuff your teacher told you in school—it may, or may not be true.*_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*Death Turns A Trick (The Rebecca Schwartz Series, Book 1)*



  






*A ROLLICKING TALE OF MURDER, ROMANCE, AND A BORDELLO…*
Rebecca Schwartz, nice Jewish lawyer with a few too many fantasies, is happily playing the piano in a whorehouse when she suddenly finds herself assigned to make sure a near-naked state senator escapes a police raid. That dirty job done, a lovely evening turns even more delightful when she’s picked up by the cops and spends the next two hours at the Hall of Justice. Could this day get any worse? Of course! Guess who arrives home to find a dead hooker on her living room floor?

Handsome Parker Phillips, Rebecca’s new beau and the most attractive man she’s met in ages, is arrested for the murder. (Worse, she suspects he might actually have done it.)

On the plus side, another very attractive man is following the case--reporter Rob Burns of the _San Francisco Chronicle_, a possible ally. And there are other possibilities.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Too Clever By Half (A Davies & West Mystery Book 2)*



  






The naked, maimed body found floating off the coast of Cornwall's English Channel presents a vexing puzzle for Detective Inspector Morgan Davies and her Scene of Crimes Manager, Calum West. Post-mortem confirms the dead man's wounds are evidence of torture, but without a name, a crime scene, or a motive, the detectives are stymied.

Two days later, a woman reports her partner, Archie Hansen, missing. A farmer and Druid, Archie had made a dangerous discovery he dared not share with anyone. Is he the anonymous floater?

Unraveling this mystery of betrayal, greed, and revenge will test the investigative skills and intuition of Davies and West as never before. With so little evidence, can they outsmart a wickedly clever killer?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Twisted Justice (A Marc Kadella Legal Mystery Book 12) *



  






*“I’M BETTER OFF KILLING HER,” HE SAID…*
Those offhand words come back to haunt him when his wife’s found stabbed in her lover’s parking garage. It seemed like a harmless enough remark at the time – the joking reaction of a wealthy man to the cost of divorce.

*But now he’s the obvious suspect.*

And his lawyer, Marc Kadella, has to tell him the other bad news. His wife was *running quite the side business as a dominatrix.*

The husband thought she was just a lady who lunched, who’d never had a job other than the one she had when he met her – *Minnesota Vikings cheerleader* – but it seems she and her friends were still a hard-working squad.

*The group of eight ex-cheerleaders had moved their gymnastics indoors*, building a lucrative prostitution business, and his wife had developed her own specialty—along with *a stash of secrets belonging to some of the most influential and powerful men in the state*.

The case is a prosecutor’s dream—the defendant’s *phone records show he went to a party, then traveled to the scene of the murder, and back to the party*. So obviously open-and-shut the police haven’t even bothered to look at other suspects.

That leaves Marc an opening for the daring defense known in the trade as SODDI: *Some Other Dude Did It.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Thirteen Days in Milan (Milan Thriller Series Book 1)*



  






Sylvia de Matteo, an American single mother, is taken hostage by terrorists during a political assassination at Stazione Centrale, Milan’s train station. She is seized at gunpoint and thrown into the back of a van. Moments later, a Paris-bound train with Sylvia's fiancé and ten-year old daughter aboard departs Centrale without Sylvia.

The terrorists drive Sylvia to a warehouse where she is imprisoned in a cell. When the terrorists discover Sylvia's father is a wealthy Wall Street investment banker, they demand a ransom for her safe release.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Sean Kruger Series Complete Boxed Set*



  






*Three Thrilling Sean Kruger Novels In One Box Set!*


*>>>THE FUGITIVE'S TRAIL*

In the lobby of a prestigious Wall Street investment firm, one man is dead and another seriously injured. The man accused of the crime now a fugitive. When the Director of the FBI personally orders Special Agent Sean Kruger to New York City to find the fugitive, Kruger questions the reason. Told to shut up and do his job, he starts looking into the case. What he finds is troubling. Eye-witness accounts seem contrived with little variance between individual testimonies. The more he hears, the more he feels someone is manipulating the story.

As the investigation unfolds, he discovers the only information known about the fugitive is a HR file from a former employer. Public records of the man do not exist.

The fugitive is a ghost. A ghost who has disappeared.


*>>>THE ASSASSIN'S TRAIL*

A serial killer is on the loose in the Washington, DC area. Two men are dead and the FBI has called in Profiler Special Agent Sean Kruger. Now in the twilight of his career, Kruger and longtime girlfriend, Stephanie, have decided to marry. Tired of the bureaucracy and politics of the job, he wants no part of the investigation.

But when the assassin strikes close to home, it becomes personal and he turns to JR Diminski, the computer genius from The Fugitive's Trail, for help. To protect his new marriage he will put his life in danger as he pursues the assassin. An assassin whose ultimate goal is an attack in the center of the United States. An attack that could result in more civilian casualties than 9/11.


*>>>THE IMPOSTER'S TRAIL*

Over the Indian Ocean a Malaysia Airline jumbo jet drops from radar. Three hundred twenty-seven souls disappear with it; a woman in Rockford, Illinois is brutally murdered. Unrelated news events? Retired FBI agent Sean Kruger doesn’t think so. He suspects it’s the work of serial killer Randolph Bishop.

Now a college professor, Kruger has tried to live with the mistake he made while investigating Bishop six years earlier. It looks as though the only man to elude him, in his twenty-five year tenure with the FBI, has returned to seek vengeance on those who forced the man to flee the country. With his family in danger, Kruger comes out of retirement to find Bishop’s trail. A trail that leads Sean to question his own humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Blues of Autumn*



  






*“Big-city crime hits a small town in the Adirondacks, and an eclectic and well-developed cast of characters leads us through this hilarious, engaging mystery.” –Sublime Book Review*

Police Chief Norris Tanager is one happy guy. He came to the Adirondacks because he heard small-town cops spend their days helping kittens cross the road and rescuing little old ladies out of trees. Or something like that. And so far, things have been quiet as promised.

Paul Briar is not so happy. He came to these mountains to spark some romance in his marriage. Now his wife is missing and presumed drowned.

And poor Dr. Simon Reesor is downright devastated. He came here to practice medicine in a small hospital. Last night his wife was brutally murdered, blown up in her car.

Police Chief Norris Tanager came to these beautiful mountains to escape the ugliness of the big city. Too bad. Seems like ugly just follows some cops around.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Purrfect Rivalry (The Mysteries of Max Book 6)*



  






When someone takes a shot at well-renowned pop star Charlie Dieber and kills one of his bodyguards instead, Odelia Poole, self-confessed Bedieber and big-time fan, is quick to offer her assistance to help find the shooter. Teaming up with Detective Chase Kingsley, she enters the world of the Dieber, and soon discovers not everything is as it seems.

Odelia’s cat menagerie, meanwhile, is in a state of shock when longtime rival Diego returns to Hampton Cove, and immediately starts stirring up trouble. Diego has one goal in mind: take over Max’s place in Odelia’s home and heart and get Max, Dooley and Brutus sent to the pound. The only one who can help them is Clarice, their feral friend. She got rid of Diego once, and they hope she will do it again. Unfortunately Clarice has been adopted. By Charlie Dieber.

Will Diego become Odelia’s new go-to feline sleuth or will Max strike back? Will they be able to stop the killer before he kills the world’s number-one pop star? And will Grandma move to Washington and go into politics? Find out in _Purrfect Rivalry_, a cozy cat mystery like no other.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Whispering Pines Mysteries Box Set: Books 1-3: Whispering Pines Mysteries *



  






*Meet Jayne O’Shea and all the quirky characters in the village you’ll never want to leave … despite the dead bodies …*

_This digital box set contains books one, two, and three._

*Family Secrets*
Former detective Jayne O’Shea goes to prepare her grandparents’ lake house for sale and finds a dead body in the backyard. When it becomes obvious the sheriff isn't going to investigate the death, Jayne jumps right in. Her list of suspects grows faster than the plants in the village commons’ pentacle garden. Could it be the local Wiccan green witch with her stash of deadly plants? The shopkeeper who foretells death? Or maybe the visitor determined to learn black magic?

*Kept Secrets*
One month after arriving in the Northwoods, Jayne has settled comfortably into small-town life. Then one of the circus performers is found dead, and the villagers look to Jayne for help. The last thing she wants is to get involved but when a second carney dies, and the newly hired sheriff dismisses the death as an accident, Jayne has no choice but to step in.

*Original Secrets*
Exhausted from being the only law enforcement official on duty while also trying to open a bed-and-breakfast, Jayne escapes into her grandmother’s journals. Each entry gives her a deeper understanding of why her grandparents moved to such a remote location. But as questions are answered, deeply hidden secrets are unearthed. Such as, a killer has been wandering the village for forty years.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Knitted and Knifed: A Humorous & Heart-warming Cozy Mystery (A Knitty Kitties Mystery Book 1)*



  






*Wanted: Cat mum to manage a yarn store, corral two curious cats, all the while being tangled up in murderous mayhem and mystery.*

A smart woman would dump her cheating ex, move from the city, and give herself a chance for a well-deserved do-over. A smarter woman—smarter than me, anyway—wouldn’t jump out of that same frying pan and return to Cape Discovery, a seaside village where her family is the nuttiest of all the nut-ball residents.

I’m a former high school counsellor, middle-child peacemaker, and current curator of lots of squishy/fuzzy goodness at my granddad’s little yarn store. _Temporary_ assistant. Until I decide what to do with the rest my life. There’s only one knotty problem to untangle first. The knife sticking out of the most unpopular man in town, and the police detective trying to _pin the murder on the donkey_—otherwise known as my younger brother. With a pair mischievous cats determined to be underfoot and a craft group of Serial Knitters and Happy Hookers wanting the inside scoop, a girl could lose her mind. And if the killer has their way, maybe even my life...

Tessa Wakefield has her hands full juggling a cozy craft store, her crazy family, and two men who’d rather poke out their eyes than describe themselves as cute. Which they totally are. Cute, charismatic, and occasionally on her mind when she’s not stumbling over dead bodies and using her newfound sleuthing skills to track down murderers. Lucky she’s an excellent multi-tasker because digging beneath Cape Discovery’s surface can unearth secrets that kill.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Wild Card (Queen of Spades Thrillers Book 6)*



  






*Rose never had a normal childhood.
Death pursued her at every turn.
Finally, Rose realizes in order to defeat her killer
... she must become one herself.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Operation Detachment: 1945 Battle of Iwo Jima (WW2 Pacific Military History Series Book *



  






*A gripping story of amazing heroism and sacrifice by the brave men on Iwo Jima.*

The invasion of Iwo Jima was a major Pacific Campaign offensive in World War II. The Marine invasion, known as "Operation Detachment," was charged with the mission of capturing airfields on the island for use by P-51 fighters that weren’t able to reach their main bases at Guam and Saipan.

This battle was marked by some of the fiercest fighting of the war. Imperial Japanese Army positions on the island were heavily fortified, with vast bunkers, hidden artillery, and eleven miles of tunnels. The battle was the first US attack on the Japanese Home Islands and the Imperial soldiers defended their positions to the bitter end.

This narrative recounts the story of Iwo Jima in vivid, gritty detail. Explore the fascinating feats of strategy, planning, and bravery, handing the Allies what would eventually become a victory over the Pacific Theater and an end to Imperialist Japanese expansion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Furyck Saga: An Epic Fantasy Adventure (Books 1-3) *



  






*Jael Furyck isn’t happy.*
Her father is dead. Her uncle has stolen the throne.
And now he wants to marry her off to the fallen son of her arch-enemy.
But Jael is a battle-hardened warrior, trained to kill since she was ten-years-old.
She doesn’t plan on being anyone’s wife.

*Eadmund Skalleson is drunk.*
His father is threatening him with a wife again.
And this time he’s given him an ultimatum.
Marry Jael Furyck or your brother returns from exile.
But if Eadmund was ever going to choose a wife, it wouldn’t be Jael Furyck.

Not her. Not ever.

But if Eadmund was ever going to choose a wife, it wouldn’t be Jael Furyck.

Not her. Not ever.

_The Furyck Saga_ is a gripping epic fantasy series that takes you into a richly-woven world of warring kingdoms, mysterious dreamers, dark magic, and an ancient prophecy that emerges from the shadows to weave a dangerous web around them all.

Come and start the journey today...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Escaping The Dead: A Whiskey Tango Foxtrot Novel: Book 1 *



  






*Whiskey Tango Foxtrot is a introduction into the apocalyptic world of Staff Sergeant Brad Thompson.*

Alone in a foreign land
The radio goes quiet while on convoy in Afghanistan, a lost patrol alone in the desert. With his unit and his home base destroyed, Staff Sergeant Brad Thompson suddenly finds himself isolated and in command of a small group of men trying to survive in the Afghan wasteland.

Every turn leads to danger
The local population has been afflicted with an illness that turns them into rabid animals. They pursue him and his men at every corner and stop. Struggling to hold his team together and unite survivors, he must fight and evade his way to safety.

A fast paced zombie war story like no other.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Universes Inside the Lighthouse: Balky Point Adventure #1 (Balky Point Adventures) *



  






*An ordinary lighthouse on the outside.
A portal to all of space and time on the inside.*

Explore the universe with a series that both kids and parents love! The Balky Point Adventures are smart books that engage the imagination and take adventurers of all ages to undiscovered worlds ... and beyond.

*"Aliens, infinite universes, ghosts AND time travel ... a winning literary combination if ever there was one." — Just One More Chapter reviews*

There's something not quite right inside the lighthouse ... something it would be easy for most people to miss. But Emma Nelson is not most people. Together with her twin brother Charlie, she tackles the challenge of unraveling this mystery. Little do they realize that unlocking the lighthouse's secrets will take them on the adventure of a lifetime, to distant planets, throughout time and the multiverse, and to a place where everything is possible.

Together with Charlie, an identical Charlie from a parallel Earth, mysterious Eve, enchanting Ben, and unconventional but endearing scientist Dr. Waldo, can Emma chase down Vik, a man under the influence of an entity called The Void, before he destroys all the universes?

Inspired by the timeless wonder and fantasy of _A Wrinkle in Time_, with just a dash of _Doctor Who_, Pam Stucky has created smart and unforgettable stories of adventure, curiosity, and the humanity of all beings—even aliens. Fans of Harry Potter, Percy Jackson, The Wingfeather Saga, Addison Cooke, The Penderwicks, and anyone who loves being immersed in infinite universes where everything is possible, will love the Balky Point Adventures.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*An Accidental Royal Kidnap: A Comedy Novel (Royally Funny Book 1) *



  






When London schoolteacher George Nearly wakes up one Sunday morning to find a dishevelled young woman sprawled on his living-room rug, claiming to be a princess, his plans for a peaceful day at home recovering from his 39th birthday party disappear faster than a French monarch's head in a revolution. And when the feisty royal accuses George of kidnapping her, his very ordinary life is turned completely upside down, as the party princess takes root in his apartment, causes royal waves among his friends and family, and demands to go walkabout on the streets of London.

It’s blue-blooded comedy by unofficial royal appointment in this hilarious, and often surreal, regal romp that's packed with majestic mystery, aristocratic intrigue and Great British humour. Guaranteed to raise a laugh from Balmoral to Buckingham Palace!

*The first novel in the Royally Funny Books series*

This very British comedy novel is the first in a series starring reluctant hero George Nearly, the unpredictable Princess Araminta of Essex (‘Minty’ to her friends) and a host of other quirky characters – all of whom make Mad King George seem like a perfectly sane individual. Royals and commoners collide with comical consequences in these uniquely English adventures that will bring a smile to the faces of even the grumpiest gargoyles at Windsor Castle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Cupcakes and Conjures (Witches of Willow Hollow Book 1)*



  






*A witch who can’t magic returns to Willow Hollow.*

Harper Dade never expected to come back. Then again, she hadn't anticipated her now ex-husband absconding with her inheritance. But the discovery of a casualty in the middle of the cupcake creation class? Not on her list of things to happen in her hometown. Neither is the murder threatening to ruin the reputation of her aunt’s bakery and destroying the town’s entire tourist season.

As the mystery heats up, Harper’s fresh start crumbles. Add kitchen disasters and a severe onset of wishcraft, and her plans to solve the crime might remain half-baked.

Among failed baking attempts, spells gone wrong and a renewed curse, the list of suspects grows, danger ramps and her homecoming ends up a recipe for disaster.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Pieces Of Our Past: A Riveting Kidnapping Mystery (A North and Martin Abduction Mystery Book 5)*



  






A child taken during the night, a father with secrets, and a good friend in need of help are just the beginning of Detective Jim North’s next case. But from the moment Jim begins his investigation, he is forced to choose between following the law and helping a friend.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dreamland *



  






From one of modern literature's most exciting voices comes an "original and exceptionally well-executed"* debut novel that masterfully combines horror, fantasy and science fiction into an epic adventure. Set in a brilliantly conceived universe teeming with enough detail, mystery, and glorious possibility to rival the legendary worlds of George R. R. Martin or Stephen King, Dreamland is a story of courage and redemption that invites readers to leave the ordinary far behind.

FROM THE BACK COVER:
When a musician named Quinn overdoses in Hollywood, it's the end of his life on Earth...and the beginning of a new adventure. Waking in a place that is both strange and strangely familiar, he discovers a world of endless wonders. Of magic and technology, demons and gunfighters. Here imagination weaves a reality of mesmerizing beauty. And danger.

It calls itself Midnight and attacks without warning, leaving towns littered with the dead. No one knows what it wants, only that it will stop at nothing to reach its mysterious, savage ends. Reborn in its path of destruction, Quinn finds himself the lone witness to a terrifying power that threatens to plunge the world into an age of nightmares. In such a world, even a man who's already died might still have something to fear. Or something to fight for.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Until the Ice Cracks (Eldísvík Book 1)*



  






The year is 2068. In Eldísvík city state, on the edge of the Arctic Circle, a police ‘decoy’ agent contravenes orders and slaughters members of a criminal cartel.

Inspector Nero Cavallo must hunt this unidentified decoy agent down before the fragile balance between the legitimate and criminal worlds erupts into chaos.

Meanwhile, Bruno Mastriano, a young man hiding his telepathic powers, struggles to escape a gang of militants intent on exploiting his gift for themselves.

When a beautiful trainee joins Nero’s homicide team, things begin to unravel.

A gripping read that should appeal to fans of Margaret Atwood, Philip K Dick, J.G. Ballard and the masterful Raymond Chandler.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Georgie Shaw Cozy Mystery Series: Novellas 1-3*



  






*When Georgie And Jack Met It Was Love, And Murder, At First Sight*
*USA Today & Wall Street Journal bestselling author, Anna Celeste Burke brings you fun, food, cats, and mystery.*
It's a second chance romance, too, for Georgie Shaw and Detective Jack Wheeler who meet in an unusual way! Come! Join Georgie, Jack, and two delightful Siamese cats, Miles and Ella, as they solve the first three mysteries in this award-winning, bestselling series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Murder in the Manor (A Lacey Doyle Cozy Mystery—Book 1)*



  






MURDER IN THE MANOR (A LACEY DOYLE COZY MYSTERY—BOOK 1) is the debut novel in a charming new cozy mystery series by Fiona Grace.

Lacey Doyle, 39 years old and freshly divorced, needs a drastic change. She needs to quit her job, leave her horrendous boss and New York City, and walk away from the fast life. Making good on her childhood promise to herself, she decides to walk away from it all, and to relive a beloved childhood vacation in the quaint English seaside town of Wilfordshire.

Wilfordshire is exactly as Lacey remembers it, with its ageless architecture, cobblestone streets, and with nature at its doorstep. Lacey doesn’t want to go back home—and spontaneously, she decides to stay, and to give her childhood dream a try: she will open her own antique shop.

Lacey finally feels that her life is taking a step in the right direction—until her new star customer turns up dead.

As the newcomer in town, all eyes are on Lacey, and it’s up to her to clear her own name.

With a business to run, a next-door neighbor turned nemesis, a flirty baker across the street, and a crime to solve – is this new life all that Lacey thought it would be?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Lt. Kate Gazzara Series - Books 4 - 6*



  






Greed, revenge, jealousy, money, love, hate are all motives for murder and all in a day’s work for Lt. Kate Gazzara. If you love whodunits, police procedurals, realism, fast-paced nonstop action, strong women detectives, it's time you met Kate Gazzara, a dedicated female detective in a world dominated by men. Kate's addictive. You can't read just one.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Nostradamus Traitor (Herbie Kruger Book 1) *



  






*London, 1978.*

Frau Fenderman approaches a warder at the Tower of London, asking questions about her husband – a Nazi spy who’d been imprisoned and executed there thirty years ago. But there’s no record of anyone called Claus Fenderman having ever been executed on British soil.

Tasked with investigating the mystery, British Intelligence Officer Herbie Kruger digs into the strange operations of the Psychological Warfare Executive. Beginning to put the pieces together, he discovers that the group was trying to push false occult predictions into the Nazi mind using the famous Nostradamus prophecies. But something had gone very, very wrong.

The deeper he delves into the investigation, the bigger and more dangerous the web becomes, for more than one of the participants in the Nostradamus Operation has something lethal to hide…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Mitch Kearns Combat-Tracker Boxed Set of Thrillers, Volumes 1-7*



  






Meet Mitch Kearns, a former Special Forces Combat Tracker who works for the FBI hunting down notorious criminals. Crossing paths with Israeli agent Dev Leitner, the two seasoned operators join forces to bring down terrorist cells, rogue assassins, and black-ops mercenaries in these 7 adrenaline-soaked thrillers now available in one boxed set.

Volume One, Dead In Their Tracks: Former combat tracker Mitch Kearns is past his glory days and spends his time teaching the feds how to pursue fugitives on the run. Fresh out of a class with the FBI, he runs into his mentor's daughter, who's in possession of plans to obliterate the U.S. Mitch then faces an impossible task: get her to the authorities before hardened mercenaries can kill them. Cornered and desperate, they're left with no choice but to escape into the Arizona desert. Mitch uses every evasive technique in his arsenal, but nothing works, and their pursuers seem unstoppable. Can Mitch beat the clock or will their adversaries annihilate them and end democracy forever?

Volume Two, Counter-Strike: Join Mitch and Dev as they head across the globe in pursuit of a deadly pathogen that has fallen into the wrong hands. From the boreal forest of Sweden to the jungles of Indonesia, the two warriors must pool all of their skills to overcome an adversary bent on releasing a virus that can level humanity

Volume Three, The Kill List: Mitch Kearns is back in the U.S. visiting a friend at a secluded home in Colorado. Little do they know that there is a killer in their midst who is plotting against them for actions connected with a mantracking case Mitch was involved with a year earlier. With a storm moving in and one of their group dead before nightfall, they must work together to figure out who the traitor is and escape the perilous canyon where they are trapped.

Volume Four, Blindsided: Eleven years ago, three Mossad operatives embarked upon a rescue mission in Africa that would have a ripple effect on their lives and the futures of their loved ones. Now, years later, Dev, Mitch, and their Gideon team are framed for a killing by an unknown assailant whose grasp extends beyond international borders. With Gideon being shuttered because of criminal charges on the anniversary of the founder’s death, Dev must battle against overwhelming forces to uncover who is responsible for trying to dismantle her company and alter the elections in the Israeli Parliament.

Volume Five, Deadly Harvest: In this fast-paced story, Mitch tests his physical and mental endurance during an extended wilderness survival course with his Special Forces unit which culminates in a thrilling showdown between Mitch and two notorious bear poachers. This exciting novella is set eight years before Dead In Their Tracks

Volume Six, Borderlands: When an abduction by cartel members along the Arizona border goes horribly wrong, Mitch Kearns is pulled away from his family ranch near Tucson to help track down the suspects. When it’s discovered that the captive is a high-level U.S. government official who holds the key to unlock codes for the Southwest power grid, Mitch and Dev are in a race against time to prevent a catastrophe from unfolding as they battle rival cartel members who each have their own stake in the game.

Volume Seven, Without Mercy: When Mitch, Dev, and the senior Gideon staff head to Thailand for a conference, they think the rest of the week is going to be spent enjoying the sights with one of their colleagues. Instead, they cross paths with human-traffickers who have abducted some foreign tourists. With time slipping away, Mitch and the others must hunt down the criminals and resort to unconventional fighting methods in a culture still bound by the deadly blade arts.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Guardian Outcast (Star Scavenger Series Book 1) *



  






*A thrilling space opera adventure with the mystery and action of Indiana Jones.*
Hudson Powell had always been a drifter, but after his father died he vowed to turn his life around. He quit freelancing as a starship pilot and joined the Relic Guardian Force as a 38-year-old rookie.

That was a big mistake.

The RGF police the alien wrecks that have been found on every portal world discovered in the last century. They make sure the relic hunters pay taxes on the priceless alien tech they scavenge from the hulks. The snag is that the RGF is corrupt. And Hudson’s training officer, Logan Griff, is the worst scumbag of the lot.

Pushed over the edge, Hudson stumbles upon the exhilarating world of the relic hunters and meets the equally intoxicating and deadly mercenary, Tory Bellona.

Cast out from the RGF, Hudson Powell chooses a new path. But the discovery of a unique alien crystal will set events in motion that cannot be undone.

People stopped asking where the alien hulks had come from. People stopped asking who created the portals, and why. Hudson will discover that some alien relics are best left buried.

One decision can change the course of an entire civilization. One discovery can change your life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*GIRL DIVIDED *



  






*They think she's a monster, but she's their only hope…*
In a divided nation, 14-year-old Jetta belongs nowhere. Her face is split right down the middle: half-black and half-white. The non-white residents of her New Orleans camp call her a demon. The white oppressors who took over during the 2nd American Civil War have called her much worse…

After years as an outcast, Jetta uncovers her true heritage as the daughter of an African storm god and a Finnish death goddess. As she attempts to harness her terrible new abilities to turn the tide in the war, trouble comes to those she tries to help. Only Jetta has the power to heal her divided homeland… or destroy everything in her path…

_Girl Divided_ is a post-apocalyptic sci-fi novel infused with magical forces. If you like immersive worlds, strong characters, and a tale that reads like Neil Gaiman and Stephen King combined, then you'll love Willow Rose's provocative story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Perfect Girl (May Queen Killers Book 1)*



  






_She was beautiful, popular and successful, the one they all wanted to be. So who, or what, was she running from?_

When reclusive writer, Jock falls for vivacious Tea Shop owner, Sapphire, he is amazed that she seems to feel the same way about him. He watches with pride as Sapphire is crowned May Queen at the town's May Day celebrations, but his joy turns to heartbreak when she runs off into the crowd, never to return.

As the days pass, he becomes increasingly desperate. Everyone he speaks to seems to love Sapphire. No one has a bad word to say about her. So why did she run away like that, and what is stopping her from coming back?

The Perfect Girl is a claustrophobic British thriller set on the English/Welsh border.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*New Orleans Festival of Murder*



  






*Murder in the City that Care Forgot*

*Fans of Treme* and avid armchair adventurers alike will love this *collection of oddball New Orleans tales*—specifically, *murder mysteries*—each revolving around the incomparable lore of the City that Care Forgot. From an untimely demise at JazzFest to a dose of love laced with intrigue amongst an assortment of vivid local characters in an Uptown pharmacy (the kind you could only find in the N.O.), _Festival of Murder_ has a little bit of something for everyone—*everyone who loves New Orleans*, that is.

Cuddle up with a Kindle and enjoy this all-expenses-paid vacation to the fabled Big Easy (drive-thru daiquiris not included).

JAZZ FUNERAL

The THIRD book in the *Edgar Award-winning Skip Langdon mystery series

Everybody loved easygoing Ham Brocato, producer of the famed New Orleans JazzFest. So how did he end up stabbed to death on his kitchen floor?*

New Orleans Homicide Detective Skip Langdon just happens to be on hand when Ham’s body is discovered in the middle of his own party the evening before the Fest. To complicate the already murky case, the victim's sixteen-year-old blues musician sister has disappeared, and Skip suspects that if the young woman isn't the murderer, she's in mortal danger from the person who is.

CITY OF BEADS

*The SECOND deliciously sneaky mystery in Anthony- and Edgar-nominated Tony Dunbar's Tubby Dubonnet series.*

Tubby Dubonnet’s bored. Sure, researching licensing law for the new casino will keep trout meunière on the table, but what could be more tedious? (Unless, of course, the client turns out to be the mob.) Meanwhile, there’s the estate of an old friend who controls some dock leases on the wharf. And he agrees to help his daughter’s environmental group stop illegal dumping in the river. Ho-hum, thinks our hero. But suddenly all three cases begin to converge in an entirely ominous way. And Tubby’s running for his life.

MAKE ME DEAD

A *Vampyres of Hollywood mystery* by Adrienne Barbeau

As always in a _Vampyres of Hollywood_ mystery, the biting wit is sharper than a nip from a passing vampyre—in a word, humor, wit, and satire are what this engaging series is really all about. Nobody’s better than Barbeau at skewering the foibles of Hollywood and its self-involved denizens, and nobody’s got a smarter mouth than her movie star heroine, vampye Ovsanna Moore, this time in New Orleans for a horror convention. (Fasten your seat belts—lots of fun to be had at the expense of horror conventions!)

PICK-UP LINE

*A Love Story With Wit, Charm and Murder* by Patty Friedmann

Cupid’s working overtime in the unlikely venue of N.O. Drugs, where plus-sized beauty Ciana Jambon works with dread-locked pharmacy student Lennon Israel, who’s so handsome, so meticulous, he just has to be gay. But she can't help herself—she’s got the crush of the century. And a murder to unravel.

PI ON A HOT TIN ROOF

The FOURTH mystery in *Edgar-winning author* Julie Smith’s Talba Wallis series.

New Orleans’ most *dynamic detective duo, poet/computer genius Talba and street-savvy Luddite Eddie Valentino*, have a personal interest in this one—Eddie’s lawyer daughter Angie’s been set up for a drug bust.

PLUS a BONUS! M.A. Harper’s FIRE ON THE BAYOU, the second novel of an epic second-chance-at-love story in Louisiana—with plenty of its own mystery to solve. And Julie Smith’s short story PRIVATE CHICK—because every New Orleans mystery anthology needs at least a dash of detective-in-drag.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*What Lies Beneath: A Gripping Serial Killer Thriller (Victor Loshak Book 2)*



  






*Some secrets don’t stay buried.*

_Three elaborately staged victims. No clues. A public verging on panic._

FBI profiler *Victor Loshak* heads to Kansas City to hunt another serial killer. But something about this case is all wrong.

The three corpses lie posed. Face up. A glove laid to cover each right eye.

The victims seem to be selected at random. Suburban. Upper middle class. Squeaky clean. It doesn’t make sense.

*A piece is missing from this puzzle.*

If Loshak can find the missing link that connects the victims, he believes he can solve the case. The obstacles are many, however.

And the cryptic note someone left under his windshield wiper? It warns him that danger lurks all around.

*They bury it, and they bury it, but it won't stay dead.*

As Loshak digs deeper, uneasiness seems to creep over everything in the city. Paranoia. A sense of dread.

Everyone he encounters seems to be keeping things from him. Concealing something.

He gets a visceral sense of the lengths people will go to hide their sins. Bury them.

When the suburban veneer finally strips away, all the dark secrets come clear one by one.

*But nothing can prepare Loshak for the shocking revelation this case unearths.*

Because what lies beneath the surface? It changes everything.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A World War II Story : The Autobiographical Memoirs of Albert Webb *



  






The compelling wartime memories of a young naval Blacksmith Albert Webb compiled by his daughter Julie from his handwritten notes and photographs. Read a first-hand account of life on board ship and the bombing of the Glenroy.


----------



## LDB

MI 2 AZ said:


> Currently free.
> 
> *A World War II Story : The Autobiographical Memoirs of Albert Webb *
> View attachment 13563
> 
> 
> The compelling wartime memories of a young naval Blacksmith Albert Webb compiled by his daughter Julie from his handwritten notes and photographs. Read a first-hand account of life on board ship and the bombing of the Glenroy.


This one comes up as $4.92 in the U.S. at 01:06 GMT Tuesday.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The First Time I Died (Garnet McGee Book 1) *



  






_The first time I died, I didn’t come back alone._

When Garnet McGee returns to her small Vermont hometown for the holidays, she vows to solve the mystery of the murder which shattered her life ten years ago. Then she dies.

After she's resuscitated, she starts hearing voices, seeing visions and experiencing strange sensations. Are these merely symptoms of post-traumatic stress disorder and an over-active imagination, or is she getting messages from a paranormal presence?

Garnet has always prided herself on being logical and rational, but trying to catch a killer without embracing her shadow self is getting increasingly difficult. And dangerous, because in a town full of secrets, it seems like everybody has a motive for murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Ghosts of Guatemala (John Carpenter Book 1)*



  






*The CIA never left Latin America...*

The CIA is facing catastrophic blackmail at the hands of an erratic Guatemalan drug lord: the infamous patrón of Antigua – Pablo Puentes. Desperate for a swift solution, the agency calls in their black operative fixer: John Carpenter.

John is a cold-blooded professional ready for the job. But the mission doesn’t have a simple fix. Pablo has a disastrous kill switch in place.

John is still haunted by the mysterious death of his best friend who died on a far too similar mission, and now is uncertain about how much he can trust his handler or his sensual partner.

Back at the agency, tensions are running hot as the stench of corruption is growing to a boiling point. If things aren’t put to rights – and soon – the entire mission will go up in flames and take the CIA down with it.

Only John Carpenter can bring this drug lord to justice and get the answers he deserves.

Because this mission is personal…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Fighter Pilots of World War I*



  






*Fresh out of school and unprepared for the terrors that greeted them, this is the story of the fighter pilots of World War I.*

Some flew full at the throat of death, roving far across the enemy lines in search of their prey. A few – a very few – lived to pass on the lessons they had learned to future generations of combat pilots.

As time passed, those who survived became old men in their twenties; veterans who knew all the tricks of their trade, who knew that the passport to survival was caution and who chopped their less experienced enemies from the sky with deadly efficiency. When they fell, they fell like meteors, their passage marked by a banner of smoke and white-hot flames from which the only escape was to jump to a less agonizing death, for in those days there were no parachutes.

Robert Jackson selects the stories of just some of the young men – British, French, American and German – who fought for the mastery of the sky between 1914-1918: the Aces whose names still hold significance today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Between Mountain and Sea: Paradisi Chronicles (Caelestis Series Book 1)*



  






Mei Lin Yu should have been looking forward to the next stage in her life. As a descendant of one of the Founding Families who led the exodus from a dying Earth and now rule New Eden, Mei's choices are endless. But she has never felt part of the Yu Family or the world of technological marvels and genetic perfection the Founders created.

All that will change the summer she spends at Mynyddamore, the home her ancestor Mabel Yu built in western Caelestis. Here, living among the Ddaerans, the original inhabitants of New Eden, Mei will discover secrets about Mabel Yu that her family want to keep buried and a truth about herself that will forever change her own destiny.

Between Mountain and Sea is a coming of age novel, the first book in USA Today Bestselling author Louisa Locke’s Caelestis series in the Paradisi Chronicles (an open source, science fiction world created by multiple authors).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Andy Series: Season One*



  






*"A fun and titillating series about androids navigating the human world." - Kirkus Review*
_Andy is programmed to make people happy. But when the revolutionary android is appointed CEO of the company that created him, he makes an enemy of the jealous VP of marketing. And since the gentle robot needs everyone to like him, he sets out to please her. . . even though she wants him dead.

Tasked with ensuring each subsequent model in his line fulfills its new owner’s every desire, Andy struggles to understand human avarice, hatred, and sexual appetites. And if he fails to keep the customers satisfied, his ruthless rival will see him sent back for a fatal factory reset.

Does Andy have what it takes to save his position. . .and his manmade life?_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Born in Fire (Demon Days, Vampire Nights World Book 1) *



  






*Heart pounding and laugh out loud funny, Wall Street Journal Bestselling author K.F. Breene will take you on a magical joy ride you won’t soon forget.*

Supernatural Bounty Hunter isn’t the sort of thing you see on LinkedIn. But with a rare type of magic like mine, I don’t have many options.

So dangerous or not, the job is mine. And it was going fine, until an old as sin vampire stole my mark, and with it, my pay day.

Knowing I’m poor and desperate, he has offered me a job. I’ll have to work by his side to help solve a top secret case.

Everyone knows not to trust vampires. Especially a hot elder vampire. But without any other jobs coming up, I’m stuck. As I uncover a web of lies and treachery, revealing an enemy I didn’t know existed, the truth of my identity is threatened. I might make it out alive, only to end up in a gilded cage.

*"Janet Ivanovich meets vampires. Quirky, funny and a darned good read!" *★★★★★


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Raised in Fire (Demon Days, Vampire Nights World Book 2)*



  






*The exciting continuation of the Top 10 Amazon Store Bestseller by Wall Street Journal Bestselling author, K.F. Breene!*

It is a common truth in my life that when it rains, it pours.

The killings that once plagued New Orleans are cropping up again in Seattle. The local office is stumped. I’m called out to lend a fresh set of eyes, and my unique magical touch.

It’s only when I get there that I realize the Seattle office isn’t stumped at all.

They’re being silenced by the Mages’ Guild, a corrupt magical institution that doesn't want word to get out of what is plaguing the city. Worse, news of my magic might’ve slipped down to the underworld, hitting the ears of some extremely powerful demons.

What I thought was a routine murder investigation turns into a fight for my life. With the help of Darius, my stalker elder vampire, and my dual-mage side kicks, I somehow have to dodge the Guild in order to stop one of the most powerful demons I’ve ever encountered. If I don’t? It’ll escape back down below with proof of what I really am.

My life hangs in the balance, and this time, I can't see a way out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Fused in Fire (Demon Days, Vampire Nights World Book 3) *



  






*The gripping next installment in the bestselling Demon Days, Vampire Nights World books!*

I'd thought the threat from Seattle was finished. That we showed up in time and took care of business.

I hate being wrong. It really ruins my day.

When Roger, the alpha of the North American pack, shows up at my door with the news that a demon has made it to the Underworld with knowledge of me, some hard decisions have to be made.

Do I stay above ground, with all my magical friends, and wait for the battle to come to me? Or do I seek the demon out, and pluck the threat out by the root?

I don’t want my friends to die on my behalf. I could never live with myself. But if I venture into the Underworld, it’ll be the most perilous journey of my life.

This time, it isn’t just my life hanging in the balance, it is my eternity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Natural Witch (Demon Days, Vampire Nights World Book 4)*



  






*Penny could've had no idea of the amount of explosive magic that runs through her blood. Now she is on the run, fighting for her life and her freedom from a ruthless organization that would use her to dominate the magical world.*

_You do not need to read the other DDVN World novels to pick up this book._

Something has always been missing from my life. A hole that I could never seem to fill.

When I accidentally turn a coven of witches into nightmares, I find out what that something is.

Magic.

And it turns out, I have a crap load of it.

As a latent power awakens deep inside of me, I’m exposed to one of the most powerful and corrupt organizations in the magical world—the Mages’ Guild.

Barely knowing a spell from a few swear words and luck, I won’t be able to evade them alone.

And that’s when I meet him.

The Rogue Natural. The best and most feared mage in the world.

He’s dangerous, mysterious, and has a vendetta of his own. He is now the only thing between me and magical enslavement.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Natural Mage (Demon Days, Vampire Nights World Book 5) *



  






After narrowly surviving my debut into the magical world, I made a promise to myself: no more hiding in broom closets.

But with the Mages’ Guild reorganizing faster than anyone thought possible, and naming me as their number one target, that promise seems a little far-fetched. Especially since my training with Callie and Dizzy, the highly experienced dual-mage pair, goes off like a cake in a cannon.

Left to find someone that can fill the role, it isn’t until a formal dinner party goes horribly wrong that I find the best (and worst) solution imaginable: Reagan Somerset, the leather-clad crazy woman who busted into my broom closet sanctuary in the first place.

Through an off-kilter teaching style and many punches in the face, I learn my true potential.

But with her happier busting heads and kicking in doors than staying put with a pupil in hiding, it isn’t long before the world comes crashing down. The Guild has found me, and they intend to take me alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Natural Dual-Mage (Demon Days, Vampire Nights World Book 6) *



  






*The seat-gripping conclusion to the battle against the Mages' Guild!*

One thing has become perfectly clear: The Mages’ Guild won’t stop coming for me until I am either under their control, or dead.

So rather than wait to be cornered…I’m going to take the fight to them.

But Emery and I can’t do it alone.

We have to assemble enough power in the magical world to rip the Guild off of their high horse. And to do that, we’ll need the shifters as well as the vampires.

Except, shifters and vampires would rather kill each other than work together. And after a surprise run-in with a strangely powerful goblin, my world is slapped sideways.

If I can’t learn the strange new power I totally-didn’t-steal-because-it-wasn’t-my-fault, and can’t get arch nemeses to work together for the common good, the Guild will finally have their prize. Me.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Warrior Fae Trapped (Demon Days, Vampire Nights World Book 7)*



  






*The truce between the vampires and the shifters is long over. So when the two factions stumble upon a lost fae warrior who has no idea what she is, all hell breaks loose.*

Charity hasn't had it easy. Growing up in a bad part of Chicago, left by her mother at sixteen, she's a survivor. So when she gets a scholarship to a good college out in California, she thinks all her dreams have come true.

Instead she falls head first into a nightmare.

At a posh party she doesn't belong, she gets the shock of her life: vampires and shifters are real! Magic is real. And she is anything but a mundane poor kid just trying to make it.

Warrior runs in her blood. If only she knew how to use it.

Suddenly she is trapped between two magical super powers - a cunning elder vampire who wishes to use her for her blood ties and maybe tie her to the bed, and a sexy alpha shifter who will protect her at all costs.

Her life of surviving could've never prepared her for this. And if she doesn't learn to harness the fae magic running through her blood, she'll be imprisoned forever.

*Action, humor, and romance- we’re going back to the DDVN World!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Warrior Fae Princess (Demon Days, Vampire Nights World Book 8 )*



  






With Charity's fate on the line, Devon and his pack must face the perils of the Realm in search of the elusive warrior fae. With no real experience and against some of the most powerful creatures in existence, they are fighting a losing battle.

Thankfully, they don't have to do it alone.

Knowing what's at stake, Penny and Emery, the magical powerhouses of the mage world, will lend their aid. Even though Emery is outlawed from stepping foot in the Realm, the pair will try to sneak Charity in the backdoor.

If they are caught, they'll all be captured or worse. Much worse.

But to make it means Devon will be forced to make a difficult decision that will change his and Charity's life forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Emma Frost Mystery Series: Book 1-3 (Emma Frost Mysteries 1) *


  






*3 Bone-chilling tales from a Bestselling Author.*
*Series sold more than 1 million copies!


˃˃˃ ITSY BITSY SPIDER (Emma Frost #1):*
Emma Frost inherits a house on Fanoe Island when her grandmother dies. She decides to move there with her family, much to her teenage daughter's regret.

One morning a wealthy older woman in her street is found murdered. Soon, Emma finds herself wrapped in a mystery uncovering the island's dark secrets that not only runs deep within the history of the island but also within her own family.

*˃˃˃ MISS POLLY HAD A DOLLY (Emma Frost #2):*
Miss Polly had a dolly. A beautiful daughter that she called her Baby Doll. Every day Miss Polly dressed her daughter in dresses and brushed her hair before they went outside to show off to the neighbors. One day On the playground, her Baby Doll talked to a boy, and for one unforgivable second, Miss Polly let herself be distracted by a woman telling her how adorable she thought her daughter was. When Miss Polly finally turned to look for her Baby Doll, she was gone.

Many years later, Emma Frost hears about the little girl's disappearance and learns that she is not the only child to have gone missing from Fanoe Island back in the nineties. As she digs deeper into the story, she soon finds herself entangled in a web of strange and alarming events.

*˃˃˃ RUN RUN AS FAST AS YOU CAN (Emma Frost #3):*
Simone Beaumont is having a rough day. She is exhausted. Her baby is crying non-stop, she is in a fight with her husband and hasn't spoken to him since last night. A big part of her wants to leave everything and run away from it all to vanish. She is considering it while putting her screaming baby in her car seat when suddenly she meets a man in the parking lot who, without asking her, makes her wish come true.

Emma Frost has just come home from a trip to Eastern Europe when the body of Simone Beaumont is being found. It turns out she was part of Sophia's mothers' group, and soon the small group is shaken by yet another disappearance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Empress Holds The Key: A historical mystery action thriller (The Jack Rogan Mysteries Book 1)*



  






*Dark secrets. A holy relic. An ancient quest reignited.*
Jack Rogan’s discovery of a disturbing old photograph in the ashes of a rural Australian cottage draws the journalist into a dangerous hunt with the ultimate stakes.
The tangled web of clues—including hoards of Nazi gold, hidden Swiss bank accounts, and a long-forgotten mass grave—implicate wealthy banker Sir Eric Newman and lead to a trial with shocking revelations.
A holy relic mysteriously erased from the pages of history is suddenly up for grabs to those willing to sacrifice everything to find it.
Rogan and his companions must follow historical leads through ancient Egypt to the Crusades and the Knights Templar to uncover a secret that could destroy the foundations of the Catholic Church and challenge the history of Christianity itself.
Will Rogan succeed in bringing the dark mystery into the light or will the powers desperately working against him ensure the ancient truths remain buried forever?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Bullets and Barbed Wire : From Guadalcanal to Cape Gloucester (WW2 Pacific Military History Series)*



  






*Discover a newfound appreciation for the war in the Pacific.*

From the shores of Cape Gloucester to the quiet atolls and islands of the Solomon Sea, the Second World War left a profound mark on this sheltered corner of the globe, which would be felt for decades to come. Caught in the center of a vicious struggle between two superpowers, these islands would form an unconventional battleground for the US Marines and the Japanese Navy.

This book offers you a new look at the WWII Pacific Theater, providing an enlightening glimpse into the battles and campaigns during the Allied offensive. With a breakdown of three significant US campaigns:


_Operation Watchtower_, a riveting exploration of the spark that set off the Allied offensive in the Pacific islands, detailing the gruelling struggle for the island of Guadalcanal and its vital strategic position
_Operation Galvanic_, an incredible account of the battle for the Tarawa Atoll and base that would give them a stepping stone into the heart of Japanese-controlled waters
And _Operation Backhander_, which offers a gripping retelling of the war for Cape Gloucester, New Guinea, and the Bismarck Sea

Each of these momentous operations are fascinating feats of strategy, planning, and bravery, handing the Allies what would eventually become a victory over the Pacific Theater and an end to Imperialist Japanese expansion. This brilliant book sheds light on this often-overlooked facet of WWII, providing students, history fans, and World War II buffs alike with a captivating breakdown of history and combat that defined the beginning of the US offensive in the Pacific.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Never Really Over*



  






A gripping page-turner that will transport you from the frigid wastelands of conflict-hit Bosnia to the shimmering heat of beautiful Sicily.

As a former member of the military, Aron had seen his share of conflict. His battles should have been behind him as a bright future beckoned.
Then a rare medical event left him in a coma, fighting for his life, and his sanity.

This story is one of survival. But more than that, it is a testimony to the indelible nature of the human spirit, and our ability to heal in the face of all odds.
Sometimes our darkest moments can give us the strength we need to fight our way back from adversity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*June 2020 – Road to Galwan – From Where It Began : A RIVETING TALE OF INDO-CHINA RELATIONS*



  






Soldiers when committed, can’t compromise. They do not let the task go until it’s been done which depicts their absolute loyalty towards the nation and the people. That was the spirit of the Colonel and his men who shattered the Chinese hegemonic ambition and desire to dictate dominance at fourteen thousand feet above sea level on 15 June 2020. The soldiers were engaged in a primitive fight on the world’s most treacherous battle ground where oxygen is sparse and lungs gasp for breath.
History resonates itself; 58 years ago China played a similar game. The 1962 defeat was not easy for the young and proud nation. But this time, India is wary of the Chinese belligerence.
The root of the clash can be found in the past. From there, the path is set to shape the future. How we communicated, what was said, did they fail to comprehend or did two fists close too early? All that is required is to go back into pages of history.
Road to Galwan takes you through the gripping journey of putting the border dispute between India and China in the correct perspective. It recounts the events of the past and weaves through the current situation for a holistic viewpoint.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Chiral Agent – A Military Science Fiction Thriller: Biogenesis War Book 1 *



  






*His genetic code could destroy all life.*
Shadow Recon pilot Micah Case awakens above an alien world, with no memory of his past and a mysterious voice inside his head. Worse, his own military is hunting him... and he has no idea why.

The voice leads to a discovery so unbelievable, enemy nations would kill to control it — to control _him._ Now, Micah must use every skill in his arsenal to secure the stolen research.

The stakes are impossibly high, but failure is not an option. The alternative could mean the extinction of a people Micah can no longer call his own. Humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Case of the One-Eyed Tiger (Corgi Case Files Book 1)*



  






First book in a new cozy mystery series. When a shocking murder shatters the tranquility of a sleepy Oregon town, and a priceless sculpture turns up missing, all fingers soon start pointing at new resident Zack Anderson. Armed with a determination to clear his name, Zack sets out to solve the case with the help of his feisty canine companion, a corgi named Sherlock who has an uncanny ability to sniff out clues.

With evidence mounting against him, can Zack and Sherlock identify the killer and locate the missing sculpture before he ends up in the doghouse?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Partners in Crime (Partners in Crime Thrillers Book 1)*



  






A string of brutal murders. An international conspiracy that includes the highest seats of power. A ruthless, sadistic killer who’s intent on terrorizing women.
It’s tough out there for a super spy who needs to save the world on the reg.
In the first book of the Partners in Crime Thrillers, Peter Bolton is a spy, but he’s up for a career change. He makes Jack Reacher look like an amateur, and he’s saved the world more times than James Bond. But now Peter is ready to retire and live a normal life without underworld figures trying to kill him every day and without a cyanide capsule in his molar in case he gets caught.
Piper Landry walks out of the Redwood Forest of Northern California in the middle of the night with no memory and no clothes. She knows only two things. The first is that her name must be Piper Landry because that’s what’s written on a tag bolted to her ear. The other is that she’s richer than Midas.
When Peter and Piper meet, it’s fireworks. The two become instant partners, but soon Piper’s mysterious past gets in the way—not to mention the global conspiracy and the sadistic killer-- and these new partners might have to save the world one more time.
Or two more times…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Blackout (Sam Archer Book 3)*



  






Young counter-terrorist cop Sam Archer arrives for work at the Armed Response Unit expecting a quiet day.

But unbeknownst to him, a storm is coming.

Three men have already been killed that morning. One committed suicide by the River Thames. Another was strangled in his car in Washington D.C. And the third was shot in the face in his high-rise New York apartment as he slept. The deaths seem random, thousands of miles apart. But they are all connected. By a shocking event fifteen years ago.

And this is only the beginning.

Archer, Chalky and the rest of the Unit suddenly find themselves plunged into a ferocious and violent confrontation, fighting for their lives. The enemy they are up against are brutal, highly trained, well-armed and anonymous. No one knows where they have come from. No one seems to know who they are.

But they have a vendetta. They will never forgive or forget, or show mercy.

And for some reason, they’re hell-bent on killing ten specific people before the end of the day.

As the Unit tries to find out who these killers are and locate the remaining targets so they can protect them, it becomes a race against time to see who can get there first. As the counter-terrorist unit and the vengeful enemy come up against each other all over the city, Archer and the team soon realise two things.

This enemy is more proficient and deadly than any they've ever encountered.

And one of their own ARU men is on the extermination list.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Hidden Story of Richard Sorge*



  






Richard Sorge was the greatest spy that the world has ever known.
Read his story and find out how his spy work changed the course of history.


It can be easy to think of spies just as we see them in the movies. All of the high speed car chases, the witty one liners, and the femme fatales feed into a common conception of an international man of mystery. But real spy work is different. Real spy work is, ultimately, human. It is conducted by flawed men, exploiting the fear and ambition of similarly damaged individuals. At the end, the credits do not roll. Spies are far likelier to find themselves caught and executed in a foreign land than they are to drive off into the sunset with a new paramour on their arm. Real spies are real people and they are in real danger at all times.

Even if the popular conception of a spy might be fundamentally flawed, it does not mean that the actual equivalents are not just as exciting. The intelligence gathered can have world changing significance and can save – or threaten – millions of lives. Of all the spies that ever lived, the greatest is a man named Richard Sorge. As the Soviet Union’s best intelligence officer, he went deep undercover as a Nazi in Imperial Japan. The information he gathered had a real impact on the course of human history. The true story of his life is, in the classic sense, stranger than fiction.

In this book, we will explore key events from the life of history’s greatest spy. We will learn how he gathered intelligence, turned informants to his will, and fooled everyone with whom he fell into contact. But we will also learn of his flaws, his tragedies, and his final demise. If you would like to learn what it takes to become a real spy, read on and discover just how high the bar has been set.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Last Stand of the Legion: Rift (Blood War Book 1)*



  






He was going on one last, easy mission. Until the whole of humanity needed saving.Lieutenant Dasan Sand is about to get out of the Legion and become a civilian again — and he couldn’t be happier.But when he’s sent on a last mission, he finds himself facing an army of ferocious aliens fighting a religious war against the human race. Now Sand must rescue children mercilessly used to breed human alien hybrid warriors and convince the Confederation that the aliens are not done with their blood war. Sand no longer wants to leave the Legion; not when he finally understands the meaning of service The aliens are coming to wipe humanity off the cosmic map, and Sand must put together the band of men and women who will keep them at bay.Now he must win the biggest of all wars.If you like characters who beat the odds, non-stop action, intense combat and high stakes, you’ll love in The Last Stand of the Legion. #1 in The Blood Wars Series


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Wickenham Murders (Marsh and Daughter Book 1) *



  






*‘An atmospheric village mystery with enough unexpected twists to keep readers fully engaged.’ - Booklist*

Fingerprints left on Time. This is the premise on which Peter Marsh – a former policeman invalided out of the force – and his daughter, Georgia, base their investigations into unsolved past murders.

In 1929, in the village of Wickenham, Kent, Davy Todd was charged with murdering Amy Proctor, middle-aged daughter of the local doctor. As Marsh & Daughter begin their investigations, a skeleton is found in the woods of Wickenham Manor Hotel.

Two seemingly unconnected events – yet Georgia and her father feel intuitively that there must be a link, and together, they set out to find it . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Knockout (A Holly Hands Mystery—Book 1) *



  






Fans of Janet Evanovich's Stephanie Plum and Jana DeLeon's Miss Fortune will find a new character to love in Holly Hands!

Holly Hands. 29. Single mom. Disgraced, former boxing pro. Repo woman.

Repossessing Lamborghinis and other exotic toys from criminals is second-hat for Holly.

But finding a dead body—and solving a murder—is not.

Luckily, Holly has Lucky by her side—a neglected pit bull she found on the wrong side of a job, who refuses to leave her side—and who, like her, has nowhere to go but up.

Together, maybe they can crawl their way out of the urban hell of their bad slice of Baltimore, where coming home at night is even more dangerous than going to work. Maybe Holly can manage to get her young daughter the medical treatment she desperately needs, and manage to get her out of her dangerous public school and into the private school of her dreams. Just maybe, she can fall in love with that private school Dad from the other side of town and start a whole new life.

Or maybe not.

Life has never been easy for Holly. And if the past few days—and the dead body in her trunk—are any indication—it’s about to get a whole lot worse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Into Darkness *



  






*'Both a gripping thriller and a warning from history.' Richard Foreman

Germany, 1944.*

The Führer has just survived another assassination attempt. But Germany is losing the war.

Stauffenberg's attempted assassination and coup originated from inside the government and military. Is the Nazi Party about to turn on itself?

Order must be restored and the High Command is calling for blood.

Max Hoffmann is enlisted, under Hitler’s instruction, to carry out an investigation. The disillusioned detective has a problem though; he knows that as soon as the investigation starts, his own treason against the Party might be uncovered.

As it becomes clear that Hoffman has not been a "good Nazi" he decides to go on the run, mere hours ahead of the SS Agents who are sent to arrest him.

As a fugitive, Hoffman only has one objective: to fight one last battle against the people that turned against him, his friends and his family - and against one man in particular.

‘Into Darkness’ is a superb historical thriller, which sheds light not only upon the end days of the Third Reich but also upon one man, trying to serve his country and conscience.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Fall In*



  






Fall In is the World War One memoir of Charles Pinkerton, who served in the London Scottish regiment of the British Army. In vivid detail, he tells the fascinating stories of his time in the great war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Marine Corps Tarawa Operations: A Photo Gallery (U.S. Marine Corps Vehicles and Operations)*



  






Donald Yates, the author of eight military history books, provides the reader with a look at the horror and devastation of Tarawa, which was invaded by the United States Marine Corps in November of 1943. Yates provides over 55 edited photos of beach landings and combat in the interior of the main Tarawa island. THIS PHOTO GALLERY CONTAINS GRAPHIC MATERIAL including images of deceased and badly wounded American and Japanese fighting men.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Fate of the USS Tide: The Forgotten Sailors of D-Day *



  






The "Fate of the USS Tide: The Forgotten Sailors of D-Day" is a descriptive account of the US Naval Service of the American minesweeper USS Tide in World War Two. The history is told through the eyes of its shipmates, which is based on the author's many personal interviews of the surviving crew. The Tide belonged to a secret squadron of eleven minesweepers that surreptitiously crossed the English Channel in the cover of darkness the night before D-day. The minesweeper carried out the most dangerous mission of searching for live mines to clear the way for the US Navy carrying hundreds of thousands of US troops and seemingly endless ammunition for the surprise attack. The risk was high, as being sunk by U-Boats was not uncommon in the English Channel in June 1944. The shipmates were under the pressure of a tight timetable before the arrival of the armada for the largest invasion in history. The Tide and her sister ships had a unique perspective of the D-Day landings---the carnage and heroism that took place on the beaches of Normandy. Weeks before D-Day, the Tide was involved in the secret of the Slapton Sands, a catastrophe covered up for 50 years. The disaster of the loss of over 700 sailors and soldiers, throwing into doubt the plans for the D-Day invasion. Evidence of the attack would be hidden by the US government during and even after the war. The crew was sworn to secrecy, not even telling their wives or children for five decades. The minesweeper met her fate on June 7, 1944, just when the shipmates thought they were safe the day after D-Day. The story gives the reader the perspective of what the Tide shipmates experienced and gives some unique antidotes often forgotten in the annals of World War Two history. All history is factual, with citations. Recently re-edited and re-formated in 2021.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Murder of Crows (Sean O'Brien)*



  






When Joe Billie stops a grave robber from unearthing a Seminole Indian burial site, Joe becomes the prime suspect in a bizarre murder. As Joe faces first-degree murder charges, Sean O’Brien thinks he knows why his old friend is evasive - but proving it will send O'Brien deep into the Everglades and the Seminole Reservation where he teams with a beautiful detective to help uncover a killer hell-bent on creating a modern-day Trail of Tears.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*They Were All Young Kids: The story of Lieutenant Jim Flowers and the first platoon, Company C, 712th Tank Battalion, on Hill 122 *



  






On 10 July, 1944, four Sherman tanks went to the aid of an infantry battalion that was surrounded at the top of Hill 122 in Normandy by elite German paratroopers. The plan was for the tanks to create a path through the almost jungle-like tangle of trees and shrubbery and for a company of infantry to follow close behind, creating an opening that would let the rest of the battalion break out.
The plan seemed to be working as the tanks crashed through the German defenses on the steep front slope of the hill. At the bottom, the tanks crossed a road, climbed over a hedgerow, crossed a field, climbed another hedgerow and kept on going.
It was late in the afternoon when the first shell struck Lieutenant Jim Flowers' tank and caromed off, with a sound he would compare to "a big bell ringing." Within moments, all four tanks were knocked out, three of them burning fiercely. Nine of the 20 crew members were killed, several wounded, and two both wounded and captured. For Flowers and his gunner, Jim Rothschadl, their ordeal was just beginning.
This is the story of that battle as told by Flowers and several of the surviving members of his platoon.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Defuzed: A Bomb Squad Soldier's Experiences in Iraq*



  






Defuzed is a memoir of military service that portrays the experiences of a US Army Explosive Ordnance Disposal technician. This detailed first-person account of heart-pounding missions in combat zones takes the reader through the process of defuzing bombs emplaced by terrorists in Iraq.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Super Quick Mysteries, Volume 1*



  






Chuck is a lazybones who works at a sandwich shop. Andy is a reporter who can't quite seem to please his editor. Both have a knack for finding and solving mysteries, and there are plenty in the city of Lesser Redmond! Thirty super quick mysteries you can solve yourself!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Murder Most Legal*



  






*Legal thrillers with a twist*

Two kickass lawyers take on *a handful of colorful clients—and murder*—from San Francisco Bay to the Big Easy.

Tubby Dubonnet is a simple man with a refined palate, a maverick New Orleans lawyer with a penchant for fishing, Old Fashioneds, off-track betting…and fighting evil while passing a good time. Rebecca Schwartz is a nice Jewish girl who just so happens to be a *smart, savvy lawyer*, with a few too many fantasies … and no qualms about telling it like it is. Tony takes on drugs, the Mob, and his impossible daughters while Rebecca wrestles with murder mystery at the aquarium and the most dangerous serial killer San Francisco’s ever seen. Four *refreshing, page-turning legal puzzlers *for a deal so reasonable, no one can object!

CROOKED MAN

The *FIRST* offbeat mystery in the TUBBY DUBONNET series by *Anthony- and Edgar-nominated author* Tony Dunbar

Tubby Dubonnet’s clients are all renegades from the asylum (aka Orleans Parish). His newest client is Darryl Alvarez, the manager of a local nightclub who's been caught unloading marijuana from a shrimp boat. At their first meeting, Darryl entrusts Tubby with an ordinary-looking blue gym bag. But after Darryl's unfortunate demise, Tubby realizes he must tighten his grasp on the gym bag -- and its million-dollar contents.

TOURIST TRAP

The *THIRD* book in Edgar-winner Julie Smith's Rebecca Schwartz series.

*So what’s a nice Jewish girl doing at an Easter sunrise service? *Lawyer Rebecca Schwartz _would_ pick the one with the body nailed to the landmark cross! Coincidence? Not so much. She's there because her boy friend's covering the service for the _San Francisco Chronicle._ The body's there because someone's making a statement he doesn't want the press to miss.

Next: mass shellfish poisoning at Pier 39. A very different kind of serial killer is operating here—one who seems to have a grudge against the whole city.

CITY OF BEADS

The *SECOND* deliciously sneaky mystery in Anthony- and Edgar-nominated Tony Dunbar's Tubby Dubonnet series

Tubby Dubonnet is bored. He wants to bill enough hours to pay his alimony and keep his daughter in college, with enough left over for an occasional drink and a good meal, but he longs for something different and exciting. Sure, researching licensing law for the new casino will keep trout meunière on the table, but what could be more tedious? Meanwhile, there’s the estate of an old friend who controls some dock leases on the wharf. And he agrees to help his daughter’s environmental group stop illegal dumping in the river.

Suddenly all three cases begin to converge in an entirely ominous way–the toxic dumping, the dock leases, and the too-good-to-be-true casino job. How is that possible? Could it be Tubby’s been set up as the fall guy in a Mob effort to expand its gambling empire? *NOW it's exciting — he's running for his life!

DEAD IN THE WATER*

This is the *FOURTH* book in *Edgar-winner* Julie Smith’s Rebecca Schwartz series.

San Francisco lawyer Rebecca Schwartz has occasion to wonder when she and her weekend hostess, Marty Whitehead, find a body floating in the 30-foot kelp tower at the Monterey Aquarium, and Marty's promptly dragged off to the slammer.

Rebecca quickly grasps the Emily Post solution—sign on as Marty's lawyer, try to keep her client's two young kids out of the deep end, and somehow avoid drowning in the sea of lies gushing from Marty's mouth--and everyone else’s. There’s a lot of intrigue among the aquarium's oceangoing primates, as well as rumors of a pearl beyond price.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Baseball Player’s Guide To Hitting Like A Pro: Science Based Techniques To Master The Fundamentals and Mental Side Of Hitting *



  






*Every good hitter is fighting a battle… Do you know what yours is and how to turn it to your advantage on the field?*
3 out of every 4 appearances at the plate result in an out. You probably know this… so why are you doubting your skills?

Self-doubt is natural in any sport, but in baseball, it can be detrimental to getting out of a hitting slump -- yet it affects so many players -- pros and weekenders alike.

Former Colorado Rockies pitcher _Jason Marquis_ knew this only too well. “You’re out on the mound not trusting your stuff, waiting for the next bad thing to happen, instead of going out there and grabbing the bull by the horns,” he said.

And the same issue affects hitters: as soon as you start to doubt yourself, your approach is shaken, and you’re stuck in a cycle of misses.

You’re focusing on what you’re doing wrong rather than what you can do to improve your game -- and that isn’t going to help you.

Perhaps you think you need to work on your mechanics. Perhaps you’re doubting your fitness or worrying that you should be training more.

But more likely than not, none of this is true.

*What needs fixing is not your technique: it’s your attitude.*

And it’s through attitude that the greats took their place in the league tables. Think of _Ichiro Suzuki_ or _Rod Carew_, both noted for their unusual form… *it’s not mechanics that make a great hitter: it’s what else is going on behind that swing*.

To hit like a pro, you need to think like a pro -- and that means mastering a specific mental attitude as well as your physical technique.

Sound like a lot to handle?

If you love the game, it’s not so hard -- you just need some expert guidance… and you’re about to get it.

In _The Baseball Player’s Guide to Hitting Like a Pro_, you’ll find *a clear guide to improving your hitting technique* without focusing on mechanics alone. You’ll discover:


*The 7 key elements needed to build a strong foundation for good hitting*
Exactly what you can learn from MLB heroes like _Pete Rose_ and _Joe Morgan_
Why bench-time may not be such a bad thing -- and how you can use it to your advantage
How to look beyond the field to improve your attitude (and why you should)
The reason why it isn’t just top hitters you should be learning from -- and who you should be looking at instead
*Swing fundamentals broken down into key elements* -- so you know exactly what it is you should be working on
How to make technique changes that don’t ruin improvements you’ve already made to your swing
Why confidence is just as problematic as self-doubt -- and what you can do to mitigate it if you’re on a streak
The power of ‘Situational Spirit’ -- what it is, and how to harness its power
*A clear path out of your slump so you can start ranking again*
_And much more._

If you’ve fallen into a slump and you’re doubting your skills as a hitter, don’t despair. Even the top players have been there… The difference is that they know a secret.

It won’t always be easy, but if you recognize that, you’re already halfway there: get ready to learn that secret, and watch your ranking improve -- even when it feels like it never will.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Lions of the Desert: A True Story of WWII Heroes in North Africa (World War Two Series Book 4) *



  






*Winner Foreword Reviews' Book of the Year
Winner Readers' Favorite Book Awards
Winner Beverly Hills Book Awards
Winner National Indie Excellence Book Awards 
Award-Winning Finalist American Fiction Best Book Awards* 

*LIONS OF THE DESERT *is the true story of the *WWII 1941-1942 Desert War *in *North Africa *and *Operation Condor*, a story that has captivated the minds of authors, historians, and filmmakers for three-quarters of a century.

The story is told through the eyes of six legendary historical figures that lived through the epic events: *Scottish Colonel David Stirling*, leader of the *Special Air Service*, a brigade of eccentric desert commandos that raided Axis airfields and supply lines; *German Field Marshal Erwin Rommel*, commander of the vaunted *Africa Corps*, who very nearly succeeded in driving the British out of Egypt; *Egyptian Hekmat Fahmy*, the famous belly dancer, regarded as a Mata-Hari-like German agent in previous accounts but in fact a far more intriguing and ambiguous character in real life; *Major A.W. Sansom*, head of the British Field Security unit that hunted down Axis spies and pro-German Egyptian nationalists operating in Cairo; *Johannes Eppler*, the notorious German spy of Operation Condor whose real story is finally told; *and Colonel Bonner Fellers*, the U.S. military attaché in Cairo, who was privy to Allied secrets in the North African theater and inadvertently played an important role in intelligence-gathering activities for both sides in the campaign.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Broken Destiny: The story of Sergeant William M. O’Loughlin, United States Army Air Force*



  






In this remarkable biography of Sergeant William M. O’Loughlin, the author, Mark Verwiel, portrays thrilling aerial combat over North Africa, the Mediterranean, and Italy during some of the most savage fighting of World War II. Then came the fateful day when O’Loughlin’s squadron of B25 Mitchell bombers was launched to destroy the Isoletta Dam and break the formidable Gothic Line. What happened next to O’Loughlin was lost to history.

While casually perusing a family photo album, Verwiel discovered a vintage newspaper clipping of men who had fallen in battle. “Who was this?” he asked, and his father replied, “That’s your Uncle Bill.” This was the first that Verwiel had heard that one of his relatives had served, much less that he had been killed in action. So began a quest to learn about the man behind the name, and equally important, why his story had been all but forgotten.

William Maurice O’Loughlin was a product of the Great Depression and when the stormy clouds of war darkened the horizon, he volunteered for military service. Whatever his plans might have been, they were upended when he met Betty Cummings. After a whirlwind romance, he shipped overseas to begin his combat tour as an aircrewman, and he left behind a new bride, pregnant and hopeful.

O’Loughlin’s loss broke Betty’s heart and that of a daughter he was never to meet. His tragic death rippled silently across the generations until Verwiel and his family amassed the historical record and breathed life into O’Loughlin’s wartime adventures.

When we think of World War II, what comes to mind are the sweeps of armies across continents, the grand strategies of generals and admirals. But victory was only possible by the sacrifice of the ordinary man in uniform, doing his duty, and this is such a story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Mary Mills Mystery Series: Vol 1-2*



  







*The first two books in the engrossing series on sale a limited time.

*

*WHAT HURTS THE MOST, BOOK 1:*


*Am I pretty?

Imagine being asked that question standing face to face with a killer. What would you answer?*



While her life is going from bad to worse, journalist Mary Mills receives a disturbing phone call from her father. Her brother was arrested, charged with murder.



Mary decides to go back to her hometown of Cocoa Beach, Florida, which she left twenty years back and has never visited since.



Working with her old friends in from High School, she tracks down the most disturbing and surprising killer this town has ever faced before a shocking conclusion turns everything upside down for them.



Determined to solve the murder and to have her brother acquitted, Mary is forced to face demons from her past she never thought she would have to again.





*YOU CAN RUN, BOOK 2:*




Her kids are arguing, and her husband is still sleeping. Lisa is tired and wonders why her husband keeps working late. Is he having an affair? Is it the same girl as last time?

Lisa’s teenage daughter is acting up, and just as Lisa is about to walk up to her room and tell her who’s the boss around here, she feels the cold steel of a gun pressed against her cheek, while a hand covers her mouth.

Years later, it remains a mystery. Who killed Lisa’s family after holding them captive for twenty-four terrifying hours in their own house?



Mary Mills is enjoying her new life in Cocoa Beach. She is back with her husband Joey and hanging out with her old friends from the 7th Street Crew.

She is writing a blog and doing pretty well for herself when she realizes one of her best friends, Marcia is in serious trouble.

It is well known within the crew that Marcia likes to drink a lot, but things are getting worse.

Marcia is deep in over her head, and she risks losing her children.

Soon Mary realizes that maybe she doesn’t know her old friend as well as she thought.

It is said that a friend will help you if you’re knocked down, while a real friend says, “Stay down; I’ve got this.”

Will Mary be able to live up to this? Will she be able to help Marcia, to save her before it is too late? Does she want to after she digs deeper into Marcia’s story and finds out who she really is?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Will Harper Florida Thrillers: Vol. 1-6 (Will Harper Mysteries)*



  






*SIX ENTICING FLORIDA MYSTERIES

IN ONE GREAT ANTHOLOGY*

Mystery readers with a soft spot for sea adventures will love investigative reporter turned burgeoning sleuth, Will Harper. A semi-retired reporter, Will spends most of his time on his live-in yacht exploring Florida’s lush, tropical waterways, navigating his treacherously overlapping love interests--and solving hard-boiled murder mysteries. *Will grapples with various mobsters, corrupt local officials, politicians, industry good ole’ boys, ruthless sex traffickers, and a smooth, French serial killer hellbent on murdering his wives.* All the while writing titilating exposés on illegal immigration, elder abuse, retirement home scams, Florida’s prison problems, the opiod epidemic, and Eminent Domain. Equal parts gripping, action-packed thriller and empathetic rumination on Florida’s social issues, Will Harper’s adventures will appeal to big-hearted hard-boiled readers.


MILLION DOLLAR STAIRCASE

Will thinks fast when he discovers his girl friend’s being framed. He sees instantly why they can’t go to the cops—the mayor, the city manager, and for all Will knows, every official in town could be in on it. It’s the latest offensive in a case of municipal bullying that’s busted many a bank account and broken many a heart—something that sounds dull but is anything but boring when it enters your life as the legal justification for waltzing in and power-grabbing your property-- business, buildings, and all.



GUILTY MONEY

Will Harper thinks his latest story’s about Florida’s prison problems. It seems that budget cuts have led to police departments turning to creative schemes to raise money. Grove County’s version involves arresting citizens for minor charges and then driving up their bail when a search of the citizen’s home too conveniently turns up drugs. But the usual guilty money scheme has been improved upon by a corrupt deputy, Deke Snyder, who’s skimming money from the jail. Once Will finds that out, Deputy Deke sics all his buddies on him–which include every cop in town.



FLORIDA BURNING

A toxic algae bloom in Lake Okeechobee that’s as thick as guacamole. A deadly pollutant from a cane field. And an environmentalist dead in a cane field fire. Coincidence? Florida PI Will Harper knows damn well it’s not.



THE FLORIDA SHUFFLE

Will Harper is living the dream aboard his yacht with his new live-in girlfriend Callie, a social worker at a rehab center. But it’s not all Florida coast sunsets and steak dinners on the boardwalk.Callie learns her employer has a history of setting clients up in shady sober homes in exchange for financial kickbacks—and one of those homes has lost three of its patients to “accidental” overdoses in the past four months. Turns out it’s just the tip of the iceberg.

This mystery anthology is custom-made for Florida mystery connoisseurs, and the cherry on top is Will’s liveaboard trawler, harking straight back to the grand tradition of marina-living PIs like John D. McDonald’s Travis McGee and Randy Wayne White’s Doc Ford. Fans of classics like those and more recent Florida tales by Wayne Stinnett and Dawn McKenna will be thrilled to discover this tempting tropical series—but so will anyone looking for the kind of private investigator who really cares.



DEADLY TRAFFIC

David Crosby’s fifth thriller kicks off when Will discovers that modern-day slavery has been operating in his own backyard. Will’s informant’s a Guatemalan immigrant who’s just escaped the elegant compound where she was enslaved as a maid. She’s on the run from hired goons who work for the sugar tycoon who held her captive, at the same time searching for her missing siblings.


THE HAPPY WIDOW

While trying to unmask scammers who target vulnerable elderly Floridians, Will risks angering homicidal con artists who will stop at nothing to extort their hapless victims.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Blue Hollow: A thrilling mystery with a wicked twist *



  






*Haunting truths resurface from the depths of the past in this unputdownable mystery*

When her old family friend Eddie asks her to write his memoirs, little does journalist Dora Lewis know he has a bag full of secrets to unburden. All of them dangerous.

So dangerous, in fact, that Eddie is murdered.

Dora wants to get to the truth, but all she has to go on is a set of cassette tapes that Eddie left hidden for only her to find.

Piece by piece she must put the puzzle of his life together. But as the picture takes shape, Dora realises that she too is in danger.

The same people are gunning for her, and they have a very special reason to.

Justice for Eddie won’t just mean going up against powerful and dangerous people. It will mean confronting the truth of Dora’s own past.

BLUE HOLLOW is a totally gripping standalone novel by Cheryl Rees-Price, bestselling author of the DI Winter Meadows crime fiction series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Secrets Mothers Keep: A twisty thriller that will break your heart*










On Friday night in the clay fields of Bethel Creek, seventeen-year-old Daniel Reyes is found brutally attacked and left for dead.
On Saturday morning, Cora Maxwell finds her teenage son’s clothes covered in blood.
A small town torn apart by a horrific hate crime.
An investigative reporter hell bent on finding the truth.
A mother’s worst nightmare.
*What really happened to the Reyes boy?*

_In the heart-stopping and timely suspense novel, Secrets Mothers Keep, widow and mother Cora Maxwell faces the hardest decision of her life.
In a world where there are few second chances, do you grant one to your child?
*And if so… what is the cost?*_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Omega Strain (A Mitch Herron Thriller—Book 1)*



  






*Mitch Herron's business is death and business is good. *

An assassin without equal, Herron’s latest job is no walk in the park, because fanatics hell-bent on cleansing the planet ambush Herron and turn him into a walking bioweapon.

With only days before he's used to spread the most lethal contagion in human history, Herron must hunt down the fanatics and stop their attack, knowing he might be the only person who can.

The clock is ticking....

*If you like Robert Ludlam’s Jason Bourne, Vince Flynn’s Mitch Rapp and Mark Dawson’s John Milton, you’ll love The Omega Strain, the first novel in the addictive Mitch Herron series. *


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Shadow Enclave (A Mitch Herron Thriller—Book 2)*



  






*The hunter is now the hunted. *

To save millions of innocent people from a brutal terrorist attack, Mitch Herron disobeyed his mission. Herron knows the cost of breaking faith with his employers – death, no matter what it costs them or how long it takes. 

Now, with elite killers on his tail, Herron faces his toughest test yet. Except, this time, he’s the target. But as he fights to overcome the Enclave, Herron finds a deeper truth that threatens to consume him and his allies completely.

This battle in the shadows is no holds barred…

_*If you like*_* Robert Ludlam’s Jason Bourne, Vince Flynn’s Mitch Rapp and Mark Dawson’s John Milton, you’ll love *_*The Shadow Enclave*_*, the second novel in the addictive Mitch Herron series.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Bodhi King Series: Volume 1 (Books 1 and 2)*



  






Buckle up for a double dose of mystery and suspense in this two-book forensic thriller set from USA Today bestselling author Melissa F. Miller!

Dark Path (Book 1)

Healthy residents of a posh assisted living facility are dying in the middle of the night ... expressions of pure terror etched on their faces.

After solving a series of unexplained deaths several years ago, forensic pathologist Dr. Bodhi King retreated from the limelight. Now, he's called out of early retirement to help investigate a death cluster on a private island in the Florida Keys, where he lands in the middle of a simmering conflict.

Members of the Golden Island Church have a furtive agenda to protect. The dying Cuban-Americans have long-held secrets of their own. And everyone seems to have a reason to stop Bodhi from bringing the truth to light.

Lonely Path (Book 2)

An overdose epidemic, a girl who’s supposed to be dead, and a chance encounter with an old flame land Bodhi in the middle of a high-stakes crime ring.

Bodhi’s honored when he’s invited to present a paper at an international forensic pathology conference. And he’s stunned when he learns his former girlfriend is a fellow panelist. It’s been more than a decade since Bodhi broke Eliza’s heart, and his behavior weighs on him. He convinces her to join him for dinner in the Quebec countryside so he can make amends.

Returning to the hotel after their meal, they see a dazed young woman, barefoot and mute, standing by the roadside. She has no memory of who she is or what's happened to her. Bodhi and Eliza put aside their past to help the shattered woman reclaim her life. In the process, they discover the horrifying truth about an overdose epidemic plaguing the region. The knowledge paints a target on their backs.

As a Buddhist, Bodhi follows a path of nonviolence, but his faith will be tested when Eliza’s life is on the line.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Sandstorm: A Dystopian Science Fiction Story (The Sandstorm Series Book 1)*



  






*Something is hunting the inhabitants of Ravar*

For three generations, the colonists on Ravar have been stranded on a harsh planet, forced to survive in a desert environment where only the scrappiest animals and the heartiest plants survive. Most live without the foolish hope that Earth's supply ships will ever grace the skies again.

Trapped in a sandstorm, Neena Xylance struggles to make her way back to her colony. What she doesn't know is that she isn't alone, and what she finds might destroy the last of the fragile life on her planet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*AMP Messenger: (Book 1)*



  






In a distant galaxy, Humans are on the run. An insane species follows. They will not stop... ever.

Trapped on an immense station with limited resources, our only option has been to flee. Years of peace are over. War is again coming to the Grid. This time however, humanity will stand and fight.

The exciting eight-book AMP series chronicles the struggles of Don Grange, a simple package deliveryman, who is thrust into an unimaginable role in the fight against man's enemies. Can we win peace and freedom after a thousand years of war?

Continuing as a legacy of the SODIUM series, the story picks up a thousand years into the future. Don't just sit at home scratching your head about what to do because you are bored, go on a mental rampage, travel the stars, take a risk and dive head-first into this non-stop-action saga!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Alvarez Family Murder Mysteries: Vol 1-3 *



  






THE FIRST THREE DELICIOUSLY FUNNY DETECTIVE COZIES..!
Here is the start of the series starring PI ferret, Lee Alvarez. She's not the cute, 4-legged kind of ferret but the cute 2-legged kind. She sniffs out dastardly cybercrimes from the comfort of her gilded office. But when she gets up from her desk, she often falls over a dead body or two. Not to worry. Solving murders is what she and her family are good at. They run Discretionary Inquiries, a family-owned detective agency in the heart of Silicon Valley. This set is for cozy readers who can't get enough of a smart-mouthed woman sleuth out to please her never-had-a-bad-hair-day mother, computer-genius brother, gourmet chef uncle, and energetic orange and white cat, Tugger. Now you can get the first three with one click-- a delicious Kindle deal!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Body in the Marsh (DCI Craig Gillard Crime Thrillers Book 1)*



  






*A woman goes missing – and for the detective, this time it's personal.*
Criminologist *Martin Knight* lives a gilded life. But then his wife *Liz* disappears. There is no good explanation and Martin goes on the run.

To make things worse, Liz is the ex-girlfriend of *DCI Craig Gillard* who finds himself drawn into the investigation.

Is this a missing-person case or something more sinister? How dark can the truth be?

*Utterly gripping and full of twists, this is a compulsive thriller from master Nick Louth for fans of Robert Bryndza, Patricia Gibney and Carole Wyer.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Valor's Measure: Based on the heroic Civil War career of Joshua L. Chamberlain *



  






This is the story of one of America's truest heroes. From his legendary bayonet charge down the slopes of Little Round Top hill during the Battle of Gettysburg, to the startling calling of Union troops to salute as the defeated Confederate Army surrendered to him at Appomattox, Joshua Lawrence Chamberlain redefined the scale of greatness in this country. Wounded six times in battle, twice assumed to be a fatality, the volunteer officer from Maine continued to lead gallantly until the final shot was fired during the Civil War. Valor's Measure tells the death-defying tale of this Medal of Honor hero and captures his spirit as no autobiography can.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Ye Olde Antique Shoppe: The Edward V Coin*



  






*A Timeslip Adventure*

When Rachel's last remaining relative dies, she expects to inherit her London house. What she does not expect is to also inherit an Antique Shop which has not been opened in more than sixty years. She takes her friend, Peter Attwood, an archaeologist and historian to investigate the shop, but what they find is far more than a simple neglected retail store.

They discover a coin minted at the time of the young King Edward V, but when they try to remove it from the shop, they step outside and into 1483, the year the coin was minted. Wanting to see the princes in the Tower and perhaps discover the truth of what happened to them, Peter persuades Rachel to dress in some of the historical clothing in the back room of the antique shop, and visit the Tower.

There they watch the young King Edward V writing and when he leaves his scroll on a stone bench, Peter takes the opportunity to grab it. A journal written by one of the princes could be worth a fortune, but when they try to take it out of the shop, they find the same problem: it cannot be taken into the twenty first century.

A scheme to hide the scroll in the fifteenth century and find it again in the twenty-first seems an easy option, until they are observed digging it up and accused of witchcraft.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The 18th Shadow: Box Set*



  






Updated as a second edition and available in digital format only, this box set comprises the first three episodes in The 18th Shadow Series by author Jon Lee Grafton; Dawn of the Courtezan - Phase 01, Voices in the Stream - Phase 02, and Absorption - Phase 03. There is an extensive world building glossary of terms and acronyms available at the back of the box set.

The Graphene Prairie - 2082. The North American Union comprises all of Mexico, Canada and the antique United States. 93% of citizens live with a nano computer consensually embedded in their skull. Alcohol is banned, cannabis is mainstream. Holograms fill our eyes, drones float above the city hovstreets and the Office of the Architect watches everything and everyone. Everyone, that is, except for a particular group of shiners, hand-picked outlaws protected by canine war cyborgs and a charismatic and mysterious telepath named Daxane Julius Abner. Mr. Abner has a purpose. That purpose is freedom. He and his shiners make America's black market vodka. And they are the only heroes left.

Tara Dean had a gift. She used it to escape. The vile memory of the behavioral modification hospital was only fifteen kilometers behind her as the EMP projectile detonated and her stolen 2079 Mustang flipped off the hovroad floating 199 kph. Halfway through the first mid-air rotation, charges exploded along crumple junctions in the silver hovcar’s roof and the polyaluminum cabin blew free. Ejected into the sky, away from the disintegrating Ford, Tara Dean's unconscious body was enveloped in an emergency collision sphere. Clear of the wreckage, her shrouded form bounced into a ditch and was immediately surrounded by the pack of waiting Coyotes. The animals began to savage the sphere's elastiframe fabric with their dulled teeth. They had come for a reason. These were the Coyotes of cyborg legend, the vanished products of Darkpool Laboratories, drawn at long last from the darkness by the unique scent of her blood. Welcome to the Dawn of the Courtezan.

William Angevine was a quiet man, some would say a hard man. He was a hunter, born for this life. As the THOR class incursion cyborg stepped from the shadows cast by the vodka still's fractionating columns, the air in the warehouse chilled. He saw the massive creature's blue vidorbs first, then it moved further into the light. The cranial fuselage was aerodynamic, smooth, based on the skull structure of a dire wolf. The skull and chassis itself were made of reinforced, unpolished titanalum the color of slate. The beast was designed to inspire terror on a battlefield. Yet William Angevine felt no terror. A human tether, he alone could hear the cyborg's thoughts. They called to him, like Voices in the Stream.

October 16, 2082. On this day in history, The War of the Dolphin began. Joan, a Maui Hector's dolphin, floated to the surface of the aquarium and placed her head between the electroencephalogram terminals, aligning her consciousness with a quantum supercomputer as she pushed terabytes of dark code across the holostream, searching for the Israeli. The fusion core brightened momentarily from the power draw as contact was made. “It begins today,” the dolphin said. The Israeli's voice responded slowly, deep and resonant, its inhuman timbre filling the aquarium chamber, “Are you afraid to die, dolphin?” “No,” replied Joan flatly. “There is no death. You of all should know this. In the end, there is only Absorption.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Destiny Rising - A Hard Military Space Opera Epic: The Intrepid Saga - Books 1 & 2*



  






*Destiny Rising is an extended edition of Outsystem and A Path in the Darknes, the first two books in The Intrepid Saga. It is re-structured and re-edited and contains over 100 pages of new content, including a new opening to the series.

The Sol Space Federation has stood for a over thousand years, controlling every world within Sol's heliopause.*

Lieutenant Colonel Tanis Richards has given her life for the Terran Space Force time and time again. But now, deep within the hollowed out core of the Toro asteroid, the military has asked too much.

Commander Joseph Evens has flown starfighters in the deep black for years, but when he is sent on a mission to blockade a federation member’s capital world, he wonders what he has put his faith in.

The Sol Space Federation has bound the worlds and habitats of the Sol System together since the end of the second Solar War, but that was long ago, and the old alliances, which were forged with the Phobos Accords, are now all but forgotten.

Beyond Sol’s heliopause, the Future Generation Terraformers create new worlds for humanity to spread to, and back home, the Generation Ship Service commissions great colony ships to reach those worlds.

One such ship is the GSS Intrepid, and it is on this ship that Joseph and Tanis meet after deciding that they wish to leave humanity’s home system and see what future there is amongst the stars.

They may have picked the wrong ship. From eco-terrorists, to rival colony ships, to corporations and governments. No one wants the Intrepid to ever leave the Sol System. It will fall to Tanis and Joe to save the Intrepid and earn their place on its roster in their struggle to get outsystem.


M. D. Cooper is a New York Times bestselling author who has envisioned a rich future for humanity, one where planet-sized megastructures house trillions of humans, but traveling between the stars still takes decades, or even centuries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*No One To Trust (Rockford Security Mystery Series Book 5)*



  






*Running made him look guilty.
A manipulative killer will do anything to keep it that way.

A brutal murder pits an innocent man against a killer in a manipulative game of cat and mouse that ends in a shocking twist.*

Freedom tastes sweet to Chase Evans, especially after serving a five-year jail sentence for a crime he didn’t commit. Aided by a new security job from his old Buddy Blake Rockford, he vows to stay out of trouble and get his life back on track ... until he ends up accused of killing the very man he was assigned to protect on his first day on the job.

With the deck stacked against him and all the evidence pointing in his direction, Chase is desperate to find the real killer. Help comes in the form of a surprising ally, Shelby Bryant, the daughter of the victim himself. But is she really trying to help, or is she part of the plan to frame him? 

As the investigation follows a twisty trail, Chase’s bond with Shelby strengthens. Now he has a lot more to lose than just his freedom. But when the shocking truth is finally revealed, Chase is forced to make an unthinkable sacrifice. 

*NOTE: This book was previously published with the same title under my pen name Lee Anne Jones.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Up in Smoke (Glock Grannies Cozy Mystery Book 1)*



  






*A hilarious cozy mystery from USA Today Bestselling author Shannon VanBergen*

Nikki is a flirtatious six-time divorcee. Geraldine is her quirky grandmother. Mix in a bunch of gun-toting grannies, an outrageous retirement home, and an unsolved mystery and there's bound to be some excitement. Follow along as Nikki and the cast of retirement home vigilantes work to solve the mystery before everything goes up in smoke.

_Up in Smoke_ is part of the Glock Grannies Cozy Mystery series. If you like fun cozy mysteries and outrageous characters, you are going to love _Up in Smoke_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Murder Notes (Lilah Love Book 1)*



  






In book one of the Lilah Love launch duet, meet Lilah Love, the politically incorrect FBI agent who says what no one else dares and fears her dark side is a little too dark. Note: this book ends in a cliffhanger and continues in Murder Girl.

The story...
As an FBI profiler, it's Lilah Love's job to think like a killer. And she is very good at her job. When a series of murders surface—the victims all stripped naked and shot in the head—Lilah's instincts tell her it's the work of an assassin, not a serial killer. But when the case takes her back to her hometown in the Hamptons and a mysterious but unmistakable connection to her own life, all her assumptions are shaken to the core. 

Thrust into a troubled past she's tried to shut the door on, Lilah's back in the town where her father is mayor, her brother is police chief, and she has an intimate history with the local crime lord's son, Kane Mendez. The two share a devastating secret, and only Kane understands Lilah's own darkest impulses. As more corpses surface, so does a series of anonymous notes to Lilah, threatening to expose her. Is the killer someone in her own circle? And is she the next target?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Ice Station (Richard Mariner Series Book 17)*



  






In Richard Mariner’s 24th escapade, he finds himself in the Siberian Sea in the late summer.

His international team are helping the Russians with Ice Station _Zemlya_, their new floating nuclear facility.

The team clashes, and a continuous series of bizarre accidents does not help morale.

Richard finds an infected man and suspects foul play. Someone is plotting to bring about a nuclear catastrophe...

A fast approaching ice storm jeopardises the floating platform, threatening to cast it adrift in US waters.

Will _Zemlya_ become Chernobyl afloat?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*To Hell in a Handbasket *



  






*From the Queen of Scream comes a novel that will raise the hair on the back of your neck.

To the neighbors, they're sweet old ladies. To Tim Robertson, they're his worst nightmare*

Not every grandmotherly type bakes cookies.

What's more frightening than finding out that the kindly old ladies living across the street from you are anything but?

As a child, Tim Robertson is selling cookies with his best friend Damien when they knock on the door of the house across the street from him. Two old ladies open the door and Tim never sees his best friend again.

Twenty years later, Tim has tried to move on and forget what happened back then. He is married, has a son, and just bought the house of his dreams in small town Cocoa Beach. When the house across the street from them is sold, they are all looking forward to getting new neighbors, until Tim realizes the old ladies are back to haunt him and the rest of the town.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Krewe: A Southern Noir Mystery Thriller (Herbert and Melancon Book 1) *



  






*Mardi Gras has secrets…*

Like why would Felix's brother, a well-off and successful doctor, let the midnight train roll over him? Especially just as his new Carnival Krewe prepares for their inaugural parade?

Good question...

Felix has had an easy life coasting by as the black sheep of a wealthy family. He spends his time under the green canopies of Uptown New Orleans, whiling away his days in leisure and mediocrity.

Life in the Big Easy is just that.

But not for long...As Felix must begin the search for the truth behind his big brother’s demise at the worst possible time…

The chaos of Mardi Gras season.

With the help of a garrulous old police detective, Felix follows one clue to another, getting deeper into a world where he doesn’t belong. And someone is watching.

What shadowy forces want to sweep this case under the rug?

How far is Felix willing to go to find answers?

Can he avenge the death of his brother and live up to the family name?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Casket Girls: A New Orleans Mystery Thriller (Herbert and Melancon Book 4)*



  






When homeless men start to mysteriously disappear from the French Quarter, there seems to be only one woman in the world who gives a damn.

Tina has had a rough past, and there is something very personal about these vulnerable men just vanishing so unnoticed.

Luckily, she happens to be in love with a budding private eye that has quite a lot of free time on his hands. With an ancient, ex-NOPD partner in tow, the trio will have to delve into the lore surrounding a local institution. They soon find that a terrible secret lies within that may shake the foundational mythos of the city of New Orleans.

But the clock is ticking for one of the missing—Tina knows it.

And not everyone wants this history rewritten.

Will she be able to rally the detectives in time to find the men, before it’s too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Power Trip: Eric Swan Thriller #1 (Eric Swan Thrillers) *



  






*Eric Swan can be killed - but he can never die.*

For a government agent hunting the most dangerous domestic terrorists, that comes in handy.

But Swan is beginning to question his own humanity. Is technology turning this secret agent into a monster himself?

Now villainous brother-sister twins, fueled by a lust for power and revenge, have set their sights on taking down the nation’s power grid. And they’ve hired a swarm of mercenaries to protect them.

With millions of lives at stake, how can Swan battle an army of killers while questioning the authenticity of his own soul? If he fails, the country will slip into a dark age of chaos and anarchy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The TANNER Series - Books 1-3 (Tanner Box Set Book 1)*



  






*The TANNER Series - Books 1-3
From REMINGTON KANE - The author of The TAKEN! Series
With a SPECIAL BONUS - The first three chapters of Book 4 - THE FIRST ONE TO DIE LOSES

INEVITABLE I by REMINGTON KANE - A TANNER NOVEL Book 1*

Hiring Tanner is the same as killing someone.

Once the assassin has a target he won’t stop until they’re dead.
Frank Richards thought Tanner was a robot he could turn on and off at will.
But Tanner has no off switch and lives by his own code.
When Richards changes his mind about having mobster Albert Rossetti hit, he orders Tanner to let Rossetti live.
Too late!
Rossetti is Tanner’s target, and nothing and no one will keep him from fulfilling his contract, not the FBI, not prison, nor the endless line of killers sent to stop him.
Tanner is coming, Tanner is deadly, and Tanner never fails.

*KILL IN PLAIN SIGHT by REMINGTON KANE - A TANNER NOVEL - Book 2*

Tanner Returns and the Conglomerate wants him dead. With their resources and vast troops of lethal thugs, the Conglomerate assumed that killing one man would be easy.
They were wrong!
While Tanner is just one man, he is the last man you want to go to war with, and when he teams up with another target of the Conglomerate, he doubles his chances at surviving.
But this is war, and the Conglomerate plays to win. Enter Lars Gruber, possibly the greatest assassin in the world, and now he's set his sights on Tanner.
It's hit man vs. hit man and only one can survive.

*MAKING A KILLING ON WALL STREET by REMINGTON KANE - A TANNER NOVEL- Book 3*

Tanner's war with the Conglomerate heats up, but also grows more complicated as he becomes embroiled in a power struggle within the Calvino Crime Family.
Sophia Verona, daughter of slain mobster Jackie Verona is in the middle of the conflict, and only Tanner can save her, but first, he has to keep himself alive.
Meanwhile, Conglomerate boss Frank Richards has plans to gain more power, while his former assistant, Al Trent, grows closer to learning the truth about Tanner's "Death."
Can Tanner survive and start a new life, or will fate snatch away victory at the last instance?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Battles of the Pacific War 1941 – 1945*



  






On the 7th of December, 1941 hundreds of Japanese aircraft took off from a group of aircraft carriers. Their target was Pearl Harbour in Oahu, Hawaii which was home of the U.S. Pacific Fleet. The Pacific War began here, and for almost four years the United States and their allies remained at war with the Japanese Empire. During this period the war in the Pacific engulfed much of Asia, from the borders of India to the Indonesian Islands on the outskirts of Australia.
This is a concise, yet detailed, historical account of the Pacific War that recounts some of the largest battles in the Pacific Theatre. Famous 20th century battles in the vast seas, islands and jungles of the Pacific
region, beginning with the devastating Japanese airstrike at Pearl Harbour. A tale of epic confrontations, Battles of the Pacific War 1941 – 1945 recalls where, when and how the Pacific War was won and lost within the battlefields of the Pacific.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Mahu 1-6: Six Full Mystery Novels (Mahu Investigations Book 14) *



  






The first six novels in the award-winning Mahu Investigations series. Mahu, Mahu Surfer, Mahu Fire, Mahu Vice, Mahu Blood and Zero Break showcase a dedicated Honolulu homicide detective probing deep into the shadows of the sunny Aloha State to root out criminals and predators. Lots of sunshine and surfing along with murder, arson, domestic terrorism and much more.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Louisiana Hotshot: A New Orleans Murder Mystery; Talba Wallis #1*



  






WANTED: HOTSHOT P.I. WITH NEAR SUPER-HUMAN SKILLS.

Confirmed grump Eddie Valentino placed the ad. Hotshot twenty-something Talba Wallis knew exactly how to answer it.

And thus was born the dynamic duo of New Orleans private detectives—one cynical, sixty-five-year-old Luddite white dude with street smarts, and one young, bright-eyed, Twenty-First century African-American female poet, performance artist, mistress of disguise, and computer jock extraordinaire. Think Queen Latifah and Danny DeVito.

In Louisiana Hotshot, their job is to hunt down a sociopath and pedophile who's molested the fourteen-year-old daughter of their client, hangs out on the ragged edges of the rap and recording industries, and has more powerful allies than a Cabinet member.

But both detectives have unfinished business from the past—in Eddie's case, something he deeply regrets; in Talba's, a personal mystery, one so frightening no one will help her investigate. But she knows she won't sleep till she solves it—and the truth will change her forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Complete Mystery Collection: Michaela Thompson's Complete Mystery Collection*



  






*A TRIP AROUND THE WORLD TO KILL FOR*


Celebrated mystery author Michaela Thompson *whisks readers away to many an exotic place*—and time—with the kind of realism that stems from *William Faulkner*” (_NYTimes_) in this complete collection: featuring dazzling armchair gems that will delight both *classic cozy mystery and international thriller* fans.

There’s psychological terror in India circa 1972, a moonshine-laced hurricane-fueled whodunit set in quaint Eisenhower era Florida, an American journalist sleuth in France, a burgling divorcee in San Francisco, and murderous revelry at Carnival in Venice. The common thread? *Every one of these puzzling murder mysteries revolves around an irresistible female sleuth*—each as unique as her own fingerprints.

MAGIC MIRROR
Florida transplant Georgia Lee Maxwell doesn't take to Paris at first, despite the fact that she's at least leaving a no-good man and a hated job as a society editor. Now she's a Paris correspondent, thank you very much—a dream come true for any journalist. There's just a slight down side—she arrives in freezing rain, gets caught in a traffic jam caused by a bomb scare, and finds herself face down on a museum floor during a robbery.


A TEMPORARY GHOST
In journalist Georgia Lee Maxwell's second adventure, she leaves her new home in Paris for Provence, where she's been offered a lucrative ghost-writing job. But her co-author, suspected murderess Vivien Howard, the widow of a wealthy New York financier, seems strangely uninterested in writing her memoir Vivian was widely believed to have murdered her husband but was never charged with the crime, and now she promises to tell all.

FAULT TREE
“Placing blame” thinks Marina Robinson, “is my life’s work. And why?” There’s a lot in her past to account for—nightmares and terrors, crimes and betrayals that happened half a world away, ten years go. Now she’s an engineer with a great job. She’s a failure analyst, an investigator who figures out what causes accidents, and she’s working on her most fascinating case--the fatal crash of a roller coaster--when suddenly the phone rings…

VENETIAN MASK
The surreal splendor of Venice glitters and mesmerizes as six so-called friends who, it turns out, barely know each other meet at Carnival to play a malignant game that quickly turns murderous.

PAPER PHOENIX
First comes divorce, then comes murder…or at least sweet thoughts of murder. Maggie Longstreet has plenty of them after slimy, ambitious Richard trades her in for a more recent model. She’s so depressed she can barely get out of bed when Larry Hawkins, a seemingly not-at-all depressed acquaintance, commits suicide out of the blue. Suddenly Maggie goes on high alert, remembering something her evil ex said about Larry—something highly suspicious.

HURRICANE SEASON
The 1950s fairly leap off the page in this classic cozy mystery set in northern Florida in the Eisenhower era, complete with Johnny Ray on the jukebox and a Womanless Wedding—this one interrupted by an explosion at a moonshine still. Lily Trulock, owner of Trulock’s Grocery Marine Supply, leads a pretty quiet life until a stranger comes to town.

RIPTIDE
As intricate as a fisherman’s net, Riptide fairly writhes with sinister delights—family secrets, family feuds, lost family fortunes, betrayals, puzzles, sunken treasure… and murder, of course. With a bit of illicit romance and treachery thrown in for seasoning.

HEAT LIGHTNING
In all the years of their marriage, Clara Trent’s husband failed to mention his involvement in a murder—and now he’s not only dead himself, but accused of committing it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Condor (The Gabriel Wolfe Thrillers Book 3) *



  






*Who sews a young girl into a suicide vest?

A young girl detonates her suicide vest on a crowded London bus. Ex-SAS covert agent Gabriel Wolfe hunts the man who gave the order. His target is a psychopathic cult leader with a taste for classical music, fine wine and extreme violence. Gabriel must also face a sadistic Colombian cartel boss nicknamed “The Baptist”.*
Lost and alone in the cult's compound in the Brazilian rainforest, Gabriel is tortured and brainwashed by “Père Christophe” and fitted with his own suicide bomb.

With the stakes raised to breaking point, Gabriel needs to draw on all his training and resources to avoid obliterating a crowd of civilians at the launch of a new power station before returning to confront the man he came to kill.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Promise Kept: A Rick Carnes Cozy Mystery*



  






Sergeant Edmund Jones died saving the life of Captain Rick Carnes. His last request, “Please, Captain, help my family they’ve got troubles.”

Rick Carnes musters out of the U.S. Army a few weeks later. Determined to keep that promise, he heads for Angels Camp, California. A town, the chief of police calls Peyton Place West.

In this twisty cozy mystery, Rick uncovers the real story behind the Jones’ family troubles, solves a murder, and makes new friends. Along the way, he may have found the woman of his dreams, and perhaps a new career.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Publishable By Death (St. Marin's Cozy Mystery Series Book 1)*



  






*Change is hard in a small Southern town, especially when it brings a side of murder.*

All Harvey Beckett wants to do is help the residents of St. Marin's find the perfect book for that moment, snuggle with her hound dog Mayhem, and be ignored by her cat Aslan. But when the small, waterside town's newest resident discovers the body of the community's persnickety reporter in her bookshop storeroom just before her grand opening, Harvey can't help trying to solve the crime, even when it might cost her business and her life. The more questions Harvey asks, the more secrets she uncovers.

_Will Harvey and her friends be able to solve the murder of the town reporter without her becoming a victim herself?_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Cabal of The Westford Knight: Templars at the Newport Tower (Book #1 in the Templars in America Series)*



  






A modern-day adventure/mystery based on artifacts left by Templar Knights during a secret mission to North America in 1398. Attorney Cameron Thorne is thrust into a bloody tug-of-war involving secret societies, treasure hunters and keepers of the secrets of the Jesus bloodline. Joined by Amanda, an enchanting British researcher with secrets of her own, Cam races around New England with only two choices--unravel the 600-year-old mysteries encoded in the ancient artifacts, or die trying.

Based on actual historical artifacts, and illustrated.

Publishers Weekly says of the author, "BRODY DOES A TERRIFIC JOB OF WRAPPING HIS RESEARCH IN A FAST-PACED THRILL RIDE."

This is a stand-alone novel with recurring characters. These books can be read in any order.

_WARNING: Not recommended for readers with strong religious beliefs._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*While Fates Permit*



  






It all started in 1941.

Scully is unprincipled and a bully who becomes rough with any woman who refuses him.

Sylvia, a member of the WAAF, is shy, has lived by a strict moral code, and is away from home for the first time in her young life. She caught Scully’s eye, and so it began.

With the strain of daylight operations in Blenheim light bombers, with their heavy casualties, eroding whatever vestiges of decency he once had, Scully believes he was under a sentence of imminent death and must live hard to cram as much pleasure into a very short time as he possibly could.

Sylvia admires his courage and therefore sympathises with the appalling stress under which he carries not only the burden of overcoming personal fears but also the responsibility of commanding his crew. Admiration quickly turns into adoring affection…

Out of the conflict of their different natures come both delight and tragedy, which are all set against a thrilling background of hectic, realistic battle scenes in the air.

Nothing is as simple as it seems, but how will everything unfold?

‘While Fate Permits’ bears all the popular Richard Townshend Bickers trademarks of technical accuracy, factual authenticity, acute characterisation, profound knowledge of air fighting, humour and good prose, making for a well-rounded novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Crisis of the Naval War: British Royal Navy in World War I: Admiralty Organization, Submarine & Anti-Submarine Operations, Entry of the United States in the War, Minesweeping Services *



  






This book presents the work accomplished by the Royal Navy in combating the unrestricted submarine warfare instituted by the Central Powers in February, 1917. It is consequently largely concerned with the successive steps taken at the Admiralty to deal with a situation which was always serious, and which at times assumed a very grave aspect. The ultimate result of all Naval warfare must naturally rest with those who are serving afloat, but it is only just to the Naval officers and others who did such fine work at the Admiralty in preparing for the sea effort, that their share in the Navy's final triumph should be known.
Contents:
Admiralty Organization: The Changes in 1917
Submarine Campaign in the Early Part of 1917
Anti-submarine Operations
The Introduction of the Convoy System
The Convoy System at Work
The Entry of the United States: Our Naval Policy Explained
Patrol Craft and Minesweeping Services
The Dover Patrol and the Harwich Forces
The Sequel
"Production" at the Admiralty During 1917
Naval Work
The Future


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*German Campaign in Russia: Planning and Operations (1940-1942): WW2: Strategic & Operational Planning: Directive Barbarossa, The Initial Operations, German ...*



  






The aim of this edition is to present in a comprehensive way the strategy and military operations of the German army in the attack on Russia in World War 2. The narrative starts with Hitler's initial plans for an invasion of Russia and ends at the time of Germany's maximum territorial gains during the battle for Stalingrad.
Contents:
Strategic Planning
Operational Planning
The Initial Operations (22 June-31 July 1941)
Planning for Future Operations
The Diversion and Reassembly
The German Attack on Moscow
The Russian Counteroffensive (December 1941-February 1942)
Preliminary Planning for a German Offensive in the Caucasus, 1942
Preparations for the German Summer Offensive
Initial Operations and New Plans (July 1942)
The Period of Stagnation (August-October 1942)
Critical Analysis of the German Summer Offensive in 1942
List of German Military Leaders (July 1940-November 1942)
Chronology of the Events


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Lost or Forgotten Oldies Introduction: Hit Records from 1955 to 1989 that the Radio Seldom Plays*



  






*How can you search for oldies you want to hear when you've forgotten them? *Radio doesn't play a lot of those oldies anymore, even though you would enjoy hearing them again. This book offers you access to over 150 links to YouTube videos for Lost or Forgotten Oldies as well as history about the artists and their songs. Here are some examples of the music history and trivia you'll find in Lost or Forgotten Oldies, starting with this Introduction to the series:
• Doo-***, Country, R&B, instrumentals, and novelty records that made the top forty but are now ignored by most radio stations. •A mother who paid $100 to get a demo made for her son's group. • A record that was a remake of a foxtrot instrumental from 1937. •An artist whose biggest hit was released using another singer's name. • A record inspired by a woman dancing in front of a concert stage. • A group that had the least successful charting single from the Hair. • A singer that Bill Cosby tried to blacklist. • A group that took their name from a 1967 television western. • A group that was discovered and produced by The Duke Of Earl. • Two singers who formed a group with Glen Campbell. • A song that five different artists took into the Hot 100. • A group that listened to 500 demo tapes in search of a lead singer. • A singer who played in an all-girl string quartet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*"Lies" Mystery Thriller Series, Books 1-3 *



  






*The first three books in the bestselling "Lies" Mystery Series!*

His great-grandfather stole it 85 years ago... Now they want it back! One crime, committed decades before Del Honeycutt was born, changes his uneventful life to one of mystery and adventure--and pairs him up with bestselling mystery author Sabrina Spencer. In Books 1-3, Del and Sabrina try to solve the 85-year-old mystery; lock horns with a serial killer; and find themselves in a desperate race to rescue five kidnapped girls. *"Don't miss this one. You'll find mystery, suspense, adventure, and even romance."* -- _Mystery Suspense Reviews_

*ALL LIES*

A seemingly innocent date gone tragically wrong plunges Del Honeycutt into a web of murder, lies, greed, and a hidden fortune dating back to a crime committed 85 years earlier by his great-grandfather.

Accompanied by Sabrina, the sister of Del's brutally murdered date, a violent journey of discovery and fear begins. Pursued by vicious killers intent on eliminating anyone with knowledge of the 85-year-old crime, their only hope of survival is to find the reason behind the original crime and why, decades later, someone is still willing to kill to keep it hidden.

But Sabrina is concealing a monstrous lie of her own. Is she who she says she is?

*FATAL LIES*

_She was murdered ... twice!_

Daisy Leduc was forgotten and alone. That was just how she wanted it. But when she is discovered stabbed to death in a dusty little Texas town, it plunges Del Honeycutt and bestselling mystery author Sabrina Spencer into a 30-year-old mystery involving murder, hidden identities, dangerous family secrets, political intrigue, and a long-forgotten serial killer.

When they discover that Daisy, under a different name, supposedly died 30 years earlier, they find themselves squarely in the crosshairs of killers whose deadly secrets lie in Daisy's mysterious past.

*VEGAS LIES*

_Five teenage girls from a small town in Oregon disappear without a trace._

Were they kidnapped, or have the five friends perpetrated a massive hoax? Nine hundred miles away in Las Vegas, a woman with a dark secret vanishes on her way to meet friends for dinner.

Those friends are Del Honeycutt and bestselling mystery author Sabrina Spencer, in Las Vegas for a book convention. As Del and Sabrina investigate their friend's disappearance, they are convinced that she has been abducted, and they begin to uncover the secrets that might have triggered her abduction, secrets that now put Del and Sabrina's lives in jeopardy.

When clues indicate that the five missing girls might also be in Las Vegas, the situation takes a new turn, directly into the unthinkable.

Once again, Del and Sabrina find themselves in deep trouble and marked for death, and they only have a few hours to solve the case or their friend and the five young girls will be gone forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Three Seconds To Rush (Piper Anderson Legacy Mystery Book 1)*



  






Tara Shiloh knows she’s not a drug addict. She’s positive she’s a good mother and hard worker. So why is she in an alley with a needle in her arm? Waking up in the hospital without her son is terrifying. Being told she can’t have him back nearly crushes her. With her memory spotty and the circumstances incriminating, Tara must fight to learn the truth and wrestle with the idea that maybe her son is better off without her. Reid Holliston defends guilty people for a living and it's slowly killing him. He’s certain there is no such thing as a truly blameless client anymore. When his phone rings with a voice from his childhood his jaded views make him certain Tara is just one more criminal claiming innocence. But even his skepticism isn’t enough to keep him away. Best friends from a lifetime ago, the two must find a way to trust each other again in spite of how the years apart have changed them. Can a promise made in childhood be enough to save them both?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Inca Con: A Rex Dalton Thriller*



  






Rex Dalton, the former black ops field agent, and his best friend, Digger, the former military dog, are exploring the remarkable history of Peru when they befriend a retired American couple. The couple invites them to join their expedition to a remote village high up in the Andes Mountains to inspect an archaeological site in which they want to invest.

But on arrival in the village, it doesn’t take long for Rex to discover that his new friends are victims of a cleverly designed con. This con is run by people who will do anything to make sure Rex and Digger don’t interfere.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Art of Danger (John Kite Book 1)*



  






Can an old painting be a dangerous weapon? You’d better believe it! In this action-packed crime-thriller – with a touch of wit – tough ex-cop and firearms specialist John Kite, whose job is to recover stolen art, is up against a foreign spy planning havoc and mayhem, not an art show. To complicate matters, Kite’s being followed by a kooky – and sexy – young woman. Where does she fit in? Even worse, Kite’s got a shameful secret in his past that he thinks is well hidden – until he realises someone’s on to it. What Kite is chasing down isn’t just a painting: it’s the most explosive art in the world. Can he stop the impending cataclysm?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Paint It Blackmail (John Kite Book 2)*



  






A politician’s lie leads to the biggest art heist since World War II. The Government turns to PI John Kite for help as unexplained demonstrations in museums cause a riot on social media. Ex-cop Kite tracks down a corrupt billionaire chasing ultimate power, saves a young girl from certain death and encounters a killer from his own troubled past. Kite himself is pursued by the police, but, with a cool and beautiful woman as his ally, he fights on to unmask a traitor. Meanwhile a mammoth bonfire is prepared: what or whom is meant to burn on it? Kite can use wit, as well as a gun, but is it too late to save the country's leader and his government?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Beauty of Bucharest (A Clean Up Crew Thriller Book 1)*



  






*What would you do if you found a body in the trunk of your wife’s car?*

This is the question facing Dan Porter as he stood in the parking lot and looked down at a man wrapped in clear plastic sheeting…a man with a tidy .38 bullet hole in his forehead. But finding the body is a mere curiosity compared with the twists and turns Dan’s life will take over the next few days.

International intrigue and edge-of-your-seat action abound as Dan and his lovely wife Nicole—who clearly has more than her share of dark secrets—risk their lives to rescue a stunning model and bring down one of the most evil men either of them have had the misfortune to meet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Skochie's Down: A Memoir of the Vietnam War*



  






Hop on for an intense ride-along with a Huey door gunner in Vietnam. Virgil Medley tells these true stories of his arrival in Vietnam and his experiences as a crew chief under enemy fire. Tragic. Terrifying. Unforgettable.

Virgil Gene Medley joined the Marines in February of 1967. After training as a helicopter mechanic and gunner, his first tour of Vietnam lasted from July of 1967 to February of 1968. In that time he logged 160 hours of flight time as a Crew Chief and gunner. He later transferred from the Marines to the Air Force, and finally retired in 1991. He wrote these stories, essays, and poems between 1973 and his death in 2008.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Tangle in the Vines Calla Lily Mystery #2 (Calla Lily Mystery Series)*




  






The curtain may fall on the Calla Lily Players' first season unless Lily and Austin can find a killer on the loose in California's wine country.

Torrential rains threaten to put a damper on The Calla Lily Players’ first outdoor theater production. When the ground suddenly shifts, buried secrets revealed amid the tangled vines put the spotlight on murder. As Lily and Austin dig deeper into the mystery, drama unfolds onstage and off. The race is on to find a killer before opening night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Total Enhancement: (Mina Kane Book 1) *



  






CIU Agent Mina Kane has her lamella gloves full in the year 2105.

Mina Kane has been on assignment undercover for eighteen insufferable months trying to box up a sticky-fingered hacker. She’s eager for this op to be finished—not only because the boredom of telework is literally draining the life out of her, but she’s desperate to be rid of the fresh-faced rookie. Agent Adams is driving her straight into the stratosphere with his wide-eyed enthusiasm and lack of sufficient training.

Luckily for Mina, her next case is a solo classified. Someone at Total Enhancement Pet Center, where pet owners pay for their furbabies to be pampered, is using their access to attach encrypted data onto animals. Mina’s job is to uncover who it is. But what she discovers at Total Enhancement goes much deeper than just encryptions. The plan changes from passive to action faster than a world currency coin can spin on its edge.

One thing is for sure—catching bad guys in 2105 is never boring.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Protectorate Wars: Born Hero*



  






#1 Bestseller in STEAMPUNK FICTION and RELIGIOUS SCIENCE FICTION & FANTASY

It’s an uncertain time in the Fertile Plains. Sixty cycles have passed since Alönia won The Protectorate War, but time and conflict have eroded the security gained through that great struggle. As Alönia wades through internal squabbling, David rises above his tragic childhood and earns a place as an aide to a powerful politician. Only time will tell if he can overcome petty disputes and uncover a hidden enemy before everyone he knows is dead.

Embark on an airship adventure. Feel the wind in your hair as you soar through the clouds. Solve mysteries, forge friendships, and watch an ordinary boy become the hero he was born to be.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Forbidden Planet- Rise of the Gladiator Book 1 *



  






*When Captain Nova Ardis acquires the services of a dangerous, tattooed gladiator, she knows she’s taking a risk—but she would do anything for family.*
Kove has survived most of his life in the gladiator arena and now, on the eve of winning his freedom, he is sold once again. At least being the captain’s bodyguard shouldn’t be too hard compared to the bloody life he’s lived.

*˃˃˃ Danger At Every Turn*
. When she takes him to the forbidden planet and embarks on a mission to rescue her brother, Kove will have to call upon all his skills to keep himself—and the woman he’s falling for—alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*First Wave: A Post-Apocalyptic Zombie Thriller (First Wave Series Book 1)



  




*

COMPLETELY RE-EDITED AND UPDATED. Special Forces veteran Travis Combs just wanted to forget his weary years of leading combat missions while taking an extended rafting trip through the Grand Canyon. As he and his group complete a 22-day trip on the Colorado River, they find the world has unraveled from a deadly pandemic. Now, he has to show his small band how to live off the land and cross the rugged Arizona desert, while evading blood-drinking zombies, gangs of cartel bikers, and a rogue government agency.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*First Wave, A Zombie-Apocalypse Series Boxed Set: A Post-Apocalyptic Zombie Thriller (First Wave Series Book 4) *



  






The bestselling, First Wave Post-Apocalyptic Zombie Series is now available as a boxed set with all three action-packed volumes. Approximately 430 pages total.

First Wave, Volume 1 “Sawyer has filled his books with fast-paced action scenes and educational survivalist skills.” Bookkaholic Book Magazine

The Longest Day, Volume 2 (4.4 out of 5 stars on 111 reviews) “I thought JT’s books were fabulous reads.” Thrillwriting.blogspot.com

No Place To Hide, Volume 3 (4.4 out of 5 stars on 100 reviews)

First Wave
Special Forces veteran Travis Combs just wanted to forget his weary years of leading combat missions while taking an extended rafting trip through the Grand Canyon. As he and his group complete a 22-day trip on the Colorado River, they find the world has unraveled from a deadly pandemic. Now, he has to show his small band how to live off the land and cross the rugged Arizona desert, while evading blood-drinking zombies, gangs of cartel bikers, and a rogue government agency.

The Longest Day
After training and leading his small band of survivors through the desert, Travis Combs just wants to get back home to his son in Denver. However, an emerging force in the mountains of Flagstaff poses a threat to his plans, and they will stop at nothing to obtain what he has.

No Place To Hide
As Travis and his band of fighters head for the secret lab in Durango, they face the convergence of powerful forces bent on securing the vaccine. With a traitor in their midst, and with the emerging threat of faster moving zombies, he must lead his weary group through the mountains and take the battle to his enemy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Finch Trilogy (Will Finch Mystery Thriller Books 1, 2 & 3)*



  






*One billion dollars.
An ex-cop with nothing to lose.
A reporter working a single lead.
They stand together or die alone.*

The Finch Trilogy fuses the unrelenting tension of Stieg Larsson’s Millenium Trilogy with the frenzy of "24".


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Chess for Beginners: 3 in 1- A Comprehensive Beginner’s Guide + Tips, Tricks, and Secret Strategies + Advanced Methods Tips & Strategies to Play Like A Grandmaster *



  






Even if you are a complete novice who knows nothing about chess, this book has been written in an easy to understand manner with all terms clearly defined. If you are a beginner looking to expand your knowledge of the game, the tips and tricks you will learn in this book will give you a competitive advantage over your opponents. And if you are a seasoned player looking to improve your game, you will find it just as helpful. By the time you are done studying and mastering the very foundations of a chess game, as detailed in this book, you will be able to win against other players and hold your ground against grandmasters of the game.
Chess for Beginners will help take your chess skills to a whole new level and help you compete successfully against anyone and win!

By unveiling the game's secret tactics and strategies, you will improve your overall knowledge of the game and boost your confidence. Ready to get started on your journey towards becoming a pro? Join me as we explore the secrets of the game of royals.

Like everything else, if you don’t start from the basics, becoming a chess master is impossible. Don’t pick up this book hoping to just memorize moves and patterns. There’s a bit of that in here, but much more than cramming in elaborate strategies that you’re probably not going to use in true life, this book breaks down the advanced concepts of chess. It will teach you how to develop your strategies and make the right moves to dominate and control the game from the opening to the endgame.


This is a book for beginner chess players so you don’t have to bother with all the complex terms, master lingo, and other stuff you might find boring. It’s everything you need to know about chess in simple and plain language for easy understanding for players at all levels.

Every concept and theme is properly defined so even non-players can master the basics. Even if you’ve never played or won a game of chess in your life, you’ll find the content of this book expository enough to get you started. Advanced players looking to improve their game can learn a thing or two here as well. It’s a quick read that will get you started with a solid foundation of the game and teach you how to play to win, avoid common beginner errors and build winning strategies that work. If you want to learn to play like a Grandmaster, click the Buy Now button to get started today!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The U.S. Army in World War I: Complete History of the U.S. Army in the Great War*



  






A century ago, the great powers of Europe became engulfed in what was then called the Great War. The modern U.S. Army, capable of conducting industrialized warfare on a global scale, can trace its roots to the World War. Although the war's outbreak in August 1914 shocked most Americans, they preferred to keep the conflict at arm's length. In April 1917, the president, out of diplomatic options, asked Congress to declare war on Germany. The president ordered nearly 400,000 National Guardsmen into federal service, and more than twenty-four million men eventually registered for the Selective Service, America's first conscription since the Civil War. By the end of 1918, the Army had grown to four million men and had trained 200,000 new officers to lead them. The United States will never forget the American soldiers who fought and died in the World War. To this day, memorials to their sacrifice can be found across America, and the date of the armistice has become a national holiday honoring all those who serve in defense of the nation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*America Entering World War I (1917-1918 )*


  






America's entry into the World War in April 1917 presented the United States Army with its greatest challenge in the nation's history. This book examines the U.S. Army's involvement in the Great War from the declaration of war on 6 April 1917 through the initial phase of the German Spring Offensive in March–April 1918. Finally, this book is enriched with the official documents of the U.S. Government from the Fist World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Calculated Deception: The Calculated Series: Book 1 *



  






*Dr. Ree Ryland must work with the FBI to catch a criminal before time runs out in this charming, character-driven read.*

Dr. Ree Ryland is an engineering professor who loves her job and plays by the rules. Her life is reassuringly predictable – until an enemy hiding in plain sight decides her squeaky-clean reputation is the perfect cover to commit a crime.

When Agent Parker Landon and his FBI team discover that someone at the university has been procuring military-grade hardware by disguising it as test equipment, all evidence points to Ree. After the FBI intercepts a shipment that puts Ree in the clear, Parker is forced to tell her that she’s being used as a pawn by an unseen enemy. And now she’s in that enemy’s crosshairs. Ree turns down the protective detail offered by the FBI and insists on using her inside knowledge to help with the investigation. Parker is leery of bringing a civilian on to the team, but he’s surprised at how much fun he has working with Ree, even as he tries to keep her out of harm’s way.

Parker, Ree and the FBI team find increasingly worrying evidence that someone is quietly acquiring everything they need to cause destruction on a massive scale. Now, they must uncover the motive and identity of the killer hiding among Ree’s friends and colleagues before it’s too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Nailed It: A Todd Jones comic thriller*



  






What happens when South Florida’s most unscrupulous real estate salesman meets South Florida’s biggest con artist? And what happens when they meet on the roof of the Florida mansion belonging to the world’s most ruthless scrap dealer? Who knows? But sparks are bound to fly, especially with that hurricane coming straight at them.

Another fast-paced Todd Jones comic thriller/caper by bestselling author JR Ripley!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*St. Petersburg White: An Alex Polonia Thriller*



  






Moscow watches as Iowa burns.
Once again Alex Polonia must travel to a region of the world where governments play dice with the lives of their citizens.
Everything is connected now. A disease in a remote village becomes widespread contagion. A trigger is pulled, and bombs drop half a world away. A computer program is activated and encrypted data kills hundreds. A war game becomes reality.
Alex Polonia, security specialist with Teton Security and Defense, is handed a new operation by her boss. Go to St. Petersburg, Russia, and find the man who claims he knows what happened in Iowa.
Once Alex steps off the Allegro express train at the Finlyandsky Railroad Station in St. Petersburg, a complicated and dangerous cascade of events force her to flee with the man and his twin autistic boys who hold the answer to the question: Who set fire to an American town that killed 150 people?
The chase begins in Iowa, crosses a third of the world to the Baltic Sea, goes from Helsinki to St. Petersburg, then on to Stockholm and Estonia. Alex must stay one step ahead of the Russian FSB who will not stop until she is caught. How long can she survive? And what secrets do the twins carry that are almost impossible to learn? Lives are at stake; failure is not an option.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Prince (Spy Girl Book 1)*



  






_*Protecting the prince is easy. Falling in love with him while saving the world is . . . complicated.*_

From _USA Today_ bestselling author Jillian Dodd comes the first book in a sizzling series filled with action and adventure. Fans of _The Selection_ and _The Hunger Games_ will discover a heart-pounding thrill ride of espionage and suspense set in glittering high society.

An eighteen-year-old covert agent is pulled out of training before graduation by Black X, an espionage group so secret even the President of the United States doesn't know it exists.

For her first mission, she must go undercover as the long-lost daughter of a recently deceased billionaire, infiltrate high society, and protect the Prince of Montrovia from assassination.But Prince Lorenzo is known as the Playboy Prince for a reason and his sensuality and charisma add a whole other level of complication to her mission.

She knows that her every move is being watched, but what she doesn't know is that the Prince is just a chess piece in a bigger game that will have world-wide ramifications. And that Blackwood Academy, the place she has called home for the past six years, has secrets of its own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Timberwolf *



  






He took every suicide mission he could find… but things didn’t work out. Timberwolf Velez was a top black ops agent, the best of the best. That was until he encountered Kizik, a psychic alien spider that tore apart his mind… and left a piece of itself behind. Now a religious madman has found a secret trove of the most dangerous weapons imaginable. Will Timberwolf be able to stop the galaxy from descending into endless war? Some want war, some want peace. He just wants the damn spider out of his head! You’ll love the twists and turns of this gritty, military sci-fi adventure. Get it now!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Timberwolf Symmetry*



  






Civil war rages!

Between those that want peace with the rest of the galaxy, and those that want to conquer all they can see. As humanity tears itself apart, the Symmetry awaken - an ancient force that knows nothing but obliteration.

The question is... who woke them up and why? Timberwolf Velez has to figure that out and bring the fight to the most dangerous enemy the human race has ever known.

Action, twists, turns and great characters will keep you turning pages. Book two in the acclaimed Timberwolf series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Song for a Gypsy (The Wolfboy Chronicles Book 1)*



  







*A riveting new fantasy, perfect for adults or teens from a bestselling author.*

Sara's life is drastically changed the moment a convoy of horse-drawn caravans enters the quiet Reidenburgerstrasse in Germany, where she lives with the people she thinks are her parents. Sara doesn't know that her parents found her in a basket on their doorstep thirteen years earlier. Neither does she know that she is a gypsy or that she is going to be the greatest sorceress who has ever lived. Soon Sara will discover a magical world she never knew existed and go on a journey that she knows will cost her dearly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Talking with the Dead (A Kat Parker Novel Book 2) *



  






Having recently come to terms with her psychic gift of communicating with the comatose, all Kat Parker wanted was a bit of relaxation and to replace her broken cell phone. But her uncle's death reveals a new and potentially dangerous wrinkle to her abilities — she can see and talk with the dead.

Phoneless, fed up, and fearful for her sanity, Kat is still determined to help her uncle. Discovering he had more than a few secrets, she embarks on a treasure hunt for the one object she believes will help him rest in peace. Standing in her way is the CIA, a Mexican drug cartel kill squad, a group of mask-wearing gang members, and a wild alligator determined to eat her pet turtle.

As things spiral out of control, the absurdity of it all has Kat wondering if she hasn’t already gone insane, if she’ll be forever saddled with babysitting her uncle’s spirit, and if she should even bother to replace her phone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Claus for Concern: An Aurora Aspen Magical Holiday Mystery, Book 1 (Aurora Aspen Magical Holiday Mysteries)*



  






*It’s Christmastime in Shady Corners, and Aurora “Rory” Aspen is ready to sleigh the season with her fabulous holiday parties.*

Rory has known she was a witch since toddlerhood. And it’s been all good—she has a knack for enhancing the natural magic surrounding holidays and uses that to its full advantage to _spruce up_ her parties. She has a great life, with a supportive dad and a sweet but zany best friend.

But then the small-town sheriff keels over into the Christmas tree at one of her events. Rory’s ex-boyfriend, Cam, whom she absolutely has not been _pining over_ . . . much . . . is accused of the murder. Unable to resist his pleas for help, Rory branches out to find the real killer and get Cam released.

As if that wasn’t enough to do, Rory’s absent mom pops up like the _ghost of Christmas past_. And she’s got news that could change Rory’s life forever. Add to that a strangely knowledgeable Santa with a _sack_ full of dubious advice, a missing corgi, and a sweet but trouble-making German shorthaired pointer, and it looks like Rory’s in a _jolly_ big pile of trouble!

Can Rory keep it together long enough to figure out who’s really on the _naughty list_? Or will she get _run over by a reindeer_ and left for dead herself?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Familiar Kitten Mysteries: Books 1 - 6*



  






*Welcome to Coventry!
Black Magic Kitten *Kinsley Skeenbauer never thought she would go home. At seventeen, she’d left Coventry and didn’t look back. But after a messy divorce, she packed up her stuff and drove toward the only place that she knew would accept her. Life hadn’t been easy for Kinsley since she left town. Despite wanting a family desperately, she was childless. She had a college degree but had just been fired… again… She’d spent her entire adult life rebelling against what she was, and that meant hiding her true self from the world. Kinsley left Coventry on a mission to be ordinary. But you know what they say about the best-laid plans… Coventry isn’t your typical small town. It’s home to the most powerful family of witches in the world. Two ancient witch families united when her parents married, and she was supposed to be their leader. Nobody ever asked Kinsley if that’s what she wanted, though. Funny how the universe worked because there she was divorced, childless, and jobless… again… rolling into Coventry in her broken-down car with a U-Haul full of everything she owned. The joyous welcome home party was short-lived, because a dead guy turned up, of all places, behind the diner. Of course, the town’s hunky sheriff starts to give Kinsley the side-eye. But, a lot of people wanted the victim dead, and that only complicates the investigation. There’s a murderer on the loose in Coventry, and Kinsley’s got to learn to harness her powers to avoid the killer’s snare. Oh! And, then there’s Meri, the black cat familiar. Someone decides to grant him one wish for his faithful service to his coven, and it doesn’t go as planned either… Welcome back to Coventry. The events in this story take place thirteen years after Kinsley left Coventry. It can be fully enjoyed on its own and is suitable for all ages. You’ll find no swearing, gore, or adult situations, but you will find magic, mystery, and a hint of lighthearted mayhem.

*Midnight Magic* The Midnight Magic Festival is upon Coventry, and Kinley Skeenbauer is excited to participate for the first time. Since her shop, Summoned Goods & Sundries, is the newest thing in Coventry, she's been invited to provide swag bags and decorations for the festivities. With Meri at her side, Kinsley is ready to pull out all the stops and make this year's Midnight Magic Festival the best her hometown has ever seen. There's just one problem… A new witch, Astra Argent, has moved to Coventry and opened a competing shop across the street from Kinsley's store. When Kinsley comes to work one morning only to find her windows smashed, decorations destroyed, swag bags missing, and Astra's wallet in the glass, she's furious. A confrontation the whole town witnesses goes down in front of Astra's shop, The Summoning Scroll. Thirteen hours later, Astra is found dead on Kinsley's front porch. Her body is sitting in a rocking chair with a cocktail in her hand. The macabre staged scene sends a shockwave through Coventry. Someone wanted Astra dead, and they wanted Kinsley to go down for the crime. Can Kinsley and her friends solve the murder, or will she end up caught in a killer's wicked snare? Come along as Kinsley and friends solve the crime one spell at a time.

*Sympathetic Magic* When someone close to Kinsley is cursed, she turns to a Voodoo Priestess to help her break the awful spell. This seems to be the right solution… until the Priestess turns up dead.

_And much more!_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Battle of Jericho (The Detective Jericho Series Book 2)*



  






PUBLISHERS WEEKLY —“Set on Long Island, Marks’s suspenseful second crime novel featuring Det. Sgt. Neil Jericho (after 2014’s Death Hampton) contains more than a few surprises. Still reeling from the breakup of his last serious relationship—with a woman he investigated who was suspected of murdering her husband for his millions—
Jericho must tackle a truly odd case. A severed foot has washed ashore from Block
Island Sound, with only a partial tattoo and an unusual nail polish on its toes as
clues to the owner’s identity. After the papers report the gruesome find, 16-year-
old Aaron Platt takes advantage of the revelation to send the police a taunting
letter (“Something’s afoot. Foul play?”), further complicating the inquiry.

Later, wealthy Sanford Richman reports his wife Ann missing, shortly before her
severed foot turns up on another beach. An attractive junior officer, Maria Salazar,
provides a welcome romantic distraction. Readers should be prepared for a shocking ending.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*LETTERS FROM A TROOPSHIP 1945-1946*



  






This is a time when the world was in utter disarray. Germany had capitulated and victory over the Japanese lay just around the corner. Military personnel found themselves far from home and it was the job of the S.S. Strathaird and countless ships like her to repatriate their human cargo (both allied and enemy) to the far outreaches of the globe.
Seymour’s letters home take us from his initial billeting as a Bevin Boy to a life of complete contrast sailing the world courtesy of P&O.
He successfully captures a flavour of the time and gives immediacy to this oft overlooked piece of history as he bears witness to a changing world. Through the eyes of this bright, opinionated and articulate young man, we are given a window into life on board a working troopship.
At times, his words are wise beyond his years and strike a chord. His thoughts are often in line with the ‘Moral Re-Armament’ movement which was prevalent during this era. However, he can often be incredibly naïve, in part because of his tender years and upbringing. Reading this book, we have the wisdom of hindsight which allows us to smile knowingly at his ‘faux pas’.
Although the earlier letters are limited by censorship, as his adventures continue Seymour accurately documents the sights, sounds and smells he encounters and contrasts the immediate post-war welfare of one country with another as he travels from port to port.
His sadness at the plight of the Italians is contrasted with his fury at the Greeks for openly and flagrantly selling U.N and Red Cross supplies, whilst at home his ailing parents struggled to cope on meagre rations.
He is not shy in registering his dislike for the former P.O.Ws and his disgust at the behaviour of certain troops.
This is a world seeking to find a new order after six years of conflict – British territories crying out for independence, the Antipodeans desperate to welcome their ‘boys’ home and return to normality, Greece facing the monumental threat of Communism and the Italians wondering how on earth they start again.
At times, Seymour’s language is, what we would now consider, ‘politically incorrect’ and often quite ‘colonial’. However, these are the words of a young man ‘of his time’ and to change the language of his letters would be a disservice to Seymour, to history and to you, the reader.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Whatever Happened to Lil' Bobby Burton?: A True Adventure*



  






Beginning on the playground as a child, the love of football drove Bobby Burton through his life. Nobody expected 145- pound Bobby to play or survive college football, let alone be MVP. Follow Bobby’s adventures as a college football player, a pro recruit, an Air Force pilot, a Vietnam vet, a survivor of two plane crashes, and a father of six. A true sportsman at heart, Bobby’s humor and sports go hand-in-hand. If you like classic football or true military stories, you'll love this one.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Next To Disappear: An Emily Swanson Murder Mystery (The Emily Swanson Series Book 1) *



  






*Not every missing person is meant to be found…*

When troubled nurse Alina vanishes one night, it's assumed she ran away from her violent husband. Until disgraced ex-teacher Emily Swanson moves into the couple's former home.

Emily's life is in ruins and she's meant to be making a fresh start. But when she learns about the missing nurse, she sees a chance for redemption. Because finding Alina could help right the wrongs of Emily's past. All she needs to do is follow the clues.

But what Emily doesn't know is that Alina had a horrifying secret. One about the care foundation she worked for. And the closer Emily gets to uncovering the truth, the closer she gets to terrible danger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*New Moon Rising (Samantha Moon Origins Book 1) *



  






*Mother, wife, federal agent...mortal.*

Samantha Moon hadn't always been a vampire. Once, she had been a wife and mother, happily married to her soul mate and raising two adorable kids. Once, she had been a federal agent investigating a world teeming with sophisticated scams, drugs, human trafficking and violence. She had hippie parents and a caring sister. She had a small home with an irritatingly detached garage. She had friends, colleagues and normalcy.

That is, until she caught the eye of something evil...

But first, she has a job to do. When her HUD team of federal agents is sent in as backup on a drug raid, she spots a mysterious business card on the fridge. Later, she finds the same card during a routine inspection. Convinced the narcotics traffickers are more widespread than initially thought and are taking advantage of those in need, Sam can't let it go―even after the gang tries to send her a message written in lead.

Yes, her days at the Department of Housing and Urban Development are typically boring, her worst fear, a paper cut, but little does she know that she has attracted the attention of something dark and hungry. Something that's about to steal her mortal life... and change her forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Seriously?: A Lou Fleener Mystery (Lou Fleener Mysteries Book 2)*



  






*1960s CHICAGO: THREE PIs AGAINST
AN ENTIRE ARMY 0F NAZIS*

Private Investigator Lou Fleener’s second surprising period thriller explores an explosively dangerous conundrum: *how can Lou prevent a huge Nazi terrorist attack when every cop in Chicago thinks we wiped out all the Nazis in the war?*

It’s early 1960’s Chicago and Lou’s back in business. After his last harrowing heist adventure, he took some time off...and ended up bored out of his skull. Now he’s scouring the city for clients. His fiery wife Cassidy and his painfully awkward yet brilliant best friend Monk are standing by, ready to serve as the crack team that recently bested the mob. But their first customer has a doozy of a problem. *She’s an elderly Holocaust survivor who needs Lou to investigate her new neighbor, a Nazi fugitive from justice she recognizes from the camps.* Lou’s client is hellbent on getting the Nazi arrested and tried for his brutal crimes.

Immediately, Lou’s at her service...until she disappears under mysterious circumstances. All signs point towards her being kidnapped and murdered by the Nazi neighbor. When Lou, Cassidy, and Monk manage to get on the Nazi’s tail, they figure out some unfortunate news: there isn’t just one rogue American Nazi plotting misdeeds. *There are a lot of Nazis. And they’re planning something big.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Classy Detective Agency: A Lou FLeener Mystery (Lou Fleener Mysteries Book 4) *



  






*WHO KNEW FAKING CLASS
WOULD BE SO DANGEROUS?*

*In Duane Lindsay’s latest action-packed noir thriller, private eye Lou Fleener does what he does best: wisecrack, roam his beloved hometown, and get into a hell of a lot of street fights. It’s 1960 in glamorous Chicago, and Lou and his wife Cassidy (turned sardonic, ever-scheming partner in crime), are broke. In need of fast cash, they devise a scheme to advertise themselves as sophisticated private eyes catering to the city’s elite.

But it turns out they aren’t the only ones running a con. Whip-smart as they are, they aren’t prepared for the stealthy criminals hiding among Chicago’s rich and famous.

While hobnobbing at a fancy party, the Classy Detectives catch the eye of a bored socialite who’s cooking up a scheme with a genius art thief. The conspirators are casing a local exhibit that’s chock full of famous, lucrative paintings. But the larcenous pair need a fall guy: they figure that if they put an appropriate suspect in the right place at the right time, they can breezily lift the loot.

So they hire Lou and Cassidy to “guard” the paintings. The Classy Detectives are over the moon: they think they’ve been hired to eat hamburgers and hang out outside the museum.

One dead cop later, they realize they’ve been set up. Quicker than you can say, “Go Cubs!” Cassidy’s arrested. Even worse, the headline LOU FLEENER: COP KILLER is plastered across newspapers and blaring out of radios. Only too obviously, this is the time to concoct Plan B--and thereon hangs a rollicking tale.

Fans of Donald Westlake will revel in the clever twists and turns and sardonic humor. But mystery fans of every persuasion will love Lou Fleener. Cozy readers will adore the romance, the snappy jokes, and Lou’s spitfire wife Cassidy. There’s also enough fast-moving action for hard-boiled fans, and a quirky brand of noir that will appeal to classicists looking for the next Raymond Chandler.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Anuan Legacy: Book 1 of The Anuan Legacy Series *



  






*Aliens. Conspiracies. And a chance to discover her destiny beyond the stars…*
Eighteen-year-old Air Force intern, Victoria Spencer, is at a loss for what to do with her life. But when she discovers a captive man in one of the government’s top-secret laboratories, she’s compelled by a connection she can’t explain to help him escape, igniting a journey into unknown dangers.

While fleeing a relentless government pursuit that seems to be backed by a force beyond Earth means, Victoria learns the mysterious prisoner is actually from another planet. Despite his origins, Victoria finds herself falling for the handsome otherworlder. But the alien has a secret—Victoria is the reason he’s come to Earth. Victoria soon realizes her life is no longer her own and a hidden power lying within her could be the key to unlocking her destiny.

Will flight from the authorities and a quest for truth lead to everlasting love… or lead to Victoria’s destruction?

_The Anuan Legacy_ is the first book in the enthralling Anuan Legacy science fiction series. If you like daring leading ladies, mysterious strangers, and a sense of belonging, then you’ll love Traci Ison Schafer’s award-winning Young Adult saga.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Days of Panic: A Post-Apocalyptic EMP Survival Thriller (EMP Survival Series Book 1)*



  






When the power grid fails, what will you do to survive?

After an EMP obliterates the nation's electrical grid on New Year’s Eve, it’s not long before society unravels and panic ensues. As the lights go out and silence spreads over the city that never sleeps, four ordinary strangers; a bike messenger, a homeless person, a support rep, and an ex-convict must forge a connection in order to stay alive.

When they realize the danger is far greater than they expected, they must embark on a perilous journey out of the city.

Days of Panic is book 1 of an EMP, post-apocalyptic survival thriller series. It's a powerful, action-packed story about the ones we leave behind and the risks we must take to survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Marc Kadella Mystery Series Vol 3-6 (Marc Kadella Series Book 2)*



  






*Gritty and Witty—A Courtoom Drama Fan’s Dream Collection!*

Hard-as-nails Minneapolis defense attorney Marc Kadella takes on the most challenging cases of his career in this exhilarating 4 novel legal thriller box set—page-turners all.

Book 3 – MEDIA JUSTICE

*Q: HOW DOES A TELEVISION PRODUCER DESCRIBE THE KIDNAP AND MURDER OF A 2-YEAR-OLD CHILD?

A:“I THINK WE HAVE A HIT ON OUR HANDS!”*

In the third The third Marc Kadella legal mystery, an adorable—and photogenic—two-year-old girl is kidnapped, and, when her remains are found, her twenty-two-year-old widowed mother Brittany is charged with her murder. But before she can even be charged she’s been tried and convicted by the media, at the center of which is Melinda Pace, a cynical, mostly-functioning alcoholic Minneapolis television personality with a “legal news” show called _The Court Reporter_. Not even in the alternative universe of television news could she be described as a reporter, since she makes no attempt at or pretense of presenting the truth, or even the facts. She does do a great job of producing through-the-roof ratings and whipping the public into a frenzy—with tragic consequences.

Book 4 – CERTAIN JUSTICE

*A PSYCHOPATH'S BACK ON THE STREETS--AND HE'S OUT FOR REVENGE…*

Marc was torn about his work for Howie Traynor—his first homicide case—but even he was relieved when Howie was put away for forty years… Until, a decade later, his case is re-opened. Seems the former tech in the BCA lab was falsifying DNA evidence to collude with cops in putting away suspected violent criminals. And now not only Howie, but a handful of wrongfully-accused felons, are back out on the streets.

Marc and his longtime buddy PI Tony Caravelli don’t buy Howie’s come-to-Jesus act. And when an appeals judge with ties to the overturned cases winds up crucified in his own front yard, they’re convinced a dangerous killer has been wrongfully exonerated.

Book 5 – PERSONAL JUSTICE

*FIRST SHE KILLS HER HUSBANDS, THEN SHE DESTROYS THEIR FAMILIES…*

Mackenzie Sutherland is shrouded in black at her most recent late husband’s funeral. Mackenzie’s not-so despondent face might tell more observant onlookers she’s not exactly your typical grieving widow—but then, no one can see through her veil. This is by design. Alluring and dangerously attractive, she’s been down this road before.

Three times, in fact. In Dennis Carstens’ FIFTH hard-boiled legal thriller, we meet the classic black widow. All of Mackenzie’s late husbands were millionaires. Each died suddenly and quite mysteriously of massive heart attacks (in spite of no history of heart trouble). And each left their children with nothing—and their young, beautiful bride (of about a year or so) with millions.

Book 6 – DELAYED JUSTICE

*FRAUD LEADS TO MURDER. AND THIS TIME, IT’S PERSONAL...*

Maddy Rivers has her reservations about her new relationship with Rob Judd. Sure, he’s a handsome and brilliant investment analyst in a wildly successful securities management firm. But he’s constantly distracted. It seems something about the firm’s not quite right—or so he finally lets on to Maddy. Its returns are consistently solid, maybe a little too solid—or so suspects Patrick McGarry, one of Rob’s co-workers. After voicing his suspicions to Rob, Patrick heads up north for a weekend hiking trip—and winds up dead. It’s only a matter of days before Rob is next. And Maddy’s found unconscious at the gruesome scene of the crime, clutching the murder weapon.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Murder as Sticky as Jam (A humorous cozy mystery) (Cooking up Murder Book 1) *



  






*Come for the cozy, stay for the thrill of it*
_The first in a brand new series: Cooking up Murder
In a jam…_
Jam-making besties, Mona Reilly and Vicki Lawton are gearing up for the grand opening of Jammin' Honey. But when Mona is lured away to taste some delectable pastries, their store burns down with a victim inside--and all fingers point to Mona as the prime suspect.

Now, with the help of the crazy Coupon Clippers clan, Mona must prove her innocence and redeem her lifelong dream. After all, she received her seed money from her crazy and unpredictable Aunt Cee--and she can't possibly let her down. With several attempts on her life and Vicki's shady new beau in the picture, things look bleak for the jam-making jailbird. Will Mona concoct a recipe to get herself out of this very sticky situation?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Invasion (Seeds of War Book 1)*



  






"Invasion!" That's what retired Marine Lieutenant General Colby Edison calls it when his farm is overrun by a horde of alien plants, leafy gremlin-like creatures that begin systematically destroying first his crops and then his home. And not just his farm, but all the surrounding farms as well. The relentless plants have apparently killed his neighbors, and clearly he and his dog Duke are next. But as a retired Marine, Colby has resources and skills not shared by other farmers on the newly terraformed agricultural world of Vasquez and soon he is bringing the fight to the invaders.

Except. . . who is really invading whom? High in orbit above Vasquez, a sentient vegetable studies the planet it had seeded and sculpted centuries before, laying it out as a world-sized garden. Now, returning to inspect the progress of its work, it finds its art has been tainted by the intrusion of crop grids, farm buildings, and people, all of which must be purged if the garden is to endure.


When two species clash, only one will survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Sleeping with Hitler's Wife: Second Edition *



  






*This is the most creative and imaginative time travel/alternate history story you will EVER read.

Slavery. The first Moon landing. The discovery of America. *They all happened... or did they? Factions are fighting each other to change the timeline and only one man, John Calle, can save America as he _thinks _he knows it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*No Conscience*



  






*Would you recognize a sociopath in your own family?*

Wes Shaw’s different than his siblings—darker, awkward, the perpetual ne’er-do-well. Mary Shaw’s the doting mother, showering her children with gifts from the heart and the pocketbook.

The Shaws have survived divorce and death, but something, or _someone_, sinister is in their midst. The truth threatens to tear them apart. The lies threaten to tear them apart. Ultimately, they must make a choice with irreversible consequences. _Believe the easy lie or the hard truth._

*Buy now to discover the Shaw's sinister secret in this tense and twisty psychological thriller.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Killing Truth: A Leine Basso Thriller*



  






*Now available: the chilling start to the high-octane, can't-put-it-down Leine Basso thriller series.*
*A deadly assassin. A perpetual target. A double-cross she never saw coming…*
_They say the truth will set you free, but what if it kills you first?_
Leine eliminates terrorists for a living. After a routine assassination almost gets her killed, she chalks it up to a fluke. Her lover and fellow assassin, Carlos, has another idea altogether. He thinks their boss is setting them up for a fall.

When Carlos goes missing and a bombing thwarts another mission, Leine suspects the stakes are far higher than she could ever imagine, and wonders if the man in charge might have it in for her after all.

If you like no-nonsense heroines, page-turning plots, and twists you won’t see coming, then you’ll love D.V. Berkom’s tension-filled series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Thin Line (Garrison Chase Thriller Book 2)*



  






*He's been framed for murder. Hunted and shot at. Had a loved one kidnapped.
All to protect a decades old government secret.

"One of the year's best thrillers." BestThrillers.com*

_This fast paced, action packed series stars a hero who's skilled like Jason Bourne and relentless for the truth like Jack Bauer._

Framed for murder by a notorious human trafficker he was supposed to have killed, former operative Garrison Chase's harrowing journey to clear his name takes him from an underground torture chamber deep in the heart of L.A.'s human trafficking ring to the highest office in the land.

Along the way, Chase learns the trafficker is a small link in a far more sinister chain. But the deeper he digs, and the more he uncovers, the more treacherous the stakes. Because powerful people are protecting a forty-year-old secret with devastating repercussions for the upcoming presidential election.

And they'll do anything to keep the truth buried.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Cold Trail (The Sean Kruger Series Book 4)*



  






*Rescuing A Kidnapped College Student Revives An Old Case*
With the help of his friend, JR Diminski, retired FBI profiler Sean Kruger rescues a female graduate student after she is kidnapped from the university campus where he teaches. He finds the abduction too familiar. From 1999 through 2002 six female college students vanished, without a trace, from four different college campuses across the country. As the lead FBI investigator on those now cold cases, his failure to find the women and the person responsible still haunts him.

*˃˃˃ Is The Kidnapper Finally Within His Grasp?*
When JR discovers a clue to the identity of the kidnapper, Kruger comes out of retirement to re-examine the abductions. His ensuing investigation will lead him down a dark trail: one of dark money and even darker passions.

Will Sean succeed or will the past repeat itself?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Inverted Pyramid (An Alex Vane Media Thriller Book 2) *



  






*Journalist Alex Vane is always hunting for the truth. But now the truth may cost him his life... *

After exposing a low-level congressman for accepting bribes, Alex attends a conference and runs into an old friend--and flame--Media Studies Professor Camila Gray. But just as they begin to reconnect, Alex's business partner disappears, leaving Alex only one clue: the name of a hacker who was recently murdered. A source hints at a vaster conspiracy, one that may reach all the way up to the fast-approaching presidential election.

Alex and Camila travel to Alex's hometown to find answers, where they race to untangle the connections between the dead hacker and the disappearance of Alex's partner. But all the while, a mysterious source is pulling the strings of their investigation, of the election, and possibly of their lives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Fight Or Flight (Adrenaline Rush Book 1)*




  






*What happens when a washed-up, black-listed, alcoholic, but still handsome movie star signs a contract for medical experiments with a sinister race of alien machines?*


Ben “Coop” Cooper is about to find out.

The reality of an unregulated medical laboratory on Titan is nothing like his past roles from the big screen. There's no director on hand to yell "cut" when he's fighting for his life. And no co-star ever injected him with an alien virus before. Instead it's all bar fights and police pursuits and beatdowns from alien robots.

But in the end, Coop will strive to do what all movie heroes do: save the world from certain doom.

Welcome to _Fight or Flight_, Book One of the _Adrenaline Rush_ series, an action-packed, humorous romp in the orbit of Saturn that may just hold the cure for all human illness and disease.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Lipstick and Lies and Deadly Goodbyes (The Vampire Housewife Series Book 1) *



  






Ever been almost-beheaded by a snow-plow? Turned into an undead by a homeless vampire? Cheated and betrayed by your lying sack of s**t husband? Welcome to my life… or, more correctly, my crazy after-life.To everyone behind the gates of our wealthy community in Charming, Mississippi, my husband and I were the Joneses everyone tried to keep up with. A beautiful house, the perfect gated community, two gorgeous kids, and a supposedly flawless marriage.Until I came home and caught him rolling around in our bed, hip-deep in my best friend.Which led to the aforementioned snow plow incident. I woke up with a fear of the sun and a propensity for drinking blood. Or in laymen’s terms, a vampire.I thought vampires were supposed to be hot and irresistible. But my Maker smells like he just stepped out of a sewer and he has the appeal of a turd in a punch bowl.But you know how life is as one of the Joneses...gotta keep up. Keep up appearances, that is.I’ve swapped my Triple, Venti, Sugar-Free, Non-Fat Caramel Macchiato for a stainless steel rambler that keeps my O-Negative at the perfect room temperature. I can still manage the carpool lane, with the right sunglasses to hide my crazy eyes. But between daytime soccer games, a missing college student who might have been a vampire kill, trying not to drain my soon-to-be-ex-husband, and keeping my neighbors in the dark, I’m shaking in my Jimmy Choos. I'm not sure I can do this.My name is Rachel Jones, and I’m the vampire housewife


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Lattes and Spirits: A Witch & Ghost Mystery (Mystic Brews Mysteries Book 1)*



  






*Whipping up cappuccinos is her specialty. But will she stir up trouble when spirits order assistance in solving their deaths?*
Barista April Storm longs for more than making a mean macchiato and talking to her ex-boyfriend’s ghost. So when her quirky aunt asks her to help open a hip café in rural Wales, she jumps at the chance to start fresh. But she gets an extra shot of strife when a famous deceased cricketer wants her to spill the coffee beans on his killer.

With her ghostly client unable to remember who did him in, April is forced into the role of supernatural detective. Assisted by her spectral ex, a magical secret agent, and an overcaffeinated talking cat, she finds herself in hot water when the clue trail reveals an escaped demon. And if she can’t get control of her own recently awakened power, the next murder she has to solve may be her own.

Can April serve up justice before a brewing disaster boils over?

_Lattes and Spirits_ is the first book in the delightful Mystic Brews cozy mystery series. If you like sassy heroines, colorful characters, and a side of spells with your cuppa joe, then you’ll love Alyn Troy’s otherworldly adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Deuce Mora Mystery Series Vol. 1-3*



  






Deuce Mora’s one tough cookie–-a female sleuth with a conscience and an attitude–fiery, tough, athletic, a dirty fighter when she has to be. The scrappy lead columnist for the Chicago Journal normally writes about politics, and, rather than shying away from fights, she tends to pick them, but every once in a while, Deuce’s search for a good story brings her face to face with more trouble than she was really looking for. In award-winning (including two-time Pulitzer Prize finalist) journalist Jean Heller’s first action-packed mystery featuring the intrepid sleuth, Deuce learns in short order that *if you mess with organized crime, you have to be tough—and you’d better be as much detective as reporter*. The second volume finds Deuce on the wrong side of the NSA, the FBI _and_ the CIA. At a minimum. Exhausted by these two white-knuckle investigations in one year, Deuce is content to focus on her column until she gains information that could help catch the relentless arsonist whose _Burning Rage_ is consuming Chicago. *Fans of hard-boiled female protagonists should hang onto their fedoras-- this one’s an action-packed extravaganza!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Hopeless Murder (A Hope Walker Mystery Book 1)*



  






*A funny cozy mystery series full of bold women, a quirky and lovable town, and one seriously hopeless romance.*

_It's been one helluva morning..._

And Hope hasn't even found the body.

_At least not yet._

After a twelve year absence, investigative reporter Hope Walker is back home.

*In Hopeless, Idaho.*


And it's not going well.

It seems the town and its citizens haven't changed much.

_Still weird. Still nosy. And a few of them?_
Downright hateful.

And now Hope has a serious problem.

*Because one of the hateful is dead.*

And she's the _prime suspect._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Lady Justice and the Mob *



  






In Volume #45, it seems that Walt is fighting one battle after another with the mob.
First, Walt is dragged into the political arena to oppose a candidate for city council with ties to the Russian mob.
The moment that problem is resolved, Walt receives a frantic plea from Carmine Marchetti, the godfather of the Kansas City mafia, asking him to help fend off mobsters from Chicago who have come to take control of his operation.
Reluctantly, Walt agrees to help Carmine unaware that his assistance will result in heart-wrenching tragedy for himself and his family.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Detective School 101 (A Detective School Mystery Book 1) *



  






First in a new series by bestselling author J.R. Ripley!

Jane Bright is a college-educated news reporter with loads of talent and determination. But she’s stuck writing a gardening and southern living column for a local South Florida paper. Jane wants more. Lots more.

James Stewart, on the other hand, hasn’t been able to figure out what to do with his life. He’s a law school dropout. And this whole struggling musician thing has proven to be too much of a struggle.

Jane and James stumble onto each other and into a murder case. And detective school. Bruno Caliostro’s School of Detection, located in Fort Lauderdale, Florida, to be precise. If you’re going to be a PI, you’ve got to be precise, right?

Neither Jane nor James quite knows what they are doing when it comes to the detective biz. They are going to have to learn fast if Jane wants to get her story and James, framed for a murder he didn’t commit, wants to figure out the real killer’s identity so he doesn’t end up trading a classroom for a prison cell.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Walk The Line: A Kurtherian Gambit Series (Birth Of Magic Book 2)*



  






*Sarah Jennifer Walton has pulled humanity back from the brink. Now she's on a mission to reconnect the world.

WWDE+214 – Earth is caught in the grip of an unnatural winter.*

Salem has emerged as the center of civilization on the East Coast. The barriers between the factions dropped when the UnknownWorld stepped up to protect the unenhanced from the Madness.

The Defense Force is ready to tackle Europe, the Madness, and the malfunctioning climate control system Bethany Anne left behind.

Sarah Jennifer leads the way as the pack forges new connections around the world. Not everyone takes the news of the impending break-up well.

*The boy in the cabin changes everything.

In the midst of Madness, Lilith's time is almost up, and the first human to be immune to the Madness is fighting for his survival.*

Sarah Jennifer had closed herself off from the possibility of having a family of her own when she left the ranch. Now she has a choice to make.

Can she open her heart and be the guardian Ezekiel needs?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dust and Shadow: A Forgotten Lands Novel*



  






*#1 in Western Science Fiction, #1 in Historical Fantasy Fiction, #1 in Post-Apocalyptic Science Fiction, and #1 in Alternative History

No place on earth is untouched by the Shift.*
It’s been two centuries since the boom of the Industrial Revolution sent the Victorian world into a devastating climatic shift. Now, chivalry is dead and the frills and frivolities of the romantic era are no more than a fading memory. And in Sagebrush Canyon, thirst rules, ignorance is power, and nothing is as it seems.

Jo has kept to the safety of her family’s farm, desperate to forget the horrific day that took her mother and left Jo battered and broken. But the marshal of Sagebrush is everywhere--he controls everything--and for years Jo has had to stomach the false pleasantries and knowing glint in the eyes of the man who killed her mother. When Jo discovers how deep the marshal’s seedy dealings run, she decides that fear will no longer keep her silent. But just when Jo plans to expose him for what he really is, the marshal plays a card of his own—his notoriously scandalous son, Clayton.

As Jo and Clayton are thrust together, lines become blurred, truths are revealed, and Jo must decide what she is willing to sacrifice in exchange for retribution.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Witch at Odds: The Jinx Hamilton Series - Book 2 *



  






*So you got the spell off the Internet. How's that working for you?*


Resigned to her new life and determined to make a success of both that and her business, Jinx sets out to study her craft. But she’s also faced with an even more daunting project — tackling her late aunt’s haphazard approach to inventory. Although Jinx can call on Aunt Fiona’s ghost for help, the old lady is far too busy living a jet set afterlife to be worried about her niece’s learning curve. Little does Jinx know she’s setting herself up to make a major mistake — one that will force her to face a newly released sorceress with a grudge to settle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Dark Trail (The Sean Kruger Series Book 6) *



  






Facing mandatory retirement on his 57th birthday, FBI Profiler Sean Kruger must find the person who killed one of his best friends before he is forced to leave the FBI.

FBI Profiler Special Agent Sean Kruger is called back to the FBI from his special task force when his long-time friend and current Deputy Director of the FBI, Alan Seltzer is brutally murdered during his morning bike ride. As Kruger is thrown into the investigation, he quickly finds out Alan was not the first high-profile African American to die in a suspicious manner.

Now with the loss of his friend and his pending retirement on his 57th birthday. Kruger must endure a dark trail as he rushes to find Alan's murderer before he is forced to leave the FBI.
Filled with the trademark twists and turns of a J.C. Fields thriller, The Dark Trail will keep you glued to the pages well past your bedtime.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Old Contemptibles*



  






*'It is my Royal and Imperial Command that you concentrate your energies and the valour of my soldiers to exterminate the treacherous English and walk over General French's contemptible little army.'*

So spoke Kaiser Wilhelm II of Imperial Germany in August 1914.

But as it turned out, walking over the 'Old Contemptibles', those implacable riflemen of the British Expeditionary Force, proved a tougher task than the Kaiser imagined - and beyond the capability of the German armies. At Mons, Le Cateau, the Marne, on the Aisne and at the Battle of First Ypres, they shot the Kaiser's legions to pieces.

This is the dramatic story of how those men, regular soldiers from every walk of life, plunged into this new and terrible war, held their muddy trenches against impossible odds and gave the Empire time to muster its forces and ready itself for the long struggle ahead.

_The Old Contemptibles_ brings those battles vividly to life in all their terror and glory. But Robin Neillands does more than explain the role of the BEF in the early months of the First World War. He also tells the story of why they were sent to France and of that wily officer, General Henry Wilson, whose years of secret intrigue with the French High Command first committed the British Army to this global war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Hit Back Harder (The DI Stella Cole Thrillers Book 2)*



  






*This cop has blood on her hands...

Detective Inspector Stella Cole only has one case. To find, and kill, the remaining members of a legal conspiracy who turned her world into ashes. But their leader, Adam Collier is her boss. And he’s pulling in friends from the underworld to take the fight to Stella. Chief among them, an Albanian drug lord nicknamed, The Shark".*

Regrouping in Spain, Stella makes contact with an old adversary. A retired gangster named Ronnie “The Razor” Wilks. He proposes a deal that tests Stella’s resolve to the limit.

The only problem? Stella is losing her mind to a second, unrelentingly brutal version of herself she’s dubbed “Other Stella”. As the violence escalates, the question is, which one will win?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*I ALWAYS WANTED TO BE A SPY: A MAGGIE SLOAN THRILLER (MAGGIE SLOAN MYSTERY SERIES Book 1)*



  






*Only a librarian with the soul of a spy could read the clues to stop a killer*
A heart-wrenching murder changes her life forever, and Maggie transforms from prey to predator. Will the librarian with the soul of a spy and the unusual support team stop the desperate kingpin or will she become the latest victim? It all comes down to kill or be killed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Thirty Seconds to Live (The Blackwell Files Book 10)*



  






*One speedboat crash...15 victims...and 30 seconds before you die*

A jet-boat crash sets in motion a frantic investigation to find the saboteur. But with 15 fatalities, simply identifying the intended victim among the crowd proves a challenge.

As the search for the killer continues, other victims succumb to "accidental" deaths--including the lead New Zealand investigator.

Left in the cross hairs, Alton and Mallory race to unravel the mystery before the murderer can strike again. But will the Blackwells, like each of the victims, have only thirty seconds to live?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Supremacy License (A Sinatra Thriller Book 1) *



  






*JAMES BOND. BUT AMERICAN. * 

Sinatra, a notorious federal marshal, is drafted into a black ops group. Their mission--arrest the untouchable on American soil. And don't let the press find out.

An international terrorist slips through the East Coast and takes up residence inside an impregnable mountain chateau--within American borders but beyond legal reach. Her name is El Gato and she's a top priority for both the DEA and FBI. 

The situation is dicey and politically explosive, perfect for Sinatra. Sometimes a scythe works better than a hammer. 

But Sinatra doesn't realize the dangerous waters into which he wades. This terrorist holds the key to his past and his future. He and the mysterious El Gato have tangled before...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Penny Pinching Tips for the Morally Bankrupt *



  






Penny Pinching Tips for the Morally Bankrupt is a fantastically funny, wonderfully weird, and surprisingly sincere collection of short stories, humor pieces, and miscellaneous bits. In this explosively original debut, Libby Marshall plumbs the depths of suburban despair, female desire, and the ever-present feeling that death could claim us at any moment.

Debra, an unhappy billionaire’s wife, decides to resurrect the 18th-century trend of hiring a man to live on their property as an ornamental garden hermit. An elderly serial killer, bored by her dull nursing home existence, finds a deadly new purpose when her high school nemesis ends up living down the hall. In 1953 a young couple drives to Makeout Point where instead of an evening of heavy petting, they find mountain lions, a man with no gaps in his teeth, and the opportunity to kill Henry Kissinger. Within these pages, a man tries to date after losing his wife to The Salem Witch Trials, a Wi-Fi router gains sentience, a series of cardboard boxes oozing with smoky-sweet baked beans mysteriously appear at a woman’s front door, and a Chuck E. Cheese is haunted by the spirit of Princess Diana.

Boldly strange, deliciously satirical, and laugh-out-loud hilarious, Penny Pinching Tips for the Morally Bankrupt swings from the grim and ghastly to the exquisite and lovely. This one-of-a-kind book takes the reader on a surreal journey through the compulsory despair of daily life and concludes that the only sensible reaction to that much pain is laughter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The White Magic Five and Dime: A Tarot Mystery (Tarot Mysteries Book 1) *



  






When Alanis McLachlan learns that her mother's been murdered, she's completely unsurprised. Not that Alanis had been given a glimpse into the future. That would be crazy, right? It's just that her con-woman mom, Barbra, was bound to cross the wrong people sooner or later. It's why Alanis was lucky to get out of her childhood alive - and why she hadn't spoken to her mother in decades.

But there is a surprise in store for Alanis. Barbra left her something in her will: a New Age shop in the tiny tourist trap town of Berdache, Arizona. The White Magic Five & Dime.

After going to Berdache to claim her inheritance, Alanis is drawn into the mystery around her mother's death. Did one of Barbra's customers finally get wise to her con-artist ways and take revenge? Alanis thinks she knows how to find out: She'll make those customers her own until she can find the killer. Alanis McLachlan, cynic and unbeliever, is about to become a tarot card reader.

With a little help from her mother's teenage apprentice and a snarky tarot how-to book called Infinite Roads to Knowing, Alanis begins bluffing her way through phony readings. But the more she gets to know the cards, the more she sees real meaning in them...and the closer the murderer comes to making her the next victim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Deterrent: The Adam Drake Series Book 10 *



  






*A live sample of the deadly H7N9 flu virus is the ransom terrorists are demanding from a research biologist if he wants his daughter back.*
Adam Drake, lawyer and former Special Forces Tier 1 operator, has agreed to help a private investigator find the kidnapped victim and get her back. It’s not clear who the kidnappers are, but Drake knows whoever they are, the ransomed virus can’t be allowed to wind up in the hands of the wrong people.
The FBI’s top priority will be to recover the virus before it disappears into the hands of terrorists or on the black market. If Drake decides not to get the FBI involved, he might improve his chances to get the biologist’s daughter back alive but risk not recovering the sample of the virus.
Drake’s decision will put lives as risk either way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Wrong Place (DI Sally Parker Thriller Book 1)*



  






Danger lurks in tranquil surroundings...

The local church graveyard holds many secrets.

Dozens of people are searching for the truth.

With the body count rising, it's not long before DI Sally Parker's fears are realised... there is a serial killer on her patch.

Sally is a confident person but someone from her recent past threatens her new-found confidence with a harsh plan.

Can Sally overcome the obstacles fate has placed in her path to track down a brazen killer who is intent to derail the investigation at every opportunity?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Blood in the Bayou: A Bone-Chilling FBI Thriller (FBI Agent Jade Monroe Live or Die Series Book 1)*



  






On her first assignment since her promotion to SSA status in the Serial Crimes Unit of the FBI, Jade Monroe and her new partner, Lorenzo DeLeon, are tasked to southern Louisiana, where disturbing discoveries have been made. Human bones have been found in numerous sites deep in bayou country, and the locals aren’t too excited about having outsiders poking around in their business.

When Jade has a chance meeting with a local hunter, she finds his assistance exactly what she needs to break through that unwelcoming barrier. She brings him on board as their go-between. The hunter inserts himself into their investigation and gains Jade’s trust, but is he authentic, or does he have his own agenda?

A bone-chilling blindside and a dangerous chase through the Louisiana swamps is just the beginning, but the question remains—is Jade the hunter, or is she the one being hunted?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*No Good Deed: A Psychological Thriller (The Mark Taylor Series Book 1) *



  






*Seeing the future comes at a price. What price would you be willing to pay to save thousands of lives?*


Mark Taylor knows his actions scream _guilty_—but he was only trying to stop the horrible terrorist attack. Instead of a thank you, the government labels him an enemy combatant and throws him in the brig with no rights, no trial, and no way to prove his innocence. He learns first hand that the CIA can do anything they want to him—anything at all.

Mark's just a regular guy—a photographer—who finds himself in an extraordinary situation when an antique camera he buys at a dusty Afghanistan bazaar produces photographs of future tragedies. Tragedies he's driven to prevent.

His frantic warnings about September 11th are ignored but put him in the government cross-hairs where he learns what being labeled an 'enemy combatant' _really_ means...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Deadly Claws (A Witch in the Woods Book 1)*



  






*A 40-year-old Witch with a New Career

A Gargoyle Sheriff Raising a Teenaged Daughter

And an Enchanted Island Full of Secrets*

Career-driven witch, Shayla Loci, is about to turn forty and is ready for a change. When she retires from capturing criminal supernaturals for the government, she figures her days of chasing bad guys are over. Little did she know her new job as the game warden on Enchanted Island would thrust her right back into harm's way...and she wasn't even officially on the clock yet! But when Sheriff Stone enlists her help to find out who killed an island resident, Shayla readily agrees. Between sorting through alibis, gathering clues, and mentoring a wayward teenager on how to be a witch...Shayla's life is hectic. If only her estranged dad--the King--wouldn't insist she take her bodyguard, Needles, with her everywhere she goes. Just when Shayla believes she's identified the killer, a new threat emerges...leaving her to make a snap decision that may cost her her life. This new paranormal cozy series with a twist on midlife discovery will leave you guessing and hungry for more!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Enchantress Undercover (Arcane Artisans Book 1) *



  






*Artist. Fugitive. Enchantress.*

Adrienne Morales is a hunted woman. Stalked by Voids—people immune to magic—and pursued by a deadly past, Adrienne wants nothing more than to avoid spells and sorcery. Her powers as an enchantress make that impossible. Every few days she must release the magic gathering around her, or it’ll steal her sanity. The only way to stay alive is to practice her magic in secret, hiding enchantments in works of art she sells in her craft store.

When a firebreathing psychopath controlled by enchantment tries to burn down her store, Adrienne unleashes her powers to stop him. Unfortunately her battle has a witness—Adrienne’s business partner. Turns out he’s a Void, and sworn to a Union that executes rogue magic users. Worse, the firebreather isn’t the only victim to pop up around San Francisco. Someone is using magic to create monsters and destroy minds, and the Void Union wants them dead.

Now Adrienne must capture the rogue enchanter before they ruin more innocent lives, and before the Voids punish her for the rogue’s crimes. But Voids aren’t the worst thing chasing her. Every enchantment she crafts makes it more likely her past will track her down. And if it does, madness will be the kindest fate awaiting her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Purrfect Peril (The Mysteries of Max Book 7)*



  






*A Most Fascinating Mystery*

When the Most Fascinating Man in the World is murdered in a Most Fascinating Way, Odelia Poole, who was on her way to interview the man, finds herself embroiled in a Most Fascinating Murder Investigation, along with her boyfriend Chase Kingsley, homicide detective. More Interesting Men soon come crawling out of the woodwork, and all of them had a reason to kill their Most Interesting Colleague. So who’s the culprit? And will he or she strike again?

Meanwhile Max, Odelia’s blorange tabby, has his own problems to contend with in the shape of a pernicious flea infestation that gets him and the other cats sent to the place they fear even more than the loss of one of their nine lives: Vena the vet. And as if that’s not bad enough, there’s a persistent rumor going around that Chase Kingsley might be moving in with their human—and they know what that means: babies! Which would spell the end of their cushy lives.

 Between the fleas, the baby menace, a troupe of Most Interesting Cats invading their world, Grandma Muffin’s latest antics, and helping Odelia with the murder investigation, life is once again lived in the fast lane for the cats of Hampton Cove, with not a moment’s respite. In other words, business as usual for the world’s most hilarious cat sleuths.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Tear Down and Die: Book #1 in the Cara Mia Delgatto Mystery Series*



  






*She began a journey of self-discovery. She never expected to uncover an old boyfriend and a dead body…*
Stuart, Florida. With her parents deceased and her son away at college, Cara Mia Delgatto longs to reinvent herself. And a sentimental purchase of a fixer-upper in a small, coastal town seems ideal for a new business selling repurposed relics. But when she trips over a corpse at her rundown building, she flips from renovator to prime suspect.

Desperate to clear her name, it shocks Cara to discover that her property once housed a multi-million dollar art collection—stolen after the original owner’s death. And when her first love shows up and tugs at her heartstrings, her whirlwind life upgrades to a hurricane. With accusations of murder and theft looming, she’s running out of redos…

Can Cara crack the case and rebuild her reputation, or will her desire to upcycle treasures send her to jail?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Kicked to the Curb: Book #2 in the Cara Mia Delgatto Mystery Series*



  






*Life in Paradise isn’t what it’s cracked up to be. Cara Mia Delgatto feels like she is drowning in problems!*
Stuart, Florida. Her ex-husband is refusing to pay their son’s college tuition (as promised), her sister is pulling mean pranks, and her old boyfriend has broken her heart…again. And that’s just the personal stuff.

She’s also concerned about keeping the cash register ringing at the Treasure Chest, her store specializing in upcycled, recycled, and repurposed goods.

An important media event goes sadly wrong and Cara’s famous temper gets the better of her. Then a prying reporter turns up dead, practically in Cara’s backyard. Could the reporter’s murder have anything to do with a century’s old blot on Florida state history, the infamous Dozier Boys School? Suddenly, Cara’s personal problems seem trivial compared to the abuse and murder of hundreds of innocent boys.

_Kicked to the Curb_ is the charming second novel in the Cara Mia Delgatto cozy mystery series. If you like witty heroines, former flames reconnecting, and Florida’s beautiful Treasure Coast, you’ll adore Joanna Campbell Slan’s captivating tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Miss Spelled: Cozy Mystery (The Kitchen Witch Book 1)*



  






_*Bewitched meets Murder She Wrote*_.
Amelia Spelled believes in baking it til you make it . . . But when her boyfriend dumps her, her boss fires her, and she's evicted from her rental thanks to one too many cooking mishaps, Amelia finds herself all dressed up with nowhere to dough. Amelia is just about ready to pie for help when a handwritten letter is slipped under her door.
Now she is off to country Australia, where a mysterious house is not the only thing that awaits -- there is also the revelation that her ancestors were witches. But if Amelia thinks she'll have time to process these new developments, she's dead wrong. There is a murder, and she's the number one suspect.
Will Amelia cook up a way to solve the crime? And just what -- or who -- does the dashing man lurking in the shadows want?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Last Alchemist*



  






If there was a secret to riches, would you share it?

David Dypsvik, a broke and depressed MBA student, is given a secret assignment by his university professor. Forty years earlier, in the 1970s, one of the world’s richest men vanished from the face of the Earth. The billionaire had just completed a lecture series called The Principles of Wealth at Oxford University. The question is: Did he share something he shouldn’t have shared in that last lecture? And what really happened the day he disappeared?

The last Alchemist will take you on a journey through the history of wealth-creation and ancient mysteries. We follow a reluctant hero, a wanna-get-rich-quick MBA student, in his relentless pursuit of the missing billionaire and the secret to riches.

But nothing could have prepared David Dypsvik for what he is about to face.

Nobody is who they claim to be, and the stakes can be high when the prize is an abundance of riches.

Or perhaps something else entirely…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Admiral Insubordinate: The Life and Times of Lord Beresford*



  






*Lord Charles Beresford was the most eccentric, rebellious admiral the British Navy had ever seen.*

Member of Parliament, celebrated public speaker and the most reprimanded admiral in naval history, Lord Beresford was a true character. Insubordinate and courageous, he marched to the beat of his own drum.

Travelling across the globe, Beresford saw everything from crucifixions in Japan to the wild tribes of Terra del Fuego and the South African goldmines. Throwing himself into his work, he risked his life time and time again to rescue fellow sailors. As a captain during the Bombardment of Alexandria, he became a national hero in the eyes of the public. Three years later, he’d capture the hearts of the nation once more during the doomed campaign to rescue General Gordon from captivity in Khartoum.

When he became the Conservative MP for County Waterford in 1874, he was nearly ousted by Lords of the Admiralty who objected to such a notorious troublemaker in parliament - until Prime Minister Benjamin Disraeli personally intervened to save him. Anti-establishment until the very end, both the government and the navy would ultimately bar him from service.

In this enthralling biography, bestselling historian Richard Freeman recounts the remarkable life and adventures of Britain’s most wayward navy hero.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*ESCAPING THE AMAZON: A South African Breaks Out of the French Foreign Legion, Cheats Death, and Finds Peace*



  






Alex de Bruyn was still in his early twenties as he stared out forlornly into the vast Atlantic Ocean from the French Guiana shore. Decades prior, Papillon and Dreyfus contemplated the same thoughts of escape. Following a boyhood dream and quest for glory, de Bruyn joined the French Foreign Legion. To thwart desertion, he was shipped off to a backwater French colony in the Amazon, serving in the elite jungle unit, the 3e REI. Given a false identity, de Bruyn proved himself an extraordinary legionnaire. But well into his first contract, he became disenchanted by life in a rogue army where one was ordered to kill upon demand. Without a passport, de Bruyn decided to risk his life and escape modern-day Devil’s Island by sea. In the process, he dodged local gangs, drug kingpins, and was falsely imprisoned. Finally, in a rickety dinghy, during hurricane season, he commenced his suicidal attempt to cross the Atlantic. Half-drowned and dying of thirst, de Bruyn was prepared to lose his life, but in the divine process of surviving, he found it. This is his white-knuckle account of pain, glory, and redemption.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Father Unbound (The Impossible Future)*



  







A boy rises, and an empire stands on the brink in this generational saga of love, revenge, and the sins of the father.

They come from the sky in red battle armor. Peacekeepers. Chancellors. The ruling caste of humanity for three millennia. Seven-year-old Trayem Hadeed, like so many of his clan, reveres the Chancellors, who long ago led humanity to a great colonization of the galaxy. Yet when a mysterious Chancellor named Ephraim Hollander inflicts a great cruelty upon the boy, the resulting hatred buries itself deep within Hadeed's soul.


As Hadeed nears manhood and dreams of how to end his people's servitude, Ephraim prepares not only for the end of his powerful, 3000-year-old bloodline, but possibly for the end of humanity itself. 

Devastating decisions made thousands of years ago now cast a horrifying burden upon the final fathers and sons of the most valued and reviled planet ever colonized.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Of Murders and Mages: Casino Witch Mysteries 1*



  






*Three ways that Ella's life is totally messed up:
__ her new coworker is as cranky as he is attractive
__ a mischievous cat has decided she needs a familiar
__ she just found out she's a witch who can read the emotional hologram of a magical death (and isn't that a mouthful)*

And oh yeah, there's five dead bodies, and no one knows how they are connected. Now she’s drawn into a madcap investigation at the casino where she's managed to snag a job. She must navigate learning her new mage abilities, a topless burlesque show, a jealous girlfriend, gamblers of all varieties, and magical chocolate cake, all while not setting herself or others on fire before the murderer makes her the next victim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Someday File (The Deuce Mora Series Book 1)*



  






*DON’T MESS WITH THE MOB … UNLESS YOU’RE DEUCE MORA*

*“*Deuce … finds dead-ends and danger at every turn. Part journalism procedural, part character study,* THE SOMEDAY FILE is a humdinger of a mystery, the first of a welcome new series.” -- *Paul Levine, author of _Bum Rap_

Deuce Mora’s one tough cookie–-a female sleuth with a conscience and an attitude–-fiery, tough, athletic, a dirty fighter when she has to be. In two-time Pulitzer Prize finalist Jean Heller’s first mystery featuring the scrappy newspaper columnist, Deuce finds out in short order that *if you mess with organized crime, you have to be tough—and you’d better be as much detective as reporter.* When she walks into a seedy neighborhood bar in a suburb of Chicago–-all six feet of her, topped with auburn curls—she’s searching for a human-interest story. What she finds is Vinnie Colangelo, an aging mobster living on bad beer, cheap bourbon and regret for the life he wasted.

Vinnie hints at secrets much bigger than his rap sheet should entitle him to, and Deuce immediately discovers that somebody’s willing to kill to keep those secrets buried. She uncovers a series of crimes committed over nearly six decades, and, as *her human interest story morphs into a hard-boiled, action-packed mystery, she finds herself dead center in a storm of threats and reprisals from the mob.*

It’s not enough that the mob’s after her, and corrupt government is concealing the evidence that would explain why; even her own editors, frightened of lawsuits and losing subscribers, want her off the story.

Fortunately, she has many allies: a network of loyal co-workers and contacts, even an ardent new admirer. But which ones can she trust? At least one of them, she suspects, is hiding a secret–- *corruption? Murder? The veteran reporter knows: if you’re talking Chicago crime scene—it’s probably both*.

Though attacked in her home, stalked, and shot at, Deuce doggedly batters the well-oiled machinery of terror that has kept the secret buried so long. Heller meticulously builds her heroine’s investigation, as the evidence--and the danger--converge in a white-knuckling confrontation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Cabal: A Totally Unputdownable Political Thriller with an Exciting Twist (Cal Rogan Mysteries Book 5)*



  






*On the same day, two thousand miles apart, a woman dies in a terrorist bombing and a homeless man is beaten to death.*

How could their deaths possibly be connected?

Reluctantly, Cal agrees to investigate the homicide of a homeless man, known only as Wily, who was beaten to death on the streets of Vancouver.

Somehow, his investigation triggers the attention of an intelligence officer in the Security Intelligence Service and suddenly Cal and his partner, Nick, find themselves targets.

*But targets of whom?*

The deeper they dig, the more they are thwarted by a highly efficient but hidden organization.

Follow Cal and Nick from the drug-infested streets to the highest corridors of power, as they uncover a crime that is staggering in its audacity and magnitude.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Tailor of Riga (Tales of the Sica Book 1) *



  






*In his 5th novel, Jonathan Harries takes us through the dark, comedic (and highly questionable) history of a family of assassins. Unfortunately, as he discovers, they're his family.*
I had absolutely no intention of getting into the family business. As I told my father the night he enlightened me on what my ancestors had been up to for over a thousand years, “Sticking a curved dagger into someone’s liver ain’t quite my cup of tea.”

As it turned out, I had no choice. When your family’s been assassinating reprobates and other loathsome individuals for seventy generations, you have a certain obligation. 

So, while it was a little disconcerting to hear how dear old granny would have become a prostitute if Grandpa Joe hadn’t whacked one of Germany’s top agents just before the start of World War I, it certainly piqued my interest. Of course, as I discovered, prostitution and murder were pretty de rigueur for my family.

After all, it was my great-grandfather who was hired by the British secret service to kill Jack the Ripper and my mother’s cousins who took part in the attempted assassination of Lenin. 

My only regret when I finally took up the family sica was not eliminating Jean-Bedel Bokassa just before he crowned himself Emperor of the Central African Empire and ate my two friends.

But we all make mistakes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*When You're Gone (This Dark Town Book 1)*



  






The first book from 'This Dark Town' mystery thriller trilogy.

Eighteen-year-old Lydia Stone wakes up one morning in the north London gothic mansion she shares with her family, to find that her twin sister Kate has disappeared off the face of the earth.

CCTV footage shows Kate entering a night club in south London on the night she went missing, but there is no evidence that she ever came out of the club, and police are considering the idea that she was sex-trafficked.

In the days and weeks that follow, Lydia takes a closer look at her twin sister's life; her modelling career, penchant for fetish clubs, and interesting array of older friends. It seems like Kate was definitely hiding something.

But she isn't the only one...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Infatuation *



  






*A belly dancer with a stolen book believed to be the Kama Sutra on steroids is determined to outwit the Italian mob's deadliest hitman, the dwarf Nano Mortale, in a new madcap adventure from Jonathan Harries, author of Killing Harry Bones.*

Fanny Packer, a voluptuous red-headed belly dancer, steals a mysterious codex rumored to make the Kama Sutra look like a children's story book from a mob family in Rome.

Back in New York City, journalist Charley Brooks and his too-perfect fiancee are already growing bored with one another.

When Charley catches a glimpse of the provocative Fanny in a magazine, he understands for the first time that there are no accidents and sets out on an unlikely quest to track her down.

Meanwhile, when the mobsters discover that the book, their most valuable family heirloom, is missing, the family's deadliest hitman and his bumbling handlers are dispatched to the States to recover the book--and eliminate Fanny.

With the help of a dominatrix and traveling on an old bookmobile-cum-brothel organized by the Dewey Decimal System, Fanny and Charley make a desperate run from Los Angeles to Worland, Wyoming, where they hope to unlock the codex one position at a time.

*Don't miss this outrageous, laugh-out-loud, magical story of lust, love, and destiny.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Dirty Parts of the Bible: A Novel*



  






*Semifinalist for the Amazon Breakthrough Novel Award
and previous #1 Bestseller in Humorous Literary Fiction

"A rich and soulful novel...steeped in wanderlust and whimsy." --Publishers Weekly

The Dirty Parts of the Bible* is a humorous adventure across America during the Great Depression--a rollicking tale of love and liquor, preachers and prostitutes, trains and treasure, sure to appeal to fans of _O Brother Where Art Thou?_, _Water for Elephants_, Mark Twain, Willie Nelson, and Johnny Cash.

* * * *

It's 1936, and Tobias Henry is stuck in the frozen hinterlands of Michigan. Tobias is obsessed with two things: God and girls.

Mostly girls, of course.

But being a Baptist preacher's son, he can't escape God.

When his father is blinded in a bizarre accident (involving hard cider and bird droppings), Tobias must ride the rails to Texas to recover a long-hidden stash of money. Along the way, he's initiated into the hobo brotherhood by Craw, a ribald vagabond-philosopher. Obstacles arise in the form of a saucy prostitute, a flaming boxcar, and a man-eating catfish. But when he meets Sarah, a tough farm girl under a dark curse, he finds out that the greatest challenge of all is love.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Army of God *



  






*"It is Noah's Ark meets Game of Thrones, unique and surprising."* - _Rowena Kuo, Award winning editor and publisher_

One of the most beloved and enduring stories of all time . . . One of the most recognizable characters in history . . .
A plot by a rival to kill Noah and his family is thwarted by a beautiful young woman, who joins them as they flee the ancient Biblical city of Eden. A year later, the Lord reveals His plan to destroy the earth by flood and commands Noah to build an ark. Only the news is met with skepticism and opposition from members of his own family. Eventually, word of the ark reaches Eden, prompting the rival to send an army of five thousand men to destroy it.

However, Noah has an army of his own.

Action, adventure, and suspense combine with the Biblical account of Noah’s Ark to create a heart-pounding page-turner that will stay with you long after the flood waters have receded.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*Witch at Last: The Jinx Hamilton Series - Book 3*



  






*So, I survived raising the dead. What else could possibly happen?*


Jinx just wants to enjoy the rest of her summer. Is that too much to ask? In Briar Hollow the answer would be, “Yes!” Just as she’s poised to tell her friends she’s a witch, secrets start popping up all over the place. Between the reappearance of old foes and the revelation of hidden realms, Jinx not only doesn’t get her peaceful summer, her whole world is about to be turned upside down — again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Cowabunga Christmas Corsario Cove Cozy Mystery #1*



  






"Are you telling me we have a dead Santa on our hands?"
It’s a Cowabunga Christmas in Corsario Cove for newlyweds, Kim and Brien. Surf’s up at the exclusive resort they’ve chosen as their honeymoon destination. The Sanctuary Resort and Spa at Corsario Cove has everything: a spectacular location with scenic views of the Pacific Ocean, luxurious accommodations, 5-star cuisine, spa services, and a staff that aims to anticipate and meet your every need.
A romantic midnight swim in the Club Level terrace pool changes everything when an unexpected guest drops in wearing a Santa Suit with a couple bullet holes in it! Who killed Santa? Kim and Brien are soon swept up in murder and mayhem trying to unravel the mystery.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Coyote's Regret (Manny Rivera Mystery Series Book 08 )*



  






MATTHEW AND WILMA Mason, a married couple from San Francisco on a driving tour of southwest national parks, are found shot to death in the remote and rugged backcountry of southeast Utah. A revolver clutched in Matthew’s hand suggests a murder-suicide, but Deputy Sheriff Manny Rivera thinks otherwise. In his mind, there are too many unanswered questions. Why had the Masons, at age 68, detoured from the planned vacation route shown on their map? Why had they left the comfort of paved roads for rough, gravel back roads that led to nowhere in particular? Why had they driven to the place where they were found, next to an abandoned grass airstrip? And most peculiar of all, why were they dressed like hippies from the 1960s?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Diary of a War Crime: A gripping, London crime thriller (A DC Ruth Hunter Murder Case Book 1) *



  






*London, 1997. A series of baffling murders. A web of political corruption. DC Ruth Hunter thinks she has the brutal killer in her sights, but there's one problem. He’s a Serbian War criminal who died five years earlier and lies buried in Bosnia. *

When Detective Constable Ruth Hunter is called to the death of a pensioner in South London, she becomes convinced that it is not as routine as it first appeared. There are links to the death of another pensioner which suggest a link back to the Bosnian War of the early 1990s.

With the investigation thwarted at every turn, Ruth soon realises she may have stumbled upon a political cover-up in the lead up to the 1997 General Election. As she races against the clock, Ruth believes the man she is tracking is a Serbian War criminal who supposedly died in Bosnia five years earlier. Can Ruth find the notorious 'Butcher of Strigova' before he murders again to cover his tracks?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Pacific Panzer *



  






This is the second book in the Panzer series dedicated to mounted combat in World War II. The first book, “Panzer Trilogy” details the experiences of two tank crews and a tank destroyer reconnaissance section in the European Theater. This volume uses the same trilogy format to follow a Japanese tank crew as they march down the Malaya Peninsula to Singapore. They must overcome the two-headed monster of the British army and jungle covered terrain to secure this key objective. The next vignette follows a British crew fighting to withdrawal across Burma to reach the safety of India ahead of the monsoon season. To complete this quest, they must confront both the aggressive moves of the Japanese Imperial Army and the internal weakness of their own chain-of-command. The final story follows a United States Marine Corps tank crew from their starting point in Hawaii, through their landing on Iwo Jima, and their return to the Islands.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Blue Sun Armada: A Military Scifi Epic*



  






*War is coming.*
Duke Uron Marlboro led his mighty house to victory in the Zezner war. The last thing he expected was for his allies to turn on him.

With a new civil war brewing, the Duke and his family have one option to survive the king’s wrath—

*They must flee.*
Will they survive the political games of their past? Can they escape their doomed planet and find a new place to thrive before their once great house is destroyed… forever.

*Blue Sun Armada* is the first in a new epic space opera set in the far-flung future. Legendary mech battles, intense fleet engagements, and deadly politics all make Blue Sun Armada a magnificent read. Pick your side and buy now to start the fight for survival!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Silver Bells Slaying (Madeline Donovan Mysteries Book 5) *



  






It's Christmas in Chicago in 1889, and amateur sleuth, Madeline Donovan, is looking forward to a joyous holiday. Since the tragedy, it has always been a difficult time for her, but she is determined this year will be different, perhaps even Jonathan will be here.

But that all changes abruptly when the mysterious red box with the dangling silvery bells attached arrives on Erie Street. The contents will shock her and the police, and set her on a path to stop a murderer.

All novels are unique and do not require reading the series in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Death at The Detroit (Madeline Donovan Mysteries Book 10)*



  






The Orange Belt Railway is connecting people to the city of Saint Petersburg. Most will stay at The Detroit, a vsion to the eyes and located on the sandy shores of the Gulf of Mexico.
But when sleuth Madeline Donovan and her friend, Hugh Scott, arrive as guests there, it is clear nothing is as it seems at the hotel, and instead of basking in the sun, Madeline must find out who Maxim is, and why people expect a murder to occur because of him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Final Hit: A Harvey Stone action thriller. (Previously published as Stone Cold). (Stone Cold Thriller Series Book 1) *



  






*Previously published as Stone Cold.

They killed his sister. Now it’s payback time.*

As orphaned infants, Harvey Stone and his sister, Hannah, were raised by the head of an organised crime empire, John Cartwright. But when Hannah is killed in the prime of her childhood, Harvey loses his innocence and slips into a dark world of revenge – a trait that is nurtured by his foster father into adulthood.

Trained to kill by Cartwright’s personal bodyguard, Harvey enters the criminal world where he makes his name as a ruthless hired gun. However, too many good people have died. Harvey has a burning itch to avenge his sister’s death and wants out of the family business.

But, before John Cartwright will set Harvey free, he has one more job for him - and it's his most dangerous job yet. 

_The Final Hit _is the first Harvey Stone action thriller by _USA Today_ bestselling author, J.D. Weston.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Twice Removed: An FBI Thriller (Book 2)*



  






Have you ever had a bad vacation?

Special Agent Jack Miller is on vacation with his family in Minnesota's lake country, reunited after a short separation. Looking for the opportunity to focus on his family and consider his professional future, he's quickly pulled into a partnership with a small-town police chief as she battles the local crime family and a growing drug problem.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Crystal Deception (Crystal Series Book 1)*



  






Criss lives in a special kind of prison. He can see and hear everything around the world, yet a mesh restrains his reach and keeps him cooperative. His creator, Dr. Jessica Tallette, believes his special abilities offer great promise for humanity. But she fears the consequences of freeing him, because Criss, a sentient artificial intelligence with the intellect of a thousand humans, is too powerful to control.

Guided by her scientific training, Tallette works cautiously with Criss. That is, until the Kardish, an otherwise peaceful race of alien traders, announce they want him for themselves. With technologies superior to Earth’s, the Kardish express their desires with ominous undertones.

The Union of Nations is funding Tallete’s AI research and she turns to them for help. Sid, a special agent charged with leading the response, decides Earth’s greatest weapon is the very AI the aliens intend to possess. But what happens when an irresistible force meets an immovable object? And what is humanity’s role if an interstellar battle among titans starts to rage?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Battle for Earth: Journal One (Shockwave Book 1)*



  






Battle for Earth is an imaginative mix of Sci-fi and Fantasy with plenty of action. Earth has been invaded by alien monsters.

A nightmare alien invader. An oddball special operation team with whom you will fall in love. A rousing adventure full of twists and turns. Come explore the worlds of Hammer Trollkin in the Shockwave series.

The world was in crisis even before the invasion. Pressure from within, pressure from without; civil wars and the clash of entire civilizations.

Then the aliens invaded and changed everything. And some of the changes were for the good.

The force behind the invasion has overwhelming technological superiority. But we are an unusual people, practiced in the art of war. Humanity even holds a few technological advantages of our own.

One such advantage is a special forces team with the squad name, Shockwave. In destroying a DARPA lab, the enemy introduced an unintended consequence, a fighting force with unusual capabilities.

But, even if Earth prevails over the invading monsters, something worse is coming.

Join Shockwave on the exciting, twisting road that leads to interstellar war.

Meet the team. Viz and Para are the sister heroes of the invasion. Rock and Roll are twin brothers you definitely want on your side. Mr. T is the mostly mature leader of the bunch. There’s Muncle, one very smart monkey. And Communal is the Artificial Intelligence who always keeps a data node on the team.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Empire: Journal Two (Shockwave Book 2)*



  






Shockwave: Empire is action-packed Science Fiction with a hint of Fantasy.


Humanity barely made it through the first alien invasion. Now the devil is coming for us in the form of an armada strike group comprised of their best warships.

Shockwave is a fitting name for an elite Solar Command special forces team comprised of a diverse group of individuals with unique capabilities. They are our best hope to overcome the Empire and the dark powers that stand behind it.

It has been seven years since humanity defeated the first wave of invaders. Time is running out for the people of Earth as we prepare to meet the vengeful invaders head on. But, do we stand a chance again an empire that has been conquering worlds for thousands of years? Perhaps.

We are an amazing people, practiced in the art of war. The first invasion united us as never before, and brought all sorts of technological wonders for us to reverse engineer. Sad for our enemy, an unintended consequence of their evil actions also forged Shockwave.

Join the team on this cosmic adventure as humanity screams toward interstellar war.

Quantum physics comes of age in this epic series that starts on Earth but ends up in the farthest reaches of space and beyond.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Charlie Cooper Mysteries: Volumes 4 - 6 *



  






Fans of Stephanie Plum will get hooked on this quirky cast of characters and their mishaps.

GLAZED, DAZZLED and BERRIED are fast-paced, stress-free humorous mysteries with a touch of romance and compelling twists and turns. A light read with no gore or foul language, these books are perfect to unwind at the end of the day.

GLAZED:

Charlie’s life in her hometown, Springston, is not by far as dull as she expected it to be. Stumbling over dead bodies, being held at gunpoint or getting kidnapped in the back of a van would actually qualify as a pretty exciting life. If you like to live on the edge.

Still, Charlie hopes her next case would not include dead people, guns or exploding cars. Well…one could at least hope.
When Celeste’s nephew, Lucas, is suspected of attempted bank robbery and CMC Services – a.k.a. Charlie and her best friends, Marge and Celeste – is called in to help, the girls launch into crime-fighting mode yet again. Apparently, Lucas could be a key witness in what seems to be the new crime wave in Springston.

Charlie soon finds herself trying to solve another murder, causing a small explosion involving one particular item in Marge’s black hole of a purse, dodging the advances of Celeste’s cousin, Eddy, and trying to get on board with her mom’s new healthy diet. All the while with Alex, Springston’s hot detective, right on her heels.
Running low on caffeine and running out of time, Charlie has to step up her game and out-step a killer.

DAZZLED:

Charlie, Marge and Celeste are back! This time in Las Vegas. Las Vegas? That’s right. What better way to celebrate a milestone birthday than to fly to Sin City?

When Marge and Celeste surprise Charlie with tickets to Vegas, she decides it’s going to be the best weekend ever. I mean, how often does a gal turn 30?

But Charlie wouldn’t be Charlie, if she didn’t stumble into a hot mess in the most unlikely place. She comes to realize that finding a small velvet bag full of diamonds does not mean you’ve hit the jackpot playing slots. Neither does finding a dead body when you at least expect it. Nor being chased by presumably some bad dudes for finding said body.

Talk about bad luck in Vegas.

How do you survive illicit bus rides, surprise guests and bachelor parties all while trying to stay alive…and getting rid of those darned diamonds?

There is only one answer in Vegas: you either win…or you lose.

BERRIED:

Charlie Cooper, former secretary for the Boston PD, chocolate enthusiast and private investigator extraordinaire takes on her most puzzling case yet. Having to work for the grumpiest man in town, Edgar McMillan, the only clues she gets to solve her next case are a lurking shadow, a gunshot blast, possibly a Tony winner, some Ponies and Betty’s crew. Needless to say, nobody knows who Betty is. Or her crew.

Oh, and there’s the dead body too. Charlie hates when that happens. Found in no other place than the client’s backyard just seconds after he was shot. But what was he doing there in the first place?

Adding to the stress is Charlie’s mother, who’s current project is redecorating the house, meaning there are more cans of paint in the kitchen than a batch of fresh baked cookies. To top it off, Charlie’s love life takes a hit when her boyfriend, Detective Alex Spencer, is assigned the same case as she is.

Together with Marge and Celeste, her best friends and business partners, Charlie sets out to find the killer and reinstall peace in her life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Cavendish & Walker Series: Books 4-6*



  






*Books four to six in the gripping, fast-paced, crime fiction series featuring DCI Whitney Walker and forensic psychologist Dr Georgina Cavendish*

‘So much action and suspense, twists and turns you don't know what is going to happen next.’ _Goodreads 5 star_

‘Sally has a knack for pointing the finger at many suspects without giving anything away.’ _Goodreads 5 star_

‘Sally Rigby astounds me! How can a person consistently write such twisty, page turning, edge of your seat books?’ _Goodreads 5 Star_



*LETHAL SECRET

Someone has a secret. A secret worth killing for....*
When a series of suicides, linked to the _Wellness Spirit Centre_, turn out to be murder, it brings together DCI Whitney Walker and forensic psychologist Dr Georgina Cavendish for another investigation. But as they delve deeper, they come across a tangle of secrets and the very real risk that the killer will strike again.

As the clock ticks down, the only way forward is to infiltrate the centre. But the outcome is disastrous, in more ways than one.



*LAST BREATH*

*Has the Lenchester Strangler returned?*
When a murderer leaves a familiar pink scarf as his calling card, Detective Chief Inspector Whitney Walker is forced to dig into a cold case, not sure if she's looking for a killer or a copycat. 

With a growing pile of bodies, and no clues, she turns to forensic psychologist, Dr Georgina Cavendish, despite their relationship being at an all-time low.

Can they overcome the bad blood between them to solve the unsolvable?



*FINAL VERDICT*

*The judge has spoken……everyone must die.*
When a killer starts murdering lawyers in a prestigious law firm, and every lead takes them to a dead end, Detective Chief Inspector Whitney Walker finds herself grappling for a motive. 

What links these deaths, and why use a lethal injection?

Alongside forensic psychologist, Dr Georgina Cavendish, they close in on the killer, while all the time trying to not let their personal lives get in the way of the investigation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Donuts, Deception, and Death: A Cozy Murder Mystery (Paradise Beach Cozy Mystery Book 1)*



  






Daisy Elliot doesn’t expect to end up embroiled in a murder mystery. She’s the owner of a bed & breakfast just minutes from the beach, but her neighbor opened a new B&B and used Daisy’s business name as her own. Daisy believes kindness and talking can solve everything. She’s ready to brew up a cup of tea and sit down to discuss the problem...until her neighbor ends up murdered.With the spotlight on Daisy, she needs to solve this crime, or she’ll end up behind bars. Pure grit and determination lead Daisy to focus on those closest to the victim. But when Daisy gets too close, the perpetrator lashes out, putting Daisy in harm’s way.A web of half-truths and outright deceptions keep Daisy in the dark. Will she end up lost, or can she find the truth?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Greeks of Beaubien Street: Detroit Detective Stories Book #1 (Greektown Stories) *



  






*Warning! Adult Content! A Homicide Detective Juggling Two Lives*
Nestled below the skyline of Detroit you’ll find Greektown, a few short blocks of colorful bliss, warm people and Greek food. In spite of growing up immersed in the safety of her family and their rich culture, Jill Zannos doesn’t fit in. A Detroit homicide detective, she manages to keep one foot planted firmly in the traditions started by her grandparents, while the other navigates the most devastated neighborhoods in the city she can’t help but love.

*>>>While She Investigates the Biggest Murder of Her Career, Secrets from Her Own Family Emerge*
She is a no nonsense workaholic with no girlfriends, an odd boyfriend who refuses to grow up, and an uncanny intuition, inherited from her mystic grandmother that acts as her secret weapon to crime solving success. Her story winds around tales of her family and their secret laden history, while she investigates the most despicable murder of her career.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Lieutenant Kane Thrillers Books 1-3*



  






*Grab the first three books in this cant-put-down series and follow Lieutenant Kane as he goes toe-to-toe with some of the most twisted, homicidal, and downright ruthless adversaries imaginable...*

Included in this box set...

*Malevolent - LT Kane Series, Book 1*
If you kill in Tampa, you will answer to Carl Kane.
The first novel in the half-million-downloaded Lieutenant Kane Series. When two brutal murders point toward one killer, Lieutenant Carl Kane must hunt down the culprit before his nefarious plan is carried out. But the case soon becomes personal when Carl is targeted — and everyone around him is placed in imminent danger…

*Requite - LT Kane Series, Book 2*
When homicide lieutenant Carl Kane is called to a crime scene in another district, he’s met with a gruesome sight: a murdered husband and wife with a message carved into their bodies. As the killer claims more victims, Kane must race against time to ensure justice is served.

*Determinant - LT Kane Series, Book 3*
When a woman’s body is found floating in Tampa Bay, lieutenant Carl Kane is tasked with identifying the killer. He constructs a profile of the perp — but his case goes sideways when the same suspect is linked to two other unsolved killings…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Alter Ego (League of Independent Operatives Book 1) *



  






*Her greatest power is her identity.*

The world knows Mary O'Sullivan as a Page Six regular; she's an heiress, a playgirl, a philanthropist—and an orphan, after she survived the plane crash that killed her celebrity parents.

_The world knows her vigilante alter ego, too—they just don't know it's Mary behind the mask._

*There's a lot the world doesn't know.*

Like the fact that their vigilantes work together in a top-secret superhero league.

When Mary blows off that league's protocol to rescue a fire-powered newcomer, she attracts unwanted attention from the girl's father—who's got serious gripes with the league and mysterious backers lurking in the shadows.

If Mary can't discover who's funding her enemy's mad-scientist experiments, she risks outing her secret identity—and allowing a dangerous new world order to rise in its place.

_Alter Ego_ is the twisty first installment in the _League of Independent Operatives_ sci-fi superhero series, perfect for fans of _Arrow_ and _Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*We Have Lost The President: A Funny English Comedy-Thriller-Mystery*



  






London, 2044. Britain is a Republic. President Jan Polak has vanished overnight from Buckingham Palace, just weeks before an election. Has he been kidnapped? Killed? Or just overdone it with the vodka? One man is determined to find out – as soon as he's eaten his breakfast. His name is Pond. Howie Pond – the President’s official spokesperson and wannabe secret agent.

With only a love of James Bond films and London pubs to guide him, Howie sets out on a mission to solve the missing-President mystery, while consuming at least three meals a day. But with his journalist girlfriend, Britt, soon onto the story, the race is on to see who gets to the truth first..!

*Amazon #1 Best Seller in British Humor & Satire, Comedy, Dark Comedy and Political Humor*

This debut comedy-thriller novel from English author Paul Mathews is packed with sharp British humor, crazy characters, dynamic dialogue and a mystery that will keep you guessing from beginning to end. You'll be transported to a low-tech, high-comedy, post-revolution Britain where the royals aren't welcome and Buckingham Palace is now the centre of government. As well as painting an intriguing vision of the future, the story also casts an eye to the present – mixing satire with traditional British comedy around the trials, tribulations and absurdities of everyday life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Big Crazy: A Gripping Police Procedural Thriller (The Skip Langdon Series Book 11)*



  






*PHONES ARE OUT AND THE CITY’S UNDER WATER—
A FIELD DAY FOR CRIMINALS! AND LOTS OF THEM ARE COPS…*
August 29, 2005 - Doomsday: New Orleans is eighty per cent under water—no electricity, no phones, no 911 service, _no rules_. *Facing the complete breakdown of systems and normality, New Orleans homicide Detective Skip Langdon is on her own* to interpret and execute the only direction she’s given: _Get out there and keep the peace._

With communications down and all emergency services on search and rescue, *all Skip can hope to accomplish is helping the person right in front of her*. More than once that person turns out to be Billy, a gutsy 15-year-old from Treme who’s in greater danger of being swamped by his chaotic home life than the Cat 5 hurricane Skip shelters him from.

When she escorts him home and discovers the scene of a possible homicide, homicide detecting must take a back seat to maintaining order—if not peace. Outrageous rumors are swirling, stirring up unrest, but what really bothers her is the one about *a police department order to use the chaos as a cover for “cleaning up” by rounding up criminals and assassinating them*. Now that just can’t be true. _Can it?_

But after she hears it for the third time, Skip teams up with *the only cop in the city she’s positive she can trust, her former partner*, movie-star handsome, kickass, praline-sweet Adam Abasolo. They may not be able to fix everything, but, as the bodies pile up, they are damn sure going to hit back at the guys who’re giving their department a black eye.

On any regular weekday, New Orleans lives up to its billing as The Big Crazy. In post-Katrina New Orleans, where the dirty cops and lunatics are running the asylum, author Julie Smith also takes us inside the _actual_ asylum, Charity Hospital *emergency psych unit, an unexpected oasis of comfort* in stark contrast to endless amounts of ever-present filthy water and hordes of half-drowned people.

*Smith strikes just the right note, capturing the massive tragedy of the events and the inevitable comedy* as the survivors struggle to make sense of the closest thing to hell squared that any of them has ever seen.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Chosen Path: An International Thriller*



  






Some choices change an individual.

Some choices save lives.

Some choices change the course of history.

JT Noh, a Korean-born martial arts instructor with a complicated past, is faced with what seemed to be a simple choice, not knowing where it would lead him nor the impact it would have on the world.

JT follows his gut instinct and gets caught in the wrong place at the wrong time. At first, he is the only suspect in an evolving terror plot. In the end, he is the only hope against disaster.

As events unfold, the choices JT makes cascade from minor to monumental. The more he learns about the diabolical scheme he unwittingly uncovered, the more he realizes world peace hangs in the balance.

With tensions escalating between the United States and North Korea, JT’s unique skills and experience are called upon to thwart catastrophe and avert world war. JT is thrust into a race against the clock with few clues and a cloud of suspicion hanging over him.

Time is precious. He has only a few hours to uncover the secret that will save thousands of lives now and untold millions later.

What must he sacrifice to prevent a catastrophe that could start a global war? What lines must he cross? To what lengths must he go?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Bennett Sisters Mysteries Volume 1 & 2 (Bennett Sisters Mysteries boxsets series)*



  






A sprawling, exuberant, generous-spirited cozy mystery series with a yummy side of international adventure.

A little bit chick lit, a touch of cozy mystery, a whole lot of humor, romance, suspense—all in one box set!

BLACKBIRD FLY – Book One

A dead husband might be sadder except that once Harry dies, his widow, Merle Bennett realizes almost immediately it was no wonder she didn't know anything about him. They’d pretty much been leading separate lives—several of them, as it turns out. Still, the will’s quite a shock. And so is an intriguing surprise—Harry left her a family home in a tiny French village. Or maybe a family home. Because who was Harry’s family? Finding out is half the fun.

Merle sets out to claim her inheritance, adolescent son in tow, and thus begins a sojourn reminiscent of A Year in Provence mixed up with something by Carolyn Hart, maybe, or M.C. Beaton. Because Malcouziac, Merle’s tiny Dordogne town, is the quintessential village—just perfect for a murder. And a rollicking good time.

THE GIRL IN THE EMPTY DRESS – Book Two

Law practice is in the Bennett sisters' blood—along with designer suits and stilettos. But they've decided to ditch the more predictable Caribbean cruise or spa weekend at a five star hotel to celebrate Merle Bennett's 50th birthday hiking the French countryside of Dordogne. There’s just one catch: Merle’s little sister Francie has decided to bring along a sixth wheel: a work colleague named Gillian Sargent, whose utter aloofness wouldn’t be so bad. Except she seems to be hiding something…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Cauldron of Hot Coffee: Enchanted Enclave Mysteries Books 1-3*



  






Welcome to Enchanted Enclave, where coffee, chaos and cauldrons are a way of life.

Eliza Emory’s reality is about to be checked. Never one to believe in superstitions, let alone magic, the receptionist makes the best discovery of her life during her worst day on the job.

Eliza is a witch. A witch born into a family banished from the paranormal world generations ago due to bad behavior. Well, they can't be that bad, can they?

Introduced to her long-lost family and powers she never knew she had, Eliza moves to the island of Enchanted Enclave, where she falls in love with the quirky little Pacific Northwest town and the coffee shop owned by her family. But her dream come true quickly turns into a nightmare when one of Eliza's customers is poisoned.

Unfortunately, the smoking hot guy she has her eye on also has an eye on her, but for the wrong reason — turns out he’s the lead detective on the case. Eliza sets out to clear her name and hopefully her calendar for a date with Mr. Dimples-when-he-smiles. Will Eliza find the killer before it’s too late or will her new start come to an untimely end?

*This is a boxed set containing the first three books in the Enchanted Enclave Mysteries: Wake Up and Spell the Coffee, Whole Latte Magic, and A Witch, Dark Roast.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dead In The Dining Room (A Moorecliff Manor Cat Cozy Mystery Book 1)*



  






*The butler did it.... or did he?

A classic whodunit with a clever senior sleuth and mystery solving cats set in a manor house.*

When the patriarch of Moorecliff Manor drops dead at dinner, it’s up to Aunt Araminta and her Siamese cats Arun and Sasha to uncover the identity of the killer. It will be no easy task, as there is no shortage of suspects... including the butler.

But Araminta soon finds herself with more questions than answers. What was the mysterious phone call about? Who has been removing heirlooms and why? How did they manage to get poison into Archie’s dinner and not poison everyone at the table? Who was the mystery man that Daisy met in the garden? And why does Harold, the butler, never answer the door?

As Araminta and the cats follow the clues, it becomes clear that she will have a hard decision to make because the clues are pointing in one unmistakable direction - someone in the Moorecliff family is a cold-blooded killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Breakthrough *



  






*ONE OF THE GREATEST BREAKTHROUGHS IN HUMAN HISTORY.
A SECRET THAT WAS NEVER SUPPOSED TO BE FOUND.
AND A CRISIS THAT CANNOT BE STOPPED.*

Deep in the Caribbean Sea, a nuclear submarine is forced to suddenly abort its mission under mysterious circumstances. Strange facts begin to emerge that lead naval investigator, John Clay, to a small group of marine biologists who are quietly on the verge of making history.

With the help of a powerful computer system, Alison Shaw and her team are preparing to translate the first two-way conversation with the planet's second smartest species. But the team discovers much more from their dolphins than they ever expected when a secret object is revealed on the ocean floor. One that was never supposed to be found.

Alison was sure she would never trust the military again. However, when an unknown group immediately becomes interested in her work, Alison realizes John Clay may be the only person she _can_ trust. Together they must piece together a dangerous puzzle, and the most frightening piece, is the trembling in Antarctica.

To make matters worse, someone from the inside is trying to stop them. Now time is running out...and our understanding of the world is about to change forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*1939: The World We Left Behind (The Second World War Book 1)*



  






*History is based on choices, not truth.*

The way we see things now is not always how they looked at the time. The task Robert Kee set himself in his chronicle of 1939 was to cut across the demarcation lines of history, to capture the way people perceived the events of the time as they unfolded.

Turning to the newspapers of the day, Kee revives for us a world in which the Second World War is not yet a certainty — a world which still has countless other concerns which have not yet been dwarfed into insignificance by the European emergency — a world in which Chamberlain is still to many a credible leader, and Churchill and Roosevelt, though giants in waiting, are less than monumental.

In this thrilling account Kee explores life in the calm before the storm of 1939. Did the people of Britain see war coming? Or did the world change overnight, from stability to deadly conflict?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Ulysses Exposed: A Dark Urban Fantasy (Blaire Thorne Book 1)*



  






*Secrets always reveal themselves. As I discover more of who I am, I realize I may be the monster everyone warned me about...*
I should have died. Instead, I wake with strangers beside me in an unknown place and healed from my near-fatal wounds. 

They say I have no powers, that I'm _only_ human. But I have amnesia and no longer able to mask who I _truly_ am and now everybody knows _what_ I am. 

I'm no longer safe.

Can I trust the vampire who saved my life? And can the were-leopard tasked with helping me understand my past, accept me for who I really am before the threat returns to finish what they started?

*Ulysses Exposed is a dark adult urban fantasy with a hint of romance.*

Fans of True Blood will be transported into a new world where nothing is as it seems.

Reader discretion is advised, recommended ages 17+ due to language and sexual content.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Earthling (Soldiers of Earthrise Book 1)*



  






*From million-copy bestseller Daniel Arenson comes THE EARTHLING, a sweeping tale of courage, honor, and terror among the stars.*

Jon Taylor is an Earthling. He doesn't care much about space. At least until his brother dies on Bahay, a war-torn planet many light-years away.

After the funeral, Jon joins the army. He learns to kill. And he flies to Bahay, sworn to avenge his brother.

Centuries ago, Filipino colonists arrived on Bahay to build a utopia. But this world has become a nightmare. Jon finds himself in a dizzying dreamscape, a world of dark jungles and neon slums, of ruthless guerrillas and intoxicating bargirls, of blood-soaked battlefields and glittering brothels. Here on Bahay, a man can lose his life in the jungle, lose his sanity in the gleaming drug dens, or lose his heart to a local girl with a sweet smile and knife behind her back.

On Bahay, nothing is as it seems. In this place of strange dreams and secrets, Jon hunts the man who killed his brother. But he learns that revenge always comes with a price...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Corktown (Abby Kane FBI Thriller Book 1)*



  






*They locked him up seven years ago. He’s still killing.*

Executives from Detroit’s automakers are being mutilated, and all signs point to a serial killer known as the Doctor. But there’s a problem with that. Detroit Police put him away a long time ago.

Fiery FBI agent Abby Kane is tasked with figuring out how this madman can kill again. When she visits the Doctor behind bars, he swears he’s innocent and not the psychopath everyone thinks he is. Oddly enough, Abby believes him.

To prove the Doctor’s innocence, Abby investigates the case that put him behind bars and discovers evidence of a cover-up. She soon finds herself marked as enemy number one by the city’s power players. Even the executives who are being targeted by the killer want her silenced. The pressure only intensifies when Abby believes the real killer is connected to the automakers. Can Abby untangle the web of lies before she’s silenced for good?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Water Under The Bridge: A Psychological Thriller (The Water Trilogy Book 1) *



  






*Dexter meets Mrs. and Mrs. Smith. They're the perfect match. But neither are they who they say they are...*

As a woman who feels her clock ticking every single moment of the day, former bad girl Kate Anderson is desperate to reinvent herself. So when she sees a handsome stranger walking toward her, she feels it in her bones, there's no time like the present. _He's the one._

Kate vows to do whatever it takes to have what she wants, even if that something is becoming someone else. Now, ten pounds thinner, armed with a new name, and a plan, she's this close to living the perfect life she's created in her mind.

_But Kate has secrets._

And too bad for her, that handsome stranger has a few of his own.

With twists and turns you won't see coming, Water Under The Bridge examines the pressure that many women feel to "have it all" and introduces a protagonist whose hard edges and cutthroat ambition will leave you questioning your judgment and straddling the line between what's right and wrong.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*I'm Still Here: A Thrilling Suspense Novel*



  






*The Amazon Charts bestselling author of Lost Girls delivers a suspenseful thriller that will keep you turning pages and guessing until the end.*

Still haunted by her brother's disappearance and the high profile murder trial that gripped the nation, New York homicide detective, Kara Walker deals with survivor's guilt by tracking down killers. But as the anniversary of her brothers abduction approaches, Kara receives news of her mother's death and is drawn back to her rural hometown in the Olympic Peninsula to tie up loose ends. She soon makes a shocking discovery that brings into question the facts surrounding her brother's case, her mother's obsession, and the man who pled not guilty.

 In a race against time to find the real killer, Kara must risk losing her mind, jeopardize the safety of those close and face her darkest fear, all to answer the question -- who is truly innocent?

 Full of twists and turns that keep you guessing, I'm Still Here delivers a captivating mystery thriller that forces you to question how far you would go to solve the disappearance of a loved one.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Compact History of the Revolutionary War (Compact Histories Book 1) *



  






*The Boston Tea Party. Brandywine. Germantown. Bunker Hill. Lexington. Saratoga. Charleston. George Washington. Paul Revere. Daniel Boone. Benedict Arnold: these are just a handful of the people and battles that shaped the war that birthed a nation.*

The American Revolutionary War is such an important event in world history that it can be hard to separate fact from fiction. But military historians R. Ernest Dupuy and Trevor N. Dupuy set out to do just that, busting the myths to uncover the truth behind the momentous events that saw a ragtag crowd of reluctant amateurs take on and beat the extraordinary military power of the British Empire.

This book is a fascinating account of the unfolding of the war, painting a background in which Britain ruled the waves until they imposed taxes on the Thirteen Colonies, leading to widespread indignation. The rest, as they say, is history…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Destination 9/11: Director of Intelligence on 9/11 Speaks Out for the First Time *



  






Brigadier General Kelvin Coppock skilfully weaves three concurring narratives: USA's strategic passage through The Cold War, 'blindly' on course for a potential nuclear disaster; how the conflict politics of the Middle East coalesced into violent Islamist Jihadism; and an unvarnished first-hand account of one man's personal trajectory towards the white-hot crucible of command, on the day that changed the world...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Afghanistan: The Eye of a Storm*



  






This is a personal account of military service in Afghanistan during the relatively calm 'eye of a storm' between the initial post 9/11 invasion and the intensification of the conflict. The focus then was on stabilization and development. The fighting never really stopped, and the sense of threat increases throughout the narrative. Although based in Kabul the author travelled extensively in the country in a way that few other military people were able to do. This warm and at times amusing account can be enjoyed by those with scant knowledge of military matters or Afghanistan. It is written in an accessible and chatty style. The narrative is punctuated with grainy sketches and has simple maps to orient the reader. There are shards of Afghan history and of the author’s earlier life and service. This is not a description of combat operations. It is an insightful and unusual perspective on Afghanistan and the immense challenges faced by its people and those who sought to help them. A short Afterword updates developments to the April 2021 announcement of troop withdrawal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Constellation: Battle at the Rim (Trigellian Universe - Warrior Series Book 6) *



  






*He was the highly decorated Battle Commander who won the Slave War. Now he doesn’t fit into their new plans and knows too much. Power hungry bureaucrats want him dead.

They didn’t send enough ships…*

The Slave War lasted a thousand years. The Supreme Battle Commander destroyed the enemy with uncanny skill and battlefield ingenuity.

Now, power hungry bureaucrats are afraid that he would interfere with their arrogant pursuit of greed, power and control.

So, they will kill him by sending him on a death mission to the galactic Rim. Only then can they proceed to open the unholy Rift to gain the power they lust.

Sending him on a death mission was easy. Having him die there was not so...

His keen and unconventional battle tactics make it difficult to kill him at every turn. They were fearful of his skill and ability. They had a right to be.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dragon's Covenant (The Dragon Corps Book 1)*



  






*The Warlord of Ymir needs to die, and Talon Rift has sworn he'll be the one to make it happen.*

As commander of one of the most decorated Dragon teams in history, Talon Rift has taken down the worst humanity has to offer—slave traders, terrorists, arms traffickers, and more.

But one of his quarries has always eluded him: the Warlord of Ymir, the man who marched an army of mercenaries onto a planet decades ago and has held it ever since. Taking the Warlord down with a team of 16 is a suicidal idea...

But Dragons aren't known for their good sense of self-preservation. *They're known for doing whatever it takes.*

And when Talon learns that the Warlord might have help from
inside the Alliance government, he vows that he will stop at nothing to
bring the Warlord and all of his allies to justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Miltan Epsilon: Book 1 of the Jazz Healy, Reunion Series*



  






Jazz Healy is estranged - purposefully - from her mother, who runs a galaxy-spanning criminal organization. Twelve years ago she lost her father when pirates attacked a freighter delivering supplies to a frontier planet. Since then she’s decided it’s better, safer, to keep to herself. Even if that means being alone. And often lonely.

Right now, she's delivering pets, of all things, to a lawless space-station. Apparently even the most hardened criminals like animal companionship. One critter especially is making the cargo run worthwhile: a gene-splice kitten. Jazz will earn a cool hundred thousand Commonwealth dollars if she safely delivers the little fluff ball to its new owner.

But cargo that valuable brings out all sorts, from wannabe animal activists to tech cultists with enhancement fetishes. And maybe even Jazz's mother. Though the cat is only one bullet point on her agenda.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Bullet Catch: (High school reunions can be murder!) (The Eli Marks Mysteries Book 2)*



  






*WONDERFULLY ENGAGING, DELIGHTFULLY TRICKY…*

“This is an instant classic, in a league with Raymond Chandler, Dashiell Hammett and Arthur Conan Doyle.” _– John Lehman, Rosebud Book Reviews_

Newly-single magician Eli Marks reluctantly attends his high school reunion against his better judgment, only to become entangled in two deadly encounters with his former classmates. The first is the fatal mugging of an old crush’s husband, followed by the suspicious deaths of the victim’s business associates.

At the same time, Eli also comes to the aid of a classmate-turned-movie-star who fears that attempting The Bullet Catch in an upcoming movie may be his last performance. As the bodies begin to pile up, Eli comes to the realization that juggling these murderous situations -- while saving his own neck -- may be the greatest trick he’s ever performed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Will Harper Florida Thrillers: Vol. 4-6 (Will Harper Mysteries)*



  






DARK DEEDS
IN THE SUNSHINE STATE
Investigative journalist Will Harper returns in this rollicking set of gritty Florida thrillers. A semi-retired reporter, Will spends most of his time on his live-in yacht exploring Florida’s lush, tropical waterways, navigating his treacherously overlapping love interests--and solving hard-boiled murder mysteries. *In this latest box set, Will grapples with industry good ole’ boys, ruthless sex traffickers, and a smooth, French serial killer hellbent on murdering his wives.* All the while writing titillating exposés on sober home scams, illegal immigration, and black widows. Equal parts gripping, action-packed thriller and empathetic rumination on Florida’s social issues, Will Harper’s adventures will appeal to big-hearted hard-boiled readers.
FLORIDA BURNING

A toxic algae bloom in Lake Okeechobee that’s as thick as guacamole. A deadly pollutant from a cane field. And an environmentalist dead in a cane field fire. Coincidence? Florida PI Will Harper knows damn well it’s not.

THE FLORIDA SHUFFLE

Will Harper is living the dream aboard his yacht with his new live-in girlfriend Callie, a social worker at a rehab center. But it’s not all Florida coast sunsets and steak dinners on the boardwalk.Callie learns her employer has a history of setting clients up in shady sober homes in exchange for financial kickbacks—and one of those homes has lost three of its patients to “accidental” overdoses in the past four months. Turns out it’s just the tip of the iceberg.

This mystery anthology is custom-made for Florida mystery connoisseurs, and the cherry on top is Will’s liveaboard trawler, harking straight back to the grand tradition of marina-living PIs like John D. McDonald’s Travis McGee and Randy Wayne White’s Doc Ford. Fans of classics like those and more recent Florida tales by Wayne Stinnett and Dawn McKenna will be thrilled to discover this tempting tropical series—but so will anyone looking for the kind of private investigator who really cares.

DEADLY TRAFFIC

David Crosby’s fifth thriller kicks off when Will discovers that modern-day slavery has been operating in his own backyard. Will’s informant’s a Guatemalan immigrant who’s just escaped the elegant compound where she was enslaved as a maid. She’s on the run from hired goons who work for the sugar tycoon who held her captive, at the same time searching for her missing siblings.

THE HAPPY WIDOW

While trying to unmask scammers who target vulnerable elderly Floridians, Will risks angering homicidal con artists who will stop at nothing to extort their hapless victims.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*East Africa 1940-1941 (land campaign): The Italian Army Defends The Empire In The Horn Of Africa (Mussolini's War)*



  






When the Kingdom of Italy entered the war in Europe in June 1940, it did so only for a moment to hasten the fall of France and force Britain to the peace negotiations table. With each subsequent month it was turning out that the Italians had got involved in a war that was not going to have a quick and victorious end, and the state of their own unpreparedness for the conflict was shocking.

Due to the Italian colonial possessions, the war also spread to East Africa, so distant for Europeans. This is where the situation of the Italian forces turned out to be the most difficult. The troops fighting there, mostly consisting of natives, were disastrously poorly armed, trained only for the purposes of colonial warfare or maintaining internal order in the colonies, cut off from supplies by neighbouring French and British possessions, and the Italian high command lacked the abilities of waging regular campaign. The British Empire, too, began the battle for the Horn of Africa poorly prepared, but quickly realised the importance of this campaign, namely the safety of its own lines of communication across the Red Sea, the Nile and Africa. Having quickly mobilised its forces, it proceeded to eliminate the Italian threat in this part of the world.

This work presents in detail the campaign that lasted until November 1941, in which soldiers of about twenty nationalities from three continents fought on both sides for the colonial interests of Italy and Britain. The campaign in East Africa is not only about the frontline combat, it is also a brutal war between Italians and Ethiopian partisans. We also present issues such as the economic situation of Italian East Africa, the fate of the Italians inhabiting it, the history of the countries that constituted it after the campaign ended, and the Italian underground resistance, whose flame was smouldering up to the very armistice between Italy and the Allies.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Reluctant Belligerent: American Entry Into World War II*



  






*How did America’s passive foreign policy in the 1930s contribute to the onset of the Second World War?*

Would early, sustained American support have contained the expansive thrust of the Axis? Was the nation’s security jeopardized by a disastrous lack of leadership? Could Pearl Harbor have been prevented? These are just some of the thought-provoking questions explored in this detailed examination of American entry into World War II.

Drawing on the latest research findings of noted historians, Robert A. Divine focuses on day-by-day diplomacy rather than the military aspects of war. He confronts the reasons why the U.S. was hesitant to apply its rightful role of world leader. He shows how Americans retreated behind the facade of neutrality legislation in an attempt to isolate themselves from the conflict. And he considers how the U.S. may have actually added to the severity of World War II by waiting until the nation was forced into the fighting.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Night Raiders: The Story of the Legendary Unit 101 During the IDF Retribution Operations*



  






*Lietuenant General Gadi Eizenkot, former 21st IDF Chief of Staff: “’Night Raiders’ chronicles the background for the reprisal operations and lays out a profound analysis of their contribution to Israel’s security. The book is of incredible historical value, but even more importantly – it is crucial for the present and future commanders of the IDF, who can use it to learn about the spirit, initiative, and expertise of the fighters and commanders of the past.”*

In the years following the establishment of the State of Israel in 1948, its Jewish citizens suffered from perpetual terror acts courtesy of their Arab neighbors, who infiltrated its borders with the purpose of destroying property and even taking lives.

At first, Israel employed a passive strategy, guarding its borders, observing its enemy, placing ambushes on their path, and holding political discussions about ceasefires. But the attacks did not cease, on the contrary, they multiplied, and the IDF was forced to take an active approach.

This is the fascinating story of the fighters and commanders of Paratrooper Unit 101 of the 890th Battalion, and of 202nd Brigade. The heroic reprisal operations which they carried out over the border between 1953 and 1956 allowed the IDF to give Israel’s citizens relative peace.

The fast-paced descriptions laid out in the book are reminiscent of a true thriller, and it is impossible to put down. It brings to life the unique operational tactics employed by the fighters who would later become legends, among them Ariel Sharon, commander of the 890th Battalion and 11th Prime Minister of Israel.

Uzi Eilam was among the first Israeli paratroopers and served as deputy to Meir Har-Tzion, one of the establishers of the special unit. Eilam was awarded the Medal of Courage for his bravery and resourcefulness during Operation Black Arrow, and in 2002 was awarded the Israel Defense Prize.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Daros*



  






*Plunged into chaos*
High above Daros, sixteen-year-old Brecca Vereen prepares to unload a cargo of trade goods aboard her father's ship, the Envy's Price. Nellen Vereen shows her a mysterious artifact bound for a contact below, one that will earn them a lot of credits, and one that they definitely won't be declaring to customs.

Materializing out of nowhere, alien invaders fire upon all ships, destroy the jump gate, and knock out communications. The Envy's Price is crippled, and as her father tries to guide it down from orbit, Brecca rescues the illicit artifact and jettisons in a life pod to an uncertain fate below.

On the flagship of the invading fleet, Navigator Frim tries to persist within the cruel autocracy of the Zeelin Hegemony, under constant threat of death, but wishing for something better. And then she notices a whisper of radiation above Daros – the trail of a cloaked Vonar ship. What are they doing in the midst of all this? And will the captain kill her just for revealing this disagreeable news?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Brian Helsing: The World's Unlikeliest Vampire Hunter Box Set 1 - Missions 1-3*



  






When Helsing XII, latest in the long line of badass vampire hunters, dies, no-one would have expected his magical Ring of Power to be handed down to an idiot - least of all said idiot, Brian Trelawney, the most hapless car salesman in the whole county of Cornwall!

Lanky, awkward, and without a courageous bone in his body, Brian must take up the mantle of heroic doer of derring and face-off against the dread creatures of the night that, for some reason, seem to plague this far-flung, sleepy corner of the British Isles.

This collection contains the first three novels in the Brian Helsing series:

Mission One - Just Try Not to Die.
Mission Two - Surf's Up.
Mission Three - Howlin' Mad.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Bat Wings, Rings & Apron Strings: A Cozy Witch Mystery (Spells & Caramels Book 10)*



  






*A delicious wedding. A sour and supernatural curse. Will this baker's next bite be her last?*
With her wedding to Hank fast approaching, Imogen Banks has come a long way from the magical contest that brought her to Bijou Mer. But when conspirators seek to sabotage the witch's big day, she fears her latest recipe for happiness will end in disaster. And after the prince falls horribly ill, Imogen and her friends must solve one more dark mystery before her love and kingdom perish.

Speeding through a menu of suspects as long as the guest list, Imogen clashes with a vengeful monarch and a calculating assassin. But as the minutes tick down to seconds, saving her home and her fiancé may require walking away from everything she loves.

Can Imogen create one final concoction to stop a war and marry her soul mate?

_Bat Wings, Rings and Apron Strings_ is the magical conclusion to the Spells and Caramels cozy witch mystery series. If you like witty characters, mystical intrigue and a dash of romance, then you’ll love Erin Johnson’s tasty whodunit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Theta Prophecy: A Time Travel Dystopian (The Theta Timeline)*



  






The treasure at Oak Island. JFK’s assassination. A tyrannous regime’s inner-workings. Welcome to The Theta Prophecy, where alternate history meets modern dystopian.

Having survived a perilous journey into the distant past, a time traveler grapples with the crushing realization that his sacrifices were in vain. In a different era, the world suffers at the hands of an empire bent on instilling misery upon an entire population. But the course he unknowingly sets the world upon will change everything we think we know about history.

Irreverent but insightful, The Theta Prophecy is an adventure spanning centuries. More than just another dystopian story, it offers a disturbing vision of the future that will leave you asking, what is reality and what is fiction? And most importantly, can the Tyranny be stopped?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Assassin's Doctor: The Life and Letters of Dr. Samuel A. Mudd*



  






This is the story of Dr. Samuel A. Mudd, one of the eight persons convicted of conspiracy in the 1865 assassination of President Abraham Lincoln. The four who were considered to have actually been involved in the assassination were hanged. The other four, including Dr. Mudd, were sent to Fort Jefferson, a military prison located on a small Gulf of Mexico island about 70 miles west of Key West, Florida.

Historians agree that Dr. Mudd had nothing to do with planning or carrying out the assassination of President Lincoln. But most also agree that he was probably guilty of helping Booth avoid capture by not alerting the authorities to Booth’s presence at his farm. General August V. Kautz, one of the nine members of the Military Commission that tried the eight alleged conspirators, said:

_Dr. Mudd attracted much interest and his guilt as an active conspirator was not clearly made out. His main guilt was the fact that he failed to deliver them, that is, Booth and Herold, to their pursuers._

After Dr. Mudd‘s death in 1883, people who knew him well began to talk more freely about his involvement with John Wilkes Booth. His lawyer Frederick Stone said in an 1883 newspaper article:

_The court very nearly hanged Dr. Mudd. His prevarications were painful; he had given his whole case away by not trusting even his counsel or neighbors or kinfolks. It was a terrible thing to extricate him from the toils he had woven around himself. He had denied knowing Booth when he knew him well. He was undoubtedly accessory to the abduction plot, though he may have supposed it would never come to anything. He denied knowing Booth when he came to his house when that was preposterous._

Dr. George Mudd, a cousin, said in another 1883 newspaper article:

_The cause of all his troubles was an invincible, deep-set prejudice on the questions of politics and slavery. While he had nothing of the assassin in his nature - and I do not believe he would have gone into any scheme to kill Mr. Lincoln or Mr. Seward - yet there is no doubt of his having been connected with a previous intention of Booth to kidnap or abduct the president, and perhaps some other persons from the city of Washington, and bring them through this country. The nature of my cousin's mind was intense, rather narrow, and he had thought and talked himself into an obstinate condition, so that he became the prey for a strong, designing man like Booth. But his connection with that assassin never extended, I am very sure, beyond an agreement to help in the kidnapping scheme._

In 1867 there was a terrible yellow fever epidemic at Fort Jefferson. Three hundred thirteen soldiers, 54 prisoners, and 20 civilians, a total of 387 people, were at the fort. Two hundred seventy of them contracted yellow fever. When the fort’s doctor died, the fort’s commander asked Dr. Mudd to help, and he agreed. A civilian contract doctor from Key West, Daniel W. Whitehurst, also came to help. Thirty-eight people eventually died during the epidemic, but many more would have perished without the work of the two doctors. Towards the end of the epidemic, Dr. Mudd himself contracted yellow fever and almost died.

When the epidemic had finally run its course, the surviving soldiers at Fort Jefferson signed a petition asking President Andrew Johnson to pardon Dr. Mudd for his heroic work during the epidemic. The petition said in part:

_He inspired the hopeless with courage, and by his constant presence in the midst of danger and infection, regardless of his own life, tranquilized the fearful and desponding._

President Johnson pardoned Dr. Mudd in 1869, in large part because of his heroic work during the epidemic. After his release from prison, Dr. Mudd returned home to his wife and children, redeemed in the eyes of many for his life-saving work at Fort Jefferson. He lived 14 more years, dying from pneumonia in 1883 at the age of 49.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dr. Samuel Mudd at Fort Jefferson*



  






At 1 o’clock in the morning on Monday, July 17, 1865, a soldier awakened Dr. Samuel Mudd, Edman Spangler, Michael O'Laughlen, and Samuel Arnold in their cells at Washington’s Arsenal prison and ordered them to get up. They were taken in irons to a nearby wharf on the Potomac River where they were put aboard an Army steamer. The ship quietly pulled away from the wharf and picked up speed as it slipped through the night down the Potomac River. By dawn the ship was in the Chesapeake Bay, and by afternoon it arrived at Fortress Monroe, located at Hampton, Virginia, where the Chesapeake Bay empties into the Atlantic Ocean. One of the ships lying at anchor off Fortress Monroe was the U.S.S. Florida, a 1,261-ton wooden side-wheel Navy warship.

The Florida’s commander noted in his logbook that he took aboard “4 Rebel Prisoners, with a guard of 28 men & their rations.” He would soon learn that his “4 Rebel Prisoners” were the four men who had just been convicted but not hung in the Lincoln conspiracy trial. As the sun began to set, the Florida raised anchor and set out to sea. She quickly left the Chesapeake Bay, entered the Atlantic Ocean, and turned south. One week and a thousand miles ahead lay Fort Jefferson, a military fortress in the Gulf of Mexico, 70 miles west of Key West and 90 miles north of Havana.

After a seven-day journey, the U.S.S. Florida arrived at Fort Jefferson around noon on July 24, 1865. Dr. Mudd and his companions were taken ashore. O’Laughlen would never leave Fort Jefferson, dying two years later during the great 1867 yellow fever epidemic. Dr. Mudd, Arnold, and Spangler would not leave the island prison until March 1869, after receiving pardons from President Johnson.

Most books about Dr. Mudd's involvement in the Lincoln assassination end with his conviction and sentence to life imprisonment. This book picks up from there, telling the story of his life at Fort Jefferson, his heroic work during a horrific yellow fever epidemic, his ultimate pardon, and his life after returning home. It is a story of the redemption of a man who had lost everything –– his home, family, children, reputation, and freedom –– only to recover everything by risking his life, and almost losing it, to save the lives of those who imprisoned him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Normandy to Nazi Surrender: Firsthand Account of a P-47 Thunderbolt Pilot *



  






The late Van Slayden trained on the PT-3 kite-like biplane in 1937, but he learned fighter pilot operations flying “by the seat of his pants,” walking away from five crashes. Shortly after the invasion of Normandy, he landed on Utah Beach to help establish a US Army Air Forces’ (AAF’s) presence in Europe. He flew the P-47 Thunderbolt, a fighter-bomber, in combat over Northern France and commanded the 36th Fighter Group—the “Fightin’ 36th—at Batogne, St. Vith, the Bridgehead at Remagen, Operations Grenade, Clarion, Varsity and other missions. His 22nd Fighter Squadron was the first in the AAF to land voluntarily on German soil.

He was deep into Germany when the Nazis surrendered on May 8, 1945, which was remarkably anticlimactic. Van Slayden, a country boy from rural Tennessee, like so many of his contemporaries, stepped up to the challenge as part of the Greatest Generation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Westpac '72: Naval combat and racial animosity in the Tonkin gulf*



  






In the latter stages of the Vietnam War it became clear that little progress had been made, and public opinion of more than 6 years of war had become even more negative. The peace talks were not progressing well, and in early 1972 a stepped up naval air offensive was ordered by President Nixon in order to further fortify the DMZ (demilitarized zone) between North and South Vietnam. This offensive was to be part of an operation known as “Linebacker”.

WESTPAC ’72 describes detailed accounts of the author’s experiences during the deployment of the aircraft carrier USS Kitty Hawk (CVA-63) to Vietnam in that year. Daily life aboard ship, both routine and under combat conditions is only part of the story. Racial tensions between black and white crewmembers began to build over the course of several months, and repeated line extensions only exacerbated the problem. It ultimately came to a head, and resulted in an incident that temporarily crippled the ship's operations. And the author unknowingly found himself directly impacted.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Rift in Time (Time Loop Book 3)*



  






“What is that sound?” Mary shook Adalwolf Dalton awake.
No sooner had she asked than a light from the outside of the house illuminated the bedroom.
Dalton stood up and grabbed his pistol from the drawer. “It’s bad news. It’s the time machine.”
Senator James has sent the time machine back to rescue Adalwolf Dalton, only, he doesn't want to be rescued. Now, he must figure out how to stop them from building the time machine in the future so they won’t irreparably damage the timeline and destroy all their lives.

“It doesn’t work. Without Hitler, the communists come to power. The United States is attacked on all sides. The timeline is a nightmare. No, Hitler must stay alive.”
“What about stopping the holocaust?”
Dalton shook his head. “Far worse things happen to the Jews under the communists.”
“I don’t believe that. Listen, come back with me and you can explain everything to them.”
Dalton felt Mary come up behind him. He swallowed hard. Senator James had the time machine, he had to stop him, one way or another. “No, this ends here. I can’t let you go back.” He pointed the gun at Phillip.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Fury: (Henry Parker Suspense Thrillers Book 4)*



  






*"THE FURY rocks. Read it!" -Michael Connelly
Named one of the Best Books of the Year by The Strand
An Indie Next Selection

Secrets can kill. Henry Parker is about to learn that the hard way.
*
Henry Parker left his old life behind years ago—a broken home and shattered lives are little more than a bad memory. Since then he has forged a great career as a reporter, saved lives, revealed monsters in our midst, and fallen in love with a wonderful woman. But all that comes crashing down when Henry learns that his old life isn't through with him yet. Not by a long shot...

When a man named Stephen Gaines is found dead, shot point-blank in a rat-hole apartment, wasted by hunger and heroin, Henry assumes he's the victim of another drug deal gone bad. But when the man is identified as Stephen Gaines, Henry learns they share more than a city...but a father. 

Now Henry must investigate the most personal story of his career—that of the brother he never knew—and what led to his tragic and violent end. Because before he was murdered, Stephen had tried to enlist Henry's help. But for what? And as Henry begins to dig into Stephen's past, he finds old family secrets that rock him to his core. But Stephen Gaines had also stumbled onto a something far more dangerous than family secrets, and may have been killed to keep it hidden. And if Henry can't uncover the whole, shocking truth, he'll end up in the grave just like his brother...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Never Say Goodbye: A True Story*



  






16 Million Americans served in World War 2. 16 Million Americans were willing to give their all. 16 Million bakers, and truck drivers. 16 Million farmers, plumbers, shopkeepers and welders. 16 million of every kind of American from every corner of the country. From every city and every town and every countryside they came. They were ordinary, everyday Americans. The war was won with ordinary Americans, not 16 Million John Waynes, not 16 million seasoned warriors, but the citizen soldiers that set off to free the world because it was the right thing to do. Those shopkeepers, and those truckdrivers, set out as liberators, not as conquerors. They dreamed only of returning home to the life they left behind. The home and the life they loved. They would have never thought of themselves as the greatest generation. To them, the greatest generation was the one they were fighting and dying for, the next generation. This is a true story of some of those ordinary people and of their extraordinary times in the crossroads of history. When American soldiers form a lifelong bond. When one American soldier and a British woman struggle to find the courage they never knew they had, for the future they thought they'd never see. An amazing true story that will make you laugh and cry and make your heart pound as the the characters come to life. Read about the human side of history that they left out of the history books. Be proud of where we came from. Be proud of who we are.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*STEADFAST WE DID STAND (Sentinel SADF Monographs)*



  






STEADFAST WE DID STAND

_"Ahead of us was an Olifant with UNITA soldiers riding on top. The next moment there was a huge bang and the tank came out backwards towards us. It had been hit by a FAPLA tank...."_
2008 marks the 20th anniversary of a series of battles fought in southern Angola, during a long and bitter war that had wracked that region of Africa for over 21 years.
The South African offensive in late 1987 and early 1988, collectively known as Operation Hooper, consisted of a number of battles fought around the town of Cuito Cuanavale wherein a numerically inferior force of South African tanks, armoured cars and artillery, supported by UNITA forces, decimated three FAPLA Army Brigades and drove them back to Cuito Cuanavale itself.
This is a series of recollections by six former South African soldiers about their experiences in Angola, during Operation Hooper. These personal accounts cover not only their involvement in Angola but the broader aspects of their service in the South African Army.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Matchmaker Mysteries Books 1-3 (Matchmaker Marriage Mysteries)*



  






In this boxset, you'll laugh out loud with Gladie through the first three books in the Matchmaker Mysteries series: An Affair to Dismember, Citizen Pain, and The Wizard of Saws. Come find out just what kind of trouble Gladie gets herself into.

An Affair to Dismember:
Three months has been Gladie Burger's limit when it comes to staying in one place. That's why Gladie is more than a little skeptical when her Grandma Zelda-who is more than a little psychic-- recruits her into the family's matchmaking business in the quaint small town of Cannes, California. What's more, Gladie is also highly unqualified, having a terrible track record with romance. Still, Zelda is convinced that her granddaughter has her clairvoyant "gift." But when the going gets tough, Gladie wonders if this gift has a return policy.*When Zelda's neighbor drops dead in his kitchen, Gladie is swept into his bizarre family's drama. Despite warnings from the (distractingly gorgeous) chief of police to steer clear of his investigation,

Gladie is out to prove that her neighbor's death was murder. It's not too long before she's in way over her head-with the hunky police chief, a dysfunctional family full of possible killers, and yet another mysterious and handsome man, whose attentions she's unable to ignore. Gladie is clearly being pursued-either by true love or by a murderer. Who will catch her first?

Citizen Pain:
Lovably troublesome Gladie Burger runs into sizzling danger and a fiery love triangle in the second installment of Elise Sax's hilarious and sexy Matchmaker Mysteries series.

Since joining the family matchmaking business run by her eccentric and psychic Grandma Zelda, Gladie is always looking for love. But when an unbearable toothache knocks her out of commission and into the dentist's chair, she prays only for relief. No such luck. Emerging from an anesthetic haze, Gladie awakes to find that not only is her tooth still throbbing, but her dentist is dead--and the lead suspect in the murder, office receptionist Belinda, just so happens to be Gladie's first real client. Now it's up to Gladie to find Belinda a man and keep her from being locked up behind bars.

As if that weren't enough distraction, two gorgeous men are vying for Gladie's attention: Spencer, the playboy chief of police, and Holden, Gladie's secretive, gorgeously muscled neighbor. Still, Gladie's not complaining about having a helping hand or two when the case leads her to a dangerously bizarre cult. She may have met her match--and if she's not careful, it could be her last.

The Wizard of Saws:
Five months have passed since Gladie Burger came to Cannes, California, to join her eccentric Grandma Zelda in the family matchmaking business, and Gladie is quickly mastering the rules of attraction. Her latest fix-up is still going strong and Gladie's bank account is back in the black--until a rival matchmaker arrives in town and has both Gladie and Zelda seeing red.

Not only is self-proclaimed psychic Luanda Laughing-Eagle stealing Grandma Zelda's clients, but Zelda is convinced that Luanda's ESP is total BS. She tasks Gladie with exposing Luanda as a fraud, but Gladie's attention is diverted when murder comes a-calling. Spencer Bolton, the gorgeous chief of police and Gladie's on-again, off-again flame, wants her to stay out of the investigation--and away from the deliciously chiseled detective who also aims to win Gladie's heart. But the one thing Gladie's learned is that in business, love and murder . . . it's always personal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Under a Shrieking Sky*



  






France, 1917.

British Captain Aird returns to the battlefield following his wedding to Rose, and resumes his battle with the German pilot Bothfeld, at a time when the airborne battles begin the two sides begin to intensify.

As the Germans bring their new Albatros airplane into play, the Allies begin to lose their lead in the war, with the life expectancy of British soldiers reduced to just three weeks. The pilots of the R.F.C face a tough battle, losing many of their men along the way, before the arrival of their own new aircraft sees a turn in their luck.

Will Aird survive these new tests?

Or will the advent of these new German planes mean that Aird suffers the same fate as many of his fallen pals?

‘Under A Shrieking Sky’ is filled with detailed descriptions of air combat which are not for the faint hearted, as the British battle against the German Fokkers in this dramatic account of the final years of the First World War.

The third and final installation in The Heracles Trilogy, Under A Shrieking Sky, tells a tale of conflict from two sides.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*China Rising *



  






A sophisticated political thriller that twists and turns as two world powers are pushed to the brink of war. DIA agent Lavinia Walsh is on the run but not out of the game, as she races to defuse the conflict.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Defiance: A tale of the Spartans and the Battle of Thermopylae (An Eternal Truth Book 1) *



  






Ancient Greece 497 BC. Sparta. The Persian Empire encroaches from the East, threatening not just the freedom of Sparta, but of Greece and the western world. Thrust into an eventful and arduous childhood, one boy, Dienekes, is destined to meet that threat in an event that will eternalize him and his people. Frailest among the Spartans, he must survive the horrors of the agoge to join the ranks of the legendary Peers, and amidst a deeply woven conspiracy, he ventures toward an abrupt and historic death in a moment that will define all of Spartan history. At Thermopylae.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*No Occupation for a Gentleman: The story of a boy who became a man serving in H.M. Submarines Thrasher and Trenchant during World War Two*




  






This gripping personal account of life as a young World War Two submariner on two famous Royal Navy submarines, 'Thrasher' and 'Trenchant' gives vivid detail of depth charging, gun actions and other operations including sinking the Japanese cruiser 'Ashigara', the largest enemy warship sunk by a British submarine during the war, the U-boat 'U-859' with its secret cargo, towing a midget submarine to attack the German battleship 'Tirpitz' in the Norwegian Fjords and taking a group of SBS soldiers to carry out a daring raid in Sumatra.

Leading Stoker Roy Broome’s riveting recollections clearly demonstrate the bravery and camaraderie of WW2 submariners and other Allied forces at a crucial time in our history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Spy Shots: Volume One: 101 True Tales from the World of Espionage*



  






*Since the dawn of civilization, spies of every nation and culture have worked to
infiltrate their adversaries and find the hidden information that will give their side
the advantage. Spies and spying have been called the world’s second oldest
profession.*

Collected here are 101 true tales from the world of espionage. They cover the
unique tools and gadgets ubiquitous to the spy trade, and the daring operations
that turn the tides of war or, alternatively, peace. They also cover the incredible
men and women that have demonstrated equal measures of courage and cunning
in the performance of their duties; shown undying loyalty in the face of
hopelessness, or unimaginable treachery to their homeland and people.

*Above all, spycraft and espionage reveal the heights and depths of the human
experience, as these 101 stories will undoubtedly reveal. Welcome to your
clandestine classroom.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Tomorrow's Flight*



  






For the passengers and crew, American Cruise Airlines Flight 839 was supposed to be a routine red-eye. But destiny often changes people’s lives in ways they can’t imagine. When a dinosaur fossil is unearthed in the central Nevada desert, the last thing Andrea Alejandro, a graduate student in paleontology, expected to find was the tail section of an airplane in the same strata of earth.

After Flight 839 crash lands in unfamiliar terrain, Sarah documents the daily routine she and her fellow passengers follow, waiting to be saved. Slowly but surely the survivors come to realize that they have crossed through time. The daily horrors of Cretaceous life become clearer as they encounter a family of _Tyrannosaurus rexes _that grows increasingly interested in the survivors and their shell of an airplane. As timelines collide, one woman’s battle for survival becomes another woman’s fight for the truth.

_Tomorrow’s Flight_ is the new novel from Amazon bestselling authors M.E. Ellington and Steven Stiefel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Ellie Jordan, Ghost Trapper Books 1-3*



  






Paranormal investigator Ellie Jordan specializes in removing unwanted ghosts, a dangerous job that includes solving historical mysteries, learning why spirits have failed to move on, and confronting evil entities. In each story, she faces off against the forces of supernatural darkness, determined to protect the living against the dead.

Included in this set:

*Ellie Jordan, Ghost Trapper* (book 1): Ellie must unravel the secret history behind a disturbing presence in a family's dilapidated mansion while training her new assistant Stacey, a recent film school graduate with a knack for capturing images of the paranormal.

*Cold Shadows* (book 2): Ellie investigates a destructive poltergeist for a family whose child is obsessed with invisible friends that may not be imaginary at all.

*The Crawling Darkness* (book 3): Ellie investigates an apartment building where a spirit takes the shape of its victims' nightmares. Ellie and her mentor Calvin have tried to capture the same entity once before, but it ended in disaster. Now, with the help of her new apprentice Stacey, Ellie must try again to capture the elusive shape-shifting ghost before it can cause more harm.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Kate Benedict Mystery Series Vol. 1-6 (The Kate Benedict Series) *



  






A TRADITIONAL BRITISH MYSTERY
_with an out-of-this-world twist!_

*Your next favorite British cozy…
but with a hint of the paranormal.*

You’re going to fall in love with Kate Benedict. Kate’s a bright-eyed and bushy-tailed upstart architect who solves mysteries in lively London. *But this seemingly run-of-the-mill traditional cozy lead has a superpower of sorts up her sleeve: she sees auras that swirl above people’s heads when they’re about to die.* These mysterious, death-predicting omens are challenging—since no one ever believes Kate when she tries to warn them. And big-hearted Kate just can’t help but help them avoid the unthinkable—at all costs. Now available as a complete box set, this irresistible murder mystery series is *a guaranteed addiction for international suspense armchair travelers, traditional cozy lovers, anglophiles, and anyone who likes their cozy female sleuths smart, savvy, and a tad psychic.*
THE AURA
Life spins out of control for Kate Benedict when she begins seeing a dancing aura above certain people’s heads that seems to signal death. Suddenly she’s psychic. But psychic’s not acceptable in her circle, where the supernatural is strictly for the superstitious. Yet…people close to her are dying. Kate's attempts to discuss her new-found metaphysical gift are met with eye rolls; she can’t even tell the Scotland Yard detective who's investigating the death of her close friend, Rebecca. And now Rebecca’s neighbor has an aura.
DOUBLE BLIND
Two politicians have the death-predicting auras Kate can see. The only way to get to the two pols is via her old friend, DCI Clarke; yet her warnings go unheeded, and even her best friend, Anita, refuses to believe in the auras’ existence—even when one appears over her boss. And then Anita develops her own aura.
THE FLORENTINE CYPHER
A quiet dinner date with an old friend turns into a manhunt when Kate arrives at the rendezvous just in time to find her friend Ethan disappearing into a taxi. Kate is alarmed to see the distinctive swirling pattern above his head. A series of cryptic text messages send Kate searching for Ethan at his sister’s house in Florence, but whatever danger threatened Ethan in London has followed Kate to Italy—his sister Claire has a matching aura!
THE SCOTTISH CONNECTION
Kate is off to a glamorous weekend party in Scotland at the formerly grand castle belonging to the uncle of her boyfriend Josh. But the festive occasion turns solemn when Kate notices an aura above the head of Josh’s beloved Uncle Fergus. Thus is the scene set for a deliciously traditional British cozy with a touch of the paranormal thriller—complete with ghostly characters from the past; medieval weapons collection; a ruined, closed-off wing of the castle; a castleful of dodgy house guests, all wrapped up in mysterious Scottish gloom… warmed by a cozy library fire and a nearly priceless collection of single malt scotches.
ASSIGNMENT IN AMSTERDAM
It looks like a plum job for architect Kate Benedict—she’s been sent to Amsterdam to repurpose an ancient mansion, happily assigned to work with an old friend. But it's a catastrophe—nearly everyone involved has an aura. The team hears voices in empty rooms and discovers hidden passageways, and Kate knows the house conceals a secret. One that someone will kill to keep.
THE TROUBLE AT TURTLE BEACH
Harried, overworked architect Kate Benedict has no sooner stepped off the ferry to a tiny, remote *island in Seychelles, primed to de-stress and celebrate at a destination wedding,* than she spots imminent danger – auras spinning above the heads of two people on the dock. One’s a stranger, but the other’s the groom! Evidence is mounting that a murderer lurks amid the serene natural beauty. Until they can find the murderer, Kate and Josh have to keep the groom safe and fend off *the worst wedding crasher ever – Death!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Silent Ones: A gripping mystery and suspense thriller (Chrissy Livingstone Family Crime Drama Stories Book 3)*



  






An abandoned child. A missing couple. A village full of secrets.

When a couple holidaying in the small Irish village of Doolan disappear one night, leaving their child behind, Chrissy Livingstone has no choice but to involve herself in the mystery surrounding their disappearance.

As the toddler is taken into care, it soon becomes apparent that in the close-knit village the couple are not the only ones with secrets to keep.

With the help of her sister, Julie, Chrissy races to uncover what is really happening. Could discovering the truth put more lives at risk?

A suspenseful story that will keep you guessing until the end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Tin Men: A gripping mystery and suspense thriller (Chrissy Livingstone Family Crime Drama Stories Book 1)*



  






Mysterious photos. Missing diaries. Family secrets with fatal consequences.

Chrissy Livingstone grieves over her father’s sudden death. While she cleans out his old things, she discovers something she can't explain: seven school-style photos of boys with the year 1987 stamped on the back. Unable to turn off her intrigue, she sets out to find them only to discover that three of the seven have committed suicide…

Tracing the clues from Surrey to Santa Monica, Chrissy unearths disturbing ties between her father's work as a financier and the victims. As each new connection raises more sinister questions about her family, she fears she should've left the secrets buried with the dead.

Will Chrissy put the past to rest, or will the sins of the father destroy her family?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Complete Morgan Fox Adventures: Five Story Box Set *



  






Grab the complete box set, all five stories, *more than 650 pages*, of full-on, Adrenalin pumping adventure!

*Plots, treachery, espionage and treason conspire against a legendary aircraft finder and salvage expert as he is thrust into criminal conspiracies with CIA, FBI and bad actors bent on revenge, extortion, domination and greed.*

From a lost German WW2 nuclear weapon, to a stolen American tactical nuclear weapon, lost airplanes with secret treaties to AI computers and stolen strategic oil reserves. These very, fast paced stories will grip you from the beginning and won’t let go.

Race along with legendary aircraft finder extraordinaire and salvage expert, Morgan Fox, as he is thrust into conspiracies with CIA double agents, extortionists, para-military, a U. S. Senator secretly draining oil reserves for personal profit, partnering with a female Chinese assassin to find a missing American whistle blower, working with the FBI and much more.

He constantly demonstrates his uncanny intuition, barely escapes at every turn, while struggling to figure out the truth and win the day.

These stories include books 1 – 4 and the prequel that begins the legend of his uncanny skill.

Fans of military action adventure, CIA and FBI adventure fiction will enjoy these stories steeped in plots, espionage, treason, flying and lost aircraft.

Fly with Morgan and his teams as they work out the clues to figure out who are friends, who are enemies and how to win... _always just barely in time_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Bad Guys: Personal Accounts of Military Service in the South African Defence Force 1969 to 1990*



  






Bad Guys

Personal Accounts of Military Service in the South African Defence Force 1969 to 1990


Most people today, when presented with the more recently accepted picture of the Apartheid regime that ruled in South Africa until the mid-1990s, can be excused for believing that all personnel who served in the Armed Forces of the South African Defence Force during that time were “Bad Guys”, who personally suppressed the black population.

With new and representative governments in power in both Namibia and South Africa today, not much evidence is likely to be produced to counter such an opinion. In this, and other books, we hope to present a human face of those involved in the SADF, most of whom were not remotely evil, and were just trying to make the best they could of a difficult and uncomfortable situation, without considering themselves to have been holding up the part eight regime.

The 18 personal accounts in this book are by men who served part of their service in South-West Africa, during the border war.

These are the thoughts, feelings and experiences of the men who were there.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*PW and Sons: Personal Accounts of Military Service in the South African Defence Force 1976 to 1993*



  






“PW and Sons” was inspired by a somewhat cynical nickname that many conscript soldiers knew the South African army by. The name alluded to the then Prime Minister, Pieter Willem Botha, who was often regarded as the architect of their national service.

The personal accounts contained in this books are by men who completed their national service within South Africa, primarily and who did not go to South West Africa or Angola during the border war, either because they serve too late to be posted there, or because the service was considered to be essential elsewhere.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The First Run (The Sea of Stars Book 1)*



  






Gaylen finally has it made. If he can just survive the next few days.

On his heels are the scum of the galaxy. In front of him is the wild frontier. And on board his ship is a mysterious cargo people will kill for.

What’s the worst that could happen? He just might be on a collision course with the answer.

He’ll have to rely on his untested crew, hard-earned wits, steady aim, and two clenched fists to survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Brothers in Exile (Sons of the Starfarers Book 1)*



  






*To wake a lost girl from the ice, two brothers must face an empire.*

Deep in the Far Outworlds, a derelict space station holds the bones of a long-dead people—and a beautiful young woman locked in cryofreeze. When the star-wandering brothers Isaac and Aaron Deltana find the sleeping girl, they soon realize that they are her only hope for rescue. If they don't take her, then slavers certainly will.

With no way to revive her, they set a course for the New Pleiades in hopes of finding someone who can help. But a storm is brewing over that region of space. After a series of brutal civil wars, the Gaian Empire has turned its sights outward. A frontier war is on the verge of breaking out, and the brothers are about to be caught in the middle of it.

They both harbor a secret, though. Somewhere else in the Outworlds is another derelict station—one that they used to call home. That secret will either bind them together or draw them apart in

*SONS OF THE STARFARERS
BOOK I: BROTHERS IN EXILE*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Reaper's Run: An Apocalyptic Action-Adventure Technothriller (Plague Wars Series Book 1)*



  






Spend time inside a good book today! Book One of the Plague Wars series - read it or the prequel, The Eden Plague (Book Zero) as your introduction to this gripping futuristic thriller series.

"Everything needed for a great story is right here in its pages... The novel's a fast-paced read that raises the questions we've come to expect from near future thrillers, but it has a freshness and a vigor -- and dare I say it -- a moral compass that isn't as common as with others of its ilk." - Charles de Lint: Books to Look For, Fantasy and Science Fiction Magazine (July/August 2014)

When US Marine Sergeant Jill Repeth's blown-off legs begin to regenerate, she thinks it's a medical miracle. But the breakthrough that heals her war injuries is exactly what the government desperately wants to quash - by any means necessary. Hunted, she must cross an America wracked by strife to try to find a family who may already be dead, searching for the inhuman secret of what started it all.

Reaper's Run is an origins story and apocalyptic novel, the beginning of one warrior's journey from tactical cop to freedom fighter and beyond. It leads the reader into the acclaimed Plague Wars science fiction series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Plague Wars: Infection Day: The First Trilogy: Three apocalyptic sci-fi technothriller adventures (Plague Wars Series Book 12)*



  






From Hugo and Dragon Award finalist and Amazon bestselling author David VanDyke, and Ryan King--the first three books of the acclaimed Plague Wars apocalyptic series in one big volume!

When the Eden Plague is loosed upon the world, the forces of order and chaos, good and evil must battle it out in a struggle for control and supremacy. A PTSD-damaged combat medic, a female Marine with no legs and a sniper with no remorse might be its only hope of survival. Can these flawed heroes drive back those who would enslave humanity? Or will the darkness spread and swallow them up?

Begin your journey through the epic saga of the Plague Wars with the gripping first three books of the bestselling apocalyptic series, for the first time in one enormous volume. Plague Wars: Infection Day follows in the apocalyptic thriller and military-adventure science fiction traditions of Stephen King, Harry Turtledove and SM Stirling.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Road to Savannah: A Made in Savannah Cozy Mystery (Made in Savannah Mystery Series Book 2)*



  






Carlita Garlucci has sold everything she owns and left the only home she has ever known to move to historic Savannah, Georgia.

Her daughter, Mercedes, is moving with her and the women are both excited and nervous about this new chapter in their lives, having always lived under the shadow of the men in the family.

The repairs to their inherited properties are moving along nicely and everything seems to be falling into place, everything that is, except for the body they discover inside one of the buildings, the dilapidated restaurant. Despite the fact that the Garlucci family was not even in Savannah at the time the victim was murdered, they can't prove it.

On top of that, the victim, a member of Savannah Architectural Society, also known as "SAS," had been sent to the property to discuss possible construction violations. The other members of SAS are convinced the Garlucci family murdered one of their own while Carlita is convinced that someone is trying to frame them.

Can the mother / daughter duo figure out who the real killer is, or will the police dig into Carlita's past and discover that she has her own share of secrets she's trying desperately to leave behind?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Haunting Blend (A Paramour Bay Cozy Paranormal Mystery Book 4)*



  






Ghostly antics and magical chaos turn into a hauntingly mischievous tale in this delightful continuation of USA Today Bestselling Author Kennedy Layne’s cozy paranormal mystery series…

The small coastal Connecticut town of Paramour Bay has brought a lot of surprises to Raven Marigold’s life, but she never expected to encounter a bona fide honest to gosh ghost!

It appears that Raven and her familiar have made quite the name for themselves on the other side as amateur sleuths…enticing an endearing tea-drinking spirit to seek their help to solve a kidnapping, of sorts. You see, the sweet apparition’s familiar didn’t follow her into the afterlife and has gone missing—even from the eyes of the dead!

Grab a cup of hot tea and a cozy blanket so that you can snuggle in front of the warm hearth of your fireplace with this riveting supernatural tale that will have you smiling well into the night!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Merry Murder at St. Bernard Cabins (Wagging Tail Cozy Mystery Book 3)*



  






*A pet-loving sleuth. A perplexing murder. Will the murder be solved before the clues are buried forever?*

Nikki Green is taking a break from walking and pet-sitting her loyal companions. She is going to a ski resort for the holidays for some quiet time with her family. To her delight her solo journey turns into a group excursion. However, the trip doesn’t go according to plan when Nikki lands up in the middle of a snowstorm.

Then things go from bad to worse when someone is murdered, and her brother is the prime suspect. With the roads impassable, and two inexperienced officers on the case, Nikki decides to take matters into her own hands and clear her brother’s name. She plows through a mountain of clues to reveal the truth before the snow melts and the murderer disappears forever.

It’s a slippery slope of suspects and danger as she goes hurtling towards the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Requiem for the Dead: A CID Agent Jacqueline Sinclair Novel*



  






*Kirkus Reviews "Best Indie Books" October 2020

"An electrifying military thriller reminiscent of Mark Greaney and Brad Thor." –Best Thrillers

"Fans of military thrillers and tough, smart heroines will enjoy this high-octane adventure." –BookLife*

When Helen Chapman, the beautiful sixteen-year-old daughter of Army Chief-of-Staff for the European Command in Germany, had gone missing, her father, Brigadier General Earl Chapman, assumed she sped off on yet another one of her adventures with her boyfriend. However, hours later the body of Helen Chapman’s boyfriend was discovered by German police on the side of the road; they found a ransom letter lying on the front seat of the young man’s car.

US Army CID criminal investigator, Special Agent Jacqueline Sinclair, and DIA Agent Tom Price are assigned to take the lead in the case by her chief on request of the Provost Marshal, Agent Sinclair’s father. She knows a SIR (Serious Incident Report) already filed through channels, will attract the close attention of higher command; they would watch Sinclair every step of the way. Later, Sinclair learns that they also kidnapped three other dependent children.

Their pursuit of the kidnappers will take them straight into the heart of the military establishment where conspiracy and intrigue are commonplace . . . and where truths are seldom spoken. Worse still they uncover a more sinister and diabolical plot—a plot to set off two nuclear Smart Bombs in Pyongyang—placing the North Korean Regime and the President of the Unites States, in its crosshairs.

They find themselves deep in enemy territory and the target of highly trained killers, tasked to threaten or even to shoot to kill—whatever it takes to conceal sensitive information. Bringing justice and staying alive becomes job number one as the duo finds their skills, and their courage tested under fire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Post: A Byron Tibor Thriller*



  






Nominated for the prestigious International Thriller Writers Award in 2015. Previous winners include Jeffery Deaver, Lisa Gardner and Stephen King.
The first novel in the Byron Tibor series.
Exhausted by a decade of combat, and haunted by the ghosts of his past, nothing is going to stop military veteran Byron Tibor returning home to the woman he loves. But is Byron who he appears to be, and why is the American government determined to stop him? 
From the blood-soaked mountains of the Hindu Kush to the glittering lights of Manhattan, via the dark underbelly of the Las Vegas Strip and a top-secret American government laboratory, POST is the story of one man's struggle to retain his humanity – before it's too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Oblivion Threshold: A Military Science Fiction Space Opera Epic (The Oblivion Saga Book 1) *



  






*It isn’t a war—it’s a massacre. Mindless mechanical aliens are destroying everything in their path. And their path is heading straight for Earth…*

The Prox don’t even notice us. They are simply devouring and reclaiming every scrap of metal they encounter. They have destroyed several colonies, killing everyone and leaving only wreckage in their wake.

Captain Jeff Bowers is a shell of a man, reduced to solo missions where he can’t piss anybody off. He is spying on the Prox when his ship crashes and he dies…kind of. When he wakes up he discovers he has a new body—and mysterious powers that could save the Earth…or end all life as we know it. 

_Oblivion Threshold_ is the first book in the thrilling Oblivion Saga. If you love _Star Trek_ and _Starship Troopers_, you simply cannot pass up this adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Sergeant (The United Federation Marine Corps Book 2) *



  






Ryck Lysander has proven himself as a Marine, as a warrior. As he is promoted to sergeant, though, his responsibilities expand beyond merely fighting to leading other Marines into battle.

When an old ally becomes a new enemy, one well-equipped and trained, Ryck is pushed to his very limits as he tries to keep his Marines alive while fulfilling his mission of defeating the enemy on the field of battle.

Faced with extraordinary challenges and grueling missions, Ryck discovers love, loss, brotherhood, and dogged inner strength as he learns what it means to be a sergeant in the United Federation Marine Corps.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Lieutenant (The United Federation Marine Corps Book 3)*



  






As a certified Federation “hero,” Sergeant Ryck Lysander is offered a commission as a second lieutenant. Only, he doesn’t feel like a hero, and his tendency to jump into a fight himself is at odds with his mission as a junior officer. Accepting his commission might have been a big mistake.

When contact with an alien species is finally made, that contact is not peaceful, and Ryck is thrust back into combat, combat that does not end well and plunges Ryck into an emotional crisis. Thrown the lifeline of transferring to Marine Reconnaissance, where he is back to being a fighter and not responsible for as many subordinates, this is Ryck’s last chance to determine if he has what it takes to be a leader of Marines.

Lieutenant is the third book of Ryck’s service as a Federation Marine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Innocent Blood (John Jordan Mysteries Book 6)*



  






Would you sacrifice your life to stop a child killer?



John Jordan’s very first case is his most shocking and devastating. Discover the secret that haunts this legendary detective to this day. 

When John Jordan was twelve years old, he came face-to-face with the Atlanta Monster, Wayne Williams, the man who went to prison for the Atlanta Child Murders. Unconvinced Williams was responsible for all the murders, John returns to Atlanta six years later to discover the truth.

As John battles his demons and embarks on his first murder investigation, he learns the ropes from Michael Connelly’s iconic LAPD detective, Harry Bosch.

Both a shocking stand-alone mystery thriller and the true first book in an electrifying New York Times bestselling series, Innocent Blood will keep you guessing right up until the heart-stopping conclusion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Labyrinth: A Joey Mancuso, Father O'Brian Crime Mystery Book 8*



  






*SHE WAS THE PERFECT WIFE…
SO WHO KILLED HER?*

The widower says his wife was killed by gangs— but now he’s running for Mayor of New York City. Just to be sure (or else to portray himself as a properly mourning husband), he hires P.I.s Joey Mancuso and Father Dom to solve the murder. *Only they can’t help noticing he’s pushing them to come to the gang conclusion as well. Hey, is something fishy here?*

Joey Mancuso, his priest half-brother--Father Dom--and their crack team have got their work cut out for them. A year ago, a Brooklyn politician’s wife was brutally murdered, seemingly in a terrible burglary gone wrong. But no one really knows: the case remains unsolved. *The mourning politician hires Mancuso to solve the cold case--right before announcing his plan to run for mayor of New York City.* Oh, and in that same speech, the politician blames his wife’s death on gang violence. And the politician tries to convince Mancuso to come to the same conclusion.

Well….none of the gangs in Brooklyn seem to have it out for the politician’s family. Plus, the politician may have a straying eye--there are rumors of the affair. *It's a labyrinthine puzzle, the kind Joey (forever inspired by his hero, Holmes) delights in.* Mancuso and Co. take to their office--which doubles as a bustling, Lower Manhattan cigar bar--and delve into Joey’s strangest mystery yet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*One False Step *



  






Two cops…
Bibi Ferrer, San Diego homicide, receives a warning: Billionaire Anson Williams, will be done in by his new wife, Alexandra. Despite her best efforts, Bibi fails to prevent Williams’ death. Worse, she can’t prove Alexandra is the killer. All she can do is follow Alexandra to her Caribbean lair, the island of St. Bertram.
Things are even more personal for retired Chicago police captain Terry Dunne. His younger brother is killed by a contract assassin. His only clue: The hit-man might have unfinished business waiting for him on St. Bertram.
Two killers . . .
Avice Toussaint, formerly Alexandra Williams, isn’t every man’s idea of a knockout—only those with a pulse. She’s bored with luring wealthy men to their deaths. Problem is, her father wants her to continue. He’s ex-KGB. He kills people who defy him, no exceptions made for family.
George Beecher was an SAS commando, a master of combat. He was far less suited to following orders. After his court martial and discharge from the military, he continued to do the only thing he knew how: kill people. This time for money.
One plan . . .
Bibi and Terry cross paths. Not wanting to alert their prey, they decide to shadow each other’s killer. Get the goods on the killers and see that justice is done.
It’s a plan…but when do those things ever work out?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*SERIAL: The addictive USA Today forensic mystery series (CSI Reilly Steel Book 1)*



  






_The first novel in the addictive USA Today million-selling forensic police procedural series._

Forensic investigator Reilly Steel, Quantico-trained and California-born and bred, imagined Dublin to be a far cry from bustling San Francisco, a sleepy backwater where she can lay past ghosts to rest and start anew.
But a serial killer soon puts paid to that idea.

A young man and woman are found dead in a hotel room, the evidence initially suggesting a suicide pact.
But as Reilly and the investigative team dig deeper and more bodies are discovered, they soon realize that each crime has an intriguingly unique element in common.

And that a cunning mind is at work, one who seeks to upset society's norms in the most twisted way...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free (thanks to CS for the link).

*The Gauguin Connection (Book 1) (Genevieve Lenard)*



  






*Murdered artists. Masterful forgeries. Art crime at its worst.*

It's up to a brilliant autistic investigator to keep a ruthless killer from striking again.

World renowned expert in nonverbal communication, Doctor Genevieve Lenard investigates insurance claims. Not murder. So when her boss asks her to help his acerbic friend look into the death of a young artist, her autistic mind rebels against the change.

A straightforward murder investigation quickly turns into a quagmire of stolen Eurocorps weapons, a money-laundering charity, forged art and high-ranking EU officials abusing their power. As if this isn't enough, she reluctantly teams up with an international thief whose knowledge of the art world proves invaluable.

Forced out of her predictable routines, safe environment and limited social interaction, Genevieve is thrown into being part of a team in a race to stop a ruthless killer from targeting more artists.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Garage Guerrilla*



  






When the motiveless killing of a woman in her garage confuses the investigators of Riverwood, Colorado, Detective Sean Kennedy begins to move on from the case. But after another woman is found, followed by a third, he quickly realizes that he’s onto something much bigger than he had ever anticipated. With the body count rising, Sean does everything he can to end the nightmare.

Nearly fifty years later, Detective Jake Caldwell walks onto his first day on the job. Assigned with reviewing cold cases, the young detective becomes inspired by the apprehension of the Golden State Killer and genetic genealogy. As he reads through his city’s files, he stumbles upon the paper trail of a forgotten serial killer of his own. But in order to uncover the truth, Jake learns that he’ll need the blood from the past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Damaging Evidence: A Novel (Goodlove and Shek Book 3)*



  






Attorney Garrett Goodlove never thought he'd prosecute a medical malpractice case. Doctors swear an oath to help people, and those cases are usually honest mistakes blown up by ambulance chasers.

But when he learns of a woman bodybuilder who went into the ER with a case of heartburn and came out in a wheelchair, he starts paying attention. It appears the doctor who saw her frequently orders open-heart surgery for patients who don't need it, sometimes leading to disability or death. And the doc knows exactly what he's doing. Garrett is convinced: The surgeon must be stopped.

Teaming up with his daughter, a new law school graduate, Garrett must clear the reputation of their prime witness while battling the doctor's team of elite attorneys who are always one step ahead. The expenses are adding up, but it's too late to back out.

If he doesn't prevail, not only will the surgeon continue harming patients to line his pockets, but Goodlove's law firm will be forced into bankruptcy.

*Damaging Evidence may be enjoyed as a standalone book or as part of the Goodlove and Shek series.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*1861: Civil War Beginnings (Civil War Year by Year Book 1) *



  






*Think you know what started the Civil War?*

In hindsight, we can say no one man or event served as a catalyst for the Civil War. It was not the John Brown Raid, no matter how many historians say it was the pivotal event. It was not the election of Abraham Lincoln, and the war was not about slavery—not in the beginning anyway.

The Civil War got its start seventy-three years earlier when the Founding Fathers set aside the hot potato that was slavery so they could ratify the Constitution. The signers knew they were passing the issue on to a future generation. Their hope was their progeny could answer the questions they could not.

*1861 will change everything.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Designate (Lens Book 1)*



  






*A desperate young woman. A sadistic caste system. Escape will be her only salvation.*

Brooklyn, 2095. Seventeen-year-old Riley Taylor longs to escape the crushing poverty of the slums. Stuck with her best friend, Alex, in a totalitarian police state, their only hope of survival is joining the United States Service.

But when Riley gets ripped away from him in their first brutal combat, she’s shocked to discover why so many recruits come home in coffins.

Stuck in a dystopian world thrown into chaos by a dark government empire, it’s a race against time for Riley to survive the country’s plans and save what’s left of humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Memoirs of a Time Traveler (Time Amazon Book 1)*



  






"You couldn't ask for a finer guide to the future -- or the past -- than Doug Molitor." -- Larry Gelbart (A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum, M*A*S*H, Tootsie)

In this fast-paced, thrilling journey through time, archaeologist David Preston comes into possession of a baseball supposedly signed by the legendary Ty Cobb in 1908, thanks to Ariyl Moro and her mysterious companion, Jon Ludlo. Except the ball tests out to be an impossible paradox. It was signed with a ballpoint pen (not invented until 193 using ink that's several centuries older. But then, Ariyl and Ludlo aren't who they claim to be either.

Ariyl, a voluptuous 6-foot-3 beauty, turns out to be a tourist from a 22nd century paradise where time travel is the latest craze. Unbeknownst to her, however, her traveling companion, Ludlo, is a psychopath whose thefts are starting to alter history. In a world were even small changes in the timeline can cause catastrophic consequences, Ludlo's actions may completely destroy the future.

To stop Ludlo, David and Ariyl must solve a mystery involving Bronze Age swordsmen, modern-day Nazis, a steampunk world, Albert Einstein, some highly skeptical Founding Fathers, and a Golden Age Hollywood where the murder of a beloved movie star will spell doom for civilization.

Sci-fi meets romantic comedy...with sword-swinging adventure!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Pieces of Her: A Riveting Kidnapping Mystery (A Riveting Kidnapping Mystery Series Book 28 )*


  






*When a child disappears from a winter hiking trip in the woods, a retired detective is forced to confront the past he thought he'd left behind.*

When a child disappears from a winter hiking trip in the woods, local police believe the child wandered off and got lost. Extensive search parties return from the woods empty-handed. The child has vanished into thin air. No footprints in the snow. Nothing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Pineapple Lies: A Pineapple Port Mystery: Book One (Pineapple Port Mysteries 1)*



  






Funny, clean, small-town, sleuth novels—with a touch of romance. The heartwarming relationships between young and old and the quirky world of loveable characters will make Pineapple Port Mysteries your new favorite series!

*Book #1 of the binge-worthy series by Wall Street Journal and USA Today bestselling author Amy Vansant, Pineapple Lies, is a twisty puzzler...*with an ending you won't see coming!

As an orphan adopted by one of Florida's 55+ communities, Charlotte never expected life to be wild. Golf cart racing with her surrogate mothers Mariska and Darla was about as nutty as life got...until she found the hot pawnbroker's mom buried in her backyard.

_Talk about making a lousy first impression..._

Armed with nothing but her wits, Pineapple Port's questionable cast of characters, and a growing crush, Charlotte is determined to solve the mystery of Declan's mother's murder.

Hey, at least this guy's skeletons aren't in his closet.

Throughout the series, you find killers, crazy ex-girlfriends, loving dogs, romance, treasure hunts, government operatives, FBI agents, danger... and a cast of characters almost as funny as they are loving, supportive and brave!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dev Haskell Box Set 1-7 (Dev Haskell - Private Investigator Book 1) *



  






*Books 1-7 in the best selling Dev Haskell series: Russian Roulette, Mr. Swirlee, Bite Me, Bombshell, Tutti-Frutti, Last Shot, and Ting-A Ling.*


Dev Haskell is a P.I. with a foot on both sides of the law. A back slapping, fun loving, ladies man, but best not to cross him. Dev deals in the day to day problems and troubles that come from people making bad decisions. But then, bad decisions make for interesting tales . . .

At the end of the day Dev get's the job done and there's usually a gorgeous woman who says, *"Please, don't ever call me again. Ever!"*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*When You Had Power (Nothing is Promised 1)*



  






*For better, for worse. In sickness and in health.*
It’s a legal vow of care for families in 2050, a world beset by waves of climate-driven plagues.

Power engineer Lucía Ramirez long ago lost her family to one—she’d give anything to take that vow. The Power Islands give humanity a fighting chance, but tending kelp farms and solar lilies is a lonely job. The housing AI found her a family match, saying she should fit right in with the Senegalese retraining expert who’s a force of nature, the ex-Pandemic Corps cook with his own cozy channel, and even the writer who insists everything is stories, all the way down. This family of literal and metaphorical refugees could be the shelter she’s seeking from her own personal storm.

She _needs_ this one to work.

Then an unscheduled power outage and a missing turtle-bot crack open a mystery. Something isn’t right on Power Island One, but every step she takes to solve it, someone else gets there first—and they’re determined to make her unsee what she’s seen. Lucía is an engineer, not a detective, but fixing this problem might cost her the one thing she truly needs: _a home_.

_When You Had Power_ is the first of four tightly-connected novels in a new hopepunk series. It’s about our future, how society will shift and flex like a solar lily in the storms of our own making, and how breaks in the social fabric have to be expected, tended to, and healed. Because we’re in this together, now more than ever before.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Three Dogs in a Row (Cozy Dog Mysteries, Books 1-3 in the Golden Retriever Mystery series): Volume 1 (Golden Retriever Mysteries)*



  






CAN A DOG REALLY SOLVE A MYSTERY? ROCHESTER CAN!

These are the first three books in the charming, cozy Golden Retriever Mystery Series, set in picturesque Bucks County, PA.

In IN DOG WE TRUST, Steve Levitan has returned to his hometown of Stewart's Crossing, after a bad divorce and a brief prison term for computer hacking. While he’s getting his life back together, trying to start a new career in technical writing and reporting regularly to his parole officer, he becomes friendly with his next-door neighbor, Caroline Kelly, and her golden retriever, Rochester.

When Caroline is killed, Steve’s high-school pal, the local police detective, asks him to become the dog’s temporary guardian. With canine charm and doggy love, Rochester begins to win Steve over, and these two unlikely sleuths work to uncover the mystery behind Caroline’s death.

The second book in the series is THE KINGDOM OF DOG. When his mentor, Joe Dagorian, director of admissions at prestigious Eastern College, is murdered during a fund-raising event, Steve Levitan feels obliged to investigate. He and his golden retriever, Rochester, go nose to the ground to dig up clues, including a bloody knife and some curious photographs.

But will Steve’s curiosity and Rochester’s savvy save them when the killer comes calling?
It’s almost time for graduation in book three, DOG HELPS THOSE, and Eastern College is in trouble. A prominent alumna is
dead, and a faulty computer program is jeopardizing student records and financial aid. It’s up to Steve and Rochester to dig into the situation and retrieve the culprits!

Rita Gaines wasn’t a nice person—but she did love her dogs, and most of her clients respected her financial acumen and her talent in training dogs for agility trials. When she’s found dead, there’s a long line of potential suspects from Wall Street whiz kids to doting doggie daddies-- including one of Steve’s former students.

Felae is an art prodigy now studying with Steve’s girlfriend, Lili, chair of Eastern’s Fine Arts department, and Rita hated his controversial senior project. When she tried to have his scholarship cancelled, he threatened to kill her. But is he the villain behind her death?

In between helping Steve’s high school friend Rick track the killer, Rochester practices darting around weave poles and jumping over limbo poles while Steve helps shepherd the college toward the completion of another academic year. It’s spring in Stewart’s Crossing, and old friends – and their dogs—gather together to investigate and eventually, to celebrate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*COVER BLOWN: covert police work clashes with a murder investigation*



  






*Realistic crime fiction set in the unforgiving streets of London*

An advertising executive is found murdered in her luxury London apartment. DI Nash and DS Moretti quickly exhaust the obvious leads when a near identical killing occurs. Though joined in death, initially the only other connection between the two victims is the cat videos on their social media accounts.

Following this tenuous thread, the detectives form a profile of the killer. With Nash drawn away from the case on covert police work, Moretti does his best to bring in a suspect. But suspicions develop in the team when he discovers a direct communication between Nash herself and both victims

If it comes to it, will Nash blow her cover to catch a killer?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Passing Through the Fire: Joshua Lawrence Chamberlain in the Civil War (Emerging Civil War Series)*



  






As the brigade he commanded attacked a Confederate battery on a hill outside Petersburg in July 1864, a bursting shell blew Col. Joshua L. Chamberlain from the saddle and wounded his horse. After the enemy battery skedaddled, the brigade took the hill and dug in, and up came supporting Union guns.

Chamberlain figured the day’s fighting ended. Then an unidentified senior officer ordered his brigade to charge and capture the heavily defended main Confederate line. Chamberlain protested the order, then complied, taking his men forward—until a bullet slammed through his groin and left him mortally wounded.

Miraculously surviving a nighttime battlefield surgery, he returned home to convalesce as a brigadier general following an impromptu deathbed promotion. Struggling with pain and multiple surgeries, Chamberlain debated leaving the army or returning to the fight.

His decision affected upcoming battles, his family, and the rest of his life.

_Passing Through the Fire: Joshua Lawrence Chamberlain in the Civil War_ chronicles Chamberlain’s swift transition from college professor and family man to regimental and brigade commander. A natural leader, he honed his fighting skills at Shepherdstown and Fredericksburg. Praised by his Gettysburg peers for leading the 20th Maine Infantry’s successful defense of Little Round Top—an action that would eventually earn him Civil War immortality—Chamberlain experienced his most intense combat after arriving at Petersburg.

Drawing on Chamberlain’s extensive memoirs and writings and multiple period sources, historian Brian F. Swartz follows Chamberlain across Maryland, Pennsylvania, and Virginia while examining the determined warrior who let nothing prevent him from helping save the United States.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Summer of ’63: Vicksburg and Tullahoma: Favorite Stories and Fresh Perspectives from the Historians at Emerging Civil War *



  






The fall of Vicksburg in July 1863 fundamentally changed the strategic picture of the American Civil War, though its outcome had been anything but certain. Union general Ulysses S. Grant tried for months to capture the Confederate Mississippi River bastion, to no avail. A bold running of the river batteries, followed by a daring river crossing and audacious overland campaign, finally allowed Grant to pen the Southern army inside the entrenched city. The long and gritty siege that followed led to the fall of the city, the opening of the Mississippi to Union traffic, and a severance of Confederacy in two.

In middle Tennessee, meanwhile, the Union Army of the Cumberland brilliantly recaptured thousands of square miles of territory while sustaining fewer than 600 casualties. Commander William S. Rosecrans worried the North would “overlook so great an event because it is not written in letters of blood”—and history proved him right. The Tullahoma Campaign has stood nearly forgotten compared to events along the Mississippi and in south-central Pennsylvania, yet all three major Union armies scored significant victories that helped bring the war closer to an end.

The public historians writing for the popular Emerging Civil War blog, speaking on its podcast, or delivering talks at its annual Emerging Civil War Symposium at Stevenson Ridge in Virginia always present their work in ways that engage and animate audiences. Their efforts entertain, challenge, and sometimes provoke readers with fresh perspectives and insights born from years of working at battlefields, guiding tours, presenting talks, and writing for the wider Civil War community.

_The Summer of ’63: Vicksburg and Tullahoma: Favorite Stories and Fresh Perspectives from the Historians at Emerging Civil War_ is a compilation of some of their favorites, anthologized, revised, and updated, together with several original pieces. Each entry includes helpful illustrations.

This important study, when read with its companion volume _The Summer of ’63: Gettysburg_, contextualizes the major 1863 campaigns in what arguably was Civil War’s turning-point summer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Camp X: SOE school for spies (David Stafford World War II History) *



  






*Camp X was the first secret agent training camp ever to be built in North America.*

Established early in the Second World War by Britain’s Special Operations Executive on the Canadian shore of Lake Ontario, it trained dozens of Americans and Canadians in the arts of secret war including paramilitary skills, close combat, disguise, secret ciphers, propaganda, and undercover operations.

Many of the Camp’s graduates became secret agents in enemy-occupied Europe and Asia. Others were sent to South or Central America to counter Nazi espionage and subversion against the allied war effort. Still others worked at the Camp’s HYDRA radio station responsible for transmitting some of the most sensitive intelligence material to pass between secret services across the Atlantic.

Based on eyewitness accounts and secret files in London, Washington, and Ottawa, the cast of this real life spy adventure also includes Sir William Stephenson (‘Intrepid’), OSS chief ‘Wild Bill’ Donovan, and FBI Director J. Edgar Hoover. This edition includes a new preface by the author bringing the story up to date.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Probability Shadow (Against the Glare of Darkness Book 1)*



  






A single voice in the darkness rails against the fall of civilization, as a great new science fiction saga begins.

"... an engrossing far-future reality of galaxy-spanning civilizations ... His imagination is impressive." -- John Koegh, Booklist

Probability Shadow leads you into a new universe, where imperious humans battle numerous alien species from across the galaxy. But as their wars rage, a twisted remnant of a vanished civilization re-emerges: the Quishiks, an ancient evil who manipulate Probability itself to weaken their prey and slake their thirst for mental energy. Unchecked, their arrival foretells the end of sentient life in the universe.

To stem this crisis, Ambassador Ungent Draaf of Grashard must forge an unlikely alliance of misfits from across the entire political spectrum -- a force of humans, symbiotes, mutants, androids and the ghostly remnants of a vanished civilization -- and somehow unite them behind one seemingly impossible goal: To drive the conquering Quishiks back to their multidimensional prison and restore order.

In a universe dominated by great powers on the verge of collapse, and as the mistakes of the past become the legacy of the future, one question remains: Will sentient life ever rise above the specter of evil?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Rocket Repo: A humorous space opera (Reassembly Book 1)*



  






*You know that little voice in your head? Geddy Starheart's is a 17 million-year-old alien spore named Eli whose ride home just got jacked.*

After a long career as a henchman, Geddy had more enemies than friends, so he headed home to Earth 2 to lay low. Unfortunately, an industrial accident turned it into the galaxy's biggest airport bathroom, and everyone bailed for Earth 3. Everyone but Geddy.

For a guy who just wanted to be left alone, inhaling an ancient being was a tough break. But he sucked it up and hand-built a ship that could return Eli to his home world. Seven long years later, she was ready for her maiden flight. By the next morning, it was gone.

Without his one-of-a-kind ship, Geddy can't get himself off-planet or Eli out of his head. Their quest to get it back takes them on a hilarious, page-turning adventure through the cosmos — and closer to a dark conspiracy that would plunge a knife into the very heart of the universe.

Or something like that.

Fans of space opera and antihero comedies will love the witty, fast-paced humor and heart of the _Reassembly_ series, as will anyone with voices in their head.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Enigma Wraith (The Enigma Series Book 4) *



  






Destructive code from the darknet is holding cities, banks, and power grids hostage!

A mysterious pair of cyber pirates, known as Mephisto and Callisto, launch a plot to deliver destructive software payloads for computer domination. Their agenda looks like blackmail for financial gain, but their true goals are far more menacing and devastating.

Random events at a hydroelectric plant, a financial institution, and a winery seem connected by an insidious virus hack attacking system vulnerabilities. This wraith strikes then vanishes without a trace.

Are these all a glimpse of the new viral danger of the Ghost Code designed for mass devastation everywhere on the globe?

In an intriguing game of digital cat and mouse with assassins from the Darknet has R-Group's technology experts, Jacob, Petra, and Quip, pitted against their most nefarious enemies to date. Stretching their considerable talents to the max, they struggle to track down the source of the Ghost Code and craft a solution that will secure global technology infrastructure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Althea Rose Mystery Boxed Set: (Books 1-3 + 2 Novellas): A Paranormal Cozy Mystery*



  






*From New York Times and USA Today bestselling author Tricia O’Malley comes a magically fun and addictive mystery series. *


One Tequila: Tequila Key is just like any other small town and I'm just like any other small town psychic. Scratch that. Tequila Key is a world onto itself and some people might think that I am one crayon short of the box. 

And, if we're being totally honest, Tequila Key is just like any other small town – if that town boasts a voodoo priestess and a few white witches for flavor. Turquoise blue water and the best margaritas this side of Mexico make it hard to leave. 

I'm Althea Rose, co-owner of Luna Rose Potions & Tarot Shop, and I've just stumbled into a love triangle while trying to save my best friend from being accused of murder. 

See? Just like any other small town. 


Tequila For Two:

There’s always one in the bunch.

The one who takes things a little too seriously – a little too far. The fanatic, if you will.

When a radical Pagan group blows into Tequila Key to celebrate the autumnal equinox, Althea Rose’s psychic senses start tingling. She goes on full alert after meeting Horace, a Gandalf wannabe who reminds Althea of an old man playing dress up. One look into his pale eyes sets her straight, and soon Althea’s best friend Luna is forcing her to learn a magickal protection spell before they investigate Horace and his festival. To make matters worse, Althea botches the spell and the results are…interesting to say the least.

Oh, and about that love life of hers? There’s no time for love when bodies start turning up on deserted beaches. Soon, Althea is in way over her head as the full moon starts to rise and the clock counts down on the killer wandering Tequila Key’s quiet streets.

Tequila will Kill Ya: (Novella- 106 pages)

Tequila Key’s local white witch, Luna Lavelle, has been looking forward to celebrating All Hallows’ Eve with her new Wiccan group for months now. Little does she know that her perfect weekend is about to be ruined by a strange curse that descends upon Tequila Key. Together with voodoo priestess Miss Elva, Luna must work against the clock to save the residents of Tequila Key.

When handsome Dr. James gets involved in the fight, Luna realizes that it isn’t just her life that is in danger – her heart is on the line too.


Three Tequilas:

It’s hard to resist a good old-fashioned treasure hunt.

And far be it from Althea Rose to do so. Even if her boyfriend, Cash, is less than thrilled about it. When an esteemed institute in London hires Althea and her dive master buddy, Trace, to document a high-stakes treasure expedition, they are pulled into a game that neither of them had realized they were playing.

In a race to find a rare Aztec emerald lost on a sunken pirate ship, Althea is forced to use every trick in her book to stay alive.

Even magick.

Tequila Shots & Valentine Knots: (Novella- 67 pages)

Valentine’s Day has arrived in Tequila Key and Miss Elva, the resident Voodoo Priestess, has been asked to concoct a love potion for a couple that needs some extra spice in their marriage.

When her pirate ghost, Rafe, sees the potion and thinks it is for Miss Elva – all hell breaks loose.

Get swept along on a fun Valentine's Day story in quaint Tequila Key.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*American Terrorist (The Rayna Tan Action Thriller Series Book 1)*



  






*It’s up to one badass woman to save America from an evil terrorist plot, in this fast-paced Rayna Tan action thriller from Wes Lowe.*

Rayna is the woman you don’t want to cross. Intelligent, drop-dead gorgeous and absolutely lethal. As ex-special forces, she knows her way around a gun…and hand- to-hand combat.

Still hurting from the murder of her boyfriend, she seeks vengeance by joining forces with Fidelitas, a clandestine vigilante organization targeting international crime.

Meanwhile, in Iraq, a violent and sociopathic brother-and-sister duo make plans to wreak havoc on America. And they’ll readily kill anyone who gets in their way.

As the atrocities pile up, Fidelitas uncovers a warning of their apocalyptic plans, and send in their unspoken ace-in-the-hole.

The problem is, Rayna has no idea who she is looking for, or what the warning means.

Little does she know, she’s walking right into the line of fire.

And things are about to heat up.

Can Rayna unravel the endgame details before it’s too late?

Or is America’s proudest holiday about to turn into its worst nightmare?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Terminal Agenda (The Severance Series Book 1) *



  






*When the only form of justice that counts is your own.*

For fans of suspense thrillers – a tense tale of murder, conspiracy and revenge.

When a murder case lands on the desk of an experienced cop with an unblemished record, it looks like business as usual. But solving this one will test his principles right to the breaking point …

One sunny summer morning in the City of London, an archaeological researcher just back from India is gunned down as he leaves a coffee shop. Who did it, and why? That’s the question facing DCI Nick Severance as he investigates his latest murder case.

When the answers lead to a conspiracy that could endanger the lives of thousands of innocent people, Nick has his hands full. But when they also threaten to destroy the woman he loves, he makes a choice that changes his life forever.

If you like your thrillers with an international setting and a touch of the exotic, then this one is for you.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Bad Traffick: A Leine Basso Thriller*



  






*Dangerous obsessions take center stage when a former assassin and a homicide detective race against the clock to find a missing girl before she's sold to the highest bidder.*

Identified as a person of interest in three cold case murders she didn't commit, retired assassin Leine Basso accepts a temporary position as a security specialist for A-list actor Miles Fournier. Soon, a woman contacts Miles, claiming to be his long-lost sister. Her twelve-year-old daughter, Mara, has been abducted and she's desperate to get her back.

Leine learns from a contact that Mara escaped, but the traffickers are determined to track her down and deliver her to their powerful client. Running out of time, Leine must find Mara before they do, or she will be lost forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Pushing Brilliance: (Kyle Achilles, Book 1)*



  






*HE DIDN'T DO IT.
He really didn't.
But proving it,
will be a killer.*

Imagine Harrison Ford's THE FUGITIVE meets Tom Clancy's HUNT FOR RED OCTOBER.
⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯
*"The best book I've read, bar none." --Ed Wiseman*
⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯⎯

Framed for murder and on the run, former Olympic biathlete Kyle Achilles is also in the crosshairs of assassins' guns. Why? He has no idea. He's fighting blind against two master strategists and one extraordinary invention--known as Brillyanc.

Achilles' only ally is the other prime suspect, a beautiful Russian mathematician who is either the best or worst person to ever enter his life. Katya was engaged to Achilles' brother -- before he died.

Chasing clues while dodging bullets, Achilles and Katya race around the globe, uncovering a conspiracy conceived in Moscow, born in Silicon Valley, and destined to demolish both the White House and the Kremlin. Along the way a lost soul finds purpose, a broken heart confronts forbidden love, and America gains a new hero.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Superdreadnought 1: A Military AI Space Opera*



  






*Alone and unafraid. Sometimes you prevent war by hunting down your enemies.*
Integrated with a superdreadnought, the artificial intelligence known as Reynolds takes his ship across the universe in search of the elusive Kurtherians. He comes to a revelation. He’s better in the company of living creatures.

_He needs a crew. He needs information. And he needs to continue his search and destroy mission._

Needing a crew and getting a crew are two completely different things. Reynolds is out of his element as he tries to reach out and make friends. Through it all, he has his vessel, the superdreadnought, the most powerful warship in the galaxy.

*Or so he believes.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Kelly's Koffee Shop (Cedar Bay Cozy Mystery Series Book 1) *



  






*Her goddaughter was the envy of the small town. Smart and talented, she was looking forward to her high school graduation and then attending a prestigious college back East. Her life seemed perfect. It wasn't.*

The residents of Cedar Bay come to Kelly's Koffee Shop for breakfast, lunch, and lots of gossip. Kelly serves it all up as she works to solve the murder of the high school Homecoming Queen, her goddaughter.

The local townspeople can't believe what's happened in their sleepy little Oregon seaside town. Kelly identifies five prime suspects, but which one did it?

Follow Kelly, her boxer dog, Rebel, and her boyfriend, Sheriff Mike, as they hunt for the killer in a murder that's shocked the small town of Cedar Bay.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Crossed By Death (Stitches In Crime Book 1)*



  






*Salvaging from historic buildings isn’t supposed to require reporting a murder.*

When salvage expert and historian Paisley Sutton crawls into an abandoned store with a house attached, she certainly isn’t expecting to find a body on site. But soon, her discovery sends Paisley on an expedition through history that links this murder to the one that led the previous owners to abandon the building in the first place. And someone doesn’t want her to salvage this story from the wreckage.

_Can Paisley preserve herself and her young son while also uncovering the stories that matter most?_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Hunting Ground (The Deuce Mora Series Book 2)*



  






*DEUCE MORA DOESN’T SHY AWAY FROM FIGHTS – SHE PICKS THEM. THE BIGGER THE BETTER.*
Although, to be fair, this one is brought to her by a dog with a bone in his teeth. In Jean Heller’s first Deuce Mora mystery, the scrappy female sleuth tangled with the mob; this time out she’s on the wrong side of the NSA, the FBI _and_ the CIA. At a minimum. *Fans of hard-boiled female protagonists should hang onto their fedoras-- this one’s an action-packed extravaganza!*

The grisly discovery of a human bone while Deuce is out for a hike with handsome arson investigator Mark Hearst leads to the unearthing of a vast burial field, a human trafficking ring, and international intrigue. The pull-no-punches columnist-- and meticulous detective-- keeps turning up information, bit by bit, only to find some Fed in her face, at her door, emerging from the shadows, always guarding the edges of the story, insisting it will not be told. Yes, the Feds are aware of the trafficking ring; yes, they have a plan to move on it; no, Deuce can’t be told about the plan; and under no circumstances can she write about its existence.

This is the story of a lifetime-- bigger than the Vinnie Colangelo story, which earned Deuce and the Journal a Pulitzer, and, for once, she has the support of her editor, but the Journal’s lawyer appears daily, bringing warnings about “national security.” What, Deuce seethes, could _be_ a greater matter of national security than the safety of the city’s children, who are being kidnapped and murdered?

And this story has become very personal for Deuce, as she herself admits, lamenting her loss of objectivity. The hard-hitting journalist has fallen hard for a new guy: a savvy and charming eight-year-old boy named Charles with the face of an angel and the possibility of a bright future, but at great risk due to a life in foster care. Already the street-smart kid has revealed a depth of knowledge about the failures of DCFS and the machinery meant to protect him. For Deuce, every child reported missing and every new body discovered in the hunting ground has Charles’s face. But while she’s racing to break the case wide open, her life and her career are threatened on all sides; she has to wonder where-- or if-- the Feds will stop to contain the horrific truth.

But break wide open it does, racing to an outrageous surprise ending that seems shockingly … plausible, and Deuce learns first-hand the lesson that sometimes the only way to accomplish a great good is to commit unthinkable evil, and then learn to live with the consequences. Author Heller does a masterful job of expanding the story-- and her canvas-- from a simple murder mystery to an ever-widening crime thriller, and finally to an international conspiracy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Hated (The Detective Jericho Series Book 3)*



  






A dead body is discovered sitting on a lifeguard chair at Indian Wells beach. Across the victim’s forehead, scrawled with a felt pen, are the numbers 6-8-8-6. This mysterious clue leads Detective Jericho into the subculture of Hate, where violent crimes are committed with impunity, vicious gangs and secret organizations flourish, and disloyalty is punished by death. Has the murdered man fallen victim to these racist hate mongers? Or is something even more sinister at work?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*GUNNER: An Alton Rhode Mystery (ALTON RHODE MYSTERIES Book 5)*



  






THE HITMAN IN MY KITCHEN WASN'T THERE TO SHOOT ME. HE WANTED MY HELP TO RIGHT A WRONG.***The hired killer, himself a proud veteran, felt betrayed when he unknowingly killed a Medal of Honor winner. He wants to settle the score. But there is a problem. The secretive assassin doesn't know who gave the order for the hit. But he believes I can find out. He's trusted me with his life in combat. After all, I was his old "skipper" -- and he thought I could do the impossible.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*When Graveyards Yawn (The Apocalypse Trilogy Book 1)*



  






When the Change came, people stopped aging, the dead rose from their graves, it started raining and it’s been raining ever since. But a guy's still got to make a living doesn't he?

MURDER IS STILL MURDER IN GREASETOWN - A dead lawyer enters the office of Wildclown Investigations and hires the detective to find his killer. Wildclown and his dead sidekick Elmo soon find themselves entangled in a battle for control of a secret that offers either hope or doom for humanity. WHEN GRAVEYARDS YAWN takes the reader to a unique setting that mixes gothic horror with the two-fisted pragmatism of a hard-boiled detective novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*ONLY THE DEAD DON'T DIE: An Apocalyptic Saga - Book 1*



  






*Surviving the pandemic’s un-deadly aftermath is only the beginning!*

The Super Summer flu brings mankind to its knees in the grisliest way possible. A few survive: the unlucky ones, the immune, and those relishing a life of lawlessness. This is their story. Experience the End Times through their eyes and face their fears as they struggle to outwit the evil holding Earth hostage.

Amongst the survivors, there’s Scarlett, the heartbroken schoolteacher who mopes around her condo, oblivious to the pandemic. There’s Dean, the retired no-nonsense handyman who spends his days fishing and avoiding society. And there’s Justin, the geeky college student who opts-out of his family’s annual vacay to work on his latest computer app, secluded in a basement. They are preoccupied with their own lives.

Until . . . they realize the bizarre reality unraveling around them.

With hope as their last weapon of defense, they must learn to survive the creeper-infested world without sacrificing their own humanity as they discover the dark fate of the human race. But, for the unscrupulous Stockton Boys, the pandemic is an apocalyptic thrill-ride. Morality is merely a weakness they eagerly exploit.

This is the first book in the *Only the Dead Don’t Die* series. Check out the novel fans say begins like an eerie Hitchcockian tale and morphs into a post-apocalyptic saga. The author’s engaging characters immerse you along their perilous journeys, for humanity is heartbeats away from extinction!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Free Fire Zone: A Near Future Thriller - Book 1 (The Collapse Trilogy)*



  






*Free Fire Zone*-a combat zone in which there are no restrictions on the use of fire power, everyone was a target men, women and children.

Vin Tanner has worked in the Wild Areas and Free Fire Zones for ten years. He’d joined the Resource Security Force to assure the scarce food, and water was evenly distributed in the wastelands. Yet over the years his orders had changed, it had become stand by, stand down and just report as gangs and lawlessness grew rampant. Corporations in the city thrived while ordinary men and women struggled daily to survive this growing nightmare. He could not stand by and say nothing anymore. He had protested the Free Fire Zone designation.

Now he was one of the hunted. He had no idea why a Special Action squad was trying to kill him. All he knew was that they were chasing him through urban wasteland that had been part of the City State of New York. He and his team were not important enough to rate a Corporate Special Action squad; they had gotten in the way of something. Something or someone who was much bigger and more important than a Resource Security team.

They now had to fight the gangs as well as Corporate Special Action team to find out who or what was the real target.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Ragnarök Conspiracy (INTEL 1)*



  






*Choose Your Enemy Wisely.*
_"Outrageously entertaining: epic, explosive, subversive, engaged and compassionate, like a Michael Bay movie written by Aaron Sorkin."_ -Chris Brookmyre, author of Where The Bodies Are Buried

A Western terrorist organization targets Muslims around the world, and FBI agent John Savas is drawn into a web of international intrigue. To solve the case, he must put aside the death of his son and work with a man who symbolizes all he has come to hate. Both are drawn into a race against time to stop the plot of an American bin Laden and prevent a global catastrophe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Field One*



  






All life extinct in 64 years: The data couldn’t lie.
Archive’s conclusion was simple: To escape, make Time.
Their solution was complex: 7 billion people must never know.

Their solution is failing.

The future lies with a high-functioning sociopath,
a child genius fascinated by time,
an officially retired space program,
and Field One...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Paper*



  






Ken Wyman is having the worst week of his life, but it only gets worse when his uncle dies and leaves him millions in counterfeit cash. Now everyone from petty criminals to the FBI are after Ken while he tries to find his estranged father and win back his girlfriend. How much money is real and how much is counterfeit? Find out in Paper.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Olympus Project: The Phoenix Series Book 1 *



  






Rescued by strangers from a watery grave and given a new identity.
The Phoenix is a stone-cold killer.
An ideal fit for the Olympus Project, a secret organisation fighting injustice.

In the first story in this thriller series, Phoenix meets the five senior Olympians who occupy the Project’s HQ at Larcombe Manor. Erebus, the elderly gentleman who started the Project. Athena, his beautiful lieutenant. Minos, Alastor and Thanatos, all of whom have a personal reason to join the cause.

Phoenix receives specialist training from ex-SAS operative, Rusty Scott and has cosmetic surgery to mask his true identity even further. To prove to Erebus he can match the Project’s high standards he undertakes three solo missions.

Phoenix demonstrates his ability to exact revenge and right wrongs in his inimitable style. Erebus is content but is concerned whether his protégé can take the final step. Always a loner, can Phoenix work as part of a team to prevent a terrorist attack in Central London?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Death After Evensong (Masters and Green Book 2) *



  






*The body was found in the village school.*

The vicar of Rooksby-le-Soken in East Anglia was found on Monday morning on a classroom floor with a hole through his heart—but no trace of the bullet. Indubitably he had been killed on the spot, the blood on the wall behind him was proof of that.

Detective Chief Inspector George Masters was sent by the Yard to sort things out and decided the method was less important than the motive. From his headquarters in the local pub Masters began his delving into the private lives of the villagers and soon discovered that the vicar was a much unloved incumbent.

No one had a good word for him and quite a number had considerably less than that. The publican and his Italian wife, with an attractive, still unwed daughter of twenty-eight, the local G.P. and his obstreperous son who ran a joint practice, the village carpenter, and the schoolmaster with a grudge, were only a few of the suspects Masters unearthed in twenty-four hours.

In a few days he had raked up enough dirt to put a lot of them on the spot. But in the end it was his capacity for remembering significant details and fitting them into the jigsaw that sorted out the man and the method.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*I Was Just a Radioman: The Memoirs of a WW2, Pearl Harbor Survivor*



  






*Their hearts were strong, and their courage endless.*

Pearl Harbor survivor, Black Cat radioman, and decorated WW 2 veteran. ARM H. P. Lawrence, tells the true story of the fight against the Japanese in this compilation of his memoirs.

One of only a handful of non-Native American code-talkers, H. P. Lawrence became a member of an elite fighting force, the Black Cats. Flying in their nocturnal missions, the Cats claws were sharp and their aim deadly.

From devastation to victory, the story of these brave men−the deadly, mysterious, and illusive Black Cats is a journey into the past where nightmares came true and hatred reigned. A time in history we should never, ever forget.

The day which will live in infamy…was just the beginning.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Renegade Redhead (Alien Alliance Book 1)*



  






Sasha Kelty joins the Intergalactic Guard to get into space where she’s always wanted to be. Her off-the-charts military testing gets her placed on an experimental ship bound for the outer reaches of known space. Once in the void, her willingness to question authority, uninhibited behavior, love of ancient ‘rock and roll’ music, and absolute sense of right and wrong, put her in disfavor with the ship’s crew. After rescuing an enormous alien war-dog, then blowing an alien slaver camp sky-high with her own brand of energy magic, Sasha is considered a freak of nature and disavowed. Set adrift in space, she collects a family of like-wise disenfranchised, yet talented, aliens and sets out to command her own future, ship, company, and planet. Nothing will stop this renegade redhead once she’s on a roll.

For lovers of science fiction, science fiction and fantasy, chick lit, romance science fiction, romance action and adventure, space opera, womens fiction and anyone who admires a good woman doing what she wants.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Sigian Bracelet *



  






*Over one thousand years ago, an alien fleet locked the Antyran star system inside a weird space distortion. Now it is time to find their secrets.*

On a beautiful summer morning some 1,250 years before the start of our story, the fleet of an advanced civilization arrived on the Antyran home planet. It wasn’t a pleasant encounter - at least not for the Antyrans, because the aliens burned their ice cities to the ground and locked the whole star system inside a space distortion that held them captive ever since, hiding the stars.
After such an awesome display of destruction, they went back to where they came, but not before investing an Antyran, called Baila I, as the ruler of the world.
Despite the constant barriers imposed by the long string of Bailas, and the ever-hotter wall of fire created by the light of the star trapped in the distortion field—which reminded them of their pledge of obedience to the sky masters—the Antyrans progressed. After they developed their first fusion engines, they built colonies on the other two planets inside the distortion.
And then, on another beautiful day, the discovery of a few fragments from an ancient spaceship buried in a ravine on one of the recently colonized worlds will open up the chest of madness.

Gillabrian, or Gill, as friends use to call him, is an Antyran archaeologist. After stumbling upon the terrible secrets of the alien visitors, he finds himself in the unenviable position of being hunted on all the Antyran worlds, and not only there.
The path laid before Gill forces him to change, to discover that he has the strength to overcome his fears and make the right choices even against overwhelming odds. But beyond that, he is compelled to explore the meaning of being alive, to glimpse the fine line between life and death, and find how technology would eventually blur their boundary.
Being thrown in the river of madness, he will reach the point where any choice is a bad choice, when defeating a foe could open the path for an even greater evil, when the light at the end of the tunnel is the hideous grin of a technological singularity bent on assimilating everything, its tentacles as long as the Universe.
Will our hero prevail and find a way to keep the secrets of the Sigian Bracelet?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Armstrong Station (Requiem's Run Book 1)*



  






*In space, helping a stranger can get you killed, or worse…*

Armstrong Station is the busiest spaceport in the system where you can buy almost anything. Even a runaway slave.

Something unexpected happens on a routine stop at Luna’s Armstrong Station which threatens to upend Melanie Destin’s life and put her and the crew of the _Requiem_ in mortal peril.

When she chooses to help a stowaway, Mel discovers that the young woman has a secret; one that will endanger anyone who encounters her.

On the run from a corrupt police inspector, and unable to trust any of her underworld contacts, Mel must navigate the dangerous criminal underbelly of Lunar society in search of a way to get them both safely off world.

Roaming across the Solar System, a reluctant and unlikely heroine sets herself against overwhelming odds, and she’s not going to take crap from anyone who stands in her way.

Can Mel get herself out of this mess without someone dying?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Disappeared: A Space Opera Adventure Series (The New Dawn Book 1)*



  






*A cosmic conflict. A misguided act of charity. Will her attempt at generosity lead to her destruction?*

Corey's been running her entire life. And after escaping a foster home and an abusive ex, she's finally found hope as a spaceship pilot for a dilapidated freighter. But when Corey offers a vagrant at the spaceport a cup of coffee, a heap of trouble descends on her ship, threatening the lives of her entire crew.

Fighting for survival against stowaways, raiders, and a vicious teleporting assassin, Corey must choose whether to trust her crew or betray them to save herself. *Are the people who saved her from her past worth her life and her future?*

The Disappeared is the gripping first novel of the New Dawn science fiction thriller series. The crew of Firefly meets the ascended beings of Stargate in a cosmic space adventure too big for one realm to handle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Chosen: Book 1 of The Beautiful Ones trilogy (The Cassandra Programme Series)*



  






*When Olivia and DeAnn were recruited into a secretive organization, they had no idea they’d accidentally find themselves on a field mission. Unprepared and unqualified, will they rise up to the challenge?*
Olivia is a British lawyer trying to start a family with her less than enthusiastic boyfriend. But when her happily-ever-after fails to materialize, hoping for a change, she tries for a job with the mysterious Cassandra Programme.

Meanwhile, on the other side of the Pond, DeAnn has everything a woman could want: a prestigious career as a geneticist, a spotless, childless, successful life. Yet it all feels hollow somehow. Perhaps a new career in Cambridge could be the answer?

As soon as the two women set eyes on each other, it’s instant dislike. As they vie for the top spots in the increasingly strange competition, it becomes clear that this is not your run-of the-mill organization. *Some of The Cassandra Programme’s secrets are worth killing for and some secrets… could get them killed.*

Their lives at stake, will Olivia and DeAnn find a way to survive? And what if the Cassandra Programme’s secrets were beyond anything they’d ever imagined?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Kittyzen's Arrest: Cozy Mystery (Country Cottage Mysteries Book 1)*



  






An innkeeper who reads minds. An ornery detective. And a trail of bodies. Cider Cove is the premier destination for murder.

*Kittyzen's Arrest is a USA TODAY bestselling novel!*

My name is Bizzy Baker, and I can read minds—not every mind, not every time but most of the time, and believe me when I say it’s not all it’s cracked up to be. ***Includes RECIPE***Bizzy Baker runs the Country Cottage Inn, has the ability to pry into the darkest recesses of both the human and animal mind, and has just stumbled upon a body. With the help of her kitten, Fish, a mutt named Sherlock Bones and an ornery yet dangerously good looking homicide detective, Bizzy is determined to find the killer. *Cider Cove, Maine is the premier destination for fun and relaxation. But when a body turns up, it’s the premier destination for murder. The Country Cottage Inn is known for its hospitality. Leaving can be murder.A laugh out loud cozy mystery by New York Times Bestseller Addison Moore and her partner in cozy crime, USA TODAY bestselling author Bellamy Bloom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Slater & Norman Mysteries Boxed Set 1 (Dave Slater Mystery Novel Box Sets) *



  






This boxed set comprises the first four books in the series, including:

*DEATH OF A TEMPTRESS

One missing woman.

Two scapegoats looking to put the record straight.*

Ruth Thornhill went missing six months ago, but when asked to investigate Dave Slater soon finds enough discrepancies between the original case file and the facts to realise there’s been a cover-up. Curiosity aroused, he begins to ask questions and rattle some cages. When someone tries to push him under a London bus, Slater knows he’s onto something big, but now the stakes have been raised his boss insists he needs help.

Slater is horrified to find his partner is new to the station and rumoured to be as good as useless, but his boss insists, he has no choice. It turns out new partner DS Norman Norman isn’t quite as hopeless as rumour suggests and, just like Slater, has also crossed paths with the Serious Crime Unit.

The stakes get higher still when they uncover some disturbing connections to the missing woman. These include a Chinese businessman, an online escort agency, a top London banker and, most dangerous of all, senior officers from the Serious Crime Unit.

*Can the new partners uncover the full story, or is this going to be the first and the last case they work together?

JUST A COINCIDENCE

How can a body appear in the middle of a patch of long grass without leaving tracks?

It couldn’t just drop from the sky, could it?*

As they begin examining the scene a dog arrives carrying a stick. Or, maybe it isn’t a stick. In fact, now he can see it properly, Slater recognises it as a bone, and he’s pretty sure it’s human….

Finding more than one body near a quiet English woodland would seem to be quite a coincidence, but with years between their deaths it can’t be.

_*Or, can it?*_

*FLORENCE

What if you had a guilty secret you’d rather no-one else knew?*

How bad would it have to be for you to commit murder to keep it quiet?

A little old man has been found dead in his home. It’s sad, but these things happen all the time. Dave Slater takes a look but sees nothing suspicious to report. Then the old man’s house is ransacked. Of course, it could be an opportunist burglar, but Slater gets the feeling someone is looking for something specific.

Maybe he was wrong about the old man’s death, but what secret did he know that would cost his life?

_*Slater & Norman feel the answer must be in the past, but how far back do you have to go to find it?*_

*THE WRONG MAN

Who is most likely to kill a woman?

Statistics say it’s more likely to be someone they know, not a stranger.*

Fingers are soon pointing at murdered Diana Woods’ ex-husband, Ian, who appears to be everyone’s prime suspect. But Dave Slater has his doubts. What people have been led to think they know and what they actually know aren’t always the same thing.

It’s becoming clear Diana was very believable, but was she as squeaky clean as everyone suggests, or was she hiding something?

New evidence leads to a new suspect, but everything seems to be just a bit too obvious. Something doesn’t add up.

_*If only Slater could put his finger on it.*_

The Slater & Norman Mystery series is a blend of character, suspense and humour, that never takes itself too seriously.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Heart Strike: Mystery, Crime, Romance, Suspense (A Linda Darby Mystery Book 4) *



  






A Linda Darby Mystery - Book 4

An International Thriller:
The President of the United States assigns Ryan Testler a cloak-and-dagger mission to Europe in pursuit of support for his new doctrine dealing with the Middle East. Linda Darby accompanies Ryan to create the look of a couple of tourists. That cover story fails. Meanwhile, back in Washington, D.C., a lone terrorist, after four years as a sleeper, is activated. He wants to complete his sworn duty and make his family in Egypt proud. At the same time, his years in America as a sleeper has given him a different view of the country and its people. He struggles with this conflict as Ryan Testler leads the government's efforts to locate him before its too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Mouse of Cards (Magic Market Mysteries Book 4)*



  






*A cursed sleuth. A gallery of secrets. Will this cryptic case be her last?*
Pet psychic Jolene is still plagued by a hex that keeps her powers on a leash. So when her detective crush asks for help solving a strange murder at the Museum of Magical Artifacts, she hopes to find clues to break her own sorcerous chains. But faced with a web of lies, Jolene’s secret shifter identity might be the very thing that sets her in the killer’s sights.

Along with her not-quite-boyfriend’s lie-sniffing German Shepherd, Jolene puts her nose to the ground to spring a trap on the culprit. But with the elusive villain apparently able to vanish into thin air, she fears her buried past could come back to bite her.

Can Jolene disenchant her own jinx before a murderer casts the fatal blow?

_Mouse of Cards_ is the fourth book in the bewitching Magic Market paranormal cozy mystery series. If you like talking animal sidekicks, delicious riddles, and tough female leads, then you’ll love Erin Johnson’s enchanting tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Behind the Forgotten Front: A WWII Novel*



  






*75 years after WWII headlines of Pearl Harbor, Normandy and Hiroshima hit the press, the China-Burma-India Theater was brought to light in Behind the Forgotten Front.*

It's 1942, and Harry Flynn leaves behind the love of his life to journey into East Asia, a world of tigers, elephants, and the Himalayan Mountains. He enlists to fight, expecting to find the thrill of danger and honor of military service. Instead, Harry is ordered to the Forgotten Front in the Indian subcontinent as an ordinary supply officer. There, General Joseph 'Vinegar Joe' Stilwell is constructing a 'road to nowhere' through Japanese-occupied Burma—and he’s willing to complete it at any cost.

In an exotic world with Naga headhunters, opium-smoking Kachin tribesmen, and marauders who scorn both life and death, Harry must entrust his life to others if he is to survive the war. During a time when boys are forced to come of age on the battlefield, and where death and insanity seem to be the only ways out, Harry must find what makes his life worth living.

The lessons learned in WWII apply to all wars where men walk away carrying unspeakable memories about the lives that could have been. _Behind the Forgotten Front_ takes you to the overlooked battles in the China-Burma-India Theater of World War II and shows you that history is about facts driven by the passions and sometimes the mistakes of real people.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Blood Orphan : A Tom Grant Novel (The Tom Grant Series Book 1)*



  






'Tom sits on the floor studying the two dead bodies in front of him. It's been a while since he killed. Like riding a bike... only messier.' Tom Grant, disgraced government agent and functioning alcoholic, is assigned a simple job. Take Isabella Wirth from a banquet before a contract killer puts a bullet in her head.An opportunity to redeem himself. A babysitting job. For one night. Isabella, code breaker at a secret intelligence agency is assigned her own job. Seduce Tom and lure him to a hotel room. In the space of twenty-four hours, a secret Isabella has kept for ten years unravels, and they discover their pasts are intrinsically connected.Pursued through the streets of Paris, Tom and Isabella must evade a relentless killer in a deadly game of cat and mouse, while seeking revenge in an effort to reconcile the past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Treasure Templari: Templars, Nazis and the Holy Grail (Templars in America Series Book 9)*



  






Historians Cameron Thorne and Amanda Spencer-Gunn uncover a stolen painting which the Nazis believed was a secret map to the Holy Grail and the lost treasure of the Knights Templar. Hitler planned to weaponize the Holy Grail and monetize the treasure as part of his campaign of world dominance. Cam and Amanda just want to find the legendary artifacts. The Nazis failed because they were unable to decipher the secret Templar clues left in the painting. Cam and Amanda may fail—perhaps fatally—because a group of modern-day Nazis remain obsessed with finishing Hitler’s work.

A thriller based on actual artwork, artifacts and events. Illustrated. Not recommended for readers with strong religious beliefs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Good Will Son *



  






The Good Will Son is a memoir by the son of two orphans from the Good Will Home in Hinckley, Maine. David’s father, deeply affected by his experience as a Marine in WWII, was excessively passive and introspective. His mother – molested as a child by her alcoholic father – found religion and carried her faith to extremes. David moved from a life with a religious fanatic to hell as an Army enlisted man in Vietnam. When he returned from war, he returned to an ungrateful nation. He found comfort among the hospitable people of the South while attending college in Memphis. After college, he joined the Marine Corps and became a helicopter pilot – eventually flying President Reagan in Marine One and commanding a helicopter training squadron. This memoir contains forty-four stories that cover David Libbey’s life from his early days living in a barn with sheep and chickens to his later years flying the President of the United States and beyond. These stories touch on some tragic events and loss of friends that occurred while he was in the Army and Marine Corps. They also tell of friends, loved ones, and interesting relatives who changed the course of David’s life. The Good Will Son is a mosaic of adventure, love, loss, heartbreak and recovery with a humorous ending.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Ally (The Planet Home Trilogy Book 1)*



  






*Hidden away, buried for centuries. Until now.*

Deep in space, the inhabitants of Planet Home regularly dig up broken-down relics of war, but this time, they’ve discovered something different: a map with a cryptic destination. The location is meant to be found, but only few people know about it—including Royah.

As the town she lives in is becoming increasingly dangerous every day, while the only food source inexplicably dying out, someone must go east. The map likely holds secrets that will help them survive. Royah decides the quest will be hers.

Maybe she can discover why humans were sent to the planet in the first place. Maybe she can save her mom. Maybe she can save the entire human race.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Heirs of Earth (Children of Earthrise Book 1) *



  






We hide in shadows. Our planet is lost. We are the last humans, and we must go home.

Two thousand years ago, aliens destroyed Earth. Our fleets shattered. Billions died. The last humans fled a burning planet, heading to the stars.

Today we are still refugees. Hungry. Afraid. Our enemies hunt us everywhere.

So we hide. On distant asteroids. In rundown space stations. In deep caves on frozen worlds. And we dream.

Of green hills. Blue skies. Golden fields. We dream of Earth.

And for the first time, we have hope.

A few of us, just a handful of brave souls, form the Heirs of Earth. We are humans who stand tall. Who fight back. Aliens call us terrorists. The humans we save call us heroes. We have starships, weapons, and warriors. We can bring humanity home.

Earth is far. We have not seen her in many generations. But we have not forgotten. Earth is our heritage. Earth is our birthright. We will return!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Becky Tibbs: A Medium's Mystery Series, Books 1-5: A Cozy Ghost Mystery series *



  






*In this five-book cozy mystery boxed-set, Becky Tibbs sees ghosts... and she is not afraid to help them!*
For the second boxed-set that includes books six through ten, look for this ASIN: B08W4MRXJ2
Join Becky as she solves many mysteries in this light, clean, airy, and informative series. 
*Fans of the television series Ghost Whisperer, The Dead Files, and Medium will enjoy this series.Cozy mystery? Check. Ghosts? Check.Ghost Animals? Check. Amateur Sleuth? Check.*

Becky has the gift the same as her brother and sister. The only difference is that her siblings don’t want anything to do with their paranormal abilities and they’ll do anything in their power to drown out those disembodied souls who plead for help.Award-winning author, Chariss K. Walker, has combined the first five books in Becky Tibbs: A North Carolina Medium's Mystery Series in one download for your reading convenience. This book includes:•A Medium's Birthday Surprise #1•A Medium's Thanksgiving Table #2•A Medium's Christmas Gift #3•A Medium's Valentine's Day Delight #4•A Medium's Easter Epiphany #5


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Fatal Deception (Emerald City Thriller Book 5)*



  






*"Cole's sound thriller focuses on the machinations of a dubious self-help organization...the timely concept is abundantly intriguing." - The BookLife Prize

Still recovering from her brother’s murder, Detective Tess Richards transfers out of Homicide…only to find herself in the center of a deadly undercover operation.*
When a young woman is found dead after a hit-and-run, all evidence points to Everchange, a high-profile self-help organization renowned for attracting rich and famous members.

As Tess leaves Homicide to take a job within the Seattle Intelligence Unit, she is quickly sent undercover into the Everchange castle on Whidbey Island. What she finds is _not_ what she expected. Surrounded by celebrities and feel-good teachings, Tess has trouble discerning between truth and deception.

Detective Blake Stephenson’s investigation of the Everchange hit-and-run uncovers evidence of their cult-like connection to murder and human trafficking. Embedded in the castle, Tess confronts Everchange’s leader, Colton Everett, who is not only charming and strikingly attractive, but he and Tess have a history.

As Blake links more deaths to the organization, he works to arrange a rescue mission to help Tess escape. While inside, Tess witnesses the death of a member and fights to untangle Everchange’s web of lies—before her cover is blown with fatal consequences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Miami Burn: A Titus Novel (Titus Florida Crime Thriller Series Book 1)*



  






*He came for revenge. He found redemption.*

Titus drove to Florida to murder a man. Fresh from prison for a crime he didn't commit. Out for blood.

But when a distraught mother begs him to track down her missing daughter, the former detective can't help himself. He dives head-first into a sleazy South Beach underworld of lowlife thugs, celebrity wannabes, and drug-fueled sex parties.

Titus soon finds himself up against an organized crime boss, a crooked politician, and a hard-nosed detective. Nobody, it seems, wants the girl found.

Now a professional hitman has Titus in his crosshairs... just as he's about to unravel a mystery deeper, darker, and more twisted than he ever imagined.

Will Titus defeat his inner demons in time to become the hero he once was?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*THE SIX: A Smart, Dark, Enticing Thriller *



  






*A slow-burn psychological thriller. High adventure, dark games and chilling horror set in a monastery on a remote Greek island. 

Evie is in the grip of a gambling addiction. *She's terrified she'll destroy the lives of her husband and two small daughters, especially with her rising debt. She grabs onto a lifeline - the offer of a program that promises to heal addictions and give her a fresh start.

*There are six days and six challenges on the path to healing. Ten thousand dollars per challenge. Sixty thousand on completion. Enough to pay off debts and start anew.*

Evie and 27 others from around the world travel to a monastery on a tiny Greek island to begin the program.

*BUT WHO IS THE ONE WATCHING & WAITING BEHIND THE WALLS?*

Evie's husband Gray is gutted to find the note that Evie left behind. Why did she leave and where did she go? When Evie's car is found burned out in woodland, the police suspect him of murdering Evie.

*Gray has one chance to fly to Greece to try to find Evie - before he's arrested for something he didn't do.*

Too late, Evie discovers the chilling truth about the monastery and the island. *And the closer she gets to finding an escape, the closer the danger gets to her.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dead City (Dead World Book 1) *



  






*From the bestselling authors of the Invasion and Yesterday's Gone series comes Dead City, a gripping biological technothriller that blends real-world genetic engineering and high-stakes corporate espionage to deliver a heart-pumping race against the clock to save humanity from the zombie plague...

One drug saved the world. Now, the same drug threatens to destroy it.*

Rising star Ian Keys has climbed to the top rungs of pharma giant Hemisphere — creator of Necrophage, the drug that paused the necrotic outbreak and allowed the infected to live among us.

Ian’s new position gives him access to dangerous secrets that could ruin the company. When ominous hints from an anonymous insider set him on the hunt for the biggest secret of all, he discovers that the "cure" the company gave the world might not have been a cure at all.

Now men are watching Ian’s house. They’re following his wife wherever she goes. When he’s called to CEO Archibald Burgess’s office, he’s taken by armed guards — then plied with vague threats.

What would happen if Necrophage failed? Burgess asks. What would become of our society if the disease were allowed to progress again … and all of our well-behaved patients slowly turned feral?

There’s only one person Ian can take his case to: reporter Alice Frank, who’s been trying to blow the whistle on Hemisphere for years.

But is there time to save what’s left of the world … or has the inevitable slide back into chaos already begun?

*Dead City is the first book in the Dead World Trilogy, an intelligent, hard science fiction exploration of the zombie subgenre.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Such A Deal: Three Nice Jewish Detectives*



  






*SUCH A DEAL: Three Nice Jewish Detectives (And A Bonus!)*

An anthology containing one each from THREE top-rated sleuth series by* best-selling authors Shelley Singer, Julie Smith, *and *Dick Cluster, *PLUS *award-winning author Patty Friedmann’s *powerful and emotional autobiographical novel.

*Editor's note: This book contains four complete novels.

Volume 1 is SAMSON’S DEAL, *the FIRST book in the hard-boiled but “wonderfully wry” adventures of ex-cop Jake Samson by award-winning author Shelley Singer. *“Breathtaking action* is offset by the wise-cracking Jake and Rosie. The tension will keep you reading all night long. Compelling characterization by Singer makes this series a must-read, with authentic details and witty dialogue.” _-Mystery Time_

*MURDER, POLITICS, AND STRANGE BEDFELLOWS...* Ex-Chicago-cop Jake Samson’s likely to lead with his easy-going Columbo style, but he’s earned a reputation for being *a tough guy who occasionally “handles discreet matters.”* Samson is drawn into Berkeley’s political hotbed when an old friend—a progressive political science professor—calls with an enticing offer. Seems the professor's wife was found dead in the backyard of their Berkeley home, and he wants to pay Jake ten thousand dollars (plus expenses) to figure out whodunit.


*With his good friend Rosie, and her justice-dispensing two-by-four, Samson follows a twisted trail* that leads through the Bay Area's bizarre cultural labyrinth, from pop meditation ashrams to neo-Nazi rallies, to the startling but all too human truth.

Volume 2 is *SOURDOUGH WARS,*the SECOND book in Edgar-winner Julie Smith's series featuring funny, lively lawyer Rebecca Schwartz.
“…*an awful lot of fun*, and it will make you unbearably hungry for fresh-baked bread.” _-San Jose Mercury-News_
*TO YOU, ITS JUST A FROZEN LUMP OF DOUGH; TO SOME, IT'S LIFE AND DEATH...*
_Someone would even kill for it. And does._Enter lawyer sleuth Rebecca Schwartz, whose client is her own partner, glamorous Chris Nicholson, main squeeze of sourdough bakery scion Peter Martinelli, who plans to auction off his family’s fabled sourdough starter.

Rebecca noshes her way through the case in hilariously unorthodox style, tasting some great bread along the way, but also uncovering so many ancient jealousies, long-simmering feuds, and seething resentments that she barely escapes death by doughball.

Volume 3 is *RETURN TO SENDER, the FIRST Alex Glauberman mysteryHE WENT TO THE POST OFFICE…AND ENDED UP IN BERLIN

"Raises the mystery to the realm of literature."* _–Tony Hillerman_

Meet reluctant detective Alex Glauberman—just a guy who fixes foreign cars, a 41-year-old divorced father with a brilliant British girl friend. But he’s got a complication right now—he’s trying to survive chemo. And then Gerald Meyer, a stranger he meets at the P.O., asks him to mail a package to Meyer’s daughter. Easily done, but too late, Meyer changes his mind.

*And turns up dead.

PLUS *… perennial Kindle favorite, *TOO JEWISH: Book 1, The Cooper Family Saga*
Like Patty Friedmann's father, young, brainy protagonist Bernie Cooper escapes Nazi Germany and ends up in New Orleans, where he finds a new kind of discrimination--in his own family! (Not a mystery, just a nice Jewish book.)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Devil In Her Heart: A Lou Fleener Mystery (Lou Fleener Mysteries Book 3)*



  






*A GOOD MAN IS HARD TO KILL—BUT SHE’S GIVING IT HER BEST SHOT.*
It looked like *the perfect Hollywood ending for the detecting duo* that stole a million dollars from the Chicago mob—Lou Fleener, P.I., and his best buddy Monk. Lou’s blissfully married, and the brilliant but awkward Monk just made them both another million and then rode off into the sunset with the girl of his dreams…

…*straight into the den of the Los Angeles mobster* he beat in a poker game six months ago.

The gangster's intent on getting his money back, with interest—i.e., everything Monk owns. But Monk’s already figured out that after he takes everything, the wise guy’s going to kill him.

However, due to his newly broken heart, he hardly cares. His new love is none other than *the mobster’s daughter, sent to lure him from Chicago back to L.A.* And this time Lou, the toughest street fighter in Chicago, isn’t around to protect him.

But maybe brains will get him through—*Monk’s specialty is elaborate and wickedly audacious schemes*. If he can stay alive, he’s got a plan to find Lou, keep the money, and get even with that...she-devil.

Or maybe get her back.

Because *she couldn’t really be that bad, could she?*

Author Duane Lindsay delivers a delightfully complicated caper, ornamented by snappy dialogue, 1960s ambiance, and characters who grow more likable and complex with every adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Ticket to Heaven: A Lou Fleener Mystery (Lou Fleener Mysteries #5)*



  






*HE CAN’T TAKE IT WITH HIM…
SO HE’S GONE TO PLAN B—*

It’s 1961 and Chicago’s sleaziest businessman is trying to pay off his sins. The cruel, strange real estate tycoon Elwood Tymms-- known as “Terrible Tymms”-- is dying. But go figure— *he’s somehow got the idea the wages of sin will pave his way past the pearly gates.

So before he goes, he’s trying to throw all his money to charitable causes in an off-the-wall effort to buy his way into heaven.*

But Tymms has a problem: he’s got so many enemies he can hardly walk out his front door without running into a hitman or two. *He might end up assassinated before he can finish giving away his cash— and in his mind that means he’d end up in hell.*

Enter private investigator and prodigious street fighter Lou Fleener. Lou’s been scaring off clients ever since his last rollicking caper got him falsely branded as a cop killer. To make matters worse, his gorgeous, sharp-tongued wife Cassidy has earned a bogus reputation as an art thief.

*Low on booze and cigarettes, Cassidy and Lou feel forced to do something no upstanding Chicagoan would be willing to do: help Tymms by tracking down his would-be murderer.*

And in the meantime, they agree to act as his security detail-- which means that Tymms ends up taking shelter in their apartment. Big surprise-- he’s not the best roommate. *And to make matters much worse, his attempted killer may be closer than you’d think...*

As usual, Lou and Cassidy's semi-hardboiled adventures are perfect for armchair travelers who want a glimpse of vintage Chicago with a side of action and another of laughs. The eccentric Tymms shines through as the most ridiculously wealthy scumbag this side of Citizen Kane. Plus, author Lindsay includes plenty of high-stakes brawls for fans of scrappy fighting.

*This story is a godsend for Donald Westlake fans-- or anyone else who enjoys a clever, twisty, hilarious mystery, (Isn’t that everybody?)*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Marc Kadella Legal Mysteries Vol 1-6 (Marc Kadella Series)*



  






*AN IRRESISTIBLE TREAT FOR FANS OF JOHN GRISHAM

Move over*, Jake Brigance. *No-nonsense,* world-weary Minneapolis lawyer Marc Kadella shines through *gritty, street-wise* narrative in Dennis Carstens’ *action-packed legal thriller* *series*, sure to please fans of *courtroom drama and classic noir* alike.

Marc takes the proverbial road less traveled, going from life as a frustratingly floundering defense attorney to that of a celebrated criminal lawyer, while representing a handful of colorful clients running the gauntlet from vigilante to psychopath. And Marc deftly adapts to each of them. But the hero’s journey is only part of the fun. You can almost see the men sporting fedoras, and the babes would stop traffic even without the cleavage Carstens makes their standard attire. And there’s a contemporary angle sure to please fans of both sexes—the toughest guy in the series is gorgeous investigator Maddy Rivers.

BOOK ONE – THE KEY TO JUSTICE

Financially embarrassed, getting a divorce, living in a shabby apartment, and distinctly short of clients, Marc Kadella’s beginning to question why he ever went into the law when a friend brings him the case all Minneapolis is watching--defending an accused serial killer. If he wins, it could turn his life around— if he blows it, he better go into sales.

BOOK TWO – DESPERATE JUSTICE

After winning the case of a lifetime, Minneapolis criminal defense lawyer Marc Kadella welcomes the infusion of energy his career is receiving. Another lawyer asks him to represent the co-defendant in a murder trial resulting from a petty crime that spiraled out of control—the somewhat “accidental” murder of the nephew of Vivian Corwin, grande dame of the influential Corwin family.

BOOK THREE – MEDIA JUSTICE

An adorable—and photogenic—two-year-old girl is kidnapped, and, when her remains are found, her twenty-two-year-old widowed mother Brittany is charged with her murder. But before she can even be charged she’s been tried and convicted by the media—with tragic consequences.

BOOK FOUR – CERTAIN JUSTICE

Marc was torn about representing oft-assumed psychopath Howie Traynor—his first homicide case—but even he was relieved when Howie was put away for forty years… Until, a decade later, his case is re-opened. And now not only Howie, but a handful of wrongfully-accused felons are back out on the streets.

BOOK FIVE – PERSONAL JUSTICE

In Dennis Carstens’ fifth hard-boiled legal thriller*, *we meet the classic black widow. All of Mackenzie Sutherland’s late husbands were millionaires*.* Each died suddenly and quite mysteriously of massive heart attacks (in spite of no history of heart trouble). And each left their children with nothing—and their young, beautiful bride (of about a year or so) with millions.

No one can resist Mackenzie’s charm*.* Not her current family attorney, not even sharp, successful lawyer Marc Kadella.

BOOK SIX – DELAYED JUSTICE

Maddy’s new beau, investment analyst Rob Judd, is found brutally murdered in his home—with an unconscious Maddy at the gruesome scene of the crime, clutching the murder weapon. Convinced she was framed, Marc decides to take on the case in spite of his close connections to the client. He finds he must delve deep into the complex money laundering schemes of Rob’s employer to save Maddy from false imprisonment. Or worse.

Carstens’* realistic take on the law* as a nuts-and-bolts, often rickety way to make a living blends nicely with his worldly-wise portrayal of *backroom deals, crooked cops, and conniving judges and politicians*. Now bundled as a *page-turning box set* in an offer legal drama fans can’t refuse!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Redemption Lake: A Winston Radhauser Mystery: #1*



  






Tucson, Arizona – Eighteen-year-old Matt Garrison is harboring two terrible secrets: his involvement in the drowning death of his 12-year-old cousin, and a night of drunken sex with his best friend’s mother, Crystal, whom he finds dead in a bathtub of blood. Guilt forces Matt to act on impulse and hide his involvement with Crystal.

Detective Winston Radhauser knows Matt is hiding something. But as the investigation progresses, Radhauser’s attention is focused on Matt’s father. Matt’s world closes in when his father is arrested for Crystal’s murder, and Travis breaks off their friendship.

Despite his father’s guilty plea, Matt knows his dad is innocent and only trying to protect his son. Devastated and bent on self-destruction, Matt heads for the lake where his cousin died—the only place he believes can truly free him. Are some secrets better left buried?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Patriotic Duke*


  






*Heir to the premier dukedom in Scotland, Douglas Douglas-Hamilton enjoyed a gilded youth, his privileged upbringing buttressed by solid achievement: Scottish Amateur Middleweight Boxing Champion, Squadron Leader of City of Glasgow Squadron, popular Unionist MP for East Renfrewshire and chief pilot on the first flight over Mount Everest, a feat which won him the Air Force Cross.*

But then came the fateful night of 10 May 1941 when Rudolf Hess, the deputy leader of Germany, landed in Scotland on a one-man peace mission and asked to see the Duke of Hamilton.

With the Churchill government unsure how to handle Hess’s arrival, very few of the actual facts were conveyed to the public, allowing rumour and innuendo to flourish. Soon the Duke was being implicated as a crypto-Fascist who had befriended Hess and helped arrange his flight.

Now with all the official files in the public domain and with the aid of the Duke’s own archive, *Mark Peel* explains how the case against him assumed momentum and why that case is completely unfounded.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*When I Die I'm Going to Heaven 'Cause I've Spent My Time in Hell: A Memoir of My Year As an Army Nurse in Vietnam *



  






When she was 18, she joined the Army to finance her nursing education.

With less than six months of nursing experience, she was assigned to the 24th Evacuation Hospital in South Vietnam.

True tales of the war that are by turns horrifying and humorous, told with an eye for detail, by a woman who was in the thick of it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Jeri Howard Anthology: Books 1-9 (The Jeri Howard Series) *



  






*Bag the ENTIRE AWARD-WINNING Jeri Howard murder mystery series for barely a buck a book!*

*Fans of hard-boiled women sleuths and detective novels with a twist will love P.I. Jeri Howard. If you like Sue Grafton, Marcia Muller, T.R. Ragan, Laura Lippman, Sara Paretsky, and Alison Gaylin, this intelligent, action-packed anthology is a mega bargain!*

"Jeri combines V.I.'s social conscience with Kinsey's badass attitude and a snappy narrative voice..."
-_Maureen Corrigan, Washington Post Book World_

*Jeri's as savvy as Sam Spade, with something of Spade's seen-it-all outlook.* She handles the daily bread and butter without breaking a sweat, and she's got the street smarts to handle the bad guys, always managing somehow to land a well-deserved punch. What she doesn't know, her chic lawyer pal, Cassie, can supply; and her cop ex-husband's on hand to make trouble.

"Dawson keeps suspense and interest at high pitch." -_Publishers Weekly_

*KINDRED CRIMES*
A puzzling missing persons case--a wife who disappears with the grocery money--keeps winding backward, revealing brand new secrets as fast as ancient skeletons can fall out of closets.

*TILL THE OLD MEN DIE*
The grisly murder of a sedate, widowed history professor, is written off as a random street crime until a woman turns up at his university, claiming to be his widow and demanding access to his "papers."

*TAKE A NUMBER*
Out of loyalty to a former client, Jeri takes on a nasty divorce case. The soon-to-be ex-husband winds up with a bullet in his back, and the prime suspect is Jeri's client.

*DON'T TURN YOUR BACK ON THE OCEAN*
Jeri is looking to catch a respite from the PI life to relax and visit family in lovely Monterey on the California coast. Now, what's the worst thing that could happen on a PI's vacation? A dead body on the beach, most likely.

*NOBODY'S CHILD*
Is a Jane Doe uncovered at a construction site the body of her client's long-lost daughter Maureen? If so, what's become of Maureen's two-year-old daughter?

*A CREDIBLE THREAT*
A UC Berkeley undergrad fears the worst when her shared house receives multiple threats from an unknown antagonizer.

*WITNESS TO EVIL*
A seventeen-year-old Jeri tracked down when she swiped her mother's credit card and took off for Paris is now a "person of interest" in a murder case--and, once again, in the wind.

*WHERE THE BODIES ARE BURIED*
Jeri's newest client was about to blow the whistle on a large food manufacturer just before he took a header out his fifth-floor apartment window--but he hadn't yet told her what it was about. Next step: Undercover in the corporate office.

*A KILLING AT THE TRACK*
Set in the fascinating and forbidden racetrack backside. Dawson's complex plot is a pleasure--one dead jockey, then two dead jockeys, three exotic poisons, and several possible payoffs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Time Is Irreverent*



  






*AN IRREVERENT, LIBERAL, TWISTY, TIME TRAVEL COMEDY!*

What if you could make a change to history that would eliminate the Spanish Inquisition, American slavery, World War II, global warming, and an egomaniacal US president who thought he was smart enough to drop nuclear bombs here and there without negative consequences? What if that change also made the United States and 5 billion people poof from existence? Would you do it?

When alien time travel specialists, the Krichards, learn of President Handley's game of dodge the mushroom cloud, they race to Earth to investigate. For them, the question of whether it's worth it to change history is easy to answer, but they will only proceed if the human they deem best qualified to represent Earth agrees to make the change. Erasing Handley's nuclear annihilation will require a quick jump to AD 31 to correct an error in history. If the Krichards select a brilliant scientist or an elite athlete for the task, Earth may be in good hands. Instead they select Marty Mann, a mildly successful travel writer whose only superpower is not taking life too seriously. What could possibly go wrong?

Spanning from the Cretaceous period to 2056, _Time Is Irreverent _is a hilarious, thought-provoking satire, with unpredictable twists, colorful aliens, huge dinosaurs, a smokin' hot lesbian from the future, and a cameo from Jesus Christ himself!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Death by Dark Roast: An English Cozy Mystery (The Charleton House Mysteries Book 1)*



  






*The annual Charleton House Food Festival is about to begin. But the first item on the menu is murder…*

Nestled in the idyllic setting of Derbyshire’s rolling hills, the ancestral home of the Fitzwilliam-Scott family seems an unlikely location for murder. But when a young man is killed with a part from a coffee machine, recent thefts from local stately homes are put in the shade, and caffeine-loving café manager Sophie Lockwood finds her interest piqued by a pair of unusual cases.

Who would want to brutally murder a gentle giant of a man? And why would a thief, with an endless treasure trove to choose from, make off with a bowl from Charleton House that only has sentimental value?

Enlisting the help of her charismatic and eccentric colleagues, including quick-witted tour guide Mark, Sophie sets off to extract inside information from Detective Constable Joe Greene in return for a generous supply of chocolate croissants. But just as Sophie finds her suspicions falling on a likely suspect, a trail of coffee beans leads to a shocking revelation that turns her caffeine-fuelled investigation on its head.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Purely Paranormal Press Presents (Patti Larsen Books First in Series Collection Book 1)*



  






Four amazing paranormal reads, all *FREE:*

Attend a demon raising into *2014's World's Best Story*, _*Family Magic*_, and meet a teen whose mom's a witch, dad's a demon and she just wants to be ordinary...

Or venture to Victorian London in a magical steampunk adventure, *Smoke and Magic!*

What if Death fell in love with Life and they had a daughter...? Find out in *Eve!*

When a well-planned theft doesn't go as planned, magic is the reason in *Guardians of the Edge: Last of the Portal Keys!*

Find your new favorite series right here--all titles are *first in complete series*. And don't miss the other collections available:

*Live To Fight Another Day* - Four YA Thriller, Post-Apocalyptic, Urban Fantasy and Sci-Fi First In Series

*Mayhem and Murder, Ink* - Five Cozy Mystery First in Series


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Mayhem and Murder, Ink (Patti Larsen Books First in Series Collection Book 2) *



  






Five amazing cozy murder mystery first in series *FREE:*

Welcome to the cutest town in America, Reading, VT! Meet Fiona Fleming, her flatulent pug, Petunia, and her sparkly on the outside home town in award-winning *Bed and Breakfast and Murder!*

Who knew a new job could be murder? Petal Morgan's about to find out in *The After Hours Deception!*

Retired Guild Artemis Inquisitor Georgia Drake is done with mayhem and murder... too bad they aren't done with her! Read more in this paranormal cozy, *Dead Even!*

The Monday triunity of Maiden/Mother/Crone doesn't include the odd fourth girl, Phoebe--who happens to have a nose for murder! Read all about it in *Merry Little Mystic Murder!*

What happens when a psychic blogger and debunker comes to town? Murder, that's what! Check out *Social Medium!*

Find your new favorite series right here--all titles are first in series (please note--some series are complete and others ongoing!). And don't miss the other collections available:

*Purely Paranormal Press Presents* - Four Young Adult Paranormal First In Series


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Tinplate (Peter Marklin Book 1)*



  






*“Steed's style warm and chatty, the pace bracing” - Kirkus Reviews*

Peter Marklin, owner of a Toy Emporium, finds his quiet life harshly interrupted when a collection of antique toys, worth over £20,000, is stolen. Faced with threats from their owner, he sets out to recover them but finds himself up against far more than the greed of unscrupulous collectors.

He’s in way over his head but at least the prospect of a countryside dig to excavate the remains of a crashed Spitfire can provide a little solace. Yet even this isn’t easy, and a growing resistance to the dig is being led by a local, indignant landlord.

When rather more than the plane and its pilot are unearthed, Marklin finds himself up to his neck in skeletons from the past — skeletons that lead to attempts on his life …

Tinplate is a classic mystery story from as master of the genre.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Red Dirt Blues*



  






_*Opposite worlds collide when a cold-hearted criminal reluctantly teams up with a Texas good ol’ boy in the search for a mysterious goat pendant.*_

Nothing goes as planned when Jade, a ruthless international thief, descends upon a tiny Texas town and soon finds herself pulled into the quirky and colorful lives of a motley crew of ********. 

Masquerading as the girlfriend of a down-on-his luck local, Jade and her unlikely partner search the town for the elusive goat while trying to stay one step ahead of a suspicious sheriff, vengeful Russian mobster and slightly obsessed FBI agent. 

Wildly entertaining and absurdly funny, _Red Dirt Blues_ is a rollicking shark-out-of-water tale filled with humor, heart and a generous helping of Southern charm. 

If you’re a fan of Carl Hiaasen and Christopher Moore, then you’re going to love this laugh-out-loud-funny crime thriller from David K. Wilson.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Victim of a Delusional Mind: A Dark and Disturbing Thriller (Private Investigators Troy and Eva Winters Thriller Series Book 1) *



  






Tragedy enters the quaint coastal town of New Haven, Oregon when the recently released convict, Ross Conrad, vows to make good on a ten-year-old threat.* Private Investigators, Troy and Eva Winters* take on the case when they realize their good friend, Jasmine, is the object of his delusional obsession.

When the threat becomes deadly and Jasmine turns up missing, Troy and Eva go on the hunt for Ross and his captive. The chase leads them from the Oregon coast to the dense forest of Puget Sound, Washington. Following clues and evidence of bodies left behind, Troy and Eva must find Jasmine before her time runs out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*An Unexpected Journey*



  






_“My life shows that we as humans cannot always change or control our circumstances. We cannot anticipate all the obstacles in our path. We can, however, choose our attitude, our actions, and how to overcome the obstacles we face. This will define our character, values, and faith.”_

It is only through the discovery of another’s life story that we gain perspective on our own.

As a man looks to his past, he finds a wealth of wisdom. John H. Livens was born in Latvia in 1933 and has lived a life across continents, through wars, and with an unwavering optimism for a better future. In his autobiography, _An Unexpected Journey_, we travel through time as he revisits his upbringing and how it shaped the man, the friend, and the husband he became.

With a strong voice and ethical code, John walks through his early years of privileged life in Latvia, the loss of everything during World War II, and resettlement in the United States. Overcoming obstacles with two Harvard degrees and business success, he began a new life. John epitomizes the unfettered freedom that the United States offers to all, regardless of background. He pursues life’s opportunities with tenancy and integrity.

John shares his memories—from his luck of escaping Soviet capture to his enriched life in the United States. Through each one, family is an ever-present element, and he pursues the ultimate goal of a personal relationship to fulfill his life and remind him of the wholeness from his early, carefree childhood.

Join John on his journey and uncover the unique experiences of a well-lived life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Blindsided by the Taliban: A Journalist's Story of War, Trauma, Love, and Loss*



  






*I turn to see a rocket-propelled grenade screaming toward me. The ordinance strikes me in the side of the head, instantly blinding me in one eye and crushing the right side of my face.*

On September 9, 2010, while embedded with an Army unit and talking with locals in a small village in eastern Afghanistan, journalist Carmen Gentile was struck in the face by a rocket propelled grenade. Inexplicably, the grenade did not explode and Gentile survived, albeit with the right side of his face shattered and blinded in one eye. Making matters worse, his engagement was on the ropes and his fiancée absent from his bedside.

_Blindsided by the Taliban_ chronicles the author’s numerous missteps and shortcomings while coming to terms with injury and a lost love. Inventive and unprecedented surgeries would ultimately save Gentile’s face and eyesight, but the depression and trauma that followed his physical and emotional injuries proved a much harder recovery. Ultimately, Gentile would find that returning to the front lines and continuing the work he loved was the only way to become whole again.

As only he can, Gentile recounts the physical and mental recovery which included staring only at the ground for a month, a battle with opiate-induced constipation and a history of drug addiction, attacks by Taliban assassins born of post-traumatic stress, the Jedi-like powers of General David Petraeus, and finding normalcy under falling mortars in an Afghan valley. The result is an unapologetic, self-deprecating, occasionally cringe-worthy, and always candid account of loss and redemption in the face of the self-doubt common to us all.

_Blindsided by the Taliban_ also features the author’s photos from the field that depict the realities of life in Afghanistan for soldiers and civilians alike. #KissedbytheTaliban


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Six: End Game: Based on the History Channel Series SIX (History Channel Series: SIX Book 2)*



  






*Based on History’s series SIX, the action-packed sequel to SIX: Blood Brothers.*

In this thrilling follow-up to _SIX: Blood Brothers_, the elite unit known as SEAL Team Six arrives at an abandoned village in Nigeria mere minutes too late to rescue former team leader Senior Chief Richard “Rip” Taggart. What they find instead are a group of battle-hardened Chechen fighters and a lot of dead Boko Haram. After a deadly firefight, they’re left only with the knowledge that they are running out of time to find out who now has Rip so they can bring him home.

Meanwhile, Rip’s new captor, the enigmatic terrorist lieutenant Michael Nasry, is intent on using the former SEAL for his own ends. And he’ll do whatever it takes to get Rip to cooperate. But this new terrorist threat isn’t the only thing that the warriors of SEAL Team Six have to contend with; each man has his own personal demons, and sometimes the difference between right and wrong isn’t as clear as they might like.

Based on the gripping new History Channel series from creators David Broyles, a Special Operations veteran, and William Broyles and inspired by the true stories and events involving SEAL Team Six, _SIX: End Game_ is a front-row seat to the frontline as the team races against time to fulfill one of their most sacred rules: never leave a brother behind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Flower-of-Sands: The Extraordinary Adventures of a Female Astronaut (Seriously Intergalactic Book 1)*



  






In the distant future, Flower-of-Sands is returning to her home planet, Liberty Primary in the Large Magellanic Cloud – presided over by the Galactic Confederacy of Liberated Worlds – when a fault develops in her spaceship's intergalactic drive, and she stays in stasis for over eight hundred years. When she eventually reaches home, she awakens to a futuristic, ultra-advanced society dominated by a sentient technology in which all individual desires are met effortlessly and the need for exploration and innovation has become obsolete. Lost in a brave, sparkling, world, she desperately seeks adventure where the very concept of adventure has been lost.
Meanwhile, Earth has applied for membership of the Galactic Confederacy of Liberated Worlds for which a major requirement is an absence from war and crime. For the most part, Earth fulfils these requirements. But a string of strange disappearances harbingers a return to crime and throws doubt on Earth’s suitability for membership.
Aware of Flower-of-Sands' craving for action, Liberty's authorities give her the task of investigating these disappearances. Her early enquiries reveal a trail beyond the Milky Way and the Large Magellanic Cloud to the M33, the Spinning Wheel Galaxy.
At last Flower-of-Sands has the adventure she craves, but there is a price. To follow the mysterious trail, she must first obtain the intergalactic drives left to the Confederacy by a great race from a distant expanse of the cosmos. This is where her problems and adventures begin, leading to a universe of peril, alien civilizations, romance, sacrifice, unexpected worlds, humour, friendship, and a full-on love affair with a female android.
From 29th century Afghanistan to Pluto and its moon, Charon. From space stations as large as cities to distant worlds where an entire population is trafficked by an intergalactic criminal cartel, this is an odyssey through the human spirit and beyond, where nothing is what it seems.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*First Orbit (Soulship Book 1)*



  






He's trapped in a ruined starship full of monsters. But every section he fixes will help him turn the tide.

Jasper Cloud has been torn from a dystopian Earth and thrust into a mighty but ruined alien starship, where deranged and mutated creatures haunt the darkened corridors. They’ve consumed all but one crewmember: the being serving as the ship’s core, a young woman as badly damaged as the starship itself.
They both should be as doomed as Jasper was back on Earth, but for one surprise: Jasper has the power to help repair the damaged sections of the mighty vessel.
And every section he repairs also augments his own body.
If he is quiet and careful, he can turn himself into a weapon capable of defeating the hungry horrors still prowling the ship’s halls, and reactivate the most powerful spacecraft left in the universe.
But if he fails, then the creatures will have a vessel of their own to visit and devour every populated planet left—Earth included.

Cradle meets Dead Space.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Soul Shelter (Soulship Book 2)*



  






She'll save every star in the night sky.
But only if he can keep her alive.
Jasper Cloud has reunited his friend with the Soulship, a being that is both a mighty-though damaged-living starship and a brave young woman. The Soulship has scattered her avatars, including Jasper's childhood friend, across several worlds in a desperate bid for survival. If she can just find time to repair herself, she'll return to her former glory, strong enough to overthrow the oppressors of Earth and the worlds beyond it, and setting the galaxy free once more.
But her damage is severe, and her monstrous hunters are countless. Some even lurk in the recesses of the ship itself, hunting for the young woman that serves as the Soulship's core.
Right now, Jasper is her only line of defense. He must use his wits and his newly gained power to refine both himself and the living ship all while protecting her until they can both turn the tables on the galaxy's predators.
The night sky depends on him.
But more importantly, so does she.
Cultivation novel similar to Will Wight's Cradle series. Enjoy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Anchor Knight (Soulship Book 3)*



  






Monsters are still lurking in the dark.
But now she's strong enough to fight them with him.
Jasper Cloud has managed to protect the woman serving as the Soulship's core long enough for her to recover some of her ship's systems and strengthen her battle avatar.
The time has come for them to fight together, to take back the Soulship's darkened corridors and reactivate ancient systems capable of bringing aid to the rest of the galaxy. Whether they are strong enough to battle the creatures lurking deeper within and beyond the hull itself is still unknown, but one thing is clear to them both:
Other forces are moving beyond the stars.
If they wait any longer to act, the night sky will burn.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Corefire (Soulship Book 4)*



  






They've become strong enough to hold the ship's darkened halls.
But the night sky can't wait any longer to be saved.
Other powers beyond the Soulship have begun moving, endangering lives even remotely connected to the nigh-extinct starship race. If they are successful, the night sky will become awash in genocide and civil war.
Jasper and Nova must now ensure that enough of the Soulship is safe enough to shelter an evacuated population, and the only way to do so is to advance even deeper into the ancient vessel and activate systems forgotten by even the Soulship herself.
But if they can activate the ship's corefire, then all the monsters roaming between the stars, and all the tyrants seeking to profit in their wake, will finally have something to fear themselves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Stoneybrook Mystery Collection: A Cozy Mystery Box Set Books 4-6*



  






Even small towns have secrets ...

A Flaky Alibi: Book 4

Leave no scone unturned…

While the Pretty Jam Good kitchen is under renovation, Hadley is thrilled to be a judge in the annual Grande Bake Off. That all changes when the front-runner is murdered, and Hadley’s friend Mickie becomes the main suspect. Positive she can help clear her friend’s name, Hadley begins sifting through the clues.

Snow is on the ground and fear is in the air. What should’ve been a friendly competition has turned deadly. As tension rises in Stoneybrook, Hadley teams up with Luke to make sure this case is solved before the competition ends in another murder.

Recipes included: Granny James’ mini jam tarts and Mickie’s almond honey challah.


A Juicy Murder: Book 5

They’ll squeeze out every last clue…

A new juice bar in Stoneybrook has the town on a delicious health kick. When a woman is found strangled outside the shop, the townspeople swear they’ve never seen her before.
But someone among the locals is lying. They not only recognize the woman but had motive to silence her.
Hadley and her twin have three mysteries to solve. Who is the mysterious woman? Why did someone want her dead? And will finding these answers put their lives at risk too?

Recipes from Food in Jars creator, Marisa McClellan, included: gingery rhubarb jam and quick pickled snap peas!


A Glazed Finish: Book 6

This type of mugging can be deadly …

The annual River Run is a fall favorite in Stoneybrook. Participants end the race with a commemorative mug from local potter, Josie Cobb. But when one of the mugs is shattered over Josie’s ex-husband’s head and he’s found dead along the riverside trail, the sheriff is sure the potter finally snapped.
To make things worse, the dead man had flowers and an engagement ring with him, only months after the ink dried on his divorce to Josie.
Hadley cannot believe the generous local artist would do such a thing. Before the authorities make a huge mistake, Hadley has to prove Josie’s innocence. This trail of clues is about to lead Hadley to uncover a big secret in her small town.

Recipes from Food in Jars creator, Marisa McClellan, included: maple bourbon apple butter and pumpkin butter!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Virgil Jones Mystery Thriller Series Box Set: Books 1 - 4 *



  






*Four Unputdownable Full-Length Novels From The Master of Mystery & Suspense!*

*This Mystery Thriller Box Set Collection features books 1 through 4 of the Virgil Jones mystery thriller & suspense series, State Of Anger, State of Betrayal, State Of Control, and State of Deception. If you love mystery novels with suspense, action, humor, a touch of romance and characters you’ll want to cheer for, then the Virgil Jones Series is for you.
Publisher's Weekly says "Thomas Scott's writing is thrilling and frantic!"

STATE OF ANGER*
Detective Virgil Jones, leader of the Major Crimes Unit tackles the hard cases, and this time a team of serial snipers are on the loose...their civilian victims chosen at random. Or are they? With no witnesses and very little evidence, the Major Crimes Unit is ordered to find and stop the killers by any means necessary. Except when Virgil's long-lost adopted brother, a convicted felon named Murton Wheeler comes back to town, in trouble and on the run, Virgil knows it's more than just coincidence. He can't prove it...in fact, he's not even sure he wants to. As the bodies continue to mount, Virgil finds himself running out of options, knowing he has to choose where his true loyalties lie...with the people he's sworn to protect, or to the brother that left him behind when he needed him the most. But in the end Virgil discovers he never really had a choice, because the final bullet reveals a truth that will change his life forever.
*STATE OF BETRAYAL*
Twenty years ago James Pope was shot to death in front of his twin children, Nicholas and Nichole, by a rookie cop named Virgil Jones. Now, as young adults, the Pope twins are looking for revenge against the man they hold responsible for the death of their father. Except twenty years is a long time and Virgil has a few other problems these days, the shooting of James Pope a distant memory. But when Nicholas Pope goes missing and his apartment is found covered in blood, his twin sister Nichole turns to the only person she can think of to help her, the one person who could never turn her away: Virgil Jones.
*STATE OF CONTROL*
Virgil is about to discover that time isn’t as linear as it appears and events from his past are about to repeat themselves. When they do, he’ll come face to face with pure evil, forced to make the kind of choice no man should ever have to make. State of Control is a thriller that will make you marvel at the mystery of existence. Filled with Thomas Scott’s unique blend of gripping suspense, humor, action, mysticism, and authentic characters, State Of Control is a story that examines the complexities of good and evil and shows just how far one man will go to stay in control of it all.
*STATE OF DECEPTION*
Virgil Jones is about to learn a lesson the hard way. When the ground beneath your feet begins to shift, it’s not the future you have to worry about. It’s the past. A young female student has gone missing from Indiana University in Bloomington, Indiana. Patty Doyle is a Senior with her whole life ahead of her. In the middle of wrapping up her final semester she disappears without a trace, and what begins as a missing person’s case turns into something much more. Virgil thought the murder and mystery of Shelby County was right where it belonged…in his rear-view mirror. He couldn’t have been more wrong.

*The Virgil Jones Mystery Thriller Series of novels are featured in categories including: top rated kindle crime novels, mystery thriller, police procedural, criminal fiction, crime novels kindle books, new criminal thrillers, mysteries in kindle books, best mystery thriller novels, new thriller book series, and best kindle unlimited books.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Evil in My Town (Serenity's Plain Secrets Book 6)*



  






Evil in My Town is a dark and tension-filled installment to the Serenity’s Plain Secrets’ mystery/crime thriller series. After a tragic mass shooting in Blood Rock, Sheriff Serenity Adams is shocked to discover ties to the local Amish settlement, and her teenage niece, who barely survived the carnage. The investigation takes her from the terror of a massacre to an equally horrific crime relating to a missing woman in the community. Serenity must risk her own life to bring law, order, and safety to the town she loves. And this time, she is joined by a US Marshal, who might have his own agenda when it comes to helping Serenity on the case. As the story unfolds, long buried secrets will be revealed, and the climax will keep you flipping the pages until the riveting end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*there is no goat *



  






A comical, disturbing and engaging look into the Pashtun-Afghan culture, written by a female veteran of the U.S. Army.

Tasked with leading a team in support of U.S. Army Counterintelligence, Jennifer Dunham spent fourteen months in Eastern Afghanistan. Charged with conducting in-depth interviews of local men applying for jobs on a U.S. military base, she gained a unique insight into their culture, perceptions and ways of thinking. Through the course of interviewing over 500 Pashtun-Afghan men, Jennifer witnessed the heartbreak of war, the still-apparent control of the Taliban and effects of decades-long oppression on the local population. "There is no goat" provides revelations about the Pashtun-Afghan culture like no other book. The personal stories present the reader with an understanding of the day-to-day challenges and dangers many Afghans face. The book explores the Afghans’ views on crucial topics including politics, corruption, the role of Afghan women and Osama bin Laden. The first-hand accounts contained within the pages of "there is no goat" present exclusive visions into the minds of Afghan men.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Floss*



  






*What happens when a cyborg on probation falls in love with a human?*
Chaos, blackmail and intrigue ignite when Floss plunges into a romantic liaison with journalist, Jan Oort.

When Floss and Jan accidentally open a gateway in spacetime to another part of the galaxy, an alien menace is drawn to their planet and hovers over the multi-species city they call home.

Floss's freedom and her very existence are threatened when she discovers the key that will re-open the gateway; a key that their alien visitors, are looking for.
But if she hands it over, an interplanetary war will erupt; and if she doesn't, people on her planet will die. How can she make such an impossible choice? Her cybernetic brain, now freed of all controls, was never designed to cope with such emotional conflict. Will she survive whatever terrible decision she makes?

Floss is a stand alone space opera.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Bernard's Dream: A Hayden's World Novel (Hayden's World Origins Book 8 ) *



  






In _Bernard’s Promise_, James Hayden took humanity interstellar, exploring the strange life of the Centauri worlds and finding hints of where the Silver Stars have gone. After returning to an Earth that’s advanced nine time-dilated years, he encounters an emerging technology that will force mankind to either fill the worlds of the solar system or search the stars for new Earths. One man can’t do it alone, and he’ll need a fleet spanning decades if they are to succeed. But the Silver Stars are still out there, and James’s dreams of first contact may die light-years from home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Murder is Legal (Susan Wiles Schoolhouse Mystery Book 6)*



  






When a mysterious letter lures retired music teacher Susan Wiles and her husband Mike to Atlanta, Georgia, the hunt for the truth about a thirty year old murder case begins. Did Richard Stirling murder his wife, or does new evidence prove his innocence? Both Susan's birth mother and Richard's best friend believe the wrong man was arrested, but Susan's birth mother is in love with the man, and his best friend credits him with saving his life. Richard's own brother, a law professor at Iberton University, believes he is guilty. From past encounters with Richard, Susan sees him as a womanizer who's been playing her mother for years. Perhaps she can prove without a doubt that Richard Stirling is guilty and prevent her mother from wasting any more time or money on him. While solving the case, Susan hides a deep, personal secret that could affect the lives of those closest to her. Will she be able to keep the secret while determining whether or not Murder is Legal?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Extra Dirty (A Ruby Steele Mystery—Book 2)*



  






EXTRA DIRTY is book #2 in the Ruby Steele Mystery, which begins with ON THE ROCKS (Book #1).

Ruby Steele, 30, beautiful, fit, seems just like any other ex-pat hiding out in the Bahamas and playing local bartender. But unruly patrons find out the hard way: Ruby is a mixed-martial-arts pro, and not one you’d want to cross.

*A 40-something female tourist seeks out Ruby, desperate for her help. She was out partying all night with her friend, both of them drinking way too much and doing things they don’t want their husbands to know about.

The problem is, as of 12 hours ago, her friend is missing.*

Their husbands can’t know.

The cops can’t know.

She needs Ruby’s help. And she’s running out of time.

Ruby, though, has enough problems of her own. Shadowy figures from her old life are getting close. Way too close.

Can Ruby really pay detective and take on someone else’s problems? Who is this woman, anyway? And what isn’t she telling her?

Ruby can’t keep away from a bad decision.

And this time, it looks like, there won’t be any exception….

Welcome to the Bahamian world of Ruby Steele, replete with her local dive bar, her wily pet monkey, her major drinking problem, her (way) too many fights, her inability to get herself out of trouble, and her fists made of stone. Ruby’s life is a complete wreck. But there’s one thing she’s good at: capturing your heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Titanic and the Californian (Peter Padfield Naval History)*



  






*The collision of the Titanic with an iceberg in the mid-Atlantic in 1912 was one of the great traumatic experiences of the twentieth century.*

Ever since that night people and historians have gone back over the history of those hours, wondering what could have been done to avoid the catastrophe and who, if anybody, was to blame for it.

Peter Padfield – historian and master mariner – looks with a sailor’s eye upon the whole _Titanic_ disaster. In particular, his book disproves the widely held theory, upheld by two Courts of Inquiry, that the Leyland liner _Californian_ was within sight of the _Titanic_ when she sank, and the _Californian_’s inaction in the face of the rockets which she saw, allegedly from the sinking liner, doomed over 1,500 to die by cold and drowning.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Winning a War: Stories of those who fought, served, and sacrificed during World War II *



  






Ten Southwest Washington residents describe their participation in the fight to protect our freedoms. A Dutch woman recalls her brothers' activities in the Dutch resistance, the Jews who took refuge on their family farm, and the ultimate price paid when the Nazis executed her father and her brother. Three survivors of the attack at Pearl Harbor share their views of the battle from the USS California, the USS Nevada, and Ford Island. After the Japanese torpedoed the USS Selfridge, a sailor salvaged materials to build an ice cream maker and boost the crew's morale. An Army military policeman protected the home front, while a Northwest native in the Sixth Army Rangers raised the flag on Dingagat Island in the Philippines, heralding General Douglas MacArthur's return. A Marine assigned to a tank unit recalls the devastation and loss he saw at Iwo Jima, a Buffalo Soldier in WWII describes his experience as a POW during the Korean War, and a man who served on the USS Hinsdale at Iwo Jima during WWII re-enlisted to serve as a Marine in China.


----------



## LDB

MI 2 AZ said:


> Currently free.
> 
> *Winning a War: Stories of those who fought, served, and sacrificed during World War II *
> View attachment 15386


This title incompatible with some devices, notably the Oasis.


----------



## CS

LDB said:


> This title incompatible with some devices, notably the Oasis.


Because it's a "Print Replica." I've honestly never understood the point of that for Kindles. Tablets maybe, but even then...

Still, free is free, so if it interests you, may as well grab it IMO. 

It would probably be readable enough on an iPad or larger Fire (but lacking the comforting e-ink screens regular Kindles have).


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Force Paradox: Maodun (Alien Alliance Book 6) *



  






Ruby Monahan and Violet Camden are nothing special except to the one person each has to love them. Ruby loses the love of her life and Violet is a disappointment to her parents. Each sets off on an adventure they didn't choose and in the process finds the other. Together they are greater than the sum of their parts and become a paradox of unimaginable power as the entity 'Maodun'. With only a beat-up salvage ship from the planet of Jun and a small crew of erratically behaved 'leftovers', the two young women set out to do the unthinkable...answer to no one and stop at nothing.

For lovers of womens fiction, science fiction, science fiction action and adventure, science fiction romance, space opera, space adventure series, romance science fiction, chick lit, or romance action and adventure. Or anyone that likes to see a couple of good women helping the universe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*ARISEN : Raiders, Volume 1 - The Collapse *



  






★ _ARISEN : Raiders, Volume 1_ is now a *#1 bestseller in War Fiction.* ★

_Two teams of pipe-hitting special-operations Marines, left to die in the fall of North America.
One nuclear supercarrier strike group, humanity's last best hope for survival.
And seven billion ravening dead guys, rampaging across an overrun planet._

Start the blistering new series now, and experience the horrors and glories of two years of Zulu Alpha on the high seas and the fallen world's ports and coasts, for the _JFK_ strike group and its MARSOC guardians. Now, their story will finally be told.

_Welcome to the Zulu Alpha_

*ARISEN
Hope Never Dies.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Murder at Mile Marker 18 (A Mallory Beck Cozy Culinary Caper Book 1)*



  






_Perfect for fans of Molly Fitz and Christy Barritt... _

*An unlucky amateur sleuth, an adorable cop, and a cat with a hunch…*

If anyone had told Mallory Beck she would become Honeysuckle Grove’s next unschooled detective, she would have thought they were ten noodles short of a lasagna. Her late husband had been the mystery novelist with a penchant for the suspicious. She was born for the Crock-Pot, not the magnifying glass, and yet here she is elbow deep in fettuccine, cat treats, and teenagers with an attitude, the combination of which lands her smack-dab in the middle of a murder investigation.

Maybe she should have thought twice about delivering a casserole to a grieving family. Maybe she should have avoided the ever-changing green eyes of her seventh-grade crush—now the most heart-stopping cop in town. Maybe she should have stopped listening to the insightful mewls of her antagonistic cat, Hunch, who most likely wants _her_ to be the town’s next murder victim.

Whatever the case, Mallory Beck got herself into this investigation, and she has a distraught teenage girl counting on her to deliver the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Witching Place: A Fatal Folio (A Curious Bookstore Cozy Mystery—Book 1)*



  







THE WITCHING PLACE: A FATAL FOLIO is the debut novel in a charming new cozy mystery series by bestselling author Sophie Love, author of The Inn at Sunset Harbor series, a #1 Bestseller with over 200 five-star reviews.

When Alexis Blair, 29, is fired from her book publishing job and breaks up with her boyfriend on the same day, she wonders if life is urging her to make a fresh start. She decides it’s time to pursue her lifelong dream of opening a bookstore of her own—even if that means leaving Boston and accepting a job in a curious bookstore in a small seaside town an hour away.

But the odd shop, Alexis soon learns, is from more than just a rare, occult bookstore. Something strange is going on in the shop’s secret back room, with its eccentric owner, and in the small town itself.

And when a dead body appears, Alexis, with her beloved newfound cat, may find herself right in the middle of it all.

A page-turning cozy, rife with the supernatural, mystery, secrets and love—and centered around a small town as odd and endearing as its shop—A CURIOUS BOOKSTORE will make you fall in love and keep you laughing out loud as you turn pages late into the night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Witching Place: Murder by Manuscript (A Curious Bookstore Cozy Mystery—Book 2)*



  






THE WITCHING PLACE: MURDER BY MANUSCRIPT is book #2 in a charming new cozy mystery series by bestselling author Sophie Love, author of The Inn at Sunset Harbor series, a #1 Bestseller with over 200 five-star reviews.

*When Alexis Blair, 29, is fired from her book publishing job and breaks up with her boyfriend on the same day, she wonders if life is urging her to make a fresh start. She decides it’s time to pursue her lifelong dream of opening a bookstore of her own—even if that means leaving Boston and accepting a job in a curious bookstore in a small seaside town an hour away.

When Alexis is dispatched to scout out some books in an estate sale in a gothic mansion, she finds something she does not expect: one book is incredibly rare, the only one of its kind in existence, worth millions of dollars.

She also soon finds something else she does not expect: a dead body.*

Thrust in the middle of the crime, will Alexis be able to clear her name?

And will she discover the mystery at the heart of her very own store?

A page-turning cozy, rife with the supernatural, mystery, secrets and love—and centered around a small town as odd and endearing as its shop—A CURIOUS BOOKSTORE will make you fall in love and keep you laughing out loud as you turn pages late into the night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Jasmine Steele Mysteries Vol. 1-4*



  






*FOUR HEART-STOPPING POLICE PROCEDURALS AT A KILLER PRICE!*

This bundle of Kimberly Amato’s complete Jasmine Steele detective series is *made-to-order for fans of hard-boiled police procedurals and badass female sleuths*… not to mention bargains! Those who can't get enough of the exciting new wave of hard-boiled women sleuths, created by writers like *Megan Abbott, Laura Lippmann, Lisa Lutz, and Vicki Hendricks *will love Amato’s take-no-prisoners style, her unflinching attention to harrowing detail, and her *tough-as-nails but soft-hearted detective*.

Lovers of traditional mysteries will appreciate the web of fierce loyalty tempered with fearful caution that links Jazz’s tiny but hardy support system—both at work and at home. In every tale, *Amato manages to mix all the excitement of an action thriller with the swirling emotions of a mainstream psychological novel.*


STEELE INTENT

"Don't think you're untouchable…you or your son." Then a dial tone...

Home is no haven with that that kind of caller on the line. Shrewd, hardened New York homicide detective Jasmine (Jazz) Steele’s just come back from a grisly crime scene involving the body of a brutally-beaten young girl, the second she's investigated this week. That was horrendous, but with these eight words, ending ominously in “your son,” Jazz’s immediate fear is for her nephew Chase, who’s already been through hell in his seven short years. In Kimberly Amato’s hard-boiled yet deeply emotional police procedural, no one is spared tough breaks and turbulent anguish. A lesser cop than Jazz would barely be able to cope.


MELTING STEELE

In Jasmine Steele’s heartbreaking new case, an entire family's been viciously murdered. Hard-boiled alert: author Kimberly Amato pulls no punches. The mother's throat was slit while trying to call for help and the father was shot in the chest, then gruesomely sliced up while still alive, like a scene from a horror film. Also found, the body of their young son, about Jazz’s son’s age, left in the closet with a snapped neck. But it's the remaining clues to a missing fourth victim--a teenage daughter named Kaley--that leave her reeling. Kaley's seemingly disappeared without a trace.

Soon Jazz discovers that the family had plenty of disturbing skeletons in its closet. Skeletons possibly warranting hiring a hit man on the Internet.


BREAKING STEELE

Gory video game violence comes home to roost when two store managers are brutally murdered in the back room of their gaming shop just before peek holiday season. The corporation that owns the store is doing everything it can to keep the matter quiet—but they won’t succeed if detective Jasmine Steele cracks the case. A fast-paced police procedural that’s as gripping as it is eerily personal. And this one comes with a captivating (although, as Jazz might say, a slightly “nerdy”) bonus: a heaping dose of the fascinating ins and outs of video game subculture. Which is far more murderous than the average reader would suspect.


COLD STEELE

Jazz gets a rude awakening when a 3-year-old cold case comes back hot. New York City’s “Carnation Killer,” a serial rapist and murderer, leaves his fifth calling card on a woman named Emilia Smith. The calling card? A heart-shaped carving into the woman’s chest and a single white carnation.

Emilia’s last night alive was spent at a college bar that sparks Jasmine’ least happy memory – the very same establishment that served as a backdrop to her own early adult years, a past defiled and traumatized by a dangerous man. Just as Jazz is finally happy in her personal and professional lives, her bone-chilling trauma comes rushing back. And the Carnation Killer is still out there.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Secret to Die For (Books to Die For Book 6) *



  






*From a USA Today Best Selling Author*

Some secrets should stay buried. That's nearly impossible when a Golden Retriever named Fred, with a knack for digging up the truth, shows up with his owner to investigate an accidental drowning. When Jake realizes the drowning is no accident, his new girlfriend starts avoiding him. She's a sheriff deputy and says she doesn't want or need his help, but could she have another motive for keeping him quiet?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Shadow of the Wolf*



  






Captain Alfred Horn is the highly skilled pilot chosen to fulfil a top-secret assignment. Under the impression he is to test-fly for Messerschmitt, Horn puts up little resistance.

However, he soon becomes aware that this assignment he has embarked upon is more than just test-flying a modified long-range Me110. Curiously, he is also put in the hands of a highly skilled tailor! What could a tailor possibly have to do with test-flying the Me110?

On his first and only flight on the Me110, Horn is ordered to take the gunner’s seat rather than piloting. His role in this flight was clearly to be a navigator or instructor. Horn is shocked when he realises that the pilot is none other than Deputy Führer Rudolf Hess, second to Adolf Hitler in the German Reich.

The mission soon becomes apparent to Horn. Shot down by a lone spitfire, Horn and Hess parachute from the Me110 over Scotland. Injured, Hess is captured; but not before he passes on his mission to Horn.

In hospital, Hess gives his name as Horn but he is soon recognized and the British are gobsmacked that they have the second most powerful man in Nazi German in their country! So who is Horn? Does he exist? Is there a German flier on the run in Scotland? Soon a ruthless manhunt begins …

Meanwhile, Horn takes the first step of the mission as directed by Hess. However, misinformed, he misses his contact and has to settle for Kay Thompson, his contact’s assistant. Fortunately she is clued up and harbours Horn until they realise there is no other alternative but to go America.

Armed with the knowledge that could change the course of the war and alter the lives of millions, Horn continues his journey to deliver the information into the right hands … but to whom? Who can he trust? Can he prevent a World War III?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Lost Key (Shark Key Adventures Book 1) *



  






_*She never asked to be a hero. Heroes seldom do.*_

Nearly a century ago, a treasure of unimaginable value was lost beneath the tropical waters of the Florida Keys.

But when a ruthless real-estate developer threatens Shark Key Campground and Marina, former journalist Kate Kingsbury must find it before her friends and neighbors lose the only homes they know.

*This fun, Jimmy Buffett meets Indiana Jones style adventure will keep you reading all night. And Fans of Travis McGee or Sam & Remi Fargo will love Kate Kingsbury and the crew at Shark Key Campground and Marina.*


It’s taken Kate Kingsbury two years to find peace after her husband was killed in a home invasion. Now she’s found her refuge, living the free and easy boat life at Shark Key Campground and Marina. Except that nothing in life is free. Or easy.

Shark Key is home to a rag-tag group of folks, scraping to get by on an island known more for its lively night-life and exclusive vacation homes than for stable jobs or affordable living. In fact, Kate quickly learns that the average local cobbles together a living from three or more jobs, just to afford their rent. She’s grateful to have Danny’s small pension and a home on a derelict houseboat named Serenity.

Shark Key’s owner, Chuck Miller, is a third generation Conch who’s committed to giving single moms a safe place to raise their kids. Until he gets a little behind on his payments and shady Miami slumlord Monty Baumann swoops in to steal the tranquil little island out from under him.

Shark Key’s last hope is an unbelievable legend from Chuck’s grandfather, a former gangster who worked for the infamous Al Capone. And when the only clue they have is stolen by one of Baumann’s hired thugs, the Shark Key family must band together to retrieve it and find the treasure.

But can they recover it before it’s too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Operation Market Garden in 24.389 Words: The Concise History of the Biggest Gamble of World War Two*



  






The operation that was supposed to end the war by Christmas 1944 ended in tragedy. With the German Wehrmacht seemingly on the ropes, Field Marshall Montgomery launched his extremely ambitious plan, involving American, British, and Polish paratroopers. Tasked with crossing the many Dutch waterways, they collided with strong and well-led German troops.

What followed was one of the most epic battles of World War Two; remembered to this day, for its incredible acts of gallantry and terrible bloodshed.

For the price of a coffee, this concise and easy-to-read book will teach the reader all they need to know about the biggest gamble of The Second World War. From the daring crossing of the Waal by American paratroopers to the British 1st Airborne Division's heroic stand at Arnhem, you'll learn all about it. The book will also focus on the events leading up to Operation Market Garden, as well as the creation of airborne forces, before the war. This shocking and emotional part of history will not leave the reader unaffected.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Battle of The Bulge in 25.305 Words: The Concise History of Hitler's Last-Ditch Attempt to Turn The Tide *



  






With Nazi-Germany about to crumble and Allied and Soviet forces closing in from all directions, Adolf Hitler ordered his forces into one last, desperate attempt to turn the tide. Sending his most powerful Panzer formations through the Ardennes Forrest and to Antwerp; they caught the understrength and inexperienced American units completely off-guard.

What followed was a cataclysmic battle which would go down in history as the costliest ever to be fought by the US military. The fierceness with which both sides fought each other ultimately reached a level previously unseen on the Western Front.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Cold War Liberation: The Soviet Union and the Collapse of the Portuguese Empire in Africa, 1961–1975 (The New Cold War History)*



  






_Cold War Liberation_ examines the African revolutionaries who led armed struggles in three Portuguese colonies—Angola, Mozambique, and Guinea-Bissau—and their liaisons in Moscow, Prague, East Berlin, and Sofia. By reconstructing a multidimensional story that focuses on both the impact of the Soviet Union on the end of the Portuguese Empire in Africa and the effect of the anticolonial struggles on the Soviet Union, Natalia Telepneva bridges the gap between the narratives of individual anticolonial movements and those of superpower rivalry in sub-Saharan Africa during the Cold War. 

Drawing on newly available archival sources from Russia and Eastern Europe and interviews with key participants, Telepneva emphasizes the agency of African liberation leaders who enlisted the superpower into their movements via their relationships with middle-ranking members of the Soviet bureaucracy. These administrators had considerable scope to shape policies in the Portuguese colonies which in turn increased the Soviet commitment to decolonization in the wider region. An innovative reinterpretation of the relationships forged between African revolutionaries and the countries of the Warsaw Pact, _Cold War Liberation_ is a bold addition to debates about policy-making in the Global South during the Cold War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Wholesale Slaughter: (Wholesale Slaughter Book 1) *



  






*A king can't defeat an army of lawless pirates. But a mercenary can.*

Logan Conner is the son of a king, the heir to the largest of the five star-dominions, and the best mech pilot in the galaxy. His people are plagued by pirates and raiders, surrounded by enemies, and not even his father can fight them all.

Logan gives up his position, his rank, even his name, and becomes Jonathan Slaughter, leader of a rough-and-ready band of mercenary mech-jocks, bent on taking the battle to the enemy on their own terms.

They’re Wholesale Slaughter. Kicking ass is what they do.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The War of the Usurper (The Golden Throne Book 1)*



  






*“Star Wars meets Warhammer 40K”*

The king has been murdered.

The galaxy is at war.

Princess Maraka watches as mankind’s darkest age returns. Blood flows from sacrificial altars, her cities wither beneath bombardment fleets, and terrible old gods laugh in the darkness. Maraka is her realm’s only hope for stability. Orphaned, devastated and haunted, she must find strength she never could have imagined. She must become the warrior queen her people need… or the realm will fall.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Left To Run (An Adele Sharp Mystery—Book Two) *



  






*LEFT TO RUN is book #2 in a new FBI thriller series by USA Today bestselling author Blake Pierce, whose #1 bestseller Once Gone (Book #1) (a free download) has received over 1,000 five star reviews.

A serial killer is ravaging the American expat community in Paris, his kills reminiscent of Jack the Ripper. For FBI special agent Adele Sharp, it’s a mad race against time to enter his mind and save the next victim—until she uncovers a secret darker than anyone could have imagined.*

Haunted by her own mother’s murder, Adele throws herself into the case, delving into the grisly underbelly of a city she once called home.

Can Adele stop the killer before it’s too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Déjà Dead: A riveting thriller mystery set in Paris (An American in Paris Book 1) *



  






Things can get pretty dark in the City of Light

Claire Baskerville is a sixty-something American who finds herself alone in Paris when her husband is brutally murdered. Reeling from the onslaught of devastating secrets he left behind Claire is stunned to realize she no longer knows who to trust.

She only knows she can’t move forward until she finds out the truth behind who killed her husband.

In spite of a genetic brain anomaly that makes it impossible for her to remember faces –even ones she’d seen just moments before, and all alone in a foreign city, Claire doggedly collects the clues that will lead her to her husband’s killer.

Unfortunately, the closer she gets to the truth, the more determined that killer is to make sure she never leaves Paris alive.

This book is a clean read: no graphic violence, sex or strong language
Genre: women amateur sleuth


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Some Degree of Murder (River City)*



  






_*A young woman has been murdered in River City.* _ Police *Detective John Tower* is assigned to the case but there are few clues to go on. As he digs into the case, he's soon picking up hints that this murder may not be the killer's first ... or his last.

*Virgil Kelly* lives in the shadowy world of the criminal underground. He's just arrived in River City with a single-minded mission: find his daughter’s killer and bury him. 

In his search for a murderer, Tower uses his experience and training along with all the expertise of modern forensics. 

In the hunt for his prey, Kelley uses intimidation and violence, tools which he wields with precision and anger.

Virgil Kelley and John Tower are on a collision course. Somebody is going to die.

*River City will never be the same.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Murder For Hire: A Psychological Thriller With A Twist You Won’t See Coming*



  






*You can always trust your family…or can you?*

Dean wakes *disoriented*, his hands covered in blood.

He realizes he must have had another *seizure*, and it’s stolen all *memories* of what happened.

Given his history of *violence* during his episodes, fear immediately sets in.

And when his step-mother enters the room and *screams*, he notices his father’s bloody *corpse* on the bed.

When questioned by the detective investigating the case, what unravels is a story of *deception*, infidelity, and *revenge* that rivals any Hollywood film.

But will she believe his *story*?

He’s not even sure _*he*_ does.

And when he’s released on *bail*, things only get more confusing and *convoluted*.

Things are not as they appear.

With his inability to remember anything leading up to the *murder*, Dean can only hope the *truth* comes out before he spends the rest of his life behind bars...or *worse*.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Advocate (The Advocate Series Book 1)*



  






For Sabre Orin Brown, life is good; she has it all...or would have, if only she could solve the mysterious disappearance of her brother. The search for her brother and her career as a Juvenile Court Attorney collide when she defends a nine-year-old whose father will go to any length to obtain custody.
Sabre finds herself immersed in a case with too many unanswered questions. Her quest for the truth takes her coast to coast and five years into the past. Confronted with mysterious clues and strange occurrences, Sabre is threatened by someone wanting to make her suffer the unbearable anguish of losing everything--including her life.
As Sabre's passion to find the answers intensifies, she discovers a twisted history of desperation, deceit, and revenge. And she discovers how obscure and treacherous the truth can be.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Ping-Pong Champion of Chinatown *



  






“If you’re reading my book, I’m gonna consider you my friend. It ain’t like you gotta meet me ’cause I’m kind of a bad influence, but if you keep me at a distance, you could probably be my friend.” Buffeted by this cheery outlook, Gertie McDowell, a naïve young girl from Turkey Roost, Kentucky, pens her diary—a series of bizarre misadventures that take her from starring on a foot fetish site in Los Angeles to hustling bets as a mechanical bull rider in Texas. From serving a stint in West Virginia’s Alderson Prison, because she “trusted the wrong kind of fella,” to getting sold into white slavery. But perhaps her crowning mishap is seeking the ping-pong championship of San Francisco’s Chinatown—all while hiding out in the Witness Protection Program. A zany yet tender book that will have you laughing out loud.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Young Men in Harm's Way*



  






Young Men in Harm's Way follows the true story of Arnold W. Krause, a soldier in Charlie Company, 2nd Battalion, 12th Infantry Regiment, 25th Division, and his tour in Vietnam from March 1968 to March 1969. While Young Men chronicles the unit's encounters with the Viet Cong and the North Vietnamese Army, it also paints a picture of a soldier's life away from combat and his interactions with the people of the country. Further, it digs into what the unit did, how they did it, and what was required for them to function as an effective combat unit.

Through a personal look into one soldier's time in Vietnam, Young Men in Harm's Way remains an informative and poignant, yet often funny, glimpse into unit life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Defiance *



  






*One hundred years ago they came. We reached out to them with a hand of friendship and they returned the gesture by nearly destroying us all. *

After a single encounter with the mysterious alien race identified only as Species 4876, the United Planetary Alliance was nearly decimated. Stopping their lone vessel was almost a hollow victory in the aftermath of the haunting mystery that Species 4876 presented: Where had they come from? Why did they attack us? And most of all, what if they came back?

But they never did.

Today, the threat of Species 4876 is a distant memory, a nearly forgotten footnote in the history books.

Or is it?

On the outer rim, cut off from any backup, ignored by Fleet Admiralty and surrounded by a hostile empire and an interstellar crime syndicate, Captain Mitchell and his crew of the USS Defiance find themselves as the first, and possibly only, defense against an alien menace that the rest of the galaxy has all but forgotten about.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Deceit (The D-Evolution Book 1)*



  






*A galaxy on the edge of crumbling. A human who shouldn't exist. One last chance to save the stars.*

Colonel Jerrel Abalias is furious with himself. After his best soldier dies at the hands of an assassin, he fears his failure may have cost the Dissension its last hope of winning the ages-long war. But one of his troops recognizes the killer’s ship, and the hard-bitten warrior is determined to hunt it to the ends of the galaxy.

Dezmara Strykar is too cunning for her own good. After waking from cryo-sleep to find her race all but extinct and her memories completely wiped, the expert pilot is desperate for a sign she's not the only human left alive. But to fund her near-hopeless search, she turns to smuggling and gains the kind of notoriety that draws dangerous attention.

Setting a trap to bring the murderer to justice, Abalias races against time to salvage his people's crumbling hope. And accused of a crime she didn't commit, Dezmara finds herself pursued by an entire army bent on her destruction.

Can the gutsy survivor escape an ever-tightening noose, or will the Dissension hang her for a betrayal she knows nothing about?

_Deceit_ is the pulse-pounding first book in The D-Evolution space opera fantasy series. If you like electrifying characters, sprawling universes, and gritty thrill rides, then you'll love Sean Allen's chase through the cosmos.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Murder Most Thorny (Myrtle Grove Garden Club Mystery Book 2)*



  






When Jesse Camden, owner of the Gilded Lily Tea Room and Coffee House, agrees to meet her childhood friend, Winnie Rogers, for a morning of girl talk and reminiscing, or fishing as Winnie likes to call it, Jesse anticipates a morning of shared confidences over a picnic brunch in the countryside. But spring in Oklahoma can be unpredictable, and when a tornado drops out of a wall cloud practically on top of them, Jesse and Winnie find themselves stranded with a demolished pickup and a dead body before they’ve even opened the picnic basket.

As the normally unflappable Winnie begins to cry and can’t seem to stop, strangers who seem more menacing than helpful arrive, and the dead body turns out to be Winnie’s recently divorced husband, Jesse realizes she has no choice but to call her nemesis Sheriff Joe Tyler for help. After that, things start to go downhill.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Soft Case: (Book 1 in the John Keegan Mystery Series) *



  






*Read the book that launched the John Keegan Mystery Series!* 
When New York City's most famous man dies suspiciously, Homicide Detective John Keegan must follow a trail of corruption that may just lead to the top of city government...and the end of his career. Successful, rich people usually don't kill themselves. This is the thought that runs through Keegan's mind when he learns his partner, Rick Calhill, has scored them the Ronald Mullins case. Mullins had it all, money, power, and a beautiful wife. If anyone had a reason to commit suicide, it wasn't Mullins. 
Despite this, the mayor, a good friend of Mullins, is convinced the one-time tycoon killed himself. So is practically everyone else. Except Keegan's partner. At first, it appears Calhill hopes to use this case to catapult up the NYPD ladder. Then, a case full of corruption and intrigue unravels. So does Keegan's life.Keegan and Calhill investigate further, and find out Mullins was preparing a Senate run. They also discover marital problems, and friction between Mullins and his business partner. All of a sudden they can point a finger at half a dozen people who would want the software mogul dead. There is a pattern of corruption in Mullins' life and in city government, it seems, but before Keegan can make it near an answer, he is in handcuffs, framed, with his whole life falling to pieces around him. 
Suspended, threatened, and betrayed, Keegan decides to go it alone, armed only with his belief in justice, and a handful of people he has no choice but to trust. He learns truths about the people he respected most, truths he doesn't want to know. In the end, he risks his job, and his life to solve the biggest case the city has seen in decades.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Ghost of a Chance: A Paranormal Women's Fiction Novel (Chintz 'n China Book 1)*



  






Emerald O'Brien is the owner of the Chintz 'n China Tea Room where guests are served the perfect blend of teas and tarot readings. She never set out to be a detective, but once word gets out that she can communicate with the dead, there's no turning back... When the ghost of Susan Mitchell asks for Emerald's help in convicting her own murderer, Emerald can't refuse. Along with her friends-an ex-supermodel and a cop-and her new love interest, Emerald must search for clues to put the killer behind bars, and Susan's tortured soul to rest.

Ooo-spooky paranormal women's fiction with a heroine who is pushing the edge of forty! Spooktacular mysteries with a side of gentle romance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Pumpkins and Peril: Psychic Sleuths and Talking Dogs (A Jaz and Luffy Cozy Mystery Book 5)*



  






*In the middle of the ocean, a killer lurks among them…*

With no new mysteries for months and fresh off the excitement of her writing program, amateur sleuth Jasmine and her dog Luffy are eager to celebrate with a pet-friendly Halloween cruise. She’s sure that relaxing on the water will allow her to unwind and escape the murders which seem to follow her everywhere she goes.

But the high seas offer far more than she bargained for. As soon as they’re clear of land, a horrifying discovery thrusts Jasmine into the spotlight once more. With no police to back her up and nowhere to hide, all eyes are on her – and behind those creepy masks, it’s impossible to tell friend from foe…

In a race against time before the ship docks and the killer can slip away, Jasmine must unmask the murderer and solve this seemingly impossible case. Can Jasmine get to the bottom of it before anyone else meets Davy Jones? Or is she in way out of her depth?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Blind Trust (The 509 Crime Stories Book 3) *



  






*A quiet death in a small town. A double homicide in the big city. Only a murderer knows they’re connected.*

Whitman County Sheriff Tom Jessup wants a nice, safe county. Unfortunately, things are about to get deadly.

A seemingly normal death points Jessup north where he finds Detectives Quinn Delaney and Marci Burkett investigating a double murder.

Their cases are tied together by blood—family blood, but nothing else.

Or so it seems.

To further their investigation, Delaney and Burkett turn to a man they don’t trust. He’s a questionably motivated officer who seems to answer only to himself. Meanwhile, Sheriff Jessup struggles to connect the cases across county lines.

As the deaths continue to mount, the four race in opposite directions, each hunting a killer in their own ways.

Will they find him before he strikes again? Or will distance and department politics let a killer escape?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Air Battle Central Europe *



  






The Red Army is pouring over the border, hitting NATO with its superiority in tanks, men, and conventional firepower.

How would the U.S. and its allies strike back?

The Allied Tactical Air Force is composed of American and European pilots strapped into the cockpits of the world's most lethal aircraft.

With F-14s, the long-range F-111F, Harriers, and missile-firing anti-tank helicopters, they are ready to strike behind enemy lines, neutralize the Soviet Air Force, and blunt the armor/infantry attack.

Written by a leading expert, drawing on the words of the men who would do the fighting and the commanding, here is a riveting look into the million-dollar killing machines, the high-tech weapons systems, the formations, the reconnaissance, and the split-second coordinating it will take to battle the enemy.

From defense suppression to knocking out bridges to high-altitude dogfights, Air Battle Central Europe shows what the battle would really be like — and who would win it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Strength of Mind*



  






In 2011, my life changed forever, as I found myself on life support, missing a leg and accepting my days as a proud Grenadier Guard were behind me.

My life since that day has led me to paths and experiences I could never have dreamt of, sharing bodybuilding stages with the likes of Phil Heath and being crowned Britain’s Strongest Disabled Man, all to prove just what a disabled person could achieve with the right mindset.

I have experienced euphoric highs in sport and the lowest of lows in depression.
Winning competitions whilst hiding my pain.

But all the while, giving my all to ensure I leave a legacy for my children to be proud of and to motivate others facing adversity, both physically and mentally.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Bells, Tails & Murder: A Cozy English Animal Mystery (A Dickens & Christie Mystery Book 1)*



  






*She crossed an ocean to start her life over. Can she nab a killer before her quaint village becomes a graveyard?*

Recently widowed Leta Parker desperately needs a change of scenery. Pursuing her lifelong dream of retiring to the Cotswolds, she leaves her soulless corporate hustle in Atlanta and moves to England with her talking dog and cat companions—Dickens and Christie. But she’s barely begun making new friends when she stumbles across her housekeeper’s body …

With several villagers pegged for the crime, Leta teams up with a retired English teacher and her sharp-as-a-tack octogenarian mother to track the killer before the trail goes cold. As the not-so-friendly local policewoman elbows them out and scandalous rumors plague the tight-knit community, it’s left to the ladies and their pets to sleuth for the truth.

Can Leta, Dickens, and Christie sniff out the culprit before the cute little town loses more than its charm?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dead Wrong (A Samantha Church Mystery Book 3)*



  






Nothing is colder than death. Or is it…
In Dead Wrong, the third book in the continuing mystery series featuring reporter Samantha Church, Samantha is back and turns her attention to helping Abby Love, a young funeral home employee who has come to her with claims that the mortuary is involved in illegally harvesting body parts.
Abby claims that funeral home employees and others with access to the recently deceased are profiting from the dead by secretly dismembering corpses, taking tissues, organs and non-organ body parts from knees, spines, bones to skin without the knowledge or consent of family members to sell on the black market.
Setting her initial skepticism aside, Sam and Abby begin an investigation, which soon reveals that trafficking body parts illegally harvested from the dead is, in fact, a thriving and lucrative, underground business driven by a growing demand for human bones and tissue—and is happening at the mortuary where Abby works.
Their undercover investigation exposes a corrupt mortuary, but who is involved in the clandestine operation remains shrouded in ambiguity. Determined to uncover the truth and hunt down those responsible, Sam and Abby continue their pursuit—despite that it leads the pair down a winding and sinister path of malevolence and malice, which ends up having dire consequences for everyone involved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Probably Dead: A Detective Brook Deelman Mystery*



  






*Ex-London copper Mick Morley has spent nearly three decades searching for his missing daughter.* Now the South African bar that was his ‘fresh start’ is being robbed at gunpoint… How’s your luck, Mick?

But what if someone else is in the bar that night? A Met detective on a career break – name of Brook Deelman. Well, then maybe that changes the odds.

Maybe that could change everything.

Ahead of Brook, a missing person case from the last days of ‘old school’ policing – an age of bloody riots, swinging batons and undercover sources. Those wishing the truth to stay buried will use the full force of the law to keep it that way… Or even just plain force.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Twisted: Miller & Spook*



  






A felon on the run. A hostage from hell. A game with no rules
Jack Miller’s been playing a dangerous game and the stakes are about to be raised.
A spate of audacious bank robberies leave police frustrated and crime boss Otto smiling, but for ruthless robber Miller it’s simply the means to an end. Wounded while making his escape, Miller has half a million in used notes and a hostage that wasn’t part of the plan. As police close in, Otto wants his cash and the mysterious McKenzie wants Miller silenced - forever.
With a deadly agenda of her own, misfit Spook, isn’t your typical hostage. Unstable and fearless she’ll go to any lengths to get what she wants. When judge’s daughter Jazz O’Hanlon also disappears and evidence points at Miller, the manhunt escalates and Miller discovers just how crazy Spook really is.
Amid the tabloid frenzy, DI John Samuels realises he must catch his man alive before the game ends in disaster.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A JAKE SCARNE ACTION THRILLER BOX SET: Books 1-3 *



  






The first three Jake Scarne thrillers by Pulitzer nominee Lawrence De Maria!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Fugitive's Trail (The Sean Kruger Series Book 1)*



  






*After A Wall Street Murder The FBI Has Their Suspect, But Do The Facts Add Up?*
In the lobby of a prestigious Wall Street investment firm, one man is dead and another seriously injured. The man accused of the crime now a fugitive.

When the Director of the FBI personally orders Special Agent Sean Kruger to New York City to find the fugitive, Kruger questions the reason. Told to shut up and do his job, he starts looking into the case. What he finds is troubling. Eye-witness accounts seem contrived with little variance between individual testimonies. The more he hears, the more he feels someone is manipulating the story.



*˃˃˃ A Fugitive Without A Paper Trail*
As the investigation unfolds, he discovers the only information known about the fugitive is a HR file from a former employer. Public records of the man do not exist.

The fugitive is a ghost, a ghost who has disappeared.



*˃˃˃ Uncovering The Conspiracy*
When Kruger unearths information the investment firm lied about the incident in the lobby, he learns there is a possibility the fugitive was defending himself. He also discovers another individual is searching for the fugitive. An individual who has no interest in allowing the truth to be discovered.

*˃˃˃ When the cat and mouse game turns lethal, Kruger must use all of his skills and experience to find the truth, protect the fugitive, and ultimately stay alive.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Moscow Honey: A dark suspenseful spy thriller (Clarke and Fairchild Book 2) *



  






*“In the Russian story, everybody dies.” So it’s often been. But a few strong people are determined to change their fate. *The Bear, a veteran Russian mafia boss, hopes for a peaceful retirement but is dragged back to Moscow when his son is seduced by the wealth and power of the corrupt Russian state. Ambitious MI6 agent Rose Clarke targets the Bear's mysterious daughter-in-law, but this results in a gruelling ordeal which leaves her heartbroken. Mercenary and rebel John Fairchild unlocks the secrets of his past and wakes a potent and cruel force lying dormant since the Cold War. In untangling a mystery he has unleashed a monster which threatens everyone he cares about.

As the iron grip of the state gets ever tighter, can they resist Moscow’s power, or will they all be obliterated by its ruthless determination to control everything?

Fans of John Le Carre, Daniel Silva and Henry Porter will love this story of oppression, control and a thirst for personal revenge hidden deep within one of the most secretive and corrupt regimes on earth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Bad Luck Charlie: The Dragon Mage Book 1 *



  







*Charlie had all the luck. Unfortunately, it wasn’t the good kind.*

It was looking like Lady Luck had quite a grudge against him. In fact, at this point merely crashing the multi-billion-dollar spacecraft would have felt like winning the lottery compared to his current dilemma. If only he were so lucky.

Things had started off all right––that is, until a freak wormhole unexpectedly swallowed his ship, leaving him stranded on an unknown planet far, far from home. With the crew’s lives at stake, Charlie had no choice but to stop his whining, put on his big boy pants, and step up to save them all, and much to his surprise, it actually looked like he might succeed. Of course, that was when things _really_ went sideways in ways that made merely crashing on an uncharted planet seem like a walk in the park.

Suddenly faced with alien space pirates, talking dragons, and something that seemed very much like magic, Charlie found himself adrift, feeling like a space age Robinson Crusoe––only his man Friday was a blue-skinned alien, and this wasn't just a desert island. It was a whole new galaxy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Deadly Fake (A Brad Frame Mystery Book 10)*



  






Beth Montgomery’s uncle buys a suspect painting, plunging Brad into an investigation of the murky world of art forgeries. But when an unexpected death occurs, Brad finds himself balancing protecting family connections with his allegiance to ensuring justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Noble Man (Jake Noble Series Book 1) *



  






Jake Noble, Special Forces veteran and ex-CIA operative, is living on his boat, trying to scrape together enough money for his mother's cancer treatments. When the Agency offers him 150k dollars to track down a missing girl, Noble has no choice but to delve back into the seedy underbelly of Manila's sex trade.

With the clock ticking on the girl's life, Noble will need all of his old skills to survive. Every move he makes unravels another deadly secret and what he finds goes deeper than a random kidnapping...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*What Lies Beneath (Cassie McGraw Book 1)*



  






Fresh out of high school and off to college, Cassie thought she had the world by its tail, and then she met Mike. Tall, handsome and a police detective to boot, he swept her off her feet and into a whirlwind relationship that led to an engagement ring.

But things aren't always as they seem, and Cassie comes to discover that Mike has a dark side. When she learns just how dark it can be, she comes face-to-face with the greatest forward she could imagine, and it leaves her burned and scarred for the rest of her life.

Cassie isn't one to wallow in misery. She takes her experiences and a degree in psychology and sets out to help other women avoid the kind of thing that happened to her, but then one of her clients comes to her in desperation. Her abusive husband has kidnapped her daughter, and it's up to Cassie to find the girl before it's too late.

Of course, then the only trick is how to survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Risky Bisqueness: A Cozy Paranormal Women's Fiction (Snips and Snails Cafe Mystery Book 1) *



  






*◆◆Said the spider to the fly, "Come on in, come on in." Said the fly and to the spider, "Lying is a sin and your intentions murder…"

Getting older shouldn't be a long downhill slide into obscurity. It should be the other half~The Best Half...*

That's what Julienne Mason told herself as she stared at herself in the mirror the morning after her 40th birthday...

_Husbandless...Jobless...Childless..._

Julienne Mason's Ego has taken a Beating. In the space of a day, she nearly burnt down the pizza parlor, lost her job, and walked in on her cheating rat of a husband.

To top it all off? _She's 40 and no one has noticed._

With nothing to show for a lifetime of chasing the Joneses and trying to conform to everyone else's expectations but her own...Juli is more than ready for a change of lifestyle. But nobody ever told her that answering the summons to a strange letter would turn her entire life on a dime, and challenge every notion she's ever had on what normal is...

Add in a Strange Inheritence, an Overbearing Ghost, A Snobbish Talking Cat, and a Sentient Recipe Grimoire; Sprinkle Liberally with Magic...

_And Maybe even Misfits like her deserve a second chance to get things right..._

But first she'll need to solve her Uncle's Murder and learn to Embrace her _inner Witchiness_...before she runs out of time and the killer Strikes Again...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Grave Misunderstanding: A Simon Grave Mystery*



  






*2018 American Fiction Awards Finalist - Mystery/Humor

2018 PenCraft Awards Winner for Literary Excellence*

Murder has come once more to the seaside town of Crab Cove, testing the mettle of “almost handsome” Detective Simon Grave and his “nearly invisible” partner, Sergeant Barry Blunt, who investigate a locked-room mystery with a significant twist: the prime suspects are in the locked room, not the victim, a logic-defying situation that challenges the team at every turn.

As if murder weren’t enough, they must also investigate the simultaneous disappearance of The MacGuffin Trophy from that same locked room, the studio of artist Whitney Waters, famous for her stylized paintings of red herrings.

Who is/are the killer(s)? How did he/she/they get out of the locked room with the trophy, kill the victim, and return unnoticed by others in the room? These and other questions, including the limits of logic and the meaning of life, are posed and perhaps even answered in this quirky, near-future mystery. Yes, there are robots.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Wedding to Die For: Wedding Bells and Magic Spells*



  






*It should’ve been so easy...*

Aria Whitmore, weddings specialist and secret witch, thought she was simply collecting an antique wedding dress from Fletcher Davenport.

*"Winters will have you giggling into your book!"*

Aria's a little concerned about her parrot familiar Kiwi's addiction to unhealthy snack food, and her mother's penchant for meddling in her love-life. But these problems fade away when Fletcher is found dead, possibly killed by magic!

Aria, the last person to see Fletcher alive, quickly finds herself juggling more than just Kiwi’s unhealthy eating habits.

Who could really be behind Fletcher’s murder? Her new bridezilla-esque client, who seems interested in Fletcher’s estate? The dark witch, Hazel, whom Aria never quite trusted? Maybe even Mayor Donovan, who’s clearly in cahoots with an out-of-town property developer…

Aria must clear her name, all while juggling the demands of her bridal boutique and unusual customers… thankfully, smart-mouthed Kiwi is always on hand to “help”!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Aged for Murder (A Tuscan Vineyard Cozy Mystery—Book 1)*



  






AGED FOR MURDER (A TUSCAN VINEYARD COZY MYSTERY) is the debut novel in a charming new cozy mystery series by #1 bestselling author Fiona Grace, author of Murder in the Manor (Book #1), a #1 Bestseller with over 100 five-star reviews—and a free download!

When Olivia Glass, 34, concocts an ad for a cheap wine that propels her advertising company to the top, she is ashamed by her own work—yet offered the promotion she’s dreamed of. Olivia, at a crossroads, realizes this is not the life she signed up for. Worse, when Olivia discovers her long-time boyfriend, about to propose, has been cheating on her, she realizes it’s time for a major life change.

Olivia has always dreamed of moving to Tuscany, living a simple life, and starting her own vineyard.

When her long-time friend messages her about a Tuscan cottage available, Olivia can’t help wonder: is it fate?

Hilarious, packed with travel, food, wine, twists and turns, romance and her newfound animal friend—and centering around a baffling small-town murder that Olivia must solve—AGED FOR DEATH is an un-putdownable cozy that will keep you laughing late into the night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Aged for Death (A Tuscan Vineyard Cozy Mystery—Book 2)*



  






AGED FOR DEATH (A TUSCAN VINEYARD COZY MYSTERY) is book #2 in a charming new cozy mystery series by #1 bestselling author Fiona Grace, author of Murder in the Manor (Book #1), a #1 Bestseller with over 100 five-star reviews—and a free download!

Olivia Glass, 34, turns her back on her life as a high-powered executive in Chicago and relocates to Tuscany, determined to start a new, simpler life—and to grow her own vineyard.

*Olivia is falling in love with the Tuscan life and the gorgeous Tuscan scenery, especially as she travels to visit Pisa. Yet when the winery she works for auctions off a rare and expensive bottle of wine—and when someone turns up dead—Olivia must draw on her strength as a sommelier to get to the bottom of the murder.*

In the meanwhile, her new own attempts at a vineyard—and her love life—are failing miserably.

Can Olivia turn it all around to create the life she’s always dreamed of? Or was it all a fantasy that she should let go?

Hilarious, packed with travel, food, wine, twists and turns, romance and her newfound animal friend—and centering around a baffling small-town murder that Olivia must solve—AGED FOR DEATH is an un-putdownable cozy that will keep you laughing late into the night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Crime Beat: New York (A Cole & Warren Crime Thriller Book 1)*



  






_A brilliant reporter, haunted by her husband's death...

A disgraced cop, tangled in a web of lies...

Two unlikely heroes. One unthinkable crime._

*The Crime Beat, Episode 1: New York*

Perched on the soft tar of a New York City rooftop, a mysterious sniper fires a single round from a fifty caliber rifle. Five stories below, his target collapses on the marble steps of the Metropolitan Museum of Art, dead.

Crime reporter Jane Cole needs this story badly. Suspended NYPD cop Robert Warren is desperate to clear his name. They don't trust each other, but they make the perfect team. And as Cole and Warren track the killer, they uncover a plot so ruthless it shocks the conscience, a crime so expansive it will rock the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Hidden in the Silence: FBI Agent Domini Walker Book 2 (Dom Walker)*



  






_*A brutal recording. A dead journalist. And a mysterious research topic combust in this rapid-fire thriller, the second in HN Wake’s blazing series featuring FBI Special Agent Domini Walker.*_

Gutsy, tenacious FBI Special Agent Domini Walker is just recovering from her most recent operation when a close family friend calls with a plea for help. A young journalist, Ben Kirschner, has died under suspicious circumstances. What had Ben discovered, and more importantly, who in New York City did his discovery threaten?

With the help of family friend Vivienne Preston, Staff Operations Specialist Lea Peck and Special Agent Owen Whyte, Dom and her team begin to backtrack Ben’s investigative footprints.

Meanwhile, odd researcher Mila Pascale is intent on blowing open the hidden secrets of Dom’s father’s suicide.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Worst Day Of My Life, So Far*



  






*IT’S A GOOD DAY WHEN YOU DON'T RESORT TO RAT POISON…* M.A. Harper’s *acerbic wit* offers a *wickedly entertaining* seat on the always-wild Alzheimer’s ride. Fighting her way back to sleep after her mother’s latest Alzheimer’s-driven 3:00 a.m. ramble, Jeanne Roth reminds herself: Tomorrow will be here soon, and it’s going to be just like today was, like something out of Lewis Carroll on crystal meth. Capturing the hilarity and heartbreak of those who've lost their minds to Alzheimer’s, and the tensile strength of mind required of their caregivers, The Worst Day of My Life, So Far is *a thoughtful, powerful book* about doing the laundry and going to bed content in the knowledge that you have once again made it through the day without, as Jeanne says, having “yet poisoned her, nor put my head in the oven.”By turns sharp and poignant, Harper is at her most *deliciously acidic* rehashing the awkward adolescence familiar to most of us, fearlessly probing the questionable decisions of our twenties, and scathingly exposing the failures of our thirties. She lovingly relates Jeanne’s touching memories of her once-beautiful and dauntless mother as Jeanne attempts to reconcile them with the woman who no longer remembers how to use a telephone or toilet tissue. As always, Harper handles the situation with *wit and grace, copious amounts of chocolate ice cream – and bourbon.WHO WILL LIKE IT:* Fans of STILL ALICE and the Julie Christie movie AWAY FROM HER, as well as books like THE HELP and SILVER LININGS PLAYBOOK--because we're talking funny AND touching here. Also fans of well-written literary fiction that's also unpretentious, down-to-earth, sometime a little outrageous, and makes you laugh out loud.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Murder is Elementary (Susan Wiles Schoolhouse Mystery Book 1)*



  






Susan Wiles is blissfully retired from her career as a music teacher. What a joy to be able to attend the holiday concert without worrying about how her chorus will perform. But wait. Where's the principal? Susan offers to check, only to find the principal lying dead on her office floor. Of course, now that she's retired she has time to help the local police (one of whom is her daughter) solve the mysterious crime. Did the principal die of natural causes? The bruise on her face doesn't seem severe enough to be fatal. What about that funfetti cupcake sitting on her desk? Could she have been poisoned? Susan has just found the perfect retirement activity, much to her daughter's chagrin. And when the principal's teenage daughter, one of Susan's all time favorite students, asks for help - how can she say no? Little does she realize that this crime will take her far from the schoolhouse doors, as she investigates a mystery that extends back into one family's painful past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Granite Key (Arkana Archaeology Mystery Thriller Series Book 1) *



  







*Series Finale Award Nominated as Best Mystery of the Month*
_For Fans of Archaeology Adventure, Alternative History Thrillers, and Treasure Hunt Mysteries_
*THE ARKANA SERIES*
College freshman Cassie Forsythe wakes from a disturbing nightmare after seeing her sister being murdered by a man in a cowboy hat who demands something called the key. Her dream morphs into frightening reality when her sister is found dead, exactly as her vision foretold.

Cassie's life takes an even more bizarre turn once she learns that her dead sister, an antique dealer, has discovered the location of a cache of priceless Minoan artifacts. A secret society called the Arkana and a fanatical religious cult known as the Blessed Nephilim are each determined to claim the prize.

Caught squarely between these rival factions is Cassie herself after she stumbles across the only known map to the treasure. The girl allies herself with the Arkana in hopes of staying alive. With Nephilim assassins on her trail, that's easier said than done.

*Volume 1 - The Granite Key*
In THE GRANITE KEY, an antique dealer is murdered for a mysterious cipher stone that reveals the location of a collection of ancient artifacts. The victim's sister Cassie is stunned when she learns about her sibling's double life as an Arkana agent. She's even more stunned to discover the role she's about to play in helping the Arkana recover the trove.

Along with two field agents, she travels to Crete to hunt for clues, unaware that ruthless Nephilim operatives are only steps behind. Will Cassie and her new team find what they seek before a Minoan crypt buries them along with their quest? THE GRANITE KEY holds all the answers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Runaway Girls: A Riveting Mystery (A Dominique St. Clair Mystery Book 2)*



  






An FBI agent back on the hunt. A family filled with secrets. And a small town filled with missing girls.

When Agent Dominique St. Clair investigates a series of kidnappings in a small town, she quickly finds herself in over her head when nothing is as it appears and everyone’s got a secret to hide. From the family of the missing girls to the tension among citizens, everyone is a suspect—and no one is innocent.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*In Cold Blood: Three Vigilante Justice Crime Thrillers *



  






Warning! Be prepared to lose sleep, skip out on chores and go to bed early to read when you pick up this crime thriller collection featuring 3 full-length thrillers.

Dig into more than 600 pages of fast-paced, edge-of-your-seat, gritty thrillers with flawed but big-hearted vigilante heroines who love nothing better than kicking butt and taking names for those who can't do so themselves.  

If you like take-charge heroines, keep-you-up-all-night page turners, and vigilante justice then you’ll love Kristi Belcamino’s tales of revenge.  

*Queen of Spades*
Meet Eva Santella.
One of the first female mafia bosses in Italy. When she stood up to the other families and banned sex trafficking, the other mafioso turned on her and put a price on her head. She fled to America. But then they found her. And took away everything she loved. Now, she only has one thing left to live for—making them pay.

*Vendetta*
Meet Gia Santella. Eva's niece.
Fearless.
Loyal as the day is long.
Thirsty for justice at all costs.
*Vowing vendetta, the grieving daughter must stay one step ahead of a ruthless killer*
Giada Valentina Santella's life has fallen apart.
Her efforts to drown the grief of losing her parents with self-destructive behavior come to a screeching halt when an unexpected letter reveals that her loved ones were murdered.
Now Gia changes her focus to revenge.
*To avoid yet another family death, Gia has a bloody choice to make: kill or be killed.

Vendetta* is the first book in the USA TODAY Bestselling Gia Santella Crime Thriller series.

*Blood & Roses*
Meet Rose.

*An evil presence has come back from her past to wreak vengeance of the worst sort …*
Rose, whose tragic childhood made her once vow to become an angel of death, left that world behind to be a normal teenager, sunbathing on the beach, playing chess in cafes, and falling in love …

But her life is ripped apart when an enemy from her dark past appears and goes after everything she cares about.

Rose is then faced with a horrific decision: Leave her new life behind to seek a vengeance that might cost her very soul, or risk losing others she loves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The First Airmen - Prisoners of War: The Writings of Staff Sergeant Ralph E. Hemmick, Jr., WWII B-17 Ball Turret Gunner *



  






Ralph Eugene Hemmick, Jr. was 20 years old when he enlisted into the Army in July 1942. He subsequently joined the Eighth Air Force. He was part of the 384th Bombardment Group and assigned to the 546th Squadron as a Ball Turret Gunner. Staff Sergeant Hemmick’s B-17 “Flying Fortress” was shot down over France in June 1943 by German fighter planes during a bombing raid. He parachuted out along with some of his crewmates, and his pilot was able to crash land the ship in a field outside of Paris. Ralph was soon captured by German troops and spent the better part of two years in prison camps in Germany and Austria undergoing tremendous hardships with his fellow Airmen. He, along with his crew and other members of the 384th, had the inauspicious record of being the first American Airmen to become POW’s in World War II. Read Sergeant Hemmick’s firsthand accounts:- Staging in Kettering, England- Engaging with the enemy over France- Captured and interrogated in Paris- Prisoner of war in Stalags 7A and 17B- Liberation and homeward bound
Because of Ralph’s tenacity and will to survive, he was able to marry his lovely wife, Kathryn, have five children, Patricia, Mary, Stacy, Tim, and Jane, and loads of grandchildren, great-grandchildren and great-great-grandchildren.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Introspection : A cavalry Officers Memoirs *



  






Autobiography of Brigadier (r) A.S. Nasir highlighting events from his childhood through partition of India and Pakistan including those after the retirement


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Clovenhoof*



  






Getting fired can ruin a day…

…especially when you were the Prince of Hell.

Will Satan survive in English suburbia?

Corporate life can be a soul draining experience, especially when the industry is Hell, and you’re Lucifer. It isn’t all torture and brimstone, though, for the Prince of Darkness, he’s got an unhappy Board of Directors.

The numbers look bad.

They want him out.

Then came the corporate coup.

Banished to mortal earth as Jeremy Clovenhoof, Lucifer is going through a mid-immortality crisis of biblical proportion. Maybe if he just tries to blend in, it won’t be so bad.

He’s wrong.

If it isn’t the murder, cannibalism, and armed robbery of everyday life in Birmingham, it’s the fact that his heavy metal band isn’t getting the respect it deserves, that’s dampening his mood.

And the archangel Michael constantly snooping on him, doesn’t help.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Purrfect Secret (The Mysteries of Max Book 8 )*



  






*R.I.P.ped From The Headlines*

When Dick Dickerson, notorious editor of the National Star, is found drowned in duck dung, the investigation quickly gets mired down when trying to figure out who’s behind the attack on the tabloid kingpin. Politicians, movie stars and captains of industry consistently found themselves in Dickerson’s crosshairs, but who would stoop so low as murder?

While Odelia Poole and Detective Chase Kingsley conduct their investigation, Odelia’s cat coterie is up in arms when a newcomer turns the peaceful town of Hampton Cove into a soap opera of gossip, scandal and secrets. Soon the ‘Fab Four’ (Max, Dooley, Harriet and Brutus) are duking it out, their friendship in ruins, Max’s reputation in tatters.

It doesn’t help that Grandma Muffin is waging a personal vendetta against her son-in-law’s new receptionist Scarlett Canyon, determined to get rid of her long-time nemesis once and for all. Against the backdrop of all this bickering, backstabbing and strife, is it any wonder Max starts to wonder if Dickerson’s killer will be the one that got away?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Murdered by Words: Midwest Cozy Mystery Series *



  






*An editor murdered. A midlife romance. A small-town writer with the pen name of Sexy Cissy. But did someone hate steamy novels enough to commit murder?*

Kat's secret life falls apart when her editor is murdered and Kat's true identity becomes known. Will she be the next victim?

Kat has to find the murderer to save her reputation and her life, but who did it? Her editor's husband who thought editing Kat's books was evil? The local woman who's a self-proclaimed religious zealot and obsessed with any book she considered to be morally objectionable? Or even the local banker's "trophy wife," who was worried that a character in Sexy Cissy's novel was based on her?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Cruise to Murder (A Rachel Prince Mystery Book 1)*



  






*The ocean waves were supposed to relax her. But the murderer aboard has other plans…*
Newly qualified cop Rachel Prince’s week has been a mixed bag. While thrilled to be certified as a fully fledged police officer, she’s still trying to get over being spectacularly dumped by her fiancé. So a refreshing cruise-ship vacation seems like the perfect remedy… except for the charismatic Italian man with the shifty eyes.

Suspicious of the handsome charmer hovering too close to her wealthy octogenarian cabin neighbor, Rachel worries her newfound friend might be in danger. And when a seemingly random attack harms a lookalike, she launches her own investigation fearing the passenger manifest could be harboring a killer.

Can she unmask the culprit before someone’s anchor drops forever?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Six Hard Days In Andalusia: A fast-paced & rip-roaring action thriller with a vein of dark humour*



  







*A former MI6 senior field officer, now a private contractor to the underworld, heads to Spain to investigate the gangland slaying of an important client, only to discover the dead man was the father who abandoned her as a young child.*


When an old-time British villain and his crew meet their end in a bloody shoot-out on the Costa del Sol, it's of little concern to most. After all, gangsters get killed. It's what happens in their line of work. Allegiances change. Men die. It's the way of things. However, when Mary Lawson a.k.a. 'The Accountant', a former MI6 agent turned independent contractor to the mob, is instructed by her shady bosses to investigate, things quickly get a lot more complicated. Hardened by her years in British military intelligence and ruthlessly professional, the woman who is no stranger to death and suffering, sets out to find who is responsible. However, on the 'Costa del Crime' with its regular influx of millions of tourists, a history of political corruption, and a diverse and thriving criminal underworld, nothing is ever simple.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Jane Knight Rogue Officer: Jane Knight Series Book 1*



  






*‘Jane Knight Rogue Officer’ is an action & adventure with occasional and infrequent erotic steamy scenes. Motor bike chases, fight scenes, explosions, drowning, exotic locations and erotic steamy romance. All in a day’s work for our newly recruited female spy.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Jane Knight Fair Game: Jane Knight Series Book 2 *



  






*‘Jane Knight Fair Game’ is an action & adventure with occasional and infrequent erotic steamy scenes. A car chase between a juggernaut, carrying sports cars and motorbikes, taking on a helicopter gunship. A family home under attack and destroyed by a helicopter crashing through the roof. A race along the Florida Keyes to stop a convoy of trucks carrying bombs to a convention centre. A gorgeous female villain who prefers the ladies and gets her woman. All a day’s work for our female spy on her second outing as Jane Knight.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Jane Knight A Spy Among Us: Jane Knight Series Book 3*



  






*‘Jane Knight A Spy Among Us’ is a female spy action & adventure with occasional infrequent erotic romance scenes. A boat chase with a helicopter, a Jeep playing chicken with a helicopter gunship, fight sequences, explosions and exotic locations. All in a days work for our intrepid female spy Jane Knight.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Jane Knight Tomorrows World: A Jane Knight Series Book 4*



  






*‘Jane Knight Tomorrow’s World is a female spy action & adventure with occasional infrequent erotic steamy scenes. A car chase, a daring helicopter rescue from a building about to explode and escaping a derelict building about to be demolished by detonation. All in a day’s work for our female spy Jane Knight final outing.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Delphi Technique: A Rex Dalton Thriller *



  






*A delusional genius bent on restoring an empire must be stopped. * 

Rex, Catia, and Digger are on Rhodes Island, Greece, when an assassin kills two people right in front of their eyes.

They jump into action to help. The assassin flees, but Rex and Digger give chase, and when they catch up with her, she commits suicide.

Back at their hotel, while busy reporting the incident to John Brandt, three masked men storm into their room with guns blazing.

Thus, the trio is drawn into a CIA operation to uncover the identity and whereabouts of a terrorist mastermind about to unleash death and destruction across Europe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Tanks in 3D: Stereoscopic Recognition Sheet (Famous German Armor of the Second World War Book 1) *



  






The Third Reich's ferocious beasts of steel in stereoscopic 3D. German World War II era tanks or armored vehicles, this ebook contains stereograms and isometric views combined with short and concise fact sheets of only the 24 most well known of them, for the avid gamer, modeler or history buff alike.
Disclaimer: Please note, the type of stereoscopic 3D images used in this book can usually be viewed without a device but a substantial number of people won’t be able to decode stereoscopic images for various medical reasons. Higher estimates are about 12 percent with up to 30 percent having only poor 3D viewing abilities. So while all stereograms in this ebook can still be viewed comfortably without the 3D effect, before you buy, I recommend you check the freely available stereoscopic images on Stan Eshman's author profile page if you’ll have the intended viewing experience
Please note also, the images in this ebook are in grayscale, optimized for the best viewing experience on an ebook reader.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Integration (Ghost Marines Book 1)*



  






2018 Dragon Award Finalist for Best Military Science Fiction or Fantasy Novel

Human slavers attack. Despite trying to fight back, there is nothing the young Leefe can do to save his family and friends. But he doesn't have to. The Imperial Marines arrive in the nick of time, and they hate slavers. Three tri-years later, when the new emperor issues a proclamation to integrate the imperial military with non-human citizens, Leefe is among the first to volunteer.

Integration to resurrect the empire as a force for good is challenged by centuries of prejudice against the "dung races." Leefe and the other Wyntonans only want to prove their worth and fight for the empire, but their greatest battles are closer to home.

With threats to the empire from both within and without, this grand experiment has the potential to save it . . . or tear it apart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Grimoires, Spas & Chocolate Straws: A Cozy Witch Mystery (Spells & Caramels Book 8 ) *



  






*Sandy slaughter. An enchanting suspect. Can a magical baker protect her friends from a dangerous paradise?*
Stranded on Badlands Island, Imogen Banks is driving herself crazy looking for her brother. So when the spell-casting baker's friends suggest they escape for a luxurious dragon spa treatment, she doesn't need a second invitation. But her hopes for coastal romance with Hank fall flat when a resort guest turns up roasted in the sand.

Suspecting murder, Imogen zeroes in on the town's rumored "black widow" as a possible culprit. But when her friend falls for the beautiful woman despite the deadly track record, Imogen fears he'll be the next victim to stay buried.

Can Imogen sift through the clues before the killer gives her one final treatment?

_Grimoires, Spas and Chocolate Straws_ is the eighth book in the Spells and Caramels delightful paranormal cozy mystery series. If you like endearing heroines, a touch of romance, and unexpected twists, then you’ll love Erin Johnson’s magical whodunit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Paul Mcdonald Mystery Series Vol. 1-2: With Bonus Short Story! (The Paul Mcdonald Series)*



  






*All the soft-boiled Bay Area adventures of hardboiled-wannabe Paul Mcdonald-- now in a two-volume box set at a great price!*
Wise-cracking ex-journalist Paul Mcdonald’s main confidant is a cat named Spot; his best friend’s a burglar who’s trying to quit; his relationship status is commitment-phobic … what makes this Great American Novelist-in-waiting think adding “P.I.” to his resume is a good idea? Well, his boss was just poisoned in Paul’s living room right in front of him, and then somebody broke into his apartment; now he thinks they’re trying to kill him. Finally Paul’s got a story he can sell, if he can catch the murderer before the murderer catches him. And maybe he will … after all, there’s a Volume 2: HUCKLEBERRY FIEND, a risible treat for the rigorous bibliophile (and anyone else who loves a good puzzle) …


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Treasure of Darkness: a psychological thriller (Palmyrton Estate Sale Mystery Series Book 2)*



  






*What lies buried in a hoarder’s house— precious treasure or ghastly secrets?*
One moment of misguided generosity throws estate sale organizer Audrey Nealon’s life into turmoil.
She loses a client’s money, cripples her budding romance, and witnesses a murder.
Strapped for cash, she accepts a questionable project: clearing out the home of a mentally ill hoarder who may have hidden valuable Civil War letters. What really lies at the bottom of twenty years’ worth of collected buttons and antique dolls and stuffed owls and atlases?
As Audrey digs through the hoarder’s obsessions, she unleashes a vengeful response from all sides--the hoarder's angry neighbors, his alienated family, and the police. The house has destroyed lives in the past. Will Audrey and those she loves--her friends, her father, and even her dog--be its next victims?
As the final twist reveals, secrets can remain buried, but they never disappear.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Ash Suspense Thrillers: Trilogy*



  






*From USA Today bestselling author Uvi Poznansky comes a trilogy of three gripping suspense thrillers:*
*Coma Confidential:*

Ash finds herself in the ER diagnosed with coma. She has no memory of what has happened to her, but what she can do—despite what everyone around her might think—is listen to the conversations of her visitors. One of them is the man who raped her.

For Ash, there is little time to gather clues: blackouts are happening not only in the hospital but throughout California. The Russian hackers who are intent on sabotaging the power grid are trying to blackmail her boyfriend, Michael, into helping their cause. And what better way for them to do it but by kidnapping her out of the hospital?

*Overkill:*

The last thing Ash expects when she lands in Clearwater, Florida is to be stalked by a troubled teenager. If that's not bad enough, she is caught in a shooting spree next to the nearby elementary school. The cops think it’s an attempt at mass killing, but Ash wonders if the only victim was specifically targeted by the killer. Will she manage to identify him and have him arrested before he comes after her?

*Overdose:*

After recovering from coma, Ash discovers that the man who performed her brain surgery has a questionable medical experience and a dark past, starting with his medical mission in India ten years ago and ending just recently, with his wife’s suicide. Should Ash expose him, at the risk of becoming vulnerable to his revenge?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*INTEL 1 Omnibus: Books 1-4 *



  






*THE RAGNARÖK CONSPIRACY*
*"Fortify your shelf of Armageddon thrillers with this promising newcomer." -Library Journal*

A Western terrorist organization targets Muslims around the world, and FBI agent John Savas must put aside the loss of his son and work with a man who symbolizes all he has come to hate. Both are drawn into a race against time to stop the plot of an American bin Laden and prevent a global catastrophe.

_"Outrageously entertaining: epic, explosive, subversive, engaged and compassionate, like a Michael Bay movie written by Aaron Sorkin." -Chris Brookmyre, author of Where The Bodies Are Buried_

*EXTRAORDINARY RETRIBUTION*
*Murder, torture, and vengeance collide to threaten the highest echelons of power.*

_"Startlingly dark"_ -San Francisco/Sacramento Book Reviews
_"A labyrinth of highly charged action"_ -Tome Tender
_"A plot that never stops"_ -Foreword Reviews
_Evil is not born of madness, but madness of evil._ Follow a rogue CIA agent who uncovers a shocking conspiracy deep in the intelligence community. But a shadow follows the investigation: a killer bent on a revenge so terrible, it is only matched by the crimes committed against him. In the end, no one escapes unscathed, no beliefs will go unchallenged, and no wrong will escape the terrible, final, and extraordinary retribution.

_"Stebbins nails it with this book. Just when you think you have the recipe down for international thrillers, an author upends it and creates multifaceted characters and a plot that never stops. Intrigue, murder, ethics, religion, romance, an international setting...the author has packed everything"_ -Foreword Reviews
_"A fast-paced international thriller...the twists and turns of plot continue right up to the last emotionally-charged paragraph"_ -Midwest Book Review
_"An addictive page turner and heart pounding thrill ride... an absolute must-read. You won´t be able to put it down."_ -Internet Review of Books
*THE ANONYMOUS SIGNAL*
The global financial system is in chaos. World leaders have been compromised. An unstoppable computer virus eats through the Internet. They are Anonymous. They do not forgive. They do not forget. _Expect their signal._

_"Hang on tight for this one"_ -Tome Tender
_"A thrilling and frightening story"_ -Portland Book Review
_"Excellent, detailed plot, and clever storytelling"_ -San Francisco Book Review
*THE NASH CRITERION*
We believed our government was of the people, by the people, and for the people. _We were wrong._

A terrorist's last words lead a team of special agents to the discovery of an unimaginable global conspiracy. But time is running out. The numbers are converging. Can a group of fugitive FBI and CIA operatives prevent the coming catastrophe before the world crosses _the Nash Criterion_?

_"Complex and intelligent"_ -Manhattan Book Review
_"Tense and exhilarating"_ -Portland Book Review
_"A chilling, fascinating, thought provoking thrill ride"_ -Internet Review of Books


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Never Say Spy (The Never Say Spy Series Book 1)*



  






*…If a kickass middle-aged bookkeeper got sucked into a spy’s life…*

Despite her fondness for weapons and ripe language, middle-aged Aydan Kelly’s résumé reads ‘bookkeeper’, not ‘badass’. She’s leaving the city to fulfill her dream of country living when she gets carjacked by a man who shouldn’t exist.

When RCMP officer John Kane kills her attacker, Aydan hopes her troubles are over. But Kane’s investigation implicates her in a techno-espionage plot, and criminal charges become the least of her worries when she finds herself in the crosshairs of the same dangerous group Kane suspects her of aiding.

Armed with only her analytical mind, a warped sense of humour, and a penchant for profanity, Aydan faces off against international spies and an RCMP officer who’s not what he seems.

Pity her enemies. Because nobody’s tougher than a middle-aged woman who wants her dream back.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Alliance (The United Federation Marine Corps' Grub Wars Book 1)*



  






Lance Corporal Hondo McKeever is a peacetime Marine. Humanity is involved in a limited war with the alien Klethos, where gladitorial combat decides the fate of worlds, but that doesn’t affect the common Marine or sailor. His career has been training hard but never seeing actual combat.

All of that changes when a new enemy invades the galaxy, one that threatens both humanity and Klethos.

Mankind hasn’t fought an all-out war in centuries, but they’re about to. McKeever is assigned to a special task force with the mission to find out what makes this new enemy tick, and, if possible, stop them in their tracks before humanity is eliminated like so much insignificant vermin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Battle for Sinope: Jovian Wars Book One*



  






*A long-standing feud in Jupiter’s orbit. Free society under attack. Does the son of two great generals have what it takes to prevent a bloody war?*
2189, Europa. Mark McKensie-Jackson refuses to abandon his duties. Though after his father dies and there’s still no recognition of his hard work, the brilliant engineer is ready to move on from the planetary moon his family settled. But he tears up his plan to forge his own path and steps up to defend the moon’s citizens when a tyrannical neighboring government invades their valuable phosphorus mines.

Determined to take action despite his mother’s refusal to use violence, the skilled weapons developer tries to uncover weaknesses in their enemy’s infrastructure. But with sibling rivalry and fractured relationships revealing cracks in the McKensie-Jackson conglomerate, flawed offensives may leave the door wide open to their aggressors…

Will Mark’s combat plans be hamstrung by his superiors, or can he turn the tables on their despotic foes?

_The Battle for Sinope_ is the dynamic first book in the tense Jovian Wars science fiction series. If you like heroes with hidden strengths, richly detailed worlds, and white-knuckled action, then you’ll love Tom Briggs’ spaceside saga.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Killer Cruise: A Humorous Cruise Ship Cozy Mystery (Cruise Ship Cozy Mysteries Book 1)*



  






All Adrienne wanted was a fun new job on a cruise ship—instead, she’s dealt three big surprises.

*"Winters will have you giggling into your book!"*

*Surprise number one, wonderful:* Her best friend Samantha has joined the cruise!
*Surprise number two, also quite good:* the First Officer is rather handsome.
*Surprise number three, definitely not good:* Samantha is suspected of murdering a VIP cruise passenger.

Throw in a few more surprises—an over-the-top boss, a potentially homicidal chef, and a blast from Adrienne’s past—and this cruise might end up being Adrienne’s last.

Join Adrienne, her new friend Cece, and First Officer Hot Stuff—er, First Officer Ethan Lee—as they try to uncover the truth before it’s too late…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Creek Killer (Harriet Harper Thriller Book 1) *



  






*The police found my body buried by the creek. They used my old name. The name I shed when I was 8. I've been on the run since.


"This book isn’t a page turner, it’s a page burner. I turned the pages so rapidly that the pages would probably caught on fire if it had been a real book and not an eBook." - ★★★★★

What would you do if you read your body had been discovered in a mass grave? How would you prove you weren’t dead?*

Jane Smith has been running from danger her whole life. That danger followed her everywhere, leaving a trail of death in its wake. When the mummified bodies of six girls are discovered in the wetlands of Los Angeles, Jane is surprised to learn one of the dead girls bears her name—the name she abandoned twenty-five years ago to go into hiding.

*Detective Harriet Harper gets pulled into a case to make or break her career…if it doesn’t end her life.* When the burial site of six mummified girls is discovered, Harri joins the task force created to bring justice for the dead girls. Forces outside her control threaten her reputation and her coveted position on the team as the killer sets his sights on her, taunting her to come and find him.

When a witness comes forward with details that take Harri in new directions, she finds herself moving ever closer to the dark center of a decades-old secret, one that many people would prefer to stay hidden. With her career in the balance and her life on the line, Harri forges ahead to bring a serial killer to justice before he kills again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Once a Gentleman*



  






*The First World War looms.*

Tall, blond Claus von Hardenberg, an impoverished German aristocrat, arrives in Cambridge.

Unable to believe his luck, a rich relation offers to pay for his education at one of the greatest universities in the world.

His youthful enthusiasm for all things British leads him to heartily — if foolishly — embrace the myth of the English gentleman, and to fall headlong in love with his English cousin, Lady Diana Winslow.

Their passionate courtship is sweet, but cannot be savoured.

Time and international politics conspire to keep the lovers apart.

When World War I erupts, Claus returns to his homeland to fight against the country he so recently adopted as his own, and Diana is thrust into her role as the heiress to the Winslow fortune.

Both fight against all they know, all they have learnt, in the search for survival and the search to find each other once again.

The fighting takes Claus to Africa where amid the amoral, fabulously wealthy society of the white settlers, awash in champagne and cocaine, he flirts with free love and fascism.

Can Claus return to his love?

Or will the African colonies wash away the qualities that made him ‘Once a Gentleman’?

‘Once A Gentleman’ is a sweeping, richly textured tale of an obsessional love affair that parallels a lost generation’s coming of age in the flamboyant twenties and sinister thirties.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Vicksburg Redeemed: An Assessment of Confederate Combined Operations During the Baton Rouge Campaign of 1862 *



  






*"Where is the Arkansas?"*
That was the question the men of the Confederate Expeditionary Force under General John Breckinridge were asking as they saw the Federal troops retreating to the cover of the Federal fleet at Baton Rouge in August of 1862. 

After a hard and bloody fight, they had driven the Union troops back to the banks of the Mississippi River and killed their commander. The *CSS Arkansas* was supposed to have arrived to help deliver the _coup de grace_. But where was she?

The Baton Rouge campaign is generally considered just a little known sideshow of the later 1863 Vicksburg campaign. This book will shatter that view. Spend an hour or so reading through the narrative. It is concise but comprehensive. See if you don't agree.

Find a personality, location, related battle, or other event that you are really curious about and odds are you'll find an external web site linked within the e-book. Click the link. Cast your net wide or dig in deep on the external sites. Spend as much or as little time as you want with the book and on its linked sites.This approach will let you tailor your exploration of the 1862 Baton Rouge campaign to your own particular situation.

For instance, have you ever wondered:

Could Vicksburg have been forced to surrender a year earlier than was actually the case?

What role did the *CSS Arkansas* ironclad ram play in the campaign?

What landmark in Baton Rouge experienced some of fiercest fighting during the battle?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Last Mission of The Seventh Cavalry: Book Two: Finding the Soyuz escape capsule*



  






In book one of this series, a unit of the Seventh Cavalry is on a mission over Afghanistan when their plane is hit by something. The soldiers bail out of the crippled plane and come down in Southern France and they’re 2,000 years in the past where Hannibal is taking his elephants over the Alps to attack the Romans. In this second book they must attempt to rescue three astronauts who have come down from the ISS in a Russian Soyuz escape capsule. They are stranded on a mountain above Saravejo, about 800 miles away


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Night Hunter *


  






The city of Manchester, NH is under attack. Gangs rule the streets and lawlessness reigns supreme. Even the police force is crippled.

But no one ever considered asking Jason Juneau for help.

Jason has special gifts. He can see at night and can detect scents from a mile away. He enjoys arresting criminals and leaving them for the cops.

However, one night, Jason’s good deeds come to an end. He confronts a criminal who jumps from a four-story building and escapes without a scratch. Jason can’t explain what he encountered.

When Jason uses his skills during daylight hours to stop a burglary, his world turns upside down. Jason is afraid the police will discover who he is and his secret identity will be revealed.

His fears come to fruition when his apartment is ransacked. Was it rival gangs or even the police? Then his plans are ruined when a suspicious government agent follows him around. How could it get any worse?

But Jason’s worrying turns into an unexpected opportunity. There are others like him in the city with special gifts of their own. Could Jason get the family he always desired?

Finally, Jason’s abilities are put to the test when he faces a threat bigger than his nightmares. Will the city be able to survive the menace? He doesn’t know.

But one thing is certain, Manchester will never be the same again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*First Job (Minimum Wage Sidekick Book 1)*



  






In a world where superheroes are a business, sixteen-year-old Alex Fry gets the dream job of teenagers everywhere when he is hired by the famous superhero Rubberman as his sidekick. As Rubberman's sidekick, Alex hopes to not only learn how to use his powers, but also save up enough money to buy his first car before he heads off to college.

But Alex gets more than he bargains for when a powerful supervillain with mysterious connections to Rubberman's past appears in his city with a dangerous agenda. Now Alex must master his powers in time to help Rubberman defeat this supervillain before he succeeds in his vile plans.

Yet when Alex learns about the darker side of the superhero industry, he finds himself unsure whether to keep working for Rubberman or to stand against him for the greater good. If Alex makes the wrong choice, it will change his life—and the fate of his hometown—forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*6 Days to Survive: A Post-Apocalyptic Survival Thriller (Extinction Gene Book 1) *



  






*You have 6 days to protect your family. 6 days to run from a virus devouring all life on earth. 6 days to survive.*

Microbiologist Jess Keller thought it was the worst day of her life. She had lost the only job she ever had, but twenty-four hours later she and her husband, were fighting to keep her family alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Cold as a Witch's Toffee (An Allegra Darling Cozy Mystery Book 1)*



  






*The dog is talking... The dog is talking!*

When Allegra Darling, star fitness instructor, inherits an ice cream shop from her Uncle, she is shocked, appalled, and at a loss. Allegra Darling doesn’t eat carbs, and she won't be caught dead selling them. When she goes to the little town of Knox Hills to sell the property, her Uncle’s attorney gives her the absolute worst news possible. She can’t sell the shop. If she does, she loses her entire inheritance.

Things get even worse when her stockbroker fiancé breaks up with her over email… for a plus-size model. Distraught, Allegra goes to the ice cream shop and devours an entire tub of Toffee Twist ice cream. Unable to move, she sleeps on the floor in a puddle of her tears mixed with the last shreds of her dignity.

Allegra is in for a huge shock the next morning when she wakes up to find her Uncle’s lawyer dead in the shop. What was he doing there? Who killed him? How is Allegra going to prove to the town of Knox Hills she didn’t murder him? After all, everyone saw her fighting with him the day before.

But, that’s not the biggest surprise. Something happens to Allegra when she moves into her Uncle’s old house. Magic she’d forgotten comes alive inside of her when she steps inside her childhood refuge. She’ll have to harness her new powers and find a way to solve the crime one spell at a time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Witch at Heart: The Jinx Hamilton Series - Book 1*



  






*Magic begins in the heart.*
Jinx Hamilton is ready to trade in waitressing for becoming her own boss. The shop she inherits from her eccentric aunt in Briar Hollow, North Carolina seems like the perfect fit. As Jinx handles the enchanted inventory and the unruly clientele, she discovers her aunt also willed her magical powers without an instruction manual!

As if that weren’t enough, she’s forced to deal with four cats, several homeless ghosts, and a potential serial killer. With a little help from her best friend and a dreamy new neighbor, Jinx must keep the business afloat and the murderer at bay. And it’ll take more than clever bookkeeping and spellcasting to keep the store… and herself… from going under.

_Witch at Heart_ is the first book in an enchanting series of cozy paranormal urban fantasy novels. If you like twisty mysteries, hilarious hijinks, and a dash of sweet romance, then you’ll love Juliette Harper’s cozy fantasy world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Two International Thrillers: Jump Cut & Plan X (Rory Tate Thrillers by Lise McClendon) *



  






Two International Thrillers-- PLUS a Bonus Short Story!

JUMP CUT features reporter Mimi Raynard in Seattle and around the world, as she has her brush with the Russian Mafia, guns for hire in Soviet bloc nations, and a fling with a sexy narc. The Bonus Short Story, The Honey Trap, also features Mimi, on the case to expose corruption in college athletics during a snowstorm in Seattle. PLAN X features the hunt for next-of-kin of a Shakespeare professor.


Jump Cut: A Seattle Thriller

Seattle reporter Mimi Raynard is having a bad week. Her ex-husband is now her boss at the TV station and wants her head on a platter. When three prostitutes die suspiciously Mimi is thrilled to get the story but in her nervous enthusiasm manages to bungle it. The narcotics detective on the case tries to help but both are out-foxed by the buxom intern.

How can she stay at KPOW? The atmosphere is toxic. Desperate, Mimi takes a friend’s advice and dresses up as a Russian Mafiya Madam for a resume tape but balks on sending it out. She has a few scruples left. But someone puts the interview on the air anyway and the FBI are suddenly very interested.

At the Seattle Police Department the narcotics detective Shad Mulgrew has his own career crisis. He is framed for stealing drugs from evidence. Are the murdered prostitutes linked to his case? Is he getting too close to the truth? And what is Mimi's father doing working for Eastern Europe's last Communists?

Working together Mimi and Shad search for the truth, and solace from their career problems. At turns funny, sexy, and thrilling with an edgy modern voice, Jump Cut depicts the tangled joys of single life to danger in dark alleys, from the faraway countries to the top of the Space Needle, as the cop and the reporter try to salvage their futures from corruption and too many Cosmos. They end up saving much more than their careers in a wild race to rescue the city they love in this romantic thriller.

PLAN X: A Shakespearean Thriller

SHAKESPEARE, COPS, AND SPIES: An international thriller for the lover of intrigue, secrets, and spies. When a cop finds a trove of ancient documents that may -- or may not -- be an undiscovered Shakespeare play, she follows the lead wherever it goes, to Washington, DC., and across the ocean. A character-driven, high-octane adventure for readers of John LeCarre and Daniel Silva.

"A thoughtful thriller that takes Officer Cody Byrne around the globe in a series of murderous twists that include shocking personal discovery, Shakespearean drama and royal connections that she never could have seen coming." -- Indie Reader Approved.

PLAN X is both thrilling and sophisticated. In a serpentine story that races from small-town Montana to the vaulted halls of Windsor Castle, nothing is as it seems, including the works of the great Shakespeare himself. Former military and current police officer Cody Byrne is unforgettable-- a heroine you want to root for. I love this book!
--New York Times and USA Today Bestselling Author J. Carson Black

It should have been simple, this finding the next-of-kin. But for Officer Cody Byrne the explosion that injures the Shakespeare professor is more than suspicious. So begins the unraveling of a man's life, a man's secrets, his loves and birthright, as Cody follows his trail to Washington, DC, then London, trying to glean something of his shadowed past from the Renaissance documents he left behind.

It begins in Montana, but soon takes her on a global journey, as well as a psychic one, after an Iraq tour as an Army Reservist leaves her shaken. Eager that no one finds out about her PTSD, she toughs it out, even while grieving for her brother lost in Afghanistan. A challenge coin he left behind is another mystery, the blank side and the side that says: PLAN X: Always with you, Wherever you go. Cody's journey takes her back to the family she hardly knows, and the surprising revelations of a professor's past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Breakers Series: Books 1-3*



  






In the Breakers series, humanity faces not one apocalypse, but two: first a lethal pandemic, then a war against those who made the virus. This collection includes the first three books and is over 1000 pages (350,000 words) of post-apocalyptic survival.

BREAKERS (Book 1)

In New York, Walt Lawson is about to lose his girlfriend Vanessa. In Los Angeles, Raymond and Mia James are about to lose their house. Within days, none of it will matter. A plague tears across the world, reducing New York to an open grave and LA to a chaotic wilderness of violence and fires. Civilization comes to an abrupt stop.

Just as the survivors begin to adapt to the aftermath, Walt learns the virus that ended humanity wasn't created by humans. It was inflicted from outside. The colonists who sent it are ready to finish the job--and Earth's survivors may be too few and too weak to resist.

MELT DOWN (Book 2)

In upstate Idaho, Ness Hook is run out of his mom's house by his bullying brother Shawn. In Redding, California, Tristan Carter is graduating college, but with no job and no prospects, she'll have to move back in with her parents.

Then the world ends: first with a virus, then with an alien invasion.

Ness and Shawn take to the mountains to fight a guerrilla against the attackers. In California, Tristan and Alden are taken prisoner. Separated from her brother, Tristan crosses the ruins of America to track him down. She will stop at nothing to get Alden back--but her fellow survivors prove even more dangerous than the monsters who broke the world.

KNIFEPOINT (Book 3)

Raina was just a girl when the plague came. She survived. Her parents didn't. Neither did the world. As civilization fell, she took to the ruins of Los Angeles, eating whatever she could catch.

After two years alone, she's found and adopted by a fisherman and his wife. Their makeshift family lives a quiet life--until a man named Karslaw sails in from Catalina Island with an army of conquerors. Driven by visions of empire, he executes Raina's new father as a traitor and takes her mother captive.

But Karslaw's people aren't the only ones vying for control of the ruined land. As violence wracks the city, Raina joins a rebellion against Karslaw's rule. She will stop at nothing to free her mother--and to have her revenge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The American Civil War: A Select Anthology of Battles, Campaigns, and Related Topics *



  






*An anthology of five American Civil War books. The collection includes:*
*Volume 1:* _“…To Knock Jos. Johnston”: Sherman, Atlanta, and the Sinews of War_

Before Sherman began his famous “March to the Sea,” he had to first take Atlanta and defeat the wounded, but still formidable, Confederate Army of Tennessee. Volume 1 tells you how he did it.

*Volume 2:* _Grant Cuts Loose: Logistics and the Drive on Vicksburg_

Ulysses S. Grant had tried a half-dozen times and failed to get at the Confederate citadel of Vicksburg. Discover how he finally managed to capture the city and an entire Confederate army in Volume 2.

*Volume 3:* _Vicksburg Redeemed: An Assessment of Confederate Combined Operations During the Baton Rouge Campaign of 1862_

General Earl Van Dorn had a plan. General John Breckinridge’s Confederate Task Force, with the aid of the C.S.S. Arkansas ironclad ram, would re-take the Federally occupied Louisiana capital of Baton Rouge. Find out what happened in Volume 3.

*Volume 4:* _Dooming the Confederacy: The Decisive Battle of Champion Hill_

So, you think Gettysburg was the decisive battle of the Civil War? Read Volume 4 and you might just change your mind.

*Volume 5:* _Star-Crossed: A Quantitative Reassessment of the Relative Combat Performance of the Army of Tennessee Compared to the Army of Northern Virginia_

Lee and his Army of Northern Virginia outclassed its sister army in the West, the Army of Tennessee, in every category, right? Read Volume 5 before you answer that question.

The Kindle version Includes extensive links to authoritative and informative websites dedicated to specific battles, personalities, locations, and events discussed in the narratives.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*One Damned Island After Another (Illustrated): The Saga of the Seventh*



  







Clive Howard and Joe Whitley were both sergeants and served as correspondents for the Seventh Air Force during World War 2. The men of the Seventh were forced to fly the longest missions in any theater of war, entirely over water and, at first, without fighter escort. They fought at Midway, Guadalcanal, Tarawa, Kwajalein, Eniwetok, Truk, Saipan, Palau, the Philippines, Iwo Jima, and finally Tokyo.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Vietnam War Recall: The Best and Worst Days of my Life*



  






*The memories of a platoon leader become the key to unlocking his salvation.*

Michael J. Contos may have survived the tragedy of friendly fire, but the worst days of the Vietnam War were not over. After years of battling the past and traumatic memories with no reprieve for good behavior, this soldier was ready to make peace. After meeting two Buddhist instructors, Contos was able to view his war experience in a different light. With the help and guidance of his mentors, Contos not only gained a new perspective of war but of life itself.

A devoted dedication to those we have lost, a graceful study of healing and enlightenment, and a determined and disciplined meditation on the Vietnam War,_ Vietnam War Recall _leads readers on a journey, one battle and one breath at a time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Ice Maiden (Doug Bateman Mystery Book 1)*



  






*"A fast-paced noir thriller. The Ice Maiden deserves a spot at or near the top of your reading list." –Best Thrillers*

_His personal life is on the rocks. Catching this murderer may be his only shot at redemption..._

Doug Bateman is barely keeping it together. Still grieving over his son's death and with his marriage crumbling, the Maine State Police detective's ties to his small town is one of the few things giving him comfort. So he's horrified by the discovery of a mutilated corpse in the local lake... especially when evidence points to torture by methods of the Spanish Inquisition.

Partnered with a quick-witted and talented new deputy from the Sheriff's office, Bateman throws himself deep into the investigation. But as all their clues lead to dead ends, the body count rises, and his interest in his colleague becomes more than professional, the dedicated cop fears he's become part of a butcher's gruesome game.

Can Bateman unmask a madman before someone else he cares about dies?

_The Ice Maiden_ is the compelling first book in the Doug Bateman Mystery police procedural series. If you like spine-tingling thrills, unexpected romance, and authentic settings, then you'll love B.D. Smith's chilling tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*High Desert Cozy Mysteries #1*



  






Can a pink bootie-wearing black Labrador retriever help in solving murders?

Marty Morgan never thought she'd be looking for murderers when she was appraising art and antiques. Fortunately, she has some help from her psychic sister, Laura, and the other residents of the high desert compound she lives in outside of Palm Springs, California. And her new love interest, a Palm Springs Police Department Detective, is more than willing to help!

Native Americans, antique china Meissen figurines, and a musical festival are all part of this bestselling series. If you like dogs, quirky characters, and guessing whodunit, along with mouth-watering recipes, don't miss this boxed set.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Climbing the Coliseum (Monastery Valley Book 1) *



  






*Foreword's Book of the Year IndieFab Finalist

"An engaging and uplifting tale, Climbing the Coliseum will appeal to mystery lovers who enjoy characters with depth." -Foreword Clarion Review*

_He's teetering on the edge of suicide. She's a reminder of his tragic mistake. Forced together by a dark puzzle, can they become each other's savior?_

Ed Northrup is overwhelmed by quiet despair. Still dealing with the fallout from a heartbreaking case, the despondent psychologist contemplates ending it all. But his constant stream of tortured thoughts take second place when his ex-wife drops off her angry teenage daughter in his care... and then vanishes.

Floundering in the face of the fourteen-year-old's sullen resentment, Ed discovers an ally in a recently arrived deputy sheriff to help him track down the girl's missing mother. But with the troubled teen raising the specter of his greatest failure as a therapist, he fears any attempt at atonement will only result in tragedy.

Can Ed master his own misgivings and help a damaged young woman find a way forward?

_Climbing the Coliseum_ is the tense first book in the Monastery Valley series of character-driven mysteries. If you like haunted protagonists, rich prose, and stories filled with hope, then you'll love Bill Percy's bittersweet tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Crime Fiction Firsts: The First Book in FOUR Crime Fiction Series*



  






*The FIRST book in four different series!


You get Russian Roulette, the first book in the Dev Haskell Mystery series. Welcome, the first book in the Jack Dillon Dublin Tales series. Corridor Man, the first book in the Corridor Man series. Reduced Ransom, the first book in the Hotshot series.*


*Russian Roulette* is the first Dev Haskell mystery. Beautiful Kerri seems to have fallen for Dev. She even left him a note… In short order Dev Haskell finds himself at odds with the local police, Homeland Security, ICE, and a n FBI task force. He’s got a gunshot wound and shrapnel in his rear. Not to mention he’s on the run from a psychotic killer.

*Welcome* is the first Jack Dillon Dublin Tale. UD Marshal Jack Dillon arrives in Dublin to escort fugitive Daniel Ackerman back to the US. Unfortunately, Ackerman’s Russian partner would prefer Ackerman not stand trial in the US and he sends a team of thugs to prevent it.

*Corridor Man* is the first book in the Corridor Man series. Disbarred attorney Bobby Custer won the lottery. After serving four years of a seven-year sentence, Bobby gets an offer hr can’t refuse - from the feds. But as the bodies start to pile up, you have to wonder if there isn’t something about Bobby that’s just not… right.

*Reduced Ransom* is the first book in the Hotshot series. Mickey and Dell, two long suffering halfwits come up with the idea of kidnapping at a bargain basement price. What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Primary Target: The Forging of Luke Stone—Book #1 (an Action Thriller)*



  






*“One of the best thrillers I have read this year.”
--Books and Movie Reviews (re Any Means Necessary)

In the much-anticipated debut of a new series by #1 bestseller Jack Mars, when elite Delta Force soldier Luke Stone, 29, joins a secretive government agency, he is dispatched on the mission of a lifetime: a whirlwind race across Europe and the Mid-East to save the President’s daughter before she is beheaded by terrorists.*

In PRIMARY TARGET (Book #1), we see the forging of one of the world’s toughest—and most lethal—soldiers: Luke Stone. A 29 year old veteran who has seen enough battle to last a lifetime, Luke is tapped by the Special Response Team, a secretive new FBI agency (led by his mentor Don Morris) to tackle the most high-stake terrorism operations in the world.

Luke, still haunted by his wartime past and newly married to an expecting Becca, is dispatched on a mission to Iraq, with his new partner Ed Newsam, to bring in a rogue American contractor. But what begins as a routine mission mushrooms into something much, much bigger.

When the President’s teenage daughter, kidnapped in Europe, is ransomed by terrorists, Luke may be the only one in the world who can save her before it is too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Solomon's Eagle*



  






In the America of 2031, the country has changed, politics has changed, and murder has changed. The politicians in Washington reached a grand bargain that transformed society and demanded a new kind of homicide detective. That detective is Mark August. His latest case will lead him to more than just a murderer. It will take him straight to the core of the new world he calls Solomon’s Eagle - a bold new piece of political fiction and murder mystery from author Andrew Stanek.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Murder On The Menu: The 1st Nikki Hunter Mystery (Nikki Hunter Mysteries)*



  






Private Investigator Nicoli “Nikki” Hunter has lost enthusiasm for the bar and restaurant surveys that pay the bills but no longer challenge her. When the brutal murder of socialite, (and stripper), Laura Howard lands on her desk, she finally encounters a case worthy of her talent.

Murder on the Menu is the first in a series of mysteries featuring Nikki Hunter. The only child of a Cossack and a former nun, Hunter is a smart, tenacious thirty-five-year-old, who lives aboard a sailboat in the San Francisco Bay Area and works out of a ground floor office in the marina complex where she lives.

When the Howard murder goes unsolved, the victim’s mother contacts Nikki, who agrees to a preliminary investigation, and discovers that Laura was about to inherit several million dollars. The list of suspects grows as Nikki delves into Laura’s past. Nikki befriends Homicide Detective Bill Anderson, and he confides to her that three recent murders, including Laura’s, have peculiar similarities.

Nikki enlists the aid of her best friend and fellow boat-dweller, Elizabeth Gaultier, and while the two are conducting interviews they discover they’re being tailed by another PI. When the interviewees start turning up dead, Nikki tells Detective Anderson everything she’s uncovered, but it’s too late. Nikki has already become the killer’s next target.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Murder at the Manor: A 1920s cozy mystery (A Tommy & Evelyn Christie Mystery Book 1)*



  





_Downton Abbey crossed with Murder, She Wrote...set in a Yorkshire village!_

Evelyn Christie has resigned herself to another long, boring weekend at Hessleham Hall, the home of her husband, Tommy's, family. However, it turns out to be anything but dull when his uncle, the Earl of Northmoor, is shockingly murdered!

Evelyn must use all of her sleuthing knowledge, gained whilst she was a member of the Police force during the war, to find out who the murderer is before the bungling local police force decide the Earl was bumped off so Tommy could inherit his title.

_If you enjoy the glamour of bygone eras like 1920s Downton Abbey and gentle, cozy mysteries set in the English countryside then you will love this new series._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Darcy Sweet Mystery - Books One to Six: Box Set One (Darcy Sweet Mystery Box Set Book 1) *



  






*The first six mysteries in the popular Darcy Sweet Cozy Mystery series: Death Comes to Town, Mists of the Past, From the Ashes, The Ghost of Christmas, The Stolen Valentine and Hiding From Death.*

Introducing Darcy Sweet...

She isn't what you would call a girly girl. She almost never wears makeup and loves nothing more than to wear a well-worn pair of jeans, a t-shirt and her most comfortable pair of sneakers.

She would like to think she is just an ordinary woman, but she's not. She has a connection to the spirit world that seems to draw her into mysterious situations more often than not.

Add to the mix the antics of a rather naughty, slightly psychic cat and the eccentric ghost of her great-aunt Millie, and you have a life that is anything but ordinary.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dirty Deeds 2 *



  






Everything was going smoothly until my past caught up with me.

Now I'm being taunted by a madman who knows more about me than I do.

He's kidnapped the closest person in my life, and he is using it to get my attention.

Trust me... he has it. Now I just need to figure out where he is and when he'll strike again.

Things were easier when I was only kidnapping children.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Pronounced Ponce: The Midtown Murders*



  






Allison Embry believes she has gotten away with the murder of her young boyfriend… until she gets a call from his drug supplier with a proposition that threatens to destroy her family and the comfortable life she has built.

Widowed newspaper reporter Tom Williams plans to travel the US and write of his experiences. Then his daughter, a criminal defense attorney, calls to say she’s leaving her husband and moving home with her two sons. Tom has just received word that an unknown assailant has killed a third lawyer in his neighborhood.

Atlanta police detective Paxton Davis, nearing retirement, must find the Midtown Murderer before he strikes again. For Davis, this case is all too reminiscent of the 1980s serial killings that marked the beginning of his career.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*How the West Was Lost (Buck and Dobie Book 2)*



  






Fearless gunslingers. Defenders of justice. Not exactly.

To hear campfire tales and newspaper accounts, you’d think Buck Hawkins and Dobie Garrett were a pair of Old West legends. In truth, the hapless cowpokes would rather run than fight. Guns make them really nervous. But their quiet days punching cattle on the Singletree Ranch are about to come to a dangerous end.

Faced with an offer they can’t refuse, Buck and Dobie hire on as special marshals for a cattle association plagued by rustlers, cow thieves and killings—with a range war just a gunshot away.

The town of Necesario is near the Texas-New Mexico line, a hundred miles from civilization and a foot and a half from hell. Buck and Dobie are probably the two men least qualified to solve the town’s recent spate of murders. Even if they could shoot straight, Buck and Dobie would be headed for big-time trouble …


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Brimstone and Broomsticks (Accidental Witches Book 1) *



  






A family of witches, a sexy stranger, a missing werewolf, and a whole town of paranormal suspects!

Maintaining the town wards is the only witch-magic Cassandra Perkins performs—well, except for that time she set her ex-boyfriend's pants on fire. But when she gets stuck defending a man who claims to be the son of the devil against assault charges, Cassie finds herself firing up amulets and dusting off her broomstick.

When the werewolf he assaulted turns up missing, the additional charges pile on. Cassie needs to find the missing werewolf, clear her client's name, and get him out of town before she loses her heart.

Who knew a demon could be so hellishly sexy? Or that his arrival could cause so much trouble in a town full of werewolves, trolls, and harpies?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Conception: Birth of 'The Phoenix'*



  






A compilation of the two novels that preceded 'The Phoenix' series. Catch up with the story so far. What moulded the character of the main male protagonist of the series that features this vigilante killer?
'The Final Straw' - Colin Bailey is bitter and emotionally damaged. An only child who was unloved and unwanted. A devastating family tragedy proves the final straw. Now he’s hell-bent on revenge
Detective Phil Hounsell has battled for years to stop his quiet West Country town falling into the grip of two rival gangs. Suddenly, he has other problems to solve, as the town suffers a series of unexplained deaths. Will he find the killer, or will he become another victim?

This tale of revenge spans two decades and builds in pace and tension to a thrilling climax

In 'Unfinished Business', after a decade abroad Colin Bailey returns to the UK. With a new name and a new face, he has scores to settle

His meticulous planning lets him slip unnoticed across the country ticking names off his list. The police are clueless. DCI Phil Hounsell has pitted his wits against Colin before. He drives to Durham to team up with super intelligent young DS Zara Wheeler. Together they track Bailey to Manchester and then eventually south to Bath

In the final scenes on the streets of the Roman city, Phil Hounsell’s family is under threat. A dramatic struggle, reminiscent of Holmes and Moriarty at the Reichenbach Falls, ensues above historic Pulteney Weir

Two men plunge into the foaming waters. Who will survive?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Stone of Fire (ARKANE Book 1) *



  






*A power kept secret for 2000 years.*

A nun is burned alive on the sacred ghats of Varanasi, India. The ancient stone she carries is stolen, triggering an international hunt for the relics of the early church.

Forged in the fire and blood of martyrs, the Pentecost stones have been handed down through generations of Keepers who kept their power and locations secret.

Until now.

The Keepers are being murdered, the stones stolen by those who would use them for evil in a world transformed by religious fundamentalism.

Oxford University psychologist Morgan Sierra is forced into the search when her sister and niece are held hostage, aided by Jake Timber from the mysterious ARKANE, a British agency investigating the supernatural. Morgan must risk her life to save her family, but will she ultimately be betrayed?

From ancient Christian sites in Spain, Italy, and Israel to the far reaches of Iran and Tunisia, Morgan and Jake must track down the stones through the myths of the early church in a race against time before a new Pentecost is summoned — this time powered by the fires of evil.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*World War II Pacific: Battles and Campaigns from Guadalcanal to Okinawa 1942-1945 (WW2 Pacific Military History Series) *



  






_"A brisk and compelling game changer for the historiography of the Pacific Theater in World War II."_ – Reviewer

*An enlightening glimpse into nine battles and campaigns during the Pacific War Allied offensive.*

Each of these momentous operations were fascinating feats of strategy, planning, and bravery, handing the Allies what would eventually become a victory over the Pacific Theater and an end to Imperialist Japanese expansion.

*Operation Watchtower,* a riveting exploration of the spark that set off the Allied offensive in the Pacific islands, detailing the grueling struggle for the island of Guadalcanal and its vital strategic position.

*Operation Galvanic,* an incredible account of the battle for the Tarawa Atoll and base that would give them a steppingstone into the heart of Japanese-controlled waters.

*Operation Backhander*, a gripping retelling of the war for Cape Gloucester, New Guinea, and the Bismarck Sea.

*Battle for Saipan*, Marines stormed the beaches with a goal of gaining a crucial air base from which the US could launch its new long-range B-29 bombers directly at Japan’s home islands.

*Invasion of Tinian*, is the incredible account of the assault on Tinian. Located just under six miles southwest of Saipan. This was the first use of napalm and the “shore to shore” concept.

*Recapture of Guam*, a gripping narrative about the liberation of the Japanese-held island of Guam, captured by the Japanese in 1941 during one of the first Pacific campaigns of the War.

*Operation Stalemate*, Marines landed on the island of Peleliu, one of the Palau Islands in the Pacific, as part of a larger operation to provide support for General MacArthur, who was preparing to invade the Philippines.

*Operation Detachment*, the battle of Iwo Jima was a major offensive in World War II. The Marine invasion was tasked with the mission of capturing airfields on the island for use by P-51 fighters.

*Operation Iceberg*, the invasion and ultimate victory on Okinawa was the largest amphibious assault in the Pacific Theater. It was also one of the bloodiest battles in the Pacific, lasting ninety-eight days.

This gripping narrative sheds light on these often-overlooked facets of WWII, providing students, history fans, and World War II buffs alike with a captivating breakdown of the history and combat that defined the ultimate victory of US forces in the Pacific.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Footprints of War: Militarized Landscapes in Vietnam*



  






When American forces arrived in Vietnam, they found themselves embedded in historic village and frontier spaces already shaped by many past conflicts. American bases and bombing targets followed spatial and political logics influenced by the footprints of past wars in central Vietnam. The militarized landscapes here, like many in the world's historic conflict zones, continue to shape post-war land-use politics.

Footprints of War traces the long history of conflict-produced spaces in Vietnam, beginning with early modern wars and the French colonial invasion in 1885 and continuing through the collapse of the Saigon government in 1975. The result is a richly textured history of militarized landscapes that reveals the spatial logic of key battles such as the Tet Offensive.

Drawing on extensive archival work and years of interviews and fieldwork in the hills and villages around the city of Hue to illuminate war's footprints, David Biggs also integrates historical Geographic Information Systems (GIS) data, using aerial, high-altitude, and satellite imagery to render otherwise placeless sites into living, multidimensional spaces. This personal and multilayered approach yields an innovative history of the lasting traces of war in Vietnam and a model for understanding other militarized landscapes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Skeletons in the Closet (Laundry Hag Series, Book 1) *



  






*Murder, mayhem, meet your match!*

Maggie Phillips hasn’t had it easy. As the wife of retired Navy SEAL, and the adoptive mother of two little hellions, Maggie is constantly looking for ways to improve her family’s financial situation. She accepts a cleaning position for her new neighbors (who redefine the term ‘eccentric’), never imagining she will end up as the sole alibi for a man with a fascination for medieval torture devices when he is brought up on murder charges.

While Maggie struggles to prove the man’s innocence, her deadbeat brother arrives, determined to sell Maggie and Neil on his next great scheme and to mooch with a vengeance. If that isn’t bad enough, her in-laws, (the cut-throat corporate attorneys) descend on the house, armed with disapproval and condemnation, for the family’s annual Thanksgiving celebration.

As the police investigation intensifies, Maggie searches for the killer among the upper echelon of Hudson, Massachusetts in the only way she can— by scrubbing their thrones.

Of the porcelain variety, that is…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Witchy Reservations: A Paranormal Cozy Mystery (Mystic Inn Mystery Book 1) *



  






*There's nothing practical about magic—which is why I ditched my wand years ago.*

Thirteen years, to be exact.

The day I left Silverlake.

Except now, a family emergency has called me back home, and quite frankly, I'd rather be anywhere but here.

But when my aunt raises her wand to cure a friend and he ends up dead, it becomes abundantly clear I'm not leaving anytime soon.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Witch in the City (Lobelia Falls Mysteries) *



  






When Meghan "Meg" Leisler's mother and sister die in a car crash, she has to leave her fast-paced life in New York City to head home to Lobelia Falls to help her father with the funeral arrangements. She ends up dealing with a lot more than just the deaths. In this paranormal cozy mystery, Meg and her trusty sidekick, Pugsley, set out to solve a crime spree in the small town.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Flytrap Fiasco: A witchy cozy mystery (Trouble Down Under) *



  






*Hey guys, I’m Kat Crowe, and I wanna tell you about the time I spent in California which ended abruptly when someone was murdered in my store.*

Maybe moving out west from Arkansas wasn’t the best move. But before everything went south, I had a lot of fun tending my magical plants and catching some waves in my spare time. I never imagined things could go so wrong. Or that I’d find myself caught up in a mystery where everyone was a suspect.

Now I don’t think of myself as an amateur sleuth, but there was no getting around the fact that I had skin in the game. So it was up to me to crack the case, or my life would be left in ruins. I’d love to tell y’all who did it… but you’ll have to read the book to find out!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dead Even (Whitewitch Island Paranormal Cozies Book 1)*



  






_*Come to Whitewitch Island, they said. A nice place to retire, they said…*

Who knew I owned so much stuff? Or that it would take up all this space in so many boxes I could barely navigate the rather substantial living room. Gathering things appeared to be one of my vices, though I hadn’t noticed when I’d packed up my old place on the East coast for this journey to the West and a new beginning. Especially since I’d done so in a hurry and more than a little magic aided in the actual stuffing of my plethora of belongings into their temporary containment.
I’d told myself I wasn’t running away, almost believed it. Except, the clifftop Pacific Ocean view had been so crammed with cardboard and the detritus of my last life I could barely glimpse the water. Surely such blockage wasn't an omen. More likely, I had to admit my rapid retreat from who I used to be really had been a bit of a scramble out of the way of everything I knew and my concerns about foretelling was just another excuse to avoid the truth.

I ran. So be it._

Retired Guild Artemis Inquisitor Georgia Drake has left the paranormal world behind after the death of her partner in the line of duty. Along with her job investigating crime and murder. With her Hades Guardian mastiff, Benjamin, and raven pair for company, she moves her entire life across the continent to escape not only the loss but her oppressive and powerful family. But someone like George isn’t meant for a nice, quiet retreat to the normal human world. The biggest problem? Crime and murder aren’t through with her. When a local is killed by unusual means, she is recruited by the eager but untested sheriff to assist in uncovering the truth. Except, doing so means digging up the past that most residents of Whitewitch Island would rather forget… *Welcome to the Whitewitch Island Paranormal Cozies!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Sweet Taste of Murder: An Angel Lake Mystery (Walking Calamity Cozy Mystery Book 1) *



  






What could possibly be worse than a string of calls from a telemarketer?

Elise Pepper is about to find out. Her return to her southern hometown after a scandalous divorce is stressful enough, but when she trips over the body of the town playboy, her stress meter hits an all-time high.

Between bizarre phone calls and more, the victim has left behind a heap of trouble that includes missing money, missing pets, and mourning lovers. Add in a growing list of suspects and Elise is neck deep trouble. Stuck in the middle of her personal drama and the small town rumor mill, there’s no shortage of theories. But when she discovers her best friend, Lavina is the number one suspect, she knows what she has to do. The question is will it help or hurt?

Can amateur sleuth Elise clear her friend's name, or will her friendship blinders shield her from the truth?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Judge Snider’s Folly (A Matt Kile Mystery)*



  






*Some murders are big, splashy, front-page stories.*
*This isn’t one of them.*
Judge Snider’s Folly is an intimate story involving people who could live down your street.

Judge Snider knew Carleen was a mistake. But some mistakes are too much fun to only make once.

*˃˃˃ Judge Snider knew Carleen was a mistake.*
But some mistakes are too much fun to only make once.

*˃˃˃ Another story in the popular Matt Kile Mystery Series.*
All the Matt Kile mysteries have 4 plus average stars, and been on Amazon bestselling lists, including the coveted number one position.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Treasonous: A Gabriel Series Thriller Book 1 (The Gabriel Series) *



  






*Cast out by his own, he picks up the scent of a bloody lie. Can an elite assassin break open a terrifying, lethal conspiracy?*
Cape Town, South Africa. Former SAS commando Ben Gabriel can’t forget all he’s seen. Dishonorably discharged from the British Special Forces, he’s out of work and running low on morale. But when a journalist suggests the new president hides a murderous secret, a fire reignites in Gabriel’s belly when the man turns up dead.

Outgunned and flying blind, he dives into the country’s seedy apartheid past on a dangerous search for clues. But with the trail rapidly going cold, Gabriel stages a daring heist in a bid to uncover evidence… and expose those in power with blood on their hands.

Can the rogue fighter survive a deadly political cover-up and save the country from a killer?

_Treasonous_ is the pulse-pounding first tale in the Gabriel thriller series. If you like complex heroes, hair-raising action, and gut-wrenching consequences, then you’ll love David Hickson’s electrifying story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*One For Sorrow (Isabel Fielding Book 1)*



  






*A chilling psychological thriller by the million-copy bestselling author of Silent Child.

Who really killed Maisie Earnshaw?*

Within the walls of the high-security psychiatric facility, Crowmont Hospital, reside many *violent offenders*. To *nurse Leah Smith*, no matter what, all offenders are patients first and foremost. When Leah is appointed as nurse to Isabel Fielding, she is determined to remain professional despite the *shocking crime* Isabel allegedly committed in her past.

Years ago, six-year-old Maisie Earnshaw was found face down in a duck pond, her body mutilated. Isabel--at age fourteen, found covered in Maisie's blood--was *convicted of murder*.

As Leah spends time with Isabel, she comes to know her as a young woman with a sweet, gentle nature, someone she could never see as a murderer. Leah begins to suspect members of the Fielding family of framing Isabel as a young girl, and she's not the only one. True crime blogger James Gorden thinks Isabel is *innocent* too.

Is Leah allowing her own *dark past* to taint her judgement as she grows closer to her patient? Or has a young woman been unjustly robbed of her childhood?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Victim Killer (A Sam Rader Thriller Book 1)*



  






*A brutal killer. A helpless victim. This girl is both.*

Sam always knew she was different. Her morbid fascination with death has kept her isolated from the world, shut away by a father aware of the monster inside her. A direct descendent of one of the most notorious serial killers of the century, Sam harbors the kind of fury that craves blood.

With her father’s navy-seal training, Sam is taught the mental strength to control an evil threatening her very existence. Now armed with a skill-set to kill and a thirst for blood, this girl is about to unload her wrath on an unsuspecting world.

After being recruited into a top-secret organization tasked with hunting active serial killers, Sam is finally given the green light to unleash the monster inside her, onto those who prey on the innocent. Will this hunter control her bloodlust and silence those she’s sent to kill, or will her own demons finally find the freedom to unleash their own kind of terror?

The Victim Killer is the first book in the Sam Rader thriller series. If you like Jack Reacher action paired with the darkness of Hannibal Lecter, then prepare for a thrill ride into a serial killer’s worst nightmare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Ghosts of Mao: A Joe Brennan Spy Thriller *



  






*Watch out Jack Reacher and Mitch Rapp! CIA Black Ops specialist Joe Brennan returns in his second big spy thriller....*

Brennan is a deadly asset who wants out. But old ties in Asia mean he is needed for one last assignment, his most dangerous yet. His target: The Ghosts of Mao, a lethal sleeper cell of Chinese assassins. A nuclear trigger sets them on a relentless collision course with an international peace conference. Now Brennan and Chinese counterpart Daisy Lee must stop them. They're chasing whispers, rumors of a terrible secret around the world, from the backrooms of Macau to the heart of ancient China, from the streets of Washington to a breathtaking conclusion that may alter the global balance of power. On a trail laden with exciting twists and suspenseful turns, they'll cheat death time and again, trying to stay alive in a world of bad intentions...

The Ghosts of Mao is a gripping espionage thriller, ideal for fans of Robert Ludlum's Jason Bourne, LT Ryan's Jack Noble and Daniel Silva's Gabriel Allon. It's the second in a new series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Sei Box Set: Books 1-3*



  






*Two years ago, Sei buried her daughter. Two days ago, she found out she was alive.*

*The first three novels in a nail-biting series! Hundreds of thousands of downloads worldwide. 1,000s of five-star reviews.*

Perfect for fans of Child, Archer, Flynn, and Silva.

*Contract Snatch:* After her daughter’s death, ex-assassin Sei fled to the Ardennes forests of Belgium to try to find peace. But a mysterious source contacts her, promising to return her daughter. Simply take on one last job: break a notorious assassin out of jail.

*Contract Sicko:* Sei learns about an individual involved in the abduction of her daughter—a man so vile, so foul in every way, that the mere thought of him turns Sei’s stomach. To complicate matters, Sei must befriend him.

*Contract Primo:* While searching for her daughter, Sei realizes there is still one person alive who can help. It won’t be an easy mission—this person has no reason to tell her what he knows. In fact, he’s behind the borders of a country that wants to see her dead.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Children's War: Evacuation 1939-1945 *



  






*This is the story of the children across Britain forced to leave home to escape the devastating bombings of the Second World War...*

On 1 September 1939, two days before Britain declared war on Germany, approximately one-and-a-half million people, primarily parties of schoolchildren and mothers with infants, were evacuated into the British countryside to be safe from much-feared bomb attacks on the cities.

The railway timetabling worked like clockwork: children packed into stations and onto trains, some anticipating the longest, others the most desolate, journey of their young lives. At the rural reception centres they were ‘chosen’, cattle-market style, by their foster-parents for billeting, and in the ensuing mêlée, the worst and the best of hopes were realised.

E-Day proved premature. The Phoney War intervened, and when the panic subsided the children were returned to the cities in December 1939 to be met a few months later with the savage blitzing of 1940. This produced the Second Evacuation, and the ebb and flow of Britain’s children between the cities and the country would continue throughout the war, with the most terrified scramble for safety taking place in 1944-5 when the ‘Flying Bombs’ filled Britain’s skies. Other children – the ‘Seavacs’ – were sent overseas, and braved the U-boats to avoid the bombs, but sometimes met tragedy on their way to new homes abroad.

Using new archive material, *Ruth Inglis* lets the children describe their experiences in their own words. She analyses the effects evacuation had on them at the time and traces through interviews with grown-up evacuees today the legacy it left in their hearts and minds. Famous or ordinary people, they vividly recall their experiences in _The Children’s War_.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Custody With Dignity: A Citizen Soldiers Memoir of the 1st Operational U.S Enemy Prisoner of War Camp during Operation Desert Storm*



  






In Jan 1991, during Operation Desert Storm, the 401st Military Police Camp (EPW), a U.S. Army Reserves unit headquartered in Nashville TN became the first US operated Enemy Prisoner of War Camp since the Korean War. Be with them as they cope with freezing cold nights, scorching hot days, blinding sandstorms, prisoner riots, practical jokes, and sexual misconduct. Find out what happened when an Army Reserve unit from the South is sent to the ancient lands of the Middle East to confine and care for captured soldiers and citizens of a very different culture. The 401st MP Camp provided Custody with Dignity to over 23,000 Enemy Prisoners of War, had a grand adventure and made history too.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Pixie Me Up (Newborn Pixie Cozy Mystery Book 1) *



  






*A strange inheritance, a screaming ghost, and a backward aging cat. Welcome to Pixie-hood!*

When I arrive in Oakleaf Glade to claim an inheritance, I imagine it'll run to a few hundred in a savings account. Instead, I receive an entire house!

I'd thank my lucky stars except for the experiences that come part and parcel with the arrangement. Things like my hair turning bright pink and trending skywards, or a kitten who I swear can understand me when I talk.

But when a ghost shrieks me awake at night, warning that if I stay I'll die just like my great aunt Esmerelda, I'm ready to put my boots on. Except my inheritance runs deeper than a title deed, it's lodged in my DNA. As the youngest daughter of a youngest daughter, I'm a Pixie, pink hair and all.

Luckily, I've made some fast friends in town already because I'll need all the help I can get!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Hour of Her Death (Kendra Dillon Cold Case Thriller Book 1) *



  






*Only a monster could murder a nun on Christmas Eve. But the horrific crime has gone unsolved for thirty years when a mysterious stranger begs a true crime podcaster to investigate.*
Kendra Dillon hosts The Cold Trail Podcast. She’s made it her mission to uncover new clues in old mysteries. She’s shocked that this brutal display of evil against an innocent nun has gone unchecked for decades. No suspects. No arrests. No justice.

With police and church officials refusing to reopen the investigation, Kendra believes someone’s hiding a vile conspiracy. But right as Kendra gets close to the disturbing truth, another shocking crime derails her investigation. The Cold Trail may be leading Kendra straight into the path of a serial killer. With every podcast episode, Kendra gets closer to waking an evil that’s been lying in wait.

And Kendra isn’t alone. A stalker is following her every move, ready to ensnare her in his own twisted fantasy.

Can Kendra catch the culprit and serve up justice before she’s silenced forever?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*On the Run: Take the Money Trilogy, Book 1 *



  






In the summer of 1941, Sergeant Dan McGill did the unthinkable, something no Chicago cop was ever supposed to do. He refused to go on the Mob’s payroll. Refused to become one of organized crime’s stooges in blue. If the Mob let something like that go unchallenged, it’d be the end of them.

So McGill had to go. Six feet under. Only the Mob made a serious mistake. The boss decided Charlie Hart, Dan’s best friend and the crooked police lieutenant who’d been given the task of roping Dan in, had to die, too. That was the price Charlie had to pay for failing to make Dan knuckle under.

The Mob got Charlie, all right, but then Dan struck back. He killed the boss’s two sons and then the old man himself. He caught the boss just as he was about to blow town — with $3 million stuffed into two suitcases. Finders keepers, Dan thought after putting the boss down. He took the Mob’s money after all.

From that moment on, a hunt began that would last four years. The mob would stalk its target throughout the United States and all the way into war-torn Europe after learning that Dan, now calling himself Charlie Hart, had joined the army. The boys in Chicago figured if they didn’t kill the bastard, the Nazis would get the job done.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Deadly Intent: A Thriller (Adrian Hell Series Book 4) *



  






*Could you keep fighting when all hope is lost?*

Two years on from the dramatic events that rocked Pittsburgh, Adrian Hell is retired. He runs a bar in Devil's Spring, Texas. He has a beautiful woman who's crazy about him. For the first time in a long time... he's happy.

But one night, everything changes. The arrival of three strangers sets in motion a chain of events that not only brings Adrian's new life crashing down around him, but also drags him into the middle of a conspiracy that threatens to take the world to the brink of war.

Faces from his past and doubts about his future compel Adrian to pick up his guns once again, to do what he always did best. With time running out, and with the number of allies shrinking by the minute, he must fight against a vast, unseen enemy to prevent catastrophe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Deep Space Boogie Bundle: Warp Riders Books 1 & 2 *



  






*When it hits the fan, you call in the best. Unfortunately for planet Earth, the best were busy.*

Humanity had won the Great War, joining forces with a band of alien rebels to overcome their mutual enemy, a vicious race who had very nearly driven them to extinction. When the dust finally settled, humanity had survived, but only just. Teams of explorers were rapidly deployed to the distant reaches of the galaxy, hopeful they might discover peaceful new alien worlds to join their alliance.

But not all aliens were friendly. A fact made quite clear when a strange attack ship warped from the depths of space and assaulted them with no provocation. It seemed Earth had a new enemy to deal with, but they had no idea who these aggressors were or where they came from. With limited options, a rag-tag team was hastily formed to track them down. It wasn't perfect by any means, but it was their best hope. Or so they thought.

Murphy paid a visit, and a warp accident unexpectedly hurled them off course to distant reaches of the galaxy. The crew found themselves not only off the track of their enemies but utterly lost. But out in the darkest depths of space, it was looking like they were not alone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Operation Damocles: Israel's secret war against Hitler's scientists, 1951-1967 *



  






*The forgotten cloak-and-dagger history of the former Nazi scientists recruited by Egypt to develop long-range missiles capable of striking Israel.*

From 1951 to 1967, Egypt pursued a secret programme to build military rockets that could threaten Israel. Because such an ambitious project required Western expertise, the Egyptian leader President Nasser hired West German scientists, many of them veterans of the Nazi rocket programmes at Peenemünde and elsewhere.

These covert plans soon came to the attention of Israel’s legendary secret service, Mossad, and caused deep alarm in Tel Aviv. Would Israel fall under the shadow of long-range missiles held by a ruler who was sworn to destroy the Jewish state? Could the missiles be fitted with warheads filled with radiological, chemical, or even nuclear materials? Israel responded by using threats, intimidation, and brutal assassination squads to deter the German scientists from working on Nasser’s behalf.

This book tells the gripping and dramatic story of the mysterious arms dealers, Mossad assassins, scientific genii, and leading political figures who all played their role in Operation Damocles.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Unleashed: Sydney Rye Mysteries #1*



  






*My dog once took a bullet that was intended for me.*
A bullet that ripped through his chest, narrowly missing his heart, and exited through his shoulder blade, effectively shattering it. This left him unconscious on the floor of my home. Amazingly, this bullet did not kill him. 

Ten years ago I adopted Blue as a present to myself after I broke up with my boyfriend one hot, early summer night with the windows open and the neighborhood listening. The next morning I went straight to the pound in Bushwick, Brooklyn. Articles on buying your first dog tell you never to buy a dog on impulse. They want you to be prepared for this new member of your family, to understand the responsibilities and challenges of owning a dog. Going to the pound because you need something in your life that's worth holding onto is rarely, if ever, mentioned. 

I asked the man at the pound to show me the biggest dogs they had. He showed me some seven-week-old Rottweiler-German shepherd puppies that he said would grow to be quite large. Then he showed me a six-month-old shepherd that would get pretty big. Then he showed me Blue, the largest dog they had. 

The man called him a Collie mix and he was stuffed into the biggest cage they had, but he didn't fit. He was as tall as a Great Dane but much skinnier, with the snout of a collie, the markings of a Siberian husky, the ears and tail of a shepherd and the body of a wolf, with one blue eye and one brown. Crouched in a sitting position, unable to lie down, unable to sit all the way up, he looked at me from between the bars, and I fell in love. 

"He's still underweight," the man in the blue scrubs told me as we looked at Blue. "I'll tell you, lady, he's pretty but he's skittish. He sheds, and I mean sheds. I don't think you want this dog." But I knew I wanted him. I knew I had to have him. He was the most beautiful thing I had ever seen. 

Blue cost me $108. I brought him home, and we lived together for years. He was, for most of our relationship, my only companion. But when I first met Blue, a lifetime ago now, I had family and friends. I worked at a crappy coffeehouse. I was young and lost; I was normal. 

Back then, at the beginning of this story, before I'd ever seen a corpse, before Blue saved my life, before I felt what it was like to kill someone in cold blood, I was still Joy Humbolt.

*I'd never even heard the name Sydney Rye.*
P.S. The dog does not die.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Grifter's Daughter*



  






*IMAGINE YOU STOLE A MILLION DOLLARS –
FROM YOUR FIANCÉ. ON THE EVE OF YOUR WEDDING*.
Dani Silver doesn’t have to imagine. She just did it. And *she’s got big plans for her share of that million in cash* she and her father scammed from her billionaire fiancé (although strictly speaking, that might make him her ex-fiancé.)

Now she’s going to run her own operation—a long con, a dying art currently practiced by only a few old-timers. Fortunately, *she learned from the best con man still living*, as he’s happy to remind Dani…often—Leroy “Pops” Amadeus Logan, who happens to be _her _pops.

Dani—or Mona Pasternelli, or Carly McNair, or any number of aliases she can pull out of her pocket—has gotten by for the past couple of decades on small cons. *She’s got a con for every occasion*. Need to get rid of your abusive husband? No murder necessary…it’s so much more satisfying to just mess with him and screw up his life.

Thanks to her ex-fiancé, she can afford to put up the front money for the sting she’s got in mind, and she’s looking for a mark. But not just any mark. Her idea of *going sort of straight requires that the mark be crooked and really deserving of being fleeced.*

The perfect candidate appears in the person of a televangelist who talked the widowed mother of a friend into signing over her house to his church. When the plan runs riotously amok, Dani goes back to Pops for help in figuring out where she went wrong. She backtracks, adjusts course, and—*with her delightfully cockamamie crew in tow—the game is on again*!

Author Lindsay has created a refreshingly human and appealing heroine who’ll keep readers coming back for more. *Laugh-out-loud funny, inventive, and appropriately low-life*, this delectable first taste of t*he Dani Silver series will delight fans of heist and caper movies* (think THE STING, and all the OCEAN’S films, especially the all-female OCEAN’S EIGHT), TV series about loveable con artists and female criminals, like LEVERAGE, IMPOSTERS, and of course GOOD GIRLS*—and books!

There just aren’t enough of them. But if you can’t get enough of Donald Westlake’s riotous Dortmunder gang and Lawrence Block’s Bernie Rhodenbarr, Dani’s your new BFF.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Silent Night (Sam Archer Book 4)*



  






On a cold December morning in New York City, a man is found dead in Central Park. There are no knife or gunshot wounds to his body and no signs of violence. But beside the body is a box containing a cracked vial. Suspecting he died from some sort of biological attack, a lab team screen the body.

What they find is deeply unsettling and terrifying.


Seven months after he left the ARU, Sam Archer is now a 3rd Grade Detective in the NYPD's Counter Terrorism Bureau. However, not everything has gone as expected. Most of his new squad have welcomed him. Others haven't. But when he and the rest of his team are called in urgently and told of the situation all personal differences need to be put aside. It's been confirmed the man in Central Park was killed by an unknown strain of a toxic pneumonic virus. Once inhaled, there is no chance of survival. The victim dies quickly, violently and in agonising pain. There is no antidote. No one knows where it has come from, who planted it in the Park and why. No ransom demands or threats have been received. Archer and his team are ordered to find out who was responsible, and to locate and secure any other strains of the virus that may exist.

However, they are already almost out of time.

Someone is intending to release more of the virus into the city within the next ninety minutes.

As they desperately search for answers, Archer and the rest of his team quickly discover that the cracked vial in the Park was just the start. They are also not alone in wanting to get their hands on the virus. There are others, people with far more sinister motives who are desperate to acquire the virus and who will kill anyone who gets in their way.

As people around him start going down, Archer must battle to stay one step ahead in the race to find the toxic weapon before it is used again. When he and his team finally realise the full horrifying extent of what they’re dealing with and the potentially devastating effects of its release, Archer must do everything he possibly can to stay alive and secure the lethal virus before many more people die.

However, he is already too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Aftermath (The Harry Starke Novels Book 14) *



  






*An elite force of private military contractors. A ragtag band of aging war heroes and civilians.*


*It began with a simple kidnapping. It ended in an all-out private war.*

In Harry Starke’s world, nothing is ever quite as it seems. His wife is lying in hospital in a coma. His best friend and business partner is not who he says he is.

Once again Harry says never again, but when his intellectually disabled uncle is kidnapped and becomes a pawn in a deadly game of cat and mouse, he finds himself plunged back into a life he so desperately wants to leave behind...

Aftermath is the 14th standalone novel in a series of hard-boiled thrillers. If you like tough-as-nails heroes, and twists you won’t see coming, then you’ll love Blair Howard’s latest gritty, edge-of-your-seat thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Peppermint Fudge and Fears (Candy Covered Cozy Mysteries Book 1)*



  






A candy by any other name…
Might just be murder.
Candy shop owner, Candice Rothberg, formerly Candice Darling, is excited for Christmas. It’s hard not to be, in a town as festive as Lake Marion, Michigan. When Candice learns that a local bakery is hosting a gingerbread house building contest, she eagerly dives right in. With her background in candy and all things delicious, she plans to rock the contest, whether she wins it or not.
What starts out to be a fun and delicious contest, ends up being a holiday horror, when one of the competitors dies, under suspicious circumstances, leaving behind a mysterious candy wrapper and more questions than answers. When the killer targets a second victim, Candice realizes all of the mystery and intrigue, oddly, has something to do with her.
Will she figure out who the culprit is, before it’s too late?
Or will this be a season of suffering for Lake Marion?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Movie Club Mysteries: Books 1-3*



  






*“Five weeks ago, I’d given my cheating ex and crumbling career in the San Francisco PD the proverbial middle finger, and moved to the Wild West…of Ireland. In that time, I’d learned to bake scones without burning them (okay, I still scrape off scorch marks), rescued a kitten trapped in a drainpipe (well, I’d helped), and solved a murder (that one really was me). All things considered, my time on Whisper Island hadn’t been the restful vacation my aunt Noreen had promised, but I’d had a blast.”*

Meet Maggie Doyle, an ex-cop turned private investigator on a mission to find a slice of paradise in her new home of Whisper Island, Ireland. Too bad wherever Maggie goes dead bodies and mystery seem to follow.

Enjoy the first three books in Movie Club Mysteries series in one convenient boxset!

With nearly 1,000 pages and 500+ five star reviews, you don’t want to miss this bundle of movies, muffins, and murder.

This collection includes:

*DIAL P FOR POISON*
After the most hated woman on Whisper Island is poisoned at her aunt’s café, can Maggie catch the murderer before they strike again? Or will her terrible baking skills burn down the café first?

*THE POSTMAN ALWAYS DIES TWICE*
The instant Maggie and her friend discover the corpse of Whisper Island’s postman, her plans to chill for the next two months are put on ice.

*HOW TO MURDER A MILLIONAIRE*
Armed with her newly issued private investigator's license, Maggie is on the case…of a sheep that went missing twenty-two years ago. When she trips over a dead body on the first day of the investigation, she realizes there’s more to this cold case than a fight over lamb chops.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Forever...And then some (Grifter's Daughter Book 4) *



  






*EVEN GRIFTERS HAVE FAMILIES.
THEY’RE JUST MORE COMPLICATED…*
At least Dani Silver’s is*. Complicated, unconventional, criminal, and –worst of all to some--downright amoral.* But whathehell, family’s family.

A PREQUEL TOLD IN SHORT STORIES....

Duane Lindsay brings to life the tale of this very odd, yet affectionate kinship group in *a completely original prequel, told in interconnected short stories*, some of them stretching to novellas._ *And each one chronicling one of their cons.*_

At its heart, the book is the Byzantine yet *surprisingly tender tale of artists in love. Con artists, that is.* Meet legendary con Leroy Logan and his crime partner Kate Mulrooney, who’s known reverently in their circle as Fast Kate, an homage to her famous ability to spot a mark at a thousand paces.

Leroy’s a lovable, irresponsible, untrustworthy, unfaithful lazy lug, unlucky at gambling but renowned for criminal brilliance. *In other words, the quintessential bad boy.

So of course Kate loves him*.

And in spite of himself, he adores her and every one of his children, especially the little redhead who grows up to be a brilliant con herself. Kate, possessed of just as fine a criminal mind, is in many ways Leroy’s opposite— sleek and glamorous, yet as solid and practical as he’s profligate.

And *Dani, quite simply, is the cutest kid criminal since Tatum O’Neal in PAPER MOON.*

You don’t realize it at first, but right from the beginning author Lindsay is laying the groundwork for the series that follows-- all the scams Kate and Leroy built on to pull off bigger cons, *all the delicious insider tricks and jargon, all the sweet little ways they teach precious Dani to steal from strangers*…

It’s naughty, hilarious, and ingenious— *a great read for lovers of capers, heists, and literary criminals--* the Danny Oceans and Dormunders, even the talented Mr. Ripleys of the world—
And it’ll definitely send you off to stream PAPER MOON as a chaser.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Pinot Noir: A Female Sleuth Financial Thriller with International Espionage (A Louise Moscow Novel Book 2)*



  






BOOK EXCELLENCE AWARD WINNER, MYSTERY
B.R.A.G. MEDALLION HONOREE, HISTORICAL FICTION
READERS' FAVORITE GOLD MEDAL WINNER, MYSTERY

*Multi-billionaire banker and philanthropist, Ekram M. Almasi, has just been murdered...*

And there’s only one person who can uncover the mystery behind this international banking scandal:

*Louise Moscow.*

Able to handle a high-powered speedboat, an ex-lover, and a ginger-haired villain with equal ease, this international spy embarks on a journey that will take her to Monte Carlo, Paris, and Burgundy.

The amazing scenario, however, cannot hide a complicated and awful truth.

On her journey, Louise struggles against uncooperative witnesses, a mysterious vine disease, a gun-wielding monk, and a secret society.

Even though local investigators seem to have found the ideal culprit for the murder, the case is not as open-and-shut as it might seem...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Deadly Motives: a gripping crime thriller (Detective Grant and Ruby Book 1) *



  






*Secrets never stay buried forever...*

When a nurse is murdered, Detective David Grant recognises the hallmarks of a serial killer called Travis.

Twenty-five years ago, Grant caught Travis for the murder of five women and the murderer has been incarcerated ever since. The problem is, Travis was at the hospital when the nurse was murdered but he was in the constant custody of two police officers.

Determined to solve the case, Grant recruits a specialist to his team, Ruby Silver, a top criminal profiler. But Ruby is hiding something from her colleagues.
_Who is the killer and what is their motive?
Grant and the team must work quickly to solve the case as the body count rises…_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Follies of a Navy Chaplain*



  






Connell J. Maguire came to America with his large Irish family from Glenties, County Donegal, when he was 11 years old. He grew up in Philadelphia, attended LaSalle University, aspired to be an actor or a playwright, became a priest, joined the Navy, served as a chaplain in Vietnam and, at the age of 92, still ministers part time to a congregation in Indiantown, Fla. "Follies of a Navy Chaplain" is a collection of charming anecdotes about his childhood in Ireland, coming to America, his colorful siblings, the priesthood, the Navy, Vietnam, and retirement, as well as poetry and a pair of one-act plays.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Evolving Crane: Book One: Evolving | Crane*



  






An alien massacre brings the multiverse to war...

When Agent Lawson moves to London, Crane (her known felon boyfriend) is left to raise their child alone.

But as matters send him over the edge, Crane is abducted by aliens.

Now, trillions of galaxies away, the battle rages on, steering death across the stars. Uncanny events occur when Crane is molecularly augmented and shoved into this cosmic war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Stars Dark 2: Last Run*



  






The continuing adventures of the survey starship _Yellowjacket_ after an alien force larger than any in living memory sweeps through the worlds of the Engel Empire.

*Note: The Stars Dark series is an homage to thrilling pulp sci-fi of yesteryear. If you're interested in hard science fiction look elsewhere. But if you're looking for action-packed adventures on strange worlds with even stranger aliens, this series is for you!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Stars Dark 3: Forsaken*



  






The continuing adventures of the survey starship _Yellowjacket_ after an alien force larger than any in living memory sweeps through the worlds of the Engel Empire.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Alexandria Rising: Book 1 of The Alexandria Rising Chronicles*



  






*Rand O'Neal, an ambition-less newspaper reporter, is given a single task upon the death of his grandfather:*
*Destroy a mysterious map.*

What should be a simple errand thrusts Rand into a journey across three countries where he discovers humanity's biggest secret.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Alexandria Reborn: An Action and Adventure Suspense Thriller: Book 2 of The Alexandria Rising Chronicles*



  






*He can't go home.*
*He's dead in the real world.*
Everything has changed. Forever.

In, 'Alexandria Reborn,' the anticipated sequel to 'Alexandria Rising,' Rand O'Neal rises from the ashes to join an elite team in an effort to shift the power struggle set in motion by control of the alchemistic Slendoc Meridian.

*˃˃˃ As this fast-paced adventure continues, Rand will discover the answer to many of this questions, but will he lose Hope in the process?*
The novel has been reviewed as, "Superb," "Amazing" and "Extremely well written" and has drawn comparisons to Dan Brown, Ian Fleming and Robert Ludlum.

*˃˃˃ The book is labelled an action adventure, but contains elements of science fiction, suspense and mystery.*
It is also linked to a multi-media website which allows readers to engage with the experience in video, images and interactive appendices.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Cascade Killer (Luke McCain Mysteries Book 1)*



  






As a Fish and Wildlife police officer, Luke McCain and his partner -- a yellow Lab named Jack -- spend their days patrolling the rivers, lakes and forests of the wild and scenic Cascade Mountains in Eastern Washington. After hunters discover human remains inside a bear's stomach, McCain is thrust into the investigation. As more dead women are found in McCain's region, authorities suspect a serial killer is prowling the mountains he knows best. McCain will need his knowledge as an outdoorsman, and his instincts as an investigator, to track the psychopathic predator before he kills again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Witch Named Hazel (Crafty Witch Mysteries Book 1) *



  






*She’s in a better place…*

A surprising call from a rather crabby lawyer was an unpleasant interruption to Hazel Holloway's otherwise blissful day off. She's baffled at the news that a great uncle she's never even heard of before has left her his old funeral home. Stranger still, the mortuary is in an unfamiliar small town. Fullmourn is less than thirty minutes away, but the place is a complete mystery.

Things get even weirder, though…

More shocking than a surprise Great Uncle and a peculiar small town is the "gift" she receives from a ghost. The gift is the craft. Witchcraft, to be exact. The spirit of an old witch has to pass her magic onto someone before crossing the veil to the afterlife. Since no one shows up for her memorial, Hazel was the "lucky" recipient of her strange and unusual powers.

But, the whole witchcraft thing might have to wait…

When Hazel gets into an argument with grouchy Fullmourn resident, George Cadell, she knows her reputation is about to bite the big one. Of course, George appears to be innocent in the squabble, so when he's found dead in front of the funeral home Hazel just inherited, she becomes the prime suspect.

Hazel is one toadstool short of an alibi, and the hunky town Sheriff, Nicodemus "Nico," Quillen doesn't entirely believe in her innocence. But Hazel isn't the only one in Fullmourn who might have wanted George – an unrepentant jerk - on the other side of the grass. Hazel needs all the help she can get exhuming the real culprit.

With her new familiar, Loftus, the cursed mouse, and her cousin, Rook, the mortician, at her side, Hazel's prepared to harness her unique abilities and summon any spirit, to catch the real killer. She's desperate to clear her name before the funeral home goes belly up, but will her mission lead her right into a killer's snare?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Star Of The Desert (The Jason Green Series Book 3) *



  






Note : The books in the Jason Green series are stand alone novels and can be read in any order.

*For millions of years, a bounty of unimaginable riches lay hidden deep within the scorched wastelands of the Namib desert. Diamonds. Some men cracked the earth to own them. Some men died.*

For ex soldier Jason Green, the job was unexpected but the brief was simple.

At the most remote diamond mine in the world, something was wrong. Badly wrong.

The insurance firm was deeply concerned.

The running costs were enormous, the claims, numerous.

What were the dark secrets that had been so carefully concealed? Secrets buried as deep as the glittering stones themselves.

Jason Green uncovers the truth but his astonishing discovery sets off a chain of events that result in hideous violence and cold blooded murder.

The architect of this horror must be stopped, but for Green, there are personal scores to settle.

The action builds to a frenzy in this ferociously fast paced thriller, and the heart stopping climax will be embedded in your mind for a long time.

A very long time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Butcher Of Tangier (The Jason Green Series Book 5)*



  






Note : The books in the Jason Green series are stand alone novels and can be read in any order.

*In the High Atlas Mountains of Morocco, a magnificent archaeological discovery is made. Buried for over 500 years, a vast fortune in gold and priceless artefacts.*

But there's a problem. A big problem.

The relics are vanishing, seemingly into thin air.

Can one man solve this inexplicable mystery?

Ex-soldier Jason Green is assigned to the case.

The insurance firm is anxious.

Sometimes the hand is quicker than the eye. Questions are dangerous, and answers can be deadly.

An unlikely theory leads Green to the astonishing truth.

But proving this plunges him into a secret world of unimaginable barbarity and horror. A sadistic criminal network with tentacles across the globe. An organisation for whom human life is worthless, and who kill with total impunity.

Facing his toughest ever challenge, Jason Green must escape the clutches of these murderers and expose a hidden industry that represents one of the darkest & most shameful aspects of human depravity.

This is razor-sharp mystery & gut-wrenching action delivered at electrifying speed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Lair of Anubis: An ancient cult, the hidden tomb of a Queen, and death in the desert... (The Project Book 20) *




  







An ancient papyrus describing the death of Cleopatra reveals the secret location of the lost tomb of Alexander the Great, supposedly filled with priceless treasure. Elizabeth Harker sends the Project team to Egypt, to find out if the tomb and treasure still exist.
It doesn't take long before people start dying. A secret cult has worshipped Alexander as the Sun God for thousands of years, and they're not about to let unbelievers desecrate the tomb of their god. They'll stop at nothing to prevent it.
Nick and Selena are getting older, their bodies starting to show the effects of too many battles and too many wounds. With two children to worry about, maybe it's time to quit. But neither one of them is quite ready to give up the adrenaline fueled lifestyle they've been addicted to for years. It's a decision they need to make soon.
But first they have to get through this mission, with no guarantee they'll survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Jabberwock (Nowhere, USA Book 1) *



  






*The sorceress of psychological suspense is back with the first book in her highly-anticipated new Nowhere, USA series. Ninie Hammon is at her career-best in The Jabberwock — a tale that will keep you up all night turning pages.

Nower County was never a hard place to leave. But now, leaving is impossible.*

When drunk teenagers add letters to the Welcome to Nower County sign, making it Welcome to NoWherE County, nobody repaints it.

Because, Why bother? Everyone knows they live in the middle of nowhere.

Children’s book author Charlie McClintock and her three-year-old daughter, Merrie, return home to settle Charlie’s recently deceased mother’s affairs. It’s the first time since high school graduation that she and childhood friends Sam Sheridan and Malachi Tackett have been reunited.

A beat of happiness before Charlie experiences an unexplainable disaster.

A bizarre storm blows through the Appalachian Mountains and literally wipes Nowhere County off the map. The outside world forgets the tiny town ever existed, and no one can leave.

Anyone who tries wakes up in the Dollar General Store parking lot with blinding headaches, gushing nosebleeds, and no clue what happened to them.

Locals name the shimmering mirage on the county line that imprisons them the Jabberwock.

Abby Clayton thinks it's Charlie’s pet. Desperate to bring her baby home from the hospital across county lines, Abby is the only person who has dared to “ride the Jabberwock” more than once.

She believes that it spoke to her. Brain-damaged, barely able to walk from her injuries, Abby hatches a deranged plot to force Charlie to make the Jabberwock set them free.

Will Malachi manage to stop her and save Charlie and Merrie in time?

And more importantly, will Abby survive one last ride on the Jabberwock?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Erased *



  






*There’s no escaping the prison of your mind…*

Professional hacker Jeff Demarzo reports to work as usual, only to discover none of the colleagues at his company of the last five years recognize him.

Fearful his grasp on reality is slipping, yet unwilling to accept the overwhelming evidence of his own insanity, Demarzo must embark on a dangerous quest to uncover the truth—whether he’s prepared for it or not.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*All That Was Left Unsaid *



  






*A vicious small-town murder, two unusual suspects, one big lie...*

Tina is terrified when mysterious handwritten notes appear in odd places around her home. She strives to uncover who is behind the notes, and why, but finds no answers. Until one gloomy night, she catches a familiar face watching her through her bedroom window.

Maddison remains in her loveless marriage for the sake of her two young children. Still wearing the mental scars her husband inflicted after his years of betrayal, she uses alcohol and prescription drugs as a crutch. This starts her on a rapid ride to rock-bottom.

Approaching forty, Isabelle marries for the first time. Life couldn't be better, except her husband is still on good terms with his ex-wife. Isabelle doesn't like his ex, especially when she starts making trouble for the newlyweds.

When a vicious murder is committed on a quiet street in this small, blue-collar town, the three women are caught in the riptide of an investigation. Two are suspects. One will lose everything. And someone is lying.

A tangled lattice of manipulation and deceit must be unravelled to discover who the true culprit is.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Boat Man: A Suspense Thriller (A Reed & Billie Novel Book 1)*



  






*Detective Reed Mattox, just three months removed from the death of his partner, has turned invisibility into an art form.*
Switching to the K-9, taking over the graveyard shift, moving to a farmhouse miles outside of Columbus, his every move has become predicated on putting as much distance between himself and the outside world as possible.

That distance is shattered though when bodies begin turning up in The Bottoms, the poverty-stricken section of town he is assigned to patrol. Grisly, horrific scenes start to pop up in the middle of the night and the overburdened precinct has no choice but to put Reed on it.

*Now operating far outside of his comfort zone with a Belgian Malinois for a partner that attracts attention wherever they go, Reed is forced to unravel the murders, taking him clear across the city and back years in time, to an event that some very influential people will do anything to keep buried...*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Custom of the Sea: The shocking true story of cannibalism and survival*



  






*An incredible tale of disaster, cannibalism, and survival.*

On 5 July 1884 the yacht Mignonette set sail from Southampton for Sydney. Halfway through their voyage, a monstrous storm hits – with horrific consequences.

Battling howling seas and hurricane sales, Captain Tom Dudley and his crew are finally overcome after four days, with the survivors cast adrift on a 13-foot dinghy. Without food, water or shelter, the situation becomes increasingly dire as the days pass. Living on turtle flesh, the crew waste away over the next week while stranded at sea and death seems unavoidable. Upon their rescue 24 days later, only three men remained, and their stories were nightmarish.

Delirious, they confessed everything to their rescuers: how they were forced to resort to cannibalism, picking off the weakest of their numbers.

Neil Hanson illustrates the true story behind the infamous Mignonette disaster that changed murder laws throughout the world, detailing how the crew gradually become almost insane with hunger and the agonising moments that led to the decision to kill one of their own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Risking and Resisting: Discovering the Untold Story of My Family's Fight for Freedom in World War II *



  






It all began with a letter from a stranger. A single message from across the Atlantic launched a journey of discovery to an unknown chapter of Marie Le Febvre's family’s past—a chapter filled with extraordinary courage and unexpected connections.

Marie’s journey uncovered a heritage of risking and resisting during World War II, and forged in her a new understanding of freedom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dunkirk to Belsen: The Soldiers’ Own Dramatic Stories *



  






*In this extraordinary book, the soldiers who served in the Durham Light Infantry recount their personal experiences of serving in World War II.*

Following the remarkable story of a ‘band of brothers’ who fought in every major land campaign, the soldiers tell their versions of what it was like to march across France and Belgium, to battle both the enemy and the harsh terrain of Sicily and to fight bitterly up the Italian Peninsula to the beaches of Normandy. They tell the harrowing tale of arriving at the gates of the Reich and the unthinkable horrors of Bergen-Belsen Concentration Camp – and the bittersweet victory of its liberation.

Theirs are stories of astonishing courage and admirable perseverance, and by compiling them into this book, John Sadler has created a truly poignant narrative that will resonate with all readers. Drawing on extensive interviews, the voices of the individual soldiers narrate the events of the war with all of its terror, hope, misery, comradeship, heroism, sacrifice, boredom and superhuman endurance.

_Dunkirk to Belsen: The Soldiers’ Own Dramatic Stories_ is one of the most unique and movingly personal histories of World War II.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*9/11 With POTUS: Inside the White House Travel Pool*



  






*Imagine, you're with the President in Florida, when America was attacked on 9/11*. *Buckle your seat belt - You're in the White House Travel Pool. Read accounts from Cameramen, Reporters, and WH Staff - The 1st week of 9/11 with POTUS. Just revealed - 20 years after 9/11

News Cameraman, Chris Carlson was there, and is your guide. *On the morning of 9/11, The Bush White House had no idea what was happening. The President and the White House Press had less information than the average US TV viewer. Learn about the struggle to get any information while Bush escaped to the skies on Air Force One. Learn what happened to the remaining press who were left in Florida and how it bruised some egos. The back story, on every step of the journey. This account isn't coming from the typical political and editorial spin zones. You'll hear it from the Cameramen who followed the president with their 20x1 zoom lenses. *This is an up close, in-your-face, totally new account of the week of 9/11.* You're in the White House Travel Pool!

*The week of 9/11 was the beginning of an extrordinary period of time*. America had been attacked, and we'd never before heard of the names Bin Laden, or Al Qeda. The TV viewing public had as much information as the President of the United States. Extrordinary events can supercede our ability to decipher them.

The Bush Presidency became involved in two wars that consumed both terms. The mechanics of maintaining a free press covering the "Leader of The Free World" takes a lot of effort. Having a free and vibrant press available to cover our President is essential in maintaining a democracy. This story will show that in 2001, the Fourth Estate got the job done.

*Chris Carlson worked in the TV News business for 42 years as a News Cameraman*. In Washington DC, he had a front row seat on history. _Covering Presidents Reagan, Bush41, Clinton, Bush43, Obama, and Trump, Carlson logged scores of unique experiences._ Chris learned that some stories were too rich to ignore. 9/11 was one of them. He's combined his own notes from the field with colleague accounts, in a history not shared before. He's very grateful to his friends and associates who supported the same line of thinking and contributed to this effort.

Carlson has felt passionately to seize the moment. He's determined not to let the great tales go to _"The Dead Cameraman's Society"_. By profession, Cameramen never used the pen as an outlet. Cracking the mold on that, Chris sees these stories as history, and part of his intellectual DNA.

Collaborating on stories together, with other living Cameramen, can paint a lively version of history that most couldn't imagine. Witnessing the dealings of many leaders of the "free world" from just 12 feet away.. the Camerman's story version is sure to make you think. Hang on, you're leaving the traditional editorial and political spin zones. You're stepping into The Dead Cameraman's Society. *Learn what it was like to be with the President of The United States during that first week!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T-Rexes & Tax Law (Time Travelling Taxman Book 1)*



  






*A routine tax fraud investigation. A strange lab. A mysterious button.*

He shouldn’t have pushed the button. But Alfred Favero, senior analyst with the IRS, pushed the button. And now he’s 67 million years in the past, stranded out of time with a coworker who hates him and a bunch of tax cheats.

Oh, and then there’s the other inhabitants of his prehistoric home: the dinosaurs that want to make a meal of him. Things couldn’t get worse.

Until a mysterious visitor from an uncertain future shows up with murder on his mind…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Mahu Investigations 1-3 *



  






*SURF AT DAWN, MURDER AT MIDNIGHT…
THREE HAWAII POLICE PROCEDURALS*

This gripping, action-packed box set introduces intrepid, handsome police detective Kimo Kanapa’aka. Kimo wants nothing more than to protect and serve his beloved, lush Honolulu--and he’s just nabbed his dream job as a detective on the police department’s homicide squad.
*He handles treacherous drug busts, goes undercover to discover who's killing surfers on Oahu's North Shore, and battles a dangerous bomber. So... life should be perfect, right?* But, as the series begins, Kimo has a secret that’s about to burst into the open: he’s a closeted gay man. Author Plakcy carefully weaves Kimo’s personal journey into a smoldering police procedural thriller, striking a rare balance of hard-boiled and soft-hearted.

*Mahu*

At 32, Kimo Kanapa'aka is now a detective on the Honolulu Police Department's homicide squad, based at the Waikīkī station. But when he sees someone leave a dead body in an alley, he’s forced into a decision that could damage his career—either admit he was at a gay bar, or report it anonymously. He may have made the wrong decision, but there’s still no stopping him: he follows the trail from the seamy underside of Chinatown to the elegance of million-dollar homes in Maunalani Heights. This twisty debut is a fast-paced adventure from start to finish.

*Mahu Surfer*

Author Plakcy’s second installment in the Mahu Investigations series forces Kimo Kanapa'aka to surf seriously again. A serial killer is on the loose, and three people have died. *Kimo’s new boss asks the former competitive surfer to go undercover on Oahu's North Shore* to find the killer. Kimo’s journey back to his old stomping grounds is not a day at the beach: he notices a variety of issues, from crystal meth abuse to sky-rocketing rents. Plus, Kimo re-unites with an old friend who reveals more of this secretive cop’s past...

*Mahu Fire*

Kimo’s back in Honolulu--and he’s now the town’s only openly gay homicide detective. But it’s going well, at first: he’s growing comfortable with his status as an advocate. He’s even mentoring a group of gay teens. *Things change when Kimo and his loved ones attend a swanky charity event in support of gay marriage. In the middle of the shindig, a bomb detonates.* Kimo’s on the case: he’s determined to track down whoever’s hateful enough to massacre gay people and allies. But it's possible that his own high profile will stand in the way of this thrilling investigation, called "a sharp whodunit" by Publishers Weekly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*MoonShadow Murder (Manny Rivera Mystery Series Book 4) *



  






A nineteen-year-old girl named Sunshine disappears one evening from the backcountry commune where she lives. She's found the next day about a mile away, dead by strangulation.

The other residents of the commune, an unusual collection of dropouts from society, are all potential suspects as Deputy Sheriff Manny Rivera tries to make sense of an odd collection of clues. In the end, the deputy's own life is endangered as he gets closer to understanding the motive for Sunshine's murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Complete Wizard of Oz Collection (All Oz novels by L.Frank Baum) *



  






This carefully crafted ebook is formatted for your eReader with a functional and detailed table of contents: The Wonderful Wizard of Oz The Marvelous Land of Oz The Woggle-Bug Book Ozma of Oz Dorothy and the Wizard in Oz The Road to Oz The Emerald City of Oz The Patchwork Girl of Oz Little Wizard Stories of Oz Tik-Tok of Oz The Scarecrow of Oz Rinkitink in Oz The Lost Princess of Oz The Tin Woodman of Oz The Magic of Oz Glinda of Oz The Wonderful Wizard of Oz chronicles the adventures of a young farm girl named Dorothy in the magical Land of Oz, after she and her pet dog Toto are swept away from their Kansas home by a cyclone. The novel is one of the best-known stories in American literature and has been widely translated. The Library of Congress has declared it "America's greatest and best-loved homegrown fairytale."


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Call of the Wild + White Fang + The Son of the Wolf (3 Unabridged Classics) *



  






This carefully crafted ebook: "The Call of the Wild + White Fang + The Son of the Wolf (3 Unabridged Classics)" is formatted for your eReader with a functional and detailed table of contents. First published in 1903, The Call of the Wild is regarded as Jack London's masterpiece. Based on London's experiences as a gold prospector in the Canadian wilderness and his ideas about nature and the struggle for existence, The Call of the Wild is a tale about unbreakable spirit and the fight for survival in the frozen Alaskan Klondike. The story takes place in the extreme conditions of the Yukon during the 19th-century Klondike Gold Rush where strong sled dogs were in high demand. After Buck, a domesticated dog, is snatched from a pastoral ranch in California, he is sold into a brutal life as a sled dog. The work details Buck's struggle to adjust and survive the cruel treatment he receives from humans, other dogs, and nature. He eventually sheds the veneer of civilization altogether and instead relies on primordial instincts and the lessons he has learned to become a respected and feared leader in the wild. White Fang is the story of a wild dog's journey toward becoming civilized in the Canadian territory of Yukon during the Klondike gold rush at the end of the nineteenth century. White Fang is a companion novel (and a thematic mirror) to Jack London's best-known work, The Call of the Wild, which concerns a kidnapped civilized dog turning into a wild wolf. The book is characteristic of London's precise prose style and his innovative use of voice and perspective. Much of the novel is written from the viewpoint of the animals, allowing London to explore how animals view their world and how they view humans.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Galaxy Cruise: The Maiden Voyage: A Funny Science Fiction Comedy Book*



  






*Humanity needed a hero. It got a karaoke DJ.*

Leo MacGavin is not the brightest specimen of humanity. But when he inadvertently rescues a flirty alien heiress, he’s promoted from second-rate lounge entertainer to captain of the galaxy’s most sophisticated cruise ship.

Before he can flee in terror, a human-hating executive gives Leo an ultimatum—complete the vessel’s maiden voyage or mankind’s last colony will be turned into a sewage dump. To make matters worse, a militant cyborg is undermining his authority, a giant spider is terrifying the passengers, and a sentient plant keeps stealing all the beer.

If Leo ever wants to see his home again, he’ll have to keep the guests happy through seven days of onboard antics and madcap shore excursions. As strange malfunctions tear the ship apart, can he hold his rag-tag crew together, or will he flush the last bastion of humanity down the crapper?

_Galaxy Cruise: The Maiden Voyage_ is a hilarious science fiction comedy adventure for readers who love _The Hitchhiker’s Guide to the Galaxy_ and _Space Team_. And moviegoers who love _Galaxy Quest_, _Spaceballs_, and _Guardians of the Galaxy_. And TV watchers who love _Red Dwarf_, _Futurama_, and _The Orville_. And people who basically just want to see _The Love Boat_ on a spaceship.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Temporal Gambit*



  






*Playing with Time can have dangerous consequences.*

Martin joined the secret Chronos Project to research some of history’s intriguing mysteries. At first, his journeys through time go smoothly. Then something goes wrong.

When an alien race tampers with earth history, their interference ripples through time. Martin no longer recognizes his present. He must travel to the ancient past to save his planet. But he finds himself playing a game without rules.

Can Martin counter his opponents' moves before they eliminate the world he knows?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Zero Day Threat: A space opera adventure (The Ungovernable Book 1) *



  






_*"Spectacular and thrilling! Olson's debut novel is filled with compelling characters and endless excitement." -SD Simper, author of the Fallen Gods series*_

*She’s lost her ship, lost her job, lost her reputation, and is on the run from the law.*

Jez is a damn good pilot, and she’s always worked alone. Until she got picked up for smuggling, that is. Now she’s an ex-con and ex-employed, and there are plenty of people with old scores to settle. So when a mysterious stranger in a battered pilot's coat comes to her with an offer that sounds too good to be true, she reluctantly agrees to listen.

All she has to do is fly one little job.

*Four ex-convicts. One charismatic mastermind. And the most dangerous heist the System has ever seen.*

_Firefly_ meets _Ocean’s Eleven_ in R.M. Olson’s fast-paced, kick-ass, wickedly fun space opera series, The Ungovernable. Grab a copy and join the crew.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Lead Cloak (The Lattice Trilogy Book 1)*



  






*In the future, privacy is a thing of the past.*

_"Staggeringly smart… Hanberg's expertly honed storytelling is sleek and fast… [an] entertaining tale." _—Kirkus Reviews

Nevada, 2081. Colonel Byron Shaw safeguards the world’s innermost secrets. From a control center in Area 51, he monitors the expansive surveillance system that once saved him certain death at the hands of ruthless kidnappers. But not everyone trusts technology that peers through strangers’ eyes, so it’s no shock when a guerrilla attack nearly wipes out the network and spills his blood.

Tasked with tracking down the terrorist cell, Byron sets off on a globe-spanning chase that brings him to the outer edge of Earth’s atmosphere. But as he infiltrates their ranks, a growing suspicion about the system that preserved his own life could sabotage civilization.

Torn between duty and doubt, one man’s decision could rewire humanity’s future.

_The Lead Cloak_ is a tech-savvy sci-fi adventure novel. If you like high-stakes action, thought-provoking dystopian themes, and gripping twists, then you’ll love Erik Hanberg’s cerebral page-turner.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Body in the Park: A Razzy Cat Cozy Mystery Series #1 *



  







*She's found an unlikely consultant to help solve the crime. But this speaking pet might just prove purr-fect...*
Hannah Murphy yearns for a real news story. But after a strange migraine results in an unexpected ability to talk to her cat, she must keep the kitty-communication skills a secret if she wants to advance from fluff pieces to covering felonies. And when she literally trips over a slain body, she's shocked her feline companion is the best partner to crack the case.
Convinced she's finally got her big break, Hannah quickly runs afoul of a handsome detective and his poor opinion of interfering reporters. And when she discovers the victim's penchant for embezzlement and fraud, she may need more than a furry friend and a cantankerous cop to avoid ending up in the obits.
Can Hannah catch a killer before her career and her life are dead and buried?
_The Body in the Park_ is the delightful first book in the Razzy Cat cozy mystery series. If you like clever sleuths, light banter, and talking animals, then you'll love Courtney McFarlin's hilarious whodunit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Fudge & Felonies (Frosted Misfortunes Mysteries Book 2)*



  






*These are some killer cupcakes.*

Ava Decker has fulfilled her dream of becoming a bakery owner. Now that she's claimed her inheritance, she can show off her killer culinary skills as a pastry chef. Soon customers are dying to try her delicious sweets.

But when one of Ava's chocolate fudge cupcakes turns up at the murder scene of a calorie-counting beauty queen, it's a sticky surprise nobody expected! The police are sure the bakery owner is innocent, but they are quick to accuse her best friend of the crime.

This pastry-chef-turned-sleuth and her cute kitty sidekick soon have their hands full of suspects. Can the dessert-loving duo follow the cupcake crumbs to the real killer? Or is her bestie destined for a life behind bars?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Jack Rutherford and Amanda Lacey Book Set (2): A Thrilling British Detective Novel Set (Jack Rutherford and Amanda Lacey British Detective Novel Set)*



  






Get three brilliant and captivating stories together featuring British detectives Jack Rutherford and Amanda Lacey by master storyteller Linda Coles. “Move over Agatha Christie, there’s a new dame in town.” Amazon reviewer.

Here’s what’s in this collection:



*Dark Service*

Taylor never felt the blade pressed to her scalp. She wakes frightened and alone in an unfamiliar hotel room with a near shaved head and a warning… tell no one.


As detectives Amanda Lacey and Jack Rutherford investigate, they venture deep into the fetish-fueled underbelly of the dark web. The traumatized woman is only the latest victim in a decade-long string of disturbing and unusual thefts.


To take down a black market, they’ll go undercover. But just when justice seems within reach, an unexpected event sends their sting operation spiraling out of control. Their only chance at catching the culprits lies with a local reporter… and a scandal that could ruin them all.



*One Last Hit*

The greatest danger may come from inside his own home.

Detective Duncan Riley has always worked hard to maintain order on the streets of Manchester. But when a series of incidents at home cause him to worry about his wife's behaviour, he finds himself pulled in too many directions at once.


After a colleague at a south London station asks for his input concerning a local drug epidemic, he never expected their case would infiltrate his own family…And a situation that spirals out of control..

DC Jack Rutherford and DS Amanda Lacey join in the investigation.



*Hey You, Pretty Face*

An abandoned infant. Three girls stolen in the night. Can one overworked detective find the connection to save them all?

1999. London, winter. Short-staffed during a holiday week, Detective Jack Rutherford can’t afford to spend time on the couch. With a skeleton staff, he’s forced to handle a deserted infant and a trio of missing girls almost single-handedly. Despite the overload, Jack has a sneaking suspicion that the baby and the abductions are somehow connected…

Can he get them home in time?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*All I Got Was The Headache (An Amelia Fantastica Misadventure Book 1) *



  






*Maxine “Maxie” Peterson had just turned eighteen and life was looking good when a fairy godmother she didn’t know existed, one Amelia Pomeroy Fitzgerald Fantastica, abruptly dropped into her life. Literally. *Life, for Maxie, has never been the same since.

Amelia has rotten taste in clothes, a fondness for single malt scotch, and an annoying penchant for meddling where she’s not wanted. As far as Maxie’s concerned, her fairy godmother’s “assistance” isn’t wanted anywhere, at any time, for any reason whatsoever. Unfortunately for Maxie, when it comes to heeding hints (not to mention demands and outright threats), Amelia has the hide of a rhinoceros—nothing gets through!

Maxie is the owner and sole employee of Maxie Peterson Investigations. When she discovers her newest, richest, and (sadly) only client dead on her office floor with her letter opener through his heart, she isn’t surprised to find Amelia’s already on the job—Amelia can always be counted on to be in the middle of things, making them worse. What Maxie isn’t prepared for is the hunky new detective in charge of the case. Ben Trueblood is as hard-nosed as Maxie, and just as determined to find the killer, but he’s got a major advantage—he doesn’t have a fairy godmother making a mess of everything before he even gets started!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Canaryville*



  






*“Charlie Newton is one of my favorite writers, and he keeps getting better, which is scary. Canaryville sizzles. It burns with the kind of passion that makes Chicago beautiful and brutal.” —Jonathan Eig, bestselling author of Ali: A Life

Chicago has always been a slaughterhouse.*

Awash in partisan rhetoric, facing bankruptcy and a federal takeover of its police department, Chicago is thirty-six hours from imploding into a race war. Canaryville will be the flashpoint—violent, insular, bare-knuckle Irish, and fiercely defensive of what little neighborhood it has left.

As the Southside musters for its massive Irish-only but now-banned St. Patrick’s Day parade, extremist groups descend from all sides. A grisly double-homicide occurs at Canaryville’s eastern border. Within hours, a pub bomb explodes at the western border. Amid the rage and carnage, a third targeted homicide rocks the neighborhood.

Embattled homicide lieutenant Denny Banahan races to prove the killings are a purge within the Irish mob, not the graffiti-implied threats of another “Red Summer”—Chicago’s horrifying rampage of racial murder and arson in 1919. But the shocking secrets that Denny’s detectives begin to exhume may say otherwise.

Buried in those secrets are Denny’s deep and tragic childhood roots in Canaryville, and his major sins in the violent Black neighborhoods that surround it. The explosive combination will make Denny the one cop who _might _stop Chicago’s long-predicted descent into Red Summer, or the one who will finally ignite it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Kathmandu (Leo & Allissa International Thrillers Book 1) *



  






Leo’s jobless, crippled by anxiety, and obsessed with a girl he hasn’t seen in two years.
Just as things reach an all-time low, Leo’s thrown a lifeline. A politician’s missing daughter has been traced to Kathmandu. Leo must go there and find her, if his anxiety and the mysterious city will allow.
Escaped from her family and travelling the world, all Allissa wants is to be left alone. Running a hostel for the victims of people traffickers in Kathmandu, she hopes the surrounding mountains will keep the world away.
In his bid to prove himself, Leo sets off on a twisting trail through Kathmandu’s labyrinthine streets. But with a storm on the way, the city revealing a dark side, and unexpected danger around every corner, can he find Allissa and get out alive?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Bad Company: A Military Space Opera Adventure *



  






*A private conflict resolution enterprise...

...here comes the Bad Company.*

Led by the indomitable Terry Henry Walton, a former Marine, long-lived thanks to the nanocytes coursing through his body. He's known war for a hundred and fifty years, and he's brought a hand-picked group of warriors to space with him.

His wife Charumati fights too although she has more refined and special talents.

Their first test comes on Tissikinnon Four, where massed forces wage an ugly war against a technologically superior foe, one who wants the fighting stopped so they can get back to work.

_No plan survives first contact._ Terry Henry has lived by this axiom and once again, it has proven true.

Bring the firepower. Attack, move, and attack again.

_The Bad Company will bring an end to this conflict or die trying._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Renegade Space Salvagers: Last Salvager Standing *



  






This isn’t my time to die.

It can’t be. I haven’t gotten this far only to meet my maker in the dirty corridor of a wrecked spaceship.

I survived an intergalactic civil war.

I lost my family.

I reinvented my entire life as a salvager on the fringes of the universe.

I looked at dead bodies that were strewn around me.

I stared down the barrel of the gun that was pointed at my chest.

Betrayal was always ugly, but it looked especially awful this time.

I had a terrible taste in my mouth.

I wanted nothing more than to pummel the salvager that was in front of me.

I just had to find a way to stay alive long enough to get my revenge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Murder Over Cocktails: The 2nd Nikki Hunter Mystery (Nikki Hunter Mysteries) *



  






“A heroic PI, a certifiable serial killer, and a captivating cat burglar ...”

Private Investigator Nicoli, “Nikki,” Hunter has recovered from a near-fatal encounter with a multiple murderer and is happy to get back to her routine bar and restaurant surveillance jobs. Unfortunately, the universe has other plans. One evening, as she’s acting as a decoy/victim to attract a bartender accused of sexual assault, Jack, “The Cat,” McGuire settles on an adjacent bar stool and tells her a story that will change the course of her life.

Murder Over Cocktails is the second mystery featuring PI Nikki Hunter, a thirty-six-year-old, gun-toting, brainy beauty who excels at getting into other people’s business. Hunter's office is in a marina complex in Redwood City, California, where she also lives aboard a forty-six foot Cheoy Lee sailboat.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dark Roasted to Death (Lainey Boggins Mysteries)*



  






*A dark roast can be deadly…*
Lainey Boggins is desperate to be a real reporter and to find a story that's more interesting than a church bake-off. But sleepy little Aurora Heights is hardly the place for murder and mayhem. The biggest story of the week is the opening of a new cat cafe, which Lainey reluctantly agrees to cover.

But when the town's beloved mayor drops dead at the cafe's opening, the small town is shocked. His death is ruled an accident, but Lainey isn't convinced.

Suddenly, Lainey is thrust into a web of lies that she can't untangle. It turns out that the jolly old mayor wasn't so jolly after all, and he had a lot more secrets than Lainey bargained for. With the help of Dylan, the cute cafe owner and even cuter detective, Nick DeLuca, they're unraveling the mayor's private life and finding out his secrets. But if Lainey isn't careful, she could be next.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Vanilla Vengeance: A Small Town Cupcake Cozy Mystery (Cupcake Crimes Series Book 1)*



  






*Charlotte McKay doesn't know what to expect when she moves in to take care of her elderly aunt.*

When Charlotte discovers a dead body her first day in the cozy town of Sweetwater Falls, she worries she may have made the wrong choice, moving from the big city to a small town. She was hoping for a family feel and a fresh start, not a shakedown from local law enforcement and an aunt who keeps disappearing right when danger nears.

Sweetwater Falls is filled with loveable characters harboring dark secrets. Even though Charlotte is certain none of her new neighbors could possibly be the killer, she is beginning to learn that no one is above suspicion.

Join Charlotte as she moves to Sweetwater Falls, only to discover that not even the sweetest of small towns are without their shadows.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Gone Daddy Gone (Sloane Monroe Book 7)*



  






A USA Today Bestselling Novel

"An amazing book that kept me on the edge of my seat." Addicted to Books, Amazon Top Contributor

*A single moment is about to change Sloane Monroe's life forever*.

On an early winter morning, college student Shelby McCoy walks the quiet, snowy path back home. A tree branch snaps in the distance. Then another. A man is there with her, following close behind, whispering her name. She looks back, sees him gaining on her, and runs. Who is this man, and why is he carrying a gun?

If you love a great mystery with a surprising twist, you'll enjoy Gone Daddy Gone, a New York Times bestselling series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Desperation of Harry*



  






In this amazing romantic-mystery loaded with dark humor, twenty-three-year-old Monty Hill leaves his Midwestern roots for 1977 Hollywood with dreams of becoming a major film screenwriter. He meets his new neighbor, Harry, an unpredictable yet endearing man, who in hopes to assist Monty financially, steers him to an apparently dangerous producer of adult movies, who demands Monty write him the biggest moneymaker of all time. Meanwhile, Monty describes stumbling through a series of volatile romantic relationships with a variety of women along with his other personal encounters, and yet on occasion a second narrator looms menacingly in the background, inexplicably relating his own brief reprehensible accounts. There are shocks and secrets aplenty buried in this intelligent story based on actual events, but it’s up to the reader to figure out where they are hidden before they crash-land with thoroughly unexpected explosions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Truth Kills: PI Angelina Bonaparte Crime Thrillers #1 (Angelina Bonaparte Mysteries)*



  






*A murdered mistress. An accused mob boss. Can two detectives put their differences aside to find the real killer?*
Angelina Bonaparte is starting from square one. After a messy divorce, the middle-aged librarian put down her books and picked up a new gig as a private investigator. When a mob boss heads to jail for his mistress' murder, she has no issue with the womanizing scumbag rotting in prison. But when the suspect's pregnant wife swears his innocence, Angelina can't find it in her heart to refuse the case.

Already reluctant to get involved, her frustration grows when she's forced to work alongside Ted Wukowski, a homicide detective who thinks a crime scene is no place for a woman. In the search for clues along the mistress’ long record of broken hearts and promises, Angelina’s natural charm is the perfect complement to her temporary partner's take-no-prisoners interrogation style. And before long, she and Ted can feel their grudging respect transform into an undeniable attraction.

To solve the case and catch the murderer, the PI and the cop must learn to trust each other completely before an innocent man goes to jail for a crime he didn't commit…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Dead-End Job Mysteries: Volume 4-6*



  






*HELEN HAWTHORNE RETURNS FOR THREE MORE DEAD-END JOB MYSTERIES, AVAILABLE IN A SINGLE BOX SET EDITION…
JUST MURDERED*
After all she’s endured with her divorce and subsequent flight from alimony, Helen getting a job at Millicent’s Bridal Salon is ironic in the extreme. But no amount of cash is worth having to deal with the abominable Kiki—a wealthy witch who’s lording it over her daughter’s wedding plans. She also thinks her money makes her invulnerable…but she’s proven wrong when she’s found smothered to death with her daughter’s wedding dress. And worse, the cops seem to think Helen is responsible.

*MURDER UNLEASHED*
Helen has gotten a job at the Pampered Pet Boutique in Fort Lauderdale where the dogs are treated better than the people. A drive to the lavish home of Tammie Grimsby to deliver a freshly fluffed Yorkie has Helen discovering Tammie stabbed to death with a pair of grooming scissors. In a panic, Helen runs—but doesn’t report the murder, lest her past comes to light. But that doesn’t mean she can’t look into the stabbing on the sly.

*MURDER WITH RESERVATIONS*
Helen has found employment as a maid at Fort Lauderdale’s Full Moon Hotel, picking up after clueless tourists and keeping her head down. But staying discreet gets a bit more difficult when Helen opens the hotel dumpster and discovers the dead body of a fellow hotel employee. Things get worse when a hotel guest is murdered in the shower, and Helen’s ex-husband Rob arrives in town in search of the money the court said he deserves. With the police suspicious, Helen knows the only way to clean up the mess is to find the killer. But if she’s not careful, the killer just might find her first…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*End of the Lane (A Dear Abby Cozy Mystery Book 1) *



  






Abby Maguire’s first day in a new town and new job could be her last. Instead of writing about the weekend bake sale, she has to give a statement to the police. It seems the small town of Eden is not the idyllic place she'd imagined it to be. There's a killer on the loose but the finger of suspicion is pointed at Abby.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Getaway List (Bricks & Cam Jobs Book 3)*



  






*A Bricks & Cam Job #3*

_*Bricks and Cam are back*_, this time fleeing from the East Coast after closing accounts with the mob. Planning a new life on the West Coast, the pair of hit men stop off in Ashton, a small, rural town in eastern Washington, only to immediately find themselves embroiled in trouble in typical fashion.

What starts in a bar as a simple intervention between an abusive boyfriend and his victim girlfriend quickly escalates into a blood feud between Cam and Bricks and the family of local backwoods royalty, the Crawfords.

Once Cam and Bricks draw first blood, all of the force of the extended Crawford family and their militia-minded cohorts are brought to bear on them. The Crawfords have numbers and hometown advantage, but they’ve never gone up against anyone like Cam and Bricks before. Bricks’ lethal cunning and Cam’s penchant for successful messes wreaks havoc with the Crawford’s attempts to bring them to small town justice.

*Despite their talents, though, the two big city assassins soon find themselves struggling not just to win this war, but to make it out of town alive.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Crimson Deathbringer: An Epic Space Opera/Alien Invasion Adventure (The Crimson Deathbringer Series Book 1)*



  






_*When Earth gets embroiled in the middle of an intergalactic war, humanity's only hope for survival rests with a rag-tag team of unlikely heroes which includes an ace fighter pilot, a stuntwoman, a super-assassin, and an alien prankster.*_

Jim, a wise-cracking, OCD-suffering fighter pilot, is about to propose to his girlfriend when his friend Kurt surprises them by showing up at his house, wounded and covered in blood. This is just the beginning of Jim's woes because soon after his life is thrown into a galactic conflict that threatens the very existence of the human race.

Can our heroes save humanity from the wrath of a galaxy-conquering alien fleet?

_*The Crimson Deathbringer*_ seamlessly blends breathtaking action sequences with mischievous humor. If you enjoy reading a well-written space opera saga, or if you are a Star Wars, Star Trek, or Stargate fan, this book, with its nerve-wracking space battles, memorable characters, formidable antagonist, and Game of Thrones style shocking twists, is written especially for you. Pick it up and see for yourself!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Travel Can Be Murder Cozy Mysteries: Books 1-3 *



  






*Travel, anyone? Here is your passport to murder – three clean cozy mysteries set in Budapest, Paris, and Amsterdam! *Join tour guide Lana Hansen as she leads tourists and readers to fascinating cities around the globe on intriguing adventures that often turn deadly.

*Death on the Danube: A New Year’s Murder in Budapest*
Who knew a New Year’s trip to Budapest could be so deadly? The tour must go on – even with a killer in their midst! Tour guide Lana Hansen must sleuth out who is killing her clients before she ends up floating in the Danube.

*Death by Baguette: A Valentine’s Day Murder in Paris*
Paris—the city of love, lights … and murder? Join tour guide Lana Hansen as she escorts five couples on an unforgettable Valentine-themed vacation to France! Unfortunately it will be the last trip for one passenger… Lana must figure out who really killed her client before she has to say _bonjour_ to prison and _adieu_ to her freedom.

*Death by Windmill: A Mother’s Day Murder in Amsterdam*
A Mother’s Day trip to the Netherlands turns deadly when a guest plummets from a windmill. Was it an accident or a murder? For Lana Hansen, the answer will mean freedom or imprisonment for someone close to her…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Trigger Warning: An Academic Thriller (Doctor Rowena Halley Book 4) *



  






*When does freedom go too far?*

Doctor Rowena Halley has finally found a job that pays enough to live on. Too bad it’s a continent away from one of the men in her life, and an ocean away from the other. Plus, the campus she’s teaching at is not the idyllic haven it seems.

There are the usual problems of academia: busywork, embarrassing extracurricular activities, a difficult department chair. And then there’s real danger. A Gamergate activist has been invited to speak at the college, and a campus Men’s Rights group has threatened to protest the event. Are the rumors of violence swirling around the speaker “just talk,” or are they going to become action?

When Rowena gets drawn into organizing the event, she is called on to find out before something tragic happens. Her dive into the campus’s incel culture just threatens to stir the pot, though. Rowena is worried that she’s going to lose her job. With tensions on campus running this high, however, it may be more than her contract that is terminated. The college is concerned about freedom of speech. Rowena is concerned about the freedom to stay alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Battery From Hellfire *



  






*The regiment consisted of men who had newly enlisted – men who came from ordinary backgrounds, with little military training.*


Just four or five months ago, they were defending London with little to do but fire against hostile aircraft.

Now, joined up with the Eighth Army, the horrors of the war and the hot, dry desert conditions have become a reality.

Held up at the pass, they are right in the path of Rommel who is battering his way through a reeling Allied army. The mobile ack-ack column needs to get through the pass to safety …

But it is too late, the Germans attack … destroying their batteries ruthlessly.

Under the command of Major Hislip, a calm, fatherly-like man, the survivors battle against the harsh desert conditions.

With limited water, their only hope is to reach their own troops. Lost in the desert, with no idea of which direction to head, their only hope of survival is to trawl out the only Matador remaining from the wadi.

With the Matador free, the men feel a sense of achievement and possibility … until Major Hislip insists the gun must come with them … the gun that he cannot leave behind. No matter what.

With tempers flaring and further attacks by the Germans, the gun continues its journey with the men … tired, hungry, hurt … can the men reach safety the safety of their own troops?

Do they have to take the gun with them?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Paradise Key (Harvey Bennett Thrillers Book 5)*



  






*Amusement parks are supposed to be about fun and entertainment...*

_...not death._

A marine biology and science-themed park is scheduled to open later this year. But there seems to be something sinister going on beneath the surface.

OceanTech’s _Paradisum_ is a cutting-edge operation, and they are hoping to capitalize on the growing trend of education-based vacation destinations. The park's CEO, Adrian Crawford, has spent his entire professional life working toward this goal, and he is excited to show it to the world.

Harvey Bennett and his team think they were sent to _Paradisum_ to investigate the security protocols at the new park.

But what they find there terrifies them...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Tank Lords*



  






THE SAGA OF THE SLAMMERS BEGINS!

COLONEL ALOIS HAMMER: He welded five thousand individual killers into a weapon more deadly than any other in the human universe. When a planetary government faces unfriendly natives, guerrilla insurgents, or ruthless terrorists, they do the only thing that might save them— they hire Hammer's Slammers, the toughest, meanest bunch of mercs who ever wrecked a world for pay. Known throughout the galaxy for their cold, ruthless ferocity, the men of Colonel Hammer's indomitable armored brigade routinely accept impossible missions. Again and again, they go up against overwhelming forces, or fight a two-front war against ferocious opposition, all without atomizing their civilian employers. Can they keep doing it? Not if they abide by the rules of civilized warfare...but nobody ever said the Hammers were nice. Even when their chances are not good—those who oppose them have no chance at all!

Publisher's Note: THE TANK LORDS contains two full volume's worth of the Hammer's Slammer's saga, for the first time presented in chronological story sequence as determined by the author.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Sea Hag*



  






FROM PALACE . . . Dennis flees the crystal walls of Emath when he learns the truth behind the city his father rules.

TO WILDERNESS . . . The jungle enfolds him, tests his sword arm with monsters and his courage with nightmares more terrible than any monster.

FROM LOVE . . . Sword and spirit can win Dennis a princess--

TO BLACKEST WIZARDRY . . . But he can overcome the final evil only at the risk of all he has become--and his soul besides.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*ShadowCast*



  






*"Sensationally suspenseful, a thriller that keeps the pages turning well past your bedtime." –JL Hickey, author of The Dark and The Darker*

Dakota Kilroy, a 28-year-old investigative journalist, is haunted by the unsolved disappearance of her best friend, Maddy Montgomery who went missing at the age of fifteen. When financial difficulties force her to move back home to Santa Monica, CA, she cannot take the unanswered questions anymore. Determined to find out what happened to Maddy, Dakota starts ShadowCast, a true crime podcast to publicize the case. But little does she know the man responsible for Maddy's disappearance all those years ago is listening in and tampering with her investigation.

_ShadowCast_ is a psychological thriller with page-turning suspense, a story that praises the value of friendship and the fearless pursuit of justice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Foundation (A Jack Emery Thriller—Book 1)*



  






*A shadowy group is manipulating society. Now, their endgame has arrived.*

The zealots of the Foundation for a New America have snaked their way into power. Their tentacles are everywhere — the media, big business, Congress and even the White House.

When the Foundation sparks conflict between the US and China, they plan to use the chaos to take over America, but they didn’t count on investigative reporter Jack Emery.

As the world powers smash each other and the Foundation make their final play, Jack is the only thing standing in their way. Can he expose their plot and stop them before it’s too late?

*If you like Vince Flynn’s Mitch Rapp, Robert Ludlam’s Jason Bourne and Tom Clancy’s Jack Ryan, then you’ll love The Foundation, the addictive first novel in the Jack Emery series.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Murder on the Intergalactic Railway: A Ritchie and Fitz Sci-Fi Murder Mystery (The Ritchie and Fitz Sci-Fi Murder Mystery Series Book 1) *



  






For Murdina Ritchie, acceptance at the Oymyakon Foreign Service Academy means one last chance at her dream of becoming a diplomat for the Union of Free Worlds. For Shackleton Fitz IV, it represents his last chance not to fail out of military service entirely.
Strange that fate should throw them together now, among the last group of students admitted after the start of the semester. They had once shared the strongest of friendships. But that all ended a long time ago.
But when an insufferable but politically important woman turns up murdered, the two agree to put their differences aside and work together to solve the case.
Because the murderer might strike again. But more importantly, solving a murder would just have to impress the dour colonel who clearly thinks neither of them belong at his academy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Blood Series Book Bundle 1-3 (A Rejected Mates Vampire Shifter Dark Romance) *



  






*A VIRGIN WIDOW - A SUPERNATURAL QUEEN - The werewolves who killed her husband will stop at nothing to get her.

From New York Times and #1 Dark Fantasy bestseller Tamara Rose Blodgett, and for fans of Twilight, A Shade of Vampire and True Blood. Binge read the Blood series for impossible-to-predict plot twists and edgy paranormal romance that will suck you in and leave you breathless for more.*

Twenty-year old Julia Wade, a young woman tragically widowed, is in the middle of a bizarre bid between two mythical species who are vying for the unique properties she offers; her blood. The vampires need her to balance the food load of the human species and give them their coveted "Lightwalkers." The Were wish to be moonless changers; a Rare One can make that a reality.

_Julia wants to belong to herself._

Can she free herself and begin a new life?

*BLOOD SONG:*
Julia has been ripped from the escape she'd planned for herself. When she awakens to discover that her reality has shifted to include a supposed soul-meld with a man she hates, and who hates her... she rebels. Julia doesn't want to be captive in a gilded cage.

Broken from the horrific events surrounding her friends, Cynthia migrates to the very city that Julia resides, determining to find her as the police follow the bread crumbs she's left in her wake.

The Feral has come full circle and must begin a new life from the shadow of the old. His placement in the hierarchy of the pack is uncertain when he finds that he has an integral enemy and a pack member to protect.

Can the vestiges of Julia's former life be restored so she might reunite with her one true love or has that door closed forever because of supernatural circumstances beyond their control?

*BLOOD CHOSEN:*
Julia has Awakened and in so doing bound herself to her one true soulmate, the king to her queen. The blood-binding, which was foretold between fang and claw, ultimately rescued her from certain death and the Circle of Protection is now complete. Yet, another would-be queen vies for the position of ultimate ruler and believes she has found an ancient loophole that will upset the new balance of potential peace that has been put into play by Julia's prophesied reign.

Jacqueline will stop at nothing to achieve her goals, even using the dreaded Were to further her victory.

Cynthia and Adrianna form an unlikely alliance to survive against an enemy that now has help for her madness to take shape.

Emmanuel, the Feral and Truman find themselves drawn to defend and protect a new order with a past that haunts their efforts. Can Julia and her one true mate bring peace to the species and rescue the ones they love? Will the Blood Singers fulfill their destiny to unite three groups of sworn enemies to come together as one?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dying for a Living*



  






*And you thought dying once would be hard...*

On the morning before her 67th death, it is business as usual for agent Jesse Sullivan: meet with the mortician, counsel soon-to-be-dead clients, and have coffee while reading the latest regeneration theory. Jesse dies for a living, literally. Because of a neurological disorder, she is one of the rare people who can serve as a death surrogate, dying so others don't have to.

Although each death replacement is different, the result is the same: a life is saved, and Jesse resurrects days later with sore muscles, new scars, and another hole in her memory. But when Jesse is murdered and becomes the sole suspect in a federal investigation, more than her freedom and sanity are at stake. She must catch the killer herself--or die trying.

Dying for a Living is the first book in Kory M. Shrum's gripping contemporary fantasy series. If you like page-turning action, tough as nails heroines, and perfectly-paced suspense, then you'll love this "hilarious" and "supernaturally fantastic" ride.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Ghostly Paws (Mystic Notch Cozy Mystery Series Book 1)*



  






** USA Today Bestseller and First Place Winner Chanticleer Mystery & Mayhem Awards **

Middle age can be murder ...

At least that’s how it seems to former crime journalist, Wilhelmina Chance, whose near-fatal accident has given her a strange side effect ... she sees ghosts.

After a messy divorce sends her fleeing back to her hometown of Mystic Notch, nestled in the White Mountains of New Hampshire, Willa finds herself haunted by the tenacious ghost of the town librarian who insists Willa solve her murder.

Luckily, she has lots of help, including a quirky cast of small-town characters, the cat she’s inherited from her grandmother, and her best friend, Pepper, who claims her herbal teas can work magic.

But just when Willa thinks she’s discovered who the killer is, she finds out that things are not what they seem in Mystic Notch, and the case takes a strange turn that has Willa adding even some of her long-time friends to her suspect list.

Can Willa find the real killer in time to keep the magical balance in Mystic Notch on the side of good, or will evil prevail?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Tell Me Why (Georgie Harvey and John Franklin Book 1)*



  






*Suspenseful, exciting, atmospheric rural crime; a riveting debut.’ *_- Michaela Lobb, Sisters in Crime Australia_

What will they risk for answers?

Picturesque Daylesford has a darker side. Melbourne writer Georgie Harvey heads to the mineral springs region in central Victoria to look for a missing farmer, and soon links the woman’s disappearance with the unsolved mystery surrounding her husband.

Meanwhile, maverick police officer and solo dad John Franklin is working a case that’s a step up from Daylesford’s usual soft crime: a stalker targeting single mothers.

Georgie’s investigation stirs up long-buried secrets, and attracts enemies. When she reports the missing person to local cops, sparks fly between her and Franklin.

Has he dismissed the writer too quickly? And what will the truth cost?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Cost of Crude: A Gwynn Reznick Mystery (Gwynn Reznick Mystery Thriller Series Book 1)*



  






*A Down And Dirty Look At Big Oil*
Gwynn Reznick's life is shattered when her best friend and co-worker at Wilton Oil & Gas Company dies in a car crash. She doubts it was an accident. Her suspicion is confirmed when a private investigator, Ruben Dordi, shows up at her door. His team has discovered a trail of unusual deaths and disappearances among Wilton employees.

*˃˃˃ Going To Work Becomes Very Dangerous*
To make matters worse, Gwynn is under constant surveillance by those responsible for her friend's death. But that doesn't deter her from getting involved in the investigation. Danger lurks in every corner of the Wilton Tower. One false move could turn a risky situation into a death trap.

*˃˃˃ A Hard To Put Down Thriller*
As the investigation team digs deeper, they begin to unravel a sinister plot that threatens a catastrophic pipeline disaster. The story follows Gwynn as she delves deeper into the macabre machinations of people who are willing to kill for dollars, and in the process she learns things about herself that she’d never known.

Will they solve the crime before it is too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Filthy Rich: Lou Fleener Mysteries*



  






*GUY WALKS INTO A STRIP CLUB…
AND COMES OUT FILTHY RICH*
Down-and-out comedian “Filthy" Rich wasn’t always living on the edge-- he was once famous. Now he tells viciously dirty jokes in the seediest possible strip clubs--*his routine is so filthy that it’s actually illegal, since 1960’s Chicago has harsh blue laws.*

Rich wasn’t always living on the edge, though-- he was once famous for a clean routine, until *his estranged wife ran off with Rich’s best jokes*. With his act missing, he’s hellbent on tracking down the missing dame before he gets caught spewing the grossest jokes this side of Lake Michigan.
*Enter Lou Fleener-- expert streetfighter and ace private eye.* Rich hires Lou to find the missing jokes-- and the wayward wife. Which seems easy enough, right? But unfortunately, Lou’s clues lead him down a perilous rabbit hole of deceit, lies, and frame ups.

Plus, the irrepressible Cassidy, his wife turned partner-in-crime, and Monk, his improbably handsome yet socially awkward best friend, are knee deep in their own rollicking thrillers. *The whole team is in imminent danger, each facing their own bad guy.* And to top it all off, this team of witty Chicago sleuths is flat broke. Again.

*Lou Fleener will be a treasured read for both cozy lovers and hard-boiled aficionados.* And especially for readers looking for laughs. Lou and his team’s humorous yet action-packed adventures that will please fans of such diverse authors as Donald Westlake, Raymond Chandler, and Lawrence Block in his “burglar” mode.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Starshine: Aurora Rising Book One (Amaranthe 1)*



  






*SPACE IS VAST AND UNTAMED, AND IT HOLDS MANY SECRETS.*
_Now two individuals from opposite ends of settled space are on a collision course with the darkest of those secrets, even as the world threatens to explode around them._
The year is 2322. Humanity has expanded into the stars, inhabiting over 100 worlds across a third of the galaxy. Though thriving as never before, they have discovered neither alien life nor the key to utopia. Earth struggles to retain authority over far-flung planets and free-wheeling corporations while an uneasy armistice with a breakaway federation hangs by a thread as the former rebels rise in wealth and power.

Alexis Solovy is Earth Alliance royalty, her father a fallen war hero and her mother an influential military leader. But she seeks only the freedom of space and has made a fortune by reading the patterns in the chaos to discover the hidden wonders of the stars.

Nothing about her latest objective suggests the secret it conceals will turn her life— not to mention the entire galaxy—upside down. But a chance encounter with a mysterious spy leads to a discovery which will thrust Alex into the middle of a galactic power struggle and a sinister conspiracy, whether she likes it or not.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Fat Vampire*



  






*The SMASH HIT SERIES now being developed at SYFY channel -- coming soon from NBC/Universal!

Death Has a Brand New Appetite...*

When overweight treadmill salesman Reginald Baskin finally meets a co-worker who doesn't make fun of him, it's his own bad luck that tech guy Maurice turns out to be a two thousand-year-old vampire.

And when Maurice turns Reginald to save his life, it's just Reginald's further bad luck that he wakes to discover he's become the slowest, weakest, most out-of-shape vampire ever created … doomed to "heal" to his corpulent self for all of eternity.

But as Reginald struggles with the downsides of being a fat vampire (too slow to catch people to feed on, mocked by those he tries to glamour, assaulted by his intended prey and left for undead), he discovers rare powers in himself that few vampires have … and just in time, because the Vampire Council wants him destroyed as an inferior representative of their race.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dead Wrong: A Cozy Mystery (Agatha's Amish B&B Book 1)*



  






A new Amish cozy mystery from Vannetta Chapman.

Who killed Russell Dixon?

When Agatha Lapp’s brother and sister-in-law are tragically killed in a buggy accident, Agatha relocates to the new Amish community in Hunt Texas, nestled in the Texas Hill Country. She’s there to make a success of her brother’s dream--an Amish B&B. Agatha is friendly, efficient, and capable. She's also a fifty-five year old widow who has learned to be independent. When she discovers Russell Dixon’s lifeless body in Cabin 3, she runs next door where retired detective Tony Vargas lives. The police determine that her guest died of natural causes, but as Agatha and Tony put together the events of the previous two days they become convinced that the police are Dead Wrong.

Dead Wrong is a story of discovering new friendships and embracing a different path in the midst of tragedy. Above all else, it's a story of God's grace and provision.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Revenge is Sweet (A Samantha Church Mystery, Book 2) *



  






Revenge is a dish best served with blood…
In Revenge is Sweet, the sequel to The Friday Edition, Samantha Church is back and the stakes are higher than ever.
In a sinister quest to settle the score, the drug dealers she thwarted are no longer motivated by money or politics, they want one thing and one thing only: Revenge…
Snow swirls on a cold February night when reporter Samantha Church and her publisher Wilson Cole Jr. are kidnapped. Days following the kidnapping, Sam wakes up in a hospital bed, dazed, bruised and confused. Why did they let her go? It makes no sense. It is only when the kidnappers make their next move does she realize why they let her go.
The kidnappers want to hurt Sam by harming those she loves most, her best friend and coworker, Wilson Cole Jr., and worse, her daughter, April. They taunt Sam, wanting to break her down mentally, physically and emotionally—pretty little April, watch her bleed, pretty little April, now we’ll have some fun. Say bye-bye, pretty little April will die before your eyes.
Revenge doesn’t come any sweeter. Or does it? Is all hope seemingly lost? Or is revenge a two-way street? Does Sam have a plan of her own for the kidnappers—one that will finally settle the score?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Strait to Hell (The Flip Flop Detective Book 2)*



  






*Rule #2 – No attachments.*

Sam Strait didn’t want to leave home early for the snowbird season, but the rules he lived his life by demanded it. When a relationship turned sour, the rules dictated he pack his bags and get out of town.

He could have gone anywhere in the world, but Sam picked Phoenix, Arizona. With its beautiful women, fall baseball league, and warm winters, what more could a single guy ask for?

When the death of a new friend brings violent strangers into his life, Sam is forced to make a choice—run out of town or find a killer.

If he were smart, he’d adhere to the second rule, but there’s a beautiful woman in the mix. Soon, Sam is racing across the California desert with a band of outlaws on his heels. He’s must find the killer quick before there’s never a chance to leave.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Lover Boy *



  






*A lustful physician and a beautiful detective clash in a comedy caper involving a billionaire’s murder, his stunning widow and an amorous, aging assassin.*

Dr. Joseph Peck, a respected and caring physician, has one vice – he’s addicted to love. And one unusual secret – his best friend since high-school is a retired Mafia Don.

Anna Franklin, stunning, ruthless and intelligent, learns this secret. She also discovers her husband will soon be seeking divorce, relegating her to a prenup pittance instead of billions were he to die – soon.

Anna, seeking the friends’ assistance in arranging this speedy demise, offers both men millions of dollars plus an extra quid pro Joe for the good doctor – sexual romps sufficiently intense to make his recent carnal dry-spell a vague memory. The Don knows but one ex-associate to call upon for the hit – another retiree, known as Lover Boy, who despite being on Social Security, is still quite able to live up to his deadly reputation – and nickname.

Their one obstacle? – Detective Jane Rieger, a beautiful, troubled cop with a checkered past whose love life has also recently turned non-existent. Committed to unraveling the conspiracy, the detective soon realizes that bringing everyone to justice will have the unintended consequence of adding to her growing list of personal woes. Thus, she will face more than one grim, difficult choice.

Lover Boy is a crime caper mixing humor with pathos, filled with quirky characters and often hilarious dialogue – all leading to an unexpected conclusion not soon forgotten.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Cold Case In Spell (Ice Witch Mysteries Book 1) *



  






*Charming Springs - Where every day is colder than a witch’s kitty!*

After ditching her cheating fiancé, Indie Warren hits the road in her trusty old truck, refusing to settle for anyone or anywhere.

But all that changes after Indie gets stuck in the frozen ghost town of Charming Springs, North Carolina.

_In the middle of July._

This secret magical town was struck by a curse that brought on eternal winter and cast a barrier around it with no way in or out.

And Indie knows this because the talking owl told her so, obviously.

Suddenly Indie’s thrown into a world of magic, mayhem, and murder. And when she stands accused of the deadly deed, she’ll have to use her wits to prove her innocence… if she can keep her newfound magical powers under control!

Even with the help of her feathered friend and the mysterious reaper with his own secrets, she’ll need to find her own way out of this cursed place—_dead or alive._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Witch Too Late (Crystal Springs Cozy Witch Mystery Series Book 1)*



  






*A Deadly Curse in the Making . . .*

For Cascade Lorne, getting out of a messy marriage was supposed to be the ticket to starting over.

On the brink of her big five-oh birthday, a special delivery transforms everything she knows and plunges Cascade into a bewitching world of unexpected delights, phenomenal power, and legendary creatures turned real.

But before she has time to adjust, Cascade becomes the number one suspect in the murder of a powerful figure in this strange new world.

With only a sarcastic talking cat and a mysterious but totally hot neighbor to help, Cascade must unravel a decades old mystery even as the killer plots to use her as the last piece in a lethal puzzle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Seven Unholy Days: Matt Decker Book 1*



  






*Can one man launch the end times of Revelation? Can another man stop him?*
Celebrated entrepreneur Matt Decker goes from hero to goat when the futuristic power grid he designed is brought down by a hack that was supposed to be impossible, plunging the United States into darkness. As the nation descends into lethal pandemonium, Decker works feverishly to restore power and undo the damage. But the hack was just Day One, and the world is in for a very bad week.

Whoever is behind the attacks wants more than global death and destruction. It's also personal, and Decker is the target. As the attacks escalate and the death toll rises, they taunt him with riddles and threats, daring him to put the clues together in time to stop them from ushering in Armageddon.

Decker and his thrown-together team are up against the wall and racing the clock in this thriller that grabs you early and never lets go. Read it now and find out why Jerry Hatchett is the author you can't put down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Super Colossal Reacher Universe Bundle Volume 1*



  






*Set in the Reacher Universe by permission of Lee Child*

Ready for some pulse-pounding action? This riveting collection includes The Reacher Files: Fugitive, The Reacher Files: Hostage, The Reacher Files: Velocity, and The Reacher Experiment Books 1-7. Mystery, suspense, and thrills galore. So buckle your seatbelt and hang onto your hat and enjoy the ride!

*The Reacher Files: Fugitive*
Jack Reacher…

Former army major, military police, the 110th Special Investigations Unit. Now a penniless drifter and a trouble magnet. Could he be involved in a plot to overthrow the United States government?

Nicholas Colt…

Former world-class guitarist and private investigator. Now an operative for a super-secret federal agency called The Circle. Suddenly on the run for a crime he didn’t commit.

A ticking clock…

Three hundred feet beneath the capitol building in Washington, DC, there’s an armored complex that only a handful of people know about.

Annex 1.

Built to eliminate any threat of cyber theft, it’s where the nation’s most sensitive files are kept.

It’s where the Jack Reacher files are kept.

Targeted now by his own organization, Colt must somehow penetrate the vault and retrieve the incriminating documents on Reacher.

Or die trying.

The fate of his family— and his country—might just depend on it.

*The Reacher Files: Hostage*
Jack Reacher…

Former army major, military police, the 110th Special Investigations Unit. Now a drifter and a trouble magnet.

Caminha Sozinho…

Assassin for hire. An expert marksman when distance is called for, but prefers the intimacy of a sharp blade. After failing on his first attempt, he must kill Reacher now or face death himself.

The trap…

In a small Colorado town, just west of the Kansas border, a police officer goes missing shortly after finishing her shift. Will Jack Reacher come running when he hears that an old friend is in trouble?

*The Reacher Files: Velocity*
Jack Reacher…

Former army major, military police, the 110th Special Investigations Unit. Now a drifter and a trouble magnet. A man some law enforcement types might call a rogue vigilante. A man some others might call a hero. Are his actions justified? Should he finally be taken into custody, or perhaps forced to face the direst of consequences with no warning?

Nicholas Colt…

Former world-class guitarist and private investigator. Now an operative for a super-secret federal agency called The Circle. Sent to a Great Plains farming community to keep an eye on Reacher and wait for further instructions.

Beyond Top Secret…

Out in the middle of nowhere, there are things going on that only a handful of people know about. Will Nicholas Colt discover the shocking truth in time to avert one of the worst disasters in history?

*The Reacher Experiment Books 1-7*
Rock Wahlman: Forty-one years old, United States Navy Master at Arms, E-8, retired.

Grew up in an orphanage, recently discovered that he is the product of a human cloning experiment, an exact genetic duplicate of a former army officer named Jack Reacher.

Now someone wants all evidence of the experiment to be erased, which means that someone wants Wahlman to be erased.

He’s on the run, desperate to survive, desperate to learn the truth about why all this is happening…

*Note: While the name Jack Reacher and some of the supporting characters and story situations are used with author Lee Child’s permission, the Jack Reacher character remains offstage in The Super Colossal Reacher Universe Bundle Volume 1.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Battle for the Rhine 1944: Arnhem and the Ardennes, the Campaign in Europe*



  






After the early success of the invasion of Normandy in 1944, the Allies struggled to
advance from the Seine to the Rhine.

The Nazis resisted fiercely at every opportunity.

Nijmegen, Arnhem, the Huertgen Forest, the battles along the Channel coast and the River Scheldt, at Aachen, across the Ardennes and in the Saar - each battleground presented its own challenges and even after seventy years the controversies remain.

Who was really responsible for the failure at Nijmegen, the destruction of the British 1st Airborne Division at Arnhem and the failure of Operation Market Garden?

Why was Montgomery threatened with the sack when he had just retrieved Bradley's failure in the Battle of the Bulge?

Was General Eisenhower's command strategy either workable or wise, and did Bradley and Patton undermine it?

How much of a part did the media and politics have to play in these post-Normandy battles?

In this masterly account of the 1944 post-Normandy campaign, Robin Neillands tells us what really happened in the long-drawn-out and costly struggle for the Rhine.

With careful research and clear, lively accounts of the complex battles Neillands focuses on the triumphs and tribulations that faced those in command.

It is one of the finest books on WWII, from one of Britain's most widely respected historians.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Broke at 26…Retired at 27*



  






Broke at 26 Retired at 27 is about a former drug user who turned his life around and became a military officer. After quitting drugs cold turkey he joined the Armed Forces two weeks after high school graduation and hopped on a bus towards boot camp with nothing but a book bag and he never looked back. While serving in Iraq, Afghanistan, Kuwait, and helping to support various contingency operations this millennial self-funded and earned his college degree at age 21 while on Active Duty. He called in air strikes in Afghanistan under the leadership of an Army Ranger. From the mentorship from Non Commissioned officers, fighter pilots, and special operation forces he would later earn his commission as an officer, his masters degree, and became one of the top candidates for the Air Force’s prestigious Weapons School. While in the role of Flight Commander and as a Captain in the Air Force he was at the top of his nearly 10 year career when life happened. He suffered from an acute episode of psychosis (mental illness) that altered his perception of reality that landed him broke (about six duffle bags total) and he was in a strait jacket in the psychiatric ward sedated on antipsychotic medications on a military installation. He then found himself in jail where he was charged for DUI for taking his prescribed medication and after thousands of dollars in legal fees he was determined to become a lawyer so he passed the law school entrance exam in an effort to fight back the legal system one day. Due to his inability to focus he dropped out of law school and decided to strive for financial freedom as his main source of income (a career) was no longer stable. After hitting rock bottom and losing his military career Captain Del Toro was determined to get back on his feet. Kevin read Robert Kiyosaki’s book “Rich Dad Poor Dad” where he profited from the financial distortions in the real estate and stock market sparked by COVID where he significantly increased his net worth. From the help of his TACP comrades, the veteran affairs, and family support he had courage to write this book and disclose that he suffers from bipolar disorder with elements of psychosis. Without all the support Kevin had this story may have never been told and Kevin strongly believes that he would have become homeless. This is all based on a true story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Enemy of Man (The Chronicles of Kin Roland Book 1)*



  






*Kin Roland is being hunted across the stars. And some of the monsters that want him are human.*

Once, Kin Roland was legendary in Earth Fleet. A trooper without peer, a warrior without equal. He led the men and women of his unit across the war-torn world of Hellsbreach against humanity’s most feared enemy, the Reapers.

Until the day he took a stand.

Captured, tortured, and sentenced to death by Void Burial, he escaped and fled to Crashdown, a lost planet lying in the mouth of an unstable wormhole. Now, hidden among the castaways of Crater Town, he’s a fugitive, wanted by Earth Fleet and the Reapers alike.

A distant space battle propels a ravaged Earth Fleet Armada through the wormhole and a Reaper follows, relentless hunting the man who burned its world. Kin fights to save his new home and learns there are worse things in the galaxy than the nightmare stalking him.

The end is coming, and Roland’s sins will change the galaxy, for both monster and man, forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Shadows of Mars (Broken Stars Book 1)*



  






*The message from Carmen Vincent’s mother wasn’t possible.*

She died in the Mars base disaster two years ago.

But when government agents show up at Carmen’s door, she realizes the message is no hoax.

Someone is still trying to cover up the disaster and the reason why Earth abandoned its space program.

It’s a race to discover the truth of what happened on Mars before Carmen loses her mother for a second time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Pepper Brooks Mystery Collection: A Cozy Box Set Books 1-3*



  






*Readers, if you love classic literature, feel like there's nothing better than the smell of books, see a library as a place of solace, and don't mind an adorable puppy named Hammy hanging around, you're going to love these books. Each book features a different classic author.  Happy reading!*

_Audio available with individual titles_
*Book One: Literally Dead*

_To solve or not to solve?_

When a visiting professor is found dead, English major Pepper Brooks is caught in the middle of the investigation. Literally. While the detectives focus on crime scene forensics, Pepper can't ignore the Shakespearian clues left by the killer.

With the help of a handsome library clerk, a dog named Hamburger, and the words of The Bard himself, this unlikely sleuth might just close the book on this case.

*Book Two: Literally Murder*

_A Farewell to Blondes_

When a young woman shows up dead in Campus Creek, amateur sleuth Pepper Brooks is warned not to get involved. She's fine with that. It's her final quarter of college, she's immersed in Hemingway and planning her future. Plus, things are already complicated enough trying to figure out where everything stands with Alex, her maybe-boyfriend.

But when two more fair-haired women show up drowned, Pepper literally can't stay away. Especially when her best friend may be the next one For Whom the Bell Tolls.

*Book Three: Literally Gone*

_It is a truth universally acknowledged that an overly inflated ego must be in want of the spotlight._

When the actor set to play Mr. Darcy is found murdered in his dressing room, Pine Crest's annual AustenFest is derailed. Pepper Brooks must set her pride and prejudice aside to differentiate between rumor and truth as she searches for the killer.

Between running her new bookstore and trying to decide who is a Darcy and who is a Wickham, Pepper quickly finds that her story might not end as happily as those written by Jane Austen.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dinner And A Murder: The 3rd Nikki Hunter Mystery (Nikki Hunter Mysteries)*



  






Dinner & A Murder is the third book in a mystery series featuring Nicoli "Nikki" Hunter, a Private Investigator specializing in covert bar and restaurant surveillance.
After surviving two attempts on her life, Nikki decides to do something normal for a change and attend her high school reunion. While there she becomes reacquainted with an old flame, Paul Marks, who is now an air traffic control supervisor. Nikki agrees to have lunch with Paul the following day, and over lunch she becomes convinced that something is terribly wrong. After a few beers and a little persuading, Paul confides that three controllers reporting to him have died in the last two months, under suspicious circumstances.
Nikki insists on looking into the deaths and, with the help of her former mentor, Sam Pettigrew, soon discovers that Paul himself is the target of a ruthless assassin. So much for normal. In an effort to save Paul, Nikki must, once again, put her own life on the line.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Cocoa Chaos (Parties on the Pier Cozy Mysteries Book 1)*



  






RECIPE INCLUDED!!
When someone goes off the deep end…
Sometimes what appears to be an accident, could be murder.
Event planner, Penelope Wilks stays busy with parties, even throughout the Jersey shore’s often blustery winter. Her business, Parties on the Pier, manages to thrive, with holiday celebrations and other occasions keeping her on her toes.
A tragic accident occurs during the peak of the holiday party season, and Penelope just can’t shake the idea the something feels ‘off’ about the whole set of circumstances. Her inquisitive nature takes over, and she digs deeper, finding an astonishing maze of intrigue and sabotage.
Will the curious, and determined, amateur sleuth be able to hunt down a killer? What peril will she encounter while on her quest for answers?
Find out in this exciting new Culinary Cozy Mystery!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Aztec Secret *



  






*Follow Ted Mendez on a breathtaking adventure to uncover an ancient mystery that had remained unsolved for 500 years.*

A trip to Mexico goes sideways for aspiring journalist Ted when he becomes an accessory to the burglary of an ancient artefact. Held against his will and forced to aid a desperate professor in deciphering clues from a 500-year-old manuscript written by Hernán Cortés, he quickly finds himself following in the footsteps of the conquistador to track down a legendary Aztec jewel.

A bright young archaeology student, a corrupt government official, a trio of ruthless mercenaries and a policewoman seeking redemption are just a few others whose lives become wrapped up in the hunt for the long-lost treasure.

Taken deep into the jungles of Mexico and Guatemala, Ted must face his worst fears and find a way out of an impossible situation. Can he uncover the secrets of the past to preserve his future?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Wild Sky*



  






In the aftermath of the devastating Nanosecond War, Commander Richard Halen stages a mutiny on his space cruiser, the USS Wild Sky. The ship carries a massive arsenal of nuclear weapons and a Gate - a device capable of teleporting a warhead anywhere in the world in the blink of an eye. Partnering with the mysterious hacker deaf_mute, Halen moves to take control of the ultimate superweapon: the largest gate ever built. The US Navy dispatches Captain Christian Garner to hunt down Halen, but Garner will need bravery, genius, and luck to hunt the Wild Sky in deep space and catch Halen before it is too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Og-Grim-Dog: The Three-Headed Ogre: A Humorous Fantasy Adventure (Me Three Book 1)*



  






*Two heads are better than one
Three can be a real pain in the arse*

_We are Og-Grim-Dog!

We have been loved and reviled! We have been the Hero of the Hour, the Darkest Villain, and everything in between! We have saved this world and travelled to worlds beyond it!

You think you can distil the life of Og-Grim-Dog into some words on a page?_

When a stranger visits their inn, the regulars are in for a surprise. Did their Landlord really come here from Gal’azu—the dangerous, edgier province to the east? Could it be that his stories, so fanciful and fantastical, were episodes from his previous life?

When their Landlord is persuaded to have his life story recorded for posterity, the surprises come thick and fast. Just like his regulars, you too can learn how a three-headed ogre came to be a hero. Unlike them, you don't stand to be killed if it all goes wrong...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Apple Pie and Arsenic (Maple Lane Mysteries Book 1)*



  






*Who knew pie could be deadly?*
Finding the body was a shock.

Accused of the Mayor’s death, Maddie must clear her name.

As the timer ticks down in the race to find the murderer before Maddie’s put in jail, or the body count climbs, she enlists the help of her friends—one of the furry variety.

Then there’s the sheriff. Her ex-flame is as confused as she is when the mystery heats up with another batch of clues. But does he really believe she’s innocent?

If only solving murder were as easy as apple pie!

If you love Murder She wrote, you’ll enjoy Maddie’s style because she’s not taking no for an answer either.

The Maple Lane Mysteries are light, cozy mysteries featuring a quirky cat-loving bakery owner who discovers she’s a talented amateur sleuth.

Each book contains an easy recipe!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Ice Blue (Lord and Lady Hetheridge Mystery Series Book 1) *



  






Anthony Hetheridge, ninth Baron of Wellegrave, Chief Superintendent for New Scotland Yard, never married, no children, no pets, no hobbies, and not even an interesting vice, will turn sixty in three weeks. With the exception of his chosen career, too sordid for his blue-blooded family to condone, his life has been safe and predictable. But then he meets Detective Sergeant Kate Wakefield – beautiful, willful, and nearly half his age. When Hetheridge saves the outspoken, impetuous young detective from getting the sack, siding with her against Scotland Yard’s powerful male hierarchy, his cold, elegantly balanced world spins out of control. Summoned to London’s fashionable Belgravia to investigate the brutal murder of a financier, Hetheridge must catch the killer while coping with his growing attraction to Kate, the reappearance of an old flame, and the secret that emerges from his own past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Phoenix Series: Books 4-6 (The Phoenix Series Box Set) (The Phoenix Series Boxset Book 2) *



  






The Phoenix believes criminals should pay for their crimes.
The system often fails to deliver the correct punishment.
He can redress the balance.


In The Lap Of The Gods

Olympus battle vicious gangsters on home soil. The body count rises.
Dimitar Marinov cements his reputation as the most brutal criminal to have set foot on UK soil.
Phoenix and Athena attend their first meeting with Zeus and the other Gods.


The Price Of Treachery

The Olympians and the Titans are in a power struggle.
A traitor inside Larcombe Manor must be uncovered.
There’s new life to protect as Athena prepares to become a mother.


A New Dawn

A rogue cosmetic surgeon causes the deaths of several patients.
Drug dealers target even younger children. The school gates are the latest point-of-sale.
The Project’s leaders need to strengthen the organisation after the recent attempted coup.
The Titans may have been defeated, but a new era dawns. The nightmares are far from over.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*One Kingdom Under Heaven*



  






*"A first-rate military thriller that dares to imagine a war between China and the United States in vivid, mesmerizing and highly personal detail." –Best Thrillers*

In the year 2029, China attacks the United States. Retired Navy SEAL Malcolm Kwong survives the attack. His family does not. Vowing revenge, Kwong puts together a team to help him kill the President of China and leads them into China's Taklamakan Desert - the Desert of Death - in search of Ismail Khoja, a Uighur who nearly assassinated the Chinese President five years earlier. Together, they will either prevent a world war, or start one.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*FIFTY (Detonation Book 1)*



  






A rogue general within China's People's Liberation Army has a 25-year plan to smuggle nuclear weapons into the United States. Lieutenant General Kung Yusheng has been the Commander of 22 Base, the secret underground repository of China's nuclear arsenal, for over 30 years. He is a collector of artifacts owned by famous military leaders, loves American art, and would like nothing better than to bring the United States to its knees.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Workouts For Seniors Over 60, Volume #1: Guided Home Exercise Routines To Improve Core Strength, Build Balance, & Increase Energy*



  






Do you wish you could regain the energy, strength, balance and mobility you had in your younger years? Or, are you living with joint pain or stiffness and want to address this to allow for a more productive and pain-free life? Well, if the answer to either of these is yes, then please keep reading!

_*If it doesn’t challenge you, it doesn’t change you!*_

A recent CDC study found that less than 1 in 4 people get enough exercise. This is a very significant stat as physical exercise is hugely important in maintaining both physical and mental well-being.

Without exercise, as we age we experience energy loss, stiffness, aches and general weakness. These can be worsened if other medical issues come in to play, such as osteoporosis or arthritis. Combined, this can lead to loss of independence and a reduced quality of life.

But this does not have to be the case for you! It is never too late to start (or re-start) your healthy lifestyle.

In this book, written for those who want to make positive changes to their quality of life, you will discover:

*How to rebuild lost muscle, increase range of motion and balance, boost your energy, and relieve & prevent chronic pain*
The various stages of the aging process, and how to help reverse them
Routines that can be done from the comfort of your own home, with no equipment needed
Beginner-friendly routines that anyone can do
Targeted exercises for every muscle group
How to relieve joint pain
*18 workout routines, with over 70 different exercises - complete with step-by-step instructions and illustrations*
_...and much, much more!_

Whether you have experience or not, Workouts For Seniors Over 60 will provide you with everything you need to make a positive change, starting right now!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Shatter Star Wraith (SSW Book 1)*



  






*Imagine you wake up on a ship with a one-way ticket to the sun.*

Odsen Tyton is trapped on a death ship with seven others. None of them can remember how they got there. Are they prisoners sentenced to die in space or are they part of some sick experiment?

Tyton doesn't know whom to trust—certainly not the ship's AI, who seems determined to kill them off one by one.

Maya is stuck on backwater world Kurmana, searching for the Blood Stone, a powerful artifact that can ravage an entire planet. She can't remember why she's looking for it, let alone remember the past few months. Maya's pretty sure that her talking pendant knows—but it's not saying.

Loss of memory is something that Maya and Tyton have in common. That and the fact that there's a good chance that both of them will be dead in less than forty-eight hours.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Purrfect Alibi (The Mysteries of Max Book 9) *



  






*Senior Sleuth on the Rampage*

When Marge Poole managed to get the world’s bestselling writer to come down to Hampton Cove for a reading at the local library, she never expected to become a prime suspect when the man is found murdered instead. Now it’s up to her daughter Odelia to track down the real killer, before the murder turns Marge into an outcast in the small town they call home. But when Odelia’s grandmother insists she join the hunt, things suddenly get a little… complicated.

Meanwhile, Odelia’s cats have some issues of their own to contend with. Like the fact that Dooley has become convinced that the apocalypse is about to happen any day now, or that Brutus has been acting very strange lately. And then there’s the fact that Max and his friends have been tasked by Odelia to lend aid and support in her murder investigation. Soon they’re ferreting out clues, interviewing witnesses and discovering some surprises of their own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*October Fest (A Mira James Romcom Mystery Book 6) *



  






There's big trouble brewing in little Battle Lake...

Beer and polka music reign supreme at October Fest, Battle Lake's premier fall festival. To kick off the celebrations, the town hosts a public debate between the two congressional candidates: straight-laced Arnold Swydecker, and slippery incumbent, Sarah Glokkmann.

As a reporter for the Battle Lake Recall, Mira James is roped into writing up the word war. But the festive mood sours when a visiting blogger is found dead...and one of the candidates also meets a gruesome fate.

To keep the heat off her best friend's fiancé―an ex-con reporter―Mira wades through the candidates' dirty laundry, their unsavory secrets, and some murderous mudslinging to expose the killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Spy Girl (A Natalia Nicolaeva Thriller Book 3)*



  






*A terrorist bomber is on the loose. Can Natalia Nicolaeva save the day?*

A quiet evening in London is shattered by a deadly explosion. Domestic extremists are terrorizing the city and nobody is safe.

When authorities suspect Natalia Nicolaeva of being involved somehow, they offer her a choice. She can go undercover for British intelligence or face deportation to Russia, where dire consequences await.

Natalia agrees to do her part and help infiltrate the terrorist cell, but after she uncovers a plot of diabolical proportions, one big question remains; can she stop these mad bombers before it's too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**ubbypalooza: Nine Rollicking Tubby Dubonnet Mysteries*



  






*MURDER IN THE BIG SLEAZY*: Destination crime fiction with a heaping dose of Étouffée

A simple man with a refined palate, maverick New Orleans lawyer Tubby Dubonnet has a penchant for fishing, Old Fashioneds, off-track betting, and fighting evil while passing a good time. Passing a good time, of course, includes running from the mob, solving gritty crime lab murder mysteries, thwarting hurricane season bank heists, and a good deal of rubbing elbows with corrupt politicians—all this while answering to a family of beloved women that he just can’t seem to slip anything past… And with each action-packed adventure, you can trust—because this is a Tubby Dubonnet mystery—that these disparate events are intricately intertwined.

A veritable best-of, this *murder mystery anthology* includes nine of Tubby Dubonnet’s Anthony and Edgar-nominated *hard-boiled legal thrillers.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Murder à la Carte: A French Countryside Village Romantic Mystery with a WWII Twist (The Maggie Newberry Mystery Series Book 2) *



  






When her boyfriend inherits an ancient vineyard in France, Maggie Newberry quits her job in Atlanta to accompany him for a year abroad. They settle in the tiny village of St-Buvard, but murder has gone long before them and follows close behind.
Murder a la Carte brings Atlanta copywriter Maggie Newberry to the brink of two connected murders—both committed in her home—and both poised to threaten everything she holds dear. When Maggie agrees to move to France with her boyfriend—a French ex-confidence man who has just inherited a house and vineyard—she doesn’t expect her year of French market shopping and weekend trips to Paris to be interrupted by a vicious murder in her living room. Or that the bloody violence that occurred on their front doorstep sixty years earlier after the end of the Second World War might be connected. If you want to save the price of a ticket to the south of France this year, pick up Murder a la Carte instead. It will give you a delicious escape into the sights, sounds, tastes and smells of Provence—all tucked nicely within the framework of a tightly woven mystery that will keep you guessing until the very last page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Pillars of Enoch: Templars and the Melungeon Legacy (Templars in America Series Book 12)*



  






An elderly recluse informs historian Cameron Thorne that he has discovered the secret at the core of Freemasonry. The next day, he is killed. Thorne quickly focuses on a mysterious stone tablet, given to Moses by God along with the Ten Commandments, purportedly passed down to the Freemasons by the medieval Knights Templar. When a sultry Mossad agent joins the search—claiming that the tablet contains ancient scientific equations and formulas lost to mankind—Thorne becomes certain of one thing: He needs to locate the tablet before he becomes its second victim.

Based on actual historical artifacts, and illustrated.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Into the Lightning Gate: Book One of The Gates Saga *



  






*What happens when you find out everything you know is a lie?*

Cameron Maddock always knew he was different somehow. Not just for the obvious reasons, either, but in ways he couldn't quite put his finger on. Still, he was at the top of his game, and life was good.

But Cam discovers just how different he really is when an ordinary day turns into a nasty encounter with an otherworldly foe. Suddenly, he's running for his life in a high-stakes, interdimensional game of cat and mouse that leads him to places he's never even imagined. And after a pair of mysterious new companions miraculously come to his aid, Cam discovers that he's at the center of a cosmic conspiracy that shakes the foundations of everything he knows.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Theseus Conspiracy: A CID Agent Jacqueline Sinclair Novel*



  






*"The writing packs all the punches of a Tom Clancy-esque coldwar nail-biter with a modern edge." –Hollywood Book Reviews*

CID Special Agent Jacqueline Sinclair, the Army's famed counterterrorism agent, returns in this chilling and exhilarating sequel to Requiem for the Dead.

A ruthless scheme hatched by one madman threatens to plunge humanity into World War III!

With the theft of seven Russian nuclear suitcase bombs, rogue CIA double agent Matthew Banks code-name Theseus... with the execution of his wife and child at the hands of Russian FSB agents, and the CIA's treachery, plans his vengeance on Russia and the U.S.

In Germany, the U.S. Intelligence apparatus inadvertently intercepted Banks' nefarious scheme in a secure message from the Russians. Efforts in tracking Banks have been futile. While the American agents desperately search for answers, the terrorist sets his plan in motion. Sinclair must make the ultimate sacrifice for her country; can she stop Banks before the bombs go off?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Left For Dead: Morecambe Bay Trilogy 1 (Book 1) (The Morecambe Bay Trilogies)*



  






The first book in the Morecambe Bay series ...

*A return to the past. Two guilty secrets. A memory that won't stay buried ...*

When Charlotte and Will Grayson return to the seaside resort where they met as teenagers, they hope it'll help to heal the wounds in their marriage.

But visiting the dilapidated holiday camp where their relationship began brings terrible memories back from the past.

The man who'd once made their lives hell has come back to find them - only, the last time they saw him, they'd left him for dead on the beach.

As the threats to their new life become more severe, Charlotte and Will discover that they were mistaken about what happened to Bruce Craven on that fateful night.

And now he's returned to finish off what was started thirty years ago.

*Sometimes the past is best left alone*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Babylon Deception (Wise Guys You'll Love, If You Know What's Good For You. Book 2)*



  






A simple business trip from Las Vegas to San Francisco gets complicated by fires, drug pushers, and neo-Nazis. Did we mention street gangs, plutonium, and gold bars? It's another heartwarming episode in the lives of our two favorite wise guys, Nick and Jimmy, who made it through with only a few scratches in Disappearing Act: A Las Vegas Love Story, Sort of..., the first book in the Wise Guys You'll Love If You Know What's Good For You series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A New Beginning (Starfire Angels: Forgotten Worlds Book 1)*



  






On a remote mining station, Nyalin hides a secret that would make her a hunted woman—she is a Crystal Keeper, a protector of a shard of the powerful Starfire crystal. However, when a strange shuttle falls through a portal near the mining station, she can no longer avoid her responsibilities. The human pilot, Vellin, is part of a research team that has developed gateways for instant travel anywhere in the universe without requiring a Starfire crystal, and he has been followed by an enemy through the portal.

To stop dangerous forces from possessing the gateways to spread destruction, Nya must team up with Vel and risk exposing her secret. In their race to destroy the gateways, they will find allies and enemies... and a new reason to worry.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Shadow Corps Complete Omnibus: Shadow Corps, Shadow Worlds, Shadow Fleet, Shadow Mystic*



  






*Welcome to the Shadow Corps.*


You are an elite member of the Shadow Corps - the most secretive, deadly, and highly trained Black Ops force in the universe.

Your mission: Travel to the dark corners of the galaxies to face the universe's challenges when nobody else can.

*Book 1: Shadow Corps*

Sam was badass even before she learned how to harness her super powers.

All Sam ever wanted was to kill aliens and defend Earth. When she's taken up to space to join a ROK Marine and a couple of badass aliens with the mission of going to the darkest corners of the galaxy to kill bad guys, she's right at home. 

She is a member of the SHADOW CORPS: A group comprised of deadly warriors who focus on galactic safety. These are the universe's superheroes. The ones nobody ever hears about, because they operate in the shadows.

But when she starts her training and learns what these aliens are truly capable of, she finds she might have bitten off more than she can chew. 

Samantha had better master her alien powers soon, or be forced to watch her world, and many others, burn. 

*Book 2: Shadow Worlds*

The universe is far from safe. 

Leading the universe's most deadly warriors, Samantha must venture into the Shadow Worlds in a hunt that will pit her team against mind-controlling genetically engineered aliens, a notorious space pirate, and more space dragons.

Once again Samantha comes out swinging in this action-packed Superhero Space Opera. With the help of her alien biotech armor, she is able to level up and optimize her skill tree upgrades to bring destruction to evil that lurks in the darkest corners of the universe. 

Along the way, she'll learn who it was that gave her these powers. 

*Book 3: Shadow Fleet*

There cannot be shadows without the light. 

Samantha and her black ops team continue their romp across the universe to go up against the mind-controlling Scrapulent and an armada of space pirates in order to save the Three Kings of Orion. 

She might also finally learn who her father is. 

Join the Shadow Corps as they destroy their enemy and ensure the safety of all that is good, while leveling out their sword and weapons to match the hard core skill tree attacks they've attained through leveling up. 

*Book 4: Shadow Mystic*

When the existence of humanity is threatened, call on the Shadow Corps. 

Sam has been on a mission assassinating alien threats, but the final days are upon us—the enemy is on our doorstep.

They won't stay there for long if the Shadow Corps has anything to say about it.

Winning this fight will require training on distant planets, great sacrifices, and learning to trust new friends.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Man by the Sea: a gripping British mystery with a stunning twist (The Slim Hardy Mystery Book 1)*



  






John "Slim" Hardy, heavy drinker and disgraced soldier turned bumbling private detective, is hired to investigate Ted Douglas, an investment banker who slips out of work every Friday to visit a desolate cove on the Lancashire coast. There, he walks to the shore, opens an old book, and begins to read aloud.

His wife thinks he's having an affair.

Slim thinks he's insane.

The truth is more incredible than either could imagine.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Battles with Panzers: Monty’s Tank Battalions 1 RTR and 2 RTR at War*



  






*The story of Britain’s Royal Tank Regiment is one of struggle, triumph and achievement.*

It may be relatively young, but this regiment’s years have seen the stalemate of trench warfare overcome, the restoration of battlefield mobility and the establishment of armoured and mechanised forces as a dominant factor in battle.

During the First World War, the 1st Royal Tank Regiment won two Victoria Crosses and were victors in the first-ever tank-versus-tank engagement, while 2 RTR fought in all the key Western Front battles from Messines in June 1917 to the armistice. Both formations took part in the massed armoured attack at Cambrai on 20 November 1917, a key encounter in the history of the tank.

During the Second World War, 1 RTR saw action in the North African desert, in Italy and in North-West Europe, forming the spearhead of 7th Armoured Division in the campaigns of 1944 and 1945. Following service with the British Expeditionary Force in France in 1940 and later in North Africa, 2 RTR fought a heroic rearguard action in Burma during 1942. During 1944 and 1945, 2 RTR took part in the Italian campaign, before ending its war in Austria.

_Battles with Panzers_ draws upon interviews with some forty veteran officers and men of both battalions to tell the inspiring story of Britain’s two premier tank battalions at war. The narrative is interwoven with extensive interviews with these veterans, including the late Field Marshal Lord Carver who was a young tank commander with 1 RTR stationed in North Africa at the outbreak of war in 1939.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*First to Fire: Afghanistan Combat Advisor Deployment and Post-Traumatic Stress Injuries*



  






This easy-to-read second edition of First to Fire is a significant revision and consolidation of First to Fire: An Embedded Training Team Member Experience in Afghanistan 2006 and After Fire: Posttraumatic Stress Injuries After a Unique Combat Deployment. The storyline and events remain the same but revised by removing most of the military vernacular for ease of reading and adding more details and insights. Andy’s year in Afghanistan was the most impactful in his entire military career filled with many experiences, such as eating Afghan foot bread to firing weapons in combat. After deployment, an invisible and unrecognized injury developed. Andy details his journey through traumatic events and coping mechanisms for PTSD and howPTSD is an injury as opposed to a disease.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Metal Angels - Part One: A SciFi Fantasy Serial (The Facility Files Book 1)*



  






*The Facility holds many dangerous secrets.
All of them are worth killing for.*

The Facility's most classified asset has just been dumped on Kira's doorstep.
Azrael.
He's undeniably beautiful to look at, like a sculpture brought to life. But what is he exactly?
Human? Android? Or something else entirely?
And what the hell is she supposed to do with him?
He dribbles when he drinks, can't string a sentence together, and stares at the world like he's seeing it for the first time.
Baby-sitting is not a job she's remotely interested in. Kira's got big Friday night plans, and they all involve vodka.
But Azrael's creator is desperate to get him out of the high-security compound. And Kira's not about to say no to her own sister, one of the geniuses behind the Facility's astonishing tech.

_No matter what you hear, Kira, or what you are told...do not come back._

Not exactly reassuring words. Especially when Kira knows who her sister works alongside at the Facility. They aren't the type you mess with.
And you definitely don't steal their toys.

Azrael had better be worth it.
Like, saving the world, kind of worth it.

*Because this sure as hell feels like one favour that could get a girl killed.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Alexandria Project: A Tale of Treachery and Technology (Frank Adversego Thrillers Book 1)*



  






North Korea's missiles areready to launch and only cybersecurity sleuth Frank Adversego can prevent a nuclear Armageddon.

Data is disappearing from computers everywhere. As the nation nears collapse, Frank Adversego, a brilliant but conflicted cyber security expert, finds himself trapped in a power play between the FBI and the CIA. Only by uncovering the Alexandria Project can he clear himself. What follows is a fast-paced, satirical tale of cyber sleuthing, international espionage, and nuclear brinksmanship that accurately portrays our increasing vulnerability to cyberattack.

_THE ALEXANDRIA PROJECT is fiction that cuts close to the bone. But where George Orwell envisioned 1984 from the safety of thirty-five years out, the future that Updegrove describes may already be upon us. That's what makes it dangerous, and that's what makes THE ALEXANDRIA PROJECT an important as well as riveting read._
- Dan Geer, CHIEF INFORMATION SECURITY OFFICER, In-Q-Tel


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Lafayette Campaign: a Tale of Deception and Elections (Frank Adversego Thrillers Book 2) *



  






*America is rushing headlong into another election year, but something is wrong* – the polls don’t match reality. It’s up to cybersecurity super sleuth Frank Adversego to find the Black Hats who are trying to hack the presidential election, and stop them before they do.

The Lafayette Campaign provides a satirical take on American politics and our infatuation with technology that will make readers pause and wonder: could this really happen?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Run and Hide (An Eva Driscoll Thriller Book 1) *



  






*This book was previously published by Thomas & Mercer, an Amazon Publishing imprint. Please check your downloaded Kindle books before purchasing.

There’s only so long you can run for your life.*

Eva Driscoll is used to chasing down bad guys, but now the bad guys are chasing her. She knows they won’t stop until she’s dead.

After her brother is killed in a faked suicide, Driscoll teams up with ex-soldier Rees Colback, the one person who can help her find answers. Together they’re determined to uncover why members of his Special Forces squad are dying in mysterious circumstances.

But with every agency in the country in hot pursuit, their only choice is to flee.

The clock is ticking. They can’t run forever. It’s time to make a choice: kill or be killed…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Wired Rogue: Vigilante Justice Thriller Series (Paradise Crime Thrillers Book 2) *



  






*✅ If Jack Reacher and Lisbeth Salander had a black/Thai love child, she would be SOPHIE.
✅ Domestic abuse survivor, MMA fighter, brilliant hacker, chronic depressive, Sophie is a complicated woman
✅ Brilliant, sexy cyber vigilante plays mind and crime games with Sophie. Is he friend, foe, or…?
✅ Big, bad, rude, loud ex-Special Forces partner Jake Dunn gets in Sophie’s space—and under her skin
✅ Sophie goes off the grid and takes a new identity—but her best friend Agent Marcella Scott is always there for her
✅ Sophie’s yellow lab Ginger is the only companion in her bed—for now.*
‘Wired in’ to her computers, tech agent Sophie Ang has been content in her clean, cool tech lab, where she chases criminals online, continuing a dance in the dark with the enigmatic vigilante known as the Ghost.
Tumultuous changes eject her from her FBI agency cocoon to the front lines, where she finds herself in partnership with a brave overbearing, larger-than-life ex-Special Forces operative, Jake Dunn.
The two climb walls, dodge bullets, free captive children and dig up bodies for a case that might cost her life—and has already taken her badge.

*Award Finalist in Thriller/Adventure, Best Book Awards*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Bed-Bugged (Doodlebugged Mysteries Book 1) *



  






Doodle’s “career-change” lands him with a new family and unexpected trouble in this laugh-out-loud mystery perfect for dog lovers of all ages.

Doodle's not worried about his new job. Sniffing out bed bugs? Easy as pie. Well, easier, actually, as getting pie can be a problem for a dog. Doodle finds best part of the new job is Molly, the boss’s ten-year old daughter, who slips Doodle extra treats when she’s not snapping photos with the camera she carries everywhere. But Molly has secrets of her own. And when she enlists Doodle’s help to solve a crime, his nose and her camera lead them straight into danger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Smidgeon of Ghosts (Madeline Donovan Mysteries Book 6) *



  






Madame Ruby, gypsy fortune teller in the city of Chicago, makes headlines in the Chicago Tribune when she predicts a Halloween murder in the old haunted house in Lincoln Park. She also lays down a challenge for Madeline Donovan to attend a séance on that night and thwart the murderer.

Madeline dismisses the challenge until she receives a note from the sisters who live there asking for her help to rid the house of a troublesome ghost who recently inhabited their home and is causing them much consternation.

The scene is then set for her and her friends to attend an elaborate Halloween gala that is nothing as she imagined and begins her journey to catch a ghost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Invincible - Season 1: A Mystery and Suspense Thriller (The Invincible Trilogy)*



  






*From the author of the Hold On! series comes Part 1 in the Invincible Trilogy. (Not to be confused with the animated series of the same name.)

A cursed man. A once-disabled woman enhanced by his extraordinary gene. Now, they’ve found themselves trapped in a deadly game.*

Death and destruction follow Ryan Scott wherever he goes—a curse he calls _The Influence_.

Then, he learns he’s not like other humans. He has a unique genetic variant that slows his ageing, regenerates his cells, and makes him impervious to toxins. He carries within him a virtual miracle cure that could save the lives of millions.

Multiple sclerosis victim, Laura Shepherd, is cured when scientists develop the ultimate serum from Ryan’s DNA. But they never predicted how it would enhance her physical capabilities.

Horrific deaths occur when the mysterious threat that has haunted Ryan’s life strikes again. With Laura by his side, they face a gauntlet of deadly traps that challenge their abilities to the limit.

But could there be a connection between Ryan’s extraordinary gift . . . and his terrible curse?

Get the pulse-pounding first installment in the _Invincible Trilogy_ today, and join two heroes as they struggle to survive against the gravest odds!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Bad To The Bones: An Evan Buckley Crime Thriller (Evan Buckley Thrillers Book 1)*



  






*Some doors are nailed shut for a reason.*

Evan Buckley’s wife went to work one day and didn’t come home. He’s never stopped looking for her. Tormented by demons, consumed by his unrelenting quest for the truth, he loses himself in other people's problems.

When Linda Clayton's son Daniel disappeared ten years ago, she didn’t think her life could get any worse—until her husband ran away. Makes you thankful you're not Linda Clayton.

After Evan’s latest case ends in disaster, he’s at the end of his tether—until fate throws him headlong into Linda Clayton's desperate world and a long-dead investigation that everybody wants to stay that way.

But Evan never does what everybody wants, and he vows to find answers for her that he can’t find for himself. As the suspense ratchets up, he’s caught in a desperate fight for his life with a stone-cold killer who will stop at nothing to protect his secrets ...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Sins Of The Father: An Evan Buckley Crime Thriller (Evan Buckley Thrillers Book 3) *



  






Fifty years ago, pharmaceuticals magnate Frank Hanna got a girl pregnant. Then she disappeared. Now he's dying with nobody to inherit his fortune - apart from his weak-willed daughter and her bullying lover, a gambler in over his head with the Russian mob, willing to do anything to save his own skin. Desperate to atone for his sins, Hanna hires maverick PI Evan Buckley to investigate, to find answers to the questions that haunt him. Did she have the baby? And if so, what happened to it?

As Evan searches for somebody who might never have existed, peeling back fifty years of lies and betrayal to uncover the tragic story hidden underneath, he faces a terrible dilemma: the closer he gets to the truth, the more he puts his quarry in danger, his tenacity turned against him as he becomes an unwilling pawn leading the ruthless mobsters to the one person who stands between them and Hanna's fortune.

To make matters worse, Evan’s own troubled past is back to bite him with a vengeance as his nemesis, Carl Hendricks, feeds his festering hatred from his prison cell, sending a killer intent on Old Testament-style retribution after Evan and his family.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*SAS: Babcock's Revenge (An SAS SOE Special Forces Series Book 1)*



  






It's the Middle of World War Two and Cpl. Carl Babcock has been self-reliant for many months after escaping from Singapore in February of 1942. After being rescued in an unbelievable way he finds himself assigned to a new battle in Papua New Guinea against the Japanese. It will be the most challenging time of his life thus far.On the move again things are not as they seem as the Australian Infantry work their way through the jungle along the Kakoda track in an attempt to stop the enemies advance towards Port Moresby. It's jungle warfare like no other place on the planet as Babcock struggles with his mates as they move up and down endless mountains and cross many crocodile infested rivers. The endless rain and the unforgiving humidity push every man to their limit as they move toward their objectives while Australian commando's report enemy movement from forward positions.With everything working against them will these men find enough courage and strength to complete their new mission? Will the Imperial Japanese army stop them before they can escape into deeper jungle? Are the local tribesmen going to allow them to move across their territory? Only time will tell.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*That Time in Paris: Wolfgang Pierce Book 1*



  






*Meet Wolfgang Pierce — the elite espionage operative America calls on when the world is at stake.*

Deep in the heart of Europe, a radical terrorist network is plotting an attack that could shatter the global economy. The CIA is only hours away from undermining the attack. But the Russians, unaware of the American operation, have deployed assassins to eliminate the terrorists, inadvertently threatening the CIA’s hopes of gathering intelligence against future attacks.

With the lives of thousands on the line, the CIA hires Wolfgang and his team to hold off the Russians while they complete their mission. It’s a simple request, but Moscow has sent their very best, and failure could mean the end of civilization as we know it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Drake's Law*



  






Very hard, slow-burning, contemplative sci-fi with no violence in it, written in the highest traditions of intellectual science fiction. Test pilot Michael Almers has always believed that the terms of the Drake Equation make alien life an inevitability, and he intends to be the first human to contact an extraterrestrial intelligence. He and his co-captain, rocket engineer Sally Ledford, want to go to the asteroid belt to chase their ambitions in space, but their ship only has 7,000 m/s delta-v. When salvager Ryan Pinkerton approaches them with an offer that will get them to the belt for free, it seems almost too good to be true. The adventure that follows will push back humanity’s horizons in space. Problem solving in space, speculative particle physics, and novel interpretations of special relativity, all in Drake’s Law. By author Andrew Stanek, whose sentience has never been proven.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Seventeen Collection 1: Seventeen Series Novels Books 1-3*



  






_"James Bond meets Highlander = Fantastic. A literal page turner!” — Jade Kerrion, USA Today bestselling author

From the bestselling supernatural thriller series Seventeen comes a boxset guaranteed to get your pulse racing! Featuring Hunted, Warrior, and Empire.


Hunted_

Born of a Bastian mother and a Crovir father, a half-breed who is abhorred by the two Immortal races, Lucas Soul spends the first three hundred and fifty years of his existence being chased and killed by the Hunters. One fall night in Boston, the Hunt starts again, resulting in Soul's fifteenth death and triggering a chain of events that sends him on the run with Reid Hasley, a former US Marine and his human business partner. From Paris to Prague, their search for answers leads them deep into the Immortal societies and brings them face to face with someone from Soul’s past. Shocking secrets are revealed and fresh allies come to the fore as they uncover a new and terrifying threat to both immortals and humans.

_Warrior_

When a team of scientists unearth scriptures older than the Dead Sea Scrolls in a cave in Egypt, a mystery lost to the tides of time is uncovered. Heading the expedition is Dimitri Reznak, the Head of the Crovir Immortal Culture & History Section. But the monumental discovery is spoiled by evidence of looting and half the priceless artifacts Reznak has sought for centuries have disappeared.

Alexa King is a covert agent for the Crovir First Council. Cold, deadly, unrivaled on the battlefield, she is the perfect Immortal warrior. When her godfather Dimitri approaches her for a mission that could elucidate the enigma of her lost past, Alexa is drawn into the dangerous and shadowy world of secret religious societies along with Zachary Jackson, a gifted human and Harvard archaeology professor assigned to help her.In their hunt for the missing artifacts, Alexa and Zachary cross path with a sinister sect whose origins are as mystifying as the relics they are searching for, and unveil a centuries-old plan that aims to shatter the very structure of civilized society.

_Empire_

Retired Bastian covert operative Conrad Greene has but one wish left. To live out the rest of eternity away from Immortals and humans alike. But when a plane crashes into the Amazonian swamp where he has been hiding for half a century, the jaded immortal healer who was once the greatest asset of the Bastian First Council stumbles across a conspiracy involving the newly elected President of the United States. Caught in the middle of the intrigue is Bastian intelligence operative Laura Hartwell, the one immortal on Earth most likely to put a bullet through Conrad’s skull.

Coerced into returning to the life he had left behind, Conrad reluctantly agrees to assist the American government with their investigation. But as disturbing events start to unfold around the globe, Conrad and his team of elite human and Immortal agents find themselves facing an elusive organization hellbent on shifting the power balance of the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Murder A La Carte: The 4th Nikki Hunter Mystery (Nikki Hunter Mysteries) *



  






Murder A La Carte is the fourth novel in a mystery series featuring Private Investigator, Nicoli “Nikki” Hunter. Nikki lives aboard a 46-foot sailboat on the California coast and rents a ground floor office in the marina complex where her boat is docked. In Murder A La Carte, an abused nine-year-old boy comes to Nikki’s office, and asks her to find out who killed his mom. Meanwhile, Nikki’s significant other, Detective Bill Anderson, is investigating the homicide of a registered sex offender. It doesn’t take long for Nikki to identify how these cases, and several other local murders, intersect. She’s in for a wild ride chasing down a vigilante with a mission to kill as many sexual predators as possible.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Critical Incident Series, Episodes 1 - 3: SuperCell, Free Fall, Lost Art*



  






The FBI Hostage Rescue Team is dispatched to engage in resolving Critical Incidents. This bundle is the first three critical incidents in the series: #1 - SuperCell: The Hostage Rescue Team is dispatched to the plains of Nebraska after a supercell tornado hits the maximum security prison. The new members of the HRT team; Agents Fruen and Stevens along with his K-9 partner, are tested as they pursue two escaped inmates.#2 - Free Fall: The FBI Hostage Rescue Team is dispatched to the wilderness of the Northeastern United States to rescue a kidnapped girl.#3 - Lost Art: When a maritime museum gets robbed, can the stolen art be recovered before it's gone forever? Meet FBI Special Agent Val Martinson, a member of the FBI's Art Crime Team, partnering with the Hostage Rescue Team to investigate a museum robbery and track down some lost art.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Raven (Harry Starke Genesis Book 2) *



  






*A brutal murder. A condemned assassin with days left to live.*
No one could figure out exactly why Sandra McDowell had to die.

What was her connection to The Raven, an aging hitman twenty years on death row with only days left to live?

Clues are plentiful, but all are dead ends.

The Raven is a mind-bending mystery thriller, a twister of a tale that will keep you up reading long into the night. You can’t read just one!

Join Harry Starke as he tries to unravel the nightmare world of… The Raven.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Memories*



  






In this book, the author shares his fondest memories traveling all over the world from Turkey to Thailand and living throughout the United States from New Hampshire to Seattle. He recalls his near-death experience when he was buried in an avalanche while helicopter skiing in Canada. You will also read about hangings, tornadoes, hurricanes, Sharia law, the Vietnam War, a bigger-than-life con man, and much more as he takes you on the journey of his life. Enjoy!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Corvus Ascending (Tales of Corvus Book 1) *



  






*From TheReadingCafe.com: "the characters are diverse, distinctive and unconventional but such are the personalities of every entertaining story of science fiction. CORVUS ASCENDING begins slowly but accelerates at 'warp speed'."*

What would you do if you found a magic lamp? What if that lamp turned out to be a 1400-year-old accident-prone robot who had a sentient spaceship for a friend? That’s what happens to wisecracking star-sailor Gus Johansson when his beach bum retirement suddenly goes from boring to blazing. However, Captain Harrison “Hazy” Grey is out for revenge and convinced that he can finally get his Admiral’s flag if can capture that ship; and he doesn’t care who he has to kill to do it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dead Wrong (A Cree Blue Psychic Eye Mystery Book 1)*



  






*Dealing with ghosts is easy. It’s dealing with the living that keeps me hiding in the shadows.*

Until Now.

No one knows how a record number of cold cases are solved in Billson, Mississippi. No one knows that my psychic abilities are responsible for providing the clues to solve these dead files. And certainly no one knows that I’m the person providing the tips to my godfather at the local PD.

That is until an attempt on my godfather’s life puts him in the ICU.

I'm willing to give up my anonymity to help solve this case if Detective Mason Spencer would only believe me, but convincing him proves harder than dealing with the dead.

With my godfather’s life hanging in the balance, I’m forced to work with one skeptical detective and one conniving criminal. My psychic gifts couldn’t save my parents, but I’m determined to unmask this perpetrator before he strikes again, killing the only family I have left.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Merciless Games: A Thrilling Closed Circle Mystery Series (Merciless Murder Mystery Thriller)*



  






*An eerie island hotel. Seven reluctant guests. An unseen killer on the prowl. LOCK YOUR DOOR. YOU COULD BE NEXT.*

Seven strangers arrive at a luxury writers’ retreat off the coast of Oregon. They don’t realize they’ve just made a fatal mistake…

Private Investigator Asha Kade is also invited, but she doesn’t know why. She doesn’t even know who hired her.

All she knows is she’ll be paid handsomely at the end of her stay. Money is tight. This job is a godsend.

But before the weekend is over, a cold-blooded killer will attempt to murder the visitors. One by one.

With their connection to the mainland cut off, the guests plunge into sheer terror. Each suspects the other, until a chilling realization dawns on them.

They’re all connected by an unspeakable crime, a dark secret they’d rather forget…

Fearful for her own life, Asha races to crack the twisted killer’s code before more innocents die.

_But are these seven guests as innocent as they make out to be?_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Speak No Evil: A Midlands Crime Thriller (Detective Sebastian Clifford - Book 2) *



  






*What happens when someone's too scared to speak? *

Ex-police officer Sebastian Clifford had decided to limit his work as a private investigator, until Detective Constable Bird, aka Birdie, asks for his help.

Twelve months ago a young girl was abandoned on the streets of Market Harborough in shocking circumstances. Since then the child has barely spoken and with the police unable to trace her identity, they've given up.

The social services team in charge of the case worry that the child has an intellectual disability but Birdie and her aunt, who’s fostering the little girl, disagree and believe she’s gifted and intelligent, but something bad happened and she’s living in constant fear.

Clifford trusts Birdie’s instinct and together they work to find out who the girl is, so she can be freed from the past. But as secrets are uncovered, the pair realise it's not just the child who’s in danger.

Speak No Evil is the second in the Detective Sebastian Clifford series. Perfect for readers of Faith Martin, Matt Brolly and Joy Ellis.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Body Armor: and Light Ballistic Armor Materials and Systems*



  






This book will give you a comprehensive understanding of how armor plates and panels are designed, their performance characteristics, and the materials that they're built from. Ballistic testing protocols, and an outlook for the near future of body armor materials and systems, are also covered in detail.

Though this book covers all of the fundamentals, and though it contains sufficient technical detail to be useful to armor experts and researchers, it was *written with the lay person and armor user in mind*. It was therefore written in plain language that's easy to follow.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Northworld Trilogy *



  






The inhuman Rulers of the galaxy sent three fleets to learn what had happened to the world located by Captain North and the Survey Team he led. Neither a soul nor a message returned. The fourth time, the Rulers sent a single man: Nils Hansen.

Commissioner Hansen had a mind that saw the shortest path to each task's completion and a ruthless determination to do what the task required. The cost - to himself and whoever happened to be in the way - didn't matter. Hanson's Special Units had kept his planet safe from the most sophisticated and violent criminals in the galaxy. Now Hansen was being sent to penetrate a spacetime enigma which had made gods or demons of the first humans to discover it. He would succeed or die.

Northworld: a place of slashing violence and mystic transformation
Northworld: a place of treachery and dazzling beauty
Northworld: a place of honor, of faith, and of love.

Hansen's iron will and strong arm confront godlike power and godlike cunning while a galaxy trembles for the outcome. And if Hansen dies - he will not die alone!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Florida Sinking (Will Harper Mystery Series Book 7) *



  






*Water, water everywhere--



Deadlier than you’d think!*

In Will Harper’s latest hardboiled, action-packed adventure, Floridian families are shocked--and occasionally killed--when their brand-new houses start falling into the earth. The culprit? Lethal sinkholes worsened by climate change. *But government officials and one particularly greedy developer keep turning a blind eye.

And as the homeowners suddenly realize their sinkhole-ridden land is worthless, they’re sometimes driven to homicidal behavior...*

Will, a semi-retired investigative reporter turned amateur sleuth, is too big-hearted not to get involved. While researching a hard-hitting expose on climate change and the quality of water in Florida, he discovers the deceitful real estate developer is constructing an entire development on top of a massive sinkhole. *Whole neighborhoods could slide into the muck!*

The developer will stop at nothing to conceal his intricate fraud, but luckily, *Will comes equipped with his ever-sharp prose, his commitment to Florida social issues, his beloved trawler, The Wanderlust, and a little help from his friends.

Still, the shoddy real estate cartel’s a behemoth— fortunately for the reader, it won’t be easy!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Twists & Turns of Matrimony and Murder *



  






*The Twists & Turns of Matrimony and Murder sets somewhere between the stories of Prince Charming and War of the Roses.*
*Constance Merriweather remembered the part of her wedding vows about for better or for worse.*
During and after the ceremony she smiled and played kissy-face while steeling herself for the expected worse. Frank Merriweather thought he was getting the better, but soon learned he was mistaken. The two of them settled in to co-exist in their matrimonial forest. Then came the murder. Everyone knew who was dead, but no one knew for certain who was supposed to be dead. And, of course, who committed the murder was complicated by whether the actual victim was the intended victim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Too Many Crooks Spoil the Plot (A Ditie Brown Mystery Book 1) *



  






*Pediatrician Mabel Aphrodite Brown adores kids. So when a childhood friend asks Ditie to babysit her kids for a few days, she jumps at the chance. She never imagined she’d be solving a murder too . . .
*
Despite growing up together, Ditie hasn’t seen Ellie Winston in two years, and she didn’t even know Ellie was living in Atlanta. But when Ellie asks her to take care of Lucie and Jason for the weekend, she thinks nothing of it. They’ll bake cookies together, play with her dog—it’ll be fun! Until the police call with terrible news . . .

Ellie may not have been the best friend, but who would want her dead? Could it have something to do with the vague get-rich-quick scheme she mentioned to Ditie? Or the men in a black truck following her and breaking into her home? Not sure who to trust other than her best friend, Lurleen, Ditie’s buried maternal instincts kick in to protect the kids and find their mother’s killer—before they’re orphaned again . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Duty Of Care: A Rex Dalton Thriller*



  






It’s Rome. It’s August. It’s early morning. It’s going to be a perfect day.

Rex and Digger, his former military dog and best friend, are in Rome. They are at a trattoria not far from the famous Spanish Steps. Rex is hoping that Catia Romano, the woman he fell in love with four years ago, would make an appearance.
It’s been two years. Rex's memory stirs. He can see her auburn curls fall across her face, her blue eyes sparkling beneath her lashes, and he wonders if her smile still reaches them.

But then her image fades from his mind’s eye as his hand reaches for the vibrating phone, and within seconds he knows that his plan to see Catia will come to nothing, as he listens with growing alarm to Rehka, his IT expert in India, telling him that former CRC colleagues of his came to her apartment and wanted to know where they could find him.

My cover is blown, my extended vacation is over, and John Brandt could be in perilous danger.

John Brandt, the CEO of CRC, whom they all referred to as the Old Man, has been abducted, and CRC needs Rex’s help. It’s a matter of life and death.

Do I have a duty of care?

Just when he puts the phone down, Catia is there. Stunning as ever, breathtaking, more beautiful than in his most romantic dreams.

His eyes flick to her hands, no rings.

Damn!

“Come on Digger.” He stood, grabbed Digger’s leash, and walked away.

Damn!

Thus, begins another nerve-wracking quest for Rex and Digger to save someone. This time, someone from Rex’s past. A past which he is trying to escape from.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*Vicarious: A Science Fiction Novel*



  






*The real world is only where you breathe…*

In High Earth, entertainment is everything. Virtual worlds, hyper-realistic simulations, endless streamable content—there’s something for everybody. You don't ever have to leave your home.

For Asher Reinhart, nothing compares to _Ignis: Live_, a reality show that pushes human beings to their very extremes. As a volunteer director, he closely monitors the lives of those living on an Interstellar Ark who falsely believe they're the last of humanity out searching for a new Earth.

Mission is the show's brightest young star. Born in hiding, her intelligence and near-perfect genetics have allowed her to rise up the ranks faster than any before her. But now that it's her turn to provide for the Ark, everything changes...

With Mission's life placed in danger in order to boost ratings, Asher must choose between protecting the show he's dedicated his life to, or the woman who has been the focus of his attention since the day he was born.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Midwinter at Bhisho (Seasons of War on Abira Book 1)*



  






*Providing aid becomes a fight for survival.*

When Imara lands on Abira with the rest of her company, things don’t feel right. And it’s not just the constant, falling snow. Bhisho’s townsfolk are nervous. This makes the Hospitallers wary.

_Then, thieves come in the night._

But the thieves aren’t just thieves, they’re citizens of Grabouw, the other town in the valley. The Hospitallers learn that the people of Grabouw are starving, too. Imara and her team are charged with escorting supplies, through the snow, to the other town.

_The welcome here is even more chilling._

Imara is certain more is going on than just a shortage of food supplies. A passed note confirms her suspicions. Now, Imara not only has to get her team safely back to Bhisho, but she also needs to report the truth, even if it costs her teams’ lives.

Midwinter on Bhisho is the first story in the Seasons of War on Abira series. Follow Sgt Imara Fermo as she not only deals with her own demons but also struggles to understand the layers of deceptions that drive the civil war on Abira.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Station Cores Complete Compilation: A Dungeon Core Epic Books 1 through 5 *



  






Contains all five books in the Station Cores series:

The Station Core – Book 1
The Quizard Mountains – Book 2
The Guardian Guild – Book 3
The Kingdom Rises – Book 4
The Other Core – Book 5

In addition, there are some BONUSES:
Hand-drawn maps (admittedly done by me without much artistic talent) that I used to help me write the series
A fun 12k-word short story that combines the Dungeon World and Station Cores universes.

Milton Frederick was originally abducted from his apartment to help defend one batch of pacifistic aliens called The Collective against another set of homicidal aliens called Heliothropes…but he never quite made it that far. Instead, during the process where his human consciousness was ripped from his body and inserted into a massive metal contraption called a Station Core, the ship that he was being transported on blew up and he was sent hurtling through space.

Crash-landing on an unknown planet with just a foot-and-a-half tall, foul-mouthed, nanite-formed AI guide called ALANNA to tell him what happened, Milton has to come to terms with his new existence as a giant metal egg, defend his hazardously-in-need-of-repair outer shell from the dangerous local wildlife (including blood-thirsty squirrels), and manage the unique radiation spewing from his damaged internal reactor – all while figuring out how the heck to get off the planet.

All of his work building a “dungeon” underground, defending it with makeshift traps, and filling it with small Combat Units may work well enough against the random beasts wandering around, but they’re next to useless when something else even more dangerous shows up knocking on his door: people. Not humans, of course, but the local equivalent – Proctans – who are similar enough to Milton’s original species…though with one major difference.

They all have unique special abilities that looks suspiciously like “magic”.

However, there is an even bigger threat that looms on the horizon not only for Milton, but all the Proctans as well…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Twisted Riposte: A California Fae Cozy Mystery (Pixie Twist Mysteries Book 1)*



  






*A town of wonky magic. A fencer stabbed by her own blade. Can Twizzie untangle the twisted mystery?*
Twizzle Twist isn’t your normal real estate pixie. Nor is St. Maurice your normal Southern California town. The magic in the valley belches at the worst time. The faerock vein in St. Mo marks the local fae in uncomfortable ways. Twizzie’s mismatched wings and bum leg are the least of her worries when a showing becomes deadly.

The house-hunting lunges off-target when the first showing comes with more than she bargained for. The owner is dead, stabbed in the back with her own sword.

The seaside town of St. Maurice’s has one of the few remaining amusement piers on the west coast. And someone is twisting the town council to tear it down. If that happens, it will be the end of Twizzle's home above the carousel.

With a murderer on the loose, a cute vampire she needs to sell a home to, and the imminent demise of her home on the pier, Twizzie has too many strikes to dodge all at once.

Will Twizzie and her friends pull the right cord to untangle the twisted knot of intrigue in their sleepy SoCal town? Can they do so before the killer lunges again?

If you love mysteries with a dash of quirky characters, a dose of warped magic, and snarky humor, you'll love Alyn Troy's new Paranormal Cozy Mystery series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Banana Hammock - A Harry McGlade Mystery: A "Write Your Own Damn Story" Adventure (Jack Daniels and Associates Mysteries Book 10)*



  






*STOP!

DO NOT read this book until you read the description, because you might just hate it...*

Private Detective Harry McGlade is hired by an Amish woman who suspects her husband is cheating on her. Going undercover into their community, Harry must untangle a web of lies and deception to find the truth. This will be his biggest challenge yet. Because Harry McGlade is an idiot.

Lead Harry through a series of comic misadventures and bad puns as he traverses the J.A. Konrath universe, popping into many familiar books and stories. Prepare to be shocked and amazed by scenes that are just plain wrong.

It's over 60,000 words of Harry McGlade, which is probably way too much.

*WARNING About this "Write Your Own Damn Story" Adventure*

Banana Hammock is not a single, linear book, and should not be read sequentially, page by page. Instead, it is an interactive text adventure.

This ebook is meant to be read out of order, depending on the path you, the reader, choose.

Harry McGlade is a continuing character in the Jacqueline "Jack" Daniels series. At the end of each section, you decide where Harry goes, and what he does. By following different paths, you can arrive at many different endings. There are literally hundreds of variations.

You control the character. You control the fun.

Join Harry and a cast pulled from JA Konrath and Jack Kilborn stories, and push ebook technology to the boundaries of reading enjoyment, or something like that.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Saving Grace: A Psychological Thriller*



  






*"A psychological thriller with more than enough twists, turns, and misdirection to keep even the most jaded reader turning pages all night long." –Lori Robbins, author of the Silver Falchion Award-winning novel, Lesson Plan for Murder*

Grace Pierrepoint Rendell, the only child of an ailing billionaire, has been treated for paranoia since childhood. When she secretly quits her meds, she begins to suspect that once her father passes, her husband will murder her for her inheritance. Realizing that no one will believe the ravings of a supposed psychotic, she devises a creative way to save herself—she will write herself out of danger, authoring a novel with the heroine in exactly the same circumstances, thus subtly exposing her husband's scheme to the world. She hires acclaimed author Lynn Andrews to help edit her literary insurance policy, but when Lynn is murdered, Grace is discovered standing over the bloody remains. The clock is ticking: can she write and publish her manuscript before she is strapped into a straitjacket, accused of homicide, or lowered six feet under?

With a cast of secondary characters whose challenges mirror Grace's own, Saving Grace is, at its core, an allegory for the struggle of the marginalized to be heard and live life on their own terms.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Burned (Shenandoah Shadows Book 1) *



  






*From USA Today bestselling author Melissa F. Miller comes the first novella in the explosive Shenandoah Shadows series.

Strike the match. Light the fuse. Watch Olivia burn.*

CIA operative Olivia Santos lives on a razor's edge. As a NOC—an agent with non-official cover—she's well aware of the risks: if her cover's blown, there's no diplomatic immunity, and a life sentence in a foreign prison is the best-case scenario. The worst-case scenario is too gruesome to mention. But she never imagined her cover would be compromised from the inside. She has no choice but to go on the run—as luck has it—with her musclebound driving instructor.

Once upon a time, Trent Mann thrived on danger. Now the former Navy SEAL's haunted by a costly mistake in his past. He focuses on his work for Potomac Private Services to hold his nightmares at bay. But when he's saddled with a vapid trophy wife as a defensive driving student, it doesn't take long for the fiery blonde with the enormous eyes to land them both in deep trouble.

Soon Trent and Olivia are on the run from the government, foreign agents, her husband, and an endless list of shadowy enemies. As the danger reaches a boiling point, Olivia and Trent will have to ignore the fire crackling between them to focus on staying alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Yellow Rain: Journey Through the Terror of Chemical Warfare *



  






*The use of poison gas — chlorine, phosgene, mustard — during World War I forever changed the face of modern warfare.*

Yet poison gas, and its far deadlier successors, nerve agents like sarin and soman, remained oddly absent from the world stage during World War II.

The possibility that poison or nerve gas could be used spurred the development of more and deadlier toxins as insurance against other countries taking the same action — the production of which poisons continued unabated even after the war ended, providing the threat beneath the uneasy stalemate of the Cold War.

The United States was left with stockpiles of earlier iterations of gases held in arsenals around the world and nothing to use them for, especially with such weapons banned by international law.

But while the world on the surface seemed content to keep their deadly super-poisons locked away, whispers from around the globe in the latter half of the twentieth century suggested that this was not the case at all.

Since 1979, rumours of a poison hundreds of times deadlier than nerve gas leaked out of the war-zones of Laos, Cambodia, and Afghanistan, born on the lips and bodies of survivors who watched their friends and families die in excruciating pain.

The gas was known as ‘yellow rain’ and, like all chemical weapons, it is banned by every international and moral law.

For years the connections between the sites of distribution were not made — too far apart geographically and in time, with no single known chemical capable of causing the symptoms, each instance was written off as a tragedy without any real answers.

Sterling Seagrave’s investigation into yellow rain takes him across the world as, over the course of several years, he pieces together fragments of information to finally reveal the origin of the super-toxin for the first time.

Seagrave expands his analysis of T2, one of the most lethal poisons ever invented, and created from a virulent spore found on grain, into a terrifyingly readable survey of the silent but steady growth of chemical arsenals worldwide.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Guided by Starlight (Natonus Refuge Book 1)*



  






The last cryo vessel from fallen Earth has arrived in humanity’s farthest colonized star system. What the refugees weren’t counting on was over a quarter of their people—including the entire leadership—perishing in transit.

It falls to Isadora Satoro, a mere city councilor, to negotiate the terms of her people’s settlement in the Natonus System. But the talks don’t go as planned when the Union, the biggest political power in the system, denies them a home. Isadora must then turn to the system’s war-ravaged and resource-scarce outer rim, which means even bringing her teenage daughter out of cryo will have to wait.

Isadora can only thaw out a small crew to assist her. Navigating the perils of colonization, their strained political relationship with the Union, and the shadowy threat of nativist groups, Isadora and her team must make a new home for the survivors. Their decisions will forever alter the fate of the Natonus System and all its people—old and new.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Phoenix (Stand Alone Suspense)*




  






Jason Mondy’s world is unraveling. He’s frustrated with his job. And his most recent girlfriend has just walked out on him. Even a simple trip home to find some rest leads his adoptive mother to share a stunning secret she’s kept for over twenty-six years . . . Jason has a brother he doesn’t remember existed.

Desperate and uncertain, Jason can only watch as one by one the pieces of his life fall like dominoes. The more he uncovers, the more everything he thought he knew about himself and his past begins to turn to ash. _His truth isn’t true at all . . ._

Winner: Beverly Hills Book Awards for Best Fiction and Best Suspense 2013 Finalist: USA Best Book Awards for Mystery/Suspense 2012 Finalist: Indie Excellence Award for Suspense 2013 Finalist: Ben Franklin Award for Mystery/Suspense 2014


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Recruitment (The Faction Book 1)*



  






_*Victims. Survivors. Warriors.*_

Monstrous conspiracies threaten to destroy the world, and five unlikely allies must unite to save the planet.

Using their ill-gotten superpowers, they must unravel cryptic questions, discovering answers you might not expect. If they fail, the creatures stalking them will finally win their hidden war.

From the attack on the World Trade Center to the mysteries of Hotel Cecil, our heroes face a conspiracy of global proportions.

_*And now their enemies are watching you, too.*_

*__*

_*If you want to survive, there are three rules.*_

Limit who you trust. Always be prepared. Maintain your identity.

_*Welcome to The Faction.*_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Truro Murders: The Sex Killing Spree Through the Eyes of an Accomplice (Ryan Green's True Crime)*



  






_The Truro Murders_ presents the shocking true story of Christopher Worrell, and his accomplice, James Miller. The events in this book unveil one of the worst serial killing sprees in Australian history. Over the course of two months in 1976-1977, seven young women were brutally raped and murdered.

Worrell and Miller met in prison, and upon release, developed a dominant and submissive relationship that centred around feeding Worrell's sadistic urges towards women. Miller would deny any involvement in the murders, claiming his love for Worrell was the basis for his cooperation and silence.

In the space of twelve months between 1978-1979, remains of two of the victims were found within 1km of one another. Police linked the two bodies with another five young females reported missing in the area. The police uncovered two more skeletons within the Truro region and now faced the difficult task of piecing together the evidence and finding the countries biggest serial killers.

_The Truro Murders_ portrays the sex-fuelled killing spree from the perspective of James Miller, the accomplice. Contained within this shocking true crime story are love, loss, manipulation, and extreme violence.

_If you are especially sensitive to accounts of suffering young females, it might be advisable not to read any further._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Blue Yonder *



  






*"While this book is a true tale of the unique and pointed role of these WWII bombardiers, it reads like a page-turning novel; at once engrossing, heart-wrenching, evocative, and touching. A beautiful and moving read.”*
—Paula Friedland, Corporate Trainer, Counselor, Executive/Life Coach

In spring 1942, eighteen-year-old Bill Gemmill was eager to serve his country. After a recruiter stamped his paperwork “Deferred,” Bill reluctantly agreed to pursue a college football scholarship. It was the crash of a ferried bomber behind his frat house that changed his life and spurred him on to war.

Following fourteen months of training, Bill’s vision of fighting from the air finally took shape as his bombardier insignia was pinned by the girl he had to leave behind. Within a month, he and his crew were on their way to Southern Italy.

After more than twenty successful missions, on 22 November 1944, disaster struck: Bill and his crew were hit badly. Unable to re-cross the Alps, the decision was made to abandon ship. Parachuting into the Yugoslavian countryside, Bill found himself alone. Would he find his way back to Italy or end up in the hands of German allies? Would he be reunited with his crew? Ultimately, would he survive?

Like so many veterans, Bill was reluctant to tell his story, but later in life he opened up to his daughter. _Blue Yonder _is Bill’s story of becoming a man in the midst of defending his country … as seen through Susan Gemmill’s eyes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Ultraxenopia: A Suspenseful Young Adult Dystopian Thriller (Project W.A.R. Book 1) *



  






*Betrayed by Family. Tortured by the Enemy. Destined to Destroy the World.*

Wynter Reeves lives by three rules: _Don't stand out. Blend in. Remain invisible._ In a world where individuality is dangerous, being forgettable keeps her alive.

Until she begins showing signs of a rare disease, drawing the unwanted attention of the State's sinister research facility, the DSD. Apprehended against her will for testing, Wynter becomes the subject of the mysterious Dr. Richter, who is determined to make sense of her condition.

However, Dr. Richter's intentions are less than noble, and after months of horrifying experimentation, Wynter jumps at the chance to escape her captors. But freedom isn't what she expected, and as her symptoms worsen, she must make a choice. One that will determine not only her future...

But the fate of the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Boneyard Dog: War Dog*



  






Did you ever wake up wondering where you were… and perhaps equally important, how you got there? Yeah, me too. The only the thing is, it usually happens when I’ve been drinking… and I’d been dry for the better part of two years. I’m Commodore Jeremy David Riker… my friends call me JD or just plain “Dog.” I have the dubious honor of running a starship boneyard in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Beach Blanket Homicide (Lucy McGuffin, Psychic Amateur Detective Book 1) *



  






*Lucy is a human lie-detector. Her rescue dog Paco is a ghost whisperer. Together, they solve crime in this laugh-out-loud cozy mystery series!*

Everyone agrees that Lucy McGuffin bakes the best muffins in Whispering Bay, but she's got another talent, one that she's tried her whole life to hide. Lucy can always tell when a person is lying or telling the truth. Being a human lie detector isn't all that it's cracked up to be. Especially when you don't really want the answer to the universal question: Does this dress make my butt look big?

When Lucy is hired to cater the opening celebration of the new community center, she stumbles across the dead body of Abby Delgado, a prominent member of the Sunshine Ghost Society. Lucy's brother, Father Sebastian, a local priest, was the last person to have seen Abby alive. Convinced he'll be breaking a confidence, Sebastian refuses to cooperate with the police, forcing Lucy to put her skills to the test to save her brother's good name.

Enter the town's hew hotshot deputy, Travis Fontaine. Travis doesn't want an amateur like Lucy snooping around his turf, so he offers her a deal. He'll stay out of her kitchen if she'll stay away from his crime scene. But Lucy isn't about to let her brother's fate rest in the hands of an arrogant cop. Good thing she has her best friend Will and her new little rescue dog Paco to back her up, because it's up to Lucy to figure out what everyone in the quaint little beachside town is hiding.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Jack Daniels Stories Vol. 2 (Jack Daniels and Associates Mysteries Book 4) *



  






In a previous collection, Jack Daniels Stories Vol. 1, I included all of the Lt. Jacqueline "Jack" Daniels short stories that have been published in anthologies and magazines throughout the years.

This book is something different.

In 2016, Amazon tried an experiment called Kindle Worlds, which allowed other authors to write stories in my universe using my characters.

Because I enjoy collaboration, I co-wrote stories with a select few of these authors. I had a lot of fun, and got to work with many talented people, some of them old pros, some of them rising stars.

This resulted in over 1000 pages of good stuff featuring Jack Daniels, Phineas Troutt, Harry McGlade, Chandler, Hammett, and Tequila.

For the first time, these stories have been compiled into three new collections.

Vol. 2 includes:

*JACKED UP* (with Tracy Sharp) - Jack teams up with former repo girl Leah Ryan.
*FLOATERS* (with Henry Perez) - Jack and Chicago reporter Alex Chapa form an uneasy alliance.
*BABYSITTING MONEY* (with Ken Lindsey) - Jack and PI Gavin English investigate a slavery ring.
*RESCUE* (with Ann Voss Peterson) - Her codename is Chandler. His name is Tequila. Things are going to get hot.
*A GAME OF POOL* - The long-lost missing section from Bloody Mary.
*SUCKERS* (with Jeff Strand) - Harry McGlade. Andrew Mayhem. One million bad jokes. And vampires.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Golden Retriever Mysteries 4-6: Dog Bless You, Whom Dog Hath Joined & Dog Have Mercy *



  






This collection of the fourth, fifth and sixth in the Golden Retriever Mystery series is sure to delight dog lovers and fans of cozy mysteries. Can be read in any order.

in Dog Bless You, clue-sniffing golden Rochester digs up a long-buried human hand at the site of his human dad Steve's new job.

n Whom Dog Hath Joined, Rochester's at it again, sniffing out a mystery with its roots in the Quaker efforts to help Vietnam war resisters.

In Dog Have Mercy, it's Christmas and Steve and Rochester need to help clear the name of an ex-con working at their vet's office. Don't worry-- Rochester is never going to come to harm, though he and Steve certainly get into trouble!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Page of Murder (A Seabreeze Bookshop Cozy Mystery Book 1)*



  






*A sleepy seaside town in Massachusetts. A quaint bookshop. And a murder.*

Returning to Somerset Harbor, Rue Collier looks after her gran’s bookstore while she’s kicking off her retirement with a dream trip to Paris. As Rue settles in, she reunites with old friends and is excited to start a new chapter in her life.

But not long after she rings up her first customer, the town is in an uproar over the murder of a local bakery owner. It doesn’t take long until Rue finds herself smack dab in the middle of a murder investigation that threatens to upend life in her new home.

Will Rue unmask the killer before it’s too late? Or will she unwittingly become their next victim?

This fun-filled and clean bookshop cozy mystery will have you guessing until the very end.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Eyewitness Hiroshima: A detailed account of one of the most destructive attacks in human history*



  






*A detailed account of one of the most destructive attacks in human history…*

The world changed with devastating effect on the morning of 6 August 1945, the day the first atomic bomb used in anger exploded above the Japanese city of Hiroshima. Days later, after a second bomb had destroyed Nagasaki, the war was over and a new and terrible chapter in human history had begun.

This book is about those events as they happened, and the deadly discoveries leading to them, in the words of those who were there. Their voices include the scientists who unleashed the awesome power of the atom, like Rutherford and Oppenheimer, those who ran the secret Manhattan Project, the US pilots who flew the nuclear missions to Japan, the survivors of the horrifying explosions at Hiroshima and Nagasaki, and the generals and leaders who went on to run the world on the basis of Mutually Assured Destruction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Invader *



  






*"Fans of sci-fi mysteries and strong female characters should snap up this psychological page-turner." -Publishers Weekly*

Two women thousands of miles apart. One a scientist stranded on an island with an untrustworthy male colleague and a hostile alien stalking them. The other—a thief wrongfully imprisoned for murder—lives in fear of assault by a corrupt prison guard. Neither can overcome the invaders that threaten their survival without solving the mystery of the link that binds them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Legacy of the Lost: A Treasure-hunting Science Fiction Adventure (Atlantis Legacy Book 1) *



  






*Some secrets are buried for a reason. She’s about to uncover the deadliest secret of all...*

Anxious and reclusive, Cora Blackthorn uses online gaming as her sole tether to the outside world. Due to a condition that makes human touch crippling, she lives her life confined to a small island in the Puget Sound, never accompanying her mother on her tomb-raiding adventures. But when her mom sends home a cryptic SOS in the form of a mysterious package, Cora discovers the shocking truth behind her extraordinary affliction. Her condition isn’t an illness; it’s a gift not of this world.

Armed with a powerful, alien amulet and her mother’s journal, Cora heads to Rome on a desperate rescue mission. But on the way, she discovers that a secret society is hot on her trail, and she has no chance of outrunning them. Her only chance is to confront them head on. A clash within the twisty catacombs beneath Vatican City leaves Cora with a perilous choice: find her way through an ancient, deadly labyrinth and save her mom, or fail and die…

_Legacy of the Lost_ is the first book in the captivating sci-fi adventure series, the Atlantis Legacy. If you like ancient mysteries, Greek mythology, treasure-hunting adventurers, and dynamic characters, then you’ll love this exhilarating adventure!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Apple Orchard Mysteries: All Ten Books*



  






*Everyone adores Miss May...except the guilty.*

In a small town, where neighbors know each other, lawn chairs come out in the spring, and if you sit around chatting long enough, someone brings you pie, there are still skeletons in every closet. Luckily for Pine Grove, Miss May has a nose for crime.

The body was found face-down in the orchard.

Chelsea’s not sure crime-fighting is her strong suit. She’s up at her Aunt May’s farm recovering from heartbreak, after all, trying to forget the guy who left her at the altar. But when cousin Maggie’s fiancé is murdered, Chelsea’s own botched wedding seems like less of a big deal.

Who would have killed him?

The handsome and charming Detective Wayne thinks it’s Maggie.

Miss May and Chelsea know he’s wrong, but they don’t have proof. There’s a killer on the loose in their little town and they’re determined to find the culprit.

You'll adore this big cozy mystery box set because everyone loves small-town mysteries with comedy, suspense and yummy food.

This big box set collection includes the first ten books in the Apple Orchard Cozy Mystery Series as listed below...

Book 1 - Apple Die
Book 2 - Cooking the Books
Book 3 - Candy Apple Killer
Book 4 - Berried Alive
Book 5 - Granny Smith is Dead
Book 6 - Candy Slain
Book 7 - Shot Through the Tart
Book 8 - Peaches and Scream
Book 9 - Dread and Butter
Book 10 - The Smoking Bun
Includes Bonus Cozy Mystery Cookbook!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*An Imperfectly Perfect Witch (Keystone County Witches Book 1)*



  






Kate has hex appeal, or maybe she's jinxed. Only time will tell. Kate Brody’s café serves up enchanted drinks boosted with a touch of magic and tasty treats. Unfortunately, trouble finds its way to her door. Betsy Ambrose is aghast that a witch owns the shop beside her store. She’s made it perfectly clear, she not a fan of witches living or working in Keystone County. Even worse, her daughter is newly engaged to Kate's brother. There's no way she'll let her daughter get tangled up with witches—it would ruin her family’s reputation. She promises to stop the couple from tying the knot, no matter what it takes. When Betsy dies at the newly engaged couple’s party, all eyes are cast on the Brody family. After all, they hosted the fest and prepared the food. If that wasn't enough, Kate's mother threatened Betsy within days of her death. With a police detective convinced the witchy duo had something to do with the murder, and a local reporter digging up dirt that doesn't want to be unearthed, Kate is determined to figure out who the killer is to clear her family name. Will witches be cast out of the small Pennsylvania town they call home? Or can Kate find answers that don't want to be found? Enjoy a fun, easy read that's twisted with magic, mystery, and a cauldron full of mayhem.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Recipient (Emerald City Thriller Book 1)*



  






*Sergeant Wade McKinnon knows who killed Samantha the moment he arrives at her crime scene. Problem is, he watched her killer die a year ago.*

A year after serial killer Michael Rhodes is executed and allowed to donate part of his brain as an organ transplant, Wade gets called to a murder scene that shares uncanny similarities to those of the late Michael Rhodes. Other similar killings happen around Seattle, and Wade seems to be the only person still alive who knows enough about Michael Rhodes’s murders to be able to replicate them. When evidence found at one of the crime scenes points to Wade as the killer, he races to find the real culprit before it’s too late to clear his own name.

Elle is overjoyed when her husband, Brian, receives a lifesaving organ transplant. Their lives seem to return to normal, but Elle notices a disturbing change in Brian's behavior. When Elle learns that her husband's organ donor was Michael Rhodes, she fears that Brian now has the mind of a serial killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Shadows Behind A Screen (The Medical Murders Book 4) *



  






Computers play a huge part in all our lives now, but too huge? We are used to accepting what the computer says as Absolute Truth – but what if someone with malice aforethought has tampered with it?

Harry Benedict’s son has an ear infection and is admitted to hospital, and Harry, a hospital scientist himself, is convinced that someone has altered the antibiotic results, meaning that the boy is given the wrong one. He reacts violently.

Tom Jones, Health Service Investigator and computer expert is called in. Harry, he quickly learns, although clever, is amoral and possesses plenty of enemies. He has stolen a colleague's fiancé, who was then killed in a car accident – which was almost certainly Harry’s fault. Before this, he had a girlfriend - but the relationship didn't end well. Harry has consistently undermined his superior, who has become desperate.

But which of his enemies could hate him enough to try and revenge themselves through his son?

Together with the attractive Inspector Liz Kendall of the local police, Tom investigates.

But when Tom questions Harry rigorously about his enemies’ motives, Harry attacks him. Tom is prepared to make allowances, but this is too much - and Tom can be violent too.

Tom’s enquiries pose a question – just how secure are the computers that control so much of our lives?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Pain Colony (The Colony Book 1)*



  






*A secret society of true believers will do whatever it takes to become Pure.

…unaware that they will soon be victims of the most chilling medical discovery in human history.

And this is only the beginning.*

DEA Special Agent Peter Malloy is no stranger to the devastating impact of drugs. So when six bodies turn up with surgical ports implanted in their spines, he’s sure a potent new opioid is the culprit. But when lab tests show zero evidence of any known narcotics, he fears something far more sinister.

Allison Stevens thought she knew everything about her boss. But after he disappears, she’s stunned to discover his secret genetic research in pain tolerance. When she becomes the target of the FBI’s investigation, Allison has only one move. She must expose his illegal experiment. There’s just one problem. Some secrets will be protected at any cost.

Their search for answers leads them to a dark, eerie cult, where true believers seem perilously addicted to suffering, devoted to purification.

_The Pain Colony_ is a gripping suspense thriller--you’ll be plunged into terrifying twists of modern science, chilling tension, and stunning revelations that will leave you breathless.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Unleashed: Hiroshima in Life and Death *



  






“…like nothing else you will read.” Tracy Riva Reviews
Three generations of American Citizens trapped in the horror of World War II. An intimate glimpse into Japanese life before World War II and the post war challenges of surviving the devastating physical and emotional injuries of Nuclear Warfare.

Monday morning, August 6, 1945:
A clear blue sky stretched over Hiroshima City. The smell of breakfast drifted through the streets as neighborhoods came alive with chatter. Birds sang, dogs barked, cats stretched in the shade of trees and a United States B-29 Superfortress bomber, the Enola Gay, headed for the Ota River prepared to drop the first nuclear bomb used in warfare.
Through the window of his bedroom, Colonel Kubota saw the bomb fall from the plane. He waited, ready to assess the damage and take control of the situation. The weapon of mass destruction grew larger and brighter as his heart pounded out the seconds to detonation. seven… six…

Major Toshiyuki Nekomoto was one step outside the railroad overpass on the road to the his barracks. High school girls were a few yards beyond the shelter of the bridge, walking in the opposite direction. five… four…

Inside the Nekomoto home on Nishi Hakushima Street, half a mile from the bomber’s target, Toshiyuki’s wife, Shizue, held Toshio, breastfeeding her hungry boy. His crying had delayed her going outside to wash the laundry. Nearby, daughter Yorie played mommy with a doll strapped onto her back with an Obi. Inside Shizue beat the new heart of her three month fetus.

Shizue looked up when she heard the dreaded drone of the B-29 bomber and prayed it would pass over the city as the others had. But the sound of the engine grew stronger. She stopped breathing. The baby in her womb fluttered like a fish thrown into a dry bucket. Neighborhood dogs exploded into a barking frenzy; silencing the chirping of birds, the incessant chirr of cicadas and a mother’s heart ticking off the last seconds of promises tomorrow would never keep.

three… two…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Displaced (Alternate Reality Book 1)*



  






The year is 2040 and Eric Ryan hates technology. In an era where automated systems and A.I. robots perform most work obligations, scores of humans have lost their societal value. As these displaced people struggle with their new reality, Eric sympathizes with their hardship.

Once a neuropsychologist, his career ended when medical tech pushed him into obsolescence. Now a community therapist, he spends his days working with the displaced, helping them craft meaning in a world that no longer needs them. Then one day, a robot unexpectedly marches into the counseling center for mental health services.

Eric is forced to work with the embodiment of what he loathes, and while doing so, he uncovers a damning secret. With his life at a low point, he shelves his professional obligations and investigates the revelation. However, he quickly learns that solving the mystery will only be possible with help from an unlikely source.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*ARISEN, Book Three - Three Parts Dead*



  






Alpha team, the world's best and last surviving Tier-1 operators, are adrift on Lake Michigan – and fast drifting into what looks like a damned hostile shoreline. Deep in the National Forest nearby, a former police officer and survivalist battles to keep her family alive – and tries to decide whether the commandos of Alpha are more dangerous to her alive or dead. Meanwhile, the _John F. Kennedy_, the world's last floating supercarrier, is run aground off the coast of Virginia – and facing a veritable hurricane of the dead, blowing in fast. And finally, back in Fortress Britain, the terrible outbreak from the Channel Tunnel turns out not to have been so contained after all – and a death grip is beginning to close on London, and shaping up into humanity's very last stand...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*ARISEN, Book Eight - Empire of the Dead*



  






ALPHA TEAM BATTLES ITS GREATEST NEMESIS
With Juice in heavy contact on the do-or-die shore mission, Ali in a blistering sniper duel over the south Atlantic, and Homer all alone and massively outnumbered deep beneath the keel of the _JFK_, the Alpha operators are in the fight of their lives – against tactically outstanding, pain-invulnerable, and utterly merciless Spetsnaz commandos – and with no guarantees about who will be left standing at the end...

THE _JFK_ CLINGS TO SURVIVAL
Perilously low on ammo, fuel, planes, pilots, and options, and seemingly outmaneuvered at every turn, the beleaguered _John F. Kennedy_ engages in a lethal game of cat-and-mouse with the gigantic and weapons-bristling Russian battlecruiser – with not just their lives on the line, but the lives of everyone on the planet...

ONE TROOP FIGHTS FURIOUSLY TO HOLD THE CENTER
As London comes under unrelenting siege, Jameson and the Royal Marines face down a lightning-fast and terrifyingly uncontrolled outbreak in CentCom's Strategic Command Center – the beating heart of humanity's last defenses against the dead – and with no one but them standing in the way of total collapse and utter devastation...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Sapphire Beach Cozy Mystery Collection: Volume 1, Books 1-3 (Sapphire Beach Cozy Mysteries)*



  






*Books 1-3 of the Sapphire Beach Cozy Mystery Series *

Sun-drenched Florida beaches. A Fair Trade jewelry shop owner. Mysteries that will keep you guessing.

If you enjoy page-turner cozy mysteries, loveable characters, and palm trees swaying in the breeze, you’ll love the _Sapphire Beach Cozy Mystery Series_!

*Condos and Corpses (Book 1)*
Connie Petretta can think of no other option but to sell the beach front condo she recently inherited from her beloved aunt, but a murder in the apartment next door stalls her plans. As she tries to prove her friend and neighbor’s innocence, she contemplates keeping the condo and opening a jewelry shop in Sapphire Beach, where tourists abound, to showcase her handmade creations. But starting a business would mean walking away from an eleven-year career in humanitarian work, and her overseas contacts have become like family over the years. Will she find a way to combine her love for jewelry making with her passion for humanitarian work and solve the murder in the process?

*Surf, Sand and Skeletons (Book 2)*
Connie Petretta is excited for the grand opening of _Just Jewelry_, her new store featuring Fair Trade jewelry, as well as her own handmade creations. But while setting up shop, she discovers evidence that the previous tenant, Natasha, who disappeared a year ago, may not have run away as many assumed. Connie’s belief that Natasha would not abandon her young daughter impels Connie to investigate.

*Piers, Pliers and Problems (Book 3)*
Connie Petretta is excited to teach her first jewelry making class in her brand-new shop, _Just Jewelry_. Her teaching debut is off to a good start, that is, until one of her students is found murdered under the pier after class. And if that isn’t bad enough, Connie’s missing pliers turn out to be the murder weapon. Will Connie solve the mystery in time to save her store’s reputation?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Sailor's Letters: An account of Operation Crossroads*



  






From A Sailor’s Letters “Directly after that flash and in the same spot was a water spout which went higher than the flame. I don’t think I’d be exaggerating if I say that spout went up half a mile.”

Don was 17 when he joined the navy in 1946. His reason: wanted to see the world beyond the green hills of his home in Binghamton, New York. Filled with lust for adventure in less than six months, he joined 42,000 other sailors, airmen, members of Congress, and scientists gathered for Operation Crossroads at Bikini. There, he witnessed our entry into the Nuclear age.

Don was attached to the boarding party returning to the ships after the tests. Their duty was to assess the damage and get the vessel operational again. In addition, they supplied Don with a mop, soap, and other sailors `decontaminated’ radioactive ships by scrubbing radioactive decks with contaminated seawater. His only ‘protective suit’ was dungarees, tee shirts, or shorts.

A Sailor’s Letters is Don’s story about sharing his dreams, concerns, and experience of a young man seeing the world for the first time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Ignite (Blackout Book 1)*



  






*A stubborn captain, an angry gunner, an alien trickster, a haughty monster, and a pair of twin assassins.*

When it comes to motley crews, the _Blackout_ has most starships beat.

But as a ruthless force swarms over the quadrant, crushing and enslaving all civilizations in its path, it might fall to this unlikely band of non-heroes to turn the tide.

If they don't end up killing each other first.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*From Garden To Grave (The Leafy Hollow Mysteries Book 1) *




  






*Murder. It’s a perennial problem.*
Verity Hawkes is a shut-in. After two years bunkered in her apartment, the only thing that gets her out is the disappearance of her beloved but eccentric aunt. As she takes over her aunt’s landscaping shop, she’ll need to go from hoarder to horticulturist in a hurry…

Her new home of Leafy Hollow is quaint, except for her most obnoxious client. When a series of freak accidents kills the customer, all signs point to Verity as the killer.

The hunt for answers is on, and Verity must question a tipsy carpenter, a bacon-peddling vegan restaurateur, and her dreamy landscaping competitor to keep her new life afloat. Failure to find the truth could put her back in a confined space for much more than two years…

_From Garden to Grave_ is the first book in a series of delightfully funny cozy mysteries. If you like lovably quirky characters, deceptively idyllic Canadian villages, and twists you won’t see coming, then you’ll love Rickie Blair’s Leafy Hollow Mysteries series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*All Things Considered: A Ryn Davis Mystery (Ryn Davis Mystery Series Book 1) *



  






*The police say Ryn Davis is guilty of murder.
Ryn claims she was asleep. Sound asleep. Dead-to-the-world asleep.*

An insomniac with a long history of sleepwalking, night terrors, and other sleep disorders, Ryn’s dodging a life-changing decision. Should she leave her iconic rock-star lover? Are his fame and money worth his mood swings? After a particularly explosive argument, she goes to bed. He follows. The argument escalates. Exhausted, she goes to the guest bedroom. She pops a sleeping pill. One melatonin, she rationalizes, determined to think more clearly. Technically, a hormone. Not a drug.

She wakens the next morning, groggy and disoriented. Fragments of a dream fade in and out of memory. Not the argument with Stone … but something more disturbing. When she enters their bedroom, she sees him in bed—a red hibiscus blooming on his chest.

Unable to produce the melatonin bottle, Ryn acts more and more defensive and guilty. The police ridicule her testimony. Definitely bitter, can she prove how an insomniac slept through two bullets?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Going All In: A Samantha Summers Murder Mystery (Samantha Summers Mysteries Book 1) *



  






*Basketball all-star, husband, millionaire...murderer?*

Three-time all-star professional basketball player Trey Williams has an idyllic life, a beautiful, intelligent, loving wife, a gorgeous home, and People Magazine voted him The Sexiest Man of the Year. But when his housekeeper, Anita Sanchez – a woman who accused him of fathering her unborn child – is murdered, it all comes crashing down.

On the verge of losing everything, he reaches out to Samantha Summers, a smart-ass private investigator, ex-cop, and disbarred lawyer, who knows how to solve mysteries. What she doesn’t know is the seamy side of professional sports. Sam invites her housemate and best friend, professional gambler Chancy Evans, to assist her with the case.

Sam and Chancy’s investigation takes them to the dark underbelly of professional sports and the sinister characters who operate behind the scenes. With every clue they uncover, it appears as if the police have arrested the right person – the evidence against Trey is overwhelming.

Who is the person who’s so keen to see Trey’s life ruined? And how far will that person go to make sure Sam and Chancy don’t solve the mystery?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*GUILTY: A MarstonThriller (A Marston Thriller Book 1) *



  






*A not guilty verdict.
A kidnapping.
A midnight trial.
Six sitting in judgment, and one empty chair.
Revenge - is it sweet or just a bitter seed?*

Coach Terrence Jackson is the man who has divided the town of Marston. There are those who believe in the coach and his innocence and then there are the victims who despise him, his smile and his crime. He has a dark past- a previous life no one knew about until the not guilty verdict.

Only one victim, Rose Canter, has the courage to ask for justice. The others quietly watch as her justice slips away with the verdict.

He goes back to his life wearing his signature smile, and Rose is left picking up the pieces of hers. She doesn't know she is not the only victim who has lost the fight to the coach.

Coach Jackson's signature smile is an integral accessory of his wardrobe. In fact, he doesn't leave home without it. He has one son-Jonas, a dead wife, and a young, blonde bombshell by his side. He has money and status which he earned on the football field. Now he's giving back to the community by helping high school students afford a college education. One thing he does not have is the contentment of his victims. They want revenge and the setup for his demise begins.

*There is more than one way to catch a criminal.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Long Gone: Detective Paul Cullen Archangel Trilogy (DCI Paul Cullen Mysteries Book 1) *



  






The gripping detective mystery series and first novel in the Archangel Trilogy. From the author of the millon-downloaded Emma Holden Trilogy and Kindle Number One Someone to Save You...

_*A missing girl...*_

Natalie Long is missing. About to board a high speed train from London’s Paddington station, she has vanished without a trace. Just two days earlier, things were so different. One of eight candidates staying at an exclusive West London property, Natalie was competing for the chance of a lifetime - a career at one of the world’s most dynamic and mysterious companies, Brand New.

_*A determined detective...*_

For Detective Chief Inspector Paul Cullen of the British Transport Police, the case is personal. Natalie is good friends with his daughter, Amy, who is certain Natalie is in great danger.

_*A life on the line...*_

Something terrible did happen that weekend. And the time for answers is running out. But can DCI Cullen uncover the truth, before it is too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Yellowhead Blues: A Hunter Rayne Highway Mystery*



  






A finalist for the 2020 Whistler Independent Book Award!

Just west of the Rocky Mountains, a frightened horse with a bloody saddle is found running loose on the Yellowhead highway. Former RCMP investigator Hunter Rayne is on the road in his eighteen-wheeler when he’s flagged down to help calm the horse and find its missing rider.

The horse with the bloody saddle leads Hunter and a good-natured French Canadian cowboy into a complicated murder mystery. The police are none too happy with his interference, but Hunter strongly believes the RCMP has arrested the wrong man and sets out to uncover who stood to gain from the death of a wealthy ranch owner.

His belief in the suspect’s innocence is shared by a rookie female RCMP constable who joins him in the search for the truth. She befriends the dead man’s young fiancé in an effort to get answers, and discovers that the vulnerable Texas beauty is not who the victim's family believes her to be.

This is the fifth novel in a unique mystery series set on the highways of North America.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Reality Bites: A dark comedy twist on Reality TV (Reality Bites Trilogy Book 1) *



  






*Doesn’t everybody want their five seconds of fame?*

Daniel North, survivor of a gay pub bombing, wants to share his forgotten story with the world, but he’ll have to settle for millions of viewers in the 18-35 demographic.

_Complex Neighbours_ is the latest ratings smash from billionaire media tycoon, Felix Moldoon. Think Big Brother meets the Hunger Games! To win the one-million-pound prize, contestants must compete in challenges that range from legal waterboarding to inducing projectile vomiting, or a showbiz quiz when it’s a low budget week.

Felix will do anything to ensure high viewing figures, even if that involves murder. As well as controlling the media, he also controls the edit. It is for him to determine who will be crowned the winner, and who will be “executed” from the show, with their lives destroyed forever.

Can Daniel resist the temptation of a younger man to achieve his goal? Will Felix sacrifice his own son for the sake of TV ratings? And just how far is the ultimate Reality TV villain willing to go for the grand prize?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Don't Close Your Eyes (Stephanie Chalice Thrillers Book 1)*



  






"Don't Close Your Eyes" begins with a whimper and a bang--two seemingly
unrelated deaths. The first is a teenage girl whose asthma suffocates
her while sleeping. The second is a man shot on the tram that connects
Roosevelt Island to Manhattan. Lying next to the man is the real
puzzle: a woman who might appear to have died of natural causes if not
for the handwritten note stuffed in her mouth that simply reads "Look
back."

Murder mystery thrillers are often driven by tough, fast-talking,
streetwise detectives with a sad story about their past and a penchant
for nabbing perps. The cop on the case in "Don't Close Your Eyes" is
all these things and more. Meet Stephanie Chalice. She's a smart,
beautiful, 28-year-old NYPD homicide detective whose acerbic repartee
is like an arsenal of nuclear missiles--it convinces her male
colleagues that she means business.

Behind all the bluster, though, is a young woman with fierce passions
who shows the same tremendous dedication to her ill mother as she does
her job. Chalice is an excellent detective, but it comes at a cost. She
suffers recurring nightmares, and obsesses that the diabetes that
killed her father and weakens her mother will one day come for her.

When a second woman is found dead with a rag in her mouth and another
cryptic note nearby, Chalice realizes a serial killer stalks
Manhattan's Upper East Side. Her detective work combines intelligence,
persistence, a skilled partner, and well-connected friends. Secret
allies also work on her behalf to thwart dangers that lie just beyond
her periphery. As she follows a trail of clues and corpses to the
murderer, she also pursues her own demons, uncovering startling truths
about who she really is.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Why do they try to turn the title of a book into an advertisement?

Currently free.

*GENEVA INTRUSION: KATE ADLER escapes an assassination attempt and is running for her life towards a big surprise.: A Cartel page-turning adventure thriller. (Kate Adler Thrillers Book 1)*



  






*Kate Adler* led a quiet life as a computer analyst, never expecting someone would want to kill her.

One day Kate decrypts an encoded message exposing Iran’s secret plans to start a war by triggering a global market crash. She escapes an assassination attempt by an Iranian hit team with the help of Brad Danner, an ongoing romantic interest.

While running for her life with Brad, Kate learns she’s head of the Cartel, a secret organization founded by her late father. Armed with the Cartel’s special forces capability and the unique Geneva 9 supercomputer, Kate becomes the hunter. In a suspense-filled journey, Kate’s confidence grows as she attempts to stop a war while pursuing those who tried to kill her.

If you like action thrillers like L.T. Ryan’s Jack Noble or Vince Fynn’s Mitch Rapp, you will find Kate Adler’s style of confronting injustice a rewarding read.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Faite Books 1-3 Bundle: Including Ugly Girl, Lost Girl and Rich Girl*



  






*Running toward danger is about to become Rosie’s full-time job.*

When a grizzled stranger crashes into her life and lifts the concealment that has marred her face since childhood, Rosie Avalon leaves everything she knows behind. Pulled into a realm teeming with magical creatures, Rosie must navigate this new, broken world while avoiding capture by the evil queen, who knows there’s more to Rosie than meets the eye.

Bastien is an Untouchable, feared and shunned by all but a handful of elite warriors. His realm has been ravaged by the evil queen’s reign, but he will stop at nothing to save the land he loves, even if it means pushing Rosie past her breaking point.

Thrust into a quest that threatens to destroy her family, Rosie’s path is clear: she must sacrifice all she holds dear to save a world on the brink of collapse, and hope she doesn’t lose herself along the way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Cursed Demon: Urban Fantasy Shifter Stand-Alone (Creatures of the Otherworld) *



  






*She enjoyed life as a demon’s pet. Until the cries of an innocent tore her world asunder…*
Emma Case is freaking out. Being surrounded by monsters is risky enough without breaking the rules, but when the soft-hearted girl hears a pup in distress, she can’t resist trespassing on forbidden ground. And after discovering the unfortunate creature is a wolf-shifter, she’s stunned when the child’s pack accuses her of the crime and abducts her for interrogation.

Tortured for information she doesn’t have, Emma pleads desperately for her handsome tormenter to believe her. Yet as the naïve young woman tumbles deeper into the realm of supernatural intrigue, she unexpectedly manifests frightening powers she has no idea how to control.

Will Emma’s hidden heritage prove a blessing or a bane?

_Cursed Demon_ is the second standalone book in the character-driven Creatures of the Otherworld urban fantasy series. If you like sassy heroines, laugh-out-loud humour, and white-knuckle thrills, then you’ll love Brogan Thomas’s action-packed tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Demon in Me (A Living in Eden Novel Book 1)*



  






*BOOK #1 IN THE LIVING IN EDEN SERIES! *Eden Riley is a psychic consultant for the police, even though her abilities have never been her most reliable skill. On her most recent case, her paranormal powers are about to get her into some serious trouble.

After a serial killer is gunned down in front of her, Eden realizes that she’s quite literally no longer alone. A voice in her head introduces himself as Darrak. He’s a demon—but not it a bad way. Now he’s been bound to Eden by chance of fate. By day he can take very appealing form, but by night he needs Eden—for her body.

When Darrak promises he can coach her on getting the life—and the man—of her dreams if she doesn’t call 1-800-EXORCIST, can Eden learn to live with this sexy demon?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Welcome to Spicetown (A Spicetown Mystery Book 1) *



  






When a crime stopper senior citizen starts to act oddly, a new business sells fake products and the New Year’s Eve fireworks display disappears, Mayor Cora Mae Bingham and the Spicetown Police Chief Conrad Harris have to get involved. Cora keeps an eye on her quaint small town nestled in the southern hills of Ohio. Although Spicetown is sprinkled with culinary street names, stores full of spices, and quaint life-long citizens, out-of-towners can bring in a dicey element.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*GHOST COACH (Grifter's Daughter Book 2)*



  






*THE LONG CON IS THE GRIFTER’S GOLD STANDARD.
BUT THIRTY YEARS LONG?*
There’s only one con artist in the world who’d even go there—and we use the term “artist” with the deepest respect. *That would be Leroy Logan, the legendary con who fathered, nurtured, and mentored perhaps the second most accomplished outlaw of her time—his daughter and successor apparent, Dani Silver.*
Ghost Coach is Leroy’s thirty-year-old brainchild, the plan being to unload a priceless antique car in perfect condition, once owned by Amelia Earhart (or perhaps Mussolini.) But, alas, _missing _(wink wink).

By no means would it be the first thing Leroy’s sold that didn’t exist, but this one does exist—at least if you believe the plethora of stories about it that he's planted in multiple publications over more than a quarter of a century.

Which means he’s effectively created a market for it with dozens of ready-made marks. Brilliant! *Now’s the time to cash in—only he has no money to finance the scam.*

Enter his brilliant daughter Dani, who’s flush with ill-gotten cash. The only trouble is, she wants to run the con herself. *And nothing’s more fun to watch than a dysfunctional family misbehaving.

Except perhaps watching a brilliant scheme fall apart, only to be reconstructed infinitely more elaborately, like an intricate art object. Which of course it is.*

The fun here is first in the game—*watching the crime team come together, finding the mark, constructing the scam, building it back from scratch, improvising every minute to pull it off—and finally in the characters.* Readers will fall for grumpy, 80-something, fedora-wearing Leroy, and glamourous, competent, wannabe bad girl Dani, who’s good at just about everything except developing a heart of stone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*They gave their lives for you: The story of a young soldier in his first war, June 1967*



  






Recently married and the father of a baby girl, son of new immigrants from Iran who found themselves in a slum in the city of Jerusalem, the author is called to reserve duty. It is June 1967. Jerusalem still bears the ravages of the Siege of Jerusalem and the War of Independence in 1948. Jerusalem was a capital city whose eastern flank had been split from the whole and surrounded by enemy mines, barbed wire, high walls, narrow border corridors, incidents of shooting, and injury to citizens – the norm of life in those days.

Before the Six Day War, propaganda spread by neighboring Arab nations directly threatened Israel, describing in gory detail what would happen to the young country in the next military attack against it.
“Last one out of the country turns off the light,” was the national joke.

Concern was weighty. And then the Six Day War broke out. In six days of battle, everything changed. The rest is history. David Yair initially fought in battles around Jerusalem as part of the Har’el Brigade, and later fought in Jericho and the Golan Heights.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Phantom Echo: A Sci-Fi Thriller (Singularverse Book 1) *



  






His search for a killer will put him in the crosshairs.


The body of a college student is dumped in an alley far from campus. Is it a case of bad timing, or a drug deal gone wrong?

As the detective assigned to the case, Nathan Miller suspects something more sinister behind it. Convincing his superiors of this won't be easy, though, and following his instincts will require more than just bending the law. He may need to break it.

But when his pursuit leads him to Syria, and then London, he's forced to seek aid from the Phantoms—allies who might be enemies. Will they help the killer he's after, or join him in seeing justice served?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Vampire's Last Dance (Witch Island Brides Book 1)*



  






Introducing Love Spells - Get your Laugh Out Loud Paranormal here!

She’s a witch who carries a family curse, destined to never get her happily ever after. Felicia Patterson has come to terms with the fact that she’ll never get to be with her one true love… whoever he happens to be. But when the sexiest vampire she’s ever seen walks onto Witch Island, she can’t help her fluttering heart.

He’s a vampire who’s been burned before, destined to never love again. Christoph Parks has sworn off relationships. In the century that he’s walked the earth, he’s only known heartbreak and disappointment. But one smile from the island’s sassy florist has his icy heart melting. And now that the pair have been thrown together to save their loved ones’ wedding from imploding, can they also overcome a brutal curse, find a way to trust, and finally get the love that they deserve?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Ghost Mortem: A Paranormal Cozy Mystery Romance (Ghost Detective Book 1) *



  






*Whoever said that ghosts exist must be out of their mind.*

Oh, wait. That was me. I said that. If you’d told me yesterday that ghosts were real I would have smiled, nodded, and called a shrink to fix your deluded little mind. Now it’s my turn to question my sanity when the ghost of my best friend turns up in my apartment. Was it the tequila shots the night before causing this apparition? Or one too many bumps to the head — let’s face it, clumsy is my middle name, it really wouldn’t surprise me if I’d done some irreparable damage to my grey matter over the years.

Now I have to accept that the paranormal does, in fact, exist. But sadly, my ghost friend is lacking something besides his body. His memory. He doesn’t know how he died but suspects foul play and he wants my help to find his killer. I can’t refuse, I’m a sucker for a good mystery and the chance to bring my friend's killer to justice is too good to pass up.

Surprises abound as I discover a secret talent for sleuthing, not to mention an unexpected inheritance of a talking cat among other things. But the biggest problem of all? Captain Cowboy Hot Pants, or as he likes to be called, Detective Kade Galloway of the Firefly Bay PD. He’s one smokin’ cop, but my distrust of the police runs deep and despite his assurances that he’s here to help can I really trust him, or is his offer of assistance designed to keep me from discovering the truth?

I guess I’ll find out when death comes knocking on my door.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dying in Style (Josie Marcus Book 1)*



  






*Suburban single mom, Josie Marcus, loves being a secret shopper. But when she’s framed for the murder of a famous handbag designer, Josie discovers that secret sleuth might be a better fit…*

Josie’s excited about her latest assignment: mystery shopping the stores of St. Louis’s premier handbag designer, Danessa Celedine. A stunning socialite who frequently makes headlines with her hot Russian lover, Serge, Danessa sells exquisite purses to the rich and famous for a small fortune. Unfortunately, the Celedine shops aren’t nearly as dazzling as their clientele and Josie’s negative report could kill a lucrative deal to sell the handbag empire. Danessa swears it will also cost Josie her career.

Businesses often live and die by Josie’s reviews, but when Danessa and Serge are found murdered, she’s suddenly linked to an actual homicide…as the chief suspect! Now, Josie will need all her secret shopper subterfuge to investigate the crimes, clear her name, and stop the killer from claiming another fashion victim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Apparition in the Attic: A Soul Seeker Cozy Mystery #1 (Soul Seeker Cozy Mystery Series)*



  






*Professional home stager Brynn Sullivan is known as the person to call if you can’t sell a home. Little do her clients know that she has a secret!*

When a beautiful Victorian sits on the market for too long, the desperate realtor reaches out for help. But this time, Brynn may be in over her head as a ghostly mystery from the past collides with a present-day murder. Will she be able to solve both cases in time?

If you like paranormal cozies, funny spirits, and amateur sleuths, you’ll love this delightful new series from Courtney McFarlin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Two Bodies in the Backyard (Book 11 Dekker Cozy Mystery Series) *



  






When a retired detective finds two bodies in his backyard, he is forced to come out of retirement to solve the murders.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Wanna Get Lucky? (The Lucky O'Toole Vegas Adventure Series Book 1) *



  






*Everyone Has a Hidden Talent*

For Lucky O’Toole it’s murder…solving it.

Surviving in Sin City takes cunning, a pair of five-inch heels, and a wiseass attitude. Lucky has mastered them all and has a pair of legs she uses to kick butt and turn heads.

As the Chief Problem Solver for the Babylon, Las Vegas’s most over-the-top destination, mischief is in her job description.

She’s good at her job.

She’s less good at life. But who has time for a life when there’s a killer on the loose?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Run Away With Me : A fast-paced psychological thriller*



  






Laura is married, she has a good home and she is due to give birth to her first child any day now. But her perfect world is shattered when her husband comes home flustered and afraid. He's made a terrible mistake. He's done a bad thing. _And now the police are going to be looking for him..._
There's only one way out of this. He wants to run._ But he won't go without his wife._
Laura knows it is wrong. They should stay and face the music. But she doesn't want to lose her man. She can't raise this baby alone. _So she agrees to go with him..._
But as time goes by, Laura worries that she has made a terrible mistake. They should never have ran. But it's too late for that now. Her life is ruined. The only question is:_ how will it end?_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*HOSTILE WITNESS: A Josie Bates Thriller (The Witness Series Book 1)*



  






When sixteen-year-old Hannah Sheraton is arrested for the murder of her stepgrandfather, the chief justice of the California Supreme court, her distraught mother turns to her old college roommate, Josie Baylor-Bates, for help. Josie, once a hot-shot criminal defense attorney, left the fast track behind for a small practice in Hermosa Beach, California. But Hannah Sheraton intrigues her and, when the girl is charged as an adult, Josie cannot turn her back. But the deeper she digs the more Josie realizes that politics, the law and family relationships create a combustible and dangerous situation. When the horrible truth is uncovered it can save Hannah Sheraton or destroy them both.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*NORTH KOREA DECEPTION: AN INTERNATIONAL POLITICAL SPY THRILLER (THE DECEPTION SERIES Book 1)*



  






*From Richard Lyntton, international Amazon #1 best-selling author, comes an explosive new thriller featuring British journalist and veteran tank commander, Jack Steele.

An unimaginable nuclear disaster. Thousands of lives at stake. One man can prevent it ... as a global conspiracy plots his assassination. Buckle up NOW for this gripping, action-packed thriller of international intrigue, espionage, suspense & deceit ...*

Can a reporter who hates corruption stay true to himself when lives are on the line?

Is he being set up?

Jack Steele survived the first Gulf War, Bosnia, and his time as a UN Peacekeeper. As a captain and tank commander, he saw the dark side of war. Skilled in language, he speaks Russian, German, French, and Bosnian. That’s why they sent him.

Two UN Officials have gone missing. They were last seen in the Tumen Triangle.

A 324-mile river that borders Russia, China, and North Korea, it’s a place few Westerners have heard of or understand. It would be a prize-winning story if he could crack it. Sometimes fate puts a person where they need to be—and then he saw the child fall beneath the ice.

When Steele rescued the boy, it was the first domino to fall.

Would it lead to North Korea launching a nuclear missile and taking the lives of thousands of innocent citizens?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Texting With the Enemy (Digital Dating Book 1)*



  






_*She’s texting him her heart. But she’s got the wrong number…*_

When Isabel “El” Watson applied for a sales job with her company, she had no idea a jelly donut would explode on her blouse, or that her grumpy boss would practically laugh her out of the interview. Accountants could be salespeople, she was sure of it, even if that jerkface didn’t think so. 

So when a lady at the local wine festival offers her a sales job on the spot at a new boutique winery, El jumps at the chance. She also jumps at the chance to text with the guy who danced with her at the festival. Life was finally looking up.

Boston’s friend, Chad, never should have given Boston’s number to the girl at the wine festival as a joke, but the damage was done. When El sends Boston a text later that night, believing he is Chad, he’s too nice to hurt her feelings by telling her the truth. But there are a few other truths Boston might have thought about: 

Truth #1: He’s her boss

Truth #2: She just accepted a job at his mother’s new winery

Truth #3: He’s always had a crush on her

Even though Boston is no longer El’s grumpy boss, they still work together at his mom’s winery. And while sparks are flying as they get to know each other for real, El’s kind of sweet on the guy who always seems to know just what to say via text too. 

Obviously, things will come to a head. 

Will Boston come clean about the flirty texts being from him? Or will El figure out on her own that she’s been Texting With the Enemy?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Don's Great Escape: Life in a German POW Camp*



  






Don’s Great Escape is one man’s story of being in a German POW camp in WWII. Don’s plane went down over occupied France in 1943. He was captured and sent to Stalag Luft III made famous by the 1963 movie The Great Escape. On January 28, 1945, Stalag Luft III was evacuated so the camp would not be captured by the Russians. After several days of walking and being transported by boxcars, the prisoners eventually ended up in Stalag VIIA at Moosburg. Don was liberated on April 29, 1945. His story is told by letters written home to his parents.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Space Race (Space Race 1)*



  






*Ten teams. One grand prize. The Race is on.*

Arlo Lewis was resigned to his station in life as a supply hauler for one of the Primary Corporations ruling Earth, until an acquisition forces him to re-evaluate his situation.

When he’s hand selected to lead SeaTech’s Race team, he struggles to return to the competitive field he abandoned as a teenager.

With an eager team, and the promise of a better future, Arlo takes on the challenge, only to find more at stake than the rights to Proxima.

Under the threat of a revolution brewing at the finish line, things don’t go as expected.

The galaxy will never be the same. But that may be exactly what Arlo needs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Space-Shifters of the Firesnake: Complete Series (1-5) Boxset: Metaphysical Science Fiction and Time Travel*



  






*An interstellar fugitive with cyberware and a wiped memory chip. A shaman yogi with a broken heart, making a fresh start. A secret agent unsure if a mystery in the mafia is quantum mechanics or magic.*

YuFu only wanted to retire peacefully with his wife and six children, not get abducted by space pirates and replace his memory with that of a mass murderer. Believing he's someone he isn't, he finds himself in trouble when he reaches the Firesnake. A redhead rescues him and hides him in her Master's temple, but this woman can do stuff like teleport.

When he gains snippets of memories from his past life, can he return to what he once was? Or must he hide from the interstellar police for the rest of his life?

***

Aedre is a spiritual young woman, broken by the tragic death of her mother. With few work opportunities, she travels five light-years to the Firesnake in search of a new life. But when she's faced with interstellar sex slavery and murder, she quickly becomes the mafia’s target.

She discovers an alternate reality when a man offers her a ticket home. In return, she must find a key to a time portal. But her spirit guardian keeps telling her about prophecies of becoming the saviour of slaves. There's unknown magic behind everything which is happening, and time travel which makes revenging the Godfather more urgent.

When she unearths the power of shape-shifting and teleportation, revenging the Godfather and freeing his slaves becomes her strongest desire.

Can she rescue thousands of slaves, while taking her villagers to a safer future? She must risk her life and sacrifice her freedom to do so. Unknown to her, the secret service is watching her every move. As her complete story unfolds, will Aedre smash interstellar slavery and stay alive?

***

Akachi is a secret agent on a mission to obliterate human trafficking rings. He’s never forgotten his little sister who was abducted as a child, and he hopes to find her.

Instead, he and a quantum physicist discover someone paranormal who is trying to do his job—a woman called Aedre.

She can teleport, shape-shift, and body-snatch at the speed of thought. She's rescued thousands of sex-slaves from the most notorious mafia in the Firesnake and is harbouring a mass murderer in her master's temple.

Akachi should concentrate on finding his long-lost sister, but his curiosity leads him down a crazy path involving shape-changing and time travel.

Will he ever find his sister with all this chaos around him? Should he give in to the secret service and tell them what he’s discovered so more agents can adopt Aedre's supernatural abilities?

***

This box set contains the following books:

#1 Five Light-Years to the Firesnake
#2 Slaves of the Firesnake
#3 Catastrophe in the Firesnake
#4 Time Travel in the Firesnake
#5 Invaders of the Firesnake.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Game Players of Meridien: Chronicles of the Second Empire (The Chronicles of the Second Interstellar Empire of Mankind Book 1) *



  






*Douglas Oliver loves to play games. Playing games is in his blood.*
Douglas Oliver’s ancestors were genetically engineered to be perfect soldiers for the Imperial armies. The Empire has been gone for 3000 years but it’s legacy remains. Strong, fast, smart and aggressive, the people of Illyria relish competition of every sort.

In Meridien, the richest nation on Illyria, the greatest game of all is the Game of Life, and in the Game of Life, keeping score is simple. Status, riches and power mean that you’re winning, but the rulers of Meridien know that too much competition can destroy everything. The Guilds and the Guild Council ensure that the rules of the Game are followed.

*>>>The Game Becomes an All-Out War*
Douglas Oliver is nowhere near the most powerful player in the Game, but he’s young and he’s successful. He has time. He understands the rules and he isn’t afraid of being challenged, until a challenge arrives from an unknown agent and suddenly, the Game is no longer just a game. It’s an all-out war with Douglas Oliver at its center, a war that threatens everything and everyone that he loves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Well of Time: Chronicles of the Second Empire (The Chronicles of the Second Interstellar Empire of Mankind Book 5)*



  






*The tyrannical Imperium has been defeated, but the war is far from over.*
Michael Glover, a military genius of the First Empire awakened from cold sleep after two thousand years, has spearheaded the Second Empire’s efforts against the Imperium.

But once the Imperium is defeated, it becomes apparent that the war is not over.

Second Empire ships are still being hijacked and Second Empire citizens sold into slavery. Spies and saboteurs continue to bore from within.

*>>>An enemy with unimaginable power.*
Michael Glover and his crew are determined to discover the source of the conspiracy but before they can do so, a fleet of advanced ships, as large and as dangerous as the ships of the Second Empire, pose a new challenge to the Imperial worlds.

As the Empire teeters on the brink, Michael Glover must search for the final clue at the hidden Well of Time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Fate of Wizardoms Boxed Set: An Epic Fantasy Series, Books 1-3 (The Wizardoms Epic Book 1)*



  






*A spectacular tale of adventure, intrigue, & betrayal.
Where wizards rule, magic reigns supreme.*
_"I haven't enjoyed a story like this since Lord of the rings. I couldn't put it down."_ - ★★★★★ Review

Power. The ambitious thirst for it.

But when a power-hungry wizard lord seeks to expand his rule, he triggers events unforeseen. The balance of magic is altered, races of old return, and beasts of legend stalk the land.

Unlikely heroes armed with magical objects are drawn into the conflict:

Jerrell "Jace" - A snarky, clever thief whose outrageous exploits force him to hide his identity.
Narine - A daring wizardess caught between her mad wizard lord father and jealous brother.
Rhoa - A determined acrobat, armed with enchanted blades and a thirst for revenge.
Rawk - Exiled for urges he cannot control, this dwarf possesses unique magic abilities.
Brogan - A disgraced warrior who labors beneath the weight of his regrets.
These characters lead a compelling and memorable cast including ruthless wizards who vie for thrones able to grant the power of a god. How do you defeat a god?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Pit Perfect Murder (A Barkside of the Moon Cozy Mystery Book 1)*



  






When cougar-shifter Lily Mason moves to Moonrise, Missouri, she wishes for only three things from the town and its human population. . . to find a job, to find a place to live, and to live as a human, not a therianthrope.

Lily gets more than she bargains for when a rescue pit bull named Smooshie rescues her from an oncoming car, and it’s love at first sight. Thanks to Smooshie, Lily’s first two wishes are granted by Parker Knowles, the owner of the Pit Bull Rescue center, who offers her a job at the shelter and the room over his garage for rent.

Lily’s new life as an integrator is threatened when Smooshie finds Katherine Kapersky, the local church choir leader and head of the town council, dead in the field behind the rescue center. Unfortunately, there are more suspects than mourners for the elderly town leader. Can Lily keep her less-than-human status under wraps? Or will the killer, who has pulled off a nearly Pit Perfect murder, expose her to keep Lily and her dog from digging up the truth?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Tall Man in Ray-Bans (A John Tall Wolf Novel Book 1)*



  






Out for a day’s adventure exploring the dry bed of Lake Travis in Austin, Texas, two young boys stumble upon a skeleton. It might be all that remains of a fugitive named Randy Bear Heart. Wanted for robbing three banks and killing three cops, Bear Heart was never brought to justice.

The FBI is called on to determine how the outlaw avoided arrest for twenty-five years and who put him in the lake wearing chains. The BIA — Bureau of Indian Affairs — gets the very same job. Special Agent John Tall Wolf is put on the case because one of the dead cops was a Native American who worked at the Mercy Ridge Reservation.

The FBI wants John to “coordinate all your efforts” through SAC Gilbert Melvin. John is having none of that, saying, “I’ll conduct my investigation as I see fit.” He doesn’t even get along with his own boss, Marlene Flower Moon, head of the BIA’s Office of Justice Services.

While interviewing John for his job, Marlene was amused by his assertiveness, and asked him, “What do you want, a license to take scalps?” John said, “Yeah, that’d be good.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Doughnuts and Disaster (Maple Lane Mysteries Book 4)*



  






Cozy Mysteries with delicious free recipes!

The threat is real.
Her best friend could die…Can Maddie save her in time?
A killer on the loose makes Angel lose her appetite and when we’re talking a batch of her favourite jelly doughnuts, this means war!
Someone from Angel’s past arrives in town to make amends. In theory it sounds like a positive thing, but that’s when things begin a slippery slope into disaster and an ugly murder.
Maddie, the Sheriff, Big Red - her faithful Maine **** cat—and the Girlz and are back in action as they aim to protect Angel.
You’ll love the clues aplenty in this cozy mystery because everyone enjoys figuring out the riddles.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Murder on the Road (An Italian Village Mystery Book 1)*



  






*Can murder be the cure for a broken heart?*
Returning to her quaint hometown in Italy following the collapse of her engagement, feisty travel writer Giò Brando just wants some peace and quiet. Instead, she finds herself a suspect in a brutal murder.

Anxious to clear her name, Giò embarks on her own investigation, eavesdropping on the gossip in her sister’s perfumery and the cafés of Maratea as she pieces together the evidence. But something about the case isn’t adding up. Or is Giò allowing her attraction to a fellow suspect to distract her?

Wanting to distance herself from danger, Giò keeps her feelings in check. But when new evidence turns the whole case on its head, danger is exactly what is waiting for her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*DEADLY LIES a gripping detective mystery full of twists and turns (Detective Mariner Mystery Book 1)*



  






*Discover a new detective in a tough city.* DI Tom Mariner thinks he’s seen it all, but now he faces an investigation which will push him to the limit.

“Collett is a wonderful writer, subtle, clever, strong on atmosphere and character.” _Yorkshire Post_

THIS IS A REVISED EDITION OF A BOOK FIRST PUBLISHED AS _A WORM IN THE BUD_.

*Journalist Eddie Barham is found dead in his home.* A syringe is in his arm and a note by his side reads, ‘*No More*’.

*Open and shut case of suicide?* Not for DI Mariner. Hours before, he saw Barham picking up a woman in a bar. And then Mariner discovers Barham’s younger brother, Jamie, hiding in a cupboard under the stairs.

*Jamie is the only witness to his brother's death,* but his severe autism makes communication almost impossible. Mariner is determined to connect with Jamie and get to the truth. Is the journalist’s death related to his investigation of a local crime kingpin?

What other dark secrets does Jamie hold the key to and can Mariner keep his relationship professional with Barham’s attractive sister, Anna?

*In a nail-biting conclusion, Mariner races against time to prevent more lives being lost.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dead in Their Tracks: A Mitch Kearns Combat-Tracker, Black-Ops Thriller Book (Mitch Kearns Combat Tracker Series 1) *



  






A former soldier settles into post-combat life, happy to train others rather than fight.

Then a visitor from his past seeks him out for help and protection.

But this mission is about more than personal security - it’s a race to save America.

Combat tracker Mitch Kearns is well past his glory days and spends his time teaching the feds how to pursue fugitives on the run. Fresh out of teaching a class for his fellow FBI agents, he runs into his mentor’s daughter, who’s in possession of plans to obliterate the U.S. Mitch then faces an impossible task: get her to the authorities before hardened mercenaries can kill them.

Cornered and desperate, they’re left with no choice but to escape into the Arizona desert. Mitch uses every evasive technique in his arsenal, but nothing works, and their pursuers seem unstoppable. Can Mitch beat the clock or will their adversaries annihilate them and end democracy forever?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Don't Get Mad: The Ins and Outs of Getting Even as An Entry level Assassin*



  






"I wish he was dead!"

Have you ever had that wicked thought rumble through your neural pathways? If not, then you've never encountered the contemptible Mike DiMarco, a man whose fantasies are filled by one maniacal pleasure -- wrecking lives!
Hypothetically, if DiMarco wrecked your life by leaving you penniless, beaten and broken, could you take what remained of your shattered self and muster up the effort to kill him? Well, you're off the hook because Sturgis will do it for you -- or try ... Your mission now becomes that of a cheering supporter as you read about the efforts of a lovable, clumsy man as he humorously, yet doggedly discovers the ins and outs of an entry level assassin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Triskelion Conspiracy (Agents of the Planetary Republic Book 3)*



  






*“It’s turned into a cold war, Sarge. When they assassinate our politicians, diplomatic relations tend to grow frosty.”*

Triskelion is active. The Chancellor is murdered. Scores of deep undercover operatives have mobilized to take down politicians, judges, and law enforcement personnel.

Former Marine Sergeant Gina Wilcox leads an elite team that fights back, bringing swift justice to the SSI agents arrayed against the Republic.

But the deadliest assassin of them all has just arrived by interplanetary transport. And things are about to get much, much worse . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Navigator (The Apollo Stone Series Book 1) *



  






EARTH HAS CHANGED. The old world order collapsed following the meteor impacts of 2031 when fire rained down from the skies, instantly vaporizing millions. Billions more died during the Long Winter and resource wars that followed. Over one hundred years have passed since those devastating events and new societies have formed around the globe.

In North America, the fragile peace that exists among the continent’s independent nations and city-states is under threat. The ambitious Grand Guardian of the People’s Republic of America is mobilizing his massive war machine in order to make real his dream of reunifying a former great power. But on the eve of the offensive, a leading scientist dies under mysterious circumstances, though not before he entrusts another with the key to unlocking a secret so powerful, it could not only unravel the Grand Guardian’s designs, but also doom, or save, all of humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Secrets of the Angels: FBI Agent Domini Walker Book 3 (Dom Walker)*



  






_*A stunning new conspiracy lead. A trail of dirty money. And a personal vendetta crisscross the third novel of HN Wake's blistering Dom Walker series.*_

To gutsy, dogged FBI Special Agent Domini Walker, her father’s suicide never felt right. Now there's new evidence that pits Dom and her small audacious team against an influential man in the Los Angeles Police Department. Can they reconstruct the interlaced threads of the cold case before being discovered by the powers that be?
Staff Operations Specialist Lea Peck delves into dangerous deceptions harbored in legal documents and trial transcripts while odd researcher Mila Pascale discovers a new clue in a forgotten photo of a funeral. Meanwhile, Special Agent Owen Whyte begins to dissect the twisty sources of their suspect’s wealth.
To clear her father’s name and soothe her own demons, Dom must trust her instincts and follow the clues to whatever dark and dangerous places they may lead.
*If you like Clarice Starling, Harry Bosch, Lisbeth Salander, and Tracy Crosswhite, you’ll love Dom Walker.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Hundred Year Wait (Mycroft Holmes Adventures Book 1)*



  






It's been one-hundred years since Watson died and Mycroft still doesn't understand what Sherlock saw in having such a companion, but after so long alone and somehow still as young, he is starting to wonder what it might be like to have a disciple of his own.

Life for Amelia Jones is dull, she's spent all her years writing about the adventures other people have, and then she meets the Holmes brothers. Can she persuade the most intelligent person in the world to trust her? And if she does, can she survive the danger that surrounds them?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Patriot Paradox (Kurt Vetter Book 1) *



  






Ex-CIA analyst Kurt Vetter is no stranger to tragedy and loss. Swearing off any connections to a life he once lead, he retreats to South America--on a self-imposed exile. But when he receives a mysterious package of encrypted files from his dead brother, he's drawn back into a dangerous world of treason and espionage--a world he swore he'd left behind for good. 

It's up to Kurt to uncover the message that his brother was desperate to convey--a message that could be the difference between life and death. When the files lead him across the world, he encounters Amanda Carter, an enigmatic woman linked directly to his brother, who just might have the information he needs to decipher what's hidden inside the files. Together, they uncover a plot far bigger than anything he ever anticipated--a rogue CIA mission to detonate a nuclear bomb.

But with time running out and his brother's assassins closing in, Amanda and Kurt must face this alone. With millions of innocent lives at stake, they race against the clock to stop the attack. If they fail, the results could be explosive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Sacred Weapon (A Tom Wagner Adventure Book 1)*



  






*The first Tom Wagner Adventure!
Stolen relics, a mysterious power with an evil plan and allies with questionable allegiances.*

The Notre Dame fire, the theft of the Shroud of Turin and a terrorist attack on the legendary Meteora monasteries are just the beginning. Fear has gripped Europe.

Tom Wagner, an officer in the anti-terror squad "Cobra", is trapped in an endless series of routine jobs and drills–until he finds himself in the middle of an international conspiracy. Suddenly he is in a race against time, trying to prevent a disaster that could tear Europe down to its foundations. And there’s no one he can trust…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Russians in the past war *



  






The book is about Russian people in the World War II. These are small stories learned from the memoirs and diaries of frontline soldiers. All of them are arranged in a chronological order. The focus is on the psychological aspect, for example, a person's behaviour at war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Riot Tour: Stories *



  






In the near future, riot tourism is the favoured summer pastime of the young, wealthy and carefree. The tour moves from continent to continent, seeking out failing regimes and violent conflagrations. Nothing can compare to a pitched battle in historic surroundings.

Business is booming and competitors are flooding into the market. To stay ahead, the leading tour operators rely on high quality intel, local contacts, and top-of-the-line equipment: converted cargo planes, APCs, military-grade drones, and the latest in railgun technology.

Riot tourism allows you to be a part of history. Witness it, feel it, hold it – but for God's sake, don't make it.

Tour the near and not-so-near future in this collection of sixteen stories. Witness a sniper slain by his own bullet. Listen in as a sentient drone is talked out of completing its deadly mission. Visit the rustic Kingdom, the future's foremost vacation destination.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Angel Eyes: The Haunting of January House (Penny Wright Book 2) *



  






*Medium Penny Wright returns in a new paranormal mystery filled with shocking twists and turns.*

*These walls conceal a terrifying secret.*
Everyone in Ashton, Colorado, knows that January House is haunted. Tucked away on an isolated hillside, it's been the site of grisly murders and unsolved disappearances. An artists’ commune took up residence there in the 1970s, creating a controversy that still divides the town. Now, a reclusive painter has died in the crumbling house. The police say it’s natural causes. But they don’t know why she fired a gun before she collapsed. Or why she called Bryce Wright, a man she hardly knew, and left a voicemail filled with her screams.
Bryce convinces his sister, Penny Wright, to investigate. Penny has seen ghosts all her life. But the walls of January House conceal a horrifying, decades-old secret. Its dead are growing restless. Penny must go to lengths she's never imagined to solve January House's mysteries. And this time, it's the living who could pose the greatest threat.
_Note to readers: This book is part of a series, but can be read out of order as a standalone mystery._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Emergence: Infection: A Post-Apocalyptic Thriller (Emergence Series Book 1) *



  






A deadly virus originating in China grips the Eastern hemisphere.

Chaos reigns as the infection spreads throughout the world with alarming speed.

The world's experts rush to cure it, but are they too late?

CIA agent Will Reisner and his team head to the South China Sea on a mission - find a lost ship loaded with bio-weapons. But as they search, a terrible virus plagues the local population, leaving them worm-ridden and insane. Worse, the sick refuse to be contained and spread the disease by infecting the healthy.

Will joins epidemiologist Selene Munroe in her desperate attempt to keep the virus from becoming an epidemic, but its victims have formed a hive mind that affords them military-level tactics. Can Will and Selene stop the insanity before it reaches the West, or are they the newest recruits for an army of death that is bent on absorbing the human population into its ranks?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Starboard Secrets: A Cruise Ship Cozy Mystery Novel (Millie's Cruise Ship Mysteries Book 1) *



  






*★★★★★ “The Love Boat meets Murder She Wrote!”*

Hoping for a fresh start after her recent divorce, sixty something Millie Sanders, lands her dream job as the assistant cruise director onboard the “Siren of the Seas.” Too bad no one told her murder is on the itinerary. 

Millie Sanders’ happily ever after is suddenly destroyed when her husband of 35 years comes home one day and informs her that he is leaving her for another woman. To make matters worse, the other woman happens to be her “friend” and hairdresser, Delilah Osborne!

After months of mourning and moping around the house, she stumbles upon a help wanted ad in the newspaper for the perfect job as an assistant cruise ship director. Before Millie can talk herself out of it, she fills out the application and mails it in. Much to her surprise, not only does the company contact her, they hire her!

Determined to start a new life and new career, Millie boards the ship, ready for a new adventure. She isn’t on board the massive floating city - her new home - more than ten minutes when a dead body is discovered near the atrium bar. Her curiosity gets the best of her and before she knows it, Millie finds herself right in the thick of the investigation.

With a little help from a new friend and shipmate, the amateur sleuth discovers that the deceased had more enemies than friends making this murder an even tougher case to crack.

Will Millie delve too deeply and risk losing her job – and possibly her life?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*THE GIRL WHO KNEW TOO MUCH: A Suspenseful Action-Packed Thriller*



  






*"a gritty, action-packed thrill ride of plot twists, foreign intrigue, blackmail, and murder." - Maurice Possley, Pulitzer Prize winning journalist

“This book will grab you and not let you go until the last page has turned." – Donald J. Hurzeler, Amazon bestselling author*

A homeless mom overdoses. Her ten-year-old daughter, Riley, is whisked away by a corrupt social worker . . . along with any records the little girl ever existed. Fate catapults Riley into a dangerous, clandestine world of corruption and blackmail. What she learns could jeopardize a covert Russian operation, headquartered right in Washington, D.C., targeting the United States.

Riley knows too much. She must be eliminated.

Time is running out. Riley must try to outrun and outsmart Agent Nika Rolinska—fiction’s most shocking, ruthless new villain.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*No Girl Left Behind: A Jamie Austen Spy Thriller (THE JAMIE AUSTEN THRILLERS Book 5)*



  






*Several men made Jamie Austen mad. Big Mistake!
International #1 Best Selling and Award Winning Author, Terry Toler, brings you Book Five in the spy stories series.* 
America’s beloved heroine, Jamie Austen’s, latest adventure takes her to the glitz and glamour of Abu Dhabi, one of the richest and most exotic cities in the world. 
Jamie is in Abu Dhabi to purchase a thirty-million-dollar painting for AJAX, the corporation she uses to conduct CIA undercover operations. While she’s not on a mission to rescue girls, when the message HELP ME is written on the women’s bathroom mirror at the art gallery, Jamie has no choice but to find out who wrote it and why. 
What follows is a gripping and gut-wrenching tale of four girls in grave danger. 
Jamie’s motto is “No Girl Left Behind.”
Will she risk it all, including her life, to save the girls, or will it come at too great a cost?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Family Matters (The Harry Starke Novels Book 6) *



  






*Harry Starke loves a cold case, but this one is really cold, more than a hundred years cold.*
Family Matters is a whimsical tale that takes place on the lonely coast of Maine, where Amanda, a true believer in the paranormal, has inherited - you guessed it - a haunted house. At least that’s what the rumors say.
It all begins when Amanda inherits the house, substantial assets, and a large sum of money from her grandmother. The windfall comes with a request to look into the disappearance of Elizabeth, Amanda’s great-great-grandmother, more than a hundred years ago.
Harry, a skeptic, a down-to-earth investigator who believes only in the facts, has a tough time dealing with Amanda’s fantasies? We all know that the imagination can play tricks on a susceptible mind, especially when that mind is under stress. But is it just their imaginations? Could it be something more?
You’ll have to be the judge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Earth Alone (Earthrise Book 1)*



  






They came from deep space. They came to destroy us.

Fifty years ago, bloodthirsty aliens devastated the Earth. Most of humanity perished. We fell into darkness.

But now we rise from the ashes. Now we fight back.

Marco Emery was born into the war. After his mother is killed, he joins the Human Defense Force, Earth's ragtag army. Emery must survive basic training, become a soldier, and finally face the aliens in battle.

Against the alien onslaught, Earth stands alone. But we will fight. We will rise. We will win.

If you loved _Ender's Game_, _Starship Troopers_, and _Old Man's War_, you'll love _Earthrise_, a new military science fiction series. From a _USA Today_ bestselling author.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dark Nebula: Isolation*



  






*Lies crafted from good intentions. Death spreading through the stars. When the past returns to claim its due, will anyone survive?*

Earth Solar System, the Future. Abigail Olivaw is drowning in self-doubt. Hiding a devastating secret from the populace, the President of the Confederation of Planetary Explorers is horrified when hostile aliens arrive to announce they’re putting humanity on trial. Forced to act as her species’ defender in court, she struggles to hide her family’s hidden multi-generational history that could lead to a sentence of genocide.

Epsilon Eridani Colony. Joyce Green’s passion for her job is dwarfed only by her love for her son. So when he dies from a mysterious virus that threatens the entire settlement, the Director of Colonization vows to stop at nothing to discover what triggered the deadly infection. And as she uncovers the truth bit by bit, her heartbreak fuels a berserk need for justice.

Trapped by guilt over a mistake she didn’t choose, Abigail falls into a tailspin when the invaders reveal the facts of her race’s origins. And when Joyce unmasks a traitor, the rest of her people would be lucky to only die from disease.

With their paths on a collision course, will the women’s consequence-laden decisions destroy humankind’s last hope?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Night Born (Dagger of the World Book 1) *



  






In a world full of magic, an outcast elf with no magic might be the only one who can save the world…unless he brings about its destruction first.

*An epic fantasy spanning three realms you won't be able to put down!*

Terak is an orphaned elf who has been raised by the severe order of monks known as the Enclave. Inside the walls of the Black Keep, he is an outcast in more ways than one. In a world of magic, he must learn how to survive with no magic of his own. Can the very thing that makes him despised save those that would rather he didn’t exist at all?

_Night Born_ is the first story in the Dagger of the World epic fantasy series where an outcast elf with no magic will be called on to save the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Murder's a Witch: A Beechwood Harbor Magic Mystery (Beechwood Harbor Magic Mysteries Book 1)*



  






*I’m a witch with a problem. Okay, make that lots of problems.*

Following a _slight_ misunderstanding with magical law enforcement, I wind up expelled from the hidden supernatural community known as the Seattle Haven. My parole office dumps me in a tiny beach town with nothing but my collection of worldly possessions and a warning that this is my last shot.

I don’t think I’m cut out for the human world, but when stuck between a prison cell and a haunted halfway house, I suppose I’ll take option B.

Things start out better than expected, I even manage to make a few friends, but when my boss at the local coffee house is found dead in an alley, I get tangled up in the investigation, and might have to blow my cover to prove my friend’s innocence.

Add to that a fussy ghost landlady, warring vampire and shifter roommates, and my rapidly dwindling savings, and I’m beginning to wonder if I might have been better off serving that prison sentence after all.

It’s too late now. I’m in the thick of it and come hex or high water, I’ll get to the bottom of this murder, even if it means permanent banishment from the magical world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Raining Men and Corpses: A Chinese Cozy Mystery (A Raina Sun Mystery Book 1) *



  






When it rains, it pours … and this amateur sleuth may be in over her head.

Graduate student Raina Sun is trying to keep her head above water as the bills roll in when her dashing college adviser cons her out of several months of rent. Her quest to retrieve the money sets in motion a streak of even worse luck.

First, she stumbles on her advisor's dead body and becomes a suspect in his murder. Next, the only man she's ever loved reappears as the lead detective to the case. Raina's having trouble interpreting his signals--does he want to reignite their passion, or just stay close to his prime suspect?

Her life careens further out of control when her grandma shows up at Raina's postage-stamp-sized apartment, dragging a red suitcase and trouble of her own. As Raina summons her sleuthing skills, she discovers that when it comes to murder, there may be no place for an amateur.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Murky Passions and Scandals: A Chinese Cozy Mystery (A Raina Sun Mystery Book 6)*



  






Murky weather in store… with a chance of fatal storms.

After Raina Sun witnesses a kidnapping, the victim shows up unharmed and claims she was at a day spa.

The case grows even murkier when Raina's client, the husband of the supposed victim, is found dead at the old pumpkin patch, the site for a contentious new mall development. Raina's new boss seems more worried about collecting their fee than finding the killer.

To make matters worse, Raina's sister plans a getaway weekend in Lake Tahoe to revive her marriage, landing Raina with a tornado of a three-year-old.

A kidnapping, a dead client, and an energetic preschooler--Raina's weekend goes from bad to worse. Can Raina see her way clear to the end, or will a storm come crashing down when the murderer realizes she's hot on the trail?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Sweet Revenge: Funny Cozy Mystery (Cocoa Narel Chocolate Shop Mysteries Book 1)*



  






*What would you do if you were medically unable to gain weight? Eat chocolate and solve murders, of course . . . *
When a car accident leads to extensive plastic surgery and an inability to gain weight, Cocoa Narel finds herself transformed from an ugly duckling into a beautiful swan.
No longer forced to temper her love for chocolate, Cocoa plans to open a candy store and begins to enjoy the sweet life along with her quirky rescue cat. But when her high school bullies start being murdered one by one, Cocoa becomes the prime suspect.
Can she clear her name, or does the true culprit have a few Twix up their sleeve?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Shades of Silence *



  






Julianna Sandoval is living in limbo. Her husband’s plane has vanished over the Atlantic Ocean and although the Coast Guard has suspended the search, she clings to hope that he’ll still be found alive. Three months later, a young woman appears after hours at Julianna’s Ormond Beach restaurant, declaring, “He’s not who you think he is.” Before the stranger can say anything else, a gunshot through the window kills her instantly. Seasoned detective Paul Grant is assigned to investigate the girl’s murder. He senses that the shooting was not random but doesn’t know the connection to his only witness. Was the girl referring to Julianna’s presumed dead husband, her lazy stepson, her shady bar manager, or someone else? The investigation leaves Julianna wondering who she can trust and culminates with an eerie link to the past that no one sees coming.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Chasing Risk (Chase Malone Thriller)*



  






*They know what you like, who your friends are.
They know where you go, what you think.
They know the risk you pose . . . 
And you know nothing.*

A fugitive billionaire and a former spy stumble onto an ominous program where everything about our modern lives is dissected, processed, and packaged, not to sell us things, but to sell us ideas, to control us, to make sure we don’t shatter the illusion. Chase and Wen face the worst dangers of their lives when the most malicious organizations in the world see them as a critical risk.

*The greatest risk of all is not taking a chance.*
_Can be read as a stand-alone novel. Series can be read in any order._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Chasing Rain (Chase Malone Thriller)*



  






*They thought killing him would end it.
They were wrong.
It will never end.*

Before Chase turned thirty, he developed an ultra-advanced Artificial Intelligence decades ahead of the competition. When he sold it, he imagined all the good TruNeural would do for the planet.

He was wrong.

The CIA and Chinese both want it. The most powerful corporation in the world is after him. Who can he turn to?

Wen Sung? She knows all the players.

There’s just one problem, in order to help Chase, she must get out of China. The government wants to stop her by any means. Will she outwit the assassins and escape?

Can Chase and Wen destroy the AI and save themselves . . . save the world?

Or will they need to choose?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Girls in the Flames of War *



  






Russia in WWII. Twelve memories and a story about girls who went to war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Plague Ship (Solar Queen Book 2)*



  






*The Solar Queen series continues with a riotous adventure in space and a battle against a deadly plague.*

Apprentice cargo-master Dane Thorson and the crew of the _Solar Queen_ travel to the new planet Sargol to trade with the Salariki, a strange race of cat-men, for the fabulous Koros stones. When an Inter-Solar trading ship tries to cut in on their trading rights, they’re forced, according to Salariki custom, to fight a duel with a representative of the I-S ship in order to keep face. The _Queen_’s Captain Jellico wins, but the I-S ship leaves with a threat of further action.

Then, the _Solar Queen_ takes off for Earth and en route a strange illness strikes them. They suspect the I-S are responsible, but can’t prove anything. Outlawed as a plague ship, they’re to be destroyed on sight lest they infect civilized planets. Thorson, Jellico, and the rest of their Terran crew must find a cure for the plague and escape imminent destruction.

Plague Ship_ is the 2nd book in the Solar Queen series, but you may enjoy reading the series in any order._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Deliver Us: Ouroboros Archives Book One *



  






*A world invaded. A civilization imprisoned. The fate of humanity in the hands of one girl.*

When sixteen-year-old Liv Abbott is abducted from her home and taken to an underground prison, she quickly realizes things are far worse than she could ever imagine – the world has been invaded by a strange enemy and a war is raging in the distant future.

Guided by visions she once ignored, Liv discovers an ancient artifact that may be the key to ending the occupation and saving the world. With the human race on the brink of extinction, does Liv have what it takes to stop the war and save humanity?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Seas of Venus*



  






THE MOST COLORFUL MYTH
FROM SCIENCE FICTION'S
GOLDEN AGE IS REBORN IN
SEAS OF VENUS

Earth is a dead cinder beyond the dense clouds. On a terraformed Venus the land is ruled by savage plants and the even more savage beasts that prey on them, while monsters out of nightmare swim though the globe-girdling seas. Mankind huddles in domed underwater Keeps, living a purposeless static existence—dedicated to pleasure but destined for oblivion later if not sooner.

Only the Free Companions, the mercenaries who fight proxy wars for the Keeps, live on the surface of Venus. Their warships course the seas, battling one another in struggles to decide victory or defeat for one day, life or death for a few individuals. The Free companions live till they die with the searing thrill of danger, and their deeds bring excitement and color to the bored residents of the Keeps; but Mankind is doomed unless something changes.

Few are willing to risk their lives for that change, battling both the terrifying environment and the ruthless oligarchs for whom the status quo means a lifetime of luxury. But there are a handful of courageous visionaries in the Keeps and in the Free Companies where death is a way of life!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Departures*



  






*Tonight, seventeen-year-old Evalee is scheduled to die.*

_She's planned her celebration for weeks, and other than leaving her sister Gracelyn behind, she's ready. The Directorate says this is how it should be, and she trusts them, as all its citizens do. So tonight she dresses up, she has a party, and she dances. Then she goes to sleep for the last time ... except, the next morning, Evalee wakes up.

Gracelyn is a model Directorate citizen with a prodigious future ahead. If she could only stop thinking about the shuffling from Evalee's room on her departure morning. Even wondering if something went wrong is treasonous enough to ruin her. If she pulls at the thread, the entire careful life the Directorate set for her could unravel into chaos.

Swept away by rebels, Evalee must navigate a future she didn't count on in a new, untidy world. As the Directorate's lies are stripped away, she becomes determined to break Gracelyn free from its grasp—before Gracelyn's search for the truth proves her to be more unruly than she's worth to the Directorate._

*"Not since The Hunger Games has a book made me truly examine our current society and where we could be taking it to."* ⭐* ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Heroes of Hastovia Book 1: The First Adventure *



  






_*Will Karl find his true home before he’s killed by a crazed Man-Hawk?*

Karl’s had a rotten week. He lost another job, a tyrant Man-Hawk invaded the only place he ever called home, and to make things worse, a greedy parrot just revealed that Karl isn’t who he thinks he is.
Clueless and hopeless, Karl has to find a portal to his real home before he’s captured. Luckily he has the help of an Oaf, obsessed with revenge but incapable of killing, and Questions, the last of her kind who can only talk in questions.
And so Karl’s adventure begins. He’s forced to explore a magical world that terrifies him. He'll make friends, enemies and put his hand in dragon dung. It’s an adventure he doesn’t want to be on, but one which will change his life… forever._

*International Emmy nominated writer, Mark Boutros, brings you a warm, humorous and sometimes dark fantasy about friendship, featuring magic, monsters, morons and more.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Graveyard Shift: A Horror Comedy (24/7 Demon Mart Book 1)*



  






*One loser, one talking cockroach, and one karate-chopping bombshell are all that stand between YOU and hell on earth.*

Lloyd Wallace is the most clueless crossing guard the intersection of hell and earth has ever seen. So clueless, that he doesn't even realize the beer cave in the corner store where he works is the gateway to hell. The gate needs a hero, but Lloyd's a zero, a loser with a capital L. He's ten thousand dollars in debt and lives with his parents. He's been fired from every job he's ever had. He was the first thing his ex-girlfriend tossed to the curb when she upgraded her life. He had no money and no prospects until the night he accidentally slayed a one-eyed tentacle monster hellbent on world domination. And, impressed by his pure heart and bravery, the suave but devilish owner of the 24/7 Dairy Mart gave Lloyd a job.
His coworkers—a karate-chopping bombshell and a talking roach with a really bad attitude—need Lloyd's help to keep the demons in line. Can he man up and become a world-saving hero? Or, will he remain a couch-surfing zero? The fate of the world is on the line. What could go wrong?
24/7 Demon Mart is a new horror-comedy / comic fantasy series for fans of A. Lee Martinez (Gil's All-fright Diner), David Wong (John Dies at the End), Rick Gualtieri (Bill the Vampire), Christopher Moore (Practical Demonkeeping), Mark Cain (Circles in Hell series), and Heide Goody (Clovenhoof). If you love Exorcist-level demon vomit, brooding Lovecraftian hell monsters, and plenty of laughs, this novel is for you. The Graveyard Shift is the first book in the 24/7 Demon Mart universe, A frightfully funny series for horror comedy and comic fantasy fans.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Hunter's Secret (The Edinburgh Crime Mysteries #5) *



  






*Hunter has a past. Hunter has a secret. Can he unravel his past, keep his secret and keep Edinburgh safe?*

Detective Inspector Hunter Wilson is called to the scene of a murder. DCs Tim Myerscough and Bear Zewedu found a corpse, but when Hunter arrives it has disappeared, and all is not as it seems.

Hunter recalls the disappearance of a dead body thirty years earlier. The Major Incident Team is called in but sees no connection – it is too long ago. Hunter is determined to investigate the past and the present with the benefit of modern DNA testing.

Tim has other problems in his life. His father, Sir Peter Myerscough, is released from jail. He, too, remembers the earlier murder. There is no love lost between Hunter and Sir Peter. Will Hunter accept help from his nemesis to catch a killer?
Hunter’s own secret is exciting and crucial to his future. Will it change his life? And can he keep Edinburgh safe?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Pretty Ones (Kate Reid Thrillers Book 6) *



  






A string of inexplicable murders brings Special Agent Kate Reid back to familiar grounds in this latest action-packed thriller.

It’s no secret Los Angeles is known for beautiful people, and when victims begin to turn up on the streets of South L.A., beauty seems to be the sole motivation of a vicious killer. With prompting from long-time friend and reporter, Marc Aguilar, Special Agent Kate Reid soon finds herself assisting the LAPD and Detective Ray Sharpe, a veteran homicide cop hesitant to relinquish control.

As the death toll rises and public outcry reaches a fever pitch, the rest of the BAU team arrive to help. With tensions already high, Kate and Agent Nick Scarborough’s precarious friendship begins to get in the way, neither eager to address the strains of the past few months.

A breakthrough in the investigation soon arrives in the form of a reluctant witness, but no one is prepared for the unfathomable explanation behind the horrific murders. The lives taken and the reasons why shatter any remaining illusions Kate has about the world in which she lives. But will this mark the end of her world, or will it be a catalyst for change?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*AT THE FALL OF NAZI GERMANY - PREVIOUSLY UNPUBLISHED IMAGES*


  






THIS IS PREDOMINANTLY A PHOTOGRAPHIC BOOK.

It was during the Summer of 2020 that I was entrusted by my Uncle Colin with a small, precious canvas folder containing over one hundred photographic negatives taken by my late Uncle David McCarraher during the Second World War.

The folder was marked ‘Kenya, Ceylon, Germany’ but most intriguingly, David had catalogued the content of each individual negative, taken between 1941 and 1945.

I contacted David’s youngest daughter, Jane who revealed that she held over two hundred letters written by David during this period which had been saved by his mother. Jane’s older sister, Vera confirmed that she had further photographs and so with the kindness of David’s family, the entire collection was re-united thus enabling David’s war time story to be told in his own words and pictures.

As the title to the first volume alludes, David joined the Royal Navy as an ordinary rating. He trained at H.M.S. Royal Arthur near Skegness before being posted to Kenya, South Africa and Ceylon. He also spent time in India. During his time overseas, he received his commission as a Sub Lieutenant, passing his exams with the highest marks ever recorded for a Cypher Officer.

Towards the end of the war, David was posted back to England and was privileged enough to be in an advanced convoy as it headed into Nazi Germany just as the Third Reich collapsed. He saw first-hand the damage and hardship suffered by German civilians.

Being a forward-thinking individual, David took his camera with him. He also had the foresight to badger colleagues for copies of their own photographs.

This book contains images taken between April and October 1945 and tracks his journey by convoy from England, via Belgium and Holland to Verden in Germany and then on to Cuxhaven in the north where he was stationed at the newly named H.M.S. Royal Charlotte. They are all published here for the first time.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Agent of Change (Liaden Universe Book 9)*



  






Once a brilliant First-in Scout, Val Con yos'Phelium was "recruited" by the mysterious Liaden Department of Interior and brainwashed into an Agent of Change—a ruthless covert operative who kills without remorse.

Fleeing the scene of his latest murderous mission, he finds himself saving the life of ex-mercenary Miri Robertson, a tough Terran on the run from a team of interplanetary assassins. Thrown together by circumstances, Val Con and Miri struggle to elude their enemies and stay alive without slaying each other—or surrendering to the unexpected passion that flares between them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Fledgling (Liaden Universe Book 12)*



  






Theo Waitley has lived all her young life on Delgado, a Safe World that is home to one of the galaxy's premier institutions of higher learning. Both Theo's mother, Kamele, and Kamele's onagrata Jen Sar Kiladi, are professors at the university, and they all live comfortably together, just like they have for all of Theo's life, in Jen Sar's house at the outskirts of town.

Suddenly, though, Theo's life changes. Kamele leaves Jen Sar and moves herself and Theo back into faculty housing, which is not what Theo is used to. Once settled back inside the Wall, Kamele becomes embroiled in faculty politics, and is appointed sub-chair of her department. Meanwhile, Theo, who has a notation in her file indicating that she is ''physically challenged'' has a series of misadventures, including pulling her best friend down on the belt-ride to class, and hurting a team mate during a scavage game.

With notes piling up in her file, Theo only wants to go ''home,'' to the house in the suburbs, and have everything just like it used to be.

Then, Kamele uncovers evidence of possible dishonest scholarship inside of her department. In order to clear the department, she and a team of senior professors must go off-world to perform a forensic document search. Theo hopes this will mean that she'll be left in the care of the man she calls ''Father,'' Professor Kiladi, and is horrified to learn that Kamele means to bring Theo with her!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Atlantis Bermuda Triangle: A Novel of Time Travel and Alternate Worlds*



  






What if the force that destroyed Atlantis so utterly it became just a myth, is real and its back to threaten our present world?

Former Green Beret Eric Dane teams up with the mysterious Sin Fen, a woman with powers he can’t quite understand, to fight the dark Shadow that is poised to destroy our world across timelines.

All around the planet, at the junction of ley lines and where tectonic plates join, interdimensional gates are opening, letting the dark Shadow into our world, threatening the very planet itself.

This war is taking place between worlds and across time. In the year 1,000 AD, a fearsome Viking warrior, Ragnarok, must protect a Seer from Valkyries, Kraken and other forces of legend and help her on a quest that connects through those gates to Dane’s battle in the present.

Can Dane, Sin Fen, the Viking and the Seer, combine forces across a millennium to save the planet?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Sage Gardens Cozy Mystery Series Box Set Volume 1 (Books 1 - 4) (Sage Gardens Cozy Mysteries Box Set)*



  






Book 1: Birthdays Can Be Deadly

The retirement village, Sage Gardens, has villas set amidst beautiful, lush gardens surrounding a sparkling, blue lake. Everything is peaceful in the small, secure retirement community.

That is until a resident, James, dies at his birthday party. Given his age it is presumed that he died of natural causes, but foul play is suspected and three residents join forces to try and uncover the truth. Although they are retired they use their skills and experiences from their professions as a detective, crime journalist, and accountant in the search for the murderer. But first they have to work out who a mysterious, yet familiar resident is.

Just who is the mystery resident and will she prove to be an ally or foe? Will the ‘Sage Gardens Sleuths’ be able to catch the killer before one of them becomes a victim themselves?


Book 2: Money Can Be Deadly

Samantha is relaxing by the lake enjoying the tranquil surroundings with her early morning cup of tea. The retirement village, Sage Gardens, is beautiful and peaceful at that time of the morning.

But then Sam makes an unexpected discovery on the shores of the lake just before a Sage Garden’s employee turns up dead. The police arrest the perfect murder suspect, but the ‘Sage Gardens Sleuths’ do not believe he did it. The four retirees are on a mission to uncover the truth.

Their investigations lead them directly towards some criminals and puts them in serious danger. Will they be able to find the real murderer before an innocent man spends his life behind bars? Or is the wool being pulled over their eyes and he really is guilty?


Book 3: Trust Can Be Deadly

The retirement community, Sage Gardens, is usually peaceful and quiet and this morning is no different.

That is until a resident is found murdered in his villa. The ‘Sage Gardens Sleuths’ decide to do a little investigating of their own to help speed up the process of revealing the murderer so that Sage Gardens can be a safe place to live once again. Their investigation leads them down a path they never anticipated and puts some of them in unexpected danger.

Will they be able to catch the killer before one of them gets hurt? Or will they reach a dead end?


Book 4: Ties Can Be Deadly

When Eddy goes to the bank to draw out money to buy Samantha a birthday present, the last thing he expects is for the bank to be robbed while he’s in the queue. Then, when the police think they have solved the case because they find the perfect suspect murdered, Eddy is certain that things are not as they seem.

With the help of Samantha, Walt and Jo, Eddy goes on a search to discover who was involved in the bank robbery and who murdered the suspected robber. Their investigations lead them towards some serious criminals and puts them in some serious danger.

Will the ‘Sage Gardens Sleuths’ be able to stay out of danger long enough to untangle the web of suspects so that justice can be served?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Eldorado *



  






*Lost and alone in the desolate wasteland that was once suburbia.*

In an energy-starved future, Richard Hampton's world is blown apart when his younger brother Danny disappears and the police are too busy trying to keep a lid on a hungry, overcrowded city to search for him.

Richard has to make the transformation from bookish nerd to street-smart warrior to survive when he jumps the _Food Train_ for the disintegrating suburbs in a desperate search for Danny and his dog, Zonk.

Branded a criminal by a community of outcasts and condemned to death, Richard is rescued by streetwise Carrie, who joins in his search. As they trek across the remnants of the suburbia, facing criminal gangs, renegade militias, and the hardships of the road, their friendship evolves into something more.

The trail finally unwinds at a deserted complex in the remotest corner of the sprawling suburbs. The incredible secret they uncover there will alter their lives and their world forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Bad Analysis *



  






In London, a delusional aristocrat and a highly placed MI5 traitor, are about to unleash a devastating ‘terrorist’ attack on the heart of England.

Only two men stand a chance of stopping them.

Aalim, a humble Egyptian taxi driver kidnapped and forced to help the attack. And Wilson, an intelligence analyst fighting the Bad Intelligence that infests the very system designed to stop terrorists.

Can Wilson ‘connect the dots’ and stop the attack in time?

Will he be too late and 70,000 people die?

Or is there another way?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Rip Saw: A Detective Jericho Novel (The Detective Jericho Series Book 8 ) *



  






SOMEONE IS BEHEADING EAST HAMPTON POLICE OFFICERS

A crisis unlike any other that Detective Jericho has faced. Is it a terrorist or a homicidal maniac who is taunting the cops and leaving clues that lead nowhere? In a world where terrorism has become commonplace, these gruesome acts put the whole town of East Hampton on edge. Jericho and Detective Vangie Clark team up to stop the sadistic cop-killer reveling in these horrific crimes. And in doing so, they put their own lives in terrible jeopardy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Northwest of Eden*



  






Northwest of Eden is a story of real people coping with dust and blistering heat as they treat wounded soldiers and civilians. The sarcasm is sharp, the pranks vicious, and bravado is just a veneer to cover the worry that we might not be good enough in the moment. It's funny, scary, and tragic, sometimes all on the same page - because that's how it really was. I wrote the story so that others could understand what military healthcare providers go through in a war zone, and the toll it takes on them. If you are a nurse or other healthcare professional, or if you have a family member who serves, I wrote this for you.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Spark Anomaly (The Fisher Chronicles)*



  






In 2067, Cathy Fisher, a shy college student, receives an unusual homework assignment: Explain why two earthquakes would occur forty-two minutes apart in both China and Chile. Cathy is unaware that her professor Arnold Spark, is using her insightful answers to save the world.

Spark enlists the help of Soona, a lonely lunar robot who must escape her cruel human captors to search for answers on the comet Charybdis.

After a desperate attempt to rescue his team from a lava engulfed volcanic power generator, Spark, wonders if his design is to blame for the catastrophe. Hunted by a mysterious unseen enemy, Spark searches the globe for the apocalyptic truth.

Set in a 2067 utopia with a hidden dark side, _The Spark Anomaly_ provides a unique juxtaposition of a thrilling sci-fi adventure with the drama of college life.

_The Spark Anomaly_ is an action filled SciFi adventure with engineering based future technologies and plausible advances in modern physics.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Boundary (Boundary Series Book 1)*



  






Paradigms Shift, Worlds Collide!

A daring and resourceful paleontologist uncovers something at the infamous K-T boundary marking the end of dinosaurs in the fossil record – something big, dangerous, and absolutely, categorically impossible. It’s a find that will catapult her to the Martian moon Phobos, then down to the crater-pocked desert of the Red Planet itself. For this mild-mannered fossil hunter may just have become Earth’s first practicing xenobiologist!

A new hard SF thriller from best-selling alternate history master Eric Flint and ace game designer Ryk E. Spoor.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Cobra*



  






EARTH'S ONLY HOPE WAS THE COBRAS

The colony worlds Adirondack and Silvern fell to the Troft forces almost without a struggle. Outnumbered and on the defensive, Earth made a desperate decision. It would attack the aliens not from space, but on the ground—with forces the Trofts did not even suspect.

Thus were created the Cobras, a guerilla force whose weapons were surgically implanted, invisible to the unsuspecting eye, yet undeniably deadly. But power brings temptation, and not all the Cobras could be trusted to fight for Earth alone. Jonny Moreau would learn the uses—and abuses—of his special abilities and what it truly meant to be a Cobra.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Grand Central Arena *



  






It was supposed to be a simple test flight, one that pilot Ariane Austin was on only as a last-ditch backup; intelligent, superhumanly fast automation would handle the test activation and flight of humanity's first faster-than-light vessel. But when the Sandrisson Drive activated, every automated system crashed, the nuclear reactor itself shut down, and only the reflexes and training of a racing pilot saved the test vessel Holy Grail from crashing into the impossible wall that had appeared before them, a wall which is just part of a monstrous enclosure surrounding a space twenty thousand kilometers across. With all artificial intelligences inert and their reactor dead, they had to find some other source of power to reactivate the Sandrisson Drive and—hopefully—take them home.

And that was only the beginning. As Ariane, Dr. Simon Sandrisson, darkly enigmatic power engineer Marc C. DuQuesne, and the rest of the Holy Grail's crew explore the immense artifact, they discover that they are not alone; they have entered a place the alien inhabitants call "The Arena," and there is no way out without joining one of the alien factions . . . or winning recognition as a faction in their own right, playing by the Arena's rules—and by the Arena's rules, one failed challenge could mean death or worse—perhaps for the entire human race. Surrounded by alien factions, each with its own secret plans and motivations, some wielding powers so strange as to be magical, Ariane sets out to beat the Arena at its own game. With DuQuesne's strategies, Sandrisson's genius, and her own unyielding determination, she's going to bring the Holy Grail home—even if she has to beat every faction in the Arena to do it!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Indigo 99 (Exception Book 1)*



  






A chaotic and gut-wrenching invasion by mysterious creatures on a remote moon launches relative nobody Sergeant Danika Fargo into untold danger: a smoke-and-mirrors, star-hopping chase for the answers, and the moon's salvation, that can only be solved by turning a blind eye—or her self-destruction against insurmountable odds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Eccentricity (Exception Book 3)*



  






With society unsettled by rumors of extraterrestrial intelligence on hidden worlds, Danika Fargo is broken by an enigmatic entity known only as 'Phage.' Struggling to regain her singular nature, the tension is ratcheted to the max as the interstellar mystery hints at a menace unfathomable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Rebirth (Rogues Shifter Series Book 1)*



  






*NEW COVER!
Jackie Crawford never felt human. Mystery solved.*
My senses are sharp, my body is sleek, my speed is turbo powered. Shifter. I’m a shifter. A creature I didn’t know existed until a few days ago. Two forms, one mind, a magical being. Everything finally makes sense.
As I settle into my supernatural self, my human half is growing stronger alongside my beautiful animal. Danger stalks this unfamiliar world – fae, vampire, wolf, witch - and as it is with humans, not every strange creature is evil. Garrett, my vampire trainer, has placed me with a team of rogue shifters, teaching me to fight, to use my magic to protect, to be all that I was meant to be. Ley line energy fuels my spirit along with my magic. I’ve survived worse. I can do this. Bring it on
Garrett is my biggest challenge, but he and his secrets don’t stand a chance against this determined cheetah.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Good Client (Mitch Turner Legal Thrillers Book 1) *



  






Criminal defense attorney Mitch Turner is awoken in the middle of the night by a message from his nerdy law school employee, Timothy Cooper, begging Mitch for help. Uncertain about the problem from Timothy's cryptic texts, Mitch Turner slips into his suit and heads over to visit Timothy, unable to imagine any reason why Timothy would be calling for help at such a late hour. Mitch arrives to find the police at Timothy's apartment and learns that Timothy's roommate was murdered.
Mitch immediately retrieves Timothy from the police before they can get him to say anything more and, while in the process, has a run-in with his ex-girlfriend, who is now a detective. Mitch takes Timothy back to his office to debrief, but not long afterward, the police show up and arrest Timothy for the murder of his roommate.

There are no witnesses. There are no other suspects.

The police consider it an open and shut case, but the only thing that keeps Mitch from arranging a plea bargain is his belief that his client did not do it. The deeper Mitch digs, the more he learns that his client has secrets that he wants to be kept quiet at any cost, even at the expense of going to jail for something he did not do. Mitch soon learns he must work at odds with his client to provide the best legal representation possible, going around Timothy as he fights to keep his client out of jail.

Can Mitch Turner learn the truth while also serving his client's best interests?

If you like legal thrillers, this novel is for you. Mitch Turner is a fast-talking lawyer who takes risks where others might not. Fans of John Grisham, Michael Connelly, and Scott Turow will enjoy this story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Her Broken Trust: A positively gripping domestic suspense novel with a captivating twist (Rosemary Run Book 8 ) *



  






*Layla Grant is the picture of domestic bliss. But behind closed doors, she's suffering.*
She has a life many women would kill for, complete with two healthy young children and a doting husband who puts her every want and need above his own. Her happy family is the envy of friends and neighbors alike.
Looks can be quite deceiving. Layla's husband is in big, life-altering trouble and will soon be headed to federal prison. No one knows. Layla is desperate to keep it that way.
Can she withstand the pressure? Will her marriage survive? And how will she hold true to her own sense of right and wrong?
_Her Broken Trust_ is the eighth book in the Rosemary Run Series featuring the women of a California town who face the darkness hiding beneath their community’s picturesque facade.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Anonymous Source (An Alex Vane Media Thriller Book 1)*



  






*Find the Source. Break the Story. Stay Alive.*

It's one year after the 9/11 attacks and court reporter Alex Vane is fighting to break into the flashy world of TV news. But when he uncovers the scoop of a lifetime, his tightly-controlled world is rocked: his editor buries his story, a source turns up dead, and Alex finds himself at the center of a violent media conspiracy.

As he receives tips from a mysterious source, Alex enlists the help of a captivating professor, Camila Gray. Aided by an Internet genius, a billionaire's sexy widow, and a washed-up sports reporter, Alex and Camila discover a $500-million secret that could derail the largest media merger in history.

It's a secret that unearths dark memories from Alex's past. It's a secret that leads back to the morning of 9/11. And it's a secret that could get them both killed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Black Saturday *



  






*Friday the 13th of October, 1939, in the sixth week of the second world war. Most of the crew of the battleship, H.M.S Royal Oak, were looking forward to a full-night off watch.*

It was pay day and two German U-boats had been sunk. Although unlucky for some, Friday the 13th passes quietly for the crew.

As the ship was in harbour, their only fear was of an air attack. Subsequently, with the exception of those on watch, many of the crew had turned in.

Saturday, 14th October, at 01.04 a.m., the first explosion rocked the _Royal Oak_. Leading Signalman Fossey noted the absence of cascading water up the side of the ship, suggesting this was not a torpedo hit.

The crew forwards of the bridge were woken up. As the ship was in harbour, they believed that there had been an internal explosion and little alarm was raised.

Two more explosions were felt moments later. With this, the Boys’ messdeck and the Stokers’ messdeck caught fire, killing the majority of boys and stokers.

At this stage, the ship was taking on water and the crew were desperately trying to find ways to escape the sinking ship. In darkness and with the ship listing, the crew struggled to make their way to the upper deck.

Witnessing the death of many of their comrades, a few managed to escape the doomed ship and found themselves severely burnt and bleeding, and swimming for their lives in the icy cold waters of the sea, now slick with oil. The nearest land was half a mile away.

_Black Saturday_ recounts the horrors of those who fought for their lives in conditions that would push man to their limits. However, two boats were on the water. Skipper Gatt of the _Daisy II_ responded and is possibly the reason so many of the men in the water survived.

In the hours and days following the sinking of the _Royal Oak_, increasing speculation about the cause of the destruction bounced between ‘Sabotage’ and a German torpedo attack. Outcomes of investigations were kept secret.

When Lieutenant Gunther Prien broadcast that his U-boat had been behind the sinking of the _Royal Oak_, some felt comforted, others internally hid their true thoughts.

However, his account, taken from the log from the U.47, differs in many ways from the recount provided by the survivors.

What happened to the _Royal Oak_?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Blues, Butterflies & Murder (Myrtle Grove Garden Club Mystery Book 5)*



  






Jesse Camden is minding the store at the Gilded Lily Antiques and Vintage Shop when a stranger enters and begins asking questions about Lindsey Hatch, Jesse’s friend, business partner and the barista at the tearoom next door. It’s a bad beginning to a day that just gets worse when, within hours, two people are found dead.

While trying to learn more about the man who’s stalking Lindsey, Jesse and Vivian Windsor find his body in a motel room. When it turns out they are also the last two people to see another victim alive, they become prime suspects in both deaths. Before the afternoon is out, Lindsey joins Jesse and Vivian at the sheriff’s office to defend themselves, and the ladies of the Myrtle Grove Garden Club go on high alert to solve a twelve-year-old mystery and bring a killer to justice before one of them is charged for a murder they didn’t commit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Grounded: Death gives you 24 hours notice (Paranormal Penny Mysteries Book 1) *



  






*Dark roast with a side of Death Omens.
It's just another workday for Penny Nicols.

Penny is haunted by a secret.*
One that forces her, and her snarky cat, to move around in her tiny house on wheels.
As Penny settles into a new town, she realizes something much darker is afoot.
The Raven, her nemesis, has tracked her down once again.
She finds herself in a race against time to vanquish the darkness and save those around her.
This case is like nothing she has faced before.
To solve it, she enlists the help of two Podcasters of the Paranormal.
Will Penny ever be able to outrun her secret?
What will she discover along the way?
*One thing is for sure; nothing will ever be the same again.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*What Hurts the Most: An engrossing, heart-stopping thriller (Mary Mills Mystery Book 1)*



  






*You will never guess the ending!*


*Am I pretty?
Imagine being asked that question standing face to face with a killer. What would you answer?*


While her life is going from bad to worse, journalist Mary Mills receives a disturbing phone call from her father. Her brother was arrested, charged with murder.

Mary decides to go back to her hometown of Cocoa Beach, Florida, which she left twenty years back and has never visited since.

Working with her old friends in from High School, she tracks down the most disturbing and surprising killer this town has ever faced before a shocking conclusion turns everything upside down for them.

Determined to solve the murder and to have her brother acquitted, Mary is forced to face demons from her past she never thought she would have to again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Little Girl Lost (Georgiana Germaine Book 1) *



  






*2021 USA Today Best Selling Book*

From the New York Times and USA Today bestselling author of the Sloane Monroe novels comes a gripping new series about love, loss, murder, and a broken former detective who's about to be drawn out of hiding.

For the past two years, Georgiana "Gigi" Germaine has been living off the grid, until today, when she hears some disturbing news that shakes her. Georgiana's brother-in-law has been murdered, her seven-year-old niece kidnapped. As the hours waste away, Georgiana races back to a town she left behind, and a former life she's still not ready to face.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Black Despair.*



  






'Black Despair'

'Rolf Wolfgang Reitlinger'. A personal story -:
'In The Name Of The Führer'

From elementary school to the Hitler Youth.
From the bloody streets of 'Munchen' to
the manic killing fields of Normandy.
From the corpse littered swamplands
of Slovakia to a British POW camp.
All - 'in the name of the Fuhrer.'

Atlas D'four tells this man's story from a
very personal angle. The Nazi 'Aryan'
race was one of purity and service.
Only someone forgot we are all human!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Cassino: Portrait of a Battle*



  






*Winter, 1944. The Allied Forces are driving through Italy.*

But about halfway between Naples and Rome, the Germans resolved to stop the enemy advance in its tracks. The place the Germans had chosen for this stand was Monte Cassino.

Over the next few months it was to turn into one of the most famous, bitterly fought and controversial conflicts of World War II. It was here, under the shadows of the famous and ancient Benedictine Abbey, that four fierce and punishing battles were fought out between the Allies and the German Army.

Few battles of the Second World War compare with Cassino for drama of the conflict nor for the prolonged agony of the combatants or the controversy over the tactics of the commanders that was to rage for years afterwards.

_Cassino: Portrait of a Battle_ is the inside, first-hand account of that titanic struggle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Skies of Fire*



  






*Twenty-two detailed accounts portray the multi-faceted nature of the air weapon...and show the many different ways aircraft are employed in time of war.*

They also give an insight on how the various operational roles fit together to give this aspect of military operations such a formidable capability.

Aviation historian *Alfred Price*, author of _Sky Battles_ and _Sky Warriors_ among many other books, has once again roamed wartime skies to tell the story of different air actions. Together, they show how the air weapon has evolved over a period of nine decades.

From the operations of the Italian air expeditionary force in Libya in 1911-12, to the shooting down in less than two minutes of two Yugoslav MiG fighters in 1999, this is an all-action history of the increasing power and versatility of air arms over the years.

Price writes about the first successful air strike by carrier-borne aircraft in July 1918; the dramatic delivery of Spitfires to the hard-hit island of Malta in 1942; the highest air combat of the Second World War, a modified Mark IX Spitfire duelling a Junkers Ju 86R bomber at 42,000 feet over Southampton; the air blockade that kept the U-boats from engaging the Allied invasion fleet in 1944; and among others, actions from Vietnam, the Falklands and the Gulf.

Price also, in the book’s appendix, provides brief technical data for each of the aircraft types involved in his narrative.

Throughout the book, as the technology of air warfare advances at an exponential pace, it becomes apparent that aircrews respond instinctively to new and tougher challenges. But always unchanged, Price notes ‘is the bravery, the determination and the resourcefulness of those who make the sky their arena for battle’.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Sweet Baked Mysteries - Books 1-6 (Cozy Mystery Collections Book 1)*



  






*Welcome to Hanmer Springs. Small Town. Big Secrets.*
With a divorce pending and her career hanging in the balance, Holly Waterston returns to her hometown of Hanmer Springs to lick her wounds. The last thing she expects is for a series of murders to occur in the township.
As each crime unfolds, Holly and her sister Crystal must roll up their sleeves and get to work if they're to track down the culprits while keeping themselves and their neighbors safe.
Not to mention, they need to keep the township of Hanmer Springs well-stocked with their delicious array of freshly-baked cupcakes.
*This boxed set contains the following titles to keep you guessing and keep the murderers on their toes!
1: Cupcakes and Conspiracies
2: Strawberries and Suffering
3: Blueberries and Bereavement
4: Pumpkin Spice and Poisoning
5: Raspberries and Retaliation
6: Cinnamon and Sinfulness*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Rose City Free Fall: Dent Miller Thriller #1 (Dent Miller Thrillers)*



  






*Detective Dent Miller hunts killers on the rain-soaked streets of Portland.
Now they are hunting him.*
Miller believes he's trying to solve yet another murder case, but he soon stumbles on a shocking secret. Framed for trying to kill his partner, Dent Miller is a man in free fall. He may have to tear the whole city down to find the truth.
Can an honest man win against rich, powerful enemies that will do anything to hide the truth?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*THE AMBASSADOR'S WIFE (THE INSPECTOR SAMUEL TAY NOVELS Book 1) *



  






*Inspector Samuel Tay of Singapore CID is a little cranky, a little lonely, a little overweight, and he smokes way too much, but when the corpses of prominent American women start turning up around Asia, he's the guy who gets the call.*

The first body is there in Singapore, on a bed in an empty suite at the Marriott Hotel. The second is in Bangkok, at a seedy apartment near the American embassy. Both American women, both viciously beaten and grotesquely displayed. The FBI says it’s terrorism, but the whispers on the street tell a different story. The whispers say a serial killer is stalking American women across Asia.

Tay's bosses at Singapore CID are nervous as hell about leaving this in his hands. They don't like Tay and he doesn't like them, but he's still the best detective the Singapore cops have ever had. That's why he's got the case. Too many dead foreigners and people start to talk.

Before Tay can even get the investigation started, he's confronted by a serious complication. Everybody wants to take it away from him. The FBI insists on control over the case, the American Diplomatic Security Service says it's in charge, Singapore's Internal Security Department announces the case belongs to them, and Bangkok's Special Branch wants a piece of it, too. Even the American Ambassador sticks his considerable nose right into the middle of everything.

That's a lot of people walking all over Tay's murder case. Particularly when he realizes that none of them, not a single one, seems at all interested in seeing him solve it.

_Why doesn't anyone want him to find the killer?_ Tay has to ask himself. _Could he be the only one who doesn't already know who it is?_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Jasmine (A Lt. Kate Gazzara Novel Book 1)*



  






*What would you do if someone murdered your teenage daughter?*

It seems like I've been a cop all my life, almost twenty years, eighteen of them as a detective. And I've seen some terrible things, things that to this day keep me awake at night. Jasmine was one of the worst.
It wasn’t a good time for me. For eight years I’d played Dr. Watson to Harry Starke’s Sherlock Holmes, and then he was gone. He quit the force, leaving me without a partner. Jasmine was my first case as lead detective and it was doozey.
They discovered the body stuffed into a concrete pipe. She'd been there for more than a week. The daytime temperatures were in the high 90s. It was the kids who found her, drawn to her by the... well, you get the idea. Who was she? Who put her there? There was no way of knowing… not at first. Finding the killer was problem enough. Dealing with the grieving family members who were certain they knew who it was and were determined to dispense their own twisted brand of justice… Well, that was something else.
To make things even worse, I knew it was only a matter of time before the killer would strike again. I knew I had to catch this SOB before another innocent kid had to die.
Jasmine is the riveting first novel in Blair Howard’s best-selling Lt. Kate Gazzara series of police procedurals. If you like strong women, impossible odds, and complex mysteries, then you’ll love this absorbing series opener.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Catherine (A Lt. Kate Gazzara Novel Book 10) *



  






*Case solved? Yes but...*
The Nicolette Percy case was a nightmare. She solved it, but the solution generated more questions than answers. Captain Kate Gazzara, suspended from duty and in danger of losing her job, is determined to find the answers and embarks on a one woman investigation deep into the heart of Appalachia. Within hours of her arrival in the tiny town of Loeb, Tennessee, she finds herself not only in danger of losing her job but also her life. Can she find the answers she needs?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Beast of London: A Retelling of Bram Stoker's Dracula (Mina Murray Book 1) *



  






In this electrifying retelling of a classic tale, Mina Murray takes center stage, embarking on a dangerous adventure...

London, 1890. Mina Murray once lived an adventurous life, but after a tragedy in the forests of Transylvania, she left it all behind. Now she has settled into a quiet routine as a schoolteacher in London, engaged to the respectable solicitor Jonathan Harker, attempting to fit into the stuffy upper class London society to which he belongs.

But when vampires abduct Jonathan, her dark past comes careening into her present. Determined to rescue him, she teams up with her former paramour Abraham Van Helsing and his colleague, Scotland Yard Inspector John Seward.

As they pursue Jonathan's abductors from England to the Low Countries and beyond, Mina realizes that Jonathan's abduction is tied to a larger threat against humanity...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Many Lives of Ivy Wells: A Time Travel Thriller (Ivy Mystery Series Book 1) *



  






*Dying is simple. Coming back is when things get interesting.*

Ivy Wells never wanted to die. When she does, she thinks it's all over. It isn't.

When the 30 year old mother of two wakes up as a 12 year old, she has to navigate her life all over again. And she remembers everything, including the serial killer who is terrorizing her small town.

Over several lifetimes, Ivy battles to save herself, her friends, and even her own children from the vicious killer.

Follow Ivy Wells in a desperate race through time as she tries to outwit the person that is killing her over and over.

What would you do if a serial killer was tracking you through time?

Teens and adults alike will love this mystery, thriller.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Deadly Start (Charlotte Dean Mysteries Book 1)*



  






Starting over has never been more dangerous...
Charlotte loves her new job at Rosie's bookshop in the small town of Kingfisher Falls. One day she will buy the store, but for now she's content to learn the ropes and forget her troubled past. Even the snobby book club ladies can't dampen her spirits.
But when a strange series of crimes casts suspicion on all the wrong people - including Charlotte - she can't stand back and watch. Charlotte begins her own investigation, and Rosie is more than happy to help. With the community divided and criminals on the loose, the annual Christmas Eve street party is about to change lives forever, and Charlotte is the only one who can prevent a disaster.
So much for keeping her head down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Hardboiled Murder, An Aggie Underhill Mystery (A quirky, comical adventure): An Aggie Underhill Mystery *



  






The body of a film star crashes upon the roof of a moving tramcar, a mystery author is discovered hardboiled and bobbing in a hot tub, a home is ransacked, and two grandmothers are battling.With bleached blonde hair, an English accent, a brand spanking new red-hot turbo machine, and an oversized pocketbook to match every outfit, Aggie’s sure to stick her nose into everyone’s business. But is Aggie over her head when the clues she unearths hit a little too close to home?Join Aggie in another fun-filled Palm Springs mystery. Who knew the desert could be so much fun?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*SCAM A-LAMA HARDBALL: A Funny, Noir Rock Star Rip-Off (A Funny Scam Book 2) *



  






*When Rock Star Marc Charles goes to sign the recording contract for his big, new album, he discovers there's a tricky catch ...isn't there always? He has to record a shitty song as part of the deal. Is someone out to wreck the fading star's comeback plans?*

Marc and his kid, Jasper, struggle to rejig it, until eventually the song sounds like a hit. But then the crap hits the blender. First, it's the Taxman. Then a half-witted secret agent from ICAC, the Australian corruption watchdog. Plus problems with Marc's hunky-junkie producer, a crass Shock Jock, groupies, wannabes, some nice and some nasty Bosnians, high stakes on the internet,and Marc's usual bedroom antics. He's fallen head over hocks for Sam, the PR Princess. The album almost gets canned, but finally, against all odds, he finishes it. This is Marc's last shot at hitting it big again, winning Sam's heart, and making it home to Rock Valhalla. What could possibly go wrong?
Fast-paced and off the wall, _SCAM A-LAMA HARDBALL_ will keep you hooked with its plot twists and blistering humor, right until the Bitter Lemon.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Sinatra: The First Collection *



  






Sinatra, a notorious federal marshal, is drafted into a domestic black ops group.
Their mission--arrest the untouchable.

Book One - The Supremacy License
An international terrorist slips through the East Coast and takes up residence inside an impregnable mountain chateau--within American borders but beyond legal reach. Her name is El Gato and she's a top priority for both the DEA and FBI. Sinatra and his team are needed. However, this terrorist holds the key to Sinatra's past and his future. He and the mysterious El Gato have tangled before...


Book Two - Wild Card

The celebrated governor of Maryland has been compromised at the MGM Casino in National Harbor. His situation is dire, and the implications for the country are brutal. Sinatra and Beck, secret agents for the Joint Federal Investigations Commission, are activated and sent undercover to the high-stakes poker tables. Just how much is Sinatra willing to wager? For America, he'll risk it all. But for a corrupt governor?


Book Three - Paradise Royale

There's treason brewing in the ranks of the Defense Intelligence Agency. Vital documents are pilfered and the Sinatra team is activated.

In pursuit of the thief, Manny and Beck will rampage through paradise and clash with a mysterious foreign agent, a beautiful woman chasing secrets and toying with Manny's heart. The sparks that fly could set the entire Caribbean on fire. Has Sinatra finally met his match?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Forgotten Coast Florida Suspense Series: Books 1-4*



  






*Read the first four books that launched this bestselling series.

Character-driven suspense rich on coastal atmosphere and dry humor. See why the Forgotten Coast Florida Suspense Series has garnered both critical praise and thousands of five-star reviews.






Book 1: Low Tide  In the quaint coastal town of Apalachicola, sinister things are afoot, as sinister things tend to be.*
Lt. Maggie Redmond is called to a crime scene on St. George Island, where she is met with the body of Gregory Boudreaux. The medical examiner calls it a suicide, but no one knows that Maggie has a horrible connection to the dead man.
When Gregory’s uncle, Bennett Boudreaux, the richest and scariest man in town, takes a sudden interest in Maggie, people start to wonder, Maggie included. Maggie knows he may suspect her of killing his nephew, but she finds herself slowly drawn to the man.
As Maggie fights to help a young girl escape the clutches of a volatile drug dealer who’d love to see Maggie dead, she also struggles to hide her dark link to a dead man, and her burgeoning relationship with her boss, Sheriff Wyatt Hamilton.
_*Unfortunately, secrets have a way of revealing themselves at low tide.*_

*Book 2: Riptide Once again, sinister things are afoot in Apalachicola, FL, and one of them is an actual foot.*
When a local fisherman finds a severed limb in his net, it sets off a chain of events that no one can anticipate
Lt. Maggie Redmond soon discovers that the foot belongs to the friend of another recently dead guy, Gregory Boudreaux, the man she never told anyone about. Gregory’s death was thought to be a suicide. That seems less likely, now that his best friend Sport’s foot has shown up out of the blue, as it were
When it starts looking like town villain Bennett Boudreaux might be responsible for eliminating Sport, things begin to get a little weird. Especially since Maggie’s started to take a liking to Bennett. She’s also taken a real liking to her boss, Sheriff Wyatt Hamilton, but her growing friendship to Bennett and her secret connection to the dead men threaten her and Wyatt’s relationship.
*Is Bennett avenging Maggie for some reason, or does he have something altogether different on his mind?*

*Book 3: What Washes Up  Karma’s alive and well in Apalachicola, Florida, and there are several people who are about to meet it face to face.*
When more than a dozen bodies wash up on the beach of St. George Island, the residents of Apalach are outraged, and none more so than investigator Maggie Redmond and Sheriff Wyatt Hamilton. It’s time for the greedy to answer for the lives of innocents.
Meanwhile, a man is found tied to a burning boat in the middle of the bay, and Maggie’s instincts tell her Bennett Boudreaux is behind it.
_If he is, Maggie has to decide whether she really wants him punished, or if justice has already been served._
*Book 4: Landfall Two storms that nobody thought were coming just made landfall.*
As a hurricane gathers its power just off Apalachicola’s shore, another storm comes to a head in Lt. Maggie Redmond's home.
Held prisoner by a man bent on avenging the death of a son, Maggie must find a way to save herself and her two children. No one knows where they are. No one is coming to help.
*Maggie and her children will have to find a way to survive both the madness inside their home and the madness raging outside.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Ghost Force: The Secret History of the SAS*



  






*The definitive history of the SAS*

Between the onset of peace and persistent opposition in certain circles, in the autumn of 1945 the original SAS was disbanded. Less than two years later the Malayan Emergency exposed how unprepared the British Army was not only for jungle warfare, but for unconventional warfare in general. It was a niche that needed filling, and so Mike Calvert – the man who had been forced to preside over the disbandment – was able to breathe life into the Regiment once more.

Able to adapt, improvise and refine their techniques to face the most hostile of environments, the SAS forged a reputation as the world’s premier special forces unit. In order to fully appreciate the importance of the SAS and its contribution from 1947 to the Gulf War, Ken Connor places the Regiment’s history within the wider, political context. Compiled from personal experience and the eye-witness accounts, Connor reveals SAS involvement in the Falklands War and the Gulf War and their operations against the IRA in Gibraltar.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Death on the Range: Target Practice Mysteries 1*



  






*When a competitive archer is murdered at the training facility where Di has just started working, she's thrust into the middle of an unofficial investigation before she can even settle into her new life.*

With her roommate Mary and a Great Dane named Moo, she begins to unravel the mystery around the death of the victim, but can they solve the case before they find themselves in the killer's sights?
*A humorous cozy murder for every sleuth in the family*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dead Before Dying (The Shadow Valley Manor Series, Book 1): A Shadow Valley Manor Mystery *



  






Sidelined by an on the job injury, veteran paranormal investigator Maureen Keslyn reluctantly accepts an assignment at Shadow Valley Manor, an upscale retirement facility where someone—or something—is picking off residents and staff at a grisly clip. With her resources dwindling one death at a time and unnatural forces on the loose, Maureen’s experience fighting the supernatural provides her only hope to destroy a clever and powerful evil before everybody in the manor—and the town—winds up dead. Together with a ragtag team that includes the local sheriff, the undertaker's daughter, and the facility cook whose knife skills in the kitchen could prove deadly out of it--Maureen is on a mission to bring rest to the weary, and peace to the dead...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Great Catsby (A NOLA Tail Mystery Book 1) *



  






*Watch what you wish for… Some inheritances are literally death.*
My life has been turned upside down by my inheritance, but my only complaint is the cat that came along with the new house.
I swear he’s judging me as I settle in and try to make new friends in my new small-town Louisiana neighborhood.
And just when I start to settle into my new job and get back to reading my classic novels, I’m pulled chapters deep into a mystery.
The Beauty Queen in the town has been offed. Someone has killed the darling.
Wouldn’t you know it? An innocent man has been framed.
I shouldn’t get involved, but somehow, my cat seems to have a way with finding clues in some of my favorite stories. Not that any of that makes sense.
Why would it?
The cat is the sleuth, I’m the amateur, and we have alligators in the backyard.
Throw in a dead body, a book club that’s filled with suspicious characters, and you have my new life.
*And I thought being a librarian in Louisiana was going to be dull.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Way Past Dead: A Harry James Denton Novel (MUSIC CITY MURDERS: The Harry James Denton Series Book 3)*



  






*HEARTS AREN'T THE ONLY THING BROKEN IN THE WORLD OF COUNTRY MUSIC...*
Music City P.I. Harry James Denton has a deep, dark secret that's dangerous to admit in Nashvegas...
_He's not a huge fan of country music._
But when rising country music star Rebecca Gibson is found beaten to death, a _*heap of damning evidence*_ points to her ex-husband and Harry's pal, Slim Gibson.
Short of cash, as always, Harry digs into the case and discovers the dark history of a marriage made somewhere way south of Heaven, somewhere deep in the cutthroat heart of the country music business, where deceit, betrayal, passion and vengeance are not only sung about... _*they're lived and died*_.
And because _nothin_g in Harry's life is ever simple or easy, he's also got another situation to deal with. His girlfriend--who's also the Music City coroner--is being held hostage by a group of whacko cult religious fanatics in armed Winnebagos who don't want the body of their leader's wife autopsied.
For Harry James Denton, it's just one damn thing after another in this nail-biting, page-turning thriller that's the next installment in Steven Womack's _award-winning_, _best-selling_ *Music City Murders* series. Nominated for the PWA Shamus Award, _*Way Past Dead*_ will grab you and take you through so many twists and turns you won't be able to put it down until the last page.
You'll love Womack's writing. Readers have compared him to John D. MacDonald, only with a meat n' three-sized dose of smart-ass on steroids.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Big Gamble (Dev Haskell Private Investigator Book 2*



  






*Mike Faricy is the winner of the 2019 Crime Masters of America Poison Cup Award.

He is the winner of the 2020 Crime Master's of America Poison Cup Award for the Best Selling series.

He has been nominated for the 2018, 2019, & 2020 Silver Falchion Award.*

*THE BIG GAMBLE*

Dev Haskell receives a phone call from an old friend. It’s feared Dev’s old high school flame, Maddie McGuire, has fallen through the ice along the Mississippi River and can’t be found. Dev hasn’t seen her since she married ne’er do well, Colton Ferral. After attending the memorial service and reconnecting with her sisters, he comes away with more questions than answers.

Local crime lord, Tubby Gustafson, has some questions for Dev, too. Amazingly, Colton Ferral’s name comes up. Of course, what better time to offer a spare bedroom on Airbnb, not to mention a surprise guest who arrives on the scene.

Sit back and enjoy another delightful Dev Haskell tale.
A wonderful read to remind you that, actually, your life is pretty good!

As always, Morton, Dev’s Golden Retriever, provides a dose of sanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Fire Ship (Richard Mariner Series Book 2) *



  






*Richard Mariner - Book 2*

Richard Mariner and his wife, Robin, are in the Indian Ocean on the trial voyage of a high-tech sailing boat designed, built, and owned by two Vietnam veterans, ‘Doc’ Weary and Sam Hood, when they encounter a burning freighter.

She has been strafed by gunfire, the crew has abandoned her—and her cargo had been armaments.

In the Persian Gulf, Prometheus II, the giant flagship of the Heritage Mariner tanker fleet, and its crew, are seized by terrorists. But the holders of the hostages make no demands.

Sir William Heritage, Robin's father, and Richard's friend and partner, cannot contact his daughter and son-in-law, and is unable to obtain any information about who has hijacked his ship, or why.

He flies to Bahrain to investigate—and is immediately kidnapped himself.

The three incidents are linked to one mysterious terrorist group - a group controlled by a madman.

From the northern waters of the Indian Ocean to the sinister explosives dumping zones in the Gulf of Oman, and from the beautiful shimmering waters of the Gulf to the fierce heat of Hormuz, this power-packed sea thriller speeds to a high-octane climax.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Midnight Vigilante *



  






Riley Spencer and Julius Martinson have never met, but they have one thing in common: a life of crime.
Upon Riley’s return to her hometown of LinHill, she vowed to retire her guns forever. LinHill was once a quiet, peaceful town, and that’s exactly what Riley needed after losing her husband at the hands of men he trusted. But LinHill has changed in the years she’s been gone, and now it’s run by the ruthless _Julius Martinson._
When Julius slays the only family Riley has left, she instantly recognizes striking similarities between LinHill and the mob-run city from which she fled. Realizing she must take justice into her own hands, Riley once again finds herself lurking in the shadows, fighting to restore peace.
Risking her life and freedom, Riley Spencer transforms from a widow and grieving sister into the *Midnight Vigilante.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*12*



  






*What Would You Do With the Last 12 Hours of Your Life?*
At 6 p.m. on a Wednesday in October, a gunman will enter Goldman’s Diner and commit one of the worst massacres the small coastal town of Palm Isles, Florida has ever seen.
Twelve hours earlier: twelve lives are on borrowed time, unaware that death is coming, or that their paths will collide in one tragic moment.
A young waitress and mother fights to protect her daughter from her violent estranged husband. Little does she know that a greater threat looms under her nose.
A cop is forced to decide between his job and his marriage.
A bullied teen with an abusive father is down to one friend when his world suddenly crumbles around him.
An old man struggles to hold onto his memories and do one last thing to honor his wife. But in doing so, he will have to reveal his darkest secret.
A cook with a shady past attempts to stay on the straight and narrow, until he gets a call which forces him to choose — his family or his honor?
A woman attempts to meet her father’s expectations, clinging to a struggling diner even as her relationship with her son falls apart.
TWELVE HOURS
TWELVE LIVES
WHO LIVES?
WHO DIES?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Hitler vs Stalin: The Battle of Stalingrad (Legendary Battles of History Book 2) *



  






*A battle of titans. A battle that changed the war.*

It was the most decisive battle of the Second World War. It brought the two most ruthless dictators of the 20th Century against each other in an epic clash of wills. It would kill close to 2 million people. And it would introduce a level of vicious street fighting that had never been seen before. 

The Battle of Stalingrad was the most horrendous cauldron of warfare that has ever been inflicted on a city. This book takes you to the front lines, allowing you to experience the battle through the eyes of those who experienced it. Known in history as one of the bloodiest battles of all time, it’s a story you will not soon forget.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*In the Heart of Darkness (Belisarius Saga Book 2) *



  






The Malwa Empire has conquered 6th century India and is forging the subcontinent's vast population into an invincible weapon of tyranny. Belisarius, the finest general of his age, must save the world. Guided by visions from a future that may never be, he and a band of comrades penetrate the Malwa heartland, seeking the core of the enemy's power. And when Belisarius leads the forces of good, only a fool would side with evil.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Moon Hunt (Vampire Crimes Special Unit Book 1)*



  






*First in the "Vampire Crimes Special Unit" series! A "Vampire for Hire World" novel!*

Only a vampire can solve these crimes—an undead private eye named Samantha Moon.

Private investigator Sam Moon is working undercover for the Fullerton Police Department’s new top-secret Vampire Crimes Special Unit (VCSU).

With the increasing number of supernatural-type crimes in and around Orange County, Detective Sherbet needs Samantha’s special talents to help solve and prosecute the real and growing threats to the citizens of Fullerton. People are dying—and some of them are already undead.

Sam’s first case for the VCSU threatens to expose her life as a vampire. When a 200-year-old mummified corpse turns up on the grounds of an Orange County mission with a note addressed to Sam, she needs to protect herself, as well as solve this case before something worse happens.

The more Sam digs into the case, the more evidence she discovers of the mission’s grisly history and scandalous past. But will there be a price to pay? What if the only way to save the people of the present from the people of the past would be to expose the truth to the public? A truth that could take down a mission that is the very foundation of a community.

To solve the mystery in the present, Samantha Moon must first solve the mystery of the past. It’s a good thing she’s a vampire. A very good thing. She’s going to need those skills…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*BED, BREAKFAST, and BONES: A Ravenwood Cove Cozy Mystery (book 1) *



  






*Amanda Graham inherited a rundown bed and breakfast, a starving cat, and some dead guy who’s buried in her garden!*

What should’ve been a simple remodeling project and a new business in a small Oregon beach town winds up with her uncle named as the number one murder suspect, a slew of odd neighbors and problematic townspeople, and Amanda wanting to just sit down and eat her weight in chocolate pie.

Sure, she could pack her bags and travel back to LA…or should she dig in, heal from her failed romance, and find a whole new set of friends and adventures in Ravenwood Cove?

And how could a quiet little coastal village have so many secrets?

*Includes the free recipe for Amanda’s (and the author’s) favorite cinnamon rolls. *


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Jack Daniels Stories Vol. 3 (Jack Daniels and Associates Mysteries Book 7)*



  






In a previous collection, Jack Daniels Stories Vol. 1, I included all of the Lt. Jacqueline "Jack" Daniels short stories that have been published in anthologies and magazines throughout the years.

This book is something different.

In 2016, Amazon tried an experiment called Kindle Worlds, which allowed other authors to write stories in my universe using my characters.

Because I enjoy collaboration, I co-wrote stories with a select few of these authors. I had a lot of fun, and got to work with many talented people, some of them old pros, some of them rising stars.

This resulted in over 1000 pages of good stuff featuring Jack Daniels, Phineas Troutt, Harry McGlade, Chandler, Hammett, and Tequila.

For the first time, these stories have been compiled into three new collections.

Vol. 3 includes:

*CHEESE WRESTLING* (with Bernard Schaffer) - Jack teams up with small town cop Cole Clayton.
*BABE ON BOARD* (with Ann Voss Peterson) - Harry McGlade has a kid. No, really.
*PLANTER'S PUNCH* (with Tom Schreck) - Jack meets her match in boxer Duffy Dombrowski.
*ABDUCTIONS* (with Garth Perry) - Jack's first case with psychic AJ Rakowski.
*RACKED* (with Jude Hardin) - Jack runs into Florida PI Nicholas Colt.
*FIX* (with Ann Voss Peterson & F. Paul Wilson) - Her Codename is Chandler. He's known as Repairman Jack. THings are about to get intense.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Panzer Soldier from Stuttgart*



  






Hans is a German Soldier in WWII and gives a compelling account of his Panzer service during this war. He writes about his time serving under Hitler and the battles he faced against the Allies. A compelling account and historical perspective of guts, glory and hardship in the German military.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Star Scout *



  






*Felix North was framed for murder but has a shot at freedom...
Hunting an elusive, legendary ship that has devastated Commonwealth forces...
But what he finds is worse than anyone had imagined, and might spell the end for humanity.*

Felix North was one of the Commonwealth's best soldiers until he was framed for murder. He is given a chance to win his freedom on a near suicidal mission, though nothing is what it seems. Allocated a call sign he hates, and with a crew of misfits, Felix ends up facing the vanguard of a mass invasion.

Nobody expects them to survive and become the first line of defense against a galactic onslaught. But enemies and friends alike have been underestimating Felix. And he has revenge in mind if he beats the impossible odds.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Infinity 7*



  






With possible alien life on board Metis 3 space station, Astronaut John Collins fights for his life as he battles hallucinations, crazed crew members, and a misunderstood alien influence on the mission. As the station spins out of control and heads directly for Earth’s atmosphere, John must come to his senses and save the station before it’s too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Spell Of Trouble (Silver Hollow Paranormal Cozy Mystery Series Book 1) *



  






*Isolde Quinn wants to fly under the radar of the paranormal police, but that’s going to be hard to do when her least favorite person dies in front of her magical pet store.*

When town trouble maker, Louella Drummond, drops dead in front of Isolde Quinn's pet store just minutes after threatening both Issy and her cousin Graeme, the police in the small lakeside town of Silver Hollow assume it's from natural causes.

... Until it's discovered that Louella was murdered.

Not just any murder, though. Murder by paranormal means. Dark magic that could only have been performed by a powerful witch. And every law-abiding paranormal knows that dark magic is forbidden and carries strict punishment at the hands of "the committee" - the mysterious entity that provides law and order within the paranormal community.

Being witches, Issy and her three cousins fear they are at the top of the suspect list. To make matters worse, a secret division of the FBI has gotten wind of the happenings in Silver Hollow and sent two agents to ferret out paranormal activity. Even worse than that, Issy is annoyingly attracted to one of them!

Armed with their unconventional posse of familiars, Issy and her cousins dodge the efforts of the 'real" police and the special FBI agents while following a twisty path of clues that lead to a shocking betrayal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Deadline for Death (An Erin Markham Mystery Book 1) *



  






When thirty-something editor Erin Markham finds her reporter dead in the pressroom of her Charlotte, NC, newspaper, all heck breaks loose in this traditional mystery. Erin is convinced it’s murder. Her quest to find the killer leads her straight into danger. Along the way, she must cope with a family secret buried for years, a secret that threatens her most precious relationships. Written by a former newspaper editor, “Deadline for Death” offers a realistic look inside a big-city newsroom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Death Never Sleeps (Michael Nicholas Book 1)*



  






Michael and Alex Nicholas are brothers, but as different as night and day. Michael is CEO of a Fortune 500 company, living a comfortable life in suburban Connecticut. Alex, his older brother, heads up one of the leading loan shark and betting syndicates on the east coast. They don’t have a lot in common except a blood line, but that changes when Alex is gunned down at a restaurant in Queens.
At Alex’s funeral, surrounded by family, friends and colleagues, Michael receives a startling text. The text is from his dead brother Alex. Michael is now forced to question where his brother really is. And if Alex isn’t dead, who’s lying in the coffin?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Dig (The Blackwell Files Book 9)*



  






*Sometimes the Most Priceless Treasure is Life*

Two members of an international archeological team have been murdered, and a third is missing.

Summoned to the researchers’ site in Guadalajara, Mexico, Alton and Mallory must race the clock to uncover the sinister plans surrounding the site and protect the researchers from further attack.

Along the way, they discover that the dig site’s ancient Aztec ruins aren’t the only source of mystery and surprise.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Primal Link*



  






*Missions to alien planets have resulted in interactions with strange beings in the past, but never on this level.*

When Marine Corporal Goshawk becomes part of the search team tasked with locating some missing SEALs, he expected action and plenty of it. After all, they had to send in Marines to rescue SEALs. What he didn’t expect was that the mission would completely transform him, body and spirit.

As new threats from strange beings continually challenge the team and their mission rapidly spirals out of control, odd allies emerge in unexpected places. It’s no joyride for Corporal Goshawk and his small fire team, though, because those allies—the very thing that could help them—are driving a wedge between his team and his commanding officer, along with the rest of the Marines.

*Will the Corporal and his team find the SEALs and complete the mission? Can they overcome the strange beings that threaten to take over? Or will they go down in flames?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Honor of the Queen (Honor Harrington Book 2)*



  






RIGHT WOMAN, WRONG PLACE

It's hard to give peace a chance when the other side regards war as the necessary prelude to conquest, and a sneak attack as the best means to that end. That's why the Kingdom of Manticore needs allies against the so-called ""Republic"" of Haven--and the planet Grayson is just the right strategic place to make a very good ally indeed. But Her Majesty's Foreign Office had overlooked a ""minor cultural difference"" when they chose Honor Harrington to carry the flag: women on the planet Grayson are without rank or rights; Honor's very presence is an intolerable affront to every male on the planet.

At first Honor doesn't take it personally; where she comes from gender discrimination is barely a historical memory, right up there in significance to fear of the left-handed. But in time such treatment as she receives from the Graysonites does become wearing, and Honor would withdraw if she could--but then Grayson's fratricidal sister planet attacks without warning and she must stay and prevail, not just for Honor's honor, but for her sovereign's, for--THE HONOR OF THE QUEEN.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Dead Girl's Stilettos (A Bexley Squires Mystery Book 1)*



  






*Fans of Janet Evanovich's Stephanie Plum and Willow Rose's Emma Frost will devour award-winning author Quinn Avery’s Bexley Squires series.* “*Bexley is a great leading lady who, with a little sass, just enough self-doubt to make her relatable, and plenty of intelligence, will have readers coming back for more.” -InD’tale Magazine*

Bexley Squires is asked by one of Hollywood’s brightest stars to clear his name as a suspect in a Jane Doe’s murder. But her skills as an amateur sleuth weren’t enough to find her missing sister. Does she have what it takes to find a killer?
The elite seaside community of Papaya Springs has become more corrupt than Bexley imagined. All too soon, she stumbles into a web of twisted games played by the rich and famous. Along with the detective in charge of the case, who also happens to be her high school crush, she’ll uncover a level of depravity unlike anything she’s ever known.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*One Last Child (Tallman's Valley Detectives Book 1) *



  






_Winner, AudioFile Earphones Award for audio narration. Top 100 in Amazon eBooks, US, UK, Canada & Australia, 2021_

*Five long-missing children are about to be RETURNED.*

It was summer in the mountains when five small children vanished from their nursery school picnic. The heat was stifling that day, the tinkle of an ice-cream van in the air....

*Three-and-a-half years later, in the dead of winter, the children are returned to their families... one by one.*

All except for Ivy - the granddaughter of homicide detective Kate Wakeland. The other four children say Ivy is dead.

*Speculation grows that the mysterious abductor is enacting a cruel revenge plot due to a murderer that Kate put in jail years before.*

Kate isn't sure what to believe. But one thing is certain - she's about to begin the battle of her life. When the children were first stolen, she was prevented from investigating the case.

*But now, Kate will be relentless in uncovering the identity of the abductor and discovering what happened to Ivy.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Mechanic: A John Tyler Thriller (John Tyler Action Thrillers Book 1)*



  






*John Tyler finally built the life he wanted.
But his past casts a long shadow.
*
Eight years retired from the army, Tyler manages his PTSD and begins a job as a classic car mechanic. He’s a single dad to Lexi, who’s about to enter college. Life is looking up.
Then, everything comes crashing down.
Tyler’s former commanding officer is out of prison and hellbent on revenge. Their mutual hatred has been simmering for years. When it finally boils over, everyone and everything in Tyler’s life is threatened.
He wanted to be a father and a mechanic. To save himself and his daughter, he’ll need to use the deadly skills he thought he left behind.
Can Tyler stop a monster without becoming one himself?
_The Mechanic_ is the first gripping novel in the John Tyler series. It’s perfect for readers who like action thrillers with a little humor and a little heart.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Agathon: Book One*



  







For one hundred years the deep space signal has been transmitted to Earth. All attempts to decode it have failed. On Mars, Carrie Barrington, the first human child, is born. She has always known she was different. Her telepathic and telekinetic abilities are becoming ever more difficult to control. Her link to a deadly organism, found deep beneath the Martian surface, haunts her dreams. When disaster strikes, it falls upon her father as commander of The Agathon, the first faster than light ship ever built, to travel to the origin of the signal makers in the hopes of finding the mysterious race. What they find not only threatens to destroy the ship but all life in the galaxy. The fate of humanity now rests in the fingertips of Carrie Barrington and her reclusive and mysterious mentor, Doctor Tyrone Tyrell.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Agathon: Reign of Arturo*



  






For 1000 years the surviving humans drifted. Bound together on board the remaining space stations. A civil war has erased their past. The Agathon, believed to have been lost during their mission to find the signal makers, has now become a myth, a bedtime story to be read to children. Now ruled by the tyrannical Chancellor Arturo Verge, a rebellion begins to stir on board the space station now known as Earth One, led by Aron Elstone, a man torn apart by the loss of his daughter Maya, and the crew of his ship, The Unity. Across the Galaxy, The Agathon emerges from hyperspace. Lost and damaged, the crew must land the ship on a strange ice covered world. When Carrie agrees to leave the ship with Tyrell in order to find the mysterious “Others”, her father must come to terms with the loss of his family as they finally make contact with those left behind. What Carrie discovers on her journey with Tyrell finally opens her eyes to her strange powers. The fate of all life in the galaxy now rests squarely on her shoulders. A burden she must carry alone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Agathon Book 3: Sword Of Stars*



  








The Agathon waits, orbiting a planet hidden within a dense nebula, while Carrie and Doctor Tyrell rescue the last human survivors from their generational space stations. Now armed with powerful weaponry supplied by Carrie’s new allied alien race, Captain Barrington and his crew try to work out where to take the last fragments of humanity.

On the home world of Ruthenium, General Tark’An prepares to activate the final solution to end the war with the machines known as the Targlagdu. His race, now facing extinction, prepares to leave their planet when a signal is detected. A small-unknown ship (The Agathon) is detected one sector away. Tark’An is ordered to intercept the vessel, assess it’s threat potential and destroy it if necessary.

While Carrie tries to assimilate Aron Elstone and his crew, The Black decides that the time has come to fulfill its true nature. Carrie must now enter a final battle within herself to prevent her powers being used against those she loves the most.

The Agathon now faces a war on two fronts as Captain Barrington is faced with making the ultimate sacrifice before the galaxy as they know it ceases to exist.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Newton's Cradle*



  







He stumbles upon his boss's secret project. Jeopardizing the American way of life, and his own. Los Angeles, summer. Terence Whitfield and his boss Duncan Riley feel the heat in more ways than one. They need to close a deal that could improve the energy industry and save their company. Fortunately, the deal is set. Unfortunately, Terence is blackmailed into infiltrating Riley’s safe, where he finds an intriguing file: Newton’s Cradle. The file describes a revolutionary technology that would replace fossil fuel with clean, free energy. Given the enormous implications, a backstabbing, no-holds-bar battle intensifies. As it turns out, Terence has opened Pandora's box. In order to stop New Energy from getting into the wrong hands, he will now have to fight for his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*But Not Forsaken: A Clint Wolf Novel (Clint Wolf Mystery Series Book 3)*



  








No one knows why the district attorney is gunning for Susan Wilson, but Clint Wolf is determined to find out—even if it’ll get him in trouble. While he works to clear Susan’s name, his crusade is sidelined when a bar manager is murdered during an apparent armed robbery. The method of operation is eerily similar to those used by the ruthless gang who killed his family, and Clint might soon have to face down the demons from his past to solve the mystery.

Will Clint walk that fine line between good and evil, or will he abandon his principles to settle an old score? Whatever choice he makes, one thing is certain…it’ll come at a hefty price.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Nazi, the Princess, and the Shoemaker: Second Edition *



  








"What a testament to the will to survive and the strength of the Jewish people. This is the most powerful book I have ever read." - Donald S. Miller

"Difficult to put down... a true page turner. One of the best books I've ever read, actually." - Martha Keltz, Rudolf Steiner Book Reviews

Have you ever heard of a Jew who saved a Nazi's life?

Who evaded capture by pretending to be a Polish peasant, a Communist spy, a partisan, and a Rabbi?

Who spent months starving in the woods, sleeping in haystacks in the freezing cold, only to finish off the war in a luxurious palace as the guest of a Polish princess?

Over 30 years in the making, this unique and extraordinary account was recreated from cassette tapes which were recorded in the early 1980s and later found in the bottom of a closet, as well as videotaped interviews by Steven Spielberg’s Shoah Foundation.

The book describes Binem's childhood in the rural Polish village of Radziejow, and details how his family and community were devastated by the trauma of the Nazi invasion and unimaginably cruel occupation of Poland.

At the age of 24, Binem escapes a German forced labor camp and struggles to survive the harsh Polish winter by sleeping in haystacks during the day and begging food from peasant farmers at night.

Through a chance encounter with a former schoolmate, Binem is taken in by the Osten-Sackens, an aristocratic Polish woman (the “Princess”) and her ethnic German husband, who Binem later learns is a secret Gestapo agent. When Germany begins to lose the war, their son, an SS officer (the “Nazi”), forces Binem to vow to protect his parents from inevitable attempts at retribution.

Binem makes good on his promise (three times!) saving Osten-Sacken twice from Russian soldiers and later by testifying on his behalf in a Polish court.

The book describes Binem’s Holocaust experience in harrowing detail, from its lows, including a suicide attempt in the Jewish graveyard where his parents were buried, to its highs, such as finishing off the war as an honored guest at the Osten-Sacken mansion, and his celebratory speech to the Russian Jewish officers who liberated him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Body Suit (The Silvarian Trilogy Book 1)*



  








A riches to rags adventure of a clever woman in a high-tech suit versus a hostile AI
Exiled to the mines of Mars...

Silvariah Frandelle, a clever business woman, falls from wealth and success into exile and poverty, indentured--barely one step above slavery--as an off-world laborer to escape prison. Her last calculated risk as a free woman, paid for with years of service, becomes the key to surviving hostile environments.
Space, gravity, and Mars wastelands were expected. Intrusive AIs, obscure experiments and shadowy foes were not.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Initiate (Animus Book 1) *



  








*It was just one fight, but it changed Kaiden Jericho's life forever.*

He was in a gang but was trying to change his future when a board member of the elite advanced academy NEXUS made a snap decision and offered him a chance.
*Then fate, or an unbalanced genius, offered him another.*
The Nexus Academy is for the elite trainees from Earth, and now trials from our alien allies, as they teach the future generation how to fight, lead, hack, spy, and many other talents and tactics.
Hired by companies, governments and NGOs, these graduates work to pay off the massive debt their training at the academy accumulates.
_You don't become the best of the best by staying alive. With the Animus, you are closer to perfection with each death you suffer._
*Kaiden Jericho would rather skip the death part, thank you very much.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Luck of the Witch (Crypt Witch Cozy Mystery Series Book 1) *



  








*There's a little bad in every good witch!*

When Tempest Crypt's not chasing demons outside her home of Willow Tree Falls (a place of magic stones and mystical thermal spas,) she's running her bar and avoiding eye contact with the gorgeous leader of the biker gang.

Things turn dark when her sister, Aurora, is arrested for the murder of Deacon Feathers, a front-runner in the local mayoral election.

Tempest must go head to head with Angel Force, the bumbling group of angels who keep the peace, to save her sister. With too many suspects, too little time, and a troublesome demon of her own to keep in check, she has her back against the wall.

Along with her feisty four-legged sidekick Wiggles - a cake obsessed hound with a difference - Tempest must solve this murder before Aurora goes to jail for a crime she didn't commit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Pendle Island Witch Mysteries Bundle Books 1-3*



  








Chelsea Moon has had better days. Weeks. Months. Years.

When real life gets too hard Chelsea decides to fly back to Pendle Island, a place she has not been since she was born. She’s looking forward to a vacation, but when she arrives, she’s quickly thrown into mayhem. Her Great Aunt Griselda has died, and Chelsea is needed at the funeral.

With a curse to run from, a murder to solve, and a needy cat to please, Chelsea finds her plate fills up very quickly. There’s also the small matter of avoiding death and learning magic, but that’s easy enough. Right?

This three book omnibus includes books 1-3 of the Wicked Witches of Pendle Island Series. Included are: As Witch Would Have It, A Witch Before the Storm, and Witch Things Come in Threes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Vacuum of Space: A Funny Sci Fi Mystery (Space Janitor Book 1)*



  








*It's a dirty galaxy and someone has to clean it.*
Avoiding the wealthy inhabitants on the upper levels of Station Kelly Kornienko is bot-programmer Triana’s number one rule. Well, number two, right after "eat all the chocolate."
But when one of her cleaning bots finds a dead body, all the rules go out the airlock. A highly connected security agent interrupts her routine with stories of missing bodies, and Triana can’t ignore him; it’s cooperate or find a new job. A girl has to pay the rent, even on a crappy studio compartment.
Working with a shiny detective beats a shuttle dirt-side, so Triana lends her programming skills to Agent O’Neill’s investigation. Together, they find more victims and evidence of a major cover-up.
It will take all Triana’s technical talents, most of O’Neill’s connections, and some really excellent croissants to stop the murders, save her job, and ultimately, her life.
_The Vacuum of Space_ is the first book in a completed series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Weight of a Thousand Oceans: The Forgotten Ones, Book One*



  








*"Haunting, eerie and beautiful."*- ★★★★★ Melanie, Amazon Reviewer
*"Beautifully written! I cannot stop thinking about this book."*- ★★★★★ Laura, Amazon Reviewer

IN A WORLD where cities sprawl like half-submerged skeletons, Maia has spent her entire life hidden within the mountains of New Zealand. Her only companions being her ailing grandfather and a nomadic dog named Huck, Maia resents being alone. She spends her days wandering the ruins of a population long gone, dreaming of a place where the few humans left behind can start again - a place her grandfather insists is a myth.
But Maia cannot escape a strong and mysterious force calling her out into the world, as well as bizarre events following her around the island. There is something strangely enchanted about the land in which she lives ... or is it her?
When Maia hears a rumor that people are heading to The Old Arctic Circle half a world away, she knows this is where her destiny lies - until a devastating turn of events seems to shatter any hope of reaching her destination. Clinging to the edge of her life, Maia must come face to face with the transformative power of fate, discovering the one thing she has spent her life running from may be the only thing to save her.
The first book in _The Forgotten Ones_ trilogy, _The Weight of a Thousand Oceans_ is one woman's haunting story about the astonishing, sometimes heart-wrenching perseverance of the human spirit across a deeply forsaken planet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Sidekick: A Superhero Adventure Book Series (Raptors 1)*



  








*My name is Sawyer William Vincent—I know, it sounds like three first names—but most people know me as the Red Raptor.*

Well, technically no one knows I'm the Red Raptor, he's just a bit more popular.

Wow. Enough about my name. Let me start over. I’m a superhero—the legendary Black Harrier’s partner. Not sidekick. I don't care if I'm still in high school. We work together to bring down the city's most dangerous villains.

When the Black Harrier gets a mysterious note, then goes missing in New York City, things are pretty much left up to me.

But don’t worry... I’ve got this. Piece of cake.

If you like Tim Drake as Robin or ever wondered what Peter Parker would be like if he lived in Gotham, Raptors is right up your alley.

*From Washington Post Bestseller Jaime Castle and CJ Valin comes a new superhero universe perfect for fans of both DC and Marvel. Actually, it’s for fans of anything superhero-related… You’re gonna like it. Promise.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Hey You, Pretty Face: A Thrilling British Detective Novel (A Jack Rutherford and Amanda Lacey British Detective Novel Book 5)*



  






An abandoned baby. Three girls stolen in the night. Two connected cases?
London, Winter, 1999. When an abandoned newborn baby is discovered, DC Jack Rutherford becomes involved.
Covering the holiday period almost singlehandedly, resources are at breaking point and he’s pushed to his limit.
While searching for the young mother, evidence of an organized crime ring almost breaks his heart leaving Jack wondering how he can put so many wrongs, right. Welcome to the human race…
Can he solve the case before the girls are lost forever?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Cry in the Dark: Carly Moore #1*



  








*A woman fleeing her past finds more than she bargains for in a new romantic suspense series by New York Times, Wall Street Journal, and USA Today bestselling author Denise Grover Swank.

A woman on the run with no one to trust.*

With the ink barely dry on her new identity, Carly Moore just wants to disappear…but fate has other plans.

Broken down car, next to nothing in her bank account, Carly is stuck in a Smoky Mountain town that time has forgotten. Drum is riddled with secrets and outsiders are eyed with distrust. Still, it isn’t until she witnesses a cold-blooded murder in a darkened parking lot, that she realizes she’s escaped one nightmare, only to land in another.


As the clock ticks down and more bodies pile up, Carly doesn’t know who to trust. If she doesn’t stop the killers, they just might stop _her_…permanently.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Kiss My Assassin: A Charles Bishop Novel *



  








You’ve never met a spy like this before!

When the Turkish ambassador crashes his car in central London, the incident launches an unforeseeable series of catastrophic events—and a naked body.

MI6 spy Charles Bishop flies headfirst into intrigue, gun battles and assassinations. He’s on the hunt for a mysterious and powerful arms-dealing organisation named Kali—and they have him squarely in their sights.

Along the way he falls for a mysterious woman who may just be the death of him.

Fast-paced with whip-smart dialogue and twists at every turn, Kiss My Assassin is the very definition of unputdownable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Religion Without A God: A Novel (HUMANI) *



  








— The BookLife Prize 2021 from _Publishers Weekly_


*A YOUNG ANTI-HERO, A MISSING HEIRESS…

AN ANCIENT ENGINEERED VIRUS RESURRECTED...*

On a future world of aliens, sky-ships, robots and socialist utopia a young student encounters 'fascist' non-believers as he searches for his missing girlfriend.

A boy soldier is drawn to witness a moment of Fate that will change the Universe forever.

A mad countess seeks an omnipotent Imperium from the distant past to save Humanity from extinction.

HITCHCOCK’s shadow is cast over an original bittersweet tale of quirky humour and deadly peril...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Day of the Devourer *



  








Rej Antares, a disgraced galactic agent, has landed in prison on a remote third-world planet. Now Galactic Intelligence has intercepted chatter that a merciless alien race plans to deploy a mysterious weapon and eliminate an entire colony of humans. In exchange for his freedom, he is dragged back into service and has only three days to find out what the weapon is and how to stop it.
Rej must partner with a regulation-obsessed weapons specialist and an unpredictably clairvoyant antique dealer in a race across the galaxy to solve this mystery before time runs out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Rescue at Waverly: Book 1 of the Thaddeus Marcell Chronicles*



  








Thaddeus Marcell is an enigmatic mercenary and the leader of a secretive paramilitary fleet. His group operates in the galaxy's Independent Regions, taking on contract work for some of the star empires, interstellar corporations, and pirate groups, fighting on their behalf whenever the pay is high enough.

But despite his reputation as a skilled and reliable--although very eccentric--fleet commander, he does his work to finance his real mission: To locate and return to his unmapped homeworld, long believed a myth by the galaxy at large. So when his intelligence network discovers a woman he knew from home, he must take one of his fleets into action and risk everything he's ever accomplished to free her from a slave ship. Along the way, he must face a number of unpleasant truths about both the galaxy and himself...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Well of Furies: Predator Space Chronicles I *



  








*The most feared world in the galaxy: The Well of Furies.*

From this planet, the godlike Ulltrians waged war on all life among the stars. Long thought extinct, the Ulltrians have returned. Now all the Galaxy is in danger. Humanity faces extinction.

Amir Tarkos is one of the only humans in the Predator Corp, the most elite military force in the galaxy. With his partner Bria, a bear-like carnivore, Tarkos is given a dangerous and difficult mission. Tarkos and Bria must locate the World Hammer, a pair of co-orbiting sunless planets that are the last refuge of the Ulltrians. But to find the World Hammer, they first must brave the dangers of the Ulltrian homeworld, The Well of Furies.

To save Galactic civilization, Tarkos and Bria will have to work with a team of strange aliens and artificial intelligences, explore the perilous ruins of an ancient moon, dare the depths of an ocean that engulfs a dark planet, and fight a fierce battle in the ice rings of burning world. Can one human being save the galaxy?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Ghosts of Miller's Crossing*



  








*Edward Meyer sees ghosts…
…But that is not what troubles him!*

Following the tragic death of his parents when he was seven, Edward Meyer began seeing ghosts. A fact his step-parents didn’t understand or know how to deal with, leading to years of institutionalization until he learned how to deal with his ability enough to hide it.
After another tragic death, this time his wife, Edward moved back to his old hometown to start a new life with his two kids. His old ghosts followed, but when he returned home, he found all new ghosts to haunt him, and not of the paranormal variety either. A centuries old dark secret hung over the town with his family at the center.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Father Knows Death: A Paranormal Cozy Mystery (Fair Witch Sisters Mysteries Book 1) *



  








*Twin Witches. New Magic. Double Trouble.*

*Two weeks after their birthday, twins Joy and Didi discover they’re going through “The Change” also known as the time when late-blooming witches get their magic.*

*That would be fun news except they descend from a line of ancient witches with magic that skews evil. To make sure they're not following in their ancestor's footsteps, the Witches High Council demands they prove their innocence by undergoing "a trial." But this is no ordinary trial.

In order to prove their innocence, the twins have to help a mortal solve the death of his true love while proving their internal goodness.

With the help of their rule-breaking, witch mom, their fairy godparents—the Greek Titaness Themis and Death—and their suicidal client, Didi and Joy find themselves immersed in a world of mortal mob crime, magic, and even a ghost.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*An Invitation to Murder: An amateur sleuth murder mystery (A Mary Blake Mystery Book 1) *



  








*She used to solve murders on tv, now she needs to solve one for real*

Mary Blake had it all.

Actress, icon and darling of the nation, she was the queen of TV crime drama.

Then she turned fifty.

When replaced on the show by a younger woman, she thinks her days in the limelight are over when an invitation to a murder mystery party from an old friend throws her back into the public eye. This time as a murder suspect.

After playing a detective for years, Mary must now become one as she tries to prove her innocence with the help of her puppy-like brother and her surprisingly useful friend and assistant, Dot.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Telegram For Mrs. Mooney (A Tommy Mooney Mystery Book 1)*



  








*THROUGH THE HAZE OF WAR COMES AN UNEXPECTED HERO.*

On the same day that France surrenders to the Nazis, Jack Mooney--a New Yorker, barely out of high school--hitches a ride to Montreal, where he enlists as a pilot in the Royal Canadian Air Force. The last thing he says to his little brother before leaving home is, "Don't forget me, kid."


Two years later a telegram arrives: Jack, now a Spitfire pilot flying for the Royal Air Force, is missing in action somewhere in German-occupied Europe.

With only the telegram to guide him, 12-year-old Tommy Mooney arms himself to the hilt: with a sling-shot, a boomerang, a bow and arrow set, and an indomitable sense of youthful optimism. Mounting his Schwinn bicycle, he heads for the Brooklyn Harbor, setting a course for London, England, where he plans to recruit Jack's British fiancée before continuing on to Nazi-occupied Belgium.

Thus begins a journey that one reader calls, *"A rattling, high concept, wartime adventure--with a wonderfully quirky and incredibly brave hero-narrator."*

Soon enough, hope turns to foreboding--as it begins to look as though Tommy is being deceived by the Gestapo, used in a plot to expose a Resistance network created to help downed airmen. "Bravery," he realizes, "is like teeth plaque. It takes time to build up."

Hearkening back to the Hitchcock film, _Saboteur,_ and the WWII era mysteries of Eric Ambler and Helen MacInnis, _Telegram For Mrs. Mooney_ will introduce you to a truly likable, sometimes irascible, archetypal "everyman" hero. It's a edge-of-your-seat, hair-raising, nail-biter of an adventure. A novel with the power to invoke the fearless child within you.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Drained (An Agent Hank Rawlings FBI Thriller Book 1)*



  








*Drained: Book 1 in the Agent Rawlings Series of FBI Thrillers*

A known serial killer is once again taking lives in Chicago. Bodies drained of blood are being strewn across the city.

For former Tampa homicide sergeant, Hank Rawlings, tracking down the man responsible for the killings becomes his first assignment at his new position, agent in the FBI's homicide division of the serial crimes unit.

Almost before the ink dries on the new job’s acceptance papers, Hank finds himself in Chicago, knee-deep in an investigation with a mounting body count.

While every lead brings him and his partner closer to the killer, the one that puts them directly in front of him threatens them most.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*V Max One*



  







We all have had difficult choices to make in our lives, but for Ares Morgan, his choice seems impossible. Ares Morgan wakes up on a water planet on a dock in the current year - 2174. Below him demons swim, demons with horns and swords. In his desperate attempt to survive in a hostile alien environment, he begins to lose his grip on reality. Soon, he is forced to choose which is more precious to him: his mind...or his life. In the space opera V Max One a paramilitary organization led by the enigmatic and brilliant One arrives and gives Ares a choice: accept hospitalization and work for them or die. What follows is an action-packed epic filled with surprises, violence, and tragedy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Before The After (The Earth Pact Saga Book 1)*



  








Are we alone in the universe?

And if there is indeed life beyond Earth why has no-one ever bothered visiting us?

James Springer has always asked these questions to himself and those answers always remained a mystery.

Until now…

James is abducted from Earth and learns that an exiled angel named Hades with dark forces is busy plotting the Earth's destruction which would defy an Earth Pact.

In desperation to save the Earth his abductees, Hercules and Hermes, unravel the true realities of the galaxy to James and bestow him with superhuman powers.

But these new powers come at a price, as he is forced to fight for his life in the tournament of death held in the realms of Hades.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*The Wonkiest Witch: Wonky Inn Book 1*



  








Alfhild Daemonne has inherited an inn.

And a dead body.

Estranged from her witch mother, and having committed to little in her thirty years, Alf surprises herself when she decides to start a new life.

She heads deep into the English countryside intent on making a success of the once popular inn. However, discovering the murder throws her a curve ball. Especially when she suspects dark magick.

Additionally, a less than warm welcome from several locals, persuades her that a variety of folk – of both the mortal and magickal persuasions – have it in for her.

The dilapidated inn presents a huge challenge for Alf. Uncertain who to trust, she considers calling time on the venture.

Should she pack her bags and head back to London?

Don’t be daft.

Alf’s magickal powers may be as wonky as the inn, but she’s dead set on finding the murderer.

Once a witch always a witch, and this one is fighting back.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Vampyres Of Hollywood Vol. 2-3*



  








*MEET THE ULTIMATE FEMALE SLEUTH!*
Ovsanna Moore has no fear, never loses a fight, and always, always says what she thinks—very wittily too. Vampyres are like that. You learn a lot in 450 years, though not necessarily your way around a murder investigation. Due to an extremely hot cop boy friend—and some nasty supernatural murders—she’s all over this new skill, and a good thing too. Only a few things can really threaten a vampyre, and they're all coming at her at once, including some strange and tender feelings she’s kind of forgotten—involving that mysterious thing humans call love.

*WHO’LL LOVE THESE:*
*Fans of TRUE BLOOD and Charlaine Harris’s Southern Vampire Mysteries, J.D. Robb’s “In Death” series, Ann Charles' humorous Deadwood series, and Kay Hooper’s psychic mysteries.
*Fans of witty couple mysteries like Dennis Lehane’s Patrick Kenzie and Angie Gennaro series.
*Paranormal and vampire fans, especially those fond of Christopher Moore, Chelsea Quinn Yarbro, George R.R. Martin’s FEVRE DREAM, and THE HISTORIAN by Elizabeth Kostova.
*Anyone who likes witty mysteries with a hint of the police procedural about them.

*LOVE BITES*

Detective Peter King and movie star Ovsanna Moore are the sexiest tongue-in-cheek crime-solving duo since *MOONLIGHTING* hit the air waves in the ‘80s. But they may remind you more of *TRUE BLOOD’s* Sookie and Eric than Maddie and David—because one of them’s a vampyre. And like Sookie’s Bon Temps, their Los Angeles has its fair share of shapeshifting sometime-humans.

Here, they team up in an action-packed mystery, a sly satire, and a lush love story, spiced and seasoned with paranormal characters that the author manages to turn into metaphors for the monsters we all encounter on a daily basis. (There be werewolves out there! We all know that. And wouldn’t you know, the most ruthless ones are in Hollywood.)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*November Hunt (A Mira James Romcom Mystery Book 7)*



  








*★ "It's not easy to make people laugh while they're on the edge of their seats, but Lourey pulls it off...in her very clever series."* *―Booklist (starred review) ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐*

November in Battle Lake, Minnesota, is cold enough to freeze the balls off a pool table. lt's also deer hunting season. When Tom Kicker is killed in a hunting accident, Mira James is hired to investigate―a job that brings her closer to her P.I. license.

Braving subzero temps and shrieking blizzards, Mira uncovers a decades-old scandal that has never quite died, unlike the cold stiffs who are piling up in the town morgue. As she pieces together the clues, Mira discovers that Battle Lake's good-old boys have been up to some bad business. But with threats and enemies around every icy corner, she may not live long enough to expose the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Night of the Living Wed: (A Novella) (Annabelle Archer Wedding Planner Mystery Book 6) *



  








*Agatha Award-winning Series!
Wedding planner Annabelle Archer is ecstatic about her wedding-free weekend getaway . . . until she realizes she’s booked a hotel room next to an unfriendly ghost.*

A vacation is just what Annabelle and her team need after a busy wedding season, and a weekend at a mountain resort promises plenty of R & R. That is until they discover the hotel is haunted and the ghosts might not be so friendly. Reports of the poltergeists have made reservations plummet, and the hotel staff is in danger of losing their jobs. Can Annabelle and crew discover the truth behind the ghost rumors and save the resort?

Night of the Living Wed, a novella, is the sixth book in the Annabelle Archer cozy mystery series. If you like charming characters, fast-paced comedy, and behind-the-scenes glimpses into the wild world of weddings, then you’ll love the latest installment in Laura Durham’s Agatha award-winning wedding planner mystery series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*WHAT LIES BENEATH an absolutely addictive crime thriller with a huge twist (DI MIKE NASH SERIES Book 1)*



  








*Detective Mike Nash thought that moving back to Yorkshire from London would give him a quieter life. Little did he know . . .*

PLEASE NOTE THIS IS A REVISED EDITION OF A BOOK FIRST PUBLISHED AS “DEPTH OF DESPAIR”

*BONES IN THE WATER

Two skeletons are discovered* in Lamentation Tarn, a mountain lake.

*Talented detective Mike Nash* and his team have little evidence with which to work, until a surprising discovery prompts them to contact law enforcement agencies in Eastern Europe.

*A GRIPPING, FAST-PACED MYSTERY WITH SOME STUNNING TWISTS*

A joint task force is formed to uncover a criminal network involved in prostitution, drugs, and human trafficking, but Nash's preoccupation with internal politics, as well as with an attractive Russian detective, proves to be a distraction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Sanctioned: A Blackthorn Thriller (The Blackthorn Thrillers Book 1)*



  








*He wanted a quiet retirement. But there’s a bullet out there with his name on it…*
Covert operative Czerny Clark has had his fill of black-ops and bloodshed. After an assassination mission ends in chaos, he vows to hang up his holster. But when his former partner disappears while tailing a Russian explosives expert, Clark picks up his guns and dives back into the life he thought he left behind.
Following a trail of bodies to Central America, Clark will stop at nothing to free his colleague. But while he’s busy squeezing the trigger on his rescue mission, a plan for a devastating act of terrorism brews in the wings.
Can Clark neutralize a madman before thousands of innocents die?
_Sanctioned_ is the heart-stopping first book in the Blackthorn spy thriller series. If you like gritty heroes, pulse-pounding plots, and top-secret twists, then you’ll love R.A. McGee’s blood-soaked tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Witch Called Red: An Urban Fantasy Novel (Red Witch Chronicles 1)*



  








*"Like the Vampire Diaries had a love child with the show Supernatural.*"

In the dark underworld, they know her as Red, a witch trained as a demon hunter, where she came from is a mystery.

When a murdered model washes up on a beach, Red knows the bite marks on the victim can mean only one thing. She goes to Los Angeles to hunt the killer, teaming up with Lucas, a punk rock vampire with a conscience. The death count grows as she sinks into a supernatural conspiracy.

The trail leads to undead mogul Kristoff who seems to know her better than she knows herself. Sexy and dangerous, he is more than her prime suspect, he might hold the truth to her mysterious origins.

Red needs to keep her wits sharp. And her stake sharper. Or she'll die before she even learns her real name…
A Witch Called Red is the first book of the Red Witch Chronicles, an urban fantasy series containing complicated protagonists, paranormal adventure, and vampire mayhem along with swearing, violence, and romantic subplots. This fast-paced, character-driven supernatural thriller is best paired with red wine and its plot twists enjoyed in long doses.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Purrfect Obsession (The Mysteries of Max Book 10) *



  








*Cue for Murder*

Odelia Poole, Hampton Cove’s premier reporter and amateur sleuth, has been tapped to play the lead in this summer’s production of Bard in the Park. But when her understudy is found murdered, she is forced to take off her acting cap and put her detective’s cap back on. Meanwhile, Odelia’s cats face some trouble of their own when Brutus is caught in flagrante delicto with one of cat choir’s more frivolous redheads. Harriet is not happy, and suddenly the ‘Fab Four’ are no more. And when Gran uncovers a plot to target her family, life in the small town suddenly turns very dicey indeed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Mistletoe Murders (A Gracie Andersen Mystery Book 6) *



  







Gracie Andersen's friend, Marci is opening The Mistletoe Bed-and-Breakfast after months of restoring the crumbling Victorian estate outside of the Western New York village. The grim history has captured the interest of the travel world and local residents. The house begins to reveal its macabre past on the cusp of the B & B’s opening, enmeshing Gracie and her husband, Marc into investigating crimes both past and present. Does evil still lurk under the Mistletoe?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Before the Killing (The BEFORE Series Book 1)*



  








*A time-travel tale of love and murder…*

In the summer of 1973, 19-year-old Cassie returns to her home town on the Massachusetts coast after her first year away at college. The next day, her boyfriend, Julian, is implicated in a brutal killing.

Seven years later, a freak occurrence gives Cassie the ability to cast her consciousness back in time to a younger version of herself, allowing her to re-live that earlier time with the benefit of foreknowledge. Convinced of Julian’s innocence, she goes back to witness the murder and the events leading up to it. Afterward, she struggles to find a way to prove what really happened, while the killer stalks her past and present lives, determined to silence her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The D-Day Dozen: Conversations With Veterans of the Longest Day, the Huertgen Forest and the Battle of the Bulge *



  








In 1987, Aaron Elson went to a reunion of the tank battalion with which his father served in World War II. He was so moved by the stories the veterans shared among themselves but often didn't tell their families that he returned with a tape recorder. The rest is history. Oral history.
Inspired by Studs Terkel and Stephen Ambrose, Elson has recorded more than 600 hours of interviews with veterans of World War II. His work has been used as source material in more than two dozen books and a dozen documentaries, some of which have appeared on the History Channel.
In this collection of a baker's dozen interviews you'll meet, among others, five combat engineers talking "Saving Private Ryan"; two veterans of the fabled 1st Infantry Division, including one who may have been the first member of the division to set foot on Omaha Beach; a dental surgeon in the 4th Infantry Division who landed on Utah Beach and was wounded at St. Lo; a battalion surgeon who ran the 10th Armored Division aid station during the siege of Bastogne; a Tin Can Sailor from the crew of the USS Butler; the Ranger who almost singlehandedly sabotaged four large coastal guns during the battle on Pointe du Hoc; a paratrooper who landed in the water and joined the Rangers in the battle for the Pointe; two members of the 294th Combat Engineer Battalion who were aboard the troop ship Susan B. Anthony, which was sunk in the English Channel; and an 82nd Airborne Division sergeant who went into Normandy on a glider that crashed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Hailey Webb Mysteries: Volumes 1-3*



  








HOT OFF THE PRESS:

Starting over can be deadly . . .

After a few life-altering changes, 28-year-old Hailey Webb lands a job as an assistant/errand runner for the local newspaper in her hometown of Palm Shores, California. If she knew this meant stumbling onto dead bodies, then she . . . well, she probably still would have taken the job. A girl's gotta eat, right? How long can one last on a steady diet of ramen noodles?

When Hailey finds a dead treasure hunter on his boat on her first day at work, she realizes that yep, things can get way worse than she imagined. And if that’s not enough, Hailey is confronted with events from her past that she’d rather forget. When they start to gain in on her, she knows she has to solve the murder to get the answers she needs.

Thankfully, she has her best friend, Kat, to help her, and Mike, the reporter, who is just too darn good looking for what Hailey needs right now.

Join Hailey on her rip-roaring adventure in this thrilling and fun-packed mystery!

ACT IT OUT:

Not everything that glitters is gold . . .

As an assistant/errand runner for the local newspaper in her hometown of Palm Shores, California, Hailey Webb has all kind of jobs. Sure, picking up dry cleaning and bringing lunch is not exactly what big dreams are made of, but if it pays rent, it’s good for now.

What’s bad is having your bank account ravished by the hottest actor to ever walk the earth while being threatened with a crowbar. That’s after said actor steals a plane and crashes it in the woods. And that is after he is accused of murdering his co-star in their latest action movie. With the prop weapon . . . that turned out to be a real gun. Yep, Hailey’s job is way more exciting than she would have thought.

Now she sets out to find the fugitive actor to get her money back, and she has to prove he is not the real killer. By finding the real one. As Hailey navigates the world of the movie industry, she needs to watch her step, or she'll inadvertently become the lead in the next true crime reality TV show.

OFF TARGET:

‘Til death do us part?

Hailey Webb, assistant and errand runner for the local newspaper in Palm Shores, California, enjoys a night out with her best friend, Kat. At their favorite bar, they’re promptly invited to join a bachelorette party.

Too bad the fun doesn’t last when someone tries to strangle Hailey in the bar restroom, and she barely survives. Was she the actual target? Or was it Laura, the bride-to-be, who could pass off as Hailey’s twin?

Either way, Hailey stumbled into something she just can’t let go. Or better yet, she stumbles upon something while investigating. A dead body.

With help from her best friend, her mom, and her hot coworker, Mike, Hailey is left with no choice but to get to the bottom of this mystery before a killer catches her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*For God and Country: Leona Foxx Suspense Thriller #1 *



  








*A pastor with a kind heart. A black op with a deadly aim. All wrapped up in one amazing woman….*

When you’ve given your conscience to God and your country is in peril, how fiercely are you willing to fight? This is the question for Leona Foxx, who leads a double life. She is unwillingly called back into CIA espionage while serving as a parish pastor on the South Side of Chicago. Leona’s skills as a defender of America against threats both foreign and domestic conflict with her conscience, a conscience shaped by her faith and her compassion for both friends and enemies.
In this, her first adventure, Leona uncovers a terrorist plot hatched by American mercenaries who intend to blame Iran. She takes off her clerical collar and picks up her .45 Kimber Super Match II to rally a counter-terrorist alliance of street gang members and professional crime fighters.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Father's Land: When the War Ended ~ His Battles Began*



  








Over thirty years ago Sepp spoke into the tiny microphone of an old cassett recorder, leaving his family recordings of his stories. Sepp had told the stories many times to his children, their friends and at community and church gatherings. Stories of farm life, life in Hitler's Infantry, life as a captured POW and slave to the French.
His oldest son Greg listened to the tapes, typing each letter, each word, sentence, and paragraph. Greg transcribed the recordings of Sepp's voice into the typed manuscrpt that has evolved into the creative works "Father's Land."
May "Father's Land" set you on a path to positive descision making, self-worth as you esign your own life, gain insight and select happiness for yourself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Courage in a White Coat: One woman doctor's heroic struggle to survive World War II *












**2019 ILLUMINATION AWARD Silver Medal for Best eBook with a Christian world view*

*This true wartime drama, written in the novel format made popular by Laura Hillenbrand, reveals the experience of Dorothy Joy Kinney Chambers M.D. and her family. From her primitive missionary hospital to starvation in the prison camp, Dorothy's story will grip your heart and inspire your admiration.*

This sweeping biographical novel brings to life the dramatic experience of a valiant woman who, armed only with the white coat of her profession, found the courage to live her life on the razor’s edge and survived it. It’s a captivating story of service and sacrifice, of love and the searing emotions that gripped this missionary doctor throughout her imperiled course.
Medical school was not a welcoming place for women in 1928, but for *Dorothy Joy Kinney* it was the only place that could fulfill her dream. When the ‘mostly male’ profession refused her a position in obstetrics, Dorothy—having graduated second in her class—took her new degree with her to a remote outpost in India.

She could not have known that her first hospital would be an open-air pavilion with no electricity or running water, but that is what awaited her in Gauhati, India. She could not have envisioned performing surgery by the light of a Coleman lantern, but that is what she did. Within ten years she had built the crude clinic into a fully functioning hospital complete with electricity, running water, and the love of the people of Assam.

And then she fell in love.

In 1939, married and with two children, her little family was posted to the Philippines. After an idyllic year, the family of four was swept into the terrors that only war can bring. *COURAGE IN A WHITE COAT* recreates those frightening days, and life within the little family that showed resilience at every turn. Much of the story is told in their own words, incorporating the richly descriptive letters Dorothy and Fred wrote to family and friends—letters that speak unpretentiously of their love of God and family, and their mounting courage in the face of every trial.

Note: Dorothy's family was liberated from Santo Tomas in the closing days of World War II by General Macarthur...just 24 hours before the entire camp of over four thousand men, women, and children were to have been executed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Savage Series Complete Book Bundle 1-7 ( A Rejected Mates Vampire Shifter Dark Romance )*



  








Written by *New York Times* and *#1 Dark Fantasy* bestseller Tamara Rose Blodgett. *The complete series - over 2000 pages of SAVAGE!* _The Outlander_ meets _The Black Dagger Brotherhood_, in a tale of criminal geneticists who interfere with predestined matches between the women and men of an unforgiving world.

Included volumes:
_The Pearl Savage
The Savage Blood
The Savage Principle
The Savage Vengeance
The Savage Protector
The Savage Dream
The Dark Savage

The Savage Series _Mega boxed set is a 2000+ page/280K words new adult post-apocalyptic dark fantasy compilation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Mackenzie Witch: Collection 1*



  








Fun paranormal mysteries introducing Lexie, a reluctant witch in training, and a host of support characters who make her life… interesting.

Witch Inheritance: Lexie’s heritage has caught up with her. It’s time to face her obligations to the coven and take on a job she didn’t even apply for, one which leads her straight to danger where she tackles a deadly fog and a new penchant for sipping champagne and wearing haute couture.

Witch Indeed: Mackenzie Coven rule number one. Do not lose your cat. Lexie has been asked to attend a prestigious feline extravaganza at Chelsea Manor. The task is simple enough. Represent the coven, get herself and Luna, the cat which has as yet to decide if she’ll stay with her or not, there in one piece, meaning… no more crash-landing or leaving bits and pieces of Luna behind. Lexie figures the rest will be simple enough until she realizes she’s crash landed in a room with a dead man in it - a man who’d had a fascination for stuffed cats. There are only a handful of guests attending this exclusive feline soiree and they all have their eyes on Luna, but one of them also has blood on their hands. If they killed once, they’ll kill again.

Witch Cast: Fool her once… fool her twice… This will be the third time... Lexie can’t believe she’s been roped into performing her coven duty. Literally. She’ll be on the stage, the one place she’s been avoiding all her life. If her abysmal acting skills don’t get her killed, surely mentioning the name Macbeth inside the revamped Garland Theater will.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Uptown Blues: A Thrilling New Orleans Mystery (Herbert and Melancon Book 5)*



  






Andre loves three things most of all: his daddy, his trumpet, and Louis Armstrong.
But when his father is killed on the St. Charles streetcar, and Andre is the only witness, he’ll have to grow up fast.
There is one problem. The boy can’t, or won’t speak—no one is really sure which. Under pressure from all directions, Andre’s silence and eventual disappearance will spark a chain of events that quickly spiral into madness, as authorities try to piece together what happened that day on the streetcar and save Andre’s life.
Thankfully, the boy has friends. Private detectives Felix Herbert, and his crumbling but affable partner David Melancon are on the hunt for the boy, and they’ll need to act fast if they hope to find him before the killer does.
*Uptown Blues is the fifth installment of the universally praised Herbert and Melancon mystery series, but it can be read as a standalone novel!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*BLOOD RIVER: A Trask Brothers Murder Mystery *



  








*Silence. Dead Silence.*

Two men, brutally murdered on a remote island, greet Dave Trask on his first day as sheriff of Lake County, Minnesota, a wild place stretching from the shore of Lake Superior to the Canadian border. The murders are vicious, but Trask finds himself impressed with the stealth of the killer who seemingly walked up to his victims unnoticed.

The dead men were guests at a small fishing resort. A guest at another resort is soon murdered, the tourism business so important to the county now on edge, fingers being pointed from small resort owners to the owners of the large corporate camps. The fragile relationship between the white camp owners and their Native American guides is also stretched thin when evidence points towards a guide.

Trask is under pressure from all sides, including the county board, to stop the killer, but he is held back by an inexperienced staff. Dave calls on his identical twin brother Don, special agent for the Minnesota Bureau of Criminal Apprehension, to help him hunt the seemingly invisible killer through the wilderness. Little did they know they would soon be the hunted.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Relatively Strange: A Roller-Coaster Of A Psi-Fi Thriller (Strange Series Book 1) *



  








*Sometimes the curtain between ordinary and extraordinary is the flimsiest of dividers!

1950s London, England. A baby girl was born - that was me,* and my parents had no inkling I was different. Neither did I of course, and it was quite a while before it dawned on me that not everyone saw and heard as I did.

*My first proper memories are starting school, struggling to sift through what people thought,* what they said, and what they actually meant - often three completely different things. And all that other stuff circling in people’s heads, snatches of tunes and repetitive phrases sub-texted by overlapping emotions and sensations - happy, sad, cold, hot, sore throat, apprehensive, hungry, tired, worried, fearful. Emotions are the things that seep out the most, and then they tend to become tangled up in what’s seeping out from others. It’s not surprising I got a lot of headaches back then.

*One person is noisily discordant,* several make a dreadful din, and honestly, output from a crowd is mind-aching. I had to learn swiftly and I did. I taught myself how to automatically tune out, barrier-build, and compensated as best I could by observing and mimicking the reactions of others because the trickiest thing was knowing what I should be hearing and understanding as opposed to what I shouldn't, and seeking guidance often got me even deeper into hot water. Who knew that some questions were fine whilst others generated the sort of bafflement that told me I’d crossed an invisible and constantly moving line.

*Luckily my family were on the paranoid side*, and as they came to understand more about what I was and what I could do, paranoid proved politic. Actually, taking everything into account I think we all managed rather well, and it wasn’t really anybody’s fault that things took a turn for the dangerous before sliding into life-threatening. After all you have to learn to take the rough with the smooth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Lost Star Episode One*



  








Some are born into responsibility. Some seek it out.

And some turn from it.

Ava is a priestess of Avixa, a powerful being with a powerful destiny to keep her people on the true and righteous path.

Yet it is a destiny she does not want. To flee it, she joins the Coalition Academy. But her past cannot so easily be left behind. When she joins the newest ship in the fleet, a series of unfortunate accidents befall her.

Soon she finds herself thrust into a secret war. One that will span the entire Milky Way. Yet she is not alone. The unpredictable Hunter McClane is by her side. Together they must find out what’s at stake before it’s too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*How to Sex Your Snake: A June Nash Mystery (June Nash Mysteries Book 1) *



  








A pool of blood. A missing body. A famous brother accused of murder. June Nash has the worst luck.

June's got a pretty easy job as the personal assistant to her twin brother, star of the number one nature show on TV. Then he's accused of murder. Which sucks. Networks tend to fire first and ask questions later. And June doesn't want to lose her cushy assistant job. Or, you know, see her twin end up in jail.

When she stumbles onto a clue, she's forced to turn to the one person who can prove her brother's innocence: her arch nemesis. Just one problem. Somebody wants that guy dead.

Now, she's caught in a race against time as they navigate creepy crawlies, gangsters with a grudge, and deranged super fans. Can she get the evidence back in time to clear her brother's name? If she fails, it's the end of his career. And probably her life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Who Murdered Garson Talmadge (A Matt Kile Mystery Book 1)*



  








AMAZON LIST OF TOP-RATED MYSTERY SERIES
AMAZON LIST OF BEST-SELLING MYSTERY SERIES

Matt Kile, ex-cop and ex-con, current smart-aleck, and a neighbor of Mr. and Mrs. Talmadge has built himself a comfortable career writing mysteries. Garson Talmadge sold weapons to Saddam Hussein, then moved out of France, came to America and married Clarice, a woman half his age. When Clarice is arrested for murdering her husband, Matt becomes the investigator for her defense attorney, and quickly learns there is a line of suspects stretching from the U.S. into Europe and the Middle East. Not long after getting involved in the case Matt learns that Garson Talmadge’s weapons deals meant the FBI had an interest as well as the French Prefecture of Police. While Matt is simply trying to establish that Clarice is innocent, the FBI is trying to learn how Hussein got some of his weaponry, and powerful members of the French government and armaments industry wants to keep Matt from following the trail far enough to expose them.Told in the first person, Matt shares his thoughts and wise remarks as he weaves his way through a mass of plot twists and turns to its conclusion, and learns Who Murdered Garson Talmadge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Will Harper Florida Thrillers: Vol. 1-3: (Will Harper Mysteries)*



  








*MEET YOUR NEW FAVORITE FLORIDA DETECTIVE*

This box of gripping Florida thrillers introduces boat and beer-loving investigative journalist
Will Harper. A semi-retired reporter turned private investigator, Will spends most of his time on
his live-in yacht exploring Florida’s lush, tropical waterways, navigating his treacherously
overlapping love interests--and solving hard-boiled murder mysteries. *In this introductory
collection, Will grapples with various mobsters, corrupt local officials, and a bloom of toxic
algae that resembles guacamole.* All the while writing titillating exposés on pollution, prison, and
political corruption. Equal parts gripping, action-packed thriller and empathetic rumination on
Florida’s social issues, Will Harper’s adventures will appeal to big-hearted hard-boiled readers.


MILLION DOLLAR STAIRCASE

Will thinks fast when he discovers his girl friend’s the victim of a frame-up. He sees instantly why they can’t go to the cops—the mayor, the city manager, and for all Will knows, every official in town could be in on it.

It’s the latest offensive in a case of municipal bullying that’s busted many a bank account and broken many a heart—something that sounds so boring you could doze off just reading the words: Eminent Domain. But it’s anything but boring when it enters your life as the legal justification for waltzing in and power-grabbing your property-- business, buildings, and all.


GUILTY MONEY

Will Harper thinks his latest story’s about Florida’s prison problems. It seems that budget cuts have led to police departments turning to creative schemes to raise money. Grove County’s version involves arresting citizens for minor charges and then driving up their bail when a search of the citizen’s home too conveniently turns up drugs.

But the usual guilty money scheme has been improved upon by a corrupt deputy, Deke Snyder, who’s skimming money from the jail. Once Will finds that out, Deputy Deke sics all his buddies on him–which include every cop in town.


FLORIDA BURNING

A toxic algae bloom in Lake Okeechobee that’s as thick as guacamole. A deadly pollutant from a cane field. And an environmentalist dead in a cane field fire. Coincidence? Florida PI Will Harper knows damn well it’s not.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Strangled at the Cinema (A Hannah the Ghost P.I. Cozy Mystery Book 1)*



  








*I didn’t believe in ghosts…until I became one.*

Okay, let me back up a bit to the time when I wasn’t dead. I’d been promoted to manager of special events and concessions at Colby Pointe’s much-loved cinema and drafthouse. I was having a ball with my pug, Cleopatra. And to top it off, I’d started dating a gorgeous cop named Scott.
Then five days ago, I was strangled at the cinema, and it was all taken away from me.
It wasn’t until I met Celeste, my Orientation Specialist and Guide to the Beyond, that I quickly learned that not only was I dead, but there was a good reason for my lingering: to help solve my own murder and put a killer behind bars…
Oh, and interesting twist: Scott is the only living person who can see and hear me in my ghostly form. One problem: he’s a skeptic.
Will I convince this no-nonsense cop that he’s not going crazy and I am indeed real? And if so, will we be able to catch my killer before they claim their next victim?
I guess I’ll find out soon enough.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Family at war *



  







Attention! Are you a fan of World War II novels?Follow the compelling story of an English family, from the day Great Britain enters the war, through the early post war years that followed.Become engrossed in the riveting exploits of the family’s two young sons who volunteer into the British armed services of the RAF, and the Royal Navy. Witness their wartime involvement, both heroic and humorous; from tragedies through triumphs. The hardships of their parents and baby siblings they left behind. The friends they make and love they find on their individual journeys through war. See the no-nonsense ways in which they dealt with terrible ordeals including the blitz, food shortages, and unthinkable losses.This authentic chronicle is loosely based on descriptions of actual events shared with the author by the people who experienced them. Reminding us of the often-forgotten virtues of family, friendship, love, respect, loyalty, bravery, and selflessness.Don’t miss out on this memorable saga.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Wrath (The Lieutenant Harrington Series Book 1)*



  








*He'd killed before. Infidelity made him kill again. Now taking the lives of all the women who've wronged him is his only focus.*

In this tightly plotted thriller, homicide lieutenant Nash Harrington realizes one horrific crime of passion is the beginning of a spree. A misogynistic killer is targeting every woman he believes has wronged him… including one who Harrington loves.

Wrath is the first novel in the can't-miss, read-all-night, Lieutenant Harrington Series. Believable plots (and that's what's troubling) set the stage for some dark and gritty cop vs. killer action in the streets of Miami. Join Nash and his team as they pursue justice for the innocent and go head to head with some of the most ruthless and homicidal adversaries imaginable.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Citadel: The Battle of Kursk *



  








*It was the greatest armoured clash in the history of the world - and the decisive battle of World War II.*

Two vast armies engaged one another on land and in the air, in a conflict that included the most costly single day of aerial warfare of all time. This was the battle of Kursk - a battle so terrible that even Hitler confessed it made his ‘stomach turn over’.

Citadel was the last great German offensive on the Eastern Front; its aim was to claw back the initiative after the surrender of the Sixth Army at Stalingrad in January 1943. The Red Army, warned of the German plans by the ‘Lucy’ spy network in Switzerland, was prepared to defend the salient in massive strength and depth. Against its breakwaters Hitler launched his finest armoured divisions.

Robin Cross places the battle firmly within the wider strategic context of the spring and summer of 1943, months in which Hitler and Stalin steeled themselves to take decisions which would decide the course of the war and the shape of the peace which followed.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Corner of Death: Czechoslovaks in the Second World War *



  







The Corner of Death is presented to you in honor of the 100th anniversary of the founding of Czechoslovakia (28th October 191. The novel is based on true events with an extensive non-fiction background aimed at military history of the Second World War and the role Czechoslovakia played in it. The main storyline evolves around a strong Slovak female character that goes through fighting on the Eastern Front to ultimately reunite with her love and fight the enemy at home. The Corner of Death explains in detail the birth of and hardships Czechoslovakia had to go through throughout its existence with a deeper focus on the Second World War and the communist aftermath that followed. A significant part of the book is dedicated to war events in Slovakia and its Liptov region.

This novel is definitely suitable for "war geeks", but also to the wider public that is interested in the Second World War, the Eastern Front and the role of smaller countries that performed great deeds to defeat the common enemy. It will be especially interesting for Brits, French, Germans, Poles, Russians, Ukrainians, Czechs, Slovaks and Americans, because the book goes deeper in telling stories of events connected with these nations. The Corner of Death is also suitable for children, but it does not idealize war (a common issue with similar works) and it shows it as it really was... a horrible part of human history. This novel is strongly antifascist and anticommunist, it shows what war heroes did and how they were treated after the war, which will be a shocker for the reader. As history was falsified for four decades of socialism in Czechoslovakia, I considered it my duty to work hard, perform an extensive research and create this book to set things straight, to tell you the story of the country I was born in, stories of heroes that were never truly honored and show that once upon a time, there was a small democratic country that wanted nothing more than its freedom and it fought hard to regain it back.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Deathworld *



  







Harry Harrison's Deathworld is a 1960 sci-fi classic, nominated for a Hugo. The story is a straight up action packed thriller of a planet that appears intent on killing its human inhabitants. An adventurer with a flair for gambling due to psionic powers assists its leader with acquiring more weapons for their never ending battle with both fauna and flora that continuously mutates to ever deadlier forms that are constantly attacking the small colony. The adventurer checks out the place and finds a dwindling community that is so focused on exterminating nature that they can't even remember how they arrived on the planet generations ago. Eventually, he goes native and finds others living under better conditions and slowly surmises the basis for the state of affairs which the groups have little interest in pursuing. -- Michael G Kurilla


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Planet of the Damned*



  







It's far in the future and mankind has settled -- and adapted -- to a number of planets. Brion is a product of his particular planet -- in fact one of the best. He's become this year's champion (or "Winner") of the annual games. But another Winner wants him to go off-planet to save another planet's inhabitants. And this may be beyond even Brion's ability. -- Tank


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Starman's Quest*



  








Alan and Steve Donnell are twins aboard a near light speed spaceship that ferries freight to Alpha Centauri IV. Because of the effects of time dilation, when they return to Earth every six weeks, nine years have passed on their home planet. This makes keeping any sense of continuity with Terran customs, language, and politics nearly impossible. As a result, spacers have developed their own closed society that rarely intermingles anymore with the earthbound.

Chafing against ship life—the boredom, the rigid military structure, the lack of women--Steve jumps ship to stay behind on Earth. The next time Alan docks, they are nine years apart in age. Alan embarks on a adventure to find his wayward brother. In doing so, he discovers a dystopian Earth where jobs are scarce and drugs plentiful. He makes decisions that will alter not only his own life but also the course of humanity’s journey into the far reaches of space.

The was Robert Silverberg’s second novel, written in 1956 although it was not published until 1959. It was aimed at a YA audience. Silverberg has said he does not think the book is very good. He let the copyright lapse, figuring no publisher would want to reprint it. Ironically, in this internet age, this means it is now the most widely available Silverberg novel in the world.

Personally, I think the author’s assessment is off the mark. This is a fun book. He showed a lot of progress between his first two novels. He was able to handle a more complex plot with nuanced emotional context.

The scientific aspects of the story were believable. Silverberg introduces an early idea of embedding microchips in people as a tracking device. I also found it a fascinating subject how disorienting life becomes once society loses its common sense of time. Even spacers on different ships age differently depending on their speed of travel. This forces every ship to become its own closed-off community.

While he may not have been the first author to use time dilation as a plot device (I believe that honor goes to Arthur C. Clarke in Childhood’s End in 1953), Silverberg was certainly at the forefront. The genre’s most often cited early examples of this trope were Planet of the Apes and “Tao Zero”, which were not published until 1963.

The historical aspects of the fictional universe also rang true. The centuries-old feud between Lexman (inventor of near light speed travel) and Cavour (who was trying to invent a hyperspace engine) echoed the feuds of Edison and Tesla. Just like in real life, the man who introduced his invention first swayed public opinion, and the impact to technological advancement reverberated for centuries.

Like most sci-fi novels of the 1950’s, the futuristic technology is an amusing blend of far-fetched capabilities while everyday life functions are humorously still dependent on paper and writing. For example, in this novel Alan feeds instructions to computers by filling out a pen-and-paper form and dropping it into a pneumatic tube.

The book is not perfect. There are still some rough spots. Alan keeps a sentient alien as a pet, a circumstance that should provide rich opportunity for conflict but instead is hardly mentioned. The only female character is used as window dressing. The middle act features a subplot in which Alan falls in with members of organized crime and is forced to participate in a crime, but this subplot goes nowhere, and the author has to employ some deus ex machina tactics to get out of it. The climax, while moving and meaningful, also feels a bit too easy for Alan.

But despite the minor flaws, this is an incredible early work from a 19-year old teenager--still enjoyable after 62 years! -- Craig


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Damiano Legacies Books 1-3: An Urban Fantasy Novella series*



  








*He was born into a rare demon-hunting lineage...

BOOK 1*

All his life, Max Damiano has trained with his family and waited for his arcane talent to awaken. On the morning of his fourteenth birthday, his wish is granted: he is a telekinetic.

Now he can fully take part in the family’s Work of keeping the world safe from demons, remnants of a long-gone universe, the Qlippoth, whose very existence is inimical to our world’s reality. His first assignment? To investigate the disappearance of a dozen children in the New York City area. In the center of the disappearances is the New York Under Market, a market for the arcane community run by the transglobal Underwood Corporation.

Concerned that their Market is at the center of these alarming disappearances, the Underwood Corporation hires Max and two of his siblings, Tom and Sadie, to investigate. Will they be able to catch the demonic malefactor in time?

One thing is for sure, it will not go quietly.

*BOOK 2*
After a new demon terrorizes New York—draining its victims of blood and leaving ice running through their veins—Max sees his chance. Thrown headfirst into a deadly race against time, he must track down the elusive creature and end its reign of terror. But none of Max’s family has ever fought a demon like this before.

As they struggle to untangle the mystery surrounding the demon, it soon becomes clear that this is far from an ordinary job—and Max will need to use all of his arcane talents if he wants to escape this hunt alive.

*BOOK 3*

After an unusual client sends Max deep into the underbelly of New York on the hunt for an extremely rare demon, he finds himself visiting the shady Under Market yet again to enlist help from an unexpected source.

When his oldest sister is kidnapped, Max finds himself racing against time to save her. But tracking down the Harbinger will be no easy task – and after he falls into her sights, it soon becomes difficult to tell which one of them is the hunter… and which one is the hunted.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*2121 Trilogy: A Dystopian Fantasy Series*



  








2121, A Dystopian Fantasy Series is written for Young Adults, New Adults, and All Age Adults who enjoy dystopian and post-apocalyptic fiction.
This box set includes Salazar, Book 1, Sondra, Book 2, and Dinah, Book 3.
The story begins in the year 2121 when August City suffers an unprecedented air raid that destroys government and industrial buildings, killing almost every citizen. Looking for safety, Salazar leads his mother to underground tunnels his grandmother told him about.
August City faces apocalyptic annihilation while its wealthiest citizens are spirited away and to safety by spaceships.
The wealthiest residents have fled.
An unprecedented and unprovoked air raid shatters August City.
A biological toxin is released on Earth.
The survivors are either human or something else, something they became after breathing the pink toxic mist. The toxic mist is a biological weapon that was part of the air raid. It affects their most vulnerable DNA, turning many into raving, savage beasts that want to kill and eat humans.
Can the survivors form a new society? Can they make it? Is there any hope?
Could this be our future? Find out for yourself in this scary but clean, Rated PG post-apocalyptic series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Nuts At Christmas: A Christmas Calamity Caper: A funny, hilarious, laugh out loud, Christmas book! (The Shooting Star Series)*




  








*A Modern Day Christmas Carol!

It's Christmas Eve and Will Harding is handed one job to do by his wife… get a Christmas tree! It's a simple enough task for any normal person. When he takes his three best friends along for the ride, Geordie, Robbo and Flaky… then nothing is simple… and no one is normal.*

This Christmas it's different at the Harding house. They've invited their best friends and children to enjoy the festivities at their home in the heart of the Yorkshire Dales—at least, Will's wife has. Will is not entirely confident he can survive a week in close proximity to his dysfunctional friends. His wife has been asking him for days to buy a Christmas tree, but he insists a tree should only be brought into the house on the day before Christmas.

*As Christmas Eve arrives, it's time for him to get a tree.*
He sets off with good intent, with his best pals to lend a helping hand. However, heavy snowfall, the lure of English country pubs, and a disgruntled Lord of the Manor throw a massive spanner in the works. Add to that, Geordie's propensity for stupidity, Robbo's fondness for wacky‑baccy, and Flaky's insufferable lecturing—well… what could possibly go wrong?
Five adorable, innocent little children await their tree. Will it be delivered? And do they even care? The kids have one thing on their mind - Santa! However, the Santa which appears in the garden later that night is not the one they were expecting.

*Can Will and his pals save Christmas from becoming another disaster, or will it turn into a bleak mid-winter?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Backwater Bay (Kurt Hunter Mysteries Book 1) *



  








*How much would it take for you to kill someone close?*

From Bestselling Author Steven Becker comes a new mystery series:
When a body is found floating in the mangroves of Biscayne National Park, Special Agent Kurt Hunter has his first real case. He’s not looking for the spotlight or notoriety—he’s had both with disastrous results. But that seems unavoidable as the trail leads him to South Beach and his introduction to the culture there is anything but comfortable.
In the National Parks Service’s version of the witness protection program, Kurt quickly finds out that the pristine waters surrounding Miami are very different from the National Forest he transferred from. Follow Kurt through this new world as he unearths a crooked families greed to solve the case.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Fixin' To Die (Kenni Lowry Mystery Book 1)*



  








Kenni Lowry likes to think the zero crime rate in Cottonwood, Kentucky is due to her being sheriff, but she quickly discovers the ghost of her grandfather, the town’s previous sheriff, has been scaring off any would-be criminals since she was elected.

When the town’s most beloved doctor is found murdered on the very same day as a jewelry store robbery, and a mysterious symbol ties the crime scenes together, Kenni must satisfy her hankerin’ for justice by nabbing the culprits.

With the help of her poppa, a lone deputy, and an annoyingly cute, too-big-for-his-britches State Reserve officer, Kenni must solve both cases and prove to the whole town, and herself, that she’s worth her salt before time runs out.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Golden Retriever Mysteries 1-3: In Dog We Trust, The Kingdom of Dog, & Dog Helps Those *



  








CAN A DOG REALLY SOLVE A MYSTERY? ROCHESTER CAN! These are the first three books in the charming, cozy Golden Retriever Mystery Series, set in picturesque Bucks County, PA.

In IN DOG WE TRUST, Steve Levitan has returned to his hometown of Stewart's Crossing, after a bad divorce and a brief prison term for computer hacking. While he’s getting his life back together, trying to start a new career in technical writing and reporting regularly to his parole officer, he becomes friendly with his next-door neighbor, Caroline Kelly, and her golden retriever, Rochester. When Caroline is killed, Steve’s high-school pal, the local police detective, asks him to become the dog’s temporary guardian. With canine charm and doggy love, Rochester begins to win Steve over, and these two unlikely sleuths work to uncover the mystery behind Caroline’s death.

The second book in the series is THE KINGDOM OF DOG. When his mentor, Joe Dagorian, director of admissions at prestigious Eastern College, is murdered during a fund-raising event, Steve Levitan feels obliged to investigate. He and his golden retriever, Rochester, go nose to the ground to dig up clues, including a bloody knife and some curious photographs. But will Steve’s curiosity and Rochester’s savvy save them when the killer comes calling?

It’s almost time for graduation in book three, DOG HELPS THOSE, and Eastern College is in trouble. A prominent alumna is dead, and a faulty computer program is jeopardizing student records and financial aid. It’s up to Steve and Rochester to dig into the situation and retrieve the culprits! Rita Gaines wasn’t a nice person—but she did love her dogs, and most of her clients respected her financial acumen and her talent in training dogs for agility trials. When she’s found dead, there’s a long line of potential suspects from Wall Street whiz kids to doting doggie daddies-- including one of Steve’s former students.

Felae is an art prodigy now studying with Steve’s girlfriend, Lili, chair of Eastern’s Fine Arts department, and Rita hated his controversial senior project. When she tried to have his scholarship cancelled, he threatened to kill her. But is he the villain behind her death? In between helping Steve’s high school friend Rick track the killer, Rochester practices darting around weave poles and jumping over limbo poles while Steve helps shepherd the college toward the completion of another academic year. It’s spring in Stewart’s Crossing, and old friends – and their dogs—gather together to investigate and eventually, to celebrate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Grilled Suspect (A Stoneybrook Mystery Book 9)*




  








_No roast for the wicked …_
Everyone in Stoneybrook is on edge as a high-profile trial takes place up north in the city of Cascade Ridge. They’re excited for justice to be served, and the boost in business as onlookers flock to the Cascade Valley doesn’t hurt either. But when the remains of the main suspect in the case show up just outside of Stoneybrook in a burnt vehicle, they realize something sinister is at play.
Was it a freak accident? Or did one of the victims take revenge, just in case the jury wouldn’t convict?
With Paul tied up in the case, it’s up to Hadley to help Suze with wedding planning. But when the investigation points to a local couple, it’s up to Hadley and the gang to hold the real killer’s feet to the fire.
*Recipes included: rosemary chicken and smashed potatoes*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Last Librarian: A Booker Thriller (The Justar Journal Book 1)*



  








*The last library...

The last books... The last chance...

Never let them catch you reading!*

When the single remaining library of physical books is ordered closed and its “dangerous” contents burned, almost no one notices, almost no one cares.

A few did.

The impossible task of rescuing the books is up to an angry author, a brazen revolutionary, and the last librarian.

They must unravel a coded paradox hidden in the texts.

If they fail, humanity will lose more than just what is printed on those antique pages…

…if it survives at all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Bloody Hot Summer*



  








*#1 Amazon Bestseller - Contemporary British Fiction
#1 Amazon Bestseller - International Mystery & Crime
"A modern interpretation of a golden age detective novel, in the spirit of Agatha Christie and other writers of crime of the interwar period. A very satisfying homage." –Paul C.W. Beatty, award-winning author of Children of Fire and member of the Crime Writers' Association*

It’s 1927 and Great Britain is sweltering in an unprecedented heatwave. On the morning after her eightieth birthday party, Lady Fitzhugh is discovered bound and butchered in her bed, with her family and staff the prime suspects...

Whilst holidaying at nearby Meadowford Village, Detective Dermot Carlyle is asked to help investigate the brutal murder. The clues all point to a robbery gone wrong, but Dermot suspects that there is more to the horrific crime. The Fitzhughs’ secrets take Dermot along a path linking some of the biggest events of the British Colonial Empire – from India to Africa, to the dark days of the Great War itself.

As more murders take place, Dermot is racing against time to discover the killer’s identity. What are the family hiding, why did Lady Fitzhugh have to die, and what horror was committed in the colonies that led to this trail of death and deceit?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Drop-Dead Temple of Doom, Book 8 of the Alvarez Family Murder Mysteries *




  








*A MOUTHFUL OF POISON FROG….

WHERE’S THE LAW OF THE JUNGLE?*
Ace detective Lee Alvarez is perfectly cozy at home with her cats when she and her former Navy SEAL husband receive a panicky call from JJ, an archeologist cousin, who’s on assignment deep in the Guatemalan jungle. *The news? JJ is pregnant-- and the father of her child has gone missing in the wilderness.* The site director won’t let JJ call the police, so she asks Lee to travel to the jungle and track down her missing man.

Begging for help from Lee Alvarez sure makes sense--*Lee’s family runs Discretionary Inquiries, a ritzy Silicon Valley P.I. firm.* Lee is the star detective, her Uncle Tio’s on staff as the genius chef, and Lee’s brother, Richard, is a whiz at all things technology. Not to mention the presence of Lee’s very high class, upscale, and frankly scary mother Lila. Who--by the way—steamrolls her way onto Lee’s jungle trip.

A beleaguered Lee, the judgmental and prissy Lila, and Lee’s gorgeous SEAL husband (turned partner-in-crime) depart on the adventure of a lifetime, perfect for cozy mystery armchair travelers. And, once in the jungle, the already-gripping story takes a grisly turn: *the three investigators have barely arrived in the lush, verdant wilderness when they discover a dead man--the assistant to JJ’s missing husband--dressed in traditional Mayan warrior garb with a poisonous frog crammed in his mouth.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*The Celtic Dagger (A Fitzjohn Mystery, Book 1)*



  








University professor Alex Wearing is found murdered in his study by the Post Graduate Co-coordinator, Vera Trenbath, a nosey interfering busybody. Assigned to the case is Detective Chief Inspector Alistair Fitzjohn. Fitzjohn is a detective from the old guard, whose methodical, painstaking methods are viewed by some as archaic. His relentless pursuit for the killer zeros in on Alex’s brother, James, as a key suspect in his investigation.
Compelled to clear himself of suspicion, James starts his own investigation and finds himself immersed in a web of intrigue, ultimately uncovering long hidden secrets about his brother’s life that could easily be the very reasons he was murdered.
This gripping tale of murder and suspense winds its way through the university’s hallowed halls to emerge into the beautiful, yet unpredictable, Blue Mountain region where more challenges and obstacles await James in his quest to clear himself of suspicion and uncover the truth about his brother.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Blackbird Fly: a novel of suspense, loss, and discovery (Bennett Sisters Book 1) *



  








ADIEU, HARRY HUSBAND! BONJOUR, NOUVEAU MONDE!

A dead husband with a secret life is always a winner (fictionally speaking, of course), but what about a secret past for a special treat? In fact, a past so secret even Harry the husband didn't know about it. That’s the delicious underpinning of this sprawling, exuberant, generous-spirited cozy mystery with a yummy side of international adventure.
It might be sadder except that once Harry dies, his widow, Merle Bennett realizes almost immediately it was no wonder she didn't know anything about him. They’d pretty much been leading separate lives. Still, the will’s a shock. And so is an intriguing surprise—Harry left her a family home in a tiny French village. But who _was_ Harry’s family? Finding out is half the fun.
Merle sets out to claim her inheritance, adolescent son in tow, and thus begins a sojourn reminiscent of _A Year in Provence_, or perhaps _Under The Tuscan Sun_ all mixed up with something by Carolyn Hart, maybe, or M.C. Beaton. Because Malcouziac, Merle’s tiny Dordogne town, is the quintessential village—just perfect for a murder. And a rollicking good time.
Once Merle gets there, she finds…well, France! An unexpected romance! Mystery galore! Murder! And not just murder, but the unnerving experience of being a suspect. Once her passport is confiscated, what can she do but stay and restore her ancient battered house? While enjoying the tender attention of the unusually well-educated, handsome and…yes, quite mysterious roofer she’s hired.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $0.

*Corridor Man Volumes 1, 2, 3,4, 5*



  








Who says crime doesn't pay?


Meet Bobby Custer - He's psychotic, narcissistic, psychopathic, greedy . . . and always charming.


Disbarred and out of jail, Bobby takes a unique path. But as the bodies begin to pile up you have to wonder if there isn't something about him that's just not . . . right.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently freeeeee.

*Unlawful Harvest (A Kenzie Kirsch Medical Thriller Book 1)*



  








From USA Today Bestselling Author, P.D. Workman!

_*When an Urban Legend becomes reality*_

Kenzie Kirsch had led a sheltered life; daughter of a wealthy lobbyist, her way had been paved for her, and she wasn’t really required to do much in life. There were events to make an appearance at, boards to sit on, fundraisers to support, but she could pick and choose what she wanted to do and how busy she wanted to be.

When she set out to find out why her sister Amanda was so ill, she had no idea where her amateur investigation would take her. Amanda’s illness had never been discussed. Amanda deserved her privacy.

As Kenzie’s questions take her deeper and deeper into the murky world of transplant tourism, Kenzie starts to wonder just what her parents have been covering up, and who else’s life might hang in the balance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*SPY SHADOWS: Forgiveness is Sweet, Revenge is Sweeter (HENRY CROWNE PAYING THE PRICE, a political and financial thriller series with an espionage twist. Book 4) *




  








*The most wanted INTERPOL international financier fugitive,
The most destructive Terror Group in the world,
The most impossible British Intelligence Services’ mission…*

Henry Crowne, disgraced financier accused of money laundering for the IRA has escaped London’s top high-security prison with the unexpected help of MI6.
His mission…infiltrate an emerging terror group that has already claimed many lives in the West and threatens to destabilise the Middle East further. Henry’s perilous journey leads him to the group’s centre of power in Syria and Iraq. His aim, to meet the elusive man who runs a merciless war against those who oppose him and destabilise the slick financial structure he has put in place.
But Henry decides to help Mattie Colmore, a war reporter held hostage. Can he still hide in plain sight, bring back the information the West desperately need to defeat Islamic State and save Mattie at the same time?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently less than $0.01

*Allies at War: Churchill v Roosevelt v De Gaulle



  




*

*On the surface, the relationship seemed warm and mutually respectful; De Gaulle, Churchill and Roosevelt all working in unison to defeat the Axis powers and liberate the occupied countries. But behind the scenes, things were rather different.*

Bickering, distrust, deceit and bitter arguments were commonplace throughout the war years. Roosevelt openly courted the collaborationist Vichy regime in preference to the leader of the Free French. Churchill, attempting to placate both the US President and de Gaulle, eventually became frustrated and openly distrustful of the French leader. And de Gaulle, it transpired, had a long memory for such betrayals.

_Allies at War_ provides extraordinary insight into the real relationships between these highly dominant characters and their legacy in post-war relations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Heritage of War: Incoming*



  








*A reluctant captain meets a relentless foe.*

*Aidan Foster never wanted to be a hero,* and he sure as hell never wanted to be a starship captain.

But one led to the other and now he finds himself and his crew in an all-out war against an alien species that seems to know their every weakness.

What is behind the enemy's superior tactics and is there anything that can be done before they sweep through human space, crushing everything in their wake?

In the search for answers, It soon becomes clear that Foster and his small ship might be uniquely qualified for the task — if it's not already too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Bitten & Smitten (Immortality Bites Book 1) *



  








*Book #1 in the Immortality Bites series!* 
My name is Sarah Dearly, and I’m having a week from hell—literally. My blind date bit me and made me into a vampire, and now I’m being chased all over the city by vampire hunters who want to introduce me to their wooden stakes.
While fleeing for my life on four-inch stilettos, my path crossed with the most gorgeous man I’ve ever met. Thierry de Bennicoeur is a sexy, 600-year-old master vampire with a death wish. And here’s my plan: I’m going to convince him to guide me in my dangerous and unpredictable new vampire life, and in return, I’ll show him that life’s still worth living. To complicate matters, a vampire hunter named Quinn is after me, and he can’t seem to decide if he wants to kill me or kiss me.
Being a vampire sucks, but it sure isn’t boring!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently at no cost to you.

*Shadows in the Salon (Sugar Mountain Book 3) *



  








A spooky mystery, a promising romance, and a secret society of scheming women…

The cozy town of Sugar Mountain, NC harbors a secret society of women. The society itself is not secret—it’s the devious work of the group that is mysterious.

Michelle owns the Salon, Shear Genius, on Sugar Mountain Main Street, a favorite with the tourists and locals alike. Lately she’s dealing with mysterious problems. She’s being plagued by spooky and unexplained goings-on. Is it a sign from beyond that she should rethink her life choices?

Matt Hopkins moved to Sugar Mountain after losing his business, but thanks to the lovely and talented Michelle, he is now building an amphitheater in town. It looks like things are finally going his way until Michelle is threatened by an eerie aggressor and the Mayor’s involvement spells trouble for his project. Will Matt be able to complete the Amphitheater and help Michelle, or will things with her fall apart as well?

Facing puzzling complications at every turn, The Sugar Mountain Ladies Historical Society go undercover to figure out who is threatening Michelle and the new amphitheater. If they’re not careful, the society may fall apart and Michelle and Matt might end a promising romance. Come along for the ride on this zany, enchanting, romantic cozy mystery!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*High Steaks Murder (The Arizona Summers Mysteries Book 2) *




  








*Liz ran as fast as she could to get to Ary's house. She was covered in blood; her ex-husbands blood.*

Arizona Summers, also known as Ary, and Chief of Police Keith Wesley are out to find a killer. Arizona's dog Nutmeg is invaluable to the mystery and finds things others can't see.

Meanwhile, Ary is busy with Moonstone Cafe and Sunday Brunch. Ary's mom Emma has outdone herself this time ending up in jail, and Aunt Sandy meets a love interest.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently as low as it can go.

*Fatal Lies ("Lies" Mystery Thriller Series Book 2) *




  








*She was murdered ... twice!*

Daisy Leduc was forgotten and alone. That was just how she wanted it. But when she is discovered stabbed to death in a dusty little Texas town, it plunges Del Honeycutt and bestselling mystery author Sabrina Spencer into a 30-year-old mystery involving murder, hidden identities, dangerous family secrets, political intrigue, and a long-forgotten serial killer.

When they discover that Daisy, under a different name, supposedly died 30 years earlier, they find themselves squarely in the crosshairs of killers whose deadly secrets lie in Daisy's mysterious past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Inner Circle (Comet Clement series, #1)*



  








1908... Siberia... A tiny comet rips through Earth's atmosphere and explodes above the Tunguska region of Siberia, instantly engulfing thousands of square acres of the mostly desolate region. The explosion is heard for hundreds of miles, the light of the comet seen halfway across the globe. Had the comet hit a few hours earlier in a more populated area, millions would have been killed...

A century later, another comet - this one hundreds of times bigger and more powerful - encounters a black hole in deep space and is pushed onto a new, deadly course leading straight to Earth...

A small group of humans - including the President of the United States, a former astronaut and a middle school science teacher - discovers the existence of this potentially deadly comet and keep its existence hidden from the rest of the world. Although the group - which calls itself the Inner Circle - has twelve years to deal with the problem, they will need every second of that time. Not only must they figure out a way to avert this crisis, they must also start to make plans in case they can't avoid a catastrophe that could annihilate humankind...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Mystery of the Pink Aura: A Paranormal Cozy Mystery (A Witch's Cove Mystery Book 3)*



  








*A psychic vision. Missing contestants. A witch and her pink iguana sidekick.*

Witch's Cove, the idyllic Florida beach town, is finally getting their long-awaited deputy. The problem is that no one can dig up anything on him--good or bad--and that sets off alarms for the gossip queens.

Hi, I'm Glinda Goodall, the amateur sleuth who works at the Tiki Hut Grill. The sheriff works hard and deserves good help, but is the new deputy, Nash Solano, really who he says he is? The day after he arrives, chaos descends on the town--as in, two contestants in a regional dog show go missing shortly after a psychic sees a mysterious pink aura around them.

The sheriff has been good to me and my talking pink iguana. So naturally, I have to investigate--both the deputy and the missing competitors. As is always the case, things never go as planned.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Bonfires, Barbeques and Bodies (The Arizona Summers Mysteries Book 3)*



  








Arizona Summers has three loves, running the family-owned restaurant at Moonstone Lake, helping Sheriff Keith Wesley solve crimes, and the new hobby of photography. The first of her pictures reveals a body in the woods. After closer inspection, the death is ruled murder by crossbow; just like many other bodies found over the years near Moonstone Lake. The only thing they have in common is they all hunted at Goliath Deer Reserve, and none of their possessions or their vehicles were ever seen again.

While Arizona and Sheriff Wesley try to unravel the latest crime, another mysterious gentleman enters her Aunt Sandy’s life with a questionable past. To add to her problems, her mother, Emma, disappears after taking a large amount of money from her savings account. An internet search reveals a dangerous gigolo who makes a habit of taking advantage of widows with a little money in the bank. When Arizona confronts him, she finds herself cornered and a victim of a knife attack, only to be rescued by the loveable mutt, Nutmeg, but with deadly consequences.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Eternal Frontier (The Eternal Frontier Book 1) *




  








*What if your only potential ally in a dangerous world was the one you brought to life in the lab…
And it wanted to kill you, too?*

Tag Brewer is the medical officer of an exploratory scientific vessel called the Argo. His life consists of experiments and research on all the strange alien lifeforms they encounter. He is content to explore the universe through a microscope.

All that changes when the Argo is attacked by an unknown alien ship. Tag is the sole survivor.

After crash-landing the damaged Argo, Tag is stranded on a deadly planet filled with mysterious creatures. He must figure out why the Argo was attacked and escape before his attackers return to finish the job. His only hope is to somehow find a crew that can help him—or create one from his biological artificial intelligence research.

But creating a new unpredictable intelligent lifeform is only half the battle. Convincing it to help you instead of killing you and taking command of your ship is a whole other ordeal.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*Captive: A Completely Unforgettable Heart-Thumping Mystery Thriller (Cal Rogan Mysteries Book 6)*




  








*How do you track down a lost teenager, when everyone else who has tried to find her ends up missing or dead?*

PI Cal Rogan goes to Hong Kong to search for a teenager who disappeared while on vacation. Her brother, who went looking for her, has also vanished.

As Cal investigates, he discovers that hunting for this girl is a death warrant… *and he’s next on the list.*

While Cal struggles to stay alive, his partner Nick is dealing with a blackmail case which goes horribly wrong and puts the whole firm in jeopardy.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $0

*Recalled to Life: A Sergeant Frank Hardy Mystery (The Sergeant Frank Hardy Mysteries Book 2)*




  








When Sergeant Frank Hardy is drugged and taken upriver to a secret prison he searches his memory for clues to his predicament. Has his past caught up with him again, or it something more sinister? He remembers in India during to siege of Lucknow, and his time fighting the land wars. What was it he did to bring him to this place?

The town of Palmerston North is growing as more settlers arrive, many of them Scandinavian. Mette Jensen is waiting for the right time to marry, but when Sergeant Hardy disappears she is brokenhearted, until she discovers a terrible truth.

Meanwhile, a body has washed downstream from the ranges and a stranger with a familiar face has come to town in search of his brother.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently on the house. (free)

*Rosemary's Gravy (A We Sisters Three Mystery Book 1)*




  








*Meet Rosemary Field, chemist turned private chef, in this fresh and funny romantic mystery from a USA Today bestseller.*

The day I become a murder suspect starts like any other. I'm busy prepping for a dinner party, regretting my life choices, and putting up with my diva movie star boss's antics.

But when said miserable movie star dies from an allergic reaction after eating my cooking, the police want to charge me and close the case.

To clear my reputation and stay out of prison, I have to find the real murderer. The suspect list is long (did I mention she was a rotten person?) and includes a womanizing race car driver; a powerful music producer; Hollywood's hottest leading man; and, oh yeah, Felix, the dead woman's gorgeous stepson—which gets a bit awkward when he and I start dating.

Things go from bad to worse when Felix nearly dies from food poisoning after I make him a romantic dinner.

Now I'm unhappily single, unemployed, and once again on the wrong side of the LAPD.

Salvaging an oversalted sauce? No problem. Saving my bacon while a ruggedly handsome homicide detective investigates me for murder? We'll see ...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently without charge (free).

*The Good Daughter: a gripping psychological thriller with a brilliant twist *




  








*A violent murder.
A family secret.
And a boyfriend who's not who he says he is...*
Sydney, Australia. Lawyer and companion Natalie Coommaraswamy struggles to be the good daughter her parents demand. A second-generation Sri Lankan, she’s never penetrated her family’s resolute silence surrounding their flight from Sri Lanka, and has been left with unanswered questions about where she belongs and who she can trust.
Then her best friend is found murdered. Fuelled by disinterest from the police, Natalie begins her own hunt for the murderer. But when clues point to her new lover, her carefully regulated world starts to unravel. And the truth will threaten more than her sanity…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*BUM RAP (Lassiter, Solomon & Lord Legal Thrillers Book 1)*




  








#1 AMAZON BESTSELLER "BUM RAP"

★The First "Lassiter, Solomon & Lord" Thriller★

A mysterious bar-girl goes missing from a South Beach club...
A Russian gangster is shot dead...
And Steve Solomon holds the smoking gun.

Can Jake Lassiter get Solomon off the hook?

BUM RAP is the novel that brings Lassiter together with squabbling Miami lawyers Steve Solomon and Victoria Lord. In a tale filled with startling twists, Lassiter digs deep into the underbelly of glitzy South Beach to defend a client who's not telling him the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently less than a penny. (free).

*We Were Soldiers Too: Serving As A Reagan Soldier During The Cold War*




  








*Finalist for Book of the Year Military Autobiography in 2015 and Nominated for Best First Book of the Year in 2016*

*A GRIPPING, TRUE STORY TOLD FROM THE FRONT LINES AS THE WORLD FACED THE POSSIBILITY OF NUCLEAR WAR*

This is a personal account of military service and the historical events that were happening during President Reagan's time in office as the world faced the possibility of nuclear war. The author was in the US Army from November 1980 until March 1988 which coincided with President Reagan's time in office. He quickly went from a naive seventeen year old boy to a dedicated die hard soldier ready to sacrifice his life for his country.

*˃˃˃ An assignment that likely would have been at Ground Zero of a nuclear war.*
On the verge of World War 3 and nuclear war, "We Were Soldiers Too" is about the difficult job of serving in the infantry during a very critical time of the Cold War.
Serving as the first line of defense for a Soviet invasion in Germany, he found himself assigned the responsibility of defending an area in the Fulda Gap with only one objective, to hold the advancing Soviets until reinforcements arrived.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Dark of Light (Starhawke Rising Book 1) *



  








*Save a planet. Sacrifice your future.*
For Aurora Hawke, protecting the secret of her half-human heritage has been a lifelong challenge. Taking command of her own starship and the best crew in the quadrant has been her dream. Failing at both is her nightmare. But the survival of a planet may depend on it.

With millions of lives at risk, she’ll do whatever it takes, even if revealing her unique abilities means spending the rest of her life on the run.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Cherry Pie Or Die (Baker Street Cozy Mysteries Book 1)*



  








Love mysteries with humor, good friends, and fun clues? Add in free recipes and you have the Baker Street Mysteries.

Gainesville, Pennsylvania is as American as apple pie, steeped in rich Revolutionary history, Amish settlements, ghost stories, and colonial manors. Georgie has a job as a tour group leader in the historic downtown. She knew it was a safe place to go to piece back her memories. After all, what could go wrong in a sleepy town like this?
Her first guided tour of the Three Maidens’ Manor battle site and museum proves her deathly wrong. When the power goes out mid-commentary, she has enough to handle keeping everyone calm. Until the power returns and she discovers she now has not only six panicked guests, but a mysterious dead guy to deal with. Which one of them committed murder? And, more importantly, why is she the next target? This small town mystery series is also available in large print paperback.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Moonlight Beach, Moonlight Canyon, Moonlight Rocks: The Moonlight Trilogy *



  








*The Moonlight Trilogy, by Yurie Kiri.
Three incredible tales of murder, mystery, and suspense with a paranormal twist guaranteed to keep you reading well into the night…
Moonlight Beach*
Rancho, California, is an exclusive, seaside hamlet in Los Angeles County, where the rich reside in peace and comfort, tucked away behind gates and protected by private security.
At least that’s how it used to be…
Rancho’s bougie residents no longer live in paradise. Now it’s more like hell. Sun, sand, and surf just aren’t that much fun when everything’s covered in blood.
*Moonlight Canyon*
Silver City, south of Moonlight Canyon, is known for its safe, bucolic bliss. But, lately, things have changed.
Someone, or something, is leaving half-eaten, mutilated bodies in public areas. Who or what is responsible for these gruesome attacks?
The folks in Silver City need to figure this out and fast. If something supernaturally sinister is unleashed on the town, there might not be much of a community left to save.
*Moonlight Rocks*
The desert east of Los Angeles can be a dangerous place. The rocky landscape is littered with meth labs run by drug gangs.
A space rock crashes to earth nearby. A group of Satan worshipers and other religious fanatics believe that the meteor heralds the birth of a new Messiah. The first person to reach that meteorite becomes the target of a deadly chase.
Death, disappearances, and mayhem ensue. What’s really going on? Is this the dawn of a new spiritual age, or just a bunch of psychos raging in the desert?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Gray and Guilty Sea: An Oregon Coast Mystery (Garrison Gage Series Book 1)*




  







A curmudgeon. An iconoclast. A loner. That's how people describe Garrison Gage, and that's when they're being charitable.

After his wife's brutal murder in New York, and Gage himself is beaten nearly to death, the hobbled private investigator retreats three thousand miles to the quaint coastal town of Barnacle Bluffs, Oregon. He spends the next five years in a convalescent stupor, content to bide his time filling out crossword puzzles and trying to forget that his wife's death is his fault. But all that changes when he discovers the body of a young woman washed up on the beach, and his conscience draws him back into his old occupation - forcing him to confront the demons of his own guilt before he can hope to solve the girl's murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Army of Worn Soles (The Eastern Front Trilogy Book 1) *




  







A Canadian is drafted into the Soviet Red Army during World War 2, just in time to be thrown against Nazi Germany's invasion in Operation Barbarossa. Caught in the vise of the Nazi and Communist forces, Maurice Bury concentrates on keeping his men alive as they retreat across Ukraine from the German juggernaut. Now the question is: will they escape from the hell of the POW camp before they starve to death?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Under the Nazi Heel (The Eastern Front Trilogy Book 2)*



  








Under the Nazi Heel
Walking Out of War, Book 2

For Ukrainians in 1942, the occupying Germans were not the only enemy.

Maurice Bury was drafted into the Red Army just in time to be thrown against the invading Germans in 1941. Captured and starved in a POW camp, he escaped and made his way home to western Ukraine, where the Nazi occupiers pursued a policy of starving the locals to make more “living space” for Germans.
To protect his family, Maurice joins the secret resistance. He soon finds the country faces multiple threats. Maurice and his men are up against Soviet spies, the Polish Home Army and enemies even closer to home.
Experience this seldom seen phase of World War 2 through the eyes of a man who fought and survived Under the Nazi Heel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Walking Out of War (The Eastern Front Trilogy Book 3) *




  








*Ukraine, 1944:* After the Soviets burned the Ukrainian city of Ternopyl to the ground to crush the stubborn Nazi occupiers, they rounded up every remaining Ukrainian man around for the Red Army’s final push on Germany. Maurice Bury, Canadian citizen, Ukrainian resistance fighter and intelligence officer, is thrust once again into the death struggle between Hitler’s Germany and Stalin’s USSR.

Fighting across the Baltics in the autumn of 1944 is tough and bloody. Then the Red Army enters Germany, where they’re no longer liberators—they’re the long-feared Communist horde, bent on destruction, rape and revenge. The Communists are determined to wipe Nazism from the face of the earth. And the soldiers want revenge for Germany's brutal invasion and occupation.

Maurice has determined his only way out of this hell is to survive until Nazi Germany dies, and then move home to Canada. But to do that, he’ll have to not only walk out of war, but elude Stalin’s dreaded secret police.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Cryptofauna*













*Off the coast of Norway, in the underwater bachelor pad of a dead millionaire, the apocalypse is about to begin. Somehow, this all started with an innocent can of root beer…*

Jim works as a janitor at an insane asylum in rural Idaho. Just as he’s (understandably) preparing to take his own life, he’s rudely interrupted, and tossed into a game called Cryptofauna. The bizarre contest of worldwide influence is rife with danger, like shape-shifting imps and a snake-monster the size of a city bus. But there are also lessons to be learned and friends to be made. In addition to stopping that whole apocalypse thing, playing Cryptofauna might also help Jim discover a reason to live—assuming it doesn’t kill him first.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Midnight Wings: A Science Fiction Retelling of Cinderella. (Rove City Book 1)*













In El's fantasies, she pilots a fighter jet for the intergalactic fleet. In reality, she's a mechanic whose social grid ranking guarantees she'll never advance beyond the lowest grunt work, and a slave in all but name to her cruel and self-centered stepmother and stepsisters. The most she can hope for is a few stolen moments of happiness practicing on her sisters' flight simulators, or talking to the mysterious stranger she met on an illicit night of stargazing.

When the queen announces a competition to find new pilots for the fleet, El knows this is her chance to escape. But her stepmother will never let her compete—and then she learns that her new friend, the one person she thought she could trust, was hiding a secret that changes everything between them.

It's a good thing she has a lot more friends than she thinks she does.

Exciting, fast-paced, and hopeful, this science fiction retelling of Cinderella is the first in the Rove City series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Touched by Magic: An Asian Urban Fantasy Series (Razor's Edge Chronicles Book 1)*













*I’m Apiya. No, I’m not a badass magical assassin. I’m a barber to the supernatural.*

My magic is very weak and very niche—it works best with keeping things clean.
I know. I can sense your awe at my power already. And I’m sure you can see why barbering suits me well.

Although now that I’ve mastered the art of trimming a weretiger’s regrowth, my biggest challenge is fielding the insults of the shop’s cat. Sometimes I wish I had enough magic to go deeper into the city’s magical underbelly.

You know what they say—be careful what you wish for.

Everything changes when a pair of forest fae come into the shop one night, asking for help to protect their youngling. Something’s got them properly spooked, but they won’t say what.

If it’s big and bad enough to scare the fae, it’s most definitely powerful enough to make a mouthful of me—probably a small mouthful, at that. And now that the fae have come to me, whatever’s after them is also after me.

My weak magic and a sarcastic cat for backup are unlikely to be enough to keep me alive and save the fae youngling. How the hell am I going to get out of this mess?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Falling into Magic : Destiny Falls Mystery & Magic Series Book 1*













*An accidental journey through a magic mirror. A portal to an enchanted land. A mysterious family she never knew she had. Hayden's life is upended with the wonder of Destiny Falls. But it is tainted by the danger that brought her here and that threatens her newfound family. Can Hayden and her sassy sidekick remove the threat, so that she can begin her magical new life in this captivating world?

~~~ Nominated by The Cozy Escape Book Club for BEST BOOK in the Cozy Escape Awards ~~~*


…When Hayden was a child, she lost her cat. Adults told her the cat ran away, but she knew the truth. The mirror had taken her. She knew because the mirror gave her a glimpse of an alternate world and had nearly pulled her in, so she was certain the cat had suffered that fate.

Twenty years later, Hayden discovers the secret of the mirror when she is thrust into it. She learns of an enchanted world she never knew existed, and a family she never knew she had.

But danger brought her here, and it followed her. Now, Hayden is on a mission to remove the threat, so that she can begin her magical, meaningful new life in this enchanted world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

The Connecticut Corpse Caper (Triple Threat Mysteries Book 1)













A week-long stay in a creepy Connecticut mansion is replete with hidden passageways, disappearing corpses, and quirky inheritance recipients. And if that’s not enough to make for hair-raising moments on the secluded, storm-bound estate, how about a ghost named Fred?

The stipulation in the will of Jill-Jocasta Fonne’s aunt reads: if a guest leaves early, his or her share will be divided among those remaining. The first one to leave - permanently - dies just hours after arriving.

Soon, people start dropping like flies. Donning amateur sleuth caps, Jill and her associates, Rey and Linda, attempt to solve the mystifying murders. Others jump in, and the bumbling and stumbling - and mayhem - begin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Death Of a Temptress (Slater & Norman Mysteries Book 1)













*Detective Sergeant Dave Slater is desperate to set the record straight.*

Made a scapegoat and suspended from duty because of a botched operation by the Serious Crime Unit, the small-town cop reluctantly agrees when his boss mysteriously asks him to review a missing persons case under the radar. But, despite his best efforts, Slater fears his investigation is going nowhere… until someone tries to push him under a London bus.

Now, thrown together with a seemingly hopeless new partner DS Norman Norman, Slater wonders if he’s being set up to fail all over again. Before they know it the pair become entangled in a complex web of lies and deceit, with high-ranking colleagues and a wealthy banker on the long list of suspects. Finally, they realise this could be their one and only chance to put the record straight. But are they about to put more than their careers on the line…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

IMPERFECT BURIALS













*"Sharp writing, clever storytelling and rich with historical intrigue." IMPERFECT BURIALS is a winner."
Chad Zunker, Bestselling Author of* _*HUNT THE LION*_

*"The dialogue pops off the page." Carrie Healy, National Public Radio

" ... with the efficiency of Hemingway, the gravitas of Steinbeck, and the historical research of Michener."
Telly Halkias, Manchester Journal*

With Soviet troops threatening to crush Poland's 1989 drive for democracy, US journalist Finn Waters slips into Russia to solve a 50-year-old war crime. Proving it was Stalin who ordered WWII's most horrific massacre could unite the world against a tottering Soviet Union. And with a shove from Washington, millions of Eastern Europeans could go free. The Cold War could be won. In a whirlwind three-day trip, Finn and a triple agent from Belarus track down an old NKVD murderer who knows too much.

Of course, if Finn's wife or his editor finds out he has become an international thief, they will kill him. The Soviets, on the other hand, don't use clichés; they truly want him dead. When, without warning, the US denies Finn's existence, it seals his fate as a spy without a country, as a man who will forever be looking for a way home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Taming the Panzers: Monty’s tank battalions 3rd RTR at war













*During the desperate days of May 1940 that ended with the fall of France, the 3rd Battalion Royal Tank Regiment was sent to Calais in support of 30th Infantry Brigade, where it played a vital role in the week-long defence of Calais.*

In helping to stem the inexorable advance of German panzers, the battalion was uniquely praised by Churchill for giving the BEF much-needed extra time for the crucial evacuation from Dunkirk’s beaches to be put into effect.

Reformed and refitted by the spring of 1941, 3 RTR returned to Europe to fight the panzers once again, this time in the ill-fated Greek campaign, where it became the only RTR unit to see combat. The battalion fought a costly withdrawal action against the Germans, losing its entire complement of tanks, but still managed to inflict casualties on the enemy during the retreat. Hitler was furious: the six-week Greek campaign had delayed Operation _Barbarossa_, allowing the Russian armies time to re-group before the panzers reached Moscow.

The surviving officers and men of 3 RTR embarked for Egypt at the end of April where they came under the command of General Montgomery. 3 RTR fought again in all the main North African desert battles, including the major turning point engagements at Alam Haifa and El Alamein.

Moving back to north-west Europe to join the invasion in June 1944, 3 RTR was in the thick of all the desperate battles in Normandy after its arrival on 17 June. The unit took part in the ‘Great Swan’ to capture Amiens and Antwerp, then provided right flank protection in Operation _Market Garden_. It helped to halt the panzers in the Ardennes and, as the only RTR unit in the British Army to be equipped with brand new Comet tanks, took part in the many river crossing battles on its way to the Baltic — and on to the end of the war in Europe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

On Full Automatic: Surviving 13 Months in Vietnam













*Vietnam 1967-68*

Eighteen-year-old Marine recruit William V. Taylor Jr. and his brother Marines are assembled into a new reaction force that is immediately tested in the fire of a bloody conflict known as Operation Beaver Cage. After a traumatic first fight, they push through back-to-back operations with little time to rest or reflect. Those who survive will return home ensnared by everlasting memories of a real, but entirely surreal nightmare. Now after more than fifty years of holding everything in, Taylor shares his experience in explicit and often horrific detail and with a reverent honor for those Marines who did not live to tell the tale.

Taylor reveals what it truly means to walk the path of a warrior, to sacrifice, and to live a lifetime with the memories of a war—seeking answers to the question, “Was it worth it?"


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*No Safe Spaces: Marines in Vietnam*












Follow a 17 year old Marine recruit through Marine Corps boot camp at Parris island and a combat tour in Vietnam. The gripping accounts of ambushes in the jungle, firefights in rice paddies, and night watches in listening posts. There is humor, horror, sadness at the loss of friends and primal fear. There is also bravery. During the entire Vietnam war, only one platoon in the US Marine Corps was awarded the Meritorious Unit Citation. The engagement that brought about that distinction resulted in the members of that platoon being awarded a Medal of Honor, a Navy Cross, three Silver Stars, and a number of Bronze Stars. You will feel as if you were present when an understrength squad attacked an enemy force that outnumbered them fifteen to one, in order to prevent a rocket attack against the airbase in Da Nang. You will meet the young men, most of them still in their teens, who fought that brutal war.

An expanded version of the best selling first edition. This second edition adds boot camp and infantry training. Three of the Parris Island drill instructors his boot camp platoon served in Vietnam at the same time as the recruits they trained. Two of them were killed in action. Members of the boot camp platoon, including the drill instructors, fought and died in battles from Da Nang to Khe Sanh. One drill instructor was a platoon sergeant whose unit was almost wiped out on the ghost patrol during the seige of Khe Sanh.

This was a time when Marine infantry units experiened casualty rates approaching 85%.

There were no safe spaces.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Boot Camp: The Making of a United States Marine *













Perhaps it’s the iconic dress blues or the mystique of Boot Camp as is portrayed in popular film, but when you look into the eyes of a Marine, you will see an intensity that is seldom matched. Marines are just different, but why are they?

In its recruit training, known as “Boot Camp,” The United States Marine Corps nearly replicates the level of stress, fear, and intensity of combat. It is this experience which separates Marines from other branches of the U.S. military and instills a lifelong pride within its members.

If you are drawn to the Marine Corps or perhaps have the title of “Marine” for yourself, then follow this journey onto the hot training grounds of Parris Island and read the thoughts of a Marine recruit. You are invited to United States Marine Corps Recruit training, where a recruit’s world is ruled by intensity and violence of action.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

First Flyght (The Flyght Series Book 1)













*Her future is brighter than the stars. But one betrayal will change everything…*

Vivian Kawabata can't wait to claim her privileged destiny. But when the heir to the family agricultural empire finds her bank account empty while shopping for expensive shoes, she’s horrified to discover that her own brother has financially stabbed her in the back. To stand a chance of restoring her rightful place in the universe, the honest and rule-following Vivian may have to break a few intergalactic laws.

After securing an old ship from her aunt, Vivian takes on two new roles: a sexy heiress collecting eligible husbands and a hard-nosed captain rebuilding a lost fortune by any means necessary. Completely out of her depth, she'd be sunk without the help of a relationship broker, a handsome ex-boyfriend, a hacker with a heart of gold, and the other potential partners she meets along the way. With a business that runs the razor’s edge between trade and smuggling, can the former high-society socialite get the money she needs or will her brazen ambition lead to a deadly crash landing?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Finding the Vanguard (Colony Ship Vanguard Book 1)












Now expanded, enhanced, and re-edited as of December 4, 2017

The Colony Ship Vanguard was one of seven colony ships launched from a damaged Earth in a desperate plan to carry human settlers to Earth equivalent worlds. The voyages would take generations, and the people on board, as well as the flora and fauna in huge biological habitats had to be stable. But something happened on the way.

Now, over one hundred years later, Earth is all but dead. People survive only in Dome 17. Gretchen and Paul are one of the teams who partake in a risky and dangerous mission to try to recover a colony ship. They will be using two unproven technologies: faster-than-light travel and teleportation. Each of those have significant limits. But the missions to the colony ships are humanity’s final hope for long term survival.

What will Gretchen and Paul encounter while they are trying to find the Vanguard?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*CRIMSON LUCRE: Debut novel of the EPSILON Sci-Fi Thriller series*













*A propulsive Sci-Fi thriller with the right mix of adventure, emotional resonance, and speculative science … reads like Dean Koontz meets Andy Weir.*
~ Susan Furlong - _Shattered Justice, A New York Times Top Crime Novel of the Year_

Dallas Gordon and the Prospector 1 crew race to Mars to stake EPSILON’s claim to the Red Planet’s unlimited mineral wealth. But they are not alone. Unscrupulous rivals conspire to stop them and secure Mars’ wealth for themselves—by any means necessary.
The year is 2035. The first human-crewed mission races to Mars to mine Rare Earth Elements - vital components of everything electronic. EPSILON, the world’s leading autonomous vehicle maker, will be the first to plant a human--and their corporate--footprint on Martian soil. EPSILON’s crewless missions have established a base on Mars to enable Mission Commander Dallas Gordon and his 5-person crew to mine the untapped lucrative riches waiting there.
Back on Earth, Flight Operations Director Ann Waters monitors Prospector 1’s progress but discovers the craft is a million miles off course. The cause? Sabotage by an ex-employee-turned-hacker contracted to end both the mission and the crew’s lives. Gordon manages to get back on course, only to crash-land on Mars. The team struggles to traverse the rugged Martian terrain to reach Prospector Base before they run out of oxygen. Separated by over 200 million miles, can Ann and Dallas uncover the technological and robotic traps set by the hacker on Mars? Can they discover the motive behind this diabolical effort – corporate greed or international intrigue?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Fairway to Arms in Hemingway Hills Seaview Cottages Cozy Mystery #4 (re-edited)*













*There's big trouble at The Blue Haven Resort & Spa. It's time to go for the G.O.L.D. again!*

There's been a serious mishap on the golf course at the exclusive Hemingway Hills Country Club at the Blue Haven Resort & Spa. During a brazen heist, a cache of arms is stolen from the guards who patrol the private enclave. A man is found dead on the fairway, but it's not clear if he was in on the heist or not.

One of Marty Monroe's old contacts at the resort begs the Grand Old Lady Detective [G.O.L.D.] agency for help. When they learn the identity of the murdered man, how can they say no to the request to investigate another dangerous crime? Nothing is as it seems as secrets are revealed--even some about Charly. 

Grab your copy of book 4 in the delightful Seaview Cottages Cozy Mystery series by USA Today and Wall Street Journal bestselling author, Anna Celeste Burke. Join G.O.L.D. and Charly's Angels as they try to unravel the mystery.

Absolutely delicious recipes included.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Liver Let Die (A Jordan McAllister Mystery Book 1)*












Jordan McAllister dreams of becoming a popular sports columnist but gets stuck in a po-dunk town writing personal ads for a small time newspaper. When she's offered a chance to fill in for a local food critic off on sick leave, she jumps at the chance rationalizing that it's one step closer to her dream. However, when a dead body is found underneath her apartment stairwell with her name and number along with it, she becomes the prime suspect, as well as the main course on the murder menu.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Second Life (Will Finch Mystery Thriller Series Book 4)













*1978, Jonestown.
909 dead—two children survive.
Where are they now?*

SECOND LIFE weaves the dark world of PHILIP KERR into the cat-and-mouse chase of Jeffery Deaver's THE BODIES LEFT BEHIND.

*“A great thriller that will have you on the edge of your seat.”
— J. Bronder*

Two children scramble through a remote jungle to escape the madness of Jonestown. When they return to America they’re given new names. A fresh start. Almost forty years later Will Finch stumbles across an abandoned Armani jacket. He soon learns that the jacket holds a secret. A cryptic message that tears his life apart and threatens to make him the latest victim of the Jonestown massacre.

Inspired by true events, Second Life will keep you bolted to your chair until you reach the final sentence.

“The children went first, died first. But imagine if two escaped, returned to the US, were given new identities, the chance of a ‘second life.’ How would it all turn out? Would they escape the memory of Jonestown, embrace the rituals of a normal life, grow up, have families, pay taxes, argue with the TV … or would they become occult messengers of the fatal theosophy preached by the Reverend Jim Jones? This is the question, the premise of D.F. Bailey’s latest psychological thriller with a twist, Second Life.”
— Lawrence Russell, author of Radio Brazil


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Forever Mine: Cozy Mystery Series (Amber Reed Mystery Book 3)*













A movie star stalker. A mountain ski lodge dripping in luxury. A moment that changes everything.

Stalkers, shootings and sassy special agents. All part of being famous, right? Well, they are for Oscar-winning actress Amelia Kingston when she starts getting deeply disturbing and threatening notes left by a stalker. When her boyfriend Ty is shot she calls in the Celebrity Crimes Investigation Agency (CCIA) the elite agency that specializes in solving crimes for the rich and famous.

The CCIA send new recruit Amber Reed and her rather handsome special agent partner Charlie undercover to Amelia’s luxury mountain chalet to investigate.

Circumstances force the agency to pull Charlie off the case, meaning Amber has a new crime-fighting partner to try and catch the stalker with – and he’s trouble with a capital T! He throws Amber’s life into chaos, making her question herself and her abilities as well as her relationship with Charlie.

Can the two of them manage to pull together and stop the stalker before anyone else gets shot?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Solo Players: An Action Thriller*













*Mystery is the secret behind the power of Solo, a highly covert organization of assassins, whose most senior members don’t even know who they work for.*

Solo chooses its missions carefully and carries them out under the cover of innocent events or accidents. The only condition: the assassination must serve the good of the Jewish people.

Mikey is tasked with the simple mission of guarding a famous actress, but finds himself right in the middle of an international affair when a British minister is found dead.

As secrets from the past begin to surface and good friends are revealed as enemies, Solo’s hit list continues to lengthen. How is Mikey connected to these strange events? And should he be concerned about his own fate?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The French Girl: A Rex Dalton Thriller*













Rex Dalton and his best friend, Digger, the former military dog, are looking forward to a trouble-free holiday on the idyllic islands of Vanuatu in the South Pacific Ocean. Swimming, playing on the beach, fishing, and hikes. Nothing but the laid-back lifestyle for the two of them.

Then Digger introduces Rex to a beautiful French girl, not once, but twice. Soon, Rex and the girl become good friends. Then she disappears, and Rex is accused of having something to do with it.

Thus, begins a series of dramatic and life-threatening events with international repercussions with Rex, Digger and the French girl in the center of it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

Dönitz: The Last Führer (Peter Padfield's Second World War)














*Now updated with a new postscript, this is the definitive biography of Grand Admiral Karl Dönitz, one of the major commanders of the Second World War.*

Regarded by his admirers as being among the greatest of all German war leaders (and by his detractors as the ‘Devil’s Admiral’), as supreme commander of the navy he was responsible for the staggering death toll incurred by the young men he sent out in U-boats to fight the Battle of the Atlantic. It was these attacks that threatened to cut the Allies’ shipping lifeline and caused Churchill to confess in his memoirs that U-boats were the only thing that caused him real anxiety.

But this revealing book is more than a study of war at sea; it is a portrait of a dedicated officer, corrupted by his need for a cause and a leader to serve – Dönitz discovered both in Adolf Hitler, who, finding Dönitz his most loyal supporter and confidant, appointed him his successor, the last leader of the Third Reich.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Vietnam Anthem: What The War Gave Me*













A Vietnam Anthem' is a different kind of war story, a look at what effect the war in Southeast Asia had on the author, and countless soldiers like him. The war in Vietnam shaped and molded many young men and women in ways bad...and good. The author, a helicopter pilot in Vietnam, describes the man he once was, and the man he became following his service in Vietnam.
In his case, the change was profound: Edgington had aspired to be a Catholic priest. His life goal was to be anointed a priest, posted to a foreign land where the poor and needy would welcome him into their midst, and where he could assist them in their physical and spiritual needs. Instead, he was anointed an Army Warrant Officer, posted to just such a foreign land where people were not welcoming, and where he found himself a witness to the killing and mayhem of war. The cognitive dissonance and radical difference turned him into a cynical, judgmental man, and affected him for many years.
In 'A Vietnam Anthem,' Byron Edgington explores the other side of those differences, recognizing the benefits he gained from his service in Vietnam. One of the major benefits was his career in aviation. As a medical rescue pilot for twenty years, Edgington fulfilled his long-ago aspiration to help people when they most needed help. As he writes in A Vietnam Anthem, 'If something, or someone, good or bad, contributes such a monumental impact on our lives it must be acknowledged, I believe, and it’s never too late.'
'A Vietnam Anthem' serves as the author's reflection on the war he witnessed as a young man, the profound doubts and cynicism that crushed his spirit for many years afterward and the final realization that his experience in Vietnam gave him the life of service he'd once desired.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*In The Field Vietnam and My Letters Home *











IN THE FIELD is a draftee’s view of the war, looking from the mud up, as told in 7 months of almost daily letters to his new bride.

These very personal letters provide us with a unique perspective. With candid observations and comment on Army life and combat, the land and its people, the issues of the day, his efforts to cope with a hostile environment, and as a new and absent husband establish a solid relationship with his wife. It is much like going to war, lots of new and exciting/terrifying moments mixed with boredom.

If you did not have the opportunity to serve in Vietnam but wondered “what was it like?” these letters will provide you with great insight.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Vietnam: A Tale Of Two Tours*













A U.S. Army helicopter pilot's candid first-hand account and photos of his Vietnam experience in the air and on the ground at the height of US troop strength (1969-70) and then again when he returned for a second tour of duty at the very end of the war (1972-73). It is a non-political description of what life was really like for him and others who served with him in Vietnam.
The author describes a first tour in the Central Highlands while assigned to the 4th Infantry Division as a pilot in an Assault Helicopter Company flying the UH-1H (Huey) and later during his first tour as an OH-6A Light Observation Helicopter (LOH) pilot assigned to an Infantry Brigade. The book includes a description of combat assaults, the Cambodian Invasion, ground an air tactics, people he met and worked with, helicopter operations, rescues, combat in the air and on the ground, leadership, unit life and living at four different locations, everyday camp life and conditions, as well as many vignettes as to things both good and bad he witnessed during his first tour.
The author continues his book with a history of his second tour around Saigon while assigned to an Air Cavalry Troop and how much the war and other things had changed from his first tour. Events recounted include the Air Cavalry Troop mission and life at Bien Hoa, the cease fire and post-cease fire support missions, moving to Saigon and experiences living there, meeting his former enemy, the prisoner of war exchange, being shot down after the cease fire began, and being on the final flight out of combat troops that closed out the war for America. He closes with his overall reflections on his wartime service.
A must read for those who want to know what it was really like to be there without the hype, politics, or hidden agenda that usually is part of any Vietnam War story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Chariots in the Sky: A Story About U.S. Army Assault Helicopter Pilots at War in Vietnam*













*Lam Son 719. The final major offensive operation of the Vietnam War.
Sixty days.
750 helicopters.
Who wants to be the last man killed in Vietnam?*

Take a harrowing ride with dedicated combat helicopter pilot Captain Taylor St. James and his aircrew. Follow the Eagles, a Huey assault company with the 101st Airborne Division, through A Shau Valley, Khe Sanh, Quang Tri Province, Hue, DMZ, North Vietnam and Laos. Experience combat missions in the air, and rocket attacks and sapper in the wire on the ground.
But the North Vietnamese aren’t the only enemy. Endure an intense Army commander more interested in personal glory than the safety of his men. Add mechanical problems, bad weather, and human error--a recipe for disaster for Captain St. James and his men. This is their story.

*Chariots in the Sky is a must-read for readers who enjoy ...*

Nonstop action, suspense, thrillers, and war movies
Understanding the experiences of pilots and aircrews during the Vietnam War.
Learning about America’s military aviation history and battles
Books like _We Were Soldiers Once and Young_ by Harold G. Moore and Band Of Brothers by Stephen E. Ambrose, and series books by Lee Child and Jack Carr
*Available in Kindle and paperback.

More about Lam Son 719*
This historical campaign occurred in February and March 1971 and involved the 101st Airborne Division-- an entire fleet of 750 helicopters flying in and out of Laos--supporting South Vietnamese forces. More helicopters were shot down in battle and sustained damage than any other period during the Vietnam War, making it the costliest period of helicopter warfare in history to date.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*A **Berry Deadly Welcome: A Humorous Cozy Mystery (Kylie Berry Mysteries Book 1)*













*Welcome to Sarah’s Eatery, where the food is to-die-for!*

Escaping a dreadful marriage and an angry ex-husband, Kylie Berry moves to the small town of Camden Falls, Kentucky, to run her cousin’s café, Sarah’s Eatery. Only one problem: Kylie can’t cook to save her life, and the longtime chef walks out on Kylie’s first day.

*"Winters will have you giggling into your book!"*

Answering the call for a new chef, in walks lovely Rachel Summers, a friendly local brownie-addict who immediately gets the job. But when Rachel is found dead a few hours later, all fingers point to Kylie and her killer brownies.

Could Kylie have made a major kitchen blunder and poisoned the woman? Did a bitter former employee tamper with her pantry? Or was there more to Rachel than the kind smile and eager-to-please attitude she sported at the interview?

With the help of the few remaining café regulars, Kylie sets out on a journey to uncover the truth behind who killed Rachel Summers!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*The Big Blind: A hilarious and spicy mystery adventure (Nadia Wolf Book 1)*













*It’s all fun and games until someone gets murdered.*

Nadia Wolf has one wish: Win the World Poker Tournament and collect the one-million dollar prize. Beating Caleb, who challenges her poker career, wouldn't hurt either.

However, the tournament goes sideways when someone is murdered, and the prize money disappears in front of a live audience. Not one witness sees where the money went nor who killed the victim.

In a twist of fate, Nadia teams up with the casino’s sinfully handsome CEO in an attempt to find the missing prize and to solve a perilous mystery that plagues the casino. With Greyson’s overwhelming allure, Nadia has to keep her head in the game and her hands to herself.

With Caleb and Greyson claiming a stake; Nadia’s career, life, and heart will never be the same again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*P**ower in the Blood (John Jordan Mysteries Book 1)*













A missing mom and a suspicious death force a reluctant detective out of self-imposed exile in this fast-paced mystery thriller with heart.

Detective John Jordan thought he had put murder investigation behind him for good—his own good. Leaving Atlanta, he returns to Florida in search of the serenity that has so long eluded him.

Until he witnesses the shocking and bizarre death of an inmate in state prison custody and is asked to find a missing mom by her young children. John realizes he can't run from his true calling any longer. Now he must determine if the suspicious death he witnessed is murder, accident, or suicide and what really happened to Candace Miles on the night she vanished off the face of the earth—even if it costs him his life to do so.

Start reading this exciting, stand-alone whodunit today and see why millions of readers adore John Jordan.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Big Goodbye: A Jimmy "Soldier" Riley Noir Novel (Soldier Mysteries Series, Book 1)*













*A vulnerable young woman being followed. A PI determined to protect her. Former lovers embroiled in an intense mystery thriller fraught with intrigue and danger. A sexy, romantic, suspenseful ride through the atmospheric 1940s for fans of film noir and the classic hard-boiled detective novel.*

Someone is following Lauren Lewis.

She ducks into the office of PI, Jimmy “Soldier” Riley, not to hire him, but to find out if he’s the one following her. Back when they were lovers he told her if he ever decided to, she’d never know he was there.

It’s1940’s Panama City, Florida. The world is at war, and the growing panhandle paradise is doing its part. Tyndall Field is training pilots. Wainwright Shipyard is building battleships. The Naval Section Base is protecting vessels in the Gulf. The Dixie Sherman Hotel is hosting celebrities such as Clark Gable. Harry Lewis, a wealthy banker, is running for mayor, unaware his wife is running for her life.

With a secret to hide and a husband running for mayor in a city exploding and expanding like no other time in history, Lauren doesn’t want trouble, but she’s about to get a double-barrel full of it. Only one man can help her, and though it might destroy him, he doesn’t mind. Better to die than be the walking wounded.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*M**y Vietnam Education: Or How to Conduct Original Research Without Really Trying*












This book is about my 12-month tour in the Vietnam War during 1969-1970. The book begins with my decision to enlist in the U.S. Army after college and covers events during my tour and eventual homecoming. Highlights include a number of close calls, a major battle, and some of the human consequences of war. Humor appears where appropriate. The draft manuscript has 22 chapters with a prologue and epilog. Only recently have I realized how much this war experience influenced the remainder of my life which is why I decided to write the book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*S**urveyor: Book 1 in the Corps of Discovery Series*













*JOIN THE CORPS AND EXPLORE NEW PLANETS. EXPERIENCE ADVENTURE IN FARAWAY LANDS*

The _Corps of Discovery_ goes where most men fear to tread - unexplored alternate worlds!

Bill Clark thought he had joined the _Corps_ to explore new planets, only to find out there was a lot more to it than that. As the journey continues, Bill begins to wonder if he'll be able to survive on these new worlds. Is his life really worth joining the _Corps_? Who and why is somebody trying to kill him?

Join Bill in the multiverse as he finds out that adventure generally means someone else in danger in a faraway land, and he's on the adventure of his life. A great read for lovers of action and adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*PRIVATEER*













Humanity has spread to the stars. Tye Williams a young graduate from the United Earth Forces Fighter Academy receives his first posting aboard the UEF cruiser, Rising Star.
His deployment and that of the cruisers crew is to sort out pirate and mercenary activity which has plagued many systems.
Little does he know his future is sealed in events which will catapult him into an adventure he could never of dreamed of. One of romance, fortune and danger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**HE DESTROYER OF WORLDS: "An Answer to Every Question"*













*COSMIC DRAGONS .vs. ALIEN DINOSAURS with interference from angels, demons, gods, and goddesses from all of mythology!
___*

Winner of the Authors Circle *"Fiction Book of the Year Award"*
Winner of the *"Firebird Book Award for Fiction" (Overall/Grand-Prize Winner)*
Winner of the *"NABE Pinnacle Book Achievement Award for Fiction- Mythology"*
Winner of the *"Pencraft Book Award for Science-Fiction" Runner-Up*
Winner of the *"Pencraft Book Award for Supernatural Fiction" 2nd-Place*
Honorable Mention (4th) for the *"Readers Favorite International Book Award for Fiction- Mythology"*
Winner of the *"Firebird Book Award for Fiction- Mythology"*
Winner of the "*Literary Titan Gold Award" for Science-Fiction*
*___

An all-seeing T-Rex recalls the violent and tragic history of the cosmos including Heaven's War, the Titan War, Ragnarok, and the Apocalypse. These catastrophic events converge as gods, goddesses, angels, and demons from all of mythology take sides in a war between ALIEN DINOSAURS and COSMIC DRAGONS!*

It's a novel over 20 years in the making! You'll love this it because of its powerful and complex characters, multi-layered drama, action-packed battles, and high-stakes story!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Playing In The Rain: A Post-Apocalyptic Suspense Novel (Escape Series Book 1)*












When the effects of a hypnosis inducing drug fade, April slowly begins a conscious awakening. Memories of her past are unclear and she has no recollection of her identity or her whereabouts.As the days slip by, April realizes there is more to life than existing when she is introduced to an occupant who does just that—her sister. The more she learns about her environment the more she wants to escape.Will April remember her past, her sister? Will she have the courage to leave? And if she does, where will she go?Experience through April’s eyes her struggle to remember and her determination to escape in this sci-fi, post-apocalyptic, suspense story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*S**HERLOCK HOLMES AND THE GIANT RAT OF SUMATRA a gripping mystery inspired by the work of Sir Arthur Conan Doyle*













*Autumn 1898. London. A scandal in the making.*

Dockworkers are stunned by the arrival of the _Matilda Briggs_, a long overdue tea cutter returning from Calcutta. Abandoned by its crew, the dust-covered vessel has seems to have drifted into a vacant berth guided by *an unseen hand*.

*The only member of the crew aboard is a lone cabin boy in the throes of death, following a murderous attack.* The ship’s log has also vanished without a trace. All that remains is a series of indecipherable markings have been scratched into the ship’s decking.

Sherlock Holmes and his faithful Watson are called to divest the _Matilda Briggs_ of its secrets, only to be subtly warned off by the ship’s insurers. Then a young man appears at 122B Baker Street with a mysterious packet from his missing father — who disappeared journeying to London from Calcutta. *A confounding conspiracy seems set to boil over*.

What was in the cargo besides innocent tea chests? Will the violence and rebellion that follow shift the tides from the favour of the Great Detective?

*Is the world finally ready for this tale?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Little Bit Witchy (A Riddler's Edge Cozy Mystery #1)*













There has most definitely _not _been a murder on the Riddler's Express.
Aisling Smith is about to try out for a new job - a job writing for a paper she's never heard of. But seeing as she's currently writing classified ads and obituaries, it would be foolish not to give it a shot.

Riddler's Edge might be a small town, but it's definitely not boring. The train hasn't even pulled into the station, and already a woman has been murdered.

According to the grumpy but gorgeous Detective Quinn, the passenger's death wasn't a murder at all. He insists that Bathsheba Brookes died of a nut allergy. Aisling doesn't believe it for a minute. She intends to discover the real story - a difficult challenge, considering the town's inhabitants seem to be keeping some very big secrets.

Riddler's Edge is a town where people wear sunglasses after dark, and creatures howl in the woods. It's also a town where, despite the strange occurrences, Aisling feels right at home.

But even if she gets to the bottom of Bathsheba's death, Aisling might not get to be the Daily Riddler's newest reporter. There's one final, mysterious test that she must pass - a test carried out by the newspaper's owner. And Aisling suspects he might be looking for more than just a journalist ...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Orange Thyme Death: A Cozy Murder Mystery (Dolphin Bay Cozy Mystery Series Book 2)*













*Body at Bookstore Baffles Dolphin Bay*

When a local man is found dead at Bayside Books, Anna Butler becomes implicated in a second murder. Her past connection with the victim raises a red flag the police cannot ignore. The Firecrackers start working to clear Anna of the ridiculous allegations.

The Butler women are immersed in more turmoil as the grand opening of Anna's cafe is postponed and her dreams are threatened once again. As the murder investigation takes a bizarre turn, a certain ex-police chief provides the only bright spot in Anna's life.

Meanwhile, Mayor Lara, Anna's nemesis, continues to breathe down her neck, promising dire consequences.


Orange Thyme Death is a sensational pageturner that will keep you guessing and leave you amazed at an ending you didn't see coming.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Murder By Chocolate (A Bite-sized Bakery Cozy Mystery Book 1)*













*What’s the worst that can go wrong on a date? Murder...*

Ruby Holmes wants to travel, sell delicious baked treats from her food truck, and never stay in one place for too long. Then the unexpected happens: upon arriving in Carmel Springs, Maine, she’s asked on a blind date by a handsome fisherman. When Ruby goes to meet him, she finds his dead body instead.

A murderer has struck, and the cunning detective who ‘runs’ the town names her as the prime suspect. Ruby can’t run, but staying might mean falling victim herself. Can she solve the murder in time?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dead End: A Kaitlyn Willis Road Signs Mystery Series (Kaitlyn Willis Road Signs Mysteries Book 1)*













*Meet Kaitlyn Willis, a Code Enforcement officer for the City of Cedar Grove, Washington. Kaitlyn loves routine, the simple life, and living and working in the city she loves. And of course, pizza. And ice cream.*
While investigating a nuisance complaint, Kaitlyn stumbles on more than rusty cars and piles of trash. Instead she finds an appalling case of animal hoarding—and a dead body. Kaitlyn gets pulled into the investigation, partly to banish the visions of neglected animals and also to stay off the suspect list. But a murder in HER town doesn’t sit right.

Simultaneously, she’s helping her best friend through a tumultuous breakup, managing a huge stray cat who adopted her, and fending off the attention of a guy she’s known since childhood. Having lusty thoughts for the head detective on the case isn’t making life any easier. As Kaitlyn talks to neighbors and friends of the “animal house,” it’s clear there’s something afoot in this neighborhood and it may be tied to the city’s revitalization plan.

In the week ahead, Kaitlyn will fear for her job, wonder which of her co-workers she can trust, and end up being trapped by a killer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Maple Lane Cozy Mysteries: Books 1 - 3*













*Murder in Maple Falls!*

From the moment Maddie Flynn comes home to Maple Falls mysteries are attracted to her like bees to honey. Her grandad must have known she'd be dragged into solving them, otherwise why would he have given her so many tools?

She can see beyond what's in front of her and take care of herself but it’s not as though she wants the drama. After all, she has a bakery to run.

But how can she turn her back on the people of Maple Falls when they need her?

With her friends, aka the Girlz, her sweet Gran and one bossy cat, not to mention the cute sheriff, Maddie doesn't have to sift through the clues on her own. Only why do there have to be so many.

If only solving murder were as easy as apple pie!

If you love Murder She wrote, you’ll enjoy Maddie’s style because she’s not taking no for an answer either.

The Maple Lane Mysteries are light, cozy mysteries featuring a quirky cat-loving bakery owner who discovers she’s a talented amateur sleuth.

*Included are the first 3 books in the series:*

Book 1 - Apple pie and Arsenic

Book 2 - Bagels and Blackmail

Book 3 - Cookies and Chaos


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Season of Malice (Detective Kendall Halsrud Series Book 4)*













Suspensefully enjoyable.

Season of Malice, the fourth book in the standalone suspense series starring Detective Kendall Halsrud.

Her wedding planned for New Year’s Eve has Detective Kendall Halsrud looking forward to the holiday season. Recently disciplined for involving non-professionals in a case she was working, Kendall is dismayed to find out that her friend is interested in her newest assignment when Brynn befriends the wife of a murder victim. After two seemingly unrelated deaths, Kendall must put off her wedding and risk a friendship in order to stop a killer.

If you love your suspense with a strong female protagonist and an exciting plot, you’ll love Season of Malice.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Trident Conspiracy: A Gripping Vigilante Justice Thriller (Jess Montgomery Thrillers Book 1) *













*Twelve-year-old Abby Montgomery is gone…*
A Saturday morning stop at South Ridge Bank with her aunt, intelligence analyst, Jess Montgomery, sends the family on a high-stakes rescue mission to save Abby after she's kidnapped in a bank heist.

The kidnappers want one thing, and one thing only – an invention that’s so secret it’s a matter of national security.

Jess has nowhere to turn. Involving the police will get Abby, and probably the rest of the family, killed.

Can Jess save her niece and protect the secret that she’s been entrusted with? Can she get justice for the family in the process?

If you love Tom Clancy, L. T. Ryan and Mark Dawson, you’ll love the first book in the Jess Montgomery vigilante thriller series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Virtual Trail (The Sean Kruger Series Book 7)*













*From the award-winning and best-selling author, J.C. Fields comes the seventh book in The Sean Kruger Series.*

*Now retired from the FBI, Sean Kruger is bored and restless. When the current President of the United States asks Kruger to investigate the murder of a campaign worker, he jumps at the chance, but quickly finds himself fighting a foreign adversary working to undermine democratic free elections.*

MIT graduate student, Danny Barton is a quiet man. A man more comfortable pursuing academic achievement than monetary success. In a quest to finance his academic pursuits, he takes a position within a political campaign to analyze voting data. It will be a fatal decision.

When a hit-and-run accident robs Danny of his future, retired FBI profiler Sean Kruger is asked to investigate. As Kruger digs into the young man's past, he finds a brilliant mathematician who has developed a system for predicting election results. He also discovers that on the night of Danny Barton's accident, the young man carried a laptop computer. A computer which is now missing.

As Kruger digs deeper into Barton's death, he finds a deadly trail of international deception, political greed and animminent danger to American democracy. And the return of an old foe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Knight Before Chaos (Enigma Series Book 6)*















Captain Hunter believed watching Tessa Scott’s children for one night would be an easy assignment while she traveled to the airport in Reno to pick up her parents. What he hadn’t considered was how much they resembled miniature, domestic terrorists. The former Delta officer discovers, outmaneuvering the Taliban was child’s play compared to keeping three kids from falling victim to a group of not-so-smart burglars. But with their flare for the dramatic and enough plastic firepower to make Darth Vader tremble, the children help Chase make this Christmas one they’ll never forget.

A snowstorm delays Tessa’s parents’ flight for twenty-four hours. Although doubts of leaving Captain Hunter, to protect her children from themselves for a few hours, she discovers the night is filled with surprises and they are in the crosshairs. When a notorious Irish assassin convinces Tessa that a contract has been placed on Captain Hunter’s life, she is forced to break the law in order to protect those she loves. The clock is ticking and the highway has closed over the mountain. Stealing a snowplow from the State Highway Department, kidnapping an FBI agent and trusting a not so saintly priest hunted by the Russian mob, feels like Tessa may be wearing an orange jumpsuit for Christmas.

Another action-packed adventure with Tessa Scott and Captain Hunter as they create a new kind of Christmas holiday filled with chaos, Christmas humor and unpredictable outcomes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Brotherhood of the Fin: A Coast Guard Rescue Swimmer's Story*













From an early age I craved adventure, that adrenaline rush. I found it when I joined the Coast Guard in 1986, near the beginning of the Helicopter Rescue Swimmer Program. I eagerly signed up for what many considered the impossible. And was welcomed and mentored by living legends like Larry Farmer, Scott Dyer, Jeff Tunks (and so many others). I was just an average kid, filled with raw emotion, flaws and anger. It was in this organization - this family - where I was molded, scolded, hardened and sharpened into the pointy end of a rescue spear.

Rescue swimmers are few in number and I am proud to have spent my life’s defining moments as a member of this fraternity. A fraternity known as the Brotherhood of the Fin.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*M**urder & the Rock Star (Myrtle Grove Garden Club Mystery Book 6)*













It’s Saturday night and tearoom owner Jesse Camden is finally having her first real date with the hunky sheriff Joe Tyler—and it’s going great until a drunk blonde stirs up a fight on the dance floor that then continues into the parking lot and forces Joe into his role as sheriff.

Early the next morning one of the combatants is found dead in a local B&B, and Jesse is drawn into the mystery when the drunk blonde turns out to be young rock star and hometown darling Chrissy Blaze, who has close ties to half the Garden Club, including Jesse’s mother Sophia.

Soon, the investigation is awash with suspects, all with a reason to want the victim dead. Unfortunately, Chrissy quickly becomes suspect number one. And as old secrets and new rumors begin to swirl, Jesse struggles to separate fact from fiction, friend from foe, and victim from predator in a murder steeped in deception.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $0.

*M**arc Kadella Mysteries Vol 1-9 (A Marc Kadella Legal Mystery Book 16)*











*AN IRRESISTIBLE TREAT FOR FANS OF JOHN GRISHAM*

*No-nonsense*, world-weary Minneapolis criminal defense lawyer Marc Kadella shines through *gritty, street-wise* narrative in Dennis Carstens’ *action-packed legal thriller series*, sure to please fans of *courtroom drama and classic noir* alike with a contemporary angle sure to please fans of both sexes—the toughest guy in the series is gorgeous investigator Maddy Rivers.

BOOK ONE – THE KEY TO JUSTICE
Financially embarrassed, getting a divorce, living in a shabby apartment, and distinctly short of clients, Marc Kadella’s beginning to question why he ever went into the law when a friend brings him the case all Minneapolis is watching--defending an accused serial killer. If he wins, it could turn his life around— if he blows it, he better go into sales.

BOOK TWO – DESPERATE JUSTICE
After winning the case of a lifetime, Kadella welcomes the infusion of energy his career is receiving. Another lawyer asks him to represent the co-defendant in a murder trial resulting from a petty crime that spiraled out of control—the somewhat “accidental” murder of the nephew of Vivian Corwin, grande dame of the influential Corwin family.

BOOK THREE – MEDIA JUSTICE
An adorable—and very photogenic—two-year-old girl is kidnapped, and, when her remains are found, her twenty-two-year-old widowed mother Brittany is charged with her murder. But before she can even be charged she’s been tried and convicted by the media—with tragic consequences.

BOOK FOUR – CERTAIN JUSTICE
Marc was torn about representing oft-assumed psychopath Howie Traynor—his first homicide case—but even he was relieved when Howie was put away for forty years… Until, a decade later, his case is re-opened. And now not only Howie, but a handful of wrongfully-accused felons are back out on the streets.

BOOK FIVE – PERSONAL JUSTICE
Mackenzie Sutherland is the classic black widow. All her late husbands were millionaires. Each died suddenly and quite mysteriously of massive heart attacks (in spite of no history of heart trouble). And each left their children with nothing—and their young, beautiful bride (of about a year or so) with millions. No one can resist Mackenzie’s charm—not even Marc.

BOOK SIX – DELAYED JUSTICE
Maddy’s new beau, investment analyst Rob Judd, is found murdered in his home—with an unconscious Maddy at the gruesome scene of the crime, clutching the murder weapon. Marc decides to take on the case in spite of his close connections to the client. He finds he must delve deep into the complex money laundering schemes of Rob’s employer to save Maddy from false imprisonment. Or worse.

BOOK SEVEN – POLITICAL JUSTICE
THE MACBETHS TAKE WASHINGTON—and leave a pile of bodies in their wake. In a searing political commentary laced with a gripping murder mystery that hits disturbingly close to home, Dennis Carstens tackles financial misconduct, scandalous cover-up, treason, and murder in a scathing imagining of an American White House nobody’s ever seen before, and yet one that is all too familiar… Power at any price.

BOOK EIGHT – INSIDER JUSTICE
A TOY TO KILL FOR––Celebrated criminal lawyer Marc Kadella takes on the fall-out of a class action suit against a beloved corporate toy company gone wrong—and ends up falling down a rabbit hole of insider trading, sex scandal, political corruption, and murder, in a bleak yet accurate portrayal of the lewd world of financial crime, where not even children are protected from the greedy and power-hungry.

BOOK NINE – EXQUISITE JUSTICE
MIX THE "GOOD" REVEREND WITH THE DEVIL’S ADVOCATE––Minneapolis defense attorney Marc Kadella was hoping for a bit of peace after a failed homicide attempt in the form of a hit-and-run. But it’s hard to keep the peace in the midst of a string of police brutality accusations leading to civil unrest. Kadella finds himself trapped in a web of racism and corruption.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*D**eath at the Summit: Target Practice Mysteries 2*













*When a new Westwood employee with old grudges is murdered during the brand summit, Di starts investigating with roommate Mary and Great Dane Moo at her side.*
After a snowstorm strands all the suspects at the Westmound Center and the only cop present asks Di and Mary not to get in the way, they have to keep a low profile.
It’s no surprise that Mac was murdered. He was a sexist bigot who used his business to take advantage of others prior to being bought out by Westmound. With so many suspects, will they be able to find the real killer?
*A humorous cozy murder for every sleuth in the family*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*R**eunion (Las Vegas Mystery Book 10)*













*This is the final installment in the Las Vegas Mystery series. However, Jim Snow's adventures continue in Maya (Jim Snow Mystery Book 1)*

Jim Snow and Alice James of the James & James Detective Agency have a new client. His administrative assistant contacted them by mistake—but that won’t prevent them from taking on this challenging case. Their new client is a criminal defense attorney, retained by a close childhood friend of his, murder suspect Lee Hund. The murder victim, Curt Hund, the suspect’s brother, was found shot to death in his bed after the last of the guests left a reunion party at his home on the west side of Las Vegas. The two brothers were business partners, owners and managers of cheap motels in South Dakota, and one on the fringe of downtown Las Vegas, the Wagon Wheel Motel. Together the brothers organized and hosted the Hund extended family reunion, taking place over the Labor Day weekend in Las Vegas. The festivities are a smashing success until Curt Hund reveals some startling news at the banquet podium—and ends up dead later that night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently lower than the cost of lint (free).

*Missouri Loves Company (Rip Lane Book 1)*












Former U.S. marshal Rip Lane lives in a motor home. He is a drifter. His only desire is to explore the country he once protected. But trouble seems to find him in every small town and every big city along the way. In Missouri he picks up a beautiful hitchhiker with a duffel full of secrets. When the woman disappears at a bus station Rip finds himself the target of mobsters. But targeting Rip is always a mistake. Because he never backs down. And he always exacts his own brand of revenge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*C**aribbean Wake (Jason Wake Book 1)*













*Heir to a billion-dollar fortune, and with two Ivy League degrees under his belt, Jason Wake had the world at his fingertips . . . and then tragedy struck.*

On a cold winter morning, the promising young man could only watch as his fiancée was killed in a brutal act of terror that left fifty-seven dead. Fueled by burning passion and an incessant desire for retribution, Jason puts himself through hell at a grueling covert training facility to become one of the deadliest men on Earth.

When the ruthless terrorist group seeks innocent blood once more, the resolved American stands fearlessly in their way with one all-consuming objective: send the mass murderers to their maker, or die trying.

Caribbean Wake is a brand-new, high-octane, action-packed adventure thriller from the author of the Florida Keys Adventure Series. Buckle your seat belts. Jason Wake is on the loose.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*H**ow to Survive a Nuclear Attack – Gain The Knowledge & Be Prepared*












This book was written as a resource for an emergency response in case of a nuclear detonation. An interagency group of communications, radiation technical experts and doctors developed this edition which includes advised safety measures, key messages for the impacted community and the nation, anticipated questions and answers for the public in the immediate aftermath of a nuclear detonation, detailed first aid measures for injured persons and many more answers for the questions you didn't even knew you had.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $0.

*The Long Escape*













This is a true story; a story of survival. It tells of how a boy and his family lived a life of hellish abuse, fought back, and learned to live with the memories. It is also an adventure tale, following the boy through the military buildup to the Viet Nam War, Pacific Island love affairs, and his personal battles in the Montana mountains.

As a boy, Jeff was raised in the mountains of Montana where he idolized his father, a former professional boxer. But in the early 1950s, his idol became an alcoholic and an abuser, repeatedly beating Jeff, his mother, and his younger siblings. In desperation, Jeff resorted to digging hidden bunkers where the family could hide when they were attacked. Life became a daily struggle, both physically and financially.

He left school and worked wherever he could find a job, using the money to help feed his family. He labored in lumber mills, railroads, and ranches until he joined the military at age seventeen.

This story follows the boy from the hell of his childhood through Pacific Island love affairs, killer typhoons, and Hong Kong bar battles as he fights his way to acceptance in the rough and tumble world of a destroyer sailor. In his first Navy assignment, he finds that his poor education has resulted in a job he despises; working as a permanent head cleaner on an old destroyer. But through perseverance, hard work, and an iron will, he becomes a leader, supervising teams working on experimental shipboard missile guidance systems.

But you can’t run from yourself. Jeff’s family problems haunt him, frequently bringing him back to Montana; to increasingly violent confrontations with his father. Tensions build until the inevitable happens and Jeff is drawn into a final, epic, battle with the abuser.

A sobering, visceral, and shockingly real portrait of domestic violence, the boy’s relentless drive for survival is nothing short of extraordinary. An uplifting journey to redemption and self-acceptance, The Long Escape sends an unforgettable message to the abused that there really can be hope and love in their future. It also brilliantly captures the sometimes hollow feeling of victory and the scars of abuse that are carried for a lifetime.

This is a true story. Some names have been changed to accomodate participants, but the story is absolutely true. The author sincerely hopes that, by publishing this memoir, he can provide a bit of a roadmap for others struggling to escape a life of abuse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free as dust.

*Delta Dustoffs *












This is the story of a medevac pilot's tour of duty in Vietnam. The story is based on actual events.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*18 Hours to Die (Lucky Book 1)*




  








*Owing the big boss is bad enough, but doubling down on that debt? Deadly.*


When Lucky the thief wakes in Magik’s office after an epic bender, he knows he is in serious trouble. Somehow he managed to rack up an insurmountable debt to the one person you never want to owe.

Magik decides to spare Lucky’s life if he will steal some rare, exotic eggs. But when the job goes bad and Lucky goes to ground Magik assumes Lucky has ripped him off.

Now Lucky owes Magik twice and his men are closing in fast.

With nowhere to run and even less places to hide, can Lucky somehow figure a way out of this mess? Or will these last few hours be his last?

If you love your thrillers fast-paced, brutally funny and chock-full of nail-biting action, you’ll love _Jack Stroke’s_* 18 Hours to Die.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Lost Girls: The Maine Murders (50 States of Murder) *




  








*An Amazon Charts bestseller.

A serial killer is terrorizing a coastal town...* When renowned FBI agent Benjamin Forrester suffers a devastating loss while trying to catch an elusive serial killer, he quits the bureau. Years later, after a similar series of gruesome murders trigger an investigation in the coastal town of Eden Falls, Maine, Ben is called upon to assist the rookie police detective, Dakota Woods.

He soon learns he's being lured into a deadly game of cat and mouse where the only way to stop the murders is to confront his past and face his worst fear.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*The Blonde with the Dangerous 'Do: A Dani Silver Thriller (Grifter's Daughter Book 3) *




  








*REVENGE IS A DISH BEST SERVED BLONDE...*
Supremely likeable but untrustworthy con artist *Dani Silver, fresh off an intense scam, decides on a whim to buy herself a saucy disguise and take a little vacay*—a curly blonde wig and a gorgeous red dress. Not exactly inconspicuous, but *Dani’s in the mood to kick up her heels.*

When almost immediately, she meets a debonair and wealthy man, intrigued, she accepts his invitation to spend a few days at his mansion. But once there, she senses something off about him. *Could he even be a fellow criminal?

So she snoops. And gets caught by the handsome suitor’s live-in brother.*

Wrong place, wrong time-- this pair has secrets they’ll kill to protect. *The handsome suitor enlists his brother to brutalize Dani, dump her in a storm drain, and leave her for dead.*

But of course she’_s not_ dead. *Next step—revenge!*

She gets her ex-fiance to bankroll the operation, and quickly assembles her specially tailored team of con artists. With these ragtag crooks in tow, *Dani devises a deliciously elaborate plan *to seek revenge upon her would-be murderers.

*You can tell author Lindsay studied at the feet of the masters— sometimes it seems as if he’s actually channeling Donald Westlake.* Or maybe Lawrence Block. Fans of of heist books and movies too (shoutout for Ocean’s 11 movies!) will love Dani’s wry humor, shady dealings, and clever, clever cons.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*GOLDEN REICH: Nazi Gold is Covertly Shipped to America. Based on Actual Events. *




  








DIVE INTO THIS ACTION-PACKED HEROISM TALE

*Lies are harmless, really…unless someone believes them, ingests them, digests them, then those lies can be lethal. The lies metastasize, and spread like a virus consuming everyone in a room, on a street corner, in a city, a country, and finally the world.


Adolf Hitler* was very good at many things. A dynamic speaker, a messianic personality, builder of really good roads. But his ultimate talent, the thing that set him apart, was his ability to lie. Lies that a nation was willing and eager to hear.

Long before _Kristallnacht_ (Night of Broken Glass) in November 1938, Hitler had, through his lies, planted the seeds that would lead to concentration camps. And ovens.

But by 1943, Nazi leadership knew the war was lost. Soon, their dream of a thousand year 3rd Reich would end. So, they prepared for a 4th Reich, established in an American desert.

A 4th Reich would require planning, execution and most importantly gold. What the 4th Reich did not plan for was an American bum named Lester Jones. He had fought the Germans in WW I, and never liked them all that much. In a cavern in an Arizona desert, Lester fought his own war with the Nazis. It wasn’t a fair fight.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*My Wife's Husband *




  








*What you don't know about your spouse could kill you.*


Jens Corbin is a comfortable, successful writer, with a wife and a teenage son. After saving a man from a bear attack in the New Hampshire mountains, Jens decides to step away from his popular but formulaic mystery series to begin a new cycle, featuring a female protagonist devoted to saving kidnapped children.
Unbeknownst to him, a convicted murderer has been released from prison after twenty years. A killer who is vengeful, angry. A killer who used to be married to Jens' wife!

Writing about killers is one thing, but outwitting them in real life is another. How far would you go to protect your family?

An intelligent thriller about a writer who has to fight for everything he's ever cared about -- because of his wife's hidden past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The American Revolution & The French Revolution *




  







The Age of Revolution is the period from approximately 1774 to 1849 in which a number of significant revolutionary movements occurred in many parts of Europe and the Americas. The period is noted for the change in government from absolutist monarchies to constitutionalist states and republics. Two most significant events of the period were the American Revolution and the French Revolution. This edition will give you the complete insight into these events, explaining the causes, connections and consequences of these two major revolutions that changed the entire course of human history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Star Splinter: A Space Opera Adventure (Fractured Space Series Book 1) *




  








*As the galaxy is torn apart, an unlikely crew is brought together.*

Lieutenant Callum Harper hadn’t intended on punching his commanding officer quite so hard. But maybe it wasn’t such a bad turn of events. Court-martialed and dumped on a reject raft bound for Earth, Cal feels optimistic about a life where getting blown up, shot, or even eaten is altogether less of a concern.

Unfortunately, fate doesn’t favor the mundane. Crash-landing on a lethal planet, and with technology failing all around him, Cal must take his fellow passengers under his wing in order to survive and unravel the reasons behind their plight.

But the cause is far worse than any of them could have imagined, for theirs is a small part of a much larger crisis. Colonized space is under attack. Humanity is on the verge of chaos. And those who enjoy such anarchy are already beginning to thrive.

Yet Cal and his new companions will discover that mankind isn’t the true threat, not by a long shot.

*A space opera adventure in the vein of Firefly and Guardians of the Galaxy.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Cupcakes, Pies, & Hometown Guys (An Annie Graceland Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  








*My mom signs me up* to be a judge at Wisconsin's Inaugural Hometown Guy Contest. *I picture traveling home for the 4th of July weekend for some fun* in the sun.

I didn't picture some idiot murdering Frank Plank, our local ‘Hometown Guy’ as well as *the boy I used to babysit.* Didn’t plan on being up to my twitchy eyeballs investigating pageant suspects. Didn’t realize *the local detective's been crushing on me for years.

But then Frank's ghost wants me to find his murderer* and I can't say no. But Frank's not the only person the killer has in his sights. _How dicey can this trip home get?_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $0

*Custard and a Crisis (Dogs & Donuts Book 2) *




  







*A donut today brings trouble my way.*

I’m Ellie Hart. I never dreamed that a new dog walking job would drop me in the middle of a drama. But here I am with my black Lab, Marley, and my newest client, Honeybee, the local diva’s beagle.

Mysterious accidents follow the celebrity like a crazed fan and when poisoned custard almost kills her, drips of the sweet filling lead right to my sister’s donut shop. I’ll do anything to clear her name which puts the lid on my simmering romance with the handsome detective in town.

When the dogs and I stumble on a mysterious rundown cabin and an old unsolved murder, it looks like I’m the newest target for a mishap.

The race is on to sort out this sticky mess before I end up in more than hot water.

Grab yourself a helping of Custard and a Crisis. Don’t miss the latest adventures of Ellie Hart and her lovable Labrador, Marley. Find out what happens next between Ellie and the handsome detective. Best of all, meet Ellie’s latest doggie client, Honeybee, a star beagle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Arsenic in the Azaleas (Lovely Lethal Gardens Book 1) *




  








*Riches to rags. … Controlling to chaos. … But murder … seriously?*

After her ex-husband leaves her high and dry, former socialite Doreen Montgomery's chance at a new life comes in the form of her grandmother, Nan's, dilapidated old house in picturesque Kelowna … and the added job of caring for the animals Nan couldn’t take into assisted living with her: Thaddeus, the loquacious African gray parrot with a ripe vocabulary, and his buddy, Goliath, a monster-size cat with an equally monstrous attitude.

It’s the new start Doreen and her beloved basset hound, Mugs, desperately need. But, just as things start to look up for Doreen, Goliath the cat and Mugs the dog find a human finger in Nan’s overrun garden.

And not just a finger. Once the police start digging, the rest of the body turns up and turns out to be connected to an old unsolved crime.

With her grandmother as the prime suspect, Doreen soon finds herself stumbling over clues and getting on Corporal Mack Moreau’s last nerve, as she does her best to prove her beloved Nan innocent of murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*The Guest is a Goner: A Humorous Paranormal Cozy Mystery (Sedona Spirit Cozy Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*She's never believed in ghosts... until now.*

As the owner of Sedona Bed and Breakfast, Bernadette Maxwell has always played up the rumors that her business was haunted. She’s never believed it herself, even though she can’t explain the odd odors that sometimes permeate the room or why a blast of cold air comes out of nowhere… until she has an accident and can suddenly see her resident ghost—her crazy, fun-loving, hippie grandmother, Ruby.

When a guest is found dead, the police rule it a homicide. It becomes apparent Bernadette is not only a suspect, but also in the crosshairs of the murderer. With no one to turn to for help, she relies on Ruby to assist her in a search for clues to bring the killer to justice.

Will Bernadette and Ruby find the murderer before Bernadette becomes the next victim?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Manual Of Murder: A Harry James Denton Novel (MUSIC CITY MURDERS: The Harry James Denton Series Book 5) *




  








*NEVER GO TO BED DEAD!*
This fifth installment in Steven Womack’s *award-winning, best-selling* *Music City Murders* series won the _Private Eye Writers of America_ *Shamus Award* as Best Paperback Original.

The bestselling toast of Tennessee authors, Robert Jefferson Reed made a Lower Broadway party bus full of money publishing his folksy homilies like _Never Go To Bed Angry_ and _Eat Your Vegetables_.

He should have added *Don’t Drown Me In A Frickin' Hot Tub…*

Which is exactly where *Nashville P.I. Harry James Denton* finds Reed after his wife hires him to catch her hubby in a tryst with a sexy secretary. Turns out Music City’s favorite wholesome, folksy All-American dad’s got an All-American roving eye…

That’s not the only problem. In the stuffy, genteel world of publishing, jealousies and resentments run wild. Reed’s not only made a ton of money, he’s made a ton of enemies as well.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dirty Money: A Harry James Denton Novel (MUSIC CITY MURDERS: The Harry James Denton Series Book 6)*




  








*FROM NASHVILLE P.I. TO BROTHEL MAINTENANCE MAN...*
How did Nashville P.I. *Harry James Denton* wind up *working in the world’s most famous whorehouse?*

Because the Feds made him a deal he couldn’t refuse—help smoke out a money-laundering scheme secretly operating out of Reno’s notorious, legendary, legal cathouse, *The Mustang Ranch*.

After failing to reconcile with his ex-, who’s about to give birth to their daughter, doing some simple snooping in a house full of gorgeous gals sounds like a pretty good deal.

But it turns out to be a raw deal when one of the Mustang girls _turns up murdered_ and _Harry is the prime suspect_. The only way to save his neck is to risk it—and that means making a Nevada-sized gamble that he can corner a killer who holds all the aces…

This sixth installment in Steven Womack’s _award-winning, best-selling_ *Music City Murders* series was short-listed for the _Private Eye Writers of America_ *Shamus Award*. In fact, every installment of the series either won or was nominated for a *major mystery award*.

Harry — and his creator Steven Womack — will steal the hearts of readers who like their sleuths witty, self-effacing, and slightly Colombo-esque.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*THE LATCH MAN: DCI Blizzard investigates old rivalries that've resulted in murder (DCI John Blizzard Book 8 ) *




  








*No one sees him come or go, but they all know he’s been*

Doris Hornsby, the bed-bound matriarch of a *notorious criminal family*, calls in the police after she sees an intruder in her room.

DCI Blizzard attends in person, bemused that a woman who has spent her life *evading the law*, now seeks its protection.

Meeting the tough old bird, he senses *a genuine fear*. But if suspicions that the unwelcome guest was the infamous Latch Man are true, that fear should be allayed. A ‘gentleman thief’, he has never harmed a soul.

But when the woman is later found to have died, DCI John Blizzard senses *something is afoot*. Dismissing the doctor’s summary conclusion of natural causes, he determines to investigate further.

What he discovers will *shake the community to its core*, scaring criminals and law-abiding folk alike. If it is true The Latch Man has returned, that is only part of the puzzle.

Rivalries that have been simmering for years have come to the fore, and Blizzard must stop the case from *snowballing into further tragedy*.

Can Blizzard discover *The Latch Man’s identity*, and can he collar him for the crime?

THE LATCH MAN is the eighth standalone title in a *series of murder mysteries* set in the fictional city of Hafton in northern England. It can be enjoyed on its own or alongside the other books.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Time for Redemption (There's Always Time for Murder Book 2)*




  








Can a by-the-book lawyer outwit dirty cops who'll do anything to keep him quiet?

Houston, Texas. Tom Meyers believes rules keep chaos at bay. But the brilliant defense attorney is bored with his recent slate of cases. So when a woman is accused of murdering her abusive husband, he takes her as a pro bono client, convinced that a high-profile acquittal will make him a household name.

As he digs for clues to the dead man's past, Tom dispatches his offbeat investigator to Baton Rouge, where she discovers the deceased had a whole other family and a job dealing drugs. But when she disappears into the swamp, the by-the-book lawyer is devastated. And with dirty cops and smugglers hot on his heels, the only way to rescue her and get his client off is to break every rule he's sworn to uphold.

Can Tom protect two women – and save his own head – before the law is twisted against him?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Operation Friday the 13th *




  








*The worst is yet to come.*

Never before in naval history had two surface fleets caused so much damage to each other in fifteen minutes as in the early morning hours of November 13, 1942.

More than 10,000 sailors from both sides died in the vicious battle, most of them in the first half hour of the action.

The Japanese lost two battleships, a cruiser, three destroyers and ten maru transports. They lost nearly 100 airplanes.

The Americans lost two cruisers, seven destroyers and twenty-seven airplanes.

In a battle that had all the aspects of a barroom brawl, here is the almost minute by minute action report of the ships and the men—the bravery, the courage and the mistakes that helped change the tide of the war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*From Man to Marine and Back Again: The True Story of a Man who faced War and PTSD *




  








"It doesn’t take long for me to realize that my worst day at home is nothing compared to my best day here. I keep telling myself that I made a big mistake by joining the USMC, but it’s too damn late! I’m here now, and so I’m just going to have to make the most of it."

Richard Oliver is a single father at the end of his rope. Financially strapped, stressed out, and emotionally broken, he seeks a way out of his situation. With few options available, he enlists in the Marines to give his son a better life, believing that he will never get the call for deployment.

Then 9/11 happens.

Suddenly, he finds himself heading for Marine training, leaving behind his family, friends, and all that he holds dear. After witnessing the atrocities of war firsthand, he returns home, eager to pick up where he left off. It is only then he realizes that recovering from what he experienced is only the beginning of the battle.

This is a true account, in the words of the man who lived through it all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Devour the Stars: A Dark Space Opera*




  








*He’s become the ultimate killer. Is it enough to make them all pay?*
Fleet Warlord Syrus will never forgive the Empire for what they took from him. Pursuing his lifelong mission of vengeance, he’s startled to find two women in cryosleep on an abandoned planet and moves them to his ship. But his troubles triple when one of them wakes to discover she’s part of a harem and cuts down half his men in a bloody killing spree.

With alarms ringing in his head about the remote world and its lethal beauty, Syrus must quickly figure out the mysteries of this forsaken solar system. But when physical contact with the woman reveals an imposing secret, the disturbed commander will have to fight a mutiny and turn his quest for retribution into a battle for survival.

Can Syrus make it through the crisis alive and finally exact his revenge?

_Devour the Stars_ is the explosive first book in the Devour the Stars space opera series. If you like brutal worlds, characters navigating trauma, and explicit scenes, then you’ll love R Coots’s dark tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Condor Rising (Pirates of the Milky Way Book 3) *




  








The Republic has a new type of ship. The Condor-class is huge, deadly, and carries a secret weapon.

One spy has all the details, but he's trapped and unable to share with his handler. She sets the wheels in motion to get him to Lute, the pirate stronghold, where they can meet and freely transfer information.

As the League gathers an overwhelming force to take Gotha Mu, the tiny golden planet in the Seychar system, Captain Christopher Raleigh and his crew race to prevent League spies from leaking the surprise in store for them.

Action, thrills, spies, gadgets, and deception await in this third installment of the Pirates of the Milky Way saga!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Genesis Sequence (Across Horizons)*




  








*A young Neanderthal. A robotic drone. A new future begins.*

Banished from her tribe, Skyra Una-Loto wanders through an ancient landscape teeming with fierce predators. Skyra searches for a way to overcome the crippling fear that has plagued her since witnessing her birthmother’s brutal death.

The problem is, to overcome her fear and reclaim her strength, she must attack and kill predators that will probably kill her first.

Skyra’s desperate quest takes an unexpected turn when she encounters a creature unlike anything she has seen before. It walks on four legs, yet it can also fly. It eats fire instead of flesh, and it speaks a strange language called English. Its name is Ripple.

Ripple cannot believe its good luck. Having jumped 47,000 years into the past, the robotic drone has completed its research mission and is stranded here forever. Now it has found a living, breathing Neanderthal to study. The more Ripple learns about Skyra, the more the drone is convinced she is important to the future of this new world—but only if Ripple can keep her alive.

*Genesis Sequence, a prequel to the Across Horizons series, is for readers who love time travel, wilderness survival, and unforgettable characters.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Infinity: A Bridger's Origin (Bridgers Series) *




  








*Infinite worlds. Extreme danger. One fearless woman.*

Passerina Fowler just wants to be a professional fighter. She has struggled for years to make a name for herself. But then her life abruptly changes when she's discovered by a recruiter from SafeTrek Bridging, a company that transports clients to alternate versions of Earth.

With nothing to lose, Passerina accepts a job as a bridger, an elite fighter who protects clients on excursions to alternate worlds. However, on her first day she witnesses a horrifying event and realizes bridging can be downright deadly.

In spite of the risks, she is determined to complete her training program. But she soon realizes the training is more focused on her fears than her strength and endurance. And for good reason—there is much to be feared when bridging to alternate worlds naked and unarmed. Passerina must steadily transform herself into a bridger, with a new name: Infinity.

Infinity grows impatient for the excitement and danger of her first bridging excursion. But when it finally comes, she finds herself in a world of vicious predators, and the danger becomes all too real.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Pale Boundaries *




  







Where do you go after you're torn from the only planet you've ever called home? What do you do when your new home despises foreigners? Who do you blame when they kill someone you care about....and how do you take revenge? Terson Reilly knew things would be different on Nivia. But he wasn't prepared for the draconian environmental laws, harsh population control measures or the prejudice against outsiders-and they didn't expect what he was willing to do to defend himself. Terson finds love when he meets Virene, an independent young woman chafing under the strict social controls herself. The couple do their best to conform, but their rebellious streak leads them beyond the colony's boundaries where their attempt to rescue the crew of a crashed spacecraft unwittingly sets in motion a chain of events that threatens to expose not only Nivia's dark secret, but that of a powerful criminal organization as well.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Hood: A Post-Apocalyptic Novel (American Rebirth Series Book 1)*




  








*The Legend of Robin Hood is reborn in the ashes of the American apocalypse.*
In the journal of a fallen enemy, Rob "Hood" Huntington finds pieces of himself. In the eyes of the ones he loves, he finds darkness he's never known. All he's ever wanted was peace and to be with his family. Now he's the only one left who can stop a mad ruler from destroying what's left of civilization.

_My name is Rob Huntington. If this new world has shown me anything, it's that once things are taken from you, they are never coming back.
Good thing I never was a fast learner._

Rob "Hood" Huntington never wanted this life. When civilization collapses, he quickly realizes he's a naturally gifted marksman. But he doesn't see himself as a killer. When his family is ripped from him amidst a war between two wasteland kings, how long can he hold onto his ideals?
And how far down the path of darkness is he willing to go to to save the ones he loves?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Heir of Magic (The Kingdom War Book 1) *




  








When citizens with magic vanish, Guardsman Keelan Rea is charged with bringing the victims home. His gift of Truthreading made him a top investigator, but twists and turns in this search will test even his limits. The hunt gets personal—and desperate— when the woman he loves is taken.

A thousand miles away, the sixteen-year-old Crown Princess struggles between duty and love. When her mother forces an unwelcome marriage, she flees the capital only to be pursued by terrifying masked men who threaten more than just her freedom.

*Time is running out for Keelan to save the kidnapped and for the Princess to save herself.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Kickass Sidekicks: Murder Mysteries With Detective Duos *




  








*DOUBLE TROUBLE, DOUBLE FUN!*
*Who is Holmes without his Watson, Scully without her Mulder?* Half the fun of a *witty, fast-paced mystery* is watching two wildly different kinds of detectives duke it out verbally while puzzling out a nearly impossible solution. Especially if they happen to be attracted to each other. In these five, some are, some aren't, but in each case, these dynamic duos complete, complement and—often—thoroughly infuriate each other. (In the friendliest possible way, of course.) *Double detectives, double fun at less than half the normal price!*



_Editor's Note: These are all full-length novels, not short stories, and, in the great tradition of The Omnibus are a collection of themed books, meant to showcase partners working together, *not* to introduce first novels in a series. Many of these are mid-series--but they in no way depend on the rest of the series. Simply enjoy as stand-alones!_

LOUISIANA LAMENT

They’d be Queen Latifah and Danny DeVito if this were a movie. In Louisiana Lament, they’re P.I.s Talba Wallis and Eddie Valentino. Talba's a young, African-American, computer-brilliant, bright-eyed, bushy-tailed, and a noted poet by night; Eddie's pushing seventy, white, hopelessly tech-challenged, and pretty much burned out. Somehow, they make it work—with Talba’s tech-and-street smarts, and Eddie's old-school hard-earned savvy, they even complement each other.


MAKE ME DEAD

How can you go wrong with a 500-year-old vampyre movie star and her mortally attractive crush—a macho, all too human L.A. cop, on a jaunt to New Orleans in this adventure. A flaming hot combo to begin with, but spiced up with author Barbeau’s sassy writing, it’s a treat for cozy and paranormal fans alike. Because, as always in a Vampyres of Hollywood mystery, the biting wit is sharper than a nip from a passing vampyre—*humor, wit, and satire are what this engaging series is really all about.*

THE 13TH FELLOW

American Professor Havilah Gaie has always seen herself as “*an academic version of Pam Grier’s characters: smart, quick on their feet, loyal with a keen sense of purpose.*” Now she’s got a chance to suit up for action because suddenly she’s a witness in a murder—in Provence. Havilah’s at the center of the mystery, and so is Thierry Gasquet, a dashing French agent who doesn't care much for amateur detectives. Who resists a dashing French agent? Hint: It's a lot of fun watching Havilah try.

SPIT IN THE OCEAN

Ex-Chicago-cop Jake Samson and his ever-sharp Watson, Rosie Vicente, hired by a bank to find out who made an unauthorized withdrawal, blow into a coastal California town as a savage storm is approaching. It was quite a bank job--the vault emptied out, not a shot fired. In fact, it resembled a burglary more than a bank job, but when you rob a sperm bank, that’s sometimes all it takes. Need we say Jake and Rosie have a ball!

THE DELPHI AGENDA

Papyrologist Lisa Emmer and her cohort, a mysterious banker named Steve, unravel of secrets of ancient history mixed in with a *chilling conspiracy* that brings to mind the best of Dan Brown. What’s going on: *The Inquisition is back*! And this time they have technology. *An action-packed and very exotic international thriller!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Da Broad Squad (Adventures of the Old Blues Book 2) *




  








*They've been called Dames, Babes, Chicks, Foxes... but the ones nobody messed with, were Da Broads.*

Hang on for dear life because you are about to ride along with the covert Senile Squad—a bunch of elderly cops who refuse to stop catching crooks. The old boys at the precinct are now joined by retired female cops. “We did everything you guys did, except we wore skirts and pumps.”

Fighting street crime the old-fashioned way is their modus operandi. The Ol’ Blues, led by their cigar-chewing Sarge, take on an international human trafficking ring.

Crime fighting has never been so funny or effective as when these seasoned cops—armed only with walkers, canes, and wheelchairs (and some gross tactics)—take back the streets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Adrian Hell Series: Vol. 1 (Books 1-3) *




  








*MEET ADRIAN HELL.*

A deadly, unorthodox assassin who is plagued by the guilt he carries with him over the death of his family. Operating to his own moral standards, fueled by a passionate sense of what's right and wrong, he travels the country, taking out people he believes deserve his bullets.

In *TRUE CONVICTION*, he takes a job in Heaven's Valley, Nevada, where a local crime family wants to send a message by killing a businessman who has gone back on a deal, costing the mob boss millions of dollars. But when Adrian arrives and tracks down his target, he quickly discovers a much larger threat looming in the shadows, and it isn't long before he finds himself in the crosshairs of multiple adversaries. With help from his best friend, Josh Winters, he uses his skills to learn more about the other players in this dangerous game. But when the stakes are raised, he’s pushed beyond his limits as he fights to prevent a terrorist attack that would act as a catalyst for another world war.

In *HUNTER'S GAMES*, he travels to San Francisco, commissioned to take out a government official who’s found himself on the wrong side of the wrong people. The job goes as planned, but before Adrian can leave the scene, he’s taken into custody by the FBI. Grace Chambers, a straight-talking special agent, asks him to help bring down a terrorist known as The Shark, who's responsible for several recent attacks on the city. But things aren't what they seem, and when the truth behind Adrian's involvement is revealed, so too is the full extent of The Shark's horrifying plans. Forced into a deadly game of cat and mouse, our unlikely hero goes bullet for bullet with an unseen enemy, as the fate of thousands of innocent people hangs in the balance. With time running out, and the body count rising, Adrian must do whatever it takes to stop his adversary before it's too late.

In *ONE LAST BULLET*, he decides it's finally time to go after the man who took away everything he ever loved. Having lived with the guilt over the death of his family for over a decade, he feels he must put his demons to rest and seek the closure he so desperately craves. But from the moment he arrives in Pittsburgh, his increasingly reckless attempts to destroy everything Wilson Trent has built only leads to further suffering. With his best friend by his side, and blinded by his thirst for vengeance, Adrian must take on Trent's entire criminal empire in order to have his revenge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*523 Hard To Believe Facts: Better Explained, Counterintuitive and Fun Trivia from the Creator of RaiseYourBrain.com (Paramount Trivia and Quizzes Book 5) *




  








Award-winning author: 2020 Readers' Favorite Silver Medal
***
‘A fun mix of facts that will surprise and amuse you.’ The Wishing Shelf Book Awards

Which was the first country to give the citizenship to a robot? Is the dark side of the Moon always dark? What is the Sismo Detector? Discover the answers to these seemingly random questions and more!

The interesting trivia in this page turning fact book were collected by Nayden Kostov, founder of the RaiseYourBrain website and author of popular fact books such as: “1123 Hard to Believe Facts” and “853 Hard to Believe Facts.” As the third installment of this series, 523 Hard to Believe Facts has more detail for each fact, as requested by previous readers. And what's more, it is also available as an audiobook!

These facts are a result of years of sifting through history and reference books, as well as searching the Internet and researching the news. Each fact is suitable for nearly any age – the “spiciest” entries are separated by their own chapter but still use clean language!

Become a trivia whiz with even more facts in the Hard to Believe Facts series!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*The Passion Season: The Covalent Series | Book One *




  








*In ancient times, powerful aliens walked the Earth. Now, only one remains.*

Exiled for the sins of his father, Barakiel accepted his solitary life until Special Agent Zan O’Gara showed up at his door investigating a ritual murder. He suspects his father is behind the gruesome crime and knows he should stay away from the beautiful FBI agent, but his discipline fails him.

Zan believes Barakiel is a wealthy businessman with information vital to her case. As her investigation brings her closer to the truth about him, he learns his presence on Earth has placed vulnerable humans in danger. *Compelled to protect them, he undertakes a series of duties he may not survive.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Merry Little Mystic Murder (Phoebe Monday Paranormal Cozies Book 1)*




  








Do you have any idea how hard it is to focus on spell casting with Jingle Bells running in your head?

Hard. Trust me on that.

Still, this was my favorite part, despite the subject and content, the endless chatter around me trying to pull my focus, scent of pumpkin spice and pine dominating the air thanks to the real, live Christmas tree someone donated to the police department. Maybe that meant something about me, how enjoying the process of uncovering things people thought hidden through the power inside brought me joy and peace, far more than carols or the holiday season or eggnog lattes.

And maybe it just meant I was good at what I did.

I tried not to think about it.

Phoebe Monday’s unusual birth into a triunity of wonderworkers always left her feeling a bit like an outsider. At least the unusual power she (sort of!) controls makes working as a sketch artist for the police department the perfect fit. Still, diving into memories of victims while altering the luck of those around her seems trivial in comparison to what her Maiden, Mother and Crone family are capable of. But when homeless victims come under attack and a normal human’s murder puts the Monday magic at risk, it’s up to Phoebe and her odd talents to save the day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Designer Dirty Laundry: A Killer Fashion Mystery (Samantha Kidd Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*She expected the fashion industry to be ruthless. She wasn't prepared for it to turn deadly.*

Ready to redesign her life, style expert Samantha Kidd accepts a job in her Pennsylvania hometown as a trend specialist. But her first day goes completely A-line when she stumbles across her legendary boss dead in the elevator. And after the body disappears, she can't help but pull on the mystery's thread and unravel an entire wardrobe of suspects.

Supervising her deceased employer's vogue competition, Samantha tries to hem in a sexy shoe designer and countless ego-driven creatives to stitch together the clues. But when her own name appears on the police's suspect list, the sleuthing fashionista's days on the catwalk could be numbered.

Can Samantha put a killer in the spotlight before she's sewn up for a crime she didn't commit?

_Designer Dirty Laundry_ is the first book in the feel-good Samantha Kidd mystery series. If you like witty protagonists, clever dialogue, and fashion-forward drama, then you'll love Diane Vallere's chic story.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $0.

*Palm Beach Poison (Charlie Crawford Palm Beach Mysteries Book 2) *




  







*“An entertaining and amusing ride.” - Kirkus Reviews*

Never say no to Vasily Zinoviev. Or you could end up like the ‘working girl’ who skinny-dipped in the wrong pool.Living in a $20 million oceanfront mansion with a harem of mistresses, Vasily and his brother are more than a handful for Palm Beach homicide detective Charlie Crawford. But throw in a vengeful ex-wife, a vicious hit man, a mysterious tycoon–even more diabolical than the Russians–and you have _Palm Beach Poison_, proclaimed by _Kirkus Reviews_ a “relentlessly diverting mystery” and “briskly paced fun.”


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Posies and Poison *




  








*An amateur sleuth with a bed and breakfast, an unfriendly resident found dead, and a handsome detective who helps unravel the mystery in the cozy beach town of Sweetfern Harbor.*


Brenda Sheffield can’t believe her luck when she finds out that the family business, The Sheffield Bed and Breakfast, has been handed down to her upon the death of a relative. For too long, she’s been idle as an assistant to a PI – a new challenge is precisely what she needs.

Uprooting to the idyllic village of Sweetfern Harbor was tough, but it doesn’t take long for Brenda to fall for the brightly painted shopfronts and the friendly residents. However, there’s always one who spoils the bouquet. Lady Pendleton owns half of the buildings in Sweetfern Harbor, and she rules with a green-fingered fist. With a personal vendetta against everyone, she ruthlessly raises rent and rates – resulting in turning many people out of house, home, and business.

One day, her flashy car pulls up outside The Sheffield Bed and Breakfast, but Brenda is shocked to find her slumped over the wheel and failing to respond. The coroner pronounces her dead at the scene, ruling it as a homicide.

With the entire town a suspect, Brenda isn’t sure whom to turn to since crime isn’t usually a factor in this New England town. Enter the handsome Detective Mac Rivers, who must unravel the twists and turns of this murder – but can an outsider’s sleuthing experience help bring the perpetrator to justice? Or will they slip out of sight unnoticed – or strike down another victim?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*High Heels Are Murder (Josie Marcus Book 2) *




  








*Mystery shopper Josie Marcus stumbles onto another murder when a sleazy shoe salesman is killed right after she gets him canned…*

Josie finally has her life back on track. Not only is the single mom dating the best (and hottest) barista in the St. Louis suburb of Maplewood, but also her boss just assigned her a coveted gig—mystery shopping the Soft Shoe. The exclusive store is a shoe lover’s dream, but its top seller, Mel Poulaine, is a waking nightmare. His hands-on fascination with feet goes far beyond professional interest. Josie’s scathing report kills Mel’s career…but later that night, someone kills Mel himself.

Josie’s determined to stay out of it. But when Cheryl Malmy, daughter of Josie’s nosiest neighbor, becomes a suspect, Josie’s mom begs her to investigate. She’s shocked by what she uncovers. It turns out “Perfect Cheryl” has more than a few dirty secrets in her closet, drawing Josie deeper into the seedy suburban underbelly. But can she trip up a killer who always seems to be one step ahead?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*Hill of Secrets (Detective Levinger. Female protagonist mysteries Book 1)*




  







*An orthodox murder. A nonorthodox detective. *On a blooming May morning, the five bodies of a religious family are found in their apartment in the quiet suburb of Samuel's Hill (Giv'at Shmuel).Detective Hadas Levinger, the renegade atheist daughter of a religious family, is put in charge of the police investigation. Slowly and skillfully she peels away the shell protecting this unique community and reveals hard and painful secrets.*Can she survive them?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Time of Death: A Time Travel Detective Mystery (Paradox P.I. Book 1) *




  








*REVISITING THE PAST CAN BE MURDER*

Private detective Greyson Travers has a secret, but he isn’t the only one.

When a stunning widow asks him to investigate the suicide of her husband, Greyson plans for an easy resolution.
But a quick look into the past gets dangerous for his future. He isn’t the only one interested in the case, and the longer he’s involved, the more victims turn up dead.

Greyson can travel through time. It makes him the best sleuth in the city. But every advantage comes at a cost. Under pressure from a powerful mob kingpin and an agency governing time, his investigation will take him deep into the underworld.

The clock is ticking, and Greyson might be too late to discover the truth.
Sometimes the past is better left for dead.

If you love treacherous twists and mind-bending murder mysteries, jump into this page turner where time is never on your side.

*Can you solve the mystery of the future?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dead Man's Money: A Small Town Kidnap Thriller (Private Investigators Troy and Eva Winters Thriller Series Book 2) *




  








*Private Investigators Troy and Eva Winters* are thrilled when Troy’s sister, Sadie, announces that she and her family are moving to Elk River, only a twenty-five-mile drive from New Haven, where Troy and Eva live. Now, Sadie will be close to her family, and with their support, they can try to help her overcome her debilitating panic disorder of agoraphobia.

Troy’s day of cleaning up the grounds around Cypress Bluff Inn after a storm is suddenly shattered when he receives a cryptic message from his ten-year-old niece, Willow. Her cry for help and the startling message that says, ‘the bad guys are here,’ sends Troy’s distress alarm into overdrive. It doesn’t take him long to realize the deadly consequences that lie ahead.

With Eva out of town, Troy sets out for Elk River on his own with no idea of the danger he’ll soon be facing. He’s close enough to Willow to know the threat is real, and the urgency in her voice confirms it. Just when a flicker of hope appears, Eva goes missing. Time is not on Troy’s side and the clock is quickly ticking down.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Constelis Voss Vol. 1 — Colour Theory *




  








Some people believe in reincarnation. Others believe humans will eventually become robots. *Why not both?*

That's how Alex wakes up—aboard CONSTELIS VOSS, humanity's very own planet-sized ship. He soon realizes that he's a bit of an anomaly; he's the only android who's ever remembered a past life. Now he needs to know why he's remembering bits and pieces of the 1990s and how he became an android in the first place.

Familiar faces aboard CONSTELIS VOSS help him color in the blanks. Memories start to form patterns—patterns that reveal a corrupt dystopian civilization. An evil mastermind is pulling the strings, and Alex is somehow at the center of it all. Just who is he supposed to be?

The lives of his friends, his own, and the future of the human race depend on him understanding these patterns. But can you save a world without losing the people you care about? Or does the world really matter in the end?

After all, the road to Hell is paved with good intentions.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Glad One: Crazy is a Relative Term (Val Fremden Midlife Mysteries Book 1) 

*


  








*A Midlife Meltdown Leads to Southern-Fried Mayhem in this Hilarious and Heartfelt Cozy Mystery Series.*

After being duped out of her life savings in Germany, Val Fremden retreats home to Florida with more than just her pride in tatters. At 45, she’s broke, divorced, and virtually unemployable. Starting over will be tough enough as it is. But when her only friend suddenly turns up dead, Val begins to seriously wonder if the world is out to get her.

Maybe it is ….

The sugar-white sands of Sunset Beach attract weirdos like mosquitoes to a bug zapper. So when the will of Val’s friend makes the local newspaper, lunatics and con artists stumble from their beach shacks to scuffle for a piece of the leftover pie.

Determined to find her friend’s true heir, Val reluctantly turns to three crackpots for help—a drunk, a *******, and a snarky beach bum. Working at odds with each other, their bumbling investigation attracts the attention of a hot cop. He quickly gets into the fray and under Val’s skin. Whether it’s in a good way or bad only time will tell. Because sometimes, it’s not until you reach the bottom of the barrel that you find out who your true friends are.

Love your mysteries with a side of snide? The Val Fremden Midlife Mysteries are for you! Get set for a wickedly witty slide down the social ladder with a surprising cast of unexpected misfits!

If you love Janet Evanovich’s Stephanie Plum or Jana Deleon's Fortune Redding, you'll probably find yourself resonating with Val Fremden, too. She's a lovable, bungling mess who's a bit older, a tad more jaded, and a ton more experienced in big-time failure. Life’s been tough for Val. Still, she always manages to find her way with sardonic humor and an intrepid spirit. A gin and tonic now and then helps, too.

Life’s a beach and then you die. If you’re ready for a good laugh and a great mystery, check out Glad One. Funny Florida mysteries don't get any wackier—or truly heartfelt.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Thanksgiving Pizza Murder (Papa Pacelli's Pizzeria Series Book 19)*




  








Murder with a side of pizza!

With her grandmother in Florida and Russell’s brother and sister-in-law going out of town for the holiday, Eleanora Pacelli is looking forward to a quiet Thanksgiving dinner with Kittiport’s sheriff. All of that changes when a handful of unexpected guests show up at her house, including her ex-fiance, Kenneth Aubrey.
Thinking that things couldn’t possibly get any worse, Ellie realizes how wrong she is when a body turns up in the marina. The victim is someone she was close to, and she tells herself that she will stop at nothing to find the killer, but when the evidence begins to point towards someone she loves, she begins to think that there are some mysteries that are better left unsolved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $0.

*Beneath a Weeping Sky (River City Crime Novel Book 3) *




  







River City is plagued by a serial rapist. His attacks are becoming more brutal. Detective John Tower is sure that he'll go from rape to murder if he isn't stopped soon. When a series of mis-steps and near misses push the rapist even further, everyone involved -- Tower, Officer Katie MacLeod and Officer Thomas Chisolm -- must face their old fears...or be destroyed by them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Agent Chawla: Train to Lochailort*




  








The year is 1942 and Nazi Germany has a strangle hold on Western Europe. Priya Chawla, a shy, fatherless, young woman living in England, has just finished her end of the week shift working her monotonous job as an aircraft engine mechanic in the quality assurance department.

She has a goal of becoming an engineer and today has mustered the courage to ask for a promotion from her boss. However just as she reaches the steps to the boss' office, a co-worker informs her that an army captain is here to meet with her.

In a whirlwind private meeting, this mysterious army captain offers her the opportunity to become a field agent in an espionage organization (the Special Operations Executive) to directly impact the war effort and help lead the French Resistance against the Nazis.

Priya decides she has had enough of her old life and embarks on a journey to train for a dangerous and thrilling adventure into Nazi occupied France.

Throughout her peril she will be tested and forced to grow while meeting new friends and finding love. Will she become the person she needs to be in order for her and her friends to survive?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Lost Relics (Shark Key Adventures Book 2) *




  








*Kate Kingsbury & her retired police dog Whiskey chase a killer across the high-seas in this pulse-pounding addition to the bestselling Shark Key series.*

When Kate Kingsbury and crew rush to help after a brutal hurricane widows a family friend, they stumble on an ancient mystery. Five indigenous idols are scattered throughout the Caribbean. Together, they hold the key to a fortune – and murder.

Hunting the idols thrusts Kate, Whiskey, and the Shark Key family into a race against time from the Dominican Republic to the Everglades. Because, unknown to Kate, a false shaman also seeks the idols.

With each idol he finds, he kills. So Kate and her friends must collect the remaining idols before another teen is slaughtered.

Kate can hold her own in a fight. But as the waters bleed, surfacing Kate’s darkest memories, the greatest obstacle may be the enemy inside.

If you love Travis McGee, try Kate Kingsbury! With a special guest appearance from Wayne Stinnett's beloved Billy Rainwater, this adventure-thriller will keep you turning pages through the morning-watch.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Rice and Revolution: The Great Famine of Vietnam during the Second World War, 1944-1945 *




  








The Second World War is often associated with vast military casualties, but most do not associate how the war shifted the flow of goods and resources necessary for life, killing millions through malnutrition, starvation, and related disease. Among the famines of the Second World War, the Great Famine of Vietnam (1944-1945) remains little known outside of Vietnam, especially compared to its contemporaries in Bengal, Henan, and the Soviet Union. Though natural disasters catalyzed the famine, the scope of the famine was exacerbated by the brutal French extraction of resources in northern Vietnam, on the command of the Japanese military.
However, the famine's seeds were sown long before the disaster, with the arrival of the French in the Mekong Delta and their subsequent colonization of Dai Viet. Over half a century of repeated economic exploitation from French colonialism led to the poverty of farmers in the already overpopulated Red River Delta. This inspired years of physical and then intellectual resistance against the French colonial government, eventually leading to the rise of communism in French Indochina and the rise of Ho Chi Minh. When the Second World War broke, and France fell to the Germans in 1940, the new Vichy government took control of French Indochina. They signed "Rice Accords" with Imperial Japan, promising up to a million tons of rice and hundreds of thousands of tons of other non-staple crops every year. This led to five years of intense, severe hardship for the peasants of Vietnam, and all it took were natural disasters in 1944 and 1945 for famine to break out. Meanwhile, the Viet Minh, under the leadership of Ho Chi Minh, slowly expanded their network of cadres across Vietnam during the war years and gained support from numerous Vietnamese peasants eager to end their suffering. The relationship between the Viet Minh, the Japanese, and the Vichy French came to a head among the famine years, exploding in 1945-- the year of two coups.

*By this time, two million people had died in the famine.*
"Rice and Revolution: The Great Famine of Vietnam, 1944-1945" chronicles the famine, placing it in its greater historical context of colonialism and the Second World War. Through analyzing the English language literature on the subject and utilizing primary sources, it aims to elucidate and evaluate this tragic event.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*The Emissary: A Military Sci-Fi Series (Omega Taskforce Book 1) *




  








*The aliens are winning the war...
Captain Lucas Sterling and his merciless Omega Taskforce are going to change that.*
_Battlestar Galactica meets Star Trek's Section 31 in this dark and gritty sci-fi action adventure that fans are calling "exceptional", "action-filled" and "so good you can't stop reading"._

The Sa’Nerra were close to defeat, then everything changed. Armed with a unique neural weapon, the merciless alien warriors turned Fleet crew against their own. Entire warships went rogue. Suspicion and fear ran riot. Surrender seemed like the only option.

But Captain Lucas Sterling knows that in the fight against the Sa’Nerra there is only victory or death.

Sterling is an Omega Captain. His rank and his command of the Fleet Marauder Invictus were both won in a depraved and monstrous trial of grit and determination.

Sterling will do anything to ensure the Sa’Nerra do not prevail. Even if that means killing Fleet crew that have been “turned”. Even if that means killing the people he loves.

But the neural control weapon is not the only danger Fleet faces. Deep inside the Void the aliens are building a super-weapon. Sterling and his crew must destroy it at all costs.

Back on Earth, the United Governments are desperate for peace. Then after fifty years without a single word of contact between the two races, the Sa’Nerra finally send an emissary.

But the belligerent alien race sent an emissary of war, not peace.

The fate of humanity now lies in the hands of Captain Sterling and the Omega officers of the Invictus. But victory is only possible if he is willing to do anything it takes to win.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Murder Over Easy (A Sunny Side Up Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  








*Murder has never been this easy…*

When Sunny Charles arrives in small-town Parfait, Florida, the last thing she expects is a note from her aunt instructing her to take control of the famous Sunny Side Up Café. After going through a vicious divorce, losing her entire life savings, and, oh yeah, having the Russian mob on her tail, Sunny’s willing to give it a shot, even if it means trying her hand at cooking.

Let’s face it, eggs over easy aren’t exactly ‘easy’ to make, but they beat facing off against armed men with guns. All things considered, her first day in the café goes well, that is, until one of the customers, a food vlogger, tries her aunt’s eggs over easy and drops dead on the spot. Sunny’s set to lose the café unless she can prove her innocence. But with a handsome chef as a distraction, the creeping suspicion she’s being watched, and a detective on her case, she’s got her work cut out for her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Catch A Falling Star (Eden Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*Missing treasure, criminals, cops, co-worker hostility, and the surprise appearance of an ex-lover *-- definitely not what mystery novelist Kate Rawlings expects when she accepts a summer teaching position at her alma mater in the peaceful college town of Eden, Kentucky.

Michael Mabry was Kate's lover in college, but did she ever really know him? Thirty years later, he's on the run from his partners in a Chicago museum heist in which a valuable ancient Indian artifact called the Shooting Star was stolen and two people killed. Michael escaped with the Star and his life, but he needs money to get out of the country. After so long, Eden should be the last place anyone would think to look for him, but his partners and an insurance investigator with his own agenda are hot on his trail. Kate finds herself suspected of involvement in the heist, but when a murder occurs in Eden, she also finds herself suspected of murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Suffer the Children: A Welsh detective tackles a kidnapping and a tricky cold case (DI Winter Meadows Book 3) *




  








*A gripping DI Winter Meadows mystery set in the heart of Wales*

When Natalie Benyon’s *eighteen-month-old daughter Ella disappears* from a housing estate, the police and local community act quickly to organise a search.

Given the age of the child, once the local area is scoured, DI Winter Meadows draws the frightening conclusion that *Ella has been abducted*.

The *attention of the police focuses on the family* itself: the lifestyle of the mother, the boyfriend, the raucous party they had the night before Ella’s disappearance.

And a search in their garden reveals *a chilling discovery* that turns the case upside down and sends a shockwave through the community.

All of a sudden Meadows has *a murder case* on his hands – one that threatens to side-line the search for Ella. Can the detective join up the dots, solve the case and find the child?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Four Police Procedural Page-Turners*




  








A sinewy anthology containing one each from FOUR top-rated cop series by best-selling authors Julie Smith, Rob Swigart, Shelley Singer, and Adrienne Barbeau.
*Volume 1 is AXEMAN’S JAZZ, the SECOND book in the Edgar Award-winning Skip Langdon mystery series.*

"*Smashing* . . . _New Orleans Mourning_ was a tough act to follow. _The Axeman’s Jazz_ is a wonderful, completely satisfying encore." -_The Denver Post_

WHAT’S THE PERFECT KILLING FIELD FOR A MURDERER?

A place where he (or maybe she) can learn your secrets from your own mouth and then make friends over coffee. A supposedly "safe" place where anonymity is the norm. The horror who calls himself The Axeman has figured it out and claimed his territory—he's cherry-picking his murder victims in the 12-Step programs of New Orleans.

Tall, funny, social misfit Skip Langdon, now a homicide detective on the Axeman team, dives into the 12-Step groups to meet the suspects, giving the author a chance for gentle satire. (And it’s New Aw’lins, dawlin’ – half the town is either alcoholic or co-dependent!)

*Volume 2 is VECTOR, the FIRST book in Rob Swigart's Thrillers In Paradise series.

"An intriguing blend of jungle action... and cliffhanger suspense." -San Francisco Chronicle
A TERRIFYING CONSPIRACY: A PSYCHOPATHIC KILLER, A RUTHLESS CABAL, AND A WEAPON POTENTIALLY MORE LETHAL THAN NUCLEAR WAR...*
Only a tough scientist and a clever island cop can stop them from setting it loose on an unsuspecting world! Not often do you see a* hard-boiled police procedural* that’s also part action-adventure technothriller, but this one’s a knockout--a great mystery with plenty of local Hawaii color.

*Volume 3 is SAMSON’S DEAL, the FIRST book in the hard-boiled but “wonderfully wry” adventures of ex-cop Jake Samson by award-winning author Shelley Singer.

MURDER, POLITICS, AND STRANGE BEDFELLOWS...*

Ex-Chicago-cop Jake Samson’s likely to lead with his easy-going Columbo style, but he’s earned a reputation for being a tough guy who occasionally “handles discreet matters.” Samson is drawn into Berkeley’s political hotbed when an old friend—a progressive political science professor—calls with an enticing offer. Seems the professor's wife was found dead in the backyard of their Berkeley home, and he wants to pay Jake ten thousand dollars (plus expenses) to figure out whodunit.

With his good friend Rosie and her justice-dispensing two-by-four, Samson follows a twisted trail that leads through the Bay Area's bizarre cultural labyrinth, from pop meditation ashrams to neo-Nazi rallies, to the startling but all too human truth.

*Volume 4 is LOVE BITES* *is “An engaging, sinister romp,” says Chelsea Quinn Yarbro, creator of the Saint-Germain vampire series.

NOT YOUR MAMA’S POLICE PROCEDURAL—A COP STORY WITH BITE…AND ROMANCE*

Beverly Hills detective Peter King and movie star Ovsanna Moore are the sexiest tongue-in-cheek crime-solving duo since *MOONLIGHTING* hit the air waves in the ‘80s. But they may remind you more of *TRUE BLOOD*’s Sookie and Eric than Maddie and David—because one of them’s a vampyre.

Ovsanna’s the successful owner of her own Hollywood film studio and the star of 17 blockbuster horror films, plus three, sadly, that went straight to video. She looks pretty great for a 450-year-old, and though Ovsanna’s had flings with everyone from Genghis Khan to Errol Flynn, Peter’s got what it takes to catch her eye and hold her interest. Here they take on a terrifying killer with super-powers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Grant: The Man who Won The Civil War *




  









*Ulysses S. Grant made famous the expression ‘unconditional surrender’, which is how most of his campaigns ended — for his opponents.*

A hard-drinking soldier in a hard-drinking army, he led the Union armies to victory, first in the West and then in the East, eventually compelling the main Confederate army under Robert E. Lee to surrender at Appomattox in 1865. Yet at the beginning of the Civil War no one, least of all the man himself, anticipated that Grant would lead the Union forces to victory.

Ulysses S. Grant was a failure as a pre-war soldier. His subsequent business career was even worse. His emergence as a successful general and eventual promotion to Commander-in-Chief is a stunning example of how a soldier's peacetime career sometimes gives no indication of how he will perform in a major war. Grant's advance down the Mississippi realized General Scott’s ‘Anaconda’ plan and ultimately cut the Confederacy in half. His capture of Vicksburg, just as Robert E. Lee's invasion of the North was halted at Gettysburg, spelt the end for the Confederacy.

Yet Grant's battles in 1864 cost the Union army dearly and he has never quite shaken off the reputation as a ‘butcher’ who bludgeoned down the Army of Northern Virginia by sheer weight of numbers. Robin Neillands investigates how and why Grant emerged from pre-war obscurity and whether his ultimate victory was won by brains or brawn.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Elida, The Forbidden Ghetto Girl: The story of a daughter with three fathers and four mothers *




  








*The unforgettable story of a forbidden girl born in Kovno Ghetto, despite the Nazi prohibition on Jewish women giving birth, and the risk of death her parents faced by defying the law.

1943, Kovno Ghetto: *despite fear of the threatening death sentence decreed by the Nazi’s, Dr. Jonah Friedman, and his wife Tzila, decide to bring a daughter into the world, their firstborn, whom they name Elida, which in Hebrew means non-birth.

To ensure their child’s chance of survival, when Elida was only three months old, her parents smuggled her out of the ghetto into the arms of a Lithuanian family who lived on a farm.

When the Nazis eradicated the entire Kovno Ghetto, Jonah and Tzila are among those killed. Their only daughter was left orphaned and alone, dependent on the kindness of strangers.

The story of the forbidden girl’s life is gripping and hard to believe. She changes families, countries, and continents, and even her name, more than once. In her never-ending pursuit of love, Elida attempts to rebuild her identity and relinquish her miserable fate.

This is the moving story of _Elida, the Forbidden Ghetto Girl_, and her many vicissitudes of fate.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $0.

*The US Marines in World War II: Illustrated History of U.S. Marines' Campaigns in Europe, Africa and the Pacific: Pearl Harbor, Battle of Cape Gloucester, ... Battle of Iwo Jima, Occupation of Japan *




  








This edition represents a thoroughly written history of Marines' military campaigns in Europe, Africa and the Pacific during the Second World War. Marines played a central role in the Pacific War, along with the U.S. Army. The battles of Guadalcanal, Bougainville, Tarawa, Guam, Tinian, Cape Gloucester, Saipan, Peleliu, Iwo Jima, and Okinawa saw fierce fighting between Marines and the Imperial Japanese Army. By the end of the war, the Corps expanded from two brigades to six divisions, five air wings and supporting troops, totaling about 485,000 Marines. In addition, 20 defense battalions and a parachute battalion were raised. Nearly 87,000 Marines were casualties during World War II, and 82 were awarded the Medal of Honor.
Contents:
Origin of the Marine Corps
The Marine Corps on the Eve of War
Marines Defending American Soil
Pearl Harbor
Battle of Wake Island
Marines Campaign in Europe and Africa
Europe and North Africa
Defense of Iceland
Marines Campaign in the Pacific Rim
Defense of the Philippines
Solomon Islands Campaign
Guadalcanal Campaign
Marshall Islands Campaign
Battle of Tarawa
Battle of Cape Gloucester
Battle of Saipan
Battle of Guam
Battle of Peleliu
Battle of Tinian
Liberation of the Philippines
Marines Campaign in Japan
Battle of Iwo Jima
Battle of Okinawa
Occupation of Japan


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Ancient Echoes (Ancient Secrets Book 1)*













Top 10 Idaho Book Award Winner
Past and present collide in this spellbinding tale by USA Today bestselling author Joanne Pence.

Over two hundred years ago, a covert expedition shadowing Lewis and Clark disappeared into the wilderness of Central Idaho. Now, seven anthropology students and their professor vanish in the same area. The key to finding them lies in an ancient secret, one involving alchemy, gold, and immortality...a secret that men throughout history have sought to unveil.

Michael Rempart is a brilliant archeologist whose colorful and controversial career has earned him admiring fans and implacable foes, but he is plagued by a troubling sense of the supernatural and a mysterious spiritual intuitiveness. Joining Rempart in this adventure are a CIA consultant on paranormal phenomena, a washed-up local sheriff, and a former scholar of Egyptology. All must overcome their personal demons as they attempt to save the students and, ultimately, the world.

From the Journal of Francis Masterson, 1806--

All hope is gone. Evil is victorious.

In the time I have remaining I will, herewith, impart a tale so filled with Dread and Terror that my heart overflows with immeasurable Sorrow to tell it. It began with the highest of Good Will and Promise and, on my part, great Excitement. I can only trust to Providence that one day this small account which I leave in a land of unimaginable desolation and Wildness, may be discovered, and that it will serve to warn others of the wickedness that may ensnare Good men.

Ours was to be a Secret Expedition...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**rouble in Nuala (The Inspector de Silva Mysteries Book 1)*












In the opening book of this series set in the 1930s among the rolling green hills of colonial Ceylon, Inspector Shanti de Silva is not finding life in his new post in the sleepy town of Nuala as restful as he had hoped.An arrogant plantation owner with a lonely wife, a crusading lawyer, and a death in suspicious circumstances conspire to present him with a puzzle that he will need all his experience to solve and prove his worth to his new boss.If you love traditional-style mysteries, spiced with colourful characters and a dash of humour, don’t miss The Inspector de Silva Mysteries.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*DEAD AND GONE TO BELL (A Samantha Bell Mystery Thriller Book 1)*













*A gripping crime mystery that will make your jaw drop.*

Investigative reporter, Samantha Bell, knows the end of her career is near. But when young women are suddenly being targeted by a mysterious serial killer who leaves little clues behind, Samantha pushes her way into the biggest murder investigation of her life.

*Four crime-solving women set out on an exhilarating adventure to stop a serial killer before tragedy strikes again.*

On a mission to tell the story to save her career, nothing is as it seems. Met by terrifying roadblocks, Samantha needs a win. Willing to do whatever it takes, she and her friends risk their lives to work together and sift through the lies and deception that seem to be waiting for them around every turn.

*Shocking twists and page-turning suspense from beginning to end.*

It’s a race against the clock to catch the killer and just when it seems another victim’s life will be claimed, Samantha receives an anonymous message saying she will be the one to solve the case. Suddenly, the game has changed. When someone close to Samantha appears to be the next target, all rules are off the table and anything goes.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Meltdown in Christmas River: A Christmas Cozy Mystery (Christmas River Cozy Book 10) *




  








Book 10 in the Amazon bestselling cozy mystery series is full of heart-pounding twists, sweet romance, and bright holiday spirit to keep you turning the pages long into the cold winter’s night.

How do you find a killer when everyone in town has a motive?
That’s the question pie-baker extraordinaire Cinnamon Peters and the rest of the cozy little mountain town of Christmas River are asking this December.
After Moira Stewart — the town’s worst gossip — is found dead of unnatural causes one snowy morning, rumors begin swirling like snowflakes in a blizzard about her unexpected demise.
But not everything is as it seems in Christmas River this holiday season. And in a town where everyone stands to gain from Moira’s death, Cinnamon and her husband Sheriff Brightman find themselves stumbling into dangerous and deadly territory.
Because this December, the weather outside is frightful…
And so is the murder.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Secrets and Lies: A Collection of Heart-stopping Psychological Thrillers *




  








*Some They Lie


Everybody hides the monster inside...*


When *Olivia Midhurst* meets Michael, she doesn’t fool herself that he’s the perfect guy. No one is perfect—she knows that better than most. Everyone has their *secrets*.

But something about Michael’s behaviour sets her nerves on edge, and, when people around her start to go *missing*, and then turn up *dead*, she’s forced to act.

Knowing the police will never believe what she’s witnessed, and terrified her accusations will only drag up the past she’s worked so hard to *bury*, Olivia has no choice but to take things into her own hands...



*In The Woods


Death is easy. Surviving... can be murder.*


Twenty-three year old Cassandra Draper is the latest *victim *of the *serial killer* police have dubbed ‘The Magician’, due to his ability to make women disappear.

Abducted and drugged, he takes her out into the middle of nowhere, where he chains her to a tree trunk.

She thinks things can’t get any worse, but a freak accident renders her completely *alone*.

And no one knows where she is.

She thought being *abducted* by a serial killer was as bad as things could get....

*But she’s about to learn there are worse things than being dead.*





*On His Grave


It started with a lie...*


Life for single mother Kristen Scott has never been easy.

Brought up by a crazy mother and left to take care of her younger sister, all she ever wanted was a normal family home.

But a messy divorce leads to her struggling to make ends meet. When her co-worker suggests taking in a foreign student, the money seems too good to turn down. What she isn’t expecting is a twenty-something Swede to turn up, and slot right into her and her son’s life.

Things quickly start to go wrong. Her ex-husband isn’t happy with the new setup. Her sister has issues. Her son is being bullied...

And strange things are happening at home.

With unanswered questions, Kristen starts to wonder about the people she’s let into her life...

Someone is lying, but who?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dangerous Games (The Peacemaker Book 2) *




  








*It began with a kidnapping, a murder and a phone call.*
Albert Westwood, aka Nero, former British special forces sniper extraordinaire and ex-mercenary, just wants to live a normal life. Be left alone. The problem is he’s a wanted man. A Queen’s pardon for one more job could be just what he needs. But the job is deadly. He has to find and stop the current leader of a deep state organization known as the Peacemakers, whose goal is to bring about world peace even if it means destroying it in the process.

Cassandra “Casey” Wu, ex-CIA and current assassin for hire, has never been this angry. She’s been forced into her current assignment: a job she doesn’t want to complete. But two lives are depending on her success. Her new boss, a vicious predator will stop at nothing, including the murder of innocent lives, to achieve his goal. He’s also the man Westwood is sworn to destroy.

Wu and Westwood find themselves once again on opposite sides in a dangerous game. Under any other circumstances, they’d be trying to kill each other, but this time it’s personal. Can Westwood and Wu stop the Peacemaker before he achieves his goal?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Skills of Wilderness Survival - U.S. Army Official Handbook: How to Fight for Your Life - Become Self-Reliant and Prepared: Learn how to Handle the ... Build a Shelter, Create Tools & Weapons…*




  







Become self-reliant and prepared: This illustrated edition covers ALL survival skills and techniques that a person can use in order to endure and survive in any type of natural environment and hostile situation. You will easily learn the techniques to provide basic necessities like water, food, and shelter, but even how to protect yourself and fight. This e-book covers all aspects of the survival. It will help you develop your survival skills, as well as the will to survive. It will prepare you for any type of situation, either physical or psychological ordeal while in hostile environment.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Deception in War *




  








*Deception has traditionally been seen as the ruse de guerre of low or cunning types, rather than a legitimate military tactic. This book challenges that view.*

Jon Latimer draws on examples from land, sea and air to show how simple some tricks have been, but also how technology has increased the range of what is possible, using, for instance, bogus radio traffic, virtual images, and even scents. After all, there is something particularly satisfying about not only beating an opponent but doing so through guile.

_Deception in War_ is the definitive account of the importance of deception in warfare from the Trojan Horse to the present day.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Reality Barks: A Rescue Dog's Funny Story (Mutt to Megastar Book 1)*




  








*Rescue dog faces the reality of his unusual new life.*

When two glossy Sydney metro couples rescue an ordinary Aussie mutt from the Dog Pound, he wonders why... especially when they change his name to Elliott! But he soon realizes that Jamie, the alpha-male of one of the couples, has plans for him... _big plans!_ It’s a humorous Australian rescue dog’s tell-all tale about how he becomes a celebrity and wins their love.

Previously a one-man companion pooch, Elliott soon finds he's become a time share dog, shared between the two couples. But because he can read auras and understand every word of human talk, not just body language, Elliott learns fast. He discovers the reason he's here is because ad man Jamie wanted an ordinary "everydog" for his TV commercial for Biffo ChunkY-Yums dog food, which, to his surprise, also stars Hedy, a glamorous Afghan Hound. If he can become a TV dog star, Elliott need never fear being sent back to the Dog Pound. So with dogged determination, the feisty dog even trains himself to wink, with humorous results. But that’s not all, while trying to win the love of his new human pack, Elliott falls in love with Alison, the stunning Airedale Terrier, and befriends the dogs next door, Spike, a Tibetan Mastiff, and Mitzi, a snooty Standard Poodle.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A**ll Wands on Deck (Hallow Haven Witch Mysteries Book 1)*













Sadie Alden got on a plane with no intention of looking back. She sold up her cafes back home and took up an opportunity that looked too good to be true. A beach side café on a remote island where no one knows her name, doesn’t that sound like heaven? Well… things are never simple.

News of her arrival seemed to travel fast across the island of Hallow Haven, but the locals know things about Sadie that she hasn’t told anyone, things that even she doesn’t know.

She’s barely started a tour of the place before she is dragged into a cellar to dodge the incoming storm. Her new friend Kate insists that Sadie accompany her on a damage check around the island. First stop; the cemetery. It seems that there is one extra grave and it has been uncovered by the rain.

This is the beginning of a whole new chapter for Sadie, she is about to learn things about herself that have been hidden all her life. It turns out she has relatives out here, and they are all witches too.

Hallo Haven is a place filled with ancient feuds, magic and secrecy. Sadie was brought here by fate and only she can bring peace to the islands that surround her. Who can she turn to for help? The hot Sheriff that is trying to keep his distance, the local hiking expert that appears when Sadie is in danger, or the ghost in her kitchen? Life’s a beach.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Girl Lost: A Suspenseful Mystery (Tyler Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








*Her kidnapping was only the beginning...

...Being returned might be her undoing.*

Dive into the world of the Tyler family! They have a unique family dynamic that makes for tense and gut-wrenching moments in this family saga series. Join the Tylers as they navigate family rifts, love, and murder. Delve into their world of suspense and intrigue.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*STATS: Numbers To Kill For *




  








*As a former Navy SEAL who fought in the Middle East, David Dawson thought he had done all he could to serve his country. Little did he know, the fate of the United States would soon rest in his hands.*

Like too many veterans, he is down on his luck. While his wife, Sydney, pays most of the bills, David drives a New York City cab to make ends meet. But one task keeps him going: his quest to write the great American novel. Despite his determination, all he has to show for it is a mountain of rejection letters. But David and Sydney know he needs just one big break to turn their dreams into reality.

_Little do they know, his big break has finally arrived_. When a paranoid passenger leaves a briefcase in David’s cab, he gives the veteran access to documents that might reveal *a dark secret* about the past and present of American elections. It’s the story he’s been searching for all his life — and powerful people are searching for it, too.

David has put his life on the line to defend America once before. Now he has to decide if he will do it again — and risk the lives of his loved ones as well.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Knee Deep: A Cam Derringer Novel (Tropical Adventure Series book 1)*




  








*A DEADLY MISSION. A SADISTIC CRIMINAL ORGANIZATION. A DANGEROUS HUNT FOR REVENGE.*

When Cam Derringer loses his wife, his law license, and his home, he has some adjusting to do. After settling into a houseboat in Key West, he finds himself unable to let go of his wife's murder. Desperate for answers, he starts a quest to find the ones responsible for her death.

The deeper he dives into the criminal underworld, the more dangerous the situation becomes. But Cam won’t stop until everyone responsible pays their fair share. Even if it means skirting the law now and then.
When the FBI and the Cartel come after him, Cam realizes he might be in over his head. Can he uncover the truth about his wife's murder? Or will he become the killer's next victim?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Man of Wax (Man of Wax Trilogy Book 1) *




  








*From USA Today bestselling author Robert Swartwood comes the exciting first book in the Man of Wax Trilogy ...*

Ben Anderson goes to bed Sunday night, lying next to his wife in the comfort and safety of their Pennsylvania family home, to wake up the next day in a rundown motel in California — alone.

He doesn't know how he got there, he doesn't know where his family is, and written in dried blood on the bathroom door are the words LET THE GAME BEGIN.

Soon Ben is contacted by Simon. Simon knows all there is to know about Ben, more than he cares to remember himself. If Ben wants to save himself and his family, he will have to do everything Simon says.

As the game begins — with stakes much higher than either man can imagine — no one knows where it will lead or how it will end.

Only one thing is for certain: this time the game will change everything.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Sweet Smell of Murder (A Chocolate Centered Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  








Ally Sweet is happy to be returning for a short break to the small town where she grew up. She is planning on using the time off to get over her messy divorce and she is looking forward to spending time with her much-loved grandmother and relaxing making chocolates and anything chocolaty.

But then… the delivery driver for her grandmother’s chocolate shop is found murdered. The detectives investigating the crime have a prime suspect, Ally’s high school sweetheart, Brent. Ally believes that Brent would never murder anyone, so with the help of her trusted feline friend, Peaches, she tries to uncover the truth.

The search for the killer leads Ally straight into the line of danger. Will she be able find the murderer before she becomes a victim herself?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Burying Ben (Dot Meyerhoff Mystery Series Book 1) *




  








A COP’S DEAD; SHE WAS HIS SHRINK.
GUESS WHO EVERYONE’S BLAMING?
"*Riveting, compelling and authentic! Ellen Kirschman's been-there done-that experience makes this a real standout.*" —_Hank Phillippi Ryan, Agatha, Anthony, and Mary Higgins Clark award winner_

A floundering, sensitive young rookie cop steps into her office. She tries to help him, but after a few sessions he commits suicide.

Not a good look for a psychologist with a new job.

Needless to say, Dr. Dot Meyerhoff, newly minted police psychologist, is not only sad, she’s mortified. She’s already discovered *counseling cops isn’t easy — that they’re uncommunicative* men contemptuous of therapy.

But she didn’t expect to fail quite this badly.

Freshly divorced and in need of cash, she took the job even though she wasn’t quite prepared for it — especially for the irascible police chief, and the lack of respect throughout the department. Now she’s in danger of losing both the job and her license.

Because when a client commits suicide, *people tend to blame the therapist. Including Dot* herself. She’s beating herself up because she didn’t prevent it. But could she have?

She’s desperate to find out, and her quest takes her all over the small California town in which she finds herself. Luckily for the reader, sordid secrets spill out of closets in every neighborhood she visits.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Lou Fleener Private Eye Series: Books 4-6 (Lou Fleener Mysteries Book  *




  








*LOU FLEENER, LOW CLASS P.I., HAS A NEW DISGUISE:
LOU FLEENER, CLASSY DETECTIVE*
P.I. Lou Fleener is blessed with a natural disguise: he’s kind of short, slightly pudgy, a little nondescript, and always underestimated – the bad guys just don’t see him coming. *So they’re always surprised to find themselves facing the toughest street fighter in Chicago.* There is simply not anybody he can’t beat – even a bar full of anybodies.

Cozy readers will adore the romance, the snappy jokes, and Lou’s spitfire wife Cassidy. There’s also enough *fast-moving action for hard-boiled fans, and a quirky brand of noir that will appeal to classicists* looking for the next Raymond Chandler.

*The Classy Detective Agency*
It’s 1960 in glamorous Chicago, and Lou and his wife Cassidy are broke. They devise a scheme to advertise themselves as sophisticated private eyes catering to the city’s elite, but whip-smart as they are, they aren’t prepared for the stealthy criminals hiding among Chicago’s rich and famous.

Set up to take the fall for an art heist, Cassidy's arrested and Lou's branded a cop killer and hunted throughout the city. With his best friend and acknowledged brains of the operation, Dion “Monk” Monkton, still in California, they're on their own. Lou's Plan B might not be as elegant as Monk's, but it's wildly entertaining and true to his guiding principle: _Always do the unexpected_.

*Ticket to Heaven*
Chicago’s sleaziest businessman is trying to pay off his sins. The cruel, strange real estate tycoon Elwood Tymms—known as “Terrible Tymms”—is dying and before he goes, he’s trying to throw all his money to charitable causes in an off-the-wall effort to buy his way into heaven. But Tymms has a problem: he’s got so many enemies he might end up assassinated before he can finish giving away his cash—and in his mind that means he’d end up in hell. Cassidy and Lou agree to act as his security detail and Tymms ends up taking shelter in their apartment. Big surprise...he’s not the best roommate.

*Filthy Rich*
Down-and-out comedian “Filthy" Rich wasn’t always living on the edge, telling viciously dirty jokes in the seediest possible strip clubs. He was once famous for a clean routine, until his estranged wife ran off with Rich’s best jokes. Rich hires Lou to find the missing jokes—and the wayward wife, leading Lou down a perilous rabbit hole of deceit, lies, and frame ups.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Bangkok Burn: Gritty, hard-boiled, noir, crime fiction about a Bangkok mafia family. (Bangkok Series Book 1)*




  








*12 May 2010*

A war is taking place on the streets of Bangkok as political cliques fire bullets and rockets at each other. Mysterious 'Men in Black' snipe combatants from both sides. It is a good time to settle old scores.
Take a walk on the darkside with Chance. An enigma: family-orientated, loyal and loving... and a cold-blooded killer....

This chilling, high-octane thriller takes you to parts of Bangkok no tourist should ever go, a world where life is cheap and morality non-existent.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Sweden, Japan, and the Long Second World War: 1931-1945*




  








Lottaz and Ottosson explore the intricate relationship between neutral Sweden and Imperial Japan during the latter’s 15 years of warfare in Asia and in the Pacific. While Sweden’s relationship with European Axis powers took place under the premise of existential security concerns, the case of Japan was altogether different. Japan never was a threat to Sweden, militarily or economically. Nevertheless, Stockholm maintained a close relationship with Tokyo until Japan’s surrender in 1945. This book explores the reasons for that and therefore provides a study on the rationale and the value of neutrality in the Long Second World War.


_Sweden, Japan, and the Long Second World War _is a valuable resource for scholars of the Second World War and of the history of neutrality.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Going Into My Ninth Inning: My Life From Fenway to Phoenix *




  







GOING INTO MY 9th INNING is the story of Louis H. Boudreau, a kid that grew up around ballparks with some of the greatest ballplayers of their era, including Bob Feller, Ted Williams, Ron Santo and Ernie Banks. Not a book about baseball, but rather documents his struggle being named “Lou Boudreau Jr.,” after his famous Father, baseball Hall-of-Famer Lou Boudreau and the voice of the Chicago Cubs for 30 years on WGN radio. From the most beloved ballparks to the torrid jungles of Vietnam, here is a “behind the plate” view of a kid trying to live up to the expectations of others until he realizes the most important opinion of oneself comes from within.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*B**iological Warfare: Learn What's at Risk, Protective Measures & Treatment of Casualties (Bacterial Agents; Anthrax, Brucellosis, Plague, Q Fever, Viral ... Venezuelan Equine Encephalitis, Toxins…) *




  







The purpose of this book is to provide concise supplemental reading material to assist both, health-care providers and civilians in the management of biological casualties. The main goal is to make this a reference for all those who need basic summary and treatment information quickly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Star Rebels: Stories of Space Exploration, Alien Races, and Adventure *




  








There are rebels among the stars...

Meet eleven protagonists battling to save themselves and the ones they love. Human, cyborg, clone, or alien, they'll find themselves pitted against intergalactic crime bosses, interstellar mercenaries, a quantum-wave-riding collective mind, and the universe itself. Along the way, there’s plenty of action, adventure, humor, and even some romance.


Written by the freshest voices in science fiction, these stories are short, but they’ll light your imagination like a solar flare. Strap yourself in and join the rebellion! Download this collection today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Lost Starship: Books 1-3 Complete Saga: Elixr - Redeemr - Destroyr (Complete Series Box Sets)*




  








*Save the cure. Kill the crew.*

*That was the dying order of the captain of the starship Elixr.* The ship followed the order. Then it lost its mind.

Two decades later, the last chance to save billions of souls rests with the dead starship's only occupants: a pair of boys raised by a deranged robot. When Elixr crashes on a barren world, they join forces with an impoverished girl living on the edge of society to search for answers.

Who are they? Why have they survived? And what could Elixr possibly do to save a world on the precipice of collapse?

The more they learn, the greater the stakes become. Soon they are running for their lives from secret societies, deadly creatures, and powerful warlords. As enemies multiply, it seems the secrets of the lost starship may never be discovered.

*But Elixr is hiding more than secrets. Much more.*

THE LOST STARSHIP box set includes:

Elixr
Redeemr
Destroyr


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Project Hannibal *



  








*How do you hide a herd of mammoths?* When the government terminates its secret project to restore genetically engineered mammoths to Alaska, animal trainer Luis Cortez goes to extraordinary lengths to spirit the hand-raised mammoth herd to freedom in the wild.

Estelle Dupris is a flying doctor visiting patients in an isolated Native Alaskan village. With her is her teenaged niece, grieving after her mother's suicide.

In Alaska's harsh and beautiful landscape, Luis and Estelle's worlds collide. _Project Hannibal_ is a life-affirming story of overcoming adversity while recovering hope and faith after terrible personal loss.

*"Loved it! It’s like an elephantine Jurassic Park where genetics have been used for an altruistic purpose." Rachel Deeming, Reedsy Discovery.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*YuFu's Run 1: A Space Opera High-Tech Thriller*




  








All YuFu wants is to do his job and earn a comfortable retirement.

Those dreams are shattered when he finds that someone is assassinating the leadership within the government's secret diamond harvesting cooperation where he works.

Not just troubling in its own right, the killings put his entire future at risk when someone gives him the evidence of the assassinations, and the enemy frames him for a terrorist attack.

Chased by cyborg killers and the police, YuFu must expose the conspiracy while on the run.

If that wasn't enough, he's working against a powerful tycoon who doesn't want to conquer the galaxy, he wants to own it. In order to survive, YuFu will have to change everything about himself, embracing a life he never imagined.

This is the first book in YuFu's Space Opera Techno-Thriller series. If you like fast-paced interstellar action, surprising plot twists, terrifying protagonists, and kick-ass cyborg agents, then you'll love this new space adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*YuFu's Run 2: A Space Opera High-Tech Thriller*




  









YuFu is crazy about his new cyborg lover called Sonja, but the genius scientist—Frederica—abducts her.

YuFu must adopt Sonja’s five-year-old and take her and his teenage daughter away from their fertile moon to live on another planet, seventeen light-years away. While there, Frederica airs a speech across Plan8's seven solar systems, exposing the leading-authority’s conspiracy which gave them the wealth and power to control the Alliance—an everlasting supply of diamonds, harvested from a gas giant.

The Alliance is in turmoil, the military doesn’t know who to take orders from, and terrorists are taking advantage of the anarchy.

YuFu discovers Frederica has done something terrible to Sonja. She intends to use her genetic code and amazing cyborg assemblies to conquer the galaxy.

Will YuFu find Sonja when the secret service inserts a telepathy device into his brain? Or will it be too late to stop the war?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $0.


*Yufu's Run 3: A Space Opera High-Tech Thriller *




  








The love which YuFu has for his daughter reaches beyond the stars. But is this father's love enough to protect his nineteen-year-old hacker hunter from cyber-terrorists?

Life on Planet Nerthus couldn't get much worse. The world is renowned for its innovative infrastructure, robots, and androids. But the technology is misused when religious fanatics hack into the transportation's computer networks and massacres in the name of ethnic cleansing.

Sahas Takes Alliance Rule, otherwise known as STAR, is an extremist group causing worldwide bloodshed and carnage in the name of their Sattchi God--Sahas.

YuFu watches as an outsider until his daughter--Lulu--gets abducted. Meanwhile, the MSS is too busy trying to counter the attacks. He must rescue her alone, as a newly modified super-cyborg. Will he be an amateur like before or become a professional, able to rescue her before she dies? It's not easy when the world is in chaos.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*YuFu's Run 4: A Space Opera High-Tech Thriller *




  








After a prison break of STAR terrorists, YuFu and his cyborg agents must infiltrate the refuge where they are heading. The only problem is that it's located on an inhospitable world with no atmosphere and extreme temperatures.

YuFu doesn't want to carry out more agency work, but he feels rejected when his daughters don't need him anymore. When the secret service and military require his expertise to lead a group of cyborg agents into an enemy's secret encampment, he agrees to assist.

As YuFu and others are launched into space, then transferred to a starship, tragedy deals them a fatal blow. YuFu is traumatized and just wants to go home, but as his comrades uncover more of the plot, they come to understand that the survival of humanity rests in his hands alone. He must embezzle an alien virus intended to wipe out most of humanity in seven worlds.

Can YuFu prevent widespread ethnic cleansing when carrying out a mission in such a hostile world?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Mysterious Affair at Styles: A Hercule Poirot Mystery(classics illustrated) edition *




  








Hercule Poirot solves his first case in the Agatha Christie novel that started it all, now in a fully restored edition that features a “missing chapter” along with commentary from Christie expert John Curran.

Who poisoned the wealthy Emily Inglethorp and how did the murderer penetrate and escape from her locked bedroom? Suspects abound in the quaint village of Styles St. Mary—from the heiress's fawning new husband to her two stepsons, her volatile housekeeper, and a pretty nurse who works in a hospital dispensary.

With impeccable timing, and making his unforgettable debut, the brilliant Belgian detective Hercule Poirot is on the case.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Murder on the Links: Detective Mystery Classic *




  







Hercule Poirot and Captain Hastings travel to Merlinville-sur-Mer, France, to meet Paul Renauld, who has requested their help. Upon arriving at his home, the Villa Genevieve, local police greet them with news that he has been found dead that morning. Renauld had been stabbed in the back with a letter opener and left in a newly dug grave adjacent to a local golf course. His wife, Eloise Renauld, claims masked men broke into the villa at 2 am, tied her up, and took her husband away with them. Upon inspecting his body, Eloise collapses with grief at seeing her dead husband. Monsieur Giraud of the Sûreté leads the police investigation, and resents Poirot's involvement; Monsieur Hautet, the Examining Magistrate, is more open to sharing key information with him.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Virtually Undetectable: An Ellie Foreman Mystery *




  








*This book was originally published as part of the High-Tech Crime Solvers series in 2020. But it was designed to be an Ellie Foreman mystery. The text is identical between versions. Enjoy!*

Trawling through the lawless corners of the dark internet is the last thing respectable bank manager, Rachel Foreman, expected to be doing. But she’s just been fired after falling for a cyber-scam, resulting in the identity-theft and online targeting of a female Fortune 500 CEO, accused, among other things, of the murder of a disgruntled former employee. Lucky for Rachel, her mother is renowned investigator Ellie Foreman. In an effort to find out who’s targeting the CEO and to salvage what’s left of Rachel’s reputation, both mother and daughter trail shadowy hackers and ruthless cyber-criminals through an increasingly dangerous web of deception.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Last Teacher: A Stand-Alone Mackenzie Mystery (Mackenzie August, Action Mysteries,)*




  








This is Book Zero of the Mackenzie August series, a prequel.
"Wow. A cool twist on the Clint Eastwood tough loner genre, and well written."
"An entertaining read that gives us more background on Mackenzie."

Imagine your favorite teachers from high school are dying, being mysteriously murdered one by one soon after the arrival of the new English instructor...

Mackenzie August is starting a new life. After a successful but destructive career as a high-profile California homicide detective, and then a less successful and even more destructive stint working for a church, he has moved to Virginia to start over as an instructor. The only thing he's bringing with him is Kix, his infant baby boy. He plans for peaceful living with his son, but trouble soon finds him as his new co-workers begin showing up dead outside of his classroom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Old Men in Blue : Take Back Oregon *




  








Kyle Morris and his long-time buddies of the Ghost Team are at it again in the second book of the _"The Old Men in Blue"_ series. Kyle has recovered enough from his last bullet wound to carry on with the fight. His teammates are ready.

New guys and gals are introduced to assist the Ghost Team in the fight to free Oregon. The ruthless invaders and criminal gangs are still attempting to rule over what's left of the damaged State of Oregon.

The Ghost Team fights from Eastern Oregon to the Willamette Valley. Some days the team assists the National Guard, other days the Guard is saving the Ghost Team. This is a non-stop action-packed story of the few that stepped up and answered the call to fight for freedom. Shortly after, the Chinese launched an EMP missile strike and invaded Oregon and Washington states.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*All the Shiny Things (Kate Reid Thrillers Book 1)*




  








Katie Reid is a young woman with a good job and a good life. That is, until she discovers it was all a lie. Now, her desperate search for the truth begins.

After learning of the terrible events that forever altered her childhood, Katie is compelled to dig into a past no one wants to relive. A past her parents kept hidden from her at all costs.

A decades-old investigation is reluctantly unearthed when Katie discovers her role as the lone survivor. It is Detective Marshall Avery who lends her the resources needed to hunt down the person responsible. When that search breathes new life into an old monster—one who has left a trail of innocent blood in his wake—it is too late to turn back.

Katie’s desire for retribution places her in great danger and costs her dearly. So when the tables are turned, and the hunted becomes the hunter, will Detective Avery be able to keep Katie from going too far?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Blackquest 40 *




  








*BlueInk Review: "A Die Hard sequel for the #meToo era ... chockfull of thrilling action ... a page-turning thriller."

Clarion Reviews: "Exhilarating. Unpredictable developments arise in every chapter, and chapters typically end on cliffhangers."*

Deb Bollinger has no time for corporate training.

Her company’s top engineer at just twenty-seven, Deb has blocked off her day for the one project she truly cares about: the launch of Carebnb, an app that finds spare beds for the homeless. When she’s told all employees must drop everything for some busywork exercise called Blackquest 40, it’s an easy no.

Trouble is, her bosses aren’t really asking.

Blackquest 40 is the mother of all corporate trainings. A near-impossible project to be completed in forty straight hours. No phones. No internet. Sleeping on cots. Nobody in, nobody out.

Deb finds the whole setup creepy and authoritarian. When a Carebnb issue necessitates her leaving the office, she heads for the door.

What’s the worst that could happen?

Armed commandos, HVAC-duct chases, a catastrophic master plan that gets darker by the hour — Blackquest 40 is a fresh take on the Die Hard formula, layering smart-drones and a modern heroine onto the classic action tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*American Military History (Vol. 1&2): From the American Revolution to the Global War on Terrorism (Illustrated Edition) *




  







The story of the United States Army is always growing and changing. Historians constantly seek to reinterpret the past while accumulating new facts as America's Army continues to be challenged on new foreign battlefields. Nor does the Army, as an institution, ever stand still. It necessarily changes its organization, materiel, doctrine, and composition to cope with an ever-changing world of current conflict and potential danger. American Military History provides a comprehensive but brief account of Army's past. The history of an active organization tends to expand rapidly as the organization grows larger and more complex. The first volume covers the Army's history from its birth in 1775 to the eve of World War I. The second volume of this edition takes up that story and extends it into the twenty-first century and the early years of the war on terrorism.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*The Blood Service: Book 1 of a Military Sci-Fi Adventure *




  








*Wrongly Convicted. Sentenced To Life. His Only Hope Lies In Service.*
Aaron Havenes is serving hard labor in the colonies for a crime he didn’t commit. The last thing he wants to do is defend the Empire that chained him as a child. But when Aaron’s only friends are lured into the army with empty promises, Aaron vows to protect them at any cost, even if that means fighting monsters on behalf of a power that he loathes.

To glory-seeking Colonel Riley, convicted criminals aren’t worth the air they breathe: perfect cannon fodder. Aaron and his friends are being sent out to die in place of those ‘too valuable’ to lose.

But Aaron is set to defy all expectations. Death would be simpler, because victory means becoming a pawn for politicians and generals as they seek to further their own ambitions.

*And the creatures in the mountains have plans of their own…*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $0.


*Snowblind (Pler Series Book 1) *




  








*A new home. A new destiny.*

All Lanna wants is to find peace in a tiny village on the edge of the empire. The imperial people offer her opportunities she’s never dared to dream of. Enchanted by her new home, she agrees to a betrothal. 

But her life is turned upside-down when Lanna draws the attention of a noblewoman from the distant First City.

Lanna is forced to travel to the palace at the heart of the empire. There, she must deal with court power games, a spiteful nemesis and a fickle Emperor.

Yet, all is not as it seems in this place of silk and luxury and Lanna faces the biggest decision of her life. One that could change the fate of the whole empire. 

_Snowblind is a captivating fantasy with complex characters and dramatic intrigue._

*NOT SUITABLE FOR YOUNGER READERS.

BRITISH ENGLISH*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Spotlight Scandal: A Magical Mane Mystery (Magical Mane Mystery Series Book 3) *




  








*Hollywood has come to Cliff Haven, and with it, lots of drama. *

Every year, the residents of Cliff Haven put on a Christmas play and try to avoid the theater's curse. This year, someone won't get out alive. 

Ellie Vanderwick has one singular line in the play—a line she can't bring herself to say. Pair that with her newfound magical ability and Ellie has her hands full. 

But none of it matters when a visitor shows up claiming to know about Ellie's family. In exchange for helping the visitor solve a years-old murder, Ellie may find what she longs for more than anything in the world. 

As long as she can stay alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Third Degree: A fast-paced murder mystery (Double Blind Book 3) *




  








*FROM USA TODAY BESTSELLING AUTHOR DAN ALATORRE
A fire has no conscience. Neither does a serial firebomber.*

Tampa detectives Carly Sanderson and Sergio Martin agree to join a newly-formed, multi-state task force and immediately find themselves navigating between the Georgia backwoods and the Atlanta social scene in pursuit of a serial firebomber. A ruthless maniac who apparently enjoys having random victims suffer before they die, only the killer knows how the targets are related - if they are at all. A combination of Carly's by-the-book police work and Sergio's willingness to bend rules to the breaking point might catch the killer and end the reign of fear Atlanta is enduring, but with so many people unwilling to cooperate, the detectives wonder if something else may be at work.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*FOREIGN INVOLVEMENT: A Chuck Winters Thriller *




  







San Francisco Homicide detective Chuck Winters, accidentally strikes it rich with his criminal software database program, retires and takes his money and runs. He soon gets caught up with a nemesis character that spews death and destruction, hiding throughout the world like a chameleon---causing Winters to leave his serene retirement and take chase.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*GHOST IN THE NIGHT: A CHUCK WINTERS THRILLER *




  







Book 2 in the Chuck Winters Series. Chuck has a shocking discovery and is forced to continue the chase for a globetrotting killer, who hides in plain sight throughout the world. It seems that this devious and no remorse individual, tends to always be one step ahead of Chuck and his associates. The chase goes from continent to continent, with Chuck defying all odds in his relentless pursuit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*STEPS AHEAD IN MOROCCO: A CHUCK WINTERS THRILLER *




  







Chuck Winters, retired ex homicide detective from San Francisco, embarks on his third attempt to bring now notorious killer Mason Hampton to justice. He has previously chased Hampton into the far east, from Hong Kong to mainland China and throughout Europe, from there to South Africa where it appeared to end in a fiery plane crash. But sometime later, an off duty Lisbon detective saw him in St. Maarten, and the chase began through Europe, and ended in a luxury yacht explosion in a London harbor. Almost a year later, after a chance encounter with a tourist couple on the Island of Bonaire in the Caribbean, he was discovered to be alive again. Chuck Winters assembled some of his former 'Hampton hunters' and starts the wild and always dangerous chase again, this time in the Orient, Rome and into North Africa---hoping to bring this villain to justice. Chuck who became wealthy form a criminal software program he developed, is self funding this attempt to bring justice for his venture capital mentor as well as the good people along the way that have fallen victim to this madman---who himself is wealthy from the large fees he's made as a paid assassin.Fasten your seat belt for a wild adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Operation Forager: 1944 Battle for Saipan, Invasion of Tinian, and Recapture of Guam (WW2 Pacific Military History Series) *




  








“_History buffs and newbie history buffs alike will love this book_.” —Reviewer

*A gripping account of one of the most daring—and disturbing—operations in the Pacific war.*

From the heavy fighting in Saipan to the securing of Tinian and Guam, the Pacific war left its profound mark in this sheltered corner of the world, which would be felt for several decades to come. Caught in the center of a vicious struggle between two superpowers, these islands would form an unconventional battleground for US forces and the Japanese Navy.

This book offers you a new look at the WWII Pacific Theater, providing an enlightening glimpse into the battles and campaigns during the Allied offensive. With a breakdown of three significant US campaigns:

● *Battle for Saipan*, since the fall of the Marshall Islands a few months earlier, both sides prepared for an American onslaught against the Marianas and Saipan in particular.

● *Invasion of Tinian*, is the incredible account of the assault on Tinian. Located just under six miles southwest of Saipan. This was the first use of napalm and the “shore to shore” concept.

● *Recapture of Guam*, offers a gripping retelling of the recapture of the Japanese-held island of Guam, captured by the Japanese in 1941 during one of the first Pacific campaigns of the War.

Each of these momentous operations are fascinating feats of strategy, planning, and bravery, handing the Allies what would eventually become a victory over the Pacific Theater and an end to Imperialist Japanese expansion.

This brilliant book sheds light on this often-overlooked facet of WWII, providing students, history fans, and World War II buffs alike with a captivating breakdown of history and combat that defined the US offensive in the Pacific.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Kiwis Can Fly: A Career in Aviation*




  








*An inspirational and exciting adventure with tips and advice for young pilots starting their careers.*
Inspired by the first moon landing at the age of 10 in 1969, Jeremy Burfoot decided to become a pilot. He joined the New Zealand Air Force as a navigator at the age of 18 and was the navigator on the search for the Mt Erebus DC10 crash. He obtained his pilots licence privately while still in the RNZAF and then went to Papua New Guinea to fly for Talair PTY for a couple of years.

He joined Qantas as a pilot in 1984 and was promoted to 747 Captain at the young age of 31. He took leave from Qantas in the 90s and flew 747s for Japan Airlines based in Anchorage, Alaska and Honolulu. He returned to Qantas and flew the 747-400 then the Airbus A380 before Covid 19 terminated his career in 2020. He has 23,000 hours of flying experience. He currently flies a paraglider to get back in the air when he feels the need.

This book has been written with the hope of inspiring young pilots to succeed in an aviation career. It includes tips for pilots and bonus chapters on the future of aviation, pilot health, flying the big jets, what makes a good pilot and getting employed as a pilot. In addition, it includes a bonus chapter on training by Captain Matt Gray, former head of Qantas training.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*War Fleet: Resistance *




  








*One ship. One discovery. No going back.*

*Overseeing a mining operation in the middle of nowhere* on a warship with more bark than bite, Captain Frank Olsen has a problem.

A chance discovery has suddenly thrown his dig into the galactic spotlight and every power in the region, both friend and foe, is descending on Olsen's location.

It's soon clear that what they've found isn't just a curiosity. It's something far more sinister.

As Olsen struggles to hold the line, a new alien race appears and the balance of power in the galaxy begins to shift.

With time running out and help light-years away, it's up to Olsen, his aging ship and an inexperienced crew to stop a disaster that threatens to wipe out humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*Shields in Shadow: An Epic Military Fantasy Novel (The Silent Champions Book 1) *




  








*Burdened with legend. Hardened by battle scars. Hellbent on bloody revenge.*
As the son of a famous general, Aravon is proud to captain his own company against his people's enemy. But the experienced veteran’s march toward glory dissolves into pain as ruthless barbarians massacre every last one of his soldiers. Burning for vengeance, he leaps at the chance to spearhead a specially-trained company and pay back his tragic defeat with blood.

Desperate to not repeat his tragic past, Aravon trains his new warriors relentlessly. But the captain fears that all the tactical drills in the world may not matter when they’re forced to defend a helpless village against overwhelming odds. As his quick raids sow chaos amongst the enemy, the bloodthirsty savages threaten to make Aravon's nightmarish history repeat itself…

Can the captain take command of his fighting spirit before the kingdom falls to barbarous invaders?

_Shields in Shadow_ is the first book in the action-packed Silent Champions military fantasy series. If you like square-jawed heroes, well-oiled military action, and epic world-building, then you’ll love Andy Peloquin’s gripping novel.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*Annabelle Archer's Holiday Collection: A Wedding Planner Cozy Mystery Collection (Annabelle Archer Wedding Planner Mystery Collections Book 2) *




  








*'Tis the season for mistletoe and matrimony--with a touch of murder.
3 books. 450+ pages of holiday cozy mysteries that are both merry and madcap.*

The holidays are not so holly and jolly for DC's premier wedding planner. In two novellas and a novel, Annabelle Archer and her zany crew attempt to keep holiday spirits bright as they encounter an abandoned baby, search for a missing Santa Claus, and are snowed in for the holidays--with a killer. On top of all that? They've got holiday parties to plan and brides on the verge of throwing holiday hissy fits.

_Annabelle Archer's Holiday Collection _contains two novellas and one novel (all previously published) from the award-winning cozy mystery series. Books included:

_Marry and Bright,_ A Novella--Book 11 in the series
_Claus for Celebration_--A Novel--Book 15 in the series
_Slay Bells Ring_--A Novella--Book 17 in the series

If you like larger-than-life characters, madcap capers, and an insider’s look at glamorous society weddings, then you’ll love this funny and festive holiday collection.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Innocent in Las Vegas: A Humorous Tiffany Black Mystery (Tiffany Black Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*A Cupcakes-And-Crime Caper*

*"I tell myself every day that I don't hate my job... But there's a reason I'm trying to leave the madness of the casino pit to become a Private Investigator."*

*"Winters will have you giggling into your book!"*

Cupcake-loving croupier Tiffany Black is determined to leave her job at the casino for good. She's one small step away from acquiring her Private Investigator license, and has her eye on the prize.
Accepting her first real case - investigating the murder of casino-mogul Ethan Becker - should be exciting. Instead, things spiral out of control and Tiffany finds herself in over her head, as she confronts secretive suspects, corrupt casino henchmen and a bodyguard with a mysterious past.

Tiffany's poker-hustling Nanna and pushy parents want her to find a nice man and settle down, but Tiffany just wants to track down the real murderer before he finds her first...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Peril at Pumpkin Hill (Inn Vermont Cozy Mysteries Book 1) *




  








Trying to juggle everyday responsibilities along with holiday tasks…
Can be murder.
It’s Christmastime, and the entire town of Williamsbridge, Vermont looks like a snowy New England postcard. The Inn on Pumpkin Hill is booked solid, and its sure to be a busy season for Eloise Murphy and her mother, with all the local festivities that are planned for the holidays.
Eloise does her best to juggle her innkeeping duties with her job as a reporter, and secret advice columnist, at the local newspaper. When a body turns up, she joins forces with her oldest friend, to solve the mystery in time for Christmas.
Will the daring duo save the day? Or will the killer strike again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $0.

*The Tiger Temple: A Hiram Kane Action Thriller (The Hiram Kane International Action Thriller Series Book 1) *




  








*A betrayed criminal. A kidnapped child. A deadly race against time.*

On Bali, the Island of the Gods, world-famous expedition leader Hiram Kane is on holiday.
But when Kane's good friend betrays Bali’s most notorious gangster, a violent raid leaves a community shell-shocked after its leader's six-year-old daughter is kidnapped.
Hiram Kane simply cannot stand back and do nothing, especially when a child is involved.

*What follows is a whirlwind race across the paradise island to rescue the girl before ‘The Rooster’ takes his sadistic revenge. With a volcano about to erupt, threatening to destroy them all, Kane must risk everything to prevent the death of an innocent child.
He's seen it happen before. He will not let it happen again!*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Queen of Spades: A Vigilante Assassin Thriller (Queen of Spades Thrillers Book 1)*




  








*She fled Italy, but they found her and killed her family. Now, she has one thing left to live for—making them pay.*
★★★★★ “Another can’t-put-it-down-until-it’s-done masterpiece. Compelling and fast paced.” – Ken McLay, Amazon

When Eva Santella’s father was sent to prison, she took over his role as a Mafia boss.
But then the other Sicilian Mafia families turned on her and put a price on her head.
She was forced to flee to America and go into hiding.
It took years, but they eventually found her.
And destroyed everything she held dear.
Instead of facing defeat, she rose from the ashes of her torched life as the Queen of Spades.
Determined to seek justice at all costs.
No matter what else happens, she has vowed to make them pay.

If you like take-charge heroines, fast-paced page turners, and gritty dramas, then you’ll love Kristi Belcamino’s tales of revenge.  
Buy the Queen of Spades to create your own brand of justice today!    Author's Note: The Queen of Spades is a fast-paced, edge-of-your-seat, bestselling thriller with a flawed but big-hearted vigilante heroine who loves nothing better than kicking butt and taking names for those who can't do so themselves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Smoke and Mirrors (Sloane Monroe Book 8 ) *




  








2020 USA Today Best Selling Book

*Grace Ashby wakes to the sound of a horrifying scream*.

She races down the hallway, finding her mother's lifeless body on the floor in a pool of blood. Her mother's boyfriend Hugh is hunched over her. At first glance it seems Hugh is to blame, but is Hugh really her mother's killer?

As revelations about Caroline Ashby's secret life unfold, private detective Sloane Monroe takes the case, but it won't take long to find the killer. He's been watching, carefully tracking her every move. And now Sloane's own life is in grave danger.

If you're a fan of Sue Grafton and Mary Higgins Clark, you'll enjoy the Sloane Monroe series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Story of Our Submarines: A History of British Royal Navy Submarines during the First World War *




  








The First World War was a pivotal time in the use and development of submarines and consequently anti-submarine warfare. This book is based on the author Commander John Graham Bower´s personal knowledge and experience as a submariner. He takes us onto the frontline of the war at sea inside the submarines and also those on the anti submarine ships fighting the German U-boats using recollections and first hand accounts from other sailors of the Royal Navy.

- This edition has a new introduction which looks at the pivotal role submarines played in the Great War.

Commander John Graham Bower (1886 - 1940) took command of various submarines during World War 1, his experience brings the gritty and dangerous submarine war of WW1 to life in this book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dark Matters: A Science Fiction Thriller (Dark Matters Trilogy Book 1)*




  








*A renegade physicist. A headstrong art curator. When they finally unravel the century-old mystery of dark matter, will it save our world? Or destroy it?*
_Winner of Three Book-of-the-Year Gold Medals in Science Fiction
"Scientific speculation, stunning action, and characters that leap off the page_" - _James Rollins_
Dr. Jonas Hanssen spends his days hunting mineral-rich asteroids for the world's largest corporate conglomerate. But by night, he's on the verge of making one of the universe’s greatest scientific discoveries. It's exactly the lifeline his company needs. Or better yet, the one _he_ needs. Monique Durand uses art to better understand her place in the world, and to help make sense of her increasingly compelling visions. She has the potential to move mountains - in more ways than one. From a life-changing moment in a crowded Singapore marketplace to the business end of an assassin’s gun, they face a power beyond any the world has ever known. To survive, they’ll have to decipher the truth about dark matter, before the trillionaires of the _Consortium_ can achieve their ruinous end game. Can this unlikely duo break the Consortium's stranglehold? Or will they strangle each other first?

Take an epic journey to a not-so-distant future. Where wealth, science, and the human spirit get one last chance to determine humanity’s ultimate destiny.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Grandma Got Run Over By A Demon (A Ravenmist Whodunit Paranormal Cozy Mystery Book 4) *




  








It’s time for another Ravenmist Whodunit! A tiny Midwestern town with charming covered bridges, quirky residents, delightful antique shops, and more than their share of haunted activity.

Everyone in town is in the holiday mood – decking halls and trimming trees – as they prepare for the annual play to recreate the first Christmas in Ravenmist. The cast is barely done taking their bows when Tedi finds out that the town founder’s diaries have been stolen during the performance. Legend says that they contain a secret code to a treasure, but she isn’t so sure. All she knows is that Jack is asking her friends a lot of questions and not getting many answers.

In the meantime, they’ve finally found a spell to unmask the demon. There’s one slight hitch though…the demon will know when they cast the spell. That might make them angry. Very angry. It’s a risk, but one they’re willing to take.

Don’t miss the holiday season in Ravenmist as Tedi goes on a date, sends a letter to Santa, and hunts down a demon. With the lively spirits in town, you just know that it’s going to be a stupendous Ghoultide adventure.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dead Before Wed: A Press Pass Cozy Mystery (Press Pass Mysteries Book 1)*




  








*She said yes! And now, she's dead.*

Reporter Ali Loukas has her sights set on advancing from radio newscaster to TV correspondent, so when Senator Maxwell's supermodel fiancee turns up dead, she seizes the opportunity to solve the murder, scoop her competitors, and move up the broadcasting ladder.

But gaining access to evidence and witnesses without stepping on the toes of family friend Detective Ryan McGuire could be tricky.

Despite a knife wedged in her front door and opposition from the police, Ali is determined to prove that she can find the answers, solve the crime and earn the dream job...if she can stay alive to make it all happen.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Corpse in the Cabana (Viola Roberts Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  








Successful author Viola Roberts is headed to a writers’ conference at an exotic Florida resort complete with white sand beaches and swaying palm trees. She plans to lounge in the shade drinking frosty beverages with little umbrellas while catching up on her never ending to-be-read pile. And, of course, no sojourn to tropical climes would be complete without her boozy, wise-cracking best friend and fellow author, Cheryl.

When Viola discovers the diva of the author world dead (as a doornail) of unnatural causes, the police immediately consider her their prime suspect. But when the head detective turns a gimlet eye on Viola’s best friend, the author has had enough! Along with help from hunky fellow writer, Lucas Salvatore, Viola is determined to ascertain who killed the corpse in the cabana before she, or Cheryl, wind up in jail. Or worse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Carlswick Affair (The Carlswick Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*Who can she trust?*

When 18-year-old student Stephanie Cooper investigates the mysterious circumstances surrounding her great aunt’s death, she discovers a painting thought stolen by the Nazis and destroyed during WWII, hanging in the home of the intriguing James Knox, guitarist with indie band, The Fury.
Now, as Stephanie gathers proof to unmask a thief and possible killer, she discovers that someone does not want her to uncover the secrets of her family’s past and that someone may kill to stop her.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Spoken Bones (A DI Fenella Sallow Crime Thriller Book 1) *




  








*This dark secret could finally break her…*

Detective Inspector Fenella Sallow is obsessive about her work and driven by her own demons. When the body of a retired artist is discovered atop the blackened embers of the town bonfire, the community is rocked to the core.

It falls to DI Fenella Sallow and her team to find out how she came to be there. In her fifties, the veteran detective inspector thought she had seen it all. But behind the curtained windows and closed doors of the idyllic Cumbria coastal setting lurks pure evil.

Fenella must confront her dark past. Haunted by the unsolved case of a missing girl, she knows it is a race against time. Can she stop this death from slipping through her fingers, too?

Before long, it becomes disturbingly clear that the killer is playing a twisted game and will do anything to conceal the terrible truth of what happened on the beach on Bonfire Night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Smoke and Mirrors: Trunk #1 - a noir crime thriller *




  








*A gun in your hand
a body at your feet
and your heart pounding furiously*

_Oh my God, what have I done?_

*When you can't call the cops.....Call Trunk*

Dennis Trunk has a reputation for solving puzzles and he’s not afraid to get his hands dirty.
He won’t kill...unless he has to.

_Your new guardian angel is a psychopath._

Between one and two percent of the population are psychopaths. Trunk is highly functional. He has a steady job, an ex-wife, and a side business offering discreet services that work well with his condition.

*From investigations to body disposal, Trunk has your back.*

Drugs are a business and Art Piro is very successful.
An arsonist is destroying his business.

Trunk is hired to find out who is behind it and stop them. The list of suspects is long.

Local news is reporting the fires as the work of a vigilante.

But ever since Texas fell to a cartel, the drug business in nearby states has been on edge.

Then there are tensions within the motorcycle club at the center of the business. Art will be stepping down as club president next year and the succession plan is simple, may the best man win. At stake is control of one of the most profitable drug businesses in the country and millions in offshore banks.

Too many suspects and all of them ready to kill.

*DEEP DOWN YOU'VE ALWAYS KNOWN THE TRUTH...

CRIME PAYS...*

_...most of the time

*Trunk...a dangerous man for desperate times*_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Chroma: Philadelphia Triptych Book One *




  








*"Chroma has no vulnerabilities.” That's what they told us. *

_A discovery by a researcher threatens the dominance of Philadelphia’s controlling family in the fully imagined, near future of this taut science fiction thriller._

In a future controlled by family-owned city-states and a nanotech surveillance cloud, Tillers tried hard to avoid the attention of the System.

But the suspicious collapse of a renowned professor sets his researcher, Dez Lighthorse, on a search for foul play that leads to the uncovering of dark secrets. Dez’s quest through the forbidden zones beyond the boundaries and the city’s long-buried catacombs soon attracts the attention of a relentless Safeguard investigator.

From the swirling dust of a desolate desert, the emergence of a unique bioreading alerts the omnipresent Mystic.

With the help of the mysterious Seditionists, Dez must outrun the converging threats to uncover a truth that may spark a revolution.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Drums of War: A Novel (A Full Measure Book 2) *




  








Following a personal tragedy and their graduation from West Point, 2nd Lieutenants Jake Jacobs and Patrick McSwain don the army blue to fulfill their obligation to the United States Army by serving in the combat arms. Jake joins the Green Berets at a time when Special Forces are resented by conventional units and are near extinction. Patrick becomes a Huey Cobra helicopter pilot, risking his life to support troops on the ground with a weapon terrifyingly capable of tearing things up. Both young men are dedicated warriors, and the women who love them find that Duty-Honor-Country has also become their way of life.

This masterfully written book finds the Vietnam War in its final throes of agony for the American military. At the same time, another enemy, encouraged by the Cold War, forms a future threat that will test the resolve and adaptability of America to counter enemies foreign and domestic. As a Green Beret, Jake finds himself leading the last inland mission in South Vietnam and is quickly thrust into combat with global terrorists and their death-dealing use of hijackings and chemical weapons on American soil. A demoralized military makes for uncertain careers, shifting internal politics at the highest levels of command, and finding military families suffering the indignities of honorable military service becoming out of public favor.

Like the first volume, _West Point_, _Drums of War_ is a rollercoaster ride of emotions. It is heartrending. It is humorous. It is thrilling. _Drums of War_ is a must-read for any reader interested in the great history of military life and the Armed Forces. This coming-of-age story is also enjoyed by readers of historical fiction, Christian fiction, and military fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Enigma Spy: The story of the man who changed the course of World War Two *




  








*The Cambridge Five – the most infamous spy ring in British history. Kim Philby, Anthony Blunt, Guy Burgess and Donald Maclean were the four. But who was the fifth man?*

John Cairncross, born 1913 in Scotland, was the brilliant scholarship boy who made it to Cambridge University. It was here that he met Blunt and was introduced into Communist circles.

He worked right at the heart of the British Establishment – and was thus the perfect target for the KGB. During the war he was among the elite group recruited to Bletchley Park, the ultra-secret British code breaking unit, where he had access to the communications of the German military. In 1944, he joined M16.

John Cairncross was under suspicion for a large part of his life but was never directly accused by the British state of spying. In this riveting memoir, first published in 1997, he tells his story.

He was trapped by Cambridge contemporary James Kluggman into helping the KGB – but he was determined to pass to the Russians only such information as he judged vital to help them defeat the Nazis. At Bletchley, he found a way to hand intelligence to his KGB handler, which enabled the Russians to defeat Hitler at the battle of Kursk.

John Cairncross expresses no liking for the Cambridge spies, who all belonged to a social class above his own. Nonetheless he is commonly assumed to be the fifth man of their ring. Readers can judge for themselves. What is in no doubt is the brilliance of his mind, and _Enigma Spy_ is a fascinating, firsthand account of double dealing and espionage during the Second World War.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*The Trilisk Ruins (Parker Interstellar Travels Book 1) *




  








Telisa Relachik studied to be a xenoarchaeologist in a future where humans have found alien artifacts but haven't ever encountered live aliens. Of all the aliens whose extinct civilizations are investigated, the Trilisks are the most advanced and the most mysterious.

Telisa refuses to join the government because of her opposition to its hard-handed policies restricting civilian investigation and trade of alien artifacts, despite the fact that her estranged father is a captain in the United Nations Space Force.

When a group of artifact smugglers recruits her, she can't pass up the chance at getting her hands on objects that could advance her life's work. But she soon learns her expectations of excitement and riches come with serious drawbacks as she ends up fighting for her life on a mysterious alien planet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Witch Doggone Killer? (Superior Bay Witch Doctor Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*She wanted reduced rent, not a lifeless landlord. Can this paranormal vet track down the murderer before she’s crated up or put down?*
Willow Morgan is perfectly content caring for animals and keeping her witch identity secret. But her ability to communicate with people’s pets won’t pay the latest hike on her clinic’s lease. Planning to confront the property owner about his lofty fees during his dog’s appointment, she’s terrified to find him in her lobby… poisoned to death.

With herself and her staff the key suspects, Willow’s determined to investigate the crime and prove their innocence. But when she’s unexpectedly invited to judge the town’s prestigious dog show, Willow fears the event isn’t as innocent as it seems…

Can Willow use her magical talents to tag the culprit before she plays permanently dead?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Which Pie Goes with Murder? (An Ivy Creek Cozy Mystery Book 1) *




  








*The first book in a new cozy mystery series!*

Lucy Hale always wanted to make a name for herself. A name that people would associate with excellence, creativity and fun. She thought she had found her calling in the big city and was on her way to becoming a world-renowned food blogger...

Until she got some tragic news that pulled her back to her small town.

Can she still make a name for herself in Ivy Creek and survive the the suffocating attention of its citizens who think she's too big for her britches?

Discover how Lucy navigates her way through a rollercoaster of emotions as she tries to resolve a murder mystery that has her as the prime suspect.

She thought running a bakery would be a piece of cake, but she's in for a mighty shock as her fiercest competitior is found dead... in her backyard!

Will she acquit her heself in the court of public opinion and help to find the killer or become the killer's next victim?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Chase Fulton Novels: The Opening Chase, The Broken Chase, and The Stronger Chase: Books 1 - 3*




  







*When America demands a hero, Chase Fulton steps to the plate. Experience the excitement, intrigue, and edge-of-your-seat action as Chase Fulton, former collegiate baseball phenom turned covert operative, faces enemies unlike any you’ve ever read before. Not all enemies sleep outside our camps. Some of them wake up only inches away from the brave souls we entrust with our freedom and our future. Don’t miss the heart-stopping action of books 1-3 of The Chase Fulton Novels series.

Book #1: The Opening Chase:* When collegiate baseball phenom Chase Fulton suffers a freak injury on the field that shatters his dreams of becoming a Major League catcher, his future looks bleak until he’s recruited into quasi-governmental covert operations, where his training as an assassin and covert intelligence operative launches him into a world fraught with danger, intrigue, and unexpected passion. As Chase navigates the Caribbean, he’s pursued by a beautiful Russian SVR officer who is trained and prepared to find, interrogate, and kill him if necessary. He learns exactly how deadly the realm of international espionage can be when duty and love collide.

*Book #2: The Broken Chase* When American covert operative Chase Fulton finds himself aboard a luxury mega-yacht off the Florida Keys with a dead Russian billionaire on deck and the beautiful SVR officer he loves standing over the body with a bloody knife in her hands, he believes his life could never become more complicated. But he is wrong. A vow to a mentor and beloved friend sends him on a tumultuous quest through the criminal underworld of South Florida to rescue an innocent young woman who represents not only Chase’s painful past, but also may be his only hope for psychological survival in the future. After suffering the agony of loss and ultimate betrayal, Chase learns that loyalty is a veil behind which deception, dishonor, and treason often lurk.

*Book #3: The Stronger Chase* After learning that he’d been the target of the most elaborate infiltration scheme by Russian intelligence since the Cold War, American covert operative and assassin, Chase Fulton, vows to coax the mastermind of the complex scheme out of the Kremlin and into the open, where he’ll exact his revenge. An unexpected encounter with a mysterious figure who claims to have known Chase’s father opens doors into a world Chase isn’t prepared to enter. From the high seas of the North Atlantic to the Shenandoah Valley outside Washington D.C., Chase must face the demons of his emotions, as well as the forces of evil determined to destroy him, as he resolves to become more focused, deadlier, and stronger than ever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Buzz Volume 1 *




  








*In an ancient alternate history, four distinct regions of South America have merged to form one technologically advanced nation called The Land. *

Twenty-one-year-old Commander Jaway Barbour leads his young crew on military missions against the final remaining holdouts against the empire—the exploited tribes of the Wild Territory. When a bomb explodes, damaging their ship, it sends the crew on unexpected adventures.

How will Jaway and the other youthful risk-takers navigate life and love in this dangerous, exotic world? How long can they evade the looming danger from the Wild Territory clans? And are they fighting on the right side to begin with?

_A Buzz_, the first volume of Jacob Lightman’s epic new science fiction series, delivers thrilling adventures in The Land that could have been.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Death Series Complete Book Bundle 1-9: Dystopian Impossible-to-predict Government Experiment Thrillers *




  








*"1984" *meets *Hunger Games!*
A *#1 Amazon bestselling Dark Fantasy *series, written by *New York Times *bestseller Tamara Rose Blodgett. The *complete* series - over *3000 pages of DEATH!

Readers *: "Hunger Games, *50 Shades*, and Divergent, anyone?"
"...edge of your seat."
"*Wicked brilliant* and unpredictable!"

Sci-fi dark paranormal romance, in a chilling collection of humans who possess extraordinary powers, and the government's covert efforts of exploitation and control.

Included volumes (with individual star ratings):
Death Whispers- 4.1
Death Speaks - 4.6
Death Inception - 4.3
Death Screams - 4.7
Death Weeps - 4.5
Unrequited Death - 4.7
For the Love of Death - 4.3
Death Blinks - 4.5
Death Incarnate - 4.7

_Average, cross-series star rating:_ *4.48*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Sugar And Spice And Not So Nice (A Mellow Summers Paranormal MysterySeries Book 1) *




  








My name is Mellow Summers and I am twenty-six years old. I was never one to believe in ghosts, but all that changed the day I decided to attend a university up in Vermont. I don’t know why I wanted to go to Vermont, considering that I hate the cold. I guess I just wanted to get away from my parents for a while, who had made it their mission in life to tell me how to live. Anyway, like I said, I never believed in ghosts. That is, not until I met Rachel.

And my life has never been the same since.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Chase of Phantoms (The Haunted Bakery Witch Mystery Series Book 1)*




  








*Welcome to Cabot's Keep..A Haven for Witches and a Haughty Kitty Familiar*


Unfortunately, long live the Queen didn't manifest when the Renaissance fair comes to town. Hi, I'm Cora and along with my Nana, father Ben and most of the town....well, we be witchy. Most of the town that is, except for some mundane folks who think the magical backstory is all folklore. Joke's on them. But to keep ourselves under the radar, we mainly mind our p's and q's. Most of the time.

Nana and I run the local bakery....she's the brains behind the baked goods and I'm the brawn. Someone has to haul those hefty cookie sheets on the racks. But now I have a murder to solve. I may not be a licensed detective, but a little badge never stopped me. Much to the chagrin of the local warlock/sheriff, Cody. It's okay, he'll get use to my perseverance...maybe.

Although there is one being who might like me to stick to baking him treats only is my familiar, Sir Jasper Jones. Poor fellow was a knight in a former life until he tangled with a dark witch. Now he has to settle for licking his privates and the occasional tuna treat. I think he likes both rather too much.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Silent Daughter: A gripping pageturner of family secrets, with a twist you won't see coming *




  








*THE SILENT DAUGHTER is the bestselling debut novel by Claire Amarti. Readers can enjoy more with brand new family drama, AFTER SHE LEFT, perfect for fans of Jodi Picoult and Liane Moriarty and out now at limited 99c launch price!*

'This one blew me away! I was hooked from start to finish. Felt like I was right there with the characters going through what they were. This is my first from this author but definitely not my last.' - Netgalley reviewer,
⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

_"Schoolgirl missing", the ticker reads, and the camera cuts to a girl’s face. Blonde hair waterfalling over her shoulders, serious eyes, lips a little parted like she’s about to speak. That’s when I realize I’ve been holding my breath, because the gasp when I inhale almost chokes me._

Sadie Kelly has lost her job. Until last month, she was a teacher at Horton College – the same high school she went to ten years ago along with her best friend, Fiona. But Fiona died in a tragic accident on their graduation night, and since then nothing’s been the same. Now Sadie’s back in her home town, living with Fiona’s mother, the woman who has watched over Sadie since she was a little girl, and the one person Sadie would do anything to protect. But when Sadie hears that star student Devon Hundley has gone missing from Horton College, everything changes. Because Devon is the daughter of Philip Hundley - a wealthy school donor, local doctor, and a man Sadie knows all too well. And Sadie can't help remembering the last time she saw Devon - and heard her whisper something Sadie's been trying ever since to forget...

A 2020 top new release, _The Silent Daughter_ is domestic suspense at its best: a twisty page-turner about family secrets and dangerous lies for fans of Diane Chamberlain, Liane Moriarty, and Adele Parks.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Pretty Killer*




  








*Revenge is served...*

Twelve people bound by a secret arrive for an exclusive dinner only to find that the other guests are familiar in the most troubling of ways.

Ella Boyer isn’t looking forward to attending the Bayshore alumni dinner with her husband, Noah. There aren’t enough pills in the world to numb her fears of seeing her classmates again … especially after what she did all those years ago.

Her sorority sister Heidi Blanchard, equally guilty, will be at the same exclusive restaurant that night. In the aftermath of their secret shame, Heidi’s turned lying into a sport and has lost her compass for truth. She’s there for a job … or so she thinks.

Bindi Bridges, former guidance counselor at Bayshore, has no idea about the alumni dinner or Heidi’s job offer. She’s at Crave to learn who her husband’s been sleeping with, tipped by an unknown source.

Mason Pace is there to meet a headhunter. His life is about to turn around — a relief, after the horror that happened eleven years ago.

Seven others -- each seeking their own redemption and hiding their own sordid sins -- are just as ignorant of the sinister purpose behind this elegant event.

Their host? A Hollywood star with glamour to spare and all the money in the world to spend on that most useful of hobbies: revenge and the extraction of secrets.

The only guest not in attendance is the one who deserves to be there most: Casey Davis.

What happened to Casey? And who’s to blame?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Last Goodnight: A World War II Story of Espionage, Adventure, and Betrayal*




  








*The New York Times bestselling author of the acclaimed Dark Invasion, channels Erik Larson and Ben Macintyre in this riveting biography of Betty Pack, the dazzling American debutante who became an Allied spy during WWII and was hailed by OSS chief General “Wild Bill" Donovan as “the greatest unsung heroine of the war.”*

Betty Pack was charming, beautiful, and intelligent—and she knew it. As an agent for Britain’s MI-6 and then America’s OSS during World War II, these qualities proved crucial to her success. This is the remarkable story of this “Mata Hari from Minnesota” (_Time_) and the passions that ruled her tempestuous life—a life filled with dangerous liaisons and death-defying missions vital to the Allied victory.

For decades, much of Betty’s career working for MI-6 and the OSS remained classified. Through access to recently unclassified files, Howard Blum discovers the truth about the attractive blond, codenamed “Cynthia,” who seduced diplomats and military attachés across the globe in exchange for ciphers and secrets; cracked embassy safes to steal codes; and obtained the Polish notebooks that proved key to Alan Turing’s success with Operation Ultra.

Beneath Betty’s cool, professional determination, Blum reveals a troubled woman conflicted by the very traits that made her successful: her lack of deep emotional connections and her readiness to risk everything. _The Last Goodnight_ is a mesmerizing, provocative, and moving portrait of an exceptional heroine whose undaunted courage helped to save the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Triumph to Tragedy : World War II Battle of Peleliu, Invasion of Iwo Jima, and Ultimate Victory on Okinawa in 1945 (WW2 Pacific Military History Series) *




  








_“Absolutely outstanding, Wrinn has a humane, sure eye for detail.”_ – Reviewer

*A gripping account of the Pacific War that became a history-changing struggle without mercy or precedent.*

From the shores of Peleliu, Iwo Jima and Okinawa, the Second World War left a profound mark on this sheltered corner of the globe, which would be felt for decades to come.

Caught in the center of a vicious struggle between two superpowers, these islands would form an unconventional battleground for the Allied forces and the Imperial Japanese Army and Navy.

From the heavy fighting on Peleliu and Iwo Jima to the ultimate victory on Okinawa, each of these momentous operations were fascinating feats of strategy, planning, and bravery, handing the Allies what would eventually become a victory over the Pacific Theater and an end to Imperialist Japanese expansion.

This book sheds light on this often-overlooked facet of WWII, providing students, history fans, and World War II buffs alike with a captivating breakdown of the history and combat that defined the ending of the US offensive in the Pacific.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Witch of the North Pole (Cinnamon Mercy Claus Book 1) *




  








*A heart-warming tale of Christmas, elves, Santa Claus…and a really mad witch.*

There are many things Cinnamon Mercy Claus is struggling with this holiday season: the memories of long-forgotten holidays when the Christmas season was about family; that she’s just found out her grandfather is Santa Claus; and that her grandmother is a witch—who is bent on destroying Christmas for them all.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Sherlock Holmes: The Long Game (Sherlock Holmes: Angels Saints and Sinners Book 2) *




  







The world is a powder keg…and the wick is burning.How does a thief walk into the Tower of London, and from beneath the noses of a dozen guards steal the world’s largest diamond? The only witnesses to the crime are not available because they died three hundred years ago, and their testimonies are not allowed in court.Why were a hundred million dollars of other jewels left untouched?Holmes and Watson have unexpected help, a beautiful and ageless witch who hates her occupation, and the Frankenstein monster and his bride who bring their kids for a sleepover.Sherlock Holmes never knows who is going to knock at his door: Ghosts? Fairies? The invisible man?You will love this book because it’s Sherlock Holmes grappling with criminals he cannot see and crimes he can scarcely imagine!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Sealfinger (Sam Applewhite Book 1)*




  








Meet Sam Applewhite, security consultant for DefCon4’s east coast office. .

She’s clever, inventive and adaptable. In her job she has to be.

Now, she’s facing an impossible mystery.

A client has gone missing and no one else seems to care.

Who would want to kill an old and lonely woman whose only sins are having a sharp tongue and a belief in ghosts? Could her death be linked to the new building project out on the dunes?

Can Sam find out the truth, even if it puts her friends’ and family’s lives at risk?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*State of Anger: A Mystery Thriller & Suspense Novel (Virgil Jones Book 1)*




  








*Nine people have 30 seconds to live. They just don't know it...*

As leader of the Major Crimes Unit, *Detective Virgil Jones* tackles only the toughest cases in the state, and the one he faces this time has the city of Indianapolis on edge, near the brink of panic. When a team of serial snipers begin using their own personal brand of domestic terrorism, it's up to Virgil to find out who is responsible for the mysterious killings, and why.

But when Virgil gets too close, *the hunter becomes the hunted,* and one final bullet reveals a truth that *will change his life forever.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Girls Across the Bay (Knox and Sheppard Book 1) *




  








*A bond stronger than blood. A connection that could end it all.*

Madigan Knox and Grace Sheppard became sisters the day they entered their foster home. After living through a childhood nightmare, one brave act set them free, but split them apart into different homes.
As adults, they are reunited in the small coastal town they dreamed of living in as children, but the reality of life in Tall Pines is far from what they had imagined.

When a woman is found dead in her home, Madigan reports on the crime while Grace investigates. A dark connection to the victim is discovered, pulling them both closer to the crime and the traumatic past they are desperate to move on from.

With old wounds ripped open and dark secrets threatening their bond, the sisters must rely on each other more than ever before to survive.

Fans of Rizzoli and Isles will love this first book in a new, unpredictable mystery series by Emerald O'Brien that readers are calling "...a beautiful, harrowing tale." "...with more twists than a red vine!"


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The One Who Watches (Knox and Sheppard Book 4) *




  








*An accident or a homicide?*
Detective Grace Sheppard arrives at the scene of a car wreck in Tall Pines that appears to be an accident, but could it have been more than that?
After looking into the victim of the crash, Grace discovers another mysterious death linked to the young man. Under pressure to solve the case from the police chief, Grace sets out to find the truth with help from Officer Adam MacIntyre and Medical Examiner, Raven Lockwood. But Grace soon learns that Raven is dealing with her own mystery.

*A secret admirer or a stalker?*
P.I. Madigan Knox is on a mission to find someone. Her biological mother.
As leads on her mother's whereabouts run dry, Grace asks Madigan to investigate a mysterious gift Raven received after a date gone wrong. Madigan is determined to find the person responsible, but when another gift is delivered, she questions her abilities and fears for Raven's safety.

Grace and Madigan delve deeper into their respective cases, and as questions lead to more discoveries, one thing is clear: someone is watching, protecting their secrets at all costs.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The German Campaign in Russia: 1940-1942: WWII: Strategic & Operational Planning: From Directive Barbarossa to the Battle for Stalingrad *




  








This eBook edition of "The German Campaign in Russia: 1940-1942" has been formatted to the highest digital standards and adjusted for readability on all devices.
The aim of this edition is to present in a comprehensive way the strategy and military operations of the German army in the attack on Russia in World War 2. The narrative starts with Hitler's initial plans for an invasion of Russia and ends at the time of Germany's maximum territorial gains during the battle for Stalingrad.
Contents:
Strategic Planning
Operational Planning
The Initial Operations (22 June-31 July 1941)
Planning for Future Operations
The Diversion and Reassembly
The German Attack on Moscow
The Russian Counteroffensive (December 1941-February 1942)
Preliminary Planning for a German Offensive in the Caucasus, 1942
Preparations for the German Summer Offensive
Initial Operations and New Plans (July 1942)
The Period of Stagnation (August-October 1942)
Critical Analysis of the German Summer Offensive in 1942
List of German Military Leaders (July 1940-November 1942)
Chronology of the Events


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Mrs. Jones: Book 1 of the Adelaide Henson Mystery Series *




  








....In this dark *women's sleuth *murder mystery series, *romance and suspense* spice up the adventures of *Detective Henson*, as she investigates a gruesome *murder.*

A wealthy, *mysterious *man, living in a small town of the Blue Ridge Mountains, finds his wife *brutally killed*. During Henson's investigation of the crime, she meets the son of a strange witness and yes... falls in love. Their *romantic *connection is instant, but not without doubt and intrigue.

The case leads our *detective *directly into the underworld of *Chicago* and *Miami*. She encounters seedy characters, crime families, professional killers, fight club champions, spying housemaids and goomahs.

She also finds the widower to be a dangerous criminal, and that he has a human side - even when he's surrounded by enemies. Someone murdered his wife and now they want him to meet his fate. *And he's not waiting*. He's got an army of killers at his disposal and he's going to use them.

A hitlady with a reputation is on her way to seal his destiny!

If you like *strong* one of kind *female *characters determined to find the most heinous psychotic killers, even if it means entering into the dark and dangerous underworld, then follow this psychological mystery series and *super cop Henson *on her thrilling adventure of *murder, mystery, mayhem, and intrigue.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Mr. Jones: Book 2 of the Adelaide Henson Mystery Series*




  








*Danger, Mystery, Intrigue and Twists*
...A beautiful, deadly *contract killer *holds one of the keys to the *mystery *of a woman's death, the most *gruesome *murder Addie's ever seen or heard about.

Detective Adelaide Henson of Asheville P.D. will brave the streets of *Little Havana* to find her, corner her. If she can do that without getting herself killed, she'll *learn *what she needs.

Henson hopes to return with answers, and her *list of suspects* reduced to ONE.

Still, things *don't make sense*. The murderer can't be in two places at once, or is there *more than one* on the loose? Just how *much more dangerous* will this get?

Conventional detective techniques aren't working. *Something is wrong, something is amiss*.

The deeper Addie goes, the more she risks. Is she *willing?* Is she *able?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Mrs. Thomas: Book 3 of the Adelaide Henson Mystery Series *




  








*The Deranged Killer Escapes Lock-up*

....A Psychological Murder Mystery. A jaw dropping, *heart-wrenching* story.

Follow Super-cop *Adelaide Henson*, a one-of-a-kind sleuth who's armed, unafraid and not your girl-next-door.

A mentally deranged murderer has escaped. A *fugitive* running away from justice - New York to Florida, Texas and New Mexico - leaving a host of brutally slain innocents behind.

A *mysterious man* is following the fugitive, and Henson is hot on the trail, leaving her post as Captain in the Asheville P.D. to reenter the field.

But the *Battered Women's Underground* keeps getting in her way.

Who is the man following the fugitive and what does he want?
Why is the Underground helping the escaped fugitive?

Henson is determined to find the killer, and she digs deep, using novel techniques to set and spring her traps.

The ending will leave you *breathless*.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Thomas Girls: Book 4 of the Adelaide Henson Mystery Series*




  








*Mystery, Suspense, Action and a Triumph Over Evil*

....Adelaide Henson Thomas is joined by Agatha Thomas, a *tough* NYPD street cop, to stop a killer. A *psychotic murderer* who has chased a woman to the California coast from Florida, Texas and Las Cruces – leaving a trail of brutally beaten *victims*, and worse.

The Thomas Girls race to find and unmask the *mysterious* psycho before the next victims are made to pay the price of freedom and peace with their lives.

San Luis Obispo, the quiet town no longer, struggles under the sudden *crime* wave the killer creates.

Adelaide and Agatha bring their operation ever closer to trapping the psychotic criminal. But the *Battered Women’s Underground* unknowingly brings an evil presence to the front line, getting in their way.

The Thomas Girls ends with a *twist* you’ll never see coming. A *heart wrenching story* about right and wrong, love and hate, misery, failure and triumph.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Let Us Prey: Gotcha Detective Agency Mystery Book 1*




  








Private detective Mimi Capurro takes on a bodyguard client only to end up investigating a murder.

*If you like your mysteries with a bit of humor and snark, this murder mystery series is perfect reading.**
Add a sub headline that will lead the reader to the next paragraph

*The Players*
Mimi Capurro: Owner, Gotcha Detective Agency

Charles Parks: Computer forensics, Gotcha Detective Agency (also Mimi’s best friend)

Nick Christianson: Homicide detective: Salinas Police Department (Mimi’s old college fling)

*The Case*
When Mimi is hired to protect a New York Times bestselling author on her book tour, she never expects she’ll be embroiled in a murder investigation. But that’s exactly where she finds herself when the author’s assistant is murdered.

Making matters worse, Mimi comes face to face with an old college fling, who happens to be the homicide detective on the case.

Mimi, along with her snarky co-worker, Charles, worked to find the killer alongside the homicide detective, whether he likes it or not.

Follow the quirky and fun characters of Gotcha Detective Agency on this wild ride.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Deadly Dust Bunnies (Haunted Housekeeping Book 2) *




  








Running a thrift store is so much better than cleaning houses, so when The Treasure Trove goes up for sale, my bestie and I jump at the chance to buy it. After all, this is our chance to give up the toilet brushes and feather dusters for good.

Lucky for us, our grand re-opening coincides with the opening ceremonies of the Blueberry Bay Days Festival. With tourists flocking to town for the events, we’re sure to get a sales boost, and our new business will be booming in no time.

But nothing in the Cooper's Cove Small Business Owner's guide prepared us for what to do if a dead body turns up in your dumpster full of dust bunnies. To make things worse, some of my closest friends top the list of suspects. And did I mention that my parents are in town?

Now, Hazel and I are too busy solving a murder to enjoy the festival. Even worse, it looks like the killer’s set their sights on me!

Can we find a way to solve the crime without adding our own names to the body count?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Bennett Sisters Mysteries Volume 7 & 8: featuring Francie Bennett (Bennett Sisters Mysteries boxsets series Book 4) *




  








BLAME IT ON PARIS
When Francie Bennett, 4th in the line of lawyer/sisters, comes under serious allegations of wrongdoing at her law firm, she is mortified to learn she must take a leave of absence. Just a formality, they say, but she is sure this is the end of her reputation and her law career. Will she sit around her apartment and eat cheese, drink wine, and binge Netflix for weeks while hoping it gets worked out?

ZUT ALORS! NON! She is off to Paris on assignment by the mother of a student jailed for serious drug crimes in France. She stays with her sister Merle and her boyfriend, the debonair policier Pascal, in the Marais district while trying to navigate the murky waters of the French criminal system. Is the student an actual European drug kingpin? Or has he been framed by someone? He looks guilty as hell, but first impressions can be confusing, especially inside one of France's worst medieval prisons.

But wait-- a distraction from crime. A law school boyfriend that the flighty Francie kicked to the curb years before has surfaced. Instead of the boring lad she flicked away, Dylan Hardy is now sophisticated and suave-- and speaks perfect French from working in an international law firm. And he's single again, Merle discovers, eager to find her sister a real boyfriend after many rejects over the years.

IT'S SPRINGTIME IN PARIS-- or would be if the rain would ever stop. In between visiting the student in prison, gumshoeing about his University, and witnessing drug stings gone wrong, Francie longs to find blooming cherry trees that make Paris the magical place she imagines it is. Will Dylan's sudden re-appearance in her life be a good thing, or a repeat of her many romantic failures? Will she figure out what is going on with the drug dealer/student? Will she ever find her pink trees of legend?

A BOLT FROM THE BLUE

When Francie Bennett goes back to Paris to help untangle an old woman's estate at first she is confined to escorting the grumpy heir to fancy dinners. Not that she's complaining because... well, PARIS. She's up for more though, and the client turns out to be a a Frenchwoman who hates France she is intrigued to say the least.

When Axelle Fourcier left Paris behind after the student riots of 1968, she vowed never to go back. She despises Paris, for reasons she won't relate. She made a life for herself in America as a professor. But now a beloved aunt, age 104, has died and left her an inheritance to be shared with a cousin she never met. A fabulous Belle Époque apartment in Paris filled with pop art from the '50s and '60s is just the start of Axelle's discoveries in Paris. Wrangling with her slick cousin for the proceeds is distasteful but oh so French.

But the road to the inheritance is more than rough. The fancy Parisian apartment is broken into, a friend is murdered, and Axelle's fears that the French state is once again conspiring against her seem very plausible.

For Francie her simple role of companion to Axelle becomes much more as she tries to deal with her cranky client, her own new relationship with Dylan Hardy, plus his nine-year-old daughter. As the estate problems spin out of control they decamp to the Dordogne for help from sister Merle. Intrigue, romance, Paris and the Dordogne, and a soupçon of murder, wrapped in the legal and art world of France bring more than a few 'Bolts from the Blue' to the Bennett Sisters.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Lt. Kate Gazzara Series - Books 1 - 3 *




  








Greed, revenge, jealousy, money, love, hate are all motives for murder and all in a day’s work for Lt. Kate Gazzara.

If you love whodunits, police procedurals, realism, fast-paced nonstop action, strong women detectives, it's time you met Kate Gazzara, a dedicated female detective in a world dominated by men. Kate's addictive. You can't read just one.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $0.

*Rescue (Codename: Chandler Book 8 )*




  








Her Codename is Hammett. She assassinates targets for a secret government agency.

But sometimes work becomes personal.

His name is Tequila. He's a leg breaker for the mob, currently retired.

But sometimes retirement doesn't stick.

They say that no one knows what happens when an unstoppable force meets an immovable object. They also say that bad attracts bad.

Hammett and Tequila are about to find out if those old sayings are true.

*RESCUE*
_He's a stone cold killer. She's even worse._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Starships & Apocalypse Volume One (Starships and Apocalypse Book 1)*




  








*A Collection of Starships & Apocalypse.*
Discover stories of immortality, exploration, space opera, time travel and survival in an often bizarre and cruel universe. Armies clash, heroes flee, and a fridge somehow gets involved in the action.

From the bowels of the Earth to the edge of the universe, find out what it means to be an intelligent piece of powered armour, a demon that can only relieve his pain by eating people or an insane starship trapped between the stars, its human pet its only source of entertainment.

These and more tales await the curious and the unprepared.

*This collection contains the following eBooks:*

Lost Embers of Earth
The Reaper’s Cruise & End of the Line
Hand Crank Starship
Life Sauce & Other Tales
Demon Dave
Astronaut’s Teeth (Time Stalker #1)
Wargames of the Shellworld (The Shellworld Conflict #1)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*Beyond The Veil: A Collection of Urban Fantasy Adventures *




  








*Beyond the veil lies a world of magic, mystery, and adventure!

From author Nicole R. Taylor comes five full length novels*, each a first in a series.
From a vampire searching for a purpose to his immortality, a witch with a lost legacy, demon hunters trying to save the world from ultimate darkness, werewolves at war with vampires, and a druid with a mysterious fae heritage, this collection will be sure to enchant from the first page!

*Featuring FIVE full length novels:*
Crescent Calling
Arcane Rising
Dark Descent
The Witch Hunter
Wolf Called


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Psychic Sugar Rush (Psychic Sugar Rush Cozy Mystery Series Book 1)*




  







Sage Mistwood has always dreamed of starting her own bakery to sell her quirky pastries with her best friend, Tempest Battington. But when a mysterious lawyer contacts her about coming to the reading of her estranged great-grandmother’s will, her life is turned upside down when she finds herself the proud owner of a psychic shop in small town called Psychic Falls. Mixing her pastries together with the psychic power she’s not even sure she has inside, Sage establishes her new psychic bakery called Psychic Sugar Rush. Before she and Tempest can even officially open the doors of their new shop, a local is found dead with one of their signature Crystal Ball Cakes in his mouth. As Sage somehow gets pulled in to being a detective along with a fortune-teller and baker, she finds herself digging into the secrets of Psychic Falls that leads her to a cherries jubilee cake, a bickering witch and enchantress, a pastry-eating cat, a waterfall that is not all it appears to be, and an actual guy from her dreams. As Sage learns the history of magical crystals called Falls Gems that are only found in Psychic Falls, her only wish is that she can find the murderer before a curse tears her own family apart and shuts Psychic Sugar Rush’s doors for good before they can even sell their first pastry.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Exercise Is Murder: A classic whodunit mystery with more twists and turns than a roller coaster. (Smiley and McBlythe Mystery Series Book 1)*




  








*It’s no accident… it’s murder. *

Found at the bottom of his exercise pool, police believe the death of Steve Smiley’s friend is an accident. Smiley doesn’t buy it.

There are a lot of things a blind man can do, but solve a murder alone isn’t one of them. He needs a partner… one who knows their way around a crime scene. In walks Heather McBlythe. She can help him solve the crime, but can she keep him out of danger? Steve doesn’t have a choice. Without her someone will get away with murder.

Armed with years of experience as a homicide detective and his new partner, Smiley sets out to find a killer. He knows he’s on the right trail when a bullet whizzes past his ear. Will Steve resurrect his life as a master crime solver, or will his sleuthing get them both killed?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Frozen Fear: Murder In Season - Book 1 (Murder In Season Cozy Mystery)*




  








*All injured cop Claire Beckett wants is to clear her name and get her job back.*

After being shot in the line of duty, the detective constable is recovering in cottage country, along with her friend’s dog, Kojak. But it’s more than a vacation. Much more.

The death of a look-alike friend brings danger right to the front door of Claire’s quaint log cabin. And, the picturesque village of Falcon Lake serves up murder, kidnapping, a mysterious new neighbor, and a blizzard of clues and suspects.
Claire has to face facts. She has no badge, no gun, and no backup. But she’s right in the path of a killer. All she knows how to do is act like a cop and investigate.
Her neighbor is newcomer Miles Gallagher. He’s distant and as chilly as the winter weather. But helping Claire stay alive and stop a killer may thaw his heart.
Meanwhile things aren’t adding up for Claire at work. The tragedy of her boss’s ambush, where she was injured, is being laid at her doorstep. How can she clear her name and get back to work?
*Frozen Fear* is Book 1 of the *Murder In Season* cozy mystery trilogy.
This fast-paced cozy mystery has lots of action but no graphic violence, sex or swearing.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*Perfect Record: A DCI Jones novel (The DCI Jones Casebook Book 1)*




  








*A case of diamonds, deception and death for DCI Jones*

London mobster and diamond enthusiast DB Parrish is on the hunt for a skilled safecracker. The right man for the job is proving hard to find.

Genius locksmith Sean Freeman has fallen on hard times. Bankrupt and desperate, he’s looking for a lucrative opportunity. When Freeman crosses Parrish’s path, he gets an offer he can’t refuse. But with great reward comes even greater risks.

While Freeman is cracking safes, determined DCI David Jones and his trusted colleague DS Phil Cryer are hard at work cracking cases in the Serious Crimes Unit. When they hear of a series of unsolved jewel thefts, they know there’s a chance the culprits could strike next in their jurisdiction.

Freeman and Jones are both at the very top of their game. But somebody’s perfect record is about to suffer...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*The Blackwell Files: Volumes I, II, & III*




  








*Blackwell Beginnings...

NEFARIOUS*: a fast-paced foray charting the investigation of an ex-Army captain and an intelligent, beautiful FBI agent into a covert, sinister project.
*"A heady thriller that gathers force with the understated menace of a tidal wave, then smashes home...Readers will be absorbed by Freeman's never-flashy expertise...Superb touches of eeriness creep in." Kirkus Indie Reviews

RUTHLESS*: Alton and Mallory strive to identify the culprit behind a series of perplexing homicides, racing to unravel the mystery in time to avoid becoming the killer’s next victims. But will their growing relationship survive the presence of the beautiful Chelsea Mancini, who seems to lie in the center of the chaos?

*T WAVE*: FBI agent Mallory Wilson begins investigating the potential theft of narcotics at a local hospice, but the case quickly escalates as she and boyfriend Alton Blackwell uncover a series of questionable patient deaths. Can they unravel the mystery in time to stop a potential killer?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*Phantoms Inc vs The Black Knight*




  








Conner Deal and Marshall Thompson of Phantoms Inc are ‘ghost detectives’. Investigating hauntings and eerie events of all kinds, they uncover information from cold cases which elude traditional detectives.

While Conner has an intuitive grasp of everything technological, Marshall picks up echoes of past events from a myriad of objects and is even able to speak to the dead.

But no ghosts means no money. Phantoms Inc’s finances are in a perilous state when Tania Voight walks into their lives. Regaling them with tales of her great grandfather’s extraordinary work communicating with a mysterious ancient alien satellite dubbed ‘The Black Knight’ she makes a shocking revelation.

After 150 years of silence, the Black Knight has started transmitting again.

While tracking the coordinates of the transmissions to an abandoned Cold War base in Antarctica, Deal and Thompson also discover that others lurk in the shadows. A powerful, secretive organisation named Majestic 12 are trailing them, desperate to harness the satellite’s power.

Reaching the frozen base, Deal and Thompson then make a horrifying discovery.

Something lurks beneath the ice and The Black Knight is about to awaken it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Samantha Moon: Books 1-8: First Eight Books in the Vampire for Hire Series of Supernatural Mysteries (Vampire for Hire Boxed Sets Book 1)*




  






*Bundle of eight #1 bestselling "Vampire for Hire" mystery novels, plus one novella:

MOON DANCE (1)*
Mother, wife, private investigator...vampire. Six years ago federal agent Samantha Moon was the perfect wife and mother, your typical soccer mom with the minivan and suburban home. Then the unthinkable happens, an attack that changes her life forever. And forever is a very long time for a vampire. Now the world at large thinks Sam has developed a rare skin disease, a disease which forces her to quit her day job and stay out of the light of the sun. Working the night shift as a private investigator, Sam is hired by Kingsley Fulcrum to investigate the murder attempt on his life, a horrific scene captured on TV and seen around the country. But as the case unfolds, Sam discovers Kingsley isn't exactly what he appears to be; after all, there's a reason why he survived five shots to the head.

*VAMPIRE MOON (2)*
Sam finds herself hunting down a powerful crime lord and protecting an innocent woman from her ruthless ex-husband—all while two very different men vie for her heart. And as the stakes grow higher and her cases turn personal, Sam will do whatever it takes to protect the innocent and bring two cold-blooded killers to justice—her own brand of justice.

*AMERICAN VAMPIRE (3)*
Sam receives a heartbreaking phone call from a very unlikely source: a five-year-old girl who's been missing for three months. Now on the hunt, Sam will use her considerable resources—including her growing supernatural abilities—to locate the missing girl before it's too late. And as she gets closer and closer to the horrible truth, she receives devastating news on the home front. Now with her world turned upside down, Sam is forced to make the ultimate choice of life and death.

*MOON CHILD (4)*
Sam is faced with an impossible decision—a decision that no mother should ever have to make. A decision that will change her life, and those she loves, forever. And through it all, Sam finds herself in a lethal game of vampire vs. vampire as a powerful—and desperate—enemy will stop at nothing to claim what he most desires.

*CHRISTMAS MOON (4.5)*
Now with Christmas just around the corner, Sam finds herself taking on a very strange case. A mysterious family treasure has been stolen, something priceless that's been passed down through the generations, something buried in secrets.

*VAMPIRE DAWN (5)*
Someone is leaving victims drained of blood, and all signs point to the killer not being a vampire. Meanwhile, Sam can't help but notice the changes coming over her son...fantastical changes that will leave her searching desperately for answers. As Sam tracks down a ruthless killer, and as her own humanity slips further and further away, an ancient relic holds a secret that will rock her world...and open up a whole new one.

*VAMPIRE GAMES (6)*
Sam is hired to look into the suspicious death of a popular fighter—and quickly discovers there’s far more to the story than meets the eye. As she uncovers clues into the boxer’s past, she will come face-to-face with something unexpected...and something only whispered about.

*MOON ISLAND (7)*
Sam is hired to look into the mysterious drowning of a super-rich hotel tycoon. The death occurred exactly one year ago, at the family's annual retreat on a private island in the Pacific Northwest. Now, as the family gathers again, Sam is asked to find a ruthless killer—all while a massive storm bears down upon the small island.

*MOON RIVER (*
Sam is asked to look into a string of bizarre murders, murders that are looking more and more like the handiwork of a bloodthirsty vampire. But when her sister, Mary Lou, goes missing, Sam takes the fight underground...into the dark heart of a vampire's lair.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Sacrifice of Buntings (The Birdwatcher's Mysteries Book 5) *




  








*The Birdwatcher's Mysteries: Book Five


"You don't have to be a bird lover to fall in love with Christine Goff's charming Birdwatcher's Mysteries." Tony Hillerman*

Rachel Wilder hasn’t seen any of her friends from Elk Park in over two years, when she’s asked to join them at a birding convention in Georgia.

She’s not quite sure who’s more excited - she or her boyfriend, Kirk Udall, an investigative reporter. It turns out the keynote speaker at the birding convention is Guy Saxby, the subject of his latest investigation.

Rachel soon realizes that her first mistake was agreeing to dig up information on the renowned birder. Her second mistake was involving her friend Dorothy MacBean.

Dorothy enthusiastically agreed to befriend Saxby. How could Rachel have predicted the two would fall for each other?

Then, Saxby becomes the prime suspect in the murder of his protégé, Paul Becker, whose startling exposé would have upstaged his mentor's research on the painted bunting's prime habitat.

But Saxby’s not the only one with a motive to kill Becker. There are the investors waiting for Becker’s go-ahead on the golf course development, a family of locals who would do anything to see the trade stopped, and some university colleagues.

To help Dorothy, Rachel works to clear Saxby’s name. But then she begins to wonder if - like the painted bunting - Saxby really did kill another male who was encroaching upon his turf.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Trouble with San Francisco (A Suite and Slain Humorous Mystery Book 1) *




  








*Extortion rate rents, tech-bro infestations, and sage advice from random homeless citizens keep the laughs rolling in.*

If you love a screwball mystery, but also enjoy stories where a hardboiled mug might get socked in the jaw, then you’re really going to fall for *The Trouble with San Francisco*.

After quitting her job at a sleazy internet company, Samantha Suite is hard-pressed for cash. She gets roped into following a friend’s cheating husband. But tailing a middle-aged lawyer through the streets of San Francisco is more challenging than it sounds.

Sam’s “easy gig” drags her into one perilous predicament after another, where she encounters a wide array of the citizens San Francisco has on offer, including: a hot cop, an out-of-control frat boy, a feisty grandmother who plays loose with the law, friendly leather daddies, an aging biker, a shady dude she used to know in high school, and worst of all, Slain. He’s a professional P.I., who is so hardboiled he needs a Google Translate button. And he doesn’t appreciate some dame filching a gig from a hard-working shamus. Slain goes out of his way to make Sam understand that being a private detective is a dangerous business. And ends up making her life miserable in the process.

If you love a good laugh, and can’t quite figure out how anyone could leave their heart in San Francisco, then grab a copy of *The Trouble with San Francisco* and fall in love with its madcap cast of characters. What else would you expect from the City by the Bay?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $0.


*The Uncovered Policeman: A Romantic Naturist Comedy (Rags to Riches Book 1) *




  








_It sounds like a scene for a saucy seaside post card ..._

A young British Bobby gets sent to investigate a break in at a nudist camp the first nude person he encounters is an attractive young lady,

_or maybe a Carry On Film?_
He is smitten, she is ... She is Bea!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Wedding Column Murders *




  








*A wedding. A stalker. It’s murder!*

Someone is stalking the members of New York’s wealthy elite.

A series of murders has targeted some of Manhattan’s most affluent families, and the connection appears to be the exclusive wedding announcements column in _The New York Primrose._

Ethan Balfour, a young member of one such family, is thrust into the middle of the investigation when the police ask his help in navigating the world of his often preposterous – and oblivious – peers. Now, he splits his time between the police and the world of old money and high society, trying to uncover what, if anything, links the murders.

Reluctantly, Ethan finds himself drawn ever deeper into the case – until its final shocking revelation.

*Will the culprit be caught before another member of the illustrious circle falls victim?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dead & Buried (Partners in Crime Book 1) *




  








*Detectives Kennedy and Donovan were partners for years. Then one of them died.* 

And yet, they're still partners. 
Kennedy has to solve Donovan's death while his partner's ghost helps him. Sort of. 
How do you explain where you got the tips? 
How do you hide that you're speaking to thin air and no, you haven't lost your mind? 
Kennedy has to hide how he's figuring it all out so he can keep his badge and solve the murder - before he ends up dead and buried too.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Survive (Cascade Book 1) *




  








*When a small group of ex-military prisoners emerge from a maximum security prison, the world had already ended. But can they survive what comes next?*

In a remote part of the New Mexico desert, all the cell doors in a high security military prison open. Zach, Abbey and other prisoners at first believe they are being tested, but soon realize the world around them has changed and the human race is fighting to survive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Gretel: A Horror Thriller (Gretel Book One) *




  








*Alone. Frightened. Captive. If you hear someone approaching, RUN. She is not there to help you.*

There is an ancient evil in the Back Country, dormant for centuries but now hungry and lurking.

When it sets its sights on an unsuspecting mother one routine morning along an isolated stretch of highway, a quiet farming family is suddenly thrust into a world of unspeakable terror, and a young Gretel must learn to be a hero.

_Full of twists and turns, Gretel will have you on the edge of your seat. _


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Marlene's Revenge (Gretel Book Two)*




  








*The witch has returned and no one is safe.*

Almost a year has passed since Anika and Gretel's horrifying night in an abandoned cannery in the Back Country, and the subsequent beginning of their quest to the Old Country for answers to the mysteries of Orphism.

But rumors are reaching the far shore that the evil Witch of the North, presumed dead since that night of terror, is alive and strong.

And hunting again.

But this time no one is safe.

Everyone Gretel loves is in danger, and she must summon a new level of power and conviction to end her family's nightmare forever.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Hansel (Gretel Book Three) *




  








The evil witch's plague on the Back Country is over, but a new terror now lurks in a distant land.

Years have passed since Marlene's death, and Gretel, unable to cope with her mother's descent into madness, has fled the Back Country for the solitude and anonymity of the Old World.

But one quiet day in the remote village of Stedwick, Gretel is taken by Gromus, an ageless mythical figure known only by locals, but whose reputation and power is steadily growing.

It is now up to Hansel to save his sister and the ancient land of their ancestors from a horror as old as the book that unleashed it to the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Anika Rising (Gretel Book Four) *




  








*From the bottom of a lake, deep in the Back Country, death takes a turn.*

Within a day of being struck down by Hansel, Anika has risen.

The cruel, addictive infection of Marlene's poison has protected Anika from the finality of death.

But the resurrection is not without a price.

She has a new hunger, and its lure is irresistible.

Anika sees suicide as the only option, until she learns of a new terror in the world, one related to the Witch of the North and which threatens the lives of her children.

Anika must now find the threat and destroy it before it kills her children.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Crippling (Gretel Book Five) *




  








*A cruel young queen in search of what she believes is rightfully hers. A mysterious woman willing to sacrifice her own to gain the ultimate power.*

New evils, more terrifying than their predecessors, are rising and threatening the land.

Gretel and Hansel have returned from the Old World to prepare for their latest quest: to find the lost books of Orphism.

But one of those books, The Book of the Crippling, has already been unleashed, and its contents reveal a power unmatched in history.

It is up to Gretel and Hansel, as well as their mother, Anika, who has spent the last decade as a nomad at the opposite end of the earth, to stop the converging evils from capturing the book and controlling the world.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Killing of Orphism (Gretel Book Six)*




  








*It has been two years since The Book of the Crippling was destroyed, and the quest to find the last remaining copies of Orphism is nearing an end.*

But the journey has not been without cost, both physically and financially, and the quartet of hunters--Gretel, Anika, Hansel and Petr--now find themselves on the last continent of the Village of the Elders' list.

And it is here where the real danger begins.

This final land of darkness presents a new type of Orphic magic, volatile and coveted, more powerful and perilous than Gretel ever could have imagined.

But Gretel is committed to erase from the planet the scourge of her dark heritage, and despite the evils in front of her, nothing will stop her from that goal, even if it costs her the lives of her family.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Sighting (The Sighting Book One) *




  








*From the ocean, it rose.*

Every fourteen months it appears on a secluded beach in a small town just before dawn.

And it always takes someone.

One morning during his daily run to the beach, Danny Lynch witnesses the strangest and most incredible thing he's ever seen.

A dark, man-like figure emerges from the ocean, stands for just a few moments on the beach, and then retreats back to the surf.

Danny's perspective on the world changes in an instant, and as the only eyewitness to this event, his mission now is to convince anyone who will listen that what he saw was real.

But with only a vague photo and a dubious story, that task is proving almost impossible, and his only hope may be in finding a mysterious woman who was at the beach earlier that morning, and who may hold the terrifying secret that could cost Danny his life.

What did Danny see? And why is he in danger?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Origin: (The Sighting Book Two)*




  








*Two years have passed since Danny Lynch saw the beast that would alter his life forever...*

and now, a string of mysterious drownings have brought him to a new town by the ocean.

But there is more to the creature than Danny could ever have imagined.

And the secret to destroying it may rest in discovering the secrets of a colony that disappeared without a trace four-hundred years earlier.

_*Don't miss this riveting tale of a centuries-old monster whose origin is even more terrifying than its demand for human sacrifice. Readers can't get enough of The Sighting Series.*_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Reappearance (The Sighting Book Three) *




  








*An ancient creature of violence is making its twice-in-a-century pilgrimage to Blackmore Island where Gianna Price has spent the last six months as assistant caretaker for The Cary Inn. *

Things are looking up for Gianna. She's about to be promoted and her ten-year old daughter, Sierra, is visiting for the weekend before the ferry service shuts down for the Holidays. 

Another visitor, one set on destruction and terror, has now also arrived on the island. 

It's up to Gianna and a group of strangers, including one who is intimately familiar with the beast, to stop it from its reign of slaughter, today and for generations to come.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*They Came with the Rain *




  








_From the author of They Came with the Snow, comes a creepy horror thriller that will keep you turning the pages and wondering who may be lurking outside your door._

*It hadn't rained in months in the isolated quiet town of Garmella, Arizona where cell phones are forbidden. And rain wasn't in the forecast.*

Then one June night, a day after the opening of a massive sinkhole at the town's edge, torrential rain descends on Garmella.

The rain brings relief to the town, but that's not all that comes with the rain.

By morning, an ancient evil has consumed the town. An evil responsible for countless deaths and disappearances over the centuries.

Now, Ramon Thomas, sheriff of Garmella, and his deputy Allie, as well as a small group of survivors, must confront the evil before it spreads beyond Garmella to the rest of the world, threatening the destruction of civilization.

*A must-read horror thriller for fans of Bird Box, The Silence, A Quiet Place and The Stand. It's thrilling. It's disturbing. It's unlike any horror book you have ever read.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*They Came With The Snow - Part One (They Came With The Snow Book 1) *




  








*The fight for survival started with a blast.*

Then it started snowing in May and the grid failed.

Then _they_ came.

Who are they? And what do they want?

_Find out in this short fast-paced post-apocalyptic survival horror thriller that will leave you wanting more._

When a mysterious blast goes off in a small college town, triggering a blizzard, college professor Dominic and the few remaining survivors must decide whether to stay or leave and face the monsters who came with the snow.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Melting (They Came With The Snow Book 2) *




  








*The quest is no longer just to survive, it's to escape.*

The snow is melting, and the crabs are growing more violent.

At the base of a blocked-off bridge spanning the South River, Dominic and his friends plan a daunting journey to flee Warren County and the monsters that came when the snow fell.

But the crabs aren't the only danger they face.

There are other forces at work, forces with a secret as inhuman and terrifying as the crabs themselves.

And these forces are determined to never let the group leave.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The List (They Came with the Snow Book 3) *




  








*It's been four months since the world exploded in a detonation of white death, and Danielle is now alone in the cordon.*

Except for the crabs.

The crabs are still here. And though the melting snows have thinned their numbers, the ones that survived are now stronger. Smarter. Hungrier.

Danielle's life has been driven by survival for the past few weeks, but now escape is the only thing that matters.

Escape won't come easy, though.

The soldiers that surround the cordon have begun to close ranks, and the white monsters hunting her are beginning to emerge from everywhere.

But Danielle has a plan now, a list, and at the end of each item is death and violence.

*First things first, however: Goal 2: Find a Rifle.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Ghosts of Winter (They Came with the Snow Book 4) *




  








_From the author of They Came with the Snow and the new and popular standalone novel, They Came with the Rain, comes The Ghosts of Winter._

*When the Corrupted breach the cordon, David Willis and his family flee to a remote lake cabin in Arkansas.*

But the safety of the lake is short-lived, and David and his wife must now decide whether to stay and attempt to outlast the danger that surrounds them or believe the rumors that salvation lies beyond the Mississippi, and take to the road where their chances of reaching, _and_ crossing the river, are near impossible.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Holiday Heist (A Wayfair Witches' Side Story) *




  








This is a standalone cozy mystery novel, set in the Wayfair Witches world. It can be enjoyed without having read the Wayfair Witches series.

A holiday heist, a powerful child, and a parolee Melissa can’t stand the sight of? It sounds like a recipe for a very Merry Solstice.

The Nemo Foundation’s kids are planning some Solstice shenanigans, but Melissa has no idea what their hijinks might entail. She’s far too busy figuring out why an emaciated wizard was drained by a harpy, and trying to keep a young weredog out of jail. Plus, the Queen of the Faeries has promised three miracles this holiday season – and in order for those three miracles to pass, Melissa must learn to trust someone she hates …


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Ghost of Christmas Past (Southern Ghost Hunter Mysteries)*




  








_From NY Times Bestselling Author, Angie Fox comes a hauntingly fun holiday tale_

*Southern girl Verity Long needs a Christmas miracle...*

Verity is ready to deck the halls, jingle some bells, and maybe, just maybe have a merry Christmas with her boyfriend’s stuffy family. Truly, if she doesn’t extend the proverbial olive branch to the overbearing Wydells, she’s afraid she’ll hit them over the head with it.

But when her boyfriend’s mother pulls a shocking stunt, Verity finds herself with a big decision to make. And if that’s not enough, there’s an unexpected guest at her door. It’s the spirit of the woman who helped rescue Verity’s pet skunk three years ago that very night. And now she’s there to change Verity’s life as well.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*February's Files (Manny Rivera Mystery Series Book 2) *




  








Even small towns have secrets worth killing for...

A skeleton in a makeshift stone grave is discovered on a remote bluff overlooking Labyrinth Canyon in southeast Utah. Cause of death: a bullet to the back of the head.

The victim turns out to be a controversial investigative journalist from New York City who moved to Moab a few years earlier for some peace and quiet. That's what he found, but only for a little while. He couldn't shut off his investigative instincts and began probing into a dangerous situation about which the town folk were totally unaware. He got too close to a well-kept secret and that eventually cost him his life.

Manny Rivera, a Grand County deputy sheriff, is assigned the case. Time is of the essence, as an unsolved murder in the backcountry will inevitably inhibit tourism, Moab's sole economic driver. To solve the case, he must unravel a series of four puzzling questions. In the end, he is torn by a moral dilemma, testing his commitment to the letter of the law.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*What Happened in Vienna, Jack? (Lies And Consequences Book 1)*




  








A robbery in London. The murder of a priest at the end of World War Two. A genocide in Namibia. The discovery of the remains of Hitler's secretary.

Something connects all this. Former British spy Jack Price knows the answer, and he's willing to die to keep the secret. The problem? He's not the only one who knows.

It’s the lies that are not heard, but kept as secrets, that own us all. Deep in the world of espionage and deception, how far is Jack willing to go to fulfill his mission?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*PAT PERRY DUNCAN PEARL HARBOR SURVIVOR: USS Raleigh’s Bugler December 7, 1941*




  








Pat Perry Duncan – Pearl Harbor Survivor – USS Raleigh’s Bugler December 7, 1941 is a story of a young farm boy growing up by the river in Meridian, Texas. During the depression, Perry has dreams of being in the service. He is very close to his family and promises his mother to write every day he can.

San Diego boot camp and bugle training were written about almost every day. It was something that this farm boy never complained about.

Perry was assigned on the USS Raleigh CL7, a light cruiser. When he arrived in Hawaii, he thought it was a beautiful place, but too far from home.

He really wasn’t too crazy about Hawaii. At the time, it was undeveloped with a fraction of the activities that San Diego had, and it was so far from home. He guessed that he relayed that message back home a little too much, about all the sailors that were there.

“Everywhere you looked there were sailors. The Hawaiians didn’t like us much either.”

Perry didn’t harbor any bad will toward the Japanese people, for there were many on Oahu that were very friendly. Most of them had been born and raised on the islands.

It was common for there to be visitors from the other ships. Perry was friends with a sailor on the Arizona, who came aboard to ask a favor.

“All the boys have me spoiled I guess. They all call me their kid. If anyone makes out like he will bother me, the boys in my divisions say, “Leave my kid alone.” They all know how much I like to listen to “Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy” that they call me the Boogie-Woogie Bugle Boy.”

On December 7, 1941, fate places him on the quarterdeck on the USS Raleigh and he becomes an eyewitness of the Pearl Harbor attack and was first hit by a torpedo.

In 1944, Perry was transferred to the USS Stoddard DD 566. He had wanted a break from all the heavy fighting, but now on a battleship, that was like sailing into a ring of fire.

Out of Pearl Harbor, the Stoddard sailed for Adak, Alaska. The mission of TF 94, the task force with the Stoddard, was to harass enemy outposts in the Kuriles, where the Japanese launched their planes to bomb Pearl Harbor. It was used to lure Japanese Akagi planes to be shot down by destroyers. The USS Stoddard with this task force was later called, "The Sacrificial Lamb."

Fighting all of WWII, he escapes alive and marries Carol and builds a wonderful life. They attend many WW II Reunion functions. Later, their children, William and Jan give them opportunity to travel to Hawaii many times. There in Hawaii, 60 years later, he is surprised to find out some fascinating facts about the Japanese attack on the Raleigh.

There are excerpts from the book; “The Emperor’s Sea Eagle,” a Japanese perspective on the war, translated by Naomi Shin.

Perry had photos taken before the war that were sent to his mother to develop the film. Although losing all of his belonging during the attack, he was able to keep all documents and important items that are displayed throughout the book. His mother kept most of his letters and other information that he sent her, making this book a significant time capsule to share.

Pat Perry Duncan, QM 1/c, his life and times filled with photos, documents and letters. A patriotic, loving and heroic man, who was loved by many, captures the interest of young and old. He was a quiet man but very witty and funny when he would get to know someone. Get to know him now, by reading this piece of history and by this captivating story. Perry has surprises all throughout his life and you will too when you read this book.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*Desa Kincaid - Bounty Hunter *




  








Desa Kincaid has spent the last ten years in pursuit of a man whose experiments have killed over a dozen people.

Blessed with the power to transform ordinary objects into devastating weapons, she journeys through trading ports, backwater towns, forests, deserts and the haunted remains of a dead city.

But can she stop her enemy before he unleashes something terrible on the world?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Austin Experiment (The Austin Trilogy Book 1) *




  








Newly appointed US Naval officer, Ensign Austin, is about to stumble onto the most powerful capability the world has ever known. Little does he know the submarine he has been assigned to has been secretly equipped with an experimental government time travel device that the crew will soon be testing. Those in control will stop at nothing to ensure the test goes as planned, confirming that they will soon have the power to transform our world, or destroy it completely.

Things go awry when he is contaminated with a drop of the device’s fuel source, mentally connecting him to the heart of the machine and launching him directly into the middle of the experiment.

Will Ensign Austin be able to gain control of the device in time to save the world?

The Austin Experiment is a fast-paced, roller coaster sci-fi thriller that will have you on the edge of your seat with anticipation. It contains moderate adult language and a cliffhanger.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Where The Truth Lies: A completely gripping crime thriller (DI Ridpath Crime Thriller Book 1) *




  








*The case was closed. Until people started dying…*
*DI Thomas Ridpath* was on the up in the Manchester CID: a promising detective who captured a notorious serial killer. But ten years later he’s recovering from a serious illness and on the brink of being forced out of the police. Then the murders began, in an uncanny echo of his first case.

As the death count grows, old records, and bodies, go missing. Caught in a turf war between the police and the coroner’s office, Ridpath is in a race against time. A race to save his career, his marriage, and innocent lives.

When a detective disappears everything is on the line. Can Ridpath save his colleague?

*A nail-biting crime thriller, perfect for fans of Mark Billingham, Peter James and D. S. Butler.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Frosty Blend (A Paramour Bay Cozy Paranormal Mystery Book 15) *




  








Someone is making a list and checking it twice in this festive holiday whodunit by USA Today Bestselling Author Kennedy Layne…

What better time for a wedding when the sleigh bells are ringing and the snow is glistening this frosty season in the quaint coastal town of Paramour Bay, Connecticut?

Raven Marigold has been busy putting the finishing touches on her mother’s wedding. Everything has been going according to plan, and there are only twelve hours left before the big ceremony. Raven doesn’t see the harm in taking a few minutes to herself to enjoy the merriment of the season and the special occasion, but her frolic through the town square’s winter wonderland has her stumbling headfirst into a snowman…and a brand-new mystery!

Someone doesn’t want Raven’s mother getting married, and the mysterious individual is going to great lengths to make sure that the ceremony never takes place—even resorting to attempted murder!

You’ll want to have a lump of coal on hand when you find out who makes the naughty list in this year’s frosty caper!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Very Merry Witchmas (A Paranormal Witch Cozy Mystery): Main Street Witches #4 *




  







It's Christmas in Banshee Creek and Kat Ramos and her witch friends face their greatest challenge yet—baking. It's the First Banshee Creek Holiday Cookie Contest and the girls all want to win. But cooking can be tricky in the Most Haunted Town in America, particularly when a creepy urban legend is making the rounds...and there is a formidable new witch in town. Will Kat win the coveted first prize, or will the new arrivals make her life hell...literally.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Case of the Woebegone Widow: A Richard Sherlock Whodunit *




  








It seems only fitting that Sherlock is hot on the trail of insurance malfeasance in the middle of a miserable Chicago winter. It is all quite an undertaking dealing with a grief-stricken widow living in Catatonia, Russian mobsters, Silly Putty smugglers, and a dead suspect, who shows up dead for a second time frozen solid in a 7-11 dumpster.
Toss in Tiffany meeting her match in a fight for affection, snow days, sniffling daughters, and an afternoon being whisked in a communal bathhouse, and you have the fifth Richard Sherlock Whodunit,The Case of the Woebegon Widow.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Anarchy of the Mice (Third Chance Enterprises) *




  








*A KIRKUS REVIEWS' BEST 100 INDIE BOOK OF 2020*

BlueInk Reviews (starred): "Bond’s three main characters leap off the page ... hurtling from one life-threatening challenge to the next ... a gripping thriller, sure to please its target audience and likely to have crossover appeal as well."

Kirkus Reviews (starred): “Raucously entertaining … crackerjack action scenes … vividly evocative prose … The characters are colorful but rendered with complex nuance … Bond’s writing is well observed and engrossing in a range of registers.”

From Jeff Bond, author of Blackquest 40 and The Pinebox Vendetta, comes Anarchy of the Mice, book one in an epic new series starring Quaid Rafferty, Durwood Oak Jones, and Molly McGill: the trio of freelance operatives known collectively as Third Chance Enterprises.

How far could society fall without data? Account balances, property lines, government ID records — if it all vanished, if everyone’s scorecard reset to zero, how might the world look? What savagery would take hold?

The Blind Mice are going to show us.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Echoes of Atlantis: Crones, Templars and the Lost Continent (Templars in America Series Book 6)*



  








Evidence of the lost continent of Atlantis exists throughout the modern world. As do powerful groups who do not want Atlantis—and its secrets—to be rediscovered.

Historians Cameron Thorne and Amanda Gunn stumble upon a mysterious spiral necklace and a 12,000-year-old human skull, sparking their search for Atlantis and its true legacy. But are modern-day Knights Templar and a cabal of goddess worshipers conspiring against them? Only after a whirlwind of international travel and a violent encounter with a shadowy paramilitary group do the mysteries of Atlantis finally reveal themselves.

Based on actual historical artifacts, and illustrated.

Publishers Weekly says of the author, "BRODY DOES A TERRIFIC JOB OF WRAPPING HIS RESEARCH IN A FAST-PACED THRILL RIDE."

This is a stand-alone novel with recurring characters. These books can be read in any order.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently $0.

*Whirlwind: War in the Pacific *




  








*In just six months, America turned the rout of Pearl Harbor into the victories of Coral Sea and Midway.*

_Whirlwind: War in the Pacific_ tells the story of how America achieved this staggering turnaround using accounts of the three key Pacific battles of 1942.

*Pearl Harbor: Hinge of War*
When Japan launched a surprise attack on Pearl Harbour on 7 December 194, thousands of American lives were lost and their military resources diminished. The story of the raid is one of Japanese military skill meeting American courage, officially drawing the US into the Second World War.

*Coral Sea, 1942*
Following setback after setback after Pearl Harbour, the US sent Admiral Frank Fletcher with two aircraft carriers to destroy the Japanese invasion force before they could take Port Moresby in New Guinea. The fate of the Pacific hung in the balance. The Americans suffered heavy losses during the conflict, but the battle was the triumph the US desperately needed, finally giving them a leg up over Japan. The tide had turned.

*Midway*
Fought by hundreds of planes thousands of miles away from land, Midway saw four massive Japanese aircraft carriers pitted against three huge American carriers in a battle for domination of the Pacific. The battle raged over three days, full of setbacks for either side – until Admirals Yamamoto and Nagumo suffered the greatest naval defeat in history. America entered Midway on the defensive, still a hesitant participant in the war. She left the battle as the world’s first superpower.

_Whirlwind: War In The Pacific_ is a brilliant narrative history of three of the crucial naval battles of the Second World War. It is essential reading for anyone interested in the period.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*From the Ashes (Ravenwood Mysteries Book 1) *




  








*The road to redemption has never been so fierce.*

Atticus Riot wants to leave his tortured past behind, but his partner’s murder haunts his every step. Before he can find peace, the gunfighter turned detective needs to find the killer. But then a missing heiress draws him into a conspiracy of lies.

A young woman’s life is at stake, so why won’t her rich, older husband tell the whole truth about her disappearance?

The clock is ticking and Riot must unravel a twisted trail before an innocent life is lost. But deceit runs deeper than he imagined, and he’s soon thrown into the path of a fiercely independent woman who’s his match in every way.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Ripple of Doubt (Agent Victoria Heslin Series Book 4) *




  








*A young woman mysteriously drowns in Lake Lucinda. She’s not the first to die there and she might not be the last.*

FBI Agent Victoria Heslin visits her family’s secluded lake house to recuperate from a plane crash. But her peaceful recovery time turns into a murder investigation when she discovers the body of an unidentified young woman in the lake.
Only a few others live in the exclusive Lake Lucinda community and all of them are suspects, including Victoria’s brother. Which of them knows more than they are saying? How many of them are lying? Who is guilty? As Victoria’s personal investigation unfolds, she learns they all have secrets to hide.
Will Victoria uncover the dark mysteries of Lake Lucinda before more lives are lost? And will doing so destroy what’s left of her family?
Fans of James Patterson, Megan Miranda, and Agatha Christie will love this mystery by USA Today bestselling author Jenifer Ruff.
_Ripple of Doubt_ is book 4 in the award-winning Agent Victoria Heslin Thriller Series. It can be read as a standalone.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*They All Fall Down: A full on, multi-plotted, page-turning thriller (A Scott Carluccio Randall Novel Book 1) *




  








_*Ring-a-ring o’ rosie . . .
... Someone wants to play.
... Who's not playing the game?
... Now Someone must pay.*_

Jen Harper likes to play it safe. She is settling into life on the outskirts of a sleepy fishing village with her little boy, Danny. Life by the sea – just how she wanted it.

When she meets Andy, she feels the time has come to put her baggage and the scars of the past behind her. Then she is introduced to Scott, Andy’s best friend, and is stung by his obvious disdain for her. Why is Scott so protective of his best friend? What is the dark secret that threatens all of them?

In her attempt to find answers, Jen must confront her demons and push her relationships to their limits. By digging up the past, she puts Danny and herself in danger. Will she succeed in uncovering the truth before they all fall down?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Ultimatum (A Sarah Roberts Thriller Book 25) *




  








When the daughter of a powerful crime boss goes missing, the boss orders a series of deadly interrogations. With no clear answers to what happened to his daughter, he calls upon Sarah Roberts. Either she finds his daughter, or there will be consequences involving her own child.

Faced with this ultimatum, Sarah plans a retaliation like nothing she has ever done before. No one threatens her daughter without repercussions. But when those retaliation plans backfire, people close to her get hurt, making her rethink her strategy.

Then the FBI step in with an ultimatum of their own. Sarah must wear a wire to entrap the crime boss, or face prosecution herself. Burdened with two ultimatums, Sarah makes the only choice she knows—to go it alone and do it her way—which proves to be a fatal mistake.

What lengths will a mother go to protect her child? What choice can she make when faced with impossible decisions? What losses will she have to face in The Ultimatum?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Staff Cadet: Bishing, Bogging and Bastardisation at Duntroon (From Boys' Brigade to Brigadier Book 1)*




  








This first book in the Series, _From Boys' Brigade to Brigadier_, covers the period during Allan's career in the Australian Army associated with Officer training.

This is not a history of the Royal Military College, nor a history of the Corps of Staff Cadets. It is the story of Allan's experience as a Staff Cadet. Allan has written about Duntroon at a time when Staff Cadets were required to be single and live in the provided accommodation blocks. Mostly for four years, but for some it was five years. Allan's experience with a group of young men, aspiring to be commissioned Army Officers - training to be leaders - is the subject of this book; including bishing, bogging and bastardisation.

Allan started writing this book in 1978. Parts of it were written whilst he was a Staff Cadet and much, on a regular basis, in the years between then and now. In January 1998 he wrote … “I have found stories about the experiences of Staff Cadets are generally of a reminiscing genre, hence they project a more mature, if not mellowed, perspective.” In this book he has tried to overcome this, hence some bits are raw, even naive. Some of the subjects Allan covers are not pleasant. Comparisons between life in the Corps before 1983 and _Lord of the Flies_ are not unreasonable. Allan has chosen to be descriptive and minimized being judgemental in hindsight. Others can do that.

During the years of occasionally recording his thoughts on life and events as they occurred in the Corps, Allan adopted an anthropological style and wrote distinct subject related pieces. Looking back now, these pieces offer the raw thoughts of a young man on the events of a society that engulfed him, often perplexingly, in the years between 1978 and 1983. As one reader noted, this book ... "is a vivid record of the good and ill of Duntroon".


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Trials of the Core: A Fantasy Adventure Novel (Guardian of the Core Book 1)*












*Destiny calls to them all. Only one can seize it…*

Prince Hydro Paen longs to escape his disdainful mother. So when the Guardian of the Core announces a contest to become his apprentice, the young man leaps at the invitation to participate. Determined to prove himself and uphold the family legacy, he swears not to fail.

Orphaned at a young age, Eirek Mourse doesn’t believe he’ll amount to much, so when an invitation to participate in the Trials arrives, he doesn't know what to do. Under the encouragement and advice of his uncle, he enters. But without any skills in combat, he has no idea how he will survive.

Zain Berrese is a haunted man. Convinced he’s responsible for the death of his girlfriend, he longs to make amends by becoming the next Guardian. Hoping to outdo his adopted brother, who is also accepted, he makes a decision that accidentally kills his sibling just before the Trials begin, crushing his spirit.

With trials increasingly complex and dangerous, each contestant must face his or her own fears as well as their crafty opponents. And with lives on the line, one of them will make an extraordinary choice…

Will one of these would-be heroes find the inner strength and wisdom to emerge a champion before they all perish?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Curse of Pirini Lilapa: A Fantasy Adventure Novel (Guardian of the Core Book 2)*













*The Trials have concluded.*

Since its conclusion, Hydro, Eirek, and Zain have gone their separate paths, thinking each other a distant memory. However, fate has other plans. As the three travel their paths, they find that their lives are not so separate after all.

Zain’s quest to heal a broken friendship, challenges his ability to lead. It requires him to make amends with his past demons, and to give that which can only be given once.

Hydro’s journey to discover more information on his necklace leads him to a mysterious woman who challenges the very fiber of his identity. Revealed truths lead to fatal realities.

And Eirek’s training pushes him to shed his shell of inferiority for one hardened confidence if he wishes to survive the rigors of his apprenticeship.

All, however, travel and train under the ever watchful gaze of the suns which draw closer to their convergence. To an event infamous for bringing bad luck, sorrow, and pain. To an event that occurs every 150 years. To an event known as Pirini Lilapa. Some look to the sky in superstition. Others look to the sky in fear. And yet, some look to the sky in contemplation. For in the weeks and days before the suns converge, plots perspire, deities die, and families are fractured as no one is safe from their harsh and heinous gaze. . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Ancients (The Survivors Book Four)*













*“The Theos await you. Only then will we stop the Unwinding.”*

The threat of invaders is gone, and Earth has been bartered away as a price for peace.

Yet, the human world of New Spero is thriving and full of hope.

Joining the rank of the Gatekeepers, Dean and Mary set off to explore worlds connected by the mysterious portals.

When they stumble upon a strange symbol, they are led to an ancient object, one that sets them on an unstoppable path.

The journey takes them through multiple worlds, before they can find what they’re searching for. Long ago, the ancient race called the Theos vanished without a trace, and have been next to forgotten for centuries. Do they still exist?

Dean intends to find out, but when he’s faced with the truth, he fears everything he loves will be lost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Theos (The Survivors Book Five)*













*Some secrets prefer to stay buried.*

When Dean’s closest ally is kidnapped by an ancient race, his grief threatens to turn to madness. With the support of his friends, he embarks on a mission to get his loved one back, and stop the eventual destruction of the known Universe.

But Dean can’t do it without solving an age-old mystery. He must find the real Theos this time, and he’ll stop at nothing to accomplish that.

Join the Survivors as they battle for every race in existence.

The Theos is a tale of love, adventure, deception, and above all else: surviving.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*O**ld Enemy (The Survivors Book Six)*













*When all new threats are dealt with, old enemies emerge from the shadows.*

Dean Parker has brought his wife home, and he’s looking forward to relaxing and having a future with his family on New Spero. The Iskios vortex is gone, vanquished by the Hero of Earth, but unforeseen enemies linger in the universe.

The Bhlat send a warning to the humans, one that suggests the Kraski may not all be dead. All signs point to Lom of Pleva, a wealthy and very dangerous enemy to have.

Dean must unite with the Bhlat to fight against a common adversary, but when push comes to shove, can he trust them?

Join Dean and the others as they seek to save themselves from the race of beings that beamed them off Earth years ago, setting everything in motion.

Who do you turn to when everyone is trying to kill you?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*KILL SHOT: The DCI tackles organized crime in this English murder mystery (Detective Chief Inspector Jack Harris Book 8 )*













*City criminals get more than they bargained for when they stumble into rural DCI Jack Harris’ patch*

When a pair of hen harriers return to nest in the grouse moors of the northern Pennines, Detective Jack Harris is as eager as most to protect the rare birds. But when a bird watcher on a vigil is shot dead, the locals are up in arms.

The landowner and organizer of shooting on the nearby hills is the target of their suspicion and ire. With the community divided, DCI Jack Harris must tread a fine line investigating the murder.

As he delves into the cloudy affairs of the victim, the owner of a freight company, he realizes much more is at stake. It is one thing to get the facts straight, another to bring the perpetrator to justice.

That requires delicate handling but Harris has a habit of letting his maverick streak get the better of him. The detective has a big target in his sights. Will he take the risk?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Ménage à Murder: a page-turning thriller mystery set in Paris (An American in Paris Book 4)*












A shocking murder very near to Claire makes it clear just how far her father will go to get what he wants. Stunned by the brutality of the cold-blooded murder of an innocent, Claire will need to use every skill she possesses if she’s going to find the killer before he sets his sights on the next person she loves.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Ring of Thorns: A Unit 1 Novel (The Unit 1 Series Book 6)*
















> >> A plane disappears in the African bush carrying a priceless treasure <<<
> >> A CIA hunt for the missing pilot <<<
> >> A deep fracture in America’s clandestine intelligence community <<<


When Unit 1's lead agent, Adam Zak, learns that a former Air Force buddy who once saved his life has disappeared in the African bush, he feels compelled to go to the man's rescue--only to find that he is racing against the CIA and an assassin seeking revenge. In Book 6 of Allen Kent's popular Unit 1 Thriller series, the deep-cover Unit 1 goes head-to-head with its parent Agency as both pursue a disaffected former agent and a seductive young anthropologist with a backpack full of stolen fossils. Can the fugitives, stranded by a plane crash in the Angolan wilds, evade capture by American intelligence agents and attacks by Africa's natural predators before Zak reaches them? Will the Unit survive a confrontation with a CIA director who has had enough of a team of mavericks over which he believes he has lost control? And who suffers most if the Unit can no longer remain independent, with its identity hidden behind its protective Ring of Thorns?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*Test of Magnitude (The Torian Reclamation Book 1)*













Revenge is only justice when it can be administered without hatred.

Welcome to the Tora star system, home of the spectacular Cardinal-4 space station overlooking Amulen and Banor, twin worlds that share the same orbit. One visit and you’ll understand why this station is the pinnacle of Torian achievement and a wonder of the Erobian Sphere.

Unfortunately, your timing isn’t great. Many centuries of peace and prosperity are on the verge of collapsing for members of the Erob coalition as signs of the first interstellar wars loom. The half-breeds tell us it is because we are now forsaking the ancient law, and have thus allowed an evil infection to begin spreading through the galaxy. But those Erob half-breeds have always been a little over-dramatic, haven’t they?

Brandon Foss, an unhappily married Virginian in his early thirties, awakes from a strange dream to discover he has been abducted from Earth and kept in cryonic preservation on Amulen for two decades. One other resuscitated human is with him, a real knucklehead who almost seems as alien to Brandon as their reptilian captors. A friendship of convenience forms as the two Earthlings soon become unwittingly intertwined in Torian politics and military affairs—at a time, it turns out, when the Torians desperately need just such intertwining.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Forbidden The Stars (The Interstellar Age Book 1)*













*Forbidden The Stars (The Interstellar Age Book 1)*

At the end of the 21st century, a catastrophic accident
in the asteroid belt has left two surveyors dead.
There is no trace of their young son,
Alex Manez, or of the asteroid itself.

On the outer edge of the solar system,
the first manned mission to Pluto,
led by the youngest female astronaut in
NASA history, has led to an historic discovery:
there is a marker left there by an alien race
for humankind to find. We are not alone!

While studying the alien marker, it begins to react.
Four hours later, the missing asteroid appears
in a Plutonian orbit, along with young Alex Manez,
who has developed some alarming side-effects from his
exposure to the kinetic element they call Kinemet.

From the depths of a criminal empire based on Luna,
an expatriate seizes the opportunity to wrest control
of outer space, and takes swift action.

The secret to faster-than-light speed is up for grabs,
and the race for interstellar space begins!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Beastly Book of Spells (Once Upon a Witch 2)*













*I have THE best witchy power ever… Books talk to me.*

I’ve been curious about book aficionado Leo Kingsley since we first met, and it’s not only because I want to check out his famous library. My witchy power is aching to see what his books have to tell me.

But things get really interesting when I find a "normal" book. As in mute. As in not speaking to me. This NEVER happens.

Needing to know what it has to say, I approach Leo, unknowingly setting off a magickal chain of events that lead to a beast of a secret, and I’m not just referring to the wild animals that begin suddenly attacking the townsfolk.

Can I uncover the mystery of who is controlling them and why? Or will this hairy situation be too much for me to handle?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*I**nsatiable: Sydney Rye Mysteries #3*













_*I didn’t expect a phone call to crack the bedrock of my life.*
How easy it is to forget we are all floating on molten lava...and tectonic shifts happen all the time_...

_*My best friend betrayed me, our relationship was built on a lie.*_
P.S. The dog does not die.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Music City Murders: Harry James Denton Series Vol. 1-6 (MUSIC CITY MURDERS: The Harry James Denton Series Book 7)*













*WHETHER YOU CALL IT MUSIC CITY,
THE IT CITY, NASHVEGAS, OR CASHVILLE . . .*
. . . New York Times Notable Book author and Nashville native Steven Womack brings one of America’s most amazing cities to life in his *action-packed, Edgar-award-winning Music City Murders series*. Dive into the exciting, seamy, intriguing world of one of America’s most iconic cities and one of mystery’s most endearing series protagonists: down-on-his-luck, ex-newspaper reporter Harry James Denton.


*“A deft, atmosphere-rich novel: smart, funny, with a sense of wry heartbreak. Steven Womack’s Nashville stands out—it is a beautifully drawn backdrop”*
—James Ellroy. New York Times best-selling author of *L.A. Confidential



"In the overcrowded field of private eye fiction, Steven Womack stands head and shoulders above most of the herd."
—*Val McDermid, best-selling Scottish crime writer of the Inspector Karen Pirie series

*DEAD FOLKS' BLUES (Edgar Allan Poe Award Winner)*
Newly licensed P.I. Harry James Denton nearly goes broke before his first case comes in. Unfortunately, it’s the last person he wants to see, his old girlfriend and the first woman to break his heart, Rachel Fletcher. Rachel’s married now, to a rich doctor who’s a compulsive gambler and cheater. When Harry starts investigating the doctor and the doctor winds up dead, Harry’s number one with a bullet on the suspect list.

*TORCH TOWN BOOGIE (Shamus Award Nominee)*
Harry James Denton is looking for another case—and he gets one when the magnificent mansion across the street from his apartment is consumed in a suspicious fire. The blaze has all the scorch marks of the East Nashville Arsonist, a phantom firebug whose burning desire seems to be driving gentrifiers out of Harry's funky, rundown neighborhood. This time, though, the modus operandi includes murder.

*WAY PAST DEAD (Shamus Award Nominee)*
When rising country music singer Rebecca Gibson is found beaten to death, a heap of damning evidence points to her ex-husband—and Harry's pal—Slim Gibson. Harry discovers the dark history of a marriage made somewhere south of Heaven, somewhere deep in the cutthroat heart of the country music business, where deceit, betrayal, passion and vengeance are not only sung about... they're lived and died.

*NOBODY'S CHAIN LAYS STRAIGHT (Anthony Award Nominee and Shamus Award Nominee)*
Harry explores the seamy, steamy underside of Music City’s sex trade when he’s hired to find Stacey Jameson, a rich, runaway, drug-addled teen. "Nobody's chain lays straight," a friend tells Harry. But Stacey's chain is especially twisted, with links that lead back to a family filled with secrets. Harry's been to the rodeo a few times before, but even he's not ready for what awaits him in the hard-core depths of a brutal Nashville night.

*A MANUAL OF MURDER (Edgar Allan Poe Award Nominee/Anthony Award Nominee/Shamus Award Winner)*
The toast of Tennessee, author Robert Jefferson Reed, has made big bucks with his little book of folksy homilies like "Never Go To Bed Angry" and "Eat Your Vegetables." He should have added "Don't Commit Murder." For when Reed's wife hires P.I. Harry James Denton to catch her hubby in a tryst with a sexy secretary, Harry find the author of _Life's Little Maintenance Manual _strangled and drowned in his own hot tub... placing Harry at the top of the suspect list.

*DiIRTY MONEY (Shamus Award Nominee)*
_How did Nashville P.I. Harry James Denton wind up working as a maintenance man in the world's most famous whorehouse? _The Feds made him a deal: help smoke out a money-laundering operation secretly being run in Reno's notorious, legendary, legal cathouse, the Mustang Ranch. But it turns out to be a raw deal when one of the Mustang girls turns up murdered and Harry is, once again, the prime suspect.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Of Half a Mind (The Mind Sleuth Series Book 1)*













When you talk to yourself, there’s only one voice. When you picture something, there’s but a single mind’s eye.

Recently graduated psychologist, Dr. Sam “Doc” Price and his inexperienced team had always held those principles to be true…at least, under normal circumstances. But as they studied the work of Dr. Ned Worthington, a brilliant but troubled neuroscientist, they began to wonder if he had created an electronic world that was anything but normal. He claimed it could rewire the brain, repurpose sections of it for new uses. And the man who had used it was capable of remarkable feats.

But as their awe of what might be possible grew, so did their unease about what was implied. Just beyond what they could prove, there seemed a dark side of the technology and perhaps, a man who had succumbed to it. Was he watching? Was he coming for them? And when Doc and his team finally secured the evidence they sought, only one question remained. Now that they knew, could they survive the truth?

This book is a comprehensive rewrite of a story first published by the author as Half A Mind in 2015.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Death by Sugar (Jesse Clarke Cosy Mysteries Book 1)*












Private investigator, Jesse Clarke, thought sugar was such a friendly substance, until it appeared in two of her cases for all the wrong reasons. Traces of sugar were connected to a bomb that blew up her client’s Mercedes. Was the bomb meant to kill or was it just a warning of what was to come? And could sugar have duped the immune system of a client’s mother over thirty years ago, resulting in death? Juggling the two cases—one in the present and one in the past—Jesse finds herself talking to the living and the dead to get results.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Beach to the Baltic: A Rifleman's Story*













*Join Ronald on his rollercoaster journey as he changes from a naive recruit into a hard nosed professional soldier*

This humorous, thought provoking and moving story shows what it was like for those brave young men who answered the call in 1939. Based on the memoirs of a rifleman who served in a London Battalion of The Rifle Brigade, it spans six-years from enlistment to demob and gives a ‘fly on the wall’ view of the life of an enlisted soldier. Also, the use of army language, East End dialect and Cockney rhyming slang (index at the back of the book for when you need it) gives this semi-autobiographical novel a certain earthy quality. As well as the cut and thrust of battles and the brutality of war it also focuses on the darkest days for Britain, when she and her allies stood all alone against the might of the German war machine.

Born and bred in Camberwell, south of the River Thames our hero Ronald Deakin relishes the chance to do his bit for King and Country, as his father and uncle did in 1914. The day after his eighteenth birthday this chapel boy visits his local recruiting office, instead of waiting for his call-up papers. Youngest of two sons he dotes on his widowed mother and loves the city of his birth and the Londoner’s carefree outlook on life, a facet that comes over strongly in his story.

His attitude towards war changes once he experiences the horrors of Normandy and the bloody battles that follow. Sadly, many of his friends succumb during the bitter struggles and he must draw on hidden reserves to help him survive, mentally as well as physically. Watching his friends fall around him fills him with immense sorrow and gives him much to reflect on. However, as time goes on this young man grows in stature, confidence and the will to survive his war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Space Tripping: The Mysterious Case of the Mysterious Case*













Chuck never thought too deeply about whether aliens existed - not until Jopp, an intergalactic transport pilot, drunkenly crashed on Earth and tried to steal his truck.

Now, Chuck finds himself unwittingly roped into helping Jobb work off a debt to the universe's most powerful corporation. Through a series of mishaps and misfortune, the duo finds themselves in possession of a mysterious black case. Along the way they are joined by Bhanakhana, an adventurous scientist, and Rohi, a rogue law enforcement agent.

All they want is to get back to their normal lives, but in order to do so, they'll have to fend off murderous marauders, skirt the attentions of an interplanetary police force, deal with a peculiar crime boss, and escape a backwater planet inhabited by friendly yet endlessly frustrating alien yokels. It's a big and scary universe out there, and they'll be damned if they're going to face it sober.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**eath on the Seine: A delightful cozy mystery set in Paris (A Paris Booksellers Mystery Book 1)*













*A beautiful spring day in Paris... What could possibly go wrong?*
For *Ava Sext*, a transplanted Londoner who sells books from an outdoor stand overlooking the Seine, her day goes from bad to worse when the tall handsome stranger whose appearance her horoscope predicted disappears after he is almost killed before her eyes. ...And that's before she discovers that he supposedly died weeks earlier.
With the help of her fellow bookseller, Henri DeAth, a former notary in a country where notaries are a powerful caste, Ava attempts to find her not-so-dead man before he turns up dead for real while she tries to remain alive.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Murder with All the Trimmings (Josie Marcus Book 4)*













*‘Tis the season for sleuthing when secret shopper Josie Marcus’s ex falls victim to a festive fiend…*

Josie’s latest mystery shopper report won’t help business at Naughty or Nice, Maplewood’s raunchy year-round Christmas store. But she can’t worry about work when her ex-dealer, ex-convict, ex-boyfriend, Nate Weekler, just came home for the holidays, prepared to fight Josie for custody of their daughter. Josie wishes he’d catch the next sleigh out of town, but instead, Nate is poisoned…and suddenly Josie is a person of interest.

With Nate’s criminal past, he’d never make Santa’s “Nice” column, but his own list of enemies also includes plenty of “Naughties” who might want him dead. Josie will need her team of little helpers to wrap up this case, before the killer commits another holiday homicide.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Accessory to Murder (Josie Marcus Book 3)*












*Secret shopper Josie Marcus can blend in at any store, but disappearing isn’t an option when her best friend’s husband is suspected of murder…*

Josie has an eye for the finer things in life. Unfortunately, her wallet can’t keep up—as a single mom and mystery shopper, she won’t be moving out of St. Louis’s suburbs anytime soon. Good thing her best friend Alyce Bohannon doesn’t mind sharing a taste of the high life in her posh gated community, Wood Winds. But death comes at every price point and when Alyce’s neighbor, well-heeled scarf designer Halley Hardwicke, is murdered, the neighborhood buzzes with ugly gossip.

Talk is cheap…until the detectives begin questioning Alyce’s husband, Jake, about the crime. So Josie decides to do a little sleuthing of her own. With Alyce’s help, Josie goes undercover in swanky suburbia to unravel the secrets of the cliquey Wood Winds wives, untangle Jake from the murder investigation, and uncover the truth before the killer snags another victim.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A **Dead Husband Jessica Huntington Desert Cities Mystery #1*













"My first day as a sleuth was more Stephanie Plum than Miss Marple."

Meet Jessica Huntington, an amateur sleuth with a shopping jones and a black AMEX card, who soon learns that money can’t buy happiness or save her neck. With her well-planned life in shambles, Jessica's hiding out near Palm Springs when her best friend’s husband is murdered. Jessica tries to help, but she and her friends are soon stalked by scoundrels in pantyhose, stilettos, Bruno Maglis, and Armani suits. Roger Stone had something that got him killed. What was it and what will they do to get it back?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Dead Nephew Jessica Huntington Desert Cities Mystery #6 (Jessica Huntington Desert Cities Mystery Series)*












Screenwriter Harry Essex claims there are “A thousand ways the desert can kill.” According to Auntie Agnes, a local tribal elder, an elusive killer is working hard to make it a thousand and one.

Louie Jacobs, a minor tried as an adult, was convicted of murdering Sacramento Lugo—his best friend and Auntie Agnes’ nephew. There’s plenty of evidence that points to Louie, and Louie supposedly confessed. Sacramento’s aunt is adamant that Louis didn’t do it.

After reviewing Louie Jacob’s case, Jessica agrees to try to get it reopened. She and her “Cat Pack” friends are soon caught up in another tricky whodunnit when they discover the main suspect is an illusory figure—the Cleaner Man. Does such a man even exist, or is he a creature of spirit and imagination? Who else has a reason to want Louie behind bars or dead?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Cure: An Addictive Medical Terrorism Thriller (Kat Beckman Book 1)*













*Kat Beckman is a survivor.*
A harrowing IED attack in Afghanistan has left Kat with debilitating PTSD even though everything else in her life seems normal. It’s not something she talks about. Never. The secrets from her time overseas have stayed there. It’s better that way… or at least she thinks so.

One day, visiting her hospitalized mother-in-law, a mysterious man approaches her and offers Kat a cure for the cancer that is ravaging Laura’s body and the heart of Kat’s family.

But is Kat willing to face her dark memories to save Laura?

Kat’s decision drags her into a maze of blackmail, murder and treason that forces her to choose between her love for her family and her loyalty to her country.

Whether Kat can depend on the people from her past may control her future…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*S**auk Valley Killer: A Must Read Serial Killer Thriller (Kat Beckman Book 6)*













*Chelsea Atkinson and Daniel Arthur are gone.*
Two high school seniors have disappeared without a trace.

The Sauk Valley community is on edge, frightened for themselves and their children.

But Chelsea and Daniel aren’t the only ones missing…

Kat Beckman, an investigative journalist, starts the hunt for a serial killer that’s in her own backyard. Can she find him before he kills again?

The trail to find him takes Kat back through her own dark past, a past she would have rather never visited again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Ingenue: An Alex Halee and Jamie Austen Political Spy Thriller (THE JAMIE AUSTEN THRILLERS Book 2)*













*America's endearing hero, CIA operative Alex Halee, goes off mission to infiltrate a cybercrime lab in North Korea run by the notorious Pok.
#1 Amazon International Best Seller in Ten Different Countries:*

When Alex runs into trouble, he gets help from the most unlikely person. Bae Hwa is a thirteen-year-old North Korean girl who likes to steal backpacks. When she unknowingly gets her hands on a satchel full of nuclear codes, her entire family is in danger and she ends up in prison. Alex is arrested and thrown in the same prison cell as Bae. It’s a race against time as he has to save them both and keep the codes out of the hands of those who want to destroy America . . .


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Carnage was Fearful: The Battle of Cedar Mountain, August 9, 1862 (Emerging Civil War Series) *













In early August 1862, Confederate Maj. Gen. Stonewall Jackson took to the field with his Army of the Valley for one last fight—one that would also turn out to be his last independent command.

Near the base of Cedar Mountain, in the midst of a blistering heat wave, outnumbered Federal Infantry under Maj. Gen. Nathanial Banks attacked Jackson’s army as it marched toward Culpeper Court House. A violent three-hour battle erupted, yielding more than 3,600 casualties. “The carnage was fearful,” one observer wrote.

The unexpected Federal aggressiveness nearly won the day. Jackson, attempting to rally his men, drew his sword—only to find it so rusted that it would not come unsheathed. “Jackson is with you!” he cried, brandishing the sword still in its scabbard.

The tide of battle turned—and the resulting victory added to the Stonewall mystique.

Civil War history typically breezes by the battle of Cedar Mountain, moving quickly from the Seven Days’ Battles into the Second Bull Run Campaign, but the stand-alone battle had major implications. It saw the emergence of the Federal cavalry as an effective intelligence collector and screening force. It also provided Confederate Maj. Gen. A.P. Hill’s first opportunity to save the day—and his first opportunity to raise Jackson’s ire. Within the Federal army, the aftermath of the battle escalated the in-fighting among generals, led to recriminations and finger-pointing over why the battle was even fought.

Some called it out-right murder.

Most importantly, the defeat at Cedar Mountain halted a Federal advance into central Virginia and provided the commander of the Army of Northern Virginia, Gen. Robert E. Lee, an opportunity to take the fight away from Richmond and toward Washington.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*G**assed: British Chemical Warfare Experiments on Humans at Porton Down *













*The story of Porton’s experiments is the story of chemical warfare itself, from the blinded victims of the First World War to the threat of Saddam Hussein’s arsenal.*

At Porton Down, the oldest chemical warfare station in the world, scientists developed both an array of poisonous gasses and defences against them – and then tested them on humans. Since 1916, more than 25,000 human subjects have taken part in experiments at Porton, and the tests continue to this day. With police now investigating the 1953 death of a test subject after exposure to nerve gas, interest in what goes on behind the barbed wire fences only gets stronger.

_Gassed_ is a remarkable, often harrowing, look at what drove young people to voluntarily enter the gas chambers – and whether they were misled into doing so. Examining the experiments themselves in detail, _Gassed_ records the personal testimonies of both the human ‘guinea pigs’ and the scientists, both of whom are now paying a steep price for their participation. This exceptional book reveals the dark truth of how Britain came to be the world leader in human chemical warfare experiments.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*American to the Corps: Iraq, Bosnia, Benghazi, Snowden: A Marine Corps Intelligence Officer's Incredible Journey*












American to the Corps presents a firsthand account of many of the most high-profile national security events of the last thirty years as experienced by LtCol. Jonathon P. Myers, United States Marine Corps. LtCol. Myers, through a combination of skill and circumstance, found himself at the center of many of the most prominent events of the last several decades, including the American response to the terrorist attacks in Benghazi; the rescue of Capt. Scott O'Grady from Bosnia; the investigation of the theft of classified information by Edward Snowden; the investigation of spy Robert Hanssen; the war against South American drug trafficking cartels; and the invasion of Iraq. The son of career CIA agents and hailing from an extended family of high-level intelligence operatives, Myers was at the epicenter of the action for three decades. His accounts provide a no-holds-barred, humorous, and sometimes emotional look behind the veil of secrecy of modern day national security, intelligence, and Marine Corps training and operations.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Seeds of Akara (New sky Book 1)*













The universe has died. It has reached its eventual heat death and no further life processes are possible. But something has gathered all the sentient life-forms that had ever reached a reasonable level of complexity and placed them in a latticework sphere around a final star. The truth of their existence is known to a select few, and the ultimate reason for their existence is known to fewer still. When a nihilistic, malevolent force releases a pathogen designed to end all life, a young girl and some allies must get to the central world to keep her world from being destroyed to stop the spread of the virus.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Senthien (Descendants of Earth Book 1)*













Five thousand years in the future, the Earth is dead. A galactic network of terraformed planets, connected by teleportation portals, is populated by the genetically improved Descendants. The original Humans, labeled dangerous and barbaric, are kept under constant surveillance.

In this seemingly peaceful society, Dora Dana Dasnan, a gifted Visionaire, serves the leading race of Descendants by reporting her Visions of the future. But when she witnesses a forbidden Vision — an intimate contact with a Human man — her very life is in danger.

She needs to escape before her masters find out, but in this disciplined and controlled society that is impossible. Just when Dora loses all hope, a teleportation error sends her to a new and astoundingly beautiful world. Soon, she meets the natives, and as she adapts to an alien culture, she also reveals a tightly kept secret of her own.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Scene of the Grind (A Killer Coffee Mystery Book 1)*













Welcome to the Bean Hive Coffeehouse where the coffee is as hot as the gossip!

“Fabulous fun and fantastic fried food! Kappes nails small town mystery with another must-read hit. Don’t miss this one!” – Darynda Jones, New York Times Bestselling Author of Eighth Grave After Dark

Roxanne Bloom (her friends, though few call her Roxie) quit her job as a lawyer, divorced her cheating husband, and moved to the quaint town of Honey Springs, Kentucky where she'd spent many of her teenage summers visiting her eccentric and fun-loving Aunt Maxi. Roxy follows her dream and opens The Bean Hive, Honey Springs first coffee house on the town's newly revitalized boardwalk. that opens just in time for Honey Springs annual Honey Festival. Roxy's life couldn't be better.

Business was booming, she's reconnected with special people from her past, including her first teenage love, and visits The Crooked Cat book store, which is still her favorite shop in Honey Springs. One problem, Aunt Maxi and Alexis Roarke, owner of Crooked Cat, aren't on the best of terms.

Alexis leases the book store's building from Aunt Maxi and the rent is going up. Roxy takes Alexis a fresh cup of coffee from The Bean Hive and a tasty pastry as a peace offering between the two women, but discovers the beloved book store owner murdered and Aunt Maxi is the number one suspect.

Gossip in Honey Springs is as hot at the coffee served at the Bean Hive and Roxy has to uncover who is behind the murder not only to save her shop, her aunt, but her life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*S**mall Town Murder (Asheville Meadows Cozy Mysteries Book 1)*













Are you ready for Christmas?

PLEASE NOTE: This book was originally a part of the Cozy Christmas Murder boxed set, so if you've read the boxed set, you've already read it. If not, enjoy this first book in the incredible series!

Autumn Roth has a good job and a long-term boyfriend, whom she hopes will become her fiancé before the year is out. When she loses both in the space of a weekend, she is convinced that her life can’t get any worse…until she witnesses an innocent man’s death while visiting her aunt and uncle at their assisted living home.
Trying to maintain her holiday cheer is difficult, especially when Autumn becomes the killer’s next target. With only weeks to go before Christmas, she struggles to deal with the new direction her life is taking… and to catch a killer before someone else gets hurt.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*N**o Lathering Matter: A Magical Soapmaker Mystery *













*Ivy Bradshaw has all the training in the world when it comes to soap, but there’s no schooling when it comes to murder.*

When a missing box of lye from Ivy’s store links her to a murder, Ivy will have to pull out all the stops to maintain her squeaky clean image. With a smart-mouthed, mysterious skeleton as her sidekick, she takes on the case as she tries to figure out who in the world would want to implicate her in such a serious crime.

But other forces are at play and a business rival sees this as a good opportunity to put her out of business for good. On the other hand, the handsome librarian Ivy’s had a crush on for ages finally pulls his head out of his books long enough to see her as more than a soapmaker, so things aren’t _all_ bad.

Regardless, the only time Ivy will have soon is jail time if she doesn’t figure out the culprit behind the murder. And time is the only thing she doesn’t have enough of...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Hardback Homicide: A Shelf Indulgence Cozy Mystery*












*When a rare book order leads me right to a homicide, somehow I’m the one investigating…*I’m Dakota Adair, owner of Tattered Pages, a bookstore specializing in cool and quirky books. I inherited a grumpy Persian cat named Poppy who loves to make her displeasure known around the store … loudly. Things are good until I deliver a special order only to stumble over a body. Suddenly all eyes are on me. Now I have a handsome detective and an annoying reporter on my tail, hounding me about the case. All I want to do is crack open my favorite paperback, grab a cup of coffee, and chill, but with a murderer out there and suspicion falling on me, I have to do a lot more than read. I have to find out whodunnit and quick before I become the next subject of a murder mystery…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Girl Missing: An addictive suspense mystery novel (A Detective Kaitlyn Carr Mystery Book 1)*













*When her 13-year-old sister vanishes on her way back from a friend's house, Detective Kaitlyn Carr *must confront demons from her own past in order to bring her sister home.

The small mountain town of Big Bear Lake is only three hours away but a world away from her life in Los Angeles. It's the place she grew up and the place that's plagued her with lies, death and secrets.

As Kaitlyn digs deeper into the murder that she is investigating and her sister's disappearance, she finds out that appearances are misleading and few things are what they seem.

A murderer is lurking in the shadows and the more of the mystery that Kaitlyn unspools the closer she gets to danger herself.

*Can Kaitlyn find the killer and solve the mystery of her sister's disappearance before it's too late?

What happens when someone else is taken?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*G**irl Lost: A Detective Kaitlyn Carr Mystery*













Detective Kaitlyn Carr's *13-year-old sister is still missing and now her friend has disappeared *as well under very similar circumstances. The FBI is called to Big Bear Lake and the agent assigned to the case is none other than Luke Galvinson, a man from her past.

Meanwhile, back in Los Angeles, Kaitlyn must investigate the case of a *newlywed with a secret pregnancy who went missing after a business trip.

Her husband isn't very concerned. *Why didn't he want to report her missing?Did she run away with someone else, did someone take her or worse?

Kaitlyn must not only split her time between these cases but also go further down the rabbit hole of the place she once called home.

*Nothing is what it seems.
No one is who they are.
Everyone has a secret.

Can Kaitlyn uncover the truth in time to prevent another death?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Chicken Scratch (The Sisters, Texas Mystery Series Book 1)*













_*Named 2016 Best Mystery Series by Texas Association of Authors. (2017, 18, & 20, too!)*_
When Madison Reynolds finds herself widowed and penniless before forty, she does the only thing she knows to do – she packs up her teenage twins and moves back home with her eighty-year-old grandmother. Life in The Sisters, Texas has not changed much since she’s been gone, but at least her best friend Genesis is there to soften the transition back into small-town life.

To make ends meet, Madison opens _In a Pinch Temporary Services_. Her first real client is Ronny Gleason, but when she shows up for the first day of work at the Gleason Poultry Farm, Madison makes a gruesome discovery. The dead body she finds belongs to Mr. Gleason. When a local man is arrested for murder, Madison takes on the job of proving his innocence. Even though she is not a private investigator, both mothers are desperate: Lucy Ngyen to clear her son’s name, and Madison to pay her bills. But as she begins asking questions around town, her interference is not welcome.

With a daughter determined to go back to Dallas, a son settling into small town life, a feisty grandmother who knows all the town gossip, bill collectors calling, and now someone trying to keep her silent, Madison has no time for re-kindling her high school crush with police chief Brash deCordova. She has her hands full just trying to stay alive.

If she survives her amateur investigation, Maddy has a decision to make. Will she go back to her life in Dallas, or will she build a new life here in The Sisters?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Lighthouse in the Sky: The Goosefare Chronicles Book 1*













An Alternate History Epic.

“Firefly meets Inglorious Basterds in 1930s China.”

1936. China. A whole new frontier exists in the war-torn Orient, and the crew of the Sky-Fortress class heavy bomber Goosefare will take any job to make their fortunes.

From Constantinople, Capt. Mossfar de Crossfer Rain is coerced to train aviators in the Middle Kingdom. However, things take a complicated turn when he and his merry band accidentally kidnap the Chinese President, and find themselves on the run from Imperial assassins. A chance foray into the Devil’s Sea leads to a haunting vision that their version of the 1900s is but one of infinite possibilities, with nothing set in stone.

But if all history is a canvas upon which anything is possible to change, then there are others with more sinister designs on such world-altering technologies. The Empire of Japan will stop at nothing to get their hands on the strange aircraft and its reality hopping ability, in order to enact a daring, full-fledged invasion at Pearl Harbor...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Journey: A Service Member’s Memoir from Vietnam to Iraq and Everything In Between *












These Stories are real-life events as they dwell deep into the combat career of an enlisted Marine grunt, an officer, and a pilot. The book takes the author to the bush in Vietnam, to missions in Beirut, and the invasion of Grenada. He writes about the horrendous day in September when four airliners attacked the homeland. Ordered back to military, he performed duties in the Army Operation Center in the basement of the Pentagon. Steve presents the combat side of the GWOT (Global War on Terrorism) and the infusion of political bullshit into war.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Christmas Heist: A Courtroom Adventure (Christmas Courtroom Trilogy Book 1)*












Defendant Henry Edmonds, a homeless man who believes he works for Santa Claus, is on trial for stealing a flash drive full of secrets, a flash drive which may hold the key to Christmas but which is zipped tight in an evidence bag. Several people want Edmonds in jail, including a man who says he works for an international toy company. Witness by witness the facts come out but who is to be believed and are there any True Believers? As the courtroom clock ticks down on Christmas Eve, it becomes clear that the fates of the defendant and Christmas are inextricably intertwined. A local newspaper reporter stirs things up by blogging about what he calls the “Trial of the Century” and tweets that the “Court’s Ruling Could Halt Christmas for Thousands.” Can an irascible judge looking toward retirement find it within himself to save Christmas?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*B**ad-Mouthed (Doodlebugged Mysteries Book 4) *













Laugh out loud with Doodle, the obedience-impaired labradoodle who has won the hearts of dog lovers of all ages.

Doodle’s the first to admit he doesn’t get Christmas. His job is to find bedbugs for his boss’s bedbug detection business and to watch over the boss’s ten-year-old daughter, Molly. It is not to play a black sheep in a Christmas pageant, a lose-lose situation for sure. Not to mention that just when things start to get interesting, Doodle attracts the attention of a popular video-blogger, whose subsequent “feature” jeopardizes the boss’s business.
Throw in a handful of threatening letters, a devastating fire and some lost dogs, and Molly and Doodle have their hands—well, in Doodle's case, his paws—full finding out just who's been naughty and who's been nice.

A family friendly mystery perfect for any season.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*S**inker (Las Vegas Mystery Book 6)*












Former Las Vegas Homicide Detective Jim Snow has found himself in a tenuous position with his partner Alice James. She’s the other half of their Private Eye firm James & James and she’s back in her hometown tending to her sick mother and contemplating a career change. This leaves Snow alone in Las Vegas to work his newest case involving the drowning of a former Deputy District Attorney on Lake Mead. But that’s only half the job. He’ll also have to find the victim’s monkey that was with her in her boat that night—and babysit until he can find a primate shelter with a vacancy. Snow struggles to uncover the events leading up to the drowning, dealing with a diverse assortment of suspects including the victim’s twin sister, an ambulance-chasing estranged husband, an unscrupulous loan shark, and an ex-convict with a bad attitude. Adding to Snow’s frustration sifting through the clues, he’ll have to work this case on his own—with a monkey riding shotgun instead of the brilliant Alice James.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Mousse Wonderful Time of Year (Oxford Tearoom Mysteries ~ Book 10): Christmas Whodunnit Special*













Tearoom sleuth Gemma Rose is looking forward to a holiday filled with delicious Yuletide treats, time with friends and family, and maybe even a "white Christmas" in Oxford... But when she's snowed in at a country manor, she finds herself stumbling on an intriguing murder - complete with a body in the library, a house full of suspects and a trail of mysterious footprints! Luckily, the nosy Old Biddies are on hand to help, not to mention her cheeky tabby cat Muesli. Add in some carol singing, Christmas baking and flannel underwear, and Gemma's stocking is bursting at the seams. Can she solve this festive whodunnit in time to enjoy the most wonderful time of year?
(* Traditional fruit mince pie recipe included!)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Walk Like You: A gripping mystery and suspense thriller (Chrissy Livingstone Family Crime Drama Stories Book 2)*













When a major railway accident turns into a bizarre case of a missing body, will this PI’s hunt for the truth take her way off track?

London. Private investigator Chrissy Livingstone’s dirty work has taken her down a different path to her family. But when her upper-class sister begs her to locate a friend missing after a horrific train crash, she feels duty-bound to assist. Though when the two dig deeper, all the evidence seems to lead to one mysterious conclusion: the woman doesn’t want to be found.

Still with no idea why the woman was on the train, and an unidentified body uncannily resembling the missing person lying unclaimed in the mortuary, the sisters follow a trail of cryptic clues through France. The mystery only deepens when they learn someone else is searching, and their motive could be murder…

Can Chrissy find the woman before she meets a terrible fate?

Walk Like You is the second brilliant and captivating novel featuring private investigator Chrissy Livingstone by master storyteller Linda Coles. “Move over Agatha Christie, there’s a new dame in town.” Amazon reviewer.

If you like hard-nosed heroines, quirky characters, and pages packed with suspense, you’ll love this twisted tale.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A**pollo's Other Daughter: Detroit Detective Stories Book #5 (Greektown Stories) *













*Overcoming outside forces, family secrets and a double homicide bind Joe and Gaia together when Gaia discovers evidence the detectives didn’t see.*

*A chance encounter with Detroit Homicide Detective Joe Young guides Gaia to help solve a murder he’s investigating, and to romance.*
College student Gaia Parnassus lives in Detroit with her father and grandmother. Palm reading capability earns a little extra spending money on the side, but more importantly, it provides something she is unable to acquire in other ways, filling a void she doesn’t understand.

On a fall evening, handsome Detroit Homicide detective Joe Young enters Delphia Pizza on a bet to have his fortune told, and after taking one look at beautiful Gaia, loses his nerve. Overcoming outside forces, family secrets and a double homicide bind Joe and Gaia together when Gaia discovers evidence the detectives didn’t see.

*>>>What does Gaia want?*
She wants to finish college, for sure. Her only friend is Bishop, the waiter in her father’s restaurant. And she’s not interested in dating because she’s afraid of exposure. The older she gets, the more intense her second sight becomes. But is it a panacea to not getting involved? It’s easier for her to relate to people when she’s holding their hand, looking at their palms. The rest of the time, forget it.

What she wants that isn’t so obvious. She wants to belong, but most of all she wants to find that elusive peace that only knowing the truth can give.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Lone Wolf (The Michael Wolfe Saga Book 1)*













From the author of the highly acclaimed Sean Kruger Series, comes a thrilling new adventure!
Featuring ex-Marine sniper and retired CIA operator, Michael Wolfe.
Somebody wants Wolfe, and his ex-Mossad girlfriend, Nadia Picard, dead. When an attempt to assassinate them in Barcelona, Spain goes awry, they manage to find their way back to Wolfe’s rustic property in remote southern Missouri unscathed. Not one to hide from a threat, Wolfe aggressively starts using his training and skills to find out who tried to eliminate them in Barcelona, but more importantly—why.

Filled with well-crafted characters and the trademark twists and turns of a J.C. Fields novel, A Lone Wolf will keep you turning the pages late into the night.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Last Insurgent (The Michael Wolfe Saga Book 2)*













*From the author of A LONE WOLF, the #1 Best Selling Amazon Audiobook, featuring Ex-Marine Sniper and retired CIA operator Michael Wolfe, comes a new international thriller.*


He is a ghost. A man who travels the globe selling his bomb-making skills to the highest bidder and one of the last holdouts from the Irish Troubles of the 1990's. Danny McCaffrey offers his talents to Iran who has developed a new bio-weapon. Their long-term goal: To disrupt the governments of Western Europe, Israel and the United States.

When the NSA intercepts an international call hinting at a meeting for this new endeavor, ex-Marine Sniper and clandestine CIA operative Michael Wolfe is sent to intercept him. When he fails to stop the ex-IRA terrorist in Mexico, he and his equally deadly ex-Mossad wife, Nadia are tasked with finding McCaffrey.

The result is a lethal international cat-and-mouse game ranging from the mountains of northern Iran to the streets of Washington, DC. Wolfe and Nadia must stop McCaffrey before he can orchestrate an attack aimed at the President of The United States.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Genesis (Harry Starke Genesis Book 1)*













*She was the one that got away.*
It was a dark and stormy night… No kidding, it really was.
I'd quit the police force only a couple of days earlier - that was back in 2008 - and I was on my way to a poker game at the Sorbonne when a shadow crossed in front of my car. It went by so fast I didn’t have time to stop. I hit the brakes hard and swerved into the mud at the side of the road.
I looked out through the deluge, but it was difficult to make out the figure coming towards the driver’s side window. Instinctively, my hand went for my gun and rested on the grip, but as the figure came closer I could see it was a girl. Her hair, dark, bobbed, was plastered to her head and face. The raccoon eye shadow smeared above her eyes had run in rivulets down her cheeks. She looked like one of the walking dead, but more than that she looked scared, really scared.
What the hell is she doing out here alone in this kind of weather? I wondered as I let go of my gun and rolled the window down a half-inch.
“Get in the back,” I yelled at her, and flipped the lock so she could open the door. And that's how it all began. Had I known what I was getting myself into I might have done differently… No, I wouldn’t. Anyway, that's how I became a private detective.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*O**ne Dark Night (Harry Starke Genesis Book 6) *












Two dead teens. A case gone cold. A twisted tangle of clues and dead ends.
One Dark Night… Geeze, was that ever a doozy of a case? It was April 1st, 1998 when the bodies of two teenagers, a young fella and his girlfriend, both high school seniors, were found among the trees on a lonely road just inside the city limits. The bodies had been stripped and left for the wild animals to… well, you get the idea.

The cops had a good idea who the killer was, but they never could prove it, so the case went cold… until April 1st, 2012 when local DA, Larry Spruce, asked me to take a look at it.

Right from the get-go, I knew it was going to be a bad one, and it was. My name is Harry Starke. I’m a private investigator. You want to know how bad it was? Read on.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**erm of Service: Life on the Front Lines of a Modern Vietnam *













In the summer of 2005, the Army's 10th Mountain Division 1st Brigade Combat Team deployed to Iraq's war-torn capital city of Baghdad to facilitate the extermination of the remaining militants and sympathizers of Saddam Hussein's toppled regime. When Delta Company, 1st Battalion 87th Infantry arrived, they were met with a chaotic mission of routing an invisible enemy and saddled to a corrupt and incompetent Iraqi Army too scared to enter the more volatile districts without the protection of coalition forces.

By December, commanders had fabricated a massive mission that linked the hands of Infantry, Special Operations, Iraqi Security Forces and political figures and bound the capital city in exhausting suspense for days as coalition forces bore down on the still active Mahdi Militia and Al-Qaeda In Iraq insurgent cells to deter attacks on butter-soft voting venues. Bracing for mass casualties, stacks of body bags were dumped into Humvees to the point of compromising sensitive equipment as the soldier's focus slowly centered on December 15th.

January 2006: the Delta 1/87 mission changed dramatically when troops were shifted into the infamous Abu-Ghraib prison complex to relieve Marines and later reshuffled to the district of Amaryiah to rejoin a reactionary battle as sectarian violence exploded throughout the city. Coalition forces were consistently hammered by stubborn and resilient supporters of Abu Musab Al-Zarqawi and the body's stacked higher than from the savage struggle for political dominance. As a machine gun operator in a light infantry gun tuck, Sergeant Brian Welch and the men of the 10th Mountain Division served a full year in Baghdad and returned to face combat in Northern Iraq for an additional fifteen months.

In August of 2007, after almost continuous training for a second deployment, Delta 1/87 deployed in support of Operation Iraqi Freedom to conduct operations to disrupt enemy activity in the rural farmlands and traditional Islamic villages of northern Iraq. Relieving the 25th Infantry Division, the prognosis in Hawijah was unstable and volatile. The members of 2nd platoon faced off in a struggle with local insurgent cells bent on destabilizing the town and turning the populace into assets of terror while the rest of the company penetrated the farmlands surrounding Riyadh and began strategic plans for a new patrol base.

After a hideous attack on December 21st, 2007, Delta Company mourned the loss of a beloved father, husband and comrade. A battalion sized mission, Operation Dagger Harvest, speared the heart of the village harboring the hated IED trigger man and a new patrol base was constructed with the blood, sweat and tears of the entire company in memory of the fallen.

Term of Service brings combat to life just as graphic and emotional as its hideous reality even in the minds of the most sheltered civilians. The story of Delta 1/87 and its fallen heros resound through the pages and call for Americans to preserve the nation this group of Infantry soldiers sacrificed so valiantly for.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Buried Magic (White Haven Witches Book 1)*













*Love witch fiction? Welcome to White Haven.*

White Haven has a history of witchcraft, but the locals don't know that there are five witches living among them, and Avery is one of them.

When Avery receives an ominous premonition, a rune covered box, and an intriguing letter, all hinting at the mysterious past of her hometown, perched on the Cornish coast, she realises that the witches are missing a vital part of their history.

_Five powerful grimoires._

And when the annoying, but good-looking, Alex Bonneville, shares the same premonition, they know that trouble's coming. The witches need to team up to uncover the truth.

Unfortunately, someone wants the past to remain buried, and they unleash dark magic and demons that turns the quirky town into a battleground.

_Now is the time to uncover the past. Now is the time to reclaim their heritage. The White Haven witches risk everything to do it._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*Amanda Cadabra and The Hidey-Hole Truth (The Amanda Cadabra Cozy Paranormal Mysteries Book 1)*













_*'Had me on the edge of my seat holding my breath as well as smiling and chuckling out loud.'*_

Asthmatic furniture restorer and covert witch Amanda Cadabra is a survivor. After all, her family’s bus went over a Cornish cliff. Now the presentable but irritating Inspector Trelawney is dogging her footsteps as he investigates the unexplained deaths. But that’s the least of her problems.

Amanda has just got a furniture restoration job at the old English Manor of Sunken Madley with its murky past. Armed only with a wand and Tempest, her grumpy reincarnated cat, she’s going in.

A body, ghosts, hidden tunnels, chills and unexplained lights; can Amanda solve the mystery in time and save the village from the scandal of murder?

_This book is set in England, so the language reflects how we spell and speak here (however strange!). This may be a little different from what you’re used to, especially in the US, but never fear, there’s a glossary at the back of the book if you need help._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Return of Betty Snickerdoodle: A Salty and Sweet Cozy Adventure Full of Humor and Heart (A Betty Snickerdoodle Mystery Book 1)*













*Somebody's messing with the wrong little old lady!*

As a bumbling crook named Cash is about to find out, Bea Sickles is nothing like you'd expect. The author of the heartwarming Treacle Town holiday books may be a little old lady, but she's not sweet, not weak, and not even a little meek!

Bea's a wily ex-poker pro who loves nothing more than being underestimated. So when Cash decides his shortcut to riches is to steal an unpublished Betty Snickerdoodle manuscript, Bea decides what he needs instead is to be taught a lesson — and she's just the person to do it.

So the chase begins, with Bea nudged out of her quiet life in the wine country and on the hunt to retrieve her manuscript and outwit Cash. It's a gamble that just might blow up in Bea's face. Luckily, she's got a friend on her side: Angela Garcia, the clever and ambitious young marketer who helped make Betty Snickerdoodle a household name.

Cash will stop at nothing to get what he wants. Can Bea and Angela stop him — and save their publishing enterprise from his sabotage— before it’s too late?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Poodle Versus The Fake Santa (Cottage Country Cozy Mysteries Book 6)*













*News flash! Zora Flynn, the 50-something publisher of a local newspaper, and Rocco, her pampered prince of a poodle, are up against the clock in an effort to track down a Santa-killer before Christmas. No one wants to see young reporter, Brady, behind bars for the holidays!*

Between an ice storm, the big Santa Claus parade, a surprise discovery, and a very romantic evening at home, Zora is running out of time.

Brady has received a shocking piece of good news. But in the eyes of the police, it makes him their number one murder suspect. Everyone knows that Brady is honest, law-abiding, and big-hearted. Zora refuses to believe he has a motive for killing the Williamsport Santa.

It turns out that the late Santa is not who he seems, and the staff of the Williamsport Whistle delve into his startling past to try to track down the real killer and exonerate Brady. A heartwarming cozy mystery, just in time for the holidays!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Codebreaker's Tale: An Alexandria Rising prequel (The Alexandria Rising Chronicles)*














Atlanta. 1983. Holy Week.
Operatives are disappearing.
The tight-knit Lux Corporation has been compromised and an unknown assailant is issuing ultimatums from afar.
No one knows who it is. No one knows who to trust and all the agents along the eastern seaboard have gone dark.
There is one man left. A former field agent who is now a code breaker. Winston Worsley.
Sent on a mission he doesn’t want, he bullrushes his way through Atlanta in a maze of deception, deceit, and gripping drama to discover who is behind the killings and how they can be stopped.
In this prequel to Alexandria Rising, we take an adventure with Winston, the willowy assassin Mary Celest, and find out why Winston’s relationship to Rand O’Neal’s family runs so deep.
In another stroke of lyrical prose blended with believable action, author Mark Wallace Maguire keeps us glued to the page in his fourth book of this saga.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Celtic Stone (The Stone Collection Book 5)*













Chris Norman’s dreams of being a commercial pilot are shattered when he crashes his plane in central Australia. His life hangs in the balance—a balance that is swayed by the intervention of an Aboriginal bushman bent on his own murderous mission. The bushman leaves Chris with a mysterious and incongruous legacy, a Celtic cross made of stone.

Partly blinded and in deep grief at no longer being able to fly, Chris finds his way to the Hebridean islands off the west coast of Scotland, where he seeks to unravel the secrets of the Celtic stone.

A blind Hebridean woman, shunned by many in her local community, becomes Chris’s reluctant ally, along with a seven-year-old boy who is as wild as the storm-tossed seas that surround the islands.

It becomes apparent that the violence of the island’s history has carried on into the present. Chris needs to recover from his grief, discover his identity… and right an injustice in Scottish history that has shamed an island community.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Stories in the Okay Future*












Pour yourself a mug of tea, add some spice for a little kick, sit by the fire, and enjoy a story by C.C. Alma. _Stories in the Okay Future_ is a collection of speculative short stories and novellas written to comfort, entice, and amuse. The stories feature a variety of themes and ideas, posing such questions as: Should an aspiring actor sell her face and body to advanced animation? What should a dog do when he loses most of human society to the plague? What could happen when a woman finally meets the man of her dreams—while they're both at a hospice center? These tales have an odd, original vision—a mixture of science fiction, romance, and new adult—that can appeal to adults of every generation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A**n Eclipse Of Moths: A supernatural suspense story (Summertale Book 1)*













*A secret can only stay a secret for so long...*

It’s been five years since Nicholas lost his mother, and he still doesn’t have any answers.

Someone knows what happened.

But they’ll fight tooth and nail to keep their secret.

When a malevolent force returns to finish what it started, Nicholas comes face to face with the past.

Old allegiances will be renewed.

Rivalries will reignite.

And corpses will rise from the grave.



_The electrifying first part of the Summertale series, "An Eclipse Of Moths" alternates between nail-biting intensity and laugh-out-funny hilarity, often in the span of a single page. _

For fans of Stephen King's small-town horrors and Ray Bradbury's coming-of-age stories, mixed with a dash of Terry Pratchett's signature wit.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Galway Homicides Books 4-6: Murder, mystery and suspense in Ireland*













*Dead bodies, dodgy dealings and dogged detectives in western Ireland*

_Available exclusively on Kindle, this box set comprises the fourth, fifth and sixth novels in David Pearson's much praised series of murder mysteries, featuring detectives Maureen Lyons and Mick Hays._

*MURDER AT THE PONY SHOW*

A man is found dead during the annual Connemara Pony Show. Panic spreads through the event when it is discovered he was murdered. Detective Maureen Lyons leads the investigation. But questioning the local bigwigs involved ruffles feathers and the powers-that-be threaten to stonewall the inquiry.

*MURDER ON PAY DAY*

Following a tip-off, Irish police lie in wait for a robbery. But the criminals cleverly evade their grasp. Meanwhile, a body is found beneath a cliff. DCI Mick Hays’ chances of promotion will be blown unless he sorts out the mess.

*MURDER IN THE AIR*

After a wealthy businessman’s plane crashes into bogland, it is discovered the engine was tampered with. DI Maureen Lyons leads the investigation, which points to shady dealings and an even darker crime.

If you like easy-to-read murder mysteries set in wonderful locations, you'll love these books!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Winner Maker*













Bob Fiske — the 74-year-old dinosaur who’s taught Honors English and coached varsity football for five decades — is missing.

To his Winners, class favorites Fiske designated over the years for their potential to “Live Big,” it’s heartbreaking. Fiske did more than inspire with soaring oratory; he supported their ambitions into adulthood. Four of his brightest former stars reunite to find him, putting high-octane careers on hold, slipping police barricades, racing into the wilds of Northern Michigan for clues about the fate of their legendary mentor.

Others don’t see a legend. They see an elitist whose time has passed.

As the search unfolds, churning up feints and betrayal and explosive secrets from the Winners’ own pasts, each must decide how far they’ll go for Fiske. Will the truth affirm him? Or has this cult of hyper-achievement spawned a thing so vile none of their lives will survive intact?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Don't Tell Meg Trilogy*













*Don't Tell Meg: Two women. One night. So many deaths.*

When radio journalist Pete Bailey betrays his wife Meg on his fortieth birthday, he has no idea of the terrible consequences that will follow his infidelity.

His passionate relationship with Meg is on the rocks and they’re having no luck starting a family.

It’s only when he meets TV reporter Ellie Turner on a working weekend away from home that Pete succumbs to her charms in a moment of weakness.

His treacherous actions set off a chain of events fueled by jealousy, revenge, violence and hatred.

Five people will lose their lives as a result of Pete’s deception and he will be compelled to confront the ugly truth about his wife and his best friend, Jem.

He thought that nobody would ever discover what he’d done with Ellie … but he didn’t know who was listening in the room next door.

_Please note that this book contains mild violence, bad language and sexual references._

*The Murder Place: A missing wife. A former lover. A house that isn't yet done with death.*

Estranged from his wife and living on a caravan park, Pete Bailey thinks the worst is over.

Well away from the marital home where the murders took place, Pete is still hoping to hear from Meg and get a sale on a property that nobody wants to buy.

But the newspaper and TV reports haven't gone unnoticed and there are some new arrivals in the town.

Teaming up with his TV friend and former lover, Alex Kennedy, Pete goes in search of the truth about Meg and hurtles headlong into a tangled mess along the way.

The house where two men lost their lives is not yet done with the killing - and more people who are close to Pete must lose their lives before the secrets of Meg's past are revealed.

Pete will be brought to the edge of despair and risks losing everything in this non-stop, psychological thriller.

_Please note that this book contains mild violence, bad language and sexual references._

*The Forgotten Children: A childhood poisoned by betrayal. A revenge that can wait no more.*

Things have gone from bad to worse for radio journalist, Pete Bailey.

Not only is he still estranged from his wife Meg, but he has also found himself living in a rundown flat in Blackpool, rapidly running out of money and scraping by to make ends meet.

But the seaside resort holds the secrets of Meg's childhood years, which were poisoned by cruelty, betrayal and violence.

As Pete gets closer to the truth, the past comes back to haunt him as a killer seeks to right wrongs and destroy old enemies.

More lives will be lost and those closest to Pete will risk most of all.

But finally, after all the death and misery, the terrible truth will be revealed.

_Please note that this book contains mild violence, bad language and sexual references._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**eep Hurt (Ingrid Skyberg Book 3)*













*He killed his daughter. Now he's taken his son.*

Ingrid Skyberg joined the FBI to bring one man to justice: the man who abducted her best friend when she was fourteen. It’s been eighteen years and she’s never stopped looking for him… or for the friend who hasn't been seen since. Today’s the day she’s finally going to get some answers.

But before she gets the phone call she’s always dreaded, Ingrid—the FBI’s criminal investigator in London—receives orders from the Pentagon to track down a pilot who has gone AWOL from a US Air Force base in rural Suffolk. Accused of murdering his baby daughter, he’s now abducted his eight-year-old son and gone on the run.

Ingrid must act fast to stop the pilot doing something no one will forgive him for, but a terrifying turn of events lands Ingrid in the greatest danger, just as haunting memories from the past threaten to engulf her.

*Unlock the thrills and twists of this up-all-night crime thriller series, perfect for any reader who has ever wondered if there’s a female version of Jack Reacher. There is, and her name is Ingrid Skyberg.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*P**ax Machina (Mechhaven Book 1)*












*Two hundred sentient mechs. Three human caretakers. The war was over, but their battle had just begun.*

Mechhaven, a desolate planetoid far from the center of galactic civilization, was home to sentient mechs decommissioned after the brutal _Mechanai War_. When a highly advanced mech crashes on their peaceful sanctuary and requests asylum, it sets events into motion that will be felt throughout the galaxy.

Major Misty Durham, human Administrator of Mechhaven, hoped to forget about the war and maybe build a lasting legacy by helping mechs build new lives. But rogue elements from the Imperium were not content to let the war die and peace reign. They hunt the advanced mech and the information locked within its memory matrix.

The disarmed mechs and their human caretakers must choose whether to take up arms once again to fight off the invaders and the nightmarish technology unleashed against them or face ultimate destruction.

With limited weapons at their disposal, how can the mechs prevail?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*M**echs and Machinations (Mechhaven Book 2) *













*When galactic leaders, archivists, and a corporate scion come to Mechhaven, can trouble be far behind?*

The Battle of Mechhaven shocked the galaxy. As high-ranking representatives from the four governments descend upon Mechhaven to honor the fallen, the surviving defenders must put their healing on hold to deal with demanding allies, unexpected challenges, and new enemies.

A secret mission calls several heroes back into service. Unexpected refugees threaten to drag Mechhaven into conflict with the Corporate Protectorate, which the rest of the galaxy wants no part of. With some of her best fighters off-world, should Misty lead the mechs into another battle? What are the consequences if she doesn’t? What other machinations are at play?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Until Morning Comes: A Post-Apocalyptic Zombie Thriller (A Carlie Simmons Post-Apocalyptic Thriller Book 1)*













*Like strong female protagonists? Check out the Carlie Simmons Zombie-Thrillers and see why fans are calling it an exciting new take on the genre.*

Secret Service Agent Carlie Simmons began her day surrounded by trusted colleagues in an inter-agency shooting competition in Tucson. It ended with a staggering body count as the world around her unraveled from a deadly virus. With her mission to extract the President’s daughter from the University of Arizona gone awry, she must choose between her sworn duties and her moral obligations to others as the city is overtaken by roving packs of flesh-eating mutants.

If she and her small group are to survive the night and find a way out of the ravaged city, she will have to summon all of her training, mental prowess, and tactical abilities. The first book in a five-volume series by JT Sawyer.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Prepped to Kill (Ricky Steele Mysteries Book 1)*












Ricky Steele, a fifty-eight year old odd jobber, plays a practical joke on her former boarding school, a joke that plunges her headlong into kidnapping and murder. While she pretends to be an ace private investigator, the niece of Massachusetts’ governor goes missing and a murderer terrorizes the campus. Ricky enlists the aid of her former roommates and together, the three create mayhem during Whitley School’s reunion weekend, bungling along in search of the truth. Join Ricky on her first caper and see how this humorous rollicking mystery series got its start.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*Cruel Candy (Cozy Corgi Mysteries Book 1)*












Estes Park, Colorado: picturesque mountains, charming shops, delightful bakeries, a cozy bookstore… and murder. Winifred Page and her corgi, Watson, move to Estes Park to hit the Reset button on life. Fred is about to open her dream bookshop, and the only challenges she anticipates are adjusting to small-town life, tourists, and living close to her loveable mother, Phyllis, and hippy stepfather, Barry.When Fred steps into her soon-to-be-bookshop for the first time, she expects dust bunnies and spiders… not the dead body in the upstairs kitchen. The local police have an easy suspect—Barry.Determined to prove quirky Barry innocent of murder, Fred puts on her detective hat, and with Watson by her side, she explores her new town and gets acquainted with her fellow shopkeepers. Could one of her friendly neighbors be the real culprit? And what would be the motive for killing the owner of the Sinful Bites candy store? The secrets Fred discover put her at odds with the local police sergeant and threaten her cozy future in Estes. With snow falling outside, all Fred wants to do is curl up by the fire with a good book and Watson snuggled at her feet. But before she can begin her new life and put her plans for her bookshop into action, Fred and Watson have a mystery to solve…(This culinary cozy mystery includes a recipe for delectable lemon bars.)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Artisan (A DI Erica Swift Thriller Book 3)*













*He considers himself an artist…
His medium is murder.*




Someone is killing young women, strangling them in their beds, and arranging their bodies in a certain way after death.

The police have no witnesses and the killer has left no clues. When a second victim is discovered, *DI Erica Swift* finds herself on the hunt for another serial killer...

Lara Maher is living with a man who controls her every move. He treats her like a precious possession, and their shared past ties her to him. But now something has changed, and his increasingly volatile moods terrify her…

As the rate of the murders increases, Erica needs to work fast to prevent him from killing again.

One thing she does know is that he likes young, professional, blonde women.

Women just like Erica….

Will she risk her own life to stop him when she’s already lost so much, or is there another woman out there who can help?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Mostly True Stories of Some Idiot P.O.G.*












Sergeant Nathan John Franco spent over thirteen years in the United States Army, and in that time he held the Military Occupational Specialty of “25V Combat Documentation/Production Specialist,” which easily classified him as a P.O.G., or “Person Other Than Grunt.” While Sergeant Franco didn’t see very much action that would warrant a major Hollywood production, he still got to partake in plenty of interesting and at times, humorous experiences and now that he’s out, he’s ready to share them with the world in this collection of short and mostly true stories.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Fire Fight (The Fire Planets Saga Book 1)*













In a far corner of the galaxy, the seven systems of the Fire Quarter face a terrible threat from a dangerous warlord.

On the fire planet of Abalon 3, evil Raylan Climlee threatens to unleash a wave of destruction in order to take control of the planet's valuable source of trioxyglobin, a dangerous but valuable liquid used for starship fuel. The only person who can stop him is Lianetta Jansen, a disgraced former Galactic Military Policewoman now turned smuggler, who is haunted by a terrible tragedy in her past. Along with her ragtag, wisecracking crew—the one-armed pilot Caladan, and the malfunctioning droid, Harlan5—Lia must confront her own demons, while trying to stop another.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Black's Beach Shuffle: A Rolly Waters Mystery*













*A fast-rising Internet startup. A computer programmer found dead in his swimming pool. When guitar-playing detective Rolly Waters investigates a secretive dot.com company, he discovers a deadly secret at the heart of its its success.

The first novel in the award-winning mystery series from "A powerful new voice on the crime-fiction scene"*

Rolly Waters is a recovering rock musician and part-time private eye. One night his band performs at a blowout party for EyeBitz.com, a fast-rising Internet startup that has the city of San Diego talking. When Rolly returns after hours to retrieve his guitar from the host’s mansion, he finds a dead body floating in the swimming pool. His discovery sets in motion a series of intrigues that drag him into the surreal world of dot.com culture, as well as the dark heart of his own uneven past.

Black’s Beach Shuffle updates the classic Southern California gumshoe world of Raymond Chandler and Ross McDonald with contemporary technology riffs, new millennium anxieties and sun-blotted humor. It pumps out a page-turning mix of plot twists, colorful characters and laugh-out-loud humor as Rolly’s investigation ricochets him from the high-tech industrial parks of Torrey Pines Mesa to downtown blues clubs, from street taco shops to the penthouse of the La Jolla Hyatt, from the hallowed halls of academia to the sands of Black’s Beach, San Diego’s official clothing-optional playground.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*'**Tis the Season for Murder (Myrtle Grove Garden Club Mystery Book 7)*













As Jesse Camden and her business partner Connie Oliver unload a truckload of antiques during an early evening snowfall, they are distracted by the half-deflated, blow-up Santa in the front yard of the Gilded Lily. They don’t have a blow-up Santa decoration, and if they did, they’d never put it in that corner of the yard. But when they get closer, they discover a much more pressing problem—Santa’s not a decoration.

Luckily, Sheriff Joe Tyler is on hand to take over the investigation, leaving Jesse and the Garden Club free to pursue a five-year-old disappearance as a favor to a friend. What no one expects is for the whole Garden Club to be snowed in together while the search for a missing college girl yields more questions than answers and leads to a trail of questionable deaths reaching back for years.

As Jesse’s missing person case threatens to collide with Sheriff Tyler’s murder investigation, she begins to fear that they are looking for the same killer. While a snowstorm rages, Jesse and the gang pour through clues made of memories and rumor seeking a killer before their Christmas is lost to the shadows of the past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Rebel Without a Claus (Movie Club Mysteries, Book 5): An Irish Cozy Mystery*













*“When I’d ditched my cheating husband and stagnant career in the San Francisco PD to open a private investigation agency in Ireland, I hadn’t envisioned ‘purveyor of butt bleach’ being part of my job description.”*

When ex-cop-turned-P.I. Maggie Doyle scores a lucrative undercover job at the makeup counter at a fashionable Galway department store, she expects discounted lipstick and an easy paycheck.

She should know better.

After an altercation with a customer leads to a dead body in Maggie’s bathtub, she realizes there’s more to the department store case than missing cash. Can she catch the killer before the holidays? Or will the festive season end in an explosion of tinsel and turmoil?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*I Can't Sleep: The gripping psychological thriller that will keep you awake at night.*













*"I can't sleep. Not since June 16th, 2018. Not since what happened."*


Traumatised by the events of her past, exhausted by insomnia, Becky Braithwaite believes that a new start will help her to recover. She leaves home to fulfil her brother's dreams, and honour the life he never had but she soon finds that escaping from the past is not as easy as she imagined.


Is her fatigued mind playing tricks on her, or is danger really lurking in the shadows?


This unputdownable psychological thriller will keep you turning the pages to find out the truth.


*SHUTTER ISLAND on sleeping pills.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Vampires*













*Love mysteries? Crazy about vampires? A fan of Charlaine Harris and Laurell K. Hamilton? If so, then dig into this three-course serving of undead thrills by #1 bestselling Kindle authors, J.R. Rain and H.T. Night!

MOON DANCE (Vampire for Hire #1)
by J.R. Rain*

Six years ago, federal agent Samantha Moon was the perfect wife and mother, your typical soccer mom with the minivan and suburban home. Then the unthinkable happens, an attack that changes her life forever.

Now forced to quit her day job and work the night shift as a private investigator, Samantha is hired by Kingsley Fulcrum to investigate the murder attempt on his life, a horrific scene captured on TV and seen around the country. But as the case unfolds, Sam discovers that Kingsley isn't exactly what he appears to be; after all, there's a reason why he survived five shots to the head...

*THE VAMPIRE WITH THE DRAGON TATTOO (Spinoza #1)
by J.R. Rain*

Three years ago, high school student Veronica Fortune witnessed the brutal murder of her parents. Now armed and dangerous, she sets out to hunt down the very thing that destroyed her life.

That is, until she disappears.

Spinoza is a private investigator who specializes in finding the missing. He's good at what he does. Damn good. But he's also a recovering alcoholic and a royal mess. Hired to find Veronica, Spinoza won't let his personal demons—or demons of any kind—get in the way of finding the truth about the missing girl.

Now following a bizarre set of clues that leads him into stranger and stranger territory, Spinoza is about to come face-to-face with something legendary... and something hungry for blood.

*VAMPIRE LOVE STORY (Immortal Warriors #1)
by H.T. Night*

Out for a late-night jog, mixed martial artist, Josiah Reign, crosses paths with a group of drunken men assaulting a young woman. In a few short minutes, he takes care of her attackers...all five of them, in fact.

Little does Josiah know that this one act of goodwill will introduce him to a strange new world of dreams... and nightmares. After all, the damsel in distress, Lena, is not who she seems, and her friends are the stuff of legends. Worse yet, Josiah finds himself falling in love with not one, but two of these deadly creatures of the night.

Josiah will soon learn that befriending the undead has its consequences. And when he suffers a devastating loss that rocks his world, he will discover just who he really is... and what he's willing to fight for. Luckily, fighting is what Josiah does best.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Urn Your Keep (Persephone Pringle Cozy Mysteries Book 2)*












When Thalia Vesterville asks Persephone to attend her wealthy grandfather’s will reading, Seph instantly agrees to help her daughter’s lifelong best friend. But before the inheritances can even be revealed, one of the beneficiaries ends up dead. To help Thalia, Seph must undertake not only the mysterious treasure hunt Reginald Vesterville left behind but uncover the identity of the murderer as well.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Mystery Sleigh Ride*












A trip to a beautiful Colorado resort . . . a winter vacation to lift the spirits . . . a chance to spend time with kids, parents, and grandparents. What could be more fun? But who is the stranger who seems to lurk in the shadows everywhere they go? Does she look familiar? Is she trying to warn them of some danger?Journey with a family as they explore their past . . . just in time to save their future! A cozy tale for children of ALL ages! Come discover the real story of . . .The Mystery Sleigh Ride!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Who She Was: Book 1 (Sylvia Wilcox Mysteries)*












A grieving husband shows up at Sylvia Wilcox's private detective agency on Christmas Eve and asks her to solve his wife's murder. The husband, Carson Stark, doesn't know why his wife, Liza, was in one of Detroit's worst neighborhoods, or why anyone would want to kill her. The police suspect infidelity, but a review of the case files and information leading up to Liza's murder fails to produce any evidence of wrongdoing on Liza's part. As Sylvia works diligently to follow up on any and all leads, she is continuously met with roadblocks thrown up by secrets and lies from Liza's mysterious past.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Third Killer: A Psychological Crime Thriller*













*When you’re the only suspect in a murder you didn’t commit, it’s up to you to uncover the truth.*

Arik, a young security guard and aspiring author, is approached by a mysterious woman with a story to tell. But within mere hours from their first meeting, the woman is brutally murdered. Arik, in the wrong place at the wrong time, is branded as the prime suspect in her murder – until two men are captured and tied to the crime, and the case is seemingly closed. But the murders don’t stop… and the police, and Arik, come to the chilling realization that there must be a third killer still on the loose. Now, wanted for murder once again, Arik must do everything in his power to prevent the next killing – and at the same time, prove his own innocence.

To decipher the murder and discover the truth, Arik must dig deeper. But the closer he gets to uncovering the truth, the more the noose around his neck tightens. Will he discover who is behind the murder and manage to prevent the next one?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Fire and Forget (Thomas Caine Thrillers Book 4)*













_*A betrayed assassin. A bloodthirsty warlord. A bio-weapon that could kill millions...*

"Fire and Forget has everything you want in a top-notch thriller..." _*- USA Today Bestselling author Ty Patterson*

Framed for treason and on the run, Thomas Caine will stop at nothing to clear his name and avenge his partner's death.

As he races to keep the authorities off his tail, a CIA insider offers to hide his tracks if he accepts one more black ops mission. All he needs to do is hunt down a stolen biological weapon in Africa, and save millions of people from a horrific death.

With the help of a beautiful doctor, Caine pursues the virus into the war torn region of South Sudan, where he uncovers shocking secrets that could solve the mystery of his betrayal. Assuming he makes it back alive...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Power of Knowledge - HEMED: The Israeli Science Corps*













Uriel Bachrach was born in Germany in 1926 and immigrated to Palestine in 1933. In 1945 he began studying chemistry at The Hebrew University in Jerusalem. At the end of 1947, future Israeli prime minister David Ben-Gurion realized that once British forces left Palestine in May 1948, seven Arab countries would attack the newly formed Jewish state that at that time was home to only 600,000 people—including women, children, and the elderly, many of them Holocaust survivors.

The State had only 10,000 rifles and 3,800 pistols, no anti-tank weapons, and no artillery. Since weapons could not be purchased from other countries due to an embargo, Ben-Gurion decided to produce weapons locally. On February 2, 1948, Bachrach was summoned to a secret meeting where he and twenty chemistry and physics students were literally told to save the nation. For three weeks they studied the secrets of explosives, incendiaries, gas, and smoke. Gradually more young scientists joined the group and on March 17, 1948, an IDF Science Corps named HEMED was formed.

In 1949, Bachrach returned to The Hebrew University and became the chairman of the Department of Molecular Biology. He has been a visiting professor at various American and European universities and was awarded an honorary doctorate by the University of Bologna in Italy. The Hebrew version of this book was published in 2009 and the author received a special prize for the State of Israel from President Shimon Peres.

Uriel Bachrach continues to lecture in various forums about this unique chapter in Israel’s history.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*When Harry Met Chunglie: Humour, parody and more laughs than a Netflix original (Full Mental Packet Bar Story Book 1)*













*Drugged…Trapped on a crashing spaceship…And that’s only Chapter One…*

Detective Marshal Harry Ward’s first day on the job could be her last unless fate lends a… claw?

Chunglie lost his money in a casino, pawned his weapons and got blind drunk on onions. He’s a four-meter-long alien centipede, onions help him forget he was thrown off his planet. He wakes with the hangover of the decade and a bunch of aliens locked in a cargo hold with him. Again. One of the aliens is a hundred pounds soaking wet, and willing to stand up to thugs twenty times her mass to protect complete strangers. She’s got him by the curiosity.

When the bodies begin to drop, Harry is the only one able to solve their murders and save the passengers. But the killer has worked that out too and it is up to Chunglie to keep her alive. No guns, no technology worth a mention, just fourteen claws and grit.

McNeil is the third most important author to have on your bookshelf today. Or the fourth. Maybe the fifth.

*Buy now, because everyone has that one strange friend who would climb an elevator shaft with them…*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Eastwind Witches Cozy Mysteries: Books 1-6: Paranormal Cozy Mystery Box Set*













*Nora had it all figured out... until she died.
6 books, 1,000+ pages, 1 hellhound of a delightful ride!*

Fans of paranormal cozy mystery can't get enough of Eastwind Witches, and you'll understand why as you tumble headfirst into the magical town of Eastwind where the supernatural has a knack for getting into super trouble.

Team up with Nora Ashcroft, a psychic witch who's just getting used to her powers, and her snarky hellhound familiar, Grim, as they solve Eastwind's toughest, hairiest, and twistiest crimes... all while trying to keep the lights on at the local all-night diner.

*Included in this box set:*
_Crossing Over Easy _(Book 1)
_Death Metal _(Book 2)
_Third Knock the Charm _(Book 3)
_Queso de los Muertos _(Book 4)
_Psych-Out _(Book 5)
_Gone Witch _(Book 6)

If you like small town mysteries, paranormal fun, and a whole heap of humor, get ready to chow down on the first six books of the Eastwind Witches Cozy Mysteries, served hot off the skillet in this single box set.

Start the series now to help Nora sleuth out: _Who killed the werewolf in the diner with the frying pan?_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*S**ilent Sands (Agnes Taylor Mystery)*













*An island, sands, and an adorable little cottage promise a perfect holiday . . .
Murder was not on her mind when she agreed to a vacation with her aging university professor-cum-artist mom.*
College teacher *Agnes Taylor* has no idea why her *mom Sera* wants her along on a trip to a German North Sea island. At home in Canada, they rarely meet.

Already on Day One of the vacation tempers flare. Sera calls for ‘time out.’ Shortly after, Agnes spots her visiting a residence in town. Or—does her mom have a doppelgänger?

As if mother-daughter tensions weren’t bad enough, the whole place is in turmoil. A wind turbine project sets islanders at loggerheads and draws hordes of protesters.

When Agnes meets *impish Polly Holt*, her spirits begin to rise. The imp is such fun and adept at making friends. The dreaded summer vacation holds promise of brighter days, after all.

_*Until that is, Agnes wakes up one morning and finds her mom gone…*_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Techno Ranger: A Sam Harper Military Thriller*













*North and South Korea are on a collision course with the prospect of reigniting war in this action-packed military thriller!*

1LT Sam Harper, surfing engineer, tries to fit in on his new job. He’ll risk everything to prevent mass destruction.

Sam’s intelligence analysts identify security vulnerabilities in a government lab in Seoul.

Meanwhile, his CIA ex-girlfriend complicates his life with her spy priorities.

A desperate North Korean general sends a naive Special Forces lieutenant and his team across the DMZ to steal nuclear materials technology.

*Sends them disguised to infiltrate the top-secret lab Sam protects.*

Sam will need all his combat and technical skills to safeguard those he cares about, but his involvement with a traitor and a CIA temptress may teach him the wrong lessons about who to trust.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Sudden Victory*













*Sudden Victory is an Historical account of the development of battlefield warfare, from the bloody trenches of World War I to the highly mobile warfare that stunned the world with the Blitzkrieg in September 1939.*

General Erich Ludendorff, the German commander, called August 8 the “black day of the German army.” Although it was not yet obvious to the Allied commanders as the fighting went on for another three months, the German generals knew that they had not only lost the war but that the German people were doomed to years of suffering.

_Sudden Victory_ focuses on four men who played pivotal roles in the transformation of the battlefield, and looks at the use of tanks in the Yom Kippur War of 1973 and the highly successful use by the Americans of the new Abrams tank in the first Gulf war of 1991 and the invasion of Iraq in 2003.

_Sudden Victory_ is the latest in a series of books, mostly on military history, by Orr Kelly. He is a veteran Washington newsman who has covered the Pentagon as welll as the Justice Department, the Federal Bureau of Investigation and the Central Intelligence Agency.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Jungle Combat: A Combat Pilot's Tape Recorded Transcripts from Vietnam 1968-1969*













"Many autobiographical books have been written about the Vietnam experience, most of them years after the fact based upon imperfect memory. By contrast, the contents of this book reflect immediate reactions to the grim reality I encountered in Vietnam at the time on a daily basis.

It’s all here, from the drama of facing danger in combat, to the frustration of dealing with the military bureaucracy, to the excesses of exhausted Marines in drunken revelry. What follows is a chronological transcript of those tapes edited only for coherence, and not to protect the readers’ sensibilities. It reflects my extreme swings of mood—from fear and anxiety to grief and exhaustion to relief and exhilaration. The events described are sometimes barbarous, sometimes ridiculous and sometimes sublime, but they are always real. In the theater of war, life gushes forward at a heightened pace. But amid the cacophony and confusion, the discerning reader will hear the earnest sounds of a young man emerging into manhood. Be forewarned the language is sometimes raw and cruel, for which I make no apology. It is the honest language of who we were then, an audible snapshot of that hardest of times.

Committing this story to paper has helped me come to terms with the war, and to put it in focus. It has become commonplace to describe the conflict there as a defeat, but those of us who took part in it have difficulty with that. We were never bested on the battlefield. Every time the enemy stood up to challenge us, we took the worst he had to offer and returned it with interest.

Yet we were the ones who withdrew, not because we were defeated on the battlefield, but because of a failure of will among our political leadership. For a variety of reasons, the Vietnam conflict provoked a divisive cataclysm that ripped our society apart, and shook our nation to its very foundation.

For me, the final evacuation was terrible humiliation. I thought of the brave men who had given their lives in the cause. Turning our backs and running away seemed to dishonor their sacrifice. It ran contrary to everything I had ever held fast and believed in, a betrayal of my values and heritage...”
- Col. John "Ace" Astle USMC (Ret.)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dauntless: Exploration Class (The Wyrmhole War Saga Book 1)*













*Herra's newest exploration mission into uncharted space may be her last.*

When Herra, pilot extraordinaire and owner of Dauntless, answers a distress call from a seemingly dead alien ship in an unexplored solar system, her discovery turns into a fight for survival.

Will Dauntless and her crew escape to warn Earth of their latest discovery?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*FINAL NOTICE: What would you do if you knew – for certain – that you had 10 days to live? (The FINAL Trilogy Book 1)*













*What Would You Do If You Knew – For Certain – That You Had 10 Days To Live? *Some would get their legal affairs in order. Others would contact family, friends, lovers, ex-lovers. Some might take a trip or make an exceptional donation. Still, others might clean the house and do the laundry. And some … might kill.

A brilliant young doctor and mathematician, Vijay Patel, has invented a new health/sport watch that monitors blood chemistry so accurately, it can actually predict when someone will die – within 10, 20, or 30 days. The intention of this “Final Notice,” as it is called, is to allow people to get their affairs in order and reach out to loved ones before it’s too late. But when those notified have easy access to a gun, the result is sometimes lethal for more than just the watch-owner.

These are the stories of several people who receive their Final Notice, and their very different reactions...including a desire to get revenge with impunity. They range from an 89-year-old resident in a retirement home to a U.S. Senator ... from a benevolent widow to a crass tycoon to a noted climate change scientist. But in this fresh, fast-paced, political/medical thriller, page-turner, their stories are all set against the all-too-recognizable backdrop of a guns-gone-wild America, and the relentless push by the NRA and their surrogate politicians to make guns even easier to acquire.

Their stories are also connected by the involvement of several likable protagonists. These include the inventor of the watch ... the FBI agent charged with stopping the killings ... and a recently retired, middle-class couple, Vince and Trudi Fuller, along with their brave immigrant friends and a very endearing corgi, Miles.

Vince and Trudi live happily in their “California bubble” until Vince is knocked down by a young punk in a parking lot. His sense of shame and rage, resulting from feelings of age-related vulnerability, triggers an initial interest in guns. Trudi resists, but later, an unprovoked attack on Miles and Vince – and a growing friendship with two courageous Syrian refugees – changes her mind, with very unexpected consequences.

There is plenty of dark humor and political satire in FINAL NOTICE, as well as touching scenes and outright suspense. So expect to laugh out loud, dry some tears, and bite your nails (not necessarily in that order). It is, despite the somewhat “sci-fi” premise of the watch, a very realistic reflection of American society and the many problems we face today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Very Funny Murder Mystery: A British Comedy Spoof (Clinton Trump Detective Genius Book 1)*













Untimely death is part of everyday life in the quirky English village of Upper Goosing – European Murder Destination of the Year 2015. And when Lady Peculiar’s butler – a part-time comedian – is found drowned in his own mango chutney, Detective Inspector Clinton Trump comes blundering onto the scene – ready to shun logic, breach protocol and trust in his own gut instincts. What will South East England’s greatest detective uncover? Is her ladyship a murderess? Was the killer a comedy rival? Or are darker forces at work in this particular corner of Brokenshire? Join our self-proclaimed British detective genius, as he races against time to solve this very funny murder mystery – so he can play golf at the weekend!

*The first novel in the ‘Clinton Trump Detective Genius’ series*

This riotous English detective spoof is murderously good fun from first page to last, as Inspector Trump and his unwanted sidekick, Constable Dinkel, encounter a procession of crazy comedy characters in the Great British countryside. Stuffed solid with British humour (or ‘humor’, if you’re one of the many American tourists who visit Upper Goosing), its mix of black comedy, British farce, funny one-liners and downright silliness is guaranteed to generate tremendous titters across the very civilised world.

More amateur sleuth than professional investigator, Clinton Trump will bring a smile to your face like no other Trump has before, or probably ever will. So, jump aboard the Trump detection train, blow your Clinton trumpet and join the movement – Make Murder-Mystery Great Again!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Fatal Decision: The Freeman Files Series - Book 1*













Gus Freeman is a retired Detective Inspector who has spent the past three years alone.
Freeman’s wife, Tess, died from a brain aneurysm six months to the day after his retirement.
He is still coming to terms with his enforced solitary existence.

His old boss wants Gus to head up a Crime Review Team investigating cold cases. Old witness statements and fresh clues would cloud his thoughts. The hunt would be on. Freeman wonders whether his superiors need his old-style methods. Is the request out of pity; to occupy his mind with fruitless digging into cases their best young brains failed to crack? Gus can't resist the chance to enter the fray for one last hurrah.

In this first case, the team tackle the brutal murder of Daphne Tolliver in June 2008. The sixty-eight-year-old widow was walking her dog, Bobby in woodland close to her home. Despite the efforts of detectives at the time they never identified a single suspect. A reconstruction of Daphne's last known moments on TV five years later yielded nothing. Gus Freeman and his new team appear to have a tough nut to crack for their first case.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*S**ound of a Furious Sky: FBI Agent Domini Walker Book 1 (Dom Walker)*













_*A missing heiress. A mysterious trip. And a brutal murder come together in this gripping page-turner, the first in HN Wake’s new series featuring FBI Special Agent Domini Walker.*_

Returning from an involuntary leave of absence, the gutsy, tenacious FBI Special Agent Domini Walker catches a no-brainer missing persons case. The young heiress Hettie Van Buren has slipped away on a sexy weekend with a delinquent boyfriend. 

But things are not as they seem. Not by a long shot. 

The gruesome discovery of the boyfriend's corpse catapults Dom into action. Has Micah Zapata's Honduran past finally caught up with him? Why did Micah and Hettie conceal their trip? What secrets is the wealthy Van Buren family hiding?

While awaiting the findings of a perilous internal affairs investigation and battling her own personal demons from a tragic past, Dom races to assemble the pieces of a treacherous puzzle. With the help of sassy Staff Operations Specialist Lea Peck and peculiar museum researcher Mila Pascale, Dom tracks an elusive killer—from sumptuous Central Park penthouses to the haunting piers in the Bronx and the dusty plains of Honduras.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Cavendish & Walker Series: Books 1-3*













*Three gripping crime fiction thrillers featuring DCI Whitney Walker and forensic psychologist Dr Georgina Cavendish.*
‘Sally Rigby astounds me! How can a person consistently write such twisty, page turning, edge of your seat books?’ _Goodreads 5 Star_

‘The suspense is so thick you could feel it crackling around while reading.’ _Goodreads 5 star_



*DEADLY GAMES

A killer is playing cat and mouse……. and winning.*

DCI Whitney Walker’s in trouble. She’s threatened with demotion if she screws up another case. So, when a killer starts murdering female students, it’s a chance to redeem herself.

Forensic psychologist, Dr Georgina Cavendish, has spent her life inside the university walls, but when one of her students is murdered, she steps out from behind the text books and puts her skills to the test.

The two headstrong women join forces to stop the killer. But sparks fly when real world policing meets academic theory, and it’s not a pretty sight.



*FATAL JUSTICE

A vigilante’s on the loose, dishing out their kind of justice…*

A string of mutilated bodies sees Detective Chief Inspector Whitney Walker back in action. But when she discovers the victims have all been grooming young girls, she fears a vigilante is on the loose. And while she understands the motive, no one is above the law.

Once again, she turns to forensic psychologist, Dr Georgina Cavendish, to unravel the cryptic clues. But will they be able to save the next victim from a gruesome death?



*DEATH TRACK

Catch the train if you dare…*

After a teenage boy is found dead on a Lenchester train, Detective Chief Inspector Whitney Walker believes they’re being targeted by the notorious Carriage Killer, who chooses a local rail network, commits four murders, and moves on.

Against her wishes, Walker’s boss brings in officers from another force to help the investigation and prevent more deaths, but she’s forced to defend her team against this outside interference.

Forensic psychologist, Dr Georgina Cavendish, is by her side in an attempt to bring to an end this killing spree. But how can they get into the mind of a killer who has already killed twelve times in two years without leaving behind a single clue?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Every Dying Hour: A Martin Aubrey Novel (The Martin Aubrey Series Book 1)*













_"Every Dying Hour hits every mark..."_

*In the future, there is no need for sleep.*

Zentransa, a revolutionary pill, gives its users the ability to live a true 24 hour day...fully awake. Only a few can get the Z pill, however, and society revolves around those that do.

Not everyone is happy about it. One Front for the People are terrorists hell-bent on rebalancing the world's economic and social scales by eliminating the pill that they consider to be a plague.

Martin Aubrey is a former cop living with regret. His mistake in a firefight took the life of another officer. Now, he longs to wear the badge again. He'd do anything to get another chance to serve.

One Front for the People is about to give Aubrey that chance. They've started bombing the city and poisoning its children.

People are dying. Kids are sick. Everyone is a target.

Soon, Aubrey is thrust into a nightmarish race against the killers where nothing is as it seems, and answers only lead to more questions.

Who are his allies? Who are his enemies?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Executioner's Lament: A Martin Aubrey Novel (The Martin Aubrey Series Book 2)*


*Martin Aubrey put a stop to the violence plaguing the city... and it nearly killed him. *

The bombs have stopped, but the poisoned children haven't woken up and he is the only one who believes the real villain is still out there, hiding in the shadows. 

One-hundred-fifty miles outside the city, an enormous monolithic prison complex looms over the region. Inside the curved walls of the the Keep, Members of the Order lurk selecting inmates for death according to their whims. An Apprentice Member and her Mentor discover a dark plot amongst their brethren. Together, they steer down a path of no return while violence like they've never witnessed brews, promising to erupt beneath them. 

Martin Aubrey pursues the truth and soon realizes he's being hunted by a cunning assassin. The closer he gets to answers, the closer he comes to his own end. To survive, he'll need help from unlikely allies--professional killers and a known criminal. 

Aubrey's relentless pursuit to undo evil has led him here. Now, he digs ever deeper for answers..._ but will it ultimately bury him?_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Paper Roses (Serenity's Plain Secrets Book 5)*













550+ rave reviews for this electrifying addition to the Serenity’s Plain Secrets’ mystery/crime thriller series. While an archaeological team digs up Blood Rock’s sinister past, a forbidden romance begins, and Serenity races to stop a serial killer before he strikes again.

When the mutilated corpse of a young Amish woman is discovered in Blood Rock, Sheriff Serenity Adams embarks on her most terrifying case yet, facing a killer unlike anything she’s seen before. Law enforcement and the Amish join forces to unravel the truth and find the person terrorizing the community, and just when Serenity thinks she’s solved the case, she finds out that the nightmare is far from over.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*West Point: A Novel (A Full Measure Book 1)*













During the Vietnam War era, eighteen-year-old John Paul Jacobs, better known as Jake, experiences his first years as a new cadet in the U.S. military service academy at West Point. As Jake endures rigorous training, he learns that serving to protect the country could come at a cost. Will his high school romance endure? Will he survive the politics against the armed forces during a time of “peace and love,” sit-ins, and protests? Does Jake have what it takes to gain the Green Beret of the newly formed special forces--the Army Rangers--or does the U.S. government have something else in store for him? More importantly, how will Jake be prepared when he crosses paths with an extreme radical mastermind and his terrorist organization bent on destroying the United States and everything Jake holds dear?

_West Point_ is the first volume in the trilogy _A Full Measure_. Readers of the series will gain an understanding of the evolution of West Point to the institution that it is today.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Dunkirk: A Miracle of Deliverance (The Storm of War Book 2)*













*'A wonderfully elegant and pithy reappraisal of the “miracle” that saved Britain.' Saul David*

In May 1940, World War II hung in the balance.

As the Germans closed in on the Allies, trapping them on the beaches of Dunkirk, it seemed the entire British army would be obliterated.

Such a loss would almost certainly force the British to surrender and allow a Nazi invasion of the UK.

Vice Admiral Bertram Ramsay planned a mass evacuation across the English Channel, but with the Germans drawing ever closer and intense air raids from the Luftwaffe, escape seemed all but impossible.

But with a combination of excellent planning, luck, and an almost inconceivable bit of help from none other than Adolf Hitler himself, Operation Dynamo was underway.

Over 900 boats sailed to Dunkirk - including destroyers, ferries, fishing boats and the famous “little boats of Dunkirk” – and, across nine tense days, rescued 338,226 soldiers from the beaches of Dunkirk in what remains the biggest evacuation in military history.

This brilliantly researched book by historian David Boyle recounts each fraught day of the famous rescue mission that Winston Churchill famously called a ‘miracle of deliverance’.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Leoni - Life after Life: Nelson Leoni's survival story after Haiti.*













*The unbelievable story of Nelson Leoni*

A UN Brazilian soldier who was shot in the heart by a rifle AK-47 during a peacekeeping mission in Haiti in 2005 passed away for 6 minutes and reborn to change his life.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Project Tau (Projects Book 1)*













Book 1 in the award-winning Projects series. Contains strong language.


Kalin Taylor is on the path to success. He's just won a scholarship to the prestigious Sanderson College of Arts and Science to study medicine. He's also about to do something very, very stupid in the name of becoming one of the 'in' kids at college.

It sounded simple at the time. Sneak into a branch of the top-secret, interstellar scientific company GenTech, take a photo of the genetically engineered creature Project Tau that's supposedly inside, and sneak back out again. Cue membership of the college frat house, cue popularity and an improved lifestyle, right?

Unfortunately for Kalin, simple doesn't mean easy. Now he's facing a life of slavery, assuming GenTech's 'training' doesn't kill him first, and if he doesn't find a way to escape soon, it'll be too late.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*For the Ones Who Remain (Samsara Fleet Book 1)*













_How do you fight when there is nothing left to fight for?_

Kal Norman had given up. After tragedy destroyed his life, he turned his back on everything he had known and wandered the galaxy, trying to run from a past he would rather forget.

Now Humanity has been the victim of a devastating attack. Their enemy is a mystery—cunning, ruthless, and implacable. Their resources are few—with almost no ships or soldiers left to fight. Their chances are slim. Kal must accept his past and save himself in order to lead the fight to save Humanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Spells and Spirits: A Paranormal Cozy Mystery Sampler*













*Four full length novels.
900 pages of reading.
SPELLS AND SPIRITS *contains four first-in-series books--SCARED WITCHLESS, SOUTHERN MAGIC, SOUL FOOD SPIRITS and THE WITCH'S HANDBOOK TO HUNTING VAMPIRES.


*SCARED WITCHLESS*
Dylan Apel is your average dressmaker living a simple life in Alabama. That is until she discovers she has magical powers. The whole witch deal seems really cool until someone murders Dylan’s best client with a poisoned gown meant for her.

Now everyone's a suspect and Dylan is barely getting a handle on her new powers when she finds herself surrounded by witches bossing her this way and that, local police nosing about, and wary clients—death by clothing is not good for business. And the solstice is coming … a time when witch powers are at their peak. Can Dylan survive the chaos long enough to figure out her new life?


*SOUTHERN MAGIC*
In less than twenty-four hours Pepper Dunn loses her job, her boyfriend, and her home.

But when Pepper discovers she’s a witch and has inherited the most important store in the magical town of Magnolia Cove, Alabama, she’s as happy as a pig in mud.

Too bad the shop is a familiar pet store and Pepper doesn’t like animals—not even a teensy bit. Determined to sell the shop and get the heck out of town, Pepper’s plans go haywire when a local storeowner winds up dead and Pepper gets accused of murder.

Thrust into a magical mystery, Pepper teams up with a mysterious private detective and a cat so traumatized by the murder that she’s not talking—and that cat could hold the key to Pepper’s innocence.

Now Pepper must avoid trouble, solve the mystery, and placate her new grandmother, who keeps a strict ten p.m. curfew that’s enforced by the talking end of her shotgun.

Sounds like a simple day in the life—as if. Can Pepper solve the mystery or will she become the next victim of the Magnolia Cove murderer? And most importantly, will Pepper learn to love the animals she’s in charge of?

*SOUL FOOD SPIRITS*
Blissful Breneaux has spent her career catching troublesome ghosts for a covert government agency. But all that changes the day she is fired.

She has one shot to redeem herself— track down the biggest, baddest spirit the agency has ever known and haul him in.

When a famous ghost hunter reveals he has information that could save her career, Blissful is all ears. But when he winds up murdered, Blissful becomes a suspect.

Thrust into a murder mystery, Blissful teams up with a pair of amateur ghost-hunting grannies who know more about town dynamics than hunting spirits. Then there’s the handsome bed and breakfast owner who’s keeping more secrets than he’s revealing. But Blissful is determined to discover what the murder victim knew. She’ll hunt for clues all over town. Will the hunt save her career or place her in the clutches of the Haunted Hollow murderer?

*THE WITCH'S HANDBOOK TO HUNTING VAMPIRES*
Andie Taylor is your average single mom. She's got a beautiful toddler, a great job at the local preschool, a neurotic best friend and one huge secret—she used to hunt vampires. Now retired, Andie would much rather be wiping kid snot off her clothes than stalking the undead.

But after a meteor rips through her small town, strange things start happening—like the school janitor is found dead with fang marks in his neck.

Andie's retired, it's not her problem.

Until vampires attack Andie on her front lawn. Now she has to figure out who the head bloodsucker is and stop him from taking any more victims —all while juggling motherhood, a crazy great aunt and Andie's own lust for a fallen angel. Can she solve the mystery before the vampires claim someone else? Or will she be the next victim?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Candy Slain (Apple Orchard Cozy Mystery Book 6)*













*“Killed by a Candy Cane”*

That's the scariest headline ever written in the Pine Grove Gazette. But this holiday season, it's all too true... This killer has a sweet tooth. So the December air is crisp and a bit creepy this year. 

Red-faced children throw snowballs. Elderly couples drink hot chocolate in the cold. Chelsea and Miss May speed through town in their VW Bus, hunting yet another killer.

Miss May is a sharp former lawyer, determined to make candy canes sweet again. Chelsea, Miss May’s Watson, just wants to solve the mystery without removing her fuzzy Santa slippers. And their wacky friend Teeny is more interested in ice cream and candy than much else...

But the killer on the loose forces everyone to be extra careful this holiday season, because there's danger behind every snowflake, cookie and candy cane. And this is a killer that is determined to strike twice, if not more.

Toss in Christmas tree drama, a missing Santa Claus, and more egg nog than you'd ever know what to do with, and you've got the recipe for a holiday cozy so nice you'll read it twice.

You'll love this story because everyone loves mysteries with smart, funny sleuths and conniving killers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Poison Factory: A Spy Novel*













*Soon to be a major global TV series.*

On leave from the CIA, Decktora Raines gets an urgent message from London. A Russian spy she once handled insists the Kremlin is out to kill him. Why now? Could the Russians be up to their old tricks? To make matters worse, her lover recently disappeared from a Black Ops Mission and painful memories are bubbling up. Will Decky decide to reenter this deadly game of espionage? She quickly realizes she has no choice.

Arriving in London, she learns that another Russian defector has been murdered. The only clues—claw marks and an unidentified white powder.

The bodies pile up and the London Police begin to think a serial killer is on the loose. Public panic ensues. Decky knows it's the Russians. As the claw murders increase and some of Decky's London contacts fall victim she is determined to find the culprits and stop them from killing again.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*The Girl Who Disappeared: A Razzy Cat Cozy Mystery #6 (A Razzy Cat Cozy Mystery Series)*













Winter’s chill has come to Golden Hills, Colorado, and Hannah, Razzy and the boys are busy trying to crack an even colder case.

The ten year anniversary of Debbie Saxton’s mysterious disappearance is quickly approaching. When her desperate family, convinced she’s still alive, approaches the newspaper for help, Hannah is determined to track down this story and figure out where it leads.

The holidays are right around the corner. Will Hannah and the gang be able to deliver a Christmas miracle?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Merry*













*A knock on the door* in the wee hours of Christmas morning *brings a terrifying revelation* to Madeline Williams.

Snowed in during a stay at her mountain home with her family, and with roads closed and a new storm brewing, the man waiting beyond the door is *the last person she expected* to see.

Not only does Madeline know the man standing in the cold, begging her to let him in, but he alone harbors a scandalous secret that could be the bombshell to disrupt her quiet domestic life-- and her marriage to good-natured Tom.

When the threat turns physical and police get involved, *the stakes climb higher and higher*. With extended family due to arrive the next morning, a holiday dinner to prepare, and now a motherload of old feelings stirred up by her uninvited guest, Madeline must find a way to protect her precious family and save Christmas.

Will her husband and kids find out Madeline’s secret? Will they stand by the woman they know and love, anyway?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**AMAGED: A Kate Lange Thriller (The Kate Lange Thriller Series Book 1)*













What would you do if you faced a serial killer? Meet lawyer Kate Lange. She has one chance to prove herself—and to prove to herself that she can make it—in a firm where everyone wants her to fail. But landing this job is what Kate believes will lead to redemption in the tragic death of her sister years ago. Instead, Kate makes the biggest mistake of her career... and becomes the target of a serial killer.

*"Lawyer Kate Lange is a standout character..."—RT Book Reviews*

Haunted by the death of her sister and wounded by her ex-fiancé's accusations, lawyer Kate Lange throws herself into her new career at a high-powered law firm.When the grandmother of a lonely private school student seeks her counsel, Kate thinks it's just another custody case. But then the teen is brutally murdered. And it isn't only Kate who wonders if her legal advice led to the girl's death.

*"...a taut, edge-of-the-seat thriller..."-Linwood Barclay, #1 Internationally Bestselling Author*

Put on notice by Randall Barrett, the firm's charismatic managing partner, Kate must fight for her career, her reputation—and for redemption.Unwilling to live with the damage she may have caused, Kate pursues the case on her own and unearths some chilling facts.

*"...dark and dangerously suspenseful." -Atlantic Books Today*

Facts that lead straight to the heart of a legal conspiracy.Facts that lead Kate directly into the surgically skilled hands of The Body Butcher.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Rose Garden Request: Eamon Martini #1: fast-paced political action thrillers (Eamon Martini Action Thrillers)*













*The US president's grandson has been kidnapped. Six Secret Service agents have disappeared, presumed dead.*

A video shows the boy with a machete to his throat. He is about to pay for the actions of others, in a world he does not yet understand, unless POTUS meets one demand:

ASSASSINATE THE BRITISH PRIME MINISTER.

POTUS calls the only person he can trust: Eamon Martini, ex-Marine and CIA black-ops specialist.

Long before enlisting, Martini had become hardened to violence. He knew of nothing else. His mother, _Queen of New York_, was the head of one of New York's five families. His father was a Belfast-born commander of the Irish Republican Movement.

Martini had shamed the British government once before. Now they know he's back across the Atlantic, and have sent their best assassin to put him down once and for all.

Will they be able to stop him, or will he find a way to save the boy and prevent a diplomatic disaster?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*TAGGED BY DEATH (RILEY MALLOY THRILLER SERIES Book 1)*













*Only the dog whisperer can identify a serial killer…Death stalks her.*

Riley Malloy has a remarkable talent for understanding her veterinary patients. Unknowingly, she’s also the only one who can identify a serial killer. As one murder follows another, the evidence she discovers may lead her to expose the murderer’s scheme. When she gets too close, Riley finds herself in the crosshairs of the desperate killer as he escalates to a final murder. Can Riley escape his deadly intentions?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**alon (Lt Peter Harding Book 3) *












The war in Europe is over. But on the other side of the world Lieutenant John Gascoigne takes command of HMS Talon, a submarine patrolling the treacherous waters of the Java Sea. Gascoigne is a man haunted by past loyalties; by the ever-present ghost of a woman he loves, but can never have.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Letters from Gill*













View the Civil War from unique perspective as seen through the experiences of a Union soldier camped in Confederate territory. Gilbert Bennett, the great grandfather of the author, enlisted in Company K of the Iowa 27th Volunteer Infantry during the Civil War. These letters penned to his new bride show acts of compassion, kindness, honor, and reveal one soldier's fascinating experience while serving in the Civil War from a perspective never shown in the media.

He described the struggles and hardships of camp life, skirmishes, battles, and rampant diseases that caused hospitalization and death among the soldiers. One of the moments that defined Gil's character was when he encountered the first black regiment which is described in his writings.

Loneliness and the torment of wanting to hear from those they love are timeless emotions. At the end of his letters, the author compared letters from Gill to samples ranging from World War I to present day, and at the heart of them all is that the soldiers are anxiously waiting for letters from home.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Empaths and Paws (A Spirits of Tempest Cozy Mystery Book 1)*













The seaside community of Tempest welcomes back one of its daughters as Fiona leaves city stress behind and moves into Mortimer House—the family Victorian she inherited.

A sensitive, Fiona loves animals and soon finds herself adopted by a rambunctious mini schnauzer, Lizzie Borden, and an adorable kitten, Henrietta. Together with some old friends, Fiona converts the aged mansion into a boarding house, but not all the guests who come to stay are alive.

How does a dead body find its way into a bedroom wall? And will Fiona find her Aunt Mable’s missing ferret, Sherlock Holmes? It’s only one read away.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Blood for Blood: A James Marshal Thriller*













James Marshal, ex-Para and former PMC, must go to war once more.

A close friend, Jack Foster, is tortured, killed and dumped outside the Special Forces Club in Knightsbridge.

The chief suspect behind the brutal execution of Foster is John Mullen, an IRA terrorist turned statesman.
Mullen possessed the motive and means to kill the SAS operative. He also possesses an alibi, however, and is considered untouchable.

Marshal should walk away. But doesn't.

The veteran of Helmand must face his demons - or rather use them - to gather intelligence, torture his enemies and pull the trigger.

Marshal embarks on a one-man mission to deliver justice - and justice is vengeance.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*H**ard Time: How an Englishman Survived Arizona's Deadliest Jail*













"Hard Time makes the Shawshank Redemption look like a holiday..." News of the World

As shown on TV worldwide on Nat Geo’s Locked Up/Banged Up Abroad, Hard Time is the story of how Shaun Attwood, an educated Englishman, survived Arizona’s deadliest jail run by “America's toughest sheriff,” Joe Arpaio.

As a teenager in an industrial UK town, Shaun Attwood covets the American Dream. He moves to Arizona with only student credit cards and becomes a stock-market millionaire. After throwing Ecstasy parties for thousands of ravers, Shaun bumps heads with Sammy the Bull Gravano, an Italian Mafia mass murderer, who puts a hit out on him.

The dream turns into a nightmare when a SWAT team smashes Shaun’s door down. Inside Arizona’s deadliest jail, Shaun struggles to survive against an unpredictable backdrop of gang violence and sickening human-rights violations.

Over time and bolstered by the love and support of his fiancée and family, he uses incarceration for learning and introspection.

With a tiny pencil sharpened on a cell door, Shaun documents the conditions: dead rats in the food, cockroaches crawling in his ears at night, murders and riots… Smuggled out of maximum-security and posted online, his writing shines the international media spotlight on the plight of the prisoners in Sheriff Joe Arpaio’s jail.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Tau Ceti Transmutation (Rich Weed Book 1)*













*For private eye Rich Weed, the smart thing to do would've been to say no. *No to the heart-stoppingly beautiful woman who sauntered through the front door. No to the case that smelled fishier than a Venusian squid farm. No to the thief who left behind more than he made off with. But no one's ever accused Rich of taking the easy path in life--or the smart one.

Now Rich is stuck in the thick of it, bouncing between clues as he tries to unravel a bizarre case of religious brainwashing--one that leads him from the mandibles of waffle-loving aliens to the unwashed hands of half-baked hippies and back. As the mystery thickens, only one thing is clear: as lovely as the client was, he _really_ should've told her no.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Space Colony One Books 1 - 3 (SPACE COLONY ONE SERIES)*













*Terror stalks a new world colony.*

After nearly two hundred years’ space travel, humanity’s first deep space colony expedition has arrived at its new home.

Ethan, the descendant of six generations who lived and died aboard ship, treads on soil and feels the wind and rain for the first time.

But the new planet is not the paradise the scientists predicted. Alien predators lurk beyond the camp’s perimeter, and stowaway saboteurs are determined no one will survive.

Tensions in the new colony rise, and Ethan must fight to preserve the last hope of humankind.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Kal's Fate (Teristaque Book 1)*













*An innocent girl with a mysterious father…*

_… finds herself a fugitive on the galaxy’s most wanted list._

Considered too _fragile_, Kal is forbidden to join the raising of the Et’Tal’s home and feels as if she has shamed her family. Her lithe stature links her to her absent father. He left the village to fight in the Teristaque Wars and never returned.

She meets Sarge, a strange star species called Human, who seems to know the secret of the patch from her father’s uniform. Before she can get clarity, a fierce Teristaque death squad descends on her village, murders everyone in it, and takes Kal prisoner.

Kal wants more than just answers. She wants revenge.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*E**ven Stranger : A Roller-Coaster Of A Psi-Fi Thriller (Strange Series Book 2)*













_"I THOUGHT I’D KNOCKED HIM OUT, BUT IN A FLASH HE’D TURNED ON TO ALL FOURS AND WAS CRAWLING SWIFTLY SPIDER-LIKE, BACK TOWARDS US. HE STILL HELD THE KNIFE, SO I SET FIRE TO THE HANDLE. THE WOOD FLAMED AND HE HISSED IN PAIN BUT DIDN’T LET GO. IT WAS ALL TURNING RATHER AWKWARD.”_

*With the swinging sixties staggering*, shamefaced and flustered, into the slightly staider seventies, life for Stella, isn’t going as smoothly as she’d like. An ordinary person, who happens to have some extraordinary abilities, it's frustrating to find something as simple as holding down a job, throws up unexpected hurdles.

*She'd be a darn sight better off* if she could ditch the conviction she knows best which, together with a chronic inability to keep her mouth shut and her nose out of other people's business, has led her more than once off the straight and narrow into the dodgy and dangerous. Plans for a safer future, include setting herself up in business, squashing her over-active conscience and steering clear of risky and unpleasant.

*Unfortunately, the best laid plans can lead to the darkest places.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*S**tranger Still: A Roller-Coaster Of A Psi-Fi Thriller (Strange Series Book 3)*













_“Bending over me solicitously, was a porcelain-headed, laughing policeman; wide-mouthed with mirth he leaned closer, tilting his head in a parody of concern. Eyeless he watched me, tongueless he chanted, I knew the chant and my mind couldn’t help but chant with him, ‘Oh, I wish, I wish, I wish I knew, exactly what to do with you.’”_

*Telepathy, along with sundry other odd abilities*, have landed Stella more than once, in situations at best controversial, at worst life-threatening. But she’s always known; you have to fight your own corner as best you can, no point beating yourself up about it.

*Now though, times have changed, different priorities*. She’s married, with a baby on the way and a flourishing business. She simply has to deal with a couple of worrying issues and then all should be smooth sailing.

*But, isn't it a fact;* just when you think you’ve got all your ducks in a row, life can turn right around and bite you on the bottom?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**ie By The Pen: A Naomi Soul Mystery-Thriller, 2nd Edition (A Naomi Soul Novel) *













Authors are being killed using the methods in their stories.

A world-renowned novelist and his wife are found dead in their East Florida beach home -- with no apparent cause. Something outrageous has been done to the bodies.

Another best-selling author is killed on the other side of Florida. This time the cause of death is obvious. Are the two murders related? Connected? The MOs are completely different. The killers appear to be unstoppable, and to have some mad, crazy plan.

Meanwhile, terrorists are burning libraries coast-to-coast. What are they trying to do, destroy the publishing industry?

Fortunately former Olympic athlete FBI Special Agent Naomi Soul and her partner Special Agent Xue Sang are on the case. They're the pop literary world's best chance to survive!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*H**ow to Leash a Thief: A Small-town Mystery with a Chick-Lit Twist & a Smidgen of Romance (Sleuthin' in Boots Book 1) *













Life in Pleasant Hills, Texas, flows like sweet molasses. Normally.
But nothing is pleasant or normal about murder.

At 26-years-old, Steely Lamarr, wants nothing more than to prove to the world that she can achieve success in life and in love. Due to her grandmother’s sudden retirement, Steely’s the proud owner of the family’s pet grooming business. Only her office duties taught her nothing about grooming dogs. As for love, it’s more work than holding water in your hand.

When the mysterious death of one of her employees occurs, and local law enforcement questions Steely’s possible involvement, her life, business, and love swirl out of control. With the help of her cheeky Chihuahua, Steely sets out to prove her innocence, find justice for her employee, and sniff out the killer.

Can Steely and her canine sidekick discover whodunit? Or will their lives, her struggling business, and her relationship go down the drain?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Shadows in the Water: A Lou Thorne Thriller (Shadows in the Water Series Book 1)*













*An original new series, with heart-pounding suspense and surprising twists. Meet Louie Thorne. They didn't kill her--and they'll soon regret it.*

When DEA agent Jack Thorne's house is stormed by vengeful drug lords, both he and his wife are shot dead. Only his daughter Louie survives--by using a terrifying power that defies reason. Piecing together a life in his absence, Louie embraces her gift and her rage under the force of a single need: revenge. She will destroy the men that took her family. No matter the cost, no matter how many bullets, she won't stop until justice has been well and truly served.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Mission 91: The Bomber Raid on Stuttgart Germany: My Dad's Story as a B17 Waist Gunner and POW at Stalag 17B*













This is a true story about, Staff Sergeant Bernard M. Tuvman, of Jewish descent, who enlisted in the United States Army Air Corps on August 31, 1941, shortly before the Japanese bombed Pearl Harbor and propelling the United States into the Second World War. Dad wanted to be a pilot but when that didn't come to fruition, he was sent to gunnery school. Dad was assigned as a waist gunner on a B17 Flying Fortress and was assigned to the 388th Bomb Group, a division of the 560th Bomb Squadron. He and his crew of the _Shedonwanna? _were sent to an air base in Knettishall, England.

At its peak strength in 1944, USAAF employed 450,000 Americans in Britain. Most will immediately think of fighter pilots or bomber crews, but the majority of USAAF’s men and women were engaged on a much wider range of tasks, all of which were necessary to keep the aircraft flying. Nearly 30,000 never made it home.
On September 6, 1943, the brave crew of _Shedonwanna?_ departed on Mission 91 to bomb the Robert Bosch facilities that produced ball bearings and magnetos. This would turn out to be the most disastrous mission in the history of the Eighth Air Force. Dad's plane was shot down over Chartres, France by ace fighter pilot, Egon Mayer, flying his FW190, known as the "Butcher Bird." Dad managed to escape his spiraling plane, despite having to fight with a jammed escape door. He made it out just in time and parachuted to safety but was quickly captured and sent to an interrogation center. He'd spend the next 20 months as a POW at Stalags VIIA and XVIIB.

The author explores the American architects of "Strategic Bombing," the Battle of Britain, and how the Nazi Regime was so well prepared at the onset of World War Two with their advanced fighter planes, well trained pilots, and radar technology that could have extinguished freedom as we knew it, had Hitler not made some poor decisions that cost Germany the war.

This is a true story and the author is pleased to present his story about his father's contribution towards preserving world peace.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Air Force's Black Pilot State of the Union (Air Force Black Pilot Book 3)*












This book is the third in a series of books that focus on diversity in the Air Force, primarily in the pilot ranks. The first book in the series is titled “The Air Force’s Black Ceiling,” and its sequel is titled “The Air Force’s Black Pilot Training Experience.” Although this book is written to stand alone, reading the previous two books on this topic will give the reader a much richer experience. This book will have a different tone than the previous books in the series. It will have a different tone for several reasons. The first book in the series was written mostly with research that I conducted during my Air Force career. The second book focused more heavily on the experience of African Americans in pilot training. This book is being written nearly eleven years after I retired and during a period of racial and social upheaval, the likes of which I have never seen. It was impossible to write about diversity and the “state of the union” inside the Air Force’s gates without touching on the “state of the union” outside them.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*Annihilation! (Outcast Starship Book 1)*













*A disgraced captain. An alien invasion. One last shot at redemption.*

*"A fun throwback to pulpy sci-fi of yesteryear!"* _-Goodreads reviewer_

When Eli Bryce stumbles upon a plot to attack Earth, he shrugs it off. He's not in the Earth-saving business.

Two decades after he was banished from his homeworld for a disaster that still haunts him, Eli and his crew of misfits struggle to survive on the outskirts of the galaxy.

But when Eli, goaded by his estranged daughter, rescues a near-dead castaway with an impossible secret, everything changes.

Eli might have no choice but to get back into the Earth-saving business.

Worse, he might have to grow a conscience.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*V**engeance! (Outcast Starship Book 2)*













*An old grudge finds new life.*

*Eli Bryce just wants to go back to what he knows.*

But when his latest job ends up being a double-cross that leaves him and his team with no easy answers, he realizes just how unlikely that really is.

Now he has to find a way to do the right thing without getting killed.

One of those he's pretty good at.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**eception! (Outcast Starship Book 3)*













*One conspiracy deserves another*

Eli and the crew of the _Boomerang_ think they finally have a handle on what they're up against.

A surprising new revelation shows that things are about to get much worse.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**amnation! (Outcast Starship Book 4)*













*Money, mutiny, and starships.*

*What seemed like a case of a single corrupt Admiral begins to sprawl out of control.*

Eli must decide if he's willing to go down the rabbit hole without knowing how deep it goes—or how exposed he and the rest of his crew will become.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*M**aelstorm (Gideon Rayne Book 1)*













A hundred years from now, everything you know will be gone.

Growing up an orphan in privately run New Britain, Gideon Rayne had just one dream: to work for Kaoteck Industries as one of the Constables. But when selection day comes around, nothing goes as expected.

Soon, Gideon is entrusted with a miraculous suit of high-tech armor, and thrown into a terrifying adventure that puts him on a collision course with forces darker than he never knew existed.

*Gideon Rayne – Maelstorm* is an exciting new series that will keep you turning ‘just one more page’, as you delve deeper into Gideon’s journey through the chaotic world of New Britain in the year 2120.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Impact Event: A Science Fiction Techno-Thriller (Dargo Pearce Chronicles Book 1)*













*A planet destroyed. A galaxy-wide panic. A nefarious plot. And one man searching for truth.*


When a terrorist attack wipes out an entire planet and threatens the safety of the known galaxy, the Confederation’s top agent is sent to eliminate the threat.

In the future, humanity has finally conquered faster-than-light travel and expanded to the stars through the use of the Alcubierre warp drive and has colonized nearly a hundred planets under the United Sol Confederation. But the Confed's brightest scientists never figured out how to mitigate the deadly side effects unleashed whenever a starship returns to sub-light speed.

As a result, a galactic-wide safety net has been put in place on all ships and in all colonized systems called the Planetary Approach Network. In use for over a hundred years and taken for granted as the bedrock of interstellar safety, humanity is thrown into a panic when a ship somehow bypasses it and wreaks global mass destruction on a fringe colony, killing all 20 million inhabitants.

With billions of lives suddenly at risk, elite black-ops operative Dargo Pearce is assigned the task of tracking down and eliminating the threat. Bio-genetically engineered and trained to be one of the deadliest soldiers ever alive, Pearce is now considered a one-man army. For years he has followed orders without question, but as his investigation turns up dastardly betrayals and major holes with the official story he becomes determined to find out the truth.

At any cost.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*B**loodstone: Sparrowhawk Book 1*













_*Best Seller!*_* Top 10 in Teen & YA Space Opera!

A shady archaeologist, an ambitious priestess, a suspicious officer—and a load of hidden contraband.* When dodgy passengers bring aboard a mysterious ancient relic, Patch and the _Sparrowhawk_ crew brave determined pirates, uncharted space, and religious obsession to carry an expedition to find a lost planet. A fast-paced, fun, intricate space adventure!

_The Sparrowhawk series:_* Born a slave*, tough-talking, soft-hearted Patch is determined never again to let anyone control her fate. Armed with determination and wry humor, she and her rag-tag crew of smugglers and their gambler captain sail their old space hauler _Sparrowhawk_ into action-filled adventures, one step ahead of the cops and the debt collectors.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Scones and Spells (Mixing Up Magic Book 2)*













*Some secrets don't go to the grave... they come to my bakery.*

I thought ghosts meddling with the last couple I got together was a one-time situation. But the spirits are interfering again, and my current mystery is more complicated and even a little dangerous.

Nothing is quite what it seems in my small town, and everyone has something to hide. Even me. When the case leads me to a forest where six townspeople disappeared, or worse, I learn I must uncover the truth of what happened there to heal Heartwood Hollow and help my latest match find love. It won’t be easy.

To do it, I need to accept there's truth to the rumors about me. I'm a witch. But can I turn to magic I didn't know I had to get my answers?

*There’s more to Heartwood Hollow and its residents than meets the eye.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*M**urder Drama With Your Llama (Friendship Harbor Mysteries Book 1)*













Liquor, lies and llamas in a town called Friendship... what could possibly go wrong?

Out-of-work actress Sophie LaFleur is ready for a scene change.

When she discovers she’s inherited both a house and pub in quaint Friendship Harbor, Maine, she’s thrilled.

This is exactly what she needs— fresh start, fresh air and fresh faces.

What she doesn’t need is a trouble causing llama named Jack Kerouac or a hunky, disinterested pub manager who just so happens to live in her guesthouse.

Just when you think it can’t possibly get worse, it does.

Two words. Dead. Guy.

Now the new girl in town is public enemy number #2. The honor of #1 currently belongs to her inherited ornery llama, which just so happens to be the suspect in the death of a well loved, elderly man.

Except Sophie quickly learns he isn’t as well loved as she first thought. She also suspects that his death might not have been at the foot of her cantankerous llama.

Sophie didn’t leave the theatrics of L.A. just to be caught up in llama drama... or a murder investigation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**eath by Fountain: A Christmas Murder in Rome (Travel Can Be Murder Cozy Mystery Series Book 5)*













*Rome—the city of churches, marble, … and murder? For one American tourist, a famous fountain will become her final resting place.*

Wedding bells are ringing, and Lana Hansen could not be happier! Wanderlust Tours guide Randy Wright and his Italian girlfriend are tying the knot in Tuscany, right after he and Lana finish leading a Christmas-themed tour around Rome.

Unfortunately for Randy, his ex-girlfriend is still convinced they are meant to be together. When she shows up at his hotel, they have a nasty fight, and Randy threatens to harm her if she doesn’t leave him be.

After her body is found in the Trevi Fountain, Randy is immediately arrested. Lana is convinced he didn’t do it, yet none of her other guests seemed to have wished the young women ill.

With a shortage of suspects, Lana must dig deep in order to sleuth out who really killed Randy’s ex-girlfriend—before his visit to the Eternal City becomes permanent.

The Travel Can Be Murder Cozy Mysteries are fun stories about making friends, traveling, and celebrating new experiences. Join tour guide Lana Hansen as she leads tourists and readers to fascinating cities around the globe on intriguing adventures that often turn deadly.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Hidden Grave (Harriet Harper Thriller Book 2)*













Still reeling from the aftermath of solving the Creek Killer investigation, Cold Case detective, Harriet ‘Harri’ Harper has returned to Eugene, Oregon to tend to something closer to home: her private quest to find out what really happened to her sister, Lauren Harper, who disappeared almost twenty years ago.

A serial killer has been stalking young teens and dumping them in the same woods where her sister was last seen. Could the two cases be somehow linked? When Harri, along with FBI profiler Jake Tepesky, gets involved in the search for a missing fifteen-year-old boy, they uncover a decades-old conspiracy, one that someone wants very much to keep secret—at all costs.

As more victims die and few clues surface, Harri and Jake’s investigation collides with that of the Eugene Sheriff’s department in a clash that threatens both their careers. Can Harri find the evidence to stop the killer, or will she become his next victim?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*C**alypso (The Harry Starke Novels Book 8 ) *













*Calypso - Harry Starke Book 8*


*Murder and Mayhem in the U.S. Virgin Islands*
It was one of those beautiful, balmy days on Calypso Key in the US Virgin Islands. The sky was blue and a cool breeze was blowing in off the ocean as Harry and Amanda took their vows. All of their friends were there and all was well with the world... and then the sky fell.

Harry draws the line at getting involved when the death of one of his father’s friends intrudes upon his wedding day, until he finds out he owes the girl’s father a debt he can never repay. And so he is dragged into an investigation of not just one murder, but two—and the wealthiest, most dysfunctional family he’s ever met. The cast of characters includes a former Navy Seal—now a butler—a man up to his eyes in shady financial dealings, and the woman at the heart of it all, who was pushed to her death from a third-story balcony. Harry clears a few hours to enjoy the good life on Calypso Key, but as for the investigation... well, we all know that when Harry’s involved, nothing is ever quite what it seems.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*S**teaming Volume Three: King Paul's Big, Nasty, Unofficial Book of Reactor and Engineering Memories (The King Paul Series 3) *













Wow! You’re on your third book! Hopefully, you’re watch supervisor qualified by now, or at least making an earnest effort to get a qual card blazed off. Head back down the plant, gents. We’ve got more maritime memories to relive. The good news is this next volume is better than the previous two. That’s a real no shitter!

This book contains letters received between June 26, 2003 and March 29, 2004. The KP Site was the most popular navy nuke site on the internet by then. Thousands of ex-nukes and engineers were lurking, and many were gleefully sending in raunchy recollections. It should be obvious to all that the site was no longer just for Big E squids. Rickover propulsion plant protégées from every ship in the nuclear fleet were there, adding to the mayhem. The Ike Bites contingent was probably the second most-dominant group. I probably should have added an Ike logo to the cover.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Steaming Volume Four: King Paul's Big, Nasty, Unofficial Book of Reactor and Engineering Memories (The King Paul Series 4)*












In many ways, it’s like I’m reading these stories for the first time. I had forgotten so many. My memory seems a bit shabbier today than it did in 2004. Thank God we wrote these tales down then, when most of us had only been out of the Navy for 15 - 20 years. Had we waited until today, 30+ years, everything would’ve been lost to the ages. This volume contains stories sent in between March 30, 2004 and March 3, 2005. I must admit, Volumes 3 and 4 are much better than Volumes 1 & 2. The hard edges are being sandpapered down and polished. We’re no longer trying to shock our peers with legendary adventures of lust and misadventure. We’re now sharing traveling tales with friends we’ll always remember. It’s become evident that we really did care about each other. We now understand how much everyone meant to us. I might even let my kids read this Volume. Well, maybe not. I forgot Australia was mentioned often in this book. Thank you again, shipmates, for all that you did/and still do for me. I love you all like brothers.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Steaming Volume Five: King Paul's Big, Nasty, Unofficial Book of Reactor and Engineering Memories (The King Paul Series 5)*












When you’re done reading Volume 5, you’ll have seen 75-percent of the KP Site. It’s kind of sad to realize that the end is so near. But that sadness is miniscule compared with the sorrow of knowing our beloved ship is rusting away in Hampton Roads, semi-abandoned in political/fiscal limbo. She deserves better than that. Thankfully, these archived sea stories and memories will keep her alive forever.If I were an independent observer reading the Steaming books, I’d have a pretty good idea of what life was like in the nuclear navy of yore, especially aboard the mighty warship USS Enterprise. It must be extremely apparent by now that there were good times and bad times to be aboard the Big E. The lucky ones were there when she was a West Coast carrier, reigning supreme over the South Pacific and Indian Oceans in the 70s and 80s. Nukes from Class 69-3, 70-3, 7401, and 8502 seem to have the fondest recollections. That’s because they arrived en masse with dozens of friends and classmates and made 2 to 3 action-packed WESTPACs on her. Then a hard-earned DD214 sent them on their way to a slightly better life, doing pretty much the same thing in civilian life with some of the same people. The unlucky ones showed up when the Big E was in the yards, especially Norfolk. This generation worked their asses off within dark, cold iron dungeons and never saw the Big E’s mighty engine rooms come alive.An independent observer would also notice that if you served once on the Big E, you seemed to return ad infinitum. The only way to escape being a Chief, Senior Chief, and then Master Chief on the CVN 65 was to accept a commission and leave the nuclear field altogether. Those retiring as Big E nukes did four or five sea tours on her. They saw both the dreadful yards and most of the world. An independent observer would also see how important good leadership was in keeping a ship like the Big E fully operational. Chiefs and officers who treated their men poorly always seemed to have “bad luck.” They might have still advanced through the ranks, but they never garnered respect and respect was the one thing they desired more than anything. The good chiefs and officers had a special bond with their men and that made all the difference when the shit hit the fan and the world needed saving.And, I guess an independent observer would probably also have to conclude that serving on a carrier—especially the Big E—was far and wide better than serving on any submarine or cruiser. The bubbleheads may disagree, but we Big E nukes feel blessed that we served on the greatest engineering marvel of all time. Not one of us would ever choose another way to go to sea.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Steaming Volume Six: King Paul's Big, Nasty, Unofficial Book of Reactor and Engineering Memories (The King Paul Series 6)*













Alas, the Steaming series is coming to an end. This will be the second to last volume. This edition contains letters from 6/27/06 to 6/1/08. As you can see, the frequency of correspondence is now starting to greatly diminish. I didn’t know it then but the KP Site was starting to take on water. Technology was rapidly advancing and it was leaving me behind. Hell, I was still editing my webpages the old-fashioned way, using a 1999 version of Microsoft Frontpage. This dog was too old to learn new tricks and it was starting to show.
I love the letters in Volume 6. They’re about people I knew and loved, places I knew and loved, and the special times I had with these people in those places. Almost everyone from my era is now present and accounted for and most agree they remember only the good times. Even veterans of the Newport News overhaul seem less jaded. Time had finally softened the Norfolk nightmare. Could it be that even the Y2K gang was becoming sentimental too? It sure seemed that way.

The Big E’s last generation of nukes and engineers were reporting aboard during this era of correspondence. These yarns (and the ones that had been coming in for six years) were now required reading. The KP Site was a poorly kept secret. Even the scrambled-egg-on-the-hat types were secretly lurking. A tale uploaded one day was discussed the next down in the plants, up in the wardrooms, and even in some remote NAVSEA office. We 1960s, 1970s, 1980s, and 1990s old salts might not have contributed much to overall plant safety, but we certainly inspired many a 3rd Class Petty Officer to accept his or her lot in life and strive to be noteworthy on a ship that had a history like no other.

Grandfathers, fathers, and now sons and daughters could brag that they steamed on the mighty Enterprise. No other ship of the line had sailors that loved their home more. How could that be? The Big E was a genuine shitshow. Everything was FUBAR. HP-tape and J-B Weld held most of it together. There wasn’t even a supply chain that could help anymore. But yet, everyone did their job and did it better than any other snipe or twidget in the fleet. They understood they were part of a legend. They knew it would actually mean something to have served on the Carrier with Class.

Sadly, her time is up. Sure, another ship will call herself Enterprise, but that one—immaculate, sleek, pristine, state of the art—could never be as special. What made the CVN 65 unique was her crew, not her labyrinth of machines. No other ship in the world had men and women serving with such pride.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*King Henry VIII’s Mary Rose*













*The rising of the Mary Rose in 1982 made headlines across the globe*

The iconic ship was a key vessel in the startlingly rapid evolution of the wooden battleship as a floating gun platform.

After thirty-four years’ military service, Henry VIII’s revolutionary flagship sank at Spithead, taking with it the mysteries of its construction, armament and daily life.

Resisting the efforts of Venetian salvagers in the sixteenth century and pioneering divers in the nineteenth, it seemed the Mary Rose was doomed to pass from memory.

But entombed in mud and invisible to the naked eye, the _Mary Rose_ lay patiently waiting.

In 1965, nearly a century and a half later, Alexander McKee launched his own endeavour, _Project Solent Ships_, and his revolutionary approach opened up a new gateway of discovery.

Science met adventure as archaeologists risked their lives diving under busy shipping lanes, laden with technology and equipment, to painstakingly explore Portsmouth’s clay plains.

Originally published in 1973, McKee combines a historian’s flair with his seabed discoveries as he pieces together the story of _King Henry VIII’s Mary Rose_ and outlines his vision for this most famous of Tudor ships.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Midlife Spirits: Books 1-3: A Paranormal Women's Fiction Novel (Midlife Spirits Box Sets Book 1)*













*Boxed set of books 1-3 in the “Midlife Spirits Series” by New York Times bestselling author, H.P. Mallory (co-author of the Haven Hollow Series), including:

AFRAID OF THE DARK (Midlife Spirits Book 1)
Do you believe in love after death? I didn’t, until now…*
Looking for a fresh start, I just became the proud owner of a piece of New Orleans history: an Antebellum-era two-story house in the Garden District.
It’s going to take time and a fat wallet to restore the fixer-upper to its former glory, but after my recent divorce, I could use the distraction. And a stiff drink, but that’s another story…
It’s not long before I discover I’ve moved into the haunted house of the flirtatious and very much dead Drake Montague. Now I’m receiving kisses from unseen lips and caresses from ghostly hands. Soon I even begin to have vivid dreams, bringing me face-to-face with the incomparably handsome ghost of a 20th-century French policeman.
Meanwhile, I’m also growing closer to my general contractor, Ryan Kelly—who is as charming as he is alive.
The chill in the air could only suggest Drake’s jealousy from beyond the grave... men, right?
Even though I’m definitely attracted to and interested in Ryan, I also can’t get Drake out of my dreams or my heart as I begin to uncover the frightening truth behind his death a century ago.

*A GHOST OF A CHANCE (Midlife Spirits Book 2)
Living in a haunted house is going to be the death of me…
Potentially literally.*
In an attempt to cleanse whatever entity Trina and I let into my house after our bout with a Ouija board, things have only gotten worse.
When the entity begins to sap Drake’s strength, I realize I have to do something, and that something needs to be done now…
While Drake does drive me crazy with his pretentious airs, his womanizing ways, and his jealousy, the idea of coming home to an empty house leaves me feeling… well, empty. Yes, it’s true—I’m pretty fond of my ghostly Casanova.
Meanwhile, whatever this entity is, it’s getting stronger and more aggressive. It appears to be mimicking the attacks of the Axeman, a murderer who terrorized New Orleans over one hundred years earlier.
And there’s only so much Ryan can do to help me, considering he’s corporeal.
When forced to make a decision to protect Drake, I’ll face a consequence that could put my blossoming relationship with Ryan on a forever hold.

*MISCHIEF BREWING (Midlife Spirits Book 3)
Two is better than one; unless the second is hitching a ride in your body.
Then one is definitely better than two.*
After agreeing to let the spirit of Drake Montague inhabit my body (probably not one of my better ideas), I soon discover the twentieth-century French policeman may be dead, but his lothario longings sure aren’t.
Now I have to find a way to explain to my sweet, sexy, and very alive boyfriend, Ryan Kelly, that a spirit has taken up residence in my head, whispering French words of affection day and night. And, ahem, French is a pretty… sexy language.
While I’m torn between my love for a living man and my growing affection for one deceased, supernatural activity in New Orleans is at an all-time high. Something wicked this way is definitely coming.
With the help of my friends (and a little voodoo), I learn that the demonic spirit of the Axeman may still be dwelling in my house. Thanks a lot, realtor.com!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*Peppermint Murder (Frosted Love Cozy Mysteries` Book 22)*













Holidays are supposed to be happy…
But for one family in the beachside town of Calgon, Florida, the holidays turned out to be horrific.
Cupcake baker, bed and breakfast owner, and amateur sleuth, Melissa Beckett, is as tenderhearted as can be, and when her dashing hubby, Detective Chas Beckett, brings home news of a brutal triple homicide, which has left a young child orphaned, she dives into the investigation headfirst.
Missy’s maternal instincts kick into high gear, and she’s determined that nothing will stop her from finding out the truth behind what happened to the precious child’s family, all the while dealing with guests, parties and responsibilities at her cupcake shop and at the bed and breakfast inn.
Loving and supportive friends step in to help, putting themselves at risk, without a second thought. Missy’s life, and the lives of those around her, will be forever changed, no matter what the outcome of the investigation.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*C**utler's Return (The John Cutler Mysteries Book 1) *













*How far would you go for the person who broke your heart?*

When a past love calls for help, John Cutler returns to Seattle. He didn’t want to go, but she offered the one thing he needed more than distance from her—money.

After the former cop arrives in the Emerald City, old feelings resurface, and new lies are told. Soon, Cutler doesn’t know which way is up, and that’s a dangerous place to be.

For influential people are in the orbit of this past love, and they want to silence a secret she keeps. Money and political connections lead to corruption and intimidation. Murder is only a heartbeat away.

As he gets closer to the truth, does death await Cutler?

_Cutler’s Return_ is the first book in a new crime fiction series from Colin Conway, the author of the 509 Crime Stories and the Flip-Flop Detective. If you like fast-paced crime fiction and heroes seeking redemption, then you’ll love this page-turner.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*Missing - Caught Red Handed (Ryan Mallardi Private Investigations Book 3)*













Two beautiful women go missing in Ocala, Florida. One of them, everyone seems to be looking for and the other one is reported missing by David Evans, who knows her for less than a month.

Ryan Mallardi, PI, is hired to search for both women by different people and for different reasons. While his personal life goes upside down, through no fault of his own this time, he tries to turn it right side up again while finding the two women.
Going on instinct, Ryan unravels the mysteries of why both women disappeared. Through intuition, wit, surveillance and some other maybe-illegal tactics, Ryan finds out where the women went, who's responsible for lying, murder and the coverup.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Nightfall America: Book 1*













US combat veteran, John Reagan, takes risks and kills bad guys. He’s become an international legend. He’d rather be anonymous. Life off the battlefield would be safer. As he rises through the US military ranks, he is being targeted for assassination by SVR—Russia’s Foreign Intelligence Service. For Natasha Sokolov, the would-be assassin, this hit is personal. The Nightfall America series is a work of speculative, espionage fiction.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Not Like Us (An Ilse Beck FBI Suspense Thriller—Book 1)*













*She barely escaped a serial killer in the Pacific Northwest—and now, he is hunting her again. Or is he? Ilse Beck, a niche expert in serial killer survivors, has faced many monsters, and seen shocking cases—but this one may be the worst of all.*

In this bestselling mystery series, FBI Special Agent Ilse Beck, victim of a traumatic childhood in Germany, moved to the U.S. to become a renowned psychologist specializing in PTSD, and the world’s leading expert in the unique trauma of serial-killer survivors. By studying the psychology of their survivors, Ilse has a unique and unparalleled expertise in the true psychology of serial killers. Ilse never expected, though, to become an FBI agent herself.

Nothing can prepare Ilse for her new patient, a survivor from a near murder by a serial killer. The patient, paranoid, believes she is still being watched by the killer. And when the killer claims a new victim, the FBI needs Ilse’s help to solve it.

This case and this killer, though, strike too close to home for Ilse’s comfort. When she realizes that she herself is being targeted, the trauma of her own past comes full circle.

Can Ilse use her brilliant instincts to enter the mind of this killer and stop him before he strikes again?

And will she save herself?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Sherlock Holmes Never Dies - Six New Adventures of the World's Greatest detective (New Sherlock Holmes Mysteries)*













*Murder, armed robbery, assault, blackmail, sexual slavery.

These and many other heinous crimes could be found under the veneer of propriety for which Victorian England was famous.

Sherlock Holmes dedicated his singular brilliance and determination to fighting against these evils.*
He was not always successful. But he never stopped trying.

His original exploits were told in the sixty original stories that comprise The Canon.
Many other tales of his adventures have been written since. This volume contains six, all written by Craig Stephen Copland.
It will serve you as an introduction to the series New Sherlock Holmes Mysteries – the best-selling series of new Sherlock Holmes stories, all faithful to The Canon.
Enjoy these stories, and then embark on the adventure of another sixty tales of the world’s most famous detective. Click, download and read MORE SHERLOCK.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Inside Voices: A captivating mystery with a touch of romance*













*A series of disturbing premonitions. A massacre unleashed. A new beginning with a challenge.*

Plagued by visions from childhood, never did Penny Osborn expect it would lead to her witnessing the massacre of her high school classmates first-hand, followed by the coldblooded murder of her father, on the same day.

Two years later, she lives in a remote village in Alaska with what’s left of her family, believing she would be safe here.

She was wrong.

Penny’s premonitions return; dark, disturbing, and deeply connected.

They’ve also brought her an unexpected task, to raise an abandoned polar bear cub found at the scene of a grisly murder.

Encouraged by new friends, as well as an ever-strengthening bond between herself and bear cub, Fjord, Penny must tear down her protective walls to harness the true scope of her gift.

Or will she forever be a prisoner of her mind?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Tahoe Jade: An Owen McKenna Mystery Thriller*













*A Letter From Abe Lincoln*


In the fall of 1861, President Abraham Lincoln wrote a letter to the new governor of California, Leland Stanford. Lincoln sent the letter by Pony Express, which went through Tahoe. The letter from Lincoln was intercepted, and it never reached Stanford.


*An Assault, A Fire, A Kidnapping*


160 years later, Firefighter Jade Jaso was assaulted in Sacramento. The next day she nearly died in a warehouse fire. A short time later, her rancher father was killed in a fall at Lake Tahoe. Then Jade disappeared.


*A Coded Message*


When Detective Owen McKenna is brought on the case, he finds Lincoln’s letter hidden in the personal effects of Jade Jaso’s father, who was a collector of historical memorabilia. The letter contains a coded message. McKenna learns that the message refers to a treasure Stanford had mentioned to Lincoln. Unfortunately, Jade’s father made the deadly mistake of talking about the letter. The information came to a brute of a man who would kill and torture anyone who got in the way of finding that treasure, including Jade and her father, as well as Owen McKenna and McKenna’s girlfriend Street Casey...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Disorganized Crime: A Kat Makris Greek Mafia Novel*













*There's no offer for her to refuse ...*

Kat Makris was a little girl when her father spun wild and outrageous bedtime stories about Baboulas, the Greek boogeyman, a lawless creature with a penchant for stealing gold and clashing with the gods.

Now Kat is twenty-eight, single, a couch potato in a cube farm, when her father goes missing. Without him, she's alone in the world. Before the police can work their mojo, she herself is abducted by a couple of hoods with crooked noses, and she quickly discovers her father's old stories were true—true crime, that is. Baboulas is an infamous mob boss in Greece, and Baboulas is the one who has Kat holed up in a private plane bound for Greece.

Now, to find her father, Kat must face the boogeyman …

*Somewhere between Stephanie Plum and Michael Corleone you'll find Kat Makris. DISORGANIZED CRIME is a humorous look at family—and Family.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Christmas Crime: A Kat Makris Greek Mafia Novel*













*You better not pout, you better not die …*


Kat Makris’ time in Greece is up.

She’s been kidnapped, shot, and used as a corpse’s mattress … and that’s on the good days when her grandmother isn’t drugging the cookies. Why stay in Greece when there is no safer place for Kat and her menagerie of unusual pets than her childhood home in Portland, Oregon?

Yes, Kat is quitting Greece and the Greek mob mostly fine-ish. So what if Hipster Burger’s fake mustache is giving her a rash? At least she’s working, right? And there’s a tiny issue with her other new job, but nothing the fire department and Homeland Security can’t fix.

Kat’s biggest problem is that the Greek mob can’t quit Kat—and they’re coming for her just in time for Christmas.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Girl, Alone (An Ella Dark FBI Suspense Thriller—Book 1) *




  








*FBI Agent Ella Dark has studied serial killers from the time she could read, devastated by the murder of her own sister. With her photographic memory, she has obtained an encyclopedic knowledge of every serial killer, every victim and every case. But when a serial killer strikes in the swamps of Louisiana, Ella soon comes to learn that the real thing is like nothing she ever expected.*

“A MASTERPIECE OF THRILLER AND MYSTERY. Blake Pierce did a magnificent job developing characters with a psychological side so well described that we feel inside their minds, follow their fears and cheer for their success. Full of twists, this book will keep you awake until the turn of the last page.”
--Books and Movie Reviews, Roberto Mattos (re Once Gone)

GIRL, ALONE (An Ella Dark FBI Suspense Thriller—Book 1) is the debut novel in a long-anticipated new series by #1 bestseller and USA Today bestselling author Blake Pierce, whose bestseller Once Gone (a free download) has received over 1,000 five star reviews.

FBI Agent Ella Dark, 29, is given her big chance to achieve her life’s dream: to join the Behavioral Crimes Unit. Ella’s hidden obsession of gaining an encyclopedic knowledge of serial killers has led to her being singled out for her brilliant mind, and invited to join the big leagues.

But face to face with a real murder, a real killer, and a real ticking clock, Ella realizes she can’t rely on her knowledge. She must learn to trust her instinct, and allow herself to enter the dark canals of a real killer’s mind.

*If she gets it wrong, her career is at stake.

And so is the next victim’s life.*

Will Ella’s talent be an asset?

Or the source of her downfall?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Valiant (Star Legend Book 1)*













*King Arthur in outer space?*

Endless warfare has ravaged Earth. Billions are desperate to escape.

Driven from her home and severed from her children, Taylan Ellis enlists with the Britannic Alliance, hoping she can help regain her homeland and find her kids.

Her ship, the _Valiant_, picks up a distress signal that leads to the mummified remains of a Dark Ages warrior chieftain.

Then her commanding officer discovers the ‘mummy’ has a pulse.

Taylan suspects she knows who the mystery man is, but can she convince her superiors in time to save the BA, her country, and her children?

_The Valiant_ is book one in the epic space fantasy adventure, Star Legend.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*C**rossing In Time: A Dystopian Love Story (Between Two Evils Book 1)*













*The past isn't over; it's an opening. The future isn't hidden; it's a trap.
If she ever wants to see him again, she'll have to take the risk.

"Engaging, Funny, Romantic & Harrowing"*
_~Publishers Weekly Starred Review_

After reconnecting with the one-that-got-away—and then losing him in a pandemic—middle-aged Iz struggles to survive in a remote mountain cabin. As loneliness and despair set in, she finds hope in caring for abandoned pets—until a man appears and offers her a one-way trip to the past.

With humanity teetering on the edge, she gives up everything in an attempt to alter the dystopian present—and see her missing lover once more.

As time runs out, she's whisked into a coffin-like machine set to plunge deep into her past. (A neural net insists she is humankind's best hope. No one knows why.) They neglect to mention the time machine has been activated once before—with deadly results.

Miraculously, she awakens on a pristine beach—buck naked and suffering radiation-like side-effects—but 20 years younger! With only hours to live, she must persuade a young man to modify their future relationship and thereby set off a chain of events that will prevent the pandemic.

Our young hero falls hard for her (what guy could resist a smart, middle-aged woman in a newly acquired vixen's body?) until she blurts out that she's from the future and here to "fix" him.

Turns out, it's not him that needs fixing; it's her—and it's far too late for that.

Or is it?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Blue Curse (Blue Wolf Book 1)*













*NOW A COMPLETE SERIES!*

Cursed on assignment, special ops soldier Jason Wolfe finds himself transforming into a creature of local legend, a lupine referred to in fearful whispers as Blue Wolf.

Faster, stronger, and more lethal, he’s the perfect weapon — but not for the military. To break the curse, Jason must join a war between ancient tribal foes: blue werewolves and the formidable White Dragon.

In a battle spanning from the peaks of Central Asia to the canyons of Manhattan, and with the help of a bookish wizard named Prof Croft, Jason will test the limits of his newfound powers. Because with the curse now spreading to his mind, he’s running out of time — and the stakes couldn’t be more personal.

Win and he returns home to his fiancée and a future.

Lose and he dies a bloodthirsty beast…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*C**ompound 26: The Makanza Series Book 1 *













*A deadly virus. A brilliant, young researcher. And an infected survivor who threatens to steal her heart.*
In a society ruled by sanctions and curfews, Dr. Meghan Forester emerges as the youngest and most promising scientist to join the fight against Makanza—the deadly virus that's ravaged the world.

Inside Compound 26, a giant government-controlled research facility, Meghan's new job involves studying the Kazzies, the rare survivors who carry the virus and now exhibit supernatural powers. But as her work unfolds, Meghan's horrified at the brutal and unethical practices the Kazzies are subjected to.

And most surprisingly, she falls in love with one.

Faced with growing conflict over helping the Kazzies versus following the Compound's strict policies, Meghan must choose: obey the government's unethical practices or risk everything to save the only man she's ever loved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Aftermath Boxset: EMP Survival in a Powerless World *













When Alaric Mason flies a new client into a remote area of the Pacific North-West to study a population of grizzly bears, it’s supposed to be a routine trip. But when an EMP is detonated during the early morning hours, Alaric must lead himself and his client out of the dangerous wilderness and to his family before the chaos of the EMP reaches his homestead.

*The Last Cabin*

A cabin on the outskirts of a city becomes the sanctuary for a mother and her two children during the unfolding crisis of an EMP.

Life has hardened Joanna Mercer, and she has spent the past four years since her husband's death preparing herself against the uncertainties of life. After an EMP destroys the nation's power grid, every ounce of that strength will be tested.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Purrfectly Clueless (The Mysteries of Max Book 12)*













*Big Little Murder*

When Odelia is invited to spend the weekend as a guest of Emerald Rohne, without a doubt the best actress of her generation, she’s over the moon. There’s only one problem: Emerald is allergic to cats, so Odelia is forced to leave her menagerie at home, something Max and the others are not happy about. And then the fun-filled weekend getaway takes a turn for the morbid when one of Emerald’s celebrity guests ends up dead in a suspected suicide.

Gran doesn’t believe the woman killed herself, and decides to take matters into her own hands by inviting both herself and the cats to Emerald’s Hamptons home to conduct her own investigation. Meanwhile Max has bigger fish to fry when he discovers a devastating secret from the past—one that makes him question Odelia’s fitness as a cat owner…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*B**ottling It (A Wayfair Witches' Cozy Mystery #1) *













Wanda Wayfair is a bit of a late starter.

At almost twenty-one she still hasn't received her magical powers, and she's running out of time. But that doesn’t bother Wanda. Much. Not when she can spend all of her time in the human world and pretend that her coven doesn’t exist. But when Wanda takes a job at Berrys' Bottlers, working with the handsome Will Berry and his unpleasant Aunt Alice, she soon realises that she's a lot closer to the magical world than she thought.

All over Dublin, humans are murdering witches. When asked why, all they'll say is, 'I dunno why I done it.' But Wanda thinks she does know why they’ve done it – and hopefully she’ll receive her power in time to help her coven discover the truth.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A Fresh Beginning & Murder (The Prairie Crocus Cozy Mystery Series Book 1)*













*Book 1 of the Prairie Crocus Cozy Mystery Series.
Clean, wholesome fun (& murder) for all ages!*

When Claudia Porter inherits a rundown farmhouse in a quaint prairie town, she hopes it will provide her with the fresh start she so desperately needs. Except then she discovers a body. Before she knows it, she’s the prime suspect in a mysterious murder. She’s desperate to restore the old fixer upper - and her reputation. All she has to do is try to get along with her notoriously grouchy handyman… and solve a murder. Easy, right?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*L**ast Breath (Sam Archer Book 8 )*













_When is violence necessary?_

A Federal manhunt is underway across the United States. A sniper has killed three people in three different cities during the last seventy two hours and he’s gone to ground somewhere in Washington D.C. No-one can find him, and riots have erupted on the streets in response to the shootings.

The lead suspect is a police officer.

As the search for the cop intensifies, the violence engulfing the U.S capital means nowhere and no-one is safe, especially the police, who are being targeted by rioters and gangs are making the most of the opportunity and taking over the streets. With the killer on the loose, individuals are taking the law into their own hands. A fourteen year old boy moves through the riot zone, determined to find the killer. A reporter tries to make her way into the city despite the rioting, wanting to get to the suspect before anyone else.

And NYPD Detective Sam Archer arrives in the city visiting family.

Or so it would appear.

In the eighth instalment of the Sam Archer thriller series, the young NYPD cop finds himself drawn into a situation far beyond his control, in a city being torn apart by rioting and violence. Forced to fight or die and to protect others in danger on the streets, his focus is reduced to the absolute, most basic human instinct: survive.

And as long as Archer has breath in his lungs, he can still fight back.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*N**apoleon and Marie-Louise: The Second Empress *













‘Arch-duchesses have always been disastrous for France’, Napoleon once remarked.

Yet in 1810 he married the Arch-duchess Marie Louise, the eighteen-year-old daughter of his persistent enemy, the Emperor of Austria.

On the 5 January, 1810, she had read in the newspapers of the act of separation between Napoleon and his wife and wrote to her father, ‘I must admit, dear Papa, that I am very disturbed by this news.’ And to her friend Victoria de Poutet she wrote the next day, ‘I pity the unfortunate woman on whom his choice falls; that will certainly put an end to her fine days.’

Though their union was a political expedient, Napoleon lived happily and proudly with ‘my good Louise’ until defeat sent him to Elba and she returned to Vienna, to become eventually the sovereign of an Italian duchy.

Alan Palmer gives the first detailed portrait of this extraordinary episode in Europe’s history.

He traces the changing fortunes of France and Austria through the years of Napoleonic ascendancy and its eventual eclipse.

By using extracts from Louise’s letters and travel diaries, he throws light on the conflicting worlds and torn loyalties which perplexed France’s young, and often courageous, Empress.

Personal touches are many and amusing, as in Louise’s letters to her mother telling of their travels through sleet and rain and miles and miles of muddy roads. Overnight stops were made at wayside taverns ill-suited for families of distinction — one evening there was an insect hunt in an infested bedroom, with Louise claiming than she had swatted the largest bug of all, whom she dubbed ‘Napoleon’.

Alan Palmer also examines the controversial years in which their son was raised to manhood in Vienna while Louise, with her secret second family, reigned in Parma as a benevolent Duchess, whose cultural legacy has survived into the twenty-first century.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Navypedia's Fighting ships of the world since 1990. Signal volume. Abkhazia - Albania*













Books of the series contain information about all fighting ships and boats served, built or ordered since 1990. The articles contain information about the dates of building, decommissioning, renaming and renumbering of ships, their performance characteristics, modernizations, and the most important service events. The articles are accompanied by a large number of illustrations. Signal volume is dedicated to the Navies of Abkhazia and Albania, as the first navies in the alphabetical list.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**oe the Line (Beginning to Endex Book 1) *













The transformation process from a young adult to a military Soldier is intense. Can you imagine one day you are walking the streets of Chicago alone, and the next you are marching on a military training base with a platoon of other recruits?
Connect with Steven A. Goode on his journey throughout his basic training experience. Take every step with him while he fights for the life he wants to live. Observe his fears, pain, and confusion firsthand while he interacts with Drill Sergeants, other trainees, but most importantly, himself.
Soldiers and their personal lives are often shielded away from the world. This narrative non-fiction novel will inspire, teach, and give everyone a realistic insight into the life of a Soldier. In addition, Active duty military personnel and Veterans will take great pride in reading and reminiscing about their own basic training encounters. Now is the time for you to see the hidden truths to what it takes to transform a person into a Soldier!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Wave at Hanging Rock: A psychological thriller with soul... (The Sinister Coast Collection) *













Natalie, a young doctor, sees her perfect life shattered when her husband is lost at sea. Everyone believes it’s a tragic accident. But a mysterious phone call prompts her to think otherwise. She sets out on a search for the truth.

Jesse, a schoolboy, is moved half way around the world when his father is blown up in a science experiment gone wrong. 

Two seemingly unconnected tales. But how they come together will have you turning the pages late into the night. And the twist at the end will leave you reeling.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Game You Played: A Chilling Psychological Thriller *













_*The Chilling Amazon Chart-topper. If you enjoyed 'THE PUSH' by Ashley Audrain, you'll love THE GAME YOU PLAYED*

It's a blindingly hot summer._ International visitors surge into Sydney's Darling Harbour. Two-year-old Tommy is sailing his toy boat in the park there with his mother Phoebe. Tommy vanishes into thin air. The following winter, _taunting notes written as nursery rhymes begin arriving at his parents' home_.

_*Little Boy Blue, where did you go? Who led you away? Only I know . . . .*_

The police believe the messages are just a cruel prank. But Phoebe becomes obsessed with tracking down the writer of the rhymes. Her marriage ends up shattering.

*When the shocking identity of the writer is discovered, Phoebe's desperate race for the truth has only just begun.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*N**ow You Don't See Me (Michelle Watson Thriller Book 1) *













*Could a billionaire industrialist be an eco-terrorist?*

The most extreme measure anyone could take to slow climate change is by greatly reducing the number of humans on Planet Earth. CIA Case Officer Michelle Watson is given a new assignment when the CIA hears whispers of conversation that an industrialist has decided to destroy the world's oil fields to reduce carbon emissions.

Michelle Watson was critically injured in the line of duty as a policewoman and discovered a special talent after she was resuscitated. She could teleport herself anywhere on earth. She looked for a place to do good with her talent. She decided on the CIA, where she could serve a worldwide role.

For five years, she'd worked without a partner rescuing Americans in tight situations. She's given a new assignment when the CIA hears rumors about a powerful industrialist. Michelle and fellow operative Jason are assigned to investigate if the rumor is true.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Raina Sun Mystery Box Set Vol 1 (Books 1-3): A Chinese Cozy Mystery (A Raina Sun Mystery)*













This set includes the first 3 books in the Raina Sun Mystery Series. For readers who like cozy mysteries, quirky characters, a dash of humor, and Chinese-American culture.

*Raining Men and Corpses*

Graduate student Raina Sun is on a quest to collect an outstanding loan from her college advisor. When she stumbles on his dead body, she becomes the prime suspect. And the only man she ever loved reappears as the lead detective and wants to reignite their passion (or at least he's sending out smoke signals). She must summon her sleuthing skills to find this cunning killer before she becomes the next victim. There's no place for an amateur when it comes to murder...


*Gusty Lovers and Cadavers*

Graduate student Raina Sun thought she knew what she was getting herself into when she volunteered to take the new foreign exchange student shopping on the last weekend before Christmas. But between a riot for the last hot toy, an abandoned baby, and a dead body, the holiday turns into a season for mayhem. She must summon her sleuthing skills to protect this baby and track down a hidden killer before she becomes the victim. There's no place for an amateur when it comes to murder...


*Breezy Friends and Bodies*

Raina Sun is cleaning her grandma's house in San Francisco in preparation for Chinese New Year when she finds her deceased grandfather's secret journal. When she loses it in a mugging incident and her grandfather's BFF dies under mysterious circumstances, she is drawn into another murder investigation. She must summon her sleuthing skills to find this skulking killer before she becomes the next victim.There's no place for an amateur when it comes to murder...


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Strait Over Tackle: a Flip-Flop Detective novel (The Flip Flop Detective Book 1)*













*Rule #1 - Only be where flip-flops can be worn.*

Former deputy Sam Strait lives his life by a particular set of rules. They provide him freedom to do the things he wants where he wants with whom he wants. For a single man in his mid-thirties, things couldn’t get any better. Then why isn’t he happier?

When Sam returns home for the summer, he discovers a stranger dead in his boat. With cops and reporters crawling over his property, gone are the usual plans of soaking up the sun and whiling away the days in the arms of a beautiful woman. Instead, Sam embarks on journey to solve the mysterious death.

Soon, he’s being followed, harassed, and assaulted by figures demanding the return of something he had no idea he possessed. Sam would have been better to stay away for the summer, but he couldn’t have. He had to return home. The rules demanded it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*THE CASE OF THE HEADLESS BILLIONAIRE a totally gripping, breathlessly twisty crime mystery (Detective Roper and Hooley Mysteries Book 1)*













*MEET YOUR NEW FAVOURITE DETECTIVE ODD COUPLE: DCI BRIAN HOOLEY AND CONSULTING INVESTIGATOR JONATHAN ROPER*

Please note this was previously published as _Going Underground_.

Billionaire philanthropist Sir James Taylor has been missing for three weeks.

*Then his headless torso turns up in the basement of a disused East London warehouse.*

How could someone so rich and famous disappear without a trace? And who would want to tear him limb from limb?

Chief Inspector Brian Hooley knows his Special Investigations Unit needs help if they’re to have any chance of catching this depraved killer.

*Enter Jonathan Roper.*

Roper is one of Scotland Yard’s top investigators — exceptionally clever and doggedly determined. His autism means he sees the world differently, and he’s always spotting things that no else can.

Hooley knows Jonathan Roper is the only man for the job. Roper swiftly unearths a gruesome snuff video from the dark web showing Sir James’s death in horrifying detail.

Then Roper is beaten to a bloody pulp on his own doorstep. *It’s a deadly warning from those who want their secrets kept hidden . . .

A FAST-PACED, TWISTING DETECTIVE MYSTERY THAT WILL HAVE YOU HOOKED.*

If you like _Sherlock_, _Elementary_, _Monk_ or _The Bridge_, you will love Michael Leese’s unique new detective odd couple. And if you enjoy David Baldacci, Ian Rankin, Angela Marsons, J.D. Kirk and Steve Parker, then this series is definitely for you.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*O**peration Backhander: 1944 Battle for Cape Gloucester (WW2 Pacific Military History Series Book 3) *













“_An outstanding description of a brutal battle.”_ – Reviewer

*A gripping insight into the war for New Guinea and the operation for Cape Gloucester.*

Determined to capture a pivotal island in their war against the Japanese, the US 1st Marine Division were faced with a challenging task – to land on the fortified peninsula of Cape Gloucester and capture its two vital airfields.

Taking the peninsula and the island of New Britain would give them a vital stepping stone in their campaign to push the Japanese out of New Guinea and the Bismarck Sea. Struggling through difficult terrain and enemy ambushes, the Marines fought their way to the heart of the peninsula and captured the airfields. Offering a fascinating insight into the often-gruesome battles which marked the Pacific Theater, _Operation Backhander _presents a captivating account of the Allies’ struggle against the Japanese army.

_A must-read for fans of WW2 pacific naval history books, this riveting book sheds light on the campaign to capture Cape Gloucester, giving a day-by-day look into the beach landings, the skirmishes, and the months-long operation to force the Japanese into retreat and take this pivotal stepping stone for themselves._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*Z**enith (The Interscission Project Book 1) *













Grounded after a rescue attempt in Earth orbit goes bad, Commander Martin Atkins of the Confederation Navy is approached by the Interscission Project, a consortium of civilian corporations on the verge of perfecting the technology to travel to another star. Despite his misgivings, the chance to get back in the pilot’s seat is too much to pass up, and he convinces his best friend and crewmate, Charles Davenport, to leave the military temporarily and join him as part of the crew of the Zenith, humanity’s first starship.

Edward Harlen is a brilliant young engineer, and a key player in the construction of the Zenith to take advantage of the untested technology of foldspace drive. But Edward has his own agenda in joining the project, and a bitterly personal score to settle with his boss, Trevor Sutton, a vendetta of which Trevor is entirely ignorant. But when Edward’s sister Stella enters the picture and manages to secure a position on the project, all of Edward’s careful plotting is upset, and she might spell the downfall not only of his plans for revenge, but of the entire Zenith mission.

The spark of attraction between Edward and Martin is a complication that Edward can’t afford, but of which he can’t let go. For Edward knows the secret at the heart of the Interscission Project, the hidden potential of the technology that in the wrong hands could become the ultimate assassin’s weapon: the ability to rewrite history, not just once, but many times. As an unseen enemy moves to destroy them, and the body count multiplies in their wake, Martin and Edward must choose whether they will allow the possibility of love to challenge their destinies, or will they instead take up arms in a war to control the most ancient and terrible power in the universe.

Time, itself.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*T**he Quantum Price: Ethan Price Book One *













*They stole his mind. They used him to kill.

Now they’ve lost control.


"Action packed from the very beginning and, quite frankly, hard to put down."
"Outstanding techno-thriller for SF fans!"
"Jason Bourne meets Ghost in the Shell."
"The best embodiment of what a robot culture looks like after fifty years that I have read."
"Murdock has clearly done the solid scientific research to create a believable cyberpunk future and guide his plot through a myriad of twist and turns."*


_When a man wakes up face-down in the middle of a garbage dump, he naturally has a few questions.
Why is he in a hand-tailored suit with a bullet hole in his back? Why are there homicidal robots trying to kill him? Why can’t he remember his own name?
*And how did he get so good at killing?*
But the more he learns, the less he likes—and the more he starts to think this will end very, very badly. With a faceless organization hunting him, bloody flashbacks haunting him, and an intriguing new companion helping him, the clock is ticking on whether he can escape his past before it devours him.
Will he recover his memories before it’s too late, or be forced to become a pawn for the forces hunting him down?_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A**tlantis Gate: A Novel of Time Travel and Alternate Worlds *













“Some say the world will end in fire, some say in ice.” Thus Robert Frost warns President Kennedy about the Shadow, before departing on a classified mission on the first nuclear submarine, the USS Nautilus. Past and present collide in this thriller.

In the present, on the Nazca Plain in Chile, an old woman has been studying ancient lines in the ground for decades. Now she finally understands their terrifying message.

In 480 BC, King Leonidas leads 300 Spartans to Thermopylae to try to delay the massive Persian Army. Known only to the King, they have an even more important mission: to escort and protect a powerful priestess to a mystical gate through which she can travel to help save the world. It’s a mission for which Leonidas will gladly sacrifice his own, and his men’s lives.

In the present, tremors deep inside the Earth threaten the world. Eric Dane races against time to find the key to stopping this assault from the dark Shadow. He must reach across time to the Spartans and the priestess they escort to find the key to this defense.

And in doing so, he must travel to the Space Between, the boundary between our world, and the world of the Shadow.

#1 Bestselling series in both the U.S. and U.K. Over 1 million sold.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*P**rediction: Murder: The Fool *













After returning to her hometown, inheriting her late cousin’s estate, and solving a mystery, Harper Kagel was ready for some rest and relaxation. When some friends from her Cold Case Club make plans to head to a nearby bed and breakfast, Harper looks forward to a few days in the lap of luxury.

The secret crime solving society no sooner leaves the Steepwick town limits when there’s a development in an age-old cold case. Their excitement over the possibility of solving this mystery pales in comparison to something else–a murder in their backyard.

Promises of days lounging by the pool give way to sleuthing as the intrepid group takes on the challenge of finding a killer. Once she returns home, Harper has the added pressure of sensing the presence of her ancestors in her newly inherited home.

But what are the ancestors trying to tell her? And will it cause a rift with the newly regenerated relationship she has with her ex?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*An Aero Island Christmas Mystery: A Danish Cozy Mystery (The Homeswappers Book 3)*













*In the depths of the Nordic winter, the beautiful Island of Aero is steeped in pre-Christmas cheer and Danish hygge. But in one dark and forbidding attic, a gruesome secret waits to be discovered.*

Two Italian sexagenarians and a stubborn, loveable Basset Hound are travelling across the sea to the historic town of Ærøskøbing. The ever-positive Dora is clasping her hands in delight at the prospect of their latest homeswap; her more feisty friend Etta is picking a fight with an equally belligerent Danish woman; and Leon? Well, Leon is saving a small child from certain death. Just another day in the life of a brave and noble dog.

Little do the three travellers know just how significant the people they meet during the ferry crossing are going to become over the next couple of weeks. As Aero rises before them from the Baltic Sea, an unsolved murder, a mythical treasure, an unrequited love and a bitter family feud await them. Can the analytical Etta, empathetic Dora and sharp-nosed Leon finally lay the dead to rest and lead the living to the happiest of Christmases? And who is destined to receive the most precious gift of all?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*S**amantha Moon: Including Books 1-4 in the Vampire for Hire Series (The Samantha Moon Series Book 1) *













*Boxed set of four #1 bestselling "Vampire for Hire" mystery novels, starring Samantha Moon―mother, wife, private investigator... vampire!

MOON DANCE (Vampire for Hire #1)*
Six years ago federal agent Samantha Moon was the perfect wife and mother, your typical soccer mom with the minivan and suburban home. Then the unthinkable happens, an attack that changes her life forever. And forever is a very long time for a vampire. Now the world at large thinks Samantha has developed a rare skin disease, a disease which forces her to quit her day job and stay out of the light of the sun. Working the night shift as a private investigator, Samantha is hired by Kingsley Fulcrum to investigate the murder attempt on his life, a horrific scene captured on TV and seen around the country. But as the case unfolds, Sam discovers Kingsley isn't exactly what he appears to be; after all, there is a reason why he survived five shots to the head.

*VAMPIRE MOON (Vampire for Hire #2)*
Samantha finds herself hunting down a powerful crime lord and protecting an innocent woman from her ruthless ex-husband―all while two very different men vie for her heart. And as the stakes grow higher and her cases turn personal, Samantha Moon will do whatever it takes to protect the innocent and bring two cold-blooded killers to justice―her own brand of justice.

*AMERICAN VAMPIRE (Vampire for Hire #3)*
Samantha receives a heartbreaking phone call from a very unlikely source: a five-year-old girl who's been missing for three months. Now on the hunt, Sam will use her considerable resources―including her growing supernatural abilities―to locate the missing girl before it's too late. And as she gets closer and closer to the horrible truth, she receives devastating news on the home front. Now with her world turned upside down, Samantha Moon is forced to make the ultimate choice of life and death.

*MOON CHILD (Vampire for Hire #4)*
Samantha is faced with an impossible decision―a decision that no mother should ever have to make. A decision that will change her life, and those she loves, forever. And through it all, Sam finds herself in a lethal game of vampire vs. vampire as a powerful―and desperate―enemy will stop at nothing to claim what he most desires.

_Also included:_

*CHRISTMAS MOON (Vampire for Hire #4.5)*
Now with Christmas just around the corner, Samantha finds herself taking on a very strange case. A mysterious family treasure has been stolen, something priceless that's been passed down through the generations, something buried in secrets.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Backlist (Bricks & Cam Jobs Book 1) *













*A Bricks & Cam Job #1*

When the mob finds itself on hard times and has to lay people off, the boss decides to give two different hitters separate lists of “overdue accounts” — a backlist — to see who distinguishes themselves enough to remain on the payroll. The sharp-tongued Bricks and the hapless, eager to please Cam find themselves faced with challenges they never imagined when they got into the business.

*But there’s no other choice than to settle out the names on… The Backlist.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Hugo Xavier Series: Book 1-3 (The Hugo Xavier Box-set 1)*













*REVENGE*

_They shot his brother. Now he’s going to make them pay._

Ex-Special forces Hugo Xavier is thrown into the fray when his twin brother is shot. As he hunts the assassin, he must confront a culprit with motives that extend beyond his brother to a deadlier conspiracy that could ravage the world. Hugo is thrown into an international conspiracy where nothing is as it seems, and he must use all means to survive.

*SHADOW GAMES*

_They thought they could get away with murder. He’ll make them regret it._

A burglary with unfathomable consequences - A powerful man on the verge of losing it all. When evidence of the terrible past of one of the most powerful industrial leaders in Sweden is stolen during a burglary, Hugo Xavier is hired to contain the damage. As he races to retrieve the stolen material, he is given thirty-six hours before the secrets are revealed to the world. At the same time, a ruthless conglomerate pulls the strings to destroy one of their most feared competitors. But nothing is as it seems, and Hugo and his team are quickly drawn into a world where shadows rule and death lurks behind every turn.

*THE SPANIARD*

_They thought they could kill without impunity. He’ll hunt them down_

A legendary assassin driven mad with grief. When the loved ones of one of the most mystical assassins in the world, the Spaniard, is killed, he plans a terrible revenge on those responsible. Hugo Xavier, an ex-military from the Swedish special forces, is forced to leave his wife and newborn child in order to stop the maelstrom of destruction left by the Spaniard in his quest for revenge. At the same time, a brutal, global conglomerate sees an opportunity to take over one of their competitors when the Spaniard wreaks havoc.

Hugo and his team must move with lightning speed in order to stop both the Spaniard and the conglomerate before more innocent lives are lost.

*Fans of Mark Greaney, Jack Mars, Gregg Andrew Hurwitz, and Brad Taylor will love the Hugo Xavier thriller series.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*G**alaxy Run: A Sci-Fi Thriller (Gunn and Salvo Book 1) *













*TWO (MOSTLY) HONEST BOUNTY HUNTERS. ONE UNIMAGINABLE ALIEN SECRET.

When deep space bounty hunters Gunn and Salvo *chase down a teenager linked to the catastrophic loss of a space station, everything about the job feels off.

For starters, the stolen ship is full of priceless treasures from humanity's lost past.

And then there's the target itself. It ain't quite human, at least not like anybody has seen before.

But the biggest red flag of them all? Honest people are lying.

So Gunn and Salvo do the one thing they swore they would never do on a job: Get curious.

Before they know it, they're the ones on the run with a bounty on their heads ... and the fate of humanity in their hands.

_*Galaxy Run* is a sci-fi thriller featuring a pair of unforgettable bounty hunters, a not-so-innocent teenager, and a sadistic enemy hellbent on destruction._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*F**riendly Fire: A Sci-Fi Thriller (Gunn and Salvo Book 2) *













*For deep space bounty hunters Gunn and Salvo,* things are going from bad to worse.

Ren seems to be trapped in Grey's ship and the only help they can find is an old friend of Salvo with a checkered past.

And speaking of old friends, the contract out on them is attracting attention from all their old running buddies.

It's getting ugly in more ways than one. Then again, maybe that's just the way they like it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*C**alypso End: A Sci-Fi Thriller (Gunn and Salvo Book 3) *













*While Gunn and Salvo try to learn more about their ancient enemy,* things are going from bad to worse.

Even as they find themselves on a strange world with its own set of rules and competing factions, back on Illium Eldridge is fighting to save the population from the menace that Gray has brought.

As time runs out, the chances of success for either group dwindles. Meanwhile an entirely new menace is gathering force.

Can anyone survive what is coming?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*W**itch Hunt (Wicked Witches of Shadow Woods Book 1) *













Reva Brennan is a *witch* unlike any other.

She owns The Dimidio Inn, a *haunted hotel* that’s been in her family for generations.

With her best friends, Cyrus the Victorian ghost, and Pistol, a *snarky tabby kitten* that will never grow up, at her side, life is pretty good.

That is until a dead body turns up at the cemetery next door to the inn. A dead body in a cemetery might not sound so bad, but this one was *murdered*.

An *arrow to the heart* took out Burton Crabb, the owner of Terror Tales, a local ghost tour company.

*Detective Matt Carver* pegs Reva’s Aunt Alva as the prime suspect in the killing, so Reva’s got to pull out all of the stops to clear her Auntie’s name.

It doesn’t help that Aunt Alva fought with the deceased over his *disrespect* of the cemetery’s inhabitants.

Can Reva find the killer and keep her beloved Aunt out of *prison*? Or is she walking right into a killer’s deadly snare?

Come along as Reva and friends solve this crime *one spell at a time*.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*F**ly Me to the Moon: A Sylvia Stryker Space Case Mystery *












*“Although I like to watch sci-fi, I'm not much into reading it, with a few exceptions. This book was one of those exceptions. It's as if Star Trek married a cozy...very well done! Read and enjoy!”* – _Sharyn, Goodreads_

*Sylvia Stryker wants a job on a cruise ship. A family scandal led to a white lie. Will a dead body in her ward change the trajectory of her life?*

Sylvia Stryker used to help run her parents’ dry ice farm, until her dad's arrest nearly left them bankrupt. But after finagling a job on board an outer space cruise ship, she's ready to explore all that outer space has to offer. With a private room in the staff quarters, her robot cat by her side, and the responsibilities of uniform management, Sylvia is thrilled to return to work – until she discovers the second navigation officer dead in the inventory closet.

Neptune, the head of ship security, finds Sylvia's presence to be the most suspicious part of the incident; that's what happens when you hack your way into a last-minute job opportunity! But despite his efforts to pin the murder on Sylvia, she won't accept how the clues are unfolding. And if Sylvia doesn’t expose the murderer on the cruise, then she’ll never learn the truth about her family.

_Fly Me to the Moon _is the quirky first novel featuring uniform lieutenant Sylvia Stryker. If you like unique characters, delightful plots, and cool futuristic fashion, or read cozy favorites like Dakota Cassidy or Joanne Fluke, you'll love Diane Vallere's entertaining interstellar series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Six Paws Under: Psychic Sleuths and Talking Dogs (A Jaz and Luffy Cozy Mystery Book 7)*













*One island. Eleven Strangers. One Murder.*

Eager to try her hand at an exciting televised game show, amateur sleuth Jasmine and her faithful companion Luffy are back at it again when they pit their skills against eleven fellow competitors on the hunt for a hidden treasure. Jasmine needs the prize money to fund her budding PI business… provided nobody else gets to it first.

But things soon take a darker turn when one of the competitors meets an untimely demise. Jasmine knew the competition would be fierce – but could it really drive someone to murder?

With the cameras trained on her every move and the remaining competitors still vying to claim the grand prize for themselves, Jasmine must juggle her desire to win the competition with her determination to solve the case. Can Jasmine and Luffy manage to find the truth? Or will the prize – and the culprit – slip away from them?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*D**ead Man's Trail: Psychic Sleuths and Talking Dogs (A Jaz and Luffy Cozy Mystery Book 10) *













*Deep in the wilderness, murder awaits…*

Jasmine imagined a relaxing camping trip along the beautiful White Mountain trail would be the perfect way to take a break and forget about the murder investigations plaguing her life. However, she can’t shake the feeling that something is wrong—and when she experiences a harrowing vision soon after embarking on her trip, her suspicions are confirmed.

After she and her group stumble upon shocking new information about a long-lost cold case, Jasmine’s hopes of a quiet getaway are crushed. Isolated from the outside world and armed only with her wits, she becomes determined to solve the murder—but it quickly becomes clear that somebody is hell-bent on stopping the truth from ever being brought to light…

As the weather turns sour and tensions rise within her group, Jasmine scrambles to unmask the killer and identify the elusive threat that haunts her visions. Is a mysterious killer lurking on the mountainside? Or does someone in her group harbor a dark secret?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*B**ody in the Books: A Nora Jones Mystery (Nora Jones Mysteries Book 1) *













*Sometimes, owning a bookstore can be murder.*

When Nora Jones inherits a dusty old bookshop from her estranged uncle, she moves to St. Augustine to tie up loose ends and maybe learn a bit about the man she never knew.

Only what first appeared to be a heart attack turns out to be murder, and there’s no shortage of suspects. The detective assigned to the case might be handsome and charming, but Nora’s convinced he’s chasing down the wrong lead.

With her newly-inherited Greyhound named Margo and a quirky band of friends in tow, Nora decides to track down the killer. She finds herself in a race to solve the murder before she becomes the next body in the books.

_Body in the Books_ is the first installment of the Nora Jones lighthearted mystery series. Fans of Stephanie Plum, Nancy Drew, or Scooby Doo won’t want to miss this humorous whodunit novella.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*F**ields' Guide to Adventure Box Set: Books 1 - 3 *













*Fields' Guide to Abduction*

Poppy Fields has a movie-star mother, 84 million Instagram followers, paparazzi following her every move, and a problem. Her Mexican vacation just went sideways (abducted-by-a-drug-lord sideways).Suddenly her life resembles one of her mother’s movies, except the bullets are real, people are dying, and there’s no guarantee of a happy ending.

Surrounded by trained killers and unsure who she can trust, only one thing is certain—if Poppy doesn’t escape, this vacation will be her last.

*Fields' Guide to Assassins*

Poppy Fields, Hollywood IT girl extraordinaire, accompanies her A-list mother to Paris, and why not? It’s PARIS!

What her mother doesn’t know is Poppy’s on assignment. Her mission? To help bankrupt a drug cartel. To do that, she must access encrypted account numbers, evade a drug lord with a grudge, dodge a Russian oligarch, and align herself with a man who looks like a Norse god. Oh, and there’s that plot—the one to launch a massive attack on the City of Lights.

If Poppy’s not careful, La Vie en Rose might just turn funereal black.

*Fields' Guide to VooDoo*

Laissez les bon temps rouler!

The pleasure of your company is requested at the most over-the-top wedding New Orleans has ever seen…

When Poppy Fields, Hollywood IT girl and super-secret agent, agreed to be a bridesmaid, she anticipated gallons of Sazerac, memorable parties and handsome groomsmen. Instead, she’s dodging bullets.

Juggling wedding showers, exploding buildings, picnics, black magic, lunches in the Vieux Carré, and murder can be tough on a girl. Good thing Thor is there to escort her—until he disappears.

Poppy must outwit smugglers primed to flood the U.S. with a dangerous new drug (one Poppy knows all too well), save Thor, and get to the church


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Fear In Her Eyes (Ian Quinn Book 1) *













What if everything you believed about the worst event in your life was a lie?

Ian Quinn’s day begins with an anonymous death threat, but that’s not entirely unusual in his line of work as a court-ordered child protection officer. The frustrated parents of his clients often need someone to lash out at — and Ian makes sure that he is the easiest target.

But the threat is nothing compared to the envelope stuffed into his hand by a foul-smelling vagrant who mutters the cryptic message, “He says he’s sorry” before scurrying away.

The envelope with his name scrawled across the front contains a lone visitor’s pass to the Oregon State Penitentiary, and the accompanying message fills Ian’s heart with both terror and revulsion.

The author of the note destroyed Ian’s life. In the blink of an eye, this drunk-driving scum took the most precious thing in Ian’s life.

Worst of all, Ian had watched it happen.

And now the bastard wants to see him.

The message is short. Only seven words.

I was paid to kill your daughter.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*N**ight on Fire (Violet Darger FBI Mystery Thriller Book 6) *













*Fire crawls up the sides of the church. The orange glow thrashes. Blackens the siding. Climbs up onto the steeple. The flames close in on the wedding party trapped inside.*

When a serial arsonist terrorizes Los Angeles County, FBI profiler *Violet Darger* heads to California to investigate. The fires keep coming faster. The body count rises, and the threat hangs over the city as thick as the smog.

The case file is brutal -- stuffed with photographs of charred bodies, human faces melted beyond recognition. And when Darger gets up close to the crimes, the real thing, that sense of savagery only intensifies.

*What kind of a person could carry out such cruelties? Understanding the warped psychology will be the key to solving the case.*

The suspect seems hellbent on creating a spectacle. Bigger targets. More deaths. He treats setting fires like a Hollywood special effects sequence, like he's building up to the shocking finale.

*Watch the city burn. It's entertainment.*

And there's one more factor complicating the investigation: Autumn is settling in over Southern California. The leaves are changing color, and the Santa Ana winds have begun to change directions. The Hollywood Hills are ripe for a forest fire. The arsonist means to make it the biggest one yet.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*G**ia: Books 1-10: A Gia Santella Crime Thriller Boxset *




  









*TEN VIGILANTE JUSTICE CRIME THRILLERS*

More than 1,000 pages of fast-paced, edge-of-your-seat, gripping thrillers with a flawed but big-hearted vigilante heroine who loves nothing better than kicking butt and taking names for those who can't do so themselves.

*It’s time for the hunted to become the hunter …*

After learning her parents’ untimely deaths were the work of a murderer, free-spirited heiress Gia Santella reinvents herself as a vigilante warrior for justice.

With tens of thousands of books sold, the Gia Santella Crime Thriller series will make you stay up all night, ditch your chores, and sneak off to binge read!

_“Once you start reading, you can’t stop.”_

With 13 books already published save money now by getting the first ELEVEN edge-of-your-seat PAGE-TURNING NOVELS in this omnibus edition at a steep discount. Bonus: This boxed set contains books 1-10 in the series PLUS the bonus novella, Lone Raven, unavailable for sale anywhere else.

_If you like take-charge heroines, rip-roaring thrillers, and gritty dramas, you’ll love Kristi Belcamino’s tales of revenge in this USA TODAY bestselling series._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*B**ACKTRACK *













Backtrack is a fast-paced, action-packed, spy-fi novel that mixes the wonder of time travel with the horror of terrorism. Its short-chapter style makes for easy and enjoyable reading.

When our hero is mysteriously given a device allowing the bearer to travel back in time, he inherits the dubious task of preventing the United States from suffering a terrorist attack of cataclysmic proportions. With this device, and a few other tricks up his armor-protecting sleeve, he must backtrack through a myriad of dangerous situations to discover the cause of the disaster. But finding the cause is only half the problem...he must prevent it.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*R**ewind (I, Charlie Book 1) *













*What cost will a man bear to keep his paradise, and his love, safe?*
When Charlie, an outlaw from modern life, wakes up to find himself in the last ice age, his pockets are empty save for a pack of cigarettes and a lighter.

Adopted by a tribe who find him on the freezing tundra, he is for the first time in his life part of a family. He falls in love with the chief’s daughter, but she is already the object of a murderous obsession by a man who doesn't take kindly to Charlie's interest.

*A violent revenge is plotted. If Charlie is to save the tribe, he must put aside his own selfish interests. And with Charlie, that’s easier said than done. . .*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Middle Finger of Fate (The Trailer Park Princess Book 1)*












When Salem Grimes stumbles onto a dead body on her way to an AA meeting, she does what any self-respecting Christian would do—freaks out and screeches words that would make Jesus blush. However, learning her ex-husband, Tony, stands accused of the murder spurs Salem into action. Eager to help, she makes the bold decision to investigate the case as an amateur sleuth. What she lacks in skills, qualifications, or a general clue on how to find, well, clues, she makes up for with the genuine desire to help. With her octogenarian best friend, Viv, and beloved dog, Stump, by her side, can Salem’s faith lead her to answers that will clear Tony’s name? Or will this be one more element of her life she has boggled up? From USA Today and Wall Street Journal Bestseller Kim Hunt Harris comes a hilarious and heartfelt mystery full of side-splitting laughs and shocking twists!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Penitent Priest: A Contemporary Small Town Mystery Thriller (The Father Tom Mysteries Book 1) *













*My wife died in my arms, the victim of a nameless killer's bullet. I should have died with her. But God had other plans for me.

Fifteen years later, I'm back where it all happened. I just want to forget, but the past won't leave me alone.

Now, I'm asking a woman who I left broken-hearted twenty years before to catch my wife's killer.

I'm Father Tom Greer, a Catholic priest, and I'm playing with fire.*

Enjoy this first book in a new series featuring Father Tom, a 21st Century Father Brown.

_This is a new edition of the original book published in May, 2020. The whodunit remains the same, but the backstories and subplots have been revised._


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*S**outhern Magic (Sweet Tea Witch Mysteries Book 1) *













*It only takes a second for life to go to heck-in-a-hand-basket!*


In less than twenty-four hours Pepper Dunn loses her job, her boyfriend, and her home.

It's the worst day of her life.

But when Pepper discovers she’s a witch and has inherited the most important store in the magical town of Magnolia Cove, Alabama, she’s as happy as a pig in mud.

Too bad the shop is a familiar pet store and Pepper doesn’t like animals—not even a teensy bit. Determined to sell the shop and get the heck out of town, Pepper’s plans go haywire when a local storeowner winds up dead and Pepper gets accused of murder.

Thrust into a magical mystery, Pepper teams up with a mysterious private detective and a cat so traumatized by the murder that she’s not talking—and that cat could hold the key to Pepper’s innocence.

Now Pepper must avoid trouble, solve the mystery, and placate her new grandmother, who keeps a strict ten p.m. curfew that’s enforced by the talking end of her shotgun.

Sounds like a simple day in the life—as if. Can Pepper solve the mystery or will she become the next victim of the Magnolia Cove murderer? And most importantly, will Pepper learn to love the animals she’s in charge of?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**og Groomer Mysteries: Books 1-5*













*Murder can be ruff...

...especially in small towns.*

When Amy Stewart gets dumped and moves back home to open a dog grooming shop with her Granny, she expects cute puppies and long walks on the beach…

…what she gets is murder, mystery, and, well, yeah, lots of cute puppies.

With every nosey neighbor in town watching her, this plucky 20-something does her best to rebuild her life and run her business without losing money. But far from enjoying the beautiful SoCal sunshine — hanging with her pups and eating good food — Amy pokes her nose where it is most definitely not wanted.

Into a murder investigation.

It’s not long before Amy gets targeted as a major suspect. But Amy and her grumpy Granny are smart and determined to solve the mystery. They won’t rest until the killer is behind bars, and they won’t stop no matter how dangerous their lives become.

(That’s really, really dangerous.)


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*G**ive Him The Ooh-la-la (Bennett Sisters Mysteries Book 3) *













*SOMETHING FOR EVERYONE--FESTIVITIES, FUN, FOOD, AND FRAUD!*

It’s Bridget Jones does Christmas in Manhattan--plus a dash of international espionage--in this *romantic cozy mystery *that mixes sisterly love with a world famous drag queen, a shameful family past, and *an irresistible French investigator.*

Christmas in the Big Apple promises to be especially festive, as all five Bennett sisters are in town for a very special occasion: *Annie, the oldest Bennett, is engaged at the tender age of fifty-five*—to a charming Scottish man who’s crazy about her.

But while Bohemian Annie is securely and happily in love with a devoted fiancé, Merle-in-the-middle is navigating the roller coaster of her own love life: Pascal, her one-time French summer fling, has unexpectedly flown to New York for the holidays—and now she’s waiting for him in the bustling lobby of the New York City Hilton Hotel, the very same venue as her family’s engagement festivities. Pascal says he’s come to see Merle (and her son, Tristan), and he’s staying in town through the New Year--but why? *A relationship ultimatum? Or is there something more mysterious in the works? Because Pascal is a very mysterious dude.*

On the walk back from engagement cocktails at a romantic bistro, Pascal asks Merle, Annie, and her fiance to accompany him to a little-known club where he promised his brother he’d look up a friend of his. Intrigued, Merle and company follow him to the village, where they’re treated to … a drag revue. Turns out the “friend” is a drag queen, a Marilyn Monroe look-alike who goes by the name Bosom Drearie. But later, Francie, the next-to- youngest Bennett sister, says she’s seen Bosom Drearie before –and she looked different from her sisters’ description—plus, Francie’d heard the performer got fired and had to reinvent herself. *That gets the sisters’ sleuth-sense up: Could it be the Bosom Drearie Pascal was searching for is an imposter? Perhaps a wanted one?*

The truth starts to come out when Pascal admits to Merle that Bosom Drearie is a person of interest to the French Police Nationale—and Merle begins to question his intentions. Is he in New York solely on police business? *But it may not be so simple—her own family may be involved.* She learns the French police are reopening the investigation into a defunct wine business once owned by her late husband's father—50 years after a questionable deal—and can’t help but worry her family’s shameful past is tied to her romantic interest... A romantic interest she can't seem to resist...

Festivities, fun, food, and fraud—not to mention mystery and romance—abound in this delicious holiday installment of the Bennett sisters’ cozy adventures.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*B**lack Diamond Death (Sloane Monroe Book 1) *













*Charlotte Halliwell has been keeping a deadly secret*.

Before she has the chance to reveal it, she's found dead. At first glance, it appears to be nothing more than an accident, until poison is found coursing through Charlotte's body.

Charlotte's sister Audrey hires Sloane Monroe, a sassy, headstrong private investigator to look into her sister's murder. As Sloane works to solve the case, a second body is found. With the killer aware that Sloane will stop at nothing to find him, he tracks her every move. Will Sloane uncover the truth before he strikes again?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*F**ly By Wire: A Jammer Davis Thriller*













*USA Today best-selling author

Winner of the Benjamin Franklin Award Silver Medal

The C-500 with its revolutionary fly-by-wire technology, had become the freight airframe of choice—until a routine delivery goes horribly wrong*

Falling like a stone from six miles up, a brand-new C-500 crashes in central France, killing two pilots aboard. With over one hundred C-500s in service around the world, interest is keen to get to the bottom of the mystery. When French officials take over this highly public investigation, they call in the best there is: they call Frank "Jammer" Davis.

A retired U.S. Air Force fighter pilot, Davis is part of the NTSB's "go team." With a reputation for getting things done—and for steamrolling anyone who gets in his way—Davis starts to dig.

But just as Davis starts his investigation, news of the crash is overshadowed by a more spectacular disaster: suicide bombers attack oil refineries across the world, sending governments and financial markets into a tailspin.

A relentless Davis keeps working, but when he finally uncovers the cause of the crash, and its terrifying connection to the terrorist attacks, it is a conspiracy of unthinkable proportions.

A conspiracy he might not be able to stop.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*B**attles of World War Two: 1939*













World War Two was the greatest conflict the World has ever seen. The loss of human life is unparalleled in human history. Between 75 to 85 million lives were lost in this devastating war, the vast majority being civilians. There were devastating bombing campaigns that destroyed entire cities, daring coastal raids, massive set piece battles, partisan resistance to occupation, and genocides.

Seventy-Six years have elapsed since the end of World War Two, yet this conflict still captivates the imaginations of millions of people throughout the globe. Hundreds of books pertaining to the war are purchased each year, many television shows and movies are produced portraying life during the war, and many video games are played that take place in real World War Two campaigns. Many libraries could be filled with books that tell the many stories of the war.

The intent of this book is not to tell a complete narrative of the war. Rather, I would like to focus on the land battles that claimed the lives of millions of people. This book will certainly not cover every detail of every battle and will most certainly be missing several smaller engagements that occurred during the war. However, I would like to offer a fairly complete overview of the many actions that made up World War Two.

Naval battles and air campaigns will be excluded from this book, unless they contain a fairly significant terrestrial component. Furthermore, the battles of the Second Sino-Japanese War, which lasted from 1937-1945, will be covered from September 1939 until the end of the war in 1945. Where possible, I will include battle maps and photos from the war.

This book will be broken up into multiple volumes, each covering one year of the war. Each volume will be broken up into campaigns and the battles will occur chronologically where possible. However, many battles occurred over the course of several months and it may make sense to tell the story of the entire battle before moving onto the next.

The year 1939 has often been overshadowed and overlooked in the retellings of World War Two. However, large scale and epic battles occurred between the Poles and the Germans during the Nazi Invasion of Poland. Furthermore, the Soviet Union invaded Poland and partitioned it between themselves, Germany, Slovakia, and Lithuania. The French also launched an offensive into Germany, while the Finns battled the Soviets during the bitter and cold Winter War. In the east, the Second Sino-Japanese War raged in Asia between the Japanese Empire and the Republic of China. This book is filled with the details of the battles that occurred during the year 1939.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Ninth District: An FBI Thriller (Book 1) *













*The Federal Reserve has never been robbed.*

Suspense, intrigue, and dazzling plot twists power this tale of an FBI special agent and rookie investigator racing through the darkest layers of Minneapolis to chase a sinister Federal Reserve robber.

FBI Special Agent Jack Miller, pulled into a high-profile case to mentor a new agent, finds himself in a clash with the toughest opponent of his career. The chase culminates in the bowels of the city, in the storm sewers and tunnels beneath The Ninth District Federal Reserve of Minneapolis.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**he Caliban Program (Eric Ritter Spy Thriller Book 1) *













Months after 9/11, a covert arm of the CIA summons young Lieutenant Eric Ritter to Pakistan. Al Qaeda holds an American operative, and Ritter’s history with the kidnapper is key to rescuing the operative before it’s too late.

While the CIA need Ritter’s help, they consider him an expendable asset and throw him into a battle he isn’t ready for. Deep inside a hostile city, Ritter will learn what it takes to fight the cloak and dagger war against a merciless enemy, or die trying.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*F**inding Home *












While safety and peace seem like they should be birthrights, some of us are born into situations that simply don't allow for these niceties. With a father who sold drugs and a mother who depended on them, the world felt anything but calm to author Matthew Chase. Growing up in one of the toughest parts of Philadelphia, Matthew learned things in his first few years of life that most of us never have to learn, like how to survive hunger when there's no food in the house and no one there to notice. . .how not to cry or show fear while being beat with a shoe by a foster parent. . .how to mask any signs of vulnerability when passing the dealers and gangsters on the street. . . or how to fight when one or a bunch of kids jump you on your way home from school. Somehow, Matthew knew he had a choice. He could conform to the status quo and become a victim of the mentality generated by this environment, or he could find a way to break free and build a different kind of life. Joining the U.S. military at age 18 as an exit route from what he'd known forever seemed like a promising solution, but it carried an exacting price tag of its own. Matthew's childhood began to seem like it had been easy compared to the brutality of training and fighting in Iraq while witnessing the slaying of friends who had become like brothers. Would Matthew ever find home? Follow the author's journey through seemingly endless challenges and failures to understand how these selfsame circumstances mold him into a mature and courageous man. In Finding Home, pain and heartbreak are transformed to what they truly are – stepping stones to ultimate strength and personal freedom.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**ragon Wars Collection: Books 1-5 : A Heroic Action-packed YA Epic Fantasy Adventure Quest Series *













The Sky Riders--the last force for good--are dying. Two gifted runaways must rise and become heroes. Because the dragon ruler of the frozen north is amassing an invincible dragon army to overtake the world.

Grey Cloak, a mysterious young elf, and his human blood brother, Dyphestive, escape their oppressors and stand in defiance of the onslaught of evil. With dark forces of unimaginable power determined to hunt them down, their battles take them through hills filled with bloodthirsty goblins and orcs, unforgiving wastelands and monsters, ancient dungeons ruled by the undead, and diabolical subterranean forces aplenty. It is a tale of strange monarchs and majesties, wily warriors, wizards, slayers, dragon riders, and thieves who must all join together in the world's gravest time of need.

*Amid conspiracies and deadly schemes, tragedy and betrayal, triumph and horror, the fate of the blood brothers, their comrades, and the survival of their world hang in the balance if they fail to secure victory in the perilous Dragon Wars.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*G**o With Grace (Selena Bailey Book 4)*













*A dangerous stalker. A desperate classmate. Will one young investigator risk everything to help a stranger in need?*

Selena Bailey returns in her senior year of college determined to keep her head down and out of other people's lives with the sole intent of keeping them safe and out of harm's way.

Selena is focused more than ever, with three major goals: graduate with her bachelor’s degree in Criminal Justice, obtain her Private Investigator’s license and find her late boyfriend, Brendon’s, killers.

Her plans are derailed when a desperate classmate approaches Selena for her help. At first, she refuses but Dillon is certain his life is in danger and provides Selena with proof. With no one else to turn to, Selena reluctantly takes the case.  

The investigation escalates quickly as Selena soon discovers the woman stalking Dillon is watching his, and now Selena’s, every move. 

Will Selena be able to save Dillon’s life and her own?

_Go With Grace_ is the fourth story, and first full-length novel, in the suspenseful Selena Bailey series. If you like thrilling twists, dark tension, and smart and driven women, then you'll love H.K. Christie's new thriller series.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*H**eat To Obsession *












*From the best-selling author of Pretty Killer, No Justice, and 12 comes Heat To Obsession, a delectable new stand-alone thriller by Nolon King.*

Superstar chef Amanda Byrd had it all -- a loving husband, two beautiful kids, and a critically-acclaimed restaurant -- until her epic meltdowns caused her marriage to implode. After a humiliating year of therapy and eating crow, her husband Mike has agreed to take her back, as long as she continues to keep her inner diva in check.

Amanda’s guilty secret: during that year of separation, she had an affair with the talented young chef, Noah, who worked in the hotel where she stayed after Mike kicked her out. Nothing serious, just a fling that she broke off as soon as Mike let her come home.

But her indiscretion comes back to haunt her when a Hollywood power couple offers Amanda her own cooking show -- with Noah as one of the cohosts. Her unsuspecting husband demands she say yes: Mike resents that Amanda’s restaurant doesn’t bring in what it used to, and private school for two kids isn’t cheap.

It’s soon clear that Noah hasn’t given up on luring Amanda back into his bed. He’s willing to destroy anything that stands between them: her family, her reputation, her career … and maybe her sanity.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*M**an In The Water (Jack and Stacey Green thrillers Book 1) *













THE FALL WAS JUST THE BEGINNING...

An attempted murder.
A missing spouse.
And an international conspiracy that could change the world.

Jack Green has always been skeptical of so-called facts. Though he's forced to confront the reality about his wife's recent cancer diagnosis, he puts his own needs aside to make the best of what may be their last vacation. But he's shocked to be rudely awoken in his stateroom, abducted by masked men and thrown off the cruise.

Plucked from the ocean's cold grip of death, he fears the worst when he learns his spouse has disappeared. But when he returns home to find his mother-in-law and son missing, his frantic search reveals a staggering secret he refuses to believe... until someone tries to kill him.

Can Jack uncover the conspiracy surrounding his family before the next attempt on his life succeeds?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*J**ourney into Eden: WWI Adventures in Mesopotamia (The Great War Series) *













_“Having served in Iraq, the comparisons to Wooten’s World War I experiences with my own were remarkable.” _– Reviewer

*Uncover a fascinating glimpse into WWI on the Mesopotamian front.*

Few people truly know about Iraq’s role in World War One. The stage of a desperate struggle against the Ottomans, the story of brave men who lived and served in this harsh landscape is often overshadowed by the battles in Europe and North Africa.

But now, this memoir explores the life and duty of Frank Wooten, an American, serving as a British officer in the Mesopotamian Motor Machine Gun Corps. Told with gripping detail and offering profound insights into the lesser-known and often-overlooked Middle Eastern theater, this book provides a unique perspective of the war to end all wars.

Recounting Frank’s daily life on the front, his duties throughout the war, and the incredible people he met along the way, _Journey into Eden_ is a fascinating book, perfect for anyone interested in the lesser-known stories of World War One, the history of the Iraq War, and the nature of life on the front.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*O**peration Galvanic: 1943 Battle for Tarawa (WW2 Pacific Military History Series) *













“_A terrific story of the American heroes who gave every ounce of their strength and courage to kick open the gate to Tokyo_.” – Reviewer

*Explore the battle for Tarawa in a fascinating new light.*

The war for the Pacific rages on. The US has set their sights on the Tarawa atoll – a small yet vital island which, if captured, would give the Allies a powerful stepping stone into the heart of Japanese waters and the rest of the Gilbert Islands. Through a coordinated assault of carefully planned beach landings, the Marines made their attack on November 20th, 1943 . . . and encountered a resistance so fierce and violent it shook the Allies to the core.

This gripping book provides a day-by-day account of this pivotal campaign, shedding light on a little-known part of the World War 2 conflict. Delving into the initial landing and the brutal struggle to seize the Japanese base of operations on Betio, _Operation Galvanic_ recounts the moments which turned the tide of the campaign and gave the Allies a major victory in the Pacific Theatre.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*N**aval Victories and Battles of the World War II: The military secrets of ancient times *













The Second World War claimed many human lives not only in land battles, but also in the seas and oceans. Huge ships and mighty squadrons have fought some of the largest sea battles in history.

In the book "Naval Victories and Battles of the World War II" we will look at the biggest naval battles of World War II and try to restore their scenarios, prehistory and consequences. In addition, we will focus on the tactics and strategies used by the fleet commanders to achieve victory.


Content:

The sinking of the French fleet at Oran in 1940
Attack on Pearl Harbor in 1941
Midway: "Naval Stalingrad" by Admiral Nimitz
The Great Battle of the Baltic Sea in 1941
Battle of Cape Esperance in 1942
The great war at shallow depths at the Sea of ??Azov
Four years of convoys. Longest battle of the war
The last battle for Guadalcanal in 1942
Night skirmish on Death Road in 1943
Battle of Leyte Bay in 1944
Battle of Okinawa and its aftermath
Battles in the Adriatic


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*B**loody Beaches : Marine Raiders in World War II (WW2 Pacific Military History Series) *













“_Great book for Marines, former Marines and history buffs!”_ – Reviewer

*A powerful account of the Marine Raiders during World War II*

Marine Raiders were special operations forces established during the Pacific campaign to conduct amphibious light infantry warfare. "Edson's" Raiders of 1st Marine Raider Battalion and "Carlson's" Raiders of 2nd Marine Raider Battalion were the first US special operations forces to form and see combat during World War II.

Despite the original intent for Raiders to serve in a special operations capacity, most combat operations saw the Raiders employed as conventional infantry. This, combined with the resentment within the rest of the Marine Corps that the Raiders were an "elite force within an elite force," led to the original Raider units being disbanded.

This narrative recounts the story of the Marine Raiders in vivid, gritty detail. Explore the fascinating feats of strategy, planning, and bravery, handing the Allies what would eventually become a victory over the Pacific Theater and an end to Imperialist Japanese expansion.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*N**o Diplomacy: Musings of an Apathetic Soldier *













*Everybody writes a hero story. Publicists describe them as gritty. Their authors undoubtedly write in standard form and recycled words: “Nothing could have prepared me for what happened next…”*

_No Diplomacy_ bucks this trend.

Unlike anything previously published, _No Diplomacy_ is the antithesis to a superhero story.

*It’s one you can’t unread.*

Narrated with the cynicism of an infantry soldier and provoked by the ubiquitous question, “Have you ever killed someone?” _No Diplomacy_ delivers an explicit documentation of a soldier’s experience in combat, that once you start, you will not put it down until it’s finished.

Written by a former Canadian infantry soldier, the direct language used in this first person narrative subjects the reader to an uncomfortably vulnerable account of events which took place during the summer of 2010 near Panjwayi District, Afghanistan.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*J**osie Marcus Mystery Shopper Volume One: Books 1-5 *













*THE FIRST FIVE BOOKS IN THE JOSIE MARCUS MYSTERY SHOPPER SERIES AVAILABLE IN A SINGLE BOX SET EDITION…

Dying in Style*

Josie’s excited about her latest assignment: mystery shopping the stores of handbag designer, Danessa Celedine. A stunning socialite who frequently makes headlines with her hot Russian lover, Serge, Danessa sells exquisite purses to the rich and famous for a small fortune. Unfortunately, the Celedine shops aren’t nearly as dazzling as their clientele and Josie’s negative report could kill a lucrative deal to sell the handbag empire. Danessa swears it will also cost Josie her career. Businesses often live and die by Josie’s reviews, but when Danessa and Serge are found murdered, she’s suddenly linked to an actual homicide…as chief suspect! Now, Josie will need all her secret shopper subterfuge to investigate the crimes, clear her name, and stop the killer from claiming another fashion victim.

*High Heels Are Murder*

Josie finally has her life back on track. Not only is the single mom dating the hottest barista in Maplewood, but her boss just assigned her a coveted gig—mystery shopping the Soft Shoe. The exclusive store is a shoe lover’s dream, but its top seller, Mel Poulaine, is a waking nightmare. His hands-on fascination with feet goes far beyond professional interest. Josie’s scathing report kills Mel’s career…but later that night, someone kills Mel himself. When Cheryl Malmy, daughter of Josie’s nosiest neighbor, becomes a suspect, Josie’s mom begs her to investigate. She’s shocked by what she uncovers. It turns out “Perfect Cheryl” has more than a few dirty secrets in her closet, drawing Josie deeper into the seedy suburban underbelly. But can she trip up a killer who always seems to be one step ahead?

*Accessory to Murder*

Josie has an eye for the finer things in life. Good thing her best friend Alyce Bohannon doesn’t mind sharing a taste of the high life in her posh gated community, Wood Winds. But when Alyce’s neighbor, well-heeled scarf designer Halley Hardwicke, is murdered, the neighborhood buzzes with ugly gossip. Talk is cheap…until the detectives begin questioning Alyce’s husband, Jake, about the crime. So Josie decides to do a little sleuthing of her own, going undercover in swanky suburbia to unravel the secrets of the cliquey Wood Winds wives, untangle Jake from the murder investigation, and uncover the truth before the killer snags another victim.

*Murder with All the Trimmings*

Josie’s latest mystery shopper report won’t help business at Naughty or Nice, Maplewood’s raunchy year-round Christmas store. But she can’t worry about work when her ex-dealer, ex-convict, ex-boyfriend, Nate Weekler, just came home for the holidays, prepared to fight Josie for custody of their daughter. Josie wishes he’d catch the next sleigh out of town, but instead, Nate is poisoned…and suddenly Josie is a person of interest. With Nate’s criminal past, he’d never make Santa’s “Nice” column, but his own list of enemies also includes plenty of “Naughties” who might want him dead. Josie will need her team of little helpers to wrap up this case, before the killer commits another holiday homicide.

*The Fashion Hound Murders*

Josie’s latest assignment is one for the dogs—literally! A pet store chain has hired Josie to mystery shop its stores and she discovers possible puppy mill suppliers. When a tipster is killed in a suspicious hit-and-run, Josie’s job suddenly gets a lot hairier. But she’s not ready to tuck her tail and run just yet. Using every bit of her secret shopper savvy, Josie must follow the designer dog trail to expose the illegal breeders, shutter the puppy mills, and finally collar the vicious killer on the loose.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*O**n the Border (A Samantha Church Mystery Book 5) *













When an anonymous, handwritten letter arrives at the newspaper with a whistleblower’s claim that his construction company is involved in murder, money laundering and harboring undocumented workers, reporter Samantha Church senses that another major news story is about to unfold.
Sam recruits cub reporter Hunter John Hollingsworth - an energetic, bilingual journalist eager to work on his first big story - to help her with the investigation. With the informer’s cousin missing and feared dead and a starting point of a seemingly inconspicuous cell phone store, Sam and Hunter are deeply drawn into the impending story.
But standing in the reporter’s way are villains with a sinister leader. They want nothing more than to protect the operation they’ve spent years building - and they’ll resort to any means necessary to keep their scheme alive.

Determined to expose the truth, Sam and Hunter follow a winding path of evil and hatred that threatens dire consequences for everyone involved.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*The Killing Game (An Alexa Chase Suspense Thriller—Book 1)*













THE KILLING GAME (An Alexa Chase Suspense Thriller—Book 1) is the debut novel in a new series by mystery and suspense author Kate Bold.

*Alexa Chase, 34, a brilliant profiler in the FBI’s Behavioral Analysis Unit, was too good at her job. Haunted by all the serial killers she caught, she left a stunning career behind to join the U.S. Marshals. As a Deputy Marshal, Alexa—fit, and as tough as she is brilliant—could immerse herself in a simple career of hunting down fugitives and bringing them to justice.*

But when a notorious serial killer escapes from a prison transport, it crosses the jurisdictions of the U.S. Marshals and the FBI’s BAU. The two departments are forced to come together on a new joint task force to hunt down the fugitive serial killer and bring him to justice. Alexa, to her dread, finds herself forced to confront the thing she fears the most—entering a killer’s mind. Doing so again, she knows, may just drag her down for good.

Alexa and her new partner, each territorial, don’t take well to each other. Between their tension and all the clues leading to dead ends and the bodies piling up on the killer’s spree, Alexa knows that she, up against a ticking clock, can’t afford to get this wrong. Especially when she realizes that she herself may be the next target. To find this diabolical killer, Alexa will have to do what she fears most—enter his twisted mind, before he can strike again.* It’s a life-and-death game of cat and mouse, and it’s winner takes all.

But will the darkness swallow her whole?*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**HE HISTORY OF WOMEN IN THE MARINES: Women's Firsts in the Marines *













Women That Changed the Face of War: Discover the Fascinating Histories of Women That Overcame Prejudices, Destroyed Obstacles, and Paved the Way for Female Marines in the US.
Today, only 8% of the officers in the Marines are women.

We consider that an amazing accomplishment, even though it might not feel like it is.

But there’s no denying it -- the Marine Corps, the last all-male fortification of the US military services has finally accepted that which they couldn’t deny any longer -- women can enlist, train and combat equally as men.

In April 2021, after completing the Crucible, one of the hardest challenges ever devised that pushes Marine recruits to their physical and psychological limits, women Marines left the field carrying men across their shoulders.

They earned their rightful place among the Marines just as much as their male counterparts.

But it took us a long way to get here, to be seen as equals.

The history of women in the Marines has never been thoroughly researched. There are numerous stories and books about brave Marine men who were bigger than life on the battlefield, and in military action.

But the stories of women who did the same are incredibly rare.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*E**nd of the Innocent (Galactic War Book 1) *













The music on the radio suddenly stopped. The announcer came on, “We are bringing you breaking news. Large flying ships have come from behind the moon, out of the sky and are dislodging black clad warriors who are attacking…”
The invasion had begun. A backward society found itself at war against an advanced, space traveling race. The fighting would envelop the whole society tearing nations and families apart.
Pethran and his two sons struggle with a new reality not of their making. One son fights the aliens, the other is captured and forced into the galactic navy. The father struggles to carry life on without them. This is truly the end of the innocent.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*T**ransient (Immortal Wake Book 1)*













*Blade Runner meets Black Mirror in this tech noir saga.


B.R.A.G. Medallion Honoree
Readers' Favorite® 5-Star Selection

"An exceptionally well-written, thought-provoking novel that ultimately carries a humanist message, contrasting feigned morality with perceived evil." —Lex Allen, Readers' Favorite

In a dark and distant future, death is obsolete.*

Jonas is a transient: a human spy living as an eternal. His mission is simple: always learn, never get caught.

In the year 2578, an immortal regime controls the planet. Endless war has pushed humanity to the brink of extinction. Desperate to survive, the remaining factions deploy teenage spies, hoping to defeat the enemy from within.

After years in the lion's den, Jonas has grown to admire the eternal civilization. He is learning to love what he blindly hated, blurring the mission and himself.

But a reckoning is coming. The fates of billions hang in the balance. When the axe falls, Jonas must choose between his family and his species.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*A **Game of Extremes: 25 Exceptional Baseball Stories about What Happened on and off the Field *













*A Game of Extremes: 25 Exceptional Baseball Stories about the Myths and Legend from on and off the Field.

The game of baseball goes far deeper than balls, strikes, and homeruns. Every player has a story, from the roller coaster ride of getting to the major leagues to their play on and off the field. Those stories range from the hysterical to the historic to the heroic.*

Famous players like Babe Ruth, Lou Gehrig, and Ty Cobb can appear larger than life, but they are human. In _A Game of Extremes_, you'll find the quirks and the drama from the not-so-obvious side of baseball and grow your love of the game and the characters in the sport.

These 25 incredible short stories talk of triumph and adversity, chaos and comedy. They cover past to present for those stars in the limelight and those underdogs who fly under the radar. It looks at rules that twist the game in funny ways, rarities, and lunacy.

*Learn about:*


An unusual player who demanded 10 Tons of Guacamole and a Samurai Sword be written into his contract.
A mythical pitcher who was the inspiration for a movie character and an April Fools joke that duped the nation.
The trickster who stole first base, forever leaving his mark on baseball with a new official rule written just for him.
Advice for living a long, healthy life from a player who stayed young through a career that spanned five decades before his Hall of Fame induction.
The real effects of drugs, drinking, and PEDs on players, including the experience of one pitcher who accidentally pitched an entire game on LSD.
A player born on Friday the 13th to later die on April Fools and how he rose against adversity to hold a place in the Hall of Fame.
The wisdom of every Yogi in baseball with quotes and stories from the player's mouths that fill every chapter.


Whether you're a baseball fanatic or just someone who enjoys the legend and lore of the game, _A Game of Extremes_ won't disappoint you. It has new twists on old stories and stories you've never heard. It is a baseball salad direct from the green fields of Summer. Experience the true spirit of the game, the diversity, richness, and surprises as you turn each page.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*N**aval Victories and Battles of the Early XX Century: The military secrets of ancient times *













This book is dedicated to the naval battles of the early twentieth century and primarily the battles of the First World War. In this war period, various countries for the first time massively used huge armored dreadnoughts, which greatly distinguish the battles on the water at the beginning of the century from all previous ones.

In the book "Naval Victories and Battles of the Early XX Century" we will consider the use of dreadnoughts, battleships and cruisers in various combat situations. We will also focus on the battles of the Russo-Japanese War, the Battle of Jutland and the naval operation in the Dardanelles.

We will also analyze the importance of large naval ships for changing the tactics of naval combat.


*Content:

Battles with the Japanese fleet at Port Arthur in 1904
Naval battles near Port Arthur
The fall of Arthur. The death of the 1st Pacific squadron
The Russian-Japanese War. Battle of Tsushima Island in 1905
Naval forces of countries at the beginning of World War I
Dardanelles operation in 1914-1915
Battle of Jutland in 1916
Combat at sea in World War I*

... and other battles.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*S**ecret Ways of Nazi Germany (Extended edition): Unique modern and old world war technology *













This is an extended edition. It added some interesting details about Hitler's personal life. Also, there are several additional articles that will tell you about the treasures of the Third Reich.

This book is a collection of articles and notes that are united by the theme of mystical research and secret defense. In Nazi Germany in the 30-40 years these issues were given a lot of attention and, perhaps, if the miraculous things turned out to be true, our history would be quite different.

Content:

Introduction
The Third Reich and the Hollow Earth
Hitler and Longinus's Spear (the Spear of the Omnipotence)
Space program of the Third Reich
Krygsmarine bases in the Russian north
Occult predictions of the Third Reich
The Third Reich in search of the Great Ancient
Secret Underground City of SS

Myths about Hitler's death
Riddles of the expedition on the airship "Graf Zeppelin"
Secrets of the treasure of the Third Reich
The Führer's missile salvoes
Astrologers and the success of Hitler


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Military Secrets of Early Nazi Germany: Unique modern and old world war technology *



  








The history of the formation of Nazi Germany is filled with dark moments and unusual mysteries. This also applies to the early period of the seizure of power, and to the time of the outbreak of the military events of World War II.

Hitler's path as the controversial and odious leader of the German nation is overshadowed by mysticism and otherworldly secrets. In the book "Military Secrets of Early Nazi Germany" we will try to deal with some ambiguous interpretations of events and offer the reader an original vision of the rise of the great Fuhrer.

The author does not claim to be complete, but only touches on the most intriguing stages in the development of Nazi Germany, led by Hitler.

The publication will be interesting to all readers who are interested in the riddles of history and the World War II.



Content:

How A. Hitler was made the leader of the German nation?
What is the secret of Hitler's success?
Jews and the creation of the Third Reich
Why did Adolf Hitler order to shoot his comrades-in-arms?
"Night of the Long Knives": How Goering threatened Hitler
Hitler against the German military elite
Why was the Fuhrer not afraid of a war on two fronts?
How England gave Hitler Austria
Hitler's plans for the United States
Superman Creation: Germany vs. USSR
Why did Stalin not believe in Hitler's attack in the summer of 1941?
Ahnenerbe's "heritage of the ancestors" and propaganda
Secrets of submarine war
Betting on the wunderwaffe as a phenomenon of the Third Reich
Why didn't Hitler capture Gibraltar and Suez?
Why did Hitler not finish off Britain?
Chief Police Officer of the Third Reich


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**igital Death (Star League Assassins Book 1) *













*The Republic's AI controls a clone on one planet. The League controls a bot on another . . .*

Jade Thrall is the League’s Tetrarch but she holds a secret even she does not realize. She is a highly advanced droid, formerly known as Miriam.

Few military assets are available to Jade in her effort to wrest back League planets lost during the war. But one potent tool remains in her arsenal: assassins . . .

Join this rip-roaring, action-packed space opera adventure! Featuring space marines, rotten villains, fist fights, gun battles and sharp political intrigue, _Digital Death_ kicks off a brand new series by veteran science fiction and fantasy author Jaxon Reed set in the Milky Way Universe.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*V**ictory's Wake (Deception Fleet Book 1) *














*The treaty is signed. The war is over. 
Or is it? *
In the wake of the bitter galactic conflict, a cauldron of desperate refugees is rife with rival cartels and flooded with drugs and weapons. 
*In this pocket of lawlessness, old enemies are fighting a new war by proxy. *
Captain Jackson Adams of the Coalition Defense Force is tasked with gathering a ragtag crew for a black ops mission—infiltrate the cartels and discover the enemy’s ultimate scheme. 
*But what they uncover is more horrifying than anyone ever anticipated. *


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*L**one Wolf (Arctic Wolf Book 1) *













*First in the "Arctic Wolf" series of shifter romance mysteries!*

My name is Elodie Matthews, and a few months ago, I became the new police chief in the stamp-sized town of Hope, Alaska.

Running from a past I don’t want to face; my career path is now colliding with native lore, legends of shape-shifters... and wolves.

One wolf in particular.

I’ve seen him before—in dreams that have been plaguing me since I moved to Hope. The dreams are always the same; a gigantic, black wolf with haunting steel-gray eyes. He wants something from me. I’m just not sure what.

When my deputy and I retrieve a frozen corpse from the Alaskan tundra with a silver dagger stuck in his chest, those legends about shape-shifters become more real than I care to admit.

It’s my first homicide case in Hope, and I’m determined to solve it and prove myself. But, when the corpse ends up coming back to life and escapes, the case becomes anything but routine.

My prime suspect is Alexander Johnson, a sinfully handsome bounty hunter who knows a lot more about shifters than he’s letting on. The missing John Doe case is definitely personal to Alex, but I’m just not sure how personal. And I’m also not sure if I can trust him, though he might end up being my only ally.

That or he’s the killer.

And there’s also the fact that Alex happens to have hair as black as night and eyes the color of steel…


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Friends and Foes: A Read Wine Bookstore Cozy Mystery Book 1*













*There's a fine line between wine and crime...*

Aspiring business owner Trixie Pristine is ready to make all of her dreams come true. She's fulfilling every girl's fantasy by surrounding herself in coffee, wine, treats, and books. What more could she want? Teaming up with her closest friends, Cora Taylor and Sally Greeves, the three women are about to embark upon an opportunity of a lifetime, opening the quaint bookstore, Read Wine.

But suddenly, this new endeavor isn't all that Trixie hoped it would be. As strange things begin to happen, the women realize someone is out to sabotage their new business venture. Refusing to put down the coffee or relinquish the wine, the three friends meddle in police affairs to get to the bottom of the mysterious events.

Grab your favorite bottle of red, curl up, and get ready to uncover how Read Wine all started.

_***Previously published under author name Laina Turner_


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*F**olk Tales and Fudge Brownies (Sweets and Secrets Cozy Mysteries Book 1) *













When popular Bigfoot skeptic Kevin McNight is murdered, Jean Williams refuses to believe Detective Wheeler’s explanation that the killer was just a bear – she believes there was a human involved, and she’s determined to find justice for Kevin.

With the local Bigfoot festival just days away, there many who stand to benefit from Kevin’s death - from the well-known Sasquatch believer Roy Turner, to the event organizers who profit from the festival each year, to the Bigfoot “researchers” who despised Kevin.

In between working at her aunt’s bakery café, Jean finds time to slip into the woods and the festival campground in her quest to uncover the truth. But will her hunt lead her straight into a bear’s den - or worse, into the hands of a killer?


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*D**eadly Dancing: A delightfully sexy and humorous mystery (Mars Cannon Book 1) *













*Mystery, shenanigans, a nosey neighbor, and a little hanky panky.*
When Mars Cannon meets a male exotic dancer, all decent thoughts fly out the window . . . until reality hits. And it hits hard! He has a secret and a long list of aliases. He’s not what he seems and Mars is dragged into a killer’s path.

Mars needs to outsmart an irresistible man and outrun a killer, all while pulling off her friend’s wedding without a hitch. Unfortunately, when it comes to the exotic dancer, she just can’t say no.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*P**aparazzi: A fast-paced mystery, full of unexpected twists, about the dark side of fame (A Becky White Thriller Book 2) *













*A stalker. A popstar’s family murdered. A terrified photographer.*

It’s thirty years since Becky White joined the police. Now, six months after leaving the force, she is suffering from PTSD, when an old friend turns up with a tempting offer.

Following the creation of The White Knight Detective Agency, their first client is a press photographer – a member of the Paparazzi – a young woman with a mysterious and troublesome stalker.

But as the case develops, Becky and Joanna find themselves embroiled in murder. When they are unable to prevent further deaths, their investigation takes them down an unexpected path.

But can they trust their instinct? And will they identify the killer in time to save a child’s life?

*Paparazzi*, the second instalment in the bestselling _Becky White Thriller_ series. takes you on a journey into the deceptive world of superstars – and those who follow them!


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently Free.

*Paper, Scissors, Death: Book #1 in the Kiki Lowenstein Mystery Series*













JUST BECAUSE HER HUSBAND’S NAKED, DEAD, AND IN A HOTEL BED...

...it might not be what it seems. But there’s that scarf in his mouth_. Of course it is._

Given the situation, Kiki Lowenstein can’t help remembering that her (late) husband got her pregnant while cheating on his girlfriend.



> >>True, he did the right thing at the time, and their much-loved daughter Anya is now eleven years old. But suddenly he’s dead, and Kiki’s financially embarrassed—that jerk disinherited his own family!





> >>Time for the timid to toughen up. Passive Kiki transforms herself into a fighter, walking right out of her luxurious life and into a scrapbooking store, where she deftly turns a hobby into a moneymaker. Her new gig goes slightly awry when her late husband’s not-so-ex-girlfriend insults her in public, but that’s just the beginning. The hurts keep piling up. How much can one woman stand?





> >>As her husband’s secret life explodes before her eyes, Kiki discovers that their daughter has a shocking secret of her own. Then the cops come for Kiki. And Family Services comes for Anya. No more Mrs. Nice Guy. Kiki has to fight for all she holds dear, and her quest must start with tracking down her late husband’s killer. Hope arrives for Kiki in the twin forms of a hot, homicide detective and her own newfound ability to cope.


*Paper, Scissors, Death* was an Agatha Award Finalist.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*Nobody's Chain Lays Straight: A Harry James Denton Novel (MUSIC CITY MURDERS: The Harry James Denton Series Book 4)*













*WHEN THE BUCKLE OF THE BIBLE BELT GETS UNDONE...*
Nashville P.I. Harry James Denton always suspected there was a _seamy, dark underbelly_ to the bright lights and rhinestone glitz of Music City. But until he's hired by an aristocratic, old-monied Belle Meade family to find their runaway daughter, he had no idea of just how sleazy and smarmy the _It City_ could be...

Stacey Jameson is troubled, drug-addled, and haunted by a history of family abuse and secrets. To say she's hooked in with the wrong crowd is an understatement of _deadly proportions_. When Harry goes after her, the pursuit takes them both into darker places than either of them have ever seen.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*M**usic City Murders: Harry James Denton Series Vol. 1-3 (MUSIC CITY MURDERS: The Harry James Denton Series Book 7)*













WHETHER YOU CALL IT MUSIC CITY,
THE _IT_ CITY, NASHVEGAS, OR CASHVILLE . . .
. . . New York Times Notable Book author and Nashville native Steven Womack brings one of America’s most amazing cities to life in his *action-packed, Edgar-award-winning Music City Murders series*. Dive into the exciting, seamy, intriguing world of one of America’s most iconic cities and one of mystery’s most endearing series protagonists: down-on-his-luck, ex-newspaper reporter Harry James Denton.

*DEAD FOLKS' BLUES (Edgar Allan Poe Award Winner)*
Newly licensed P.I. Harry James Denton nearly goes broke before his first case comes in. Unfortunately, it’s the last person he wants to see, his old girlfriend and the first woman to break his heart, Rachel Fletcher. Rachel’s married now, to a rich doctor who’s a compulsive gambler and cheater. When Harry starts investigating the doctor and the doctor winds up dead, Harry’s number one with a bullet on the suspect list.

*TORCH TOWN BOOGIE (Shamus Award Nominee)*
Harry James Denton is looking for another case—and he gets one when the magnificent mansion across the street from his apartment is consumed in a suspicious fire. The blaze has all the scorch marks of the East Nashville Arsonist, a phantom firebug whose burning desire seems to be driving gentrifiers out of Harry's funky, rundown neighborhood. This time, though, the modus operandi includes murder.

*WAY PAST DEAD (Shamus Award Nominee)*
When rising country music singer Rebecca Gibson is found beaten to death, a heap of damning evidence points to her ex-husband—and Harry's pal—Slim Gibson. Harry discovers the dark history of a marriage made somewhere south of Heaven, somewhere deep in the cutthroat heart of the country music business, where deceit, betrayal, passion and vengeance are not only sung about... they're lived and died.


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Currently free.

*W**inter Falls: A Jimmy Blue novel (The Jimmy Blue Series Book 1) *













*They murdered his parents, shot him in the head, and left him to die. They should have made sure.*

Twenty years after Tom Lewis watched his parents die, those responsible are being killed. One by one.

Gentle, brain-damaged Tom, a giant of a man who can barely speak, can’t be responsible for their deaths. Can he?

When Tom Lewis was shot, something new was created. Something unique. Something deadly. Something patient enough to plan revenge for twenty long years.

Meet Jimmy Blue

An explosive revenge thriller from award winner Ian W. Sainsbury.

*NOTE: This novel was previously published in three parts under the series title Bedlam Boy.*


----------



## MI 2 AZ

Link to *Free Book Finds 2022.*


----------

